# Autoportrait



## jahrom (29 Janvier 2005)

Salut je propose un nouveau post : l'autoportrait 
Que ceux que ça interresse me suive...






*POUR RAPPEL*


> À des fins de lisibilité et pour permettre à tous une bonne navigation, nous vous demanderons aussi de *ne pas dépasser une taille de 800 pixels de largeur/longueur maximale*pour vos images afin de garantir à tous l'accès aux sujets (petite connection, écran 12", etc...) et *un poids de 150Ko*. Nous vous demanderons aussi de *ne pas citer les photos* ou images pour les mêmes raisons.
> Le forum Portfolio n'étant pas conçu pour parler de techniques, il vous sera demandé de faire part de vos critiques techniques *uniquement* dans les sujets _ad-hoc_ existants ou créés sur demande par ou en accord avec les modérateurs.
> *Quelques *commentaires constructifs(pas de "Oh C bô" ou autre) ou suggestions peuvent être également extrement utiles mais si la photo appelle trop de commentaires merci de faire suivre la suite de la discussion du "côté cuisine".
> Sauf cas exceptionnels, *évitez les séries *(15 photos du même lac pris sous toutes les coutures, ça craint un peu... dixit le grand sage Lebowski) sinon les messages seront supprimés sans autre préavis, à vous donc de choisir dans une série la photo la plus parlante, émouvante, belle.
> *La règle immuable est : 1 Photo/jour/membre.*


*
**Règle supplémentaire : *_Vous ne serez pas autorisé à poster ici sans avoir vous-même posté un autoportrait, il vous faudra donc vous aussi jouer le jeu._​


----------



## manulemafatais (29 Janvier 2005)

Ouais, j'en fait souvent.  




A bout de bras.


----------



## alan.a (29 Janvier 2005)

Au bout du pied


----------



## Sy Parish (29 Janvier 2005)

ce n'est pas souvent heureux les autoportraits...


----------



## pim (29 Janvier 2005)

Sy Parish a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas souvent heureux les autoportraits...


Le tiens est pourtant très beau   

Tout l'art de l'autoportrait est dans la pose : il faut faire une pose qui cache le fait que l'appareil photo est tenu en bout de bras ! Par exemple : je regarde ailleurs, comme une photo à laquelle je ne m'attends pas :


----------



## kitetrip (30 Janvier 2005)

On peut aussi tenter la technique miroir  






Gare au flash :casse:


----------



## tedy (30 Janvier 2005)

premier post ici et autoportrait l'air de rien...


----------



## manulemafatais (30 Janvier 2005)

Aller ! une autre, Mai 2004.




Garanti sans photoshop.


----------



## tedy (30 Janvier 2005)

je vous présente jésus....    






http://voisinjerome.free.fr/photos/moin&b2.jpg


----------



## madlen (31 Janvier 2005)

yooOOoooooo me voilà au froid  :rose:


----------



## pim (31 Janvier 2005)

Excellent goût du détail (je veux parler des écouteurs iPod    Bon choix   )


----------



## olof (31 Janvier 2005)

Ok, c'est vrai, je suis pas très reconnaissable sur celle-là


----------



## Klakmuf (1 Février 2005)

J'ai pas pu m'en empêcher  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## LiliTh (1 Février 2005)

allé j'm'y colle aussi 






Je vous jure c mon portrait !


----------



## jhk (1 Février 2005)

Elle n'était vraiment pas facile à faire ...
Photo prise avec un numérique dans le reflet de la vitre d'un train en fin de journée ...


----------



## benao (2 Février 2005)

Super idee!!!
de bonnes photos en perspective!!!
c'est plutot marrant de voir vos tetes, attention je ne me moque pas! 

et pour le prouver, voila ma trogne, autoportraitisee avec mon canon A80 :


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

(le bic est "un peu" gras... sorry    )


----------



## benao (6 Février 2005)

c'est vrai que c'est plus rapide a la main!


----------



## madlen (10 Février 2005)

Au travail


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Février 2005)

Autorportrait au scanneur, hum, not easy de n'pas bouger 
(les lunettes c'est pour ne pas être aveugle à la fin du scan)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Autorportrait au scanneur, hum, not easy de n'pas bouger
> (les lunettes c'est pour ne pas être aveugle à la fin du scan)





Super celui la


----------



## Phil 39 (10 Février 2005)

une main est-ce un auto-portrait ?


----------



## Phil 39 (10 Février 2005)

hiiiiii le rasoir devait être brisé !


----------



## jahrom (12 Février 2005)

Une petite faite hier soir sur le seche main du coeur fou à Paris...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

mon autoportrait... tres facile a faire


----------



## g.robinson (16 Février 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Une petite faite hier soir sur le seche main du coeur fou à Paris...



Ta photo entrerai impec dans ce site :
http://www.mirrorproject.com/


----------



## jeanserien (17 Février 2005)

un des autoportraits sur mon site 
et y'en a d'autres!


----------



## MacMadam (17 Février 2005)

jeanserien a dit:
			
		

> un des autoportraits sur mon site
> et y'en a d'autres!


 Très chouette site, vraiment agréable, clair et surtout très sympa au niveau design  Ca mérite un bon coup de boule !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

jeanserien a dit:
			
		

> un des autoportraits sur mon site
> et y'en a d'autres!


j'ai boulé aussi : c'est superbe


----------



## nikolo (17 Février 2005)

Vous loupez pas car il a déjà le nez rouge et une gueule de bois ...


----------



## manulemafatais (18 Février 2005)

"-Ben alors ?"


----------



## jahrom (18 Février 2005)

a manulemafatais :

J'adore !!!!


----------



## benao (19 Février 2005)

ma grosse tete en gros plan!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

Noir, bleu, blanc...


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2005)

tentative


----------



## Gregg (12 Mars 2005)

Une belle tete de vainqueur


----------



## WebOliver (12 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tentative



Wouah Mackie...   :love: Tu veux m'épouser?


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Wouah Mackie...   :love: Tu veux m'épouser?



non, mais j'ai envoyer la photo a pitchoune


----------



## WebOliver (12 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non, mais j'ai envoyer la photo a pitchoune



Ouais, t'as raison, on sait jamais.


----------



## manulemafatais (16 Mars 2005)

fenêtre de bagnole à Genève


----------



## fredtravers (16 Mars 2005)

Avec deux de mes migires et ma Kathy T !!!
( toute ressemblance avec des personnes existant ou ayant existé, ou la famille Adams ne serait ni le fait du hasard ni involontaire )


----------



## Missiku_San (16 Mars 2005)

A chacun sa technique, moi je ne suis pas photographeur, je suis illustratriste (ou trateur, je sais plus)


----------



## Grug (16 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tentative


    
essaye avec lunettes


----------



## kernel (16 Mars 2005)

C'est moi!


----------



## macinside (16 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> essaye avec lunettes



2 em tentative


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mars 2005)

tiens, j'en ai fait un petit avec mon isight.....


----------



## Malow (18 Mars 2005)

Délire, ce soir j'ai mis la perruque a mémé!


 :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (18 Mars 2005)

Salut a tous !!! 

CADEAU !!!!

A suivre....


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mars 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Salut a tous !!!
> 
> CADEAU !!!!
> 
> A suivre....



excellent, dommage que je manque de munitions..., mais je me vengerai....

(Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2005)

Salut jahrom


Merci d'avoir mis mon "portrait" en ligne, très honoré.   


Mais comment faites-vous la plupart d'entre vous pour pouvoir publier ici des portraits plus grands qu'une vignette ?


----------



## jahrom (18 Mars 2005)

Salut,

Pour cela il faut que tu stocks tes images sur un serveur. (en général ton fournisseur d'accès t'en fourni un)

ensuite tu utilises un logiciel du type *rbrowserlite* pour mettre en ligne tes photos...

a+++


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mars 2005)

Ozone a dit:
			
		

> Salut jahrom
> 
> 
> Merci d'avoir mis mon "portrait" en ligne, très honoré.
> ...



en les mettant en ligne (sur mon site (voir l'anneau) ) et en utilisant l'adresse de l'image 
que tu place entre les balise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et voila ( ces balises sont dispo en cliquant sur la petite montagne en haut du texte sous couleur dans la fenetre de message...)



ps: hohoh je me suis fait grillé......


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

>




Le regard chaud bouillant qu'y nous fait pas le gonze !!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Mars 2005)

*Allez, zou, j'me fend d'un deuxième moi aussi, là, hop      *


----------



## Missiku_San (19 Mars 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Salut a tous !!!
> 
> CADEAU !!!!
> 
> A suivre....



Super... une bonne récap... c'est sympa de pouvoir voir tous le monde comme ça...


----------



## Grug (19 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 2 em tentative


  :love:

Lève la tête, t'auras l'air d'un playboy


----------



## Grug (19 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 2 em tentative


  

lève la tête, t'auras l'air d'un playboy !


----------



## AntoineD (20 Mars 2005)

bon je dois pouvoir trouver qq chose comme ça... laissez-moi trouver.. ou demandez à Alan.A mais ce sera pas la solution la plus reluisante...


----------



## AntoineD (20 Mars 2005)

Bon, je vous ai fait un petit quelque chose sans originalité, je m'emnnuyais un peu là : 




​ 

j'ai l'air d'un gros con quand je fais un autorportrait avec le numérique... tss.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

blip blip


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2005)

:love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Mars 2005)

ha...ce sacre SM, tu as reussi a faire bugger le fil.....


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2005)

malakyto a dit:
			
		

> blip blip



et une fille de plus sur les forums :love:


----------



## Amok (21 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tentative





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> 2 em tentative



Mackie, arrête ! Encore une et j'ai un orgasme !


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2005)

nmbvkjhgkjgh


edit pour stook : oui a n'y rien comprendre


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Mars 2005)

bien joué, tu l'as debuggé....


----------



## Amok (21 Mars 2005)

Oups :affraid:

Je viens de redescendre d'un seul coup là. Tu as recyclé un pare-brise de tracteur Mercédès Mackie ?!


----------



## WebOliver (21 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de redescendre d'un seul coup là. Tu as recyclé un pare-brise de tracteur Mercédès Mackie ?!



Ah, ma foi, nul n'a le WebO-Style qui veut...  (petit Suisse à découper-Remember :love: ).  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2005)

j'me lance ... :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (22 Mars 2005)

Eheh, pas mal Lorna.  

PS: on verra si SM note le détail subtil...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Mars 2005)

HUm, comment dire, plus à gauche :love:


----------



## mado (22 Mars 2005)

Pas de politique on a dit ! 



Lorna, superbe :love:


----------



## jahrom (22 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'me lance ... :rose:



Quelqu'un t'as croqué la joue !!

Je fais la mise a jour de la galerie dès ce soir...


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oups :affraid:
> 
> Je viens de redescendre d'un seul coup là. Tu as recyclé un pare-brise de tracteur Mercédès Mackie ?!



j'ai tenté de me faire passer pour un suisse :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (22 Mars 2005)

ba alors ils sont ou les autoportraits , il y a que de la "chat" ici ...

je n'ai qu'un seul autoportrait et tout le monde le connais, je l'ai déjà en mis en grand sur " postez vos plus belles photos" et en plus c'est mon avatar....

PS : j'avais fait les reglages avant de mettre le bandeau


----------



## jahrom (22 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ba alors ils sont ou les autoportraits , il y a que de la "chat" ici ...
> 
> je n'ai qu'un seul autoportrait et tout le monde le connais, je l'ai déjà en mis en grand sur " postez vos plus belles photos" et en plus c'est mon avatar....
> 
> PS : j'avais fait les reglages avant de mettre le bandeau



Les autoportraits sont dans la galerie dans ma signature... et si tu veux y être, tu devrais poster ici ton autoportrait au lieu de "chatter"...

ps : p'tain je cause comme un modo...


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mars 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> ps : p'tain je cause comme un modo...



et tu le fais bien.....


----------



## kathy h (22 Mars 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Les autoportraits sont dans la galerie dans ma signature... et si tu veux y être, tu devrais poster ici ton autoportrait au lieu de "chatter"...
> 
> ps : p'tain je cause comme un modo...



Bien chef   

alors le voici :


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Bien chef
> 
> alors le voici :



arrêt cardiaque du posteur, merci de prévenir les secours :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (22 Mars 2005)

La galerie est à jour....


----------



## kathy h (22 Mars 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> La galerie est à jour....



super ta galerie ( euh ma photo est flou sur ta galerie.. enfin pas grave , sans doute la réduction ..)


----------



## AntoineD (23 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Bien chef
> 
> alors le voici :



Bon, ça va vieux commentaire de sale mec et ma copine va être jalouse mais là je suis obligé de dire : jolie.


----------



## kathy h (23 Mars 2005)

Antoine D : je vais rougir


----------



## AntoineD (23 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Antoine D : je vais rougir






...


----------



## benao (23 Mars 2005)

salut les flous!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mars 2005)

:rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:




bé, Finn, tu n'avais pas plus petit...?


----------



## jahrom (25 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/image.php?u=1916&type=profile&dateline=1087139590
> 
> :rateau:



Houla !!!  Je vais pas pouvoir la mettre en ligne, elle est beaucoup trop grosse pour mon serveur !!!!


----------



## Immelman (27 Mars 2005)

Presque un autoportrait, vu que le vrai ne veut pas s'afficher


----------



## kathy h (27 Mars 2005)

alors là , entre l'image de Finn_Arlas: minuscule et celle de Immelman : immense, ça risque de pas être facile à mettre dans la galerie


----------



## Nap (28 Mars 2005)

me v'la !
désolé , c'est petit!


----------



## jahrom (29 Mars 2005)

*GaLeRiE* à jour.


----------



## kathy h (29 Mars 2005)

Marrand, j'ai eu le droit à un coup de boule rouge pour mon autoportrait ! on aura tout vu ici , et pour une photo en plus,  même pas pour un message!   

 :love:


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Marrand, j'ai eu le droit à un coup de boule rouge pour mon autoportrait ! on aura tout vu ici , et pour une photo en plus,  même pas pour un message!
> 
> "anonyme" ça te va bien comme pseudo finalement , reste anonyme ça vaut mieux



Un coup de boule rouge n'est certes pas toujours très agréable à recevoir, mais tout cela n'est finalement pas si grave que cela.


----------



## kathy h (29 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un coup de boule rouge n'est certes pas toujours très agréable à recevoir, mais tout cela n'est finalement pas si grave que cela.



.................voilà c'est fait


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mars 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>



Waow......  


   


ps:en tout cas, c'est mieux que ce que fait Mackie.....


----------



## mado (30 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>


Mais à qui donc penses tu ?


----------



## sylko (30 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Mais à qui donc penses tu ?



Il doit penser à notre directeur informatique, qu'il adore.


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mars 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Il doit penser à notre directeur informatique, qu'il adore.



ou a son Dell......


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mars 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Il doit penser à notre directeur informatique, qu'il adore.



Oui, ce cher Gérard P.   



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> ou a son Dell......



Non, là c'est mon poing qui s'en souvient... :casse:


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, là c'est mon poing qui s'en souvient... :casse:



pauvre petit Dell....... :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

Ça reste dans le sujet :

Un _ami*_ me disait un jour, que l'appareil photo devait apparaître sur la photo pour signifier qu'il s'agissait bien d'un autoportrait ... (ce à quoi je lui répondis que les peintres n'avaient jamais peint leur pinceau sur les leurs  ) ...

Donc est-ce la règle ?

Merci 



_* si j'osais_


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ça reste dans le sujet :
> 
> Un _ami*_ me disait un jour, que l'appareil photo devait apparaître sur la photo pour signifier qu'il s'agissait bien d'un autoportrait ... (ce à quoi je lui répondis que les peintres n'avaient jamais peint leur pinceau sur les leurs  ) ...
> 
> ...



Oui, excellente question...  :hein: J'aurais tout faux alors, selon cet _ami_...   :hein: Les  sculpteurs ne laissent pas non plus leurs doigts hein? :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, excellente question...  :hein: J'aurais tout faux alors, selon cet _ami_...   :hein: Les  sculpteurs ne laissent pas non plus leurs doigts hein? :hein:



Mais non on serait beaucoup à avoir "tout faux" ...  mais je disais pas ça pour ça ... juste pour savoir ! 
_Moi je préfère qu'on ne voit pas _


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mais non on serait beaucoup à avoir "tout faux" ...  mais je disais pas ça pour ça ... juste pour savoir !
> _Moi je préfère qu'on ne voit pas _



On va attendre qu'il passe alors...     C'est vrai que je n'y vois pas d'inconvénient à ce que l'on ne voie pas l'appareil... mais bon, c'est vrai que ça fait moins autoportrait après, évidemment.


----------



## Foguenne (30 Mars 2005)




----------



## manulemafatais (31 Mars 2005)

Ce n'est pas un auto-portrait alors ? :mouais:      On voit pas l'appareil...




Noël 2003 - Maison du volcan


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

nouvelle tentative


----------



## pim (2 Avril 2005)

On reste ici, ou alors on déplace tous nos portraits dans le nouveau forum Galerie ?

Parce que là bas, y'a du beau monde ! 

http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/80/cat/500/page/

Je veux bien sûr parler du PowerBook et de l'iPod Shuffle  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas un auto-portrait alors ? :mouais:      On voit pas l'appareil...


Pour moi ça en serait un 

mais d'après ce que m'a dit l'expert siffle: d'aileurs on parle de lui mais on n'en voit pas .... )


----------



## AntoineD (2 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi ça en serait un
> 
> mais d'après ce que m'a dit l'expert siffle: d'aileurs on parle de lui mais on n'en voit pas .... )




Pas d'expert qui tienne ! 

Un auto-portrait c'est bêtement un portrait fait par soi-même (ouh là là c'est mal dit). Et c'est tout. Qu'on voie l'appareil ou non ne change rien, très chers


----------



## fabulousfab (2 Avril 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Un auto-portrait c'est bêtement un portrait fait par soi-même (ouh là là c'est mal dit). Et c'est tout. Qu'on voie l'appareil ou non ne change rien, très chers


 
Tout à fait !
(faut pas toujours écouter les prétendus experts qui se la racontent...)


----------



## tedy (2 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi ça en serait un
> 
> mais d'après ce que m'a dit l'expert siffle: d'aileurs on parle de lui mais on n'en voit pas .... )


 
et toi lorna, Tu ne nous offres pas un autoportrait de toi???

Sinon j'adore les photos de manu...


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

une 4 em tentative (de dos pas facile)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une 4 em tentative (de dos pas facile)




Tu aurais pu te raser pour les besoins de la photo au moins


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

justement ça en fait partie


----------



## ficelle (2 Avril 2005)

comme dirait Pierre, n'y voyez pas le fantasme de l'homme, mais plutôt le délire de l'artiste...








et puis hier, je faisais mannequin chez tucano©...








pour finir, une speciale macbidouille....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'expert qui tienne !
> 
> Un auto-portrait c'est bêtement un portrait fait par soi-même (ouh là là c'est mal dit). Et c'est tout. Qu'on voie l'appareil ou non ne change rien, très chers


 
  Exactement .. je disais justement à la personne (qui va me détester maintenant c'est certain ) ...qu'un peintre ne peignait pas son pinceau sur ses auto-portraits ! 





			
				tedy a dit:
			
		

> et toi lorna, Tu ne nous offres pas un autoportrait de toi???


 C'est déjà fait  


Quant à Ficelle !!! j'adore !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> comme dirait Pierre, n'y voyez pas le fantasme de l'homme, mais plutôt le délire de l'artiste...
> 
> et puis hier, je faisais mannequin chez tucano©...
> 
> pour finir, une speciale





            :love:


----------



## AntoineD (2 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> comme dirait Pierre, n'y voyez pas le fantasme de l'homme, mais plutôt le délire de l'artiste...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



très bon tout ça. M'a bien fait marrer.
Joyeux Noël M'me Musquin !





_(y'a pas de mal)_


----------



## AntoineD (2 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une 4 em tentative (de dos pas facile)




bien vu et joli cadre


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

enfin j'ai la télécommande infrarouge, cadré par pur hasard


----------



## iTof (3 Avril 2005)

moins "beau gosse" que Mackie   mais cadré à au hasard également


----------



## teo (3 Avril 2005)

Je me lance aussi. 

Je m'aime bien là. C'est rare 






1996 ? Years ago... a decade...


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Quant à Ficelle !!! j'adore !


 
Moi aussi !   :love:

'+


----------



## kathy h (3 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> comme dirait Pierre, n'y voyez pas le fantasme de l'homme, mais plutôt le délire de l'artiste...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




j'adore la dernière photo , celle avec le portable bien placé


----------



## jahrom (3 Avril 2005)

Merci à tous pour vos contributions 

La galerie est à jour.....


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous pour vos contributions
> 
> La galerie est à jour.....



tu force un peu sur la compression des photos


----------



## jahrom (3 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu force un peu sur la compression des photos



J'essairai de moins compresser sur la prochaine...


----------



## kathy h (3 Avril 2005)

vraiment sympa cette galerie ...

bon je retourne à ma Balance annuelle des comptes et à ma déclaration 2035  ( quel pied la compta) :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2005)

me voila        


avec apn









et sans


----------



## Nephou (5 Avril 2005)

&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;






<---------     pour moi c'est facille de contribuer à ce fil


----------



## Amok (5 Avril 2005)

<----------- Pour moi aussi


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2005)

et oh vous deux vous trichez ! Moi aussi j'peux le faire :



<---------- ben vala c'est tout moi 



Allez hop on poste une photo  ...Amok tu dois bien avoir ça, non ? ...


----------



## Grug (5 Avril 2005)

<------- et là, c'est moi 

ah ben non, je suis parti


----------



## Zyrol (5 Avril 2005)

Et hop ! autoportrait dans des lunettes !


----------



## Amok (5 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> et oh vous deux vous trichez ! Moi aussi j'peux le faire :Allez hop on poste une photo  ...Amok tu dois bien avoir ça, non ? ...



Oui mais alors juste pour toi ma bichounette :






Ceci étant, si tu regardes dans mon profil, tu vas voir un autobiportrait, voir autotripleportrait. Je m'explique : Paul a fait la photo à bout de bras et il porte les lunettes jaunes de webo, alors que j'avais les lunettes de Paul. Donc, en résumé : il y a Paul, un bout de Web'o sur son nez et l'amok avec un bout de Paul sur le sien. Il y avait aussi la Bengilli qui marchait à quatre pattes, mais on ne la voit pas sur la photo.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> <------- et là, c'est moi
> 
> ah ben non, je suis parti









Autoportrait


----------



## Nephou (5 Avril 2005)




----------



## Amok (5 Avril 2005)

Fais gaffe mon Nephou, ne bouge plus : tu as une bestiole posée sur la tête ! :affraid:


----------



## Nephou (5 Avril 2005)

c'est juste parceque je le vaux :meuh: bien


----------



## Grug (5 Avril 2005)




----------



## jahrom (5 Avril 2005)

et yopla ! *galerie* à jour...


----------



## macinside (5 Avril 2005)

la ça va pour la compression


----------



## Zyrol (5 Avril 2005)

J'ai decouvert ce post aujourd'hui et je le trouve super sympa ! de voir des vrais têtes prise par le soin de chacun donne encore plus d'humanité à ce forum. 

Et bravo à jahrom pour la Galerie


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais alors juste pour toi ma bichounette :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci !!! 

Dis  je savais pas que tu étais pirate  ... 

le bandeau il est pas un peu grand :hein: ...non ? 


la photo dans ton profil : en effet ça vaut le coup d'oeil  ... c'est quand même torride comme photo ! :love:

_PS : on a vait dit pas de p'tis mots doux en public !_


----------



## jahrom (5 Avril 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Et bravo à jahrom pour la Galerie




thx


----------



## macelene (5 Avril 2005)

C'est super de pouvoir poser un visage sur des speudos que l'on croise dans la Grande Toile...  

 Jarhom   :style:


----------



## Spyro (6 Avril 2005)

En randonnée quelque part dans le Beaufortain. (Aout 2004)
(Façon Nephou)


----------



## jahrom (6 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> C'est super de pouvoir poser un visage sur des speudos que l'on croise dans la Grande Toile...
> 
> Jarhom   :style:



Merci 

D'ailleurs j'en profite pour faire un appel aux femmes de ce forum !!!
Peu d'entres vous mesdames ont  posté un autoportrait...
Et même si l'on veut garder l'anonymat, il y a pleins de façons subtiles de le faire...

a+++


----------



## ficelle (6 Avril 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> D'ailleurs j'en profite pour faire un appel aux femmes de ce forum !!!
> Peu d'entres vous mesdames ont  posté un autoportrait...



celui de Lorna est vraiment très joli


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> celui de Lorna est vraiment très joli




tout a fait d'accord !!!! et suis sure qu'elle n'a fait que une foto et retouche vite fait   


ben moi  :rose: j'ai du en faire preque 100 surtout celle où je la voulais floue       ......
j'ai pas encore pigé si c'est l'apn  ou moi qui devait bouger  :rose:


----------



## mado (6 Avril 2005)

Donc ça c'est moi... j'en suis sûre !

Par contre si quelqu'un pouvait me dire s'il connaît la plante derrière ..Je l'ai récupérée par hasard, et impossible de savoir ce que c'est !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Donc ça c'est moi... j'en suis sûre !
> 
> Par contre si quelqu'un pouvait me dire s'il connaît la plante derrière ..Je l'ai récupérée par hasard, et impossible de savoir ce que c'est !



Waouuuuu Madonna !!!! 

Pour ta plante aucune idée, mais bon ça tu le savais déjà !  


Merci Ficelle :rose: ..et merci Robertav :rose:


----------



## Juste en passant (6 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Donc ça c'est moi... j'en suis sûre !...



Après t'être refais faire le profil ?


----------



## alan.a (6 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Par contre si quelqu'un pouvait me dire s'il connaît la plante derrière



Il s'agit de nénuphars arbustifs.


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Avril 2005)

je ne sais pourquoi mais mesdames (Robertav, Lorna et Madonna) vos avatars colent plutot bien avec vos portraits.....probablement juste un sentiment non fondé sur des arguments solides 
mais je trouve qu'il y a quelque chose de votre personnalité dans vos photos que l'on retrouve dans vos avatars....curieux.....ou plutot : bien......

enfin, je dis ca mais juste parce que ce n'est pas Mackie, Spyro ou moi qui ressemblons a nos avatar......


----------



## jeanserien (6 Avril 2005)

Un nouvel autoportrait en intro de mon site...


----------



## macinside (6 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> enfin, je dis ca mais juste parce que ce n'est pas Mackie, Spyro ou moi qui ressemblons a nos avatar......



mais si je ressemble  a mon avatar


----------



## benao (6 Avril 2005)

ben moi je sais plus bien a quoi je ressemble....
mais je cherche, d'ailleurs n'est ce pas là le propos de l'autoportrait, de se chercher?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pourquoi mais mesdames (Robertav, Lorna et Madonna) vos avatars colent plutot bien avec vos portraits.....probablement juste un sentiment non fondé sur des arguments solides
> mais je trouve qu'il y a quelque chose de votre personnalité dans vos photos que l'on retrouve dans vos avatars....curieux.....ou plutot : bien......
> 
> enfin, je dis ca mais juste parce que ce n'est pas Mackie, Spyro ou moi qui ressemblons a nos avatar......




Ben, faut pas généraliser Stooky, ce sont mes exclusifs et authentiques yeux à moi,  couleur bleu-électrique que vous voyez dans mon avatar.    (parei lpour Jahrom je suppose)

Maintenant, c'est vrai que Spyro, s'il avait vraiment des cornes, des ailes et des écailles, y'aurait de quoi se faire du soucis 
Maintenant, tu parles des avatars des filles mais toi t'as triché en te cachant derrière ta guitare !   
(Maintenant, tu vas me dire que euh, c'est une ½uvre à part entière intitulée fort justement "autoportrait à la guitare Gibson", mais bon...)
Maintenant, ce qui me chagrinne un peu dans la photo de Madonna, c'est qu'elle n'a pas mis de bandeau dans les cheveux comme son avatar... 
Maintenant, et pour finir, je ne sais pas de quelle plante il s'agit.

Bref...


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Ben, faut pas généraliser Stooky
> 
> Maintenant, tu parles des avatars des filles mais toi t'as triché en te cachant derrière ta guitare !
> (Maintenant, tu vas me dire que euh, c'est une ½uvre à part entière intitulée fort justement "autoportrait à la guitare Gibson", mais bon...)



oui, c'est vrai que je generalise et ça c'est pas bien.....
mais, c'est juste une constatation.....
quand a mon auto-portrait, oui, c'est "autoportrait a la Gibson"..... 
mais si vous voulez me voir en entier, suffit de regarder les photos dont le lien et dans ma signature, a l'AES de Clermont j'avais souvent mes lunettes de soleil (qui l'eu cru) mais pas ma Gibson...  


psMackie, je savais que tu allais me dire ca.......mais avoue que sans le masque de ton fantome d'avatar sur tes auto-portraits, il est difficile de faire le lien.......   
enfin, tu peux toujours y croire......    
qu'ils sont susceptible ces Latin Lovers....


----------



## jahrom (6 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> (parei lpour Jahrom je suppose)



En effet, il s'agit bien de mon oeil, mais je précise que ce n'est pas parce qu'il n'y en a qu'un que je suis borgne....:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pourquoi mais mesdames (Robertav, Lorna et Madonna) vos avatars colent plutot bien avec vos portraits.....probablement juste un sentiment non fondé sur des arguments solides
> mais je trouve qu'il y a quelque chose de votre personnalité dans vos photos que l'on retrouve dans vos avatars....curieux.....ou plutot : bien......



En ce qui me concerne, sachant que mon avatar a été fait à partir d'un autoportrait ...  normal que ça colle ! , enfin à moins que tu ne parles de cet avatar* !? 

* ceux qui m'ont vue pourront témoigner : c'est tout moi !


----------



## Spyro (6 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, c'est vrai que Spyro, s'il avait vraiment des cornes, des ailes et des écailles, y'aurait de quoi se faire du soucis


Les cornes je les cache sous ma kaskette quand je sors, les ailes c'est pas la saison et les écailles euh c'est euh c'est la lumière, c'est trompeur 


			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> * ceux qui m'ont vue pourront témoigner : c'est tout moi !


Je t'ai jamais vue, mais je peux témoigner: c'est tout toi


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui me concerne, sachant que mon avatar a été fait à partir d'un autoportrait ...  normal que ça colle ! , enfin à moins que tu ne parles de cet avatar* !?
> 
> * ceux qui m'ont vue pourront témoigner : c'est tout moi !



effectivement, je faisait allusion a ton ancien avatar.....
car, comme tu le dis si bien, ton avatar actuel est tiré d'un portrait...
donc, c'est un peu pourquoi je generalisé tout a l'heure, on peut pas dire que Nephou ou toi, -DC-,
aient des avatars dans le sens que je les vois plus comme un portrait ou un bout de portrait....
voila....  


ps: @ -DC- :mais il est bien quand meme ton regard (un peu petit pour ichat comme tu me l'a fais remarquer mais bien....)


----------



## mado (6 Avril 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Après t'être refais faire le profil ?



Benjamin ? Chirurgien esthétique ?  (rapide et pas cher..)



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Il s'agit de nénuphars arbustifs.



Hum.. bizarre, parce que c'est une plante qui demande pas beaucoup d'eau.



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pourquoi mais mesdames (Robertav, Lorna et Madonna) vos avatars colent plutot bien avec vos portraits.....probablement juste un sentiment non fondé sur des arguments solides
> mais je trouve qu'il y a quelque chose de votre personnalité dans vos photos que l'on retrouve dans vos avatars....curieux.....ou plutot : bien......
> 
> enfin, je dis ca mais juste parce que ce n'est pas Mackie, Spyro ou moi qui ressemblons a nos avatar......



 Tu sais j'ai déjà changé 3 ou 4 fois d'avatars. Mais peut-être bien que tu as raison... je dois me _chercher_. Moi instable ?  



			
				-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, ce qui me chagrinne un peu dans la photo de Madonna, c'est qu'elle n'a pas mis de bandeau dans les cheveux comme son avatar...


Ben non pas aujourd'hui .


----------



## macinside (6 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Benjamin ? Chirurgien esthétique ?  (rapide et pas cher..)



elle en a pas besoin madonna elle est très jolie :love:


----------



## WebOliver (6 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais j'ai déjà changé 3 ou 4 fois d'avatars. Mais peut-être bien que tu as raison... je dois me _chercher_. Moi instable ?



Pendant longtemps j'ai changé le mien une fois par mois...  Et là, depuis l'été dernier, je suis dans les nuages.


----------



## duracel (6 Avril 2005)




----------



## Grug (6 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pendant longtemps j'ai changé le mien une fois par mois...  Et là, depuis l'été dernier, je suis dans les nuages.


   

(j'me disais aussi  )


----------



## pim (6 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je trouve qu'il y a quelque chose de votre personnalité dans vos photos que l'on retrouve dans vos avatars....curieux.....ou plutot : bien......
> 
> enfin, je dis ca mais juste parce que ce n'est pas Mackie, Spyro ou moi qui ressemblons a nos avatar......



Mais si tu ressembles à ton avatar Stook !

Et moi aussi     Impossible de ne pas connaître le Super Dupont de Gotlib  :rateau: 

L'avatar est comme un reflet, même dans l'opposition il renseigne sur son propriétaire


----------



## alan.a (6 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Hum.. bizarre, parce que c'est une plante qui demande pas beaucoup d'eau.



 bizarre bizarre ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Avril 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> L'avatar est comme un reflet, même dans l'opposition il renseigne sur son propriétaire



comme tu resumes bien les choses mon cher Pim, tout un art..... 

ps: je n'ai plus mon Kenji sur le front, mon employeur n'apreciait pas..........


----------



## Zyrol (6 Avril 2005)

tant qu'on y est : 

Avatar : 

Du sanskrit avatara : descente. Dans l'hindouisme, il s'agit de la descente d'un dieu sur la terre pour la durée d'une vie humaine. Il existe des avatars humains, planétaires et cosmiques. Les avatars prennent un corps mortel, homme ou femme ; ils ne font pas partie de la Hiérarchie terrestre. Certains grands avatars, attachés à la Terre, tels Babaji ou Sanat Kumara, ne meurent pas.


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Avril 2005)

que c'est bô un fil quand il devient si culturel........:love: :love:
du tres grand flood culturel......


----------



## jahrom (6 Avril 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

>



J'aime beaucoup, il y a un coté androgine dans cet autoportrait...


----------



## Grug (6 Avril 2005)

androgine battu même


----------



## Spyro (6 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> androgine battu même


androgine plus très tonique en fait  :rateau:


----------



## mado (6 Avril 2005)

Un peu fils naturel de Robert Smith..


----------



## jahrom (7 Avril 2005)

à *jour *


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Un peu fils naturel de Robert Smith..



I went away alone with nothing left but fesses


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> I went away alone with nothing left but fesses





*On attend la suite ...


*


----------



## lumai (7 Avril 2005)

Et les yeux glaciers, ils sont où ???


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et les yeux glaciers, ils sont où ???



ici le portrait est de moi  enfin je préféré faire des portraits de demoiselles


----------



## lumai (7 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ici le portrait est de moi



:love:
Ha ! Merci Mackie !


----------



## Grug (7 Avril 2005)

trés joli portrait


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2005)

recherche demoiselle pour portrait


----------



## jahrom (7 Avril 2005)

Ce post est sur l'autoportrait, pas le portrait.
Merci de revenir dans le sujet.


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2005)

je reformule ma question : recherche demoiselle(s) pour autoportrait en duo


----------



## Malow (7 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je reformule ma question : recherche demoiselle(s) pour autoportrait en duo



En trio? allerj'déconne, je vais me faire gronnnnndé!


----------



## Zyrol (7 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je reformule ma question : recherche demoiselle(s) pour autoportrait en duo



ça a pas l'air de marcher ton annonce...


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> En trio? allerj'déconne, je vais me faire gronnnnndé!



contact moi en message privé alors


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> contact moi en message privé alors



mouais


----------



## Malow (7 Avril 2005)

heu...en fait j'ai déja mon photographe...que j'ai justement rencontré sur m....c!!!


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2005)

n'en dit pas plus, je vois de qui il s'agit


----------



## macelene (7 Avril 2005)

à la demande de... ​


----------



## Zyrol (7 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> à la demande de... ​



Super !
j'aime bien quand les avatars ont un air réel !


----------



## jahrom (7 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> à la demande de... ​



Cool, mise a jour de la galerie demain....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

et voilà, une femme (  et quelle femme !!! ) de plus    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Avril 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Super !
> j'aime bien quand les avatars ont un air réel !



et oui, encore une, c'est bien ce que je disais....en meme tmeps ton avatar, c'est du fait sur mesure Macelene, non?


----------



## Malow (7 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> à la demande de... ​



Bravo, tres jolie


----------



## Zyrol (7 Avril 2005)

Félicitations à tous et à toutes pour vos avatar perso en tout cas.

Je serais bien incapable de me dessiner moi meme...


----------



## macelene (7 Avril 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations à tous et à toutes pour vos avatar perso en tout cas.
> 
> Je serais bien incapable de me dessiner moi meme...



 :rose: merci ...  je suis toute rouge ...     en noir et blanc ça se voit pas ...  

Mais cette jolie frimousse... c celle de Louise Broopks extraite de la belle BD de Hugo Pratt " Tango"...  je suis :love: de lui ...


----------



## Zyrol (7 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :rose: merci ...  je suis toute rouge ...     en noir et blanc ça se voit pas ...
> 
> Mais cette jolie frimousse... c celle de Louise Broopks extraite de la belle BD de Hugo Pratt " Tango"...  je suis :love: de lui ...



En tout cas la ressemblance est troublante...


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :rose: merci ...  je suis toute rouge ...     en noir et blanc ça se voit pas ...
> 
> Mais cette jolie frimousse... c celle de Louise Broopks extraite de la belle BD de Hugo Pratt " Tango"...  je suis :love: de lui ...



'tain, c'est vrai j'avais pas fait le liens......il est fort ce pratt......
en tout cas, je rejoinds Zyrol, ressemblant....


----------



## mado (7 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *On attend la suite ...
> 
> 
> *




Il est programmé pour la féria ?


----------



## alan.a (7 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais cette jolie frimousse... c celle de Louise Brooks extraite de la belle BD de Hugo Pratt " Tango"...  je suis :love: de lui ...



Le visage de Louise Brookszowyc est sur la couverture, enfin sur celle de mon édition.



			
				Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas la ressemblance est troublante...



Le personnage de la BD l'est aussi    :rose:

Et Bouche Dorée .... .... aaargh   :rose:  :rose:


----------



## El_ChiCo (8 Avril 2005)

moi je propose ça. C'est pas celle que je voulais à l'origine, mais ça donne déjà une idée :


----------



## WebOliver (8 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> moi je propose ça. C'est pas celle que je voulais à l'origine, mais ça donne déjà une idée



T'es comme ça en vrai?


----------



## El_ChiCo (8 Avril 2005)

ouais, je suis quadrillé, ca te pose un problème ? C'est pas de ma faute...


----------



## WebOliver (8 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> ouais, je suis quadrillé,



C'est pour mieux écrire droit.   :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> ouais, je suis quadrillé, ca te pose un problème ? C'est pas de ma faute...



tu as utilisé macosaiX...?


----------



## Zyrol (8 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> ouais, je suis quadrillé, ca te pose un problème ? C'est pas de ma faute...



Mauvaise qualité ton appareil, il y a plein de pixels !!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Il est programmé pour la féria ?


Private joke sudiste hein ? 



			
				El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> ouais, je suis quadrillé, ca te pose un problème ? C'est pas de ma faute...


Du moment que tu pètes pas à la tronche comme une grenade ...


----------



## El_ChiCo (8 Avril 2005)

nan mais je vous trouverai une vraie photo, celle la, c'est juste pour vous faire patienter... Le truc c'est que celle que je cherche est sur un DD que j'ai prêté a un ami... Mais elle viendra  promis !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

La seule raison pour laquelle je participe à ce thread est sans doute la bouteille de vin que je viens de siffler  :love: 


Mais je ne le regretterais pas promis 

Merci à Jahrom de m'avoir fait essayer qq chose de nouveau pour moi, j'y reviendrais sans doute   
Merci à madame scarabée pour le fond (peint et offert à son scarab y a qq années) :love:







Il en ressort que j'ai une sérieuse migraine !! humm encore un mauvais vigneron   ----> ok je sors  

PS: et bravo à tous pour cet exercice difficile


----------



## jahrom (8 Avril 2005)

*Tadaaaa...:love:*

L'autoportrait est un exercice très sympa permettant de laisser libre cours a son imagination concernant la mise en scène.

Cela permet de voir comment les autres se voient mais aussi comment ils veulent se montrer...
et puis cela permet aussi de découvrir qui se cache derrière certains pseudos et avatar... rendant a ce forum encore plus d'humanité.

Merci pour ces contributions


----------



## hegemonikon (8 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> La seule raison pour laquelle je participe à ce thread est sans doute la bouteille de vin que je viens de siffler :love:
> 
> 
> Il en ressort que j'ai une sérieuse migraine !! humm encore un mauvais vigneron   ----> ok je sors
> ...



Sympa ta migraine: ça ne t'a pas empéché d'enquiller la deuxième, troisième, puis la quatrième bouteille...


----------



## hegemonikon (8 Avril 2005)

Ascenseur pour l'échaffaud !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Ascenseur pour l'échaffaud !




Pfff il a même pas d'ascenseur !!  :hein: 


Par contre le sauce et l'edel    (hips  )


Tiens, bonne idée ça fait un moment que j'ai pas écouté Kind Of Blue  


private: bonne nuit Jean Baptisite :love:


----------



## hegemonikon (9 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Pfff il a même pas d'ascenseur !!  :hein:
> 
> 
> Par contre le sauce et l'edel    (hips  )
> ...



Une bonne rosette avec un peu de jus de raisin de vignerons et vous mettez 2 plombes à rentrer chez vous: je comprends mieux le "on n'a plus 20 ans!" ...

Ce n'est pas le chemin qui est difficile, mais difficile est le chemin !

private: dépêche toi de roupiller, la voisine va bientôt arriver pour sa séance de sado-maso dans la cuisine avec ton voisin de pallier et sa cloison en carton


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Une bonne rosette avec un peu de jus de raisin de vignerons et vous mettez 2 plombes à rentrer chez vous: je comprends mieux le "on n'a plus 20 ans!" ...
> 
> Ce n'est pas le chemin qui est difficile, mais difficile est le chemin !
> 
> private: dépêche toi de roupiller, la voisine va bientôt arriver pour sa séance de sado-maso dans la cuisine avec ton voisin de pallier et sa cloison en carton




Sans plaisanter le "Grand Lyon" n'est plus ce qu'il était !! 20 mn de métro pour faire CroixRousse/Ampère.
Le billet qui vient d'augmenter et autant de métros qu'à Lourdes pendant un carême, ça m'étonne pas
qu'on ai du mal à croiser du monde aux "AES" Lyonnaises.


Passes demain pour l'apéro, brochette de voisin/voisine au menu j'ai réglé le problème à coups de bayonette  (si tu préfères cru, previens à l'avance  )


Euh jahrom, pas vu qu'il y avait une galerie sérieuse et tout et tout   désolé  ferais mieux à la prochaine


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Sympa ta migraine: ça ne t'a pas empéché d'enquiller la deuxième, troisième, puis la quatrième bouteille...




Ah bah j'avais pas lu celle là   J'étais pas tout seul enfoiré 


Quatre      Ah oui


----------



## hegemonikon (9 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Ah bah j'avais pas lu celle là   J'étais pas tout seul enfoiré
> 
> 
> Quatre      Ah oui



Et encore les gentils alsaciens nous font des bouteilles d'un litre !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Et encore les gentils alsaciens nous font des bouteilles d'un litre !




Y en reste un poil dans celle là pour ton petit dej' 


PS: je suis entrain de me faire un petite pinte de tisane de houblon, c'est bon pour le sommeil 

De marque Irlandaise bien sur, faut pas tout laisser au Alsaciens (surtout en ces temps troublés  )


----------



## ficelle (10 Avril 2005)




----------



## AntoineD (13 Avril 2005)

nouvelle contribution, récemment :




​ 
un autoportrait à l'ancienne : c'est de la pellicule. 
_(Kodak 400 UC / elite chrome)_


----------



## Franswa (13 Avril 2005)

Autoportrait  argentique, développé en cours de photo :love:


----------



## jahrom (13 Avril 2005)

La galerie est à *jour*...

67 portraits... héhé...


----------



## Foguenne (14 Avril 2005)




----------



## supermoquette (14 Avril 2005)

te tcheu, la hanse à foguenne


----------



## Foguenne (14 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> te tcheu, la hanse à foguenne


On est pas là pour rigoler.


----------



## Foguenne (14 Avril 2005)




----------



## Pitt (14 Avril 2005)

Voilà


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>




A trente centimètre près t'avais la serrure dans la tête, t'étais bon pour poster chez les phsychologues de "vos plus belles photos"


----------



## Babouel (14 Avril 2005)

Bon ben j'essaie AUSSI!

Z'allez pas être déçus, ça va vachement changer de mon avatar??


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)




----------



## macelene (14 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

>




 oui c'est bien toi


----------



## El_ChiCo (14 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> oui c'est bien toi


 ça aurait été con...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> oui c'est bien toi




Merci :love: content que tu m'ais retrouvé dans ce portrait  (on se voit sans doute bientôt d'ailleurs, à confirmer sous peu)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>




*
Dites M'sieur l'Amok
On voit pas les dents de loup à l'arrière de ton crâne     *


----------



## jahrom (16 Avril 2005)

En voici une prise dans le reflet du bouton de chasse d'eau d'un restau....


----------



## hegemonikon (16 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

>














Visiblement les canonistes ne sont pas foutus de remettre une image à l'endroit ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Visiblement les canonistes ne sont pas foutus de remettre une image à l'endroit ! :rateau:




En effet une "composition" centrée et plus facile à retourner qu'une image construite   
Essaies donc de mettre mon ombilic à droite et je te péte les dents  :love: 


Alors ces exams ?  A+


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Avril 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> En voici une prise dans le reflet du bouton de chasse d'eau d'un restau....



*À ce niveau là, c'est du vice...  *


----------



## manulemafatais (17 Avril 2005)

J'suis tricquard avec déjà 5 photos posté ?   

 On va dire que non...


----------



## mado (17 Avril 2005)

On devient vite narcissique avec ce fil 
Mais c'est cool, manu nous décomplexe 

Premiers rayons de soleil.


----------



## Amok (17 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Visiblement les canonistes ne sont pas foutus de remettre une image à l'endroit ! :rateau:



C'est bien connu : les canonistes sont des nazes !  Une image de plus pour que ton post soit vraiment 
argumenté ! :love:


----------



## jahrom (17 Avril 2005)

A* jour*...

77 portraits...


----------



## AntoineD (17 Avril 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> A* jour*...
> 
> 77 portraits...



ça en fait, des gens...


----------



## iota (18 Avril 2005)

Salut.

Mon autoportrait :





@+
iota


----------



## Foguenne (18 Avril 2005)

En fin de soirée, bien avant ce fils de discussion, je pratiquais l'autoportrait.   (et plein d'autres trucs d'ailleurs.  )
Samedi, à 2H55, j'ai remis ça.


----------



## Zyrol (18 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En fin de soirée, bien avant ce fils de discussion, je pratiquais l'autoportrait.   (et plein d'autres trucs d'ailleurs.  )
> Samedi, à 2H55, j'ai remis ça.




L'oeil vif !!!    

J'adore ton col de chemise !


----------



## Babouel (18 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En fin de soirée, bien avant ce fils de discussion, je pratiquais l'autoportrait.   (et plein d'autres trucs d'ailleurs.  )
> Samedi, à 2H55, j'ai remis ça.




Salut Foguenne.

Hé c'Week-end je suis sorti déguisé en toi et ça a fait fureur, j'te dis pas...!

... toutes les filles à mes trousses, oh, JOLI!!!


----------



## Foguenne (18 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> toutes les filles à mes trousses, oh, JOLI!!!



Je ne suis absolument pas étonné !


----------



## Amok (18 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En fin de soirée, bien avant ce fils de discussion, je pratiquais l'autoportrait.   (et plein d'autres trucs d'ailleurs.  )
> Samedi, à 2H55, j'ai remis ça.




Vu le lieu de la prise de vue, le fait que tes deux mains soient visibles sur l'image me fait craindre l'état de tes chaussures...  :love:


----------



## Babouel (18 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis absolument pas étonné !




Attends ! J'ai attiré la foule ( féminine ),
à vrai dire j'ai essayé quelques déguisements et ça a marché.

Femme à moi moins contente, mais moi ça allait.

Un petit brin de chirurgie pour atteindre "ton" charme naturel, et pis hop !!!

Je les embarque toutes, non???


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En fin de soirée, bien avant ce fils de discussion, je pratiquais l'autoportrait.   (et plein d'autres trucs d'ailleurs.  )
> Samedi, à 2H55, j'ai remis ça.




Je trouve qu'à force de fréquenter des sangsues tu ressembles de plus en plus au comte Dracul 


Ah mais c'est pour ça qu'on te vois plus de jour


----------



## AntoineD (18 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien connu : les canonistes sont des nazes !  Une image de plus pour que ton post soit vraiment
> argumenté ! :love:



moi j'ai caché la marque...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai caché la marque...




Honte peut être  ... tiens j'ai mis du gaffer aussi depuis


----------



## AntoineD (18 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Honte peut être  ... tiens j'ai mis du gaffer aussi depuis




oui, tu as bien raison, c'est plutôt nécessaire qd on photographie de petits insectes qui avait rien demandé au flash...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> oui, tu as bien raison, c'est plutôt nécessaire qd on photographie de petits insectes qui avait rien demandé au flash...




C'est rapport à mon auto-portrait que tu dis ça     :modo:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Avril 2005)

J'aime pas trop être pris en photo ; alors je bricole dessus


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Avril 2005)

un autre bricolage, toujours sur la même photo... :rateau:


----------



## lumai (18 Avril 2005)

Un seul mot : Charmant ! :sick:


----------



## El_ChiCo (18 Avril 2005)

bah ca va... Tu bricole pas mal...


----------



## AntoineD (19 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> C'est rapport à mon auto-portrait que tu dis ça     :modo:


----------



## maiwen (19 Avril 2005)

il a de grandes dents Patochman  :affraid:


----------



## ficelle (19 Avril 2005)

novotel bagnolet, 18° étage....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il a de grandes dents Patochman  :affraid:



C'est pour mieux...................................................Me les curer ; mon enfant!


----------



## jpmiss (19 Avril 2005)

​ 
Qui a dit: "tiens il a pas encore lu le mode d'emplois..." ?


----------



## lumai (19 Avril 2005)

Francis ? 
Lalanne ???

:affraid:


----------



## tedy (19 Avril 2005)

c'est vrai qu'il y a un peu de francis là dedans...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Qui a dit: "tiens il a pas encore lu le mode d'emplois..." ?




Non  :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:    pas moi 

[18h42]AAHHHH qui est le nouveau pape    Desmond Tutu ??? ou Hilary Clinton ???  [/18h42] [18h44]Bah non    un vieux bien blanc   [/18h45]


----------



## jpmiss (19 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Non :bebe: :bebe: :bebe:  pas moi


 
Pas de Flash mais le bouton +/- a fond! 


Si non bah j'ai pas de cuissardes...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pas de Flash mais le bouton +/- a fond!


 
Oui ça se voit  plutôt + d'ailleurs  Le plafonnier est alimenté à la novocaïne  



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Si non bah j'ai pas de cuissardes...




Les bas c'est plus confort sous la blouse blanche


----------



## Malow (22 Avril 2005)

Bon, c'est pas encore le top du montage, mais j'ai fais ça en 1 h.
C'est vrai c'est pas énorme...j'aurais du être plus patiente et plus assidue.
Ca fait un peu flyer pour le Macumba Night...enfin bref;  
C'était juste un petit délire comme ça...:rose:


----------



## iota (22 Avril 2005)

Salut.



			
				Malow a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est pas encore le top du montage, mais j'ai fais ça en 1 h.
> C'est vrai c'est pas énorme...j'aurais du être plus patiente et plus assidue.
> Ca fait un peu flyer pour le Macumba Night...enfin bref;
> C'était juste un petit délire comme ça...:rose:


On peut voir le résultat ??? 

@+
iota


----------



## Malow (22 Avril 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> 
> On peut voir le résultat ???
> ...



  merde, c'est vraiment aussi nul ?
j'en referais un autre dans 2 ou 3 ans...


----------



## NightWalker (22 Avril 2005)

En fait, c'est la dernière photo en bas à gauche qui me gêne un peu... je m'explique, les deux première photos semblent suivre l'escalier en colimaçon. Je pense que si tu donnes en effet miroir sur la dernière photo afin que tu regardes à droite au lieu de regarder à gauche... ça permet de donner une harmonie à l'ensemble ...


----------



## Malow (22 Avril 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> En fait, c'est la dernière photo en bas à gauche qui me gêne un peu... je m'explique, les deux première photos semblent suivre l'escalier en colimaçon. Je pense que si tu donnes en effet miroir sur la dernière photo afin que tu regardes à droite au lieu de regarder à gauche... ça permet de donner une harmonie à l'ensemble ...



Merci c'est sympa. J'ai pleins d'idées mais il m'est difficile pour le moment de les mettre en application sur photoshop CS que je découvre petit à petit.
C'est vrai la dernière photo aurait du être positionnée vers la droite.
Je vais retravailler dessus. 

:love:


----------



## NightWalker (22 Avril 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Merci c'est sympa. J'ai pleins d'idées mais il m'est difficile pour le moment de les mettre en application sur photoshop CS que je découvre petit à petit.
> C'est vrai la dernière photo aurait du être positionnée vers la droite.
> Je vais retravailler dessus.
> 
> :love:



Qui va piano va sano   

Perso, pour des retouches simples et rapides, j'utilise Photoshop Element...


----------



## iota (22 Avril 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> merde, c'est vraiment aussi nul ?
> j'en referais un autre dans 2 ou 3 ans...


Euh non, je juge pas ton travail... 
c'est juste qu'apparement la photo s'affiche pas chez moi... :hein:

Je pensais que t'avais oublié de la joindre à ton message...

@+
iota


----------



## Malow (22 Avril 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Euh non, je juge pas ton travail...
> c'est juste qu'apparement la photo s'affiche pas chez moi... :hein:
> 
> Je pensais que t'avais oublié de la joindre à ton message...
> ...



T'inquietes, y a pas de probleme, ca valait pas le coup de toute façon!
je ferais un meilleur autoportrait la prochaine fois!


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> novotel bagnolet, 18° étage....


 eh au fait, les droits à l'image ? La bagnole noire, devant les trois voitures rouges, au fond du périf à droite, c'est la mienne, pris un matin quelconque, j'y passe tous les jours pour aller au lycée...


----------



## Phil 39 (23 Avril 2005)

la bonne technique pour un auto-portrait


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Avril 2005)

Oh trop bien ! Ou est-ce que tu trouve les appareils photo géants ? Et ils font livraison ?


----------



## jahrom (24 Avril 2005)

Pour diversifier le sujet nous pourrions rajouter des autoportraits de couples...

Let's go !

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/jahrom/jahrom&malow.jpg

Comment on se la pète sur celle la... MDR


----------



## macinside (24 Avril 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Pour diversifier le sujet nous pourrions rajouter des autoportraits de couples...
> 
> Let's go !
> 
> ...



enleve le & du fichier


----------



## Phil 39 (24 Avril 2005)

> Oh trop bien ! Ou est-ce que tu trouve les appareils photo géants ? Et ils font livraison



un peu d'imagination et une touche de "sens de l'humour" que diable


----------



## mfay (24 Avril 2005)

Très sympa ce sujet, ma modeste contribution 










(Sur la troisième, j'ai la télécommande dans la main, j'ai bien fait la photo  )


----------



## jahrom (24 Avril 2005)

(puisque le premier message a planté...)

Pour diversifier le sujet nous pourrions rajouter des autoportraits de couples...

 Let's go !






 Comment on se la pète sur celle la... MDR


----------



## pim (24 Avril 2005)

Bonne idée !

Toujours à bout de bras :


----------



## Malow (24 Avril 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée !
> 
> Toujours à bout de bras :



génial!!!


----------



## Foguenne (24 Avril 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> (puisque le premier message a planté...)
> 
> Pour diversifier le sujet nous pourrions rajouter des autoportraits de couples...
> 
> Let's go !



J'en ai des centaines dans ce style.   On aime bien. 
Je suis souvent "en couple".    












et les trios, ça compte ?


----------



## Foguenne (24 Avril 2005)

mfay a dit:
			
		

>



Génial.


----------



## jahrom (24 Avril 2005)

Au fait, pour les couples, merci de donner le pseudo de votre compagne ou compagnon (c'est pour la galerie )


----------



## momo-fr (25 Avril 2005)

Bon... ben... ma gueule :





Attention ça fait mal au cou.


----------



## manulemafatais (25 Avril 2005)

C'est repartiii !! 





Ma doudou et moi dans un pic-up


----------



## iMax (25 Avril 2005)

Puisqu'on est dans l' auto-portrait à bras tendu avec l'être cher, voici ma contribution, prise samedi dernier 




Dommage que ce flash...  :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (25 Avril 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'on est dans l' auto-portrait à bras tendu avec l'être cher, voici ma contribution, prise samedi dernier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'tain iMax je me doutais pas que tu etais aussi mignonne! Mais c'est quoi ce gros naze a ta droite?


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2005)

prévise : nase a gros nez


----------



## daffyb (25 Avril 2005)

*:love: Ma tendre et moi :love:*


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2005)

un canard a poil !


----------



## mado (25 Avril 2005)

Quels yeux tous les deux !


----------



## Grug (25 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> 'tain iMax je me doutais pas que tu etais aussi mignonne! Mais c'est quoi ce gros naze a ta droite?


 le seul etre humain qui ait accepté de poser à coté


----------



## kathy h (26 Avril 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> *:love: Ma tendre et moi :love:*




c'est beau l'amour  :love:


----------



## sofiping (26 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> I went away alone with nothing left but fesses



aller Spoke , on t'a reconnu   
veux tu bien revenir sur l'Enterprise immediatement


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Avril 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, pour les couples, merci de donner le pseudo de votre compagne ou compagnon (c'est pour la galerie )








Elle s'appelle Rebecca.  :love:   

(photo qui est déjà depuis un moment dans mon profil, prise avec un T610).

'+


----------



## Amok (26 Avril 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'on est dans l' auto-portrait à bras tendu avec l'être cher, voici ma contribution, prise samedi dernier



Parfaite illustration du "rasoir d'Ockham"


----------



## hegemonikon (26 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Parfaite illustration du "rasoir d'Ockham"



_Entia non svnt mvltiplicanda præter necessitatem  _


----------



## kathy h (26 Avril 2005)

allez 3 pour le prix d'une et sans bandeau cette fois ci  : un photo récente, une autre de l'année dernière et une autre un peu moins récente ( mais je ne vous dirais pas laquelle est la plus ancienne   )  ah oui j'oubliais, sur les 3 il y en a une qui n'est pas un autoportrait
( caractéristique = grandes narines    )


----------



## Amok (26 Avril 2005)

Mackie, file !


----------



## tedy (26 Avril 2005)

katty se dévoile enfin  

j'aime bien tes photos...mais je n'arrive pas à en choisir une plus que l'autre dans les 3 il y a un petit quelquechose que j'aime bien. le regard peut etre...

voila ce que j'avais envie de dire !  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Parfaite illustration du "rasoir d'Ockham"


le footballeur qui fait de la pub ?


----------



## macinside (26 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, file !




je suis toujours la :love:


----------



## kathy h (26 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, file !




j'ai pas tout compris... il était là? je ne l'ai pas vu  

coucou Mackie


----------



## sylko (26 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ... ah oui j'oubliais, sur les 3 il y en a une qui n'est pas un autoportrait
> ( caractéristique = grandes narines    )


 
Celle où tu ne fixes pas l'objectif?  Serais-tu une grande timide?


----------



## macinside (26 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas tout compris... il était là? je ne l'ai pas vu
> 
> coucou Mackie



coucou kathy :love:


----------



## ficelle (26 Avril 2005)

façon pano... 

c'etait l'été 2003, avant que je me fasse resserer les dents


----------



## jahrom (26 Avril 2005)

Coool !!!!
De plus en plus de membres du forum post ici et pas des moindres....  
La galerie sera a jour très bientôt...


----------



## Malow (26 Avril 2005)

ficelle,
Top idée!!!!
j'aimerais pouvoir en faire autant....


----------



## AntoineD (26 Avril 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> De plus en plus de membres du forum post ici et pas des moindres....



Merci.


----------



## jahrom (27 Avril 2005)

Galerie à jour.....ici


----------



## El_ChiCo (27 Avril 2005)

beh zut, t'as pas mis le panorama de ficelle...

Sinon, super le quicktime VR  Dommage, t'as le crane un peu brûlé sur les 3, 4 et 5 en allant vers la droite...


----------



## teo (27 Avril 2005)

Je me régale, ce post est une vraie merveille.
Faut que je me trouve une photo plus récente...


----------



## kathy h (27 Avril 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Galerie à jour.....ici




super mais il y a une petite faute dans mon pseudo en dessous des 3 nouvelles photos c'est
" kathy h" et pas "katty h"      

et hop direct dans mes signets


----------



## El_ChiCo (27 Avril 2005)

n'empêche, on arrive quand même à 99 photos... Moi je vous en ai fait une autre pendant mes jours de congés... Je vous transmet ca tout de suite presque bientôt.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> façon pano...
> 
> c'etait l'été 2003, avant que je me fasse resserer les dents



 Super ! 


Chouette idée ce fil !


----------



## kathy h (27 Avril 2005)

et hop une autre ... 






précision : photo en N et B ( argentique ) avec des petites retouches couleurs  pour le fun,  comme  
le maquillage des yeux et de la bouche ..    hé hé ça aide   

P.S apres cette photo j'arrête,  faut laisser de la place pour les autres dans la galerie, il en manque encore plein des " gens " d'ici ..   :love:


----------



## jahrom (27 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> super mais il y a une petite faute dans mon pseudo en dessous des 3 nouvelles photos c'est
> " kathy h" et pas "katty h"
> 
> et hop direct dans mes signets



Oups... Je corrigerai ce soir....

Merci encore a tous pour vos contributions !!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> façon pano...
> 
> c'etait l'été 2003, avant que je me fasse resserer les dents



Essayez à grande vitesse 


Tu m'fais tourner la tête  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## El_ChiCo (27 Avril 2005)

en plus, quand tu joue avec le zoom avec ctrl et majuscule, c'est mieux que disneyland


----------



## pim (27 Avril 2005)

Est-ce que Ficelle va nous vendre la mêche de comment il a fait avec son Mac pour faire un aussi beau diaporama animé ?


----------



## ficelle (27 Avril 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que Ficelle va nous vendre la mêche de comment il a fait avec son Mac pour faire un aussi beau diaporama animé ?



ce n'est pas un diaporama, mais un panorama vr confectionné en utilisant, de manière un peu détourné, le mode "assemblage" des apn Canon.
après, c'est photosnitch qui fait le reste


----------



## ficelle (27 Avril 2005)

brut d'iXus....


----------



## Malow (27 Avril 2005)

J'ai utilisé deux autoportraits, le mien et celui de mon chéri, et je les ai assemblé!!!
Il y a quelques details qui ne sont pas au point mais le résultat est pas trop mal pour un début!


----------



## El_ChiCo (27 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> brut d'iXus....


 Oh, on dirait une toque russe cette fleur... Elle aurait été mieux en noir ou marron, je pense...
Sinon, pas mal comme coup d'oeil 

Enfin je parle je parle, mais je ne vous ai toujours pas mis celui que je vous ai préparé à Reims...


----------



## El_ChiCo (27 Avril 2005)

Pas mal Malow... Le résultat est assez space, mais ca passe...

Comme promis, ma photo, régalez-vous :




Pour tout expliquer : la photo des lunettes (de mon oncle) reflétant mon reflet dans le miroir. Comme ça, en plus, vous me voyez dans le bon sens


----------



## Malow (27 Avril 2005)

C'est peut etre mieux comme ca! j'espere qu'on les verra, la derniere fois on m'a dit qu'on ne les voyais qu'avec safari...zut


----------



## Malow (27 Avril 2005)

T'as de la chance d'avoir 4 neunoeils el chico! enfin 4 nyeuxnyeux


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

c'est pas terrible terrible puis surtout super petit mais bon....je le referai en prenant plus de temps...


hop là....


----------



## El_ChiCo (27 Avril 2005)

c'est dommage que ta tête ne soit pas pile prise sous le même angle de vue que ton avatar...


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> c'est dommage que ta tête ne soit pas pile prise sous le même angle de vue que ton avatar...



avec un peu plus de temps, c'est facile d'arranger ça.....
mais je vous en ferai un bien sympa.......
là, j'ai vraiment fait du vite fait, tu ouvres MorphX et hop, c'est fini.....


----------



## El_ChiCo (27 Avril 2005)

MorphX, c'est un logiciel qui te morphe une photo en une autre ?
Je prend note...


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> MorphX, c'est un logiciel qui te morphe une photo en une autre ?
> Je prend note...



oui...


----------



## jahrom (27 Avril 2005)

Dans le même délire un melting pot de nos deux visages... :mouais:


----------



## Le Gognol (27 Avril 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Dans le même délire un melting pot de nos deux visages... :mouais:


 
Hum, j'espère que vos enfants ne ressembleront pas à ça.  

'+


----------



## El_ChiCo (27 Avril 2005)

ouais parce que c'est super space votre histoire...


----------



## ficelle (27 Avril 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Dans le même délire un melting pot de nos deux visages... :mouais:




 :affraid:   



je n'ose même pas imaginer la prochaine serie de nus que vous allez nous faire


----------



## jahrom (27 Avril 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Hum, j'espère que vos enfants ne ressembleront pas à ça.
> 
> '+



bah justement, c'est notre fils caché, qui vit dans la cave...
 :rose:  :mouais:


----------



## jahrom (27 Avril 2005)

Truc qu'a rien a voir, je viens de changer d'avatar....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Truc qu'a rien a voir, je viens de changer d'avatar....



  Martin Rev !


----------



## jahrom (28 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Martin Rev !




C'est Keith Richards façon électro !!!!!!!!!  :mouais:


----------



## Malow (28 Avril 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est Keith Richards façon électro !!!!!!!!!  :mouais:



Comment il se la raconte!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

je preferais vos anciens avatars....


----------



## El_ChiCo (28 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je preferais vos anciens avatars....


 +1


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> +1



et le tiens, c'est pour quand......


----------



## El_ChiCo (28 Avril 2005)

d'avatar ? Vous en voulez vraiment un ?


----------



## jahrom (28 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je preferais vos anciens avatars....



Bon, apparement il plait pas... 
Finalement j'ai tellement trippé sur cette image que je vais en faire mon avatar...

[mode bouffon activé]En plus, il est vrai que malow est ma moitié....[mode bouffon désactivé]:love::love::love:


----------



## iota (28 Avril 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> [mode bouffon activé]En plus, il est vrai que malow est ma moitié....[mode bouffon désactivé]:love::love::love:


Tu devrais changer ton pseudo en Jallow ou Mahrom 

@+
iota


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> d'avatar ? Vous en voulez vraiment un ?



mais oui, d'avatar......on l'attend toujours.....  

ps: oui, il est bien ton avatar Jahrom mais maintenant, je sais plus si c'est Jahrom ou Malow...  
non, serieux, pas mal....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Avril 2005)




----------



## jahrom (28 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais oui, d'avatar......on l'attend toujours.....
> 
> ps: oui, il est bien ton avatar Jahrom mais maintenant, je sais plus si c'est Jahrom ou Malow...
> non, serieux, pas mal....



C'est vrai que moi même je ne sais plus trop qui suis-je... :rateau::rateau:


----------



## jahrom (28 Avril 2005)

A jour...


----------



## El_ChiCo (28 Avril 2005)

wahoo, 105...


----------



## kathy h (28 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> wahoo, 105...



105 photos mais pas 105 membres


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> 105 photos mais pas 105 membres



Y'en à qui en ont posté plusieurs ? 

 

:affraid: nooooon j'rigolais, je rigolais !  :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (28 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Y'en à qui en ont posté plusieurs ?



incontestablement...
On a des pointures ici


----------



## kathy h (28 Avril 2005)

5 petites photos de rien du tout.. pffff jaloux va    :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Avril 2005)

Comment faire sans APN ? :hein: 
Ben, on se rabat sur son scanner 

Allez hop là    
Pour compléter les autoportraits simples, les autoportraits de couples, je joue la carte des autoportraits scanners.


----------



## AntoineD (30 Avril 2005)

allez, encore un à pas cher, réalisé il y a qq. jours lors de mon expo à Besançon :






Bon, j'avoue, j'ai recadré...   ​


----------



## jahrom (1 Mai 2005)

Celle ci est prise au madeleine plazza, vendredi soir, lors de la soirée "essentiel" avec dj warrio...:love::love:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mai 2005)

malow est bien plus belle sans dreds mais bon


----------



## jahrom (1 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> malow est bien plus belle sans dreds mais bon



Moi j'aime bien ça fait des poignées...:rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime bien ça fait des poignées...:rateau:


y a quand même des posts cool sur macgé :love:


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2005)

[mode fredtravers on] Moi je trouve ça dégoutant!     Et patati et patata et blablabli et blablabla[/mode fredtravers off]


----------



## jahrom (1 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> [mode fredtravers on] Moi je trouve ça dégoutant!     Et patati et patata et blablabli et blablabla[/mode fredtravers off]



MDR  Je connais ce mode !!!! Mais je ne le savais pas si drôle !!!


----------



## Malow (1 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime bien ça fait des poignées...:rateau:


----------



## tedy (1 Mai 2005)

on comprends mieu pourquoi certains ont des scores de fou...

Flood quand tu nous tiens... 
Sinon moi je n'avais meme pas reconnu malow...je me posai la question


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

>


stop ! vais m'branler tiens


----------



## jahrom (1 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> stop ! vais m'branler tiens



Je vois que l'on reste dans le sujet... c'est vrai, l'autoportrait est une sorte d'automasturbation....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que l'on reste dans le sujet... c'est vrai, l'autoportrait est une sorte d'automasturbation....



*Enfin, permettez moi d'opiner que je pense qu'il parlais moins d'auto que du reste *    

P.S : on attend toujours la suite de l'autoportrait du SM...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mai 2005)

j'ai une idée... t'inquiète mais pour ça je sollicite lesqual* et pitchoune, suis sûr qu'une idée brillante en sortira :love:


----------



## iota (1 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> stop ! vais m'branler tiens





			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> suis sûr qu'une idée brillante en sortira :love:


Je sais pas ce qui en sortira, mais si tu la frotte c'est sur, elle va briller... 

@+
iota


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Mai 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas ce qui en sortira, mais si tu la frotte c'est sur, elle va briller...


----------



## jahrom (1 Mai 2005)

La *Galerie* est à jour...

J'invite tous les membres n'ayant pas encore posté dans ce thread a nous faire part de leurs créations...


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

>


 c'est un autoportrait


----------



## jahrom (4 Mai 2005)

Autoportrait dans le reflet de ma pupille...


----------



## Malow (4 Mai 2005)

Toujours aussi créatif! Bravo!   :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mai 2005)

au moins, ne vous felicitez pas l'un l'autre.!....


----------



## Malow (4 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> au moins, ne vous felicitez pas l'un l'autre.!....



Et encore, si j'avais pu, je lui aurais mis des points...


----------



## jahrom (4 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> au moins, ne vous felicitez pas l'un l'autre.!....


 
Que veux tu, l'amour transpire même au travers des forums... :love: :love:


----------



## jahrom (4 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>


 
Bien sur que tu peux !!! il ne manquait que toi.... 
:love: a quand un autoportrait de Pépita :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je peux ?






super       :love: 



_je peux en avoir un comme cela pour fifille e fiston ?   _


----------



## bouilla (4 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je peux ?


 
Tu feras gaffe, je crois que tu as égaré ta cigarette


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Mai 2005)

Plus une seule clope  ?
Oui certes, mas Lucky Luke, il a toujours une brindille à la bouche.

Ca manque.


----------



## ficelle (8 Mai 2005)

no comment...


----------



## tedy (8 Mai 2005)

jolie bouche.....


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2005)

j'adore les t-shirt nekowear :love:


----------



## jahrom (8 Mai 2005)

Et ça continue, encore et encore....           clic *HERE

merci
*


----------



## El_ChiCo (8 Mai 2005)

je vous en propose deux nouveaux dans le même style :









_Et j'ai changé le premier de place (mise en ordre de mon FTP...), je ne sais pas si c'est grave..._


----------



## jahrom (9 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> _Et j'ai changé le premier de place (mise en ordre de mon FTP...), je ne sais pas si c'est grave..._



Pas de problème, tous les portraits sont sur mon disque dur...


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Mai 2005)

après, je vais essayer avec toshop de déplacer les bandes et de voir comment je peux reconstituer ma tête, ca peut être marrant comme résultat...

Content que ca te plaise en tout cas  Il suffit d'avoir le petit miroir parabolique finalement...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

Myself


----------



## Malow (9 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Myself



Pas mal....pas mal.....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

Dans quel sens ?


----------



## maiwen (9 Mai 2005)

dans le sens ... pas terrible mais pas trop méchant quand même (niark niark)   

patapé


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

Ah elle m'en veut toujours


----------



## maiwen (9 Mai 2005)

qui ça ?   hihi ... c'est drole je pensais que tu le prendrais moins bien que ça  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

Poste la tienne de photo


----------



## Malow (9 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Poste la tienne de photo



C'est vrai...Aller Maiwen, une petite photo!!!
pas mal, pas mal, c'etait positif!
 :love:


----------



## maiwen (10 Mai 2005)

non moi je poste pas de photo ... j'ai pas d'autoportrait  :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (10 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hé ! Il est beau gosse, Cor, en tout cas !
> _Ce n'est qu'une opinion personnelle, et de surcroit hétérosexuelle, mais bon : *faut dire les choses, hein ?*_


 Oui bon, Roberto, c'est pas la peine de souligner cela.....:mouais:


----------



## macinside (10 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non moi je poste pas de photo ... j'ai pas d'autoportrait  :rose:  :rateau:




mais il y a ta main dans "prenez vous la main"  :love:


----------



## maiwen (10 Mai 2005)

et ya mon pied dans ... ah non oops


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

Merci les copains et ines


----------



## macinside (10 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Merci les copains et ines




ines ?


----------



## jahrom (10 Mai 2005)

les copains et cop(ines)....

Mackie faut tout t'expliquer....


----------



## macinside (10 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> les copains et cop(ines)....
> 
> Mackie faut tout t'expliquer....




j'ai 3 écrans devant moi, j'ai du mal a suivre :rateau:


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2005)

oui, tout lui expliquer...  et il croit aussi qu'avec 3 écrans devant lui, il va arriver à faire la différence entre un garçon et une fille et un ordinateur (genre "on peut pas faire un reset de la PRAM sur une fille ?  ")

Rémi jeune : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dédicacé à Roberto


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (13 Mai 2005)

Beaucoup de bavardage ici ,pour un forum auto-portrait c'est curieux ...
on pourrait lui donner un autre nom ...
enfin tant pis je poste quand même :
donc mon autoportrait est entièrement inclus dans mon avatar...
A bientôt.
P J-J


----------



## Kilian2 (13 Mai 2005)

Bon voilà pour moi, je dessine très mal mais en un seul traie sur illustrator :


----------



## maiwen (13 Mai 2005)

Sexy le profil


----------



## Kilian2 (13 Mai 2005)

Ah bon tu trouve ! Ah Ouais le côté métal...


----------



## macmarco (13 Mai 2005)

Kilian2 a dit:
			
		

> Bon voilà pour moi, je dessine très mal mais en un seul traie sur illustrator :




Sur Safari ça passe, pas sur Firefox.... 


> The image &#8220;http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=4135&#8221; cannot be displayed, because it contains errors.



Ton image doit être en CMJN et pour le web il faut du RVB.


----------



## macmarco (13 Mai 2005)

J'avais fait ça pour un sujet de Patochman dans le Bar...


----------



## Kilian2 (13 Mai 2005)

Pour les utilisateurs de Firefox voilà la version RVB de mon autoportrait en un seul traie:


----------



## Kilian2 (13 Mai 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> J'avais fait ça pour un sujet de Patochman dans le Bar...


Pas mal !!!


----------



## jahrom (13 Mai 2005)

A jouuuuuurrrr !!!!!!!


----------



## fpoil (18 Mai 2005)

:rose:


----------



## AntoineD (19 Mai 2005)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> :rose:



intéressant.


----------



## Caddie Rider (19 Mai 2005)

Moi meme....


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Mai 2005)

et le caddie dans tout ça....?....


----------



## maiwen (19 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et le caddie dans tout ça....?....


pas très observateur le stook ! il est entrain de crier "caddie" là ... ça se voit pourtant   

(  )


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pas très observateur le stook ! il est entrain de crier "caddie" là ... ça se voit pourtant
> 
> (  )



et si tu nous postais un petit autoportrait au lieu de blablater.....  

 :rateau:    



( ps:  )


----------



## maiwen (19 Mai 2005)

j'ai déjà dit que j'en avais pas ... le seul que j'aurai pu vous montrer a été tué dans l'oeuf quand ma mère a malencontreusement assasiné une de mes dernières pellicules


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2005)

change de mère, hein ... de pellicule ! :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (19 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> change de mère, hein ... de pellicule ! :rateau:


jte permet pas !!! ... mais c'est fait ... mais j'ai fait d'autres photos, j'attend qu'elles soient développées maintenant ... mais pas d'autoportraits


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> jte permet pas !!! ... mais c'est fait ... mais j'ai fait d'autres photos, j'attend qu'elles soient développées maintenant ... mais pas d'autoportraits




zut !


----------



## jahrom (19 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> jte permet pas !!! ... mais c'est fait ... mais j'ai fait d'autres photos, j'attend qu'elles soient développées maintenant ... mais pas d'autoportraits



Maiwen, je trouve que tu y mets de la mauvaise volonté....

N'as tu pas dans ton portefeuille une photo d'un photomaton ??
Il s'agit la d'un parfait autoportrait...


----------



## maiwen (19 Mai 2005)

j'en ai ... mais pas de scanner   

(tout pour vous embêter   )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> N'as tu pas dans ton portefeuille une photo d'un photomaton ??




Je pense depuis un bout de temps que ça mériterait un thread à part entière


----------



## Caddie Rider (19 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pas très observateur le stook ! il est entrain de crier "caddie" là ... ça se voit pourtant
> 
> (  )


 
Exactement ( à prononcer avec le charmant accent du canton de vaud  ).... 

Ok rien que pour vous je vais tacher d'en faire une avec un caddie... (il y a de ca pas si longtemps j'en avais un ds ma chambre... malheureusement ma mere l'a vire...  )


----------



## teo (19 Mai 2005)

C'est une idée -lpfdls- (c'est plus court ), j'en ai un paquet (accompagné il est vrai pour la plupart) prise au © magic photomaton de la gare routière de Genève pour ceux-celles qui voient l'endroit. Le we il y a la file d'attente, le soir, été comme hiver


----------



## teo (19 Mai 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Exactement ( à prononcer avec le charmant accent du canton de vaud  )....
> 
> Ok rien que pour vous je vais tacher d'en faire une avec un caddie... (il y a de ca pas si longtemps j'en avais un ds ma chambre... malheureusement ma mere l'a vire...  )



_rend donc ce chariot à la migrooo, garnement   _

c'est hors de prix ces choses-là, on aura des ennuis et ça couine dans les allées...


----------



## Caddie Rider (19 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _rend donc ce chariot à la migrooo, garnement   _
> 
> c'est hors de prix ces choses-là, on aura des ennuis et ça couine dans les allées...


 
naaaaaa c'etait un de chez denner....   trop la classe en plus... tout neuf !!! Bon en juin dernier j'en ai aussi piquer 4 à la coop... (pour ma fete des matus   Fetes des Bacs pour les francais)... c'etait trop puissant de voir mon directeur d'ecole dans un chariot entrain de faire la course avec nous dans la cour... Par contre à la question "Vous les avez quand meme pas voler ces chariots ??!? " j'ai repondu " naaaaa on nous les a prete gentillement... " hahahahaha

Pour la petite histoire essayer de faire rentrer 2x 2 chariots dans une alfa 147... le mercredi apres midi devant des petites mamies terrorisées... .hahahahahah


Sinon une chtite photo de moi et mademoiselle...


----------



## maiwen (19 Mai 2005)

elle est jolie ta mademoiselle  :rateau:



			
				Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> 2x2 chariots


vous dites pas 4 chez vous ?


----------



## TitaNantes (19 Mai 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Pour la petite histoire essayer de faire rentrer 2x 2 chariots dans une alfa 147... le mercredi apres midi devant des petites mamies terrorisées...



Comme le dit maiwen, 2 x2, ça doit faire 4....

En tous les cas, une 147, Quel bon goût... et quel plaisir à conduire, ce petit engin


----------



## Caddie Rider (19 Mai 2005)

Merci Maiwen  

Naaa je dis pas 4 car j'ai fait 2 trajets avec 2 caddies a chaque fois dans mon coffre    

Clair tita... terrible j'adore cette voiture... trop de la ballleuhhh !!!!  


VOILA maintenant y a un caddie


----------



## Macounette (19 Mai 2005)

ceux qui ont été à Avignon reconnaîtront "le petit bleu"


----------



## macinside (20 Mai 2005)

un D70 passait par la et ...


----------



## clampin (20 Mai 2005)

A ajouter à la galerie... 

Bon week-end


----------



## playaman (20 Mai 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, j'en fait souvent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'adore le détail fumeux   

Moa en 68


----------



## kernel (20 Mai 2005)

moi meme redessiner sur illustrator


----------



## El_ChiCo (20 Mai 2005)

je t'avais déjà boulé pour cette illustration. Mais elle est vraiment classe 
Je t'aurais bien boulé une deuxième fois, mais la machine à coup de boule ne veut pas...


----------



## kernel (20 Mai 2005)

Oui je l'avais poster parce que quelqu'un voulais realiser un image dans le meme style.
je viens de la retrouver alors jla poste dans les autoportraits


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

Très artistique dis donc !


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Mai 2005)

kernel a dit:
			
		

> Oui je l'avais poster parce que quelqu'un voulais realiser un image dans le meme style.
> je viens de la retrouver alors jla poste dans les autoportraits



super.... il est tres bô ton auto...dommage que ce soit une cort....


----------



## maiwen (20 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> je t'avais déjà boulé pour cette illustration. Mais elle est vraiment classe
> Je t'aurais bien boulé une deuxième fois, mais la machine à coup de boule ne veut pas...


je l'ai fait pour toi


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> je t'avais déjà boulé pour cette illustration. Mais elle est vraiment classe
> Je t'aurais bien boulé une deuxième fois, mais la machine à coup de boule ne veut pas...



   J'ai rencontré ce problème de nombreuses fois.
 Des modérateurs m'ont donné l'explication : après avoir boulé quelqu'un, il faut bouler vingt autres personnes avant de pouvoir rebouler la première personne.
   Pour les points de réputation, il faut "faire tourner"!


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Mai 2005)




----------



## kernel (20 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> super.... il est tres bô ton auto...dommage que ce soit une cort....



Qu'est ce que ta contre Cort? il font d'exellente imitation!


----------



## AntoineD (20 Mai 2005)

kernel a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que ta contre Cort? il font d'exellente imitation!



Manque plus qu'ils fassent d'excellentes guitares...


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Mai 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Manque plus qu'ils fassent d'excellentes guitares...



tu m'enleve les mots de la bouche.....
mais je n'ai rien contre les corts.....mais a la dessiner, autant dessiner une belle les Paul....


----------



## Le Gognol (20 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

>


 
Hé oui, à une époque tu avais des nuées de photographe pour te tirer le portrait, maintenant tu es obligé de faire ça tout seul...  

'+


----------



## jahrom (21 Mai 2005)

Attention mesdames et messieurs la galerie d'autoportraits de Mac Gé *[url="http://perso.wanadoo.fr/jahrom/autoportraits"]est à jour...[/url]

**ENCORE ENCORE !!!!*


----------



## Caddie Rider (21 Mai 2005)

"Caddie Rider et sa dulcinee"   


Exellent ... j'ai tjs de s ces tronches sur mes photos... hahahah ah ouais faut que j'en fassse une avec un caddie


----------



## maiwen (21 Mai 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Exellent ... j'ai tjs de s ces tronches sur mes photos


tu fais surtout très jeune je trouve  :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Mai 2005)

kernel a dit:
			
		

> moi meme redessiner sur illustrator



*T'arrive t'il de paniquer kernel ?*


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *T'arrive t'il de paniquer kernel ?*



en forme aujourd'hui...


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mai 2005)

FabFab j'attend toujours ta photo dédicacée


----------



## Caddie Rider (21 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu fais surtout très jeune je trouve  :rateau:



Comment ca ?!??   

Mais je suis un chtit jeune... de 21ans


----------



## maiwen (21 Mai 2005)

quand j'ai vu la première photo j'ai pensé que tu avais ... 15 ans à peu près  :rose: 
enfin bon , la-dessus je peux parler


----------



## jahrom (21 Mai 2005)

Pouahhh, venant de maiwen ça gaz dur !!!!


----------



## Caddie Rider (21 Mai 2005)

Ben disons que dans ma tete j'ai des fois tendance à avoir 15 ans... t'etais pas si loin... hahahahahaahh


----------



## maiwen (21 Mai 2005)

pourquoi "venant de maiwen" ?  je suis pas une méchante  :rose: je suis désolée caddie rider il faut surtout pas le prendre mal je disais pas ça méchamment du tout du tout


----------



## Caddie Rider (21 Mai 2005)

Tu penses que je l'ai mal pris ?!???!   

Hola t'inquiete pas y a pas de soucis... et comme je t'ai dit tu n'etais pas tout à fait dans le faux...


----------



## maiwen (21 Mai 2005)

moi je pensais pas que tu l'avais mal pris mais disons qu'on m'a laissé penser que tu pourrai peut-etre éventuellement mal le prendre


----------



## jahrom (21 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi "venant de maiwen" ?  je suis pas une méchante  :rose: je suis désolée caddie rider il faut surtout pas le prendre mal je disais pas ça méchamment du tout du tout



Je disais ça car c'est dur d'entendre "tu as 15 ans" venant de maiwen qui en a 12...


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi "venant de maiwen" ?  je suis pas une méchante  :rose: je suis désolée caddie rider il faut surtout pas le prendre mal je disais pas ça méchamment du tout du tout




elle est très gentille maiwen :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> quand j'ai vu la première photo j'ai pensé que tu avais ... 15 ans à peu près  :rose:
> enfin bon , la-dessus je peux parler


tu aimes donc les hommes mûrs, mon adresse est dans ma signature


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu aimes donc les hommes mûrs, mon adresse est dans ma signature




je lui envoie une photo de toi sans lunette et sans moustache ?


----------



## Caddie Rider (21 Mai 2005)

hahahahahh okay alors je serai pour vous tous, le petit de 15ans  

JEEEEE SUIS UN GRAND GAMIN en fin de compte    

MEUH LES VACHES !!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Mai 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> hahahahahh okay alors je serai pour vous tous, le petit de 15ans



Bé, c'est que la place est déjà prise


----------



## maiwen (21 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je disais ça car c'est dur d'entendre "tu as 15 ans" venant de maiwen qui en a 12...


mais c'est qu'il m'en veut lui !   et sm aussi il ... m'en veut  :rose:  :rateau: 
jarhom je ne vois pas ce qui te fait dire que j'ai 12 ans ... je trouve ça petit ...


----------



## hegemonikon (21 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> elle est très gentille maiwen :rateau:



j'ai vu que mackie n'était pas insensible aux (très) jeunes femmes


----------



## maiwen (21 Mai 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vu que mackie n'était pas insensible aux (très) jeunes femmes


bon ben ça va hein  :rose:


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vu que mackie n'était pas insensible aux (très) jeunes femmes




toi je lyonnais ta bouche naméo !


----------



## Grug (21 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je lui envoie une photo de toi sans lunette et sans moustache ?


 c'est une obssesion chez toi les photos sans lunettes


----------



## maiwen (21 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> toi je lyonnais ta bouche naméo !


© sur naméo


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> © sur naméo



je peu avoir une licence ?


----------



## maiwen (21 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je peu avoir une licence ?


ça va te coûter très très cher


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça va te coûter très très cher




je suis prêt a tout :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis prêt a tout :love:




tout tout c'est vite dit !!!!!!  

developpe plus en profondeur stp !!!!!


----------



## Grug (21 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tout tout c'est vite dit !!!!!!
> 
> developpe plus en profondeur stp !!!!!


   
oui, même développer en profondeur il est prêt


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mai 2005)

bon les deux zou sur ichat, c'est un sujet photo ici


----------



## Grug (21 Mai 2005)

à propos d'autoportraits, il y une trés belle serie  là realiosée lors de la bouffe parisienne de mai (password = AES )


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> à propos d'autoportraits, il y une trés belle serie  là realiosée lors de la bouffe parisienne de mai (password = AES )



 Je crois que c'était la première fois que je me servais d'un appareil photo numérique. :bebe:


----------



## lumai (21 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> à propos d'autoportraits, il y une trés belle serie  là realiosée lors de la bouffe parisienne de mai (password = AES )


 Tiens...
Il a bizarrement "omis" celui où je ne faisais pas la grimace...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Tiens...
> Il a bizarrement "omis" celui où je ne faisais pas la grimace...




fais pas gaffe, il l'as fait express: il est jaloux !!!  




 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## lumai (21 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> fais pas gaffe, il l'as fait express: il est jaloux !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ben j'aurais quand même préféré qu'il mette plutôt _l'autre_ en ligne !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'aurais quand même préféré qu'il mette plutôt _l'autre_ en ligne !




je ne sais pas de laquelle tu parles mais une chose est certaine: tu es tres en beauté a cette aes 
et la derniere foto avec notre cher poisson est tres belle  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (21 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas de laquelle tu parles mais une chose est certaine: tu es tres en beauté a cette aes
> et la derniere foto avec notre cher poisson est tres belle  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Ah ça oui tout à fait d'accord !!!


----------



## Macounette (21 Mai 2005)

Superbes les photos en effet... et surtout la dernière. :love:


----------



## macelene (21 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Superbes les photos en effet... et surtout la dernière. :love:










Oui c'est bien eux, je les reconnais...    :love: ​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et la derniere foto avec notre cher poisson est tres belle  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



*Regardez-moi comme ils sont glamour ces deux là*


----------



## mado (21 Mai 2005)

lumaï, je vois que tu as pris ta mission à coeur


----------



## El_ChiCo (21 Mai 2005)




----------



## jahrom (21 Mai 2005)

El chico, pourquoi viens tu couper cette conversation avec un autoportrait ???!!!

Hein ? quoi ?

C'est le post autoportrait !!! non ?!

Ah... heu .... merci El Chico, superbe portrait :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> FabFab j'attend toujours ta photo dédicacée



Quand j'aurais fini de déménager et que j'aurais ouvert mes cartons, je te l'envoie. Courant juillet normalement...


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vu que mackie n'était pas insensible aux (très) jeunes femmes




en fait, mackie, comme tout geek qu'il est, est sensible à tout ce qui porte jupon, jupe et culotte... mais bon, tant qu'il touche pas, ça dérange personne !    

(je sais, c'est vache mais quand il ya de la gène, ya pas de plaisir !  )

mackie : rassure-toi, tu as toutes tes chances avec ce drogué de SM !


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2005)

je suis plus attirer par des bas :love:


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2005)

ouais, je sais, mais comme c'est étrange, tu les rattrapes jamais... 

faut dire, c'est pas en te donnant un air dur et myope sur tes autoportraits que tu vas leur faire envie ! 

c'est bien aussi les lunettes, tu sais.


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2005)

en même temps, si tu veux de vrais portraits de toi avec un air dur, je peux te faire ça en toute amitié.


----------



## Le Gognol (23 Mai 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> en même temps, si tu veux de vrais portraits de toi avec un air dur, je peux te faire ça en toute amitié.


 
Avec une ordure ? Faudra que tu sois aussi sur la photo alors. :rateau:  :love: 

'+


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2005)

confonds pas raclure et or dur, ô toi mon ami ! 


(bisous :love: )


----------



## fredmac75 (23 Mai 2005)

Pas mal les photos de la cave de l'os à moëlle...
Et surtout la dernière (je sais je me répète)..."the couple of the year of the macgé".


----------



## maiwen (23 Mai 2005)

Z'ètes contents ?   voilà, on me voit toujours pas   je vous me*** d'abord


----------



## Malow (23 Mai 2005)

Bravo Maiwen!!!

Mais pourquoi tant de haine???!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Z'ètes contents ?   voilà, on me voit toujours pas   je vous me*** d'abord



tu vois quand tu veux......

(personne trouve de ressemblance avec malicia.?... )


----------



## jahrom (23 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu vois quand tu veux......
> 
> (personne trouve de ressemblance avec malicia.?... )



c'est malicia :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (23 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu vois quand tu veux......
> 
> (personne trouve de ressemblance avec malicia.?... )



C'est vrai qu'il y a quelque chose dans le regard ..


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> c'est malicia :mouais:



non, mais tu vois l'actrice qui joue malicia (Xmen) ou encore dans Almoust famous....y a quelque chose non...?

non....tant pis...


----------



## maiwen (23 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> c'est malicia :mouais:


non non c'est pas malicia ... c'est "juste" moi ...  :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (23 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, mais tu vois l'actrice qui joue malicia (Xmen) ou encore dans Almoust famous....y a quelque chose non...?
> 
> non....tant pis...



Mais si !


----------



## maiwen (23 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais si !


bon ben arrêtez ! zut alors  ... j'aime pas Malicia


----------



## Stargazer (23 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon ben arrêtez ! zut alors  ... j'aime pas Malicia



Pourtant elle est très bien avec sa mèche blanche !


----------



## maiwen (23 Mai 2005)

ouais, avec sa mèche blanche... mais moi j'ai pas de mèche blanche alors ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Mai 2005)

*Vous voulez que je vous dise ?*
Ca cause beaucoup ici, mais on voit pas des masses de nouvelles photos.   

_Ceux qui postent ici sans avoir laissé leur contribution visuelle sont des tricheurs..._


----------



## Stargazer (23 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais, avec sa mèche blanche... mais moi j'ai pas de mèche blanche alors ...



Mais c'est pas grave ! 

Bon j'arrête de poster ici sinon on va me traiter de tricheur ...


----------



## macmarco (23 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais, avec sa mèche blanche... mais moi j'ai pas de mèche blanche alors ...



Même sans mèche blanche, ça le fait !


----------



## maiwen (23 Mai 2005)

merci  :rose: 

j'aurai du poster l'autre photo où on me voyait en entier mais pas ma tête et de plus loin


----------



## jahrom (23 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vous voulez que je vous dise ?*
> Ca cause beaucoup ici, mais on voit pas des masses de nouvelles photos.
> 
> _Ceux qui postent ici sans avoir laissé leur contribution visuelle sont des tricheurs..._



tout a fait d'accord...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vous voulez que je vous dise ?*
> Ca cause beaucoup ici, mais on voit pas des masses de nouvelles photos.
> 
> _Ceux qui postent ici sans avoir laissé leur contribution visuelle sont des tricheurs..._



   bien dit....

bon @Maiwen, une meche blanche....pourquoi pas...je connais une excellente coloriste.....


----------



## maiwen (23 Mai 2005)

non ça va ... je préfère rester naturelle   (  )


----------



## macmarco (23 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non ça va ... je préfère rester naturelle   (  )





Même pas pour essayer ?


----------



## macmarco (23 Mai 2005)

Allez, pour pas m'faire eng... 

Hop !


----------



## maiwen (23 Mai 2005)

tu arrêtes de me citer ? maintenant ma photo est trois fois sur le forum ... une fois ça suffisait   

et non , même pas pour essayer


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Mai 2005)




----------



## maiwen (23 Mai 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Allez, pour pas m'faire eng...
> 
> Hop !


c'est quelle partie de toi ? :rose: ... je veux bien que ton mac soit une partie de toi mais ça compte pas   

leconcombre, tu devrais essayer avec une mèche blanche


----------



## macmarco (23 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est quelle partie de toi ? :rose: ... je veux bien que ton mac soit une partie de toi mais ça compte pas
> 
> ...





Cherche bien, y a ma tête au milieu !    

_Indice, je porte des lunettes !_


----------



## maiwen (23 Mai 2005)

Oui j'ai vu enfait, mais je trouve ça un peu limite quand même


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

>



waow....quel bel autoprotrait....excellent.......

@Macmarco....bien joué...il est super...


----------



## jahrom (23 Mai 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

>




Bon bah il manque plus que sonnyboy et on aura tous les piliers de comptoir du bar...


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Z'ètes contents ?   voilà, on me voit toujours pas   je vous me*** d'abord



coucou maiwen :love:


----------



## maiwen (23 Mai 2005)

coucou mackie   

n'empèche, j'aurai le staïle avec la mèche blanche en cours ... t'es coiffeur macmarco ?


----------



## jahrom (23 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> coucou maiwen :love:



Bah dis donc ton radar a gonzesse est deffectueux.... Ou est la rapidité du lucky luke de la drague ??


----------



## maiwen (23 Mai 2005)

laisse le arriver, il a eu une dure journée de travail, il peut pas me sauter dessus tout de suite comme ça


----------



## macmarco (23 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> coucou mackie
> 
> n'empèche, j'aurai le staïle avec la mèche blanche en cours ... t'es coiffeur macmarco ?





Pas vraiment, non ! 
Mais je me débrouille avec la tondeuse !  
Par contre, pour la mèche, vaut mieux demander aux pros !


----------



## maiwen (23 Mai 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Pas vraiment, non !
> Mais je me débrouille avec la tondeuse !
> Par contre, pour la mèche, vaut mieux demander aux pros !


j'aurai peur de me retrouver avec tous les cheveux blancs


----------



## Malow (23 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> laisse le arriver, il a eu une dure journée de travail, il peut pas me sauter dessus tout de suite comme ça



Demain alors?


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> laisse le arriver, il a eu une dure journée de travail, il peut pas me sauter dessus tout de suite comme ça




j'ai besoin de prendre des forces juste avant :love:


----------



## maiwen (23 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai besoin de prendre des forces juste avant :love:


ouais tu manges pour moi


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Demain alors?




je ne saute pas comme ça sur une jeune fille voyons


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais tu manges pour moi



encore un peu de melon


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2005)

VOUS n'êtes que des blablateurs... entre le puceau de mackie et les biens-pensants à la noix de la sagesse de Montcuq... vous méritez un autoportrait rock'n roll pour une fois...

je précise que je le dédicace à Supermoquette :love: et que je remercie madonna pour la contribution technique :love:






ça manque de courage dans ce fil, ça pue la lâcheté alors je vous offre mon cul tout propre...


----------



## hegemonikon (23 Mai 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> VOUS n'êtes que des blablateurs... entre le puceau de mackie et les biens-pensants à la noix de la sagesse de Montcuq... vous méritez un autoportrait rock'n roll pour une fois...
> 
> je précise que je le dédicace à Supermoquette :love: et que je remercie madonna pour la contribution technique :love:
> 
> ...



Génial !

PS: désolé je suis limité en coups de boules en ce moment


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Mai 2005)

en voilà un autoportrait...


----------



## mado (23 Mai 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> je précise que je le dédicace à Supermoquette :love: et que je remercie madonna pour la contribution technique :love:



De rien  Ce fut un plaisir :love:


----------



## jahrom (23 Mai 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> VOUS n'êtes que des blablateurs... entre le puceau de mackie et les biens-pensants à la noix de la sagesse de Montcuq... vous méritez un autoportrait rock'n roll pour une fois...
> 
> je précise que je le dédicace à Supermoquette :love: et que je remercie madonna pour la contribution technique :love:
> 
> ça manque de courage dans ce fil, ça pue la lâcheté alors je vous offre mon cul tout propre...



Tiens c'est curieux, d'habitude la raie c'est sur le coté ou sur le milieu mais rarement derrière...

PS : Mortel enfin un autoportrait à la hauteur.... respect


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2005)

ps : pour le texte, il fallait que ça soit à la hauteur de la photo... 

bisous madonna ! :love:


----------



## maiwen (23 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> PS : Mortel enfin un autoportrait à la hauteur.... respect


ben si t'es pas content faut pas demande d'autoportraits, faut demander des photos de nos c** c'est sur que ça a plus de caractère ...


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2005)

tu connais réellement le sens d'autoportrait ? 

ps : tu devrais installer ichat pour chatter avec mackie...


----------



## maiwen (23 Mai 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> ps : tu devrais installer ichat pour chatter avec mackie...



je t'ai pas attendu ... (pas besoin d'ichat par contre) 
mackie tu m'explique le sens d'autoportrait, parait-il que j'ai mal compris ... c'est drôle depuis le temps qu'on se parle tu m'a jamais expliqué


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je t'ai pas attendu ... (pas besoin d'ichat par contre)
> mackie tu m'explique le sens d'autoportrait, parait-il que j'ai mal compris ... c'est drôle depuis le temps qu'on se parle tu m'a jamais expliqué



je t'expliquerai :rateau:


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2005)

susceptible la petite ?  autant que le petit roquet qui vomit partout aux aes et que normalement j'estime fortement ?

bon, mackie, c'est con mais bannir un pseudo créé par benjamin pour des raisons personnelles, il me semble que ce soit contraire à la modération instaurée sur ce forum, non ?

pas très modéré quand certaines choses te touchent ? pour ichat, je ne rigole pas, je le pense maiwen. Loin de moi l'idée de vous donner des leçons mais ici les private, c'est lassant pour les autres... (en règle générale d'ailleurs)

mackie : dont acte. par contre, j'ai fait une réclamation directement chez benjamin...


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mai 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> VOUS n'êtes que des blablateurs... entre le puceau de mackie et les biens-pensants à la noix de la sagesse de Montcuq... vous méritez un autoportrait rock'n roll pour une fois...
> 
> je précise que je le dédicace à Supermoquette :love: et que je remercie madonna pour la contribution technique :love:
> 
> ...




Tiens c'est marrant ca, j'ai toujours pensé qu'alèm était un petit trou du cul. En fait je faisait fausse route: c'est un gros trou du cul.


----------



## jahrom (23 Mai 2005)

Pour maiwen  : *autoportrait*


----------



## Caddie Rider (23 Mai 2005)

hahahahaa ... t'as 2005 ans maiwen ???  

Alllezzzzzz c'est pour deconner !!!


----------



## jahrom (23 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben si t'es pas content faut pas demande d'autoportraits, faut demander des photos de nos c** c'est sur que ça a plus de caractère ...



Le prend pas mal, mais il faut reconnaitre que son autoportrait est de loin plus original et demande plus de travail que les notres... (excepter Lorna) 

Tiens je m'en vais prendre mes couilles en photo moi...:love:


----------



## maiwen (23 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Pour maiwen  : *autoportrait*


merci mais j'ai déja de la lecture   et de l'écriture aussi  

ps : hihi Caddie Rider ça t'a marqué cette histoire d'âge    :rateau:


----------



## Malow (23 Mai 2005)

Moi ce que j'aime, c'est ce qu'on peut observer dans le miroir....en plein centre!!!    
C'etait bien calculé...bravo AES-Canal historique :love:


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> merci mais j'ai déja de la lecture   et de l'écriture aussi




moi j'ai vaisselle et nettoyage d'objectif... 

ah et puis "editing"


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2005)

à ton service jpmiss... euh... mon poussin (au vu de ta voiture)


----------



## maiwen (23 Mai 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai vaisselle et nettoyage d'objectif...


pour le coup je préfèrerai    :rateau:


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce que j'aime, c'est ce qu'on peut observer dans le miroir....en plein centre!!!
> C'etait bien calculé...bravo AES-Canal historique :love:



comme je l'ai dit, c'est dédicacé à madonna et supermoquette... supermoquette pour le truc blanc dans le miroir et madonna parce que je me demandais à quoi servait ce miroir en hauteur que j'ai aperçu sous la douche... j'ai trouvé !  (enfin, je suis pas sûr en fait !  )


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pour le coup je préfèrerai    :rateau:



on échange ? ça tombe bien, j'ai aussi des lettres de motivation à écrire pour quitter le navire de Pinault...


----------



## Caddie Rider (23 Mai 2005)

Ouais maiwen   

Trop puissant  :rateau: 

Bon pour les photos de fesses je vais pas commencer a m'y metttre car sinon je vous remplis 10pages a moi seul avec rien que mon posterieur... (je sais j'ai un peu trop tendance à montrer mes fesses en public  )


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mai 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> euh... mon poussin



C'est malin, je bande maintenant!


----------



## maiwen (23 Mai 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> on échange ? ça tombe bien, j'ai aussi des lettres de motivation à écrire pour quitter le navire de Pinault...


si tu acceptes de regarder 3 films (à moins que tu ne les ai déja vus) et de me faire une recherche dessus (je t'expliquerai   ) pour jeudi, ça me va


----------



## jahrom (23 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est malin, je bande maintenant!



C'est le moment de faire un autoportrait !!!


----------



## Caddie Rider (23 Mai 2005)

Allez comme vous postez plus de photos moi je continue   

Mademoiselle et moi  

Appreciez le tirage de langue  :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (23 Mai 2005)

Ben tu vois Caddie Rider, là tout de suite tu fais plus vieux


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est le moment de faire un autoportrait !!!



j'ai pas de fish eye


----------



## Caddie Rider (23 Mai 2005)

Ouais ?!?? hahahah exellent 

Je me sens vieux maintenant


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2005)

allez une photo d'une photo de moi repeinte par mes dé-soins... blablabla mise en abyme blablabla...


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2005)

j'aime bien ça en fait  

j'aime beaucoup en fait


----------



## Caddie Rider (23 Mai 2005)

allez comme je suis trop motive pour vous balancer des photos de moi et de mon corps... je vous mets celle la... par contre j'en ai une de mes fesses trop terrible ms je la mets po


----------



## maiwen (23 Mai 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien ça en fait
> 
> j'aime beaucoup en fait


J'aime bien "l'enfant à la violette", mais tu l'avais déja posté


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2005)

ce qui est marrant, c'est ce que je suis très pudique... mais le miroir de madonna m'a donné des idées... :love:


----------



## mado (23 Mai 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ce qui est marrant, c'est ce que je suis très pudique... mais le miroir de madonna m'a donné des idées... :love:



Ah mais t'étais là aussi ?   Si j'avais su... :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mai 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> VOUS n'êtes que des blablateurs... entre le puceau de mackie et les biens-pensants à la noix de la sagesse de Montcuq... vous méritez un autoportrait rock'n roll pour une fois...
> 
> je précise que je le dédicace à Supermoquette :love: et que je remercie madonna pour la contribution technique :love:
> 
> ...


enfin ça respire :love:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mai 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a choisi de ne pas recevoir de messages privés ou n'est pas autorisé à en recevoir. Par conséquent vous ne pouvez pas lui envoyer de message.


----------



## mado (23 Mai 2005)

Je lui prête mon miroir, mon chat, je peux lui prêter ma messagerie aussi.. Envoie !


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mai 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Ouais maiwen
> 
> Trop puissant  :rateau:
> 
> Bon pour les photos de fesses je vais pas commencer a m'y metttre car sinon je vous remplis 10pages a moi seul avec rien que mon posterieur...



T'as un si gros cul?   :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> je précise que je le dédicace à Supermoquette :love: et que je remercie madonna pour la contribution technique :love:




  

C'est marrant  moi j'avais pas trouvé cette utilité là :hein: 



			
				jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Le prend pas mal, mais il faut reconnaitre que son autoportrait est de loin plus original et demande plus de travail que les notres... (excepter Lorna)



C'est gentil :rose: mais euh en fait ... c'est juste une question d'angle et de reflet, hein Rémi  ?


ps : pas trop mal aux cuisses ?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mai 2005)

quel amateur de champignons rémi


----------



## mado (24 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tiens c'est marrant ca, j'ai toujours pensé qu'alèm était un petit trou du cul. En fait je faisait fausse route: c'est un gros trou du cul.


 
Manquerait pas un smiley ? :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> quel amateur de champignons rémi



Oui, mais uniquement en suppo....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Mai 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> ...
> ça manque de courage dans ce fil, ça pue la lâcheté alors je vous offre mon cul tout propre...



C'est donc ça le fameux "Canal Historique" ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mai 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> C'est donc ça le fameux "Canal Historique" ?



Eh oui. Tous les vieux Macgéens sont passés par là...


----------



## jahrom (24 Mai 2005)

Je suis au fond avec un tee shirt blanc...


----------



## Caddie Rider (24 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> T'as un si gros cul?  :mouais:


 

On m'appel gros cul   hahahahahahaha... 

C'est limite si je l'ai pas montre partout à Genève ainsi que dans le monde... (pas tout entier ms bon...  )


----------



## alèm (24 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant  moi j'avais pas trouvé cette utilité là :hein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




faudra que tu me donnes ton interprétation de ce miroir si surélevé !  je penses que chacun "voit midi à sa porte" avec ce miroir !  

mal aux cuisses ? de quoi donc ? 

tu veux dire d'avoir fait 1H de TGV en plus en Gare de Montpellier ?  mais  alors vraiment en Gare, du coup, j'ai un peu plus profité du "sud".    :love:


----------



## Grug (24 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Eh oui. Tous les vieux Macgéens sont passés par là...


 à chier ta vanne !


----------



## alèm (24 Mai 2005)

ps: j'ai jamais autant reçu de coups de boules depuis que j'ai montré mon séant...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> mal aux cuisses ? de quoi donc ?



Il me semblait que ta position lors de la prise de vue, n'était pas des plus confortable, et qu'elle nécessitait une forte collaboration de la part de tes cuisses  mais je peux me tromper :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mai 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> ps: j'ai jamais autant reçu de coups de boules depuis que j'ai montré mon séant...


comptes pas sur moi


----------



## jahrom (24 Mai 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> ps: j'ai jamais autant reçu de coups de boules depuis que j'ai montré mon séant...



La même en écartant les fesses et tu pètes* le score !!!! 

*non il n'y a pas de point après ce mot.


----------



## frj (24 Mai 2005)

AESC-anal Historique a dit:
			
		

> ps: j'ai jamais autant reçu de coups de boules depuis que j'ai montré mon séant...


sers les fesses, je commence à tirer le tiret !!!   

promis, j'arrive (faut bien que je teste mon Xmachin au rabais...)


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mai 2005)

Maiwen va être déçue mais c'est aussi cela un autoportrait, enfin presque  À ajouter à la collection existante


----------



## richard-deux (24 Mai 2005)

Venant visiter ce sujet régulièrement, je vous mets ma photo.
PS: @ Caddie Rider, tu fais pas 15 ans.


----------



## iota (24 Mai 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> PS: @ Caddie Rider, tu fais pas 15 ans.


Sûrement parcequ'il en a 22 

@+
iota


----------



## richard-deux (24 Mai 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Sûrement parcequ'il en a 22
> 
> @+
> iota



 :rose:  :rose: 
La honte.

J'ai dû louper une page.


----------



## iota (24 Mai 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  :rose:
> La honte.
> J'ai dû louper une page.


Voir son profil... mais peut-être qu'il a menti dans ces pages 

@+
iota


----------



## richard-deux (24 Mai 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Voir son profil... mais peut-être qu'il a menti dans ces pages
> 
> @+
> iota



Il a menti. 
OUH le menteur, il n'a pas 22 ans, il est né en juillet 1983.

Il n'a que 21 ans et demi.


----------



## Policier Moustachu (24 Mai 2005)

bon, je vais essayer de venir jouer avec vous !


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Z'ètes contents ?   voilà, on me voit toujours pas   je vous me*** d'abord


----------



## maiwen (24 Mai 2005)

quoi ?  :rose: t'en veux un autre ?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mai 2005)

volontier :love:


----------



## tedy (24 Mai 2005)

Quand verra-t-on le doux visage de maiwen en entier???


----------



## maiwen (24 Mai 2005)

Hum, ben là je suis pas super motivée   (niarkniark)


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> quoi ?  :rose: t'en veux un autre ?


maiwen tu es très jolie, mais, malheureusement, sache que les femmes deviennent de plus en plus belles, à vingt ça arrache, à trente ça te décapsule le cervelet, à 40 oublie... je peux pas continuer, oxygène please


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ... je peux pas continuer, oxygène please



Oui, vite, du bouche à bouche...  :rateau:


----------



## mado (24 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> maiwen tu es très jolie, mais, malheureusement, sache que les femmes deviennent de plus en plus belles, à vingt ça arrache, à trente ça te décapsule le cervelet, à 40 oublie... je peux pas continuer, oxygène please




:love: :love: :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je peux pas continuer, oxygène please



Ca fait combien de temps que tu n'as pas touché une femme SM ? 



 :rateau:


----------



## alèm (24 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> maiwen tu es très jolie, mais, malheureusement, sache que les femmes deviennent de plus en plus belles, à vingt ça arrache, à trente ça te décapsule le cervelet, à 40 oublie... je peux pas continuer, oxygène please




toi, tu connais l'effet madonna !!    :love: :love: :love:


----------



## maiwen (24 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> maiwen tu es très jolie, mais, malheureusement, sache que les femmes deviennent de plus en plus belles, à vingt ça arrache, à trente ça te décapsule le cervelet, à 40 oublie... je peux pas continuer, oxygène please


j'ai de la marge   
mais pourquoi malheureusement ?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mai 2005)

Malheureusement  ??? pour nous ! difficile a vivre au quotidien


----------



## alèm (24 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Maiwen va être déçue mais c'est aussi cela un autoportrait, enfin presque  À ajouter à la collection existante



il parait que c'est avec toi qu'il faudrait que je parle de Rémi Du Rhin...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> c'est aussi cela un autoportrait, enfin presque






oui ..........enfin ..........plus petit et encore plus obscur tu as pas ?


----------



## AntoineD (24 Mai 2005)

allez, j'en ai refait quelques-uns pendant le festival, en voici un fait au Loft Arte... les cocktails étaient très bons  :






c'est pris avec un coolpix 5200. Pour ceux qui aiment savoir...


----------



## Caddie Rider (25 Mai 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Il a menti.
> OUH le menteur, il n'a pas 22 ans, il est né en juillet 1983.
> 
> Il n'a que 21 ans et demi.


 
Meuh que non j'ai pas menti  ... j'ai 21ans et demi mais c'est possible que dans certaines situations je frole les 15 ans  

J'ai dit que j'avais 22 ?!?? hola ca va mal alors... et comme j'ai pas le courage de remonter 3-4 pages en arriere...


----------



## jahrom (25 Mai 2005)

*GALERIE MISE A JOUR !!!!*


138 autoportraits....vindiou de bindiou de bonsoir ça commence à faire... :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> 138 autoportraits....vindiou de bindiou de bonsoir ça commence à faire... :love:



*Peuchères de nomdidiou t'as raison*    
Mais, euh, Jah', tu crois pas que t'y gagnerais à les classifier par genre ? (solo, en couple, retravaillées, scan, etc...


----------



## jahrom (25 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Peuchères de nomdidiou t'as raison*
> Mais, euh, Jah', tu crois pas que t'y gagnerais à les classifier par genre ? (solo, en couple, retravaillées, scan, etc...



Bein écoute mon gars, t'as tout à fait ben raison, mais eul' soucis qui se pose à moé, c'est que la galerie, c'est le logiciel qui se la fait tout seul comme un grand...
Alors si je la complique un jour, faudra ti que j'y passe du temps...et du temps j'en ai point a consacrer a c'te galerie... 

Pitètre un jour tum'diras.... ben le bonjour chez toi....:love:


----------



## Zheng He (26 Mai 2005)

Ce matin devant mon ibook, photo prise avec mon isink


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui ..........enfin ..........plus petit et encore plus obscur tu as pas ?



Non, pas pour le moment 




			
				roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin devant mon ibook, photo prise avec mon isink




 :love:   Tu es du clan MacWinnie ?


----------



## Sim le pirate (26 Mai 2005)

Désolé j'ai pas réussi à faire le lien avec ImageShack!! 
Ce sera pour plus tard


----------



## Zheng He (26 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :love:   Tu es du clan MacWinnie ?



Mince démasqué.


----------



## richard-deux (26 Mai 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Meuh que non j'ai pas menti  ... j'ai 21ans et demi mais c'est possible que dans certaines situations je frole les 15 ans
> 
> J'ai dit que j'avais 22 ?!?? hola ca va mal alors... et comme j'ai pas le courage de remonter 3-4 pages en arriere...



Je ne focalise en rien sur ton âge.  

Comme mes 22 ans sont loin.


----------



## Caddie Rider (26 Mai 2005)

Hahhahahahaah 

Ouais je suis encore jeune et con, comme on dit...


----------



## Sim le pirate (29 Mai 2005)

désolé, j'arrive toujours pas à mettre mon image en ligne!!


----------



## supermoquette (29 Mai 2005)

Ça épile sec par ici


----------



## Malow (29 Mai 2005)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> désolé, j'arrive toujours pas à mettre mon image en ligne!!



Si tu es sur firefox, c'est normal que tu ne la vois pas. peut etre que ta photo est enregistrer en CMJN, et non pas en RVB....enfin, je crois.


----------



## Sim le pirate (29 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Si tu es sur firefox, c'est normal que tu ne la vois pas. peut etre que ta photo est enregistrer en CMJN, et non pas en RVB....enfin, je crois.



On dirait plutôt que j'ai un problème avec mon Jpeg
mais merci pour ton aide 

Bon je réessaye


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> On dirait plutôt que j'ai un problème avec mon Jpeg
> mais merci pour ton aide


on la voyait déjà ton image tu sais ?


----------



## Sim le pirate (29 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on la voyait déjà ton image tu sais ?



oui oui je viens de m'en rendre compte, saloperie de
firefox!!!

Sinon pour les couleurs c fait exprès!!


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

C'est cool on te voit bien   ...moi au moins je me dévoile plus 




 (Pim  mes yeux, mes cheveux, ma main   )

(désolée, je m'ennuyais  :rose: )


----------



## jahrom (29 Mai 2005)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> On dirait plutôt que j'ai un problème avec mon Jpeg
> mais merci pour ton aide
> 
> Bon je réessaye



C'est bon cette fois on la voit, même sur firefox....


----------



## Sim le pirate (29 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon cette fois on la voit, même sur firefox....



Est ce que quelqu'un peut me confirmer qu'on la voit bien
sur IE ?? 

Et pour les gens sur ligne classique, c pas trop long à
télécharger?? pasqueu je peux vous en faire une petite
tout de suite si vous voulez??







Bon ok je sors...


----------



## jahrom (29 Mai 2005)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> Bon ok je sors...



Déjà va récupérer tes sourcils sur le scotch avant de sortir...


----------



## AntoineD (29 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> C'est cool on te voit bien   ...moi au moins je me dévoile plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'as pas l'air commode


----------



## El_ChiCo (29 Mai 2005)

c'est parce qu'elle est brulée...
Mais ça, je lui ai déjà dit


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

j'ai posté la photo ou j'ai l'air pas commode mais il y'en a une autre ou j'ai pas le même regard  

edit : brulée ? brulée de quoi ? tu m'a déjà dit ça ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (29 Mai 2005)

et puis je viens de penser... T'aurais pu t'arranger pour que tes doigts cachent aussi tes yeux, ca aurait pu être rigolo...

[Edit]Oui, tu sais, trop de flash...[/edit]


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> et puis je viens de penser... T'aurais pu t'arranger pour que tes doigts cachent aussi tes yeux, ca aurait pu être rigolo...


si tu veux, sur l'autre photo on voit qu'un oeil  (t'es vache hein ! )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

>



*Euh, hum, alors....*
Dites moi jeune fille, vous faites quoi pour les 20 prochaines années ?


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2005)

rohhhhhh les dragueurs


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> rohhhhhh les dragueurs



*meuh naaaaaaaaaaaaaan*
J'ai simplement toujours aimé enseigner les fondements de mon infinie bonté afin que tout un chacun puisse jouir du partage de mon infinie sagesse.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> C'est cool on te voit bien   ...moi au moins je me dévoile plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cinq !


----------



## Foguenne (30 Mai 2005)




----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *meuh naaaaaaaaaaaaaan*
> J'ai simplement toujours aimé enseigner les fondements de mon infinie bonté afin que tout un chacun puisse jouir du partage de mon infinie sagesse.



c'est s'la oui


----------



## supermoquette (30 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>


T'as lu le post de qui pour faire cette tête ?


----------



## Foguenne (30 Mai 2005)

Manon qui dit non.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Désolé pour le hors sujet, mais je ne vois pas où poster cette question...   Comment dois-je procéder pour changer ma signature en : "¼il pour ¼il", à la place de l'adresse internet affichée, tout en gardant bien sûr le lien actif...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Mai 2005)

Ozone a dit:
			
		

> Désolé pour le hors sujet, mais je ne vois pas où poster cette question...   Comment dois-je procéder pour changer ma signature en : "¼il pour ¼il", à la place de l'adresse internet affichée, tout en gardant bien sûr le lien actif...


Au lieu d'y mettre [ URL]http://www.skdhjfgkds.fi[ /URL] mets [ URL=http://www.skdhjfgkds.fi]exemple[ /URL]  (sans les espace après les crochets)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Merci malwen et supermoquette ! Plus rapides que l'éclair ! Et en plus (mon vieux fond pessimiste, genre St Thomas...), ça marche !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Bon, tant pis, je crois que ça marche pas, d'après la prévisualisation du message... Pourtant j'ai bien copié-collé l'adresse internet de mon image entre les deux balises via l'icône de la montagne dans "envoyer message"... Pas d'image mais un point d'interrogation. Le scepticisme me rattrape...


----------



## lumai (30 Mai 2005)

Ton lien marche très bien !


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> C'est cool on te voit bien   ...moi au moins je me dévoile plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si tu veux pas nous montrer ton visage, montre le reste...


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux pas nous montrer ton visage, montre le reste...


  y'a pas de reste , je suis coupée au niveau des épaules


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Ça marche !


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> y'a pas de reste , je suis coupée au niveau des épaules



bien répondu :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Bonjour le narcissisme, deux fois mon autoportrait ! Le temps de procéder comme indiqué par maiwen, et me voilà dédoublé ! Sinon, merci pour ton aide, maiwen, mais j'ai dû utilisé ton lien car j'ai été incapable (honte à moi...) de trouver dans le menu de Safari le choix : "ouvrir la page dans une nouvelle fenêtre" pour avoir l'adresse correcte... Si ce n'est pas trop demandé, où se trouve ce foutu menu dans Safari ?


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bien répondu :love:


je sais    

Ozone, les cd et livres et choses  sur les épaules te vont très bien    :rateau:
(clic droit ou ctrl +clic sur l'image pour le menu)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>



tu sais quoi paul ?

le jour que t' en as marre des hopitaux tu peux toujours tenter ta chance
dans le monde "7eme art audiovisuel ".....je suis sure que tu te feras une place au soleil


----------



## richard-deux (30 Mai 2005)

Ozone a dit:
			
		

> Bon, tant pis, je crois que ça marche pas, d'après la prévisualisation du message... Pourtant j'ai bien copié-collé l'adresse internet de mon image entre les deux balises via l'icône de la montagne dans "envoyer message"... Pas d'image mais un point d'interrogation. Le scepticisme me rattrape...



Est-ce cette image????


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je sais
> 
> Ozone, les cd et livres et choses  sur les épaules te vont très bien    :rateau:
> (clic droit ou ctrl +clic sur l'image pour le menu)




Purée, je suis vraiment trop nul ! Merci encore pour ton aide précieuse, que ferais-je sans toi, maiwen...?

Sinon, pour les CD et les bouquins, ils sont en effet beaucoup plus sexy que ma tronche...


----------



## Malow (30 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux pas nous montrer ton visage, montre le reste...



Et sans les mains biensur!!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce cette image????
> 
> Oui, c'était bien cette image, richarddeux, je viens d'avoir la révélation du clic-droit dans Safari grâce à maiwen aujourd'hui ! Une révélation, je vous dis, une REVELATION !


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Et sans les mains biensur!!!


hum, sans les mains c'est pas marrant  :rose:


----------



## richard-deux (30 Mai 2005)

Pour ma part, je n'ai pas encore eu la révélation du clic-droit dans Safari car j'ignore ce que c'est? :rose: 

Pour la photo, j'ai utilisé seulement "Activité" dans Safari.  

Voilà une photo qui date d'hier soir.


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

quand tu "clique-droit" ou ctrl-clic sur un image dans safari tu as un menu contextuel avec plusieurs choses, selon l'image, si c'est un fond d'écran tu vas avoir par exemple "enregistrer l'image sur le bureau" (si tu es sous tiger) et de toute façon tu as "ouvrir l'image dans une  nouvelle fenêtre", "ouvrir l'image dans un nouvel onglet" et d'autres trucs .... mais c'est pas l'endroit  :rose:


----------



## clampin (30 Mai 2005)

Me voici avec une beau chapeau


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> y'a pas de reste , je suis coupée au niveau des épaules



C'est con, le haut semblait pas mal... Et ça te gène pas trop pour bosser?


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est con, le haut semblait pas mal... Et ça te gène pas trop pour bosser?


non ça va, mon père m'a installé une pile de dico sur ma chaise comme ça je suis à la bonne hauteur, et puis du moment que tu as des bras, ça suffit, que demander de plus ?  :rateau:


----------



## richard-deux (30 Mai 2005)

Ozone a dit:
			
		

> richarddeux a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et bien pour moi aussi, la Révélation.   

PS: Concernant ma photo, c'est ma nièce qui la prise à 22 heures.


----------



## iota (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> y'a pas de reste , je suis coupée au niveau des épaules


Menteuse... il me semble que tu nous a déjà montré tes pieds... 

@+
iota


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non ça va, mon père m'a installé une pile de dico sur ma chaise comme ça je suis à la bonne hauteur, et puis du moment que tu as des bras, ça suffit, que demander de plus ?  :rateau:




J'ai bien une idée... :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Menteuse... il me semble que tu nous a déjà montré tes pieds...
> 
> @+
> iota


tu crois ?   



			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien une idée...


j'écoute


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)




----------



## iota (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu crois ?


C'est une grande deception... j'ai toujours rêvé de rencontrer la femme tronc...


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> C'est une grande deception... j'ai toujours rêvé de rencontrer la femme tronc...


à défaut tu as du rencontrer des femmes cruches, des femmes tartes, des femmes potiches et j'en passe


----------



## iota (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> à défaut tu as du rencontrer des femmes cruches, des femmes tartes, des femmes potiches et j'en passe


Tu crois ?
Rhhhaaa... si j'avais su j'en aurais profité...  

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Une femme est en soi un problème...     

Une "femme cruche" est un problème "cruchial"     

Sans rancune ?


----------



## Marco68 (30 Mai 2005)

Oui, je sais, ce n'est cadré que sur mes cuisses, mais c'est ma fierté... 
Le reste plus tard...


----------



## daffyb (30 Mai 2005)

Marco68 a dit:
			
		

> (...)c'est ma fierté...
> Le reste plus tard...


La culotte de cheval


----------



## Marco68 (30 Mai 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> La culotte de cheval


 
Ouais...mais j'ai maigri depuis...Et je me suis remis au sport...


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'écoute


 :rateau:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## jahrom (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non ça va, mon père m'a installé une pile de dico sur ma chaise comme ça je suis à la bonne hauteur, et puis du moment que tu as des bras, ça suffit, que demander de plus ? :rateau:



Comment fais tu caca ??? :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Comment fais tu caca ??? :mouais:


ben justement ça me permet d'éviter tous ces petits désagréments ... mais t'as pas honte de dévier du sujet comme ça ?


----------



## jahrom (30 Mai 2005)

Dans la serie Maiwen :

Maiwen fait du skateboard...


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Dans la serie Maiwen :
> 
> Maiwen fait du skateboard...


t'es ignoble  :hein:


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'écoute




oui ?


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui ?


je t'écoute pas toi, j'écoute Fab'Fab, mais il veut rien dire, pourtant, "nou afon les moyen de fou faire parler !!" alors 'tention


----------



## iota (30 Mai 2005)

Serait-ce Maiwen ???

_Trop tard..._


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Comment fais tu caca ??? :mouais:


Grande classe...


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je t'écoute pas toi, j'écoute Fab'Fab, mais il veut rien dire, pourtant, "nou afon les moyen de fou faire parler !!" alors 'tention

















Je préfère laisser aller ton imagination et nous montrer ce que tu veux...


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Serait-ce Maiwen ???


eh non , apu


----------



## iota (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hum, je me souviens pas avoir posté cette photo sur le forum :/


Effectivement...


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

voilà, merci


----------



## jahrom (30 Mai 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Serait-ce Maiwen ???



NON ! Il n'y a pas le skateboard... :mouais:


----------



## Malow (31 Mai 2005)

Je sais....fumer, provoque des maladies graves....

mentales???


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Mai 2005)

...
ouais ouais, chui assez fier de moi...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Je sais....fumer, provoque des maladies graves....



*à voir la photo*
Je me demande si tu ne fumes que du tabac...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

la boite à coucou a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à -lepurfilsdelasagesse-.




Argggggg


----------



## jahrom (31 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *à voir la photo*
> Je me demande si tu ne fumes que du tabac...



D'ailleurs à voir la photo, on se demande si elle ne fait que fumer...(enfin je me comprend)...:love:


----------



## AntoineD (31 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs à voir la photo, on se demande si elle ne fait que fumer...(enfin je me comprend)...:love:




...


(sic)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

Désolé pour les deux photos dans les pages précédentes qui n'ont plus grand chose à voir avec des autoportraits. J'ai enlevé quelques images de ma galerie perso et il s'est produit comme un décalage...  

Si le modérateur peu virer les deux photos en question, ça ne sera pas une grosse perte. D'avance, merci.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juin 2005)

*si si regardez bien*
Mon nez est propre


----------



## benjamin (5 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> C'est cool on te voit bien   ...moi au moins je me dévoile plus
> (Pim  mes yeux, mes cheveux, ma main   )
> 
> (désolée, je m'ennuyais  :rose: )



On t'enlève quand ton appareil dentaire ?
Quoi, c'est pas ça ? :casse:


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> On t'enlève quand ton appareil dentaire ?
> Quoi, c'est pas ça ? :casse:


non c'est pas ça


----------



## ZePoupi (5 Juin 2005)

Bon, allez, à moi...


----------



## clampin (5 Juin 2005)

belle image


----------



## jahrom (8 Juin 2005)

*A jour...*


Il manque encore certaines contributions....


----------



## ficelle (8 Juin 2005)

juste un petit coucou...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Il manque encore certaines contributions....




*Il est vrai*
Je n'en ai que quatre...


----------



## jahrom (8 Juin 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à ficelle.


----------



## Caddie Rider (9 Juin 2005)

T'as enleve les commentaires ???!?  
Sinan je te promets une chite contribution pour ce week end... Une avec mon fidele ami le caddie et une autre avec une vache (peut etre que celle la viendra un peu plus tard faut que je trouve la vache  )


----------



## AntoineD (9 Juin 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> T'as enleve les commentaires ???!?
> Sinan je te promets une chite contribution pour ce week end... Une avec mon fidele ami le caddie et une autre avec une vache (peut etre que celle la viendra un peu plus tard faut que je trouve la vache  )



C'est comme ça que tu parles de ta copine ?... 








(sic)


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Juin 2005)

oh y'a moi sur la photo de ficelle...


----------



## ficelle (9 Juin 2005)

un lien qui va plaire à monsieur canal hystérique ! 

rock'n roll !


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> un lien qui va plaire à monsieur canal hystérique !
> 
> rock'n roll !


 
Ta gueule! 

:love:


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> oh y'a moi sur la photo de ficelle...


oui oui oui  C'était un autoportrait-portrait          .


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juin 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ta gueule!
> 
> :love:



Robertav y a 20 ans? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Robertav y a 20 ans? :mouais:




roby a 18 ans elle etait plus...... :rose: 
et moins..... :rose: 

bref, pas vraiment comme cela !!!!!     





 :love:


----------



## Caddie Rider (13 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme ça que tu parles de ta copine ?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

hahahah en plus elle comprends pas le francais alors je peux dire tout un tas de betises  



J'adore les vaches, meuh!, d'ailleurs celle que j'ai dans mon porte-monnaie est la seule qui me laissera jamais tomber hahahahah


----------



## Caddie Rider (17 Juin 2005)

Ouais ben pour la photo avec la vache on va attendre... le temps de buter le radar (peint comme une vache sisisisi) qui m'a flashe...


----------



## AntoineD (17 Juin 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ben pour la photo avec la vache on va attendre... le temps de buter le radar (peint comme une vache sisisisi) qui m'a flashe...



Ça t'apprendra  à rouler vite.


----------



## teo (17 Juin 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ben pour la photo avec la vache on va attendre... le temps de buter le radar (peint comme une vache sisisisi) qui m'a flashe...




On t'a jamais dit qu'à Genève la vitesse des caddies est _aussi_ de 50 km/h en ville ?   

Quoique aux Paquis y'a aussi des zones à 30...


----------



## Caddie Rider (18 Juin 2005)

c'est pas drole....   

Hahaha de bleu de bleu... Je vous jure des fois... m'enfin je vais tacher de la faire cette photo


----------



## NightWalker (18 Juin 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas drole....
> 
> Hahaha de bleu de bleu... Je vous jure des fois... m'enfin je vais tacher de la faire cette photo



... mais tu l'as eu ta vache...   



> Ouais ben pour la photo avec la vache on va attendre... le temps de buter le radar (peint comme une vache sisisisi) qui m'a flashe...



Enfin, *elle* t'a eu...


----------



## Caddie Rider (19 Juin 2005)

hahaah c'est pas drole de se moquer... 

Je vais tcher de faire une photo de ce fabuleux radar...   

Jsute pour vous !


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2005)

on peut stopper le flood ?

merci d'avance


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juin 2005)

Pour en revenir donc ainsin donc (hem ) au sujet d'origine...


----------



## jahrom (23 Juin 2005)

Galerie *à jour...*

Pas beaucoup de portraits ces temps-ci...


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Juin 2005)

bah si, regarde...





Fait sur l'air d'autoroute du chien blanc entre Paris et Lyon.


----------



## jahrom (23 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> bah si, regarde...
> 
> 
> Fait sur l'air d'autoroute du chien blanc entre Paris et Lyon.



Tu pouvais pas la poster avant la mise à jour....:rateau:

Sinon j'aime bien...


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tu pouvais pas la poster avant la mise à jour....:rateau:
> (...)


Nan j'suis comme ça moi...    :rateau: 

C'est pris dans le truc pour se sécher les mains


----------



## jahrom (23 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Nan j'suis comme ça moi...    :rateau:
> 
> C'est pris dans le truc pour se sécher les mains



J'ai reconnu, d'ailleurs si tu regardes dans la galerie j'en ai fait une *aussi...*


----------



## AntoineD (23 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Nan j'suis comme ça moi...    :rateau:
> 
> C'est pris dans le truc pour se sécher les mains



un séche-main, quoi


----------



## El_ChiCo (24 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> un séche-main, quoi


 Ah ouais, vu comme ça...


----------



## AntoineD (24 Juin 2005)

Je classais mes photos à l'instant... je viens de retrouver ce petit autoportrait réalisé il y a une petite année :






Si, si, regardez bien... 

_(réalisé avec un F90x + 50 mm f1,8 inversé "à la main")_


----------



## clampin (24 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

>



SU-PER-BE !


----------



## jahrom (24 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Je classais mes photos à l'instant... je viens de retrouver ce petit autoportrait réalisé il y a une petite année :
> 
> Si, si, regardez bien...
> 
> _(réalisé avec un F90x + 50 mm f1,8 inversé "à la main")_



Apparement on a eu la même *inspiration...*


----------



## AntoineD (24 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Apparement on a eu la même *inspiration...*



 

La tienne est un peu plus... "médicale". On voirait presque un vagin (je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais c'est la première chose à laquelle je pense   )


----------



## yvos (24 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> La tienne est un peu plus... "médicale". On voirait presque un vagin (je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais c'est la première chose à laquelle je pense   )


 
ouais ouais..


----------



## jahrom (24 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> On voirait presque un vagin (je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais c'est la première chose à laquelle je pense   )



c'est sans doute à cause de la chaleur, ou tout simplement les poils autours de l'oeil...


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2005)




----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Juin 2005)




----------



## El_ChiCo (24 Juin 2005)

oh c'est joli ca


----------



## jahrom (24 Juin 2005)

*A jour...

*(J'ai remarqué que ça encouragait certains alors que j'mets à jour...)


----------



## El_ChiCo (24 Juin 2005)

en effet, j'allais t'en proposer un autre, mais ma maman a pris l'appareil... Faudra attendre la semaine prochaine...


----------



## jahrom (25 Juin 2005)

2 en 1 comme la lessive...


----------



## ficelle (26 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

>




bien plus sympa que vos tentatives de morphing    :rateau:


----------



## twk (26 Juin 2005)

Voici mon humble contribution


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Juin 2005)




----------



## La SAGEsse (26 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

>


  oui mais bon!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Juin 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> oui mais bon!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:




*Dois-je* 
sous-entendre jeune fille, au vu de ma signature, que je puisse être considéré ne serait-ce qu'un seul instant comme appartenant à la goûteuse la famille des mammifères suidés ?


----------



## clampin (27 Juin 2005)

Une sortie de douche par ces chaleurs.....


----------



## teo (27 Juin 2005)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Une sortie de douche par ces chaleurs.....


dire qu'il va falloir attendre 18h15 pour que je puisse m'effondrer dans la mienne...  

Tu as dessiné ou c'est un filtre appliqué ou les 2 ?
Le carrelage donne l'impression d'un dessin, mais le premier-plan m'interroge


----------



## maiwen (27 Juin 2005)

et tu gardes tes lunettes dans la douche ?


----------



## clampin (27 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> dire qu'il va falloir attendre 18h15 pour que je puisse m'effondrer dans la mienne...
> 
> Tu as dessiné ou c'est un filtre appliqué ou les 2 ?
> Le carrelage donne l'impression d'un dessin, mais le premier-plan m'interroge



Non, c'est juste le  filtre "contour postérisé" de  photoshop... la photo originale








			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et tu gardes tes lunettes dans la douche ?



Non, je les enlève pour la douche, après les ai remises, sans lunettes je ne vois rien (très flou)


----------



## teo (27 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et tu gardes tes lunettes dans la douche ?




L'eau n'a jamais fait de mal à des lunettes, c'est pas comme un téléphone portable. Y'a nettement moins d'électronique  (quoique pour certaines...)


----------



## clampin (27 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> L'eau n'a jamais fait de mal à des lunettes, c'est pas comme un téléphone portable. Y'a nettement moins d'électronique  (quoique pour certaines...)



Non, mais les goutes sur les verres, c'est pas pratique, autant les retiré....


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2005)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est juste le  filtre "contour postérisé" de  photoshop... la photo originale



Pour la galerie, tu voudras que mettes les deux ou seulement la première ??


----------



## clampin (27 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Pour la galerie, tu voudras que mettes les deux ou seulement la première ??



uniquement la première stp... l'autre n'a pas grand intérêt


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2005)

*A jour...*


----------



## twk (28 Juin 2005)

Superbe mise en page


----------



## jahrom (28 Juin 2005)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Superbe mise en page



Rendons à César ce qui appartient à César...
Je n'y suis pour rien il existe un logiciel (gratuit) qui s'appele *galerie* et qui fait un boulot formidable !!!
Je n'y ai ajouté que quelques modifs..


----------



## twk (28 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Rendons à César ce qui appartient à César...
> Je n'y suis pour rien il existe un logiciel (gratuit) qui s'appele *galerie* et qui fait un boulot formidable !!!
> Je n'y ai ajouté que quelques modifs..



Oui mais bon fallait quand même classer les photos et les uploader  on va te féliciter quand même 

Ca n'est pas Amstrong qui a inventé le vélo et pourtant il fait des sacré truc avec 

(Ouah la comparaison :rateau: )


----------



## jahrom (28 Juin 2005)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais bon fallait quand même classer les photos et les uploader  on va te féliciter quand même
> 
> Ca n'est pas Amstrong qui a inventé le vélo et pourtant il fait des sacré truc avec
> 
> (Ouah la comparaison :rateau: )



Merci :rose:
Par contre Amstrong c'est pas un drogué lui ??


----------



## twk (28 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Merci :rose:
> Par contre Amstrong c'est pas un drogué lui ??



Je prennait un exemple comme ça  j'aime pas le moins du monde Amstrong et encore moins le velo de route mais faut avouer que si il est pas dopé, il a la classe ^^


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juin 2005)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> (...) si il est pas dopé (...)


----------



## twk (28 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

>



Bon d'accord j'oublie Amstrong 

"Je ne suis pas noir"...(ça le fait pas trop dans son cas  parcequ'il n'est pas blanc comme un linge^^)


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Juin 2005)

boh, allez, tiens, je re-contribue...
j'aime bien celle la, avec un bout de la joue de ma douce en prime...


----------



## macmarco (28 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> boh, allez, tiens, je re-contribue...
> j'aime bien cele la, avec un bout de la joue de ma douce en prime...




On ne voit rien...
Tu veux pas mettre l'url, plutôt ?


----------



## jahrom (28 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> boh, allez, tiens, je re-contribue...
> j'aime bien cele la, avec un bout de la joue de ma douce en prime...



Heu.... vous êtes invisibles ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Juin 2005)

et la ca va mieux? 

(comment ca j'avais fait une fausse manip??  )


----------



## jahrom (28 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> et la ca va mieux?



heu... pas chez moi en tout cas....


----------



## macmarco (28 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> heu... pas chez moi en tout cas....




Ca passe avec Firefox...


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Juin 2005)

ben moi chui sur safari, je vois la photo...
sur le premier post, hein, pas le deuxieme...


----------



## jahrom (28 Juin 2005)

ok...


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> ok...




ah le gros boulet!!!
il regardait sur le deuxieme post!!!


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ah le gros boulet!!!
> il regardait sur le deuxieme post!!!


en même temps ça change pas grand chose  on te vois tellement sur cette photo


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> en même temps ça change pas grand chose  on te vois tellement sur cette photo




chez moi, tout est dans la suggestion mâdâme!!
on fait du beau avec du rien...  

...
on devine mes grands yeux de petit panda amoureux, ça suffit grandement...


----------



## jahrom (28 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ah le gros boulet!!!
> il regardait sur le deuxieme post!!!



non je suis sur firefox tout simplement....


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> non je suis sur firefox tout simplement....



ok j'ai rien dit...  :rose: 

mais puissque maiwenn m'a vexe, je resuggere un coup!!
na!


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

ah oui on voit mieux le côté panda sur celle-là  je préfère


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> en même temps ça change pas grand chose  on te vois tellement sur cette photo



C'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité. Toi non plus on ne te voit pas sur tes photos...


----------



## jahrom (29 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité. Toi non plus on ne te voit pas sur tes photos...



Maiwen, ou l'art du "fais ce que je dis, fais pas ce que je fais..."


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2005)

[mode modérateur]  bon, on se calme et on boit frais... [/mode modo en australien de dim]

dis jahrom, c'est normal que tu mettes "foguenne et sa maitresse" quand je ne vois que "foguenne et sa petite s½ur" ?? enfin, moi je dis ça comme ça.... pitêtre parce que je connais "un peu" la famille de Paul ! 

je viens de voir une photo de Fab'Fab sur la galerie : t'es aussi beau que dans "le miel et les abeilles" !   _quoi, j'ai dit une connerie ?!!_


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> quoi, j'ai dit une connerie ?!!



Oui


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> [mode modérateur]  bon, on se calme et on boit frais... [/mode modo en australien de dim]




Je t'aime en australien de Dim    

faut faire ça plus souvent


----------



## jahrom (29 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> dis jahrom, c'est normal que tu mettes "foguenne et sa maitresse" quand je ne vois que "foguenne et sa petite s½ur" ?? enfin, moi je dis ça comme ça.... pitêtre parce que je connais "un peu" la famille de Paul !



Merci  en fait n'ayant pas l'info j'avais mis quelques conneries... qui apparement n'avaient pas l'air de lui poser problème.
Désormais la vérité a éclaté, le titre en sera modifié...


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité. Toi non plus on ne te voit pas sur tes photos...


on me voit quand même plus sur mes photos


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on me voit quand même plus sur mes photos



oooooooh, toi tu cherches la merde, un peu, non?


----------



## yvos (30 Juin 2005)

pour la déconne


----------



## Malow (30 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> pour la déconne



T'es un grand deconneur toi !
 

ca se voit tout de suite...
   :love:


----------



## pukmac (1 Juillet 2005)




----------



## macmarco (1 Juillet 2005)

pukmac a dit:
			
		

> http://photos16.flickr.com/22689712_a1959b1375.jpg?v=0




Un lien qui peut t'intéresser ou intéresser ceux qui veulent participer au sujet...


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2005)

pukmac a dit:
			
		

>



:affraid: l'homme invisible traine sur macgé :affraid:


----------



## pukmac (1 Juillet 2005)

merci


----------



## jahrom (1 Juillet 2005)

pukmac a dit:
			
		

> merci



Merci à toi de participer...


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2005)

tiens, un copain de Flickr


----------



## jahrom (1 Juillet 2005)

*A jour...*


----------



## macmarco (2 Juillet 2005)

Ce qu'on peut s'amuser avec Photoshop !


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Juillet 2005)

bah allez, je relance d'une derniere...





paix et felicite...


----------



## pukmac (3 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Caddie Rider (3 Juillet 2005)

La vache Alinghi et moi


----------



## macmarco (3 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> Houlàààà !
> :hein:
> Ça f'sait longtemps que je t'ai pas vu, *t'as pas l'air.... super au top !*
> ...





Un coup de Photoshop, c'est terrible ! :casse:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Juillet 2005)

*C'est quoi ce jet
*en bas, au dessus de la date ?








			
				Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> La vache Alinghi et moi


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Juillet 2005)

il a l'oeil le bougre!!


----------



## Caddie Rider (4 Juillet 2005)

hahahahaha... j'y avais pas fait attention... trop puissant


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> La vache Alinghi et moi



Euh... Tu sais pas faire de photos sans tirer la langue?
  :mouais: 

Et puis je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit un autoportrait. Par autoportrait, on entend : photo qu'on prend soi même. Là, je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit le cas...


----------



## Caddie Rider (4 Juillet 2005)

Euh pour la langue euh ouais j'ai une facheuse tendance qui tire limite vers limpolitesse... 


sinon c'est bien un autoportrait.. bien sur aidé du retardateur et d'un bout de scotch...


----------



## AntoineD (4 Juillet 2005)

Le cadrage vertical ne conviendrait-il pas mieux à la photo ?


----------



## Caddie Rider (4 Juillet 2005)

C'est de l'art... na!  


C'etait juste pour faire n'importe quoi....  

Disons que c'etait la première et dernière fois que je le ferai   d'autant plus que j'ai du faire une chtit installation scotch pas terrible...


----------



## jahrom (5 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2005)




----------



## benao (6 Juillet 2005)




----------



## macmarco (6 Juillet 2005)

Ozone a dit:
			
		

>




Très chouette !


----------



## richard-deux (6 Juillet 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Très chouette !



Ne serait-ce pas une porte d'ascenseur?  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

Merci pour le compliment. Et oui, bien vu, c'est une porte d'ascenseur...


----------



## jahrom (6 Juillet 2005)

*La galerie est à jour...*

et merci pour toutes ces contributions.....


----------



## iTof (6 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> *La galerie est à jour...*
> 
> et merci pour toutes ces contributions.....


 et merci à toi pour son "animation"...





​


----------



## jahrom (7 Juillet 2005)

celle ci je l'ai déjà posté, mais la je l'ai un peu diabolisé... Anakin Style !!!


----------



## B00 (7 Juillet 2005)

test un deux ¿?¿


----------



## Malow (7 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> test un deux ¿?¿



Il faut que tu diminues le format de ta photo...  

Mais dis moi...est ce vraiment un autoportrait ???


----------



## benao (8 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Didier Guillion (8 Juillet 2005)

Ma contribution,

Randonnée vers les Cabanes du Goutet, Ariège.






Cordialement


----------



## alan.a (8 Juillet 2005)

Ma contribution , en vidéo, 6.9 Mo, c'est du HDV à 50 % de sa taille normale, en H 264  :love:


----------



## jahrom (8 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ma contribution , en vidéo, 6.9 Mo, c'est du HDV à 50 % de sa taille normale, en H 264  :love:



Très sympa, mais je ne pourrais pas le mettre dans la galerie.... 

Incroyable la qualité vidéo de ce codec.....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Très sympa, mais je ne pourrais pas le mettre dans la galerie....
> 
> Incroyable la qualité vidéo de ce codec.....




si on peut si alan est d'accord


----------



## alan.a (8 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Incroyable la qualité vidéo de ce codec.....



Oui, le codec est très bon, mais avec un original 4 fois plus grand (1920 x 1080 px) c'est plus facile 
C'est la DV haute définition que je trouve incroyable  



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> si on peut si alan est d'accord



C'est tjrs mieux que mes dents jaunes


----------



## B00 (8 Juillet 2005)

test 1...2...


----------



## El_ChiCo (8 Juillet 2005)

c'est bon, ca marche


----------



## Xman (8 Juillet 2005)

Xman...manX


----------



## TranXarnoss (8 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ma contribution , en vidéo, 6.9 Mo, c'est du HDV à 50 % de sa taille normale, en H 264  :love:




J'arrive pas à le lire. Je n'obtiens qu'un grand rectangle blanc...


----------



## alan.a (8 Juillet 2005)

Il faut Quicktime 7


----------



## NightWalker (9 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive pas à le lire. Je n'obtiens qu'un grand rectangle blanc...



Moi aussi, je n'arrive pas à le lire sur Safari. En fait depuis que je passe sous tiger, j'ai parfois ce problème. Du coup je télécharge d'abord la séquence sur le disque, et là ça passe nikel...

Alain, super ton codage. Qu'as tu utilisé pour coder la séquence, QuickTime 7 ou ffmpegX ou ... ?


----------



## AntoineD (9 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ma contribution , en vidéo, 6.9 Mo, c'est du HDV à 50 % de sa taille normale, en H 264  :love:



intéressant. Un peu vain, mais intéressant.


----------



## jahrom (9 Juillet 2005)

la *galerie est mise à jour* avant de me barrer sur Nice 3 jours...

Postez bien ce weekend...  à lundi soir...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> la *galerie est mise à jour* avant de me barrer sur Nice


Hooper de ~


----------



## alan.a (9 Juillet 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Alain



Aarrggg Gassp gluuups    

Mon père n'était pas fan d'Alain Barrière mais d'Alan Stivell



			
				NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, je n'arrive pas à le lire sur Safari. En fait depuis que je passe sous tiger, j'ai parfois ce problème. Du coup je télécharge d'abord la séquence sur le disque, et là ça passe nikel...
> 
> Alan, super ton codage. Qu'as tu utilisé pour coder la séquence, QuickTime 7 ou ffmpegX ou ... ?



C'est curieux, je n'ai pas encore eu ce pb avec safari sous Tiger   

Pour le codage, j'ai utilisé "Compressor" qui est livré avec Final Cut Express HD, j'ai crée un réglage perso.
Mais tu peux faire le même avec Quicktime pro. 

Compression : H 264
Qualité : Élevée
nd images clé/sec : 24
codage : multipasses
taille : 960 x 540

L'original en 1920 x 1080 pèse 89 Mo et la version H 264 à cette taille, en qualité élevée, pèse 55 Mo (même affichée à 200 % je ne vois pas de différence)

Ce codec est prodigieux !!!


----------



## iNano (9 Juillet 2005)

J'ai l'air un peu féroce là-dessus, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2005)




----------



## NightWalker (10 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Aarrggg Gassp gluuups
> 
> Mon père n'était pas fan d'Alain Barrière mais d'Alan Stivell



Mille excuses... mille excuses... mille excuses... 

Et merci pour ton conseil sur le codec h.264, ça tombe bien parce que je pense m'offrir un FCP Express...

Thanks encore


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'air un peu féroce là-dessus, non ?



*Non*
tu as l'air jeune


----------



## alèm (10 Juillet 2005)

_[petite inspection du jour... vous allez bien ? ]_


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2005)

non personne n'a aimé mon gag


----------



## alèm (10 Juillet 2005)

_[tu veux un bisou ? :love: ]_


----------



## AntoineD (10 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non personne n'a aimé mon gag



...quel gag ?


...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non personne n'a aimé mon gag


*
nioube*


----------



## teo (12 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ma contribution , en vidéo, 6.9 Mo, c'est du HDV à 50 % de sa taille normale, en H 264  :love:





pour la voir fluide, faut que je la fasse défiler à la main... en lecture normale, mon Ti400 coupe 15 images sur 20... au début j'ai cru que c'était un diaporama !


----------



## alan.a (12 Juillet 2005)

Aïe ... 

Tu fais bien de me le dire, je vais prendre garde à ne pas abuser de ce codec !!!
(je viens de vérifier sur l'eMac 700 de ma femme, c'est vrai que c'est pas super fluide  :rose:  )


----------



## N°6 (12 Juillet 2005)

Ça marche très bien sur mon G4 466 MHz, à condition de passer sur Firefox, parce que sur Safari, nada...   

Par contre j'ai pas de son ici (mais dans le champ de blé, c'est nickel  :love: )


----------



## alan.a (12 Juillet 2005)

Il y a aussi une petite cou*** sur les couleurs.

L'affichage dans Safari ne correspond pas à l'original (dans Firefox oui)
Idem avec Quicktime qui dérive et VLC qui est juste.

Il y a du bug à corriger ...


----------



## NightWalker (13 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Il y a aussi une petite cou*** sur les couleurs.
> 
> L'affichage dans Safari ne correspond pas à l'original (dans Firefox oui)
> Idem avec Quicktime qui dérive et VLC qui est juste.
> ...



Le comble est qu'il semblerait QuickTime 7 sous Windows est plus fidèle qu'à la version OS X... 

ici


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

... mon TGV à möaaaaaaa c'est tôaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

.......


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2005)

Cuica a dit:
			
		

> .......


[mode pas du tout modérateur]

j'adore les filles comme ça !!    :rose: :rose: 

[/mode on se calme et on boit frais à saintMacGé]







> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Cuica.


 :rose: :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

T'as d'beaux yeux, tu sais...   

Belle photo


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> [mode pas du tout modérateur]
> 
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Cuica.



Vrai, d'autant plus que la Cuica elle sait à peu près se servir d'un appareil et d'un miroir... Inutile d'essayer de traverser celui-là pour la rejoindre, elle n'existe pas.

)))


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

Ozone a dit:
			
		

> T'as d'beaux yeux, tu sais...
> 
> Belle photo



Je suis scotchée par ta galerie. Bravo.


----------



## macmarco (13 Juillet 2005)

J'aime bien les recadrages dans ta seconde photo, cuica.


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2005)

Cuica a dit:
			
		

> Vrai, d'autant plus que la Cuica elle sait à peu près se servir d'un appareil et d'un miroir... Inutile d'essayer de traverser celui-là pour la rejoindre, elle n'existe pas.
> 
> )))




je ne m'appelle pas Alice et je ne connais malheureusement pas encore l'ile de Farö (et je ne cause pas non plus à des Dieu-Araignée et je n'ai jamais partagé la vie d'Ingmar Bergman  snifff) 

mais j'aime beaucoup les photos que le Mossieur faisait d'Alice Lidell et de Xie Kitchin !


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2005)

ps : la première partie de la réponse est dédiée à mon ami benjamin...


----------



## teo (13 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Aïe ...
> 
> Tu fais bien de me le dire, je vais prendre garde à ne pas abuser de ce codec !!!
> (je viens de vérifier sur l'eMac 700 de ma femme, c'est vrai que c'est pas super fluide  :rose:  )




Bon, mon Ti de 2001 est une brouette maintenant... en plus avec mes 8 Mo de VRAM partagés entre le Ti et l'écran externe 19''  c'est pas le top rapide... loin d'un G4 en tour...


----------



## macmarco (13 Juillet 2005)

Cuica, à propos du second lien dans ta signature : supprime les trois "w", pour les adresses chez Free il ne faut pas les mettre, sinon ça ne fonctionne pas !


----------



## jahrom (13 Juillet 2005)

Encore une contribution et la mise à jour de la *Galerie....* 181 photos....

Merci aux femmes ayant posté ces derniers jours...:love:


Allez hop... A poil...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Encore une contribution et la mise à jour de la *Galerie....* 181 photos....
> 
> Merci aux femmes ayant posté ces derniers jours...:love:



beau travail   avec les marges en plus  :love:


----------



## Malow (13 Juillet 2005)

Honneur à MacG....avec un nouvel autoportrait...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Honneur à MacG....avec un nouvel autoportrait...




ils ont été si méchants ?

où là je diverge ...


----------



## macinside (13 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Honneur à MacG....avec un nouvel autoportrait...




sur les yeux le bandeau


----------



## jahrom (13 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> sur les yeux le bandeau



Non non, avec la charte c'est bien sur la bouche....


----------



## macinside (13 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Non non, avec la charte c'est bien sur la bouche....




elle a donc été modéré :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Non non, avec la charte c'est bien sur la bouche....



Tel(les) Muad'hib aveuglé, il(s) voit(ent) encore ..

oulala je diverge


----------



## Malow (13 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> sur les yeux le bandeau




Je n'ai pas été modérée!!! mais je m'ennuyais...alors je me suis fais un petit délire...sans aucune connotation...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas été modérée!!! mais je m'ennuyais...alors je me suis fais un petit délire...sans aucune connotation...


mdr... Des yeux comme ça et le bandeau sur la bouche, sans aucune connotation hum!

Ben pour ma part je trouve que tu peux continuer à t'ennuyer ça produit des photos intéressantes! (sans aucune connotation je suis une femme aussi)


----------



## clampin (14 Juillet 2005)

et encore deux "oeuvres"


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

Cuica a dit:
			
		

> Ben pour ma part je trouve que tu peux continuer à t'ennuyer ça produit des photos intéressantes! (sans aucune connotation je suis une femme aussi)



Dommage, moi j'adore les connotations entre femmes...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

Ozone a dit:
			
		

> Dommage, moi j'adore les connotations entre femmes...



Galopin...


----------



## Caddie Rider (14 Juillet 2005)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> et encore deux "oeuvres"


 
Exellent ! J'adore !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

L'égotisme me tuera....


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

Trop c'est trop...


----------



## jahrom (15 Juillet 2005)

Galerie a joooouuurrrrr !

Je l'ai macgénérationisé....


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Galerie a joooouuurrrrr !
> 
> Je l'ai macgénérationisé....



J'exige la feuille de style blanche.


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'exige la feuille de style blanche.


    (et recombo)


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2005)

3 photos issues d'une soirée plus très récente














:love:

merci  à Gen' pour la deuze et à ma "petite s½ur" pour la prem's !


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Juillet 2005)

:love: la dernière


----------



## ficelle (17 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

>



le sujet, c'est "autoportrait", et pas "poste une photo de ta reum" !  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (17 Juillet 2005)

Tiens je me suis dit que ça irait bien dans autoportrait...








   ​


----------



## ficelle (17 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

>



on est bien barré, si tout le monde envoi une photo de son portemanteau...  :mouais:


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> le sujet, c'est "autoportrait", et pas "poste une photo de ta reum" !  :rateau:




Le grand ficelle est attendu mardi prochain à Péronne pour manger avec la vraie "reum" d'alèm... 

fais gaffe, elle a été 6x championne de france du lancer de rouleau à tarte...  (bon en 1965 et suivants mais quand même !!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

La Douche


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

C'est mal de poster ça, c'est mal. Qui m'a fauché l'azote liquide ?


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2005)

_]il est au Cercle... _


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _il est au Cercle... _



Apparemment  , il n'y en a plus !


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2005)

encore un coup d'Amok, c'est sûr !!


----------



## Macounette (17 Juillet 2005)

celle-ci pourrait également concourrir pour le concours "touriste".


----------



## Malow (17 Juillet 2005)

Cuica a dit:
			
		

> La Douche




Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Cuica.

Bravo pour cet autoportrait...j'adore...
 :love:


----------



## Malow (17 Juillet 2005)

Aller je me lance...


----------



## AntoineD (17 Juillet 2005)

sensuelle en diable  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Juillet 2005)

Une tof avec une très mauvaise lumière... sorry, prise avec l'iSight, l'APN est en vacances


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> sensuelle en diable  :love:


je dirais sexe, je trouve même plus parlant ! excellent !


----------



## Macounette (17 Juillet 2005)

En effet, c'est superbe. Bravo Malow  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

Malow, s½ur d'isabelle Huppert ?


----------



## Kounkountchek (18 Juillet 2005)

Ca c'est moi que je veux faire le dur... Ouais, je sais je suis pas crédible !   






*Mais pourquoi ma photo s'affiche pas dans le corps du message hein ? *  :hein: et pourquoi le modérateur il fait tout ?


----------



## alèm (18 Juillet 2005)

parce qu'elle est en attaché alors que les notres sont sur des espaces web.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> *Mais pourquoi ma photo s'affiche pas dans le corps du message hein ? *  :hein:




*tu peux également*
si tu n'as pas de page perso où mettre tes fotos en ligne les poster dans la galerie puis faire un copier/coller du code UBB qui se trouve en bas de l'image (au dessus du cadre de réponse rapide)


----------



## Kounkountchek (18 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *tu peux également*
> si tu n'as pas de page perso où mettre tes fotos en ligne les poster dans la galerie puis faire un copier/coller du code UBB qui se trouve en bas de l'image (au dessus du cadre de réponse rapide)


Merci je vais essayer  

Ah ben v'là autre choses... :hein:  Je peux pas editer le message avec la photo, le bouton "editer" est absent !!!


----------



## Macounette (18 Juillet 2005)

Ozone a dit:
			
		

> Malow, s½ur d'isabelle Huppert ?


Je lui trouve un petit air de Jane Birkin dans les 60s


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Merci je vais essayer
> 
> Ah ben v'là autre choses... :hein:  Je peux pas editer le message avec la photo, le bouton "editer" est absent !!!


Tu as 3 heures pour éditer après c'est fixé. Dans ce cas, contact un modo par MP, la liste des responsables de chaque rubrique est en bas de la page d'accueil du forum voulu.


----------



## Kounkountchek (18 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu as 3 heures pour éditer après c'est fixé. Dans ce cas, contact un modo par MP, la liste des responsables de chaque rubrique est en bas de la page d'accueil du forum voulu.


  Merci Supermoquette, heureusement que t'es là, tout le monde  dis que t'es mechant mais moi je trouve pas


----------



## mado (18 Juillet 2005)

Y'a pas que les yeux qui sont craquants chez toi Malow... :love:




(sm méchant ?  )


----------



## alèm (18 Juillet 2005)

ya aussi son chapeau et gammes de gris !


----------



## Kounkountchek (18 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> (sm méchant ?  )


  Non lol je suis son premier fan !    (D'ailleurs je voulais lui écrire un poème mais ça n'est pas le lieu ici!)


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je dirais sexe, je trouve même plus parlant ! excellent !


 moi je dirais nombriliste, je trouve plus realiste...


----------



## mado (18 Juillet 2005)

Nombriliste ? On l'est tous un peu non ? Certes ça prend différentes formes 
Pourquoi là plus qu'ailleurs ?


----------



## alèm (18 Juillet 2005)

tu nous fais un petit autoportrait ma mado ou on s'en fait un sous peu ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Nombriliste ? On l'est tous un peu non ? Certes ça prend différentes formes
> Pourquoi là plus qu'ailleurs ?




*La trop bonne idée de fil :*
Prenez votre nombril en foto...


----------



## jahrom (19 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> moi je dirais nombriliste, je trouve plus realiste...



C'est un post sur l'autoportrait, alors forcément des "nombrilistes" tu vas en voir à toutes les pages....

Quand tu postes une connerie, le fais pas avec bobbynountchak, mais avec nimportenaouak...


----------



## jahrom (19 Juillet 2005)

*A jour.... :love:*


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Certes ça prend différentes formes



on est d'accord 



			
				jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu postes une connerie, le fais pas avec bobbynountchak, mais avec nimportenaouak



nan nan, j'assume


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Juillet 2005)

Pas en forme.... :sleep:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Juillet 2005)

Mettons fin aux rumeurs, voici les faits : non non je n'ai pas enfilé de preservatifs sur la tête....    !


----------



## Foguenne (21 Juillet 2005)

Un des sports favoris de ma compagne en vacances, se jeter sur moi quand elle sort de l'eau alors que je dors en musique. 
J'ai immortalisé l'instant.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Un des sports favoris de ma compagne en vacances, se jeter sur moi quand elle sort de l'eau alors que je dors en musique.
> J'ai immortalisé l'instant.



t'es sûr qu'elle sort de l'eau Sylvia? L'a pas l'air bien mouillée, là... :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## jahrom (21 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Un des sports favoris de ma compagne en vacances, se jeter sur moi quand elle sort de l'eau alors que je dors en musique.
> J'ai immortalisé l'instant.



Ah on connait tous ces moments la....:love:

Très jolie photo, j'adore le fill-in (je crois que c'est comme ça que ça s'appelle, de mettre un coup de flash avec le soleil derriere ??)


----------



## Kounkountchek (21 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Un des sports favoris de ma compagne en vacances, se jeter sur moi quand elle sort de l'eau alors que je dors en musique.
> J'ai immortalisé l'instant.


 ... ce qui n'a pas l'air de te deplaire !   
Elle est très jolie cette photo ! C'est ça *"vivre d'amour et d'eau fraîche"*  ?


----------



## Foguenne (21 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> t'es sûr qu'elle sort de l'eau Sylvia? L'a pas l'air bien mouillée, là... :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:



Sisi, elle n'a pas mouillé ses cheveux.


----------



## sofiping (21 Juillet 2005)

Essayer de trouver autre chose que les dents a JoéStar  :mouais:


----------



## Malow (21 Juillet 2005)

Il est aussi dans tes lunettes ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Juillet 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Essayer de trouver autre chose que les dents a JoéStar  :mouais:



super, tu y es arrivé...........
coooooooooool.....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juillet 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Essayer de trouver autre chose que les dents a JoéStar  :mouais:




*Voici Sofi*
en compagnie de son père


----------



## AntoineD (22 Juillet 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Essayer de trouver autre chose que les dents a JoéStar  :mouais:



On dirait la tronche à Foguenne


----------



## chagregel (22 Juillet 2005)

http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/1198/limit/recent


----------



## Macounette (23 Juillet 2005)

et hop...


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> et hop...




 Très jolie, Macounette. 


:love::love::love:


----------



## ange_63 (24 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> et hop...



T'es super sur cette photo! Bravo! 

Bon du coup je suis ton conseil je vais mettre ma photo ici! Merci!


----------



## ange_63 (24 Juillet 2005)

WE du 14juillet à l'île de Ré! Haaa la plage c'était si bien.....
Bouu c fini.


----------



## jahrom (24 Juillet 2005)

Youpi Youpi... Pleins de nouveaux autoportraits !!!

Merci à toutes et à tous... je mettrai à jour bientôt la galerie (pas ce soir, retour de bretagne difficile pour les neurones et le foie)


----------



## Kounkountchek (24 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> je mettrai à jour bientôt la galerie (pas ce soir, retour de bretagne difficile pour les neurones et le foie)


J'espere qu'il ya des fotos pour nous montrer cela !     
Tres cool  de regrouper tout ça Jahrom !


----------



## jahrom (24 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> J'espere qu'il ya des fotos pour nous montrer cela !



Je suis en train de les regarder... Mort de rire...  (mais je ne les posterai qu'avec l'accord des interressés...



			
				Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Tres cool  de regrouper tout ça Jahrom !


----------



## clampin (24 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> et hop...



Jolie...


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Juillet 2005)

Attention, *Beauf' Style....*

(ce fut du travail....mais je crois qu'on en est pas loin.....)


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2005)

clair avec ce tshirt ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> clair avec ce tshirt ...



ben, je l'ai dit....c'etait du travail....tout a etait soigné pour l'occas....le calecon, la main dans le fut, le T-shirt, le casque d'ipod........
*un bon cliché, ça ce travaille.....*


----------



## clampin (25 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, je l'ai dit....c'etait du travail....tout a etait soigné pour l'occas....le calecon, la main dans le fut, le T-shirt, le casque d'ipod........
> *un bon cliché, ça ce travaille.....*



Surtout le caleçon DIM !!!!


----------



## Macounette (25 Juillet 2005)

c'est vrai qu'avec l'iPod, le t-shirt iPod et le caleçon DIM, ça fait plutôt "beauf de luxe" ou "beauf branché"...


----------



## Spyro (25 Juillet 2005)

Il faudrait rajouter un plaid moche sur le divan ou un truc de ce genre, de préférence avec des miettes dedans


----------



## chokobelle (25 Juillet 2005)

Une tête de chokobelle, une! (version "je m'habille en djeunz")


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2005)

wawaou !


----------



## ange_63 (25 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Attention, *Beauf' Style....*
> 
> (ce fut du travail....mais je crois qu'on en est pas loin.....)




 Waouuu , trop fort Stook!!! MDR!!!!


----------



## jahrom (25 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, je l'ai dit....c'etait du travail....tout a etait soigné pour l'occas....le calecon, la main dans le fut, le T-shirt, le casque d'ipod........
> *un bon cliché, ça ce travaille.....*



LE pire c'est quand même la montre... hein ?! quoi ?! c'est pas fait exprès ? :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> LE pire c'est quand même la montre... hein ?! quoi ?! c'est pas fait exprès ? :rateau:




Z'allez pas recommencer avec cette montre, c'est ma montre de plongé..........





			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> il audrait rajouter un plaid moche sur le divan ou un truc de ce genre, de préférence avec des miettes dedans



le premier qui met des miettes chez moi, je lui coupe un bras...


----------



## teo (25 Juillet 2005)

Stook, faut pas me faire des coups comme ça, c'est _un coup à me mettre à regarder *l'Ile de la Tentation* avec toi_    

Ces révolutionnaires, ça a le sang chaud


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Stook, faut pas me faire des coups comme ça, c'est _un coup à me mettre à regarder *l'Ile de la Tentation* avec toi_
> 
> Ces révolutionnaires, ça a le sang chaud




...............


j'ai aussi, la version classe....mais là, c'est un ami qui tiens l'appareil, j'ai pas assez de main pour ça............(ce n'est donc pas un auto-portrait....)


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2005)

chuis l'seul à avoir remarqué  chokobelle ? ah oui ? tant mieux !


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> chuis l'seul à avoir remarqué  chokobelle ? ah oui ? tant mieux !



non, mais elle nous a coupé le souffle......rien a dire.....:love:....:love:....


----------



## N°6 (25 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Attention, *Beauf' Style....*
> 
> (ce fut du travail....mais je crois qu'on en est pas loin.....)



Il manque la casquette Team MacG


----------



## AntoineD (25 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Il manque la casquette Team MacG



Pas forcément : trop de beauf tue le beauf.


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> chuis l'seul à avoir remarqué  chokobelle ? ah oui ? tant mieux !



Non, non...


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Pas forcément : trop de beauf tue le beauf.



exactement, faut y aller par petite touche.....sinon....


----------



## Macounette (25 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> chuis l'seul à avoir remarqué  chokobelle ? ah oui ? tant mieux !





			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> non, mais elle nous a coupé le souffle......rien a dire.....:love:....:love:....


 


			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Non, non...



Tu vois, chokobelle... la prochaine fois que tu auras un souci avec ton Mac, t'auras plein de _gentils messieurs_ qui ne demandront qu'à t'aider.


----------



## chokobelle (25 Juillet 2005)

Je suis toute flattée à l'interieur de moi :rose::rose::rateau:

Se faire aider par des filles sympas c'est très chouette aussi


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Juillet 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Je suis toute flatée à l'interieur de moi :rose::rose::rateau:



:affraid: N'utilise pas des mots comme ça malheureuse!!! :affraid:


----------



## chokobelle (25 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: N'utilise pas des mots comme ça malheureuse!!! :affraid:



Ouhow, va falloir faire gaffe aux connotations ici :rateau:


----------



## NightWalker (25 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: N'utilise pas des mots comme ça malheureuse!!! :affraid:



 C'est vrai que t'as des yeux.... :love:    _ je parle bien de Chokobelle pas de Fab'Fab_


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2005)

tu as raison : fabien est mal noté


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> wawaou !



Pas mieux...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juillet 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Ouhow, va falloir faire gaffe aux connotations ici :rateau:



Et pas qu'un peu... Le chacal n'est pas une éspèce en voie de disparition ici...


----------



## chokobelle (25 Juillet 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que t'as des yeux.... :love:    _ je parle bien de Chokobelle pas de Fab'Fab_



Pourquoi, t'en as pas toi? Tu devrais essayer c'est pratique............


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juillet 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, t'en as pas toi? Tu devrais essayer c'est pratique............



Heuuuuuuuu... si tu commences à leur répondre comme ça ; tu vas les exciter...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Ouhow, va falloir faire gaffe aux connotations ici :rateau:



 Pire que ça ma p'tite dame, imagine un troupeau de coyottes(1) affâmés, errant dans le désert ... puis _tout soudain©_(2) arrive une jolie petite biche(3) bien fraîche(4) ... 


(1) je dis coyottes mais je pourrais dire autre chose 
(2) tu verras tu apprendras aussi les expressions farfelues de certains posteurs indigènes 
(3)oui petite biche, ça convient bien 
(4) qui n'a pas encore usé ses jeans (ou autres) sur les bancs de MacG 

Vala bienvenue  et bon courage (si besoin j'ai un trident : ça peut servir )


----------



## AntoineD (25 Juillet 2005)

eh les gars arrêtez de flooder... y'a le bar pour ça  

En plus, elle est pas si bien que ça...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ...En plus, elle est pas si bien que ça...



Tiens, un vautour...  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (25 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> eh les gars arrêtez de flooder... y'a le bar pour ça
> En plus, elle est pas si bien que ça...


Pour stopper le flood et revenir dans le sujet, je suggère que chokobelle poste d'autres autoportraits  :love:


----------



## chokobelle (25 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuuuuu... si tu commences à leur répondre comme ça ; tu vas les exciter...



Alors la va falloir m'expliquer ce que ma réponse a de si tendancieux?


----------



## jahrom (25 Juillet 2005)

Pourquoi ne pas terminer cette conversation au bar ???


----------



## chokobelle (25 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Vala bienvenue  et bon courage (si besoin j'ai un trident : ça peut servir )



Merci  (pas besoin de trident, j'ai un lapin mordeur chez moi  )


----------



## alèm (25 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pire que ça ma p'tite dame, imagine un troupeau de coyottes(1) affâmés, errant dans le désert ... puis _tout soudain©_(2) arrive une jolie petite biche(3) bien fraîche(4) ...
> 
> 
> (1) je dis coyottes mais je pourrais dire autre chose
> ...




moi je t'aime Lorna... :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 

je vais te proposer comme modo ici à la place d'iMax...    puisqu'il n'existe pas !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> moi je t'aime Lorna... :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:
> 
> je vais te proposer comme modo ici à la place d'iMax...    puisqu'il n'existe pas !



Euh moi aussi ...:rose: j't'aime bien Alem :rose: mais euh pas en public les déclarations voyons !!! 

 'cusez m'sieurs dames il est tout jeune et est encore foufou :hein: 


Ah non _modératine_, j'ai déjà dit : c'est pas pour moi !


----------



## alèm (26 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euh moi aussi ...:rose: j't'aime bien Alem :rose: mais euh pas en public les déclarations voyons !!!
> 
> 'cusez m'sieurs dames il est tout jeune et est encore foufou :hein:



jeune ?!! ah tiens, je croyais qu'on s'était pourtant donné nos dâtes de naissance...   gamine !


----------



## Malow (26 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ...



On attend ton autoportrait pris en Bretagne ce week !!!


----------



## teo (26 Juillet 2005)

_Alèm:_
Edith: mal lu....
J'aurai vraiment du te piquer ta boite à image, au moins 5" ! 

Ce soir je me fais une série et je n'oublie pas d'aller faire développer la pelloche dans l'appareil


----------



## nikolo (26 Juillet 2005)

Quel Floding, le bar est fermé????


----------



## jahrom (27 Juillet 2005)

ça y est la nouvelle galerie est *mise à jour.*

J'ai mis toutes les photos sur la même page.
L'avantage : on les voit toutes plus facilement.
L'inconvénient : c'est plus long à charger.

Si vous préfériez avant, faites le savoir...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Juillet 2005)

*out ça c'est bien gentil mes mignons*
mais pourquoi un autoportrait se devrait-il d'être beau et valorisant ?




:rateau: 
:bebe:


----------



## jahrom (27 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> "mais pourquoi un autoportrait se devrait-il d'être beau et valorisant ?"



T'as pas du tous les regarder....


----------



## jahrom (27 Juillet 2005)

Ceux qui prennent des photos avec des Minolta sont lourds...

Vous avez remarquez qu'a chaque fois en titre d'image il y a "MINOLTA DIGITAL CAMERA" (voir chokobelle)

Bon je retoucherai ça...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

et une de plus


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mis toutes les photos sur la même page.
> L'avantage : on les voit toutes plus facilement.
> L'inconvénient : c'est plus long à charger.
> 
> Si vous préfériez avant, faites le savoir...


Moi je préfère largement comme ça !


----------



## Virpeen (27 Juillet 2005)

Et hop ! Deux toutes chaudes d'il y a quelques minutes !  
Non, j'ai pas la tête en biais, c'est juste mon reflet dans mon iPod  
Je n'ai pas pu faire un choix entre les deux alors... :rose:


----------



## macmarco (27 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Et hop ! Deux toutes chaudes d'il y a quelques minutes !
> Non, j'ai pas la tête en biais, c'est juste mon reflet dans mon iPod
> Je n'ai pas pu faire un choix entre les deux alors... :rose:




Moi je dirais la seconde !


----------



## bouilla (27 Juillet 2005)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=5337&stc=1

Contribution a travers la photocopieuse ! 

Hin Hin Hin


----------



## Foguenne (27 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> ça y est la nouvelle galerie est *mise à jour.*
> 
> J'ai mis toutes les photos sur la même page.
> L'avantage : on les voit toutes plus facilement.
> ...



C'est très chouette comme ça.    
 :love: 

Bon, j'ai été a une fête ou j'ai fait plein d'autoportrait. 

Mon préféré et d'ailleurs nouvel avatar. 






Un autre, il manque juste le truc rouge sur ma tête et ça aurait été parfait.


----------



## Macounette (27 Juillet 2005)

Pour le nouvel album, je trouve ça nickel, au bureau ça se charge très vite, on verra à la maison.


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai été a une fête ou j'ai fait plein d'autoportrait.
> 
> Mon préféré et d'ailleurs nouvel avatar.


Arf !    :love:
Proposition de Theme pour le concours photo d'Aout: *"Le tombeur de ces dames"*


----------



## Spyro (27 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mis toutes les photos sur la même page.
> L'avantage : on les voit toutes plus facilement.
> L'inconvénient : c'est plus long à charger.


C'est bien lourd quand même.
Tu veux que je te prête le logiciel que j'ai fait pour les smileys ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> ça y est la nouvelle galerie est *mise à jour.*
> 
> J'ai mis toutes les photos sur la même page.
> L'avantage : on les voit toutes plus facilement.
> ...



Ah j'aime bien comme ça  au moins là on voit tout le monde même les plus discrets  

 note à Paul : le *"truc rouge"* que tu portes sur la tête c'est une *jarretière ! 
*_(ne me remercie pas c'est bien normal )_


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> note à Paul : le *"truc rouge"* que tu portes sur la tête c'est une *jarretière !
> *_(ne me remercie pas c'est bien normal )_


  Ah je me disais qu'il était bizarre ce bandana !


----------



## jahrom (27 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah j'aime bien comme ça  au moins là on voit tout le monde même les plus discrets
> 
> note à Paul : le *"truc rouge"* que tu portes sur la tête c'est une *jarretière !
> *_(ne me remercie pas c'est bien normal )_



Tiens, Lorna, sais tu que nous avons parlé de ton autoportrait a l'AES breton et nous sommes d'accord pour dire que c'est le plus beau...:love:

Pour les hommes j'ai une faiblesse pour celui d'Alèm...


----------



## Macounette (27 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, Lorna, sais tu que nous avons parlé de ton autoportrait a l'AES breton et nous sommes d'accord pour dire que c'est le plus beau...:love:
> 
> Pour les hommes j'ai une faiblesse pour celui d'Alèm...


Lequel ? 
C'est vrai que celui de Lorna est le plus beau. 
Pour les hommes, j'aime beaucoup celui de WebO. :love:


----------



## jahrom (27 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Lequel ?



celui ci


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, Lorna, sais tu que nous avons parlé de ton autoportrait a l'AES breton et nous sommes d'accord pour dire que c'est le plus beau...:love:



Ah oui ?  ben euh :rose: merci merci bien :rose: mais euh quand même ... :rose: ...  hum ...


----------



## mado (27 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, Lorna, sais tu que nous avons parlé de ton autoportrait a l'AES breton et nous sommes d'accord pour dire que c'est le plus beau...:love:
> 
> Pour les hommes j'ai une faiblesse pour celui d'Alèm...


 
Je confirme Lorna 

Quand à celui d'alèm, je peux plus entrer dans ma salle de bain sans y penser  (ben oui j'ai essayé  , mais y'a toujours un truc qui va pas !)


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

bon, voila, il fallait s'y attendre
trop de flood est dangereux poour la santé....












choisis celle que tu preferes Jahrom pour la galerie....
moi, j'aime bien la premiere...


----------



## mado (27 Juillet 2005)

Essaie les gouttes bleues


----------



## jahrom (27 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> "bon, voila, il fallait s'y attendre
> trop de flood est dangereux poour la santé...."



Pas mal comme excuse, j'aurais du penser à ça quand j'étais jeune... 


Je vais mettre les 2 dans la galerie...


----------



## N°6 (27 Juillet 2005)

:affraid: 'tain, mais Stook arrête la feuille de style orange !  :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juillet 2005)

mouais......beaucoup de sous-entendu.....:mouais:....
en fait, c'est un probleme de glandes lacrimale sur l'oeil gauche....parait que ça va s'arranger.....
mais, bon, un seul oeil rouge toute la journée , t'as l'air c*n....
a croire que je n'ai fumé que la moitie d'un....


----------



## macelene (28 Juillet 2005)

Et paf tout les "membres" de MAcGé réunis en une seule page...     

Très bien  Jahrom...      ça fonctionne bien....


----------



## AntoineD (28 Juillet 2005)

y'a plus qu'organiser un pic-nic à Paris plage


----------



## mactambour (1 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> y'a plus qu'organiser un pic-nic à Paris plage



Pourquoi pas ? Quoique ...   

Est-ce qu'une demie mactambour serait encore admise dans les autoportraits ???







 
​


----------



## jahrom (1 Août 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> "Est-ce qu'une demie mactambour serait encore admise dans les autoportraits ???"



Mais bien sur et même une entière...


----------



## AntoineD (1 Août 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas ? Quoique ...
> 
> Est-ce qu'une demie mactambour serait encore admise dans les autoportraits ???
> 
> ...



De nos jours tout le monde fait les choses à moitié... quelle tristesse...


----------



## mactambour (1 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> De nos jours tout le monde fait les choses à moitié... quelle tristesse...



A toi et à Jahrom...
 

L'autre demie reste ainsi un peu mystérieuse   

J'ai imprimé la galerie sous PDF c'est super bien - je n'ai pas le TGV pour Internet ! seulement un petit TER très lent...

 :love:


----------



## Grug (1 Août 2005)

tiens, celui là aussi c'etait un autoportrait.


----------



## jahrom (1 Août 2005)

Faites au Redlight samedi soir... C'est DJ Paulette qui m'a inspiré...:love:


----------



## AntoineD (1 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Faites au Redlight samedi soir... C'est DJ Paulette qui m'a inspiré...:love:



pas mal, pas mal, en plus je trouve ça moins frime que tes autres autoportraits dans lesquels t'as tendance à te la jouer bô gôsssssse


----------



## jahrom (1 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> pas mal, pas mal, en plus je trouve ça moins frime que tes autres autoportraits dans lesquels t'as tendance à te la jouer bô gôsssssse



Non non JE suis bô gossssse...:love: ah si je pouvais m'embrasser....


----------



## ange_63 (1 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Non non JE suis bô gossssse...:love: ah si je pouvais m'embrasser....



Oullla ! Attention tu vas finir par te transformer com dans la légende de Narcisse !   

L'histoire d'un beau jeune homme amoureux de sa propre image. En se penchant au-dessus d'une fontaine pour boire, Narcisse vit son reflet dans l'eau. Perdu dans la contemplation de son image, il se noya et fut transfomé en fleur... :mouais:


----------



## teo (1 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Putain la classe internationale !
> :rose:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:




Tu l'as pas encore vu sur le bateau, un vrai Commandeur ! en plus, un hôte parfait ! 

Jamais vu un poisson rouge de cet envergure !


----------



## jahrom (1 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> En se penchant au-dessus d'une fontaine pour boire, Narcisse vit son reflet dans l'eau. Perdu dans la contemplation de son image, il se noya et fut transfomé en fleur... :mouais:



Impossible que ça m'arrive !!! de l'eau !! pouuaaahhh ! quelle horreur ! 

et pour la fleur je vis avec...:love:


----------



## Macounette (1 Août 2005)

Pas mal ces jeux de lumière.  
Mais bon, comme je ne vais pas souvent en boîte, j'ai fait avec les moyens du bord.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Impossible que ça m'arrive !!! de l'eau !! pouuaaahhh ! quelle horreur !



*Ouais *
ça, je te comprend bien Jah
Pas facile de voir son reflet au fond d'un verre à bière, avec toute c'te mousse...


----------



## AntoineD (2 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal ces jeux de lumière.
> Mais bon, comme je ne vais pas souvent en boîte, j'ai fait avec les moyens du bord.



J'aimerais pas qu'un jour, tu me gueules dessus... t'as l'air flippante comme nana... :mouais:


----------



## NightWalker (2 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais pas qu'un jour, tu me gueules dessus... t'as l'air flippante comme nana... :mouais:



héhé...   mais j'aime beaucoup celle là...


----------



## Macounette (2 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais pas qu'un jour, tu me gueules dessus... t'as l'air flippante comme nana... :mouais:


LOL 

commentaire de mon belge : _"tiens, il n'a pas tort..."_

:mouais:


----------



## mactambour (2 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal ces jeux de lumière.
> Mais bon, comme je ne vais pas souvent en boîte, j'ai fait avec les moyens du bord.



Que se cache-t'il ??? derrière ce regard ???      

Néanmoins, Macounette, je trouve cette photo très réussie... 

  

 :love:


----------



## clampin (2 Août 2005)

allez, moi dans l'ascensseur ...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> allez, moi dans l'ascensseur ...




uauwwww!!!!    

dis donc tu en as des points noirs !!!  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 




    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tiens, celui là aussi c'etait un autoportrait.




rien a ajouter: bô gosse       :love:


----------



## AntoineD (2 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> rien a ajouter: bô gosse       :love:




quelle midinette...


----------



## Macounette (2 Août 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Que se cache-t'il ??? derrière ce regard ???


Un gros coup de pompe :rateau:  



			
				mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Néanmoins, Macounette, je trouve cette photo très réussie...


merci toi


----------



## jahrom (2 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> quelle midinette...



Heu n'est ce pas toi qui a commencé à parler "bô gosse" ???


----------



## iNano (2 Août 2005)

Un petit deuxième... Histoire de filer du boulot à Jahrom


----------



## AntoineD (2 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Heu n'est ce pas toi qui a commencé à parler "bô gosse" ???



oui mais c'était pas le même type de propos...


----------



## jahrom (2 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> oui mais c'était pas le même type de propos...



Ah bon ??  Je suis déçu.... 



			
				iNano a dit:
			
		

> Un petit deuxième... Histoire de filer du boulot à Jahrom



Aucun soucis... Encore ! Encore !


----------



## AntoineD (2 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ??  Je suis déçu....



Quoi que si y'a Malow... va savoir.  :love:


----------



## jahrom (2 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Quoi que si y'a Malow... va savoir.  :love:



Elle a décidément plus de succès que moi...

:love::love:C'est aussi pour ça que je l'aime...


----------



## AntoineD (2 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Elle a décidément plus de succès que moi...
> 
> :love::love:C'est aussi pour ça que je l'aime...



...alors faut pas l'emmener n'importe sinon tu risques de finir tout seul dans ton coin pendant qu'elle s'amuse   (pardon...  :love: )


----------



## jahrom (2 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ...alors faut pas l'emmener n'importe sinon tu risques de finir tout seul dans ton coin pendant qu'elle s'amuse   (pardon...  :love: )


:mouais:

Je l'aime parcequ'elle a du succès mais aussi parcequ'elle est fidèle...




La galerie est mise a jour dans 5 minutes...


----------



## NightWalker (2 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> La galerie est mise a jour dans 5 minutes...



Hé..hé... aller retour au taf...


----------



## jahrom (2 Août 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Hé..hé... aller retour au taf...



salaud 

Heu.... promis je le ferais demain... mais la je viens de la mettre à jour... 

Donc galerie à jour (sauf pour NightWalker)


----------



## NightWalker (2 Août 2005)

t'inquètes... c'était vraiment fait exprès


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> quelle midinette...




ouiiiii il est bôooooo et en plus il a un batôoooo !!!!!!!    

et toi a par tes lunettes tu as quoi ?   



jaloux


----------



## AntoineD (3 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et toi a par tes lunettes tu as quoi ?



J'aimerais te répondre mais je souhaite pas tenir des propos hors-charte, Robetav  

(sic)


----------



## diabolosof (4 Août 2005)

En revenant de vacances, j'ai fait un 'train-portrait' :


----------



## Kounkountchek (4 Août 2005)

diabolosof a dit:
			
		

> En revenant de vacances, j'ai fait un 'train-portrait' :



Moi j'aurai plutôt appelé ça un "portrain"


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2005)

Oh, une suissesse


----------



## diabolosof (5 Août 2005)

Damned, reperée   

Oui, le portrain c'est aussi joli


----------



## ficelle (10 Août 2005)

je profite de ma connexion gprs pour vous faire un petit coucou des hauteurs de forcalquier, et une speciale dédicace à foguenne


----------



## iNano (10 Août 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> je profite de ma connexion gprs pour vous faire un petit coucou des hauteurs de forcalquier, et une speciale dédicace à foguenne


On ne voit pas les images, enfin, en ce qui me concerne...


----------



## richard-deux (10 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> On ne voit pas les images, enfin, en ce qui me concerne...



Pareil.
A moins que son visage ne soit des points d'interrogations mais je doute.


----------



## ficelle (11 Août 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Pareil.
> A moins que son visage ne soit des points d'interrogations mais je doute.



arf 

vous etes marrant..  je suis en gprs, avec firefox et sans les images  

bon, je vais la poster dans la galerie macgé


----------



## NightWalker (11 Août 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Pareil.
> A moins que son visage ne soit des points d'interrogations mais je doute.


Si..si... c'est son autoportrait...

c'est bien la photo d'une "ficelle" en forme de point d'interrogation... non ???    :rateau:


----------



## ficelle (11 Août 2005)




----------



## bengilli (11 Août 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

>




Je te rêve  c'est pour quand le road trip bécanes macg ?


----------



## Foguenne (11 Août 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

>



C'est beau un homme et une DR.


----------



## diabolosof (11 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau un homme et une DR.



Bah.... moi je préfère un homme et un G5


----------



## bengilli (11 Août 2005)

diabolosof a dit:
			
		

> Bah.... moi je préfère un homme et un G5



Tafiole


----------



## alan.a (11 Août 2005)

diabolosof a dit:
			
		

> Bah.... moi je préfère un homme et un G5



Bah ... moi je préfère une femme avec une jolie culotte


----------



## NightWalker (11 Août 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Bah ... moi je préfère une femme avec une jolie culotte


une belle lingerie Alan... pfff...  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## diabolosof (11 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Tafiole



Fais gaffe comment tu me traites ! Mon mari est grand et costaud


----------



## Caddie Rider (11 Août 2005)

ah les trains suisses, que de bon souvenirs 

Naaa je deconne l'horreur de partir tous les dimanches soir pendant 4 mois


----------



## CataTon (14 Août 2005)

J'ai pas encore dit grand-chose depuis plus d'un an sur ces forums mais voilà au moins ma tête


----------



## macmarco (14 Août 2005)

CataTon a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas encore dit grand-chose depuis plus d'un an sur ces forums mais voilà au moins ma tête





La quantité ne fait pas la qualité.


----------



## Malow (21 Août 2005)

Bonsoir...  

Une petite contribution !!! je pensais à MacG sur la plage à Barcelone....alors voici un autoportrait de plus...


----------



## NightWalker (21 Août 2005)

Quelle silhouette :love: :love: :love:   Et en vrai ça donne quoi   siffle:

C'est la plage du village olympique à Barcelonne ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2005)

Superbe, Malow.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2005)

A mon tour, l'ombre chinoise (moins sexy, mais, bon...)







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Malow (21 Août 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Quelle silhouette :love: :love: :love:   Et en vrai ça donne quoi   siffle:
> 
> C'est la plage du village olympique à Barcelonne ?



Merci   

C'était sur une des plages de Casteldefels    :love:


----------



## Malow (21 Août 2005)

Ozone a dit:
			
		

> A mon tour, l'ombre chinoise (moins sexy, mais, bon...)



Moins sexy, mais le paysage est magnifique....


----------



## iTof (21 Août 2005)

CataTon a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas encore dit grand-chose depuis plus d'un an sur ces forums mais voilà au moins ma tête


 j'aime bien ce foramt "panoramique"


----------



## CataTon (21 Août 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien ce foramt "panoramique"



merci 
puis moi je suis loin de pouvoir faire des jolies ombres, j'ai pas la silhouette et je ne me rappelle même plus de la dernière fois que le Soleil est passé par Bruxelles !


----------



## jahrom (21 Août 2005)

Bon ce soir je suis un peu naze, mais promis demain je vous fais une mise à jour de la galerie...


----------



## NightWalker (22 Août 2005)

Ozone a dit:
			
		

> A mon tour, l'ombre chinoise (moins sexy, mais, bon...)


Sublime le paysage...   ce serait pas dans le Pyrenées ?  il n'y aurait pas trois lacs ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (22 Août 2005)

Petite contribution sur ce fil bien sympatique.


----------



## WebOliver (24 Août 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Petite contribution sur ce fil bien sympatique.




.........mais tu fais plus espiègle que sage...




			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> autoportrait.jpg



waoaw....tu sembles porter tout la peine du monde..........
il est génial.......excellent....je suis impressioné.....pitin® !


----------



## sylko (24 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>



C'est lorsque tu paumes une page sur XSmile?


----------



## maiwen (24 Août 2005)

ça faisait longtemps alors ... ouala  :rose: 


celui qui dit que j'ai une tête de femme des bois (  ) je le ... !!!


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2005)

cassé les lunettes ?


----------



## NightWalker (24 Août 2005)

Effectivement ça fait moins Malicia  :love:


----------



## maiwen (24 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> cassé les lunettes ?


non je fais juste comme .... certains  ... qui enlèvent leur lunettes pour être pris en photo


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça faisait longtemps alors ... ouala  :rose:
> 
> 
> celui qui dit que j'ai une tête de femme des bois (  ) je le ... !!!



:affraid: Mais tu as fais quoi en vacances? :affraid:


----------



## Grug (24 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>


  
pleure pas, c'est pas grave, même sous intel y'aura toujours une pomme dessus


----------



## maiwen (24 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: Mais tu as fais quoi en vacances? :affraid:


je savais bien que je ferrai peur à quelqu'un un jour ou l'autre  :mouais:  :rose:


----------



## macinside (24 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non je fais juste comme .... certains  ... qui enlèvent leur lunettes pour être pris en photo



 qui ça ?


----------



## macmarco (24 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: Mais tu as fais quoi en vacances? :affraid:




La fête tous les jours ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça faisait longtemps alors ... ouala  :rose:




t'as pas l'air commode ..... pas aimée les vacances ?


----------



## maiwen (24 Août 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> La fête tous les jours ! :rateau:


non jamais fait la fête    


j'ai rien de spécial  ça doit être ma tête du métro quand y'a un pervers qui se frotte à moi    ... ( non mais je déconne hein  )


----------



## jahrom (24 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça faisait longtemps alors ... ouala  :rose:
> 
> 
> celui qui dit que j'ai une tête de femme des bois (  ) je le ... !!!




Alors ces vacances en Sibérie ??


----------



## maiwen (24 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Alors ces vacances en Sibérie ??


hum je vois pas trop le rapport avec la sibérie ...


----------



## jahrom (24 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hum je vois pas trop le rapport avec la sibérie ...



Rien je me disais qu'avec ce tein tu devais revenir d'un pays ensoleillé...


----------



## maiwen (24 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Rien je me disais qu'avec ce tein tu devais revenir d'un pays ensoleillé...


oui ... c'est vrai que c'est pas du Noir et Blanc non plus


----------



## jahrom (24 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui ... c'est vrai que c'est pas du Noir et Blanc non plus



bronzé en noir et blanc ça donne gris non ?! pas transparent...


----------



## maiwen (24 Août 2005)

hihi bah j'ai la photo originale aussi    

m'enfin bref ... montre nous ton bronzage toi aussi


----------



## jahrom (24 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> "m'enfin bref ... montre nous ton bronzage toi aussi "



Cette année, j'ai pas fait de plongée....


----------



## jahrom (24 Août 2005)

Galerie mise à jour...


----------



## iNano (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça faisait longtemps alors ... ouala  :rose:
> 
> 
> celui qui dit que j'ai une tête de femme des bois (  ) je le ... !!!


On dirait Blair Witch !!!!


----------



## CataTon (25 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> On dirait Blair Witch !!!!



Tiens, ça m'a fait penser à des portraits que j'avais il y a environ 3 ou 4 ans :





mais j'ai perdu la photo originale, il ne me reste qu'un petit format.

Puis celle-ci :


----------



## DarkNeo (25 Août 2005)

Bijour Tous !

Voila le style Pgm en action, 
Bassou j'ai hate de voir ce qu'il vaut à UT2K4 (lol je sais que tu me own  jsuis mauvais )

Dommage qu'il y ait pas Counter Strike sur Mac sinon je crois que j'aurais gagné


----------



## DarkNeo (25 Août 2005)

'Trappez celle la aussi 






Bref faut pas me faire c**** sinon je décapite


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

DarkNeo, 3 posts, drogué, prostitué. Ça me rappelle un bouquin de jeunesse


----------



## DarkNeo (25 Août 2005)

LOL Dakor 
Connait pas ce livre


----------



## macmarco (25 Août 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> LOL Dakor
> Connait pas ce livre




Il s'agit sans doute de celui-ci.


----------



## DarkNeo (25 Août 2005)

Merci 
Et bien sur ce je me dis que je lirais pas ce bouquin niark


----------



## bengilli (25 Août 2005)

Cher DarkNeo, les nioubes sont les bienvenus dans le Bar 

Portfolio est un forum bien fréquenté


----------



## alèm (25 Août 2005)

bon, c'est pas un peu fini ce bordel ?!! Jahrom, va ranger ta chambre... ah non, j'y file avec Malow. Super, retourne au coin du Bar avec ton bonnet d'âne. DarkNeo, le petit nioubie là, t'arrêtes de mâcher ton cheuhouinguegomme ?!! tu vas voir, ça rigole pas avec moi !


----------



## DarkNeo (25 Août 2005)

HOU ! HOUUUUUUUUUUUUU !
Le modo qui se trompe dans sa redirection 
Bon je t'en veux pas ^^.


----------



## jahrom (25 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> "... ah non, j'y file avec Malow."




Arrfff, alors en fait quand tu écris en vert c'est que tu rêves...

Et moi qui croyais que c'était pour la modération...


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir...
> 
> Une petite contribution !!! je pensais à MacG sur la plage à Barcelone....alors voici un autoportrait de plus...


t'as des grandes jambes    :rose:


----------



## DarkNeo (26 Août 2005)

C'est pour mieux te dominer mon enfant !


----------



## macmarco (26 Août 2005)

Euh, les gars, Malow n'est pas libre, arrêtez de fantasmer ! :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (26 Août 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Euh, les gars, Malow n'est pas libre, arrêtez de fantasmer ! :rateau:



Merci macmarco


----------



## Malow (26 Août 2005)

Mise à part ca , elles étaient sympa les plages de naturisme a barcelone !!!


----------



## macmarco (26 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Mise à part ca , elles étaient sympa les plages de naturisme a barcelone !!!





    X 1000


----------



## jahrom (26 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Mise à part ca , elles étaient sympa les plages de naturisme a barcelone !!!



C'est déjà pas facile d'arrêter un incendie, mais alors si tu balances de l'essence dessus, je peux plus rien faire....


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Mise à part ca , elles étaient sympa les plages de naturisme a barcelone !!!



allumeuse!!!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> allumeuse!!!!!



pareil!


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Août 2005)

petit n'autoportrait du Stook et de sa stookette......


----------



## ange_63 (27 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> petit n'autoportrait du Stook et de sa stookette......



Ho comme ils sont mignons!!! :love: 
Sympa com photo


----------



## jahrom (27 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> petit n'autoportrait du Stook et de sa stookette......




Oui, elle est très sympa celle la...


----------



## El_ChiCo (30 Août 2005)

superbe photo webo.
Et stook, elle à l'air sympa la stoukette...


----------



## semac (30 Août 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> superbe photo webo.
> Et stook, elle à l'air sympa la stoukette...


heuu... vous savez ce que veut dire une stouquette chez les guignols :rose:


----------



## macmarco (30 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> heuu... vous savez ce que veut dire une stouquette chez les guignols :rose:









'A stouquette ?


----------



## ficelle (30 Août 2005)

j'ai eu le droit au calvaire "fete foraine"....


----------



## zelita (30 Août 2005)

hop !


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2005)

Hop suisse ? :affraid:


----------



## jpmiss (30 Août 2005)




----------



## Nephou (30 Août 2005)

t'as quand même pas acheté le caisson du e-300 si ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Août 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>




tu fais des bulles dans ton aquarium ?   





   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (30 Août 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> t'as quand même pas acheté le caisson du e-300 si ?



Nan, j'attend noël 

C'est pris avec l'apn (G3 je crois) d'un pote qui avait un caison


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

>



*Voici le miel*
... mais où sont les abeilles ?



 
 :bebe: 

 :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (30 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Voici le miel*
> ... mais où sont les abeilles ?
> 
> 
> ...




Bizzzzzz


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Août 2005)

Ma première participation à ce thread, avec une photo qui est déjà présente sur le site, dans le thread de la Bouffe du mois parisienne de mai 2005. 
Je ne possède pas encore d'appareil photo numérique, et je n'ai pas non plus d'autoportrait sur papier photo à scanner, donc je réutilise l'autoportrait AES. :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Août 2005)

feignasse...


----------



## jahrom (30 Août 2005)

La gale'ie est à jou'


----------



## alan.a (30 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>



Ça se moque des stringistes, mais il me semble qu'on voit bcp trop de ta petite fesse pour que ce soit un maillot conventionnel   

T'étais jaloux en fait


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Août 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ça se moque des stringistes, mais il me semble qu'on voit bcp trop de ta petite fesse pour que ce soit un maillot conventionnel
> 
> T'étais jaloux en fait


 il a l'oeil le salaud... 
jpmiss TU ES FAIT!!! AVOUE!!!


----------



## Caddie Rider (30 Août 2005)

Ma contribution 

meuhhhhh 

Edith  : Mince elle est un peu floue :d


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2005)




----------



## maiwen (30 Août 2005)

:love: grreeeeeuh ( pas meuh )  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (30 Août 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Ma contribution
> 
> meuhhhhh
> 
> Edith  : Mince elle est un peu floue :d


 elle est surtout grande...


----------



## golf (31 Août 2005)

Merci à stook 



​


----------



## jpmiss (31 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> il a l'oeil le salaud...
> jpmiss TU ES FAIT!!! AVOUE!!!



L'oeil d'un poulpe oui! Ce qu'on voit c'est mon molet gauche. 
Voici une image prise quelques minutes plus tot ou on voit tres bien que je ne porte pas de string:






Et quand bien même, je ne me moquais pas de mon touriste, enfin pas plus qu'un gars qui photographie un pingouin sur la banquise...


----------



## Luc G (31 Août 2005)

Il y a pas mal d'années !


----------



## JPTK (31 Août 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Il y a pas mal d'années !



Et c'était avant ton changement de sexe :style:


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> La gale'ie est à jou'



 Merci.


----------



## Luc G (31 Août 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Et c'était avant ton changement de sexe :style:



Non, non, c'est juste que j'étais mignon quand j'étais petit   
(La prochaine, je vous en mets une en barbu, pour changer !   )


----------



## yvos (31 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> L'oeil d'un poulpe oui! Ce qu'on voit c'est mon molet gauche.
> Voici une image prise quelques minutes plus tot ou on voit tres bien que je ne porte pas de string:
> 
> 
> ...




c'est quoi cette énooooooooooooooooooooooorme bête poilue verte, là?

plutôt sympa ce bronzage niçois, en tout cas


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Voici le miel*
> ... mais où sont les abeilles ?
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas la bonne


----------



## alan.a (31 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> L'oeil d'un poulpe oui! Ce qu'on voit c'est mon molet gauche.


   


			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Voici une image prise quelques minutes plus tot ou on voit tres bien que je ne porte pas de string:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai l'impression de revoir un épisode de l'homme de l'Atlantide !!! 

C'etait filmé dans les mêmes couleurs


----------



## Luc G (31 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi cette énooooooooooooooooooooooorme bête poilue verte, là?
> 
> plutôt sympa ce bronzage niçois, en tout cas



C'est Tarzoon, la honte de la jungle, en train de sauter dans la verte prairie


----------



## Luc G (31 Août 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'etait filmé dans les mêmes couleurs



Oui mais là, c'est sans trucages, chapeau !


----------



## yvos (31 Août 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression de revoir un épisode de l'homme de l'Atlantide !!!
> 
> C'etait filmé dans les mêmes couleurs



Y' avait pas un film pour lequel on distribuait des lunettes rouges/bleues pour voir en 3D, genre le monstre du lac ou un truc dans ce genre?...mes souvenirs sout flous..


----------



## AntoineD (31 Août 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ça se moque des stringistes, mais il me semble qu'on voit bcp trop de ta petite fesse pour que ce soit un maillot conventionnel
> 
> T'étais jaloux en fait


 
y s'est moqué de toi ?...


----------



## alan.a (31 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> y s'est moqué de toi ?...








Ca ne peut pas être moi, mes strings sont noirs


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Y' avait pas un film pour lequel on distribuait des lunettes rouges/bleues pour voir en 3D, genre le monstre du lac ou un truc dans ce genre?...mes souvenirs sout flous..




L'étrange créature du lac noir...


----------



## IceandFire (31 Août 2005)

oué diffusé sur FR3  dans la dernière séance...  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Août 2005)




----------



## playaman (31 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>



Grandiose !


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> heuu... vous savez ce que veut dire une stouquette chez les guignols :rose:



c'est peut etre pas un hasard....


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

>





mais qui sont bô...........


----------



## NightWalker (31 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais qui sont bô...........



Oui mais il a coupé 1/4 de la sagesse...


----------



## macmarco (31 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

>





Là, comme ça, on dirait que tu lui suces la cervelle !   :affraid:


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

>






 Comme vous êtes mignons, tous les deux!... :love: :love:


----------



## JPTK (31 Août 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, c'est juste que j'étais mignon quand j'étais petit
> (La prochaine, je vous en mets une en barbu, pour changer !   )



Petit mignon et barbu, j'ai hâte  :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (31 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

>





Et, dis donc,  tu ne m'as pas demander mon avis ?
En plus, on ne voit que toi !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Et, dis donc,  tu ne m'as pas demander mon avis ?
> En plus, on ne voit que toi !


*Qu'y puis-je ?*
je suis photogénique, c'est comme ça.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Et, dis donc,  tu ne m'as pas demander mon avis ?
> En plus, on ne voit que toi !




en plus, il est vache :
un petit coup de toshop pour masquer le  bouton ne l'aurait pas trop fatigué !!


----------



## Luc G (1 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Petit mignon et barbu, j'ai hâte  :love:



Ben, non pas tout en même temps, ce serait passer du coq à l'âne


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en plus, il est vache :
> un petit coup de toshop pour masquer le  bouton ne l'aurait pas trop fatigué !!



*C'est pas un bouton*
c'est sa narine


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Il y a pas mal d'années !



 tu savais déjà te prendre en photo ?  Waou t'étais précoce dis-donc! 

 Bon c'est pour quand le prochain _vrai_ autoportrait ? 


_ps : quelles bouclettes, un vrai p'tit ange ! :love:_


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est pour quand le prochain _vrai_ autoportrait ?


A ce propos je rappelle qu'il y a un thread qui s'appelle "coup de vieux" dans le bar et qu'il est l'endroit idoine pour poster ce genre de photos qui ne sont pas des autoportraits 

Et qu'ici c'est des *auto*portraits donc.  :modo:


----------



## Luc G (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> A ce propos je rappelle qu'il y a un thread qui s'appelle "coup de vieux" dans le bar et qu'il est l'endroit idoine pour poster ce genre de photos qui ne sont pas des autoportraits
> 
> Et qu'ici c'est des *auto*portraits donc.  :modo:



C'est vrai, je me suis égaré


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, je me suis égaré



*Le petit Luc G*
est attendu à l'accueil des forums par ses parents


----------



## La SAGEsse (1 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en plus, il est vache :
> un petit coup de toshop pour masquer le  bouton ne l'aurait pas trop fatigué !!



C'est un grain de beauuuuuté !!! :hein:
C'est sur,  je ne suis pas photogénique mais en vrai, qu'est ce que je suis beeeeelle ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> C'est un grain de beauuuuuté !!! :hein:
> C'est sur,  je ne suis pas photogénique mais en vrai, qu'est ce que je suis beeeeelle ...




opssssss  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## NED (1 Septembre 2005)

Ma soeur et moi...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ma soeur et moi...




ta soeur est sublissime !!! 

je me demande si t'as pas fait une betise a poster cette photo


----------



## iNano (1 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ma soeur et moi...


Elle est très belle cette photo...     :love:
Ta soeur a un petit air de Jennifer Garner, non ?


----------



## jahrom (1 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ta soeur est sublissime !!!
> 
> je me demande si t'as pas fait une betise a poster cette photo




oui puis elle doit être riche, car jouer dans STAR WARS c'est pas donné à tout le monde...


----------



## iNano (1 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> oui puis elle doit être riche, car jouer dans STAR WARS c'est pas donné à tout le monde...


Effectivement, plutôt Natalie Portman que Jennifer Garner... il est trop fort ce Ned !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, je me suis égaré


Meuuh non t'étais sur la bonne voie 
C'était un bon début, on attend la suite avec impatience !


----------



## mactambour (1 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ma soeur et moi...



La s½ur, le frère et la photo...
Bravississimo !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ma soeur et moi...



Si à droite c'est bien toi, :affraid: t'aurais pas un frère qui traîne parfois sur les forums ... un peu violet et un peu loup aussi ?


----------



## NED (1 Septembre 2005)

Y'en a qui sont quand même tombés dans le panneau...lol


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a qui sont quand même tombés dans le panneau...lol



C'est malin! Mon clavier est tout pégueux maintenant!


----------



## NED (1 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est malin! Mon clavier est tout pégueux maintenant!


Arg!!!
la prochaine fois j'en ferai une avec mon cousin alors...: Yoda...


----------



## DarkNeo (2 Septembre 2005)

Perso j'aurais mis ma femme et moi plutot mais bon ...


----------



## NED (2 Septembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Perso j'aurais mis ma femme et moi plutot mais bon ...


Ba,
Je viens d'avoir un bébé alors ça le fait moyen vis a vis de ma chère et tendre... :rose:


----------



## DarkNeo (4 Septembre 2005)

Oops :d


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Septembre 2005)

*La myrthe*
c'est mauvais pour les neurones !













_digne souvenir de la digne soirée de samedi soir de chez la l'amie mado, autoportrait que je ne peux m'empêcher de poster rici !_


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

du grand art , mon ami, du grand art.....


demian, je trie les photos....promis...


----------



## macelene (5 Septembre 2005)

Ben je crois que je vais arrêter la Myrthe...     ça fait des dégats...


----------



## jahrom (5 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> c'est mauvais pour les neurones !
> 
> 
> 
> _digne souvenir de la digne soirée de samedi soir de chez la l'amie mado, autoportrait que je ne peux m'empêcher de poster rici !_



Du grand art ! Je sens que cet autoportrait va rentrer direct dans le top ten...


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

marche bien ce petit L1 quand meme....:love:.....
'tain, tu verrais les autres.....


----------



## mado (5 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> marche bien ce petit L1 quand meme....:love:.....
> 'tain, tu verrais les autres.....



Oui justement, quand ?


----------



## alèm (5 Septembre 2005)

mado ma chérie ( :love: ) : il semble que les soirées chez toi soient propices à des expériences étranges... 

je m'en tiens pour preuve !


----------



## I-bouk (5 Septembre 2005)

Auto portraits un samedi très tôt, trop tôt... pffff Alcool quand tu nous tien....


----------



## mado (5 Septembre 2005)

Ouf ! 
J'ai cru que tu allais me sermonner pour flood...





PS : pas prête d'oublier 




Tiens, en voilà un . La tête à l'envers.


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> demain, je trie les photos....promis...





			
				mado a dit:
			
		

> Oui justement, quand ?



voila.....




			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> mado ma chérie ( :love: ) : il semble que les soirées chez toi soient propices à des expériences étranges...
> 
> je m'en tiens pour preuve !




c'est rien de le dire.......


et au fait, mon auto pour Sonny, il compte...?


----------



## alèm (5 Septembre 2005)

oui... 


mais avis à la population, j'aimerais bien voir plus souvent des photos que des pages de discute... 

je n'ai pas écrit en vert parce que j'ai d'autres chats à caresser que de vous réfreiner ici mais vous comprendrez...


----------



## manulemafatais (7 Septembre 2005)

Si si...


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Septembre 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Si si...



 Joli!


----------



## JPTK (8 Septembre 2005)

Moi aussi je veux être dans la galerie de jahrom ! MONKEYSINGE aussi !:love:


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je veux être dans la galerie de jahrom ! MONKEYSINGE aussi !:love:




 Pour le singe, il n'y avait pas moyen de le flasher en évitant l'effet "yeux rouges"?
 :rateau:

Difficile de croire qu'il s'agit de trois autoportraits, par ailleurs, tant chaque photo n'a pour ainsi dire rien à voir avec les deux autres... 
 Sympathique, en tout cas!...


----------



## jahrom (8 Septembre 2005)

Je m'occuperai de la mise à jour ce soir...


Merci de respecter le principe de l'*auto*portrait...


----------



## Macounette (8 Septembre 2005)

puisque la mode est aux autoportraits en couple.


----------



## Macounette (8 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Très jolie photo.*
> :love:
> _... maintenant tu peux descendre du haut de l'armoire !_
> 
> ...


mouarf  c'est vrai que ça donne cette impression-là 
mais en fait la photo a été prise en levant tout simplement les bras : grâce à l'écran LCD pivotant du Canon S2-IS.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> puisque la mode est aux autoportraits en couple.



j'aime beaucoup ce genre de cadrage !!!  
Super Macounette ! 

_J'en avais deux en attente d'être postés .. mais bon je verrais plus tard  :rose:_


----------



## jahrom (8 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> _J'en avais deux en attente d'être postés .. mais bon je verrais plus tard  :rose:_



Tout ça pour se faire http://dico.isc.cnrs.fr/dico/fr/chercher?r=adjureradjurer, conjurer, demander, invoquer, mendier, prier, quémander,  réclamer, solliciter, supplier 

Je reconnais bien la, la femme...


----------



## iNano (8 Septembre 2005)

Un iNano est caché dans cette image...


----------



## JPTK (8 Septembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Pour le singe, il n'y avait pas moyen de le flasher en évitant l'effet "yeux rouges"?
> :rateau:
> 
> Difficile de croire qu'il s'agit de trois autoportraits, par ailleurs, tant chaque photo n'a pour ainsi dire rien à voir avec les deux autres...
> Sympathique, en tout cas!...



 Nan il a de la conjonctivite aiguë mon singe... c'est la coke il paraît.

Sinon, ce sont 3 autoportraits, la 1ère avec un pied, et les 2 autres en tenant l'appareil


----------



## macmarco (8 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Un iNano est caché dans cette image...






Ouah ! Facile !!!!! 
C'est toi en bleu à gauche au premier plan ! 
J'ai bon, hein ?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça pour se faire adjurer, conjurer, demander, invoquer, mendier, prier, quémander, réclamer, solliciter, supplier
> 
> Je reconnais bien la, la femme...




:mouais: non pas du tout du tout ! 
Ça fait vraiment vraiement cette impression ?? :rose:

Tout compte fait ça dépend de qui le fait et comment ?  

 non j'rigole !


----------



## Macounette (8 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'aime beaucoup ce genre de cadrage !!!
> Super Macounette !


Merci Lorna :rose:  



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> _J'en avais deux en attente d'être postés .. mais bon je verrais plus tard  :rose:_


Allez, allez, allez, alleeeeez poste-les !  steuplaît ?   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Merci Lorna :rose:



de rien c'est mérité et sincère !  :love:



			
				Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Allez, allez, allez, alleeeeez poste-les !  steuplaît ?   :love:



ben euh non parce que ... c'est un autoportrait duo (le tien m'y fait penser) ..et y'à la p'tite Lorna format réduit (oui bon ça va encore plus réduit que moi quoi !  ) en arrière plan et je suis pas sûre que son pôpa chéri coucou: si tu nous regarde :love: ) sois d'accord ... :rose: 


ps : :hein: pourquoi je la ferme pas plus souvent moi ?


----------



## Spyro (8 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ps : :hein: pourquoi je la ferme pas plus souvent moi ?


Parce que tu es trop bonne avec nous et tu sais à quel point nous aimons te lire  :love: :love:

_Bon maintenant tu les postes tes photos ?   _


----------



## iNano (8 Septembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ouah ! Facile !!!!!
> C'est toi en bleu à gauche au premier plan !
> J'ai bon, hein ?  :love:


Mais non  !... Je suis le vert avec un oeil rouge et des poils sur le torse !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu es trop bonne avec nous et tu sais à quel point nous aimons te lire  :love: :love:



Waouuu :love: alors ça, ça fait 'ach'ment plaisir dis-donc ! :rose: 

Bon ben puisque c'est ça :love: :








j'ai retrouvé ça   ... 



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Bon maintenant tu les postes tes photos ?   _



 ah j'me suis faite avoir on dirait ! :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (8 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Mais non  !... Je suis le vert avec un oeil rouge et des poils sur le torse !





Râââahhh, je suis déçu !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

>




*Tout de même, tu aurais pu*
nettoyer ton rétroviseur !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tout de même pu*
> nettoyer ton rétroviseur !




 Ah ben non après la photo elle aurait été nette ! 

_ps : j'en étais sûre : je l'attendais celle-là  ! _


----------



## WebOliver (8 Septembre 2005)

Tiens, SM n'a pas encore posté...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'essuyer mes lunettes, peine perdue : c'était bien le rétroviseur qui était craspouille !
> 
> :rose:




 pour info générale : sachez que j'ai nettoyé le rétroviseur *après* la prise de vue  

Sinon :mouais: vous pouvez pas admirer plutôt la magnifique couleur des volets si chère aux maisons dites de style "basque" ???


----------



## jahrom (8 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

>



Moi ce que je trouve inquiétant, c'est que non seulement les rétros sont sales, mais en plus tu prends des photos en conduisant les yeux fermés sur le fauteuil du passager...


----------



## maiwen (8 Septembre 2005)

bon , avant qu'on ne me le fasse remarquer ... je suis penchée c'est normal  j'étais sur ma chaise et en restant droite je ne me voyais pas dans la vitre


----------



## Malow (8 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

>



Comme d'habitude, lorna nous offre un auto portrait terrible !!!  ça suffit maintenant !!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce que je trouve inquiétant, c'est que non seulement les rétros sont sales, mais en plus tu prends des photos en conduisant les yeux fermés sur le fauteuil du passager...



 les policiers y z'ont dit pas de téléphone portable en conduisant mais ils ont pas parlé de se prendre en photo ou non !  alors moi ... 

Le volant à droite c'es juste parce qu'on aime bien se faire remarquer  _(et pi c'est plus pratique pour viser les flaques qui vont bien tremper les piétons !  )


ps : Malow ... :rose: ...et puis moi j'en suis qu'à deux  :love: 
_


----------



## alèm (8 Septembre 2005)

de toute façon, Lorna, c'est la meilleure ! :love:

bon, bref, j'en causerais bien en privé mais l'a pas l'air joignable la diablotine (à la menthe).


----------



## jahrom (9 Septembre 2005)

*La GaLeRiE eSt A jOuR...

253 portraits... 
*


----------



## Macounette (9 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Macounette et son Macou


je véhémente protestement !  mon homme à moi, c'est pas un "macou", c'est un homme !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Balooners (10 Septembre 2005)

Va réellement falloir que je mette un auto-portrait dans ce fil un jour où l'autre ...


----------



## I-bouk (10 Septembre 2005)

je suis tous pille le centième ! santé .. hips


----------



## macinside (10 Septembre 2005)

juste comme ça hier soir


----------



## teo (10 Septembre 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Va réellement falloir que je mette un auto-portrait dans ce fil un jour où l'autre ...




Pareil... le dernier date vraiment d'il ya très longtemps... faut juste pas que j'oublie de taxer un numérique lors d'une soirée 


_[Note perso] faudrait aussi que je teste la iSight... est-ce que c'est considéré comme un vrai autoportrait ?  [/Note perso]
_


----------



## alèm (11 Septembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> juste comme ça hier soir




tu t'arranges pas. pourquoi se donner cet air méchant ?


----------



## macinside (11 Septembre 2005)

c'est même pas forcé (la faute a un collègue a lionel  )


----------



## CBi (11 Septembre 2005)

Je ne suis pas membre du club des "accros à MacGé" et autres "5 étoiles vertes" mais tant pis, je me lance... L'important, c'est de participer ?


----------



## JPTK (11 Septembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est même pas forcé (la faute a un collègue a lionel  )




Mais t'as toujours la même expression, essayes-en une autre, y en a des biens


----------



## El_ChiCo (11 Septembre 2005)

En voilà un nouveau pour moi... Je vous en ai préparé quelques uns ces derniers jours, et je vais vous les préparer...


----------



## jahrom (11 Septembre 2005)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas membre du club des "accros à MacGé" et autres "5 étoiles vertes" mais tant pis, je me lance... L'important, c'est de participer ?



C'est sympa de participer.

Mais est ce vraiment un autoportrait ??


----------



## macinside (11 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est sympa de participer.
> 
> Mais est ce vraiment un autoportrait ??



c'est vrai ça, sinon moi je met celle la


----------



## iMax (11 Septembre 2005)

_____


----------



## iMax (11 Septembre 2005)

Bon, alimentons un peu ce thread :rateau:


----------



## NightWalker (11 Septembre 2005)

C'est Kelso (Ashton Kutcher) de That 70's show


----------



## DarkNeo (11 Septembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai ça, sinon moi je met celle la



Oula j'en connais un qui va être jaloux lol


----------



## jahrom (12 Septembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

>



Comment s'appelle la chinoise avec les lunettes ? :love:


----------



## alèm (12 Septembre 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alimentons un peu ce thread :rateau:




iMax : va voir l'annonce du forum, ta photo est trop grande ! 

Edit by iMax: plus maintenant


----------



## AntoineD (12 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Comment s'appelle la chinoise avec les lunettes ? :love:


 
C'est des Japonaises pfff


----------



## macinside (12 Septembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> C'est des Japonaises pfff




ben oui


----------



## morden (12 Septembre 2005)

allez hop je met ma pierre à l'edifice des autoportraits 

un qui date un peu mais bon ... de toute façon c'est qu'un partiel ! lol 
dès que j'en ai un où je ressemble un peu à un etre humain : promis je poste ! 






A part ça, j'ai pas envie de bosser !!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Septembre 2005)

morden a dit:
			
		

> dès que j'en ai un où je ressemble un peu à un etre humain : promis je poste !




*C'est normal *
ces poils sur le nez ?


----------



## iNano (12 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est normal *
> ces poils sur le nez ?


Ce sont des poils ou des points noirs ?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2005)

des débuts de vermicelles rouges


----------



## jahrom (12 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont des poils ou des points noirs ?



Voyons, un peu de respect à notre bon vieux Emmanuel Chain...


----------



## morden (12 Septembre 2005)

rhoooolala  !!!! purée pour le prochain je m'epile le nez !! lol lol       

@ supermoquette : héhé tu me donne une idée pour le repas de ce soir tiens !! 


si ça vous empeche de vivre je peu photoshoper tout ça hein ! 


A part ça, pas encore commencé le boulot !!  !!


----------



## Caddie Rider (14 Septembre 2005)

Voila ma contribution... faite au Reichtag il y a 1 semaine Par ici !!


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alimentons un peu ce thread :rateau:


 joli , c'est juste une jolie photo ou vraiment un autoportrait ?






ou bien ?


----------



## Malow (15 Septembre 2005)

d'une on en met partout  
de deux, on peut plus bouger les muscles du visage :mouais: 
et de trois, je sais même pas combien de temps je dois le garder !!!   

Mais de quatre, ça sent super bon.....









Ok, ok, je sors....


----------



## AlloGwouyne (15 Septembre 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alimentons un peu ce thread :rateau:



Tu serais pas le fils de John Kerry ?


----------



## maiwen (15 Septembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> d'une on en met partout
> de deux, on peut plus bouger les muscles du visage :mouais:
> et de trois, je sais même pas combien de temps je dois le garder !!!
> 
> ...


je dois avoir le même  

é rai e a ermet as e ouger ro a achoire


----------



## Malow (15 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je dois avoir le même
> 
> é rai e a ermet as e ouger ro a achoire



e croi eu e ais e reirer main e nant ...


----------



## macmarco (15 Septembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pas comme ça quand même ???!!!!  :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2005)

moi aussi je met de l'argil verte le dimanche des we trop arrosé de vin et cochonaille :love:


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Septembre 2005)

Ascenseur - Maison de la Radio - Paris

 :rateau:   

'+


----------



## jahrom (18 Septembre 2005)

Galerie à jour... 262 autoportraits


----------



## golf (18 Septembre 2005)

Une belle et vraie galerie d'autoportraits faits avec l'APN de Lastrada à la Bouffe de Paris de mai


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Une belle et vraie galerie d'autoportraits faits avec l'APN de Lastrada à la Bouffe de Paris de mai



excellent


----------



## bengilli (19 Septembre 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Ascenseur - Maison de la Radio - Paris
> 
> :rateau:
> 
> '+




2 secondes plus tard - la photo ne le montre pas  - la porte de l'ascenseur s'ouvrait sur Kurt Masur  :love:


----------



## Spyro (19 Septembre 2005)

Bon, tu vas répondre oui ????  
Et regarde moi quand je te parle !!!!!


----------



## golf (19 Septembre 2005)

L'est pas content le corse, le dragon lui a tenu tête  :love:


----------



## maiwen (20 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon, tu vas répondre oui ????
> Et regarde moi quand je te parle !!!!!


"et tu sais pas où t'as mis mon rasoir ? " ... non ?    

 :love:  :love:


----------



## DarkNeo (20 Septembre 2005)

Ne serait-ce pas notre chere Maiwen ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Septembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Ne serait-ce pas notre chere Maiwen ?




certainement, mais c'est pas un autoportrait...


----------



## Spyro (20 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> certainement, mais c'est pas un autoportrait...


Tous à fait, que font les modérateurs    :modo:  :modo:  :modo:


----------



## La SAGEsse (20 Septembre 2005)

Hop...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Hop...





a qui est destiné ce regard coquin ?   




     :love:


----------



## DarkNeo (20 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> certainement, mais c'est pas un autoportrait...


Qu'est ce t'en sais lol ?


----------



## maiwen (20 Septembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> ]
> 
> Ne serait-ce pas notre chere Maiwen ?


hey ! mais d'où tu postes ma photo sur le forum ? ... et mon avis ?   

non c'est pas un autoportrait je ne suis pas chauve à veste orange ( comme on peut le voir   )


----------



## hegemonikon (20 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hey ! mais d'où tu postes ma photo sur le forum ? ... et mon avis ?
> 
> non c'est pas un autoportrait je ne suis pas chauve à veste orange ( comme on peut le voir   )



Mais elle est charmante ! Ça va faire mal !

Il reste des choses à faire (sous-vêtements blanc sous haut noir: Pas bien   ) mais quel charme ces jeunes étudiantes


----------



## DarkNeo (20 Septembre 2005)

Ben si ca te gènes je l'a retire


----------



## maiwen (20 Septembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Ben si ca te gènes je l'a retire


oui tu peux 

mais si Fab' n'édite pas son post aussi ça sert à rien


----------



## DarkNeo (20 Septembre 2005)

Vi en effet :-/


----------



## macelene (20 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui tu peux
> 
> mais si Fab' n'édite pas son post aussi ça sert à rien




 maiwen..  alors il faudra la faire retirer de ce site aussi... elle vient de là...


----------



## hegemonikon (20 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> maiwen..  alors il faudra la faire retirer de ce site aussi... elle vient de là...



La solidarité féminine : Quelle plaie ! 

 :love:


----------



## maiwen (20 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> maiwen..  alors il faudra la faire retirer de ce site aussi... elle vient de là...


je sais bien  mais elle est tout à la fin donc déjà les gens ont la flemme d'arriver jusque là 

et le problème c'est surtout que ça n'est pas un autoportrait  donc rien à faire ici ... ( et darkneo ne vas pas la poster dans une gallerie macgé ou autres hein   )

mais bref hein


----------



## DarkNeo (21 Septembre 2005)

Bon aller je me rattrape avec deux nouvelles photos 

Mode selapète ON










Mode selapète OFF

(dsl pour la résolution c'est de la webcam)


----------



## hegemonikon (21 Septembre 2005)

_«Il est fou celui qui croit qu'on lave des injures anciennes par des bienfaits nouveaux.»_ 

*MACHIAVEL* 

(Traduction de mémoire, il est tard je fatigue  )


----------



## DarkNeo (21 Septembre 2005)

Je doute de l'utilité de ce proverbe sur les forums MacG  comme beaucoup d'autres proverbes d'ailleurs.


----------



## hegemonikon (21 Septembre 2005)




----------



## nikolo (21 Septembre 2005)

tu peux reduire ta photo SVP? Merci.


----------



## teo (21 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Une belle et vraie galerie d'autoportraits faits avec l'APN de Lastrada à la Bouffe de Paris de mai



Il devait y avoir un de moi non ? tu peux le poster, si tu veux, cher Lastrada


----------



## AntoineD (21 Septembre 2005)

Je m'étais promis de reposter ici alors hop !

ça commence chez ma copine, décembre 2004 :






Et puis une petite photo de groupe avant d'aller à Cannes en mai 2004. Si, si, c'est un autoportrait ! J'aurais dû avoir mon numérique pour vous expliquer l'art de caler un FM avec des livres de socio... 







et pour le plaisir des yeux,j'ai la version "hackée" par un pote, Boris Hoog :


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Septembre 2005)

Sans les yeux...


----------



## AntoineD (21 Septembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Sans les yeux...
> 
> 
> http://monsite.wanadoo.fr/hobbesworld/images/1-picture.jpg?0.11796500492195472


 
tu devrais l'afficher directement dans la page forum, elle est pas trop grosse...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Septembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais l'afficher directement dans la page forum, elle est pas trop grosse...


Ben ouai mais ça veut pas je sais pas pourquoi.


----------



## JPTK (21 Septembre 2005)

Avant d'aller vendre son site web à un "client" :


----------



## tornade13 (21 Septembre 2005)

Salut

T'es balaise jaipatoukompri   
Une de moi


----------



## alèm (21 Septembre 2005)

ça sent de moins en moins les autoportraits ce fil...

je vais devoir ressortir des trucs à moi ?


----------



## Spyro (22 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ça sent de moins en moins les autoportraits ce fil...


Mais que font les modérateurs ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Septembre 2005)

heureusement que je suis là pour vous en mettre...


----------



## JPTK (22 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ça sent de moins en moins les autoportraits ce fil...
> 
> je vais devoir ressortir des trucs à moi ?




Moi je capte pas ( :rateau: ), j'ai d'ailleurs parcouru exprès le fil en entier pour voir s'il y avait une description précise de l'auto portrait et il en est ressorti que c'est une photo de soit qu'on prend soit même, donc moi j'ai bon non ?


----------



## alèm (22 Septembre 2005)

oui, t'as bon.


----------



## teo (22 Septembre 2005)

ce soir je braque un numérique


----------



## AntoineD (22 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Avant d'aller vendre son site web à un "client" :


 
Si avec une assurance pareille ça marche pas... y'a plus rien à faire


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (22 Septembre 2005)

Tiens, aujourd'hui ça marche....pas......navré

http://monsite.wanadoo.fr/hobbesworld/images/1-picture.jpg?0.11796500492195472


----------



## JPTK (23 Septembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Si avec une assurance pareille ça marche pas... y'a plus rien à faire




Oui d'ailleurs c'est passé comme une lettre à la poste.


----------



## woulf (23 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui d'ailleurs c'est passé comme une lettre à la poste.



Je parie que tu as encore oublié de te faire payer...


----------



## JPTK (23 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Je parie que tu as encore oublié de te faire payer...




Nan même pas, mais bon, je casse les prix c'est certain  :rateau: 
Par contre le client était le proprio d'un rade perdu, genre groland, moi j'aime beaucoup mais c'est spécial   :love: et bah on est parti sans payer !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Septembre 2005)

C'est peut être pas un autoportrait, mais je ne peux pas m'empêcher de la poster celle-là....


----------



## maiwen (23 Septembre 2005)

on dirait la photo des powerbook à l'Apple Expo  :rose:


----------



## Spyro (23 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut être pas un autoportrait, mais je ne peux pas m'empêcher de la poster celle-là....


Ah mon zebig, celle là je l'aime toujours autant la deuxième fois  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Septembre 2005)

Un peu plus sérieux .........


----------



## macelene (24 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Un peu plus sérieux .........





 :love: Non, tu n'as pas changé...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Un peu plus sérieux .........




oui, c'est bien thebig mais tu vois  , 
j'ai un imac g4 avec un ecran qui bouge vers le haut et  le bas , 
il tourne a droite et a gauche mais....
comment faire pour le pivoter en diagonal ????????????


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

>



*Dis Zebig*
tu aurais pu coiffer ta mèche rebelle...


Édit : ah zut, j'avais pas vu l'appareil photo


----------



## anntraxh (24 Septembre 2005)

_
Feutre et couleurs acryliques.
_


----------



## AntoineD (24 Septembre 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> _
> Feutre et couleurs acryliques.
> _



C'est chouette et ça change un peu


----------



## Spyro (25 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Un peu plus sérieux .........


 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## clampin (25 Septembre 2005)

Je ne sais pas ce qui m'a pris ce matin... mais j'avais les boules......





et heu.... bon dimanche....


----------



## El_ChiCo (25 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on dirait la photo des powerbook à l'Apple Expo  :rose:


c'est marrant, j'ai pensé la même chose :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Un peu plus sérieux .........



Sérieux, tu trouves? 
  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## alèm (26 Septembre 2005)

les AES permettent parfois de faire des trucs marrants, comme un autoportrait de groupe par exemple...

cliquez sur l'image :





merci à mado :love: , Web'O :love: maïwen  et Roberto :smileyinterditcarhors-chartemaisautorisédanslecercle:


----------



## Spyro (26 Septembre 2005)

Et merci à issue de secours.


----------



## maiwen (26 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> les AES permettent parfois de faire des trucs marrants, comme un autoportrait de groupe par exemple...
> 
> cliquez sur l'image :
> 
> ...


drôle d'après-midi   
super autoportrait  
ravie d'avoir fait ta connaissance


----------



## AntoineD (26 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> les AES permettent parfois de faire des trucs marrants, comme un autoportrait de groupe par exemple...
> 
> cliquez sur l'image :
> 
> ...



chouette photo


----------



## alèm (26 Septembre 2005)

et/ou

avec Roberto et mado

_cliquez sur l'image :_


----------



## Balooners (26 Septembre 2005)

Bon allé je me lance dans cette galerie. ​ 



on clic
Et n'essayez pas de retourner l'ordi ... 
​


----------



## jahrom (26 Septembre 2005)

Héhé...que tu bon choix....:love:

Alèm : très jolie et original, on pourrait appeler ça un auto-portrait-portrait. 

Balooners : la tête à l'envers...comme d'hab...


----------



## Balooners (26 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Balooners : la tête à l'envers...comme d'hab...



On verra Samedi soir qui a la tête à l'envers au Lou Pascalou


----------



## alèm (27 Septembre 2005)

ah bh, ça tombe bien, je suis "célibataire" samedi soir aussi...


----------



## Balooners (27 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ah bh, ça tombe bien, je suis "célibataire" samedi soir aussi...




Excellent ! Balooners célibataire, Alèm célibataire, Jahrom célibataire, Malow célibataire  c'est que du bonheur


----------



## Balooners (27 Septembre 2005)

Sinon on se fait une soirée qu'entre Hors-Charte


----------



## jahrom (27 Septembre 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Sinon on se fait une soirée qu'entre Hors-Charte



Pour le hors charte je suis open...:love:

Pour la soirée célibaire, je peux ramener des copines ??? :rateau:


----------



## Balooners (27 Septembre 2005)

Qui a fait ça ...  !!!!!


----------



## alèm (27 Septembre 2005)

euh... on continue en MPs ?


----------



## WebOliver (27 Septembre 2005)

Baloo, file-moi des infos pour des apparts sur Paris, je suis intéressé.


----------



## Balooners (27 Septembre 2005)

http://www.pap.fr c'est excellent et gratuit en plus.


----------



## jahrom (27 Septembre 2005)

Bon salut les gars... m'en vais me coucher sur la page 69...

La galerie à jour demain...

:sleep:


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et merci à issue de secours.



Tu crois pas si bien dire... Pour une fois que je voyage en 1ère, y'avait une magnifique mais hyperactive petite Lili-Rose juste à côté..:bebe::casse:
Et du coup 3h30, c'est long...


----------



## Fondug (29 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> (le bic est "un peu" gras... sorry  )


 
Sans APN, ben tu fais comme moi... Un scanner et hop !!


----------



## Nephou (5 Octobre 2005)

*l'ascenseur*




__________
_édition :
ciel un autoportrait d'avant ce fil de discussion je crois  






_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _édition :
> ciel un autoportrait d'avant ce fil de discussion je crois
> 
> 
> ...



 et ben tu fais moins le timide on dirait !!!  

Mais euh dans _autoportrait_, il y à _portrai_t non  ou bien :hein:   ?


----------



## maiwen (5 Octobre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> et ben tu fais moins le timide on dirait !!!
> 
> Mais euh dans _autoportrait_, il y à _portrai_t non  ou bien :hein:   ?


tu sais bien que les hommes ont le neurone plus bas que les femmes


----------



## Nephou (5 Octobre 2005)

_non rien je voulais faire réagir c'est tout, pis dans tout autoportrait il y a bien un peu de nombrilisme non ? _



_____________
_édition :_
en fait j'hésitais à le garder pour le « mais qu'est ce que c'est que ça » d'à coté


----------



## jahrom (5 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu sais bien que les hommes ont le neurone plus bas que les femmes



Ne dit on pas "se faire tirer le portrait" ??!!


----------



## Taho! (5 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ne dit on pas "se faire tirer le portrait" ??!!


D'où le débat de savoir où situer son portrait...


----------



## maiwen (5 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> D'où le débat de savoir où situer son portrait...


apparement c'est tou vu  ( enfin pas tout tout ... mais bon ...    :mouais:  :rateau: )


----------



## Taho! (5 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> apparement c'est tou vu  ( enfin pas tout tout ... mais bon ...    :mouais:  :rateau: )


Je savais que tu apprécierais !

Tu es candidate pour en faire autant en plus féminin ?


----------



## Spyro (5 Octobre 2005)

Tu fais de droles de trucs dans ton ascenseur nephou


----------



## Nephou (5 Octobre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais de droles de trucs dans ton ascenseur nephou


ouais je sais la cravate c'est un peu osé  _bon j'arrête ça commence à ressembler à du flood_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Octobre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

>




*Les portraits*
des parasites qui habitent ton estomac ne nous regardent pas...


----------



## lumai (5 Octobre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _édition :
> ciel un autoportrait d'avant ce fil de discussion je crois
> 
> 
> ...




Étrange comme cadrage...


----------



## Taho! (5 Octobre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Étrange comme cadrage...


Tu aurais préféré que passe-partour prenne la photo ?


----------



## WebOliver (11 Octobre 2005)

​


----------



## Franswa (11 Octobre 2005)

Hey !!! Mais on voit dans mon nez !!!


----------



## jahrom (11 Octobre 2005)

A jour...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2005)

c'est pratique le numérique


----------



## macinside (11 Octobre 2005)

demain un autoportrait argentique en noir et blanc :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (11 Octobre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> c'est pratique le numérique




Toi t'as une tête à jouer dans le seigneur des anneaux !


----------



## JPTK (11 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ​




Terrible, mais m&#233;connaissable, tu pourrais avoir 20 ou 49 ans


----------



## WebOliver (12 Octobre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Terrible, mais méconnaissable, tu pourrais avoir 20 ou 49 ans


Je sais pas. C'est qui?


----------



## JPTK (12 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas. C'est qui?




Hein ?  Je disais tu pourrais *a*voir 20 ou 49 ans sur cette photo


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> demain un autoportrait argentique en noir et blanc :rateau:


 
c'est bientôt fini cette époque, c'est juste pour la formation ...
ils ont 20 ans de retard :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Toi t'as une tête à jouer dans le seigneur des anneaux !


 
je ressemble à bilbot le hobbit ?


----------



## JPTK (12 Octobre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> je ressemble à bilbot le hobbit ?



Je sais pas, je connais plus les noms des perso, et je pensais à personne en particulier, je voulais dire "genre" le seigneur des anneaux, un être de la forêt quoi


----------



## Foguenne (12 Octobre 2005)

J'ai trouvé ma place. 




(Toilette du musée d'art moderne de Lisbonne.)


----------



## anntraxh (12 Octobre 2005)

Mais tu es une oeuvre d'art ... de vivre , cher Popol !


----------



## AntoineD (12 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé ma place.
> 
> (Toilette du musée d'art moderne de Lisbonne.)



Tu passes ton temps à te prendre en photo dans les chiottes ma parole !  Ça gonfle pas un peu Sylvia de t'attendre 3 heures à l'extérieur ?   

En tout cas, je veux pas savoir quelles autres photos t'as bien pu faire juste avant ou juste après...


----------



## Foguenne (12 Octobre 2005)

Je fais d'autres trucs mais c'est vrai que c'est un lieu ou j'aime me photographier.


----------



## Taho! (12 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Tu passes ton temps &#224; te prendre en photo dans les chiottes ma parole !  &#199;a gonfle pas un peu Sylvia de t'attendre 3 heures &#224; l'ext&#233;rieur ?


C'est le contraire. Comme il attend Silvia, il prend les chittes en photo


----------



## Spyro (12 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé ma place.


Ça t'amuse de sortir ton gros objectif dans les toilettes ?


----------



## Foguenne (12 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> C'est le contraire. Comme il attend Silvia, il prend les chittes en photo


Voilà, c'est pour passer le temps.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2005)

Bon ben voilà, c'est fait


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Octobre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben voilà, c'est fait




*Certain*
que SM va en avoir les escarbilles qui vont fumer


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Certain*
> que SM va en avoir les escarbilles qui vont fumer



sans parler de ses [automodération]...


----------



## AntoineD (15 Octobre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben voilà, c'est fait



Ok mais ta photo est un peu grosse... moi par exemple je suis en 56 k et ça me fait mal... 

450 px de côté c'est mieux


----------



## supermoquette (15 Octobre 2005)

C'est intol&#233;rable des yeux comme &#231;a :love:


----------



## Taho! (15 Octobre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben voil&#224;, c'est fait


C'est toi sur la photo ? 


:love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi sur la photo ?
> 
> 
> :love:


Oui


----------



## Taho! (15 Octobre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Oui


:love:
comment te dire ?
:love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi sur la photo ?
> 
> :love:




*Euh Echidna c'est grand chez toi ?*
nan, je demande ça parce que le Taho! il risque de rappliquer fissa


----------



## Balooners (15 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Euh Echidna c'est grand chez toi ?*
> nan, je demande ça parce que le Taho! il risque de rappliquer fissa



Oui mais, dès que Taho! voit une mite en Pull-over, il veut aller habiter chez elle. Alors bon ...


----------



## macinside (15 Octobre 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais, dès que Taho! voit une mite en Pull-over, il veut aller habiter chez elle. Alors bon ...



il a dragué corben dallas alors ?


----------



## maiwen (15 Octobre 2005)

ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas posté d'autoportrait moi   

naméo©


----------



## macinside (15 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas posté d'autoportrait moi
> 
> naméo©




toi aussi tu veux dragué corben dallas ?


----------



## Balooners (15 Octobre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il a dragué corben dallas alors ?



Ben ouais mais au début il voulait Lilou, elle a pas voulu donc il s'est rabattu sur quelqu'un d'autre 
:rateau:


----------



## Taho! (15 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Maya, c'est une chaudasse !


 :love:


----------



## Taho! (15 Octobre 2005)

qui drague ici ? :afraid:


----------



## Franswa (15 Octobre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben voilà, c'est fait


Magnifique :love:

T'as pas besoin d'une éponge carré ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Magnifique :love:
> 
> T'as pas besoin d'une éponge carré ?


Avec un slip kangourou? Heuuu non merci


----------



## da capo (16 Octobre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Avec un slip kangourou? Heuuu non merci


On n'a pas idée de ce qu'on peut faire avec un slip kangourou...


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Octobre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Avec un slip kangourou? Heuuu non merci



pinaise, si tu voulais faire ton effet, tu pouvais pas faire mieux...:love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Octobre 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais, dès que Taho! voit une mite en Pull-over, il veut aller habiter chez elle. Alors bon ...



c'est quoi cette histoire de grosse mite ?


----------



## Taho! (16 Octobre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi cette histoire de grosse mite ?


Visiblement Baloo a des problèmes de vision... Pas gentil ça !


----------



## alèm (16 Octobre 2005)

dites les enfants, il semblerait que vous ayez quelques probl&#232;mes hormonaux. si vous continuez dans cette voie, je vous envoie aux fraises (modos ou pas...  ) mais vous pouvez continuer ces discussions au Bar.


----------



## Taho! (16 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas posté d'autoportrait moi
> 
> naméo©


Tu devrais ! 
Faudrait que je m'y mette d'ailleurs !


----------



## La mouette (17 Octobre 2005)

Y a plus de bières...ça m'énerve...


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Octobre 2005)

moi je dois aussi vous en avoir en r&#233;serve... Je vous regarde &#231;a, et je vous en mets si j'ai une connexion qui tient un minimum la route...


----------



## JPTK (20 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Octobre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> ...




Tiens, c'est curieux, pas un auto-protrait avec chaussures.....
toujours en chaussettes...


----------



## jahrom (21 Octobre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

>



P'tain, on dirait M !! Même la coupe !!!


----------



## JPTK (21 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, c'est curieux, pas un auto-protrait avec chaussures.....
> toujours en chaussettes...




C'est pour pas qu'on voit de marques  




			
				jahrom a dit:
			
		

> P'tain, on dirait M !! Même la coupe !!!



Merci, il s'est bcp inspiré de oim en effet


----------



## supermoquette (21 Octobre 2005)

Surpuissant ton s&#232;che-cheveu


----------



## elKBron (21 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Surpuissant ton sèche-cheveu


 c est un nouvel appareil qui seche les cheveuX un par un ?


----------



## JPTK (21 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Surpuissant ton sèche-cheveu




Et encore j'ai les cheveux courts 
Mais j'utilise pas de sèche cheveux, ça me fait peur


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2005)

moi j'attends que un pro de la photo et de retouche me fasse un portrait
coucou: scarabée , IceandFire, elene )
puis j'en fera un copie et je la postera :
comme cela sera de l'AUTOportrait


----------



## alan.a (21 Octobre 2005)

Je ne suis pas fort en portrait, tout ce que je peux te proposer :


----------



## JPTK (21 Octobre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas fort en portrait, tout ce que je peux te proposer :




Une p&#233;niche ? Quel tact


----------



## alan.a (21 Octobre 2005)

Certes, mais une authentique p&#233;niche italienne 

(je dois avouer que j'ai pris la photo juste pour Robertav)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'attends que un pro de la photo et de retouche me fasse un portrait
> puis j'en fera un copie et je la postera :
> comme cela sera de l'AUTOportrait




*Tu peux aussi te faire prendre*
(enfin, photographier) dans ta bagnole.

Ca sera un véritable et authentique autoportrait.




:bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu peux aussi te faire prendre*
> (enfin, photographier) dans ta bagnole.
> Ca sera un véritable et authentique autoportrait.
> :bebe:




tu me prete ta voiture et ton permis ?


----------



## bengilli (22 Octobre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas fort en portrait, tout ce que je peux te proposer :




On préfèrerait voir oune pénich 

Maria.


----------



## Beroth (22 Octobre 2005)

Photographie prise &#224; un &#226;ge pr&#233;coce (15 ans je crois) qui me sert de passe-partout pour chaque trombinoscope que je rencontre.

Imaginez maintenant la m&#234;me bouille, avec des cheveux plus longs, plus gras et une barbe de 4 jours qui pousse non uniform&#233;ment, et &#231;a vous donne l'extre-terrestre, fruit de vos angoisses les plus sordides.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Octobre 2005)

C'est pas limite charte de montrer sa photo en plein acte ??


----------



## Beroth (22 Octobre 2005)

Mais euh, en fait euh, mais, non mais voil&#224; quoi 


Editation: &#224; 15 ans on d&#233;couvre la vie, na


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Octobre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Devant le soleil crétois


Sympa...


----------



## denisbalibouse (24 Octobre 2005)

voilà petite contribution à moi :


----------



## NightWalker (24 Octobre 2005)

Pas mal... pas mal...


----------



## iota (24 Octobre 2005)

Salut.

Quand Photo Booth sera dispo (officiellement ), je suis sur que la gallerie d'autoportrait va se remplir très vite... 

@+
iota


----------



## AntoineD (24 Octobre 2005)

denisbalibouse a dit:
			
		

> voilà petite contribution à moi :



Y'a une tâche sur ton écran  (tiens j'ai fait une blague sans m'en rendre compte enfin bon bref y'a vraiment une tâche...  )

...et bravo aux deux dernières contributions qui sont bien chouettes  

Moi, vraiment, l'autoportrait, je sais pas faire. Ou plutôt : j'ai vraiment pas envie de m'emmerder...


----------



## mado (24 Octobre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Devant le soleil crétois
> 
> ...


 
Tintin en Crête ? Pas lu celui là...


----------



## El_ChiCo (24 Octobre 2005)

bon allez, je vous trouve une nouvelle photo, puisque visiblement, ma main vous a un peu d&#233;&#231;ue... Pour certain, il semblerait qu'un autoportrait est forc&#233;ment une photo de sa t&#234;te... Enfin bref, n'en parlons plus. D'autant plus que j'ai des kilos d'autoportraits dans ma biblioth&#232;que donc...





Dans le s&#232;che-mains des toilettes du resto de la station essence de l'aire de repos du chien blanc de l'A6, lors du voyage entre paris et valence pour l'occasion de la flaque party.

[edit]
Donc c'est plus dans le s&#232;che main machin, c'est chez mes grands parents &#224; Reims.
[/edit]


----------



## AntoineD (24 Octobre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> bon allez, je vous trouve une nouvelle photo, puisque visiblement, ma main vous a un peu déçue... Pour certain, il semblerait qu'un autoportrait est forcément une photo de sa tête...



Non, non, rassure-toi, la photo de la main ça peut aller. Par exemple on peut penser que t'es un gros branleur 



			
				El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Dans le sèche-mains des toilettes du resto de la station essence de l'aire de repos du chien blanc de l'A6, lors du voyage entre paris et valence pour l'occasion de la flaque party.



Hum... tu l'as pas déjà postée, celle-ci ?


----------



## jahrom (24 Octobre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> bon allez, je vous trouve une nouvelle photo, puisque visiblement, ma main vous a un peu déçue... Pour certain, il semblerait qu'un autoportrait est forcément une photo de sa tête... Enfin bref, n'en parlons plus. D'autant plus que j'ai des kilos d'autoportraits dans ma bibliothèque donc...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est marrant elle me fait penser à *celle ci  *


----------



## El_ChiCo (24 Octobre 2005)

ah bah excusez-moi alors je corrige... C'est vrai j'ai pas v&#233;rifi&#233; qu'elle y &#233;tait
le temps d'en uploader une nouvelle

[edit]
Voil&#224; qui est fait
[/edit]


----------



## AntoineD (24 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant elle me fait penser à *celle ci  *



Ah ! ben voilà j'm'étais bien dit.


----------



## El_ChiCo (24 Octobre 2005)

oh comme &#231;a... Mais effectivement, ce n'est pas contre vous, c'est plus en rapport &#224; des trucs qui se sont dits et pas &#233;crits.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Octobre 2005)

​


----------



## El_ChiCo (25 Octobre 2005)

pas mal le chtit effet...


----------



## El_ChiCo (26 Octobre 2005)

un nouveau que j'aime bien : photo d'un dessin fait &#224; l'instant presque en direct


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Octobre 2005)

*C'est moi qui ais l'esprit mal tourné*
ou il a la main dans le calbute ?




 
:affraid:


----------



## El_ChiCo (26 Octobre 2005)

ne vous inqui&#233;tez pas, c'est normal : j'ai enlev&#233; la photo. Je vais vous faire un scan, ca sera plus joli.

edit : oil&#224; c'est r&#233;gl&#233;.


----------



## AntoineD (26 Octobre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> ne vous inquiétez pas, c'est normal : j'ai enlevé la photo. Je vais vous faire un scan, ca sera plus joli.
> 
> edit : oilà c'est réglé.



Salaud tu cherches  à cacher tes erreurs mais on t'aura !


----------



## El_ChiCo (26 Octobre 2005)

non c'est juste que la photo &#233;tait mal prise, les couleurs &#233;taient modifi&#233;es, enfin ce genre de truc... C'est pas droit... C'est d&#233;form&#233;... Comme &#231;a quoi...


----------



## macelene (26 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Salaud tu cherches  à cacher tes erreurs mais on t'aura !



C'est en faisant des erreurs que l'on progresse aussi...


----------



## manulemafatais (26 Octobre 2005)

Cet aprèm' à Etang-salé 

[edit] pas tous top les cadres Galerie...[/edit]


----------



## AntoineD (26 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> C'est en faisant des erreurs que l'on progresse aussi...



J'en fais un paquet mais je les poste pas, y me faudrait un site entier


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> J'en fais un paquet mais je les poste pas, y me faudrait un site entier




tu parles de ca : http://photo.ad.free.fr/

 :rateau: 


(dsl, la perche etait trop belle... )


----------



## AntoineD (26 Octobre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> tu parles de ca : http://photo.ad.free.fr/
> 
> :rateau:
> 
> ...



Moui entre autres c'est en cours de rénovation.

T'as de la chance que je sois pas modérateur...


----------



## alèm (27 Octobre 2005)

attention, un mod&#233;rateur vous surveille !


----------



## Malow (28 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> attention, un mod&#233;rateur vous surveille !



Quel bordel dans ta salle de bain !  

Surtout, ne me donnes pas le nom de ton chirurgien esth&#233;tique !


----------



## mado (28 Octobre 2005)

dis ? tu ferais pas une fixation sur les salles de bain toi ?


----------



## Malow (28 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> dis ? tu ferais pas une fixation sur les salles de bain toi ?



Et encore, pour une fois qu'il ne nous montre pas son c...


----------



## jahrom (28 Octobre 2005)

*La galerie de vos tronches est à jour bande de nazes...* (quoi !? mais non je suis pas agressif, un peu fatigué c'est tout. C'est l'alsacien avec ces tests d'alcool sur l'organisme qui m'a tendu, ça va passer...)


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Quel bordel dans ta salle de bain !
> 
> Surtout, ne me donnes pas le nom de ton chirurgien esthétique !




non, étant donné la fuite d'eau et la fuite de gaz.... 

c'est pas ma salle de bains, c'est ma chambre !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> non, étant donné la fuite d'eau et la fuite de gaz....




ha wai... c'est dangereux chez toi...


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2005)

tant que je ne prends pas l'urinoir pour une fontaine, tout va bien !


----------



## jahrom (28 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> non, étant donné la fuite d'eau et la fuite de gaz....
> 
> c'est pas ma salle de bains, c'est ma chambre !



ça me rappelle un morceau de Gainsbourg : Evgénie Sokolov

Eau et Gaz, à tous les étages...


----------



## lumai (29 Octobre 2005)

Il était énorme ce bouquet !


----------



## mfay (29 Octobre 2005)

Obidos au Portugal


----------



## macmarco (29 Octobre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Il était énorme ce bouquet !




Très joli ton autoportrait, Lumai !    :love:


----------



## da capo (29 Octobre 2005)




----------



## La SAGEsse (29 Octobre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Il était énorme ce bouquet !




Vraiment très jolie... Et ces yeux ... Bravo !


----------



## alan.a (29 Octobre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Il était énorme ce bouquet !



Tête de faune

Dans la feuillée, écrin vert taché d'or,
Dans la feuillée incertaine et fleurie
De fleurs splendides où le baiser dort,
Vif et crevant l'exquise broderie,

Un faune effaré montre ses deux yeux
Et mord les fleurs rouges de ses dents blanches
Brunie et sanglante ainsi qu'un vin vieux
Sa lèvre éclate en rires sous les branches.

Et quand il a fui- tel qu'un écureuil-
Son rire tremble encore à chaque feuille
Et l'on voit épeuré par un bouvreuil
Le Baiser d'or du bois, qui se recueille.


Arthur Rimbaud


----------



## alèm (30 Octobre 2005)

merci tylou !


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben voilà, c'est fait



Toi tu minges le manganeou !!!!


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Octobre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Il était énorme ce bouquet !



J'avais entendu parler de cet autoportrait, et je ne le découvre qu'aujourd'hui. 
J'en connais *un* qui ne pourra décidément plus dire que les MacGéens parisiens sont infoutus de "cadrer correct" *les yeux de Lumaï*.  

Certains sont même en la matière de vrais artistes, dont la principale intéressée elle-même. 

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## teo (1 Novembre 2005)

Et hop...

un petit autoportrait pour enfin "mettre à jour" mon profil


----------



## supermoquette (1 Novembre 2005)

Fait nuit bizarre chez toi


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Fait nuit bizarre chez toi


Ça c'est un coup du doigt devant le flash


----------



## teo (1 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Fait nuit bizarre chez toi




c'est les nuits montpelliéraines, le flash m'énervait en explosant mes chtis zyeux alors j'ai masqué le flash en partie

J'aime finalement pas trop mal le résultat.

J'en ai encore fait d'autres ce week-end, merci à la propriétaire de l'APN


----------



## chokobelle (1 Novembre 2005)

Quoi t'as un problème? Tu veux qu'on cause?


----------



## supermoquette (1 Novembre 2005)

Cette bouc.... cette lumi&#232;re !!!


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> c'est les nuits montpelliéraines,...



Si j'ai bien suivi, on pourrait même inviter chokobelle à l'occase si elle amène du nutella 
Mais bon faut que je demande aux filles


----------



## chokobelle (1 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai bien suivi, on pourrait même inviter chokobelle à l'occase si elle amène du nutella
> Mais bon faut que je demande aux filles



Héhé oui je descends sur Montpellier regulièrement pour retrouver mon namoureux.

Le truc le mieux là bas, c'est les gaufres au nutella et au noix dans la créperie "la flambée" à la grande motte.





OK je sors


----------



## teo (1 Novembre 2005)

on fera Soir&#233;e Autoportrait


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2005)

j'vais finir par demander des droits d'utilisation à l'image de mon chez moi... Jusque dans la salle de bains ! :love:


----------



## teo (1 Novembre 2005)

y'a une lumière particulière


----------



## WebOliver (1 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai bien suivi, on pourrait même inviter chokobelle à l'occase si elle amène du nutella
> Mais bon faut que je demande aux filles



J'annule de ce pas mon voyage en Inde.


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Novembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'annule de ce pas mon voyage en Inde.



Pareil, on annule tous notre voyage en inde...(enfin, que j'avais pas reservé, mais bon...)
et non seulement pour Choko, mais aussi car nous verrons alors peut etre le SM hors de sa tanière...


----------



## alèm (3 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> j'vais finir par demander des droits d'utilisation à l'image de mon chez moi... Jusque dans la salle de bains ! :love:




elle est bien ta salle de bains !

coucou je suis en ouacances mais je t'envoie des photos de toi* sous peu ma belle !! (*au côté de ton beau mur bicolore)


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Novembre 2005)

Autoportrait au boulot...


----------



## mado (3 Novembre 2005)

Bon c'est fini de flooder !  _Autoportraite_ au lieu de promettre..


----------



## macmarco (3 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est fini de flooder !  _Autoportraite_ au lieu de promettre..





L'image ne passe pas sous Firefox, sous Safari elle passe. 

http://www.fabienremblier.com/macge/Photo54.jpg


----------



## macelene (3 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est fini de flooder !  _Autoportraite_ au lieu de promettre..




 mais je la vois...    même sous FF et Safari...


----------



## mado (3 Novembre 2005)

Sorry  je répondais à alèm , fabien a posté en même temps..


----------



## macmarco (3 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Sorry  je répondais à alèm , fabien a posté en même temps..





Arf !!!!


----------



## macelene (3 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Sorry  je répondais à alèm , fabien a posté en même temps..


----------



## alèm (3 Novembre 2005)

pour mado : hey, un peu de respect pour le modérateur qui se connecte à l'arrache en 56K !!


----------



## macelene (3 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> pour mado : hey, un peu de respect pour le modérateur qui se connecte à l'arrache en 56K !!



ben voilà ce que c'est d'être en vacances...


----------



## alèm (3 Novembre 2005)

et je ne vous promets pas d'autoportrait au st&#233;nop&#233;. il fait pas terrible ici comme temps, alors autant les atmosph&#232;res pluvieuses sont g&#233;niales pour le noir et blanc (bien mieux qu'un ciel bleu du sud), autant me les peler 45mn sans fixer l'objectif, je ne suis pas s&#251;r de d&#233;geler ensuite !   

ps : surveillez vos boites aux lettres, les colis ne rentrent pas &#224; l'int&#233;rieur et &#231;a m'emb&#234;terait que le facteur force !


----------



## macelene (3 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et je ne vous promets pas d'autoportrait au sténopé. il fait pas terrible ici comme temps, alors autant les atmosphères pluvieuses sont géniales pour le noir et blanc (bien mieux qu'un ciel bleu du sud), autant me les peler 45mn sans fixer l'objectif, je ne suis pas sûr de dégeler ensuite !
> 
> ps : surveillez vos boites aux lettres, les colis ne rentrent pas à l'intérieur et ça m'embêterait que le facteur force !



c'est pas grave, si tu te les pèles...  essaye quand même j'adore le bleu marine...     

ps: je guette mon facteur......


----------



## alèm (4 Novembre 2005)

le bleu  marine sera celui du manteau d'officier de marine que je sortirais &#224; la moindre drache... 

mais jusque ici, &#231;a va, c'est stable : juste un amoncellement de nuages gris-blancs. &#231;a donne cette lumi&#232;re blanche typique et sans relief, j'attends les nuages gris sombres !!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2005)

Excusez d'interrompre* ainsi un échange si constructif sur les techniques de l'autoportrait en france de 1648 à 1879 ... et de devoir si effrontément revenir au sujet vrai de ce fil ... 

Voilà aujourd'hui j'ose tout : même reposter ici 







 ça y est vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale je ne faisais que passer ! 

_*ne me remercie pas Jahrom c'est bien normal  _


----------



## WebOliver (4 Novembre 2005)

Syncope...

_Rahoo... les bas résilles... :rose:_​


----------



## AntoineD (4 Novembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Serait-ce de la résille ??? :rose:



non non elle a mis son radiateur au premier plan


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2005)

pas mal le papier peint tu pourrais pas recadrer &#224; poil ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas mal le papier peint tu pourrais pas recadrer &#224; poil ?


 Messieurs arr&#234;tez cet homme et internez-le sur le champ ! 

:hein:

Edit : mais que vous &#234;tes lourdingues quand m&#234;me :mouais:


----------



## jphg (4 Novembre 2005)

Photo de face plus tard, rien en stock pour le moment


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Novembre 2005)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> Photo de face plus tard, rien en stock pour le moment



Je sais pas pourquoi, mais je pense que ta photo va déclencher vachement moins de réactions que celle de Lorna...


----------



## jahrom (4 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> _*ne me remercie pas Jahrom c'est bien normal  _



Merci...


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Novembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Merci...




elle est pas à jour la galerie, c'est quoi ce bordel?


----------



## macmarco (4 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Edit : mais que vous êtes lourdingues quand même :mouais:





Tu vouvoies supermoquette ?


----------



## elKBron (4 Novembre 2005)

et c est quoi ce paquet de winfi..ld sur le bureau ? huh? t es hors la loi, la...


----------



## Malow (4 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Voilà aujourd'hui j'ose tout : même reposter ici




:love: Quelle pose ! :love:


----------



## jahrom (4 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> :love: Quelle pose ! :love:



Quelle jalouse....


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tu vouvoies supermoquette ?


J'avais une chouette réponse mais euh la charte tout ça  donc je vais trouvrer autre chose :hein: ...

"oui je le vouvois depuis que j'ai l'impression qu'il se dédouble sur les forums :mouais: " 

Après en vrac : non c'est pas du papier peint mais du tissus, et noon je peux pas recadrer  ni *un* ni *à* ce qui m'amène à répondre à Jahrom 1/ de rien 2/ y'à vraiment pas de quoi (sinon je ferais d'autre cadrages :rose:  ) et à Malow : merci  

Faut _vraiment_ être motivée pour poster ici :rose: :hein: 

ps :  Ok Alem j'arrête je floode plus


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

>




 
 


que dire....





























:love: :love: :love:
:love: :love: :love: 
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> que dire....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voilà...


----------



## jphg (4 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas pourquoi, mais je pense que ta photo va déclencher vachement moins de réactions que celle de Lorna...



naaaaaan ?!


----------



## maiwen (4 Novembre 2005)

à moi  ( dur dur de passer après lorna :love:  )


----------



## NightWalker (4 Novembre 2005)

Joli petit papillon...


----------



## WebOliver (4 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ( dur dur de passer après lorna :love:  )


 
Tu crois?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> à moi  ( dur dur de passer après lorna :love:  )




tres moche ce machin chose


----------



## Malow (4 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> à moi  ( dur dur de passer après lorna :love:  )



T'as pas mis les résilles, c'est pour ça


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (5 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> à moi  ( dur dur de passer après lorna :love:  )


Tout mignon...


----------



## Spyro (5 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> à moi  ( dur dur de passer après lorna :love:  )


Dit elle, modeste


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

>



*très très jolie*
tapisserie






 
:love:


----------



## alèm (5 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> à moi  ( dur dur de passer après lorna :love:  )




c'est ptêt parce que je suis en RTC mais au vu de la taille de ton image, tu n'es pas la reine de l'optimisation. Fais une recherche sur les forums, tu trouveras plein de softs gratuits pour optimiser tes images... 67Ko, c'est bien sur une image avec bcp plus de pixels.

sinon Lorna : comme d'habitude hein. :love:


----------



## jahrom (5 Novembre 2005)

*Galerie à jour*. on dépasse les 300 portraits...


----------



## jphg (5 Novembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> *Galerie à jour*. on dépasse les 300 portraits...




Bon, voici, je livre à la foule en délire ("mais c'est qui lui ?") la photo de ma tronche à moi.
Et vraiment, il n'y a que dans l'ascenseur où je me trouve le plus beau (je ne sais pas à cause de quoi. le miroir ? l'étroitesse du lieu ? l'éclairage ?)


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (5 Novembre 2005)

Autoroute A6 direction Alès...


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Novembre 2005)




----------



## La mouette (6 Novembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> *Galerie à jour*. on dépasse les 300 portraits...





   excellent ...


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Novembre 2005)




----------



## lumai (6 Novembre 2005)

Tu es éblouissante, tu sais ?


----------



## jpmiss (6 Novembre 2005)




----------



## maiwen (6 Novembre 2005)

en parlant de flash


----------



## Taho! (6 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Tu es éblouissante, tu sais ?


Mais tu en es une autre lumineuse Lumai :love:


----------



## AntoineD (6 Novembre 2005)

chouette, ta photo, jpmiss


----------



## Spyro (6 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> en parlant de flash


Toutes des lumières sur ce forum   :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## bengilli (7 Novembre 2005)

Avec un vieux pote






Avec un clone


----------



## alan.a (7 Novembre 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Avec un vieux pote



J'ai encore un petit effort à fournir avant d'arriver à la barbichette de Chewy  





pause cappuccino à Venise


----------



## macmarco (7 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> J'ai encore un petit effort à fournir avant d'arriver à la barbichette de Chewy
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vincent ????!!!!!    :hein: :mouais:


----------



## alan.a (7 Novembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Vincent ????!!!!!    :hein: :mouais:



 Et je suis aussi bon peintre que lui


----------



## jahrom (7 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

>



Ouaaaah, génial !! On dirait une vraie !!!


----------



## bengilli (7 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> J'ai encore un petit effort à fournir avant d'arriver à la barbichette de Chewy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah  moi en ce moment j'ai autant de bide que Jabba


----------



## macmarco (7 Novembre 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Bah  moi en ce moment j'ai autant de bide que Jabba




La faute à _*Pizza Hutt*_ ?


----------



## Taho! (7 Novembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> La faute à _*Pizza Hutt*_ ?


ou a Pizza Rico ?


----------



## macmarco (7 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ou a Pizza Rico ?





Jabba Le Rico ?  :hein:


----------



## Taho! (7 Novembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Jabba Le Rico ?  :hein:


non, ça c'est son frère !


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Bah  moi en ce moment j'ai autant de bide que Jabba



avantage, jabba pas de pas gros cul


----------



## Philippe (7 Novembre 2005)

​


----------



## Philippe (7 Novembre 2005)

​


----------



## AntoineD (7 Novembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> *Les enfants s'amusent avec la webcam...*​



De supers bonnes bouilles


----------



## Philippe (7 Novembre 2005)

Grrr... Je les ai mises dans "Autoportrait" au lieu de les mettre dans les "Plus belles photos"...
(=> les déplacer si le modérateur le juge utile ?)
Ph.


----------



## Philippe (7 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> De supers bonnes bouilles


Merci !


----------



## AntoineD (7 Novembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Grrr... Je les ai mises dans "Autoportrait" au lieu de les mettre dans les "Plus belles photos"...
> (=> les déplacer si le modérateur le juge utile ?)
> Ph.



Ben ce sont des autoportraits, non ?  

Alors pourquoi pas ici...


----------



## Philippe (7 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ben ce sont des autoportraits, non ?
> 
> Alors pourquoi pas ici...


 
OK, on les laisse ici !


----------



## alèm (7 Novembre 2005)

j'ai mis un autoportrait là


----------



## alèm (7 Novembre 2005)

j'en rajoute un


----------



## teo (8 Novembre 2005)

si tu continues, je préviens les modos 

bientôt un de plus à poster pour moi aussi


----------



## alèm (8 Novembre 2005)

le pire est que je dissimule la 30aine de dessins plus ou moins autoportraits que j'ai réalisé en Picardie...

je les dédie en ce moment, t'en auras peut-être un !


----------



## Taho! (10 Novembre 2005)

Ayé ! enfin !






Enfin, c'était un essai !


----------



## nico/ (10 Novembre 2005)

autoportrait au palais royal.


----------



## jphg (10 Novembre 2005)

nico/ a dit:
			
		

> autoportrait au palais royal.



c'est beau.
en fait, les autoportraits sur surfaces réfléchissantes me fait penser à un projet qui, apparemment, existe toujours.

c'est ça :
http://www.mirrorproject.com/


----------



## Nat Design (13 Novembre 2005)

Voilà...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Novembre 2005)

Houlalalalaalalala la beauté. Quand je dis que je ne craque qu'aux yeux et que personne me croit, ben voilà ! paf dans l'pif !


----------



## macinside (13 Novembre 2005)

Nat Design a dit:
			
		

> Voilà...



pas de chance pour toi... supermoquette est suisse


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Novembre 2005)

Nat Design a dit:
			
		

> Voilà...




 ... Hmpfffffffffff! :rateau: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## NightWalker (13 Novembre 2005)

Nat Design a dit:
			
		

> Voilà...



ce regard...


----------



## alèm (13 Novembre 2005)

euh... il crame un peu trop ton flash ! 

_ça va les morfals ? on a faim ?!!_


----------



## Nat Design (13 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Hmpfffffffffff! :rateau: :love: :love: :love:



arretez... vous allez me faire rougir...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _ça va les morfals ? on a faim ?!!_



"Ils sont trop verts, dit-il ; et bons pour des goujats"... (Le renard et les raisins - Jean de La Fontaine)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2005)

Tout de suite c'est moins la classe


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Tout de suite c'est moins la classe



Peut être... Mais non dénué d'intéret


----------



## alèm (13 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> "Ils sont trop verts, dit-il ; et bons pour des goujats"... (Le renard et les raisins - Jean de La Fontaine)




oui, j'ai boulé vert Nat Design... ah ça voulait pas dire ça ?!!   

pas le temps de m'attatattattaarder sur la plastique de cette jeune femme, je dois aller trinquer à ta santé au Lou Pascalou....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Peut être... Mais non dénué d'intéret



Merci


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ... je dois aller trinquer à ta santé au Lou Pascalou....



C'est bien de l'honneur... Je ne suis pas habitué à tant de bonté... :rose:


----------



## La mouette (13 Novembre 2005)

Nat Design a dit:
			
		

> Voilà...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Tout de suite c'est moins la classe



Fernandel!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Novembre 2005)

Allez... Ca fait longtemps que je n'en avais pas mis une petite


----------



## foux (13 Novembre 2005)

Voila pour moi


----------



## JPTK (13 Novembre 2005)

Nat Design a dit:
			
		

> Voilà...




Ouai bof  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouai bof  :love:



Faux derche! Tu es au Lou Pascalou avec Alem, ou quoi?


----------



## nico/ (16 Novembre 2005)

cadrage pas top, trop de plafond... mais bon :


----------



## jahrom (17 Novembre 2005)

*Galerie à jour...*


----------



## AntoineD (17 Novembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> *Galerie à jour...*



Ah, alors il faut que je propose un nouvel autoportrait : il faut un emmerdeur qui poste juste après la màj, c'est avéré


----------



## maiwen (17 Novembre 2005)

:modo: :rateau: :love: 

après tout nous aussi on a le droit de dire ce qu'on pense


----------



## ficelle (17 Novembre 2005)

c'est tout frais...






j'en ai encore le gout dans la bouche !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (17 Novembre 2005)

J'en veux une avec la roulette....


----------



## bouilla (17 Novembre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est tout frais...
> 
> 
> 
> j'en ai encore le gout dans la bouche !




HHHaaaaaannnnn il est chez Lionel !


----------



## AntoineD (17 Novembre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est tout frais...
> 
> 
> 
> j'en ai encore le gout dans la bouche !



Toujours de chouettes mises en scène, ficelle


----------



## Malow (17 Novembre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est tout frais...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   

Excellent! bravo !


----------



## ficelle (17 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Excellent! bravo !




toi crois que ça peut le faire pour une annonce sur meetic ?

genre... jeune homme propre sur lui et qui prend soin de ses dents....


----------



## AntoineD (17 Novembre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> toi crois que ça peut le faire pour une annonce sur meetic ?
> 
> genre... jeune homme propre sur lui et qui prend soin de ses dents....


Essaie toujours mais fais gaffe, on va vite voir que t'es rouquin...


----------



## ficelle (17 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Essaie toujours mais fais gaffe, on va vite voir que t'es rouquin...


 si je la met à l'envers, on peut aussi croire qu'il me reste des cheveux !


----------



## La mouette (17 Novembre 2005)

Au rayon X


----------



## alan.a (17 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Essaie toujours mais fais gaffe, on va vite voir que t'es rouquin...



T'as un pb avec les rouquins ? :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## jahrom (17 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> T'as un pb avec les rouquins ? :mouais: :mouais:




A part l'odeur, rien.


----------



## AntoineD (18 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> T'as un pb avec les rouquins ? :mouais: :mouais:



Oui ben reste avec ton avatar n&b, toi


----------



## alan.a (18 Novembre 2005)

L'Obao Institut of Essel vient de publier une étude là dessus.
Les plus puissantes exhalaisons proviennent des vendeurs de sacs à main et des trous de nez des bigleux.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Novembre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est tout frais...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et sinon... tu serais pas parent avec Chris Elliot des fois ???  





Parce-que là hein.... !!!


----------



## morden (18 Novembre 2005)

purée merciiiiii !!!!!! j'arrivais plus à me rapeller son nom à cet acteur !!!! 

une vrai ressemblance c'est clair ! 

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## daffyb (20 Novembre 2005)

ça faisait longtemps, alors je me rattrape


----------



## jpmiss (20 Novembre 2005)

c'est malin! j'ai vomi tout mon 4 heure (et mon midi aussi)


----------



## daffyb (20 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> c'est malin! j'ai vomi tout mon 4 heure (et mon midi aussi)


Venant de toi, je prends ça pour un compliment   merci


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2005)

FUTUR autoportrait....


----------



## olof (23 Novembre 2005)

Charmant


----------



## Franswa (23 Novembre 2005)

Je devais me dessiner hier avec ces photos 

On peut voir l'illustratrice qui nous donne les cours sur la deuxieme


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Novembre 2005)

tu nous mettras les dessins quand tu les auras ?


----------



## Franswa (23 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> tu nous mettras les dessins quand tu les auras ?


Pas de probleme


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Novembre 2005)

ouais merci !


----------



## ange_63 (26 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ma parooole : *un ange !!*
> 
> :love:



Ha non non l'ange c moi!


----------



## supermoquette (26 Novembre 2005)

les anges c'est chiant


----------



## ange_63 (26 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> les anges c'est chiant




c sure qd on est un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est chiant...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Novembre 2005)

certe si tu attaches les ailes


----------



## ange_63 (26 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> certe si tu attaches les ailes



Avec du shatertone? MDR


----------



## ange_63 (26 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et puis tu plumes leeeeeeentement.................................
> :hein: :rose: :love: :love: :love:




Aïïïe Aïïïe Aïïïïïïeeeee


----------



## clampin (26 Novembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Aïïïe Aïïïe Aïïïïïïeeeee



 très beau dessin...


----------



## WebOliver (26 Novembre 2005)




----------



## El_ChiCo (26 Novembre 2005)

pas mal ouais


----------



## jahrom (26 Novembre 2005)

ça faisait longtemps...


----------



## Warflo (27 Novembre 2005)

Juste une question jarhom...
Les vidéo sur ton site , c'est du préparée à l'avance?


----------



## Malow (27 Novembre 2005)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Juste une question jarhom...
> Les vidéo sur ton site , c'est du préparée à l'avance?



Que de l'impro ! c'est plus drole !


----------



## Spyro (27 Novembre 2005)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Juste une question jarhom...
> Les vidéo sur ton site , c'est du préparée à l'avance?


C'est pas le bon endroit pour poser ta question    va plutôt là


----------



## Warflo (27 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Que de l'impro ! c'est plus drole !


Eh ben bravo , pour les vidéo , et le site en général  
Chapeau le photographe.


----------



## Warflo (27 Novembre 2005)

Et moi...





Core Image Fun House :love:


----------



## Franswa (27 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ma parooole : *un ange !!*
> 
> :love:


Juste de l'extérieur ?


----------



## Nephou (28 Novembre 2005)

autoportait en famille


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Novembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> autoportait en famille


 
Fait gaffe Nephou  , ya une espèce de bestiole à lunettes et tee-shirt gris qui essaye de te bouffer le crâne......



_Edit : ...de quoi, ouais quoi ?.. eh ben quoi.....c'est lequel Nephou...????...........aaaahh bon.._


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> autoportait en famille






pffffffff 





> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



mais que cela ne tienne : *ta fifille est vraiment tres tres tres jolie !!!*:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## alèm (28 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> pffffffff
> 
> mais que cela ne tienne : *ta fifille est vraiment tres tres tres jolie !!!*:love: :love: :love: :love:



si ça peut te rassurer : la tienne aussi ! 

(comme sa maman ?  )


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> si ça peut te rassurer : la tienne aussi !
> 
> (comme sa maman ?  )





moi ? et bien, il fallait venir a la gare de l'est le mois dernier pour voir si ma fifille me ressemble


----------



## Taho! (28 Novembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> autoportait en famille


Félicitations encore une fois !


----------



## morden (28 Novembre 2005)

bien moins mignon qu'au dessus .... ben voila je me suis épilé le nez (comme promis) et voila un second autoportait 
sorti de soirée bien arosé dans le froid _Nancéen






_

juste pour que quelques remarques puissent être faites, oui : mes cheveux sont un peu crade 

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## maiwen (28 Novembre 2005)

bah il est très bien ce nez 

bonne idée d'arrêter les autoportraits au microscope


----------



## morden (29 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bonne idée d'arrêter les autoportraits au microscope


LOL LOL 

hey bey voila ! je me disai qu'avec un peu de chance j'aurais droit à une pause... bien espéré !! 

mais c'est pas grave, j'en ai plein d'autre, des photos embarrassantes de moi !   

A part ça, je fini l'interprete, sous la couette !!  !! (et en plus, ça rime ! )


----------



## joubichou (29 Novembre 2005)

pour moi c'est ça (excusez pour les copeaux)


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2005)

T'en as une vachement grosse


----------



## joubichou (29 Novembre 2005)

Note que je siuis obligé de l'attacher pour pas qu'elle tombe:rateau:


----------



## AntoineD (29 Novembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> pour moi c'est ça (excusez pour les copeaux)



...et c'est vraiment un autoportrait ?


----------



## joubichou (29 Novembre 2005)

ouais c'est un autoportrait,j'emmène toujours mon appareil dans les arbres,je le fixe sur une branche et j'utilise le retardateur


----------



## teo (29 Novembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Note que je siuis obligé de l'attacher pour pas qu'elle tombe:rateau:





sacré cockring en tout cas ! 


OK je sors...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Novembre 2005)

*Énorme !!!*


----------



## Taho! (29 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Énorme !!!*


et la modéstie bordel 

 :love:


----------



## morden (29 Novembre 2005)

ha ben là c'est sur c'est pas mon premier !! 

un petit (auto)portait de mon escalier :






A part ça, je vais (très) bien là !! :rateau: !!


----------



## rezba (2 Décembre 2005)

Je n'ai jamais posté ici. Je ne suis pas très à l'aise avec ce genre de truc, les autoportraits.
J'ai vu hier des ½uvres de Nan Goldin, dont une bonne partie d'autoportraits. En notamment un diaporama que l'artiste a appelé "All By myself, beautiful at forty".
Une quarantaine d'autoportraits pris sur une dizaine d'années, accompagnés d'une version longue d'All by Myself d'Eartha Kit.
Jamais vu avant une telle capacité non pas à se mettre en scène, mais justement à s'abandonner devant son propre objectif, comme si celui-ci la prenait au vif, très exactement comme elle est.

Ça ne va pas m'aider à poster ici, tout ça....


----------



## Malow (2 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ....




Allez hop ! En scène !


----------



## supermoquette (2 Décembre 2005)

Quelle chieuse


----------



## rezba (2 Décembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Allez hop ! *En scène !*


Ben non, justement.


----------



## jahrom (2 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais posté ici. Je ne suis pas très à l'aise avec ce genre de truc, les autoportraits.....



Bah merde, moi qui croyait que chacun de tes posts était un autoportrait...:rateau:


----------



## valoriel (2 Décembre 2005)




----------



## alèm (2 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais posté ici. Je ne suis pas très à l'aise avec ce genre de truc, les autoportraits.
> J'ai vu hier des ½uvres de Nan Goldin, dont une bonne partie d'autoportraits. En notamment un diaporama que l'artiste a appelé "All By myself, beautiful at forty".
> Une quarantaine d'autoportraits pris sur une dizaine d'années, accompagnés d'une version longue d'All by Myself d'Eartha Kit.
> Jamais vu avant une telle capacité non pas à se mettre en scène, mais justement à s'abandonner devant son propre objectif, comme si celui-ci la prenait au vif, très exactement comme elle est.
> ...




tu la verrais dans la rue avec son leica comme un revolver prêt à faire feu !


----------



## jahrom (5 Décembre 2005)

*338 !*


----------



## benao (6 Décembre 2005)

héhéhé....je crois que c'est mon tour de jouer le rôle du chieur-qui-met-son-totoportrait-juste-après-la-mise-à-jour-de-jahrom! En réalité, c'est moins pour faire le chieur que pour ce fil vive ! 
ciao!


----------



## Malow (6 Décembre 2005)

Rezba ? toujours pas ?


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Rezba ? toujours pas ?




Il est rose de peur...

Et moi vert de honte :rose:


----------



## daffyb (6 Décembre 2005)

on a ca pour rezba


----------



## AntoineD (10 Décembre 2005)

Hop ! Je me relance, me suis amusé avec mon miroir hier : 






J'en ai d'autres à venir, je vais voir... ça, c'est le plus classique. à suivre.


----------



## AntoineD (10 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Un petit détartrage serait à prévoir



oh le sale con  
On va mettre ça sur le compte de la balance des blancs...


----------



## SFONE (10 Décembre 2005)

Bon...le seul portrait que j'ai de moi c'est une photo d'il y a 2 ou 3ans prise avec un powershot S10 tout naze par un ami...mais la photo est "eco warrior !" ce qui me ressemble bien !   (sinon je ne me prend jamais en photo...) donc pièce rare... 

désolé pour la quality :

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////






////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## AntoineD (10 Décembre 2005)

SFONE a dit:
			
		

> Bon...le seul portrait que j'ai de moi c'est une photo d'il y a 2 ou 3ans prise avec un powershot S10 tout naze par un ami...mais la photo est "eco warrior !" ce qui me ressemble bien !   (sinon je ne me prend jamais en photo...) donc pièce rare...
> 
> désolé pour la quality :



Euh, je vais pas faire le mec lourd mais... on cherche des *auto*portraits...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Euh, je vais pas faire le mec lourd mais... on cherche des *auto*portraits...


Arrête de dire ça toi, après ils vont poster dans "parlons vroumvroum !"  :hein: 

Pour revenir aux *auto*portraits _(faut pas hésiter hein) _ Antoine, je préfèrais celui-là !


----------



## maiwen (10 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Putain féchié, *en plus il est beau* comme un Dieu qui serait mannequin de mode haut de gamme.
> 
> :love: :love: :love:


vi hein :love: ... il se laisse regarder ... :rose: :love:  

mais comme Lorna je préférais l'autre ( mais bon on crache pas dessus non plus :rateau: )


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Décembre 2005)

En culture & communication l'an dernier on devait réaliser un autoportrait. Les consignes étaient les suivantes :

Photo noir et blanc
Titre et texte explicatif
me souviens plus des autres
Tant qu'à faire je le poste dans ce sujet :


----------



## jpmiss (10 Décembre 2005)

Oh purée! Il est encore plus laid que son avatar! :afraid:


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Oh purée! Il est encore plus laid que son avatar! :afraid:


Oui Roberto me l'a déjà dit


----------



## mado (10 Décembre 2005)

Encore un adepte du purfils ?


----------



## SFONE (10 Décembre 2005)

Bon ! ok! en AUTO portrait j'ai ça !

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////






//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

:hein:


----------



## AntoineD (11 Décembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Arrête de dire ça toi, après ils vont poster dans "parlons vroumvroum !"  :hein:
> 
> Pour revenir aux *auto*portraits _(faut pas hésiter hein) _ Antoine, je préfèrais celui-là !






			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Putain féchié, *en plus il est beau* comme un Dieu qui serait mannequin de mode haut de gamme.
> 
> :love: :love: :love:






			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vi hein :love: ... il se laisse regarder ... :rose: :love:
> 
> mais comme Lorna je préférais l'autre ( mais bon on crache pas dessus non plus :rateau: )



J'aime de plus en plus ce forum...    

merci :rose: :rose: :rose:

"en string vous êtes bonne".



Allez promis j'en ai d'autre. Et comme ça plaît aux demoiselles, je vais finalement pas mettre celui où je suis avec ma copine... je voudrais pas me gâcher une occaz' avec une diablesse   :love:


----------



## alèm (11 Décembre 2005)

sa copine est déjà en photo sur le forum, non ?

dites, le rayon drague c'est au bar (hein roberto !  )


----------



## AntoineD (11 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est le genre de mec que tu *détestes* avoir dans ta classe.
> _Surtout en sport à la piscine._



Hum... non. Là, on n'a que la tête, mais j'ai chopé du bide, faut que j'arrête la cuisine au gras.   Avec les fêtes qui arrivent c'est pas gagné...




			
				rob a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez, *fais péter la photo de ta copine*, qu'on connaisse la chanceuse qu'a décrocher le cocotier, et que les nanas d'ici lui cherchent des poux dans la tête _(une rougeur, une paupière un peu lourde, des lobes d'oreilles un peu grossiers, une dent qui brille sur le cliché, etc.)_



Ah ah ! patience. La photo est chiante à retoucher... couleurs merdiques... faire ça dans une chambre verte, aussi... quelle idée. 




			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> sa copine est déjà en photo sur le forum, non ?
> 
> dites, le rayon drague c'est au bar (hein roberto !  )



Jaloux.


----------



## morden (11 Décembre 2005)

t'inquiete antoine : il y a un moyen radical !!! tu envoi une photo de toi au reveil !! 


regarde, je te montre : au reveil, pas rasé, pas peigné, pas changé, les chaussettes qui trainent au fond de l'a photo (sisi regardez : à coté de la salle de bain !) le gros bordel general et voila !!  et en bonus, graçe à un flash pourri, tu rajoute le teint blafard !!! 






toute une technique  !! 

A part ça, bonjour à tous !!  !!


----------



## AntoineD (11 Décembre 2005)

morden a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiete antoine : il y a un moyen radical !!! tu envoi une photo de toi au reveil !!
> 
> 
> regarde, je te montre : au reveil, pas rasé, pas peigné, pas changé, les chaussettes qui trainent au fond de l'a photo (sisi regardez : à coté de la salle de bain !) le gros bordel general et voila !!  et en bonus, graçe à un flash pourri, tu rajoute le teint blafard !!!
> ...



Mais non, t'as une bonne tête 

Le pire, c'est l'espèce de serpillère qui traîne pas loin des chaussettes... ça, c'est hard. 

Quant à moi, je crois qu'au réveil ça va pas trop mal des fois : mes cheveux tiennent tout seul, genre coiffé décoiffé  


...Ça va devenir un forum "je le vaux bien" si on continue comme ça


----------



## morden (11 Décembre 2005)

héhé je sais : la serpillere c'est la serise sur le gateau !!! 

et encore j'ai fais la vaisselle  !! 

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## maiwen (11 Décembre 2005)

c'est fou , roberto trouve toujours les mots justes  :love:


----------



## Spyro (11 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _C'est vrai quoi : que des mecs jeunes un peu négligés juste c' qui faut, avec des lunettes classe des beaux yeux sensib' et des bouches bien dessinés genre Renaissance..._


Bon ben moi c'est sûr je poste plus d'autoportraits  :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Décembre 2005)

morden a dit:
			
		

>



*Je croyais que Jésus était mort sur une croix il y a 2000 ans*
Je n'aurais pas pensé qu'il avait survécu jusqu'à aujourd'hui.


----------



## Franswa (11 Décembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> tu nous mettras les dessins quand tu les auras ?


Comme promis, voici l'exercice fini :


----------



## morden (11 Décembre 2005)

LOL je mentirais si je disai que c'etait la premiere fois qu'on me la sort la comparaison à jesus ... 

en meme temps j'avais qu'a me raser et me couper les cheveux 


A part ça, chui au chaud sous la couette !!  !!


----------



## maiwen (11 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Comme promis, voici l'exercice fini :


mais  tu t'es transformé en morden pour que roberto dise tout plein de choses sur toi aussi ?


----------



## morden (11 Décembre 2005)

alors maiwen ?? ayé le boulot est fini ???     


très sympa ce dessin, c'est clair !! 

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## Franswa (11 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais  tu t'es transformé en morden pour que roberto dise tout plein de choses sur toi aussi ?


En plus, je viens de me couper les cheveux 

Donc cet autoportrait correspondra de nouveau d'ici 3 mois


----------



## AntoineD (11 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :rose: :love:
> 
> Ben oui justement j'ai remarqué un truc étrange...
> Il suffit d'énoncer des z'évidences genre : _"AntoineD qu'est-ce qu'il est craaaaquant ! :love::love:"_ pour se retrouver sous des rafales de coups de boule verts de tou(te)s les soupirant(e)s de passage !
> ...



Pfffffff et moi pendant ce temps aucun cdb que dalle nada natchi rien pas même une miette de coup de boule... pfff


----------



## morden (11 Décembre 2005)

purée !! voila bien les femmes ... quand elles sont en pamoisons elle savent plus trouver les coup de boules !!! 


A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## AntoineD (11 Décembre 2005)

morden a dit:
			
		

> purée !! voila bien les femmes ... quand elles sont en pamoisons elle savent plus trouver les coup de boules !!!
> 
> 
> A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


Toutes des, moi je te dis : toute des !

Moi et mon pote Jésus, on va se venger ! yo.

Et puis hop ! je me suis aussi essayé à l'exercice de style.

Ici, j'ai tenté la méthode Jahrom : dans la glace avec un air super sérieux voire méchant


----------



## jahrom (11 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ici, j'ai tenté la méthode Jahrom : dans la glace avec un air super sérieux voire méchant



Y a encore du boulot....


----------



## maiwen (11 Décembre 2005)

on dirait plutôt un dinosaure ... pas genre Denver mais plus un un peu méchant, tu vois ?


----------



## morden (11 Décembre 2005)

rhooooo de suite !!!!!! 

par contre je me suis rasé (pas les cheveux tout de meme) donc jesus en à pris un coup !! 


mais si t'a besoin d'aide : je suis là !!   

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## supermoquette (12 Décembre 2005)

beau gosse cet AntoineD, Teo peut confirmer ?


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Nan nan ta balance des blancs a l'air bonne !!!




Antoine : on regarde l'objectif... pas son reflet !!     

demande à Jahrom !


----------



## teo (12 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> beau gosse cet AntoineD, Teo peut confirmer ?




clair, beau gosse mais pas mon type (ça le rassurera  )

Je préfère pas trop _m'étendre_ sur ce fil, je vais me faire remettre à ma place par Jahrom et les modos si je _diverge_ trop... mais purée, y'a de ces canons sur ces forums  ! 

Faudrait que je fasse une _liste_, tiens


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2005)

dès que j'aurais fini de graver mes photos sur DVD-R pour ne pas avoir à payer 2500HT à mackie pour une simple utilisation de datarescue rolleyes je vous fais part des photos _pignolesques_ d'hier soir... 

_si maintenant les garçons hétéros commencent à se draguer entre eux, j'en connais quelques-uns qui danseront plus souvent sur les toits en string panthère !!_ (dicton du jour !  )


----------



## teo (12 Décembre 2005)

_j'ai vachement automodéré ma réponse qui allait partir en vrille suite à la 2e partie de ton message, cher Alèm_


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2005)

genre les "amitiés viriles", les Bédés Alix et Rahan, la troisième mi-temps, je vois, je vois...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Toutes des, moi je te dis : toute des !
> 
> Moi et mon pote Jésus, on va se venger ! yo.
> 
> ...



Ils sont bien les Nokin, comme appareils? ...


----------



## WebOliver (12 Décembre 2005)

​


----------



## Stargazer (12 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Même chose
> 
> 
> _*Téo !!!!!*_ et celui-là ?!!




Pas d'accent à teo on a déjà dit ...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

laissez tranquille mon teo a moi    

non mais, et quoi encore  ??????     


et puis.....beaux gosses , c'est vite dit , faut voir .....et dans leur cervelle ?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Décembre 2005)

déjà entendu ça


----------



## AntoineD (12 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Antoine : on regarde l'objectif... pas son reflet !!
> 
> demande à Jahrom !



Hum, c'est vrai que mon regard est légèrement décalé, mais Jahrom n'a pas son pareil pour se regarder dans une glace   

Bon attendez la suite... Les filles attention !!!  



			
				Princesse Tatav a dit:
			
		

> et puis.....beaux gosses , c'est vite dit , faut voir .....et dans leur cervelle ?



Est-ce que c'est vraiment ce qui vous intéresse ?... 

Et moi j'aime bien la bonne bouille de WebOlivier, il a l'air tout content d'aller à la messe  

En tout cas, c'est bien la première fois qu'on me fait autant de compliments sur ma tronche... :mouais:  :hein: Bon je vais pas dire que ça fait pas plaisir, hein   

Balancez les coups de boule, j'en ai marre de faire la bise au DJ !...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Balancez les coups de boule, j'en ai marre de faire la bise au DJ !...





			
				vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à AntoineD.



en effet, le DJ dit que tu piques :rateau:


----------



## chokobelle (12 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ​



Tu te la joues un peu "sourire mysterieux à la Mona Lisa" là je trouve


----------



## rezba (12 Décembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Tu te la joues un peu "sourire mysterieux à la Mona Lisa" là je trouve



Ben non, c'est exactement l'un des 358 sourires homologués de WebO, qui n'en est pas avare.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Décembre 2005)

Merci pour vos commentaires (sauf AntoineD ). 



			
				chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Tu te la joues un peu "sourire mysterieux à la Mona Lisa" là je trouve



Tu trouves oui.


----------



## chokobelle (12 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu trouves oui.



Oué et puis après on va écrire des tas de boukinzalakons pour savoir pourquoi tu souris comme ça et tout (alors que c'est juste que t'es en train de lire mon blog    )


----------



## WebOliver (12 Décembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Oué et puis après on va écrire des tas de boukinzalakons pour savoir pourquoi tu souris comme ça et tout (alors que c'est juste que t'es en train de lire mon blog    )



Assez parlé. Ton APN, et hop...


----------



## yvos (12 Décembre 2005)

j'aurais juré qu'il avait bu quelques pintes avec de prendre cette photo


----------



## WebOliver (12 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais juré qu'il avait bu quelques pintes avec de prendre cette photo


Je ne bois pas.©






			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Assez parlé. Ton APN, et hop...


----------



## teo (12 Décembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> laissez tranquille mon teo a moi
> 
> non mais, et quoi encore  ??????
> 
> ...




Merci Princess ! 

Côté cervelle, tu sais ce qu'on dit sur les garçons... 

_Et puis on ne me hèle pas comme ça ! Je suis pas Madame de Fontenay..._


----------



## chokobelle (12 Décembre 2005)

Mais c'est bien parce que je voulais montrer ma nouvelle casquette d'anniversaire


----------



## WebOliver (12 Décembre 2005)

Y fait gris à Paris.


----------



## chokobelle (12 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Y fait gris à Paris.



Boh quand j'aurais un nouvel APN tout sera plus lumineux, tu verras


----------



## La mouette (12 Décembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est bien parce que je voulais montrer ma nouvelle casquette d'anniversaire




J'adore les casquettes :love:


----------



## AntoineD (12 Décembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Tu te la joues un peu "sourire mysterieux à la Mona Lisa" là je trouve


Moi je lui trouve un air coquin.


_(Bon j'espère qu'il va enfin apprécier mes commentaires, le salaud ! il m'a brocardé et porté au pilori !   )

_[EDIT :] Hum, je fais toujours la bise au DJ... grrr.


----------



## Foguenne (12 Décembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est bien parce que je voulais montrer ma nouvelle casquette d'anniversaire



Très bien la casquette, très bien.    :love:


----------



## La mouette (12 Décembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Très bien la casquette, très bien.    :love:




Toi aussi


----------



## rezba (12 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi



C'est pas une casquette, c'est son front en ébullition. :rateau:


----------



## chokobelle (12 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas une casquette, c'est son front en ébullition. :rateau:



Kékina mon front?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Décembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Très bien la casquette, très bien.    :love:


Mais l'hypocrisie, c'est mal.


Très bien la casquette


----------



## rezba (12 Décembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Kékina mon front?



Mais non, pas toi. Toi, ton front il est surement tout mimi, sous la casquette. 
Je parle du front en ébullition de l'infirmier luxembourgeois, lorsqu'il sort des soirées hospitalières animées par les nymphes de la seringue.


----------



## chokobelle (12 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mais l'hypocrisie, c'est mal.
> 
> 
> Très bien la casquette



êtes-vous en train de subtilement me faire comprendre qu'il vaut mieux que j'évite de me montrer en societé avec mon couvre-chef?   :hein:



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, pas toi. Toi, ton front il est surement tout mimi, sous la casquette.



Faut que j'arrête l'elixir d'égocentrisme


----------



## morden (12 Décembre 2005)

faut pas les écouter  !! tu est tres bien avec cette casquette !!!  en plus elle a le grand avantage de pas etre orné d'un sigle de marque de chaussures à la con !! 
j'aime beacoup aussi le collier !! 

enfin bref : n'hesite pas à en posté d'autre !! 


a part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, pas toi. Toi, ton front il est surement tout mimi, sous la casquette.
> Je parle du front en ébullition de l'infirmier luxembourgeois, lorsqu'il sort des soirées hospitalières animées *par les nymphes de la seringue.*




là, il y a erreur mais je garde l'info pour oim !!   :love: :love: :love:

(non, Paul, pas possible de me bouler vert de nouveau ! )

ps : une jolie jeune fille et hop ce sujet s'anime comme une rue commerçante avant Noël... bizarre, non ?


----------



## Foguenne (12 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, pas toi. Toi, ton front il est surement tout mimi, sous la casquette.
> Je parle du front en ébullition de l'infirmier luxembourgeois, lorsqu'il sort des soirées hospitalières animées par les nymphes de la seringue.



ça me fait pensé que j'ai bien fait 123,5 autoportrait à cette soirée...


----------



## Foguenne (12 Décembre 2005)

oups un peu grande les photos via homepage.mac
je vais recouper ça.


----------



## rezba (12 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> là, il y a erreur mais je garde l'info pour oim !!   :love: :love: :love:



Ben non, mais je suis pas une balance. Je vais pas donner ni son nom, ni son vrai métier, ni ses mensurations, à la nymphe.


----------



## rezba (12 Décembre 2005)

Rha dis donc, Paul, la numéro deux me plait bien. Elle te met bien en valeur. J'ai l'impression de la connaître... On dirait une actrice que j'ai vu dans un petit film, y'a pas longtemps du tout...


----------



## Foguenne (12 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Rha dis donc, Paul, la numéro deux me plait bien. Elle te met bien en valeur. J'ai l'impression de la connaître... On dirait une actrice que j'ai vu dans un petit film, y'a pas longtemps du tout...



Tu veux parler de Mini ?


----------



## Foguenne (12 Décembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> êtes-vous en train de subtilement me faire comprendre qu'il vaut mieux que j'évite de me montrer en societé avec mon couvre-chef?



Certainement pas, juste que nous, on aimerait te voir aussi sans couvre chef.    :love:


----------



## chokobelle (12 Décembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Certainement pas, juste que nous, on aimerait te voir aussi sans couvre chef.    :love:



Si tu fouilles bien dans le post, ça doit se trouver...


----------



## AntoineD (12 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben voilà pour continuer dans le registre beau gosse :rose:



Whaou ! c'est Julien Courbet


----------



## dada didouda (13 Décembre 2005)

je m'y met avant qu'Antoine ne mette une photo bien moche de moi (attention,hein, moi j'ai mis une de tes photos retouchée, fais pareil pour moi)


----------



## dada didouda (13 Décembre 2005)

Allez, comme je suis tout seul à cette heure ci, c'est reparti


----------



## AntoineD (13 Décembre 2005)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> je m'y met avant qu'Antoine ne mette une photo bien moche de moi (attention,hein, moi j'ai mis une de tes photos retouchée, fais pareil pour moi)



Hum ? l'a pô compris


----------



## dada didouda (13 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Hum ? l'a pô compris



AntoineD qu'est ce qu'il est craquant !!!!!   







y paraitrai que c'est la dernière méthode à la mode pour avoir des cdb


----------



## Malow (13 Décembre 2005)

Foguenne a toujours la bouche ouverte sur ses autoportraits !!!


----------



## AntoineD (13 Décembre 2005)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> AntoineD qu'est ce qu'il est craquant !!!!!
> 
> y paraitrai que c'est la dernière méthode à la mode pour avoir des cdb



Je vais te tuer ! :mouais: 




			
				Malow a dit:
			
		

> Foguenne a toujours la bouche ouverte sur ses autoportraits !!!



Ben oui mais c'est ça qui plaît


----------



## Foguenne (13 Décembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Foguenne a toujours la bouche ouverte sur ses autoportraits !!!


Je change de pose chaque année.
2004, bouche en "cul de poule"
2005, bouche ouverte.
2006, surprise.


----------



## AntoineD (13 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Oh le fumier !!!!!
> C'est une revanche pour le détartrage ??????



Que veux-tu ? Je n'oublie jamais une bonne action


----------



## daffyb (13 Décembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Si tu fouilles bien dans le post, ça doit se trouver...


mouarf, pas besoin de beaucoup chercher  :love:
aller, pour les feignasses :rateau:
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3304808&postcount=975


----------



## rezba (13 Décembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux parler de Mini ?



Oui. (fumier).


Tiens, en parlant de fumier, hier soir, un pote m'a montré une vidéo de lui, qui était sur son site perso. Comme je l'ai chargée sur le mien, je me demandais si je la mettais pas en ligne...


----------



## teo (13 Décembre 2005)

Rezba ? 
Toujours pas d'autoportrait ? 





C'est du floude alors   

_Sorry, j'ai pas pu m'empêcher, ça m'a fait du bien  _


----------



## AntoineD (13 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Oh le fumier !!!!!
> C'est une revanche pour le détartrage ??????



N'empêche qu'entre ça :






et ça :






...


----------



## Luc G (13 Décembre 2005)

Je triche un peu : ce n'est pas "réellement" un autoportrait puisque ce n'est pas moi qui ai fait la photo, mais moralement, c'en est bien un quand même. Et comme en scannant de vieiles photos, j'ai trouvé celle-là et pas un de mes très rares autoportraits 

Je précise que c'est il y a 25 ans  sur les côtes de Mauritanie.


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oui. (fumier).
> 
> 
> Tiens, en parlant de fumier, hier soir, un pote m'a montré une vidéo de lui, qui était sur son site perso. Comme je l'ai chargée sur le mien, je me demandais si je la mettais pas en ligne...



tiens, un ami m'a aussi montré une vidéo de lui hier midi, comme c'est une vidéo un peu spéciale, j'en ai aussi fait une copie que j'ai sauvegardé sur mon site perso, on ne sait jamais, un effacement est si vite arrivé !


----------



## WebOliver (13 Décembre 2005)

Tiens, bizarre, j'ai reçu hier une vidéo d'un ami. Comme je suis prévoyant, il va falloir que je la sauvegarde en plusieurs exemplaires.


----------



## mado (13 Décembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je triche un peu : ce n'est pas "réellement" un autoportrait puisque ce n'est pas moi qui ai fait la photo, mais moralement, c'en est bien un quand même. Et comme en scannant de vieiles photos, j'ai trouvé celle-là et pas un de mes très rares autoportraits
> 
> Je précise que c'est il y a 25 ans  sur les côtes de Mauritanie.



L'autoportrait moral 




Pas mal


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, bizarre, j'ai reçu hier une vidéo d'un ami. Comme je suis prévoyant, il va falloir que je la sauvegarde en plusieurs exemplaires.




bah oui, surtout si elle est "particulière". Il ne faudrait pas qu'elle se perde ! Je comprends ton inquiétude et la partage.


----------



## La mouette (13 Décembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>




Pourquoi tu as toujours la bouche ouverte sur les photos


----------



## AntoineD (13 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> bah oui, surtout si elle est "particulière". Il ne faudrait pas qu'elle se perde ! Je comprends ton inquiétude et la partage.



Eh ! les modos, on arrête de flooder


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2005)

_flood on the dance floor... flood on the dance floor..._


----------



## Foguenne (14 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> bah oui, surtout si elle est "particulière". Il ne faudrait pas qu'elle se perde ! Je comprends ton inquiétude et la partage.



C'est juste pour les initiés.   à garder précieusement mais secrètement.


----------



## teo (14 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tiens, un ami m'a aussi montré une vidéo de lui hier midi, comme c'est une vidéo un peu spéciale, j'en ai aussi fait une copie que j'ai sauvegardé sur mon site perso, on ne sait jamais, un effacement est si vite arrivé !



Note perso: ne jamais envoyer de vidéo à ses potes et ne plus sauter de toits en toits en slip panthère mauve la nuit en décembre _si des amis sont dans le coin_...

C'est pas du vécu mais on ne sait jamais


----------



## benao (14 Décembre 2005)

salut, tous !!!!
un totoportrait de plus.....


----------



## rezba (15 Décembre 2005)

Autoportrait d'un rezba fatigué.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Décembre 2005)

T'aurais fait ça plus tôt t'aurais beaucoup moins dû modérer


----------



## rezba (15 Décembre 2005)

Ayez des amis, ils vous rendront l'amour que vous leur portez... :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (15 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Autoportrait d'un rezba fatigué.



Bah elle est à l'envers !! ton menton est en haut ?! 
ha non merde, oups, pardon...:rose:


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2005)

Je ne dis rien: je risquerais le ban pour au moins 3 mois.


----------



## rezba (15 Décembre 2005)

Ah non mais vraiment c'est un bonheur. Quand je vous lis, je sais pourquoi j'ai si peu d'amis, et autant d'ami*e*s.


----------



## Malow (15 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Autoportrait d'un rezba fatigué.



Manquait plus que toi !


----------



## rezba (15 Décembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Manquait plus que toi !



Qu'est-ce que je disais. :love:


----------



## jahrom (15 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que je disais. :love:




bouffon


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ayez des amis, ils vous rendront l'amour que vous leur portez... :rateau:



Tu sais bien ce que l'on dit dans le Sud...


----------



## rezba (15 Décembre 2005)

vbull a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à PATOCHMAN.





			
				le même a dit:
			
		

> Vous faites ce que vous voulez, mais sachez que vous n'êtes pas obligé de donner des points de réputation au type qui vous traite de bouffon



Il est marrant ce vBulletin. Où est-ce qu'on clique pour lui donner des points de réput. ?


----------



## rezba (15 Décembre 2005)

Bon, et à part faire des commentaires sur ma sale tronche d'hier, la photo, vous la trouvez naze donc vous n'avez rien à dire dessus ?


----------



## macmarco (15 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Autoportrait d'un rezba fatigué.





Sobre, classe, beau noir et blanc.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Décembre 2005)

Huh je parlais de ce rictus "prêt-à-bannir", t'as presque l'impresion d'entendre le clique de la souris


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Décembre 2005)

Naaaaaaaaaaan!!!! C'était l'inverse qu'il fall... PAN!... Arghhhhhhh...:rateau:


----------



## La SAGEsse (15 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon, et à part faire des commentaires sur ma sale tronche d'hier, la photo, vous la trouvez naze donc vous n'avez rien à dire dessus ?


Naze ?
Non, c'est pas mal le noir et blanc...


----------



## AntoineD (15 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Huh je parlais de ce rictus "prêt-à-bannir", t'as presque l'impresion d'entendre le clique de la souris



Oui tiens c'est pour ça que j'ai pas cherché à faire le moindre commentaire, à chaque échange y m'parle généralement comme à son chien... mieux vaut pas déconner (sur son front, par exemple...  )


----------



## AntoineD (15 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Naaaaaaaaaaan!!!! C'était l'inverse qu'il fall... PAN!... Arghhhhhhh...:rateau:



Eh ! doumé ! Tu vas te faireu voireu là...


----------



## La SAGEsse (15 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Naaaaaaaaaaan!!!! C'était l'inverse qu'il fall... PAN!... Arghhhhhhh...:rateau:


Y sont gros, les pixels ...


----------



## bengilli (15 Décembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Sobre, classe, beau noir et blanc.




Tu disais ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon, et à part faire des commentaires sur ma sale tronche d'hier, la photo, vous la trouvez naze donc vous n'avez rien à dire dessus ?



Ben... T'es plus chauve que moi... J'ai juste, là?  

Non, sinon, la plongée sur un regard vers le haut, c'est toujours la classe...


----------



## mado (15 Décembre 2005)

Je croyais qu'il y avait un fil spécial pour les autoportraits Photobooth ?

Et puis c'est vrai que t'as pris un coup de vieux depuis hier  Clair et net.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

>



C'est ton sourire naturel ou tu suces une pastille pour la toux ?


----------



## rezba (15 Décembre 2005)

C'est pas un sourire, c'est un rictus, banane.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un sourire, c'est un rictus, banane.



Cela dit, c'est tout de même une très belle photographie.


----------



## jahrom (15 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un sourire, c'est un rictus, banane.


Ceci dit, on pourrait presque croire un montage, comme sur mon avatar de clown...


----------



## teo (15 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon, et à part faire des commentaires sur ma sale tronche d'hier, la photo, vous la trouvez naze donc vous n'avez rien à dire dessus ?



Non rien à dire. Ca a l'air d'être un vrai autoportrait, pas trop lourd pour pas surcharger... parfait pour la Galerie... noir et blanc classique  









Allez... ça va, t'as pas si mauvaise mine que ça, c'est vrai que le noir fait classe et tout et tout. Mais j'espère que le prochain sera plus coloré 

_Allez fais pas la gueule il est très bien cet autoportrait, flippe pas ! on sait ce que c'est  un autoportrait c'est jamais facile à proposer. Juste, pour tes cernes, jette un ½il  là, c'est ce qu'il faut pour les lendemains difficiles  _


----------



## rezba (15 Décembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Allez fais pas la gueule il est très bien cet autoportrait, flippe pas ! on sait ce que c'est  un autoportrait c'est jamais facile à proposer. Juste, pour tes cernes, jette un ½il  là, c'est ce qu'il faut pour les lendemains difficiles  _


Merci pour tout mon bon téo. 
Pour les cernes, j'ai pas abandonné, mais c'est vrai que je n'ai jamais rien trouvé de miraculeux.
Sauf...!
Une fois, je passais à l'antenne sur la télévision régionale couleur, et j'avais emmené de magnifiques valoches avec moi. Et la maquilleuse me pose dessus un gel, sorti d'un tube sans marque apparente. Et paf, en 2 minutes, je sens un tiraillement, et mes cernes se lissent comme par magie !
Immédiatement, je m'enquiers des références de ce produit miracle, et la belle maquilleuse me répond :
_"Ne vous faites pas d'illusions, c'est vraiment un truc pour le spectacle, l'effet ne dure que 55 minutes !"_
Effectivement, mes valises ont repris leur apparence à l'heure dite. Désillusion ! 


Merci au Doc aussi ! Enfin des gens sympathiques et réconfortants ! :love:

_Faut peut-être que je me méfie, moi... _


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> _"Ne vous faites pas d'illusions, c'est vraiment un truc pour le spectacle, l'effet ne dure que 55 minutes !"_
> Effectivement, mes valises ont repris leur apparence à l'heure dite. Désillusion !


 
Benjamin nous disait la même chose au Bar des super-modos, ça devait être la même pommade... Mais, perso, j'ai oublié mes tubes sur la table à l'entrée, et les clés du bar ont été perdues...


----------



## jahrom (15 Décembre 2005)

Pour le même prix on a Bertrand Blier...


----------



## rezba (15 Décembre 2005)

Modérateur, s'il vous plait ! L'usager Jahrom réclame ses coups de fouets.


----------



## WebOliver (16 Décembre 2005)

​


----------



## Stargazer (16 Décembre 2005)

T'as utiliser ton pied pour celui-là ? (et je parle du pied de son appareil photo )


----------



## alèm (16 Décembre 2005)

_et merde.... cette année, j'ai raté son annive au beau gosse de Montpellier..._


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ​



"Tendre cousine" de D. Hamilton, c'était Webo?...  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Décembre 2005)

on n'est pas sur le ventre en général quand on se fait masser ?


----------



## jahrom (16 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> on n'est pas sur le ventre en général quand on se fait masser ?


Tout dépend ce qu'on nous masse....


----------



## daffyb (16 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tout dépend ce qu'on nous masse....


C'est pas ce que j'aurais dit.....   :bebe:


----------



## Virpeen (16 Décembre 2005)

No comment... (just... iNano & me )


----------



## macmarco (16 Décembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> No comment... (just... iNano & me )




Vous avez mangé quoi à midi ???!!!!


----------



## iNano (16 Décembre 2005)

On a la touche... :affraid: :hein:


----------



## Malow (16 Décembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> No comment... (just... iNano & me )



Renlala!!! les copieuses ......


----------



## ederntal (16 Décembre 2005)




----------



## La SAGEsse (16 Décembre 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

>



On a tes deux profils là, mais de face, ça donne quoi? :mouais:


----------



## fpoil (16 Décembre 2005)

un autoportrait vénitien


----------



## teo (17 Décembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> No comment... (just... iNano & me )




toutes mimi en arrivant à Paname en tout cas, juste trop court la rencontre  bon week-end en tout cas !


----------



## playaman (18 Décembre 2005)

Deja un moment que je voulais poster cette photo qui datent deja d'une année.

Je crois que le moment est bien choisis


----------



## maiwen (18 Décembre 2005)

l'argile ... ça vous change un homme :afraid: 

on reconnaît juste tes yeux ( et encore il sont ouverts  )


----------



## AntoineD (18 Décembre 2005)

C'est décidément bien terre à terre par ici.


(ouarf ouarf ouarf...) 


(sic).


----------



## playaman (18 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> l'argile ... ça vous change un homme :afraid:


Si seulement...  



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> C'est décidément bien terre à terre par ici.
> 
> (ouarf ouarf ouarf...)



...Ouarf ouarf ouarf... Aussi


----------



## iNano (18 Décembre 2005)

T'inquiète mon Playa... il est moqueur mais pour moi tu es toujours beau ! :love:


----------



## playaman (19 Décembre 2005)

:love: :love: :love: 

Mon lundi commence bien


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Décembre 2005)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Hi..
> 
> Ma petite participation..auto-portait au 10D en N & B avec du "grain" (série Morning-bobine ..)





PATRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK!!!!


----------



## maiwen (19 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> PATRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK!!!!


oh j'ai pas osé le dire :rose:

( fab'fab l'a fait  )

lé cool cet autoportrait


----------



## teo (19 Décembre 2005)

il est moins mimi le Patrick.

Désolé pour les fans bruelettes


----------



## AntoineD (19 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> PATRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK!!!!


ouarf ouarf ouarf.


----------



## maiwen (19 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ouarf ouarf ouarf.


c'est la concurrence qui te fait peur ?


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2005)

ouais, c'est vrai, ya un bôgoss en la personne d'Antoine et un mec beau en la personne de jerho.

bravo les gars pour faire monter les stats de ce forum !   

_faut que je demande à chokobelle de nous remettre un portrait avec ses jolis yeux !!_


----------



## AntoineD (19 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est la concurrence qui te fait peur ?



Riez, riez...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oh j'ai pas osé le dire :rose:
> 
> ( fab'fab l'a fait  )
> 
> lé cool cet autoportrait


AAah moi m'aurais plutôt fait penser à Mathew Broderick (Mais en coupant un peu les cheveux hein....)


----------



## AntoineD (19 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> bravo les gars pour faire monter les stats de ce forum !



Et profitez-en pour gonfler mes stats à moi en visitant mon site au nouveau design


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

>





Pinaise, D. je croyais que tu avais enfin arrété la coke....


----------



## playaman (19 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Pinaise, D. je croyais que tu avais enfin arrété la coke....



 :rose: 

... Ou comment refaire les scenes de scarface a petit prix


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> 
> ... Ou comment refaire les scenes de scarface a petit prix



comment, c'etait pas de la vrai...


----------



## Malow (19 Décembre 2005)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Hi..
> 
> Ma petite participation..auto-portait au 10D en N & B avec du "grain" (série Morning-bobine ..)



....nan rien......  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

Tu sais que c'est jehro là et pas jahrom ..?  :rateau:


----------



## Malow (19 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais que c'est jehro là et pas jahrom ..?  :rateau:



heureusement que tu là pour me remettre les idées en place


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

Non mais après vous allez faire semblant de vous entendre aux bouffes etc.


----------



## jahrom (19 Décembre 2005)

Concurrence ? Quelle concurrence ?


----------



## AntoineD (19 Décembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> heureusement que tu là pour me remettre les idées en place


...d'autant que le plus beau c'est pas...


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2005)

​


----------



## rezba (20 Décembre 2005)

Oui, tu as le nez qui coule. 

Belle photo.


----------



## tirhum (20 Décembre 2005)

bon... ce n'est pas un auto-portrait, juste un portrait fait par un pote qui "bidouille" pour son plaisir.
c'est juste un hobby pour lui, je crois qu'il n'a jamais pensé à en faire quelque chose...pourtant je pense qu'il se débrouille plutôt bien !
ces photos sont les seules que j'ai (me les as donnés puisque c'était moi le cobaye !), mais j'ai vu d'autres de ses photos en particulier en N&B qui étaient plutôt pas mal...
il a pris ces photos avec un vieux "truc" qui ressemble  à un accordéon.


----------



## AntoineD (20 Décembre 2005)

Les couleurs sont chouettes, manquent un ou deux trucs dans l'attitude mais ça le fait


----------



## tirhum (20 Décembre 2005)

Les couleurs sont chouettes, manquent un ou deux trucs dans l'attitude mais ça le fait 


il m'a eu à l'usure pour la scéance de pose, j'ai horreur de ce genre d'exercice !!
je joint deux autres photos de la même scéance et ce sera les seules, dernières, visibles de mon auguste personne...


----------



## AntoineD (20 Décembre 2005)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> Les couleurs sont chouettes, manquent un ou deux trucs dans l'attitude mais ça le fait
> 
> 
> il m'a eu à l'usure pour la scéance de pose, j'ai horreur de ce genre d'exercice !!
> je joint deux autres photos de la même scéance et ce sera les seules, dernières, visibles de mon auguste personne...



Ben tu diras à ton ami que ses photos sont bien chouettes 

Par contre tes fichiers sont un peu sombres, je trouve


----------



## Virpeen (20 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ​


Mon 900e sera pour toi, WebO ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (20 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu diras à ton ami que ses photos sont bien chouettes
> 
> Par contre tes fichiers sont un peu sombres, je trouve




apparemment il a eu quelques soucis au développement, il n'a pas réussi exactement ce qu'il voulait...
j'en ai 3 autres, dont deux qui sont un peu moins sombres; je vais donc les scanner, les poster... et mentir par rapport à mon dernier message...!!  vous allez me revoir !
le temps de scanner...etc...


----------



## tirhum (20 Décembre 2005)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai 3 autres, dont deux qui sont un peu moins sombres; je vais donc les scanner, les poster... et mentir par rapport à mon dernier message...!!  vous allez me revoir !
> le temps de scanner...etc...




en fait sur les 3 restantes, il en y en a 2 de la même pose sauf au niveau de la couleur...


----------



## macmarco (20 Décembre 2005)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> en fait sur les 3 restantes, il en y en a 2 de la même pose sauf au niveau de la couleur...




Ca, ça peut se corriger sous Photoshop. 







Sinon, effectivement, elles sont pas mal du tout ces photos !


----------



## tirhum (20 Décembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ca, ça peut se corriger sous Photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah bon ?! (je plaisante !)  
pour la même pose, il fait une photo "normale" et l'autre avec un filtre sur l'objectif... d'où la différence de couleur...


----------



## teo (20 Décembre 2005)

on pourrait croire qu'un train gris orange et blanc passe derrière à fond les ballons, avec le flou des néons dans les miniatures 

Belle ambiance je trouve.


----------



## macelene (20 Décembre 2005)

Jarhom tu as un succés fou... LA galerie prend du poids... 

De nouveaux portraits bien :style:    :rateau:  


Là j'aime beaucoup les mains... *elles dessinent je crois...*


----------



## maiwen (20 Décembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Là j'aime beaucoup les mains... *elles dessinent je crois...*


les mains !!! :love: :rateau:

monsieur tirhum devrait poster dans "prenez-vous la main"


----------



## alèm (20 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu diras à ton ami que ses photos sont bien chouettes
> 
> Par contre tes fichiers sont un peu sombres, je trouve




bin, je trouve pas. j'ai plus l'impression d'un parti-pris clair obscur et d'un léger problème sur les scans des négas 6x6 (les noirs manquent de noir). Je trouve l'idée intéressante. Perso, j'aurais fait ça en dia pour ne pas corriger les dominantes des tubes fluorescents (et paf dans les idées reçues ) mais je trouve ça bien (même si ça me fait grave penser à un portfolio "photos en rendez-vous" vu dans Réponses Photo où un photographe faisait de même avec Isabelle Huppert, pas loin de la sortie de La Pianiste de M. Haneke).

pour l'appareil, ça semble être un truc genre Agfa Isolette.


----------



## jahrom (20 Décembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Jahrom tu as un succés fou... LA galerie prend du poids...


Merci mais je n'y suis pour rien... Ce thread à comme idée de base l'égocentrisme.
Vu qu'il n'y a ici pratiquement que des hommes, c'était facile de promettre à ce sujet un bel avenir...

365 autoportraits...:love:

Pour ne pas paraître trops démago j'ajouterais que je sais de quoi je parle 

(pardon à certains, mais j'ai essayé de ne mettre que les vrais autoportraits...)


A ce rythme, il me faudra bientôt une galerie pour paul exclusivement...


----------



## maiwen (20 Décembre 2005)

par contre t'as des trucs qui ne correspondent pas. Par exemple, en dessous des photos de bengili y'a marqué "benao" ... enfait tout est décalé à partir de balooners

edit :  une photo de caddie rider et une vache je sais pas où, légende : "caddie rider et sa meuf" 

edit2 : ah oui c'est mieux comme ça


----------



## jahrom (20 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> par contre t'as des trucs qui ne correspondent pas. Par exemple, en dessous des photos de bengili y'a marqué "benao" ... enfait tout est décalé à partir de balooners



recommence et clique sur rafraichir la page


----------



## gratteur-fou (20 Décembre 2005)

hop un "petit" autoportrait 





_
__
la suite si vous êtes sages_​


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2005)

_J'ai la guitare qui me démange._


----------



## AntoineD (20 Décembre 2005)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> _la suite si vous êtes sages_​



ça risque d'être hors charte


----------



## gratteur-fou (20 Décembre 2005)

> _J'ai la guitare qui me démange._


 Pas encore, mais peut-être dans la prochaine photo 



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ça risque d'être hors charte


 mais non 

et voilà la deuxième






_c'est tout pour aujourd'hui._​


----------



## tirhum (21 Décembre 2005)

ne surtout pas enlever la guitare....
pas très heureux le violet...


----------



## AntoineD (21 Décembre 2005)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ne surtout pas enlever la guitare....
> pas très heureux le violet...



Effectivement, c'est un peu moche, comme couleur... :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (21 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> essaye un truc :
> 1. tu la retournes
> ... la guitare... s'entend
> 2. et tu te la coinces entre la ré siffle: )
> ...




avec le reflet de la guitare, on a l'impression qu'il porte des bas Mr gratteur-fou...


----------



## AntoineD (21 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> essaye un truc :
> 1. tu la retournes
> ... la guitare... s'entend
> 2. et tu te la coinces entre la ré siffle: )
> ...



Oui ! manitas de la bitas (pardon pour le lien  ) !



olé ! :love:


Ah oui ! jolis bas, oui.


----------



## tirhum (21 Décembre 2005)

il faudrait relever le niveau, c'est en train de s'enliser là....! 
ce serait bien d'envoyer de beaux autoportraits (sans guitare)....


----------



## Malow (21 Décembre 2005)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> hop un "petit" autoportrait
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Très sympa tes bas ! :mouais:


----------



## AntoineD (21 Décembre 2005)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ce serait bien d'envoyer de beaux autoportraits (sans guitare)....



...voici justement cette polissonne de Malow.


----------



## tirhum (21 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ...voici justement cette polissonne de Malow.



mesdemoiselles, un petit autoportrait ?
si on reste entre mecs, ça risque de sombrer dans le gras,surtout si on passe en revue tous les instruments de musique connu au monde !!!


----------



## gratteur-fou (21 Décembre 2005)

effectivement je porte des bas, mais que pour les grandes occasions 

Oh et pour la couleur, chacun ses goûts :rose:

je songe à faire un autoportrait sans gratte, bientôt peut-être...


----------



## Malow (21 Décembre 2005)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> mesdemoiselles, un petit autoportrait ?
> si on reste entre mecs, ça risque de sombrer dans le gras,surtout si on passe en revue tous les instruments de musique connu au monde !!!



C'est vrai ça ! Aller, j'en poste un dans l'après-midi ou dans la soirée


----------



## tirhum (21 Décembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai ça ! Aller, j'en poste un dans l'après-midi ou dans la soirée



MERCI !!


----------



## jahrom (21 Décembre 2005)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> mesdemoiselles, un petit autoportrait ?
> si on reste entre mecs, ça risque de sombrer dans le gras,surtout si on passe en revue tous les instruments de musique connu au monde !!!



D'un autre coté, il me semble que tu n'es pas posté d'autoportraits...


----------



## tirhum (21 Décembre 2005)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> effectivement je porte des bas, mais que pour les grandes occasions
> 
> Oh et pour la couleur, chacun ses goûts :rose:
> 
> je songe à faire un autoportrait sans gratte, bientôt peut-être...




sans guitare, mais avec ta tête!! c'est la seule chose qui ...manque vraiment....dans la photo précédente !


----------



## benao (21 Décembre 2005)

ma contribution hebdomadaire.....


----------



## AntoineD (21 Décembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai ça ! Aller, j'en poste un dans l'après-midi ou dans la soirée



Bien ! c'est comme ça qu'on t'aime :love:  Mais attention, ça va faire venir ce coquin d'Alèm...


----------



## tirhum (21 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre coté, il me semble que tu n'es pas posté d'autoportraits...



plusieurs raisons à ça : mon appareil photo est naze (allez père noêl !), je ne me prends jamais en photo mais j'ai envoyé des portraits de moi plus en avant dans le treadh... 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=7970&d=1135087167
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=7979&d=1135094368
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=7983&d=1135096719


----------



## tirhum (21 Décembre 2005)

oublié la dernière :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=7980&d=1135094368


----------



## AntoineD (21 Décembre 2005)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> oublié la dernière :
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=7980&d=1135094368



Le monsieur te demande un autoportrait... !!!  :hein: :sleep:   :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (21 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Le monsieur te demande un autoportrait... !!!  :hein: :sleep:   :mouais:



crévindiou !! j'as vu, j'sais lire !!  
j'en ais pas sous la main (faudrait que je regarde dans ce bazar, qui parfois ressemble à un bureau...)


----------



## jahrom (21 Décembre 2005)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ...nia nia nia ...


Je sais que tu as posté dans ce thread.
Mais tu ne peux pas me faire croire que tu peux pas taxer un apn à un pote pour faire un autoportrait.... même une photo d'identité c'est un autoportrait...


----------



## AntoineD (21 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je sais que tu as posté dans ce thread.
> Mais tu ne peux pas me faire croire que tu peux pas taxer un apn à un pote pour faire un autoportrait.... même une photo d'identité c'est un autoportrait...



Ça dépend. Moi je vais chez Photo Abesses et la dame me fait avec un vieux polaroïd 

Donc c'est plus un autoportrait...


----------



## tirhum (21 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je sais que tu as posté dans ce thread.
> Mais tu ne peux pas me faire croire que tu peux pas taxer un apn à un pote pour faire un autoportrait.... même une photo d'identité c'est un autoportrait...




j'y penserais pour le numérique....
puisque la photo d'identité est acceptée comme autoportrait.....  
n'en v'la une :


----------



## AntoineD (21 Décembre 2005)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> j'y penserais pour le numérique....
> puisque la photo d'identité est acceptée comme autoportrait.....
> n'en v'la une :



ahhhhhh on y vient


----------



## Malow (21 Décembre 2005)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> j'y penserais pour le numérique....
> puisque la photo d'identité est acceptée comme autoportrait.....
> n'en v'la une :




  :love:


----------



## tirhum (21 Décembre 2005)

j'ai pas de numérique, mais il me reste mes petites "mimines".... 
c'est un autoportrait, non ? non photographique d'accord !


----------



## macmarco (21 Décembre 2005)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas de numérique, mais il me reste mes petites "mimines"....
> c'est un autoportrait, non ? non photographique d'accord !




Tiens, tu connais ce sujet ?


----------



## macelene (21 Décembre 2005)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas de numérique, mais il me reste mes petites "mimines"....
> c'est un autoportrait, non ? non photographique d'accord !





Mince doivent être géantes tes mains pour tenir ce crayon...  :afraid:   .....


----------



## teo (21 Décembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> :love:




Pas mieux :rose:


----------



## Freelancer (21 Décembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Malow a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tout pareil :rose:


----------



## alèm (22 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend. Moi je vais chez Photo Abesses et la dame me fait avec un vieux polaroïd
> 
> Donc c'est plus un autoportrait...




et si c'est le vendeur qui fait lui-même ses autoportraits, ça marche ?


----------



## House M.D. (22 Décembre 2005)

Hop, allez, ma ptite contribution  :


----------



## alèm (22 Décembre 2005)

et puisque que les vendeurs s'ennuient parfois à deux...


----------



## WebOliver (22 Décembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Hop, allez, ma ptite contribution



T'es lequel?   Très sympa Naru. 

Rémi, fais gaffe au stylo.


----------



## alèm (22 Décembre 2005)

pas compris. Au dodo.

(au fait, l'autre s'ennuyait tellement qu'il est devenu "hotesse de l'air"... )


----------



## AntoineD (22 Décembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Hop, allez, ma ptite contribution  :



ah oui, elle est bien, celle-là 




			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et si c'est le vendeur qui fait lui-même ses autoportraits, ça marche ?



Pff, ben il est nui ton vendeur...  



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et puisque que les vendeurs s'ennuient parfois à deux...



Ah oui là ! c'est mieux. Lachez le pola, maintenant


----------



## House M.D. (22 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'es lequel?   Très sympa Naru.



Euuuuh... planqué derrière l'appareil    Merci 



			
				[MGZ alèm] a dit:
			
		

> (au fait, l'autre s'ennuyait tellement qu'il est devenu "hotesse de l'air"... )



Rooooh, y'a des vocations dans le coin?    



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ah oui, elle est bien, celle-là



Merci


----------



## Malow (22 Décembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pas mieux :rose:





			
				Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> tout pareil :rose:



On a les même goûts...en matière de photo :rose:



			
				Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Hop, allez, ma ptite contribution



Bravo !!!


----------



## Jec (22 Décembre 2005)

Un chti test ... premier autoportrait !! 





Ca, c'est fait ...


----------



## Malow (22 Décembre 2005)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Un chti test ... premier autoportrait !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



P....., on dirait Félicien du Loft !!!


----------



## iNano (22 Décembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> P....., on dirait Félicien du Loft !!!


P....., je l'avais oublié celui-là !


----------



## Jec (22 Décembre 2005)

J'ai eu droit à zidane, patrick bruel, Ben Stiller ...selon la longueur des cheveux... mais jamais à Félicien ...


----------



## jahrom (22 Décembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> P....., on dirait Félicien du Loft !!!



Ah bon ? moi je trouve qu'on dirait ton ex....


----------



## Jec (22 Décembre 2005)

Ca m'arrive assez souvent d'être l'ex ...


----------



## edw (23 Décembre 2005)

hop hop hop, voilà mon auto-portrait :')


----------



## Faribole (23 Décembre 2005)

Pas mal, la coupe à cornes !


----------



## edw (24 Décembre 2005)

j'suis fan de Mathieu Chédid enfin pas autant que des mac mais bon :love:


----------



## Foguenne (24 Décembre 2005)

Cela faisait longtemps que je n'avais plus mis mon beau bonnet. 
Il me va toujours aussi bien.


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Décembre 2005)

Lors d'une séance photo, avec la casquette qui trainait dans le 4x4 de mon père .


----------



## AntoineD (24 Décembre 2005)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> Lors d'une séance photo, avec la casquette qui trainait dans le 4x4 de mon père .



Hum... c'est vraiment un *auto*portrait ?...


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Hum... c'est vraiment un *auto*portrait ?...


 
Autant que celle qui est au dessude la mienne :

http://homepage.mac.com/foguenne/.Pictures/macge/IMG_3280.jpg


----------



## AntoineD (24 Décembre 2005)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> Autant que celle qui est au dessude la mienne :
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/foguenne/.Pictures/macge/IMG_3280.jpg



Hum, non, je crois que c'est une photo au pied. En tout cas, ça a l'air.

Et quand bien même...


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Hum, non, je crois que c'est une photo au pied. En tout cas, ça a l'air.
> 
> Et quand bien même...


 
C'est une photo sur pied, avec retardement . 
Un demi autoportrait . 

Mais je vais poster cette aprem un vrai autoportrait, ca le fera plus .  

Désolé si ca a pu te frustrer . :rose:


----------



## AntoineD (24 Décembre 2005)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> C'est une photo sur pied, avec retardement .
> Un demi autoportrait .
> 
> Mais je vais poster cette aprem un vrai autoportrait, ca le fera plus .
> ...



Ah non c'est pas frustrant ! En fait je croyais que c'était genre ton père qui t'avait pris. La photo fait pas très pied... elle est vaguement floue. 

Non, sur pied c'est très bien. Un autoportrait complet. 

Mea culpa.


----------



## Foguenne (24 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Hum, non, je crois que c'est une photo au pied. En tout cas, ça a l'air.
> 
> Et quand bien même...



Oui, photo au pied.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2005)

'te 'tcheu c'qu'elle est belle silvia, c'est noël :love:


----------



## jahrom (24 Décembre 2005)

Autoportrait de jahrom et malow hier soir...   Joyeux Noël à toutes et à tous !!


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2005)

elle mesure combien la belle malow ?


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> elle mesure combien la belle malow ?


 
Un bon 1Litres non ?


----------



## AntoineD (25 Décembre 2005)

Autoportrait du jour, bonjour !


----------



## Warflo (26 Décembre 2005)

Steve m'a tué 
_Bon l'idée est bonne mais la photo pas terrible..._


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Autoportrait du jour, bonjour !




C'est toi qui fait la photo et qu'on voit dans le sucrier ou c'est toi qui porte le sucrier (et dans ce cas, c'est pas un autoportrait? :mouais:


----------



## teo (26 Décembre 2005)

Je soupçonne Antoine d'être "dans" le sucrier 

Me trompe-je ? 


_Alèm: faut que tu m'envoies les fichiers de l'autre soir. Ca me fera du bien de poster._


----------



## alèm (26 Décembre 2005)

Antoine est d'un beaugossisme plus évident.

_Teo : oui, scuze, tu me connais avec mon emploi du temps de sinistre ! _


----------



## teo (26 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Antoine est d'un beaugossisme plus évident.
> 
> _Teo : oui, scuze, tu me connais avec mon emploi du temps de sinistre ! _




_Alèm: t'inquiète, si la foule hystérique doit attendre la nouvelle année c'est pas un pb _


Pour Antoine et quelques autres je n'ose piper mot, ce pourrait être mal interprêté, je ne dis plus rien


----------



## alèm (27 Décembre 2005)

depuis la soirée avec Freelancer et toi, je sais, même en débutant* que je suis, que même si les règles du jeu sont pipées, ce n'est pas tromper. Au fait, c'était l'ouverture de Fischer ! 


*      _pas plus de deux siouplait !!_


----------



## Freelancer (27 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, c'était l'ouverture de Fischer !


C'était pas de la Leffe plutôt?   










ps: désolé :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Décembre 2005)

Je me suis retenu de la faire celle-là ... Juste pour voir qui ... Ben c'est toi papy. T'as gagné la timbale !


----------



## teo (27 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> depuis la soirée avec Freelancer et toi, je sais, même en débutant* que je suis, que même si les règles du jeu sont pipées, ce n'est pas tromper. Au fait, c'était l'ouverture de Fischer !
> 
> 
> *      _pas plus de deux siouplait !!_



Excusez mes collègues, ça floode, ça a encore trop bu après vous allez vous imaginer des choses...




_MP: Alèm: je suis pas sûr d'avoir bien compris -tout- ton message _

_MP: Freelancer: jeune homme, vous allez me faire le plaisir de venir dans mon bureau dès mon retour :mouais:   on ne plaisante pas avec la Lèche, euh pardon, avec la Leffe  surtout en cas d'échec  _

_MP: AntoineD: Certains coups de boule reçus me font me dire que ta plastique est appréciée de beaucoup   :style: :king: _


----------



## teo (27 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis retenu de la faire celle-là ... Juste pour voir qui ... Ben c'est toi papy. T'as gagné la timbale !




Ah ben il manquait plus que lui  

Bon, tu l'auras voulu 










Tu postes quand ta jolie frimousse entr'aperçue au détour d'un plateau d'huitre et d'un verre de muscadet ?  




:rose: désolé elle était trop bonne


----------



## alèm (27 Décembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Tu postes quand ta jolie frimousse entr'aperçue au détour d'un plateau d'huitre et d'un verre de muscadet ?




euh, tu sais, il y a des enfants qui viennent sur ce forum, voir le descendant direct de Vlad Drakul en vrai pourrait leur faire peur !!


----------



## Stargazer (27 Décembre 2005)

Il parle pas de celui-là ... Et en plus celui que tu mentionnes ce n'est pas un autoportrait, donc c'est pas nécessaire merci !


----------



## AntoineD (27 Décembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je soupçonne Antoine d'être "dans" le sucrier
> 
> Me trompe-je ? _._



Non, tu ne te trompe-je pas !


----------



## ange_63 (27 Décembre 2005)

25 décembre au matin...devant le sapin


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Décembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> 25 décembre au matin...devant le sapin



tu as mis ta tête en boule ?
tu as perdu ton corps ????


----------



## ange_63 (27 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> tu as mis ta tête en boule ?
> tu as perdu ton corps ????


hihih nan j'ai un pull noir!


----------



## macmarco (27 Décembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> 25 décembre au matin...devant le sapin



Sympa comme ça en noir et blanc !


----------



## ange_63 (27 Décembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Sympa comme ça en noir et blanc !



Merci c'est gentil je savais pas trop si ça rendait bien ou pas!   :rose: :love:


----------



## NightWalker (28 Décembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Sympa comme ça en noir et blanc !


Par fois il y a vraiment de jolis cadeaux sous le sapin...  :love:


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Décembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Par fois il y a vraiment de jolis cadeaux sous le sapin...  :love:





le plan drague   ... tu viens conclure pour la miniAES du Festival du Court Métrage ???


----------



## morden (28 Décembre 2005)

autoportrait à la mer ..... autoportrait à noel ... ma parole tu fais des autoportrait que pendant les vacances !!!! 

joyeux noel pour toi j'espere 

A part ça, chui avec ma grigri !!  !!


----------



## teo (28 Décembre 2005)

Eh Jahrom... 100 pages pour ton fil 


Vraiment merci pour avoir eu l'idée et merci à celles et ceux qui se dévoilent un peu ou beaucoup sur ces pages


----------



## ange_63 (28 Décembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Par fois il y a vraiment de jolis cadeaux sous le sapin...  :love:



      

:rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Sympa comme ça en noir et blanc !



Et ne parlons pas du filtre flou optimisé...


----------



## Nighteagle (29 Décembre 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> fenêtre de bagnole à Genève



Serieux j'adore c'est des oeuvres d'arts


----------



## jahrom (31 Décembre 2005)

*Je vous souhaite une diaboliquement bonne année 2006 !!! *:love:


----------



## WebOliver (31 Décembre 2005)

Tiens Lemmy...


----------



## GrInGoo (1 Janvier 2006)

Photo prise avec trépied + télécommande


----------



## ikiki (1 Janvier 2006)

Et voilà, bonne année 2006!!!


----------



## ikiki (1 Janvier 2006)

Et un auto portrait d'imimi et moi même


----------



## maiwen (2 Janvier 2006)

un autoportrait de famille


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Janvier 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Et un auto portrait d'imimi et moi même




*Tiens, y'a des nostalgiques*
de Kiss sur MacG


----------



## La SAGEsse (2 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tiens, y'a des nostalgiques*
> de Kiss sur MacG



N'importe quoi, c'est The Crow


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> N'importe quoi, c'est The Crow




Je ne me souviens plus du nom de l'acteur qui les voit voler devant sa fenêtre  ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> un autoportrait de famille


Y'a pas, le bonnet,ça classe tout de suite


----------



## ikiki (3 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tiens, y'a des nostalgiques*
> de Kiss sur MacG





			
				La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> N'importe quoi, c'est The Crow




héhéhé... y a un peu de tout ça. 
La soirée du 31 avait pour thématique les clowns, alors pour changer : clown géisha et dark clown ...  ...


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> un autoportrait de famille




Fait froid chez vous même en voiture


----------



## maiwen (3 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Fait froid chez vous même en voiture


bah ouais il faisait -10 hé ! on rentrait du ski brrrr ... alors vive les bonnets


----------



## yvos (3 Janvier 2006)

un double autoportrait


----------



## Taho! (3 Janvier 2006)

mignon ton autoportrait maiwen !


----------



## maiwen (3 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> mignon ton autoportrait maiwen !


merci 

vous voyez le monstre par la même occasion :afraid:


----------



## Taho! (3 Janvier 2006)

depuis le temps qu'on entendais parler de ton petit frère, le voici en fin !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> depuis le temps qu'on entendais parler de ton petit frère, le voici en fin !




*Il est à gauche*
ou à droite ?




 
:mouais:


----------



## Taho! (3 Janvier 2006)

Picon©


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Picon©


Non, c'est p'tit con qu'on dit !!!


----------



## Taho! (3 Janvier 2006)

je dis Picon© si je veux !


----------



## ange_63 (3 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Il est à gauche*
> ou à droite ?
> 
> 
> ...



Rhoooo ça se voit qd même!!! il est à droite...


----------



## Taho! (4 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Rhoooo ça se voit qd même!!! il est à droite...


On avait dit pas de politique ! :modo:

bon, je crois que j'ai pas assez dormi cette nuit moi ! :hein:


----------



## ange_63 (4 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> On avait dit pas de politique ! :modo:
> 
> bon, je crois que j'ai pas assez dormi cette nuit moi ! :hein:



Haaaa elle est pas mal celle là!  C'est malin tient! :hein: 

Mais je pense que j'aurais dit "_il est de droite..._"


----------



## alèm (4 Janvier 2006)

et ces autoportraits ?


----------



## AntoineD (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et ces autoportraits ?



Hop ! En v'là un qui date du 7 février 2005 :


----------



## teo (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et ces autoportraits ?









je poste le mien (enfin, on verra bien  ) dès que j'ai reçu certains fichiers de la part de mon APN préféré 

_(APN: Ami Photographe Nordiste)_


----------



## bengilli (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et ces autoportraits ?



ouais ouais ça vient...


----------



## alèm (4 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je poste le mien (enfin, on verra bien  ) dès que j'ai reçu certains fichiers de la part de mon APN préféré
> 
> _(APN: Ami Photographe Nordiste)_




si t'as rien contre une bonne angine, ton APN préféré t'attend quand tu veux chez lui... et si au passage, tu croises une bonne boulangerie (pas avenue parmentier donc puisque je ne digère plus les cafards grillés), il t'attend même avec un thé à la menthe (pas aussi bon qu'au pascalou néanmoins) 

faut que je me bouge un peu les fesses pour les miens (mais courbaturé que je suis, j'ai autant de mal à  bouger que mon troll chéri :love


----------



## teo (4 Janvier 2006)

ça devrait pouvoir se faire  j'ai déjà eu mon angine dans le sud, je devrais être protégé  Pour les boulangeries, je devrais trouver, j'ai déjà quelques idées, là  Je t'appelle sur la route


----------



## mado (4 Janvier 2006)

Vus !


:love:


----------



## WebOliver (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et ces autoportraits ?


----------



## ange_63 (4 Janvier 2006)

Prise avec ma Web Cam....:mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (4 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Prise avec ma Web Cam....:mouais:



Evidemment, personne va voir le mien... :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

J'ai vu un ange !! :love:


----------



## Virpeen (4 Janvier 2006)

Bien sûr que si ! :love:


----------



## ange_63 (4 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Evidemment, personne va voir le mien... :mouais:



Désolée WebO :rose: :rose:

En tout cas je le trouve très réussi!! Car elle représente bien ton avatar mais cette fois ci avec un bout de toi dessus


----------



## WebOliver (4 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas je le trouve très réussi!! Car elle représente bien ton avatar mais cette fois ci avec un bout de toi dessus


Oui d'ailleurs la photo de mon avatar a été prise depuis cet endroit.  Mais quelques années avant...


----------



## ange_63 (4 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui d'ailleurs la photo de mon avatar a été prise depuis cet endroit.  Mais quelques années avant...



Haaaa voilà!!! Tout s'explique!!!    :love:


----------



## jugnin (4 Janvier 2006)

http://ahlrelou.free.fr/DSC00172.jpg

Je suis légèrement de mauvais poil, mais ça fait l'affaire.


----------



## jugnin (4 Janvier 2006)

oups, double post.


----------



## tirhum (4 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Prise avec ma Web Cam....:mouais:




poupoupidouu... !!:love: 


c'est bizarre, j'ai cru voir un Roberto quelque part.....


----------



## bengilli (4 Janvier 2006)

concentration avant de monter sur scène


----------



## Nighteagle (4 Janvier 2006)

It's me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mouhahaha je fait peur (fait avec l'Isight de mon ImacG5)


----------



## morden (4 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> hummmmmmm :love:






			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> moi je vois plus rien depuis l'ange :love::rateau: tout le reste me parait......
> :rateau:
> 
> 
> poilu




purée il y en a qui ont faim sur ce forum !!! 

sinon, j'aime bien les cheveux devant les grand yeux ..  c'est très sympa 

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## morden (4 Janvier 2006)

ha ben c'est sur ... le retour de baton est direct et vigoureux .......   


bon, je revient j'ai encore un peu d'amour propre intact qui a glissé sous mon bureau .... 

A part ça, joli coup !!  !!


----------



## Nighteagle (4 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> le dernier qui a posté ça il est ressorti avec des conseils d'épilation laser et des demandes d'autographes d'Emmanuel Chain




Erf j'y songerais


----------



## ange_63 (4 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu un ange !! :love:





			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> hummmmmmm :love:





			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> poupoupidouu... !!:love:





			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> quoi ? y en a qui ont posté des trucs ????
> moi je vois plus rien depuis l'ange :love: :rateau: tout le reste me parait......
> :rateau:
> 
> ...





			
				morden a dit:
			
		

> sinon, j'aime bien les cheveux devant les grand yeux ..  c'est très sympa



RhoooOoooo làlà mais j'sais plus où me mettre moi...:rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: 

Merci beaucoup :love: :love: :rose: :rose:


----------



## AntoineD (4 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> RhoooOoooo làlà mais j'sais plus où me mettre moi...:rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:



...fais gaffe avec ce genre de phrases, y'a SuperMoquette qui rôde  :mouais:


----------



## alèm (4 Janvier 2006)

aheum... un peu de calme, de tenue, gentilhommes !!!


----------



## tirhum (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> aheum... un peu de calme, de tenue, gentilhommes !!!



pour le calme et la tenue...il faut aller là: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=124332&page=7


----------



## jahrom (4 Janvier 2006)

*391 !!*


----------



## ange_63 (4 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> *391 !!*



Coool! Merci jahrom pour cette galerie, quel travail quand même... :love:


----------



## tirhum (4 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> *391 !!*



pppffff !!! ça en fait de la "bobine" !!  
 des grandes, des petites, des tordues, des bizarres, des belles, des beaux, des sympas, des drôles, des drôlesses, etc.... 
bravo....


----------



## AntoineD (4 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> *391 !!*



Wha ! c'est ouam, derrière


----------



## Nighteagle (5 Janvier 2006)

It's me et y'en a d'autre dans la galerie ... Mouhahahahaha


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2006)

Y a plus qu'a coller "Toi, tu sors !" dessus


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

Ou bien "Bécasse" sur le front !


----------



## Nighteagle (5 Janvier 2006)

C'est pas trés gentil loool


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

C'est pour rire hein tu sait


----------



## azael (5 Janvier 2006)

une petite de moi juste pour le fun  



(non non je suis bien un homme^^)


----------



## teo (5 Janvier 2006)

azael a dit:
			
		

> une petite de moi juste pour le fun
> 
> 
> 
> (non non je suis bien un homme^^)





On en doute pas une seconde !


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

azael a dit:
			
		

> une petite de moi juste pour le fun
> 
> 
> 
> (non non je suis bien un homme^^)




Stage de survie ?


----------



## yvos (5 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Wha ! c'est ouam, derrière



tu ressembles sacrément à un radiateur 

zou


----------



## AntoineD (5 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu ressembles sacrément à un radiateur



Aheum, CHEZ moi...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Aheum, CHEZ moi...


Ah ben avec un traducteur je comprends mieux (oui bon ça va j'ai pas cherché super longtemps non plus :rose: :rateau: )

Oui je sais le sujet : le sujet bon sang !




Edit : tiens d'ailleurs en parlant de ça voila : moi aussi je peux jouer la femme fatale au regard envoûtant *(lien interdit aux moins de 18 ans ainsi qu'aux Supermoquettes )*


----------



## yvos (5 Janvier 2006)

moi non


----------



## ange_63 (5 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Edit : tiens d'ailleurs en parlant de ça voila : moi aussi je peux jouer la femme fatale au regard envoûtant *(lien interdit aux moins de 18 ans ainsi qu'aux Supermoquettes )*



Excellent!!    
MDR   
Trop fort!!!


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Edit : tiens d'ailleurs en parlant de ça voila : moi aussi je peux jouer la femme fatale au regard envoûtant *(lien interdit aux moins de 18 ans ainsi qu'aux Supermoquettes )*


 
Oui, j'aime beaucoup.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'aime beaucoup.


 Chuuuuuuuuuut


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben avec un traducteur je comprends mieux (oui bon ça va j'ai pas cherché super longtemps non plus :rose: :rateau: )
> 
> Oui je sais le sujet : le sujet bon sang !
> 
> ...




Ah oui c'est c'est .... :love: :rose:


----------



## azael (5 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Stage de survie ?


 
enfet la c'etai dans l'evreste j'etai armé de mon cure dent et de mon couteau suisse pour chasser (ben ouais fo bien bouffer). cela pendant  3 longues semaine a manger de la viande crue et des racine de sapin.


pi apres jme suis reveillé


----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2006)

azael a dit:
			
		

> enfet la c'etai dans l'evreste j'etai armé de mon cure dent et de mon couteau suisse pour chasser (ben ouais fo bien bouffer). cela pendant  3 longues semaine a manger de la viande crue et des racine de sapin.
> 
> 
> pi apres jme suis reveillé


par contre, la prochaine fois que tu écris comme ça (t'as pas 6 ans vu la photo), j'efface direct ton post... et je dis ça calmement et gentiment...

Everest... je n'avais même pas reconnu...


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)




----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2006)

j'aime beaucoup ce type mais je sais pas si j'ai envie de le rencontrer : il me fait peur !!


----------



## ange_63 (6 Janvier 2006)

Et un de plus...  :rose:




:rose:


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Janvier 2006)

Il faut venir sur MacG pour se rendre compte qu'il y a des filles mignonnes à clermont  
Comme quoi Apple c'est vraiment bien  
Bonne nuit bel Ange et aux autres aussi


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Et un de plus...  :rose:




C'est à chaque fois un plaisir :love:


----------



## morden (6 Janvier 2006)

> Ce message a été supprimé par Foguenne.             Motif: _On se calme !!! _


ça me fais toujours marrer, quand il y a ces post effacé, d'immaginer quelles atrocité ont pu etre écrite pour mériter un effacement de post !!!  



			
				morden a dit:
			
		

> il y en a qui ont faim sur ce forum !!!


oui, ça à l'air de se confirmer !!! lol 

A part ça, très jolie portrait faut avouer !!  !!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

C'étais pas atroce 
On peut même plus déconner ici !


----------



## alèm (6 Janvier 2006)

ce n'est pas le bar...


----------



## AntoineD (6 Janvier 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> C'étais pas atroce
> On peut même plus déconner ici !



Eh oui ! ici, "la loi, c'est la loi" :


----------



## Nighteagle (6 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Il faut venir sur MacG pour se rendre compte qu'il y a des filles mignonnes à clermont
> Comme quoi Apple c'est vraiment bien
> Bonne nuit bel Ange et aux autres aussi


 
On est tant que çà a clermont il va falloir faire une sortie Apple un des ces quatres.


----------



## ange_63 (6 Janvier 2006)

Nighteagle a dit:
			
		

> On est tant que çà a clermont il va falloir faire une sortie Apple un des ces quatres.



C'est déjà prévu et c'est pour bientôt!!!!  MiniAES clermont!!


----------



## Patamach (6 Janvier 2006)

Autoportrait d'aujourd'hui.
j'ai "legerement" pixelisé la photo.
trop une sale gueule ces derniers jours.

Edit: enregistrer avec la commande de la camera.


----------



## teo (7 Janvier 2006)

Bon, voilà, ça y est, la suite pour ma bobine...

Soirée at home avec Freelancer et Alèm, y'a pas très longtemps il y a un siècle, en 2005



_Edit: plus de pb_


----------



## AntoineD (7 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Bon, voilà, ça y est, la suite pour ma bobine...
> 
> Soirée at home avec Freelancer et Alèm, y'a pas très longtemps il y a un siècle, en 2005
> 
> ...


Tu m'as l'air en pleine forme sur cette photo


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> j'ai "legerement" pixelisé la photo.
> trop une sale gueule ces derniers jours.




*Problèmes de boutons ?*
alimentation trop riche en graisses ?
nervosité ?


----------



## AntoineD (7 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Un autre de ce matin, pas rasé, avec ma gueule à pas être embêté...
> :mouais:



oh la bonne bouille


----------



## Patamach (7 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Problèmes de boutons ?*
> alimentation trop riche en graisses ?
> nervosité ?




Non.
2 jumeaux.


----------



## AntoineD (7 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, y a Hugo Boss© qui se moque du rapetou.
> :hein:



 

N'empêche que t'as "une gueule."

C'est toujours mieux que d'avoir une gueule d'étudiant en école d'ing' 
(pardon à ces derniers     :rose: )


----------



## teo (7 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'as l'air en pleine forme sur cette photo



Le bonheur intégral  j'étais juste en train d'arriver au fond. . Et je trouve que je m'en suis pas trop mal tiré. La preuve: je m'aime bien dessus  D'autres viendront de la même série plus tard 




			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Un autre de ce matin, pas rasé, avec ma gueule à pas être embêté...
> :mouais:
> 
> [/IMG]



Je dirais surtout que c'est ton imprimeur qui faudrait que t'embête, avec ce moirage il t'a plombé le travail, ça va couter une fortune à ton éditeur d'avoir salopé un travail comme ça    


_AntoineD: tu as trouvé ton bonheur hier ? _


----------



## AntoineD (7 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _AntoineD: tu as trouvé ton bonheur hier ? _



Bien sûr ! 

Enorme queue à la poste... tiens ! si j'avais su on serait resté tous les trois on aurait pu manger un truc finalement j'avais pas le temps de rentrer chez moi :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que t'as "une gueule."
> 
> C'est toujours mieux que d'avoir une gueule d'étudiant en école d'ing'
> (pardon à ces derniers     :rose: )



 Attends 10 ans (ou moins suivant ...) tu verras ça changera ! 

Bravo pour les derniers autoportraits ! 
Roberto ... enfin tu te lances !


----------



## morden (7 Janvier 2006)

mon jeu favoris d'autoportraits :

suis-je de dos ou de façe ?? 






[edit : merde  !! je me rend compte que ya 2 indices qui vendent la meche sans problème !!!  quel con !! je ferai mieux la prochaine fois ]

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## jahrom (7 Janvier 2006)

Puisque j'ai bien la technique du "je me regarde dans la glace l'air méchant"
en voilà une autre...


----------



## jpmiss (7 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Puisque j'ai bien la technique du "je me regarde dans la glace l'air méchant"
> en voilà une autre...



Ca faut reconnaitre que tu devrais le faire breveter


----------



## AntoineD (8 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Puisque j'ai bien la technique du "je me regarde dans la glace l'air méchant"
> en voilà une autre...



ben là tu fais aussi un peu plus gros


----------



## AntoineD (8 Janvier 2006)

Et pour tous ceux qui croient que je suis beau, spéciale Kassdédi à Roberto  , ben voilà une photo où j'étais... jeune. Voilà. Disons que je me cherchais :






Ah ! C'est bien loin le lycée... ouf.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Janvier 2006)

Tu avais un tout petit tronc à l'époque :affraid:


----------



## La mouette (8 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu avais un tout petit tronc à l'époque :affraid:




Jimmy ?


----------



## AntoineD (8 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ben le lycée on va éviter d'en parler...
> :afraid:
> 
> Le décalage entre nous est resté constant, apparemment.



Et Parker Lewis, c'est vrai ? Il est sympa ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (8 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Et Parker Lewis, c'est vrai ? Il est sympa ?


Mouarf..


----------



## alan.a (8 Janvier 2006)

Lycée aussi 






Qui n'a pas eu sa période cheveux longs ???


----------



## AntoineD (8 Janvier 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Lycée aussi
> 
> 
> 
> Qui n'a pas eu sa période cheveux longs ???



"Je suis Morrrrgggaaaaannn de touaaa..."


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (8 Janvier 2006)

Ya environ huit jours.......


----------



## benao (8 Janvier 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Lycée aussi
> 
> 
> Qui n'a pas eu sa période cheveux longs ???



Pas moi ! 
La preuve: un vieux totoportrait  :love:


----------



## alèm (8 Janvier 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Qui n'a pas eu sa période cheveux longs ???




moi...


----------



## alèm (8 Janvier 2006)

avec madame...









et elle n'a même pas peur, bien au contraire...


----------



## alèm (8 Janvier 2006)

Pourtant, les stats de mon site m'ont amené à ça :


----------



## GrInGoo (8 Janvier 2006)

Photo prise hier aux arcs : par mon k750i


----------



## AntoineD (8 Janvier 2006)

Je range mes photos et je me rends compte que je fais vachement plus d'autoportraits à la con que je ne le croyais 

Là, je suis dans le métro, c'est en septembre dernier... j'étais fraichement débarqué à Paris :


----------



## maiwen (8 Janvier 2006)

t'es agaçant comme mec finalement


----------



## AntoineD (8 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> t'es agaçant comme mec finalement



Tu n'as pas idée


----------



## DarkNeo (8 Janvier 2006)

Re-moi ^^


----------



## Taho! (8 Janvier 2006)

ça change de l'avatar !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Janvier 2006)




----------



## alèm (9 Janvier 2006)

ah mais si, je t'ai pas déjà vu toi ?!! genre pas loin de Kamkil effectivement !!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

bon alors j'essaye auss puisque tt le monde est sur l'album histoire de voir si j'ai bien compris les cours enseignés ici même!i:mouais:un peu floue.. euh  pas facile l'autoportrait..disons qu'on peut pas dire que c pris sur le vif  au secours:rose:


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

Relax...on se détend...pas de stress.... 

Enchanté...iBookeuse


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> bon alors j'essaye auss puisque tt le monde est sur l'album histoire de voir si j'ai bien compris les cours enseignés ici même!i:mouais:un peu floue.. euh  pas facile l'autoportrait..disons qu'on peut pas dire que c pris sur le vif  au secours:rose:




_*VIVE LES NIOUBES!!!*_ :love: :love: :love: :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Relax...on se détend...pas de stress....
> 
> Enchanté...iBookeuse



Rhâââââââââââh!!!!! Mais pousse toi donc un peu, toi!!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

euhhhhhh:rose: :rose: :rose: chui un tit peu embarrassée là lol


----------



## alèm (9 Janvier 2006)

ps : inutile de rappeler qu'en cas de débordements, nous prendrons toute mesure nécessaire... 

ce n'est pas le bar ici ! 


merci...


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> euhhhhhh:rose: :rose: :rose: chui un tit peu embarrassée là lol




Tu t'en doutais un peu non ?   
Bonne journée


----------



## AntoineD (9 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> bon alors j'essaye auss puisque tt le monde est sur l'album histoire de voir si j'ai bien compris les cours enseignés ici même!i:mouais:un peu floue.. euh  pas facile l'autoportrait..disons qu'on peut pas dire que c pris sur le vif  au secours:rose:



Arrivée depuis même pas un mois, elle casse déjà l'image des participants d'un forum de type un peu informatique tss... :love:

Dorénavant, on ne peut plus tout à fait croire que nous sommes tous de jeunes garçons entre 15 et 18 ans, célibataire, avec un sévère problème d'acnée et une propension à rester seul chez soi. J'oublie peut-être la peau grasse et la tendance à être dans la même situation 20 ans plus tard mais je ne veux pas me faire taper    


:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)




----------



## manulemafatais (9 Janvier 2006)

Y s'passe des trucs pendant que j'ai le dos tourné ?:mouais:


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Dire qu'on a failli la perdre notre JULIE007
> 
> 
> :love:
> ​




C'est peut-être son dernier message ??


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut-être son dernier message ??




 bah non même pas


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

en réponse au commentaire d'Alem, une voici une autre de façon plus détendue alors... elle est ptet moins floue celle-ci :mouais: 
en tous cas merci pour vos commentaires


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (9 Janvier 2006)

vraiment très détendue..................


----------



## iNano (9 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> en réponse au commentaire d'Alem, une voici une autre de façon plus détendue alors... elle est ptet moins floue celle-ci :mouais:
> en tous cas merci pour vos commentaires


Comment voulez vous que nous, femmes banales, revenions poster après ça...  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

il n'y a ni femme ni homme banal ce qui compte c bien la beauté de l'âme non ?:hein:


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2006)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Comment voulez vous que nous, femmes banales, revenions poster après ça...  :rose:





			
				Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> (just... iNano & me )



.... là tu n'est pas banale.....


----------



## AntoineD (9 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> il n'y a ni femme ni homme banal ce qui compte c bien la beauté de l'âme non ?:hein:



Oui ! et pis halte au diktat des moches, merde...


----------



## ikiki (9 Janvier 2006)

Bon, fini les clowneries cette fois-ci - quoique tronche un peu bouffie au sortir de la douche ...  :rose: 

Voilà :







Edit : j'ai inversé la photo d'origine pour ne pas avoir le retour mirroir...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> il n'y a ni femme ni homme banal ce qui compte c bien la beauté de l'âme non ?:hein:




*Bah oui, mais en définitive*
personne ne prend ça vraiment en compte...


----------



## iNano (9 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Oui ! et pis halte au diktat des moches, merde...


Ah ben ça t'arrangerait ! Non, les moches continueront de s'exprimer ! Je vous ferai un p'tit totoportrait dans l'aprem pisqu c'est comme ça...  



			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui, mais en définitive
> personne ne prend ça vraiment en compte...



Ca c'est bien vrai...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Bon, fini les clowneries cette fois-ci - quoique tronche un peu bouffie au sortir de la douche ...  :rose:
> 
> 
> ...


 Bon comme je suppose qu'il y à imimi pas loin je m'abstiendrai de faire tout commentaire ... 


Julie : bravo  quel courage  maintenant que tu as trouvé comment recevoir plein de mp ... va te falloir des conseils pour régulariser le trafic :hein: 

_ Dire que j'ai mis des années à enlever mon casfque moi :rose:_

@AntoineD ... :  [les gros mots à l'encontre des mineurs sont interdits] ...ah ben flûte :rateau:

@iNano : vas-y !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Bon, fini les clowneries cette fois-ci - quoique tronche un peu bouffie au sortir de la douche ...  :rose:
> 
> Voilà :
> 
> ...


 moi j'adore l'avatar, suis allée voir king kong hier, MAGNIFIQUE! tellement beau et émouvant ce film:love: je recommande vivement même aux hommes beaucoup ont apprécié dans mon entourage c pas qu'un film de filles bon désolée pour l'apparté et la sortie du fil mais j'ai pas pû m'en empêcher car suis encore tte émue de ce que j'ai vu :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon comme je suppose qu'il y à imimi pas loin je m'abstiendrai de faire tout commentaire ...
> 
> 
> Julie : bravo  quel courage  maintenant que tu as trouvé comment recevoir plein de mp ... va te falloir des conseils pour régulariser le trafic :hein:
> ...


----------



## ikiki (9 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon comme je suppose qu'il y à imimi pas loin je m'abstiendrai de faire tout commentaire ...


oh...  
l'est pas là la mimi, elle bosse    



			
				JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> moi j'adore l'avatar, suis allée voir king kong hier, MAGNIFIQUE!


Pareil, film sympa, vraiment un chouette kiki suilà!


----------



## iNano (9 Janvier 2006)

Voilà ! 








:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Voilà !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  pourquoi t'as dit banale alors


----------



## Malow (9 Janvier 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Bon, fini les clowneries cette fois-ci - quoique tronche un peu bouffie au sortir de la douche ...  :rose:
> 
> Voilà :
> 
> ...




 ....on est tous comme ça après la douche....c'est rassurant !  



			
				JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> en réponse au commentaire d'Alem, une voici une autre de façon plus détendue alors... elle est ptet moins floue celle-ci :mouais:
> en tous cas merci pour vos commentaires




 ça fait maintenant une bonne vingtaine de jeunes femmes sur la galerie....merci pour ta présence et ce joli portrait    




			
				iNano a dit:
			
		

> Voilà !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 ....dommage, perso, j'aime bien les autoportraits complets...mais ça reste original....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Comment voulez vous que nous, femmes banales, revenions poster après ça...  :rose:




bah !!!! ché pas moi  


peut etre changer de coiffure ? 












 je me demande quand meme si cette coiffure , vu mon grand age , me sied a merveille    


en fin de compte je vais au boulot comme cela demain ou pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

merci malow 

 j'ai bien voulu jouer au jeu de l'autoportrait dans ce thread mais pas me retrouver en 1ère page de la galerie du forum c gênant:rose: comment faire pour l'enlever de la 1ère page


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bien voulu jouer au jeu de l'autoportrait dans ce thread mais pas me retrouver en 1ère page de la galerie du forum c gênant:rose: comment faire pour l'enlever de la 1ère page




il faut assumer ma chere !!!!!!!    






ps: inano , Maurice, tu pousses le bouchon un peu loin


----------



## macmarco (9 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> merci malow
> 
> j'ai bien voulu jouer au jeu de l'autoportrait dans ce thread mais pas me retrouver en 1ère page de la galerie du forum c gênant:rose: comment faire pour l'enlever de la 1ère page




Ne t"en fais pas, c'est mis à jour au fur et à mesure que des images sont hébergées sur la galerie, dans quelques heures ce sera une photo plus récente. 

Au fait, joli sourire.


----------



## .Steff (9 Janvier 2006)

il parait oui


----------



## Malow (9 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> merci malow
> 
> j'ai bien voulu jouer au jeu de l'autoportrait dans ce thread mais pas me retrouver en 1ère page de la galerie du forum c gênant:rose: comment faire pour l'enlever de la 1ère page




 je pense que tu vas y rester une bonne semaine....c'est du marketing


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> il faut assumer ma chere !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'inquiète j'assume! juste besoin qu'on m'explique j'réponds à un truc et j'me retrouve dans un autre...


----------



## Malow (9 Janvier 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> bah !!!! ché pas moi
> 
> 
> peut etre changer de coiffure ?




 tu laisses pousser tes cheveux !!!  c'est mieux comme ça !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ne t"en fais pas, c'est mis à jour au fur et à mesure que des images sont hébergées sur la galerie, dans quelques heures ce sera une photo plus récente.
> 
> Au fait, joli sourire.




ahh merci pour l'explication!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> je pense que tu vas y rester une bonne semaine....c'est du marketing



mdr là!!!
    bon bah j'vais en envoyer d'autres alors....


----------



## macmarco (9 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> ahh merci pour l'explication!





Comme dit mon ami Patoch' 





, vive les nioubes !   :love:


----------



## iNano (9 Janvier 2006)

Quand on dit que les hommes préfèrent les blondes...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Comme dit mon ami Patoch'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bah à quoi servirait ce forum si vs n'aviez plus d'explications à donner aux nioubs? euhhhhhh.....


----------



## macmarco (9 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> bah à quoi servirait ce forum si vs n'aviez plus d'explications à donner aux nioubs? euhhhhhh.....




Ben justement !  



iNano :
Pas seulement ! :love:


----------



## Foguenne (9 Janvier 2006)

On se calme les jeunes cerfs fougueux.
Le bar n'est pas loin, vous y serez bien reçu.


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2006)

yeux....









			
				iNano a dit:
			
		

> Quand on dit que les hommes préfèrent les blondes...




pas de généralités........


----------



## Malow (9 Janvier 2006)

Bon, mon APN fait l'amour avec mon iBook.... 

un coup de contraste et je reviens


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> bah !!!! ché pas moi
> 
> 
> peut etre changer de coiffure ?
> ...




:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 

Ne change rien, ma Roberta! Tu es splendide!!!


----------



## ikiki (9 Janvier 2006)

Superbe Princess Tatav  

Encore une, cadrage moyennement réussi mais bon, c'est pas évident en même temps    ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Superbe Princess Tatav



Oui... Il y a du Botticeli, dans ce visage... Ah ; ces Italiennes à la peau laiteuse... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Malow (9 Janvier 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Bon, mon APN fait l'amour avec mon iBook....
> 
> un coup de contraste et je reviens


----------



## macmarco (9 Janvier 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

>




Vraiment très joli, là, je dirais qu'il y a du Georges de La Tour !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment très joli, là, je dirais qu'il y a du Georges de La Tour !


Ah?  ... Tu n'aimes pas Botticeli?...


----------



## WebOliver (9 Janvier 2006)

:hosto: Non, Malow, non...


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> :hosto: Non, Malow, non...




Tu as raison...faut modérer :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Patamach (9 Janvier 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

>


- Magnifique!
- Heu la photo ou la jolie demoiselle?
- Ben ....


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

Bon les mecs un peu de tenue !!


----------



## Foguenne (9 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> :hosto: Non, Malow, non...



Si Malow, si.


----------



## Virpeen (9 Janvier 2006)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Voilà !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'en ai loupé des choses aujourd'hui !


----------



## jahrom (9 Janvier 2006)

Heu... les gars...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

moi je dis qu'elle est vriament très jolie Malow  super la photo! j'ai des progrès à faire mais bon nioube ibookeuse et nioub APN euhh çà fait un tit peu beaucoup pour moi


----------



## AntoineD (9 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Heu... les gars...



Oui, merde, il a raison, elle est pas top, quand même...


----------



## Malow (9 Janvier 2006)

Merci tout le monde  

Cet autoportrait m'a valu une mèche de cheveux en moins....causes bougies


----------



## Foguenne (9 Janvier 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Merci tout le monde
> 
> Cet autoportrait m'a valu une mèche de cheveux en moins....causes bougies


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Merci tout le monde
> 
> Cet autoportrait m'a valu une mèche de cheveux en moins....causes bougies




:afraid: c dangereux l'autoportrait


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (9 Janvier 2006)

Tu vis dans une cave?


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Tu vis dans une cave?




Grotte !!


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Me semblait que j'avais déjà croisé cette enfoiré en ville




Je vais rarement à la ville...mais lorsque j'y vais


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Arrivée depuis même pas un mois, elle casse déjà l'image des participants d'un forum de type un peu informatique tss... :love:
> 
> Dorénavant, on ne peut plus tout à fait croire que nous sommes tous de jeunes garçons entre 15 et 18 ans, célibataire, avec un sévère problème d'acnée et une propension à rester seul chez soi. J'oublie peut-être la peau grasse et la tendance à être dans la même situation 20 ans plus tard mais je ne veux pas me faire taper
> 
> ...




   et pis y'a pas d'âge pour l'acné c pas réservé qu'aux ados en +.......


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (9 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Grotte !!


Aux taons pour moi...


----------



## jahrom (9 Janvier 2006)

Qui à dit qu'on est con quand on est jeune ??   Je confirme :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (9 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Qui à dit qu'on est con quand on est jeune ??  Je confirme :rose:


 
Bah, t'as changé depuis?


----------



## jahrom (9 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bah, t'as changé depuis?



Heureusement...


----------



## ikiki (9 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Qui à dit qu'on est con quand on est jeune ??   Je confirme :rose:



On naît punk ou on ne l'est pas...  

Chouette la crette!


----------



## maiwen (9 Janvier 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

>


cette photo m'en rappelle une autre  mais de qui ?  

princesse  :love:


----------



## AntoineD (9 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Qui à dit qu'on est con quand on est jeune ??   Je confirme :rose:



nouveau montage ?...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> On naît punk ou on ne l'est pas...



Je confirme...


----------



## jahrom (9 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> nouveau montage ?...



Et non... C'était une vraie... :rose:


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et non... C'était une vraie... :rose:




 Excellent !!!

On dirait Beckham ....


----------



## alèm (9 Janvier 2006)

vous aurez sûrement remarqué des fermetures... Paul et moi ne tenons pas à ce que ce forum devienne une annexe du bar, sinon, nous serions encore modérateurs du bar... 

donc, j'ai appliqué ici strictement une modération type MGZ version ligne souple. Il ne tient qu'à vous que je ne passe en mode Ligne Dure.

Vous êtes assez nombreux à me connaître pour savoir que j'aime bien déconner et savoir que je n'aime ni effacer ni fermer mais j'aimerais compter sur votre auto-modération... 

sur ce, j'ai faim et j'ai besoin d'aspirine... ne croyez pas que je sois de mauvais poil hein, j'ai juste l'impression d'avoir passé la soirée avec Malow, Jahrom et Rezba et de vivre dans un monde alternatif... ya des bons côtés à une grosse angine !!


----------



## alèm (9 Janvier 2006)

ps : tu es à croquer Princess ! :love:


----------



## teo (9 Janvier 2006)

1989-2005

Autoportrait avant Noel, dans la même série que le précédent.

La deuxième photo, c'est pas un autoportrait (pas taper Alèm  ), mais comme j'en met un vrai, j'avais aussi envie de mettre cette photo.
Le photographe de l'époque m'a recontacté il y a une semaine, c'est cool. Un cool pote, pas vu depuis 4 ans. Pas le temps de vous retrouver le fichier original, il faudra suppporter celui-là.

C'est vers 7-8 du mat après une nuit blanche sur la plage, vers l'Espiguette... on était très fatigué 
On avait grave abusé 


_MP: Alèm: je file_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Qui à dit qu'on est con quand on est jeune ??   Je confirme :rose:


*On n'est pas sérieux*
quand on a 17 ans

c'est bien connu


----------



## bilou2612 (9 Janvier 2006)

hep tout l'monde!

j'suis un ptit nouveau sur le forum! Voila un ptit "autportrait" de moi, la photo original a été prise avec un "fujifilm finepix S5500" dites moi ce que vous en pensez


----------



## jahrom (9 Janvier 2006)

bilou2612 a dit:
			
		

> hep tout l'monde!
> 
> j'suis un ptit nouveau sur le forum! Voila un ptit "autportrait" de moi, la photo original a été prise avec un "fujifilm finepix S5500" dites moi ce que vous en pensez





Sympa.

un peu serial killer, mais sympa


----------



## macmarco (9 Janvier 2006)

bilou2612 a dit:
			
		

> hep tout l'monde!
> 
> j'suis un ptit nouveau sur le forum! Voila un ptit "autportrait" de moi, la photo original a été prise avec un "fujifilm finepix S5500" dites moi ce que vous en pensez





Salut bilou, bienvenue sur MacG et le sujet. 

Sympa en effet, j'aime bien le traîtement très contrasté.


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Sympa.
> 
> un peu serial killer, mais sympa



ça me fait un peu penser au générique de Seven donc totalement serial killer
Très sympa cette photo


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ah mais si, je t'ai pas déjà vu toi ?!! genre pas loin de Kamkil effectivement !!



Euh non j'ai vécu 2 ans à Paris mais je n'ai jamais eu le plaisir de te rencontrer 
Kamkil va bien, il te passe le bonjour du soleil de Californie


----------



## Warflo (10 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *On n'est pas sérieux*
> quand on a 17 ans
> 
> c'est bien connu


Maugenest? :mouais:


----------



## teo (11 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Putain, on dirait un mélange de Delon jeune période Piscine et de James Dean.
> :hein:
> :rose:
> :love: :love: :love:
> ...



ouais ben c'est loin tout ça 

A part ça, si j'avais lu ça ces compliments totalement hors de propos_ (attend... Delon et Jimmy... on m'a sorti aussi Jean Marais... et une ambiance Nouvelle Vague, vous m'avez vu déjà bien regardé ?)_, je t'aurai fait des chatouilles devant la machine à café  style à mon tour de te mettre mal à l'aise 
A part ça j'aime cette photo. Mais bon, c'est une "vision d'artiste" comme on dit dans les plaquettes de développement immobilier 

Bilou:  :love: très chouette le traitement de l'image, et dans les compliments, une bonne bouille volontairement ahurie dans le genre Damon Albarn ? Excellent


----------



## alèm (11 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> A part ça, si j'avais lu ça ces compliments totalement hors de propos, je t'aurai fait des chatouilles devant la machine à café  style à mon tour de te mettre mal à l'aise



ah non, rien que pour "missjmelapêteen501" et pour "Ah la 59 !" je t'en aurais empêché... quoique, cela aurait pu attirer l'attention sur mon côté sage voire limite neurasthénique... un vrai légume ! 

nvx autoportraits pour vous montrer ça, ce soir !


----------



## bilou2612 (11 Janvier 2006)

Merci a tous pour les commentaires, ça fait plaisir    et j'avoue qu'elle fait un poil sérial killer, mais c'etait voulu  



> et dans les compliments, une bonne bouille volontairement ahurie dans le genre Damon Albarn ? Excellent



ouai je sais, c'est ma tete des grands jours


----------



## teo (11 Janvier 2006)

Attention, Damon Albarn a des fans sur macgé


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2006)

gorillaz et ...je te laisse deviner.


----------



## teo (11 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ah non, rien que pour "missjmelapêteen501" et pour "Ah la 59 !" je t'en aurais empêché... quoique, cela aurait pu attirer l'attention sur mon côté sage voire limite neurasthénique... un vrai légume !
> 
> nvx autoportraits pour vous montrer ça, ce soir !



_J'avais qu'une envie devant la machine à café, c'est d'aller brancher...[...autocensuré]
 [autocensuré]
 [autocensuré]
 [autocensuré]
 [autocensuré]_

Pour les autoportraits, j'ai le droit de censurer d'abord, tes photos artistiques de mes branches de lunettes ne sont pas à proprement parler des autoportraits


----------



## mado (11 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui ?
> Un acteur de porno alternatif ?
> :rose:




En tous cas, juste sa voix déjà parfois... :rose:


----------



## Foguenne (11 Janvier 2006)

Parce qu'il n'y a pas que PhotoBooth dans la vie...


----------



## tedy (11 Janvier 2006)

Allez Hop ça fait longtemps...  

Voila de retour sur Paris pour les fêtes, pendant une petite séance studio avec reglage de micros, j'en ai profité pour faire un petit autoportrait  

Edit: Une deuxieme avec mon meilleur Pote et propriétaire des lieux....Le grand Youl


----------



## Galatée (11 Janvier 2006)

Autoportrait avec ma soeur (je suis à droite) :

Voir la pièce jointe 8395


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2006)

Wawaou ! comment dire, charmante


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Autoportrait avec ma soeur (je suis à droite) :


waouh
hummmm, attention, tu n'as de place que pour 100 messages dans ta boite à mp   :love:


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2006)

Je passais juste...  hum.

Paul...


----------



## macmarco (11 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> waouh
> hummmm, attention, tu n'as de place que pour 100 messages dans ta boite à mp   :love:





Tu serais pas en train de faire de la pub pour le Pack MacG, toi ?   

Question, Galatée, vous êtes jumelles ?


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Question, Galatée, vous êtes jumelles ?


 
 On s'en fout un peu non.    :love:


----------



## Galatée (11 Janvier 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tu serais pas en train de faire de la pub pour le Pack MacG, toi ?
> 
> Question, Galatée, vous êtes jumelles ?



Non, du tout. Elle a quatre ans de plus que moi, elle est brune et je suis châtain, et on n'a pas la même couleur d'yeux :

Hop la preuve en images, je suis à gauche (désolée si c'est de mauvaise qualité j'ai beaucoup agrandi par rapport à l'image d'origine) :

Voir la pièce jointe 8394


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Non, du tout. Elle a quatre ans de plus que moi, elle est brune et je suis châtain, et on n'a pas la même couleur d'yeux :
> 
> Hop la preuve en images, je suis à gauche (désolée si c'est de mauvaise qualité j'ai beaucoup agrandi par rapport à l'image d'origine) :


bon alors Galatée, il faut que je te dise 
il y'a des messieurs (zédam ) sensibles ici, là on est parti pour des arrêts cardiaques à répétition si tu continues :rateau:

ps : par contre ta photo met du temps à s'afficher :mouais:


----------



## Galatée (11 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> par contre ta photo met du temps à s'afficher :mouais:




Bizarre, moi quand je clique dessus elle s'ouvre tout de suite.
Bien passé ton partiel sinon ?


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre, moi quand je clique dessus elle s'ouvre tout de suite.
> Bien passé ton partiel sinon ?


oui  mais j'en parlerai plutôt pas ici, dans le fil de l'air du temps


----------



## alèm (11 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas, juste sa voix déjà parfois... :rose:




sacré mado... c'est aussi pour ça qu'on t'aime. :love: enfin moi.


----------



## morden (11 Janvier 2006)

ya pas de raison : moi aussi je peut (essayer de) me la peter avec des lunettes de soleil !!! 






attention hein !! tout est propre sur la photo !!!  les chaussettes sont seche en plus !! 

c'est clair : les lunettes ça change le style !  

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

didonc, t'as fait quoi à tes cheveux ? 
"je les ai lavé" ... ah ... :rose: 

mais c'est drôle on te reconnait pas


----------



## morden (11 Janvier 2006)

héhé j'ai tenté la coiffure à la con aussi !! lol en fait les cheveux du sommet du crane sont attaché en arrière 

et ... heuuuuu ..... bon ok : ils sont pas non plus super propre !! 

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## Stargazer (11 Janvier 2006)

C'est l'effet plaqué gras mondialement connu ..


----------



## morden (11 Janvier 2006)

mdr !!! c'est tout à fait ça !!! 
heuuu .. enfin je veut dire : c'est tout à fait ça !!! :rose::rose:

allez demain matin je me lave les cheveux pour refaire la photo convenablement  la "jme la pete avec mes lunettes" AVEC cheveux propres !!! 

là j'ai à la fois mon harry potter qui m'attend juste à droite de mon lit, .. et puis j'ai aussi la mega flemme ... 

en meme temps, ça vous passionne peut etre pas tant que ça ..   

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## AntoineD (12 Janvier 2006)

morden a dit:
			
		

> ya pas de raison : moi aussi je peut (essayer de) me la peter avec des lunettes de soleil !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whaou ! c'est le chanteur de Dépeche Mode  

Hop ! autoportrait du jour, spéciale dédicace aux Belges, nous voici à Brussels Zuid :


----------



## .Steff (12 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Whaou ! c'est le chanteur de Dépeche Mode
> 
> Hop ! autoportrait du jour, spéciale dédicace aux Belges, nous voici à Brussels Zuid :


 Tiens tu as fais attention que sur la photo tu avais pris quelqu'un en photo qui prenait lui-même une photo...:mouais::mouais:
Ok je retourne me coucher...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

Voilà coment à été fait le logo aperture !!!!!


----------



## teo (12 Janvier 2006)

On laisse _Dave Gahan_ en dehors de toutes nos histoires, il n'a... est... si... enfin... bon... je verrais ça à Bercy... pffffffff...

Non ? 

[*soupirs*]
[*soupirs*]
[*soupirs*]
[*soupirs*]

D'ailleurs il va être temps de faire un fil sur ces concerts, histoire de croiser certaines têtes


----------



## ikiki (12 Janvier 2006)

Autre autoportrait


----------



## imimi (13 Janvier 2006)

moi perso j'aime beaucoup mais bon j'suis pas non plus la plus impartiale sur ce coup là


----------



## maiwen (13 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> moi perso j'aime beaucoup mais bon j'suis pas non plus la plus impartiale sur ce coup là


c'est vrai qu'il est très beau, cet autoportrait  
original et tout


----------



## nicogala (14 Janvier 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> bah !!!! ché pas moi



Bah bien sûr que c'est même pas toi : c'est Nina Hagen, tout le monde avait reconnu  


La preuve...


----------



## supermoquette (14 Janvier 2006)

L'enviandé


----------



## morden (15 Janvier 2006)

houlala .... retour d'apero qui fini à 4h du mat  ça augure rien de bon 

je sent venir le sale autoportrait qui traine !! 

en meme temps, je ma suis lavé les cheveux donc ça devrais etre pas trop glauque .... 

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## morden (15 Janvier 2006)

et voilaa !!!! vous y avez droit !!!!!   

les deux choix sont possible :

soit le sourire du benet à la con 








soit l'air supris à la con aussi .. pour pas jurer trop non plus 








voila !! je me dis que ça devrais vous suffire pour un bon moment ... vous devriez avoir besoin d'un peu de temps pour digerer ces deux là  
on remarquera les pupille un rien dilaté 
@ maiwen : je me suis lavé les cheveux depuis !!!  et je me suis meme rasé !! c'est l'exploit du mois !! 

A part ça, purée j'ai du mal là ...  !!


----------



## AntoineD (15 Janvier 2006)

Quelle bonne tête, Morden !  







Moi je suis de retour en Afrique, là, je suis à Bamako depuis hier, je n'ai pas pu résister à glisser un petit autoportrait au sortir du taxi


----------



## morden (15 Janvier 2006)

bon courage à toi et surtout bon voyage !! 

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## chokobelle (16 Janvier 2006)

parce qu'il fallait inaugurer le nouvel Ixus 40 :love:


----------



## tedy (16 Janvier 2006)

Tres bon choix ce petit Ixus 40 
jai le même donc oui c'est vrai je suis moins objectif 

Soit dit en passant sympas cet autoportrait :love::love:




Prochain autoportrait dès mon retour en France 
Je boucle mes exams et je quitte la pluie


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> parce qu'il fallait inaugurer le nouvel Ixus 40 :love:




mais tu fais, bien inaugure....
par contre, tu as coupé quelqu'un au montage, non...?
ce sont pas tes cheveux que l'on voit sur le coin superieur gauche de la photo...?


----------



## chokobelle (16 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> par contre, tu as coupé quelqu'un au montage, non...?
> ce sont pas tes cheveux que l'on voit sur le coin superieur gauche de la photo...?



Ce sont les cheveux d'un poteau, mais j'aime pas mettre les têtes de gens sur internet sans leur demander l'autorisation. Et comme il était pas joignable


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont les cheveux d'un poteau, mais j'aime pas mettre les têtes de gens sur internet sans leur demander l'autorisation. Et comme il était pas joignable




non, c'etait juste le "il" qui m'interessait, merci pour cette reponse..


----------



## chokobelle (16 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Attention, Damon Albarn a des fans sur macgé



Qui donc?


----------



## ange_63 (16 Janvier 2006)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont les cheveux d'un poteau


   :afraid: Ok je sors  elle est nulle ma blague...   :rateau:


----------



## .Steff (16 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: Ok je sors  elle est nulle ma blague...   :rateau:


ptdr !!!!!!!!Trop bien!!!!!!

Quoi??? ok je sors aussi...


----------



## teo (16 Janvier 2006)

je te laisserai deviner de qui je parle   

je suis sur que tu auras ta petite idée


----------



## dada didouda (16 Janvier 2006)

hop, autoportrait nocturne


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: Ok je sors  elle est nulle ma blague...   :rateau:



J'y avais pensé aussi, mais j'avais pas osé...


----------



## bilou2612 (16 Janvier 2006)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Qui donc?



moi et ma tête des grands jours


----------



## AntoineD (16 Janvier 2006)

Hop ! 

re :






et euh... non, j'ai pas que ça à faire... mais bon là j'avais le temps


----------



## morden (16 Janvier 2006)

super sympa ce dernier là !!!!!  et bien joué pour le petit lien en plus !!  

allez, un petit contre jour dans ma chambre en passant comme ça  rhooo et en plus je m'ecoute l'album de goldman du meme nom en meme temps !! ...... bon ok c'est une information qui vous est pas indispensable ... la prochaine fois je ferais un effort promis !! 






[edit : RHAAA mais c'est quoi ce binz !! comme ça je peut plus donner de point disco à antoine ??? grrrrr !!!! c'est fou ça fait bien 2 3 semaine que je t'ai pas boulé !! et en plus l'autoportrait super meritait un bon CDB !! pfff chui dèg' !! ben tant pis : tu n'aura qu'un coup de boule gratuit !! ]


A part ça, je tousse comme un rat, c'est super desagréable !!  !!


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2006)




----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2006)

Tiens ? la iSight n'est pas vendue avec un support pour écran ??


----------



## pim (18 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>



Superbe !


----------



## chandler_jf (18 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>



Impressionnant le regard ...  
C'est le même bleu que celui de ton avatar ??


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2006)

Merci. 



			
				chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> C'est le même bleu que celui de ton avatar ??



Je reste dans les mêmes teintes.


----------



## pim (18 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Impressionnant le regard ...
> C'est le même bleu que celui de ton avatar ??



Attention JF, un modérateur te regarde 

(je sens que nos interventions vont finir au chemin des écoliers  pas taper pas taper :rateau: )


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Attention JF, un modérateur te regarde



Ah bon? On reste dans le bleu pourtant...


----------



## AntoineD (18 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ...​


 
pas mal la photo, webo, tu peux la vendre à Apple pour le site


----------



## richard-deux (18 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>



 « T'as d'beaux yeux, tu sais? ! »  
Dixit Jean Gabin à Michèle Morgan.​


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Z'ont mis un 30" sur le nouveau MacBook bidule ????



Si je te dis que c'est un 12", tu me crois.  En même temps, un Suisse, nouvelle preuve en est, c'est pas grand. 



			
				richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> « T'as d'beaux yeux, tu sais? ! »
> Dixit Jean Gabin à Michèle Morgan.​



'ci.  :rose:



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> pas mal la photo, webo, tu peux la vendre à Apple pour le site



Salopiaud.


----------



## maiwen (18 Janvier 2006)

alors t'as une toute petite tête


----------



## jahrom (18 Janvier 2006)

Trois d'un coup


----------



## prerima (18 Janvier 2006)

Bon, je me lance, j'inaugure mon cadeau de noel, un canon powershot A 620 ! :love: 
Par contre, en ce qui concerne la photo c'est brut, pour l'instant j'essaie de faire plein de photos pour me familiariser avec l'appareil donc la qualité n'est pas au rendez-vous, je débute ... :rose: donc soyez indulgents !


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> alors t'as une toute petite tête



Ouais hein oh... :hein: :hein:  

Très bien... jahrom... et prerima.   Hum hum... keuf, heum. :mouais:


----------



## ange_63 (18 Janvier 2006)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je me lance, j'inaugure mon cadeau de noel, un canon powershot A 620 ! :love:
> Par contre, en ce qui concerne la photo c'est brut, pour l'instant j'essaie de faire plein de photos pour me familiariser avec l'appareil donc la qualité n'est pas au rendez-vous, je débute ... :rose: donc soyez indulgents !



:love:


----------



## Patamach (18 Janvier 2006)

Essaie des nouvelles lunettes de soleil 
C'est vraiment pas terrible mais bon c'est fait rapidos.


----------



## La mouette (18 Janvier 2006)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je me lance, j'inaugure mon cadeau de noel, un canon powershot A 620 ! :love:
> Par contre, en ce qui concerne la photo c'est brut, pour l'instant j'essaie de faire plein de photos pour me familiariser avec l'appareil donc la qualité n'est pas au rendez-vous, je débute ... :rose: donc soyez indulgents !


----------



## jahrom (18 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Essaie des nouvelles lunettes de soleil
> C'est vraiment pas terrible mais bon c'est fait rapidos.




T'inquiètes t'as 7 jours pour les rendre...


----------



## Patamach (18 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes t'as 7 jours pour les rendre...


t'as raison j'en ai trouvé des plus sexy 
succès garantie cet été sur les plages.
avec un string et mes tongues magiques :affraid:


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2006)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je me lance, j'inaugure mon cadeau de noel, un canon powershot A 620 ! :love:
> Par contre, en ce qui concerne la photo c'est brut, pour l'instant j'essaie de faire plein de photos pour me familiariser avec l'appareil donc la qualité n'est pas au rendez-vous, je débute ... :rose: donc soyez indulgents !




ce qui serait bien, ce serait que l'appareil arrive à nous rendre ta beauté... et je peux t'assurer que ce ne sera pas évident puisque je ne sais pas si autant de charme rentre dans un si petit appareil... 

bienvenue chez nous marie !


----------



## .Steff (19 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ce qui serait bien, ce serait que l'appareil arrive à nous rendre ta beauté... et je peux t'assurer que ce ne sera pas évident puisque je ne sais pas si autant de charme rentre dans un si petit appareil...
> 
> bienvenue chez nous marie !


 mdr !!!! Wouahou si ca c'est pas une déclaration.... moi jsuis crésus!
En tout cas c'est joliement dis.:love:


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2006)

ce n'est pas une déclaration ou alors il faut chercher celle que j'ai faite à Finn_Atlas quelques temps auparavant (aux paravents ? ) ou encore une déclaration à sa beauté... :love: 


_et puis, quand je pense aux nombres de déclarations que ma compagne a reçu après chaque AES où elle était présente, je peux me laisser aller à en glisser une ou deux surtout quand cela concerne une jeune femme aussi belle à voir que prerima, qui soit-dit en passant à un très charmant compagnon..._    


ps pour Finn : tu sais où j'habite hein !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Janvier 2006)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je me lance, j'inaugure mon cadeau de noel, un canon powershot A 620 ! :love:
> Par contre, en ce qui concerne la photo c'est brut, pour l'instant j'essaie de faire plein de photos pour me familiariser avec l'appareil donc la qualité n'est pas au rendez-vous, je débute ... :rose: donc soyez indulgents !



Il est sympa le père Noël quand même  :love:



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ps pour Finn : tu sais où j'habite hein !


 
 clair ! 
 D'ailleurs je suis dans les parages ce soir


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Il est sympa le père Noël quand même  :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Prerima si tu t'ennuies ... on peut faire des photos   :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Janvier 2006)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je me lance, j'inaugure mon cadeau de noel, un canon powershot A 620 ! :love:
> Par contre, en ce qui concerne la photo c'est brut, pour l'instant j'essaie de faire plein de photos pour me familiariser avec l'appareil donc la qualité n'est pas au rendez-vous, je débute ... :rose: donc soyez indulgents !


 
Elle était maquillée
Comme une star de ciné
Accoudée au Juke box
la la la la
Elle revait qu'elle posait
Juste pour un bout d'essai
A la century fox
la la la la
Elle semblait bien dans sa peau
Ses yeux couleur menthe à l'eau
Cherchaient du regard un spot
Le dieu projecteur
Et moi je n'en pouvais plus
Bien sur elle ne m'a pas vuuuuu..... lalala laaa..mmmhhmmh...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Janvier 2006)

Chérie, met la en plus gros ta signature


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Il est sympa le père Noël quand même  :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pas moi, je suis chez madame !!


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Janvier 2006)

1. Oui je me cache tout le temps derrière un truc.
2. Oui j'aime bien les cendriers sphériques en ferraille, passque ça fait comme un effet fisheye avec photoshop pour vachement moins cher.

Ceci dit j'aime bien cette photo


----------



## Spyro (19 Janvier 2006)

Ma maman elle a un stylo publicitaire qui s'allume rouge ou bleu.  
Je vous le montre ?








HA vous voyez bien que je suis violet !!!  :love:
_PS: ceci n'est pas une image en 3D, pas le peine d'aller chercher vos lunettes colorées en plastoc._


----------



## macelene (19 Janvier 2006)

> HA vous voyez bien que je suis violet !!!  :love:




... ya du soleil à Lille ?    


 tous ls derniers portraits la galerie de JArhom va exploser :affraid:


----------



## jahrom (20 Janvier 2006)




----------



## .Steff (20 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

>




NE t'inquiete surtout pas la police est en route, ainsi que le GIGN Et les pompiers au cas ou ca se passe moyennement!!!!!
Ils sont en route ne tente surtout rien d'heroïque !!!!!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Janvier 2006)

En plus ya le cran de sûreté...


----------



## ikiki (20 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> "ce lait il vient ou je t'explose la tronche 'pa"



  
Excellent!
Sympa l'effet du reflet


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Hi..
> 
> Ma petite participation..auto-portait au 10D en N & B avec du "grain" (série Morning-bobine ..)



Je trouve cette photo très émouvante. Parce que la beauté est émouvante.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

Dans un style différent, j'aime aussi beaucoup la fantaisie de celui-ci.


----------



## jahrom (20 Janvier 2006)

Merde, je pensais trouver un autoportrait du Doc...


----------



## jahrom (20 Janvier 2006)

Pour la peine, une mise à jour...

*444 *


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dans un style différent, j'aime aussi beaucoup la fantaisie de celui-ci.



En fait, je faisais référence au premier autoportrait d'odré, mais suite à la mise à jour de la galerie, le lien pointant vers le site de jarhom a été modifié.


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2006)

oui, c'est bien ce que j'avais vu auparavant. un bel autoportrait. Je n'avais pas fait le lien avec la mise à  jour (je suis fatigué surtout)

si tu retrouves le bon lien, j'éditerais volontiers ton post. 

(pis j'aime pas me voir même si j'aime bien voir mado et roberto )


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'est bien ce que j'avais vu auparavant. un bel autoportrait. Je n'avais pas fait le lien avec la mise à  jour (je suis fatigué surtout)
> 
> si tu retrouves le bon lien, j'éditerais volontiers ton post.



Je n'aurais pas dû prendre la photo là-bas, car le lien sera a nouveau rompu lors d'une prochaine mise à jour, mais odré avait posté l'original en tant que miniature attachée et je ne sais pas gérer ça.

Si tu peux lier le fichier d'odré au lieu de celui de jarhom, merci de bien vouloir le faire.


----------



## ange_63 (20 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Pour la peine, une mise à jour...
> 
> *444 *



Bientôt peut être 4400


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2006)

vbulletin ne facilite pas la tache mais l'image est dispo ici faute de mieux. 

ton précédent post est édité en attendant. 



en passant, c'est un autoportrait gai et sympathique.


même si je me demande si c'est bien un Nikon FE que l'on voit sur la photo... mais là, c'est un travers personnel... puisque sentimental...

merci de me l'avoir fait re-découvrir.


----------



## Jec (21 Janvier 2006)

Chti autoportrait du matin....

Inspecteur gadget du samedi !!


----------



## jahrom (21 Janvier 2006)

*Petite précision : (Doc et Ange63)*

Lorsque je fais une mise à jour de la Galerie, votre cache mémoire de votre navigateur garde l'ancienne galerie en mémoire.

J'ai bien vérifié, et la galerie est correcte.

Donc il vous suffit de cliquer sur actualiser la page et tout redeviendra normal...

Bien à vous mes amis. 

Votre dévoué.


----------



## ange_63 (21 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> *Petite précision : (Doc et Ange63)*
> 
> Lorsque je fais une mise à jour de la Galerie, votre cache mémoire de votre navigateur garde l'ancienne galerie en mémoire.
> 
> ...



Bizare hier soir j'ai fait "Pomme+R" au moins 3fois et rien... :mouais: 
Je viens de recommencer et à près 5 "Pomme+R" ça y est ça s'affiche enfin correctement!!! :love: 
Vraiment étrange... 

Merci jahrom :love:


----------



## Warflo (21 Janvier 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (21 Janvier 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

>


La l**** y a que ca de vrai...


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2006)

parfois, on s'ennuie tellement qu'on détourne les machines à identité...


----------



## AntoineD (23 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> parfois, on s'ennuie tellement qu'on détourne les machines à identité...



'l'a un air bizarre, le monsieur...


----------



## jpmiss (23 Janvier 2006)

Tiens, j'ignorais que la femelle du  lévrier était un gros mot... 

:raeau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

Ce soir, j'ai revu la première époque des _Enfants du Paradis_. Dans ce film où Jean-Louis Barrault est tout jeune, plus jeune en tout cas que sur le portrait ci-dessus, son visage a des traits qui m'ont aussitôt fait penser à Grégoire. Je vous laisse juge.


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2006)

sacré grégoire ! 

rien à voir mais pendant l'AES Lilloise, un autoportrait de groupe très anonyme...


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2006)

et vive les trains Corail...


----------



## Foguenne (23 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et vive les trains Corail...



Superbe !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

T'es beau mon petit Docky.


----------



## alèm (24 Janvier 2006)

j'en rajoute un... encore un à deux...


----------



## WebOliver (24 Janvier 2006)

Magnifique Rémi.  Z'êtes beaux. :love:


----------



## jahrom (24 Janvier 2006)

A deux aussi : 





http://perso.wanadoo.fr/jahrom/jahrom&malow.jpg


----------



## Franswa (24 Janvier 2006)

C'est pour un James bond ?


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2006)

Et moi à trois


----------



## teo (25 Janvier 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et moi à trois



C'est un jeu de 54 cartes ? On attend les suivantes


----------



## Foguenne (25 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> A deux aussi :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Terrible celle-là !


----------



## pim (25 Janvier 2006)

Superbes vos portraits à plusieurs ! On va pouvoir faire un autoportrait à 10 ou 15 ce WE (voir le forum Rendez-Vous)


----------



## alèm (25 Janvier 2006)

regarde le forum rendez-vous, tu verras que vous ne serez pas les seuls... (sic)   

nioubie !


----------



## .Steff (25 Janvier 2006)

Sypro a dit:
			
		

> C'est un jeu de 54 cartes ? On attend les suivantes


 félicitations pour cette photos  

EDIT : autant pour moi!


----------



## teo (25 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> félicitations pour cette photos




Rendons à Spyro ce qui est à Spyro


----------



## .Steff (25 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Rendons à Spyro ce qui est à Spyro


désloé   

Réctifié!


----------



## ange_63 (25 Janvier 2006)

Aller un de plus...


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Aller un de plus...


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Janvier 2006)

Cet Ange est un vrai démon, elle vient de nous dégommer tirhum !!! 

Tiens le coup tirhum, j'arrive !!!!


----------



## ange_63 (25 Janvier 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> C'est Ange est un vrai démon, elle vient de nous dégommer tirhum !!!



Qui MOI  !!!!




MDR


----------



## La mouette (25 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Aller un de plus...




:love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

Ça vaut pas les mains de Maiwen .
Non je déconne .


----------



## pim (26 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

>



Je dirais même plus 

http://membres.lycos.fr/fcamph/loup.gif


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

Vous avez jamais une fille de votre vie ? .


----------



## Warflo (26 Janvier 2006)

Nan c'est quoi une fille ?


----------



## ange_63 (26 Janvier 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Nan c'est quoi une fille ?



Tu veux que je te montre!  

Nan nan en fait c'est pas possible sinon j'vais encore recevoir des Mp comme quoi j'fou le bordel dans les ménages... 
Plus d'autoportrait! :rateau:


----------



## chandler_jf (26 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que je te montre!



Moi je veux bien :rateau: :rateau: 
ET comme y'a pas de ménage y'a pas de bordel en perspective


----------



## .Steff (26 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Moi je veux bien :rateau: :rateau:
> ET comme y'a pas de ménage y'a pas de bordel en perspective


oui c'es tun solution  
Est ce bien mieux?


----------



## benkenobi (26 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que je te montre!
> 
> Nan nan en fait c'est pas possible sinon j'vais encore recevoir des Mp comme quoi j'fou le bordel dans les ménages...
> Plus d'autoportrait! :rateau:



Allez te fait pas prier ange ! Montre nous !!


----------



## Taho! (27 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que je te montre!


Dis pas ça, tu vas encore faire des dégâts parmi les membres de MacG... Et puis, la charte...

_Mais on peut en rediscuter en privé ​_


----------



## ange_63 (27 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Dis pas ça, tu vas encore faire des dégâts parmi les membres de MacG... Et puis, la charte...
> 
> _Mais on peut en rediscuter en privé ​_



 
   On verra ça à PAris!...la semaine prochaine


----------



## clampin (27 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Taho! (27 Janvier 2006)

J'ai jamais réussi à me servir de ces appareils photos intégrés aux téléphones !


----------



## .Steff (27 Janvier 2006)

Mdr !!!!!! :d :d :d


----------



## jahrom (27 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> J'ai jamais réussi à me servir de ces appareils photos intégrés aux téléphones !



Et tu dois mal entendre, car le téléphone est à l'envers...


----------



## Taho! (27 Janvier 2006)

C'est peut-être de là que vient mon soucis !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2006)

Pas trop de Sérumène Taho !


----------



## Warflo (29 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que je te montre!


Oui  
Et les gars c'est à moi qu'elle à dit


----------



## tirhum (29 Janvier 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Oui
> Et les gars c'est à moi qu'elle à dit



vantard !!!


----------



## Warflo (29 Janvier 2006)

Non, réaliste


----------



## La SAGEsse (29 Janvier 2006)

.....................................


----------



## macelene (29 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> .....................................



En forme La Sagesse...


----------



## mactambour (31 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> .....................................



macpod ? mactambour?









 :love:  
​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Janvier 2006)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> parce qu'il fallait inaugurer le nouvel Ixus 40 :love:



Comme T belle, adorable!!:love: :love: 
par contre il fait pas d'exif ton ixus?


----------



## chokobelle (31 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Comme T belle, adorable!!:love: :love:



Sinon j'aime bien les poneys, les t-shirts petit bateau, et les tambouilles de chez Clinique, alors si tu veux me faire des cadeaux on peut en parler en MP


----------



## Warflo (31 Janvier 2006)

chokobelle c'est un Chocobon® :love:


----------



## AntoineD (1 Février 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> chokobelle c'est un Chocobon® :love:




...une chokobonne. 

Faut aller jusqu'au bout, mec


----------



## Warflo (1 Février 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ...une chokobonne.
> 
> Faut aller jusqu'au bout, mec


Tout de suite !  
Mais en fin, un peu de finnesse envers cette dame  
Quand on connait pas les Kinder Chokobon®, hein :hein:


----------



## AntoineD (1 Février 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Tout de suite !
> Mais en fin, un peu de finnesse envers cette dame
> Quand on connait pas les Kinder Chokobon®, hein :hein:




Oh ! mais je les connais  

Justement...


----------



## chokobelle (1 Février 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Oh ! mais je les connais
> 
> Justement...



Chers messieurs.

Je tiens à signaler je ne suis pas constituée de lait ni de noisettes craquantes, et enfin pas enrobée d'une fine couche de chocolat au lait.
On peut donc dire que je suis juste choko, et c'est déjà pas mal.

Veuillez agréer mes salutations gnagnagna


----------



## Warflo (1 Février 2006)

Déjà que tu monopolise l'esprit du chocolat


----------



## IceandFire (2 Février 2006)




----------



## alèm (2 Février 2006)

Warflo et Antoine : calmez vos ardeurs sinon je le ferais pour vous !  :modo:


----------



## mactambour (2 Février 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>



Je la laisse ici aussi rien que pour te dire : Quel talent !   

PS ce regard a quelque chose d'inquiétant...


----------



## ikiki (2 Février 2006)

.... :love:


----------



## AntoineD (3 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> .... :love:
> 
> ​



C'est peut-être un peu chargé de faire passer ça pour un autoportrait ? ... 

C'est juste une nombre dans la photo avec une vue de ta copine, quoi


----------



## ikiki (3 Février 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut-être un peu chargé de faire passer ça pour un autoportrait ? ...
> C'est juste une nombre dans la photo avec une vue de ta copine, quoi



:mouais: 
C'est une photo que j'aime bien.
J'ai pris mon ombre en effet, avec le couchant dans le dos... c'est donc un autoportrait...

Maintenant les goûts et les couleurs... 

PS : imimi sur cet autoportrait donne une petite touche suplémentaire


----------



## imimi (4 Février 2006)

Me voici


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2006)

pas mal mais pourquoi cadrer sur l'APN ?


----------



## Warflo (4 Février 2006)

Et après on me dit de calmer mes ardeurs


----------



## imimi (4 Février 2006)

Ben c'est à dire que... j'suis pas douée :rose:
Déjà bien qu'on voit la moitié de mon visage...


----------



## jahrom (4 Février 2006)




----------



## Xman (4 Février 2006)

]



Et voilà...en plus nette....et accompagné


----------



## lumai (7 Février 2006)




----------



## ikiki (7 Février 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> flou



Pas grave... joli effet... :love:


----------



## lumai (7 Février 2006)

Oui ! J'l'aime bien, ce flou


----------



## Spyro (7 Février 2006)

T'es un peu rouge quand même, t'es sûre que t'as pas de température ?


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2006)

Lumai... 

Bon, à moi...


----------



## Stargazer (7 Février 2006)

WebO la classe est au macumba ce soir !!!


----------



## ange_63 (7 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Lumai...
> 
> Bon, à moi...



A nous oui! 
Encore du flou!...:love:


----------



## ikiki (7 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Lumai...
> 
> Bon, à moi...



Comme quoi il y a du bon dans tout, même dans le flou...:mouais:


----------



## dada didouda (7 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi il y a du bon dans tout, même dans le flou...:mouais:





			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Qu'importe le flou, pourvu qu'on ait l'ivresse !!
> :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Beroth (8 Février 2006)

Il est à préciser que ce regard langoureux n'est pas le fruit d'une consommation abusive de quelque substance mais d'un strabisme divergeant.


----------



## ikiki (8 Février 2006)

Beroth a dit:
			
		

> Il est à préciser que ce regard langoureux n'est pas le fruit d'une consommation abusive de quelque substance mais d'un strabisme divergeant.



Un petit air de Jeff Buckley (paix à son âme) qui va en rameuter plus d'une  ...



Bel autoportrait sinon


----------



## Beroth (8 Février 2006)

Merci beaucoup.

A tout hasard de la satisfaction de mon ignorance la plus totale: qui etait Jeff Buckley ?


----------



## lumai (8 Février 2006)

Beroth a dit:
			
		

> qui etait Jeff Buckley ?



Argh !


----------



## Beroth (8 Février 2006)

Je demande l'absolution :rose:


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Février 2006)

Beroth a dit:
			
		

> qui etait Jeff Buckley ?



 Comme quoi une belle gueule ça fait pas tout    (combo)






Aller un petit tour par ici et surtout sur l'ITMS


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Argh !


 Tu l'as dit Lumai  et je le redis : "Argh !" 
Euh Jeff c'était euuh comment dire ... un homme plein de _Grâce _... et si ... :love:

Par contre moi je ne vois pas la photo de Beroth :hein:  (et on dirait que c'est bien dommage  )


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Février 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as dit Lumai  et je le redis : "Argh !"
> Euh Jeff c'était euuh comment dire ... un homme plein de _Grâce _... et si ... :love:
> 
> Par contre moi je ne vois pas la photo de Beroth :hein:  (et on dirait que c'est bien dommage  )



Lorna .... Lorna ... Lorna  ... les bras m'en tombent  
_Hallelujah_


----------



## Beroth (8 Février 2006)

La voilà de nouveau 

Edit:

Je viens d'écouter deux ou trois extraits de ce qu'à fait ce monsieur sur l'ITMS, ça me parraît très mélancolique, tout à fait dans ce que j'aime.

Vraiment bizarre que je n'eusse pas connu auparavent.


----------



## ficelle (8 Février 2006)

qu'est ce qu'on ne ferait pas pour amuser les enfants...

c'est du tout frais, à peine quelques minutes...






:rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (8 Février 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce qu'on ne ferait pas pour amuser les enfants...
> 
> c'est du tout frais, à peine quelques minutes...
> 
> ...




    

  

Génial!

:love:


----------



## ikiki (8 Février 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est du tout frais, à peine quelques minutes...


:mouais: 
ambience baba 1969? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je comprends mieux ton avatar


----------



## Beroth (8 Février 2006)

Un petit air de John Lenon en léthargie qui ne manque pas de plaire


----------



## dada didouda (9 Février 2006)

aux origines d'Apple, il y avait ... les Beatles ???

(enfin, à ce qu'on dit, jamais pu vérifier...)


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (9 Février 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce qu'on ne ferait pas pour amuser les enfants...
> 
> c'est du tout frais, à peine quelques minutes...
> 
> ...


Kad et Olivier tournent un film sur la vie de Jesus et son combat contre la presbytie ?


----------



## teo (9 Février 2006)

Beroth a dit:
			
		

> Je demande l'absolution :rose:




t'inquiète avec ton autoportrait tu es déjà pardonné


----------



## imimi (9 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiète avec ton autoportrait tu es déjà pardonné


 
Croqueur de nioube !


----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2006)

Même pas suisse ta montre


----------



## teo (9 Février 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Croqueur de nioube !



Je ne croque pas sans autorisation 

Je fais juste _ouh je suis le grand méchant loup_, ça fait juste un peu peur, un petit sursaut, un éclat de rire et après l'atmosphère se détend


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je fais juste _ouh je suis le grand méchant loup_, ça fait juste un peu peur, un petit sursaut, un éclat de rire et après l'atmosphère se détend


Et c'est précisément à ce moment-là que tu lui sautes dessus.


----------



## macelene (9 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Nan : Lip©.
> 
> 
> Et le lustre, c'est un collector "D'Art d'Art©" inélectrifiable.
> ...



 il manque pas un* "T"*  ???


----------



## Dory (9 Février 2006)

> Je vais demander un prix à un vendeur que je connais...


Le père d'un de tes élèves?

Godes..... ou godets?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Un jour j'aurai un appareil-photo numérique.
> Je vais demander un prix à un vendeur que je connais...
> 
> :love:



joli lustre


----------



## dada didouda (10 Février 2006)

autoportrait improvisé au café





oui, chez moi, ils servent le café avec des fraises tagadada...


----------



## ginette107 (10 Février 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> autoportrait improvisé au café
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sympa les fraises tagada :love:


----------



## macinside (10 Février 2006)

il y avait longtemps


----------



## supermoquette (10 Février 2006)

Mais..... tu as chopé des poils sur les bras ! :affraid:


----------



## macinside (10 Février 2006)

ils y ont toujours été et encore tu n'a pas vu mes jambes


----------



## chandler_jf (10 Février 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> oui, chez moi, ils servent le café avec des fraises tagadada...


 
il y a une symbolique ou c'est juste le délire de l'artiste ???


----------



## dada didouda (10 Février 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> il y a une symbolique ou c'est juste le délire de l'artiste ???



euh... pas sûr de comprendre ce que tu veux dire t'y vois quel genre de symbolique.. ah ! non! quand même pas ça


----------



## Stargazer (10 Février 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> euh... pas sûr de comprendre ce que tu veux dire t'y vois quel genre de symbolique.. ah ! non! quand même pas ça




Si si exactement celle-là ...


----------



## Kounkountchek (11 Février 2006)

Mon oeil !






Et on voit meme mon vieux CoolPix 2500 dedans !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Février 2006)

*Et comme anti-rides*
tu prends quoi ?


----------



## Foguenne (13 Février 2006)




----------



## teo (14 Février 2006)

Dior j'adôôôôre


----------



## clampin (14 Février 2006)




----------



## Foguenne (15 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas réussi à la laisser là-bas comme mannequin-vedette, pour améliorer vos fins de mois ?



Vu la vitrine, on n'a même pas osé rentrer.


----------



## jahrom (15 Février 2006)

Tchpok !

:love:


----------



## macmarco (15 Février 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tchpok !
> 
> :love:




Wahou ! 
Très sympa !


----------



## Kounkountchek (15 Février 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tchpok !
> 
> :love:


Salut,
Sympa ta photo, comment as tu fait ce joli coeur coloré ?  
Merci ! 

... Les cadres là derriere, ils sont pas tout à fait droits... Oui je sais ça me regarde pas mais bon...


----------



## chokobelle (15 Février 2006)




----------



## maiwen (15 Février 2006)

je regarde justement une émission sur la chirurgie esthétique


----------



## valoriel (16 Février 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je regarde justement une émission sur la chirurgie esthétique


ah! toi aussi tu l'as vu...


----------



## IceandFire (16 Février 2006)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

>



"j'aime bcp ce que vous faites, j'ai tout vos disques, j'ai vu tout vos films..."   
J'adore vos colliers


----------



## Kounkountchek (16 Février 2006)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

>


L'abus de Kinder est dangereux pour la santé...


----------



## jahrom (16 Février 2006)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

>



Autoportrait photobooth c'est à coté...


----------



## jahrom (16 Février 2006)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Sympa ta photo, comment as tu fait ce joli coeur coloré ?
> Merci !
> 
> ... Les cadres là derriere, ils sont pas tout à fait droits... Oui je sais ça me regarde pas mais bon...




C'est un stylo qui s'allume et qui clignote. Une pause longue et hop, un coeur. 

Pour les cadres, j'en cause à mon frère.


----------



## .Steff (16 Février 2006)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

>


Cette photo n'est pas à sa place. Ca me parait mieux par la :love: :love:


----------



## maiwen (16 Février 2006)

oh l'autreuh  on est très bien sur cette photo , super bien mises en valeur et tout  

naméo


----------



## fredmac75 (16 Février 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Cette photo n'est pas à sa place. Ca me parait mieux par la :love: :love:



et moi là ... tout est dans l'intitulé du thread


----------



## Spyro (16 Février 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oh l'autreuh  on est très bien sur cette photo , super bien mises en valeur et tout


Tout à fait  :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## .Steff (16 Février 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> et moi là ... tout est dans l'intitulé du thread


héhé pas mal ce thread   :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Février 2006)

Ca fait peur comme photo quand même...


----------



## joubichou (20 Février 2006)

celle là c'est au ski


----------



## ange_63 (20 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> celle là c'est au ski



Whaaaou la star!


----------



## ikiki (20 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> celle là c'est au ski



Mouais, sympa la photo... :mouais: 
Deux ans que j'y suis pas allé moi fouler la douce dame blanche  
Chouette autoportrait


----------



## WAKeupneo (20 Février 2006)

Youpla


----------



## tirhum (20 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> T'as un gros bazar toi !!!!


pas osé la faire......


----------



## ikiki (20 Février 2006)

WAKeupneo

Pour rester à la montagne, c'était ya deux ans....


----------



## AntoineD (20 Février 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> euh... pas sûr de comprendre ce que tu veux dire t'y vois quel genre de symbolique.. ah ! non! quand même pas ça



Parlez-nous de votre mère.


----------



## jahrom (20 Février 2006)

*479*


----------



## dool (22 Février 2006)

Si ça en ravi pas certaines ça...tout est dans la suggestion !


----------



## macmarco (22 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ben 480 alors...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maiwen (22 Février 2006)

c'est un peu grand comme photo  mais cela dit ... c'est bien quand même hein  :love:


----------



## lumai (22 Février 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Si ça en ravi pas certaines ça...tout est dans la suggestion !


Ravir ? :love:
Oui c'est le bon mot, il semble !


----------



## mado (22 Février 2006)

Une certaine ressemblance avec ton avatar finalement


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Si ça en ravi pas certaines ça...tout est dans la suggestion !


Parce que c'est réservé aux dames de dire que voici des lèvres qu'on pourrait embrasser sans rougir ? En en rougissant un peu, peut-être...


----------



## La mouette (22 Février 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Une certaine ressemblance avec ton avatar finalement



au moins il ne se gratte pas comme sur l'avatar


----------



## Stargazer (22 Février 2006)

Attends tu sais pas ce que fait la main libre !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Parce que c'est réservé aux dames de dire que voici des lèvres qu'on pourrait embrasser sans rougir ? En en rougissant un peu, peut-être...


Pas mieux :rose: piouuuuf ... 

_(Et oh quoi oui je peux le dire )_


----------



## dool (23 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Parce que c'est réservé aux dames de dire que voici des lèvres qu'on pourrait embrasser sans rougir ? En en rougissant un peu, peut-être...



Ben en fait c'était une façon de parler de moi sans me citer...:rose:...j'étais franchement égoïste sur mon sentiment derrière cette généralisation !!! Bon là j'suis grillée....


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2006)

Tiens David Brent poste sur macgé


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Février 2006)

:love:


----------



## IceandFire (23 Février 2006)

c'est pas toi qui a fait la photo


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2006)

Ah la vache !


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Février 2006)

D70 posé sur des cubes et déclenchement programmé...  

J'ai bossé avec lui hier! Mythique!


----------



## IceandFire (23 Février 2006)

t'étais exité


----------



## jahrom (23 Février 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> :love:



Génial !!!


----------



## valoriel (23 Février 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bossé avec lui hier! Mythique!


oui! c'est rare de bosser avec des humains...


----------



## jenn971 (23 Février 2006)

Salut Gégé,

C'est jenny.
Contente de te trouver aussi rapidement sur le site. Ca fait plaisir.
Sympa les photos. Sinon comment ca va? Je pense souvent à vous.

Je suis venue sur le site pcq j ai un gros problème avec MAIL si tu peux m aider
ca serait pas de refus. J arrive pas à fermer l application et donc je peux pas eteindre mon ordi.

@+ j espere


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Février 2006)

jenn971 a dit:
			
		

> Salut Gégé,
> 
> C'est jenny.
> Contente de te trouver aussi rapidement sur le site. Ca fait plaisir.
> ...



Deux solutions: tu fais la combinaison de touches Pomme-Alt-Esc ou tu poses ta question dans l'espace approprié du forum


----------



## joubichou (23 Février 2006)

Un autre du ski


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Février 2006)

Suite à un petit épisode rigolo rapport à l'autoportrait que j'ai posté un peu au-dessus, et fait supprimer peu après (ce qui a entrainé une effroyable avalanche de quiproquos et malentendus... Ok j'exagère un peu), je reviens. 
L'autoportrait en question, je l'avais fait supprimer (merci Paul  ) car il m'évoquait des souvenirs bien particuliers et personnels, ce qui en faisait une image qui pour moi méritait mieux qu'internet, à savoir un usage strictement privé, cercle familial et tout, tout contrevenant etc...

J'ai fait ma chochotte quoi. 
Depuis j'ai tellement parlé de cette photo sur ce forum, que plus ça va, plus je l'associe à... Je vous le donne en mille : Macgé!!  Ouais! :rateau:

Donc, ceci dit, et en conséquence de quoi, je me suis décidé à le remettre ici, pour le plus grand plaisir des petits et des grands, et parce que, comme disait chaipuqui, "je vous aime tous" 
En espérant faire plaisir, et avec l'immense satisfaction d'avoir fait bosser Foguenne pour rien D), je laisse donc cet autoportrait rejoindre les autres au panthéon de la galerie Macgé, qu'il fasse sa vie! 

J'ai dit.


----------



## tirhum (24 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> je laisse donc cet autoportrait rejoindre les autres au panthéon de la galerie Macgé, qu'il fasse sa vie!


le retour de Lawrence d'Arabie !!.....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Donc, ceci dit, et en conséquence de quoi, je me suis décidé à le remettre ici, pour le plus grand plaisir des petits et des grands, et parce que, comme disait chaipuqui, "je vous aime tous"
> En espérant faire plaisir, et avec l'immense satisfaction d'avoir fait bosser Foguenne pour rien D), je laisse donc cet autoportrait rejoindre les autres au panthéon de la galerie Macgé, qu'il fasse sa vie!


Yesssssssssssssss :love:

T'as raison elle y a sa place cette photo


----------



## jenn971 (24 Février 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Deux solutions: tu fais la combinaison de touches Pomme-Alt-Esc ou tu poses ta question dans l'espace approprié du forum


Booooooonjour,

Merci de m'avoir donné une réponse si rapide.
Je suis un peu embarrassée de ne pas avoir utilisé l espace approprié
mais JE SUIS UNE NOVICE. Jcompte venir plus souvent pour me faire la main.

Encore meeeeeeeeerci beeaucoup.


----------



## teo (24 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> bon on peut remettre mon post alors :mouais:
> 
> nan j'déconne Paul
> 
> ​





   



_Bobbynountchak:_   :love:


----------



## Amok (24 Février 2006)

jenn971 a dit:
			
		

> Salut Gégé,
> 
> C'est jenny.
> Contente de te trouver aussi rapidement sur le site. Ca fait plaisir.
> ...





			
				jenn971 a dit:
			
		

> Booooooonjour,
> 
> Merci de m'avoir donné une réponse si rapide.
> Je suis un peu embarrassée de ne pas avoir utilisé l espace approprié
> ...


Et a part ca, elle va bien la Jenny ?!   

Tiens pendant que j'y suis :

Mackie, j'ai oublié les clés de ton express au bar "le fontenoy". Mais la patronne que tu connais bien () m'a dit qu'il n'y avait pas de problème et que tu passais quand tu voulais, même après la fermeture. Demain il y a de la gencive de porc comme plat du jour et tu adores ca.
Voila. A ce soir.


----------



## jahrom (24 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et a part ca, elle va bien la Jenny ?!
> 
> Tiens pendant que j'y suis :
> 
> ...





Jenny tu me fous la honte bordel !! 

Je t'ai dis que le forum était bien, mais c'est pas msn non plus !!! 

Ah ces apprentis, faut tout leur apprendre...


----------



## jahrom (24 Février 2006)




----------



## Beroth (25 Février 2006)

J'aime bien tes autoportraits jahrom.

La proximité de l'objectif associé à un noir et blanc assez sombre rend une sorte d'intimité qui est tout de même un peu cachée par le fait que ton visage ne soit pas découvert entièrement.

C'est un style que j'appréccie assez, volontaire ou non, je ne sais pas, mais j'aime bien.


----------



## jahrom (25 Février 2006)

Beroth a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien tes autoportraits jahrom.
> 
> La proximité de l'objectif associé à un noir et blanc assez sombre rend une sorte d'intimité qui est tout de même un peu cachée par le fait que ton visage ne soit pas découvert entièrement.
> 
> C'est un style que j'appréccie assez, volontaire ou non, je ne sais pas, mais j'aime bien.



 grazie mille


----------



## Beroth (25 Février 2006)

Mon déguisement pour Mardi


----------



## maiwen (25 Février 2006)

super Beroth   soirée dans la comté ?


----------



## Beroth (25 Février 2006)

En effet, je suis le dernier héritier de BagEnd ^^


----------



## CarodeDakar (26 Février 2006)

Si un autoportrait doit rendre compte de la personnalité, du vécu et de la vie en générale de celui ou celle qui prend la photo, celui-ci en donne quand tout de même une certaine idée. 

"Jamais sans ma fille" et mes arbres 

Appareil photo déposé sur appareil agricole, Keur Momar Sarr, Nord du Sénégal


----------



## joubichou (26 Février 2006)

c'est marrant j'ai retrouvé un autoportrait pris il y a 24 ans dans un igloo,quand j'étais chasseur alpin


----------



## Freelancer (26 Février 2006)

Qui c'est le monsieur à côté de toi?




désolé :rose: je sors


----------



## doudou83 (26 Février 2006)

Chasseur alpin !!  Ohhhhhhh !!  quel BCA ? moi c'était le 13è


----------



## joubichou (26 Février 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Chasseur alpin !!  Ohhhhhhh !!  quel BCA ? moi c'était le 13è


Moi aussi c'était le 13è bca à barby en 1983


----------



## joubichou (26 Février 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Qui c'est le monsieur à côté de toi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'est un chien qui nous avait suivi pendant toute l'ascension et qui est venu dans l'igloo (en fait on avait  fait les igloos sur un plateau à 3800 m,et il faisait -20 degrés dehors et +1 dans l'igloo) j'étais bien content d'avoir ce chien car il a fait remonter un peu la température


----------



## doudou83 (26 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi c'était le 13è bca à barby en 1983



Ah oui !! mais mon année était .....1976 !!!   c'est bien loing tout cela


----------



## morden (27 Février 2006)

allez ça faisait longtemps que j'etait pas passé poster un petit autoportraits 

donc voila !! en plus vous avez droit à ma nouvelle coupde cheveux avec quelques centimetres en moins  et aussi à une belle tete de con en prime !! lol  c'est pris avec une webcam donc c'est sur c'est pas 'chaleur' comme dirait chico lol 








A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## ikiki (28 Février 2006)

Aller, mon premier 'to portrait au réflex...


----------



## GreenC4U (1 Mars 2006)

Une photo étonnante, je suis heureuse de vous présenter ma petite puce Roxy, qui est encore "inside"
Voir la pièce jointe 9439

Merci la technologie


----------



## iota (1 Mars 2006)

Salut.



			
				GreenC4U a dit:
			
		

> Merci la technologie


Oui, ça marche trop bien PhotoBooth...  

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2006)

Il est à qui le doigt qui est aussi "inside" ?


----------



## GreenC4U (1 Mars 2006)

hahaha lol mort de rire....  

Euh même je crois pas qu'un doigt puisse allé aussi loin ...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2006)

Amok peut confirmer ?


----------



## clampin (2 Mars 2006)

Je ne sais pas si je l'ai déjà envoyée....


----------



## Franswa (6 Mars 2006)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si je l'ai déjà envoyée....


D'après mes souvenirs, je pense pas


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

Ca fait longtemps que je n'en avais pas mis..


----------



## maiwen (7 Mars 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si ça existe mais voici un autoportrait de famille :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


euh ... c'est ta belle-mère dans le carré ?  :rose:


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce qu'on ne ferait pas pour amuser les enfants...
> 
> c'est du tout frais, à peine quelques minutes...
> 
> ...



c'est dingue : avec des cheveux, tu ressembles à ta fille !!     :rateau:



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Un jour j'aurai un appareil-photo numérique.
> Je vais demander un prix à un vendeur que je connais...



ça peut s'arranger... mais un jour où il pleut pas, où le tram roule et où on peut aller manger pas loin des sex-shops de kervégan !!   



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est précisément à ce moment-là que tu lui sautes dessus.



message personnel à Téo : je n'ai jamais eu peur des loups !!   _(ni des bretonnes... )_


----------



## Franswa (8 Mars 2006)

Un petit autoportrait avec une coupine lors d'une soirée


----------



## macmarco (9 Mars 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Un petit autoportrait avec une coupine lors d'une soirée



Copine ou cousine ? :hein:   
Z'avez bu beaucoup de coupes ?


----------



## Franswa (9 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Copine ou cousine ? :hein:
> Z'avez bu beaucoup de coupes ?


Ouais pas mal de "sérieux" qui finissent par devenir "formidables" :love:

C'est une copine qui pourrait être ma petite soeur


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> message personnel à Téo : je n'ai jamais eu peur des loups !!   _(ni des bretonnes... )_




*OUUUUUHHHHHH*   _(sorry for the flood)_

Toujours pas ? Ben va falloir trouver autre chose


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (9 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> *OUUUUUHHHHHH*   _(sorry for the flood)_
> 
> Toujours pas ? Ben va falloir trouver autre chose


Il imite bien le cri de la bretonne.


----------



## Foguenne (14 Mars 2006)

Etat de lieux pour mes tout neuf 32 ans. 
Pas mal de ride. (bon, là j'ai bossé de nuit)
De plus en plus de cheveux gris. (ça c'est familiale.)
Un sourire toujours aussi naturelle. 






J'ai bien failli faire tomber mon pied + apn pour ce chef-d'oeuvre.


----------



## bengilli (14 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Etat de lieux pour mes tout neuf 32 ans.
> Pas mal de ride. (bon, là j'ai bossé de nuit)
> De plus en plus de cheveux gris. (ça c'est familiale.)
> Un sourire toujours aussi naturelle.
> ...



Bon anniversaire mon grand :love: :love: :love: 

Mardi dernier en boîte une fille m'a demandé pourquoi ce faisait ce sourire à la con sur toutes les photos  J'étais pas mal touché alors... euh un pote Belge... PopolStyle... :sleep:  késapeutfout ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

Bon anniversaire Paul  (je ne dirai pas mon grand si  Silvia passe par là :affraid: ) ...(pff en retard quand même:rose 


J'aime bien cet auto-portrait (et le commentaire qui va avec )


----------



## WebOliver (14 Mars 2006)

Toute la chaleur belge dans cet autoportrait Paul!


----------



## dool (14 Mars 2006)

Bon j'me suis amusée à finir ça tout à l'heure...tout ça pour ne pas bosser !  :rose: 
Art moderne du Narcissisme...:mouais: 






Mais où est le popol style de Charlie ?!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Etat de lieux pour mes tout neuf 32 ans.
> Pas mal de ride. (bon, là j'ai bossé de nuit)
> De plus en plus de cheveux gris. (ça c'est familiale.)
> Un sourire toujours aussi naturelle.


Je ne suis qu'une sous-merde et je n'oublierai plus l'anniversaire de Foguenne.
Je ne suis qu'une sous-merde et je n'oublierai plus l'anniversaire de Foguenne.
Je ne suis qu'une sous-merde et je n'oublierai plus l'anniversaire de Foguenne.
Je ne suis qu'une sous-merde et je n'oublierai plus l'anniversaire de Foguenne.
Je ne suis qu'une sous-merde et je n'oublierai plus l'anniversaire de Foguenne.
Je ne suis qu'une sous-merde et je n'oublierai plus l'anniversaire de Foguenne.
Je ne suis qu'une sous-merde et je n'oublierai plus l'anniversaire de Foguenne.
Je ne suis qu'une sous-merde et je n'oublierai plus l'anniversaire de Foguenne.
Je ne suis qu'une sous-merde et je n'oublierai plus l'anniversaire de Foguenne.
Je ne suis qu'une sous-merde et je n'oublierai plus l'anniversaire de Foguenne, etc. :rose:

Heureux anniversaire Paul.  À très vite.


----------



## mado (14 Mars 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'me suis amusée à finir ça tout à l'heure...tout ça pour ne pas bosser !  :rose:
> Art moderne du Narcissisme...:mouais:
> 
> 
> ...



Tu croyais pas que tu allais rester en fin de page non ? Ton narcissisme t'aurait fait trop souffrir ! 


Drôle de dame. Mais j'aime tous les morceaux :rose:
:love:


----------



## Foguenne (14 Mars 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire mon grand :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Mardi dernier en boîte une fille m'a demandé pourquoi ce faisait ce sourire à la con sur toutes les photos  J'étais pas mal touché alors... euh un pote Belge... PopolStyle... :sleep:  késapeutfout ? :rateau:



Merci, j'adore faire des adeptes. :S



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis qu'une sous-merde et je n'oublierai plus l'anniversaire de Foguenne.
> Je ne suis qu'une sous-merde et je n'oublierai plus l'anniversaire de Foguenne.
> Je ne suis qu'une sous-merde et je n'oublierai plus l'anniversaire de Foguenne.
> Je ne suis qu'une sous-merde et je n'oublierai plus l'anniversaire de Foguenne.
> ...



Toi, je ne te parle plus.   




mais non, grand sot.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'me suis amusée à finir ça tout à l'heure...tout ça pour ne pas bosser !  :rose:
> Art moderne du Narcissisme...:mouais:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey j'ai failli louper ton autoportrait  ...et j'aurais tout loupé  :rose: (j'dis pas ça pour toi Paul ) 

Dis si on fait une demande par mp ... on peut recevoir les morceaux séparés pour faire le puzzle chez soi ? :love:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2006)

Dool quand tu passes à l'uni c'est 3179 mon bureau


----------



## dool (14 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dool quand tu passes à l'uni c'est 3179 mon bureau



L'autre ! Il fait celui qui découvre !   Il faudra que je t'avoue quelquechose avant...je ne suis pas sûre que ton invit' tienne toujours !  




			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> si on fait une demande par mp ... on peut recevoir les morceaux séparés pour faire le puzzle chez soi ?



Ah non hein  Vous vous débrouillez maintenant ! :mouais: Fallait pas repousser mes avances toi !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ah non hein  Vous vous débrouillez maintenant ! :mouais: Fallait pas repousser mes avances toi !  :love:


j'ai pas repoussé ...j'ai pas compris c'est pas d'ma faute ... :rose:


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'me suis amusée à finir ça tout à l'heure...tout ça pour ne pas bosser !  :rose:
> Art moderne du Narcissisme...:mouais:
> 
> 
> ...



J'adoôôôôôôôôÔÔÔÔÔÔôôôôoooooooooore... tu passes quand tu veux à la Flaque® de Nantes toi ! 
     



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Etat de lieux pour mes tout neuf 32 ans.
> Pas mal de ride. (bon, là j'ai bossé de nuit)
> De plus en plus de cheveux gris. (ça c'est familiale.)
> Un sourire toujours aussi naturelle.
> ...




alors, ça fait quoi d'avoir 32 ans ?   moi je trouve que ça me va "à ravir" !! toi, tu es toujours ravissant !


----------



## Foguenne (14 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> J'adoôôôôôôôôÔÔÔÔÔÔôôôôoooooooooore... tu passes quand tu veux à la Flaque® de Nantes toi !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca va, pour le moment, j'assume avec dignité.
La cap des 33 ans sera plus difficile, psychologiquement parlant.


----------



## Melounette (15 Mars 2006)

Autoportrait de chez je suis blonde avec mon appareil photo aussi.
Adoptez moi adoptez moi adoptez moi adoptez moi adoptez moi adoptez moi....
Ca va là, j'en fais pas trop ?


----------



## yvos (15 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>



Un ipod hifi?

Parce que je le vaux bien


----------



## yvos (15 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Autoportrait de chez je suis blonde avec mon appareil photo aussi.
> Adoptez moi adoptez moi adoptez moi adoptez moi adoptez moi adoptez moi....
> Ca va là, j'en fais pas trop ?


si t'insistes..


----------



## BigEdison (15 Mars 2006)

Mon humble contribution :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (15 Mars 2006)

BigEdison a dit:
			
		

> Mon humble contribution :rateau:




P***** !!!!!!!!!!!!   
T'es un escargot ???!!!!! :hein:


----------



## Stargazer (15 Mars 2006)

C'est franchement pas sympa ça ...


----------



## valoriel (15 Mars 2006)

drôle de forme pour une coquille vide


----------



## Craquounette (15 Mars 2006)

A mon tour... Un p'tit tout frais de cet après-midi 







Aarrrrggghhh j'avais pas vu celui de BigEdison avant de partir en ballade... Désolée du manque d'originalité :hein:


----------



## macmarco (15 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> A mon tour... Un p'tit tout frais de cet après-midi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



P***** !!!!!!! :hein:
Y a de ces bestioles sur MacG !!!!!!!!!!!    :hein:  :rateau: :affraid:

 




Ahem, salut craquounette, enchanté !


----------



## Dory (15 Mars 2006)

Le Yeti!!


----------



## WebOliver (15 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Le Yeti!!


 
Oui, mais celui là fait pas peur et il est tout frêle...  L'a sûrement pas mangé assez de soupe...


----------



## Melounette (15 Mars 2006)

Voilà ce qu'elle vous dit Mam'zelle Jeanne. Et c'est pas du poulet. C'est du pur beurre.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est du pur beurre.



C'était donc ça...


----------



## Melounette (15 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'était donc ça...


Mouhahahaaaa, j'aimerais bien voir les photos que t'as mis ici tiens ! :mouais: Fabounet...gouzi gouzi gouzi.


----------



## sofiping (15 Mars 2006)

Voir la pièce jointe 9743

	

		
			
		

		
	
 moi aussi j'ai mes moments de jévrémenriendotrafaire .... 


edith ... j'suis vraiment pas prête à parrainer moi ...


----------



## jugnin (15 Mars 2006)

:mouais: 





			
				vbulletin a dit:
			
		

> Pièce jointe spécifié non valide ou supprimé. Si vous suivez un lien valide, veuillez notifier le webmaster



Sensastionnel, en effet.


----------



## Franswa (15 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> A mon tour... Un p'tit tout frais de cet après-midi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu fais pipi debout ?


----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> edith ... j'suis vraiment pas prête à parrainer moi ...




_Hélas pour moi..._ eut dit God-Art...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

BigEdison a dit:
			
		

> Mon humble contribution :rateau:




a perdu des doigts


----------



## imimi (15 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> a perdu des doigts


Beuh c'est qui Toumaï ??? 
Et qu'est-ce qu'il a fait de Julie007 ? :afraid:  :afraid:


----------



## ange_63 (15 Mars 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Beuh c'est qui Toumaï ???
> Et qu'est-ce qu'il a fait de Julie007 ? :afraid:  :afraid:



C'est toujours la même...


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Mouhahahaaaa, j'aimerais bien voir les photos que t'as mis ici tiens ! :mouais: Fabounet...gouzi gouzi gouzi.


Au lieu de moucher ce nioube de fab' tu pourrais pas mieux cadrer ?


----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2006)

dites : vous n'êtes pas au bar...


----------



## sofiping (15 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _Hélas pour moi..._ eut dit God-Art...


quèk chôsse eum dit qu't'es toudis coinché sur min balcon


----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2006)

eun'sré mi des cafougnette ?  t'eu'n'o in très bieu Balcon bellote !


----------



## sofiping (15 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> eun'sré mi des cafougnette ?  t'eu'n'o in très bieu Balcon bellote !


quand ch'ro moins moule ch'frai ane bielle imache ... et j'viendro l'mette ichi 
eud min balcon bien sur !!!


----------



## Craquounette (16 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> P***** !!!!!!! :hein:
> Y a de ces* bestioles* sur MacG !!!!!!!!!!!    :hein:  :rateau: :affraid:
> 
> 
> Ahem, salut craquounette, enchanté !



Et encore... Là t'as rien vu...  J'ai caché presque toues mes tentacules (juste une a été oubliée...)! Faites gaffe... C'est dangereux une Craquounette


----------



## teo (16 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> dites : vous n'êtes pas au bar...


----------



## Taho! (16 Mars 2006)




----------



## Spyro (16 Mars 2006)

:affraid:  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH !!!!!!!  

hum  :rose:

En fait si on retourne l'image ça fait moins peur quand même  
Si ! _Un peu_ 

    :love:


----------



## ange_63 (16 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

>




  ....C'est bien toi ça? :mouais: 
HA oui, en effet, si je retourne mon iBook rateau: ) pour regarder la photo on te reconnait... 

Mouai..peut mieux faire 

:love:


----------



## Taho! (16 Mars 2006)

Tu sais, c'était samedi soir, tu te souviens dans quel état (enneigé) j'ai fini...


----------



## ange_63 (16 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, c'était samedi soir, tu te souviens dans quel état (enneigé) j'ai fini...



Oui oui je sais bien, tu m'avais montré la photo directe sur l'APN après l'avoir prise! 
En effet il neigeait beaucoup pour pas mal de monde samedi soir!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Voilà ce qu'elle vous dit Mam'zelle Jeanne. Et c'est pas du poulet. C'est du pur beurre.




*C'est du lard*
ou du cochon ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est du lard*
> ou du cochon ?





juste ( et pas bridùùùùù)  des fesses dans un jeans


----------



## jahrom (18 Mars 2006)

...un autoportrait avec les superbes lunettes-cadeau de la saint patrick...







Bravo a toutes les nouvelles contributions !!  (mise a jour de la galerie demain)


----------



## teo (19 Mars 2006)

killer 

la neige était bonne j'espère


----------



## jahrom (19 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> killer
> 
> la neige était bonne j'espère



Très... et pas que la neige !


----------



## IceandFire (19 Mars 2006)

la fondue ? la  bière ? le vin blanc ?


----------



## teo (19 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Très... et pas que la neige !





z'êtes libre cette semaine pour une soirée diapos ?


----------



## jahrom (19 Mars 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> la fondue ? la  bière ? le vin blanc ?




Perdu ! Les italiennes... :love:



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> z'êtes libre cette semaine pour une soirée diapos ?



...et Italiens...:mouais:


----------



## lumai (19 Mars 2006)

Ha ouiiii ! Les italiennnnsssss ! :love:


----------



## Melounette (19 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est du lard*
> ou du cochon ?


Je vais faire comme d'hab, et me dire que je n'ai pas compris ce que tu disais. Vaut mieux.:mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (19 Mars 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ha ouiiii ! Les italiennnnsssss ! :love:




Oui on sait il marquent ....


----------



## dada didouda (19 Mars 2006)

autoportrait à la coupe


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mars 2006)

2ème, pas de bol, mais l'important c'est de participer


----------



## valoriel (19 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 2ème, *pas de bol*....


ben non, une coupe...


----------



## Foguenne (20 Mars 2006)

Essai d'autoportrait au 20D + 50 mm 1.8 + Flash en fin de soirée...


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2006)

t'es rentré mortkesse ?


----------



## Foguenne (21 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> t'es rentré mortkesse ?


On peut le dire.


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> On peut le dire.




de toute façon, je te connais trop bien : la dernière photo était signé "mortkesse attitude" !!


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Mars 2006)

Tac.
Un vendredi soir, 4h30 du matin approximativement.
Avec la musique d'in the mood for love a fond dans la voiture. :love:






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Tac.
> Un vendredi soir, 4h30 du matin approximativement.
> Avec la musique d'in the mood for love a fond dans la voiture. :love:


Bon si je mets des :love: ça va paraître suspect ... :hein: ... Ben quoi j'adore In the Mood for love :love: :love: :love: ...






Juste une remarque (si je puis me permettre cher collègue orange ) : 


 Copieur !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Copieur !!!



P'tet mais le mien est mieux cadré


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> P'tet mais le mien est mieux cadré



Gnagnagna c'était fait exeuprèeuh d'aboreuuu !


----------



## AntoineD (21 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Gnagnagna c'était fait exeuprèeuh d'aboreuuu !




...pfffff.


On se copie tous


----------



## ficelle (21 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Gnagnagna c'était fait exeuprèeuh d'aboreuuu !



coucou Lorna 

tu sais quoi, j'ai révé de toi cette nuit... ça me revient maintenant... rien de bien génant, rassure-toi, mais tu étais là... et ne me demande pas ce que tu y faisais, je n'en ai absolument aucune idée  
et il y avait aussi ta voiture


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> coucou Lorna
> 
> tu sais quoi, j'ai révé de toi cette nuit... ça me revient maintenant... rien de bien génant, rassure-toi, mais tu étais là... et ne me demande pas ce que tu y faisais, je n'en ai absolument aucune idée
> et il y avait aussi ta voiture



:affraid: Hey mais ça va pas de me faire un coup comme ça toi !    

 Tu m'as fait une sacrée peur là :hein:


_ je livrais du chocolat peut-être ...? _



Edit : ah je vois Antoine ! 
Sinon Bobby ..j't'ai pas dit mais j'aime beaucoup


----------



## AntoineD (21 Mars 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> coucou Lorna
> 
> tu sais quoi, j'ai révé de toi cette nuit... ça me revient maintenant... rien de bien génant, rassure-toi, mais tu étais là... et ne me demande pas ce que tu y faisais, je n'en ai absolument aucune idée
> et il y avait aussi ta voiture




...et j'arrivais derrière en moto.


----------



## jahrom (22 Mars 2006)

*507*

On a presque une peugeot...


----------



## Taho! (22 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> *507*
> 
> On a presque une peugeot...


****** de cache de Safari !!


----------



## macmarco (22 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> *507*
> 
> On a presque une peugeot...




Dis, jahrom, y a la ikiki 03 qui passe pas.
Julie007, c'est Toumaï, maintenant et Robertav est devenu Princess Tatav, tu laisses les portraits avec les anciens pseudos ou tu regrouperas/mettras à jour les pseudos ? 






Voilà, c'était ma minute chiante, sinon     :king:


----------



## AntoineD (22 Mars 2006)

Marcmarco, pour les photos, tu as sûrement un problème de cache...non ? Tu devrais essayer de le vider


----------



## AntoineD (22 Mars 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> et à une marche du podium AntoineD avec 16



Vache ! j'en ai envoyé tant que ça ?...


----------



## Taho! (22 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Dis, jahrom, y a la ikiki 03 qui passe pas.
> Julie007, c'est Toumaï, maintenant et Robertav est devenu Princess Tatav, tu laisses les portraits avec les anciens pseudos ou tu regrouperas/mettras à jour les pseudos ?
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai eu le même soucis. Un bon shift rafraîchissement des familles et te voilà reparti !


----------



## macmarco (22 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Marcmarco, pour les photos, tu as sûrement un problème de cache...non ? Tu devrais essayer de le vider



Cache vidé, toujours pareil(Safari/FF) 
Précision : je parle de la vignette.


----------



## AntoineD (22 Mars 2006)

T'as bien rechargé la page ?


----------



## macmarco (22 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> T'as bien rechargé la page ?




Prends-moi pour un nioube aussi !


----------



## AntoineD (22 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Prends-moi pour un nioube aussi !



chiche


----------



## Taho! (22 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Prends-moi pour un nioube aussi !


Comment te le dire !  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (22 Mars 2006)

on touche pas à mon Marco !!!  Naméo ©  :love:


----------



## macmarco (22 Mars 2006)

Bon, les nioubes :
The image http://perso.wanadoo.fr/jahrom/autoportraits/thumbnails/s208.jpg cannot be displayed, because it contains errors.






PS : M'est avis que l'image est en CMJN et non en RVB, donc, il peut arriver que ça passe sur Safari, pas tout le temps, la preuve, mais sûrement pas sur Firefox et autres.


----------



## AntoineD (22 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bon, les nioubes :
> The image http://perso.wanadoo.fr/jahrom/autoportraits/thumbnails/s208.jpg cannot be displayed, because it contains errors.



Ah ! Au temps pour moi...


----------



## IceandFire (22 Mars 2006)

sblingggg!!!!! Marco strikes again  :love:


----------



## jahrom (22 Mars 2006)

Salut les emmerdeurs. 
En effet y a un bug sur le kiki. Je vais rectifier.

:rateau: hum étant le créateur de ce fil, il est normal que j'en ai 25.
et c'est pas fini...


----------



## alèm (22 Mars 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> - N°2 des narcisses : Paul avec 24
> - N°3 : Alem avec 17



'tain, j'en ai oublié 'achement alors !! 



			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Quant à mon préféré, ça reste ce regard sublime de lumai au milieu de ses fleurs :love:



c'est un de mes préférés aussi...


----------



## Saltabadil (22 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à tous, nouveau ici (inscrit depuis peu grâce à Galatée), un petit autoportrait de Galatée et moi à Marrakech.
Il faisait super beau, mais ça se voit pas parce que c'était la nuit. :rateau:  :love: 

_mot de Galatée : super Jahrom pour la nouvelle galerie d'autoportraits  :love:  :love:_


----------



## supermoquette (22 Mars 2006)

Dis-donc toi tu ne demandes pas l'avis du parrain ?


----------



## Saltabadil (22 Mars 2006)

Ai-je ta bénédiction, grand parrain en chef ?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Mars 2006)

Oui oui mais passe chez l'coiffeur steuplé


----------



## ficelle (22 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui mais passe chez l'coiffeur steuplé



tu veux les coordonées de ma barbière ?


----------



## jahrom (23 Mars 2006)

Saltabadil a dit:
			
		

> _mot de Galatée : super Jahrom pour la nouvelle galerie d'autoportraits  :love:  :love:_


Mais je t'en pris... C'est un plaisir... Si tu veux, j'aurai pu être ton parrain aussi....


----------



## AntoineD (24 Mars 2006)

Nouveau jouet, forcément on essaie :






Bon, le jouet, c'est un D200, mais là, je tire le truc d'un jpeg... Ma version d'essai de Bibble (pour traiter le raw) est arrivée à terme ce matin et comme je suis à découvert...


----------



## yvos (24 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Nouveau jouet, forcément on essaie :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tu sais, un Bic bi-lames jetable, ça pas chercher bien loin


----------



## ange_63 (24 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu sais, un Bic bi-lames jetable, ça pas chercher bien loin



Pffff Moi je trouve ça très bien, ça donne une pointe de caractère Mâle  
Sans être trop bourru ou ours des cavernes


----------



## dada didouda (24 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Pffff Moi je trouve ça très bien, ça donne une pointe de caractère Mâle
> Sans être trop bourru ou ours des cavernes



Tu parles d'antoine là ?


----------



## AntoineD (24 Mars 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles d'antoine là ?



Pfff... sale nioubie.    Même pas de respect pour les anciens. La société va décidément à vau-l'eau.


----------



## ange_63 (24 Mars 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles d'antoine là ?



Bin vi!!!


----------



## AntoineD (24 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Bin vi!!!



Laisse-le, il est jaloux. Pourtant, ses autoportraits sont souvent sympas


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu sais, un Bic bi-lames jetable, ça pas chercher bien loin


  Tu parles d'Antoine là ?








_Mais noon il est très bien cet autoportrait limite trop sérieux quand même _​


----------



## dada didouda (24 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ​
> _Mais noon il est très bien cet autoportrait limite trop sérieux quand même _​



c'est la " pointe de caractère mâle "   

:rose: 





_bon ok j'arrête d'être médisant beau gosse_  :love:


----------



## AntoineD (24 Mars 2006)

Mais qu'avez-vous donc tous ? 

On attends vos autoportraits, allez ! Lorna, Ange...


----------



## ange_63 (24 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'avez-vous donc tous ?
> 
> On attends vos autoportraits, allez ! Lorna, Ange...



J'en ai déjà pas mal à mon actif dans la galerie...je crois que ça ira  

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'avez-vous donc tous ?
> 
> On attends vos autoportraits, allez ! Lorna, Ange...


 Rhooo on te taquine 


_ Bon  Edit parce le grand chef vient de me taper sur les doigts :rose: _

Un petit autoportrait


----------



## dada didouda (24 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> [/I]
> 
> Un petit autoportrait



c'est l'autoportrait " cherchez lorna "


----------



## AntoineD (24 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> _Bon  Edit parce le grand chef vient de me taper sur les doigts :rose: _



Hum, c'est le message où tu voulais me donner ton adresse non ?  

En plus il est nul ton autoportrait na 

Par contre, le panorama ok


----------



## alèm (24 Mars 2006)

ya Lo qui vient de m'appeler... je vais encore me faire engueuler parce que Lorna se fait draguer...


----------



## La mouette (24 Mars 2006)

mini Mouette


----------



## ederntal (24 Mars 2006)

Oh joie du retardateur!!!


----------



## AntoineD (24 Mars 2006)

La première est marrante  et la seconde pas mal foutue, tu joues dans un groupe de metal ?


----------



## ederntal (24 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> La première est marrante  et la seconde pas mal foutue, tu joues dans un groupe de metal ?



euh non pas du tout... ça t'inspire ça ?!?


----------



## AntoineD (24 Mars 2006)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> euh non pas du tout... ça t'inspire ça ?!?



ouais y'a pas mal de groupes qui raffolent de ce genre de photos dans leurs pochettes


----------



## La mouette (24 Mars 2006)

ouais.....:mouais:


----------



## AntoineD (24 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> ouais.....:mouais:



...bon ben je vais me coucher. 

En passant : elle est mignonne ta photo avec la bouille du petit


----------



## La mouette (25 Mars 2006)

c'est un mini Mouette ..


----------



## Lo1911 (25 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ya Lo qui vient de m'appeler... je vais encore me faire engueuler parce que Lorna se fait draguer...



Nan c'est bon. Je renonce. Allez-y, je lutte plus, j'ai un gros coup de fatigue là.


----------



## alèm (25 Mars 2006)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Nan c'est bon. Je renonce. Allez-y, je lutte plus, j'ai un gros coup de fatigue là.




ah non !! tu peux pas !!

c'est la boite de Pandore que tu viens d'ouvrir sinon !


----------



## alèm (25 Mars 2006)

moi des pages comme ça, j'aime pas... du flood mal assumé etc...

alors même super compressé, même super crade grâce au finder bin, je poste ça







ça tombe bien parce qu'en même temps, je ne suis de toute façon pas un beau gosse donc j'ai d'autres choses à défendre que ma belle-gueule... 






mais saurez-vous les comprendre...


----------



## alèm (25 Mars 2006)

deux autoportraits avec Teo






et 






et à l'aes lilloise...






pour les rasoirs : non, moi je m'en sers tous les jours, hyper important !


----------



## teo (25 Mars 2006)

Pitin, on se caillait les meules à 2h40 du Pascalou sous la boule pas à facette


----------



## AntoineD (25 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> moi des pages comme ça, j'aime pas... du flood mal assumé etc...
> 
> alors même super compressé, même super crade grâce au finder bin, je poste ça



Whaou le nombre de rasoirs ! 

C'est le backroom du Dépôt ou quoi ?...


----------



## AntoineD (25 Mars 2006)

Bon allez au lieu de dire des conneries c'est vrai le flood c'est mal alors hop un autoportrait fait avec photoboose au labo de la fac de pharma de Paris en France :


----------



## ikiki (25 Mars 2006)

Dis voir mon cher Antoine, ne te serais-tu pas malencontreusement trompé de fil? 

Enfin, je chipote  


Sinon voilou une 'ot du kiki...


----------



## AntoineD (25 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Dis voir mon cher Antoine, ne te serais-tu pas malencontreusement trompé de fil?



Ahhh je savais pas qu'il existait ce fil 

En même temps, j'ai pas photobooth, moi, c'était juste en passant comme ça


----------



## rezba (25 Mars 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Vu que je m'emmerde comme un rat mort au taf... un petit classement des meilleurs fournisseurs :
> - N°1 : Jahrom avec 25 autoportraits (à partager partiellement avec Malow)
> - N°2 des narcisses : Paul avec 24
> - N°3 : Alem avec 17
> et à une marche du podium AntoineD avec 16





			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Vache ! j'en ai envoyé tant que ça ?...



Quand on s'aime, on ne compte pas. 





_Et je sais de quoi je parle !_


----------



## jahrom (25 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Quand on s'aime, on ne compte pas.



C'est vrai, quand on sème, on ne compte pas...


----------



## alèm (25 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Sinon voilou une 'ot du kiki...




j'arrive pas à savoir... K1000 ? j'hésite aussi avec les KM, KX et K2... quoique ça ne semble pas être le K2 vu la manivelle...


----------



## alèm (25 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'arrive pas à savoir... K1000 ? j'hésite aussi avec les KM, KX et K2... quoique ça ne semble pas être le K2 vu la manivelle...




quoique... spotmatic tout simplement, genre un SP500...


----------



## Amok (25 Mars 2006)

Une chose est sure : c'est un boitier photo !


----------



## alèm (25 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Une chose est sure : c'est un boitier photo !




tu veux dire : un vrai ?


----------



## ikiki (25 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> quoique... spotmatic tout simplement, genre un SP500...



C'est cela même  tout simplement 
Un modèle de 1971, qui appartenait à mon grand père.
Fonctionne toujours très bien , sauf à 1/200 et 1/500, où l'ouverture des volets merdouille


----------



## chandler_jf (26 Mars 2006)

... après 18 mois a regarder les autoportraits je me lance (je sais je suis long à la détente)




_qui vient de dire que j'aurais du m'abstenir  ??? _​


----------



## Lastrada (26 Mars 2006)

Ola.



hmm.

  :mouais:  :rose:


----------



## chandler_jf (26 Mars 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Ola.
> 
> hmm.
> 
> :mouais:  :rose:



... tu l'as mis sur ton iDisk ... sur un site protégé


----------



## AntoineD (26 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ... tu l'as mis sur ton iDisk ... sur un site protégé



Faut virer deux fois l'invit et hop ! on voir l'image  C'est couillon ce système


----------



## Lastrada (26 Mars 2006)

J'ai surtout édité mon post pour modifier le lien. Merci Antoine, maintenant je sais que ma photo est visible


----------



## chandler_jf (26 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Faut virer deux fois l'invit et hop ! on voir l'image  C'est couillon ce système


Perso il me demande le MDP a chaque rechargement de page donc un peu lourd ... mais tu as raison l'image s'affiche.
Héberge la ici c'est plus simple


----------



## AntoineD (26 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Perso il me demande le MDP a chaque rechargement de page donc un peu lourd ... mais tu as raison l'image s'affiche.



A mon avis c'est un truc exprès pour qu'on fasse attention à son image


----------



## chandler_jf (26 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis c'est un truc exprès pour qu'on fasse attention à son image



... et du coup moi qui vient de poster pour la prem's ... je passe inapperçu  :hein: 

:love: :love:


----------



## Lastrada (26 Mars 2006)

Oui en général je soigne mes entrées: spécialement quand c'est aussi ma première fois.


----------



## AntoineD (26 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ... et du coup moi qui vient de poster pour la prem's ... je passe inapperçu  :hein:
> 
> :love: :love:



réessaie dans cette page.

C'est vrai que j'ai pas remarqué ta photo pour le coup


----------



## teo (26 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ... et du coup moi qui vient de poster pour la prem's ... je passe inapperçu  :hein:
> 
> :love: :love:




tststsssss...

c'est pas parce qu'on dit rien qu'on remarque pas les premières fois, surtout quand c'est cool à regarder  
_(je réagis pas à chaque fois qu'il y a des autoportraits, sinon mon APN-Modérateur va pas apprécier, surtout que je n'en ai plus à poster   )_



			
				Message vBulletin à Chandler_jf & LaStrada a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.




_MP: LaStrada: arrête de faire ton timide   _


----------



## ederntal (27 Mars 2006)

Mais si! C'est un autoportrait: on voit mon ombre et mon pied


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mars 2006)

Ça faisait longtemps...


----------



## imimi (27 Mars 2006)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Mais si! C'est un autoportrait: on voit mon ombre et mon pied


 
Y'a ce fil aussi pour poster ton peton


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Mars 2006)

'

Et hop, 2 euuuuh, autoportraits...











(en plus c'est un investissement, c'est de l'argentique...  )

'+


----------



## jahrom (29 Mars 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sympa la piste verte !


----------



## La SAGEsse (29 Mars 2006)

...........................


----------



## JPTK (29 Mars 2006)

C'est quoi déjà ce ptit appareil rouge ? Un nikon ?


----------



## jahrom (29 Mars 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi déjà ce ptit appareil rouge ? Un nikon ?



Mais non c'est sa langue !


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Mars 2006)

Non c un Casio Extra Slim ou un truc comme ca


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2006)

dites, je vous envoie tous au ban 1 journée ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)




----------



## macmarco (30 Mars 2006)

Sympa comme cadrage.   :love:


----------



## AntoineD (30 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Sympa comme cadrage.   :love:



mouais... tout  ça parce qu'elle a un gros nez et des dents pourries en fait    

je rigole bien sûr 



:love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

y'a plus qu'à fusionner julie007 et toumaï dans l'album :hein:


----------



## jahrom (30 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> y'a plus qu'à fusionner julie007 et toumaï dans l'album :hein:



Non.


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> y'a plus qu'à fusionner julie007 et toumaï dans l'album :hein:


 
Et le fermer à jamais? 

Cela dit, jolis cadres.


----------



## Melounette (30 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

>


Ououh, il fait chaud d'un coup là.:rose: Chexchy, chexchy, chexchy. Une autre ?


----------



## macmarco (30 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et le fermer à jamais?
> 
> Cela dit, jolis cadres.




Opinion toute personnelle.


----------



## Tyite Bulle (30 Mars 2006)

ma ptite contribution, version "je me la pète et je l'assume"


----------



## AntoineD (30 Mars 2006)

Tyite Bulle a dit:
			
		

> ma ptite contribution, version "je me la pète et je l'assume"



...et version "je suis un peu belle".  

joli autoportrait en tout cas


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Mars 2006)

Il a disparu l'autoportrait de la miss


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mars 2006)

Elle était belle. 


SM?


----------



## Tyite Bulle (30 Mars 2006)

lol désolé fausse manip
comment on fait pour mettre une image "normale", cest a dire pas en miniature ?


----------



## chandler_jf (30 Mars 2006)

Tyite Bulle a dit:
			
		

> lol désolé fausse manip
> comment on fait pour mettre une image "normale", cest a dire pas en miniature ?



ici


----------



## supermoquette (30 Mars 2006)

Tyite Bulle a dit:
			
		

> lol désolé fausse manip
> comment on fait pour mettre une image "normale", cest a dire pas en miniature ?


C'est expliqué dans la signature de macmarco (lien) 

C'est moi ou j'ai l'impression que le pull est un mètre devant toi sur la photo


----------



## macmarco (30 Mars 2006)

Tyite Bulle a dit:
			
		

> lol désolé fausse manip
> comment on fait pour mettre une image "normale", cest a dire pas en miniature ?



Clique dans ma signature sur l'icône avec une flèche verte. 


Très joli autoportrait, beau noir et blanc. 


[Edith]
Ouarf ! 
Joli triplé ! 
[/Edith]


----------



## Tyite Bulle (30 Mars 2006)

merci pour le lien, je l'ai vu dans la signature juste après avoir posé la question lol:rose: 

pour le pull non non il est bien sur moi lol, mais en fait à la base il est rouge et il y avait mon bras devant mais je l'ai modifié pour un montage, et logiquement la partie toute noire est fondue avec des motifs noirs qui "montent" sur tout le côté droit. et j'avoue que sans ça fait un effet bizar lol


----------



## maiwen (30 Mars 2006)

Tyite Bulle a dit:
			
		

> merci pour le lien, je l'ai vu dans la signature juste après avoir posé la question lol:rose:
> 
> pour le pull non non il est bien sur moi lol, mais en fait à la base il est rouge et il y avait mon bras devant mais je l'ai modifié pour un montage, et logiquement la partie toute noire est fondue avec des motifs noirs qui "montent" sur tout le côté droit. et j'avoue que sans ça fait un effet bizar lol


même quand tu le dis ça fait bizarre   

joli autoportrait


----------



## ange_63 (30 Mars 2006)

Bon aller hop une de plus 





Comment ça elle est mal cadrée  
Non je trouve pas moi...


----------



## Stargazer (30 Mars 2006)

Bah si !


----------



## ange_63 (30 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bah si !



Tssss


----------



## Stargazer (30 Mars 2006)

Non ... Toujours le même problème ...  

Tu fais ça avec une règle en plexi ou bien ?


----------



## ange_63 (30 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non ... Toujours le même problème ...
> 
> Tu fais ça avec une règle en plexi ou bien ?



Maissss heuuu Chut!!! :mouais: Faut pas dire comment je fais voyons 

MDR...

C'est quoi cette idée!!!


----------



## jahrom (31 Mars 2006)

Tyite Bulle a dit:
			
		

> pour le pull non non il est bien sur moi lol, mais en fait à la base il est rouge et il y avait mon bras devant mais je l'ai modifié pour un montage, et logiquement la partie toute noire est fondue avec des motifs noirs qui "montent" sur tout le côté droit. et j'avoue que sans ça fait un effet bizar lol



Tout ceci est bien compliqué... :rateau:

Un conseil : la prochaine fois, pas de pull...


----------



## Taho! (31 Mars 2006)

Ça poste de jolies photos par ici ! :love:


----------



## La mouette (31 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Ça poste de jolies photos par ici ! :love:



Ils sont tous beaux et belles sur MacGé


----------



## Taho! (31 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont tous beaux et belles sur MacGé


En aurais-je douté ?


----------



## gnoumy34 (31 Mars 2006)

Allez j'm'y colle après tout!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jahrom (31 Mars 2006)




----------



## Giam_ (31 Mars 2006)

On dirait un illustre homme que nous connaissons tous non  ? ou c'est moi....:rose: 

















ya un truc quand même... une gueule quoi


----------



## Spyro (31 Mars 2006)

Ben oui c'est jahrom quoi, on le connaît tous


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (31 Mars 2006)

gnoumy34 a dit:
			
		

> Allez j'm'y colle après tout!!!!!!!!!


Un peu trop de posters aux murs à mon goût !


----------



## Lastrada (2 Avril 2006)

Insomnies


----------



## CarodeDakar (3 Avril 2006)

Main gauche


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Avril 2006)

Il y a plus de site autoportraits ?


----------



## .Steff (4 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Il y a plus de site autoportraits ?


http://perso.wanadoo.fr/jahrom/autoportraits/


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Avril 2006)

Merci mais elle est plus dans la signature de Jahrom


----------



## jahrom (4 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Merci mais elle est plus dans la signature de Jahrom



Ca y est, c'est remis en place.

Mais dis moi, je ne t'y vois pas dans cette galerie


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Avril 2006)

Je n'aime pas me prendre en photo , désolé


----------



## jahrom (4 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je n'aime pas me prendre en photo , désolé



Tu préfères te plaindre ??


----------



## Giam_ (4 Avril 2006)

Il y a ceux qui s'aiment et.... il y a les autres. :sleep:


----------



## jahrom (4 Avril 2006)

Giam_ a dit:
			
		

> Il y a ceux qui s'aiment et.... il y a les autres. :sleep:



Justement, ceux qui ne se prennent pas en photo, c'est parcequ'ils ont peur de ne pas être bien sur la photo... trop d'amour propre...


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Avril 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Justement, ceux qui ne se prennent pas en photo, c'est parcequ'ils ont peur de ne pas être bien sur la photo... trop d'amour propre...




Oh non ce n'est pas cela


----------



## NightWalker (4 Avril 2006)

Giam_ a dit:
			
		

> *Il y a ceux qui s'aiment* et.... il y a les autres. :sleep:



_... qui aiment les autres..._


----------



## Giam_ (4 Avril 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Justement, ceux qui ne se prennent pas en photo, c'est parcequ'ils ont peur de ne pas être bien sur la photo... trop d'amour propre...



C'était tendre le baton :rateau: c'est mon truc ça  non sérieux : trop d'amour-propre - je ne sais pas... :rose: mais tu ne m'enlèveras pas de l'idée qu'il y a quelque chose de malsain dans cette histoire d'autoportrait - la suite du miroir version retouchée... image virtuelle - je tiens un truc là


----------



## Giam_ (4 Avril 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> _... qui aiment les autres..._



Qu&#8217;est-ce que aimer l&#8217;autre si ce n'est se projeter en lui.


----------



## Spyro (4 Avril 2006)

Tiens moi ça c'est pour prouver:
1 - qu'il y a du soleil à Lille  
2 - qu'on peut faire des photos sans effet miroir avec photobooth 
3 - que le macbook et sa webcam intégrée ça roxe


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2006)

bon, on peut revenir au sujet au lieu de faire de la philosophie à deux balles de chez René le cafetier du coin ? Il y a déjà des tas de bouquins très intéressants *(ou pas !)* sur les autoportraits de mon homonyme flamand (comme ça vous saurez comment on dit Rémi en flamand... ) et de plein d'autres peintres, photographes, etc... Vous aurez plein de thèses sur la sexualité de Narcisse, sur les psychopathies du narcissisme aggravé et un tas d'autres foutaises. 

ce Cher Rémi du Rhin avait sûrement une idée là-dessus mais au lieu d'écrire des fadaises là-dessus, il préférait peindre cette idée de manière merveilleuse...

au sujet maintenant ! :rateau:


----------



## Giam_ (4 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> bon, on peut revenir au sujet au lieu de faire de la philosophie à deux balles de chez René le cafetier du coin ? Il y a déjà des tas de bouquins très intéressants *(ou pas !)* sur les autoportraits de mon homonyme flamand (comme ça vous saurez comment on dit Rémi en flamand... ) et de plein d'autres peintres, photographes, etc... Vous aurez plein de thèses sur la sexualité de Narcisse, sur les psychopathies du narcissisme aggravé et un tas d'autres foutaises.
> 
> ce Cher Rémi du Rhin avait sûrement une idée là-dessus mais au lieu d'écrire des fadaises là-dessus, il préférait peindre cette idée de manière merveilleuse...
> 
> au sujet maintenant ! :rateau:



oui bien sûr mais l'image sans évoquer son origine et son contexte  où on reste dans le plat pourquoi pas


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2006)

je cite Man Ray

"quand vous rencontrez un peintre, vous lui demandez quels pinceaux il utilise ?"

le pourquoi ne m'intéresse pas personnellement, le comment, parfois par curiosité intellectuelle et le principal est le résultat...


----------



## r0m1 (4 Avril 2006)

voila apres quelques hésitations, enfin je me lance, je poste mon autoportrait, pas top original je l'avoue, mais j'aime bien l'effet malgré tout


----------



## Giam_ (4 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je cite Man Ray
> 
> "quand vous rencontrez un peintre, vous lui demandez quels pinceaux il utilise ?"
> 
> le pourquoi ne m'intéresse pas personnellement, le comment, parfois par curiosité intellectuelle et le principal est le résultat...




Le contingent participe moins de l'universelle que la construction intellectuelle pure.

Et je pourrais rajouter que parfois il peut-être bon de sortir de la citation.


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Avril 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> voila apres quelques hésitations, enfin je me lance, je poste mon autoportrait, pas top original je l'avoue, mais j'aime bien l'effet malgré tout



J'aime bien l'effet aussi.
Sympa. 

EDIT : je peux ajouter que parfois il peut être bon de rester dans le sujet.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2006)




----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2006)

Giam_ a dit:
			
		

> Le contingent participe moins de l'universelle que la construction intellectuelle pure.
> 
> Et je pourrais rajouter que parfois il peut-être bon de sortir de la citation.




excuse-moi d'avoir la naïveté de croire qu' un peintre ou un photographe ne participe pas de la construction intellectuelle pure mais plutôt du contingent et ce même si l'universel se trouvera dans _ce_ contingent qu'il aura su transfomer. Mais ici, ce n'est pas un cours d'esthétique... ni plus un miroir mais plutôt un révélateur photographique.

sur ce fait, un post encore à côté (et pédant) et tu sors.

tu as vu le titre du sujet ? Oui donc ta rigueur intellectuelle devrait savoir qu'il serait temps de te plier au sujet.

_non mais !_ 

ps : qui tu es pour me dire de sortir de la citation ? tu me connais ? est-ce que je cite _à tort_ et à travers ? La citation a sa place dans une discussion lorsqu'elle est _de bon aloi_. 

EDIT : surtout que je viens de découvrir un fil bien intéressant où tu es le roi du _name-dropping_ ! (Heidegger, Moholy-Nagy, etc...)
EDIT2 : Perso, je préfère peindre, ça m'évite les réflexions, ça me transforme en _sensations_


----------



## bengilli (5 Avril 2006)

histoire de revenir au sujet 

Des fois en soirée à 4 heures du mat je fais du smurf


----------



## teo (5 Avril 2006)

Je pensais que tu faisais des abdos en fait 


_Avec un retardateur l'autoportrait ?  _


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> histoire de revenir au sujet
> 
> Des fois en soirée à 4 heures du mat je fais du smurf




héhé, j'ai plus ou moins la même photo prise dans les même condition avec le même t-shirt lafraise mais en vert.


----------



## macmarco (5 Avril 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhé, j'ai plus ou moins la même photo prise dans les même condition avec le même t-shirt lafraise mais en vert.




Ah bah vi, normal, quoi :
Bengili --> rouge
Toi --> vert

Yanaenbleu ?


----------



## bengilli (5 Avril 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhé, j'ai plus ou moins la même photo prise dans les même condition avec le même t-shirt lafraise mais en vert.




Fais péter  Pour la petite histoire j'avais une bouteille de manzana dans le cornet


----------



## olof (5 Avril 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> histoire de revenir au sujet
> 
> Des fois en soirée à 4 heures du mat je fais du smurf



Ah, les méfaits de l'alcool


----------



## valoriel (5 Avril 2006)

olof a dit:
			
		

> Ah, les méfaits de l'alcool


je dirais plutôt admin


----------



## La mouette (5 Avril 2006)

arffff...


----------



## yvos (5 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> arffff...




tu pourrais utiliser des kleenex, quand même!


----------



## WebOliver (5 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> arffff...


 
T'as oublié le cigare.


----------



## La mouette (5 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'as oublié le cigare.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Avril 2006)

Impec... même si je le voyais un poil plus gros.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Impec... même si je le voyais un poil plus gros.



Fais pas ta Monica.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Avril 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Fais pas ta Monica.


 
Là en l'occurence, ça serait plutôt Françoise Hardy... bon, on peut revenir au sujet?*  


* ouah, ça le fait hein...


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2006)

Foguenne-Touch-Me-Remix...
Pour les amis, I want your Body...


----------



## alèm (5 Avril 2006)

oui, je le veux !


----------



## jahrom (5 Avril 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Foguenne-Touch-Me-Remix...
> Pour les amis, I want your Body...




Arfff cette sensualité qui se dégage de cette bouche ouverte... Madame doit être aux anges....


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Madame doit être aux anges....



je suis tellement loin que je pense plus à regarder les indestructibles qu'au sexe donc non pasauangé.


----------



## macmarco (9 Avril 2006)

Autoportrait nocturne :


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

>


jolie ... et humainement adorable ... d'autres photos de toi pour amener un peu de poésie ...:love:  merci


----------



## Beroth (9 Avril 2006)

avant => après

Petite après-midi radicalisation capilaire avec mon beau-frère.


J'me sens orphelin et tout nu. :rose:


----------



## jahrom (9 Avril 2006)

Beroth a dit:
			
		

> avant => après
> 
> Petite après-midi radicalisation capilaire avec mon beau-frère.
> 
> ...




Si après ça tu lui parles encore !!??


----------



## Beroth (9 Avril 2006)

Mon esprit aspire à trouver meilleur moyen de torture vengeresque..


----------



## La mouette (10 Avril 2006)

Beroth a dit:
			
		

> Mon esprit aspire à trouver meilleur moyen de torture vengeresque..



T'inquiète ça repousse  

Faudra penser à changer la photo sur le passeport


----------



## r0m1 (10 Avril 2006)

Beroth a dit:
			
		

> avant => après
> 
> Petite après-midi radicalisation capilaire avec mon beau-frère.
> 
> ...



et beh !!! tu n'y es pas allé de main morte ... ou du moins ton beau frère !!!!  t'as été ok tout le temps, ou un moment il a du t'attcher !!


----------



## HmJ (10 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Autoportrait nocturne :



Ah ouais ! Tres classe !


----------



## macmarco (10 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais ! Tres classe !




Merci !


----------



## supermoquette (10 Avril 2006)

Faudrait voir à nettoyer un peu ton objectif


----------



## IceandFire (10 Avril 2006)

:love: héhéhéhéhé       quel talent JM, SM aussi


----------



## Beroth (10 Avril 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> et beh !!! tu n'y es pas allé de main morte ... ou du moins ton beau frère !!!!  t'as été ok tout le temps, ou un moment il a du t'attcher !!




Bah au début il avait laissé quelques touffes façon pseudo-punk hooligan, ça le faisait marrer tout seul.

Après un bref temps de menaces (vu qu'il est plus petit que moi), il a consentit à me laisser juste la crète du milieu, pour encore une fois se marrer jusqu'à l'achèvement final.


----------



## macmarco (10 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait voir à nettoyer un peu ton objectif





Ah c'est donc ça ! :rateau:


----------



## Giam_ (11 Avril 2006)




----------



## imimi (11 Avril 2006)

Giam_
Ton autoportrait irait 'achement bien là aussi


----------



## Giam_ (11 Avril 2006)

Je prends rarement mon pied au bar mais celui-là pourquoi pas  avais pas vu  j'en prépare une autre...


(mais c'est tout à fait dans le sujet ! - for me)


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Avril 2006)

Et toc.
Ma copine m'a dit : "ça fait otage"...





Elle a p'tet pas tort en fait...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Avril 2006)

*My name is Bobbynounechaque*
je supplie le gouvernement macgéen de libérer la charte sous 48 heures.

Passé ce délai ils me couperont les membres un à un


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Avril 2006)

Vbubul a dit:
			
		

> Nan.



Chiant ce Vbubul...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2006)




----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Avril 2006)

Je dois avouer que, même si je préfère "DocEvil en nonne", celui-ci est fort réussi aussi 
Chapio monsieur Evil.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> photo d'un mec a lunette





jolie !!!!!! 

tressssss :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Avril 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> jolie !!!!!!
> tressssss :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:




*Oui, il semble même*
très gentil en fait quand on regarde comme ça...


----------



## teo (12 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Et toc.
> Ma copine m'a dit : "ça fait otage"...
> (...)



Un vieux photomaton genevois, légèrement trashé dans Toshop.
Pas otage, mais période assez borderline je dois dire. Mais je l'aime bien. C'est moi. Complètement moi.


----------



## Stargazer (12 Avril 2006)

Manque juste la petite plaque avec le matricule et la date et t'as un bon "mugshot" !


----------



## teo (12 Avril 2006)

avec l'ardoise et mon nom dessus, c'est une autre photo, je venais de me faire tondre, le premier jour de mon service militaire et je suis malgré cela assez "choupinet" m'a-t-on dit une fois


----------



## Stargazer (12 Avril 2006)

Ah ce fameux service dont j'ai entendu parlé l'autre soir au lou ..? Moi au milieu de deux sages (qui a dit vieux ? ) se remémorant le temps passé sous les drapeaux ou devisant de ça et d'autre autour d'un (deux, trois etc.) demi ...


----------



## mado (12 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Un vieux photomaton genevois, légèrement trashé dans Toshop.
> Pas otage, mais période assez borderline je dois dire. Mais je l'aime bien. C'est moi. Complètement moi.




T'en n'as jamais fait un avatar ? 
Y'a pas, le côté bad boy, ça m'fait vraiment craquer :love:


----------



## Galatée (12 Avril 2006)

Hop hop, un ptit autoportrait :







Je sais, j'ai copié l'idée sur certains autoportraits d'ici... :rose: 



Pis je sais, c'est flou, mais on va dire que c'est fait exprès  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

>




Vache, ils ont vachement poussé tes cheveux


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Vache, ils ont vachement poussé tes cheveux


Oui, mais je le vaux bien.


----------



## woulf (12 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais je le vaux bien.



La barbe aussi a eu droit au traitement L'Oréal, votre grandeur ?


----------



## Foguenne (12 Avril 2006)

La autoportrait au 20D + Flasch en fin de soirée, j'ai du mal... 
Le 50 mm n'aide pas.


----------



## r0m1 (12 Avril 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Hop hop, un ptit autoportrait :
> Pis je sais, c'est flou, mais on va dire que c'est fait exprès  :love:



:love: :love: :love:.... on en veut une nette


----------



## Galatée (12 Avril 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love:.... on en veut une nette



Nan, finalement je reste dans le flou... 
Aujourd'hui, c'est ma journée mégalo, alors un autre autoportrait (flou, parce que avec un flash dans un miroir ça le fait pas :rateau: ) :


----------



## Stargazer (12 Avril 2006)

J'ai le même appareil !   

Sinon très sympa !


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Avril 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le même appareil !
> 
> Sinon très sympa !



moi aussi le veux la même appareil à la maison :love: 



de quoi il y a une erreur de genre :love: ​


----------



## WebOliver (12 Avril 2006)

Si seulement il pouvait parler...


----------



## lumai (12 Avril 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le même appareil !
> 
> Sinon très sympa !


Reste plus qu'à t'en servir... 
Et puis ton tel en prend aussi des pas mal, je crois !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2006)




----------



## tirhum (12 Avril 2006)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAhhh!!!  :afraid:
failli avoir peur moi !!.... 
:rateau:



autoportrait intéressant.......


----------



## r0m1 (12 Avril 2006)

promis je ne penserai plus que du bien de DocEvil
promis je ne penserai plus que du bien de DocEvil
promis je ne penserai plus que du bien de DocEvil
promis je ne penserai plus que du bien de DocEvil
promis je ne penserai plus que du bien de DocEvil
promis je ne penserai plus que du bien de DocEvil
promis je ne penserai plus que du bien de DocEvil   

allez zou une petite faite avec mon téléphone


----------



## alèm (12 Avril 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Hop hop, un ptit autoportrait :




:love: :love: :love: :love:

n'allez pas croire que je drague Galatée (quoique, j'aimerais bien hein... )

mais je suis aussi comme ça avec :



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> La autoportrait au 20D + Flasch en fin de soirée, j'ai du mal...
> Le 50 mm n'aide pas.




:love: :love: :love:

très très bien Paul !! j'aime beaucoup beaucoup !! (tu t'en doutais, non ? )

salut le Saint-Quentinois derrière !  (eh oui, yvos, tu n'es pas le seul ex-St-Quentinois inscrit, nous sommes trois donc !! )


----------



## jahrom (13 Avril 2006)

Mise à jour de Galerie => 556 autoportraits

pensez à vider votre cache...


Désolé r0m1, mais ta dernière contribution sera dans la prochaine mise à jour...


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2006)




----------



## Taho! (13 Avril 2006)

joli !!


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> (flou, parce que avec un flash dans un miroir ça le fait pas :rateau: ) :



un D200, un SB600 et hop


----------



## Galatée (13 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> un D200, un SB600 et hop



Gniii ?   Moi je suis nulle de toute façon, j'y connais rien, j'suis la seule de la famille à n'y rien comprendre... Quand je fais des photos bien, c'est par hasard 

_MODE personnenennarienàfou*** ON
Euh, sinon, j'ai une couverture qui ressemble à la tienne, en bleu.  
MODE personnenennarienàfou*** OFF_

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Gniii ?   Moi je suis nulle de toute façon, j'y connais rien, j'suis la seule de la famille à n'y rien comprendre... Quand je fais des photos bien, c'est par hasard
> 
> _MODE personnenennarienàfou*** ON
> Euh, sinon, j'ai une couverture qui ressemble à la tienne, en bleu.
> ...




disons que je triche beaucoup par rapport à toi puisque la majeure partie de l'éclair part vers le plafond et que le boitier coutant 1900, il n'a pas le choxi : il doit réussir ce genre de photos ! 

_MODE personnenennarienàfou*** ON
tu as les mêmes goûts que ma compagne alors !   mais je savais déjà que tu avais bon goût !
MODE personnenennarienàfou*** OFF_

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (13 Avril 2006)

la photo est pas belle :rose: mais c'est peut-être une des dernières que j'arrive à faire avec mon mourant d'appareil


----------



## iNano (13 Avril 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Reste plus qu'à t'en servir...
> Et puis ton tel en prend aussi des pas mal, je crois !


Mouarf ! Tu ne lâches rien toi...   mais c'est vrai, il prend de belles photo !   

PS :  maiwen !


----------



## Le Gognol (13 Avril 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Vache, ils ont vachement poussé tes cheveux



C'est depuis qu'il ne se les arrache plus pour faire le podcast...   :rateau: 

'+


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Avril 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> C'est depuis qu'il ne se les arrache plus pour faire le podcast...   :rateau:
> 
> '+



bientôt il va pouvoir nous relancer le topic "que se passe-t-il devant le Mac" en nous chantant du Lalanne


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2006)




----------



## maiwen (14 Avril 2006)

quel regard  :love:


----------



## Spyro (14 Avril 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

>


Jveux des figurines comme ça sur ma cheminée  
(Enfin surtout celle du dessus  :rose:  )

_(pas taper)_


----------



## supermoquette (14 Avril 2006)

Cheminée ? tu t'es fais opérer ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Cheminée ? tu t'es fais opérer ?



on dit pas "ramoner" dans ce cas ? ... :rateau:


----------



## morden (14 Avril 2006)

@ maiwen : très sympa le globe "scotland" !!  acheté là bas ???
j'essai de me mettre sur pieds des vacances rando là bas pour cet été !! 


sur un autre registre :

je me fait un peu chier à on boulot aujourd'hui !!! 






donc je joue un peu avec la webcam 

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2006)

qu'il est bôooo ce mec :love: :love: :love:


----------



## morden (14 Avril 2006)

ma moman m'a toujours dit qu'il ne faut pas se fier à une photo de webcam hein !!!!  

il a plusieurs kilos en trop et il arrete pas de parler !!!! 
et si tu entendais son rire ..... ça fait peur des fois ! 

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2006)




----------



## supermoquette (15 Avril 2006)

Heu c'es pas une webcam mais un sèche-cheveux


----------



## tatouille (15 Avril 2006)

morden a dit:
			
		

> @ maiwen : très sympa le globe "scotland" !!  acheté là bas ???
> j'essai de me mettre sur pieds des vacances rando là bas pour cet été !!
> 
> 
> ...




*Metal Slug ? 
*


----------



## Lastrada (15 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Heu c'es pas une webcam mais un sèche-cheveux



On avait dit pas les fringues et pas les cheveux


----------



## Lio70 (17 Avril 2006)

Là, juste maintenant...


----------



## Jec (17 Avril 2006)

Jamais vu autant de joie de vivre émaner d'une photo ...


----------



## Lio70 (17 Avril 2006)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Jamais vu autant de joie de vivre émaner d'une photo ...


  :love:


----------



## ange_63 (17 Avril 2006)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Là, juste maintenant...



 
J'aime beaucoup la couleur des murs, ça donne un plus !!!! :love:


----------



## Lio70 (17 Avril 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup la couleur des murs, ça donne un plus !!!! :love:


C'est surtout la lampe qui contribue à l'effet. Mais j'admets que je suis également fort rayonnant.


----------



## ange_63 (17 Avril 2006)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout la lampe qui contribue à l'effet. Mais j'admets que je suis également fort rayonnant.



Oui oui!! tout à fait!!!


----------



## fpoil (17 Avril 2006)

une ptite mise à jour


----------



## Lio70 (18 Avril 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> une ptite mise à jour


Pas mal. Tu devrais aussi essayer en utilisant un effet de déformation; ça peut être marrant.

OK je sors


----------



## HmJ (18 Avril 2006)

... ben faudrait peut-etre un peu sourire sur vos photos...


----------



## morden (18 Avril 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> *Metal Slug ?
> *



heuuuuuu  ...... quoi ??? 

je pense que tu doit confondre avec quelqu'un d'autre 

A part ça, j'ai les cheveux tout propre ce matin !!  !!


----------



## CarodeDakar (18 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> ... ben faudrait peut-etre un peu sourire sur vos photos...



Demandé ainsi...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Avril 2006)

Pfiouuu c'te bleu...

On trouve dans les monts des lacs de quelques toises,
Purs comme des cristaux, bleus comme des turquoises, 
Joyaux tombés du doigt de l'ange Ithuriel, 
Où le chamois craintif, lorsqu'il vient pour y boire, 
S'imagine, trompé par l'optique illusoire, 
Laper l'azur du ciel.

Ces limpides bassins, quand le jour s'y reflète, 
Ont comme la prunelle une humide paillette ; 
Et ce sont les yeux bleus, au regard calme et doux, 
Par lesquels la montagne en extase contemple, 
Forgeant quelque soleil dans le fond de son temple, 
Dieu, l'ouvrier jaloux !

(Théophile GAUTIER)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Demandé ainsi...



wouahh super Caro  quels yeux magnifiques me rappelant la couleur de mon océan:love:  

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à CarodeDakar.


----------



## r0m1 (20 Avril 2006)

y 'a des lendemains matins pas faciles du tout du tout du tout ....


----------



## CarodeDakar (20 Avril 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> y 'a des lendemains matins pas faciles du tout du tout du tout ....



Quand on est né après 1980, tous les lendemains ressemblent à ceux de la veille... C'est à dire que l'heure du dodo ne "transparaît" pas sur le visage   

On dirait que tu habites aussi une maison construite en boi,s où le chauffage électrique semble inexistant ????


----------



## La mouette (20 Avril 2006)

Santé :rateau: 


arf pas bien le pépère   

de retour plus tard.....:rateau:

Edithoto supprimé  à la demande du CSA


----------



## alèm (20 Avril 2006)

purée, ça fait peur ! :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## dool (20 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Santé :rateau:
> 
> arf pas bien le pépère



 :affraid: Ne me parlez pas monsieur, je ne sais pas qui vous êtes ! 

C'est une planche de présentation pour une pub anti-alcool ET anti-drogue ?! 

Ou là tu nous fais le sosie de tim roth en ex-tolard ???

Nan je cherche une excuse quoi ! T'es pas comme ça tous les jours !!!!


----------



## La mouette (20 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> purée, ça fait peur ! :affraid: :affraid:



 

Moldu va ...

Sang de bourbe :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (20 Avril 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas comme ça tous les jours !!!!



Non pire...je vais ...la suivante sera ....elle sera


----------



## La mouette (20 Avril 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (20 Avril 2006)

je savais que je t'avais deja vu...
... c'était dans eyes wide shut tu étais au fond de la grande salle   



edit: j'adore aussi ton chapeau :love:


----------



## IceandFire (21 Avril 2006)

the truh is out there


----------



## esope (21 Avril 2006)

un autoportrait:




​et un auto-autoportrait:


----------



## jahrom (22 Avril 2006)




----------



## macmarco (22 Avril 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

>




T'aurais pas laissé le verre de visée devant ton appareil, toi, des fois ?   
Bel effet !


----------



## supermoquette (22 Avril 2006)

Y t'ont pas flingué dans la darkroom quand le flash est parti ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y t'ont pas flingué dans la darkroom quand le flash est parti ?


Parce que tu crois qu'on remarque le Pape au Vatican toi ?


----------



## jahrom (22 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu crois qu'on remarque le Pape au Vatican toi ?




Héhéhéhéhé


----------



## bengilli (23 Avril 2006)

Le mien fait pas des photos aussi bonnes que ton K750 jahrom  enfin ça dépanne quand on a pas son numérique sous la main


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2006)

t'es beau quand tu jouis !


----------



## jahrom (23 Avril 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Le mien fait pas des photos aussi bonnes que ton K750 jahrom  enfin ça dépanne quand on a pas son numérique sous la main



Tiens, il me semblait que la "bouche ouverte attitude" était déposée par Foguennes...


----------



## UnAm (23 Avril 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, il me semblait que la "bouche ouverte attitude" était déposée par Foguennes...


MDR 
sympa ta dernière photo Jahrom... 

& celle d'avant, chai pu qui sait... mais on dirait un extrait de ferré  (extrait de Ferré... => extra terrestre !!!)


----------



## bengilli (23 Avril 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, il me semblait que la "bouche ouverte attitude" était déposée par Foguennes...




Tout à fait, et j'ai l'usufruit sur les droits jusqu'à ma mort :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (23 Avril 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait, et j'ai l'usufruit sur les droits jusqu'à ma mort :rateau:



Exactement. 
Je viens de mettre en ligne deux séries de photos d'une soirée terrible. 
Je remarque que je fais beaucoup plus d'autoportrait de groupe en fin de soirée et avec l'Ixus, (série 2 )


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2006)

petit clin d'&#339;il à deux membres des forums : Tété (le chanteur) et Purfils, casquette FF-W et Birdy Nam Nam dans le Porta Pro


----------



## jahrom (23 Avril 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Exactement.
> Je viens de mettre en ligne deux séries de photos d'une soirée terrible.
> Je remarque que je fais beaucoup plus d'autoportrait de groupe en fin de soirée et avec l'Ixus, (série 2 )



Jolie série... on sent bien l'ambiance. 

Moi j'ai bien aimé celle ci : :rose:


----------



## Foguenne (23 Avril 2006)

héhéhéhéhhéhéh   
J'envoie le lien à mes collègues.


----------



## doudou83 (23 Avril 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

>


Super top !! j'adore


----------



## benkenobi (23 Avril 2006)

Faute d'être un beau sujet pour ce fil, j'ai choisi un joli cadre : une petite colline au-dessus de l'abbaye de Fontfroide (vous noterez la concentration, pas facile de faire une photos avec les rafales de vent ):


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Avril 2006)

Tu te demandais si t'aurais le temps de redescendre jusqu'en bas pour aller aux cabinets ?!!


----------



## sofiping (24 Avril 2006)

Et voila ... une par an ....  

Voir la pièce jointe 10360


----------



## jahrom (25 Avril 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Et voila ... une par an ....



A ce rythme, dans 5 ans on a un visage....


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Avril 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Et voila ... une par an ....
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 10360


J'aime beaucoup l'affiche "Dirty Harry" en arrière plan...


----------



## Virpeen (25 Avril 2006)

Pas fait exprès, mais autoportrait quand même...


----------



## Franswa (25 Avril 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Pas fait exprès, mais autoportrait quand même...


T'as de beau poils tu sais ? :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Avril 2006)

C'est moi...et moi...et moi...et moi...et moi..............


----------



## pim (25 Avril 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Pas fait exprès, mais autoportrait quand même...



Virpeen sort de ce chat  

   

Sinon étrange que je n'ai jamais pensé à la même chose que Hobbes Ze Tiger - voir la première pièce jointe.

Tant que j'y suis à montrer mes bêtises avec une WebCam, j'ai pu essayer PhotoBooth sur le nouvel iMac à la Fnac, et comme j'avais une clef USB sur moi, j'ai récupéré la photo ! Le plus dur ce fut de gérer la crise de fou rire qui a suivit la prise de vue


----------



## Virpeen (25 Avril 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> T'as de beau poils tu sais ? :love:


Oui...:rose:  Alors ça ne se voit pas trop, mon épilation de samedi ?


----------



## La mouette (25 Avril 2006)

Bande de nazes


----------



## jahrom (25 Avril 2006)




----------



## sofiping (26 Avril 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> A ce rythme, dans 5 ans on a un visage....



La prochaine fois , pour faire avancer le puzzle , je vous posterais les poils de mes oreilles


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Avril 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Virpeen sort de ce chat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Roswell!!!!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Avril 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

>



Ah le couple mythique, les beaux gosses de Macgé :love:


----------



## jahrom (26 Avril 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ah le couple mythique, les beaux gosses de Macgé :love:



:rose::rose::rose:


----------



## valoriel (26 Avril 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ah le couple mythique, les beaux gosses de Macgé :love:


belle moto, hein?


----------



## NightWalker (26 Avril 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> belle moto, hein?


ahh... le fameux couple moto/paneau de signalisation   :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Avril 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> ahh... le fameux couple moto/paneau de signalisation   :love:


mmm mais pourquoi le poteau est il inversé ...? l'auteur a fait un choix particulier ...?


----------



## alèm (27 Avril 2006)

dites, on vous dérange ?

Night, valoriel et joel : postage d'autoportraits à votre prochain post sinon, vous restez au bar (vous n'avez pas vu qu'on est pas au bar ?!!)


----------



## macmarco (27 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mmm mais pourquoi le poteau est il inversé ...? l'auteur a fait un choix particulier ...?




Parce que c'est un reflet. 

Jahrom, il est sympa ce double autoportrait  , mais je le trouve un peu trop bleu.


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> dites, on vous dérange ?
> 
> Night, valoriel et joel : postage d'autoportraits à votre prochain post sinon, vous restez au bar (vous n'avez pas vu qu'on est pas au bar ?!!)



chef oui chef!
là ,:rose:fait avec isight!


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Avril 2006)




----------



## ficelle (3 Mai 2006)

en groupe...


----------



## JPTK (3 Mai 2006)

Même pas besoin de photobooth Ficelle, trop fort


----------



## twk (3 Mai 2006)

Elle date du mois d'Août


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> en groupe...


Les enfants, ne faites pas la même chose chez vous !


----------



## barabas-ben-2 (3 Mai 2006)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Elle date du mois d'Août



T'es le petit frère de Djorkaef?


----------



## twk (3 Mai 2006)

Euh nan  et il y a un vieux reflet sur ma bouche,on peut croire que je suis gonflé


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2006)

AES OFF suite...





_cliquez su'l'bouzin !_


----------



## Lastrada (6 Mai 2006)

hmmmm...., je connais cet endroit, mais dans mon souvenir, la glace n'était pas aussi haute


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> hmmmm...., je connais cet endroit, mais dans mon souvenir, la glace n'était pas aussi haute


j'assume tout à fait le fait d'être un nabot... mais qu'est-ce que tout est bien concentré chez moi !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> AES OFF suite...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Dans la cuvette du siège vous pouvez jeter ...."   

Faut toujours bien expliquer


----------



## twk (8 Mai 2006)

Autoportrait du t-shirt ça passe ?


----------



## jojofk (8 Mai 2006)

Aurais peut-être dû poster ça dans " Postez vos photos que tout le monde trouve ratées sauf vous!! ", hein..


----------



## mado (8 Mai 2006)

Plein de trucs dans la tête. Des portes à moitié ouvertes, d'autres joliment fermées.
Un soleil fuyant, mais les couleurs sont à l'intérieur


----------



## Lastrada (9 Mai 2006)

La saga des salles de bains continue.


----------



## macmarco (9 Mai 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> La saga des salles de bains continue.
> 
> (modifié)



Etant donné qu'elle est sur ton iDisk, il y a un problème de mot de passe demandé et chez moi elle ne s'affiche pas


----------



## tirhum (9 Mai 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Etant donné qu'elle est sur ton iDisk, il y a un problème de mot de passe demandé et chez moi elle ne s'affiche pas


pareil...... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2006)

Avec cette URL c'est mieux, non ? 

http://homepage.mac.com/c.florentin/.Pictures/McG/AP3.jpg


----------



## twk (9 Mai 2006)

Tout ça pour voir une photo pareille... nan mais franchement 

Joli style lastrada


----------



## imimi (9 Mai 2006)

Pitit autoportrait avec le nouveau joujou de mon kiki :love:






Slurp !


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Mai 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Avec cette URL c'est mieux, non ?



il y a une citation ou une URL qui demande le log + PW a chaque chargement


----------



## imimi (9 Mai 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> combien de sens possibles à cette phrase : pitit / joujou / kiki / slurp :rose:  ?



Un seul voyons


----------



## macmarco (9 Mai 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Avec cette URL c'est mieux, non ?
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/c.florentin/.Pictures/McG/AP3.jpg




Seulement en téléchargeant sur le bureau, en tous cas chez moi.
Sinon, c'est assez exaspérant d'avoir droit au javascript chaque fois qu'on charge cette page-ci.
Alèm pourrait éventuellement supprimer la balise img pour qu'on n'aie plus cette maudite alerte.


----------



## teo (9 Mai 2006)

j'ai envoyé un alerte-:modo:  en ce sens. Et le chat rode j'ai vu à l'instant  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (9 Mai 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> j'ai envoyé un alerte-:modo:  en ce sens. Et le chat rode j'ai vu à l'instant  :love:



Voilà, c'est fait.  :love:


----------



## jahrom (9 Mai 2006)

P'tain Lastrada, t'as tout niqué !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2006)




----------



## teo (9 Mai 2006)

Message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



Merci Paul 




Pour ce qui est de lastrada, ce garçon devrait poster des portraits dans sa salle de bain beaucoup plus souvent.

_Bon là c'est un peu trop habillé mais bon, c'est un bon début   _


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Mai 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est de lastrada, ce garçon devrait poster des portraits dans sa salle de bain beaucoup plus souvent.
> 
> _Bon là c'est un peu trop habillé mais bon, c'est un bon début   _



... tu as compté le nombre de bad .
J'en avais fait en sortie de douche mais le résultat était pas top. Je vais retester tout ça.


----------



## Renaud theron (9 Mai 2006)

Voir la pièce jointe 10578


----------



## Grug2 (9 Mai 2006)

Brut de téléphone.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2006)

C'te flou de folie.


----------



## twk (9 Mai 2006)

On se coirait un lendemain de cuite


----------



## La mouette (9 Mai 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> On se coirait un lendemain de cuite



Merde suis déprimé


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Merde suis déprimé



Fais comme moi, va te balader:


----------



## teo (10 Mai 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ... tu as compté le nombre de bad .
> J'en avais fait en sortie de douche mais le résultat était pas top. Je vais retester tout ça.



Dès que je chope un numérique (ça devrait pas tarder, d'ici juin j'espère), je m'y met aussi au sortir de la douche 

J'adore ma douche je dois dire :love:


----------



## clampin (10 Mai 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (10 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Fais comme moi, va te balader:



jpmiss, le vespa, c'est la classe totale :love:


----------



## macmarco (10 Mai 2006)

clampin a dit:
			
		

>





On te reconnaît bien !


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mai 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> jpmiss, le vespa, c'est la classe totale :love:



Ouais


----------



## joubichou (10 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Merde suis déprimé


moi aussi,je fais le dos rond,ça ira mieux demain


----------



## morden (10 Mai 2006)

allez ça faisai longtemps : un petit autoportrait sauvage dans les vosges 







A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mai 2006)

John Frusciante!


----------



## morden (10 Mai 2006)

lol  tu me l'avais pas deja sorti celle là ??  

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mai 2006)

morden a dit:
			
		

> lol  tu me l'avais pas deja sorti celle là ??  !


Possible mais faut avouer que la ressemblance y est (en tous cas il me semble):


----------



## morden (11 Mai 2006)

j'admet qu'il y a comme un air  ... 

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## lopoOM (11 Mai 2006)

Andy si tu nous lis.... spécial dédicace


----------



## maiwen (11 Mai 2006)

en effet Morden, jpmiss a raison  (mais toi t'as des dents )

jolis autoportraits lopoOm


----------



## rezba (11 Mai 2006)

Me demandez pas, je sais pas comment il a été fait, celui-là.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mai 2006)

Mais. Non? C'est pas toi rezba? Non. Dis? Hein... Non?


----------



## maiwen (11 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mais. Non? C'est pas toi rezba? Non. Dis? Hein... Non?


si regarde, il a la tête qui brille 

t'es joliement autoportraitisé rezba


----------



## rezba (11 Mai 2006)

Note : Ne pas avoir d'amis helvètes.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mai 2006)

Me souvenait pas que c'était ce... enfin... que... celui que j'avais... enfin... :hein: 

_Sympa ton autoportrait rezba.._.  



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> si regarde, il a la tête qui brille



Ouais mais sur mon écran ça marche pas: j'me vois pas d'dans...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Me demandez pas, je sais pas comment il a été fait, celui-là.


Je te trouve très beau sur celui-ci. La posture, le regard attentif et fatigué, le cou long et solide, l'oreille (petite)... On dirait un buste grec qui ne laisserait pas de marbre.


----------



## morden (11 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> en effet Morden, jpmiss a raison  (mais toi t'as des dents )



comment ça j'ai des dents ?? il en a pas lui ????

A part ça, j'ai faiiiiiiiiiim !!  !!


----------



## Lila (11 Mai 2006)

....faite sortir les enfants !!!!:afraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Mai 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....faite sortir les enfants !!!!:afraid:



On dirait :mouais:, on dirait , on dirait ... un schroumpft !? :affraid: Laissez-les entrer !


----------



## maiwen (11 Mai 2006)

t'as pas l'air idiot, t'as l'air d'une jolie maman de Galatée 

edit : t'avais raison sur un des deux points  (de mon point de vue du moins ^^)

:casse:


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2006)

j'aime bien la dernière elis ! 

Rezba : euh... t'es sûr que c'est un autoportrait ? tu parais trop jeune pour que ce soit vraiment toi sur la photo...   












































    



note bien que : je t'aime, mon gars !  :love: 

oui, rezba est vieux !!! mais qu'est-ce qu'il est bon !!


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2006)

ah ouais, j'avais aussi pensé à ça... mais c'était pour faire faore du scrolling vertical !!


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2006)

c'est pas un mot barbare... ya que du scrolling horizontal dans Barbarian II... 


(euh... si tu connais pas, c'est pas grave, sache juste que je joue à de vieux jeux sur ordinateur ! )


----------



## dool (11 Mai 2006)

Oh le modo, on en reviens au sujet siouplè !     


Y'a d'autres endroits pour vos cochoneries petit gamer :love:


----------



## da capo (11 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> oui, rezba est vieux !!! mais qu'est-ce qu'il est bon !!


Bon, y'en a que pour rezba ici et les autres vieux ? hein ?
Ils n'ont pas le droit d'avoir un fond de beauté ?

[jalousie]


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2006)

oupsssssssss..........


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> oupsssssssss..........


Tiens, le petit oiseau est sorti.


----------



## teo (11 Mai 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je te trouve très beau sur celui-ci. La posture, le regard attentif et fatigué, le cou long et solide, l'oreille (petite)... On dirait un buste grec qui ne laisserait pas de marbre.



Oué... pareil. Si ce n'est de marbre, de porphyre ? Surprenant. Ce gars a de multiples facettes, de près ou de loin :rose:


----------



## rezba (11 Mai 2006)

Si j'enlève ceux qui ont des visées sexuelles (gérontophiles, donc, si j'ai bien compris), ben y'a que Paul qui m'aime sincèrement, ici.
:rateau:


----------



## maiwen (11 Mai 2006)

:afraid: on a pas le droit de t'aimer si on est pas un homme ? :mouais: 

c'est dur ...


----------



## rezba (12 Mai 2006)

Si, si ! Mais les femmes, je me méfie toujours de leurs intentions ! 
Moi j'aime bien les yeux blancs d'elisnice, et la barbe noire de starmac.

Je peux poser une question technique ? Qu'est-ce qui crée les irisations et les reflets, dans ce que j'ai posté ? (et oui, je suis une burne en lumière et tout ça...)


----------



## jahrom (12 Mai 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> (et oui, je suis une burne en lumière et tout ça...)



On peut pas être bon partout...


----------



## macmarco (12 Mai 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Je peux poser une question technique ? Qu'est-ce qui crée les irisations et les reflets, dans ce que j'ai posté ? (et oui, je suis une burne en lumière et tout ça...)




Ca ressemble à des couleurs trop saturées, c'est sans doute dû à la qualité de l'appareil qui a servi et aussi au fait que ce soit sans flash.


----------



## da capo (12 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> les yeux blancs du haut ou ceux du bas ?


Les quatre !


			
				elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben moi, aussi, je l'aime bien, la barbe noire de starmac,


Je fonds... :rose: 


			
				elisnice a dit:
			
		

> mais en vertu de ce que dit rezba plus haut (à qui j'ai dit en privé que je le trouvais beau aussi ), je n'ai pas osé le dire à starmac : si tu dis quelque chose de gentil à un homme quand tu es une femme, tout le monde croit que tu dragues, pfff (l'inverse est vrai aussi remarque ).


La distance géographique ne nous autorisera d'ébats immédiats  
Rassure-toi, j'accepte les compliments avec beaucoup de plaisir et peu d'arrières-pensées


			
				elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Bon on est censé poster des autoportraits ici, j'ai bien compris, mais un de plus en si peu de temps,  c'est un peu narcissique quand même :rose:
> c'est pour ça que je m'abstiens


J'attendrai...
... le jour et la nuit...


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mai 2006)

La barbe, ça pique entre les jambes


----------



## teo (12 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La barbe, ça pique entre les jambes



Certains inconvénients ont leurs avantages, mais je pense pas qu'on parle de la même chose


----------



## Grug2 (12 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> oupsssssssss..........


:affraid: mais tu passes ta vie dans des chiottes glauques toi ?


----------



## tatouille (12 Mai 2006)




----------



## Lila (12 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> starmac :rose:
> 
> merci à macmarco, Foguenne, rezba, alèm, teo, imimi pour les coups de boule !    (c'est pas si facile de se découvrir :rose



....génial ...pour une fois on a les noms


----------



## da capo (12 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> starmac&#8230; :rose:



Ce soir j'enlève le haut !

Enfin, 

je me rase quoi :D


----------



## Lila (12 Mai 2006)

..ça serait mieux tout ça en image non ?...
..surtout que c'est un thread photo non  
:rateau:


----------



## jahrom (12 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> macmarco, Foguenne, rezba, alèm



La brochette de dragueur...   grillés les gars !


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Mai 2006)

... C'est pour toi.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mai 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

>


Aussi incompréhensible que quand tu postes ! j'adore :love:


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> La brochette de dragueur...   grillés les gars !




vu Elis, j'assume !   :rose:


----------



## nicogala (12 Mai 2006)

Premiers shots... ou quand nicogalarage


----------



## guigus31 (12 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Flatteur, *Rémi* !
> 
> et puis *nicolagacalarage* (oups, je dois me tromper :rose, j'admire  et je demande même pas comment on fait pour obtenir ça, c'est sûrement pas à ma portée !
> 
> &#8230; je le savais, je recommence : *nicogalacalarage* !



mais si c a taportée! sufit d'un miroir de sale de main avec 2 batants...(on dit comme ca?). Et faut avoir la rage aussi...en tt cas c rigolot comme effet


----------



## nicogala (12 Mai 2006)

Nan, c'est salle de *bain* et avec 3 portes/miroirs  (puis pour la postérisation et le flou : ToyViewer)
Pis me casses pas mon coup au moment où elle m'admire grrrr... me vient encore la  ... 
N'empêche ça fait du bien de se tapper ce genre de délire qd on vient de quémander à sa patronne une rallonge de congés :rateau:


----------



## guigus31 (12 Mai 2006)

Désolé!! 

bon et puis à deux ou trois details orthographiques j'y etais presque !

pour la peine, vla ma trombine: (vous l'aurez voulu!) (enfin ptetre pas..)






:rateau::rateau::rateau:

EDIT: j'en garde de bien pires en stock!


----------



## maiwen (12 Mai 2006)

autoportrait de filles avec Chokobelle :love: 

évidemment on ne me voit pas


----------



## da capo (12 Mai 2006)

Je l'avais promis.
je le regrette déjà.

Et puis c'est tout.
.
.


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2006)

:afraid: :afraid: :afraid:

George Clooney :afraid:


----------



## jahrom (12 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:
> 
> George Clooney :afraid:



Oui mais plus George que Clooney...


----------



## joubichou (13 Mai 2006)




----------



## jahrom (13 Mai 2006)

*607 ! *  (ça y est, on l'a la peugeot...)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> autoportrait de filles avec Chokobelle :love:
> 
> évidemment on ne me voit pas



Elle est compliqué avec plein de points de vue différents j'adore :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2006)

Joubichou, c'est ton chat qui t'a griffé ou les méchants arbres ...

Mais dis donc tu es pas mal du tout :rateau:


----------



## da capo (13 Mai 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Mais dis donc tu es pas mal du tout :rateau:


la mode est à la barbe poivre et sel, on dirait.

j'ai encore eu tout faux en rasant la mienne


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> j'ai encore eu tout faux en rasant la mienne



mais tu es joli tout plein toi aussi


----------



## joubichou (13 Mai 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Joubichou, c'est ton chat qui t'a griffé ou les méchants arbres ...
> 
> Mais dis donc tu es pas mal du tout :rateau:


non c'est pas le chat,j'ai traversé un baie vitrée en courant


----------



## Beroth (13 Mai 2006)

Petit essai avec ma nouvelle acquisition.

C'est pas très cadré mais je voulais faire un peu mumuse.


----------



## La mouette (13 Mai 2006)

Beroth a dit:
			
		

> Petit essai avec ma nouvelle acquisition.
> 
> C'est pas très cadré mais je voulais faire un peu mumuse.




Tu vois que les cheveux repoussent vite !!!


----------



## Beroth (13 Mai 2006)

Surtout que j'ai une activité capillaire assez conséquente ^^


A la limite je me trouve mieux comme ça qu'avec les cheveux longs, en tout cas ça plait beaucoup à ma chérie, alors j'aime bien


----------



## tatouille (13 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Aussi incompréhensible que quand tu postes ! j'adore :love:



God bless America


----------



## La mouette (13 Mai 2006)

L'écume des photos


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2006)

Bel effet de tissus mais presque grandeur nature  Dis M'sieur Roberto tu ne peux pas poster un format un petit peu plus petit ?


----------



## tirhum (13 Mai 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Des fois, _mais c'est pas souvent,_ on fait des trucs un peu au hasard et le résultat correspond vraiment à son état d'esprit du moment...
> :love:


maniaque du motif floral ?!......  
_et des papiers peints......_


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mai 2006)

Bon tu peux nettoyer ton scanner maintenant


----------



## da capo (14 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon tu peux nettoyer ton scanner maintenant


le temps de se laver les mains
On a beau s'appeler George et être multimillionnaire, on a du bricolage à faire 







[edith me souffle à l'attention de WebO que oui, mon pantalon est sale... je n'ai pas terminé les lessives 

et ah... Elisabeth, Elisabeth je vais craquer ! :rose: 


C'est où Orleans ?   ]


----------



## dool (14 Mai 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> [edith me souffle à l'attention de WebO que oui, mon pantalon est sale... je n'ai pas terminé les lessives



Je suppose qu'il n'a pas eu l'esprit détourné comme je l'ai eu en voyant la photo !  Laver les mains c'est bien...mais le mouchoir pour effacer les 2-3 traces sur le pantalon c'est pas mal non plus ! 
(qui a dit obsédée ??!!)


----------



## da capo (14 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> J'habite pas à Orléans !


Humour personnel incompréhensible ? la Reine Elisabeth ne peut habiter qu'à Orléans...
Enfin bref...


			
				dool a dit:
			
		

> Je suppose [que WebO] n'a pas eu l'esprit détourné comme je l'ai eu en voyant la photo !  Laver les mains c'est bien...mais le mouchoir pour effacer les 2-3 traces sur le pantalon c'est pas mal non plus !
> (qui a dit obsédée ??!!)


mes pauvres clichés ne laissent pas indifférent.  

J'ai enlevé le haut, le bas maintenant ?
non, il y a une charte.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2006)

J'ai l'impression qu'elle n'est pas entier


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2006)

suite au post precedent j'ai reçu des jolis cb (mais personne m'a proposé sa  visa , ni mastercard   ) et  je tiens a preciser :

l'ambiance est verte mais mes yeux eux sont et restent bleu    
(ben oué , suis fiere moi de mes yeux meme si ils sont loin de 10/10 en vision :rateau: )

et ......

oui, je reconnais modestement  
 je ne suis pas trop moche la dessus et meme que je  n'avais pas encore appliqué mes peintures de guerre 
(comme aimait dire mon pere  ) mais.....c'est trompeur ......sinon , je n'aurais pas eu besoin de trafiquer la photo en vert !!   





merci a tous :love: :love: :love: :love: 


dites, la promchaine fois , je vous la fais en quelle couleur l'ambiance ?


----------



## da capo (14 Mai 2006)

Bon, pour en finir je dévoile un peu le bas&#8230;


----------



## Grug2 (14 Mai 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Des fois, _mais c'est pas souvent,_ on fait des trucs un peu au hasard et le résultat correspond vraiment à son état d'esprit du moment...
> :love:


Soit heureux, c'est samedi soir


----------



## dool (14 Mai 2006)

Vouaiiiiissssss le pieeeeeedddddd !!!   

Ca va ! C'est propre !!! Vivement le .xxx


----------



## teo (14 Mai 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> *607 ! *  (ça y est, on l'a la peugeot...)



_A combien déjà la... hum ?  _



_Edit, plus tard: certains esprits mal tournés m'ont fait remarqué que la phrase pouvait être prise dans un sens, hum, malencontreux  
J'aurai pu dire "A quand la... hum ?  "
Et ça n'a rien de sessuel en tout cas _


----------



## jahrom (14 Mai 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _A combien déjà la... hum ?  _



Bientôt bientôt....


----------



## esope (14 Mai 2006)

tout à l'heure en allant boire l'apéro...


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mai 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> tout à l'heure en allant boire l'apéro...



Et après ?


----------



## da capo (14 Mai 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Vouaiiiiissssss le pieeeeeedddddd !!!
> 
> Ca va ! C'est propre !!! Vivement le .xxx



On réclame du xxx

Alors juste pour exciter l'imagination


----------



## esope (14 Mai 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et après ?



Une affligeante sobriété    




Une mauresque et c'est tout!!  

la preuve sur le retour:




et une preuve encore plus flagrante c'est que je poste ici et maintenant


----------



## maiwen (14 Mai 2006)

tout ça me fait penser qu'on ne voit plus AntoineD depuis un moment  

esope


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mai 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Copieur !
> :hein:
> 
> :love: :love:



Oui, enfin bon... façon Rolling Stones c'est possible ?


----------



## esope (15 Mai 2006)

pour tester mon nouveau jouet




:love:


----------



## photo42 (15 Mai 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> Aurais peut-être dû poster ça dans " Postez vos photos que tout le monde trouve ratées sauf vous!! ", hein..


ratée ????? surement pas, cette image est, pour ma part, interessante. Un petit reproche dans le cadrage : les 2 interrupteurs à droite pourraient disparaître.... L'autoportrait n'est pas que la représentation de sa bouille, sa salle de bain, lieu intime et personnel peut être un autoportrait.... etc...


----------



## da capo (15 Mai 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, enfin bon... façon Rolling Stones c'est possible ?


hum,hum
je ne suis pas équipé pour.


----------



## Stargazer (15 Mai 2006)

T'as pas de langue ..?


----------



## da capo (15 Mai 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas de langue ..?


Si, si&#8230; mais on commence à toucher au corps intime.
Une langue a du sensuel comme du vulgaire et je ne vois pas comment la montrer.

Par contre, je veux bien en regarder de belles, si d'aventures des amateurs passaient par là.


----------



## Foguenne (15 Mai 2006)

En attendant les "élèves".


----------



## r0m1 (15 Mai 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En attendant les "élèves".



on voit pas ta marque de fabrique... la bouche ouverte ...


----------



## bengilli (16 Mai 2006)

Rassurez vous, je suis bien rentré


----------



## La mouette (16 Mai 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Rassurez vous, je suis bien rentré



Alors! il se cache où ce nouveau bar MacG ?


----------



## bengilli (16 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Alors! il se cache où ce nouveau bar MacG ?




J'ai pas l'info


----------



## da capo (16 Mai 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas l'info


http://lenouveaubar.macg.co : c'est pas ça ?


----------



## lopoOM (16 Mai 2006)

lendemain de fête..... lunette


----------



## Grug2 (16 Mai 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> A peu de choses près, que des beaux mecs sur Macgé, genre qui portent avec décontraction des vareuses en lin froissé de Giorgio Armani© de la collection d'il y a cinq ans, des jeans un peu usés mais pas trop et des sandales en vieux cuir extrèmement classe, voyez ?
> :love:
> :love:


les nerds, c'est plus ce que c'etait


----------



## teo (16 Mai 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> A peu de choses près, que des beaux mecs sur Macgé, genre qui portent avec décontraction des vareuses en lin froissé de Giorgio Armani© de la collection d'il y a cinq ans, des jeans un peu usés mais pas trop et des sandales en vieux cuir extrèmement classe, voyez ?
> :love:
> :love:


tu auras remarqué que je me suis calmé sur les commentaires 
Mais je n'en pense pas moins. Mais c'est dur de se retenir




			
				Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> les nerds, c'est plus ce que c'etait



C'est la _Steve Job attitude_ après switch: le négligé vintage qui fait mouche à chaque fois  :love: ça le fait plus côté drague que _"Assied-toi mais pas sur la pizza pendant que je finis ma tranche de code"_ 


_Edit: Roberto j'ai rien compris à ton empé _


----------



## pim (16 Mai 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> A peu de choses près, que des beaux mecs sur Macgé, genre qui portent avec décontraction des vareuses en lin froissé de Giorgio Armani© de la collection d'il y a cinq ans, des jeans un peu usés mais pas trop et des sandales en vieux cuir extrèmement classe, voyez ?
> :love:
> :love:



Oh, dans le post autoportrait, c'est uniquement ceux qui sont narcissiques, et qui se croient beaux gosses ! Du coup ça trie un peu !


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2006)

ah... euh... bah c'est que personnellement, je n'apprécie pas du tout ma tronche...  :mouais: :affraid:


----------



## da capo (16 Mai 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Oh, dans le post autoportrait, c'est uniquement ceux qui sont narcissiques, et qui se croient beaux gosses ! Du coup ça trie un peu !


Oui, exactement : narcissique et convaincu d'être beau gosse. C'est vraiment ce qui me va le mieux.

Nous ne nous regardons pas assez.
Nous ne nous mettons pas en situation d'être beaux.

Ce fil est une respiration. Rien d'autre.

Un cliché, quelques retouches et le tour est joué.

Moi j'aime bien vos gueules, vos minois.

J'aime les efforts faits par tous pour être beaux, touchants, intrigants ou drôles : pour capter le regard de la communauté.

J'adore.

Alors, pour le coup, j'en remets une.
Si elle peut plaire, tant mieux.
Je ne me vends pas : je ne rencontrerai surement jamais aucun d'entre vous car j'ai d'autres envies.

Voilà pourquoi je montre ma tête ici.
Et rien d'autre.






PS : merci à jahrom pour son boulot d'archiviste de toutes ces belles gueules.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mai 2006)

pim de nice a dit:
			
		

> Oh, dans le post autoportrait, c'est uniquement ceux qui sont narcissiques, et qui se croient beaux gosses ! Du coup ça trie un peu !



Tu peux nous la refaire avec le mouvement du bras pour voir ?


----------



## dool (16 Mai 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Oh, dans le post autoportrait, c'est uniquement ceux qui sont narcissiques, et qui se croient beaux gosses ! Du coup ça trie un peu !



M****, je suis un beau gosse !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Mai 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> M****, je suis un beau gosse !!!


Ah AAaaaah!! J'en étais sûr!


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> M****, je suis un beau gosse !!!




euh... je vais aller potasser mes cours de physiologie sexuelle moi... :mouais: :hein:  :mouais: :hein:


----------



## da capo (16 Mai 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> M****, je suis un beau gosse !!!


Un examen approfondi vous attend au sortir du terrier, petit lapin


----------



## jahrom (16 Mai 2006)

*620...*

Mise à jour exceptionnelle car dieu me l'a ordonné...


----------



## da capo (16 Mai 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> *620...*
> 
> Mise à jour exceptionnelle car dieu me l'a ordonné...


Loué soit le Seigneur


----------



## Lastrada (16 Mai 2006)

Tu aurais du lui demander quand sort le prochain PDA Apple par la même occasion..


----------



## tatouille (17 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Aussi incompréhensible que quand tu postes ! j'adore :love:



les champis c'est une des vallées qui part du même endroit que celle pour aller à montreux ?


----------



## Grug2 (17 Mai 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> M****, je suis un beau gosse !!!


au feminin ça donnerait jolie garce.


----------



## mado (17 Mai 2006)

y'a pas que moi qui l'dis alors


----------



## da capo (17 Mai 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> y'a pas que moi qui l'dis alors


Ben, laissez moi le temps de finir le puzzle... je vous dirai après.
J'avoue que je n'ai jamais été fort à ce jeu là...


----------



## Stargazer (17 Mai 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> tu auras remarqué que je me suis calmé sur les commentaires
> Mais je n'en pense pas moins. Mais c'est dur de se retenir



Oui c'est vrai ... Un véritable boy scout !


----------



## mado (17 Mai 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Il manque des pièces..?



De très affectives seulement


----------



## teo (17 Mai 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est vrai ... Un véritable boy scout !



Oh incroyable me voilà dévoilé  la Bergère ne laisse pas passer un de mes signes de pistes   mais comment fait-elle ?


----------



## chandler_jf (17 Mai 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est vrai ... Un véritable boy scout !



La sopale ... elle m'a grillé  
:love:
@Jahrom : prochaine étape 806


----------



## teo (17 Mai 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> La sopale ... elle m'a grillé
> :love:
> @Jahrom : prochaine étape 806




parfois la Bergère manque de tact, on avait dit que tu t'en chargeais


----------



## r0m1 (17 Mai 2006)

Allez, hop, une petite . D'habitude je me montre, cette fois ci je vais rester plus discret, plus caché 




ps: j'en profite pour te signaler jahrom que sur la galerie d'autoportrait, tu t'es trompé dans l'un de mes noms, c'est r0m1 et pô rom1...


----------



## tatouille (17 Mai 2006)

sur les conseils de supermoquette j'ai été faire un tour dans les Montagnes suisses


----------



## Stargazer (17 Mai 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> parfois la Bergère manque de tact, on avait dit que tu t'en chargeais



Oui bah c'est pour la prochaine fois !


----------



## r0m1 (19 Mai 2006)

J'arrive pas à dormir, donc je joue au fantôme ce soir.....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2006)

rooohhhhhhhhhh rOminet même dans l'carrelage tu brilles:love:


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Mai 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive pas à dormir, donc je joue au fantôme ce soir.....



:affraid:
tu me fais penser au gamin de "L'Expérience Interdite"


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> *620...*
> 
> Mise à jour exceptionnelle car dieu me l'a ordonné...



ce qui est bien c'est de replonger dans ta page et de voir par exemple qu'elisnice a de très jolies filles :love: mais au vu de la maman :love:, il eut fallu être de mauvaise foi pour en douter.

Que la vie est belle quand même. Très même. :love:



d'ailleurs à ce propos, il faudrait que les floodeurs du bar n'oublient pas que le bar est fermé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et qu'ils n'ont aucune impunité ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 même si le forum est plus _léger_ que les forums techniques. On peut toujours leur accorder quelque congé des forums si le congé du bar est trop difficile pour eux.


----------



## Lila (19 Mai 2006)

...c'est l'image de moi que je vois le plus souvent.....
je vois ma pomme dans ce miroir...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2006)

moi depuis ce matin je vois ma pomme dans l'igloo de ma machine a laver 
(je surveille si fringues adorés ne se battent pas entre eux    ) mais.....
impossible de me prendre la dedans :rateau: :rateau: 

seul resultat : un superbe flash blanc sur la photo :casse: :casse: :casse:


----------



## Lila (19 Mai 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> moi depuis ce matin je vois ma pomme dans l'igloo de ma machine a laver
> (je surveille si fringues adorés ne se battent pas entre eux    ) mais.....
> impossible de me prendre la dedans :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> seul resultat : un superbe flash blanc sur la photo :casse: :casse: :casse:



...ben mets pas le flash, passe à 800Iso et on devrait avoir une jolie Tatav rotative en soubrette


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2006)




----------



## Lila (19 Mai 2006)

...... voilàààà !!!!
bon maintenant pour être plus dynamique, tu attends le programme essorrage pour qu'on voit bien les strings tournoyer.... :love: 

...


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mai 2006)

La condition féminine résumée en une seule photo.
C'est beau!

 :love:


----------



## r0m1 (19 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> La condition féminine résumée en une seule photo.
> C'est beau!
> 
> :love:




   je n'aurais jamais osé la sortir celle là :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Lila (19 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> La condition féminine résumée en une seule photo.
> C'est beau!
> 
> :love:



...en même elle est pas malheureuse....c'est automatisé et elle a même le temps de faire des photos .....
comme qui c'est pas si dure la condition féminine  

....spécial post pour toutes mes futures  (ex) copines des forums  :love:


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2006)

trop de posts tue le spectateur dans l'attente d'assouvir sa soif d'images.


----------



## nicogala (19 Mai 2006)

Ouais c'est vrai, xprimez vous par images 

Encore une que je vois tout le temps qd je vous lis...


----------



## Craquounette (19 Mai 2006)

Pour tester mon nouveau jouet...


----------



## maiwen (19 Mai 2006)

jolie photo , joli jouet :love: , joli modèle c'est qui ?


----------



## Craquounette (19 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> jolie photo , joli jouet :love: , joli modèle c'est qui ?



Je crois qu'on est dans les Autoportraits... Donc c'est possible que ça soit moi


----------



## zemzem (20 Mai 2006)

Et voilà ma pomme ....


----------



## IceandFire (20 Mai 2006)

Bug de 4h du mat.....


----------



## IceandFire (20 Mai 2006)

ce soir en partant...bonne petite soirée bien sympa...
en écoutant "instant love" de mellow...


----------



## IceandFire (20 Mai 2006)

.....


----------



## IceandFire (20 Mai 2006)

.....


----------



## richard-deux (20 Mai 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Ouais c'est vrai, xprimez vous par images
> 
> Encore une que je vois tout le temps qd je vous lis...



Oh! l'autre, il a copié, en bien mieux, la technique que j'avais utilisée.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Mai 2006)

Tu vas à sònar richard ?


----------



## Amok (20 Mai 2006)

​


----------



## dada didouda (20 Mai 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2006)

le nouvel autoportrait du jour, je la trouve rigolote, on dirait que j'ai un rétro planté dans l'crâne


----------



## jpmiss (21 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> le nouvel autoportrait du jour, je la trouve rigolote, on dirait que j'ai un rétro planté dans l'crâne


 
Paske t'as pas un rétro planté dans l'crâne?!?    


  :rateau:


----------



## TheraBylerm (21 Mai 2006)

...ça faisait un bout de temps que je voulais poster ici, alors voilà.

*autoportrait sur mire*


----------



## N°6 (22 Mai 2006)




----------



## da capo (22 Mai 2006)

1 mot 4 lettres : beau


----------



## Craquounette (22 Mai 2006)

Comment récolter de nombreux "coups de boules" en qques heures ? Soyez une fille et mettez un auto-portrait  Merci les mecs... (Vous inquiétez pas... Je ne donnerai pas les noms des dragueurs en puissance  )

Et dire que j'ai hésité avec celui où l'on voit mon nombril... J'ose même pas imaginer


----------



## maiwen (22 Mai 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Et dire que j'ai hésité avec celui où l'on voit mon nombril... J'ose même pas imaginer


vi celui là en général c'est pour après ... quand t'es bien intégrée tu vois   

N°6, très jolie photo


----------



## WebOliver (22 Mai 2006)

Oui, ils sont très bien ces autoportraits... Bravo à tous... 




 Passer devant le chateau, direction R*****, ensuite c'est à 5 minutes... C'est la maison *****


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> le nouvel autoportrait du jour, je la trouve rigolote, on dirait que j'ai un rétro planté dans l'crâne
> 
> eh vi, on ne cite plus les photos hein mon fabounet !



T'as déjà réussi à pêter une bouche à incendie avec ta bécane?


----------



## tatouille (23 Mai 2006)

je croyais qu'on ne citait plus les photos


----------



## jojofk (24 Mai 2006)

j'arrive pas à virer c'te clope..


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mai 2006)

Mignonne ma copine jap' hein...


----------



## ficelle (25 Mai 2006)

nickel, la cuisine...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mai 2006)

Rends-moi tout de suite mon égouttoir Ikéa©


----------



## Grug2 (25 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Rends-moi tout de suite mon égouttoir Ikéa©


:affraid: un verre à trous :affraid:


----------



## nicogala (25 Mai 2006)

Septembre 2001... devinez comment on m'a appellé ...  , du coup j'ai rajeuni de x années en qques coups de rasoir... (j'avais 22ans)




Et vous, comment était votre période Barbe ?

Enfin, les mecs hein... les dames peuvent poster leurs photos d'elles chauves par ex...
(pas tapper  )


----------



## bengilli (25 Mai 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Et vous, comment était votre période Barbe ?




Difficile


----------



## nicogala (25 Mai 2006)

En effet, document choc... bengilli hirsute et méconnaissable :affraid:



p.s. : tu dors tjrs les yeux ouverts ?


----------



## teo (25 Mai 2006)

heureusement je n'ai pas d'autoportrait de ma période "Bouc" je préfère l'oublier vu le peu  de pilosité du visage  

Ou alors je pars à Tahiti 3 ans et quand je reviendrai, j'aurai peut-être de quoi faire sans être trop ridicule


----------



## Amok (25 Mai 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> En effet, document choc... bengilli hirsute et méconnaissable :affraid:
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. : tu dors tjrs les yeux ouverts ?



Il ne dort pas, là ! Il pense ! Ca se voit, non ?!


----------



## bengilli (25 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il ne dort pas, là ! Il pense ! Ca se voit, non ?!



Je pense à la folle nuit qu'on vient de passer grand fou


----------



## bengilli (25 Mai 2006)

d'ailleurs, à propos de barbe


----------



## Amok (25 Mai 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Je pense à la folle nuit qu'on vient de passer grand fou



Et à toutes celles qui suivront !  :love:


----------



## bengilli (25 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et à toutes celles qui suivront !  :love:




Je me faisais la réflexion que ton teint hâlé se mariait remarquablement avec l'intérieur Formica de ce rade de la pte de Versailles


----------



## yvos (25 Mai 2006)

salam!


----------



## alèm (25 Mai 2006)




----------



## alèm (25 Mai 2006)

24 ans en plein Service National (très) Civil...


----------



## ficelle (26 Mai 2006)

autoportrait ou photomaton ?


----------



## alèm (26 Mai 2006)

Photomaton où tu dois figer ton image tout seul en appuyant sur le bouton : donc autoportrait !


----------



## alèm (26 Mai 2006)

dans des chiottes encore*







*souvent dans un moment de receuillement solitaire mes autoportraits !!


----------



## ficelle (26 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Photomaton où tu dois figer ton image tout seul en appuyant sur le bouton : donc autoportrait !




yep...


----------



## alèm (26 Mai 2006)

je reconnais bien la boulette et la jeune femme au fond mais c'est qui le type avec des cheveux ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Mai 2006)

Oh Ficelle jeune  :afraid:


----------



## ficelle (26 Mai 2006)

va te laver les joues !


----------



## ficelle (26 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Oh Ficelle jeune  :afraid:




et toi va te coucher !


----------



## ficelle (26 Mai 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (26 Mai 2006)

je fantasme ou c'est un Macbook noir ?   :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Mai 2006)

Tu fantasmes


----------



## teo (26 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> 24 ans en plein Service National (très) Civil...



:love: j'adore ce terrorriste 

Dans le genre _Back to the 20th Century_ ma CNI 1989, avant mon SNA (très militaire) 

On remarquera les bretelles en cyrillique, pas encore dans les étoiles mais la médaille _Bouran_ (qui s'en souvient de celle-là  ) n'était pas loin :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Mai 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> On remarquera les bretelles en cyrillique...



Rhoââââ ; 'tain de Manon©! J'avais les mêmes en 85! :rateau:


----------



## alèm (26 Mai 2006)

Pour Bengilli : 







ps : ben, tu peux modérer le forum pendant que foguenne et moi allons partou... euh en vacances ?


----------



## tatouille (26 Mai 2006)

t'es flou là


----------



## bouilla (26 Mai 2006)

je l'ai toujours dis, c'est un flou ce mec...

cquoi ce tshirt ? nouvelle gamme printemps-été, j'etais pas au courant ? :rateau:


----------



## Lastrada (26 Mai 2006)

Elise, dégonflée.


----------



## rubren (26 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> tu en verrais d'autres où je montre tout&#8230;



Ah bon quelle page.....?    






> (enfin : mes deux yeux, mon nez, ma bouche, mon cou et mes cheveux et puis c'est tout :rose



Moi qui allait me lancer dans une folle lecture des 158 pages....:love: :mouais:  


Allez bientôt ce sera mon tour (autoportrait bien sûr).


----------



## macmarco (26 Mai 2006)

rubren a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon quelle page.....?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tu aurais pu écrêmer avec la recherche.  

Alèm, t'aurais pas dû bailler avant de prendre ta photo, y a plein de buée sur la glace.    


Elise, sympa ces reflets dans tes jolis verres.


----------



## rubren (26 Mai 2006)

Et une cabine de plus....






Soyez pas trop dur...​


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Mai 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> :love: j'adore ce terrorriste
> 
> Dans le genre _Back to the 20th Century_ ma CNI 1989, avant mon SNA (très militaire)
> 
> On remarquera les bretelles en cyrillique, pas encore dans les étoiles mais la médaille _Bouran_ (qui s'en souvient de celle-là  ) n'était pas loin :rateau:




Ca vient de moi ou tu as des airs de Richard Virenque sur cette photo


----------



## esope (27 Mai 2006)

Au lever:


----------



## Amok (27 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> avec un drôle de rendu, je ne sais plus comment j'ai fait ça :rateau:
> enfin, je la mets pour Lastrada qui râle : autoportrait sombre, mais en double s'il vous plaît !



Devant l'Universalis, c'est tout de suite plus classe !


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Mai 2006)

ça manque de sexe tout ça...


----------



## bengilli (27 Mai 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça manque de sexe tout ça...



je peux arranger ça :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mai 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> je peux arranger ça :rateau:



J'allais demander à esope de passer un coup de symétrie horizontale pour remettre tout ça dans le bon sens et qu'on lise son Canon à l'endroit mais là je n'ose plus :rose:


----------



## da capo (27 Mai 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça manque de sexe tout ça...


On n'attendait que toi !


----------



## krystof (27 Mai 2006)

Deouis le temps que je me cache, il fallait bien que je me montre un jour.

Alors voilà


----------



## supermoquette (27 Mai 2006)

C'est marrant mais je te croyais plus Spinoza.


----------



## alèm (27 Mai 2006)

t'aurais pu m'inviter à manger ou à boire une bière... 

pas grave, je savoure mes premières heures de vacances...


----------



## alèm (27 Mai 2006)

nan, finalement je pars en Ford en Bed &Breakfast... lundi !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... Le Bar est toujours fermé ?
> _Y a du foot à la télé ??_
> *Et moi je fais quoi ??*


...moi, j'ai eu la très mauvaise idée d'aller faire un tour sur le blog de chokobelle avec mes potes...






Bien entendu, ça a donné des idées à certains......


----------



## alèm (27 Mai 2006)

finalement, je vais aller à Barcelone avec ma Ford pas Break mais à l'autocollant Granada dessus... mais attention, ce n'est pas une Ford Granada quand même... 

ps : je suis trop super cool mais tu vas être obligé de poster un autre autoportrait ! 

tiens, j'en mets un :


----------



## macmarco (28 Mai 2006)

J'aime bien jouer avec les reflets.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Mai 2006)

C'est tout frais, c'est de ce matin !! Un peu psychédélique peut être.......


----------



## La mouette (28 Mai 2006)

T'as des lunettes IR ?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mai 2006)

Je croyais que Jimmy Hendrix s'était étouffé avec son vomi ? :affraid:


----------



## La mouette (28 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que Jimmy Hendrix s'était étouffé avec son vomi ? :affraid:



Lui aussi ...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que Jimmy Hendrix s'était étouffé avec son vomi ? :affraid:




Ami poète bonjour !!!   

T'es benet, en fait c'est un faux effet, on dirait que j'ai une coupe à la Hendrix  mais en fait c'est parce que j'ai les cheveux ébouriffés


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> finalement, je vais aller à Barcelone avec ma Ford ...



Tiens... La meilleure taverne à tapas où j'ai pu aller l'année dernière... :love:  ... Que du bon!


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mai 2006)

Y a pas a dire, avec les filtres y a même claude françois qui va poster sa face


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que Jimmy Hendrix s'était étouffé avec son vomi ? :affraid:



Tant que c'est pas avec celui du voisin...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Mai 2006)

Tu vois SM que je n'ai rien de Jimmy Hendrix


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mai 2006)

En effet, c'est beaucoup plus proche de Janis Joplin.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> En effet, c'est beaucoup plus proche de Janis Joplin.



Avec cependant un je ne sais quoi de Raquel Welch...:love:


----------



## Amok (28 Mai 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Avec cependant un je ne sais quoi de Raquel Welch...:love:


Je préférais avant l'édit !  :love:




			
				Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> T'es benet, en fait c'est un faux effet, on dirait que j'ai une coupe à la Hendrix mais en fait *c'est parce que j'ai les cheveux ébouriffés*



Mais non, mais non !


----------



## CarodeDakar (28 Mai 2006)

Momo, dommage qu'on ne puisse bouler qu'aux deux jours et demi  

Photos franchement sympa, avec un brin de folie rafraîchissante  :love:


----------



## mado (28 Mai 2006)

De retour d'un petit séjour en Sardaigne... Gueule de Fiat (500 évidemment..) ?


----------



## maiwen (28 Mai 2006)

de retour des Côtes d'Armor :love:






oui bah j'étais concentrée hein


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je préférais avant l'édit !  :love:
> ...


Groucho Marx ?? 

 :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mai 2006)

Non, Topaloff. 
D'ailleurs, ils sont passés où ces messages?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Non, Topaloff.
> D'ailleurs, ils sont passés où ces messages?



j'avais vu... chuuuuuut.... on vient de tangenter la 4ém dimension   :love:


----------



## Amok (28 Mai 2006)

​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mai 2006)

Toi, tu es tout petit... On dirait un palymobil dans le fond d'une armoire!


----------



## Amok (28 Mai 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu es tout petit... On dirait un palymobil dans le fond d'une armoire!



Mais _je suis_ un playmobil au fond d'une armoire !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Mai 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu es tout petit... On dirait un palymobil dans le fond d'une armoire!




*Dupont !*
arrête d'embêter le Monsieur modérateur !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mai 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Dupont !*
> arrête d'embêter le Monsieur modérateur !



Non, Dupond!
J'ai décidé de rejeter toute bonté et de me mettre à faire le mal...


----------



## tatouille (28 Mai 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Non, Dupond!
> J'ai décidé de rejeter toute bonté et de me mettre à faire le mal...


----------



## macmarco (28 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> mais quand est-ce que tu les ôtes les reflets ? et les lunettes ? et la peinture ?
> (mais tu peux garder tes habits, mmh, mmh :rose




"You can leave your hat on"   


Bah en fait, j'aime bien le mystère aussi.    :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Mai 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

>




*ERREUR*
Mon Dupond de copain est tout de même un peu plus grand.


----------



## mado (28 Mai 2006)

Toujours se méfier du placard 
Le mien était flottant. Quelque part sur la grande bleue.


----------



## yvos (28 Mai 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *ERREUR*
> Mon Dupond de copain est tout de même un peu plus grand.



mais, heu..tu sais, ce n'est pas parce que les jambes ne sont pas sur la photo que l'homme en est dépourvu  

j'espère t'avoir rassuré


----------



## tatouille (28 Mai 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Toujours se méfier du placard
> Le mien était flottant. Quelque part sur la grande bleue.



oui la c'est la drogue


----------



## mamyblue (28 Mai 2006)

elisnice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais quand est-ce que tu les ôtes&#8230; les reflets ? et les lunettes ? et la peinture ?  
(mais&#8230; tu peux garder tes habits, mmh, mmh&#8230; :rose 



			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> "You can leave your hat on"
> 
> Bah en fait, j'aime bien le mystère aussi.    :love:


 Et ben elisnice il faudra se contenter de son reflet je crois, nous n'aurons rien d'autres car en plus il aime bien le mystère  
(donc qu'il soit n'importe comment, on le verra pas...) :rose:  :love:


----------



## esope (28 Mai 2006)

dans la voiture toute propre!!


----------



## CarodeDakar (29 Mai 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Momo, dommage qu'on ne puisse bouler qu'aux deux jours et demi
> 
> Photos franchement sympa, avec un brin de folie rafraîchissante  :love:



Crisss de tabarnak, Patoch, pourquoi tu me boules rouge pour ça, en me disant que c'est tous les jours Noël? Deux fois boulée rouge de ta part, tu t'acharnes ou quoi?

(MP pourtant envoyé, pour demander le pourquoi de la chose... )


----------



## Melounette (29 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais _je suis_ un playmobil au fond d'une armoire !


Meeeeooow.:love:  J'adorais jouer au playmobil, mais je n'en avais pas des comme ça. (Bon, j'avoue, j'ai zoomé la photo :rose: )


----------



## valoriel (29 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> *oui bah j'étais concentrée hein *


pas sûr la route j'espère... :afraid:

et le premier qui me dit qu'il faut pas citer les photos, ben je lui dit que sans photo, ben là on comprendrais plus rien du tous


----------



## Foguenne (29 Mai 2006)




----------



## Foguenne (29 Mai 2006)




----------



## ultrabody (29 Mai 2006)

un auto portrait .... en attendant de faire une meilleure prise ...
pas top la photo...




mais, ce fut au mois d'avril dans le sud de la france.. un retour qui m'a fait du bien, et qui me fait tj du bien ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Mai 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Crisss de tabarnak, Patoch, pourquoi tu me boules rouge pour ça, en me disant que c'est tous les jours Noël? Deux fois boulée rouge de ta part, tu t'acharnes ou quoi?
> 
> (MP pourtant envoyé, pour demander le pourquoi de la chose... )



PFFFFF.... Que cela est petit... Chère madame, permettez moi de ne vous répondre que par MP... Je m'attelle à cette tache de ce pas...

PS : Il faudra certes, qu'avant cela vous liberriez un peu d'espace pour que ledit message puisse vous parvenir...

Poutous

Patou.


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> pas sûr la route j'espère... :afraid:


tu sais très bien que j'ai même pas encore passé mon code  



			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> et le premier qui me dit qu'il faut pas citer les photos, ben je lui dit que sans photo, ben là on comprendrais plus rien du tous


de toute façon avec la photo d'Amok et les suivantes on m'avait pas vue


----------



## supermoquette (29 Mai 2006)

Oui bon roberto, elle a quand même mis l'apn *devant* le décolleté


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Mai 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> je peux faire une Benderie tout à fait correcte, chuis sûr !
> :love:
> :love:




*Roberto voyons !*
dois-je te rappeler que tu es marié ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Mai 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Roberto voyons !*
> dois-je te rappeler que tu es marié ?



ELLE le sait... Mais pas lui...


----------



## morden (29 Mai 2006)

pfffff j'ai pas la pèche ce matin !!! je sais pas ce qui m'arrive mais en tout cas c'est pas la joie .... 








j'ai même pas pris le vélo pour aller au labo ce matin tellement j'avais la flemme !! si je veut perdre ma bouée autour du nombril, il va falloir que je me ressaisisse !!

A part ça, pas top la forme donc ..  ..


----------



## supermoquette (29 Mai 2006)

morden a dit:
			
		

> j'ai même pas pris le vélo pour aller au labo ce matin tellement j'avais la flemme !! si je veut perdre ma bouée autour du nombril, il va falloir que je me ressaisisse !!


Ah ?  toi aussi ?


----------



## joanes (29 Mai 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Toujours se méfier du placard
> Le mien était flottant. Quelque part sur la grande bleue.




Toujours aussi jolie Mado


----------



## tatouille (29 Mai 2006)

la bande de drageurs 

PS : c'est pas comme ca que ca marche  nan nan


----------



## tatouille (29 Mai 2006)

morden a dit:
			
		

> pfffff j'ai pas la pèche ce matin !!! je sais pas ce qui m'arrive mais en tout cas c'est pas la joie ....
> 
> j'ai même pas pris le vélo pour aller au labo ce matin tellement j'avais la flemme !! si je veut perdre ma bouée autour du nombril, il va falloir que je me ressaisisse !!
> 
> A part ça, pas top la forme donc ..  ..



bah morden va falloir faire une cure de desintoxe

 c'est pas des vitamines qu'on te propose en soirée 
ca ressemble


----------



## morden (29 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah ?  toi aussi ?


M'en parle pas ! j'ai fait un sale pari avec un gars de mon labo : je doit perdre 20 Kg d'ici septembre ou je doit faire le tour de l'école en string !!! 

je sent la motivation qui se glisse entre mes fesses ... dermain vélo c'est clair !! lol 

[edit, @ tatouille : mon pov' j'ai déja commencé !! régime et sport depuis 5 semaines !!!  je suis mon poids et tout  ]

A part ça, je vais .. moyen !!  !!


----------



## Amok (29 Mai 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> la bande de drageurs
> 
> PS : c'est pas comme ca que ca marche  nan nan



Et c'est comment alors ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Mai 2006)

morden a dit:
			
		

> M'en parle pas ! j'ai fait un sale pari avec un gars de mon labo : je doit perdre 20 Kg d'ici septembre ou je doit faire le tour de l'école en string !!!
> 
> je sent la motivation qui se glisse entre mes fesses ...



C'est pas plutôt la ficelle du string?


----------



## tatouille (29 Mai 2006)

morden a dit:
			
		

> M'en parle pas ! j'ai fait un sale pari avec un gars de mon labo : je doit perdre 20 Kg d'ici septembre ou je doit faire le tour de l'école en string !!!
> 
> je sent la motivation qui se glisse entre mes fesses ... dermain vélo c'est clair !! lol
> 
> ...


 sérieusement ce n'est pas le sport qui te fera perdre
du poids il faut que tu arrives à déterminer quelle association d'aliment
te fait prendre du poids 

ton corps met en reserve un excedant  , il ne faut surtout pas le priver  des  autres éléments
sinon == prise de poids  

autre regle
corps dit attention le salopio il me prive donc je met en reserve 

le réequilibrage de poids se fait par la correction de ses habitudes alimentaires
pas par des privations ou autre substitues

tu as un corps de mamifère alors suit les regles de la biologie plutot que tous les trucs à la con de dieteticiens

PS : le yoga ca aide plus que le velo


----------



## morden (29 Mai 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas plutôt la ficelle du string?


oui, en fait on a apellé le string "motivation"  sinon c'est trop impersonnel !

[edit : ben là je suis tombé à 102 Kg et je partait à 110 !  mais je fais les deux: sport ET attention à ce que je mange ]

A part ça, je commence à avoir faim moi !!  !!


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2006)

autoportrait devient "apprenez à manger avec tatouille"


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Mai 2006)

morden a dit:
			
		

> oui, en fait on a apellé le string "motivation"  sinon c'est trop impersonnel !
> 
> [edit : ben là je suis tombé à 102 Kg et je partait à 110 !  mais je fais les deux: sport ET attention à ce que je mange ]
> 
> A part ça, je commence à avoir faim moi !!  !!



accroche donc un string sur ton écran... ça devrait t'aider à te motiver...


----------



## tatouille (29 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> autoportrait devient "apprenez à manger avec tatouille"



non non bas les masques


----------



## Amok (29 Mai 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> tu as un corps de mamifère


Et soyons clair : ce n'est pas sale ! 

Ceci étant, en es-tu sûr ? Juste une question, Morden : es-tu né dans un oeuf ?

Et si non, t'inquiètes ! En tant que Mammifère, tu as de la marge !


----------



## tatouille (29 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et soyons clair : ce n'est pas sale !
> 
> Ceci étant, en es-tu sûr ? Juste une question, Morden : es-tu né dans un oeuf ?



On ne peut pas tous être multi-thread


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Mai 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> On ne peut pas tous être multi-thread


La charte tatouille, la charte!


----------



## Amok (29 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> La charte tatouille, la charte!


Laisse le vivre ses derniers instants : vu comme il a pourri le sujet, il est banni d'ici ce soir ! 

Criez tous avec moi : "ALEM ! ALEM ! ALEM !" :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Mai 2006)

Quel s*laud cet Amok.





_Ne me remercie pas, je le pense sincèrement. _


----------



## tatouille (29 Mai 2006)

[SIZE=-1]L'*autoportrait* devient pour l'artiste le reflet de son identité





[/SIZE]


----------



## Lastrada (29 Mai 2006)




----------



## tatouille (29 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> juste parce que je ne peux plus bouler pour l'instant : t'es belle, Mado, j'aime ton autoportrait tout simple, tout bien&#8230; et puis, j'espère que c'était bien, hein, Sardaigne, ciel bleu&#8230; pas bateau sick&#8230;
> Voilà, c'était un commentaire de femme qui aime les hommes (vaut mieux préciser, on ne sait jamais)&#8230; donc tout à fait *objectif !*
> 
> et puis sinon, allez, vous êtes beaux aussi, les autres, et puis je vous aime :love: (là, je copie sur Melounette, j'aime bien comment elle parle, cette membre-là&#8230
> ...


L'autoportrait et les autres

ceci est ma peinture et je la présente que très rarement mais c'est tout à fait dans la démarche de l'autoportrait
plus que la photo truc tu peux aller fouiller ici aussi


----------



## imimi (29 Mai 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> ... ceci est ma peinture ...


T'es allé voir du côté de ce fil là ?


----------



## supermoquette (29 Mai 2006)

Tu as surtout une vilaine peau à soigner


----------



## Lastrada (29 Mai 2006)

Si seulement je l'avais cadrée plus haut. J'aurais du la poster dans vos photos ratées, celle-là, tiens.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

>



Sympathique moto-portrait


----------



## nicogala (29 Mai 2006)

@Lastrada : VN avec guidon corne-vache rajouté ?


----------



## dool (29 Mai 2006)

Dedicace à Corinne !  :love:






Soyez indulgents hein, 'suis sur la pointe des pieds là !


----------



## Lastrada (29 Mai 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> @Lastrada : VN avec guidon corne-vache rajouté ?



 - Mais kékidit lui ? tépapotible !

 , c'est une moto dans ma rue   

Hop, je poste utile.




Je crois que je viens d'inventer le concept du photoflood. Je vais en parler à Steve.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Mai 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Dedicace à Corinne !  :love:
> 
> 
> 
> Soyez indulgents hein, 'suis sur la pointe des pieds là !



Arrête la bière, tu prends du ventre.


----------



## Lastrada (29 Mai 2006)




----------



## Foguenne (29 Mai 2006)




----------



## Amok (29 Mai 2006)

C'est quoi, cette chose sur l'épaule de Silvia ?! :love:


----------



## Lastrada (29 Mai 2006)

C'est l'effet ballot.


----------



## nicogala (29 Mai 2006)

Moi je dis que le Doc il a l'air plus sain au bon air que devant son écran... l'a bon teint et mine fort réjouie  ... remarquez dans sa position... :mouais:


----------



## IceandFire (29 Mai 2006)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi, cette chose sur l'épaule de Silvia ?! :love:


A sa gauche, ou à sa droite?


----------



## Grug2 (30 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi, cette chose sur l'épaule de Silvia ?! :love:


collection macgé automne/hiver 2004.


----------



## Lastrada (30 Mai 2006)




----------



## Lastrada (30 Mai 2006)

Ce *truc* () ouvre au moins à 1 !


----------



## dada didouda (30 Mai 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Ce trouve ouvre au moins à 1 !



c'est quoi donc que c'est ce truc ? un lavabo ?

chouettes photos lastrada, tu veux exploser le record d'autoportrait on dirait ? bravo pour la quantité et la qualité !


----------



## Foguenne (30 Mai 2006)

Bon dernière photo avant un moment, nous poursuivons notre route vers des contrées non wifi-isées...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Mai 2006)

Pas très crédible ta pose foguenne


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Dedicace à Corinne !  :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




c'est pour quand ?


----------



## ikiki (30 Mai 2006)

Je coupe un peu la série de Paul  mais... femme au volant... :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:



​


----------



## Luc G (30 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi, cette chose sur l'épaule de Silvia ?! :love:



En plus il me semblait que la Pentecôte, c'était le week-end prochain, il est tombé du ciel, le doc ? 

Lastrada, je suis sûr que tu as une vocation cachée pour la pub : va voir Arthur, Martin et les autres et tu leur proposes une gamme de machines à laver "Narcisse", ta fortune est faite


----------



## Lastrada (30 Mai 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi donc que c'est ce truc ? un lavabo ?


 Essayes de te photographier dans ton lavabo, et on en reparle, tu me dis si tu te vois ...  




			
				dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> chouettes photos lastrada, tu veux exploser le record d'autoportrait on dirait ? bravo pour la quantité et la qualité !



Merci.

Ouais, j'vais tout exploser, j'vais tous les bouffer.

@Luc Gé : J'ai dit que j'arrêtais la Lessive, j'ai pas dit où,..


----------



## teo (30 Mai 2006)

_Bon demain je vous fais une sortie de douche avec mon K750 tout neuf si j'arrive à le faire fonctionner._


----------



## Amok (30 Mai 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Bon demain je vous fais une sortie de douche avec mon K750 tout neuf si j'arrive à le faire fonctionner._


Vas-y ! J'apporte l'Egoïste !


----------



## Hérisson (30 Mai 2006)

Vous me reconnaissez ???


----------



## mado (30 Mai 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Bon demain je vous fais une sortie de douche avec mon K750 tout neuf si j'arrive à le faire fonctionner._


Après ton footing ?  :love:

Avec capteurs olfactifs ton nouveau jouet ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Mai 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour quand ?




*C'est vrai ça Dool*
depuis quand bois-tu de la bière ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Mai 2006)

Hérisson a dit:
			
		

> Vous me reconnaissez ???



Luciano Benetton?


----------



## Lastrada (31 Mai 2006)

Clin d'oeil aux têtes raides, à Sonic Youth et à Yvos.


----------



## Amok (31 Mai 2006)

Tu as déjà pensé a consulter un ophtalmo ?! :afraid:



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *A la recherche d'Ingmar Bergman...*



On dirait plutot des moaïs de l'ile de Pâques !


----------



## dool (31 Mai 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est vrai ça Dool*
> depuis quand bois-tu de la bière ?




Depuis ma venue chez le mangeur de cochons en tout genre...j'avais du retard a ratrapper, voilà ce que ça donne !!! 

Pour faire une remarque constructive (mouarf) en passant, je vous fait juste remarquer qu'un gros bidon ça marche aussi bien qu'un décolleté (dixit la Lumineuse) apparement...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Mai 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Luciano Benetton?



Pas en super forme la dernière fois qu'on l'a croisé... :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Mai 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Clin d'oeil aux têtes raides, à Sonic Youth et à Yvos.



Mon Dieu!!! Il s'est peint des mains sur le visage!!!!    
J'espère que c'est de la gouache, parce que le white spirit, ça ruine la peau...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Mai 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est pour nous faire remarquer que *lui au moins* il connait le nom de ces mystérieuses grandes figures de pierre venues du fond des z'âges.
> _Il doit y avoir une étudiante en histoire de l'art option Arts Premiers qui est arrivée sur MacGé©...
> _


Le bar n'est pas encore rouvert qu'il y a déjà des bans en route...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est pour nous faire remarquer que *lui au moins* il connait le nom de ces mystérieuses grandes figures de pierre venues du fond des z'âges.


Il faut dire que le fond des âges, c'est à peu de chose près sa date de naissance... 

Allez, les amis lusitano-belges ont repris la route (snif).
Reste le souvenir de quelques jours ensoleillés par leur présence et les images d'un bonheur simple déjà enfui.


----------



## supermoquette (31 Mai 2006)

Ça fait diablement mal ces allergies aux fruits de mer


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2006)

Quand est ce qu'on va la voir ta tronche SM ?  
M'enfin.


----------



## Amok (31 Mai 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est pour nous faire remarquer que *lui au moins* il connait le nom de ces mystérieuses grandes figures de pierre venues du fond des z'âges.
> _Il doit y avoir une étudiante en histoire de l'art option Arts Premiers qui est arrivée sur MacGé©...
> _



Tout faux ! A défaut d'être cultivé, je lis Corto Maltese !  :love:



			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Le bar n'est pas encore rouvert qu'il y a déjà des bans en route...



Ca... 



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il faut dire que le fond des âges, c'est à peu de chose près sa date de naissance...
> 
> Allez, les amis lusitano-belges ont repris la route (snif).
> Reste le souvenir de quelques jours ensoleillés par leur présence et les images d'un bonheur simple déjà enfui.



La dernière fois que j'ai vu une langue pareille, c'était celle d'un caméléon crevé d'étouffement !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> La dernière fois que j'ai vu une langue pareille, c'était celle d'un caméléon crevé d'étouffement !


Allons, allons, sans remonter jusqu'à ton adolescence dans la forêt primitive, tu dois bien avoir des souvenirs plus récents...


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Clin d'oeil aux têtes raides, à Sonic Youth et à Yvos.



mon précédent avatar était une raie...tenté?


----------



## nicogala (31 Mai 2006)

Entre 4 yeux avec ma 4 cordes...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Juin 2006)

Autoportrait en décembre :


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Juin 2006)

Autoportrait en pays Bigouden


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juin 2006)

Cette fois c'est sur on a touché le fond.
En même temps une fois au fond un bon coup de talon et hop on remonte...

  





nicogala tu es gaucher?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En même temps une fois au fond un bon coup de talon et hop on remonte...




*Oui mais en même temps*
des fois on reste accroché par une saloperie


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Juin 2006)

Le fond? Je ne crois pas... Ecoutez les garçons je viens de me taper une série de DVD de John Waters, et je trouve qu'il y a des trucs qui s'inscrivent parfaitement dans l'esthétique de ce maître à penser... Vous voyez toujours tout en noir... 

Poutous partout :love: 

Patou.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Le fond? Je ne crois pas... Ecoutez les garçons je viens de me taper une série de DVD de John Waters, et je trouve qu'il y a des trucs qui s'inscrivent parfaitement dans l'esthétique de ce maître à penser... Vous voyez toujours tout en noir...
> 
> *Poutous partout :love:
> 
> Patou*.


Tu fais dans le Nephou Style, Patoch?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais dans le Nephou Style, Patoch?



Non, j'ai décidé d'être infiniment bon et sympathique... Ne me coupez pas dans mon élan, hein!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Non, j'ai décidé d'être infiniment bon et sympathique... Ne me coupez pas dans mon élan, hein!




_no comment _










(Mais j'ai quand même une irrépressible envie de me marrer.)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> (Mais j'ai quand même une irrépressible envie de me marrer.)



Le vomi du crapau glaireux n'atteint pas l'aigle magnanime...


----------



## Patamach (1 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il faut dire que le fond des âges, c'est à peu de chose près sa date de naissance...
> 
> Allez, les amis lusitano-belges ont repris la route (snif).
> Reste le souvenir de quelques jours ensoleillés par leur présence et les images d'un bonheur simple déjà enfui.



Une photo qui n'a rien à envier à l'original, certes peint.


----------



## IceandFire (1 Juin 2006)

non tu confonds


----------



## Lastrada (1 Juin 2006)




----------



## doudou83 (1 Juin 2006)

photo prise avec mon tel et bidouillée  (oui oui ,je vous rassure je ne suis pas entièrement comme cela....:love


----------



## da capo (1 Juin 2006)

Le fils de Michel Serrault !


----------



## IceandFire (1 Juin 2006)

La belle est noire et devant hein


----------



## doudou83 (1 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Le fils de Michel Serrault !



:love: :love::love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Juin 2006)

:mouais:


----------



## IceandFire (1 Juin 2006)

pas un pitbull !!!  un petites bulles ©gustave Parking :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :afraid:
> Je ne sais pas ce qu'il est en train de faire subir à son pitbull, mais je ne suis pas sûr de vouloir avoir des précisions




*J'avais pourtant cru comprendre*
qu'il s'était remis avec sa copine...






:hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'avais pourtant cru comprendre*
> qu'il s'était remis avec sa copine...
> 
> 
> ...



Entre hier et aujourd'hui, si tu continues, tu vas pouvoir ouvrir un thread courrier du coeur et carnet mondain, mon Dupond...


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2006)

ccm a dit:
			
		

> puisque c'est la série "mon oeil"


moi aussi j'peux le faire 

attention kitsch time :afraid:






spéciale kassedédi (wesh) au concombre pour le cadre  ​mon dieu c'est d'une laideur  :casse:


----------



## tatouille (1 Juin 2006)




----------



## sofiping (1 Juin 2006)

Ouaih ouaih ... moi aussi je vous ais à l'oeil jusque dimanche ... :hein:


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2006)

toi non plus tu te coiffes jamais ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Juin 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> toi non plus tu te coiffes jamais ?



c'est pas un problème de peigne pour sofiping, c'est lié aux doigts trop souvent dans la prise  :rateau: 

Sofi :  :love:  

maiwen : hummmm magnifique ce cadre... si si vraiment...  :gerbe:   :love:


----------



## teo (1 Juin 2006)

Celle-là me plait moyen mais bon, chose promise, chose due  Je ne maîtrise pas encore trop cette petite merveille de K750i comme le Créateur de ce Lieu 


Yen a d'autres mais bon... la charte en ferait une maladie alors je poste pas 






La compo est naze mais avec ses reflets et ses lignes de fuite marrantes j'aime bien ma salle de bain


----------



## imimi (1 Juin 2006)

P***** c'qu'elle est grande ta salle de bain


----------



## Amok (1 Juin 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Autoportrait en décembre :


(Je la cite car elle est quelques pages avant...)

Voilà... Des millions d'années d'évolution technologique, des labos qui coutent des millions de $, des ingenieurs, techniciens, de la logistique et du génie pour créer, fabriquer, rendre abordable la photographie numérique. Et à l'arrivée ? Ca !!!


----------



## krystof (1 Juin 2006)

Oui, et bien moi, je suis client. J'adore. J'achète l'oeuvre complète.

Clampin a trouvé son maitre


----------



## teo (1 Juin 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> P***** c'qu'elle est grande ta salle de bain



je m'y perd parfois, le cerveau embrumé par les effluves d'_Opium_ d'YSL ou de l'_Eau d'Hadrien_ d'Annick Goutal 




C'est surtout les effets des reflets... mais c'est vrai qu'elle doit pas être loin des 5m2, ce qui est pas mal déjà  Les _habitué-es_ te diront que le miroir y est pour beaucoup 


Edit:



			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> soit c'est ça, soit c'est le bonhomme qui est petit...
> 
> 
> j'ai pas pu résister



Comment ça petit ? 1m74 tout mouillé  si je te chope je te fous sous la douche, avec simple appareil et sans numérique


----------



## Amok (1 Juin 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et bien moi, je suis client. J'adore. J'achète l'oeuvre complète.
> 
> Clampin a trouvé son maitre


Si tu as le budget pour les achats d'art, je peux t'envoyer sous pli discret les photos que ma mère a fait de son clebs. C'est le même style mais bien plus novateur. Un placement pour le futur !


----------



## mado (1 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah ??
> :mouais:


 

Chuuuuut  :rose: 

(Juste qu'il faut des échasses pour se laver les dents chez teo...)


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juin 2006)

Je ne ferai aucun commentaire sur la petite taille de madonna


----------



## Amok (1 Juin 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Chuuuuut  :rose:
> 
> (Juste qu'il faut des échasses pour se laver les dents chez teo...)



En plus ca doit faire mal ! Perso, je reste avec ma bonne vieille brosse !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En plus ca doit faire mal ! ...



Certes, cependant, bien moins qu'avec un tabouret... :rateau:


----------



## mado (1 Juin 2006)

Bon, ok ! La prochaine fois autoportrait lavage de dents chez teo..


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juin 2006)

Téo il manque la serviette nouée esthétiquement sur les hanches   

Momo ton flat a un air de Stylandie hivernale


----------



## teo (1 Juin 2006)

Le lavabo est vraiment trop haut placé. C'est un fait (le créateur est plus étourdi que moi). Mais la douche est terrible :love: C'est une _deux places et demi_, voire _trois_ suivant les gabarits  )

Encore jamais testé dans cette dernière config je dois dire !


PS: Tibo: pour la serviette, je ne la mettrai que quand je prendrai une photo _verticale_


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juin 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et bien moi, je suis client. J'adore. J'achète l'oeuvre complète.
> 
> Clampin a trouvé son maitre



Faire offre par MP. 



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as le budget pour les achats d'art, je peux t'envoyer sous pli discret les photos que ma mère a fait de son clebs. C'est le même style mais bien plus novateur. Un placement pour le futur !



Tu te souviens du Fla...


----------



## wip (1 Juin 2006)

Bon ben voila ma gueule , juste avant de partir en vacances il y a deux semaines (bouh, c'est déjà fini...), en testant les lunettes de soleil d'une amie. Je sais, je ressemble beaucoup à mon avatar... :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juin 2006)

wip a dit:
			
		

> juste avant de partir en vacances il y a deux semaines (bouh, c'est déjà fini...),


T'as fait un safari-au-kenya?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> T'as fait un safari-au-kenya?


Non, il est parti faire des foie gras dans le Gers.


----------



## nicogala (1 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> nicogala tu es gaucher?


Ben non pourquoi  Que te fais supputer ??

Tu vois bien que non :




Pour Ed : Charvel 3B (fin '80)


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juin 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Ben non pourquoi  Que te fais supputer ??


Bah sur ton portrait le Mi est en bas.


----------



## Melounette (1 Juin 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

>


Haaaaaaan, ouééééééééé.:love: Merci Teo pour cette séquence hormonale. Ca tombe bien, je n'avais plus de chocolat. Jolis tétons.:rose: 


> Yen a d'autres mais bon... la charte en ferait une maladie alors je poste pas


Non, mais tu peux toujours mpéter....


----------



## nicogala (1 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah sur ton portrait le Mi est en bas.


Bah oui mais le chevalet est à droite


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love::love:
> 
> 
> _Et attends : il parait qu'elle s'essaye à* la mise en page magnifiée par ordinateur*, des fois, par des nuits sans lune, pour des faire-parts de mariage et d'anniversaire et pour composer des annonces AV qu'elle scotche sur la vitre arrière de sa voiture !!
> _



Moquez vous, moquez vous, un jour Super Flat vous surprendra !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juin 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Moquez vous, moquez vous, un jour Super Flat vous surprendra !!!!



On le verrra posant assis sur un lion pendant un safari au Kenya ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On le verrra posant assis sur un lion pendant un safari au Kenya ?


Zut, moi qui espérais un autoportrait de tibo...
D'ailleurs les enfants, ce n'est pas parce qu'alèm est en vacances qu'il faut se lâcher... Plus de photos, moins de blabla, merci.


----------



## La SAGEsse (1 Juin 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Dedicace à Corinne !  :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





En réponse de ta dédicace...


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Zut, moi qui espérais un autoportrait de tibo...
> D'ailleurs les enfants, ce n'est pas parce qu'alèm est en vacances qu'il faut se lâcher... Plus de photos, moins de blabla, merci.




Et ma main dans ta gueule?!


----------



## Amok (1 Juin 2006)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juin 2006)

À défaut de chair Doc, un bout de ma cervelle... Comme je ne saurais me décerveler pour la poser ici sous quelque forme iconique que ce soit, je vous la livre par écrit. 
Cette main me fait penser à une nouvelle de Werber, je cite. 
_"J'aboutis à la conclusion que le mieux était encore de m'en faire une amie. Cette main, après tout, m'avait été très utile par le passé et pouvait encore m'être précieuse. Elle souhaitait son autonomie, tant mieux. Ainsi je disposerais en permanence d'un deuxième avis à portée... de main. Je me résolus donc à signer un contrat d'association avec ma main gauche"_.


----------



## PommeQ (1 Juin 2006)

J'apporte une modeste contribution ... aprés la decouverte de ce fil ...







Bon Ok ... c'est pas vraiment un autoportrait :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> En réponse de ta dédicace...






attention , tu penches un peu trop en arriere     








ps: felicitaaaaaations !!!:love: :love: :love:


----------



## nicogala (1 Juin 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Bon Ok ... c'est pas vraiment un autoportrait :rateau:


Je crois que je veux même pas savoir ce que c'est ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2006)

......il est rond !!!!   
et bien evidemment rose !!!!


----------



## PommeQ (1 Juin 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je veux même pas savoir ce que c'est ...



Tout de suite ... l'autre


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2006)

ben .....moi c'est pas demain que je vais dans  une salle d'accouchement !!  
















oui, je sais , un brin de rangement ça ferait pas de mal :rateau: :rateau: 
de toute facon c'est mon regne a moi , personne  a le droit d'y rentrer


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2006)

mais tatav la charte !  :love:

et les zautres gens de la maison ils se lavent pas ? :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais tatav la charte !  :love:
> et les zautres gens de la maison ils se lavent pas ? :afraid:






c'est mon ventre ou mon bordel qui ne respecte pas la charte ? 


les'zautre n'ont que a se partager l'autre salle de bain (que je squatte aussi )


----------



## Dory (1 Juin 2006)

Des ventres bien ronds ...d'autres bien plats...et des cicatrices aussi....
jolies photos ...:love: 
Princess tu as quelque chose à reprocher aux salles d'accouchement? :love: le personnel est très gentil...


----------



## Amok (1 Juin 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> c'est mon ventre ou mon bordel qui ne respecte pas la charte ?



Oh, le bordel n'a jamais été un problème....


----------



## valoriel (1 Juin 2006)

Dis moi princess, j'ai toujours pas vu l'autoportrait de ta fille?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Princess tu as quelque chose à reprocher aux salles d'accouchement? :love: le personnel est très gentil...




aux salles d'accouchement non    
pour ce qui est de  l'accouchement en lui meme ...... de toute evidence tu as raté 
la narration de la naissance de fiston et surtout de fifille     







ps : ben , alors !!!!!! le bar n'ouvre pas encore????????    
et dire que j'ai un tas de truc a raconter, surtout mes derniers recrutements


----------



## Saltabadil (1 Juin 2006)

Bon, ben je viens poster un ptit autoportrait après m'être amusé avec The Gimp. Au final, le résultat est bizarre :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (2 Juin 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Ouaih ouaih ... moi aussi je vous ais à l'oeil jusque dimanche ... :hein:




Mais !!! Si si !  



ouai nan je plaisante 1....


----------



## teo (2 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Haaaaaaan, ouééééééééé.:love: Merci Teo pour cette séquence hormonale. Ca tombe bien, je n'avais plus de chocolat. Jolis tétons.:rose:
> 
> Non, mais tu peux toujours mpéter....



:rose: ravi que les têtons aient cet effet là  Mais pour la _tablette de chocolat_, j'en ai vraiment pas sur moi, enfin, ou alors un peu mou le chocolat au niveau des abdos


----------



## JPTK (2 Juin 2006)

Oui j'ai fait graver mon nom sur mes chiottes !


----------



## macmarco (2 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'ai fait graver mon nom sur mes chiottes !




JPTKrave ! :rateau:


----------



## esope (2 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'ai fait graver mon nom sur mes chiottes !
> 
> tof​



ouah vu l'angle tu dois avoir des chiottes super grandes


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Juin 2006)

Tu connais le mec qui a passé une mauvaise soirée?
Ben il est là...


----------



## JPTK (2 Juin 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> ouah vu l'angle tu dois avoir des chiottes super grandes




Ou peut-être ils donnent sur un couloir puis dans la cuisine, si j'avais posé l'apn vers mon frigo soit bcp plus loin, là tu aurais vraiment fanstasmé sur la superficie supposée de mes cabinets


----------



## esope (2 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais le mec qui a passé une mauvaise soirée?
> Ben il est là...



tu aurais même peut-être pu la mettre *là*   



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ou peut-être ils donnent sur un couloir puis dans la cuisine, si j'avais posé l'apn vers mon frigo soit bcp plus loin, là tu aurais vraiment fanstasmé sur la superficie supposée de mes cabinets



De toute façon même si tes cabinets sont grand ils son mal foutus, tu as les genoux tout recroquevillés...


----------



## wip (2 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> T'as fait un safari-au-kenya?


 
C'est les lunettes qui te font dire ça ??

Non, je suis allé chez mes parents, sur la cote d'azur, aux Issambres pour ceux qui connaissent. C'était le seul endroit en France ou ils avaient pas prévu de neige... :rose: .
J'espérait voir l'homme de l'atlantide qui vit pas trop loin, mais je pense que l'eau était encore trop froide pour lui


----------



## Patamach (2 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'ai fait graver mon nom sur mes chiottes !



A chier ta photo


----------



## sofiping (2 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'ai fait graver mon nom sur mes chiottes !



Tu fais chmiiiiiire Jaipatoukakater ... on peut pas agrandir la photo   ... 

les yeux ... c'est les yeux qu'veux voir ... le fond de ton âme !!!


----------



## Saltabadil (2 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> moi, c'est petit, mes toilettes, vous voyez (mais qu'est-ce que j'ai de grandes mains !). Je me trouve un peu moche là-dessus, mais tant pis, j'assume, ça me permet de vous dire tout le bien et le rigolo que je pense de vos derniers posts sans flooder



Mais non tu es très bien sur cette photo !
Par contre il faudrait vraiment que tu changes de miroir ! Ou alors il y a un chat chez toi depuis la dernière fois qu'on est venus ou quoi ? Il a laissé plein de griffures partout !
Bonne après midi à toi et à tous !


----------



## da capo (2 Juin 2006)

non, je ne crois pas : mais son train de vie n'est plus ce qu'il était


----------



## da capo (2 Juin 2006)

intuition féminine ? euh, non :rose:

je passe mon tour


----------



## jahrom (2 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'ai fait graver mon nom sur mes chiottes !



Héhéhé enfin un autoportrait digne de ce nom !!!


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Héhéhé enfin un autoportrait digne de ce nom !!!


oui, mais c'est qui le mec assis sur sa tête?


----------



## Dory (2 Juin 2006)

> Tu connais le mec qui a passé une mauvaise soirée?
> Ben il est là...


Je ne vois pas tes pustules...


----------



## iota (2 Juin 2006)

Salut.



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

>


Un grand classique : _Le Pousseur de Rodin_ (je vous l'accorde, un peu moins connu que le penseur).



@+
iota


----------



## ultrabody (2 Juin 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Un grand classique : _Le Pousseur de Rodin_ (je vous l'accorde, un peu moins connu que le penseur).
> 
> ...



lool

bien trouvé ^^


----------



## Lastrada (3 Juin 2006)

Place des Vosges.


----------



## bengilli (3 Juin 2006)

on a beau être des saltimbanques, on repart souvent avec les filles


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> on a beau être des saltimbanques, on repart souvent avec les filles



Celui qui a la bouche ouverte... oui celui là...

Ben on dirait mon kiki.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Juin 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Celui qui a la bouche ouverte... oui celui là...
> 
> Ben on dirait mon kiki.



ton kiki aussi joue du pipo ?


----------



## TheraBylerm (3 Juin 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ton kiki aussi joue du pipo ?



Aie, j'ai mal au concombre.  

ok, je sors...


----------



## Galatée (3 Juin 2006)

Hop, hop, hop 




_Edit : chui pas un animal !!!  Mais oui, c'est Gimp._


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juin 2006)

Critique encore ma filleule comme ça et tu vas voir


----------



## La mouette (3 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Critique encore ma filleule comme ça et tu vas voir



 Toi tu te caches derrière tes lunettes


----------



## La mouette (3 Juin 2006)

Il fait beau mais y a bcp de vent :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (3 Juin 2006)

Dans la série du jeu avec les reflets :


----------



## macmarco (3 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> c'est superbeau, belle lumière, belles couleurs,belle composition ! ça devient très abstrait, ça pourrait presque être de la peinture j'aime bien quand les frontières s'effacent comme ça (mais en revanche, je n'aime pas trop les imitations : de la peinture par la photo ou l'inverse) et là, j'aime beaucoup le mystère
> 
> P.S. je le dis comme ça, parce que je ne peux pas te bouler




Merci beaucoup Elise.   

_Bah moi j'ai pu !_


----------



## esope (3 Juin 2006)

Dans la carrière de calcaire du Revest


----------



## .Steff (4 Juin 2006)

J'ai été voir E.T et son pote sur la lune aujourd'hui :mouais:.


PS: la texture de la photo est du au fait que c'est un A.P spécial climat lunaire


----------



## Lastrada (4 Juin 2006)




----------



## ange_63 (5 Juin 2006)

Et un de plus... (Toujours avec ma webCam)


----------



## pim (6 Juin 2006)

Coucou ange_63 

Pas mal le petit logo "Ange" en bas à droite 

(tiens moi aussi faut que je me fasse un petit logo - genre un truc avec un lapin qui essaye de faire son cours de géométrie  )


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> (tiens moi aussi faut que je me fasse un petit logo - genre un truc avec un lapin qui essaye de faire son cours de géométrie  )


Au temps pour moi, j'ai toujours cru qu'il s'agissait d'un lapin essayant de sauter une équerre. Je ne me suis pas étonné outre mesure : comme le dit la sagesse populaire, les lapins, c'est mignon, mais c'est con.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Juin 2006)

Hé bé! Il est en forme, ce soir, l'être suprême...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hé bé! Il est en forme, ce soir, l'être suprême...


 Bof, une petite baisse de libido pourtant. Rien de grave, mais tout de même...

Qu'on m'apporte un lapin et une ceinture ! 

Et pour repartir sur de bons rails après ce bref interlude : 


			
				ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Et un de plus... (Toujours avec ma webCam)


----------



## pim (6 Juin 2006)

Je ne résiste pas à céder au côté légèrement narcissique de ce fil 

Pour ceux qui ne me connaissent pas, oui oui c'est bien des morceaux de fromage fondu dont je me suis moi-même recouvert. J'adore le fromage fondu. Quant à la photo cela répondait à un ardent désir de ressembler à un animal du Grand Nord, avec les oreilles pendantes, le museau froid et luisant, la langue pendante


----------



## pim (6 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Au temps pour moi, j'ai toujours cru qu'il s'agissait d'un lapin essayant de sauter une équerre. Je ne me suis pas étonné outre mesure : comme le dit la sagesse populaire, les lapins, c'est mignon, mais c'est con.



Disons que point de vue érotique, on a fait mieux qu'une équerre. Cependant, la remarque de Dock confirme que cet avatar me va mieux que le précédent (celui avec Super Dupont plein de muscles)


----------



## jahrom (6 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Au temps pour moi, j'ai toujours cru qu'il s'agissait d'un lapin essayant de sauter une équerre. Je ne me suis pas étonné outre mesure : comme le dit la sagesse populaire, les lapins, c'est mignon, mais c'est con.



Ou d'un lapin qui se la mesure... 

"Ouais ! 4 centimètres ! l'est en forme le Jeannot aujourd'hui..."


----------



## Amok (6 Juin 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Quant à la photo cela répondait à un ardent désir de ressembler à un animal du Grand Nord, avec les oreilles pendantes, le museau froid et luisant, la langue pendante



Un lapin ?!


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Je ne résiste pas à céder au côté légèrement narcissique de ce fil
> 
> Pour ceux qui ne me connaissent pas, oui oui c'est bien des morceaux de fromage fondu dont je me suis moi-même recouvert. J'adore le fromage fondu. Quant à la photo cela répondait à un ardent désir de ressembler à un animal du Grand Nord, avec les oreilles pendantes, le museau froid et luisant, la langue pendante



Inutile de dire que la ressemblance n'est pas frappante...


----------



## pim (6 Juin 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Inutile de dire que la ressemblance n'est pas frappante...



Ah mince pourtant j'ai fait un effort sur ce coup là


----------



## pim (6 Juin 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ou d'un lapin qui se la mesure...
> 
> "Ouais ! 4 centimètres ! l'est en forme le Jeannot aujourd'hui..."


Que d'effort


----------



## Melounette (6 Juin 2006)

Bon bin, je suis tombée amoureuse des yeux de Galatée, du coup j'ai voulu faire des essais de rouge...à lèvres pour lui répondre, ça a rien donné. 
J'ai quand même fait un p'tit quelque chose sur ma pomme, salement retouché sur photoshop pour faire comme une pochette de disque des années 80. Bah c'est rigolu.


----------



## teo (6 Juin 2006)

encore une photo nombriliste sous la douche, elle me fait bien marrer celle-là 





J'aime vraiment bien ce K750i :love:


----------



## Amok (6 Juin 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> encore une photo nombriliste sous la douche, elle me fait bien marrer celle-là
> 
> 
> 
> J'aime vraiment bien ce K750i :love:



Bah ca ne se voit pas ! Visiblement tu n'es pas du matin !


----------



## teo (6 Juin 2006)

Le nombril ou nombriliste ?

C'est pas parce qu'on ne voit pas que ça n'y est pas  

A part ça, je suis vraiment pas du matin, surtout quand j'ai pas eu ma douche 



_Edit: Pitin 6500 pile poil. C'est grave docteur ?_


----------



## yvos (6 Juin 2006)

k750i, c'est ton modèle de pommeau de douche? 
me dis pas qu'en plus, il fait téléphooooooone?!

nan..


pas mal en tout cas!


----------



## Stargazer (6 Juin 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Edit: Pitin 6500 pile poil. C'est grave docteur ?_



Sous le coup d'une lecture trop rapide j'ai cru que tu parlais de la toison sur le torse là ...


----------



## da capo (6 Juin 2006)

En grossissant un peu, on a le spectacle façon "premières loges" sur le chrome de la robinetterie


----------



## yvos (6 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a essayé la vitre de la douche ? là à gauche du teo ? avec toshop on doit pouvoir récupérer des pixels ?



ah ça, c'est pas bien de laisser trainer ses pixels dans le bac de douche...pas bien..


----------



## Stargazer (6 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a essayé la vitre de la douche ? là à gauche du teo ? avec toshop on doit pouvoir récupérer des pixels ?




Si on regarde bien on voit un slip noir non ...?


----------



## Melounette (6 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a essayé la vitre de la douche ? là à gauche du teo ? avec toshop on doit pouvoir récupérer des pixels ?


On ne voit que sa main derrière le dos qui tient un truc (la poignée de douche ?)


----------



## yvos (6 Juin 2006)

En tout état de cause, il nous faut saluer le courage et le talent de cet *homme tronc-monobras*: prendre une photo avec un pommeau de douche dans de telle condition est une prouesse 

Faudrait par contre l'aider à sortir de sa douche...si la personne qui l'a posé dedans pouvait repasser...

D'avance merci pour lui!


----------



## mamyblue (6 Juin 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> En tout état de cause, il nous faut saluer le courage et le talent de cet *homme tronc-monobras*: prendre une photo avec un pommeau de douche dans de telle condition est une prouesse
> 
> Faudrait par contre l'aider à sortir de sa douche...si la personne qui l'a posé dedans pouvait repasser...
> 
> D'avance merci pour lui!


 Oui le pôvre il peut rester longtemps comme ça si personne ne vient... Enfin pour l'instant il donne pas l'impression d'être malheureux :love: Yvos c'est sûre quelqu'un vas venir pour le sauver  j'espère...


----------



## Melounette (6 Juin 2006)

Edité, c'était très con. Le flood ne passera plus par moi.


----------



## ange_63 (6 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a essayé la vitre de la douche ? là à gauche du teo ? avec toshop on doit pouvoir récupérer des pixels ?





			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si on regarde bien on voit un slip noir non ...?




En effet bien vu! 
sur le reflet on voit qu'il prend sa douche en caleçon


----------



## tatouille (6 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Edité, c'était très con. Le flood ne passera plus par moi.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bah ca ne se voit pas ! Visiblement tu n'es pas du matin !



Mais dis donc c'est vrai ça...

Teo n'a pas de kiki.

Cette fois-ci (rires..) c'est sur !!!


----------



## joubichou (6 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Edité, c'était très con. Le flood ne passera plus par moi.


dis moi Melounette,y t'on embêté les gros guignols,si 
ça va pas tu appelles Tonton Pastis hein ?


----------



## teo (6 Juin 2006)

pitin les zami-es-s... et la Charte ?  Amok, t'en est toujours à mater les garçons dans les douches ? Continue c'est que comme ça qu'on évite le coup de la savonnette arf arf arf ; )
Si demain matin je poste pré-pissou, je me fais bannir à coup sûr 

On verra si je me met en maillot dimanche à Beauduc, les présents confirmeront dans un sens ou dans un autre :rateau:

Pour les fans de Photoshop, je vous assure que la photo n'est pas retouchée et que si vous voulez chercher un bout de fesse ou de slip, allez y ma photo est _bollocks & butt naked_


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Juin 2006)

Nan nan s'en fout.


----------



## jahrom (6 Juin 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Si demain matin je poste pré-pissou, je me fais bannir à coup sûr



Chiche ?  

PS : Je ne savais pas que tu faisais des messages subliminaux...


----------



## mamyblue (6 Juin 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> pitin les zami-es-s... et la Charte ?  Amok, t'en est toujours à mater les garçons dans les douches ? Continue c'est que comme ça qu'on évite le coup de la savonnette arf arf arf ; )
> Si demain matin je poste pré-pissou, je me fais bannir à coup sûr
> 
> On verra si je me met en maillot dimanche à Beauduc, les présents confirmeront dans un sens ou dans un autre :rateau:
> ...


 Dieu merci Teo à été sauvé  Et on est le 6.6.6 c'est donc un miracle  Comme quoi tout arrive dans la vie, bienvenu parmi nous teo   :loveour le reste moi je suis pas dans le coup (maillot dimanche etc...)


----------



## teo (6 Juin 2006)

C'est Teo sans H et sans é (je l'ai enlevé pour justement ne pas avoir pas de _rapports_ avec Doquéville justement  )
Et je suis loin d'être sauvé, j'adore pécher, dès que je peux, je saute sur l'occasion et chpok encore une tâche sur mon suaire  Et je tire [** ****** *** ** *****] très régulièrement 

_(pardon Xavier j'ai pas pu m'en empêcher  )_


----------



## Nephou (6 Juin 2006)

​


----------



## mado (7 Juin 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> On verra si je me met en maillot dimanche à Beauduc...



Tu peux prévoir. Comme disait un camarguais, justement  :
_ Voilà l'été, j'aperçois le soleil
Les nuages filent et le ciel s'éclaircit
Et dans ma tête qui bourdonnent ?
Les abeilles !
J'entends rugir les plaisirs de la vie.._


----------



## tatouille (7 Juin 2006)

frimeuse


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juin 2006)

'tain moi j'arrive jamais à me raser sans m'couper


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Juin 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux prévoir. Comme disait un camarguais, justement  :
> _ Voilà l'été, j'aperçois le soleil
> Les nuages filent et le ciel s'éclaircit
> Et dans ma tête qui bourdonnent ?
> ...



Méfiez vous car le même disait aussi :

_ On m'appelle zobi,
Oui c'est moi la mouche
J'suis pas tant crédible
Car on me trouve louche
Ceux qui lisent la Bible
En ouvrant la bouche
Sont des jolies cibles,
Des gobeurs de mouches.

Et hop! dans le mille
Je fonce dans le gosier
Je ressors par les trous de nez
Et hop! dans le mille
Je fonce dans le gosier
Je ressors par les trous de nez...._

  :love: :love: :love: 
musez vous bien.... BzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZzzzzzz !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 'tain moi j'arrive jamais à me raser sans m'couper



essaye à jeun un jour... :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (7 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 'tain moi j'arrive jamais à me raser sans m'couper




C'est à dire que les rasoirs jetables, à un moment faut les jeter...


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juin 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Méfiez vous car le même disait aussi :
> 
> _On m'appelle zobi,_
> _Oui c'est moi la mouche_...


 
Ah là là, LE ZOBI c'etait le bon vieux temps ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah là là, LE ZOBI c'etait le bon vieux temps ...


Gotcha!!!


----------



## Lastrada (7 Juin 2006)




----------



## supermoquette (7 Juin 2006)

Inspecteur Lastrada, ça sonne bien !


----------



## jahrom (7 Juin 2006)

Pour Info :

La galerie Autoportraits ne fonctionne plus car mon ftp wanadoo est plein et ne peut plus être mis à jour. Les radins ne file que 100 mo !
Bientôt la galerie sera de nouveau en ligne... patiente...


----------



## Lastrada (7 Juin 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Pour Info :
> Bientôt la galerie sera de nouveau en ligne... patiente...


 
Si tu peux prevoir large, cette fois, j aime bien avoir mes aises 

PPF (c) :


----------



## JPTK (7 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> dis moi Melounette,y t'on embêté les gros guignols,si
> ça va pas tu appelles Tonton Pastis hein ?




J'espère que jamais on m'appellera de la sorte ou un truc du genre :rateau:


----------



## Melounette (7 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que jamais on m'appellera de la sorte ou un truc du genre :rateau:


Tonton Pastis ou gros guignol ? 

Tontonpastis>Peur de rien moué. Sauf de ma bêtise parfois...mais trop tard, du coup j'ai édité, voilà. Et pis bon, je suis passée de nioube qui ose à peine poster à une pure floodeuse de madame n'importe quoi, c'te honte.:rose:


----------



## Stargazer (7 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Et pis bon, je suis passée de nioube qui ose à peine poster à une pure floodeuse de madame n'importe quoi, c'te honte.:rose:



Ouais j'te l'fais pas dire !


----------



## JPTK (7 Juin 2006)

J'avais une copine qui s'appelait Karine, nous on l'appelait carabine, vu qu'elle était toujours prête à tirer un coup, c'était de circonstance, malgré tout c'était pas très glorieux


----------



## .Steff (7 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> J'avais une copine qui s'appelait Karine, nous on l'appelait carabine, vu qu'elle était toujours prête à tirer un coup, c'était de circonstance, malgré tout c'était pas très glorieux


peut -être a tu encore sa photo???  
PS: Défense de mettre une photo de carabine trouvé sur Google images  :love:


----------



## Lila (8 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> ..... Sauf de ma bêtise parfois...mais trop tard, du coup j'ai édité, voilà. Et pis bon, je suis passée de nioube qui ose à peine poster à une pure floodeuse de madame n'importe quoi, c'te honte.:rose:




...meuuuuh non ! 

..penses-tu !!!


----------



## Dory (8 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Picouto,
> 
> Voilà que tu cites les photos maintenant  !
> Oui, *ça*, exactement ce que tu vois sur cette image&#8230;  (ah la la, ces hommes&#8230; )



Je crois que le Monsieur te demande si tu fais pipi debout ....  ...


----------



## Amok (8 Juin 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Chiche ?
> 
> PS : Je ne savais pas que tu faisais des messages subliminaux...


Moi non plus !  C'est quoi, cette histoire de savonette ?  Doquéville a encore cafté ?!


----------



## Taho! (8 Juin 2006)

Autoportrait de dos, une grande première !


----------



## teo (8 Juin 2006)

Tu sais bien qu'il ne faut rien lui dire . Et à moi non plus 

Pitin, on réagit lentement avec l'âge quand même. Il t'a fallu 3 jours pour trouver le message  :rateau:  Ils font de très belles lunettes de nos jours  


_Il me reste combien de temps avant que ça m'arrive ?_ Je sens que ça s'approche à grand pas... Déjà qu'il m'a fallu 3 messages quand même pour capter le "t'es pas du matin" !


----------



## Lastrada (8 Juin 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (8 Juin 2006)




----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Juin 2006)

Prise dans le rer avec mon nokia 3200 :


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Prise dans le rer avec mon nokia 3200 :



T'as choisi ton meilleur profil là nan?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Prise dans le rer avec mon nokia 3200 :



il faut l'allumer ton nokia pour prendre la photo...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juin 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> il faut l'allumer ton nokia pour prendre la photo...


Apprenez, cher Môôôssieur, que si la critique est aisée, l'Art l'est beaucoup moins... Et toc!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Juin 2006)

Magnifique!


_Bon, ça fait 5, je crois qu'on peut arrêter. _


----------



## Lastrada (9 Juin 2006)




----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2006)

... _Biiiiiiiiiiip... vous êtes sur le répondeur du modérateur [MGZ] alèm actuellement en vacances... merci de laisser un message et de transférer 5,000$ sur mon compte en suisse si la demande  est urgente, demandez un virement express sur mon compte privé directement auprès de la banque de Lausanne :  WebOliver&SuperMoquette_. Merci d'avance.




ps : Merci Doc' !


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Merci d'avance.



De rien, mais vraiment de rien :rateau:


----------



## PommeQ (10 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ... _Biiiiiiiiiiip... vous êtes sur le répondeur du modérateur [MGZ] alèm actuellement en vacances... merci de laisser un message et de transférer 5,000$ sur mon compte en suisse si la demande  est urgente, demandez un virement express sur mon compte privé directement auprès de la banque de Lausanne :  WebOliver&SuperMoquette_. Merci d'avance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excuses moi ...


...  j'ai viré 10.000$ :rateau:


----------



## Lastrada (10 Juin 2006)




----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juin 2006)

*Moi j'ai toujours pensé*
qu'à la base les gens ils étaient gentils
Et c'est pour ça que j'aime bien voir des gens.

Ce jour là, c'était un vendredi, c'était comme tous les vendredis que Dieu fait, le jour du Poisson, et c'est ce jour là, précisément, un vendredi, un vendredi soir où il faisait nuit noire, que des milliers des milliers de gens fourmillaient de partout dans une ville totalement dédiée  la fête et à l'ivresse que je me décida à trouver une a(n)guille dans une botte de foin.

Vous me direz, mes amis : "ah ça ! trouver l'a(n)guille dans une botte de foin un vendredi, jour du poisson qui plus est, c'était pour le moins prédestiné !"

Et, ce le fut. Grande fut notre joie. Grand fut notre enthousiasme.

Oui, effectivement mes amis et néanmoins camarades, ce soir là, les gens étaient gentils et nous étions sages.


----------



## twk (10 Juin 2006)




----------



## Dendrimere (11 Juin 2006)

C'est dimanche, jour de Baptême :


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Moi j'ai toujours pensé*
> qu'à la base les gens ils étaient gentils...
> Vous me direz, mes amis : "ah ça ! trouver l'a(n)guille dans une botte de foin un vendredi, jour du poisson qui plus est, c'était pour le moins prédestiné !"
> 
> Et, ce le fut. Grande fut notre joie. Grand fut notre enthousiasme...



Ouai ben en tout cas, il a pas l'air super frais ton poisson...


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Vous me direz, mes amis : "ah ça ! trouver l'a(n)guille dans une botte de foin un vendredi, jour du poisson qui plus est, c'était pour le moins prédestiné !"


l'a(n)guille c'est gras!


----------



## Lastrada (11 Juin 2006)




----------



## esope (11 Juin 2006)

de loin:




de près


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2006)

Cet après midi... Devant la boutique de ma copine Valérie qui expose mes travaux... :love:


----------



## La mouette (11 Juin 2006)

Elle a un mac ?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juin 2006)

Tu fais les étagères super bien


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais les étagères super bien



Les figatelli rôtis, aussi


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais les étagères super bien


 
Ouais et il se prénomme Sven et il est tout blond en fait.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ... et il est tout blond en fait.



Voir mon profil


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Juin 2006)

bon, il va encore falloir se défendre... donc : non, je n'étais pas frais, et alors?

ensuite de quoi, il la ramène avec son air angélique  , je me marre, lui même n'en menait pas large... je crois qu'il avait bu une bière (mais je ne suis pas sûr, je voudrais pas dénigrer).

et enfin, dans cet endroit, il n'y avait pratiquement que des gens propres sur eux, c'est pour ça que la tof est soft, sinon....


----------



## joubichou (12 Juin 2006)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Juin 2006)

Salut Mickey.


----------



## valoriel (12 Juin 2006)

Ya un mec qu'est passé devant toi au moment de la photo!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

>



elle est ou la "petite bête"   ??  :rateau:


----------



## Melounette (12 Juin 2006)

Un bûcheron juste après le travail, y a que ça de vrai. :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Un bûcheron juste après le travail, y a que ça de vrai. :love:




On dirait un aviateur des années 30... lunettes, casque, et son écharpe !


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2006)




----------



## Melounette (12 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai qu'on a l'impression d'avoir l'odorama en sus


Pour en avoir un à la maison, je peux t'assurer que ça te décape les narines quand ça descend de l'arbre.mmmmh. 
En tout cas très joli Joubichou, très jovial, je ne t'imaginais pas autrement. 

le_magi61>Je vois rien. T'as une tête de tasse c'est ça ?


----------



## mamyblue (12 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Pour en avoir un à la maison, je peux t'assurer que ça te décape les narines quand ça descend de l'arbre.mmmmh.
> En tout cas très joli Joubichou, très jovial, je ne t'imaginais pas autrement.
> 
> le_magi61>Je vois rien. T'as une tête de tasse c'est ça ?


 Oui joubichou très mignon avec un beau sourire...

le_ magi61- je dois reconnaître qu'il a une drôle de tête


----------



## jahrom (12 Juin 2006)

La mise à jour de la Galerie est faite... *738* autoportraits !

J'ai changé d'hébergement...et j'ai mélangé tout ça pour changer...


----------



## Melounette (12 Juin 2006)

Excellent ! Très beau boulot !\o/ Sacrée bande de gagneurs dis donc. Mouhahaaa. 



			
				Vbulletin de n'importe quoi que devrait y avoir une dérogation là a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jahrom.


​Raaah le salaud, il m'a eu aussi.


----------



## benao (12 Juin 2006)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jahrom.  

du beau boulot ! !   :love: 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## macmarco (12 Juin 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> La mise à jour de la Galerie est faite... *738* autoportraits !
> 
> J'ai changé d'hébergement...et j'ai mélangé tout ça pour changer...





Ca s'arrose !   :love:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juin 2006)

Indice : micazara picole debout


----------



## clampin (13 Juin 2006)

Vive la sieste


----------



## macmarco (13 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Indice : micazara picole debout




Hum, je dirais plutôt qu'il fait la sieste.


----------



## Lastrada (14 Juin 2006)




----------



## teo (14 Juin 2006)

Un AP _made in Beauduc_ :love:






Pas très original, ni très réussi, mais bon, faut pas laisser Jahrom sans matière première 



Et les _pas rasés_, ça vous va toujours aussi bien


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juin 2006)

Je plaisantais avec mon histoire de pills hein :affraid:


----------



## ultrabody (14 Juin 2006)

voilà mon autoportrait.....






forcément quand on travaille de nuit, on essaie de se nourir tant bien que mal pour rester éveiller entre le chocolat chaud, le café et les petits beurres ... :rateau: 

allez plus que 2h de boulot puis dodo.

Bonne journée à toutes et à tous !


----------



## jahrom (14 Juin 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> voilà mon autoportrait.....
> 
> forcément quand on travaille de nuit, on essaie de se nourir tant bien que mal pour rester éveiller entre le chocolat chaud, le café et les petits beurres ... :rateau:
> 
> ...


Heu je vois pas ton reflet dans le gobelet, a moins que tu ais des origines nord africaines, et dans ce cas c'est toi le petit beurre à coté ??


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Un AP _made in Beauduc_ :love:


Dommage, on voit que ta tête alors que tu es si Beauduc.


----------



## teo (14 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dommage, on voit que ta tête alors que tu es si Beauduc.




pitin®©... rien ne l'arrête


----------



## Lastrada (14 Juin 2006)




----------



## DarkRomz (14 Juin 2006)

Allez je me lance, il date de 2 ans !


----------



## dool (14 Juin 2006)

Belle fouf...euh touffe !


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2006)

DarkRomz a dit:
			
		

> Allez je me lance, il date de 2 ans !


on dirait Morden  mais on peut pas vraiment dire on voit pas les sourcils  

:casse:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2006)

Belles épaules, belle peau blanche, on devine la fossette du menton... Je réserve mon jugement dans l'attente de plus amples développements.


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2006)

DarkRomz a dit:
			
		

> Allez je me lance, il date de 2 ans !


 
étrange comme ce pseudo et cette touffe me font penser à un salopiaud du 9-3 qui a maintenant une belle petite coupe bien dégagée derrière les oreilles... si c'est toi mon Romzy, oui, je t'aime...   

ps pour Doc : je peux te faire passer beaucoup de photos bien plus dégagées !!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ps pour Doc : je peux te faire passer beaucoup de photos bien plus dégagées !!


Oui, mais floues.


----------



## La SAGEsse (14 Juin 2006)

............


----------



## DarkRomz (14 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> étrange comme ce pseudo et cette touffe me font penser à un salopiaud du 9-3 qui a maintenant une belle petite coupe bien dégagée derrière les oreilles... si c'est toi mon Romzy, oui, je t'aime...









Ciel !!! Je suis découvert ! Mais pour la coupe dégagée ca fait longtemps qu'on ne s'est vu !

Preuve je viens de la prendre à l'instant 

Bizzzz de la part du petit salopio du 93


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2006)

DarkRomz a dit:
			
		

> Ciel !!! Je suis découvert ! Mais pour la coupe dégagée ca fait longtemps qu'on ne s'est vu !
> 
> Preuve je viens de la prendre à l'instant
> 
> Bizzzz de la part du petit salopio du 93


 
oh purée d'algor, ça pousse vite chez les Geuldanorak de Villecomble !!  

je passe dès que je peux chez le rouquin qu'on se photobooth avec la boulette et ta pomme mon gars !! grosse baise du pas-nantais !! 



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais floues.


Certes !!


----------



## ficelle (14 Juin 2006)

DarkRomz a dit:
			
		

> Allez je me lance, il date de 2 ans !




mais ta mis quoi sur ta tête ?


----------



## ficelle (14 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Belles épaules, belle peau blanche, on devine la fossette du menton... Je réserve mon jugement dans l'attente de plus amples développements.




toi, écrase !

tu serais venu présenter tes hommages à Lorna au dernier Poutet, tu aurais pu tater....

quoique je ne m'avance pas sur la reaction du Romu... petit, mais nerveux !


----------



## ficelle (14 Juin 2006)

DarkRomz a dit:
			
		

>




super ton appareil.... c'est quoi ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juin 2006)

DarkRomz a dit:
			
		

> Allez je me lance, il date de 2 ans !



Capitaine Caverne!!:love::love::love:


----------



## morden (15 Juin 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on dirait Morden  mais on peut pas vraiment dire on voit pas les sourcils
> 
> :casse:



rhoo j'ai pas de sourcils si epais que ça hein !!  sinon les cheveux en petards, j'ai eefectivement deja pratiqué 

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## joanes (15 Juin 2006)

Chais pas s'que j'ai avec toshop en s'moment.






*Autoportrait au chalumeau*​*



* : _n.m ; petite branche enduite de glu pour prendre les oiseaux_


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2006)

Ben moi j'ai idée que t'as une belle chiasse


----------



## alèm (15 Juin 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> mais ta mis quoi sur ta tête ?


 
ce serait pas une de tes vieilles wassingues ?!!     

euh... moi aussi je peux venir tater Lorna en faisant Pouet-Pouet ?!! :rose: :love:    


edith : si je ne la faisais pas celle-là, tout le monde aurait cru que j'étais malade. Bises à Lo-Lorna, je reviens du pays des jouets (private pour Lorna)


----------



## Foguenne (15 Juin 2006)




----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2006)

T'as mal cadré, les gonzesses.


----------



## ficelle (15 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ce serait pas une de tes vieilles wassingues ?!!



hein ?






ps : même pas fait avec photobooth !


----------



## Foguenne (15 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'as mal cadré, les gonzesses.



Heureusement, ça ne valait pas la peine.


----------



## bengilli (16 Juin 2006)

Night Club 1960...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Juin 2006)

T'es aussi vieux qu'Amok?


----------



## Amok (16 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> T'es aussi vieux qu'Amok?



Chantez tous avec moi :

_C'était un bon camarade
C'était un bon camarade
C'était un bon camara - a - deuuuuuu
Mais il ne poste plus
Mais il ne poste plus
Car il a été banni
Car il a été banni
Car il a été banni - i euuuuu
The Head est un banni.


_PS : pour ta gouverne, jeune trouduc, je n'étais pas né en 1960 !!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Chantez tous avec moi :
> 
> C'était un bon camarade
> C'était un bon camarade
> ...




Ah ouais? 

tiens, c'est bizarre, j'suis encore là.  


Cours, voir si tu peux m'attraper. Mais pas trop hein? et puis si tu ressens une douleur dans le bras gauche, appelle le 15.


----------



## Amok (16 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais?
> 
> tiens, c'est bizarre, j'suis encore là.
> 
> ...



Heureux les simples d'esprits : le royaume de Doquéville leur est ouvert (et là tu vas moins rigoler parce que à Orthez c'est pas la fête au village tous les jours !).


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Heureux les simples d'esprits : le royaume de Doquéville leur est ouvert (et là tu vas moins rigoler parce que à Orthez c'est pas la fête au village tous les jours !).



Quel manque de Pau...


----------



## Craquounette (16 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> PS : pour ta gouverne, jeune trouduc, je n'étais pas né en 1960 !!!!



en 1959 ?    

Oui bon je sors OK, mais faut pas tendre des perches comme ça.... C'est trop tentant...


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juin 2006)

A son époque, chère Craquounette, enfin, Craquoubannie, il n'y avait pas ces emmerdes de calendriers grégoriens et autres.

Tu t'es jamais demandée qui a scribé le filtre bas-relief sur Photoshop® ? hein ?


----------



## Amok (16 Juin 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> en 1959 ?
> 
> Oui bon je sors OK, mais faut pas tendre des perches comme ça.... C'est trop tentant...



Je veux bien qu'en Suisse vous ne soyez pas tout à fait opérationnels, le froid ralentissant votre développement cérébral lors des années cruciales de la croissance mais je n'ai pas écrit que _je n'étais pas né en 1960_, mais qu'_en 1960 je n'étais pas né_ ! Je vois difficilement, dans ces conditions, comment je pourrais être venu au monde en 1959 alors qu'en 1960 mes pauvres cellules étaient encore éparpillées aux 4 coins de l'univers (c'est une image, bien sûr, mais il y a ici de jeunes lecteurs qui ne sont pas encore au fait de l'_acte_ et que trop de détails peuvent bouleverser. Mackie, par exemple, pense que Foguenne est né dans un choux de Bruxelles, enfin, bref...).
Donc, je ne suis pas né en 1959, pas en 1960 non plus. Et pas avant 1959, fatalement. Mais je te l'accorde, après 1960 et avant 1970.

Pour le Supermoquette qui fait le malin, je ne réponds même pas. Cumuler le fait d'être Suisse et cinglé dépasse l'entendement humain.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour le Supermoquette qui fait le malin, je ne réponds même pas. Cumuler le fait d'être Suisse et cinglé dépasse l'entendement humain.



Un petit suisse agité ça vaut un bulgare brassé.


----------



## bengilli (16 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> T'es aussi vieux qu'Amok?



Je réponds à la calomnie par la dispensation du savoir :rateau: 

Night Club 1960
_© Emmanuel Pahud, Leo Brouwer_

Astor Piazzola


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Je réponds à la calomnie par la dispensation du savoir :rateau:
> 
> Night Club 1960
> _© Emmanuel Pahud, Leo Brouwer_
> ...


Oui, mais la culture et l'âge, ça va souvent ensemble.


----------



## Amok (17 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais la culture et l'âge, ça va souvent ensemble.



Nous ne répondons même plus: le seul fait d'être dans une classe fréquentée par Bengilli et autres esprits volants du même accabit (de cheval)* suffit amplement à survoler d'un oeil ironique et satisfait vos posts jaloux. 

Le Doquéville, de plus, ne manque pas d'un certain toupet (mais ca, nous l'avions constaté sur les recentes images du félon : des cheveux naturels ne ressemblent aucunement à ca) car il n'est tout de même pas une perdrix de l'année non plus ! D'aucun disent même qu'il ressemble de plus en plus à Jeanne Moreau ! 

*©Pascal 77


----------



## macmarco (17 Juin 2006)

Tic, tac, clic, clac.


----------



## olof (17 Juin 2006)

Bon d'accord, faut avoir de bons yeux !!!!






Mais j'vous promets qu'c'est moi ! A Scuol dans les Grisons...


----------



## Craquounette (17 Juin 2006)

olof a dit:
			
		

> Bon d'accord, faut avoir de bons yeux !!!!
> Mais j'vous promets qu'c'est moi ! A Scuol dans les Grisons...



Superbe région Scuol... enfin tous les Grisons 



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien qu'en Suisse vous ne soyez pas tout à fait opérationnels, le froid ralentissant votre développement cérébral lors des années cruciales de la croissance.........



Le froid a un avantage : il conserve  Il est vrai que notre développement neuronal n'est pas aussi rapide que le vôtre, mais bon "Chi va piano, va sano..." Et de toutes façons à quoi cela sert-il d'avoir une quantité inombrable de neurones s'il n'y a aucune synapse, ou que ces dernières soient grillées par une forte chaleur (comme dans certaines régions de France...) ? 

Bon il est vrai, je l'avoue : mon index a lamentablement glissé sur le pavé numérique hier... Ce n'est pas 1959 mais 19*69* que je voulais écrire.... Cette date te sied à merveille trouve-je... :casse:  

Bengili tout musicien averti connaît Astor Piazzola, non ?

Bref je floode je floode donc j'arrête là mes élucubrations et vais essayer de vous dégoter un auto-portrait valable qque part


----------



## Craquounette (17 Juin 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Bref je floode je floode donc j'arrête là mes élucubrations et vais essayer de vous dégoter un auto-portrait valable qque part



Chose faite


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juin 2006)

Lorna-style...


----------



## esope (18 Juin 2006)

Pris tout à l'heure dans ma salle de bain 









(et comble du narcissisme j'ai dû en faire une bonne quinzaine pour que ça rende comme je voulais   )


----------



## NightWalker (18 Juin 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> Pris tout à l'heure dans ma salle de bain
> 
> (et comble du narcissisme j'ai dû en faire une bonne quinzaine pour que ça rende comme je voulais   )


Wolverine...


----------



## IceandFire (18 Juin 2006)

Rob lowe plutot


----------



## esope (18 Juin 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Wolverine...



je n'ai ni la taille:rose: , ni la carrure, ni les griffes mais peut-être que de loin ...  



			
				IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Rob lowe plutot



J'sais pas je connais pas, je vais faire un tour sur google et j'reviens te dire...

Une autre pendant la scéance de rasage hebdomadaire


----------



## esope (18 Juin 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Rob lowe plutot



euh... maintenant que je suis aller le voir, comment dois-je le prendre :mouais:  (ta remarque hein pas lui )




pour les incultes dans mon genre le voilà Rob Lowe






(Vous noterez que j'ai pris soin de cacher la **** de ce charmant monsieur pour respecter la charte...  )


----------



## esope (18 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais dit Desireless



Nan mais c'est fini oui c'est quand même de ma tronche dont vous parlez


----------



## IceandFire (18 Juin 2006)

Moi c'est un compliment  c'est mieux que Sim non ?


----------



## esope (18 Juin 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est un compliment  c'est mieux que Sim non ?



certes certes, mais je trouve qu'il fait trop propre sur lui on dirait l'archétype du bellâtre des 80's 



			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> non non de tes cheveux


bon bah ça va tout ça parceque je suis pas coiffé pendant une journée   
je sais il faut que j'aille chez le coup' tif :rose:


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2006)

dédicacé à Amok (une fois n'est pas coutume mais là c'est avec une très bonne raison) ou 
_comment se mirer dans un Miró​_


----------



## Lastrada (18 Juin 2006)

Il pleut pendant mon seul jour de congé... pffff 


Une petit mémé m'a arrêté dans la rue pour me demander pourquoi je prenais des flaques en photo 

"Oww I seee, a reflection !!"


----------



## Lastrada (18 Juin 2006)

Postez vos photos ratées, ou autoportrait ?


----------



## pim (18 Juin 2006)

Hum pas mal du tout le jeu d'opposition et de rappel sur Carré - Triangle - Cercle


----------



## Melounette (18 Juin 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> Une autre pendant la scéance de rasage hebdomadaire


Poooouh, fait chaud là d'un coup.  :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> dédicacé à Amok (une fois n'est pas coutume mais là c'est avec une très bonne raison) ou
> _comment se mirer dans un Miró​_



Bon, alors? ... Tu es allé chez Iraquì bouffer des tapas?... C'est pas les meilleures? :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Juin 2006)

Nokia 3200


----------



## Melounette (18 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Nokia 3200


Ah...ça ne fait aucun doute que c'est pris avec un téléphone. Terrible. 
Note pour plus tard : ne jamais me prendre avec un téléphone qui fait photo, ça n'avantage pô du tout.  Déjà qu'avec un Golf, j'ai une de ces djeules !


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juin 2006)

Hum vous êtes vraiment pas sympa...


----------



## pim (18 Juin 2006)

Ben moi j'veux pas dire et puis je suis pas trop spécialiste, mais je trouve que la photo est très bien pour un portable.

Et à quoi bon ennuyer encore et encore StJohnPerse ? :modo:


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Juin 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi j'veux pas dire et puis je suis pas trop spécialiste, mais je trouve que la photo est très bien pour un portable.
> 
> Et à quoi bon ennuyer encore et encore StJohnPerse ? :modo:




Tu fais ton bon Samaritain ?


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2006)

on va tous se calmer.

perso, pour en savoir un peu plus que la moyenne sur Greg, je trouve qu'il a beaucoup de courage.

bravo.


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors? ... Tu es allé chez Iraquì bouffer des tapas?... C'est pas les meilleures? :love:




nan mais par contre qu'est-ce qu'ils sont bons les pinards catalans et les catalanes aussi... euh... quoique les italiennes de la chambre d'à-côté et l'allemande ainsi que l'eurasienne anglaise qui se promenait en serviette de bain n'étaient peut-être pas catalanes... vive l'auberge espagnole hein !


----------



## chandler_jf (18 Juin 2006)

Ils touchent le fond,
Ils ont voulu donner un coup de pied pour remonter 
Mais ils sont tombés sur de la vase ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2006)

Il me semble qu'alèm vous a très justement demandé de vous calmer. Qu'il s'agisse de StJohnPerse ou d'un autre, les considérations de ce genre ne rentrent pas dans le cadre de ce fil et, à ce titre, sont toujours malvenues.


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2006)

edith : je n'ai aucunement le droit de poster cette image, je n'ai ni autorisation signée de ma chère et tendre, ni autorisation de la part de la marque Nikon (qui ne se gêne pas de faire de la pub en m'empêchant les coups de soleil nuquaux) ni autorisation de la Casa Mila (autrement nommée Pedrera)

mais on s'en fout hein !


----------



## woulf (18 Juin 2006)

STOP !!!    Foguenne


----------



## mamyblue (19 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je suis laid et alors ?


 (On est bien sur autoportraits) StJohnPerse tu es très beau  :love:


----------



## PommeQ (19 Juin 2006)

Un peu de jugement  de valeur par ici   ... pas bien :rateau:


----------



## Grug2 (19 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Nokia 3200


un bouc, des pattes, de la gomina et engagé pour l'adaptation ciné. 






PS : cesse de te pretendre laid. Tu as une vraie Gueule, et c'est pas donné à tout le monde !


----------



## teo (19 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Nokia 3200




Moi, je dis bravo pour l'autoportrait   Et respect 

Un autoportrait, c'est pas forcément facile à faire. Puis encore plus difficile à poster. Pour connaitre StJP un peu plus qu'un peu, moi je dis chapeau  
Tu continues hein ?

*RATP powaaaaaaa *


----------



## Nephou (19 Juin 2006)

*celui-là j'en suis content*







http://benoit.launay.free.fr/macge/pics/autoportrait002HD.jpg (2,8Mo)​


----------



## Nephou (19 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> wouahhhh sont grosses les c*****es du surfeur d'argent


 il en a donc trois :affraid:


			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> tu bosserais pas chez AirLiquide Nephou


----------



## morden (20 Juin 2006)

hop : jme suis pas rasé et j'ai toujours mes sourcils !! n'en deplaise à certain 








A part ça, j'ai un coup de barre en ce moment !!  !!


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> un bouc, des pattes, de la gomina et engagé pour l'adaptation ciné.


Merde, mais c'est vrai en plus !  



			
				Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *celui-là j'en suis content*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Où l'on voit que Madame Nephou est blonde ! Mes respects, Madame nephou !


----------



## wip (20 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Merde, mais c'est vrai en plus !


J'lui trouve un air de Cantona aussi  (Bon, ok, Cantosh, il a un peu grossi maintenant...)


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Juin 2006)

wip a dit:
			
		

> J'lui trouve un air de Cantona aussi  (Bon, ok, Cantosh, il a un peu grossi maintenant...)



Moi en Cantona ? :rateau:


----------



## wip (20 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Moi en Cantona ? :rateau:


J'ai dis un air, j'ai pas parlé de sosi !!  

Bon aller, stop au flood, désolé...


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2006)

morden a dit:
			
		

> A part ça, j'ai un coup de barre en ce moment !!  !!





			
				morden a dit:
			
		

> _ 				pfffff j'ai pas la pèche ce matin !!! je sais pas ce qui m'arrive mais en tout cas c'est pas la joie .... _





			
				morden a dit:
			
		

> _ A part ça, chui encore malaaade !!  !!_



Dis moi, Morden, le jour où je me marie (on ne sait jamais ), je peux te contacter pour mettre l'ambiance ? Tu assures ce genre de prestation ?!


----------



## morden (20 Juin 2006)

En même temps, les jours où j'ai la mega patatte : enfoncé lagaff' !!! 


mais j'avou que en ce moment, je suis pas un gai luron ... demain peut etre 


A part ça, j'ai un peu mal au dents là ..  !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juin 2006)

morden futur bêta testeur chez GSK a dit:
			
		

> A part ça, j'ai un peu mal au dents là ..  !!



Comment ça se fait que ça ne se voit pas sur la photo ? :mouais: Tu avais plutôt l'oeil brillant  Pour la truffe humide, je laisse la vérification de la chose à l'entière discrétion du médecin traitant :rateau:

St-John --> C'est vrai que tu as une "vraie gueule" (© Grug)


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Juin 2006)

Mais ca veut dire quoi " une gueule " ? Désolé


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Juin 2006)

Un visage peu banal.


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Un visage peu banal.



Peu banal*, mais fort, marquant par sa présence. Une gueule quoi... 

* on a pas dit laid hein!


----------



## mamyblue (20 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Mais ca veut dire quoi " une gueule " ? Désolé


 Une gueule sympa...ce qui veut dire  que  "tu as une bonne gueule"  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Une gueule sympa...ce qui veut dire  que  "tu as une bonne gueule"  :love:



Non ça n'est pas ça une «gueule».

Voir plus haut, exemple de Picouto. Michel Simon avait une gueule. On prend souvent cet exemple pour des acteurs de cinéma* (cf. message de Grug).

* assez rarement des actrices tiens.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Juin 2006)

WebO a dit:
			
		

> Peu banal*, mais fort, marquant par sa présence. Une gueule quoi...
> 
> * on a pas dit laid hein!



Tout à fait. C'est un peu pareil avec les femmes. On dit d'une femme qu'elle est très sympathique, ou plein d'humour mais pas qu'elle est moche. 
Une variante : 
On ne dit pas : "Tu as la peau grasse" mais "Tu es quelqu'un de brillant".


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Un peu comme Ron Perlman



il a tellement une "gueule", que même le serveur ne veut pas qu'on la voie...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Juin 2006)

L'acteur de la pub Orangina aussi est une sacrée gueule.


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Juin 2006)

Il a un problème le nainbot ?


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai ça et Jackie Sardou alors ???



 Ah... m...  Son fiston par contre lui, est une sale gueule, et c'est pas pareil non plus. 

Bon pis pour pas flooder...


----------



## mamyblue (20 Juin 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non ça n'est pas ça une «gueule».
> 
> Voir plus haut, exemple de Picouto. Michel Simon avait une gueule. On prend souvent cet exemple pour des acteurs de cinéma* (cf. message de Grug).
> 
> * assez rarement des actrices tiens.


 Oui et ben justement "Michel Simon" avait  une bonne gueule  

Malheureusement je ne suis pas arrivée à voir ce que Picouto a mis


----------



## ange_63 (20 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Oui et ben justement "Michel Simon" avait  une bonne gueule
> 
> Malheureusement je ne suis pas arrivée à voir ce que Picouto a mis



Simple tu tappes toi même "Ron Perlman" dans google image et tu verras


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Oui et ben justement "Michel Simon" avait  une bonne gueule
> 
> Malheureusement je ne suis pas arrivée à voir ce que Picouto a mis




l'acteur qui joue Salvatore dans_ le nom de la rose_


----------



## mamyblue (20 Juin 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Simple tu tappes toi même "Ron Perlman" dans google image et tu verras


 Merci Ange j'avais point pensé...


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Merci Ange j'avais point pensé...


----------



## Grug2 (20 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi le problème ?


 joli autpoportrait picouto, mais c'est normal qu'on voit pas l'appareil photo ?


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juin 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> joli autpoportrait picouto, mais c'est normal qu'on voit pas l'appareil photo ?


 En tous cas depuis qu'il est cocu (on voit très bien les cornes même si elles on été coupées), son bras droit a doublé de volume et il a la main calleuse.


----------



## La mouette (20 Juin 2006)

Donc il est droitier ...

C'est pour les stats du forum..

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2006)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Juin 2006)

Doc, T'aurais pas piqué l'imperméable de Pervers Pépére?


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Doc, T'aurais pas piqué l'imperméable de Pervers Pépére?


Celui dont la poche communique?


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2006)

La poche Panda ?


----------



## La mouette (20 Juin 2006)

Il est gaucher ..

Merci


----------



## da capo (20 Juin 2006)

gros pif


----------



## iota (20 Juin 2006)

Salut.



			
				La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Il est gaucher ..
> 
> Merci


Non droitier...

@+
iota


----------



## PommeQ (20 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> gros pif



Non non, je t'assure il est pas gros ton pif ... juste ... *enorme* :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 


oups pardon on se moque pas


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2006)

bon, 

on se calme, on boit frais ou je vous décolle tous les oreilles et la queue...


----------



## joubichou (20 Juin 2006)

je paies ma tournée de pèrniflard


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2006)

juste pour voir ce que ça donne avec un fisheye


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juin 2006)

souris Nico


----------



## N°6 (20 Juin 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> juste pour voir ce que ça donne avec un fisheye



Ben ça te fait des super jambes ! :love:


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> souris Nico




le premier qui me traite de Michel Sardou est banni


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le premier qui me traite de Michel Sardou est banni


V'la aut'chose.... 

Bon, ce que j'aime dans ton autoportrait, fiston, c'est le panneau "graine d'interieur" derrière toi. On dirait une marque de fabrique !


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juin 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> souris Nico



Nan la souris c'est Mickey.


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juin 2006)




----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Nan la souris c'est Mickey.



ça peu être aussi autre que chose que la morale ... euh la charte m'interdis de dire


----------



## mamyblue (20 Juin 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça peu être aussi autre que chose que la morale ... euh la charte m'interdis de dire


 Moi je te trouve charmant e comme ça   pour l'été  :love:

Et pour le reste on veut pas savoir vu que la charte interdit


----------



## Galatée (20 Juin 2006)

Soirée Narcisse et Écho... 

Attention, photoflooooood !  :love:  :love:










  :love:


----------



## Saltabadil (21 Juin 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Soirée Narcisse et Écho...
> 
> Attention, photoflooooood !  :love:  :love:
> 
> ...



La suite... (même si je préfère "soirée Saltabadil et Galatée")  










On sait, c'est flou...


----------



## valoriel (21 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Moi, ce que j'adore dans vos autoportraits, *c'est le panier à linge sale toujours présent*  :casse: :rateau:


Toute la relation parents/enfants résumé en quelques mots


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Juin 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Toute la relation parents/enfants résumé en quelques mots




Ca sent le vécu


----------



## Saltabadil (21 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Moi, ce que j'adore dans vos autoportraits, c'est le panier à linge sale toujours présent  :casse: :rateau:



Non non en fait il n'a plus cette utilité là, maintenant c'est un rideau mural, mis là exprès pour faire joli et donner davantage de mystère à la photo:rose:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juin 2006)

Y a encore des gens qui regardent leur forfait après avoir fait popo ? :affraid:


----------



## jahrom (21 Juin 2006)

Saltabadil = Mathieu Kassovitz !!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juin 2006)

Et moi, à qui je ressemble ?


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2006)

'tain Laurent Fontaine sur MacG: ze mega class.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juin 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> 'tain Laurent Fontaine sur MacG: ze mega class.



Je ne suis pas aussi gros que lui !


----------



## Saltabadil (21 Juin 2006)

Oui, mais elle ne me tourne le dos que devant un miroir !
Elle est pas folle non plus !  

Non, mais en vrai je suis gentil... c'est le noir et blanc qui fait ça...  :mouais:


----------



## Saltabadil (21 Juin 2006)

J'attends mon châtiment avec bravoure et stoïcisme... (gloups):rose:  :mouais:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Juin 2006)

Tombe le futal.

_edit : t'as vu Amok comme j'apprends vite? 4-5 commentaires et hop, dans le droit chemin. Eternel Respect A La Modération. _


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas comment on va en sortir ...


Comme ça.


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça.




le beau sourire d'un homme satisfait ?   (en passant, belle lumière Xavier)

ps : c'est fini oui ?!!! je vais bannir à bras raccourcis sinon !   

ps2 pour Freelancer et spécial dédicace : non, tu ne peux pas faire le troisième bras !! ça va pas non !!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> le beau sourire d'un homme satisfait ?


Mettons, pour faire court et laisser la place aux photos, que j'ai ceci en commun avec Mona Lisa : mes sourires sont souvent faux-cul.


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mettons, pour faire court et laisser la place aux photos, que j'ai ceci en commun avec Mona Lisa : mes sourires sont souvent faux-cul.


Et en commun avec Jeanne Moreau d'être une fausse blonde et d'avoir eu tes plus beau succès dans les années 60 !  :love:

(C'est vrai : jolie lumière  )


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et en commun avec Jeanne Moreau d'être une fausse blonde et d'avoir eu tes plus beau succès dans les années 60 !  :love:


Tu es bien placé pour le savoir : à l'époque, tu étais marié avec la grand-mère de mon imprésario... 

(Merci à tous les deux. )


----------



## da capo (21 Juin 2006)

*de chair et d'os*


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Juin 2006)




----------



## La SAGEsse (21 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> *de chair et d'os*




Hummmm, c'est quelle partie de ton corps?


----------



## da capo (21 Juin 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Hummmm, c'est quelle partie de ton corps?


la clavicule et la base du cou. :rose: 

petite chipie !


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> ​



Mais quel est ce boîtier ?


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2006)

euh... QL17, non ? 

('tain Amok, ton omniscience sur les forums part en *******s ou quoi ? )


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Juin 2006)

Hier au BHV Rivoli


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2006)

ça c'est pas un QL17... 

je vais aller me coucher moi tiens...


----------



## valoriel (22 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Hier au BHV Rivoli


C'est quel rayon?   

Bon quand tu auras fini de me suivre à la trace, on se croise et on va boire un verre. Paske j'y étais hier aussi devant le BHV, au quick pour être précis


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Juin 2006)

J'ai pas vu une touffe de cheveux


----------



## valoriel (22 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas vu une touffe de cheveux


J'me suis rasé....











































Nan j'déconne


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Juin 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> J'me suis rasé....


   Les poils du cul ?


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais quel est ce boîtier ?






			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> euh... QL17, non ?
> 
> ('tain Amok, ton omniscience sur les forums part en *******s ou quoi ? )




Presque, c'est un canonet 28  
et j'attends avec impatience un AE1...


----------



## mamyblue (22 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais quel est ce boîtier ?


  Mais c'est vrai quel boîtier ? On y voit rien... En tous cas pas maintenant...MacG a des problèmes  ben oui ça arrive  restons


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça.



:afraid:

Oh la vache! Le choc!



:rateau::love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Juin 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> :afraid:
> 
> Oh la vache! Le choc!
> 
> ...


Non, Le Doc.


----------



## joubichou (22 Juin 2006)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Juin 2006)

Qui c'est l'humain qui abuse de toi?


----------



## jahrom (22 Juin 2006)

*779*

désolé joubichou, tu seras sur la prochaine...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Oh la vache! Le choc!
> 
> 
> 
> :rateau::love:


C'est bien naturel, d'habitude tu me sens mais tu ne me vois pas. :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien naturel, d'habitude tu me sens mais tu ne me vois pas. :love:


Pourquoi? Tu ne te laves plus?


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2006)

c'est quand même un petit peu la fête du slip en ce moment... la débandade de l'équipe de france, la brandade sur les forums...

pfiouuu.... hey, dites les gars, moi aussi, j'ai envie de bais euh souffler !


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juin 2006)

Autoportrait au boulot


----------



## mamyblue (22 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> c'est quand même un petit peu la fête du slip en ce moment... la débandade de l'équipe de france, la brandade sur les forums...
> 
> pfiouuu.... hey, dites les gars, moi aussi, j'ai envie de bais euh souffler !


 Ben vi :mouais: je comprend ça... Surtout que les vacances viennent de se terminer :love: Il faut pouvoir souffler un peu maintenant c'est normal


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2006)

marrant, on voit bien mon pare-soleil de D70s... 

_pareil, un petit clic pour voir la galerie_


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2006)




----------



## iNano (22 Juin 2006)

Oooohhh.... Alem !!! ça faisait longtemps....  :rateau:


----------



## Melounette (22 Juin 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Autoportrait au boulot


Y aurait pas comme un message subliminal à côté de la lampe ?:love: 

StJohn Perse>La dernière photo est beaucoup mieux même si bla bla bla, les téléphones portables/appareil photo...tout ça. Du coup je ne vois ce qu'elle a de terrifiant ta djeule.


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Y aurait pas comme un message subliminal à côté de la lampe ?:love:
> 
> StJohn Perse>La dernière photo est beaucoup mieux même si bla bla bla, les téléphones portables/appareil photo...tout ça. Du coup je ne vois ce qu'elle a de terrifiant ta djeule.



tu verrai en vrai c pire


----------



## Galatée (22 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> tu verrai en vrai c pire



Bon... on va pas relancer le débat 
Comme les gens te l'ont déjà dit, tu as une gueule : tu plais ou tu ne plais pas, en tout cas tu ne laisses pas les gens indifférents, point.

Alors maintenant, sois gentil, arrête de te plaindre et aie un peu confiance en toi...   :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Juin 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Bon... on va pas relancer le débat
> Comme les gens te l'ont déjà dit, tu as une gueule : tu plais ou tu ne plais pas, en tout cas tu ne laisses pas les gens indifférents, point.
> 
> Alors maintenant, sois gentil, arrête de te plaindre et aie un peu confiance en toi...   :love:




Et la marmotte elle met le chocolat dans le papier ?


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Bon... on va pas relancer le débat
> Comme les gens te l'ont déjà dit, tu as une gueule : tu plais ou tu ne plais pas, en tout cas tu ne laisses pas les gens indifférents, point.
> 
> Alors maintenant, sois gentil, arrête de te plaindre et aie un peu confiance en toi...   :love:



non seulement, elle est mimie mais en plus elle est mimie... veinard de Saltabadil tiens !!  :love: 

ah tiens, j'ai un Mp à envoyer à ce veinard...


----------



## Galatée (22 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Et la marmotte elle met le chocolat dans le papier ?



Non mais l'autre, j'essaie d'être sympa et il me donne un cdb *ROUGE*. Enfin, gris...  
_Moi les miens, ils sont vraiment rouges... En plus j'en ai encore jamais donné, j'peux te dire que ça me démange._

Edith : Bon, ben puisque je suis hypocrite, j'vais me lâcher. Allons-y, c'est la guerre. 



			
				Alèm a dit:
			
		

> non seulement, elle est mimie mais en plus elle est mimie...  :love:   veinard de Saltabadil tiens !!
> 
> ah tiens, j'ai un Mp à envoyer à ce veinard...



:rose: :rose:  Merci, cher ami...


----------



## morden (22 Juin 2006)

hop là ! je me suis amusé et voila :




Vous avez un oeil et deux main ! lol 

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## lumai (22 Juin 2006)

Quelque part vers St Brieuc...





​


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2006)

bon, Lumai, chère lumai, Natacha m'interdit de te dire de ma part que tu es belle parce que je le dis trop souvent mais par contre, elle me fait te dire que tu es belle...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ... elle me fait te dire que tu es belle...



Je confirme  Un regard qui ne laisse pas un impression de vide!


----------



## TheraBylerm (22 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Un regard qui ne laisse pas un impression de vide!



Arf... je craque !...


*autoportrait nature*


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2006)

Lumai, ta boite à Mps va vibrer de plein de petits messages amoureux !


----------



## jugnin (22 Juin 2006)

Le séchoir à mains du boulot. J'ai toujours rêvé de m'y tirer l'portrait.


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> moi j'dine avec ELLE
> moi j'dine avec ELLE
> moi j'dine avec ELLE
> moi j'dine avec ELLE
> ...




je ne compte plus les fois où elle m'a invité à manger...


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Quelque part vers St Brieuc...


si si il prend de belles photos ton portable  

on t'avait dit que t'étais très bien là dessu  :love:


----------



## jahrom (22 Juin 2006)

Je rêve ou la partie la plus drôle de ce thread a été effacé ???

Mais dites moi, mais c'est splendiiiiiide, ce forum devient une sorte de village dans les nuages politiquement correcte...

Hummm, bientôt faudra péter sans bruit et sans odeur....  :love: :love:


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je r&#234;ve ou la partie la plus dr&#244;le de ce thread a &#233;t&#233; effac&#233; ???
> 
> Mais dites moi, mais c'est splendiiiiiide, ce forum devient une sorte de village dans les nuages politiquement correcte...
> 
> Hummm, bient&#244;t faudra p&#233;ter sans bruit et sans odeur....  :love: :love:




si tu trouves dr&#244;le d'envoyer &#224; la t&#234;te d'un type d&#233;prim&#233; qu'il est laid. soit. Moi je ne trouve pas. Lui non plus je pense. Je sais, faut savoir ne pas se prendre au s&#233;rieux. Mais &#231;a, nous ne le pouvons pas tous ou pas tout le temps. Et on ne peut pas savoir ce qu'il y a dans la t&#234;te des gens ni comment ils ressentent ce que l'on &#233;crit avec d&#233;sinvolture sur le forum.

rappelle-toi : on peut rire de tout mais pas avec n'importe qui. (Desprosges)

on peut aussi &#233;viter de faire honte  et &#233;viter la honte &#224; quelqu'un. (Nietzsche)

j'aurais aim&#233; ne pas me justifier aupr&#232;s de toi jahrom. salutations quand m&#234;me.


ps : la charte interdit de parler de sexe. Je sais, c'est moins dr&#244;le mais le forum a des "obligations" qui ne d&#233;pendent pas de nous...


----------



## jahrom (22 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> si tu trouves drôle d'envoyer à la tête d'un type déprimé qu'il est laid. soit. Moi je ne trouve pas. Lui non plus je pense. Je sais, faut savoir ne pas se prendre au sérieux. Mais ça, nous ne le pouvons pas tous ou pas tout le temps. Et on ne peut pas savoir ce qu'il y a dans la tête des gens ni comment ils ressentent ce que l'on écrit avec désinvolture sur le forum.



Mouais... :mouais: 
Au départ, le but de ce thread c'est quand même de pas se prendre au sérieux, et on peut se chambrer un peu de temps en temps...

Maintenant, si il y en a qui supporte pas, ils sont pas obligés de poster ici...


----------



## joubichou (22 Juin 2006)

c'est vrai moi aussi j'ai été un peu rude avec st john et je le regrette,mais je connais des agences de pub qui pourraient s'interesser a lui car il a une vraie "GUEULE"


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Juin 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Mouais... :mouais:
> Au départ, le but de ce thread c'est quand même de pas se prendre au sérieux, et on peut se chambrer un peu de temps en temps...
> 
> Maintenant, si il y en a qui supporte pas, ils sont pas obligés de poster ici...



Vas voir tes mp


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2006)

ce que je lui ai dit. 

et que Grug a dit &#224; sa mani&#232;re.

on change de sujet ?


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2006)




----------



## jahrom (22 Juin 2006)

Mouhahahaha tu penses trop alèm, t'as le cerveau qui pousse


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Mouhahahaha tu penses trop alèm, t'as le cerveau qui pousse




si on additionne à ça la calvitie naissante...


----------



## pim (22 Juin 2006)

Aller hop, un de plus :rose: Chez moi la calvitie n'est pas que naissante, mais &#231;a se voit pas sur l'autoportrait, na ! 






Sur la promenade de front de mer de S&#232;te. 

_Post scriptum_ : c'est bien un autoportrait, mais saurez-vous deviner qui prends la photo ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Mouhahahaha tu penses trop alèm, t'as le cerveau qui pousse


C'est LE front pur.


----------



## bengilli (22 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> si on additionne à ça la calvitie naissante...



c'est le début du succès avec les filles pour toi ma poule !  fais toi livrer une palette de capottes


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> c'est le début du succès avec les filles pour toi ma poule !  fais toi livrer une palette de capottes


Et, comme tu peux voir, ça coïncide souvent avec les premiers accès de mythomanie.


----------



## Amok (22 Juin 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> c'est le début du succès avec les filles pour toi ma poule !  fais toi livrer une palette de capottes



Tu pourras te les mettre sur le crâne en poirautant à la sortie de la station de métro ou devant le digicode les soirs de pluie ! 

Parce que les chauves, ca salit les têtes de lit, et les filles détestent ca.


----------



## Nephou (22 Juin 2006)

*autoportrait du pont de lAlma*​

p.s. : message privé à Lui ; je suis pas sur la bonne pile    ​


----------



## bengilli (23 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et, comme tu peux voir, ça coïncide souvent avec les premiers accès de mythomanie.



Et comme tu vois, tu auras surtout l'immense plaisir de susciter la jalousie des mâles dominés


----------



## bengilli (23 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourras te les mettre sur le crâne en poirautant à la sortie de la station de métro ou devant le digicode les soirs de pluie !



Comme je le craignais, et malgré les immenses efforts en matière de communication déployés par les associations de prévention, il faudra que je ré-explique à Pascal à quoi sert un préservatif et comment cela s'utilise. 

Non, ça ne se met pas sur la tête, etc... :rateau:


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> c'est le début du succès avec les filles pour toi ma poule !  fais toi livrer une palette de capottes





			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et, comme tu peux voir, ça coïncide souvent avec les premiers accès de mythomanie.





			
				bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Et comme tu vois, tu auras surtout l'immense plaisir de susciter la jalousie des mâles dominés



je vois ! 

tiens, tu te souviens de la soirée Bengi ?


----------



## Melounette (23 Juin 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Quelque part vers St Brieuc...


Ah ! Enfin tu l'as mise !\o/ Elle est encore plus jolie sur grand écran.:love:


----------



## bengilli (23 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tiens, tu te souviens de la soirée Bengi ?



Non... chez ficelle ?


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Non... chez ficelle ?


 exact... le Kiwiwi s'était même invité... je viens de regarder la date : janvier 2005...

chez Mado




:love:​


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2006)




----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2006)

et une derni&#232;re chez Mado


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juin 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (23 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je vois !
> 
> tiens, tu te souviens de la soirée Bengi ?


 Et ben il est vraiment très beau... Ho! Oui ce chapeau est


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Et ben il est vraiment tr&#232;s beau... Ho! Oui ce chapeau est




alors oui, il est beau et c'est mon seul Chapeau. et c'est ficelle qui l'a re-trouv&#233;, gard&#233; et trou&#233;...

ah &#231;a merci Ficelle !!   :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> moi j'dine avec ELLE
> moi j'dine avec ELLE
> moi j'dine avec ELLE
> moi j'dine avec ELLE
> ...



Bah ...

moi j'ai dîné avec ELLE
moi j'ai dîné avec ELLE
moi j'ai dîné avec ELLE
moi j'ai dîné avec ELLE
moi j'ai dîné avec ELLE
moi j'ai dîné avec ELLE
moi j'ai dîné avec ELLE


​


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (23 Juin 2006)

Belle image WebOliver...

L'instant s'étirait, comme  le  brouillard matinal, nul n'osait bouger, campés sur le divan, l'attente virait  impatiente, on renonce tranqullement.
- Une bière? - Ouais! 
Et comme il se lève, enjambe les souliers épars, le téléviseur crache: Et C'EST LE BUT!

Bonne soirée!


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Juin 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bah ...
> 
> moi j'ai dîné avec ELLE
> moi j'ai dîné avec ELLE
> ...




Euh...

moi j'ai dîné avec ELLE
moi j'ai dîné avec ELLE
moi j'ai dîné avec ELLE
moi j'ai dîné avec ELLE
moi j'ai dîné avec ELLE
moi j'ai dîné avec ELLE
moi j'ai dîné avec ELLE


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Juin 2006)

Bon belle Lumai il faut faire un choix maintenant  car ça fait un peu bataille de coqs ici  
N'oublie pas ceux qui font moins de bruit   . Tu leur fais aussi tourner la tête :love:


----------



## ange_63 (23 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> _moi j'dine avec ELLE
> moi j'dine avec ELLE
> moi j'dine avec ELLE
> moi j'dine avec ELLE
> ...





			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bah ...
> 
> moi j'ai d&#238;n&#233; avec ELLE
> moi j'ai d&#238;n&#233; avec ELLE
> ...


 Bah...
moi j'ai dormi "avec" ELLE
moi j'ai dormi "avec" ELLE
moi j'ai dormi "avec" ELLE
moi j'ai dormi "avec" ELLE
moi j'ai dormi "avec" ELLE
moi j'ai dormi "avec" ELLE
moi j'ai dormi "avec" ELLE​ 

​


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2006)

relisez bien vos messages, je sens que je vais les effacer...


----------



## morden (23 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> relisez bien vos messages, je sens que je vais les effacer...


oui, bon .... il faudrait penser &#224; se prendre un peu moins la t&#234;te hein !

&#233;ffacer des messages insultants je comprend, mais quelques petit messages rigolos c'est pas &#231;a qui va plonger le forum dans les abimes non plus !!

ces petit lachages c'est aussi &#231;a qui rend ce sujet sympa et dynamique ! 

A part &#231;a, j'ai la patatte aujourd'hui !!  !!


----------



## dada didouda (23 Juin 2006)

cherchez la deuxième tête !


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2006)

morden a dit:
			
		

> oui, bon .... il faudrait penser à se prendre un peu moins la tête hein !
> 
> éffacer des messages insultants je comprend, mais quelques petit messages rigolos c'est pas ça qui va plonger le forum dans les abimes non plus !!
> 
> ...




moi aussi, je sens que la prochaine fois que tu me reprneds, tu dégages...


----------



## morden (23 Juin 2006)

ça c'est parlé en vrai démocrate !!

juste pour savoir : tu voulai dire "reprends" non ? 


A part ça, je doit ranger mon appart !! :mouais: !!


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2006)

Oh le ptit *** de ***** de ****** !!    













ps : et te couper le cheveux, tu fais honte &#224; ta m&#232;re !


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Juin 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> cherchez la deuxi&#232;me t&#234;te !






gagn&#233;


----------



## dada didouda (23 Juin 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> gagné



bravo ! vous venez de gagnez une bouilloire sérigraphié par ma tête !


----------



## mamyblue (23 Juin 2006)

Regardez comme il est beau cet écureuil de Montréal 
(appelé petit Suisse)


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ce que je lui ai dit.
> 
> et que Grug a dit &#224; sa mani&#232;re.
> 
> on change de sujet ?


Ah la la mais comment t'es mooooooooche!!
Oh la teuhon pour oit!!!


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2006)

Bobby ?

tu veux le supplice de l'iPod ? 

_*MODERATOR !!*__





_​


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Juin 2006)

Au matin :

http://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clich200606240052486sa.png



Plus tard dans la journée : 

http://img133.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clich200606240055360ch.png


----------



## morden (24 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ps : et te couper le cheveux, tu fais honte à ta mère !



t'immagine même pas combien de fois elle me l'a demandé !!! 

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## chandler_jf (24 Juin 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> bravo ! vous venez de gagnez une bouilloire sérigraphié par ma tête !



Et moi qui espérait un petit rôle dans ton prochain long métrage  
 Même un rôle de bouilloire


----------



## doudou83 (24 Juin 2006)

Hello tous !!!!!!:love: 
Salle du grand palais(Paris) sous l'immense verrière hier


----------



## doudou83 (24 Juin 2006)

Même endroit


----------



## mado (24 Juin 2006)

Dans mon transport en commun, Monsieur SJP  ​ 
.................................................................................



​ 






​


----------



## tirhum (24 Juin 2006)

quel &#233;tait l'avant dernier th&#232;me de "_et avec Google_" ?!........ :love:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> quel &#233;tait l'avant dernier th&#232;me de "_et avec Google_" ?!........ :love:


My God ! ceinture ?


----------



## sofiping (24 Juin 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>



Il est super celui là ... on dirait un dessin de David Hockney en NB  :love:


----------



## sofiping (24 Juin 2006)

Il m'arrive d'envoyer sur les roses ...


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juin 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Il est super celui là ... on dirait un dessin de David Hockney en NB  :love:


On dirait surtout qu'il se tire sur la nouille devant un film de boules!


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> http://imageshack.us Il m'arrive d'envoyer sur les roses ...


Tiens une rose à chaque endroit intéressant


----------



## valoriel (24 Juin 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

>


Brassens est vivant :afraid:


----------



## Lastrada (24 Juin 2006)

Je ne paye pas l'air que je respire, je rassure tout le monde.


----------



## sofiping (25 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> On dirait surtout qu'il se tire sur la nouille devant un film de boules!



tout se recoupe ... David Hockney est un amateur de nouilles


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2006)




----------



## PommeQ (25 Juin 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (25 Juin 2006)

tain les daft punk


----------



## PommeQ (25 Juin 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> tain les daft punk



Retour de moto aprés grosse pluie ... il y a environ 1h :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## nicogala (25 Juin 2006)

On dirait X-or 
(psstt... un tout petit Pomme+r dans la plupart des softs d'&#233;dition d'image et &#231;a revient &#224; l'endroit  )


----------



## valoriel (25 Juin 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> (psstt... un tout petit Pomme+r dans la plupart des softs d'&#233;dition d'image et &#231;a revient &#224; l'endroit  )


Vi... 

Mais je crois qu'il voulait faire un autoportrait conceptuel


----------



## Lastrada (25 Juin 2006)




----------



## PommeQ (25 Juin 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Vi...
> 
> Mais je crois qu'il voulait faire un autoportrait conceptuel


 

Voila tu as tout compris ... :rateau:  Bon OK j'ai mis ca en deux minutes avant de repartir :rose:


----------



## ange_63 (25 Juin 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

>



Au d&#233;but j'ai cru que tu avais pris (de travers) un "power rangers" en photo...lol :rose: 


Et hop pour pas flouder.La photo n'est pas d'aujourd'hui (mais il y a 1mois et demi)...


----------



## esope (26 Juin 2006)

Et hop là après le boulot la plage....    




Et attention me voici à la sortie du bain (non non c'est pas hors charte...   )


----------



## misterbizz (26 Juin 2006)

salut a tous, allez zou moi aussi j'ai envie de montrer ma trogne à l'assemblée. Ben oui quoi faut pas avoir peur, je suis juste un peu auvergnat quoi !!!!.Et puis y a pas que les vaches et le charbon chez nous . Ils y en as qui on la chance de se baigner le soir en rentrant chez eux, ben moi je monte dans mon tracteur


----------



## chandler_jf (26 Juin 2006)

misterbizz a dit:
			
		

> Et puis y a pas que les vaches et le charbon chez nous.



Surtout &#224; Montlu  :rateau: 



			
				esope a dit:
			
		

> Et attention me voici &#224; la sortie du bain (non non c'est pas hors charte...   )



Sacr&#233; baignoire :love:


----------



## misterbizz (26 Juin 2006)

enfin sacr&#233; baignoire, un peu crade quand m&#234;me non ? y as des trucs qui flotte au fond a droite l&#224; ......


----------



## pim (26 Juin 2006)

misterbizz a dit:
			
		

> Ils y en as qui on la chance de se baigner le soir en rentrant chez eux, ben moi je monte dans mon tracteur



Et le lac d'Aydat ? Le lac Chambon ? Le Gour de Tazenat ? C'est pas pour laver les vaches ?


----------



## dada didouda (27 Juin 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Et le lac d'Aydat ? Le lac Chambon ? Le Gour de Tazenat ? C'est pas pour laver les vaches ?



Vlà t'y pas que les auvergnois déboulent !


----------



## valoriel (27 Juin 2006)

Le premier qui dit que mes vitres sont sales... 



​


----------



## sofiping (27 Juin 2006)

piting ... sont sales tes vitres


----------



## esope (27 Juin 2006)

misterbizz a dit:
			
		

> enfin sacré baignoire, un peu crade quand même non ? y as des trucs qui flotte au fond a droite là ......



les trucs qui flottent sont des rochers et pis d'abord ma baignaoire elle est propre  ( enfin c'est vrai pas de partout hein mais y a des progrès sur les côtes  )


----------



## Dendrimere (27 Juin 2006)




----------



## misterbizz (27 Juin 2006)

salut, meuh non ESCOPE ne le prend pas mal, j 'avais bien vu que c'etait des rochers, c'est juste un peu de jalousie qui m'a fait dire cela. Ben oui quoi moi aussi quand j'etais petits je pouvais profiter de la mer en rentrant le soir. Mais c'est fini. Tu as bien de la chance (et en plus de superbe tofs sur ta galerie).Sinon dans tous ces beaux lacs, ben en faite je vois plus des baignoires a touristes qu'a vaches quoi que :rateau:
allez une derniere


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Juin 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

>



t'as conclu ?  :rateau:


----------



## PommeQ (27 Juin 2006)

misterbizz a dit:
			
		

> salut, meuh non ESCOPE ne le prend pas mal, j 'avais bien vu que c'etait des rochers, c'est juste un peu de jalousie qui m'a fait dire cela. Ben oui quoi moi aussi quand j'etais petits je pouvais profiter de la mer en rentrant le soir. Mais c'est fini. Tu as bien de la chance (et en plus de superbe tofs sur ta galerie).Sinon dans tous ces beaux lacs, ben en faite je vois plus des baignoires a touristes qu'a vaches quoi que :rateau:
> allez une derniere



La voiture je parie pour une 206  :mouais:  :love:


----------



## Lila (28 Juin 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Le premier qui dit que mes vitres sont sales...



...j'au cru que c'était une macro de la robe dde Monika L.....:rose: 

 
 

..tu fais ton ménage avec les pieds ...??????


----------



## joubichou (28 Juin 2006)




----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2006)

Donc, de bon matin, tu vas scier ! :rateau:


----------



## joubichou (28 Juin 2006)

oui je commence tôt et j'arrête vers 13 heures (trop chaud)


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juin 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Donc, de bon matin, tu vas scier ! :rateau:



Contrairement a Spider-Man qui lui part tisser.


----------



## Lila (28 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> ce matin &#224; la fra&#238;che



 waow ! tu es trop fort !
tu as eu le temps de mettre le retardateur, courir, d&#233;marrer la tron&#231;onneuse, scier la moiti&#233; du tronc et avoir cet air d&#233;tach&#233; et serein ....?


----------



## joubichou (28 Juin 2006)

non,la becane etait déja démarrée et déja dans le tronc,je prévois quand même


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Mouarff ! comme dirait Mel (c'est mon modèle), y a pas à dire, quels rigolos, les gars de MacGé !
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Si, si, je ris vraiment


Alors jp, on pique les blagues de Bruno Carette?


----------



## doudou83 (28 Juin 2006)

hello tout le monde !!! je comprends pourquoi Joubichou nous poste de superbes photos de bestioles :il est non stop dans la forêt  au moins , il respire bien !! je viens de m'apercevoir qu'il y avait un " clan " d'Auvergnat ,alors bonjours à eux !je suis d'au dessus: Berrichon. Quant à Elisnice : Marrakech quelle chance 
Allez hop un dernier autoportrait à l'expo d'art moderne au grand palais sous la verrière


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Alors jp, on pique les blagues de Bruno Carette?


Bah disons que c'est une sorte de référence majeure. 
Et je constate avec plaisir (mais sans surprise) que pour toi aussi


----------



## PommeQ (28 Juin 2006)

Aprés Daftpunk ...






Je vous laisse chercher ...



PS: Promis j'en mettrai une classique


----------



## ficelle (28 Juin 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Je vous laisse chercher ...



Hannibal Lecter fait du ski ?


----------



## misterbizz (28 Juin 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> La voiture je parie pour une 206  :mouais:  :love:


 Bravo bravo jeune homme bon coup d'oeil : une glace a la viande pour le gagnant qui se cache au fond de la salle


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juin 2006)

sonnyboy?

:rateau:


----------



## PommeQ (28 Juin 2006)

misterbizz a dit:
			
		

> Bravo bravo jeune homme bon coup d'oeil : une glace a la viande pour le gagnant qui se cache au fond de la salle



jeune homme ... jeune homme ... je commence à prendre la bouteille ... papi


----------



## la(n)guille (29 Juin 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Aprés Daftpunk ...
> 
> une photo...
> 
> ...



Elle va où la ligne de bus 140?


----------



## Grug2 (29 Juin 2006)

Brut de telephone et tard dans la soir&#233;e


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2006)

_*Mon Dieu, que fait Doc en moi ?!!!*_


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2006)

*l'al&#232;m &#233;tant parfois tr&#232;s en forme &#224; 2H du mat...*


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _*Mon Dieu, que fait Doc en moi ?!!!*_
> 
> ​



Tu veux vraiment savoir?


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2006)

*et le pire c'est qu'il est gourmand le gars !!*




_cliquez dessus pour la voir en grand_​


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2006)

*et ma derni&#232;re d&#233;dicac&#233;e &#224; Saltabadil...*


----------



## imimi (29 Juin 2006)

Waouh c't'invasion de vert  




Oh p'tain c'est le même à chaque fois en plus :afraid:

​
 
 
​


----------



## DarkRomz (29 Juin 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Waouh c't'invasion de vert



Ca se déloppe à une vitesse !  

Vous croyez qu'ils ont trouver un vaccin ? la pandémie nous guette !

Et Hop une petite !


----------



## Craquounette (29 Juin 2006)

DarkRomz a dit:
			
		

> Et Hop une petite !



Parapente ? en solo ou biplace ?


----------



## imimi (29 Juin 2006)

DarkRomz a dit:
			
		

>


Entre l'invasion DU VERT et cette photo, là c'est sûr, j'vais repeindre le mur de mon bureau


----------



## Lila (29 Juin 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Entre l'invasion DU VERT et cette photo, là c'est sûr, j'vais repeindre le mur de mon bureau




...en vômi ?


----------



## imimi (29 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...en vômi ?


Beuheu nan le repeindre en VERT !!!


----------



## DarkRomz (29 Juin 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Parapente ? en solo ou biplace ?



Parapente biplace, 5 min au commande   

Fais un peu de gonflage avec ma soeur qui me bat à plate couture (une trentaine de saut solo) mais qui une fois à quand meme attendue les pompiers 2 heures durant,  dans un arbre avec une côte cassé !


----------



## Lila (29 Juin 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Beuheu nan le repeindre en VERT !!!




...on faillote ?  

 

 

promis la prochaine fois je mets une photo:rose:


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2006)

*Hep... pas un peu fini le flood ? je vous ai &#224; l'&#339;il...
*


----------



## ficelle (29 Juin 2006)

DarkRomz a dit:
			
		

> mais qui une fois à quand meme attendue les pompiers 2 heures durant,  dans un arbre avec une côte cassé !



ça doit etre tres long !


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> *Hep... pas un peu fini le flood ? je vous ai à l'il...
> *




Voilà Remi


----------



## DarkRomz (29 Juin 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ça doit etre tres long !



Ouais, mais tu connais les filles avec les pompiers !   

Et eux, ils était au petit soin pour se faire pardonner  

Et en plus je crois qu'elle s'inquiétait plus de l'état de sa voile que de sa côte !


----------



## iNano (29 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> *Hep... pas un peu fini le flood ? je vous ai à l'il...
> *



Et un excès d'autoportraits, est-ce qu'on a le droit de le considérer comme du flood ?   :mouais:


----------



## joubichou (29 Juin 2006)

p&#244; du tout,notez que j'ai enlev&#233; les copeaux,la sueur,enfin j'ai pris une douche


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2006)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Et un exc&#232;s d'autoportraits, est-ce qu'on a le droit de le consid&#233;rer comme du flood ?   :mouais:



non, comme une th&#233;rapie !!  

je commence &#224; bien me faire &#224; ma gueule !   


bises les filles ! 

ps : merci beau gosse pour l'&#233;dition de ta signature !


----------



## Galatée (30 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> non, comme une th&#233;rapie !!
> 
> *je commence &#224; bien me faire &#224; ma gueule !*
> 
> ...



 :love: :love:  J'peux pas te bouler   Supers autoportraits, surtout le dernier ! :love: :love:

Pour pas flooder...




Moi, je repeins tout en violet. Que ceux qui y verront une quelconque ambition se d&#233;trompent. 


Bon, je sais, je suis encore dans la phase adolescente boutonneuse et tout &#231;a. :rose:  Heureusement que c'est flou, hein !
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2006)

c'est mignon &#224; cet &#226;ge-l&#224; quand m&#234;me !!   

(t'inqui&#234;tes, je te filerais une casquette Salta !! )


----------



## Lastrada (30 Juin 2006)

Ce soir.

Vraiment, en signe de vie. Pour participer au grand tout quoi :




Merci M. Marco.


----------



## macmarco (30 Juin 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/galerie/data/651/medium/AP261.jpg​




Elle ne s'affiche pas chez moi. 



[Edith]
Sympa !  
[/Edith]


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juin 2006)

R&#233;mi, tu es beau, veux-tu me... *****   Enfin, c'est d&#233;j&#224; fait... 
Galat&#233;e, tu es belle, heu.... ...... .... salut saltabadil...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juin 2006)

Moi et mon frère siamois :


----------



## wip (30 Juin 2006)

Le coiffeur m'a pas laissé grand chose il y a 1 mois...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juin 2006)

wip a dit:
			
		

> Le coiffeur m'a pas laissé grand chose il y a 1 mois...



'tain, il t'a presque fait la coupe militaire.


----------



## ikiki (30 Juin 2006)

wip a dit:
			
		

> Le coiffeur m'a pas laissé grand chose il y a 1 mois...
> 
> http://www.imagehotel.net/?from=f320360ce0.jpg


 
'tain?!!!
tu ressembles a ton avatar :hein: :mouais: :affraid:


----------



## teo (30 Juin 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir.
> 
> Vraiment, en signe de vie. Pour participer au grand tout quoi :
> 
> ...



Pitin quelle carosserie  
Mes amitiés aux belles écossaises et aux belles anglaises 


Wip: les petites peluches te causent toi aussi dans l'oreille ?  Ca me rappelle un fil avec _The Big_ en guest... faudrait que je le retrouve :love:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2006)

&#171; Elles &#233;taient mes amies »

ps : de rien, quand je repense &#224; la honte qu'il a du se taper au bureau


----------



## teo (30 Juin 2006)

Merci :love:


----------



## rezba (1 Juillet 2006)

wip a dit:
			
		

> Le coiffeur m'a pas laissé grand chose il y a 1 mois...




Pffff. Hyppie.


----------



## teo (1 Juillet 2006)

&#231;a a repouss&#233; et &#231;a l'emp&#234;che pas d'avoir parfois mal aux cheveux le matin


----------



## Beroth (1 Juillet 2006)

http://img324.imageshack.us/img324/3691/cimg06060ee.jpg


La t&#234;te dans un endroit qui lui est peu recommand&#233;.


----------



## chandler_jf (1 Juillet 2006)

Beroth a dit:
			
		

> http://img324.imageshack.us/img324/3691/cimg06060ee.jpg
> 
> 
> La tête dans un endroit qui lui est peu recommandé.



ça fait assez dans les nuages ... 
tout le monde ne risque pas d'être d'accord avec toi


----------



## Beroth (1 Juillet 2006)

En r&#233;alit&#233;, je venais de me lever, r&#233;veill&#233; par la douce m&#233;lodie du portable de mon beau fr&#232;re qui devait se lever aux alentours de 7h00 pour sa premi&#232;re journ&#233;e de travail.


Et comme je lui sert de chauffeur, c'est la super joie. Heureusement, demain nous sommes dimanche


----------



## Lastrada (1 Juillet 2006)




----------



## Lastrada (1 Juillet 2006)




----------



## da capo (1 Juillet 2006)

je te pr&#233;f&#233;rais avec ton gilet vert


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Juillet 2006)

Ah oui moi aussi


----------



## Lastrada (1 Juillet 2006)

Bon, j'étais parti pour en poster de la fille en vert, mais si vous préférez celles-ci, pas de p. :


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Juillet 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'étais parti pour en poster de la fille en vert, mais si vous préférez celles-ci, pas de p. :




Mais euh, te laisse pas faire !


----------



## misterbizz (2 Juillet 2006)

salut, a tous enfin les supers beaux jours, la chaleur et les balades en famille.Le pieds quoi donc pas d'escuse pour faire de zolies photos par milliers. Donc je vous impose encore un peu ma bille 





allez une autre ben quoi !!!!!!


----------



## chandler_jf (2 Juillet 2006)

misterbizz a dit:
			
		

> salut, a tous enfin les supers beaux jours, la chaleur et les balades en famille.Le pieds quoi donc pas d'escuse pour faire de zolies photos par milliers. Donc je vous impose encore un peu ma bille
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et en 600 de large &#231;a rend moins bien  
 pour ces photos, en plus les lunettes sont vraiment mais vraiment sympa  :love:


----------



## misterbizz (2 Juillet 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Et en 600 de large ça rend moins bien
> pour ces photos, en plus les lunettes sont vraiment mais vraiment sympa  :love:


c'est bon j'ai fait la rectification, désolé pour ma folie des largeurs


----------



## chandler_jf (2 Juillet 2006)

misterbizz a dit:
			
		

> c'est bon j'ai fait la rectification, d&#233;sol&#233; pour ma folie des largeurs



On attrape vite la grosse t&#234;te au dessus de 600


----------



## lumai (2 Juillet 2006)

​


----------



## teo (2 Juillet 2006)

&#231;a va flasher je sens...


----------



## chandler_jf (2 Juillet 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> ​



*Alerte canicule*​


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Juillet 2006)

Avec un t&#233;l&#233;phone , non ?


----------



## lumai (2 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Avec un t&#233;l&#233;phone , non ?


Oui un t&#233;l&#233;phone tout b&#234;te. Brut de tel :  Il permet de faire des petites modif type contraste etc... L'original &#233;tait presque tout gris...


----------



## Stargazer (2 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ça va flasher je sens...



Oui d'ailleurs je vois plus rien là d'un coup !  :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Juillet 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Oui un téléphone tout bête. Brut de tel :  Il permet de faire des petites modif type contraste etc... L'original était presque tout gris...



En tout cas beau modèle:rose: , dommage pour la photo en tout cas ca aurait pu être pire si il y avait pas ce si beau modèle :rose: ( quoi , j'en fais trop ? )


----------



## NightWalker (2 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ça va flasher je sens...


pfffewwww... ça a fait un moment que j'ai flashé...  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ça va flasher je sens...


petit air de "bring you my love" non ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> &#231;a va flasher je sens...


Si tu veux parler de Beroth, c'est d&#233;j&#224; fait. 

Tr&#232;s beau portrait Carole. J'ai l'impression qu'il te ressemble davantage que s'il te ressemblait vraiment (C'est la semaine, hein Gr&#233;goire ? )


----------



## Dendrimere (2 Juillet 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> L'original était presque tout gris...



Tu étais malade ?


----------



## Grug2 (2 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux parler de Beroth, c'est d&#233;j&#224; fait.
> 
> Tr&#232;s beau portrait Carole. J'ai l'impression qu'il te ressemble davantage que s'il te ressemblait vraiment (C'est la semaine, hein Gr&#233;goire ? )


n'est ce pas l&#224; l'int&#233;r&#234;t d'un auto portrait ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> n'est ce pas la l'interet d'un auto portrait ?


N'est-ce pas l'objet de l'art lui-même ? 

_Promis, la prochaine fois j'en poste un. Je n'ai pour seule excuse que l'impossibilité de ne pas réagir à certaines choses, dont la beauté._


----------



## Grug2 (2 Juillet 2006)

2/07/2006-20h55


----------



## mado (2 Juillet 2006)

Yep, tr&#232;s chaud 


D'ailleurs on imagine le ventilo, genre bureau de d&#233;tective priv&#233;. Ceci dit &#231;a semble rang&#233; 


Et avec le superbe autoportrait de luma&#239;, autre style, autre &#233;poque, petite plong&#233;e dans un univers cin&#233;matographique pour moi.


----------



## lumai (2 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Yep, très chaud
> 
> 
> D'ailleurs on imagine le ventilo, genre bureau de détective privé. Ceci dit ça semble rangé



On voit presque le banian de l'autre côté de la fenêtre, avec un ou deux bougainvilliers qui grimpent dedans pour la couleur, et les parfums d'hibiscus qui montent...

Ça donne des envies d'aller faire un tour vers Cuba ou Key West...  :love:


----------



## ange_63 (2 Juillet 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> "Un petit air d'Eva Longoria, non?"​



Haaaaa enfin tu l'as posté!!! :love: :love:


----------



## mado (2 Juillet 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> On voit presque le banian de l'autre côté de la fenêtre, avec un ou deux bougainvilliers qui grimpent dedans pour la couleur, et les parfums d'hibiscus qui montent...




Y'a tout ça dans le jardin de Grug ?  Progresse vite en jardinerie.


----------



## lumai (2 Juillet 2006)

Oui... une photo et des choses apparaissent comme par magie ! Une sorte de main verte...


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Juillet 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> 2/07/2006-20h55



Toi aussi Monsieur Grug , tu as une gueule


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux parler de Beroth, c'est déjà fait.
> 
> Très beau portrait Carole. J'ai l'impression qu'il te ressemble davantage que s'il te ressemblait vraiment (C'est la semaine, hein Grégoire ? )



Je pensais au flashage de la boule à facette en fait, pour Lumai. 


Et euh... pour beroth, j'ai rien pu dire. Tétanisé :rose:
J'ai simplement pensé à un ange en voyant l'image. Un ange doit ressembler à cela.

Tu me diras à l'occasion, toi qui dois en croiser régulièrement


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Juillet 2006)

Ce fil semble réveiller les hormones de certains


----------



## wip (3 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ça a repoussé et ça l'empêche pas d'avoir parfois mal aux cheveux le matin


... jusqu'au soir !! Promi Teo, je touche plus à la cigarette, enfin surtout quand elles attaques en groupe !  

@+


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Juillet 2006)

Beaucoup trop de soleil pour cet autoportrait!!


----------



## Melounette (3 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Beaucoup trop de soleil pour cet autoportrait!!


Bon bin, puisque tout le monde bave, moi aussi hein.:rose: Fais chaud, t'as raison ça doit être le soleil.:rateau: Et sacrée p'tite nénette que t'as là.


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Juillet 2006)

Tu baves sur tout , melounette  ?


----------



## PommeQ (3 Juillet 2006)

Une chtite normal ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2006)

chez moi il y a toujours du brouillard


----------



## imimi (3 Juillet 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> chez moi il y a toujours du brouillard


C'est quand même bizarre ce micro-climat qu'il y a par chez toi :mouais:


----------



## mamyblue (3 Juillet 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> chez moi il y a toujours du brouillard


  Il y a peut-être du brouillard mais la photo est très belle! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Juillet 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> chez moi il y a toujours du brouillard




rien qu'du brouillard aouhou
dans ton regard aouhou



La vache, voila que je me mets à chanter du Rippert... :mouais::modo::hosto::hosto::hosto:


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Juillet 2006)

http://img168.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image24de.png




Alors , heureuses ?


----------



## yvos (3 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> http://img168.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image24de.png
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un peu mon neveu!

maintenant, elles peuvent plus facilement t'&#233;viter! 

_fallait pas tendre la perche _


----------



## Melounette (3 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> rien qu'du brouillard aouhou
> dans ton regard aouhou
> 
> 
> ...


Krrr krrr krrr, alors là mon vieux, ce post là je me le garde. Mouhahahaaaaaa.Enorme.

St John, mon St John, je bave sur qui je veux quand je veux,comme je veux et où je veux. Et surtout je ne rends de compte à personne là dessus.  Par contre tu t'améliores au point de vue photos, ça fait plaisir.


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> un peu mon neveu!
> 
> maintenant, elles peuvent plus facilement t'éviter!
> 
> _fallait pas tendre la perche _




Sala...


----------



## yvos (3 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Sala...



...mandre


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Juillet 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> St John, mon St John, je bave sur qui je veux quand je veux,comme je veux et où je veux. Et surtout je ne rends de compte à personne là dessus.  Par contre tu t'améliores au point de vue photos, ça fait plaisir.


Roh si on peut pas rigoler ,5 minutes ...


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ...mandre




C'est une evantualité


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi Monsieur Grug , tu as une gueule



et une langue... si vous saviez...   :rose:


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et une langue... si vous saviez...   :rose:




Pour ?


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2006)

s'enrouler avec la tienne ?!! 

moi, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; fait au moins deux fois, je passe mon tour ! :rose:


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Juillet 2006)

Ah non !  . Grug n'est pas brune aux yeux bleus ca me va pas :rose:


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2006)

pour ceux qui veulent vraiment savoir, demandez lui un baiser, vous verrez : c'est tr&#232;s sympa, il a des l&#232;vres charnues et souples avec de la chair et assez humides, on dirait qu'il a jou&#233; de la trompette &#233;tant jeune.

bref : tr&#232;s tr&#232;s bien !


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Juillet 2006)

Il doit avoir un succ&#232;s fou pour en arriver l&#224; , le monsieur ...


----------



## PommeQ (3 Juillet 2006)

Heuu ... on vas vous laisser ...  ... on sort sur la pointe des pieds ...  

... vous me gardez un petit :love:


----------



## Lastrada (4 Juillet 2006)




----------



## ficelle (4 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> pour ceux qui veulent vraiment savoir, demandez lui un baiser, vous verrez : c'est très sympa, il a des lèvres charnues et souples avec de la chair et assez humides, on dirait qu'il a joué de la trompette étant jeune.



on verra ça mercredi soir... en plus, ça risque de tourner à l'orage !:afraid:


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Juillet 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> on verra ça mercredi soir... en plus, ça risque de tourner à l'orage !:afraid:




Mardi soir même ...


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2006)

si tu aimes les poses lentes, va voir les photos de francesca woodman !


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2006)

26 ans ? oui, c'est jeune. Trop mais bon, chacun est libre de soi...


----------



## teo (4 Juillet 2006)

Le Classique in&#233;vitable, fin juin &#224; Gen&#232;ve: le photomaton de la Gare Routi&#232;re.





Dendrimere:


----------



## Grug2 (5 Juillet 2006)

pauvre photomaton&#8230;
 deux solutions :
soit tu l'aimes pas, soit il t'aime pas


----------



## alèm (5 Juillet 2006)

moi je l'aime bien ce photo-maton ! 

 mon teo !! :love:


----------



## teo (5 Juillet 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> pauvre photomaton
> deux solutions :
> soit tu l'aimes pas, soit il t'aime pas



moi j'l'aime bien et je m'aime bien aussi  c'est ce qui compte  C'est sa touche perso, très demandée par des générations de genevois


----------



## ficelle (5 Juillet 2006)

je crois qu'on va faire un petit concours de photobooth, ce soir, apr&#232;s les saucisses, et le match !


----------



## Foguenne (5 Juillet 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> je crois qu'on va faire un petit concours de photobooth, ce soir, après les saucisses, et le match !




Pareil.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Le Classique in&#233;vitable, fin juin &#224; Gen&#232;ve: le photomaton de la Gare Routi&#232;re.




*Euh... teo*
si tu as pris cette foto pour renouveler ton passeport tu devrais plut&#244;t retourner au photomaton...

Parce que l&#224; avec celle-ci c'est mise &#224; poil et fouille rectale assur&#233;e &#224; chaque passage de fronti&#232;re...


----------



## teo (5 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Euh... teo*
> si tu as pris cette foto pour renouveler ton passeport tu devrais plutôt retourner au photomaton...
> 
> Parce que là avec celle-ci c'est mise à poil et fouille rectale assurée à chaque passage de frontière...




T'inquiètes côté passeport, j'ai bossé 3 ans sur le petit suisse et je me rappelle encore bien les  règles de base qu'il faut respecter  le photomaton de la Gare Routière en a vu des pires 





là c'est ma période Mars Attacks  _Gniakk Gniakk_ :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2006)

Expression tr&#232;s « fouille rectale » justement


----------



## teo (5 Juillet 2006)

Attend que je passe par Lausanne toi


----------



## PommeQ (5 Juillet 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> je crois qu'on va faire un petit concours de photobooth, ce soir, après les saucisses, et le match !


----------



## ange_63 (5 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

>



J'ai presque du mal à te reconnaitre là!!!


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Gniakk Gniakk_ :rateau:



Dis donc, tu veux me faire accoucher avant l'heure ou quoi???


----------



## teo (6 Juillet 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> je crois qu'on va faire un petit concours de photobooth, ce soir, après les saucisses, et le match !


Quelques AP bien horribles 


j'aime bien les séries Doigts 


_(pardon La Sagesse, je ne voulais pas provoquer )_


----------



## ficelle (6 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Quelques AP bien horribles
> 
> 
> j'aime bien les séries Doigts
> ...





deja-bu... hips....


----------



## ficelle (6 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Quelques AP bien horribles
> 
> 
> j'aime bien les séries Doigts
> ...





deja-bu... hips....


----------



## lumai (6 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Quelques AP bien horribles
> 
> 
> j'aime bien les séries Doigts
> ...



Houlaaa !  Mais c'est qui sur ces photos ???


----------



## alèm (6 Juillet 2006)

Roberto : ton quota d'autoportraits dans ce fil n'est pas atteint, il te faudra poster un autoportrait pour pouvoir reposter...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'était déjà une envie, si *en plus* ça y en à être une obligation... :love: :love:


Pervers.


----------



## mado (6 Juillet 2006)

Un soir d'attente. Autoportrait "j'aime mes genoux (flous)" :rose:


----------



## N°6 (6 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Un soir d'attente. Autoportrait "j'aime mes genoux (flous)" :rose:



T'avais d&#233;j&#224; baiss&#233; les si&#232;ges, pour pouvoir prendre cette photo, mhh ?


----------



## mado (6 Juillet 2006)

Non. Mais juste parce que ma voiture est trop petite hein !


----------



## StJohnPerse (6 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Un soir d'attente. Autoportrait "j'aime mes genoux (flous)" :rose:



Ah oui c joli


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Un soir d'attente. Autoportrait "j'aime mes genoux (flous)" :rose:



Et du reste, personne ne se fout. 




Juste une petite, histoire de rectifier la question de la taille de mes appendices auriculaires.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi !
> :love: :love: :love:



*VIL POURCEAU CONCUPISCENT!!!*


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> * CON-CUL-PISSANT!!!*



Tous terrains urophile.


----------



## mado (6 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et du reste, personne ne se fout.



cad ?



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Juste une petite, histoire de rectifier la question de la taille de mes appendices auriculaires.



Et encore !  Le gros plan les avantage


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2006)

Mes yeux se prom&#232;nent, tantot sur les dentelles de mado, tantot sur ses genoux (sic)... et ma bouche croque les oreilles de rezba...  :casse: 

Comme qui disait... kekalor...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est là que je regrette d'avoir sans le savoir posté un autoportrait avant les genoux de Mado caressé de dentelles et les oreilles de Rezba avec sa gueule de mercenaire-mais-intellectuel-quand-même-si-c'est-possib'.
> Aucune chance d'attirer le moindre commentaire.


Roberto, 

Dis-moi, je n'arrive pas &#224; trouver Dumbo... aurais-tu un petit lien &#224; me donner? 



_edit : M*rde, un MP aurait &#233;t&#233; plus judicieux. _


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Juillet 2006)

C'est effrayant.


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> cad ?


Une r&#233;f&#233;rence au premier tube disco fran&#231;ais, du grand Henri Salvador, dont je ne trouve pas d'extrait. :love:





> Et encore !  Le gros plan les avantage


Ah, tu trouves aussi ? En les voyant, j'avais peur qu'elles eussent grandi &#224; mon insu !


----------



## woulf (6 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Une r&#233;f&#233;rence au premier tube disco fran&#231;ais, du grand Henri Salvador, dont je ne trouve pas d'extrait. :love:


C'&#233;tait du genre :

"J'aime, j'aime, j'aime, j'aime,
J'aime tes genoux,
Le reste on s'en fout"

Sur un air de 
Shame shame shame shame
Shame on you...

Ils le vendent &#224; la fnouc si tu veux


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

_Orion
C'est mon &#233;toile
Elle a la forme d'une main
C'est ma main mont&#233;e au ciel
Durant toute la guerre je voyais Orion par un cr&#233;neau
Quand les Zeppelins venaient bombarder Paris ils venaient toujours d'Orion
Aujourd'hui je l'ai au-dessus de ma t&#234;te
Le grand m&#226;t perce la paume de cette main qui doit souffrir
Comme ma main coup&#233;e me fait souffrir perc&#233;e qu'elle est par un dard continuel._


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juillet 2006)

elle en a frotté des trucs cette main là...


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2006)

En voyant T&#233;o, ressortir ses photomatons, il m'a pris l'envie de ressortir celui-l&#224; :
Starmac &#224; 25 ans.
Je postule pour obtenir une silhouette dans un long m&#233;trage, et finirai perdu dans une foule de figurants anonymes.

Plus tard, quand j'ai vu le film, je n'ai pas &#233;t&#233; d&#233;&#231;u de ne pas appara&#238;tre


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> En voyant T&#233;o, ressortir ses photomatons, il m'a pris l'envie de ressortir celui-l&#224; :
> Starmac &#224; 25 ans.
> Je postule pour obtenir une silhouette dans un long m&#233;trage, et finirai perdu dans une foule de figurants anonymes.
> 
> Plus tard, quand j'ai vu le film, je n'ai pas &#233;t&#233; d&#233;&#231;u de ne pas appara&#238;tre


Allez, donne nous le nom du film.


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Allez, donne nous le nom du film.


Ville à vendre de Mocky.
Vraiment pas une réussite :affraid:


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Juillet 2006)

je ne suis pas d'accord, tous les films de Mocky sont des r&#233;ussites, notre dernier cin&#233;aste ind&#233;pendant...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Juillet 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas d'accord, tous les films de Mocky sont des r&#233;ussites, notre dernier cin&#233;aste ind&#233;pendant...


Ah, parce qu'&#234;tre ind&#233;pendant est une garantie de qualit&#233;?


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2006)

dites les gars, &#231;a vous d&#233;range si je vous bannis tous d'un seul coup ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> dites les gars, &#231;a vous d&#233;range si je vous bannis tous d'un seul coup ?


Sois pas trop dur avec moi, je suis un amienois. 


edit : al&#232;m, je file de ce fil. 
        la(n)guille, on continue ailleurs?


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ah, parce qu'être indépendant est une garantie de qualité?



souvent plus que d'appartenir à une grosse machine commerciale, oui!


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2006)

_aheum... alors comment on fait d&#233;j&#224; pour bannir la horde en entier... Amok m'avait expliqu&#233; le truc mais je m'en souviens plus..._


----------



## jojofk (8 Juillet 2006)

pas bcp d'images du coup sur cette page... en vlà une, donc


----------



## La SAGEsse (8 Juillet 2006)

...la fin approche!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _aheum... alors comment on fait déjà pour bannir la horde en entier... Amok m'avait expliqué le truc mais je m'en souviens plus..._




*KALASHNIKOV!!!*


----------



## Dory (8 Juillet 2006)

> .la fin approche!



Encore haut ...

Tr&#232;s jolis autoportraits &#224; tous...


----------



## sofiping (8 Juillet 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> ...la fin approche!



Le debut de la fin ... juste le tout début !!!


----------



## ange_63 (8 Juillet 2006)

Palais des glaces du futuroscope:  










@La SAGEsse: tr&#232;s joli ventre rond!!!!


----------



## Grug2 (8 Juillet 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> ...la fin approche!


Rends leur le ballon, ils en ont besoin :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

>




*Elle fait très*
période contamination et leucémie post catastrophe nucléaire ukrainienne cette foto...


----------



## teo (8 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *T'es sur de n'avoir jamais séjourné aux alentours de Tchernobyl dans les années 80 ?*
> 
> *Elle fait très*
> période contamination et leucémie post catastrophe nucléaire ukrainienne cette foto...



Euh... on a tous séjourné aux alentours de Tchernobyl en 86  


Mais c'est vrai que ça me rappelle certaines images. Pas forcément effrayantes. Juste terribles :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est vrai que ça me rappelle certaines images. Pas forcément effrayantes. Juste terribles :rateau:


Au risque de me répéter, je trouve pour ma part que ce nez fin et ces lèvres fines (et cruelles ?) lui donnent le profil d'un empereur romain.


----------



## N°6 (8 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Au risque de me r&#233;p&#233;ter, je trouve pour ma part que ce nez fin et ces l&#232;vres fines (et cruelles ?) lui donnent le profil d'un empereur romain.


Doc, tu regardes trop de films de gladiateurs...


----------



## teo (8 Juillet 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Doc, tu regardes trop de films de gladiateurs...



il est pas seul :rose:


----------



## Taho! (8 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Euh... on a tous séjourné aux alentours de Tchernobyl en 86
> 
> 
> Mais c'est vrai que ça me rappelle certaines images. Pas forcément effrayantes. Juste terribles :rateau:


Non, non, le nuage il s'est arrêté à la frontière ! Moi c'est ce que le monsieur dans le poste il m'a dit... :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> il est pas seul :rose:



Tu fantasmerais donc sur Rezba en jupette &#224; lani&#232;res de cuir et couronne de laurier ? :bebe:


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juillet 2006)

Tchernobyl, empereur romain, m'en tape: je veux bien m'y contemplenter encore et encore dans ce cr&#226;ne si bien lustr&#233;...  :love:

_On raconte, qu'en le regardant, on peut y faire un v&#339;u..._


----------



## ficelle (8 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tchernobyl, empereur romain, m'en tape: je veux bien m'y contemplenter encore et encore dans ce crâne si bien lustré...  :love:
> 
> _On raconte, qu'en le regardant, on peut y faire un vu..._



comme me le faisait remarquer mon ami Hugues après sa dernière nuit avec son ami Nino, ça commence à bien faire toute ces histoires de ***** !


----------



## teo (8 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu fantasmerais donc sur Rezba en jupette à lanières de cuir et couronne de laurier ? :bebe:



Naan, en légionnaire romain (sans couronne !), je n'en vois qu'un ou deux par ici et je ne préfère pas donner de noms, je me sentirai trop mal à l'aise après :rose: 
Certains fantasmes doivent rester là où ils sont  

_A part ça, Rezba, il est pas mal comme gars mais il fait pas partie de mes fantasmes, qu'il se rassure  _


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Au risque de me r&#233;p&#233;ter, je trouve pour ma part que ce nez fin et ces l&#232;vres fines (et cruelles ?) lui donnent le profil d'un empereur romain.




*Ou d'un &#234;tre sur le point de basculer*
dans l'ultraviolence



:hein:


----------



## misterbizz (9 Juillet 2006)

salut a tous,entre tous ces messages erotico-longo-rigolo-bizzaro, je glisse ma trogne que j'ai surpris a l'hippodrome de Vichy. Hier soir dans la sixieme ou "uranus du latus" suivi de "rotache ces moustaches" talonné de "detrampe des pieds" (en faite j'y connais rien, je fait juste un peu le malin  ). Mais c'est super a voir quand même.D'ailleur avec une loupe on vois bien le dada, mais si regarder bien quoi


----------



## PommeQ (9 Juillet 2006)

On avait prevu un petit concours Photo Booth   




Prem's :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (9 Juillet 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> On avait prevu un petit concours Photo Booth
> Prem's :rateau:




Pour les autoportraits PhotoBooth c'est ici.


----------



## PommeQ (9 Juillet 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour les autoportraits PhotoBooth c'est ici.




Oups :rose:


----------



## macintroll (9 Juillet 2006)

Woot y a du bon ici aussi ! 

Allé en v'la un de moi, un vieu  
tellement vieux que je l'ai pris à l'argentique cui la


----------



## PommeQ (9 Juillet 2006)

:love:  ange_63


----------



## PommeQ (9 Juillet 2006)

et hop une autre avec mon ange à moi :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## ange_63 (9 Juillet 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> :love:  ange_63




 Merci c'est gentil quand m&#234;me! :love: 


Edit: Tr&#232;s sympa ton autoportrait &#233;galement!


----------



## PommeQ (10 Juillet 2006)

Journée de repos aujourd'hui


----------



## da capo (10 Juillet 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> et hop une autre avec mon ange à moi :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


Et c'est elle qui se tape tout le repassage derrière vous !!!

Elle a du mérite de garder le sourire


----------



## PommeQ (10 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est elle qui se tape tout le repassage derrière vous !!!
> 
> Elle a du mérite de garder le sourire



Malheureusement pour moi ... je me débrouille tout seul pour mon repassage


----------



## woulf (10 Juillet 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement pour moi ... je me débrouille tout seul pour mon repassage



Voilà pourquoi elle sourit comme ça


----------



## cyb85 (11 Juillet 2006)

ben voilà...ça c'est moi:






mais ne vous moquez pas inh... :rateau:


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Juillet 2006)

cyb85 a dit:
			
		

> ben voil&#224;...&#231;a c'est moi:
> 
> mais ne vous moquez pas inh... :rateau:




&#231;a rentre plus dans la cat&#233;gorie PhotoBooth nan ???


----------



## cyb85 (11 Juillet 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ça rentre plus dans la catégorie PhotoBooth nan ???




OOOOOooooohh pardon... :rose:  j'ai pas vu que c'était uniquement des photos de photoBooth.. il faut que j'allume mon Imac alors...


----------



## jahrom (11 Juillet 2006)

cyb85 a dit:
			
		

> OOOOOooooohh pardon... :rose:  j'ai pas vu que c'&#233;tait uniquement des photos de photoBooth.. il faut que j'allume mon Imac alors...



&#231;a d&#233;pend, as tu fais cet autoportrait avec photobooth ??
Je n'en ai pas l'impression...
Si tu as fais tes transformations sur un logiciel de retouche, il a sa place ici


----------



## ficelle (11 Juillet 2006)

cyb85 a dit:
			
		

> mais ne vous moquez pas inh... :rateau:




ne serais tu pas le fils de Fiona et..... WebO' ?


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juillet 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ne serais tu pas le fils de Fiona et..... WebO' ?



... d'autant plus que le _gonze_... habite &#224; 5 bornes &#224; peine de chez moi... 



			
				cyb85 a dit:
			
		

> mais ne vous moquez pas inh... :rateau:


'lut voisin...


----------



## dada didouda (11 Juillet 2006)




----------



## PommeQ (11 Juillet 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

>



Collector


----------



## Grug2 (11 Juillet 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Collector


nan, c'est la photo prise du radar qui doit etre collector


----------



## dada didouda (11 Juillet 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> nan, c'est la photo prise du radar qui doit etre collector



j'ai un ami dans la police justement....  




_l'a pas eu le temps d'cadrer, l'allait trop vite _


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juillet 2006)




----------



## chandler_jf (11 Juillet 2006)

wahooo  un tennis man


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2006)

cyb85 a dit:
			
		

> ben voilà...ça c'est moi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens Johnny .


----------



## teo (12 Juillet 2006)

Allez, un petit avant de dodoter, je l'ai posté ailleurs et comme j'aime bien ma tronche dessus, je la poste... comme 6666e messages 







je souriais mais je savais pas ce qui m'attendait vraiment :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Tiens Johnny .



Moi je dirai plutôt "Tiens. Eddy Mitchell".


----------



## PommeQ (12 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Allez, un petit avant de dodoter, je l'ai posté ailleurs et comme j'aime bien ma tronche dessus, je la poste... comme 6666e messages
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Service militaire ???? :mouais:  cheveux un peu long


----------



## jahrom (12 Juillet 2006)

Mise à jour de la Galerie...

*865 autoportraits.*


----------



## da capo (12 Juillet 2006)

865 c'est cool, mais...

Safari et Firefox s'emmelent les p&#233;dales rapidement avec toutes ces vignettes.

Teo prend la t&#234;te de Roberta.

Peut-&#234;tre faut-il faire des galleries un peu moins remplies, alphab&#233;tiques ?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juillet 2006)

Impecc avec FireFox 2 RC1


----------



## jahrom (12 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> 865 c'est cool, mais...
> 
> Safari et Firefox s'emmelent les pédales rapidement avec toutes ces vignettes.
> 
> ...



Vide le cache de ton navigateur....


----------



## da capo (12 Juillet 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Vide le cache de ton navigateur....


Je ne me serais pas permis cette remarque si je n'avais pas vid&#233; le cache, r&#233;actualis&#233; la page, essay&#233; sur 2 navigateurs diff&#233;rents...

Je change d'ordinateur, c'est promis  
Plus s&#233;rieusement, si cela marche ailleurs, cela marchera chez moi 
Ne nous prenons pas la t&#234;te pour si peu.

Apr&#232;s tout, peut &#234;tre que Teo en r&#233;vait ?

Ciao.


----------



## alèm (12 Juillet 2006)

starmac : ach&#232;te un mac !   








_Ouais bon, ok, je sors... _


----------



## da capo (12 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> starmac : ach&#232;te un mac !



'tin, m&#234;me au boulot, sur ma vieille t&#244;le de pc sous win2k, &#231;a marche...


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Juillet 2006)

niquel avec safari...

dans le m&#234;me temps, je suis surpris que certains disent que safari pourrait ne pas fonctionner, chez moi, &#231;a n'a jamais &#233;t&#233; le cas...


----------



## teo (12 Juillet 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Service militaire ???? :mouais:  cheveux un peu long


Ben c'était comme ça pendant la Guerre du Golfe sur la Côte d'Azur  
Bien assez court



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oups ! :afraid:
> Mais pour en faire quoi, Grands Dieux ??!!
> 
> 
> :rose:



Je n'ose pas imaginer, même dans mes rêve les plus terribles


----------



## da capo (12 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ose pas imaginer, même dans mes rêve les plus terribles


J'ai bien une idée, mais pas d'apn sur moi


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'était comme ça pendant la Guerre du Golfe sur la Côte d'Azur
> Bien assez court


Tiens, tu es plus vieux que ce que je pensais...  

_Ben, oui, moi aussi je floode. Comme tout le monde, non ?_


----------



## teo (12 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, tu es plus vieux que ce que je pensais...
> (...)



il parrait que le blanc me va si bien


----------



## mamyblue (12 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Allez, un petit avant de dodoter, je l'ai posté ailleurs et comme j'aime bien ma tronche dessus, je la poste... comme 6666e messages
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui service militaire !!! Pas mal ce jeune homme   Ben on peut le dire non...  Quand aux cheveux à mon avis ça va! Ouais...  Et bravo pour les 6666 messages !!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr mais dans certains cas il reste imperturbable.


Le mot que tu cherchais est "inébranlable".


----------



## Amok (12 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le mot que tu cherchais est "in&#233;branlable".


C'est faux : lors de son service militaire ( et &#224; de nombreuses occasions depuis), certains jurent sur l'honneur l'avoir vu branler le chef avec fr&#233;n&#233;sie.









(Pour les ignares)


----------



## da capo (12 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est faux : lors de son service militaire ( et à de nombreuses occasions depuis), certains jurent sur l'honneur l'avoir vu branler le chef



O   piner du chef, quoi ?


----------



## teo (12 Juillet 2006)

Je n'ai _-et c'est regrettable-_ jamais pu pratiquer une quelconque activit&#233; sexuelle, autrement que seul, sous les drapeaux (et c'&#233;tait long, tr&#232;s long) 

Amok, on t'a donc menti


----------



## da capo (12 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> et c'était long, très long


Les indices livrés dans ton autoportrait sous la douche me laissent dubitatif

Mais si tu le dis.


----------



## Amok (12 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai _-et c'est regrettable-_ jamais pu pratiquer une quelconque activit&#233; sexuelle, autrement que seul, sous les drapeaux (et c'&#233;tait long, tr&#232;s long)
> 
> Amok, on t'a donc menti


 `
Je n'ai jamais parl&#233; d'activit&#233; sexuelle !



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> c'&#233;tait long, tr&#232;s long)



Ah mais ca, c'est s&#251;rement parce que tu t'y prends tr&#232;s mal !


----------



## mado (12 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais ca, c'est sûrement parce que tu t'y prends très mal !



Objection votre honneur !!


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> `
> Je n'ai jamais parl&#233; d'activit&#233; sexuelle !



Ne pas oublier de se proteger au cas o&#249;.... 






Edit : merci Teo, mon retoucher personnel !


----------



## teo (12 Juillet 2006)

[Mode automod&#233;ration ON]

[Mode automod&#233;ration OFF]

milexcuse chef


----------



## alèm (12 Juillet 2006)

bon, j'ai compt&#233; :  Roberto me doit 4 autoportraits, Amok deux, Doc deux, Starmac deux, Mado un... et mamyblue un aussi...

Teo est exempt&#233; (pour une fois) parce qu'il ya une photo de lui sur le sujet.


----------



## PommeQ (12 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ai compté :  Roberto me doit 4 autoportraits, Amok deux, Doc deux, Starmac deux, Mado un... et mamyblue un aussi...
> 
> Teo est exempté (pour une fois) parce qu'il ya une photo de lui sur le sujet.



Oufff ... je suis sauvé alors


----------



## alèm (12 Juillet 2006)

*perdu, tu m'en dois deux maintenant ! *


----------



## PommeQ (12 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> *perdu, tu m'en dois deux maintenant ! *




Grrrr ... ca se paiera


----------



## mado (12 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ai compté :  Roberto me doit 4 autoportraits, Amok deux, Doc deux, Starmac deux, Mado un... et mamyblue un aussi...
> 
> Teo est exempté (pour une fois) parce qu'il ya une photo de lui sur le sujet.



Tiens juste pour toi  Je le trouvais trop flou


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juillet 2006)

Ah ben mado, on picole avec son objectif mainant ?


----------



## alèm (12 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette : trois sinon ban!


----------



## sofiping (12 Juillet 2006)

Faites gaffe ... mado elle sait lancer des éclairs avec ses yeux ...



... aux goigts et a l'oeil ...


----------



## alèm (12 Juillet 2006)

ouais... mais si tu savais ce que cela &#233;chauffe sur moi... :love: tu n'en parlerais pas trop...   



cf les commentaires sur mado...  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Juillet 2006)

Hier après-midi, je suis allé chez mon coiffeur. Et voilà le résultat :

Moi avant :







Moi après :


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juillet 2006)

Alain Madelin!!!


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Alain Madelin!!!


 
Je dirais même plus  : Fontaine ou Bataille ?


----------



## chandler_jf (13 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Hier après-midi, je suis allé chez mon coiffeur. Et voilà le résultat :
> 
> Moi avant :
> 
> ...



Tu en as même perdu ta chemise  
mais tu as retrouvé le sourire c'est déjà ça


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juillet 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais même plus  : Fontaine ou Bataille ?



Déjà fait... 

Bon, je dois un autoportrait à Rémi moi non?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Alain Madelin!!!





			
				dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais m&#234;me plus  : Fontaine ou Bataille ?




Ah ben, je vois que vous inspire.   



			
				chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Tu en as m&#234;me perdu ta chemise
> mais tu as retrouv&#233; le sourire c'est d&#233;j&#224; &#231;a



Ma chemise ? Elle n'est pas perdue : elle est partie au lavage.  



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> D&#233;j&#224; fait...


Les grands esprits se rencontrent.


----------



## mamyblue (13 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ai compté : Roberto me doit 4 autoportraits, Amok deux, Doc deux, Starmac deux, Mado un... et mamyblue un aussi...
> 
> Teo est exempté (pour une fois) parce qu'il ya une photo de lui sur le sujet.


 alèm...Chui là et oui c'est moi  ​ 


​


----------



## joubichou (13 Juillet 2006)

sympa mamyblue ,la reine du crochet


----------



## mamyblue (13 Juillet 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> sympa mamyblue ,la reine du crochet


 
Merci joubichou tu es très gentil et super


----------



## PommeQ (13 Juillet 2006)

Enchanté Mamyblue


----------



## da capo (13 Juillet 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Enchanté Mamyblue


Ciao MamyBlue 

Je suis redevable, pourquoi, comment (?) de Alem.
Alors voilà le premier opus.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Juillet 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> sympa mamyblue ,la reine du crochet
> * GARS BOURRÉ*​


 Ah oui, là, on comprend mieux ta signature.


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2006)

ahah... int&#233;ressant. un petit c&#244;t&#233; Saint-S&#233;bastien de la peinture italienne, non ?  

effectivement sur les nuances de gris, j'aurais plut&#244;t vu un rendu HP5 pouss&#233; &#224; 800asa mais c'est pas mal sur un &#233;cran calibr&#233;.

pourquoi je pense &#224; Antoine d'Agata ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Juillet 2006)

Allez hop, une fois n'est pas coutume... un bout de moi. 
Soir de petite finale de Coupe du monde, j'ai utilis&#233; mon pied et la t&#233;l&#233; pour tester la m&#233;moire d'exposition et les diff&#233;rentes mesures de lumi&#232;re. J'en ai 30 autres si vous voulez.


----------



## mamyblue (14 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ciao MamyBlue
> 
> Je suis redevable, pourquoi, comment (?) de Alem.
> 
> ...


 
Bonsoir à tous vous qui êtes là ce soir et merci infiniment pour votre accueil !   

Et je remercie aussi toutes les personnes qui m'ont boulées sympa  :love: 

Comme ça maintenant tout le forum verra à quoi ressemble une mamy   

Il y a juste alèm qui me voit pas, ça doit être a cause de mon PC...   

Je vous dis bonne nuit et bise de mamy


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juillet 2006)

Bon, je dois un autoportrait... 




​ 
elis... 

mamyblue: c simple je kiff. ​


----------



## mamyblue (14 Juillet 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> (c'est flou, mais on a le droit sur ce fil, non ? :rateau
> 
> et enchantée de te rencontrer mamy  et merci aux autres aussi


Bonsoir Elise, je suis aussi ravie de te voir ce soir ! Tu es très   :love:


----------



## tatouille (14 Juillet 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Autoportrait : "j'aime mes nouvelles chaussures" :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bon va falloir interdir ce thread au moins de 18 ans


----------



## mamyblue (14 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je dois un autoportrait...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Là je suis obligée de garder ce profil, désolée les Modos ​ 
Enchantée Webo, tu es le bienvenu parmi nous ​


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2006)

elle est encore mieux en vrai...  :love:


comme ses filles, non ?!! 

_
ps pour mamy, je t'ai vu !  _


----------



## dada didouda (14 Juillet 2006)

@ elisnice: mais oui elle sont belle tes chaussures, parole de queen princesse :love:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi je pense à Antoine d'Agata ?



Paske si tu pense à Fernande tu rate ta photo...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Juillet 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Autoportrait : "j'aime mes nouvelles chaussures"&#8230; :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'tain ! Martine Aubry !    

Ben quoi ? Moi aussi, je peux le faire.     

EDIT : sympa les photos (et les chaussures aussi).


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juillet 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> à WebO qui passe derrière  (comment tu fais pour te prendre si bien tout seul et de profil ? )



Parce que j'ai de très longs bras mon enfant...


----------



## da capo (14 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ahah... intéressant. un petit côté Saint-Sébastien de la peinture italienne, non ?


 Oui il y a un peu de ça 
J'ai une petite envie de me mettre en scène avec des références aux classiques.



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> effectivement sur les nuances de gris, j'aurais plutôt vu un rendu HP5 poussé à 800asa mais c'est pas mal sur un écran calibré.


 Bah, comme je l'expliquai dans un autre fil, mes images sont faites avec ma isight, ce qui limite sérieusement les nuances.
Mes seules interventions post prise de vue sont de passer en niveau de gris et de corriger les niveaux dans photoshop

[quote='[MGZ]pourquoi je pense à Antoine d'Agata ? [/quote] Va savoir, mais je viens de regarder quelques photos sur internet, c'est plutôt 'brut' (mon vocabulaire de critique photo est assez limité comme tu vois ) et cela me plait.



			
				elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Autoportrait : "j'aime mes nouvelles chaussures" :love:
> _elisabeth, ton carnet de bal va exploser... (on ne cite pas les photos ! )_​



Montre moi tes chaussures et je dirai qui tu es...

Tes chaussures sont belles...

Elis, tu es aussi ma préférée, même si tu ne me laisses pas toujours faire ce que je veux ;-)​


----------



## joubichou (14 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, là, on comprend mieux ta signature.


Pas loin


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Allez hop, une fois n'est pas coutume... un bout de moi.
> Soir de petite finale de Coupe du monde, j'ai utilisé mon pied et la télé pour tester la mémoire d'exposition et les différentes mesures de lumière. J'en ai 30 autres si vous voulez.



euh... t'habites à Saint-Leu ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> euh... t'habites &#224; Saint-Leu ?


 Non, pas du tout. Et cette photo a &#233;t&#233; prise dans une autre r&#233;gion que celle de tes origines. 
Qu'est ce qui te fais dire &#231;a?


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2006)

je me demandais si tu habitais dans une de ces vieilles baraques en torchis qu'il reste &#224; Saint-Leu !


----------



## Lastrada (15 Juillet 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2006)




----------



## dada didouda (15 Juillet 2006)

c'est bizarre, ton nez ressemble à un verrou... et tu n'as qu'un oeil ? quand à tes cheveux...

et pis t'es en train de rouiller, faudrait me huiler tout ça, si tu fais pas gaffe tu vas finir chez le ferrailleur !


----------



## DarkRomz (16 Juillet 2006)




----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2006)

:love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2006)

tr&#232;s chouettes tous ces autoportraits!  



 pour ne pas flooder wala le miens ​









Edit pour SM: j'ai pas pris la photo avec les dents, et comprend pas ton post ci-d'ssous  (comme bien souvent)


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juillet 2006)

T'as vraiment de grandes mains, tu fais quoi avec ?


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2006)

*Interface de Mod&#233;ration -> supermoquette -> Bannir du sujet*


----------



## tatouille (16 Juillet 2006)

hoa  t'as pris un coup de vieux tous tes cheveux sont blancs 
 &#224; moins que tu viens juste de rejoindre le club de Rael


----------



## jpmiss (16 Juillet 2006)

DarkRomz a dit:
			
		

> portrait



'tain ça se voit que ça fait un moment que t'as pas déjeuné en paix toi!


----------



## tatouille (16 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> 'tain ça se voit que ça fait un moment que t'as pas déjeuné en paix toi!



oui c'est un point commun entre Stéphane et DarkRomz 
leurs prestations sont assez  couteuses ( chères )


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2006)

​


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2006)

t'as de grandes jambes odré


----------



## tatouille (16 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> t'as de grandes jambes odr&#233;
> 
> ​


ha yes ca recommence


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> t'as de grandes jambes odr&#233;


On dirait m&#234;me deux poteaux ! 

Mais ta photo va donner chaud &#224; beaucoup de bonhomme, l&#224; le petit relev&#233; de jupe   

Edit : il va falloir candidater au post de ma&#238;tresse du ch&#226;teau, tu as de s&#233;rieux atouts et d&#233;j&#224; des &#233;lecteurs
Edit 2 : la machine &#224; boule dit "pas pour ma&#239;wenn" ...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juillet 2006)

On a pas id&#233;e, par ces chaleurs...  Non non non...


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Juillet 2006)

Et en plus on voit pas bien


----------



## tatouille (16 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus on voit pas bien


oui la culotte a été gommée sous photoshop 

maiwen t'as ouvert la boite de pandor
maintenant il nous faut la video


----------



## dada didouda (16 Juillet 2006)

une maiwen sans tronc, c'est comme une venus sans bras... c'est joli mais on voudrait voir le reste  :love:


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2006)

_4 candidats au ban temporaire ! chouette ! 
_


----------



## Lastrada (16 Juillet 2006)

M'en fous, moi j'ai des grosses lèvres.




 et aussi une gueule de Panda, mais ça c'est les stigmates du démarrage


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> _4 candidats au ban temporaire ! chouette !
> _



 Moi aussi j'peux montrer mes cannes... 






&#199;a compte comme autoportrait hein!  


Edit: fl&#251;te, la canette de Coca au milieu, &#231;a va pas...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2006)




----------



## supermoquette (16 Juillet 2006)

sid barret est toujours vivant !!!!


----------



## jpmiss (16 Juillet 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> image > Reglage > negatif



:love:


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> sid barret est toujours vivant !!!!


Plus pour longtemps on dirait...



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Plus pour longtemps on dirait...


Erreur...

On me dit qu'il est en train de faire caca...



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> t'as de grandes jambes odré


Je crois que je lui ai fait beaucoup de bien à cette petite...

Maintenant elle tombe le futal comme qui rigole...


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2006)

_non non, p&#226;s d'arrangement... d'ailleurs, j'en ai vu quelques-uns qui m'en doivent maintenant  : _Tatouille, SJP et sonnyboy... &#231;a va le faire je pense !_ 

 dis, rob', je taffe le 29 ! 

 je serais l&#224; le soir pour boire ! _


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Juillet 2006)

J'en dois combien ?


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2006)

_deux ! _


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Juillet 2006)

M&#234;me les plus fous ?


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2006)

tant que ce n'est pas contraire &#224; la loi au regard des mineurs...


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Juillet 2006)

Il y a des mineurs ici ? Appart Maiwen , je vois pas


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2006)

_trois ! 


d'ailleurs ma&#239;wen est majeure... 
_


----------



## loustic (17 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> t'as de grandes jambes odr&#233;
> 
> _on ne cite pas les photos. Carton jaune, tu me dois un autoportrait._​


... surtout des grands pieds !



Votons pour les pieds, comme toujours !


----------



## chandler_jf (17 Juillet 2006)

D&#233;sol&#233; T&#233;o, ce n'est pas celle a la casquette


----------



## ikiki (17 Juillet 2006)

DarkRomz a dit:
			
		

> autotof'


 
Ben moi je te trouve plutôt un air de Gary Oldman


----------



## Lila (17 Juillet 2006)

...en juillet fais ce qu'il te plaît !!!!!
..le secretr de mon orthografe .......

 

ps: demain je m'épile !!!

..et j'évite le ban


----------



## chandler_jf (17 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ps: demain je m'épile !!!



tu as bien raison de prévoir la journée


----------



## Lila (17 Juillet 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> tu as bien raison de prévoir la journée



..le plus dur ça va être le maillot.....


----------



## teo (17 Juillet 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> (pic)
> Désolé Téo, ce n'est pas celle a la casquette


Je m'en fous, j'l'ai déjà l'ot'  

_Et pis j'aurai le modèle mercredi am, faut que je vide la carte du K750 et que je mette le vieux reflex dans mon sac _


----------



## teo (17 Juillet 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> (pic)
> Désolé Téo, ce n'est pas celle a la casquette


Je m'en fous, j'l'ai déjà l'ot'  

_Et pis j'aurai le modèle mercredi am, faut que je vide la carte du K750 et que je mette le vieux reflex dans mon sac _






Puis une variation impossible dans Toshop...


----------



## lumai (17 Juillet 2006)

Ho mais tu ferais peur sur la variation impossible !


----------



## chandler_jf (17 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je mette le vieux reflex dans mon sac  ...



... le rasoir et le déo


----------



## macmarco (17 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je m'en fous, j'l'ai déjà l'ot'
> 
> _Et pis j'aurai le modèle mercredi am, faut que je vide la carte du K750 et que je mette le vieux reflex dans mon sac _
> 
> Puis une variation impossible dans Toshop...



Euh, comme ça, tu as un faux air de... Ficelle !!!!!   :rateau:


----------



## wip (17 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

>


Tu t'es fait bouffer les poils à droite


----------



## DarkRomz (17 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Euh, comme ça, tu as un faux air de... Ficelle !!!!!   :rateau:



Juste un faux air ???????


----------



## ficelle (17 Juillet 2006)

DarkRomz a dit:
			
		

> Juste un faux air ???????



c'est les poils sous les bras qui font ça


----------



## macmarco (17 Juillet 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est les poils sous les bras qui font ça





Du moment que c'est pas les auréoles !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je m'en fous, j'l'ai déjà l'ot'
> 
> _Et pis j'aurai le modèle mercredi am, faut que je vide la carte du K750 et que je mette le vieux reflex dans mon sac _
> 
> Photo


Tu es extrêmement sexy, darling. Extrêmement. :love:


----------



## da capo (17 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu es extrêmement sexy, darling. Extrêmement. :love:


La barbe y est pour quelque chose.
Définitivement.







Un sourire : bonnes vacances à toutes et tous.


----------



## Foguenne (17 Juillet 2006)




----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2006)

_M'ame Silvia.. enchant&#233;... :rose:_


----------



## maiwen (17 Juillet 2006)

ahh les d&#233;collet&#233;s d'&#233;t&#233; :love:


----------



## misterbizz (17 Juillet 2006)

salut aprés un super week avec plage, piscine et ballade au programme dans le var chez ma maman, j'en ai profité pour faire un tas de photos. Il y a entre autres celle de mon epouse et de votre serviteur 




et une autre de ma pomme a cotignac (enfin depuis sa grotte) dans le haut var.




vive les longs week end du 14 juillet


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juillet 2006)




----------



## rezba (18 Juillet 2006)

Paul Foguenne, quelle est cette fille &#224; tes c&#244;t&#233;s, photo du bas, qui fait le "v&#233;" de la victoire tandis que tu lui touches le post&#233;rieur ?
Elle n'est pas bin farouche, dites moi !


----------



## alèm (18 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Paul Foguenne, quelle est cette fille à tes côtés, photo du bas, qui fait le "vé" de la victoire tandis que tu lui touches le postérieur ?
> Elle n'est pas bin farouche, dites moi !



c'est sa "sur".


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juillet 2006)

Paul, tu nous en veux pas, mais sur la photo de sylvia, on ne te vois pas du tout...:rose::love:


----------



## morden (18 Juillet 2006)

Ma parole ... il y en a qui ont faim en ce moment !! 


A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## rezba (18 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> c'est sa "s&#339;ur".


Celle dont on parlait au Cercle&#169; ? J'aurais du m'int&#233;resser de plus pr&#232;s &#224; ce dossier, au lieu de te le laisser totalement.


----------



## alèm (18 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Celle dont on parlait au Cercle© ? J'aurais du m'intéresser de plus près à ce dossier, au lieu de te le laisser totalement.



_ah non, là, tu peux gérer le dossier, par contre, je traite déjà le dossier d'à-côté !     


ps : tu me dois un autportrait, j'en dois deux et morden et Fab'Fab un chacun ! 
_


----------



## bengilli (18 Juillet 2006)

Vacances à Nice


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Juillet 2006)

C'est qui l'humain qui t'a captur&#233;?


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juillet 2006)

J'y avais pensé 

Bon, pour toi, Rémi, afin de payer mes dettes:


----------



## macmarco (18 Juillet 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Vacances à Nice





Euh,  c'est tout ce qui reste de l'iguane ?


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Euh,  c'est tout ce qui reste de l'iguane ?



Nan tu confond: c'est sonnyboy.


----------



## macmarco (18 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Nan tu confond: c'est sonnyboy.





Je t'avouerais que j'ai hésité, autant pour moi !


----------



## PommeQ (18 Juillet 2006)

Humm ... le fil ... c'est bien autoportrait ...Monsieur bingili une autre avec vos trois mains lev&#233;es svouplait   

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.



oups ... je viens juste de penser que ton 3eme bras pouvait &#234;tre plus long que je l'imaginais  :love:


----------



## esope (18 Juillet 2006)

et voici des bouts de moi-même...


----------



## dada didouda (18 Juillet 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> *Carton Jaune. On ne cite pas les photos.*​



rigolo, on dirait de la dentelle !

​


----------



## PommeQ (18 Juillet 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> rigolo, on dirait de la dentelle !


Apr&#233;s avoir bien picol&#233;, alors ?! 









*Carton Jaune*


----------



## Lastrada (18 Juillet 2006)

C'est la dèche en ce moment, pas d'inspiration. La chaleur ?

 Heureusement, il y a le ptit père Benguili pour nous faire sourire


----------



## Grug2 (19 Juillet 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Vacances &#224; Nice
> 
> _on ne cite toujours pas les photos. j't'jure ! _


 et apr&#232;s faut dire bonjour &#224; la dame&#8230;
on attends la photo.


----------



## alèm (19 Juillet 2006)

_Autoportrait datant de 2004 en hommage à Amok (et son amokaltine) et à Saint-Maclou..._


----------



## wip (19 Juillet 2006)

Qu'est ce qu'il fait chaud en ce moment !!


----------



## imimi (19 Juillet 2006)

wip a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qu'il fait chaud en ce moment !!
> 
> chemise ouverte...


 
vi c'est ça il fait chaud... très chaud...
l'est bien cet autoportrait, pas comme ceux de certains  , là on voit tout très bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








j'ai déjà dit qu'il faisait chaud :rose: :rose:


----------



## teo (19 Juillet 2006)

pitin, quelle canicule  sépia + carreaux +   + pfiou + :love: ! =


----------



## imimi (19 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> pitin, quelle canicule  sépia + carreaux +  + pfiou + :love: ! =


R'gardez le l'aut' là !
J'étais là en prems !!!  





NB : et j'attends le bas m'sieur teo


----------



## Nephou (19 Juillet 2006)




----------



## Lastrada (19 Juillet 2006)

OUaaaaaaaaaaaaUn GR digital avec complément optique !! :bave: :bave:


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Juillet 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> l'est bien cet autoportrait, pas comme ceux de certain(e)s  , là on voit tout très bien



Passe devant je te retrouve  :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (19 Juillet 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> OUaaaaaaaaaaaaUn GR digital avec complément optique !! :bave: :bave:



la photo c'est sans complément 
_mais j'ai pris le creative kit donc jai complément, viseur et pare-soleil mais on est hors sujet là_


----------



## wip (19 Juillet 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> R'gardez le l'aut' là !
> J'étais là en prems !!!
> 
> NB : et j'attends le bas m'sieur teo


 
Allez teo, au boulot !!


----------



## da capo (19 Juillet 2006)

wip a dit:
			
		

> Allez teo, au boulot !!



*La canicule brule mon jardin...
*


----------



## jahrom (19 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> *La canicule brule mon jardin...
> *
> ​



Heu... t'es ou dans l'autoportrait là ??


----------



## DarkRomz (19 Juillet 2006)

En plein cagnard ! sur la chaise longue au fond du jardin !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Heu... t'es ou dans l'autoportrait là ??


Au premier plan dans le coin inférieur gauche peut-être...


----------



## DarkRomz (19 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Au premier plan dans le coin inférieur gauche peut-être...



  Joli coup d'oeil Doc !   

One point !


----------



## da capo (19 Juillet 2006)

DarkRomz a dit:
			
		

> Joli coup d'oeil Doc !
> 
> One point !


Pensez à régler votre écran... cela ira mieux.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2006)

DarkRomz a dit:
			
		

> Joli coup d'oeil Doc !
> 
> One point !


Oh moi, tu sais, d&#232;s qu'il y a un mec dans une pi&#232;ce et si je peux donner un coup de main...


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2006)

un coup de pouce tu veux dire ?


----------



## DarkRomz (20 Juillet 2006)

Et un bon coup de Soleil !


----------



## jahrom (20 Juillet 2006)




----------



## da capo (20 Juillet 2006)

Et tu n'as pas chaud dans tes baskets ? !!!


----------



## jahrom (20 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Et tu n'as pas chaud dans tes baskets ? !!!



Bah elle date d'une quinzaine de jours. Il faisait pas encore 60°...


----------



## Lastrada (21 Juillet 2006)

Premier clich&#233; : Je viens de comprendre aujourd'hui ce qu'est un flou. Ca devrait toujours &#234;tre comme &#231;a. 




Edit : Vi Mamy,c'est tout. Inutile de faire le jour m&#234;me ce qu'on peut remettre au lendemain. 
Faisez-en des autoportraits, vous.


----------



## mamyblue (21 Juillet 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Premier cliché : Je viens de comprendre aujourd'hui ce qu'est un flou. Ca devrait toujours être comme ça.


C'est un bon début, le reste c'est pour demain ???  :love:​


----------



## Malow (21 Juillet 2006)




----------



## Jec (21 Juillet 2006)

Malow, c'est Las Vegas Parano !!!


----------



## Amok (21 Juillet 2006)

(Je cite les images car c'est un comparatif)



			
				jahrom a dit:
			
		

>





			
				Malow a dit:
			
		

>



Mises ensemble, c'est assez amusant, la différence d'ambiance et de décor !


----------



## imimi (21 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mises ensemble, c'est assez amusant, la différence d'ambiance et de décor !


Et aussi un excellent exemple des méfaits de l'alccol :mouais: 
 





Malow, joli rendu


----------



## jahrom (21 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mises ensemble, c'est assez amusant, la différence d'ambiance et de décor !



Le plus malheureux dans l'histoire, c'est que moi j'ai commencé à midi...


----------



## Lastrada (21 Juillet 2006)

Je suis entr&#233;, j'ai vu de la lumi&#232;re, je me suis senti menac&#233;, j'ai tir&#233;.


----------



## teo (21 Juillet 2006)

Lent passage du PDD au pays de la brandade, hier après-midi, en train corail.

Entre iPod et un gros bouquin, pas le temps de s'endormir 
Quelques petites cascades superbes, des envies de se plonger dans l'eau fraiche, vue d'en-haut.


----------



## Grug2 (21 Juillet 2006)

hyper au point les pubs sur image shark
(copie d'ecran realis&#233;e sans trucages)


----------



## da capo (21 Juillet 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> hyper au point les pubs sur image shark
> (copie d'ecran realisée sans trucages)


Et franchement, on aurait tort de s'en priver ! on peut les essayer !


----------



## teo (21 Juillet 2006)

va falloir que je me pose certaines questions alors


----------



## mado (21 Juillet 2006)

Et on se retrouve à quelle heure donc ?


----------



## tatouille (21 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Et on se retrouve &#224; quelle heure donc ?


OFFRE PROMOTIONNELLE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Essayer Mado gratuitement pendant un mois 
satisfait m^me pas rembours&#233; !!!! 

heu ma perche est bien tendue heu non c'est une perche bien tendue


----------



## da capo (21 Juillet 2006)

Euh, Teo, si tu n'es pas imm&#233;diatement int&#233;ress&#233; par la proposition _commerciale_ de Tatouille, je peux prendre ton tour ? 
J'ai justement 5 semaines de vacances devant moi et...

Euh, te sens pas oblig&#233; non plus, mais, bon... :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## mado (21 Juillet 2006)

Promis, on vous fait un petit autoportrait d'amoureux d&#232;s ce soir  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juillet 2006)

salut les ptits cocos  :love: Flo & Teo


----------



## Malow (21 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Promis, on vous fait un petit autoportrait d'amoureux dès ce soir  :love:




:love:  


Merci a tous au fait... même si je n'ai pas pu récompenser tout le monde... 
Le mariage... c'est vraiment bon.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juillet 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> salut les ptits cocos  :love: Flo & Teo


*Et moi*
je sens le gaz ?


----------



## alèm (22 Juillet 2006)

_alors, &#231;a vient ces autoportraits ? je vois que beaucoup se proposent... _


----------



## Lastrada (22 Juillet 2006)




----------



## sofiping (22 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et moi*
> je sens le gaz ?


je dirais plutot le pâté 


pour pas flooder
Hier ... 40° ... cerveau liquide et neurones qui flottent ...


 rien de calculé ...


----------



## ItomPomme (22 Juillet 2006)

Photos très étrange ...!!:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2006)

:afraid::afraid: Houla! Tu prends des risques


----------



## macmarco (22 Juillet 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> je dirais plutot le pâté
> 
> 
> pour pas flooder
> ...





C'est la bête qui se réveille, c'est ça ?  



:love:


----------



## PommeQ (23 Juillet 2006)

Oullalala ... il fait bien chaud ici


----------



## mamyblue (23 Juillet 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Oullalala ... il fait bien chaud ici


 Ouais je dirais même plus... il fait vraiment très, très chaud par ici


----------



## IceandFire (23 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et moi*
> je sens le gaz ?



:love::love::love::love::love: Meuh non Mon Dan  héhéhéhé


----------



## mado (24 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Promis, on vous fait un petit autoportrait d'amoureux dès ce soir  :love:



C'était le pied..


----------



## teo (24 Juillet 2006)

Mado a dit:
			
		

> C'était le pied..



yep... un régal que ces 2 jours et demi


----------



## tatouille (24 Juillet 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> je dirais plutot le pâté
> 
> 
> pour pas flooder
> ...


sofi sofi 

*MAIS QU'ES CE QU'ON VA BIEN  POUVOIR FAIRE DE TOI !

 c'est sex 



:mouais:
*Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à sofiping.
:love:


----------



## dool (24 Juillet 2006)

Mettre des chaussettes par cette chaleur ??!!!!


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2006)

Souvenir de pique-nique parisien sur le Champs-de-Mars, jeudi dernier... (merci ikiki pour le casque...  )


----------



## Grug2 (24 Juillet 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Souvenir de pique-nique parisien sur le Champs-de-Mars, jeudi dernier... (merci ikiki pour le casque...  )
> 
> (on ne cite pas les photos il parait​


la tour eiffel est menbre de ces forums :affraid:


----------



## macmarco (24 Juillet 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> la tour eiffel est menbre de ces forums :affraid:





Elle avait mis son bel habit de lumière pour l'occasion.


----------



## alèm (24 Juillet 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>




_si vous nous faites des petits, ne les noyez pas ! :love: :love: :love: :love:_


----------



## Grug2 (24 Juillet 2006)

pas Photobooth&#169;, saladierIkea&#169; !


----------



## Dendrimere (25 Juillet 2006)




----------



## macelene (25 Juillet 2006)

de retour de L'Île de Beauté... 
 
 ​


----------



## alèm (25 Juillet 2006)

_on signale un pic de chaleur dans le centre nantais... merdre, faut que je pr&#233;vois une &#233;noooOOoorme bouteille d'eau si je passe au-dessus de la place de Bretagne moi...   _


----------



## Grug2 (25 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :afraid:
> Dqdfkbeuritgaembnmtreubnamtuibnamtrbnu !
> :hein:
> :rose: :love: :love: :love:


:eeeeerk: :loooove: :arrrreuhglpmprhfffrt: :bave:

(et c'est bien parcequ'on cite pas les photos)


----------



## jahrom (25 Juillet 2006)

Il est loin le temps ou les femmes du forum revendiquaient contre un cercle macho et mysogine...
Désormais, un retour à la normale, ou les femmes montrent leurs attributs à des hommes qui bavent...

Ainsi va la vie.... :love: 

("what a wonderful world" comme dirait un cousin éloigné de Gilbert Montagné)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Juillet 2006)

:mouais: 

Le l&#233;opard, c'est quand m&#234;me tr&#232;s vulgaire.


----------



## sofiping (25 Juillet 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> de retour de L'Île de Beauté...
> 
> ​



Vas y helene ... on les tient !!!


----------



## joubichou (25 Juillet 2006)

Du rab,du rab,du rab!!!!


----------



## macelene (25 Juillet 2006)

:rateau:
Le léopard y'a que ça de vrai...



			
				sofiping  a dit:
			
		

> Vas y helene ... on les tient !!!



  ​


----------



## joubichou (25 Juillet 2006)

je sens qu'avec la canicule le fil autoportrait va se transformer en "montrez nous vos plus belles facettes"


----------



## darkbeno (25 Juillet 2006)

Voir la pièce jointe 11357


oim


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2006)

darkbeno a dit:
			
		

> Voir la pièce jointe 11357
> 
> 
> oim


:love: bienvenue :rateau: 

ah ? l'é pas nouveau ? ... ça n'empèche 

on a le droit de ":soooooupir: :avalagedesalive: :tremble:" nous aussi


----------



## da capo (25 Juillet 2006)

Un peu de patience, les gar&#231;ons arrivent 

le temps de trouver la bonne exposition pour vous faire profiter du bronzage et... chaud les marrons


----------



## Virpeen (25 Juillet 2006)

Vas-y maiwen... Il semblerait que le concours soit ouvert... :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Vas-y maiwen... Il semblerait que le concours soit ouvert... :love:  :love:


un concours de t-shirt mouillé ?    

j'ai pas de maillot de bain léopard moi :rose:


----------



## chandler_jf (25 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> un concours de t-shirt mouillé ?
> 
> j'ai pas de maillot de bain léopard moi :rose:



Essaye de jouer la surenchère


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Juillet 2006)

Ouais enfin pas besoin de maillot de bain en l&#233;opard .....


----------



## joubichou (25 Juillet 2006)

le t-shirt mouillé suffira


----------



## joubichou (25 Juillet 2006)

en fait j'ai pas besoin de t-shirt mouillé,dans ma maison en bois il fait 21°,et cela sans clim


----------



## ItomPomme (25 Juillet 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> le t-shirt mouillé suffira



Terrible .... Il fait de plus en plus chaud ici ....


----------



## Grug2 (25 Juillet 2006)

Rentable ce saladier.


----------



## chandler_jf (25 Juillet 2006)

Comment se retrouver avec un poil dans la salade :rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Juillet 2006)

Ca manque de femmes


----------



## yvos (25 Juillet 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Rentable ce saladier.



beau challenge..

la barre est particulièrement haute!


----------



## teo (25 Juillet 2006)

Et toi chandler_jf, &#224; quand le prochain autoportrait _au poil_ ?


----------



## chandler_jf (25 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Et toi chandler_jf, &#224; quand le prochain autoportrait _au poil_ ?



&#231;a va &#234;tre difficile 
et puis pour ton coeur, &#224; ton &#226;ge, est-ce bien raisonnable


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> beau challenge..
> 
> la barre est particulièrement haute!



on la voit pas pourtant...


----------



## sofiping (25 Juillet 2006)

la temperature ne descend pas ...


----------



## teo (25 Juillet 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ça va être difficile
> et puis pour ton coeur, à ton âge, est-ce bien raisonnable



tu sais mon coeur, il en a vu d'autres  et pour mon âge, je suis encore vert même si la modération n'est pas mon fort, surtout par ici


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Quand je vois "sofiping" dans "Autoportrait", je fooooOOOooonce !
> :love:



Retourne finir ta bouteille de Cristaline!


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Retourne finir ta bouteille de Cristaline!




faut pas gâcher


----------



## PommeQ (25 Juillet 2006)

he bien chaud chaud ici


----------



## PommeQ (25 Juillet 2006)

Allez pour le fun ... c pas moi qui tiens l'appareil :mouais: 








:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macmarco (25 Juillet 2006)

Tout ça ne fait pas baisser la température !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Un portrait


Clair-obscur doux-amer. Et silence.


----------



## PommeQ (25 Juillet 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Je veux facher personne ... moi




Je ne fais que la prendre, moi, la temperature  

edit: n'y voyez pas un petit up aux petits doux de ma tendre


----------



## chandler_jf (25 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tout &#231;a ne fait pas baisser la temp&#233;rature !



Ca devrait aider


----------



## PommeQ (25 Juillet 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Ca devrait aider



Effectivement ... du moins tu ne l'augmentes pas  :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (25 Juillet 2006)

Je vais pouvoir mettre un Allopass à la prochaine mise à jour...


----------



## ange_63 (25 Juillet 2006)

Je comprends mieux pourquoi on a encore la canicule cette année... c'que c'est chaud ici!!!  

:love:


----------



## PommeQ (25 Juillet 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je vais pouvoir mettre un Allopass à la prochaine mise à jour...



Arretez de regarder mes doigts ... c'est pas possible, ça !!!!

bande de voyeurs


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Arretez de regarder mes doigts ... c'est pas possible, &#231;a !!!!
> 
> bande de voyeurs


Je ne regarde pas tes doigts.
Je me dis simplement que cette photo, n'&#233;tant pas un autoportrait, n'a rien &#224; faire ici.
Je me dis qu'on ne cite pas les photos des autres et encore moins les siennes, surtout s'il s'agit d'exciter la galerie (la page pr&#233;c&#233;dente ne te suffisait pas ?)
Je me dis que je ne serais pas f&#226;ch&#233; qu'al&#232;m passe rapidement par ici.


----------



## PommeQ (25 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne regarde pas tes doigts.
> Je me dis simplement que cette photo, n'étant pas un autoportrait, n'a rien à faire ici.
> Je me dis qu'on ne cite pas les photos des autres et encore moins les siennes, surtout s'il s'agit d'exciter la galerie (la page précédente ne te suffisait pas ?)
> Je me dis que je ne serais pas fâché qu'alèm passe rapidement par ici.



He bien c'est un autoportrait au même titre que les autres car fait devant une glace  

Ok pour le repeat :rose:   ... voila c'est enlevé


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> He bien c'est un autoportrait au même titre que les autres car fait devant une glace


Mais ce n'est pas toi qui tient l'appareil, _n'est-ce pas ?_


----------



## PommeQ (25 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mais ce n'est pas toi qui tient l'appareil, _n'est-ce pas ?_



Bah j'ai un doute mais il semble que c'est ma douce qui _s'autoportraite_


----------



## macmarco (25 Juillet 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Ca devrait aider






Ah vi, en ce qui me concerne, vi !


----------



## macmarco (25 Juillet 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Bah j'ai un doute mais il semble que c'est ma douce qui _s'autoportraite_




En effet, c'est plutôt un autoportrait de ta douce.
Elle n'a plus qu'à s'enregistrer et le poster.


----------



## sofiping (25 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Je me dis que je ne serais pas fâché qu'alèm passe rapidement par ici.



Et toi ... t'es comment quand t'as chaud


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Juillet 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Bah j'ai un doute mais il semble que c'est ma douce qui _s'autoportraite_




J'aime beaucoup


----------



## alèm (25 Juillet 2006)

_j'suis cuit... z'&#234;tes fous... pour le allopass, on peut attendre, non ? (merci Doc... )_


----------



## da capo (25 Juillet 2006)

J'avais bien un petit quelquechose sous la main, mais, plus tard. 

Laissons alem se remettre 

Mais avec allopass, on touche de la tune ?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2006)

Oui on touche demande &#224; mediterraneo :D


----------



## Craquounette (25 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> J'avais bien un petit quelquechose sous la main, mais, plus tard.
> 
> Laissons alem se remettre



Tu peux me l'envoyer en MP...  :love: 

Et je te file d'autres photo du 9 juillet


----------



## macmarco (25 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> ....
> 
> Mais avec allopass, on touche de la tune ?



J'avais lu "on touche la lune"...


----------



## mamyblue (25 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> _j'suis cuit... z'&#234;tes fous... pour le allopass, on peut attendre, non ? (merci Doc... )_


Chai pas si je peux mais il fait tellement chaud que &#231;a fait du bien  de mettre mes pieds dans l'eau...
Merci SM !!!​


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2006)

Mamy !!! la chaaaaaaaaaaarte !!!!


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2006)

&#231;a me rappelle un film ! ... Cocoon je crois que &#231;a s'appelait


----------



## Grug2 (25 Juillet 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Chai pas si j'ai le droit mais il fait tellement chaud que &#231;a fait du bien ​
> Merci SM !!! Erreur pardon...​


Derni&#232;re modification par mamyblue Aujourd'hui &#224; 21h25.

arrgll, c'etait quoi ? 

&#224; 5mn j'ai loup&#233; la photo ?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2006)

C'&#233;tait chaud : mamy en strip tease avec une bouteille de petite arvine. Et de la 2001.


----------



## mamyblue (25 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'était chaud : mamy en strip tease avec une bouteille de petite arvine. Et de la 2001.


Oui tu as raison SM il a fait très, très chaud mais c'est pas le moment de faire du ST.    :love:


----------



## alèm (25 Juillet 2006)

_note pour plus tard : penser &#224; bannir les suisses de Portfolio... 


dites, si &#231;a ne vous g&#234;ne pas de rester dans le sujet sinon je ferme les deux principaux sujets. jusqu'&#224; ce que je revienne de Lut&#232;ce... _


----------



## PommeQ (25 Juillet 2006)

Allez pour se rafraichir ... un petit autoprotrait from Etretat 








Ok je rafraichis pas mal, la !!!!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Juillet 2006)

Vous &#234;tes mimi :love:


----------



## PommeQ (25 Juillet 2006)

et hop un coup de clim ...






Allez j'arrete de vous embeter ... j'étais en forme ce soir malgré cette chaleur :rateau: 

Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## Beroth (26 Juillet 2006)

Deux autoportraits pris cette après-midi à Etretat:





A travers les lunettes de soleil de mon cousin.





Mon ombre.


----------



## ItomPomme (26 Juillet 2006)

Beroth a dit:
			
		

> Mon ombre.




Moi aussi j'ai la mienne qui me suis partout ..... trop chiant !
On peut jamais etre tranquil ..!! 

Bon ok je sors ...!


----------



## da capo (26 Juillet 2006)

ItomPomme a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'ai la mienne qui me suis partout ..... trop chiant !
> On peut jamais etre tranquil ..!!
> 
> Bon ok je sors ...!



Oui, c'est ca... sors, mais plus vite que ton ombre !


----------



## Beroth (27 Juillet 2006)

Je voulais vénérer mon CD de Diablo d'époque, mais ça a foiré


----------



## alèm (27 Juillet 2006)

ItomPomme a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'ai la mienne qui me suis partout ..... trop chiant !
> On peut jamais etre tranquil ..!!
> 
> Bon ok je sors ...!



Cellini à l'époque disait qu'on voyait super bien son auréole sur son ombre... mais bon, ces italiens, j'vous jure...


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2006)

Beroth a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais vénérer mon CD de Diablo d'époque, mais ça a foiré


jolie composition  




inspirée d'esope, même si la photo est pas aussi jolie que les siennes


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juillet 2006)

Note pour moi-même: je suis au boulot. Rester assis pendant au minimum 45 minutes...


----------



## pouchtreux (27 Juillet 2006)

Voilà un autoportrait qui commence à dater mais que je trouve amusant.


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Juillet 2006)

Ouais enfin bon je prefere les photos d'esope ...


----------



## jahrom (27 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Note pour moi-même: je suis au boulot. Rester assis pendant au minimum 45 minutes...



c'est bon, tu peux te lever maintenant...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> inspirée d'esope, même si la photo est pas aussi jolie que les siennes


 

Alors là je peux le dire Oh la coquine !!!!!


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Alors là je peux le dire Oh la coquine !!!!!


oh y'a eu bien "pire" hein


----------



## PommeQ (27 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> jolie composition
> 
> inspirée d'esope, même si la photo est pas aussi jolie que les siennes




 J'aime beaucoup


----------



## macmarco (27 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ​
> inspirée d'esope, même si la photo est pas aussi jolie que les siennes





Hé bien, ça n'est pas obligatoire de comparer, moi je la trouve très réussie, cette photo.   :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (27 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Hé bien, ça n'est pas obligatoire de comparer, moi je la trouve très réussie, cette photo.   :love:



Tout à fait


----------



## PommeQ (27 Juillet 2006)

Un double autoportrait ...






:rateau:


----------



## Dendrimere (27 Juillet 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Une photographie.


J'esp&#232;re que nous sommes nombreux &#224; mesurer notre chance de voir ainsi, peu &#224; peu, la gr&#226;ce s'accomplir.


----------



## Lastrada (27 Juillet 2006)

Je plussoie.

C'est plus un ticket avec le Doc, c'est une carte citron l&#224;.


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2006)

Donc Grug, l'original, 
(en pleine crise de culpabilit&#233; apr&#232;s avoir semble t'il cass&#233; un jouet )


----------



## tirhum (27 Juillet 2006)

je ne vois pas du tout de quoi tu parles...


----------



## PommeQ (27 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Donc Grug, l'original,
> (en pleine crise de culpabilité après avoir semble t'il cassé un jouet )



Tout dépend du jouet ????


----------



## teo (27 Juillet 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Ca devrait aider


quand je te dis que t'es bogoss et que tu ne t'en rend pas compte... content de te voir ici en moins flou que d'habitude :love: 



			
				PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement ... du moins tu ne l'augmentes pas  :mouais: :rateau:


Tout d&#233;pend pour quel regard 
Le ventilo du Mini s'emballe lui aussi, et lui au moins sait toujours quoi faire pour &#233;viter de cramer le processeur  (d'ailleurs _sympa_ ton AP  )

_[Edit: Grug rulez ]_


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Juillet 2006)

[Mode PomPom Girl]
Je dis : 
M
E
R
C
I
MERCI[/Mode PomPom Girl]


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Juillet 2006)

*Hier soir*
au bar des bien nomm&#233;s.













trop grande


----------



## mado (28 Juillet 2006)

M'zelle sofi ? C'est pour vous 
Cramée, comme la photo, un petit matin de victoire 


Pas un peu grande la photo monsieur le purfils ?


----------



## Taho! (28 Juillet 2006)

Mais lepurfils est grand !


----------



## Craquounette (28 Juillet 2006)

Une Craquounette en vacances


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2006)

Sur mon fier destrier:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Pas un peu grande la photo monsieur le purfils ?





			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Mais lepurfils est grand !



*On gagne toujours*
à être précis dans ses propos.


----------



## Beroth (28 Juillet 2006)

pouchtreux a dit:
			
		

> Voilà un autoportrait qui commence à dater mais que je trouve amusant.




j'adore !


J'aime beaucoup ce type d'image, avec dédoublement de personnes physique. Je ne sais pas si c'est difficile d'avoir ce rendu mais je reste comme un gamin devant à chaque fois.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Hier soir*
> au bar des bien nommés.
> 
> 
> ...



   
Tu devais encore t'en tenir un bonne, toi!


----------



## PommeQ (28 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> M'zelle sofi ? C'est pour vous
> Cramée, comme la photo, un petit matin de victoire
> 
> 
> Pas un peu grande la photo monsieur le purfils ?



Argggghhhhh ... et dire que ca c'etait rafraichi ... :love:


----------



## jahrom (28 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> M'zelle sofi ? C'est pour vous
> Cramée, comme la photo, un petit matin de victoire



Souvent utilisé dans la presse féminine, le flou permet de cacher l'age du sujet...


----------



## PommeQ (28 Juillet 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Souvent utilisé dans la presse féminine, le flou permet de cacher l'age du sujet...



  

Bien moi je prends !!!


----------



## Dendrimere (28 Juillet 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Souvent utilisé dans la presse féminine, le flou permet de cacher l'age du sujet...




Quel goujat !


----------



## sofiping (28 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> M'zelle sofi ? C'est pour vous
> Cramée, comme la photo, un petit matin de victoire



Trés jolie tentative  
Mais je trouve qu'ils sont bien difficiles a déstabiliser  ... ou completement amorphe   
Désolée Theo ... on aura fait ce que l'on a pu ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Juillet 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Tr&#233;s jolie tentative
> Mais je trouve qu'ils sont bien difficiles a d&#233;stabiliser




*Beaucoup trop*
habill&#233;

... et croyez-moi, j'ai l'&#339;il


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Juillet 2006)

Pas assez
*Dévétue*


----------



## tirhum (28 Juillet 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Trés jolie tentative
> Mais je trouve qu'ils sont bien difficiles a déstabiliser  ... ou completement amorphe :


je n'ai rien dit.......... 

_mais un de mes dessins...... _


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Bien moi je prends !!!


_*
tsss tsss tsss... on fait la queue comme tout le monde, mossieur aura sa chance... 

dites, vous bouffez quoi ? du poisson cru ? *_


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Juillet 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Bien moi je prends !!!




Et ta femme ?


----------



## elfanor (28 Juillet 2006)

moi qui a fait mumuse avec le mbp.


parcontre je me demande comment faire pour mettre plusieur foix soi meme sur une meme photos.



mathias


----------



## PommeQ (28 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Et ta femme ?



Que comprends tu ? ...   

Je suis un gars raisonnable   ... non mais quand m&#234;me !!!!


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un gas raisonnable


c'est plus sur qu'un explosif


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2006)

elfanor a dit:
			
		

> moi qui a fait mumuse avec le mbp.
> 
> 
> parcontre je me demande comment faire pour mettre plusieur foix soi meme sur une meme photos.
> ...


il y a un fil special conscr&#233; aux delire avec photobooth, tu dois poster ce genre de photos l&#224;.


----------



## PommeQ (28 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est plus sur qu'un explosif



Bien joué maiwen !!!! 

... le "r" m'a échappé


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juillet 2006)

Comment elle disait mado ?

Ah oui : horizontale :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Juillet 2006)




----------



## tatouille (31 Juillet 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Souvent utilisé dans la presse féminine, le flou permet de cacher l'age du sujet...


c'était aussi la technique des premiers films érotiques dans les 70's



Mado tu vas te calmer  :love:



			
				elisnice a dit:
			
		

> que je ne puisse pas le remettre dans le post raté d'hier soir :rateau:
> 
> ​


 la soeur de Robert Smith


----------



## Beroth (31 Juillet 2006)

J'embauche demain.

Grumble et regrumble ..


----------



## chandler_jf (31 Juillet 2006)

La classe ....  
Tu embauches où ?


----------



## Lastrada (31 Juillet 2006)

Chez MACdo ?


----------



## ange_63 (31 Juillet 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Chez MACdo ?



Mais noOon les pingouins c'est chez eux :




  



--------------------------------------------
je sors...


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2006)

_non, non, reste mon ange...  :love:















bon les autres, vous vous cassez ?!!    
_


----------



## ange_63 (31 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> _non, non, reste mon ange...  :love:
> 
> bon les autres, vous vous cassez ?!!
> _



:rose:
:love: :love: 




Bon je me t&#226;te pour tester le nouveau joujou de mon cheri... un sony DSC T5


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> :love: :love:
> 
> 
> ...


_

je peux t'aider pour deux choses mais pas pour ton chéri...  :love: :love:

:rose:
_


----------



## ange_63 (31 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> je peux t'aider pour deux choses mais pas pour ton chéri...  :love: :love:
> 
> ...



  



Bon bin ça ne sera pas pour ce soir l'autoportrait..ces joujoux sont vendus avec une batterie vide  (et sans carte mémoire) c'est pas comme les téléphones portables!


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Bon bin ça ne sera pas pour ce soir l'autoportrait..ces joujoux sont vendus avec une batterie vide  (et sans carte mémoire) c'est pas comme les téléphones portables!


 _arghh............



information urgente : le quartier Saint-Felix à Nantes vient d'être le théatre d'un effroyable bruit de hurlement sauvage d'un animal blessé à la limite du loup hurlant sur la steppe et du cochon qu'on égorge dans la cuisine du purfils... Nous recommandons à la population de rester chez elle barricadée en attendant que les forces de l'ordre interviennent sur les bords de l'Erdre... :modo:
_


----------



## ange_63 (31 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> _arghh............
> 
> information urgente : le quartier Saint-Felix &#224; Nantes vient d'&#234;tre le th&#233;atre d'un effroyable bruit de hurlement sauvage d'un animal bless&#233; &#224; la limite du loup hurlant sur la steppe et du cochon qu'on &#233;gorge dans la cuisine du purfils... Nous recommandons &#224; la population de rester chez elle barricad&#233;e en attendant que les forces de l'ordre interviennent sur les bords de l'Erdre... :modo:
> _


    :rose: 

 Trop fort 

MDR









 Oups &#231;a va trancher!


----------



## chandler_jf (31 Juillet 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Oups &#231;a va trancher!



Tu veux que je t'en apporte  
Ca devrait &#234;tre plus rapide qu'avec al&#232;m en plus


----------



## ange_63 (31 Juillet 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que je t'en apporte
> Ca devrait être plus rapide qu'avec alèm en plus


Ho juste 550 km vous séparent...et 4km entre toi et moi...  
On voit ça demain  16h c'est ça 








Bon aller hop pour arrêter de flooder  (elle n'est pas de ce soir)





Quand la CANICULE est là...ça donne ça :rose:


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2006)

_rhaaaaaaaaaaaa lovelyyyyyyyyyy !!!   :love: :love:  _


----------



## WebOliver (31 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _rhaaaaaaaaaaaa lovelyyyyyyyyyy !!!   :love: :love:  _


 
Peut-on faire fermer ce fil svp...   

Am...XXX   :love:


----------



## lumai (31 Juillet 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Quand la CANICULE est là...ça donne ça :rose:



Oui on la voit bien la canicule ! 
Très sympa cette dernière série !


----------



## Stargazer (31 Juillet 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Oui on la voit bien la canicule !
> Tr&#232;s sympa cette derni&#232;re s&#233;rie !




Ouais et dans canicule y'a ..?


----------



## lumai (31 Juillet 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ouais et dans canicule y'a ..?


Ton autoportrait ?


----------



## ange_63 (31 Juillet 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ouais et dans canicule y'a ..?



Cani  ...ha non c'est pas &#231;a? :rateau:


----------



## PommeQ (31 Juillet 2006)

J'attends le prochain coup de chaud avec impatience :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Beroth (1 Août 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> La classe ....
> Tu embauches où ?




A la banque, au crédit bouseux (bouh, méchant).

Je suis stagiaire été, pour un premier travail, j'ai un minimum les miquettes, mais ça va aller 

Oula, il se fait tard, allez hop, au dodo !


----------



## ange_63 (1 Août 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Bon bin ça ne sera pas pour ce soir l'autoportrait..ces joujoux sont vendus avec une batterie vide  (et sans carte mémoire) c'est pas comme les téléphones portables!



...la batterie a décidé qu'elle était chargée à bloc :hein: 
 Bon "chose promise chose due" donc avant d'aller dormir :




Bonne nuit! 

:sleep:


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2006)

_aheummmm ... aheum.... kof kof... :rose: euh...  sinon, &#231;a va bien ?  je tiens une forme ce matin moi !! :rose:  fichtre..._ :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Août 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> ...la batterie a décidé qu'elle était chargée à bloc :hein:
> Bon "chose promise chose due" donc avant d'aller dormir :
> 
> _photo_
> ...



Bonne nuit à toi aussi. 

Ah non, zut ! Trop tard ! C'est déjà le lendemain. :rose:


----------



## mamyblue (1 Août 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> ...la batterie a décidé qu'elle était chargée à bloc :hein:
> Bon "chose promise chose due" donc avant d'aller dormir :
> 
> 
> ...


Très mignonne ! Bonne nuit Ange ! A zut chui déjà levée


----------



## ange_63 (1 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit à toi aussi.
> 
> Ah non, zut ! Trop tard ! C'est déjà le lendemain. :rose:





			
				mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Très mignonne ! Bonne nuit Ange ! A zut chui déjà levée



Hé oui déjà levée!!!  Mais merci quand même :rose: :love:


----------



## Grug (1 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _aheummmm ... aheum.... kof kof... :rose: euh...  sinon, ça va bien ?  je tiens une forme ce matin moi !! :rose:  fichtre..._ :love: :love: :love:




oblongue ?


----------



## Lastrada (1 Août 2006)

Je crois que &#231;a ne se commande pas, Papa, quand il pense &#224; Ange.


----------



## chandler_jf (1 Août 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> ...la batterie a décidé qu'elle était chargée à bloc :hein:
> Bon "chose promise chose due" donc avant d'aller dormir :
> 
> Un ange va dormir
> ...



huuummmmmmm ...


----------



## La SAGEsse (1 Août 2006)

Mélusine, mon bonheur. 

:love::love::love:


----------



## Taho! (1 Août 2006)

tiens, t'as perdu du ventre toi !  :love:

Melusine, la toute belle que je passe voir la prochaine fois que je suis dans le coin et que mes clients me laissent tranquille...


----------



## ange_63 (1 Août 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Mélusine, mon bonheur.
> 
> :love::love::love:




Hummm trop mignonnes toutes les deux!!! 
:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 

Félicitations!!!


----------



## jahrom (1 Août 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Mélusine, mon bonheur.
> 
> :love::love::love:




Heu apparement elle tient de son père... Elle a déjà soif... 


Félicitations !!


----------



## maiwen (1 Août 2006)

voilà, je venais pour poster un autoportrait et depuis, je me traine un sourire niais à cause de Mélusine et de sa Sagesse de maman ... :love: 






oui on dirait un peu cyrano de bergerac mais hein ...


----------



## twk (1 Août 2006)




----------



## da capo (1 Août 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> http://twk.graphac.com/upload/image/twk_blanc.jpg


Joey Starr a fait un lifting ?


----------



## twk (1 Août 2006)

Oula merci pour la comparaison


----------



## PommeQ (1 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Joey Starr a fait un lifting ?



Pas sympa :rateau:


----------



## macelene (1 Août 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> M&#233;lusine, mon bonheur.
> 
> :love::love::love:




Bienvenue dans ce grand MOnde Beau B&#233;b&#233;...  Promis je passe te voir tr&#232;s vite...
Tu devrais la poster l&#224;......  :love: :love:


----------



## da capo (2 Août 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> Oula merci pour la comparaison





			
				PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Pas sympa:rateau:



je ne souhaitais froisser personne.

désolé.


----------



## maiwen (2 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> je ne souhaitais froisser personne.
> 
> d&#233;sol&#233;.


surtout pas joey starr :rateau: :casse:

r&#233;plique alternative : joey starr c'est d&#233;j&#224; fait


----------



## twk (2 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> je ne souhaitais froisser personne.
> 
> désolé.



Mouarf t'inquiète pas  il en faut plus que ça pour me froisser 

Ceci dit j'ai pas encore les dents en or


----------



## sofiping (2 Août 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> Mouarf t'inquiète pas  il en faut plus que ça pour me froisser
> 
> Ceci dit j'ai pas encore les dents en or


Tu peux lui demander les siennes ...je crois qu'il ne s'en sert plus !!!

Bon c'est pas le tout ...


----------



## da capo (2 Août 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux lui demander les siennes ...je crois qu'il ne s'en sert plus !!!


On lui sert tout mach&#233; ?


			
				sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est pas le tout ...
> http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/8576/min1549lk7.jpg


Ah bon, tiens donc... je ne t'imaginais pas en princesse.

Cela ne doit pas &#234;tre facile tous les jours.


----------



## joubichou (2 Août 2006)

non on s'en fout pas :love: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Août 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Et puis je m'arrête parce que vous vous en foutez.



Ben, ne confondant pas MacG avec Meetic, je peux te dire que oui...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Août 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> I know, I know, dear Patoch', don't be angry !


Ben... Faut dire aussi que si tu tends la perche...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Un jour, j'avais l'âge de Galatée. Exactement. (Vous le saviez, qu'elle était ma fille ? )
> Et alors, j'avais rencontré quelqu'un. Et il avait un Minolta SRT 101.
> Alors, on s'est mariés et on a fabriqué Galatée sans tarder
> 
> Et puis je m'arrête parce que vous vous en foutez.



Bah moi je m'en fous pas na !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Bah moi je m'en fous pas na !



Tu m'aurais étonné...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'aurais étonné...



tu fais peur quand t'a l'air sérieux ...


----------



## alèm (2 Août 2006)

*bon

ban de un jour chacun pour inciation au flood ? 



   
*


----------



## PommeQ (2 Août 2006)

Bonsoir à tous


----------



## da capo (2 Août 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Et puis je m'arrête parce que vous vous en foutez.


Oui, complètement mais l'autoportrait vaut le coup d'oeil.


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Août 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Un jour, j'avais l'âge de Galatée. Exactement. (Vous le saviez, qu'elle était ma fille ? )
> Et alors, j'avais rencontré quelqu'un. Et il avait un Minolta SRT 101.
> Alors, on s'est mariés et on a fabriqué Galatée sans tarder
> 
> ...



J'adore :love: :rose:


----------



## tatouille (2 Août 2006)

Z on est pas au museum d'histoire naturelle 

manifestation  : "rendez le boulage &#224; Z" "rendez le boulage &#224; Z" "rendez le boulage &#224; Z" "rendez le boulage &#224; Z"
"rendez le boulage &#224; Z" "rendez le boulage &#224; Z" "rendez le boulage &#224; Z" "rendez le boulage &#224; Z" "rendez le boulage &#224; Z" "rendez le boulage &#224; Z" "rendez le boulage &#224; Z"


----------



## alèm (2 Août 2006)

*pas d'incitation au coude de boule mon bon tatouille ! *


----------



## samoussa (2 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> *bon
> 
> ban de un jour chacun pour inciation au flood ?
> 
> ...


ce n'est vraiment plus ce que c'était ici


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Août 2006)

... ... ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2006)

Nouveau téléphone - appareil photo à résolution horrible - photos floues.
Voilà PonkHead en narcisse qui pixelise.


----------



## yvos (3 Août 2006)

magnifique! 
et bienvenue sur MacG&#233; :love: 

n'h&#233;site pas &#224; demander des conseils!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Août 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Nouveau téléphone - appareil photo à résolution horrible - photos floues.
> Voilà PonkHead en narcisse qui pixelise.




*Remarque, ça évite de voir*
les cro..., euh, l'encombrement de tes narines...


----------



## tatouille (3 Août 2006)

captain futuro


----------



## PommeQ (3 Août 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> captain futuro



hum hum l'autoportrait


----------



## imimi (3 Août 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> hum hum l'autoportrait


En voilà un !


----------



## PommeQ (3 Août 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> En voilà un !



Tu n'es pas en train de roder la bécane ...


----------



## imimi (3 Août 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es pas en train de roder la b&#233;cane ...


Bah justement le "rodeur de meule" n'est pas encore rentr&#233;...

NB : le r&#233;tro est celui de feu le SV de ma b&#234;te &#224; poil ador&#233;e d'ailleur...


----------



## PommeQ (3 Août 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Bah justement le "rodeur de meule" n'est pas encore rentré...
> 
> NB : le rétro est celui de feu le SV de ma bête à poil adorée d'ailleur...



Ne pensons plus à la SV ...  

Bonne route tout de même ... aprés rodage ... et 1ere revision


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> (mais pour rattraper Lastrada, c'est dur quand même  ou alèm d'ailleurs  bis)
> 
> J'ai d'abord une question d'éthique avant de poster : le fait d'avoir pris en photo des photos de moi compte-t-il vraiment pour un autoportrait ?
> Sinon, on fait comment ? Vous me le dites et je vide mon post ?
> ...



pas passé, sepia.


par contre tu prends des risques en présentant Galatée comme ta fille, si elle est aussi jolie que sa mère, tu vas affoler la moitié du forum 



			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Nouveau téléphone - appareil photo à résolution horrible - photos floues.
> Voilà PonkHead en narcisse qui pixelise.


 you ponk :rateau:


----------



## alèm (3 Août 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pas passé, sepia.
> 
> 
> par contre tu prends des risques en présentant Galatée comme ta fille, si elle est aussi jolie que sa mère, tu vas affoler la moitié du forum


_
bah Galatée l'a déjà fait toute seule... mais parfois à deux....

ps 1 : je ne t'ai pas cité Salta mais sache que je pense à toi, salut cher collègue !   
ps2 : je ne t'ai pas cité elis mais tu sais bien tout ce que j'en pense hein ! 
_


----------



## lumai (3 Août 2006)

D'il y a quelques jours...




​


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2006)

Ces Yeux, oh Docqu&#233;villes&#8482;, ces yeux&#8230; :love:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2006)

Heu ... Je saigne du nez l&#224; .... Vite des soins ! :love:


----------



## samoussa (3 Août 2006)

alerte modos...! ça vrille!!


----------



## alèm (3 Août 2006)

_ah oui, je vois... je vous bannis de combien de mois ? 
_


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Août 2006)

Samedi dernier entre la mairie et l'église.


----------



## da capo (4 Août 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> D'il y a quelques jours...
> 
> http://lumai.free.fr/photos/autoplapis.jpg​



Pourquoi les gens sont-ils si beaux dans ce fil ?

Les gens ? Oui mais, quelques uns plus que les autres. Et j'ai encore en m&#233;moire ton regard derri&#232;re un bouquet de fleurs.

Oui Lumai, tu es une lumi&#232;re pour ces autoportraits.

Je vais me coucher avec une belle image en m&#233;moire. La tienne.

Nous ne nous connaissons pas mais, je te souhaite plein de bonnes choses.


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi les gens sont-ils si beaux dans ce fil ?
> 
> Les gens ? Oui mais, quelques uns plus que les autres. Et j'ai encore en m&#233;moire ton regard derri&#232;re un bouquet de fleurs.
> 
> ...




Tu as bien raison!!!! 
Sauf que moi je la connais!!! 
:love: :love: :love: 

 Lumai!


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Août 2006)

Lumaï : une voix de radio, un physique de ciné et des yeux à faire des pubs pour du mascara


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi les gens sont-ils si beaux dans ce fil ?




*Ah ça mon cher ami*
je ne puis qu'être en accord avec toi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi les gens sont-ils si beaux dans ce fil ?



T'as pas dû voir les autoportraits que j'ai publié dans ce fil.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ah ça mon cher ami*
> je ne puis qu'être en accord avec toi


Tu as de belles narines, tu sais ?


----------



## jojofk (4 Août 2006)




----------



## maiwen (4 Août 2006)

sympa la mandarine comme éclairage chez soi  :mouais:


----------



## jojofk (4 Août 2006)

si je me souviens bien, c'était elle le _sujet_ de la photo... 

et puis, c'est pas chez moi


----------



## da capo (4 Août 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as bien raison!!!!
> Sauf que moi je la connais!!!
> :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Lumai!


ToDoList : penser à recontrer toutes ces jolies filles


----------



## samoussa (4 Août 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> sympa la mandarine comme éclairage chez soi  :mouais:


ça fait chauffage les mois d'hiver


----------



## misterbizz (4 Août 2006)

salut a tous, c'est quand même sympas comme fil. Toutes ces photos de nous et de notre envie de nous montrer ou pas. Enfin merci a tous et surtout encore, encore 
bon ben c'est sur que si je blablate c'est pour vous montrer ma pomme ainsi que celle de ma soeurette :love:


----------



## Grug (5 Août 2006)

marrant, tu ressemble &#224; ton avatar


----------



## StJohnPerse (5 Août 2006)

Ah euh Lumai :love:


----------



## twk (5 Août 2006)

A prendre au second degrés bien sûr, c'est ce qui arrive quand ma copine m'emprunte mon EOS


----------



## PommeQ (5 Août 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> A prendre au second degrés bien sûr, c'est ce qui arrive quand ma copine m'emprunte mon EOS




Oulalala ...  

Tu prends un risque à poster un non-*AUTO*portrait !!!


----------



## twk (5 Août 2006)

J'ai participé quand même, j'appuyé sur le bouton pour faire la mise au point, elle voulait aller trop vite


----------



## ficelle (6 Août 2006)

cet aprem... dans Forcalquier, avec Lucien et Sylvain ! :style:


----------



## morden (6 Août 2006)

Meuuuuh non, il n'a pas les yeux exorbit&#233; &#224; cause d'un exces d'armagnac .... enfin pas que je sahce  


 ... heuuu ... je suis presque sur que c'est "sache" l'orthographe ... 

J'admet : j'aurait pu au moins lacher un sourire ... promis : le prochain yen aura un ! 

a part &#231;a, je vais aller lire moi je crois ...  !!


----------



## macmarco (6 Août 2006)

Le saviez-vous ?
Je suis un Ent et les grillages ne peuvent m'arrêter.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2006)

Jambes bien poilues


----------



## teo (6 Août 2006)

Quand donc SM nous gratifiera t'il donc d'un autoportrait ?


----------



## La mouette (6 Août 2006)

Lorsque le secret défense sera tombé...en 2029 comme JFK


----------



## da capo (6 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque le secret défense sera tombé...en 2029 comme JFK


Mais on connait sa marylin ?


----------



## da capo (7 Août 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> *hop ! à la douche !*
> 
> http://img45.imageshack.us/img45/8748/moisalledebainsow7.jpg​


Mais elle est floue ta photo !

Et c'est quoi ce truc vert ?  

Tu en as surement une meillleure, non ?


----------



## La mouette (7 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Mais elle est floue ta photo !
> 
> Et c'est quoi ce truc vert ?
> 
> Tu en as surement une meillleure, non ?



Retourne la photo !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Mais elle est floue ta photo !


C'est peut-&#234;tre fait expr&#232;s (&#231;a donne un style sympa ). 



			
				La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Retourne la photo !!


Ah oui. Y'a quoi au dos de la photo ?


----------



## ange_63 (7 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Mais elle est floue ta photo !
> 
> Et c'est quoi ce truc vert ?
> 
> Tu en as surement une meillleure, non ?



Floue peut &#234;tre, mais tr&#232;s explicite comme photo malgr&#233; cela   
Cette jambe qui sort du peignoir (oui c'est le machin vert comme tu dis ) va faire tourner la t&#234;te de quelques-uns  

:love:

elisnice  (tu te l&#232;ves t&#244;t!!! )


----------



## twk (7 Août 2006)

Génial Macmarco !!


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2006)

dans les toilettes d'un fameux bar de Lyon...


----------



## doudou83 (7 Août 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> *hop ! à la douche !*
> 
> ​Tout dans la suggestion , il n'y a que cela de vrai....! Elisnine


----------



## wip (7 Août 2006)

Tu es rentrée combien de fois sous la douche pour la faire cette photo Elisnice ??   

Moi, ch'ui toujours en vacances avec mes fidèles ami(e)s  





@+


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Août 2006)

et t'as pas mieux &#224; faire que de nous envoyer des photos???


----------



## samoussa (7 Août 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> et t'as pas mieux à faire que de nous envoyer des photos???


on sent le type pas en vacances


----------



## PommeQ (7 Août 2006)

moi ... j'aime bien ce flou   mais je peux pas te bouler elisnice :love:


----------



## Lastrada (7 Août 2006)

Parlons du fond, si vous le voulez bien :

Elisenice, o&#249; trouves-tu de si ravissants curieux chapeaux bonnets couvre-chef ?
(c'est &#233;trange, je ne trouve pas les mots)


----------



## PommeQ (7 Août 2006)

Nous deux à une époque ou il faisait trés chaud ... désolé ca ne se voit pas sur la photos


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Août 2006)

Bizarre cette photo


----------



## PommeQ (7 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre cette photo


----------



## alèm (7 Août 2006)

_finalement cher PommeQ, avoue-le, t'es un mec aussi hot que ton pseudo ? :rose:

' fait une de ces chaleurs ici tiens... 
_


----------



## PommeQ (7 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _finalement cher PommeQ, avoue-le, t'es un mec aussi hot que ton pseudo ? :rose:
> 
> ' fait une de ces chaleurs ici tiens...
> _



Chutttt ... cher [MGZ] alèm :love:


----------



## alèm (8 Août 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Chutttt ... cher [MGZ] alèm :love:



*:rose: arrête les smileys comme ça, ça me renverse... :love: *

*



*​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Août 2006)

*Moi je trouve*
que Pomme-Q a un air bien occupé dans le dos de la jeune fille.


----------



## misterbizz (8 Août 2006)

ouaih, on dirais bien que [MGZ] al&#232;m prend la grosse t&#234;te, on la voie grandire a vue d'oeil, ou alors c'est le fait qu'elle soit a l'envers ? y as trop de sang qui arrive. Fait gaffe quand m&#234;me.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> *:rose: arrête les smileys comme ça, ça me renverse... :love: *
> 
> *photo*​



Renversant !


----------



## PommeQ (8 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> *:rose: arrête les smileys comme ça, ça me renverse... :love: *
> ​





Je me sens pas trés bien :rateau:  ca tourne ca tounre :affraid: 

​


----------



## samoussa (8 Août 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Moi je trouve*
> que Pomme-Q a un air bien occupé dans le dos de la jeune fille.



ah toi, tu vois vraiment de l'amour partout


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Août 2006)

A quand un autoportrait de Samoussa ?


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Août 2006)

Mieux qu'une 16 après une bonne marche,
Mieux qu'une caserne de pompiers et des bras musclés
Plus doué que Madame Sans-Gène et Colette réunies
Accompagné de son lapin et de son châton
Il forme à lui seul la Trinité,
Oui j'ai rencontré le DieuMacg...et je n'ai pas été déçu !​


----------



## alèm (8 Août 2006)

_je rappelle &#224; tout le monde que l'abus de Vin de Paille, de Vin Jaune et d'absinthe est dangereux pour la sant&#233;... surtout si on cumule &#231;a avec de la cancaillote et du Mont d'Or aux petits-d&#233;jeuners...   
_


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Mieux qu'une 16 après une bonne marche,
> Mieux qu'une caserne de pompiers et des bras musclés
> Plus doué que Madame Sans-Gène et Colette réunies
> Accompagné de son lapin et de son châton
> ...



Peut pas te bouler 

ps : tu m'as dit si j'avais répondu à ta questions par MP ... t'en ais où ?


----------



## Foguenne (8 Août 2006)

Toujours en repos photographique si ce n'est pour la famille...


----------



## PommeQ (8 Août 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Toujours en repos photographique si ce n'est pour la famille...



Dis Foguenne, n'oublie pas de nous poster les m&#234;mes photos mais dans une vingtaine d'ann&#233;es :love:


----------



## Foguenne (9 Août 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Dis Foguenne, n'oublie pas de nous poster les mêmes photos mais dans une vingtaine d'années :love:



Je pense que là ce sera fini les photos avec Tonton Popol.


----------



## ikiki (9 Août 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que là ce sera fini les photos avec Tonton Popol.


 
Jolis toto portrait d'ailleurs 


Mais heu, pour cette histoire de tonton popol... non rien en fait


----------



## Foguenne (9 Août 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Jolis toto portrait d'ailleurs
> 
> 
> Mais heu, pour cette histoire de tonton popol... non rien en fait



C'est juste en France vous dite le popol pour roger mais bon, mon nom c'est Paul, donc pour mes nièces c'est Tonton Popol ou Parrain Polo. 
Pour ne pas poster sans photo. 
La c'est une cousine de ma compagne.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Août 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> JMais heu, pour cette histoire de tonton popol... non rien en fait



Arrrrrrgh ! Toasted ! :rateau:


----------



## Grug (9 Août 2006)




----------



## mado (9 Août 2006)

Retour dans le Sud, retour au frais.


----------



## dool (9 Août 2006)

T'es encore bourrée toi !! Tu t'es trompé de fil...c'est dans "prenez votre pied" ça !!!  :mouais: :love: (r'marque c'est encore les autres qui vont le prendre...le pied...enfin v'savez, quoi !)

Je soupçonne que cette photo ne soit pas prise dans ta salle de bain hmmmm !?!


----------



## La mouette (9 Août 2006)

C'est sensible à l'humidité un APN ... ?:hein: 

Parce que toutes ces photos dans ces lieux aquatiques :mouais:


----------



## PommeQ (9 Août 2006)

Waouhhh l'angle  

  Mado !


----------



## La mouette (9 Août 2006)

L'ombre est pas mal aussi


----------



## samoussa (9 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> L'ombre est pas mal aussi


je vois que mossieur à l'oeil


----------



## Nephou (10 Août 2006)

Puisque l&#8217;on parle de douche, en voici une froide&#8230; d&#8217;une sorte de s&#233;rie. Je ne sais pas si je vous proposerai la deuxi&#232;me, prise au retardateur&#8230; il y a 15 minutes&#8230;

1_douche froide




​


----------



## macmarco (10 Août 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Puisque lon parle de douche, en voici une froide dune sorte de série. Je ne sais pas si je vous proposerai la deuxième, prise au retardateur il y a 15 minutes
> 
> 1_douche froide
> 
> ​





So british !


----------



## Grug (10 Août 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Puisque l&#8217;on parle de douche, en voici une froide&#8230; d&#8217;une sorte de s&#233;rie. Je ne sais pas si je vous proposerai la deuxi&#232;me, prise au retardateur&#8230; il y a 15 minutes&#8230;
> _m&#234;me par toi, j'&#233;dite !  on ne cite pas les photos mon pichon pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;_
> [/center]


:afraid: pourquoi j'ai lu prise au radiateur ? :affraid:


----------



## Nephou (10 Août 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> So british !


Je poste la seconde et vous propose une autre option de carrelage de salle-de-bain et quelques palmiers.

Bon



2_ douche chaude à découvert





​


----------



## alèm (10 Août 2006)

_bah l&#224;, c'est nickel !! les autres, faites moi du *Francesca Woodman* comme MOssieur Nephou, je n'en demande pas moins !   


ps : ton carrelage est moche mais &#231;a donne un rendu superbe ! 
_


----------



## Nephou (10 Août 2006)

Merci&#8230; je te raconte pas les cascade sur le lino (ben oui, le lino mouill&#233; &#231;a glisse  ) et les aller-retour baignoire&#8211;ricoh pour les essais.
J&#8217;ai deux regrets : le morceau de si&#232;ge de bain pour b&#233;b&#233; et la discr&#233;tion de l&#8217;orchid&#233;e. Mais ce que je voulais capturer est l&#224;&#8230;

_edit: merci &#224; tous p.s. &#224; macelene je suis s&#251;r que bien fait et &#224; propos &#231;a passera _


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Août 2006)

Ca devient chaud ici :love:


----------



## da capo (10 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _ ton carrelage est moche mais ça donne un rendu superbe !
> _


Ah, ça... terrible. :affraid:

Mais je ne vais pas jeter la pierre puisque ma salle de bain en est toujours dépourvue. (cf mon premier AP)



			
				StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ca devient chaud ici


Là aussi il faisait chaud, dans le grenier. 
Ambiance d'avant la douche, poussière, sueur, flou involontaire etc.


----------



## La mouette (10 Août 2006)

ça devient MaculGé ici


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> ça devient MaculGé ici



Oui. Ca va pas tarder à être interdit aux moins de 18 ans.    

Edit : ça vous dit une photo de moi nu pour calmer vos ardeurs ?


----------



## ange_63 (10 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ambiance d'avant la douche, poussière, sueur, flou involontaire etc.



Et Après ça donne quoi


----------



## La mouette (10 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Edit : ça vous dit une photo de moi nu pour calmer vos ardeurs ?



Après l'apéro :mouais:


----------



## da capo (10 Août 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Et Après ça donne quoi


Les pendant et les après sont réservés pour l'instant.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Apr&#232;s l'ap&#233;ro :mouais:



T'as raison. Mais mieux vaut picoler &#224; mort. Ca rendra la vue de la photo plus supportable.


----------



## ange_63 (10 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Les pendant et les après sont réservés pour l'instant.



 Hooo noOon! :rose:   

Bon pour pas flooder: 
Le matin au réveil avant la douche


----------



## alèm (10 Août 2006)

_gloups...











 :rose::rose::rose::rose::rose::rose:_


----------



## da capo (10 Août 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Hooo noOon! :rose:
> 
> Bon pour pas flooder:
> Le matin au r&#233;veil avant la douche
> ...


Mais si tu fais &#233;quipe, tu arriveras peut &#234;tre &#224; me d&#233;brider.
L'union fait la force.


----------



## La mouette (10 Août 2006)

Suis au bureau, un collègue passe vers moi et me demande sur quelle site je suis ...

Dites lui que je suis sur MacGé ....    

:love:


----------



## ange_63 (10 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Mais si tu fais &#233;quipe, tu arriveras peut &#234;tre &#224; me d&#233;brider.
> L'union fait la force.



 Et comment dois je proc&#233;der? 



			
				La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Suis au bureau, un coll&#232;gue passe vers moi et me demande sur quelle site je suis ...
> 
> Dites lui que je suis sur MacG&#233; ....
> 
> :love:


Oups d&#233;sol&#233;e!!! :rose:
J'imagine bien! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2006)

Photo prise au sommet du Ventoux à l'automne 2004 avec un CANON Powerchot G3.

Bonnes photos à tous


----------



## teo (10 Août 2006)

Deux autoportraits, il y a quelques jours, en Haute-Savoie, à 1200 m, face aux Alpes, là où je me sens le plus chez moi au monde. Ma petite nièce et filleule est une merveille :love:


_Starmac, si tu passes - seul  - par Paris, y'a la suite Tour Eiffel chez moi qui est dispo et j'ai quelques travaux de prévu _
Nephou, tu fais encore plus fort que moi, tout montrer sans rien montrer. Respect


----------



## JPTK (10 Août 2006)

edit : Nan rien... erreur


----------



## da capo (10 Août 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Et comment dois je proc&#233;der?


L'union des forces f&#233;minines en pr&#233;sence sur ce fil saura bien trouver la strat&#233;gie ad&#233;quate. Je vous fais confiance, vous savez y faire 

Mais pas trop vite, je suis tr&#232;s tr&#232;s en retard sur mon programme de travaux.

Ceci dit, je rappele que la photographie ne donne &#224; voir qu'une "vue" du sujet. Une vue choisie, travaill&#233;e, qui plus est.
La r&#233;alit&#233; n'est pas forc&#233;ment aussi "agr&#233;able" que ce que je donne &#224; voir.

Tout n'est affaire que de point de vue...



			
				Teo a dit:
			
		

> Starmac, si tu passes - seul  - par Paris, y'a la suite Tour Eiffel chez moi qui est dispo et j'ai quelques travaux de pr&#233;vu


Euh, cela ne m'arrive pas bien souvent, mais je penserai &#224; faire signe.
Ciao. Au fait : la barbe te va plut&#244;t bien


----------



## tirhum (10 Août 2006)

[/mode : je sais pas me servir de ce p'tain d'appareil photo/on.] 







 [ /mode : je sais pas me servir de ce p'tain d'appareil photo/off.] :rose:


----------



## elKBron (10 Août 2006)

eh le gars qui a développé la photo il a fait une tache... a ta place, j'irais me faire rembourser le développement


----------



## tirhum (10 Août 2006)

..... on essaie de s'amuser comme l'on peut.....   







_
P.S : la t&#226;che.... ce n'est pas la seule......  _


----------



## Grug (10 Août 2006)

tres bel autoportrait de ton appareil photo


----------



## tirhum (10 Août 2006)

je suis timide..... :rose:


----------



## La mouette (10 Août 2006)

Fais pas la tête ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> je suis timide..... :rose:



*UN BON COUP DE TONDEUSE, OUI!!!*


----------



## Amok (10 Août 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> _gloups..._


Pareil !


----------



## La mouette (10 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> UN BON COUP DE TONDEUSE, OUI!!!



Gueule pas !!  

Toi aussi on ta grillé ton FTP, GPS, WiFi ? après avoir mis tes coordonnées sur le net ? 

Il est aussi tout rouge


----------



## Amok (10 Août 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Mieux qu'une 16 après une bonne marche,
> Mieux qu'une caserne de pompiers et des bras musclés
> Plus doué que Madame Sans-Gène et Colette réunies
> Accompagné de son lapin et de son châton
> ...



Absolument énorme !


----------



## tirhum (10 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Fais pas la t&#234;te ...


boaf !!..... 
y'en a un qui avait dit kekchose de pas con (_pour une fois !....._   )   


			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *UN BON COUP DE TONDEUSE, OUI!!!*


 :rateau: :bebe: :casse:
plus de six mois que je suis pass&#233; chez le coiffeur.....


----------



## Amok (10 Août 2006)

​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2006)

oh il fait son timide caché dans son coin


----------



## PommeQ (10 Août 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Hooo noOon! :rose:
> 
> Bon pour pas flooder:
> Le matin au r&#233;veil avant la douche



Ca me va bien avant la douche  ... mais pendant ... :mouais:    

:rose:  Ok je sors ... :love: Ange_63 :love:


----------



## ange_63 (10 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> http://pr.photographies.free.fr/photos/ap1.jpg


Et on peut avoir l'autre cot&#233; aussi avec?


----------



## Amok (10 Août 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Et on peut avoir l'autre coté aussi avec?



Il n'y en a pas : je suis monofacial !


----------



## PommeQ (10 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y en a pas : je suis monofacial !



Pratique pour raser les murs ...   :hosto: :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (10 Août 2006)

Bravo pour vos autoportraits tout &#231;a... ange... :king:



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y en a pas : je suis monofacial !


 
Et en-bas c'est monoburne? 


Edit: ooops...


----------



## ange_63 (10 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y en a pas : je suis monofacial !




:afraid: Mon pauvre... Et ça fait mal?


----------



## Amok (10 Août 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: Mon pauvre... Et ça fait mal?



Non, tant que je ne dors pas du mauvais côté...  



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et en-bas c'est monoburne?
> 
> 
> Edit: ooops...



Dis moi, le suisse, un p'tit ban avant l'AEC, ca te branche ?!


----------



## tirhum (10 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y en a pas : je suis monofacial !


multiples d&#233;clinaisons possible avec  ce "pr&#233;fixe".....
monogame....
monoc**ille....
monolithe..., etc... 



&#233;dith :........... grill&#233; par un *le* suisse......


----------



## ange_63 (10 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bravo pour vos autoportraits tout &#231;a... ange... :king:



Merci!!!   :love:



Et comme &#231;a c'est d&#233;j&#224; mieux nan?


----------



## teo (10 Août 2006)

J'esp&#232;re que la semaine prochaine Amok enl&#232;ve le bas, comme Nephou 


Enfin, on peut r&#234;ver, de toute fa&#231;on Amok n'existe pas  C'est un bobot


----------



## Amok (10 Août 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Merci!!!   :love:
> 
> 
> 
> Et comme ça c'est déjà mieux nan?



Oui, c'est tout moi !


----------



## La mouette (10 Août 2006)

Deux mono = un modo


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Un beau portrait


Tu es toujours aussi beau mon loup, plus encore que dans mon souvenir; mais la fièvre qui fait briller tes yeux est, elle, bien toujours la même, dans sa danse jamais achevée.


----------



## PommeQ (10 Août 2006)

Dimanche dernier au Parc Asterix avec des amis et leur petite fille ... on s'est fait piquer la vedette par flipper rose


----------



## ange_63 (10 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> L'union des forces féminines en présence sur ce fil saura bien trouver la stratégie adéquate. Je vous fais confiance, vous savez y faire



Qui a une idée?


----------



## macmarco (10 Août 2006)

D&#233;sol&#233;, pas pris sous la douche(juste apr&#232;s, en fait).


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Qui a une idée?



J'ai pas d'idée mais je suis


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Août 2006)

Vous allez bien ensemble Pomme Q et Mme Pomme Q


----------



## da capo (10 Août 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas d'id&#233;e mais je suis


Voil&#224; vous &#234;tes d&#233;j&#224; 2&#8230; (3 pour ne pas mentir mais la premi&#232;re est hors jeu)

C'est un bon d&#233;but, non ?


----------



## PommeQ (10 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Vous allez bien ensemble Pomme Q et Mme Pomme Q



Merci :love:  bientot 10 ans ... le seul risque ... c'est la naissance d'un petit PommeQ ... mais oufff, sauvé pour l'instant


----------



## ange_63 (10 Août 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Merci :love:  bientot 10 ans ... le seul risque ... c'est la naissance d'un petit PommeQ ... mais oufff, sauvé pour l'instant



Oufff,sauvé???   pourtant il serait bien mignon ce petit PommeQ vu les 2 parents


----------



## samoussa (10 Août 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Oufff,sauvé???   pourtant il serait bien mignon ce petit PommeQ vu les 2 parents


voir même il serait surement trognon 

@pommeQ : par contre flipper elle est libre ? :love: :love:


----------



## xao85 (10 Août 2006)

Qui veut une photo de moi?????


----------



## samoussa (10 Août 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Qui veut une photo de moi?????


ouais mais avec un animal aussi


----------



## xao85 (10 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais avec un animal aussi



Demain soir je vous en mets une!


----------



## ange_63 (10 Août 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Demain soir je vous en mets une!



On attend ça alors!!!


----------



## Craquounette (10 Août 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Qui a une idée?



Va falloir faire un conciliabule TopSecret 100% féminin pour trouver une tactique


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir faire un conciliabule TopSecret 100% féminin pour trouver une tactique


Il va surtout falloir calmer le jeu et que ce fil retrouve son cours normal.


----------



## PommeQ (10 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il va surtout falloir calmer le jeu et que ce fil retrouve son cours normal.



J'espere pas ...


----------



## Grug (10 Août 2006)

manque de photos cette page


----------



## teo (10 Août 2006)

non, ce n'est pas un saladier, ce doit être une sculpture .
Chez un ami, fin de soirée fort arrosée au champagne, bordeaux et williamine pour finir :love:


----------



## WebOliver (11 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi, le suisse, un p'tit ban avant l'AEC, ca te branche ?!



 M'en fous, j'ai prévu à boire au cas où... 




_Ça compte comme autoportrait hein...  _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> M'en fous, j'ai prévu à boire au cas où...



De bleu, de bleu!!! C'timeeeeeeense canette!    

C'est bon pour l'accent, là?


----------



## mamyblue (11 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> M'en fous, j'ai prévu à boire au cas où...
> 
> 
> _Ça compte comme autoportrait hein...  _


Mon pôvre WeBo...  Voilà ce que ça donne quand on boit de la bière Suisse de cette façon...  on reste coincé


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Août 2006)

Amis de la photo floue (oui, c'est fait expr&#232;s ! ), bonjour.


----------



## PommeQ (11 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Amis de la photo floue (oui, c'est fait exprès ! ), bonjour.



Le matin apres le petit dej' ... ca tourne l'estomac  

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Août 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Le matin apres le petit dej' ... ca tourne l'estomac
> 
> Bonne journ&#233;e &#224; tous



T'as qu'&#224; prendre ton p'tit dej apr&#232;s avoir vu la photo.  

Bonne journ&#233;e &#224; toi aussi


----------



## La mouette (11 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> M'en fous, j'ai prévu à boire au cas où...



:love: une canette de course :love:


----------



## bengilli (11 Août 2006)

Every night at the disco club...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Août 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Every night at the disco club...
> 
> photo


Je ne savais que Michel Polnareff s'était rasé le crâne.


----------



## Lastrada (11 Août 2006)

Je ne savais pas que Polnareff &#233;tait le nom de famille de michou.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Every night at the disco club...


Les grosses lunettes, c'est la tendance de l'été paraît-il. Mais ça ne va pas nécessairement à tout le monde. 

J'espère que tu as passé un heureux anniversaire.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Août 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Every night at the disco club...


T'aurais pas un peu abus&#233; avec le lifting?


----------



## Amok (11 Août 2006)

Mmmmmmhhhhhhhhhhhh.... Ces lèvres ! :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Août 2006)

Collagène!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Août 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Je ne savais pas que Polnareff était le nom de famille de michou.



Michou s'habille toujours en bleu !


----------



## bengilli (11 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que tu as passé un heureux anniversaire.



Pas mal, disons que maintenant je sais préparer les cucaracha à boire enflammés avec une paille... pour le retour à la maison en moto à 5 heures du mat c'était plus tendu  





			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mmmmmmhhhhhhhhhhhh.... Ces lèvres ! :love:




Du satin...  




			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Collagène!




Non, non, du satin


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2006)

Quand il y a collag&#232;ne, y'a plus d'plaisir


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Quand il y a collagène, y'a plus d'plaisir



Enfile une panoplie de Pascal77 et fais nous un autoportrait ou alem va t'offrir un jour de congé


----------



## Amok (11 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Enfile une panoplie de Pascal77 et fais nous un autoportrait ou alem va t'offrir un jour de congé



  




			
				bengilli a dit:
			
		

> du satin...



Oh, mais je sais !  :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Enfile une panoplie de Pascal77 et fais nous un autoportrait


Bonne idée.


----------



## Amok (11 Août 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Retour dans le Sud, retour au frais.


Si je puis donner mon avis : je préfère quand même quand tu t'épiles !
(image prise 5 minutes avant celle-ci...)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Août 2006)

Le maillot! Le maillot! Le maillot! Le maillot! Le maillot! Le maillot! Le maillot! Le maillot! Le maillot! Le maillot! Le maillot! Le maillot! Le maillot! ...


----------



## Amok (11 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Le maillot! Le maillot! Le maillot! Le maillot! Le maillot! Le maillot! Le maillot! Le maillot! Le maillot! Le maillot! Le maillot! Le maillot! Le maillot! ...


C'est malin : je viens de taper "string" dans Google images pour t'en trouver un version l&#233;opard ou panth&#232;re : ma journ&#233;e est foutue ! 

C'est bon, j'ai vu !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Août 2006)

C'est celle-ci qui t'a fait mal?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est celle-ci qui t'a fait mal?


----------



## Amok (11 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est celle-ci qui t'a fait mal?



Je vois que Mooosieur Ed est d'humeur badine ce matin, et qu'il n'a pas mis 5 minutes pour aller reluquer les résultats ! Dis donc, la tronche, si tu nous postais un autoportrait au lieu de chambrer de pauvres bestioles qui ne t'ont rien fait ?!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Enfile une panoplie de Pascal77 et fais nous un autoportrait ou alem va t'offrir un jour de cong&#233;


2 &#231;a ira ?










Pas facile d'&#233;viter le flou avec un reflet dans un double(au moins !)-vitrage SNCF


----------



## Amok (11 Août 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Et comme ça c'est déjà mieux nan?



Ca reste entre nous, mais j'adore lorsque tu poses ta souris sur mon visage !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Août 2006)

Allez, si t'insistes. 



_Blue-mountains, Australie. 2003.
_


----------



## teo (11 Août 2006)

Amok, continue avec ce genre de photos et je t'offre un bière dès que possible     
Tu vas te retrouver marié en Espagne sans rien comprendre avec des saillies comme ça :rateau: 
Dites-lui donc d'arrêter  Déjà qu'avec la pleine lune, je me souviens plus trop bien de mes dernières 48h, mon dernier souvenir c'est d'avoir laissé _Quelqu'un_ sur le quai du RER à Chatelet-Les Halles


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Août 2006)

Un autoportrait de la Mamy de bengilli  

PS : je vous prépare un petit quelque chose


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ... mon dernier souvenir c'est d'avoir laiss&#233; _Quelqu'un_ sur le quai du RER &#224; Chatelet-Les Halles


Le genre de souvenir dont Delerm fait des chansons. Rien de bien scandaleux en somme, mais c'est tout aussi bien. Comme le disait je ne sais plus trop qui dans je ne sais plus trop quel film, il ne faut pas se faire de souvenirs au-dessus de ses moyens.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> 2 &#231;a ira ?



Oui, oui.  



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Un autoportrait de la Mamy de bengilli
> 
> PS : je vous pr&#233;pare un petit quelque chose



Effectivement, il y a un air de famille.


----------



## Amok (11 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas te retrouver marié en Espagne sans rien comprendre avec des saillies comme ça :rateau:



Mon rêve ! Femme au foyer ! 


Heu teo... J'aime pas trop le terme de "saillies"... Je préfère "calins"


----------



## La mouette (11 Août 2006)

Autopasflouportrait ...
 
Bon appétit, il fait faim ..


----------



## da capo (11 Août 2006)

Non, pas la tête !

(comprenne qui pourra)


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Août 2006)




----------



## Amok (11 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> mon dernier souvenir c'est d'avoir laissé _Quelqu'un_ sur le quai du RER à Chatelet-Les Halles



Vu ce qui semble avoir été ton état du moment, imagine : c'est peut-être quelqu'*une* !


----------



## teo (11 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mon rêve ! Femme au foyer !
> 
> 
> Heu teo... J'aime pas trop le terme de "saillies"... Je préfère "calins"


Je savais que tu allais rebondir sur le mot 

Au fait, on dit _Homme au foyer_ mon pti loup 


bon fais péter tes AP censurées par MP, promis, je les ferai pas tourner​


----------



## da capo (11 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> bon fais péter tes AP censurées par MP, promis, je les ferai pas tournerhttp://www.amateurstraightguys.com/​


 Ca c'est du lien artistique !

Edit Amokien : _c'était_ !


----------



## Amok (11 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, on dit _Homme au foyer_ mon pti loup


Quand on rêve, on dit ce qu'on veut !


----------



## teo (11 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vu ce qui semble avoir été ton état du moment, imagine : c'est peut-être quelqu'*une* !


Non, je te dis, je me souviens très bien d'avant ! De toute façon, y'a eu des films pour me rappeler les meilleurs moments 

non, c'est après, je suis sorti, je suis allé au Leroy-Merlin pour trouver des stores et puis là le blanc, et je me suis réveillé ce matin en me disant "Je me suis encore transformé" Faudrait que j'aille à la cave. Pour être sûr que j'y ai laissé personne


----------



## Amok (11 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je suis allé au Leroy-Merlin



Ah... Moi je suis plutot branché "Contesse du Barry" ! 

Bon, un p'tit autoportrait ? Qui s'y colle ?!


----------



## mado (11 Août 2006)

Ombre _chinoise_ aussi..







Juste les poils


----------



## macmarco (11 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ​





			
				mado a dit:
			
		

> Juste les poils




 Copieuse(s) ! 
Un poil plus &#233;l&#233;gants que les miens !   

 :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2006)

Copieur !


----------



## Grug (11 Août 2006)

Ombre, pas chinoise


----------



## imimi (11 Août 2006)

_Par défaut de soleil j'ai choisi un reflet plutôt qu'une ombre..._


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Août 2006)

:mouais:


----------



## macmarco (11 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:





Y avait pas assez de soleil pour avoir une belle ombre portée, alors elle a choisis un reflet pour faire son autoportrait. 



Joli noir et blanc, jolie photo.


----------



## imimi (11 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:


Oh pitain pendant un centième de seconde j'ai pensé que c'était ma tête qui te revennait pas  




Merci de t'être dévoué cette fois macmarco


----------



## Lastrada (11 Août 2006)

:mouais:


----------



## Amok (11 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:





			
				Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:


Vous &#234;tes fr&#232;res jumeaux ? En tout cas, il y a un air de famille ! 



			
				imimi a dit:
			
		

> _Par d&#233;faut de soleil j'ai choisi un reflet plut&#244;t qu'une ombre..._
> 
> ​


La plus grande partie &#233;tant masqu&#233;e, je me suis focalis&#233; sur le visible : tr&#232;s jolies mains. Ce n'est pas si courant, en fait. Les ongles sont longs, soign&#233;s, f&#233;minins. Les doigts sont fins, et la prise sur l'objectif d&#233;note un c&#244;t&#233; "a&#233;rien". Je suis sur que la Miss allume ses cigarettes (si elle fume) avec &#233;l&#233;gance. Bref, rien que du bon !


C'est affreux, que la cigarette soit mauvaise pour la sant&#233; : quoi de plus &#233;l&#233;gant qu'une femme qui s'avance vers vous pour faire cr&#233;piter le tabac sur votre flamme, le bout des doigts pos&#233;s sur votre poignet, puis se recule en vous regardant bien en face, soufflant un nuage bleut&#233; ?


----------



## iNano (11 Août 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:


Tu ne vas pas t'y mettre aussi !   


Bon, autoportrait collectif :


----------



## alèm (11 Août 2006)

_pur&#233;e, heureux que mon Gros Loup poilu traine par ici sinon quel bordel ce serait... 

Chaton, je te pr&#233;f&#232;re en vrai min go.

message personnel pour imimi : gare au gorilleeeeuuuu... et zut ! _


----------



## Amok (11 Août 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Ami poète, bonsoir ! (je pense tout pareil de la photo d'imimi) :love:



Poète, non, grands Docquévilles ! Hétéro !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Po&#232;te, non, grands Docqu&#233;villes ! H&#233;t&#233;ro !


Mais pas n'importe lequel non plus. Avec du style et un go&#251;t assur&#233;. 

_A cigarette that bares a lipstick's traces
An airline ticket to romantic places
And still my heart has wings
These foolish things remind me of you._


----------



## Amok (11 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mais pas n'importe lequel non plus. Avec du style et un goût assuré.
> 
> _A cigarette that bares a lipstick's traces
> An airline ticket to romantic places
> ...


J'aime, ô pâle                      beauté, tes sourcils surbaissés,
                    D'où semblent couler des ténèbres,
                    Tes yeux, quoique très noirs, m'inspirent des pensées
                    Qui ne sont pas du tout funèbres.
Tes yeux, qui sont d'accord avec                      tes noirs cheveux,
                    Avec ta crinière élastique,
                    Tes yeux, languissamment, me disent: Si tu veux,
                    Amant de la muse plastique,
                   Suivre l'espoir qu'en toi nous                      avons excité,
                    Et tous les goûts que tu professes,
                    Tu pourras constater notre véracité
                    Depuis le nombril jusqu'aux fesses;
                   Tu trouveras au bout de deux beaux                      seins bien lourds,
                    Deux larges médailles de bronze,
                    Et sous un ventre uni, doux comme du velours,
                    Bistré comme la peau d'un bonze,
                   Une riche toison qui, vraiment,                      est la soeur
                    De cette énorme chevelure,
                    Souple et frisée, et qui t'égale en épaisseur,
                    Nuit sans étoiles, Nuit obscure!


----------



## Amok (11 Août 2006)

Gloups,  l'ambiance !


----------



## tirhum (11 Août 2006)

"saudade"....


"sem fim"......


----------



## alèm (11 Août 2006)

_imimi, ton regard est simplement somptueusement onctueux...
_


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2006)

je viens de retrouver &#231;a sur l'ixus, &#231;a doit dater d'il y a 3 mois 






pour la coupe c'&#233;tait juste apr&#232;s la douche :rose:


----------



## alèm (11 Août 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens de retrouver ça sur l'ixus, ça doit dater d'il y a 3 mois
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_le mec le plus sexy de tout macgé     _


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _le mec le plus sexy de tout macgé     _


On ne cite pas les photos, bordel !


----------



## alèm (11 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On ne cite pas les photos, bordel !



_ah si... Amok te dirait qu'il faut toujours citer les photos des modérateurs... surtout celles de mackie !   

(t'as pas de photos faites dans la douche de Teo ?? )
_


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> (t'as pas de photos faites dans la douche de Teo ?? )
> [/I]


Ce qui serait un crime serait de ne pas avoir mieux à faire dans une grande douche comme celle-là...


----------



## alèm (12 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui serait un crime serait de ne pas avoir mieux à faire dans une grande douche comme celle-là...


_
bin... il m'a toujours laissé, Ô DocEvil Grand Merci, tout seul dans la douche...   


mais j'y inviterais bien quelques copines *serveuses*...  _


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Août 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pour la coupe c'&#233;tait juste apr&#232;s la douche :rose:



*Oui et tu as l'air inquiet*
de celui qui voit fondre sur lui, tel l'aigle royal sur l'agneau innocent, le sodomite exalt&#233; &#224; l'app&#233;tit aiguis&#233;.


----------



## alèm (12 Août 2006)




----------



## alèm (12 Août 2006)

​


----------



## macinside (12 Août 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Oui et tu as l'air inquiet*
> de celui qui voit fondre sur lui, tel l'aigle royal sur l'agneau innocent, le sodomite exalté à l'appétit aiguisé.



presque ça, j'étais en train d'essayer de prendre en photo une demoiselle aux jolies épaules qui était a coté


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2006)

Comparaison possible !​


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _mais j'y inviterais bien quelques copines *serveuses*...  _



Serviables, tu voulais dire ?!


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2006)

Vous êtes vachement beaux et belles :love:

Non j'ai pas d'autoportrait sur moi, je sors.


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2006)

​


----------



## xao85 (12 Août 2006)

jadore!!!!


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> façon veuve sicilienne



Voir ici. Suivre : Audio/Vidéo (en bas) puis lire le clip : "Mercy Street".

Non seulement c'est un des plus beaux clips jamais réalisés, mais ton image est en plein dedans !  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (12 Août 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (12 Août 2006)

Avec la surprise de voir la tête de mon fils derrière moi  


​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2006)

Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce miroir ???? :affraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce miroir ???? :affraid:



Quand on pense que Lecorbusier était de là bas...


----------



## WebOliver (12 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce miroir ???? :affraid:



Façon WC polonais d'alan.a: ce sont les toilettes filles de chez mamyblue.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> (hélas, je ne peux pas le lire en entier, je ne sais pas pourquoi)



C'est très long à charger donc sois patiente avec lui


----------



## Lastrada (12 Août 2006)

Et hop, j'invente l'AP d'&#233;pouvante :affraid:


----------



## philire (12 Août 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Voyeur...


Quel dommage de prendre des photos en présence de deux jolies filles comme ça...


----------



## morden (12 Août 2006)

Allez, j'avais dis que le prochain autoportrait serai souriant :





Bon d'acccord .. pas rasé c'est moins classe    

un effort à la foi hein ! ;-) laissons les vacances se finir avant que fasse à nouveau des efforts   

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## PommeQ (12 Août 2006)

La joie des vacances ... se laisser pousser les poils


----------



## morden (12 Août 2006)

exactement !!!! 

... bon je me suis tout de meme rasé hier mais bon .. l'idée est là 

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## samoussa (12 Août 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>


encore une cousine ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Août 2006)

morden a dit:
			
		

> ... bon je me suis tout de meme rasé hier mais bon .. l'idée est là




*Jésus rasé ?!?!?!?*
Encore un coup à faire s'effondrer la fréquentation des églises ça !





 
:hein:


----------



## philire (12 Août 2006)

morden a dit:
			
		

> Bon d'acccord .. pas rasé c'est moins classe
> laissons les vacances se finir avant que fasse à nouveau des efforts
> exactement !!!!


T'es marrant, sur la photo, t'as les deux yeux ouverts !!


----------



## morden (12 Août 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> T'es marrant, sur la photo, t'as les deux yeux ouverts !!


Un vrai record pour moi !! 

A part ça, jarhead au lit ce soir !!  !!


----------



## chandler_jf (13 Août 2006)




----------



## Foguenne (13 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> encore une cousine ?


Non, cette fois c'est ma compagne.


----------



## da capo (14 Août 2006)

encore et encore

quelles vacances !


----------



## PommeQ (14 Août 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Non, cette fois c'est ma compagne.



Je l'avais reconnu ... he oui je suis les photos  

Allez je file en vacances


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Août 2006)

On est deux.


----------



## da capo (14 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> On est deux.


Moi, elle insiste toujours pour que j'aille dans la cabine avec elle


----------



## La mouette (14 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Moi, elle insiste toujours pour que j'aille dans la cabine avec elle



Moi j'en ressort avec le string qu'elle voulait s'acheter


----------



## macmarco (14 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'en ressort avec le string qu'elle voulait s'acheter





Elle en a pas marre que tu lui piques ses affaires ?


----------



## Amok (14 Août 2006)

Je vais dans toutes les cabines : je me suis dit qu'à long terme je ferais des économies en achetant le magasin.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Moi, elle insiste toujours pour que j'aille dans la cabine avec elle


Pervers.



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je vais dans toutes les cabines : je me suis dit qu'&#224; long terme je ferais des &#233;conomies en achetant le magasin.


Non Amok. Pas dans celle de ma femme. 
On peut pas d&#233;conner avec tout.


----------



## da capo (14 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Pervers.


Il y a des moyens plus raffin&#233;s pour obtenir des photographies.
Pour la peine, tu n'en auras pas


----------



## WebOliver (15 Août 2006)




----------



## La mouette (15 Août 2006)

_Un peu plus près des étoiles
Au jardin de lumière et d'argent
Pour oublier les rivages brûlants
Un peu plus près des étoiles
A l'abri des colères du vent
A peine un peu plus libres qu'avant..._


----------



## La mouette (15 Août 2006)

Pour iMax

C'est quoi &#231;a ?






.
.
.
.
.
.
.


Une Twingo qui fait le plein


----------



## ange_63 (15 Août 2006)

Utilisation de mon nouveau jouet: un petit Nikon :love: 






"Flou artistique"


----------



## tirhum (15 Août 2006)




----------



## ange_63 (15 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

>


H&#233; remets-toi!   

:rose: 

Fini les autoportraits avec la WebCam  Vive le 3,1 MGpixel :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Août 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Flou artistique


*Normalement ça se fait nu(e)*
un flou artisitique.


----------



## ange_63 (15 Août 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Normalement ça se fait nu(e)*
> un flou artisitique.



  oui oui  J'innove :rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (15 Août 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Normalement &#231;a se fait nu(e)*
> un flou artisitique.



Et comme &#231;a c'est mieux?


----------



## da capo (15 Août 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Et comme ça c'est mieux?
> 
> http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/7012/doszg3.jpg


oh, un petit air de déjà vu


----------



## supermoquette (15 Août 2006)

Tiens, j'ai la m&#234;me table.


----------



## da capo (15 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'ai la même table.


Et la même invitée ?
Alors ce hachis ?


----------



## Amok (16 Août 2006)




----------



## tirhum (16 Août 2006)

il est &#224; qui ce smiley ?!


----------



## WebOliver (16 Août 2006)

_A Rémi. _


----------



## JPTK (16 Août 2006)




----------



## woulf (16 Août 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> pas citer les photos


Non, diabolique et faux cul


----------



## ange_63 (16 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Autoportrait WebOlivier​
> _A Rémi. _





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à WebOliver.


:hein: Désolée la machine ne veut pas!

Très belle atmosphère avec les p'tites bougies!  

  


:love:​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Août 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> JPTK en photo



On t'aurais pas vu sur M6 il y a 2 jours?


----------



## Amok (16 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> il est à qui ce smiley ?!



Continue comme ca, et je vais t'en offrir un nouveau :


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2006)

Bizarre... on voit pas bien les cercles concentriques sur ta cible...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Août 2006)

C'est parce que c'est un crop. On ne voit que le Bull's eye.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre... on voit pas bien les cercles concentriques sur ta cible...



A force d'essuyer le sang séché, ils se sont effacés... 

PS : Ange, j'aurais préféré un cadrage différent pour ton dernier autoportrait... :love: :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Août 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Très belle atmosphère avec les p'tites bougies!



+ 1


----------



## fredintosh (16 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> PS : Ange, j'aurais préféré un cadrage différent pour ton dernier autoportrait... :love: :rateau:


Mode paysage, mmmm ?


----------



## tirhum (16 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Continue comme ca, et je vais t'en offrir un nouveau :


miam... du lapin !!.......


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2006)

lccm a dit:
			
		

> PS : Ange, j'aurais pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; un cadrage diff&#233;rent pour ton dernier autoportrait..


Tiens... moi c'est m&#234;me un autre angle que j'aurais choisi...


----------



## JPTK (16 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> On t'aurais pas vu sur M6 il y a 2 jours?




Si si c'est vrai :style:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Août 2006)

JPTK Superstar.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Si si c'est vrai :style:


Tu aimes les cam&#233;ras, tu aimes les piscines, tu trouves toi aussi que Virginie Efira a un air d'intelligence rudement bien contenue et que Michael Youn est un comique particuli&#232;rement dr&#244;le, sensible et prometteur : M6 est ta maison.


----------



## JPTK (16 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu aimes les caméras, tu aimes les piscines, tu trouves toi aussi que Virginie Efira a un air d'intelligence rudement bien contenue et que Michael Youn est un comique particulièrement drôle, sensible et prometteur : M6 est ta maison.




Je me sens de plus en plus proche d'M6 et je crois qu'M6 se sent également de en plus proche de moi 

Mais je vais arrêter de vous parler et je vais aller regarder à nouveau le moment où j'applaudis au 1er plan car je trouve cette scène particulièrement émouvante


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Michael Youn est un comique particuli&#232;rement dr&#244;le, sensible et prometteur : M6 est ta maison.



Tu dis &#231;a parce que tu as &#233;t&#233; d&#233;&#231;u par le c&#244;t&#233; pile 


PS : Ange bravo, ils sont tous bien r&#233;veill&#233;s maintenant


----------



## mamyblue (16 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _A R&#233;mi. _


 
Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; WebOliver.  d&#233;sol&#233;e...

Superbes les bougies, je rigole...  Non vraiment tr&#232;s jolie photo, j'adore...    :love:


----------



## Foguenne (16 Août 2006)

J'ai cru m'être trompé de sujet mais non, non, je suis bien dans autoportrait...


----------



## JPTK (16 Août 2006)

*Qui a dit que je ressemblais à Nicolas Sarkozy bande de pourris cramés ??? *












C'est faux  :


----------



## La mouette (16 Août 2006)

Tu t'énerves comme lui ...


----------



## JPTK (16 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'&#233;nerves comme lui ...



C'est FAUX !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Août 2006)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Non, diabolique et faux cul





			
				JPTK a dit:
			
		

> Qui a dit que je ressemblais &#224; Nicolas Sarkozy bande de pourris cram&#233;s ???




 



_edit : je suis quand m&#234;me un rat, vous trouvez pas??? _


----------



## La mouette (16 Août 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est FAUX !




ça va se régulariser...t'inquiète pas


----------



## ange_63 (16 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> PS : Ange, j'aurais préféré un cadrage différent pour ton dernier autoportrait... :love: :rateau:





			
				fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Mode paysage, mmmm ?





			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tiens... moi c'est même un autre angle que j'aurais choisi...



:rose: :rose: Merci, merci, mais ça va pas être possible hein...:rateau:   

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2006)

la mouette ,
" ça " c'est l'acteur qui a choisi le producteur du prochain allien    :afraid: :love: 

webo ,
tu nous la joue romantique ?  amoureu ?  :love: 

 jaipatoukompri ,
il me semble bien que sarko est bien plus frisé non ?   :love:  

ange,
joli artistique et seduisant  dos  :love: :love: 




nan, moi j'ai rien sous la main mais ....promis , je reviendra bientot en "palmé"


----------



## Amok (16 Août 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> :rose: :rose: Merci, merci, mais ça va pas être possible hein...:rateau:
> 
> :love:



Pourquoi ? Parce que le boitier a capté l'image qu'un mec, couché à coté de toi peut avoir ?
C'est faux cul, ca : quand on commence une série, on va jusqu'au bout. 

Tu postes des images de cou, puis de dos. C'est innocent ? Comme disait Cocteau : "_il faut savoir jusqu'où on peut aller trop loin_". Tu n'y es pas encore, et cette approche est interessante. _Comment les filles imaginent-elles qu'un mec les mate lorsqu'il s'agit d'un mec qui aime les filles, même s'il ne s'agit pas de mon mec_ ?

Voilà un thème pour un autoportrait.

Ca me rappelle un exercice à l'école de photo: "imaginez la vie de....". Un étudiant a fait "la vie de mon chien". Le reportage se terminait avec une tête de chienne, vue d'en haut et de derrière... Rien à voir, me direz-vous.
Non, rien.

Quoique. Au moins, ange 63 fait un effort. C'est une approche que j'apprécie. Et tous les mecs aiment ce que voit un chien.


----------



## da capo (16 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et tous les mecs aiment ce que voit un chien.


Ouaff, ouaff !​


----------



## ange_63 (16 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ? Parce que le boitier a capté l'image qu'un mec, couché à coté de toi peut avoir ?
> C'est faux cul, ca : quand on commence une série, on va jusqu'au bout.
> 
> Tu postes des images de cou, puis de dos. C'est innocent ? Comme disait Cocteau : "_il faut savoir jusqu'où on peut aller trop loin_". Tu n'y es pas encore, et cette approche est interessante. _Comment les filles imaginent-elles qu'un mec les mate lorsqu'il s'agit d'un mec qui aime les filles, même s'il ne s'agit pas de mon mec_ ?
> ...



Oulààààà  :rose: :rose: :rose: 

:mouais:  Je devrais peut-être arrêter les antibiotiques moi (*Minocycline*), 
j'viens de m'exploser un neurone à lire et relire ton post! J'ai pas tout pigé...    

Une petite feuille d'acanthe me ferait peut-être meilleur effet!


----------



## Amok (16 Août 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Oulààààà  :rose: :rose: :rose:
> 
> :mouais:  Je devrais peut-être arrêter les antibiotiques moi (*Minocycline*),
> j'viens de m'exploser un neurone à lire et relire ton post! J'ai pas tout pigé...
> ...



Alors je te souhaite un jour de comprendre !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> _Comment les filles imaginent-elles qu'un mec les mate lorsqu'il s'agit d'un mec qui aime les filles, m&#234;me s'il ne s'agit pas de mon mec_ ?
> 
> Voil&#224; un th&#232;me pour un autoportrait.



Une grande id&#233;e... Si ce thread voit le jour, je jure sollenellement de ne pas le troller...


----------



## ange_63 (16 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Alors je te souhaite un jour de comprendre !



Quand j'aurai fini mon traitement* peut-&#234;tre ! 

 Mais j'ai tout de m&#234;me compris en gros... 


*  Ma doctoresse m'avait pourtant pr&#233;venue...:rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Août 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'ai tout de même compris en gros...




*Je vais te résumer en quelques mots bien sentis*
les propos d'Amok :

Prochaine fois, tu nous fais la même chose. Mais de face.


----------



## ange_63 (16 Août 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je vais te résumer en quelques mots bien sentis*
> les propos d'Amok :
> 
> Prochaine fois, tu nous fais la même chose. Mais de face.



HA donc c'est bien ce qu'il fallait lire entre les lignes!!!  

OK, merci pour la traduction!


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2006)

_*oh non, piti&#233;, j'ai le corps robuste mais le c&#339;ur fragile... :rose: :love:*

mais bon, si tu le fais, je ne t'en voudrais pas mais j'&#233;diterais pour tout garder pour moi...   
_


----------



## da capo (16 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> mais bon, si tu le fais, je ne t'en voudrais pas mais j'éditerais pour tout garder pour moi...


T'oublies pas les copains, hein ?:hein: :hein: :hein:


----------



## Amok (16 Août 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> HA donc c'est bien ce qu'il fallait lire entre les lignes!!!


Crois-tu vraiment ? Tu connais les mecs ? (attention, c'est une VRAIE question) 



			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Une grande idée... Si ce thread voit le jour, je jure sollenellement de ne pas le troller...



:love:

Tiens, un_ vrai_ hétéro !


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Août 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je vais te résumer en quelques mots bien sentis*
> les propos d'Amok :
> 
> Prochaine fois, tu nous fais la même chose. Mais de face.



On dirait Sherlock traduisant du chinois


----------



## mado (16 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Crois-tu vraiment ? Tu connais les mecs ? (attention, c'est une VRAIE question)


Si elle connait les chiens elle peut arriver &#224; s'en sortir ? 


(attention c'est une fausse question)


----------



## Amok (16 Août 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> (attention c'est une fausse question)



Tu sais bien, toi, que non !


----------



## da capo (16 Août 2006)

Une pleine page sans photo&#8230;

je m'ennuie


----------



## mado (16 Août 2006)

Nan, nan, je te jure, j'ai appris à aimer nos amis les bêtes. Et je me suis achetée un traducteur.


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2006)

_mais non_


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2006)

_pulco citron ?_



​


----------



## da capo (16 Août 2006)

heureusement&#8230; tu es l&#224;.


----------



## alèm (17 Août 2006)

_Autoportrait de groupe​_





_pour Virpeen... _​


----------



## macmarco (17 Août 2006)

Je m'intercale.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2006)

Il te manque des cheveux, tu es parent avec bengilli et benjamin ?


----------



## macmarco (17 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il te manque des cheveux, tu es parent avec bengilli et benjamin ?




Bah non, pourtant ! :mouais:


----------



## teo (17 Août 2006)

avant le passage au dessert :love:


----------



## Picouto (17 Août 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> D'il y a quelques jours...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_J'ai le droit de citer_ 

"De battre mon coeur s'est arrêté..." merci lumai... ... t'es un soleil pour nous tous :rose::love:


----------



## ange_63 (17 Août 2006)




----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2006)

Manque une pi&#232;ce


----------



## WebOliver (17 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Manque une pièce


 
Deux en fait...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2006)

_12 autoportraits... Alèm, penses-tu que cela fasse de moi un bon apôtre ?_


----------



## da capo (17 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> _12 autoportraits... Alèm, penses-tu que cela fasse de moi un bon apôtre ?_


Judas ?

Quoiqu'en y réflechissant bien, sans lui, pas de JC.


----------



## alèm (17 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> _12 autoportraits... Alèm, penses-tu que cela fasse de moi un bon apôtre ?_


_
nickel ! 

ps : à bientôt Doc'. _


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Judas ?
> 
> Quoiqu'en y réflechissant bien, sans lui, pas de JC.



Par ailleurs, si l'on en croit (en croix !  ) les récentes découvertes concernant "l'évangile selon Judas", il serait même le "meilleur" des 12 ...


----------



## macinside (17 Août 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> jambes de ange 63



:love: dis ma petite ange 63 tu ne veux pas participer a l'élaboration de mon avatar version automne-hivers 2006-2007 ? :love:


----------



## chandler_jf (17 Août 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> :love: dis ma petite ange 63 tu ne veux pas participer a l'élaboration de mon avatar version automne-hivers 2006-2007 ? :love:



étant plus proche géographiquement d'elle je peux me charger de faire les photos si tu veux ...  
je le dis comme ça, si je peux aider ... :rose: :rateau:


----------



## alèm (17 Août 2006)

_ceci dit, vous allez vous calmer... je vais finir par commencer &#224; &#234;tre jaloux !  


  
_


----------



## katelijn (17 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Par ailleurs, si l'on en croit (en croix !  ) les récentes découvertes concernant "l'évangile selon Judas", il serait même le "meilleur" des 12 ...



Ça ne s'appelle pas de la politique?


----------



## chandler_jf (17 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _ceci dit, vous allez vous calmer... je vais finir par commencer à être jaloux !
> 
> 
> 
> _




...à force de nous narguer ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _ceci dit, vous allez vous calmer... je vais finir par commencer à être jaloux !  _


C'est "l'effet ange" : une photo, deux pages de commentaires. Il va falloir t'habituer.


----------



## da capo (17 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est "l'effet ange" : une photo, deux pages de commentaires. Il va falloir t'habituer.


Un dos, des jambes mais&#8230;

un ange n'a pas de sexe, &#231;a se saurait


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est "l'effet ange" : une photo, deux pages de commentaires. Il va falloir t'habituer.




Allez Doc, toi aussi tu peux en faire autant...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Allez Doc, toi aussi tu peux en faire autant...


Chiche !


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Chiche !



A fond!


----------



## chandler_jf (17 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est "l'effet ange" : une photo, deux pages de commentaires. Il va falloir t'habituer.



Après c'est comme pour les chaînes, il faut savoir les couper.


----------



## da capo (17 Août 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Apr&#232;s c'est comme pour les cha&#238;nes, il faut savoir les couper.


Tu as raison : pour limiter la maiin mise sur ce fil par les filles, nous devons nous mobiliser.

Le temps de prendre mon bain et je reviens.


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison : pour limiter la maiin mise sur ce fil par les filles, nous devons nous mobiliser.
> 
> Le temps de prendre mon bain et je reviens.



Fais des photos, histoire de les concurencer...


----------



## chandler_jf (17 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Le temps de prendre mon bain et je reviens.



Tu veux rivaliser Téo  vu la taille de sa douche ça va être difficile


----------



## imimi (17 Août 2006)

Bon alors ça vient ces photos


----------



## macelene (17 Août 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors ça vient ces photos



Ouais...  on attend


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Août 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors &#231;a vient ces photos



*NON, D&#201;SOL&#201;*
mais me pr&#233;senter nu allong&#233; sur une table risque de ne pr&#233;senter qu'un int&#233;r&#234;t mineur.


----------



## chandler_jf (17 Août 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors ça vient ces photos





			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ouais...  on attend



Ho les filles .... vous mettez combien de temps dans un bain  

:love:


----------



## da capo (17 Août 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ouais...  on attend


Ah

Mais que cela fait plaisir de voir toute cette foule attentive et impatiente !  

Mon bain a coulé, une eau chaude et réconfortante a coulé sur mes jointures meurtries par tant de journées de bricolage non désiré.

Et zut.

Les piles de l'apn sont en rade 

Patiente, patiente.

Le meilleur reste à venir 

@ macelene : bravo pour la plongée sur vos décolletés J'en rève encore  
Mais je ne sais pas si je vais être au niveau.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2006)

_Mon petit Fabien, il ne faut *jamais* me dire "même pas cap'"._


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Août 2006)

Ce type est g&#233;nial! :love:


----------



## mamyblue (17 Août 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... on attend


Et ben Oui... Et on est patiente...  Ouais... Bon alors &#231;a vient oui ou non...   

Ben voil&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224;... c'est d&#233;j&#224; un d&#233;but


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> @ macelene : bravo pour la plongée sur vos décolletés J'en rève encore
> Mais je ne sais pas si je vais être au niveau.



*T'es plate ?*


----------



## da capo (17 Août 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Et ben Oui... Et on est patiente...  Ouais... Bon alors ça vient oui ou non...
> 
> Ben voilààààà... c'est déjà un début


Ben mamy !

On se laisse aller ?

Si je m'attendais à ça venant de ta part  !!!!!

Bon, le temps que les piles prennent un peu de charge et je passe au plat de résistance : 1 cliché quand même a réussi à passer


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Août 2006)

Doc, c'est absolument fantastique.


----------



## macelene (17 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> _c'est pour une prosternation...._




 heu c'est à dire que...


----------



## mamyblue (17 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ben mamy !
> 
> On se laisse aller ?
> 
> ...


Tu vois comme on est tromp&#233; des fois...  Dans la vie faut s'attendre &#224; tout...   Mais il y a une chose qui m'intrigue  Je savais pas que tu fonctionnais avec des piles... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> heu c'est à dire que...


À la queue, comme tout le monde !


----------



## chandler_jf (17 Août 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois comme on est trompé des fois...  Dans la vie faut s'attendre à tout...   Mais il y a une chose qui m'intrigue  Je savais pas que tu fontionnais avec des piles... :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:



Mamy tu devrais savoir que c'est moins risqué que sur secteur surtout dans une sdb  ... après y'a plus moyen de passer un _Lundi au soleil_


----------



## da capo (17 Août 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Mamy tu devrais savoir que c'est moins risqué que sur secteur surtout dans une sdb  ... après y'a plus moyen de passer un _Lundi au soleil_


Merci Jf, je me trouvais bien en peine pour répondre à mamyblue

et manque de chance : le cliché est corrompu comme la plupart des contributeurs de ce fil   

Faut recommencer !


----------



## macelene (17 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> et manque de chance : le cliché est corrompu comme la plupart des contributeurs de ce fil
> 
> Faut recommencer !



Ben mince  alors


----------



## ange_63 (17 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Merci Jf, je me trouvais bien en peine pour répondre à mamyblue
> 
> et manque de chance : le cliché est corrompu comme la plupart des contributeurs de ce fil
> 
> Faut recommencer !


Avoue tu aimes te faire désirer hein c'est ça?!  



Doc  Bravo!!!


----------



## alèm (17 Août 2006)

_je le r&#233;servais pour un autre sujet mais...



un petit clic pour un clic-clac​_


----------



## da capo (17 Août 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Avoue tu aimes te faire d&#233;sirer hein c'est &#231;a?!


l'hopital qui se moque de l'infirmerie ?

On est aux urgences, ici ?

Non ?

Bon :mouais:

[edit : d&#233;sol&#233; al&#232;m mais tes compositions passent inaper&#231;ues entre nos querelles intestines. A+ ]


----------



## ange_63 (17 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _je le réservais pour un autre sujet mais...
> 
> 
> 
> un petit clic pour un clic-clac​_



C'est sympa comme idée!  :love:


----------



## misterbizz (17 Août 2006)

salut a tous, je suis partie en vacances quelques jours et j'ai pens&#233; a faire quelques autoportraits, mais voil&#224; je lis les differents posts histoire de me remettre dans le bain,et l&#224; je me sens un peu out avec les derniers . Enfin voil&#224; un petit avec ma louloutte &#224; saumur avec la loire derriere


----------



## da capo (17 Août 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Avoue tu aimes te faire désirer hein c'est ça?!


La patience étant une vertue, il faut savoir la stimuler 

J'ai finalement pu faire un cliché, un seul.

les hommes aussi ont des jambes


----------



## La mouette (17 Août 2006)

misterbizz a dit:
			
		

> salut a tous, je suis partie en vacances quelques jours et j'ai pensé a faire quelques autoportraits, mais voilà je lis les differents posts histoire de me remettre dans le bain,et là je me sens un peu out avec les derniers . Enfin voilà un petit avec ma louloutte à saumur avec la loire derriere



 j'ai cru qu'il avaient tous perdu " la tête"


----------



## ange_63 (17 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> les hommes aussi ont des jambes



Oui en effet!!!  

Joli cadrage!  



:love:


----------



## da capo (17 Août 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Oui en effet!!!


J'ai un beau parquet en chène, tu as vu ?


----------



## alèm (17 Août 2006)

_bon, histoire de calmer un peu les choses, je me suis amus&#233; &#224; faire un clich&#233; (c'est bien une seule photo)

je ne suis pas s&#251;r du r&#233;sultat* mais bon...




 

pour misterbizz -> 

*sur le fait de calmer les choses... 
_


----------



## ange_63 (17 Août 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> sur le fait de calmer les choses...



Heuuu   Houla! :love:

 Tu es bien s&#251;r ?  
(comment tu as fais &#231;a? )


@starmac: Oui vraiment, tr&#232;s joli parquet!!!!


----------



## mamyblue (18 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _bon, histoire de calmer un peu les choses, je me suis amusé à faire un cliché (c'est bien une seule photo)​_
> 
> 
> _je ne suis pas sûr du résultat* mais bon..._​
> ...


Là j'avoue qu'on ne voit pas grand chose  Mais on devine ...   

misterbizz ton autoportrait est très beau


----------



## macelene (18 Août 2006)

Avec l'autorisation de Alem...  :rateau:​ 
​


----------



## alèm (18 Août 2006)

_variante




​ 
_ _  _​


----------



## ange_63 (18 Août 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Avec l'autorisation de Alem...  :rateau:​
> ​



:love: :love: G&#233;nial macelene!!!  
Jolies courbes


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> _variante​_


P.ute borgne !


----------



## mamyblue (18 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _variante​_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alors là... la variante  alèm ! Et ce rouge... Ben ça donne du charme...


----------



## ange_63 (18 Août 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Alors l&#224;... la variante  al&#232;m ! Et ce rouge... Ben &#231;a donne du charme...


Bien dit, car moi &#231;a m'a laiss&#233; sans voix  :rose:


----------



## mado (18 Août 2006)

Toujours un peu floue. Mais ce soir là, c'est ce que j'aurais voulu que l'homme que j'aime voit dans ce vieux miroir piqué qui veille sur mon lit. Qu'il puisse le traverser et me faire oublier la distance. Toutes les distances.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2006)

"De toutes les matières
C'est la ouate qu'elle préfère
_*Lascive*_, elle est pensive
En négligé de soie
C'est la ouate"

Mirouar,mirouarrrr dis-moi qui est... Oh et puis non. Tais-toi. Je sais moi qui est la plus belle


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Août 2006)

Ca commence a devenir tr&#232;s sympa ici


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> La patience étant une vertue, il faut savoir la stimuler
> 
> J'ai finalement pu faire un cliché, un seul.
> 
> les hommes aussi ont des jambes



ça le fait moins tout a coup ....  :hein:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ca commence a devenir très sympa ici



Ca devient de plus en plus chaud, surtout.


----------



## alèm (18 Août 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça le fait moins tout a coup ....  :hein:



_ya des moments, je te trouve très limité... _


----------



## da capo (18 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _ya des moments, je te trouve très limité... _


Oui, peut être mais je doute fort que des bas sur mes jambes poilues soient du meilleur effet 

Je vous ferai grâce d'un cliché de ce genre...


----------



## alèm (18 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Oui, peut être mais je doute fort que des bas sur mes jambes poilues soient du meilleur effet
> 
> Je vous ferai grâce d'un cliché de ce genre...


_personnellement les jupes ne vont pas mal. Mais cela paraitrait bizarre dans des rues nantaises pour un non-écossais sans biniou comme moi... 

en même temps, s'il suffit de montrer ses jambes poilues pour faire fuir un pauvre gamin comme mackie, j'ai une photo faite il y a quelques temps.






où l'on constate que mon coloc avait un art du rangement assez particulier... 
_


----------



## alèm (18 Août 2006)

_et un vieux truc datant de d&#233;cembre 2002 (29 ans putain! ) en m'ennuyant dans mon magasin fermant &#224; Amiens





_


----------



## alèm (18 Août 2006)

_on continue les fonds de tiroir pour compenser le peu d'autoportraits ces derniers temps (je suis revenu de ouikinde au fait, je dis &#231;a comme &#231;a hein... ) avec un petit autoportrait du 03/05/2004 dans les toilettes/chambre noire du magasin de la rue du Faubourg-Saint-Antoine






d'aucuns auront reconnu un Mju II (je crois que je vais m'en racheter un avant sa disparition )
_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> _et un vieux truc datant de d&#233;cembre 2002 (29 ans putain! ) en m'ennuyant dans mon magasin fermant &#224; Amiens_


_


Tu devais vraiment te faire ch** .   _


----------



## alèm (18 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Tu devais vraiment te faire ch** .



_faut que je retrouve le dossier qui va avec, je crois que j'avais des dizaines d'autoportraits faits avec ma collègue Lucy ou dans la salle cartons...  je les avais posté sur un sujet pour The Big à l'époque. _


----------



## alèm (18 Août 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _où l'on constate que mon coloc avait un art du rangement assez particulier...
> _


J'aime assez la façon dont tu choisis tes mots, mais je suppose que c'est affaire de circonstances. À des potes, on dit : "Faites pas gaffe au bordel." À quelqu'un qu'on veut séduire : "C'est un peu négligé, n'est-ce pas ?"


----------



## alèm (18 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'aime assez la fa&#231;on dont tu choisis tes mots, mais je suppose que c'est affaire de circonstances. &#192; des potes, on dit : "Faites pas gaffe au bordel." &#192; quelqu'un qu'on veut s&#233;duire : "C'est un peu n&#233;glig&#233;, n'est-ce pas ?"


 _
si je te disais que j'ai bien regard&#233; la photo pour voir s'il y avait la moindre trace de foutoir que j'aurais pu m&#233;langer avec le sien mais non... je suis sauv&#233;, aucune pi&#232;ce du puzzle capharna&#252;mique ne m'appartenait, je peux donc charger la mule !  

ceci dit, je pense qu'apr&#232;s tout &#231;a et en attendant de trouver ce dont je causais, je peux aller me faire un petit caf&#233; pour petit-d&#233;jeuner... 
_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> photos


Là, c'est mieux : les photos sont plus grandes.


----------



## toys (18 Août 2006)

une vue de dessous !


----------



## sofiping (18 Août 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> _m&#234;me si ce sont de jolis courbes, on ne devrait point trop citer les photos. _
> 
> Avec l'autorisation de Alem...  :rateau:​
> ​


J'arrive les filles ...  :love:


----------



## Dory (18 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ca commence a devenir très sympa ici



Ce n'est pas pour ton age....

Jolis portraits....


----------



## xao85 (18 Août 2006)

J'avais promis une photo elle arrve avec bcp de retard! 

Merde ma photo est trop grosse! Comment on fé pour pas les faire passer en pièce jointe?


----------



## N°6 (18 Août 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Merde ma photo est trop grosse! Comment on fé pour pas les faire passer en pièce jointe?



On lit ça et en général ça va tout seul.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2006)

H&#233; toys, le collier c'&#233;tait pour le chien, voleur !


----------



## sofiping (18 Août 2006)

David Hamilton ... connais pas 
Pour la prochaine je prends un peu mon temps et je vous la fais fa&#231;on Russ Meyer :love: 




d&#233;dicace speciale au chat boucledoreill&#233;...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2006)

Ah... euh... :rose: Merci  Hummm.... :love:

Euh... c'est quoi qu'on met dans la bouche alors, pr&#233;cis&#233;ment ?

Excusez ma candeur...


----------



## sofiping (18 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ah... euh... :rose: Merci  Hummm.... :love:
> 
> Euh... c'est quoi qu'on met dans la bouche alors, précisément ?
> 
> Excusez ma candeur...



Sm pour les explications a des couettes ... je vois qu'lui !!!


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2006)

Facile, si t'arrives deuxi&#232;me, les pieds.


----------



## mado (18 Août 2006)

C'est pas les framboises ? 



Mamz'elle sofi


----------



## alèm (18 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _variante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_je voulais juste signalé que cette photo est aussi un hommage à celle que jeanba me fit voir en 2001 à la première AES et j'aimerais beacoup qu'il la poste parce que la photo était drôlement sauvage..._


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Août 2006)




----------



## JPTK (18 Août 2006)

Céline c'était vraiment une conne :rateau:


----------



## alèm (18 Août 2006)




----------



## Amok (18 Août 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

>





:mouais:


----------



## fredintosh (18 Août 2006)

Bon, résumons :




   





*n'empêche, on ne cite pas les photos...*


----------



## da capo (18 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:


tu as raison : les miennes sont plus belles  


[edit : @alem : quand j'ai vu le nom de ta photo, j'ai cru que tu &#233;tais en string ficelle ]


----------



## Amok (18 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Bon, résumons :





			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> (...)Parce que le boitier a capté l'image qu'un mec, couché à coté de toi peut avoir (...)




C'était déjà résumé, non ?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Bon, résumons



Tu rêves d'une femme tronc ou du tronc d'une femme ? 



			
				dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> tof



Belle composition


----------



## Amok (18 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> tu as raison : les miennes sont plus belles



Le ":mouais:" n'était pas un jugement sur le physique, evidemment.


----------



## alèm (18 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> tu as raison : les miennes sont plus belles



_je pense que certaines personnes dans l'assistance doivent préférer les tiennes. au vu de coups de boules reçus pour *ma main*, je peux même témoigner que ce n'est poas une histoire masculin/féminin... enfin si mais bon... _




			
				starmac a dit:
			
		

> [edit : @alem : quand j'ai vu le nom de ta photo, j'ai cru que tu étais en string ficelle ]



_nan, rassure-toi : au maximum des caleçons australiens de D... au maximum du proche du corps... mais bon, avec Ficelle, tu n'es quand même jamais loin de la vérité... _


----------



## da capo (18 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le ":mouais:" n'était pas un jugement sur le physique, evidemment.


J'avais bien compris


----------



## morden (19 Août 2006)

Allez un petit pour la route ... 4 heure moins le quart, &#224; la fin de notre soir&#233;e carte : Le dodo qui se pr&#233;pare avec Raymond, mon nouvel ami nain de jardin !    (attention hein ! c'est pas une blague : c'est un cadeau alors on dis que du bien de raymond )






Mais si c'est un autoportrait ! En fait je fais semblant de dormirheuuuuu !! 
bon, j'admet c'etait un peu aros&#233;, mais je suis aussi gai puisque j'ai pas perdu de thune ce soir !! yeeees !!!  

A part &#231;a, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Août 2006)

morden a dit:
			
		

> Allez un petit pour la route ... 4 heure moins le quart, à la fin de notre soirée carte : Le dodo qui se prépare avec Raymond, mon nouvel ami nain de jardin !    (attention hein ! c'est pas une blague : c'est un cadeau alors on dis que du bien de raymond )
> 
> photo
> 
> ...



Il a pas l'air très causant Raymond.


----------



## da capo (19 Août 2006)

cliquez pour voir


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2006)




----------



## da capo (19 Août 2006)

...
...


----------



## macmarco (19 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *Eyes wide shut*





Tu ronfles, ouais !


----------



## Amok (19 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> cliquez pour voir



J'aime bien la cinqui&#232;me en partant de la gauche : on dirait un mod&#233;rateur au travail !


----------



## Amok (19 Août 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tu ronfles, ouais !



Comme d'hab, comme d'hab !


----------



## morden (19 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Il a pas l'air très causant Raymond.



J'admet qu'à ce niveau là il assure pas trop mais par contre c'est un très bon joueur de "je te tiens tu me tiens par la barbichete" 

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## mamyblue (19 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> *le week end c'est rasoir*
> cliquez pour voir
> 
> *apr&#232;s le rasoir&#8230; la baignoire*
> Miniatures  attach&#233;es on a compris


 Le rasage, la baignoire et apr&#232;s...


----------



## da capo (19 Août 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Le rasage, la baignoire et après...


Et après, j'en ai bien une de prête mais non.

On va en rester là.


----------



## JPTK (19 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Et après, j'en ai bien une de prête mais non.
> 
> On va en rester là.




Cool


----------



## WebOliver (20 Août 2006)




----------



## da capo (20 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> http://homepage.mac.com/olivierdetraz/.Pictures/Temporaire/main2.jpg​


Oupps !
de la peau de WebO !!!


----------



## mamyblue (20 Août 2006)

> Citation:
> Post&#233; par *WebOliver*
> 
> 
> _*http://homepage.mac.com/olivierdetra...aire/main2.jpg*_


_http://homepage.mac.com/olivierdetra...aire/main2.jpg_




			
				starmac a dit:
			
		

> Oupps !
> de la peau de WebO !!!


 Et ben ouais de la peau... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Comme quoi les hommes vous savez y faire...  Ouais! Mais on en a vu d'autres! Et ben oui  Et &#231;a nous fait pas :afraid: nan...


----------



## mamyblue (20 Août 2006)

Patoche toi    non j'y crois pas...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Août 2006)

t'imagines même pas...


----------



## kanako (21 Août 2006)

Allé ! je suis dans ma période photo 

donc, un autoportrait involontaire (je photographiais le coté de notre voiture qui a été défoncée par un camion, alors qu'elle étais garée)


----------



## Virpeen (21 Août 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> Allé ! je suis dans ma période photo



Cool... Y'en a d'autres ?


----------



## kanako (21 Août 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Cool... Y'en a d'autres ?



ho bin ça va euh y en a un peu
moi ma période photo est pauvre mais c'est ainsi


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2006)

Rev'nir un jour,
sans retour,
oublier 
les balourds,
sans se retourner... (la la la)


----------



## mamyblue (21 Août 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Rev'nir un jour,
> sans retour,
> oublier
> les balourds,
> sans se retourner... (la la la)


Pas mal l'autoportrait mais un peu trouble dommage...


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Août 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal l'autoportrait mais un peu trouble dommage...



Tu n'arrives pas à compter les carreaux de la tablette ?


----------



## mamyblue (21 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'arrives pas à compter les carreaux de la tablette ?


Ben moi j'ai regardé l'autoportrait, j'ai pas vu le reste...


----------



## rezba (21 Août 2006)

Retour de vacances.


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'arrives pas à compter les carreaux de la tablette ?



8 comme tout le monde


----------



## WebOliver (21 Août 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Retour de vacances.



Fais gaffe: le sable c'est dangereux...   

Très sympa.


----------



## rezba (21 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe: le sable c'est dangereux...


 Je ne creuse plus de trous. 
Ni les momes, d'ailleurs !  Mais c'&#233;tait au m&#234;me endroit. 



> Tr&#232;s sympa.


J'&#233;tais surpris du r&#233;sultat. Y'avait tellement de luminosit&#233; que je ne voyais pas grand chose. C'&#233;tait un pr&#233;lude &#224; des macros sur l'estran &#224; mar&#233;e basse, et c'est pas mal. Etonnant.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> 8 comme tout le monde


Pas comme tout le monde, hélas... 

Ponk et rezba,


----------



## rezba (21 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pas comme tout le monde, h&#233;las...


Bah, y'en a qui ont des tablettes, d'autres des pots de Nutella&#169;.  



> Ponk et rezba,







Edit cons&#233;cutif &#224; boulage vex&#233; : Il suce et ptilise vite, ce b&#233;arnais, c'est pas croyable.


----------



## jahrom (21 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pas comme tout le monde, hélas...




Oui, moi désormais il ne m'en reste qu'un... Mais attention, un énorme !!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Août 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Retour de vacances.
> 
> photo de palmes pieds



Tiens, j'ai  pensé à toi cet été rezba...


----------



## mamyblue (21 Août 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je ne creuse plus de trous.
> Ni les momes, d'ailleurs !  Mais c'était au même endroit.
> 
> 
> J'étais surpris du résultat. Y'avait tellement de luminosité que je ne voyais pas grand chose. C'était un prélude à des macros sur l'estran à marée basse, et c'est pas mal. Etonnant.


Joli pieds...


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Août 2006)

Depuis qu'on voit des mecs à moitié à poil, j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a plus que Mamy qui commente...:mouais:


----------



## mamyblue (21 Août 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Depuis qu'on voit des mecs à moitié à poil, j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a plus que Mamy qui commente...:mouais:


Et ben soit elles sont en vacances, soit elle sont timides...


----------



## alèm (21 Août 2006)

_comment veux-tu que je commente les pieds de Rezba, il me semble avoir d&#233;j&#224; dit que ce type (que j'aime) est la parangon de l'esp&#232;re Homo sapiens sapiens...  
_


----------



## rezba (21 Août 2006)

Je pars en gond ? c'est quoi cette histoire ???


----------



## imimi (21 Août 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Et ben soit elles sont en vacances, soit elle sont timides...


Personnelement, je mate en silence...


----------



## alèm (21 Août 2006)

_ay&#233;, il va nous en faire un flan, le gond... 
_


----------



## ange_63 (21 Août 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Depuis qu'on voit des mecs à moitié à poil, j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a plus que Mamy qui commente...:mouais:



Non non...  Je suis là, mais...



			
				imimi a dit:
			
		

> Personnelement, je mate en silence...



..je fais pareil!  :love:


----------



## lumai (21 Août 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> ..je fais pareil!  :love:



à peu près la même chose, en fait...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2006)

C'est tout &#224; votre honneur mesdemoiselles


----------



## morden (21 Août 2006)

Et puis au moins, comme &#231;a on tombe pas dans les remarques limite scabreuse qu'on a d&#232;s qu'on voi le d&#233;but d'une hanche ou d'une &#233;paule f&#233;minine .... 

Apr&#232;s que vous matiez en silence ... tout le monde est libre ! personellement je doit avoir un cot&#233; exhib' quand je pense que je sort de la douche avec toute mes fenetres ouvertes pour aller cherche le peignoir dans la chambre .. &#224; l'autre bout de l'appart 

Je demanderais &#224; raymond de fermer les stores d&#232;s ma prochaine douche !! qu'il bosse un peu, ce feignant ... &#224; glander sur ma chemin&#233; toute la journ&#233;e ... 

A part &#231;a, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## mamyblue (21 Août 2006)

Bonsoir les filles, ravie de vous voir.  

Et ben vous, vous regardez en silence c'est très bien  Mais comme mamy est bavarde elle regarde et commente comme dit Fab'Fab... Mais y a pas de mal à ça non...


----------



## alèm (21 Août 2006)

_notez qu'il n'y a pas d'autoportraits sur la page et que &#231;a commence &#224; faire beaucoup de bavardages...  
_


----------



## mamyblue (21 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _notez qu'il n'y a pas d'autoportraits sur la page et que ça commence à faire beaucoup de bavardages...  _


Oui c'est vrai je vais en mettre une pour nous réchauffer un peu car il fait pas de soleil aujourd'hui


----------



## alèm (21 Août 2006)

_ce n'est pas un autoportrait... &#224; moins que tu n'aies un tr&#233;pied ou que le rebord de ton buffet penche mamy ! _


----------



## WebOliver (21 Août 2006)

_Comme vous avez de grands bras, mamyblue... _

Pour pas flooder...


----------



## teo (21 Août 2006)

Bon si faut de l'AP dans cette page, un rigolo, pris chez un pote, faudra que je retourne voir cette boule à facette de plus près, si si.. je suis sérieux


----------



## bengilli (21 Août 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Oui, moi désormais il ne m'en reste qu'un...



moi aussi il m'en reste qu'un... :mouais: 








			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> hélas...



Hélas


----------



## mamyblue (21 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _Comme vous avez de grands bras, mamyblue... _
> 
> Pour pas flooder...


Ben oui j'ai le bras long  non chui trompée et puis retrouve pas, en plus été déconnectée mais je vais mettre celle là mais sans mon fils :mouais: Pour me faire pardonner si c'estt possible  :rose:​




​


----------



## supermoquette (21 Août 2006)

mamy tu as tous les atirailles d&#233;coratifs des suisses 

s'il te manque une vieille faux en bois, ou un fusil, j'ai


----------



## ange_63 (21 Août 2006)

Il vaut mieux pour moi que je mate en silence...   

Je ne serais pas la derni&#232;re &#224; partir en _"live"_ total sinon :rateau: :rose: :rose: 




Nobody 



@bengilli: &#231;a me rappelle &#231;a.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Août 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui j'ai le bras long  non chui trompée et puis retrouve pas, en plus été déconnectée mais je vais mettre celle là mais sans mon fils :mouais: Pour me faire pardonner si c'estt possible  :rose: [/CENTER]




*Euh Mamyblue*
pour te faire pardonner tu pourrais pas nous faire un autoportrait sans ce truc là, enfin cette chose là, qui entoure le miroir ?


:sick:


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Août 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Euh Mamyblue*
> pour te faire pardonner tu pourrais pas nous faire un autoportrait sans ce truc là, enfin cette chose là, qui entoure le miroir ?
> 
> 
> :sick:



ouais plutôt un truc style sortie de douche


----------



## JPTK (22 Août 2006)

ps : ouai je forçais là... j'ai laissé une trace sur la table même :rose: 

Cette même table en chêne massif avec un long et lourd tiroir sous lequel 3 de mes doigts sont passés il y a une heure à peine, ça me lance encore, possible que je perde au moins un ongle, voir un bras*... 

*Dans ce cas je le vendrai au plus offrant.


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2006)

Un essai d'autoportrait avec un Nokia 6230i, vraiment sans prétention.  
Impossible d'agrandir sans que ça "pixelise" (j'ai essayé), puisque l'appareil photo de mon téléphone n'offre que 1,3 mégapixel... 

J'ai tout de même essayé deux versions de cette photo. La première n'est pas retouchée. La seconde est retouchée dans iPhoto : bouton "améliorer" + augmentation du contraste + augmentation de la lumière + noir et blanc. 

Dites-moi éventuellement la version que vous préférez. :rateau:


----------



## Lastrada (22 Août 2006)




----------



## macmarco (22 Août 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Un essai d'autoportrait avec un Nokia 6230i, vraiment sans prétention.
> Impossible d'agrandir sans que ça "pixelise" (j'ai essayé), puisque l'appareil photo de mon téléphone n'offre que 1,3 mégapixel...
> 
> J'ai tout de même essayé deux versions de cette photo. La première n'est pas retouchée. La seconde est retouchée dans iPhoto : bouton "améliorer" + augmentation du contraste + augmentation de la lumière + noir et blanc.
> ...





Perso, la v2, je la verrais bien comme ça :


----------



## twk (22 Août 2006)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Août 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> photo


Elle est du genre à te faire attraper un torticolis.


----------



## macmarco (22 Août 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

>





Superglu ?


----------



## twk (22 Août 2006)

Je suis léger, la patafix suffit


----------



## da capo (22 Août 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> Je suis l&#233;ger, la patafix suffit



De la colle et des ciseaux, pour l'*AutoPuzzle*

Bon boulot.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Août 2006)

La charte bordel!


----------



## Nobody (22 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> De la colle et des ciseaux, pour l'*AutoPuzzle*
> 
> Bon boulot.


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHH!!! Le d&#233;peceur de Mons!!!

:afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2006)

On va attendre un peu pour le XXIi&#232;me.
Allez trois posts plus bas.


----------



## da capo (22 Août 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est que, en plus, il propose des effets ce téléphone !
> http://forums.macg.co/galerie/uploads/33385/DSC00003.JPG
> 
> 
> (et en plus, la galerie MacGé permet d'insérer des images. Vous vous rendez compte?)


Ca c'est de l'effet spécial !!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2006)

"une erreur s'est produite" ?
Ben oui. C'est bien un portrait de ponkhead !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2006)

Et m.....
Bon, la photo prévue était celle ci-dessous, mais le upload des pièces jointes prenait trois plombes, j'ai voulu innover...
Back to the XXième, i guess.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2006)

Le premier des deux qui bouge...


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Et m.....
> Bon, la photo prévue était celle ci-dessous, mais le upload des pièces jointes prenait trois plombes, j'ai voulu innover...
> Back to the XXième, i guess.





			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Le premier des deux qui bouge...


*Toi aussi*, tu vas donner du travail aux agents d'*Interpol*, j'ai l'impression... :affraid: 
Ou même aux *Men in Black*, d'ailleurs... 

:rateau: 

 





Par ailleurs, je voudrais poser une question sur ce qu'on peut considérer comme étant un autoportrait, ou pas ; une photo prise avec un retardateur peut-elle être considérée comme un autoportrait? 


(PS : pour *mon dernier autoportrait*, je tenais l'appareil à bouts de bras, et je n'ai donc pas utilisé de retardateur.  )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Août 2006)

Bien s&#251;r.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Par ailleurs, je voudrais poser une question sur ce qu'on peut consid&#233;rer comme &#233;tant un autoportrait, ou pas ; une photo prise avec un retardateur peut-elle &#234;tre consid&#233;r&#233;e comme un autoportrait?


Je pense que oui - l'important dans l'autoportrait est qu'il soit auto, donc sans intervention d'une main ext&#233;rieure.
Le m&#233;canisme de retardation (ou de retardementage, &#231;a d&#233;pend des absences de dictionnaires... ) peut-il &#234;tre consid&#233;r&#233; comme l'intervention d'une main ext&#233;rieure?
Je dirais bien non.

PS : tous mes autoportraits post&#233;s ici ont &#233;t&#233; pris sans retardateur et sans intervention d'un tiers


----------



## teo (22 Août 2006)

Il y a eu un certain nombre de photomatons post&#233;s ici et il me semble qu'ils ont tous &#233;t&#233; consid&#233;r&#233;s comme autoportraits. Pour moi, &#231;a rentre _dans le cadre_ 

Jahrom ? quelle est ta version ?  



_Edit: f&#244;te... merci ch_jf _


----------



## jahrom (22 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Jahrom ? quel est ta version ?



Pour moi, il s'agit bien d'un autoportrait. En effet, la photo est prise par soi-même, et il s'agit bien d'un portrait de soi.

Rémi ? quelle est ta version ?


----------



## wip (22 Août 2006)

Je ne m'appele pas Rémi, mais supprimer les auto-portraits avec retardateur, ça va me désaventager vachement ! J'ai les bras beaucoup trop courts pour me prendre en photo !!


----------



## teo (22 Août 2006)

_Remember the spirit of 1969
Trojan, Gainsbourg & Nasa rule _


----------



## rezba (22 Août 2006)

Il n'y a aucune raison qu'on ne puisse pas se servir d'un retardateur.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2006)

'tain... T'as chang&#233; pendant tes vacances... Tu fais quoi ce soir ?


----------



## rezba (22 Août 2006)

C'est parce que, faute d'avoir trouv&#233; un &#233;pilateur d&#233;finitfi pour mon crane d'&#339;uf, je me suis rabattu sur ce retardateur de duvet.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2006)

(ben je sais pas moi... y'est marqu&#233; autoportrait en haut de la page. Alors bon... Oui. Ok. Je n'en ai pas mis, je ferais mieux de sortir... :sffle: )


----------



## rezba (22 Août 2006)

[mode je fais mon r&#233;mi on]
Ouais, envoie donc un autoportrait, qu'on en reparle...[mode r&#233;mi off]


----------



## da capo (22 Août 2006)

la machine &#224; coup de boules est encombr&#233;e&#8230; dommage.

C'est toujours aussi plaisant de te retrouver.

Et puis, la perfection, pour ce qu'on peut en faire, hein !


----------



## teo (22 Août 2006)

Un souvenir breton, je le poste pour _mon APN préféré_, il l'a pris tout seul comme un grand avec mon téléphone 

Alèm c'est donc à toi


----------



## alèm (22 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Un souvenir breton, je le poste pour _mon APN pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;_, il l'a pris tout seul comme un grand avec mon t&#233;l&#233;phone
> 
> Al&#232;m c'est donc &#224; toi


_je la cite car c'est effectivement une photo que j'ai prise avec ton K750i (je rappelle ici que les droits d'exploitation m'appartiennent donc de par la propri&#233;t&#233; intellectuelle )

' sont beaux mes rolleiflex, vivement que le grand aille se refaire une petite sant&#233; que je vous fasse des autoportraits avec ! 

_


			
				jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, il s'agit bien d'un autoportrait. En effet, la photo est prise par soi-m&#234;me, et il s'agit bien d'un portrait de soi.
> 
> R&#233;mi ? quelle est ta version ?



_Tout &#224; fait Thierry ! _


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Août 2006)




----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2006)

Merci pour vos réponses, au sujet de l'utilisation d'un retardateur.


----------



## jahrom (22 Août 2006)

j'ai le "teo style" en ce moment...


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Août 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> j'ai le "teo style" en ce moment...



Il manque un peu de blancheur


----------



## mamyblue (22 Août 2006)

Elle est pas terrible mais je vous envoie la bise à tous...  


​ 
Parrain je préfère la 1ère photo ​


----------



## ange_63 (22 Août 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Il &#233;tait temps....http://sachems.free.fr/macg/photo/_MG_8056bis.jpg​



Belle mise en sc&#232;ne! 
Un peu  et :afraid: Mais c'est vraiment bien!


----------



## alèm (22 Août 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

>







 q_uelques instants après que tu aies posté la tienne. _​


----------



## teo (22 Août 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> j'ai le "teo style" en ce moment...



Au poil je dirais


----------



## Craquounette (22 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Un AP d'un modo...



J'avais cru lire qque part quelque chose genre : on ne cite pas les photo  

Bon OK... j'me tais


----------



## alèm (22 Août 2006)

_la r&#232;gle a &#233;t&#233; amend&#233;e par Amok. (en gros, les modos font comme ils veulent ! )
je devais la citer exceptionnellement (je n'aime pas vous donner le mauvais exemple) mais je n'ai pu poster la photo ce matin pour des raisons de timing horaire me sautant &#224; la figure sous forme de montre et de freebox se mettant &#224; jour... la photo devait &#234;tre une r&#233;ponse, je la garde sous la forme avec la citation)
_


----------



## samoussa (22 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _la règle a été amendée par Amok. (en gros, les modos font comme ils veulent ! )_



En gros je crois que tout est dit :mouais:


----------



## Craquounette (22 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _la règle a été amendée par Amok. (en gros, les modos font comme ils veulent ! )_


_

Si le vieux violet a décidé   Le peuple se soumet 


[MGZ] alèm' : AP sympa en passant _


----------



## alèm (22 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> [MGZ] alèm' : AP sympa en passant



_quand je pense que je détestais disséquer les grenouilles à la fac...   j'ai toujours eu de la sympathie pour ces petites bêtes.  _


----------



## Amok (22 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _la règle a été amendée par Amok. (en gros, les modos font comme ils veulent ! )
> _



Voilà.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

>


Je connais bien ce portrait.
J'en ai parcouru les lignes de vie qui sont autant de voyages à venir. _Ailleurs et ici, c'est pareil, mais laissez-lui le découvrir._
J'en ai admiré la délicatesse, le style et l'abandon.
J'en ai partagé l'espérance, et l'espérance me fut accordée. Celle d'un nouveau printemps sur mes épaules. Celle d'une autre tiédeur.
Je connais bien ce sourire. Celui qu'on ne voit pas, mais que je lui devine.

_Enfant, je t'ai donné ce que j'avais. Travaille._


----------



## morden (23 Août 2006)

Un petit de retour d'un repas chez un pote ... fini &#224; la chartreuse .. &#231;a va ENCORE etre sport demain matin ... 






J'arrive juste de chez le pote en question ... la preuve : les chaussettes encore dans le pantalon !!!! 
[edit : heeuuu ..... on va plutot mettre "le pantalon encore dans les chausettes" ... c'est mieux ... ]





J'ai la classe comme &#231;a nan ?? ..... bon ok mais au moins j'ai pas de trace de cambouis de la chaine du v&#233;lo !!! ;

 ... bon ok, c'est la honte, j'admet ! ;

A part &#231;a, je vais aller me coucher ... bientot  !!  !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Août 2006)

morden a dit:
			
		

> photo de tête








Vu !


----------



## Lastrada (23 Août 2006)

(Ola Paul  )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Août 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> photo​



*FUMER TUE*​


----------



## Lastrada (23 Août 2006)

Ouuuuuais mais c'est si bon. En plus &#231;a pose un homme, et &#231;a aide vachement avec les filles, twas ?

Bon, mais l&#224; en plus c'&#233;tait de la drogue, je te rassure.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Août 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Ouuuuuais mais c'est si bon. En plus ça pose un homme, et ça aide vachement avec les filles, twas ?



Ah, okaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay.


----------



## Foguenne (23 Août 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Ouuuuuais mais c'est si bon. En plus ça pose un homme, et ça aide vachement avec les filles, twas ?
> 
> Bon, mais là en plus c'était de la drogue, je te rassure.



et puis si tu n'avales pas la fumée, ça passe.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2006)

Ben il fume pas ! Elle n'est m&#234;me pas allum&#233;e !


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> ​




(Que dire de plus ?)


----------



## Grug (23 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je connais bien ce portrait.
> J'en ai parcouru les lignes de vie qui sont autant de voyages à venir. _Ailleurs et ici, c'est pareil, mais laissez-lui le découvrir._
> J'en ai admiré la délicatesse, le style et l'abandon.
> J'en ai partagé l'espérance, et l'espérance me fut accordée. Celle d'un nouveau printemps sur mes épaules. Celle d'une autre tiédeur.
> ...



*
"on cite pas les photos bordel !"*
Docqu&#233;ville in autoportrait&#169;2006


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> *
> "on cite pas les photos bordel !"*
> Docqu&#233;ville in autoportrait©2006


Mon cher Gr&#233;goire,

J'ai sollicit&#233; d'al&#232;m, qui me l'a accord&#233;e, l'autorisation de citer cette photographie.
J'avais, je pense, de bonnes raisons pour cela.


----------



## WebOliver (23 Août 2006)




----------



## Lastrada (23 Août 2006)

Maiwen !!.. &#231;a faisait longtemps..


----------



## alèm (23 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mon cher Grégoire,
> 
> J'ai sollicité d'alèm, qui me l'a accordée, l'autorisation de citer cette photographie.
> J'avais, je pense, de bonnes raisons pour cela.



et je te l'ai accordé bien volontiers.


----------



## WebOliver (23 Août 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Maiwen !!, ça faisait longtemps..



huhu, salut lastrada ^^


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> huhu, salut lastrada ^^



Tu l'imites bien ...


----------



## Virpeen (23 Août 2006)

On peut le dire  ! Elle nous manquerait presque... :rose:
maiwen ?


----------



## mamyblue (23 Août 2006)

Deux en une !!!  


​


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Août 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Deux en une !!!



Manquait plus que ça :love:


----------



## sofiping (23 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> met zy une tarte !!!​



problème de paparrazzi ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et je te l'ai accordé bien volontiers.



Passe-droit.

A défaut de passer autre chose


----------



## maiwen (24 Août 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Maiwen !!.. ça faisait longtemps..


tu crois pas si bien dire  ... justement toutalheure (avant de lire ce post)




elle est pas terrible mais bon


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Août 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu crois pas si bien dire  ... justement toutalheure (avant de lire ce post)




*T'aurais pu au moins*
mettre un soutien gorge noir...


----------



## maiwen (24 Août 2006)

j'attendais la reflexion   (bravo ) ... j'&#233;tais chez moi alors merde

et si quelqu'un est pas content je le m****


----------



## morden (24 Août 2006)

T'a bien raison !!! ;

fout leur sur la geule à ces jaloux ! il aimerais bien en avoir un, de soutien gorge blanc, eux ... 


A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## Lisaraël (24 Août 2006)

Allez hop, j'm'y mets aussi... Avec une retrouv&#233;e dans un dossier... (j'avais l'air tr&#232;s net, tiens)...


----------



## JPTK (24 Août 2006)

morden a dit:
			
		

> A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!




Si je revois cette "signature" une fois encore... je tue un bébé dauphin et j'en fais des miettes !


----------



## Nobody (24 Août 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *T'aurais pu au moins*
> mettre un soutien gorge noir...




Elle en porte un mais par dessus un top blanc.

Si si.

  

A part ça, je vais bien.


----------



## Lastrada (24 Août 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Si je revois cette "signature" une fois encore... je tue un b&#233;b&#233; dauphin et j'en fais des miettes !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et moi je fais la mayo ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aussi)

A part &#231;a, je vais bien, tout va bien.


----------



## morden (24 Août 2006)

pffff ..... c'est vraiment pour vous faire plaisir hein !!! 

A part ça, je suis en retard pour le taff !! :mouais: !!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> A part ça, je vais bien.



MON OEIL !!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (24 Août 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> MON OEIL !!!!!


Tu devrais arreter la Valstar toi!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> photo​





			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu crois pas si bien dire  ... justement toutalheure (avant de lire ce post)
> 
> photo​
> elle est pas terrible mais bon



Mieux vaut une main devant la figure que DANS la figure. 

PS: j'ai compt&#233; et vous avez bien 5 doigts. Donc tout va bien.    



			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> MON OEIL !!!!!
> 
> photo



Et mon c** est hors charte.


----------



## Nobody (24 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais arreter la Valstar toi!




Chouette! Des consultations en ligne!

Bouge pas, je me photographie les parties de mon corps pour lesquelles j'aimerais un avis.





Ah oui... mince, la charte.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Août 2006)

et voila ,je suis en train de prendre le Hohneck en photo...
tout juste !


----------



## bengilli (24 Août 2006)

j'aime pas les balances :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas les balances :sleep:


Tu fais une fixation. Je t'assure que tu as beaucoup perdu. :love: 

_Euh, sinon... C'est un *auto*portrait ça ?_


----------



## bengilli (24 Août 2006)

disons que pour poster une photo de moi en train de jouer, j'avais la flemme de cr&#233;er un sujet "photos de vous en train de jouer" on risquait d'&#234;tre moins nombreux 

alors, c'est un autoportrait.

j'ai dit.


----------



## bengilli (24 Août 2006)

bon allez, parce que c'est toi, j'ai retrouv&#233; celle l&#224; 






tu sais que je peux rien te refuser mon minou


----------



## Craquounette (24 Août 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Photo d'un rouge



Une ligature en cuir noir ferait tout son effet... Ca serait raccord avec l'ébène


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2006)

_va pas contrarier le cardinal lubrique toi ! 
_


----------



## Craquounette (24 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _va pas contrarier le cardinal lubrique toi !
> _



Je suis sure que lui aussi n'aimait pas les décorticages en biologie à l'école


----------



## bengilli (24 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Une ligature en cuir noir ferait tout son effet... Ca serait raccord avec l'ébène



mais d'un point de vue acoustique, quel désastre  la mode de ces ligatures en cuir est passée, trop de difficultés à timbrer avec un matériel qui a tendance à gommer le relief du son. 



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _va pas contrarier le cardinal lubrique toi !
> _



meuh non, on cause technique


----------



## Craquounette (24 Août 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> mais d'un point de vue acoustique, quel désastre  la mode de ces ligatures en cuir est passée, trop de difficultés à timbrer avec un matériel qui a tendance à gommer le relief du son.



C'est vrai que j'ai déjà entendu ces remarques pour le jazz 





			
				bengilli a dit:
			
		

> meuh non, on cause technique



Technique musicale je tenais juste à préciser.... Pas qu'on aille croire que je fricotte avec un chauve rouge


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2006)

_si vous causiez embouchure de trompette je suivrais mais... tant que &#231;a ne cause pas Bach 1 1/4 C, vous ne risquez pas de me faire vibrer comme Eric Dolphy et sa clarinette basse... surtout sur un forum hein ! 
_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Technique musicale je tenais juste à préciser.... Pas qu'on aille croire que je fricotte avec un chauve rouge


Rien ne m'enlèvera de l'idée qu'il y a baleine sous gravier. :love: 
De toute façon, technique musicale ou pas, _ce n'est pas vraiment le lieu n'est-ce pas_ ?


----------



## Craquounette (24 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _si vous causiez embouchure de trompette je suivrais mais... tant que ça ne cause pas Bach 1 1/4 C, vous ne risquez pas de me faire vibrer comme Eric Dolphy et sa clarinette basse... surtout sur un forum hein !
> _



Ca c'est certain que si tu vibres avec moi ça ne sera pas comme avec Eric Dolphy 

Et histoire de ne pas flooder (quoi qu'en compagnie d'un cardinal et d'un vert je ne devrais pas risquer grand chose  )


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est certain que si tu vibres avec moi ça ne sera pas comme avec Eric Dolphy



c'est une proposition ? :love: :love:  



			
				Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Et histoire de ne pas flooder (quoi qu'en compagnie d'un cardinal et d'un vert je ne devrais pas risquer grand chose  )
> 
> ​



méfie-toi quand même !!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est certain que si tu vibres avec moi ça ne sera pas comme avec Eric Dolphy
> 
> Et histoire de ne pas flooder (quoi qu'en compagnie d'un cardinal et d'un vert je ne devrais pas risquer grand chose  )
> 
> autoportrait de grenouille​



tiens, tu t'es fait greffer des pieds à la place des oreilles !?... non je disais, TU T'ES FAIT GREFFER DES PIEDS À LA PLACE DES OREILLES ??....... non, laisses tomber...


----------



## Grug (25 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> tiens, tu t'es fait greffer des pieds à la place des oreilles !?... non je disais, TU T'ES FAIT GREFFER DES PIEDS À LA PLACE DES OREILLES ??....... non, laisses tomber...


c'est pas des oreilles, c'est des pieds


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas les balances :sleep:
> 
> [photo]


ça me rappelle la cour d'une Église à Vendôme (Loir-et-cher) où j'ai vu un groupe allemand  répeter c'était bien


----------



## teo (25 Août 2006)

Bien comme un Monaco ou mieux  ?


----------



## bengilli (25 Août 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça me rappelle la cour d'une Église à Vendôme (Loir-et-cher) où j'ai vu un groupe allemand  répeter c'était bien



Bien vu, cette photo a été prise dans la cour du cloître à Vendôme. Une créa contemporaine avec un conteur. Mais c'était pas un groupe allemand  



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> vous ne risquez pas de me faire vibrer comme Eric Dolphy et sa clarinette basse...



surtout au réveil 






à propos de ligature en cuir


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Bien comme un Monaco ou mieux  ?


mwaha mais il se moque  (je préfère la ratatouille quand même )

n'empèche je suis forte en reconnaissage de lieux vois-tu


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Août 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> _si vous causiez embouchure de trompette je suivrais mais... tant que &#231;a ne cause pas Bach 1 1/4 C, vous ne risquez pas de me faire vibrer comme Eric Dolphy et sa clarinette basse... surtout sur un forum hein !
> _



ouai Dolphy ...4 ans d'enregistrements seulement ,mais lesquels! 
Rooo moi j'adore un truc avec Coltrane au Village Vanguard...et puis la derniere tourn&#233;e europ&#233;enne avec Mingus ...
et Out to Lunch ... :love:...en plus de Dolphy ,on y entend Tony Williams jouer de la batterie comme personne en a jamais plus jouer ...


----------



## N°6 (25 Août 2006)




----------



## twk (25 Août 2006)

Super sympa ta photo


----------



## esope (25 Août 2006)

premier autoportrait avec moon K750, dans les toilettes au fond de la réserve de Carrefour...






il est trop fort ce téléphone :love:


----------



## alèm (25 Août 2006)

_je ne sais pas dans quelle mesure je pr&#233;f&#232;re mon gilet orange et vert... 
_


----------



## esope (25 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _je ne sais pas dans quelle mesure je préfère mon gilet orange et vert...
> _



et encore là tu vois que le devant... Mais quand tu es étudiant tu n'as pas trop le choix sur les jobs d'été...:rose:  

Ceci dit peut-être que l'année prochaine il y aura un autoportrait avec un gilet orange et vert car je vais aller postuler pour avoir un contrat étudiant à la F**C de ma ville, car après quatre ans Carrefour me sort par les yeux...  

Pour pas flooder et te devoir un AP j'en mets un de suite...


----------



## IceandFire (26 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _je ne sais pas dans quelle mesure je préfère mon gilet orange et vert...
> _



non pas orange !!! caca d'oie et vert


----------



## Tyite Bulle (26 Août 2006)

je m'incruste...




 elles sont pas chup&#232;res mes lunettes ?


----------



## da capo (26 Août 2006)

joli saut


----------



## esope (26 Août 2006)

Tyite Bulle a dit:
			
		

>  elles sont pas chupères mes lunettes ?



même celles que je porte dans le post au dessus ne font pas le poid


----------



## Tyite Bulle (26 Août 2006)

sisisi elles sont terribles aussi !
Toi tu fais la mouche normale et moi la mouche punk


----------



## mamyblue (26 Août 2006)

Tyite Bulle a dit:
			
		

> je m'incruste...
> 
> 
> elles sont pas chupères mes lunettes ?


Très jolies les lunettes, mais voilà un beau saut pour l'autoportrait grâce a un appareil photo avec retardateur. Personnellement je trouve ça   :love:


----------



## Tyite Bulle (26 Août 2006)

:rose: merci


----------



## macmarco (26 Août 2006)

Tyite Bulle a dit:
			
		

> je m'incruste...
> 
> http://img182.imageshack.us/img182/4646/dscn0163io3.jpg
> 
> elles sont pas chupères mes lunettes ?






Sympa comme autoportrait.


----------



## toys (26 Août 2006)

je lance le teasing demain moi tout nue sur mac génération alors rendez vous demain !!!


----------



## wip (26 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> joli saut


Joli cliché oui 

C'est vraiment un saut ? ou tu es au sol ? Car on ne voit pas d'ombre derrière...


----------



## La mouette (26 Août 2006)

wip a dit:
			
		

> Joli cliché oui
> 
> C'est vraiment un saut ? ou tu es au sol ? Car on ne voit pas d'ombre derrière...



C'est pris dans la station spatiale ISS


----------



## Doryphore (26 Août 2006)

A demain


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Août 2006)

Tyite Bulle a dit:
			
		

> je m'incruste...
> 
> elles sont pas chup&#232;res mes lunettes ?



elle est curieuse cette photo ,on se demande si tu saute ou si qqun te prends depuis une &#233;chelle et que tu es allong&#233;e sur un lit ...
la 1ere solution m'est venue en premier ,je crois que c'est la bonne


----------



## alèm (26 Août 2006)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> http://netivot.free.fr/onzeweb/autoportrait.jpg



Pas possible ! Tu t"es peign&#233; avec une bouche d'a&#233;ration ! Tu t'es mis dessus comme Marylin Monroe dans le film et wouf ! les cheveux droits sur la t&#234;te. :afraid:


----------



## alèm (26 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Pas possible ! Tu t"es peigné avec une bouche d'aération ! Tu t'es mis dessus comme Marylin Monroe dans le film et wouf ! les cheveux droits sur la tête. :afraid:


 

_non, non, c'est naturel, ça retombe tout seul le temps d'aller au travail...  :afraid: _


----------



## IceandFire (26 Août 2006)

r&#233;mi, tu fais Sinclair comme m&#233;tier ?


----------



## Lastrada (26 Août 2006)

Laisse-le  ah tranquille, tu vois bien qu'il est en paix !

Edit : - Mais moi aussi je le trouve tr&#232;s bien cet autoportrait ! R&#233;mi : you sexy mozer****eure.


----------



## da capo (26 Août 2006)

Moi, je te trouve très beau Alem !
Avec ce poil de coquetterie qui consiste à laisser du bleu dans les yeux.

Mon humeur du jour est moins triomphante.


----------



## mamyblue (26 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je te trouve très beau Alem !
> Avec ce poil de coquetterie qui consiste à laisser du bleu dans les yeux.
> 
> Mon humeur du jour est moins triomphante.


C'est vrai qu'alèm à des beaux yeux bleux  

Quand a toi tu me parrait bien pensif et triste  
Allez que diable la vie est belle un petit sourire et tout repart :love:


----------



## Lastrada (26 Août 2006)

Always loook on the brighhhhhht siiiiiide of life !     


_Some things in life are bad
They can really make you mad
Other things just make you swear and curse.
When you're chewing on life's gristle
Don't grumble, give a whistle
And this'll help things turn out for the best...

And...always look on the bright side of life... 
Always look on the light side of life...

If life seems jolly rotten
There's something you've forgotten
And that's to laugh and smile and dance and sing.
When you're feeling in the dumps
Don't be silly chumps
Just purse your lips and whistle - that's the thing.

And...always look on the bright side of life... 
Always look on the light side of life...

For life is quite absurd
And death's the final word
You must always face the curtain with a bow.
Forget about your sin - give the audience a grin
Enjoy it - it's your last chance anyhow.

So always look on the bright side of death 
Just before you draw your terminal breath

Life's a piece of shit
When you look at it
Life's a laugh and death's a joke, it's true.
You'll see it's all a show
Keep 'em laughing as you go
Just remember that the last laugh is on you.

And always look on the bright side of life...
Always look on the right side of life... 
(Come on guys, cheer up!)
Always look on the bright side of life...
Always look on the bright side of life...
(Worse things happen at sea, you know.)
Always look on the bright side of life...
(I mean - what have you got to lose?)
(You know, you come from nothing - you're going back to nothing.
What have you lost? Nothing!)
Always look on the right side of life..._


----------



## iNano (26 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Mon humeur du jour est moins triomphante.



Ouais, franchement tu fais peur...    






Avec le lensbaby de Virpeen ! On voit que j'ai besoin d'une grande concentration pour utiliser ce truc... :mouais:


----------



## Grug (26 Août 2006)

zombi, la mouche.


----------



## Tyite Bulle (26 Août 2006)

une autre mouche dont je ne r&#233;v&#232;lerait pas l'identit&#233;... c'est quelqu'un du forum donc disons que c'est un autoportrait en diff&#233;r&#233; lol


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2006)

Est-ce que &#231;a ne serait pas une personne du forum sur le point de se faire bannir pour avoir post&#233; une image aux dimensions beaucoup trop importantes ?


----------



## Tyite Bulle (26 Août 2006)

désolée j'avais *oublié* de la redimensionner :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2006)




----------



## chandler_jf (26 Août 2006)

*Leçon 75 : l'inciter au renoncement​*


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2006)

après la série casque intégral, la série miroir flash,  toutes les lignes blanches c'est parce que j'ai pas nettoyé mes miroirs depuis un certain temps:rose: ouch, merci l'apn car je n'avais pas vu ce vilain détail  demain grand ménage  
Voir la pièce jointe 11713


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Août 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> *Leçon 75 : l'inciter au renoncement​*



copieur ! 

sauf moi CT la manif qu'on voyait dans la vitre...


----------



## chandler_jf (26 Août 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> copieur !
> 
> sauf moi CT la manif qu'on voyait dans la vitre...



Oui j'ai vu &#231;a un peu d&#233;go&#251;t&#233; ...  j'ai eu l'id&#233;e il y a pas mal de temps ... mais les pubs Aubade se faisaient rares et depuis hier elles sont r&#233;apparues ... c'est pas plus mal


----------



## teo (26 Août 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> copieur !
> 
> sauf moi CT la manif qu'on voyait dans la vitre...



Il y pense depuis un moment le gamin   



			
				Dial-iChat Chandler_jf-Teo du 5 juillet 2006 a dit:
			
		

> je voudrais en faire comme les pub iPod ds le reflet d'une vitrine et une autre mon reflet sur une pub Aubade mais il n'y en a pas en ce moment sur Clerm'


----------



## JPTK (26 Août 2006)




----------



## macmarco (27 Août 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> après la série casque intégral, la série miroir flash...
> Voir la pièce jointe 11713




Sympa ton autoportrait, Julie.   :love:


----------



## toys (27 Août 2006)

en mon plus simple appareil.


----------



## Lastrada (27 Août 2006)

Tiens j'ai la m&#234;me poubelle chez moi.


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Août 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Tiens j'ai la même poubelle chez moi.



ha c'est une poubelle ... merci de l'info :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Août 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

>



J'aime beaucoup ta nappe.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Août 2006)

Assortie au chemisier, oui.

T'es dans un hosto toys? :mouais:


----------



## Lastrada (27 Août 2006)

Sound Blaster a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup ta nappe


.

Moi c'est plut&#244;t le rideau anti mouches. Il me faut le m&#234;me.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'es dans un hosto toys? :mouais:



En tous cas il devrait


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Août 2006)

JP!!! Je le tiens... Pique-le!!!!!.... Viiiiiite!!!!!


----------



## toys (27 Août 2006)

non s'est dans l'atelier de taille de pierre de deux potes après un apréros et le truc sous moi est une cuve de 1000 litres destiné a la résine polystère.


----------



## JPTK (27 Août 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> .
> 
> Moi c'est plutôt le rideau anti mouches. Il me faut le même.




Bande de gros jaloux ! :love: Je suis même pas chez moi en plus :rateau: 


Toys...


----------



## mado (27 Août 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> en mon plus simple appareil.


 



Et l'appareil, l'autre.. ? il est où ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2006)

bioman et sa princess


----------



## JPTK (27 Août 2006)

Pour les curieux, la Rochefort, c'était une huit, 9,2 % d'alcool déjà... je trouve la 10 excellente mais vraiment too much, trop forte en alcool (11 % je crois) en goût, en tout quoi, mais c'est une bière que je bois de temps en temps quand même car elle est unique et vraiment excellente.


----------



## mado (27 Août 2006)

Autoportrait familial


----------



## NightWalker (27 Août 2006)

​


----------



## toys (28 Août 2006)

merci a vous pour vos remarque sur mon appareil et sur le fait que je ne soit pas très très rembouré mais je n'est pas entendu encore la question ou la remarque ultime.

vous ne trouvé pas une ressemblance entre moi et les martien fan de café dans men in black.


----------



## Lastrada (28 Août 2006)

Non. Je voudrais savoir si tu aimes la Rochefort ?




Edit: Le nioube *DE* Lumai.


----------



## wip (28 Août 2006)

De mon coté, je préfère la Rochefort 10, mais c'est vrai que je l'apprécie surtout l'hiver, quand il fait bien froid :rose: .

Aller, une tite au Fisheyes


----------



## philire (28 Août 2006)

edit. ok, d&#233;sol&#233;, photo mal prise


----------



## lumai (28 Août 2006)

J'avoue te chercher mais je ne te trouve pas sur cette photo...

Edit &#224; morden : tu m'&#244;tes ou tu m'otes.... le ^, je suis pas sure mais le s, quasiment


----------



## JPTK (28 Août 2006)

morden a dit:
			
		

> A part &#231;a, je vais bien !!  !!




*Mais on s'en fout ! *


----------



## lumai (28 Août 2006)

Hum c'est pas tout &#231;a, mais ils sont o&#249; vos autoportraits... &#231;a manque sacr&#233;ment sur cette page... 

Et puis je n'ai toujours pas trouv&#233; philire sur sa photo...


----------



## JPTK (28 Août 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Hum c'est pas tout &#231;a, mais ils sont o&#249; vos autoportraits... &#231;a manque sacr&#233;ment sur cette page...
> 
> Et puis je n'ai toujours pas trouv&#233; philire sur sa photo...




J'en ai bien d'autres mais toujours les m&#234;mes membres &#231;a va lasser (je parle de membre de macg, pas de parties de mon corps hein...)

Alem va bient&#244;t passer, il va faire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et nous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















ps : Benkenobi, mon m&#233;doc &#233;tait pourtant bien en vu sur mon autoportrait


----------



## maiwen (28 Août 2006)

j'ai peut-être quelque chose pour vous


----------



## La mouette (28 Août 2006)

:afraid: il est où l'autre zyeux ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai peut-être quelque chose pour vous
> Photo de l'oeil du cyclone



Bien joué la lumière reflété pile poil dans la pupille ...


----------



## JPTK (28 Août 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai peut-&#234;tre quelque chose pour vous
> 
> http://static.flickr.com/65/227192838_a020f729c7_o.jpg




c&#233; ki la meufa ?? done moi son fone number depaiche toi !


----------



## sofiping (28 Août 2006)

noir et blanc ... avec un seul oeil ... j'avais &#231;a sous le coude alors ... 




​ 

Ne croyez pas que j'oublie le russ meyer ...


----------



## IceandFire (28 Août 2006)

c'est un rassemblement de belles filles ou quoi ???


----------



## Amok (28 Août 2006)

​



​


----------



## IceandFire (28 Août 2006)

PTR  bravo


----------



## La mouette (28 Août 2006)

:love: Un must


----------



## Amok (28 Août 2006)

Ce Doquéville, quelle star, quand même !


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Août 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> noir et blanc ... avec un seul oeil ... j'avais ça sous le coude alors ...



Jolie photo 




			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce Doquéville, quelle star, quand même !



Il va y avoir des incidents sur les lignes de bus


----------



## La mouette (28 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il va y avoir des incidents sur les lignes de bus



Sex in the City


----------



## Amok (28 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> JIl va y avoir des incidents sur les lignes de bus



Doquéville accroché a un cul de bus : la pub ultime !


----------



## IceandFire (28 Août 2006)

c'est une contrep&#233;trie ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Doqu&#233;ville accroch&#233; a un cul de bus : la pub ultime !


Dis donc, il y a un vieux fil sur le Bar pour ce genre de choses. 
On pourrait laisser celui-ci pour les autoportraits, non ?


----------



## Amok (28 Août 2006)

Pour ne pas polluer ce fil, un nouveau est ouvert : Tous aux applis !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

voilà un essai mode sépia marcmarco  réalisé avec "aperçu"  
Voir la pièce jointe 11726


----------



## morden (28 Août 2006)

allez je me tente à deux trucs que j'ai jamais fait :
le noir et blanc :






et le flou :






tout de meme .. jme suis mal débrouillé pour ne noir et blanc (pour les deux, remarquez ) j'ai une sale compression qui rend l'image crade ... à moins que ça soit ma peau ...  :rateau:

Allez je retaille et j'ai un petit truc spécial qui arrive ... 

A part ça je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## mamyblue (28 Août 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> voilà un essai mode sépia marcmarco  réalisé avec "aperçu"
> Voir la pièce jointe 11726


 Joli autoportrait Toumaï :love:

( Arrive pas à te bouler )


----------



## alèm (28 Août 2006)

_sofiping : j'adore !! :love: :love: :love:


Docevil ! : j'adore aussi !  (mais tu le savais d&#233;j&#224; hein ! )
_


----------



## morden (28 Août 2006)

autoportrait panoramique 
Bon, je sais j'ai chié les jambes ... m'enfin bon, vous allez etre indulgent non ??  je tenterais de faire mieux la prochaine fois 

A part ça, jm'amuse bien là en fait  !!  !!


----------



## mamyblue (28 Août 2006)

Je me suis bien amusée à la montagne! 



​


----------



## Lastrada (28 Août 2006)

hmmm. Il y a pompage, l&#224; non ?


----------



## Picouto (28 Août 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> hmmm. Il y a pompage, là non ?


des promesses, des promesses


----------



## mamyblue (29 Août 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> hmmm. Il y a pompage, là non ?


Comment il y a pompage... non mais, j'ai utilisé pour faire la photo ce que l'on peut trouver sur une table quand on mange une fondue... :love:J'ai pas pompééééééééééééé


----------



## Picouto (29 Août 2006)

Who live by the beer, will die (of pleasure) by the beer !





:rose::love:​


----------



## IceandFire (29 Août 2006)

classe   ce qui l'est moins c'est que tu bois &#231;a sans le verre ad&#233;quat!!! enfin quoi merde la bi&#232;re des cochets  shame on you !!!


----------



## Picouto (29 Août 2006)

Le verre est réservé aux grandes occasions :rose::mouais:

PPF : plus on est de fous... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Le verre est réservé aux grandes occasions :rose::mouais:


Le point de vue est intéressant. En revanche, l'alliance casse l'harmonie de l'ensemble.


----------



## Picouto (29 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le point de vue est intéressant. En revanche, l'alliance casse l'harmonie de l'ensemble.


au contraire... l'alliance fait montre d'une ouverture hors de portée du commun... :rateau::rateau:


----------



## Dendrimere (29 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le point de vue est intéressant. En revanche, l'alliance casse l'harmonie de l'ensemble.


 
j'etais en train de me faire la reflexion au moment meme ou je lis ton message  

Picouto, je dois avouer que tu m surprends la..... 

Ca me rappelle des vacances d'une autre epoque......


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai peut-être quelque chose pour vous


Tu as toujours mon numéro de téléphone ?


----------



## mamyblue (29 Août 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Le verre est réservé aux grandes occasions :rose::mouais:
> 
> PPF : plus on est de fous... :rateau:


 Ouais... si on veut bon ok pour le verre ...  

Plus on est de fous... Plus on rit... Pff.... ça c'est connu comme le loup blanc  :rose:   

En tout cas tu es revenu en grande forme et c'est   :love:


----------



## alèm (29 Août 2006)

_supermoquette, tu me dois 3 autoportraits. Steve deux.  _


----------



## da capo (29 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _supermoquette, tu me dois 3 autoportraits. _


L'espoir fait vivre.


----------



## N°6 (29 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _supermoquette, tu me dois 3 autoportraits. Steve deux.  _



Si j'ai bien compris, tu me devais donc deux HS...  

M'en reste encore un !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Août 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ... l'alliance fait montre...



[mode blonde on _(non, je ne vise personne... quoique, amie motarde...    :love_] QUOI !? tu as une alliance qui donne l'heure !?   [/off]


----------



## Foguenne (29 Août 2006)




----------



## jahrom (29 Août 2006)

squatte de salle de bain...


----------



## macmarco (29 Août 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> squatte de salle de bain...




Super !


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Août 2006)

C'est moi ou la galerie des autoprotraits n'est pas à jour?


----------



## La mouette (29 Août 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Photo PFP



Il se dégage de cette photo une ambiance de " Silence des agneaux"


----------



## IceandFire (29 Août 2006)

certes ...oups 3 manan...:r&#233;mi


----------



## benkenobi (29 Août 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> squatte de salle de bain...



J'ai le même rideau de douche.... IKEA !!!




PS : oui JPTK je sais : On s'en fout !!!!!!!


----------



## teo (29 Août 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> squatte de salle de bain...
> 
> IMG



Qui est le-la 4e ? 



_Edit: Malow ton regard me tue _


----------



## twk (29 Août 2006)

D&#233;sol&#233; pour la qualit&#233;, &#231;a n'&#233;tait pas un EOS 

(jahrom elle est g&#233;niale la photo )


----------



## jahrom (29 Août 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le m&#234;me rideau de douche.... IKEA !!!


C'est pas chez moi...  mais je note pour le chambrer la prochaine fois...



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Qui est le-la 4e ?


Nous sommes chez willy que tu connais, et le photographe dans le fond c'est David, un pote... 


A Fab'Fab : j'ai un taf de fou pour la mise a jour de la galerie, mais je vais m'y mettre...


----------



## teo (29 Août 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> (...)Nous sommes chez willy que tu connais, et le photographe dans le fond c'est David, un pote...
> (...)



J'avais bien reconnu Willy, c'est un homme qu'on n'oublie pas


----------



## mado (29 Août 2006)

Ah, je me disais que je le reconnaissais ce Willy, une vraie star 

Et par hasard, il serait pas laveur de carreaux ?..


----------



## PommeQ (29 Août 2006)

Allez ... juste de retour, je vous mets une petite devinette : Celui qui trouve ou j'étais en vacances gagne ...  ... laissez moi un peu le temps de chercher  

Mes jambes à  ....


----------



## da capo (29 Août 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Et par hasard, il serait pas laveur de carreaux ?..
> (image)


Et moi qui pensait d&#233;j&#224; &#224; une reconversion professionnelle&#8230; me voil&#224; grill&#233;.


----------



## ange_63 (29 Août 2006)

Oui c'est flou, c'est voulu comme ça


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Août 2006)

Vivement la N° 12...


----------



## ange_63 (29 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Vivement la N° 12...



 :rose: Il n'y en aura pas autant! du moins pour ce soir


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Mes jambes à  ....


Hey, Sidney ! Une photo penchée !


----------



## JPTK (29 Août 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Allez ... juste de retour, je vous mets une petite devinette : Celui qui trouve ou j'étais en vacances gagne ...  ... laissez moi un peu le temps de chercher
> 
> Mes jambes à  ....
> 
> http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/4791/img8400bismf4.jpg[/IMG]




Tu portes plutôt à droite en fait ? J'aurais parié gauche pourtant... :hein:


----------



## CarodeDakar (29 Août 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis bien amusée à la montagne!
> 
> J'adore ce flou  magique, Mamy
> 
> ...pas sûre que la pub d'en haut reste la même, mais disons que ça contraste en diablesse...  ​


----------



## Picouto (29 Août 2006)

Fais moins le malin ce soir...





​


----------



## JPTK (30 Août 2006)

Il est bien ce Irving ? Moi je reste bloqu&#233; sur l'H&#244;tel New Hampshire et Le monde selon garp... et le film &#231;a donne quoi ? 

ps : et David Coperfield ils sont toujours aussi super ses tours ou il a un peu perdu la main ??


----------



## maiwen (30 Août 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Il est bien ce Irving ? Moi je reste bloqué sur l'Hôtel New Hampshire et Le monde selon garp... et le film ça donne quoi ?


:love: il est bien aussi, dans un style différent, on retrouve pas les "thèmes" des deux autres 

(je suis justement entrain de relire l'_Hotel New Hampshire_ ... Et j'ai commencé _L'épopée du buveur d'eau_ aussi mais j'accroche moins)

voilà je me tais 

:love:


----------



## lumai (30 Août 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Il est bien ce Irving ?


Formidable.
Un de ceux que j'ai préféré, avec Hotel new Hampshire et Une prière pour Owen.
Le buveur d'eau, beaucoup moins.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Août 2006)

Mon préféré d'Irving également  :love:


----------



## Picouto (30 Août 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Il est bien ce Irving ? Moi je reste bloqué sur l'Hôtel New Hampshire et Le monde selon garp... et le film ça donne quoi ?


 C'est le meilleur à mon goût juste devant "Le monde selon Garp" et "L'épopée du buveau d'eau" :love: 
Le film est moyen.  :mouais:


----------



## yvos (30 Août 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> C'est le meilleur à mon goût juste devant "Le monde selon Garp" et "L'épopée du buveau d'eau" :love:
> Le film est moyen.  :mouais:



tutututut.

Le meilleur c'est "Un enfant de la balle" 

Pomme Q, j'aime beaucoup cet autoportrait plein de sens


----------



## PommeQ (30 Août 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Pomme Q, j'aime beaucoup cet autoportrait plein de sens




Si peu ... mais je suis un peu passé pour le débile de service à prendre cette position "curieuse".


----------



## IceandFire (30 Août 2006)

un th&#233; s'il vous plait...


----------



## PommeQ (30 Août 2006)

Allez ... je vous montre le debut de nos vacances ... couchage arriere 206 sur autostrada turin-genes :rateau: 




:sleep:


----------



## PommeQ (30 Août 2006)

Une autre pour vous montrer que le 17/08 ... il faisait un temps degeulasse à Gênes (07h30 environ)


----------



## Franswa (30 Août 2006)

De retour de Saint jean de luz


----------



## Melounette (30 Août 2006)

Bon bah allez je la mets et le flou c'est voulu aussi tout ça. Ouais même la sale tronche fatiguée de chez j'ai bu une bière de trop.
Donc sortie dans un bar impossible à Berlin dans l'arrondissement de Kreuzberg. Là vous voyez pas bien mais y avait de la moumoutte rose sur tous les murs. Et des images un peu comme l'avatar du Pur fils de la sagesse. Et des ustensiles bizarres aussi, enfin bref un drôle de traquenard...:mouais: 




Et donc c'est en voyant ce miroir face au divan que j'ai pensé à vous, je ne sais pas pourquoi. Donc j'ai fait clic.
Par contre, très très joli ton portrait Picouto. Très bonne idée. Et évidemment Lumaï qui a toujours la classe !
Edit : à regarder vos photos, je trouve qu'il a fait super beau à Berlin en fait. Mouhahahaa.


----------



## Stargazer (30 Août 2006)

Traquenard ? On te sent quand même dans ton élément !


----------



## Virpeen (30 Août 2006)

Facile de faire des commentaires, Stargazounet... mais quand est-ce que tu nous postes un autoportrait ?  :love: :love:


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2006)

_&#231;a &#233;vitera toutes les sortes de r&#233;primandes qui arrivent  avec vbul 8.6 (je me suis pas gourr&#233; l&#224; ?! )
_


----------



## lumai (31 Août 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Facile de faire des commentaires, Stargazounet... mais quand est-ce que tu nous postes un autoportrait ?  :love: :love:



Je ne peux que me joindre à ces interrogations ? 
Alors quand ?  :love:

Et ne dis pas que tu n'en as pas...


----------



## wip (31 Août 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux que me joindre à ces interrogations ?
> Alors quand ?  :love:
> 
> Et ne dis pas que tu n'en as pas...


Très cher Stargazer, saches que j'ai de toi quelques photos, notemment une ou tu prouves ta dextérité avec ta langue...  . Je ne peux qu'appuyer les demandes des précédents posts car sinon, certaines images pourraient bien s'échapper de ma bibliothèque :love: . Alors, quand ??

PS: Si tu es en manque d'APN, je peux toujours t'envoyer les clichés et tu feras croire que ce sont des auto-portraits... Tu comprendras cependant qu'une telle entreprise (si compromettante si elle était dévoilée au grand jour) doit-être correctement rémunérée.


----------



## iNano (31 Août 2006)

La bergère, la bergère, la bergère, la bergère, la bergère, la bergère !!!!!!!!!!!!!

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:​


----------



## Lastrada (31 Août 2006)

ouah h&#233;, des brochettes de filles, h&#233; !


----------



## JPTK (31 Août 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> http://img362.imageshack.us/img362/2356/autoportraitenvignetteseaflj2.jpg[/IMG]




Superbe ! On peut avoir la version haute déf par mail pour en faire un poster ??


----------



## PommeQ (31 Août 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tu portes plutôt à droite en fait ? J'aurais parié gauche pourtant... :hein:



Les gauchers ont le droit de se ... heu ...


----------



## esope (1 Septembre 2006)

et cinq minutes plus tard...


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Septembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> "On" ( à on) m'a commandé des zautoportraits de groupe
> Voilà tout ce que j'ai "réussi" à faire
> Il est sept heures et demie du matin, et ça se passe à la pointe Saint-Hospice (Saint-Jean-Cap-Ferrat  jp, si jamais tu passes par là).
> 
> ...


 

So cute  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Septembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> "On" ( &#224; on) m'a command&#233; des zautoportraits de groupe&#8230;
> Voil&#224; tout ce que j'ai "r&#233;ussi" &#224; faire&#8230;
> Il est sept heures et demie du matin, et &#231;a se passe &#224; la pointe Saint-Hospice (Saint-Jean-Cap-Ferrat  jp, si jamais tu passes par l&#224.
> 
> ...


Comment &#231;a on a pas le droit de citer les photos? M&#234;me pas celle-l&#224;?


----------



## macinside (1 Septembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Superbe ! On peut avoir la version haute déf par mail pour en faire un poster ??




même demande


----------



## philire (1 Septembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> P.S. 1. d&#233;sol&#233;e pour les demandes de grandeur nature, haute d&#233;finition, tout &#231;a, impossible d'y donner suite


Tu veux vraiment nous bousiller les yeux, toi.... :hein:


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> P.S. 1. désolée pour les demandes de grandeur nature, haute définition, tout ça, impossible d'y donner suite


 
Meme pas pour me faire un souvenir?


----------



## da capo (1 Septembre 2006)

ah, tu l'as cherch&#233;, avoue !

Mais on ne peut pas t'en vouloir de prot&#233;ger ta prog&#233;niture des canines bien longues des amateurs de ce fil...

(un petit effort ?)


----------



## La mouette (1 Septembre 2006)

Forcément ...  là ça va les calmer :love:


----------



## Picouto (1 Septembre 2006)

Rhô pinaise Eli  :love: tu veux les rendre dingue   









_PS : c'est quand la bouffe chez toi déjà ?   _


----------



## Melounette (1 Septembre 2006)

Et dire que j'ai plus de bouboules vertes pour ça. 
C'est extra j'aime beaucoup, le mouvement, et comment c'est pris. Ca me rappelle un spectacle de Carolyn Carlson(je sais plus lequel), c'était tout sur la cinétique du corps(c'que je cause bien aujourd'hui ). Bref, plus ça va, plus tu m'épates dans tes recherches photographiques. Encore, encore, encore !\o/


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Septembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Donc, je sais maintenant ce que je voulais faire dans la vie en fait : je voulais être danseuse !



... Quelqu'un nous poste des valseuses? ...


----------



## philire (1 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> plus ça va, plus tu m'épates dans tes recherches photographiques.


Je sais pas ce qu'elle cherche, mais ses résultats vont bien au-delà de la photographie  



			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Quelqu'un nous poste des valseuses? ...


----------



## Melounette (1 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Quelqu'un nous poste des valseuses? ...


La bergère, la bergère, la bergère ! 

Je précise que je me fous un peu que ce soit Elisnice qui soit dessus en p'tite tenue, môa, c'est l'idée et le style qui me plaisent. Là. Y a quand même aut' chose derrière tout ça les gars.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Y a quand même aut' chose derrière tout ça les gars.



Ah... T'as fait psycho, toi aussi?


----------



## Melounette (1 Septembre 2006)

Non, j'ai fait pilier de bar +2.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Septembre 2006)

Z'allez voir qu'il va s'en trouver une pour venir nous pleurer son couplet sur le puritanisme ambiant...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Septembre 2006)

Moi toutes ces photos de corps dénudés... ça me dégoûte...   :sick:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Septembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Moi toutes ces photos de corps dénudés... ça me dégoûte...   :sick:


Y'a Madame LCCM qui traîne autour du bureau? ...


----------



## NightWalker (1 Septembre 2006)

J'ai un problème... mon Firefox au taf ne veut pas afficher les photos des pages précédentes...  

Moi donc pas comprendre vous parler fille...    mois vais rentrer viteeeeeeeeeeeee....


----------



## JPTK (1 Septembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> P.S. 1. désolée pour les demandes de grandeur nature, haute définition, tout ça, impossible d'y donner suite : les filles sont très belles, mais moi, j'ai une vilaine piqûre de moustique sous l'il gauche :rateau:




Ok bah colle une photo d'Alain Prost à ta place et puis fais tourner la tof *HD* (ready)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2006)

Un autoportrait quelqu'un ? Non ? Vraiment ?


----------



## da capo (1 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Un autoportrait quelqu'un ? Non ? Vraiment ?


Que veux-tu ?

La madame et ses filles ont mis les spectateurs à genou.
Qui va oser se montrer après ça ?




et puis moi j'ai perdu les accus de l'apn, comme par hasard


----------



## La mouette (1 Septembre 2006)

En lisant un sujet dans réagissez ...


----------



## Melounette (1 Septembre 2006)

Ah ça c'est l'effet utc nan ?


----------



## La mouette (1 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça c'est l'effet utc nan ?



Chuttt... !!! 

Il va débarqué ici ...


----------



## mamyblue (1 Septembre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un problème... mon Firefox au taf ne veut pas afficher les photos des pages précédentes...
> 
> Moi donc pas comprendre vous parler fille...  mois vais rentrer viteeeeeeeeeeeee....


Et ben moi j'ai du aller sur internet explorer car firefox refuse aussi de montrer les photos et en plus il est très lent...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2006)

Normal vous avez le plugin "adult content" faut le d&#233;sactiver.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> En lisant un sujet dans réagissez ...
> 
> http://img160.imageshack.us/img160/7359/photo10bj9.jpg



Et c'était quoi le sujet qui t'a donné cet air réjoui ?


----------



## La mouette (2 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Et c'était quoi le sujet qui t'a donné cet air réjoui ?



Dieu merci , j'ai déjà oublié


----------



## alèm (2 Septembre 2006)

*Patochman, supermoquette, Stargazer, iDuck, LCCM me doivent poster un autoportrait

merci d'avance ! 
*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;3948255 a dit:
			
		

> *Patochman, supermoquette, Stargazer, iDuck, LCCM me doivent poster un autoportrait
> 
> merci d'avance !
> *








Ca vous va, M'sieur al&#232;m ?


----------



## alèm (2 Septembre 2006)

Nickel chrome !!!


----------



## La mouette (2 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Photo
> 
> Ca vous va, M'sieur alèm ?



Au modo tu obéiras


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Au modo tu obéiras



Oui maître.


----------



## Picouto (2 Septembre 2006)

​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

Braderie toujours... Que r&#233;sonnent les cuivres !!!






Ouais. Je sais. C'est tout de suite moins sexy... :mouais:


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2006)

_ce soir, dr&#244;le de chat vid&#233;o avec le beau Web'O, mado (tu es mortellement belle, tu le sais ?!), elene, la dr&#244;lement canon sofiping , talchan et des diablotins suisses

j'en retiens &#231;a :
_





_bon maintenant, mesdames, faut arr&#234;ter, &#231;a a le c&#339;ur fragile un picard exil&#233;...  :love:  :love: _


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

(m'en parle pas ! )


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3949532 a dit:
			
		

> (m'en parle pas ! )




_à priori, avec ce que j'en ai entrevu par la cam, sofiping fait réellement du 95D ! :love:   


_


----------



## macelene (3 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3949533 a dit:
			
		

> _à priori, avec ce que j'en ai entrevu par la cam, sofiping fait réellement du 95D ! :love:
> 
> 
> _





Oui bon :rateau: mais on sait faire autre chose avec des  seins menus.... D


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2006)

macelene a dit:


> Oui bon :rateau: mais on sait faire autre chose avec des  seins menus.... D



oui mais tu sais, on m'a toujours dit qu'l fallait découvrir de nouveaux territoires, de nouveaux espaces hein...


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2006)

j'ai post&#233; un autoportrait bande de faschistes


----------



## macelene (3 Septembre 2006)

on voit rien après la myrte :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2006)

mea culpa j'en poste un d&#232;s que craquoun' me pr&#234;te son apn




macelene a dit:


> on voit rien apr&#232;s la myrte :rateau:


je peux voir plus profond ???


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Septembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/galerie/data/500/SdB2.jpg​


Le livre est de circonstance.  



elisnice a dit:


> On se rhabille, voil&#224; qu'il recommence &#224; faire moche&#8230;
> 
> (donc, j'honore mes commandes, m&#234;me si je n'ai pas trouv&#233; l'Id&#233;e&#8230
> dans la famille elisnice, je demande les filles, la m&#232;re (oh l&#224; l&#224; ! toutes ces dents&#8230 et la grand-m&#232;re&#8230;
> ...



Mesdames.  



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;3949528 a dit:
			
		

> Braderie toujours... Que r&#233;sonnent les cuivres !!!
> 
> http://chatdansldos.free.fr/img mg/AutoScaph.jpg
> 
> Ouais. Je sais. C'est tout de suite moins sexy... :mouais:


Oui mais jolie photo quand m&#234;me.  



			
				[MGZ] al&#232;m;3949530 a dit:
			
		

> _ce soir, dr&#244;le de chat vid&#233;o avec le beau Web'O, mado (tu es mortellement belle, tu le sais ?!), elene, la dr&#244;lement canon sofiping , talchan et des diablotins suisses
> 
> j'en retiens &#231;a :
> _
> ...


Cachez ce sein que je ne saurai voir.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Septembre 2006)

Ce matin un lapin...






a tué un chasseur...


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2006)

_ce matin, un starmac a tu&#233; mon &#339;il droit ! 

 mais je me vengerais !  






et inversement

_


----------



## Foguenne (3 Septembre 2006)

non, vraiment, ce Canon te va à ravir.  :love:


----------



## Virpeen (3 Septembre 2006)

Je suis d'accord ! :love: Et sans parler de ce L rouge...


----------



## Amok (3 Septembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> non, vraiment, ce Canon te va à ravir.  :love:



Moi je trouve que ca fait _très_ vulgaire !


----------



## PommeQ (3 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Moi je trouve que ca fait _très_ vulgaire !



Moi j'aime ca le "vulgos" comme ça ... [MGZ] alèm, tu es le bienvenue à Chartres :love:  _avec ton matos ..._


----------



## Lalis (3 Septembre 2006)

Je suis le conseil de Melounette et l'invitation d'Elisnice.
C'est pas exactement un autoportrait, mais c'est mon alter ego qui a fait la photo, alors dites, ça vaut ?
Voir la pièce jointe 11786


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2006)

_en soi ? non. 

bien entendu, il faut que ce soit de toi ! 
_


----------



## La mouette (3 Septembre 2006)

Trop mangé ...


----------



## r0m1 (3 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Trop mangé ...
> ​



bouh tu fais plutot peur là   

sinon, la classique...


----------



## Picouto (3 Septembre 2006)

Test de tchat avec mes nouveaux zamis :rateau:




​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Septembre 2006)

Lalis a dit:


> C'est pas exactement un autoportrait, mais c'est mon alter ego qui a fait la photo, alors dites, ça vaut ?





*Ca vaut pas*
un autoportrait.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2006)

_ah le charme des italiennes... 
_


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2006)

_voil&#224;... je poste des autoportraits "&#224; la mackie"... 

"mon dieu" :affraid: ("comme dirait Amok" comme dirait elisnice... )






ps : notez que ce n'est pas mackie mon dieu, ne confondons pas ! 
_


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3950741 a dit:
			
		

> ps : notez que ce n'est pas mackie mon dieu, ne confondons pas !


Je n'avais pas confondu.


----------



## alèm (4 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je n'avais pas confondu.


_
&#231;a me rappelle des b&#234;tises* dans ton profil &#231;a...  

je n'avais pas pr&#233;vu que quelqu'un poste entre les deux mais voil&#224; une autre de la s&#233;rie (soir&#233;e "je m'aime" apr&#232;s cette journ&#233;e de looser)
_






_*de Cambrai of course, Afchain siouplait !_


----------



## Lalis (4 Septembre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Ca vaut pas*
> un autoportrait.




OK. Je remédie à ça dès que je mets la main sur un APN.
Désolée.:rose:


----------



## Craquounette (4 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> mea culpa j'en poste un dès que craquoun' me prête son apn



Un APN c'est comme un homme (ou une femme) ça ne se prête pas


----------



## La mouette (4 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Un APN c'est comme un homme (ou une femme) &#231;a ne se pr&#234;te pas



ben m*rde ... 

Rendez-moi ma femme   

Et puis finalement..

C'est cher un APN ?


----------



## Amok (4 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3950741 a dit:
			
		

> _ps : notez que ce n'est pas mackie mon dieu, ne confondons pas !
> _



Non, mais note que cela pourait être son père ! Nous n'avons jamais _réellement_ su, en fait... 

Ceci étant, très bel autoportrait !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2006)

C'est clair. D&#233;j&#224; qu'il avait deux m&#232;res avec toi et la Bengilli...


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3950741 a dit:
			
		

> _voilà... je poste des autoportraits "à la mackie"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Boum boum uuuhh ! :love:


----------



## PommeQ (4 Septembre 2006)

Allez Hop ...


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Septembre 2006)

La dame en rouge elle c'est trompée pour la photo, c'est la tour qu'il faut soutenir pas l'arbre :rose:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Septembre 2006)

Elle est de travers, ta photo. &#231;a se voit, la tour est pench&#233;e.


----------



## Picouto (4 Septembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> Allez Hop ...
> 
> Tof​


Ca doit être mes yeux mais on dirait Yvos sans cheveux  nan ?


----------



## Lalis (4 Septembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> tiens, tant que j'y suis, un petit P.S. pour Lalis : pour ton premier coup d'essai, tu es pardonnée et merci d'être venue te présenter ici



Ça c'est trop gentil.


----------



## iteeth (4 Septembre 2006)

Allez jme lance, me voici dans ma tenue de tout les jours... admirez l'endroit aussi..


----------



## alèm (4 Septembre 2006)

petit probl&#232;me... c'est toi qui a cadr&#233; et d&#233;clench&#233; ?


soyons clairs, je ne suis pas un mec chiant mais si le sujet est autoportrait, c'est qu'il ya une raison... deux non-autoportraits en une page, c'est d&#233;j&#224; 1000 fois trop. je vais s&#233;vir et ce ne sera pas avec un avertissement &#224; 1 seul point


----------



## iteeth (4 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3952238 a dit:
			
		

> petit problème... c'est toi qui a cadré et déclenché ?




C'est vrai, ça peut prê^té à confusion, pourtant APN posé sur un fauteil en velour vert bouteille, attends je cherche voir si je l'ai en photo...


----------



## alèm (4 Septembre 2006)

_tu as donc pour le moment le b&#233;n&#233;fice du doute..._


----------



## r0m1 (4 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;3952238 a dit:
			
		

> petit probl&#232;me... c'est toi qui a cadr&#233; et d&#233;clench&#233; ?



Avec un pied, un retardateur......-----------> :rose: je sors 

Bon, sinon, pas facile facile le r&#233;veil tous les jours, heureusement, le paysage est sympa 





edit: grill&#233;, il a trouv&#233; une excuse avant moi


----------



## ficelle (4 Septembre 2006)

un autoportrait au fond de mon larfeuil....






à l'heure de la biométrie, ça ne passerait plus... oreille gauche hors norme... 








note à moi même : faire une carte d'identité !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2006)

(D&#233;j&#224; vu cet iPaude aux senteurs marines quelque part...  )


----------



## ficelle (4 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3952441 a dit:
			
		

> (Déjà vu cet iPaude aux senteurs marines quelque part...  )



toi aussi, tu trouves que ça sent la moule ?

:rose:


----------



## katelijn (4 Septembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> un autoportrait au fond de mon larfeuil....
> à l'heure de la biométrie, ça ne passerait plus... oreille gauche hors norme...
> note à moi même : faire une carte d'identité !



Exellente idée ...  A suivre?:rose:


----------



## ficelle (5 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;3925521 a dit:
			
		

> _on ne cite pas les photos, allez un averto ! _



c'etait o&#249;, &#231;a ?  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2006)

DTC bien s&#251;r !!!


----------



## ficelle (5 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3952480 a dit:
			
		

> DTC bien sûr !!!



ça me revient...

tu veux voir un gros plan ?


----------



## ficelle (5 Septembre 2006)

lol, mon premier post dans ce sujet tendancieux....


----------



## ficelle (5 Septembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> (si vous cliquez sur l'image, vous verrez une galerie)



soulevez la peau, vous verrez la bête !  :bebe: 


mais tu ne serais pas à moitié folle ? :hosto: 



:love:


----------



## Lastrada (5 Septembre 2006)

.. a quel point il est difficile, limite impossible de se concentrer sur une sc&#232;ne &#224; photographier, sans prendre un air absolument con ?





_@Elise: chouettes tes petits bateaux !_


----------



## Lastrada (5 Septembre 2006)

Il existe des trucs pour s'affranchir de ces contraintes :


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Septembre 2006)

Prise à l'instant dans ma salle de bain.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2006)

commrnt prendre une photo avec la iSight sans ouvrir ichat ?  






merci :love:


----------



## da capo (5 Septembre 2006)

photobooth 

ou avec quicktime isoler une image


----------



## JPTK (5 Septembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> [IM]http://img70.imageshack.us/img70/7176/moiquisauteentreiu1.jpg[/IMG]​
> (si vous cliquez sur l'image, vous verrez une galerie)




Mais t'as un corps de jeune fille ??   
Enfin de danseuse quoi... enfin de femme qui aurait voulu &#234;tre danseuse, enfin bref, une gazelle quoi  


Ma m&#232;re aussi il voulait &#234;tre danseuse quand il &#233;tait jeune 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ici

ps : je crois que je vais encore me prendre un averto


----------



## macmarco (6 Septembre 2006)

Sur les remparts de Saint-Malo.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2006)

moi ce matin j'ai eté reveillée par une sourie , et vous ? :mouais:


----------



## alèm (6 Septembre 2006)

_une saloperie de radio-r&#233;veil cumul&#233; d'une connerie de t&#233;l&#233;phone, pourquoi ?  



   
_


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3954347 a dit:
			
		

> _une saloperie de radio-réveil cumulé d'une connerie de téléphone, pourquoi ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




c'est ce que j'ai normalment tous les jours mais ce matin le cours de ma vie a changé


----------



## alèm (6 Septembre 2006)

_bon, je rappelle le but du sujet ou je coupe dans le tas ?_


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3954374 a dit:
			
		

> _bon, je rappelle le but du sujet ou je coupe dans le tas ?_



Voilà, Voilà, Voilà ! :afraid: 

Tel père, tel fils !


----------



## Foguenne (6 Septembre 2006)

morden a dit:


> Poste plutôt un autoportrait désapprobateur, ce sera plus originale pour râler.
> Foguenne


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> j'te reconnais pas !



Chuuuuuuuuuuuuut ! 

Alem, tu sais que je suis s&#251;r que certains doivent y croire, a cette histoire de paternit&#233; ?


----------



## La mouette (6 Septembre 2006)

C'est ceux qui en parle le plus qui en font le moins....


----------



## da capo (6 Septembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> qui parlent de quoi ?



de ton chapeau, voyons...


----------



## La mouette (6 Septembre 2006)

Parler de quoi ?


----------



## tatouille (6 Septembre 2006)

quitte à faire ds la grimace avec zoom deformateur


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> quitte à faire ds la grimace avec zoom deformateur



Les joies du masque à l'argile ou une attaque de Concombremasqué ?


----------



## tatouille (6 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Les joies du masque à l'argile ou une attaque de Concombremasqué ?


parce que je le vaut heu veux bien


----------



## mfay (6 Septembre 2006)

Je viens de tester un appareil photo en bois :


----------



## Picouto (6 Septembre 2006)

:sleep:



​


----------



## yvos (6 Septembre 2006)

je constate qu'on lit &#224; peu pr&#232;s les m&#234;mes trucs


----------



## sofiping (7 Septembre 2006)

Avant d'aller lire mon westlake je suis passée dans la 100ème fenêtre de Massive Attak ...


----------



## tatouille (7 Septembre 2006)

sofiping a dit:


> Avant d'aller lire mon westlake je suis passée dans la 100ème fenêtre de Massive Attak ...



bon bah la je crois que c'est irrecupérable  une vraie camioneuse


----------



## sofiping (7 Septembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> bon bah la je crois que c'est irrecupérable  une vraie camioneuse


Effectivement un metier qui m'a tenté fut un temps ...  sinon c'est quoi une camionneuse ???


----------



## tatouille (7 Septembre 2006)

sofiping a dit:


> Effectivement un metier qui m'a tent&#233; fut un temps ...  sinon c'est quoi une camionneuse ???



heu si j'explique ca ici je vais etre puni 

j'ai d&#233;j&#224; un point d'infraction &#224; mon permis macg&#233;
et oui _un type dont nous en ferons pas de pub_ fait des petits meme ds la mgz team

j'ai gagn&#233; un stage de bonne conduite pendant 10 jours


----------



## alèm (7 Septembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> heu si j'explique ca ici je vais etre puni
> 
> j'ai d&#233;j&#224; un point d'infraction &#224; mon permis macg&#233;
> et oui _un type dont nous en ferons pas de pub_ fait des petits meme ds la mgz team
> ...




_ouais mais tu peux tjs me le dire en private !  _


----------



## Dendrimere (7 Septembre 2006)




----------



## chandler_jf (7 Septembre 2006)

dendrimere a dit:


> L'australien



Toujours aussi bien faits et mis en scène tes AP  
Par contre, le titre ... tu ratisses large


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Septembre 2006)

J'suis d&#233;&#231;u. T'as pas une chemise &#224; fleurs greff&#233;e sur les &#233;paules normalement?


----------



## La mouette (7 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> J'suis déçu. T'as pas une chemise à fleurs greffée sur les épaules normalement?



Les magnolias sont dehors...


----------



## the-monk (7 Septembre 2006)

J'&#233;tais entrain de tester le controle depuis l'ordi de mon pentax. Pour une fois je me trouve pas trop mal sur une photo...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> J'suis d&#233;&#231;u. T'as pas une chemise &#224; fleurs greff&#233;e sur les &#233;paules normalement?


On a retrouv&#233; la chemise &#224; fleurs !!!! Elle est coll&#233;e au mur de the monk !!! :affraid:


----------



## the-monk (7 Septembre 2006)

&#231;a fait 20 qu'il faut que je change ce papier peint :rateau:

:rose:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Septembre 2006)

the-monk a dit:


> ça fait 20 qui faut que je change ce papier peint :rateau:
> 
> :rose:


Comme Roberto, &#231;a fait 20 ans qu'il doit changer de chemise. On lui a pourtant expliqu&#233; que Magnum, c'est fini.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

moi je ne vois pas les magnolia


----------



## La mouette (7 Septembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> moi je ne vois pas les magnolia



Imagine ... c'est encore plus beau


----------



## teo (7 Septembre 2006)

dendrimere a dit:


> IMG



 

Dédicace appréciée pour ma part


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Septembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> moi je ne vois pas les magnolia



Magnolias for ever


----------



## Picouto (8 Septembre 2006)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Septembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Allumez le feu​




.....


----------



## tatouille (8 Septembre 2006)

dendrimere a dit:


> .....



t'as vu le pauvre il est castré


----------



## da capo (8 Septembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> ​



Je manquais d'inspiration pour la déco de la backroom Me voilà servi.


----------



## Lastrada (8 Septembre 2006)

@Picouto:


----------



## sofiping (8 Septembre 2006)

elles me parlent ...
je viens de me faire quelques pages du fil et d'un sujet qui pourrait etre lourdingue ... genre quoi ma gueule qu&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;ssss qu'elle a ma geule ...   
je trouve en fait que les autoportraits d&#233;gagent une certaine forme de l&#233;g&#232;ret&#233; ... serait ce par ce que certains sujuets s'envolent...  


Une vrai gamine ... qu'est ce que j'aime les images ... presqu'autant que les mots 
quelques neurones plus loin ... les 2 sur la m&#234;me marche en fait ...


----------



## jahrom (8 Septembre 2006)

sofiping a dit:


> d'un sujet qui pourrait etre lourdingue ... genre quoi ma gueule quééééééssss qu'elle a ma geule ...




Je pense que tous les sujets peuvent être lourdingue, si les gens qui l'alimentent le sont...

Mais là, ce n'est pas le cas, bien entendu.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Septembre 2006)

Ben moi je vais faire mon lourdingue... Elle est mise à jour quand la galerie des portraits?


----------



## kanako (8 Septembre 2006)

j'ai essayé de reprendre quelques idées 
toujours du mal avec le cadre, mais je suis contente de mon autoportrait, à part ce reflet sur mon visage, mais ce sont les aléas de l'argentique (c'est un scann), le tit truc qu'on découvre qu'au dévelloppement


----------



## macmarco (8 Septembre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> j'ai essayé de reprendre quelques idées
> toujours du mal avec le cadre, mais je suis contente de mon autoportrait, à part ce reflet sur mon visage, mais ce sont les aléas de l'argentique (c'est un scann), le tit truc qu'on découvre qu'au dévelloppement






Joli, kanako.


----------



## kanako (8 Septembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Joli, kanako.



Merci ! 

pour la peine j'en mets un deuxième de la même pélicule (photos de vacances, avec mes amis)





(oui je sais, c'est coupé en bas à gauche, c'était mal scanné, j'ai recadré, mais bon avais la flemme de rescanner  pis de toute façon mon DD est plein)


----------



## Galatée (8 Septembre 2006)

'Jour &#224; tous ! 

De retour de vacances, je ram&#232;ne un peu ma fraise dans le coin... Beaucoup beaucoup de belles photos &#224; voir, dites donc ! :love:

*Ma fraise :*




 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## toys (8 Septembre 2006)

j'ai faim (sa n'a rien a voir avec la photo mais j'ai faim)

vous avez vue comme le orange de mac g vas a ravir avec la photo!


----------



## Nephou (8 Septembre 2006)

Galat&#233;e;3958364 a dit:
			
		

> 'Jour &#224; tous !
> 
> De retour de vacances, je ram&#232;ne un peu ma fraise dans le coin... Beaucoup beaucoup de belles photos &#224; voir, dites donc ! :love:
> 
> ...



Ch&#232;re Galat&#233;e, alors que Nicolas Hulot s&#8217;offusque de la non prise de conscience de l&#8217;avenir &#233;cologique de notre plan&#232;te, vous contribuez au r&#233;chauffement de ce fil et, ainsi des membres* de ce forum et donc de notre Terre.

Vous &#234;tes sans piti&#233; !



  



toys a dit:


> [re-gasp]
> 
> j'ai faim (sa n'a rien a voir avec la photo mais j'ai faim)
> 
> vous avez vue comme le orange de mac g vas a ravir avec la photo!



Quoi, un sac de couchage alors que nous fondons tous de chaleur&#8230; assassin !


----------



## jahrom (8 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ben moi je vais faire mon lourdingue... Elle est mise à jour quand la galerie des portraits?



Héhé, mon cher Fab'Fab, comme tu le soulignes, j'ai beaucoup de retard.
Et plus j'ai de retard, moins j'ai de courage pour la mise à jour....
Mais j'y penses, j'y penses, je vais pas tarder à m'y mettre...


----------



## toys (8 Septembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> Quoi, un sac de couchage alors que nous fondons tous de chaleur assassin !



alors la on ne pense pas a la même faim
je parle de produit commestible qui nous comble l'estomac et nous donne plein de vitamine de fer et de minéreaux


----------



## La mouette (8 Septembre 2006)

toys a dit:


> alors la on ne pense pas a la même faim
> je parle de produit commestible qui nous comble l'estomac et nous donne plein de vitamine de fer et de minéreaux



La bière ?


----------



## toys (8 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> La bière ?



non un steack


----------



## sofiping (8 Septembre 2006)

... suis une fan de Toys... :love:


----------



## La mouette (8 Septembre 2006)

+






+




S'il vous plais


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> photobooth
> 
> ou avec quicktime isoler une image



ben voilà :rose: 

je ne trouve pas de photobooth en téléchargement
et encore moin "isoler une image" dans quicktime


----------



## benkenobi (8 Septembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> ben voil&#224; :rose:
> 
> je ne trouve pas de photobooth en t&#233;l&#233;chargement
> et encore moin "isoler une image" dans quicktime



J'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a mais je n'ai pas test&#233;, n'ayant pas de cam&#233;ra iSight... &#224; mon grand regret.

Dis-moi si &#231;a marche en postant une jolie photo de toi !!!

Bien &#224; toi ch&#232;re Princess.

:style:


----------



## macelene (8 Septembre 2006)

sofiping a dit:


> ... suis une fan de Toys... :love:



ça ne m'étonne pas... :rateau:  

Déjanté (ée) juste ce qu'il faut


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (9 Septembre 2006)

Autoportrait de la nuit..


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Septembre 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Autoportrait de la nuit..
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/galerie/data/503/medium/auto11.jpg



Et l'autoportrait d'après la nuit, ça donne quoi ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Septembre 2006)

Vue du dessous


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2006)

arrêtes, tu me fais peur.


----------



## benkenobi (9 Septembre 2006)

Petite ballade à Anduze, direction la bambouseraie où il n'y a pas que des bambous !


----------



## teo (9 Septembre 2006)

Mon pays 

Y'a le Mus&#233;e de la Musique qu'est super bien foutu aussi par l&#224;-bas... ne pas h&#233;siter &#224; y faire un tour


----------



## JPTK (9 Septembre 2006)




----------



## sofiping (9 Septembre 2006)

Ben toi non plus on voit pas beaucoup tes seins ... :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (9 Septembre 2006)

sofiping a dit:


> Ben toi non plus on voit pas beaucoup tes seins ... :rateau:





Ouai mais moi, suffit de demander c'est moins compliqué que pour vous *les filles* en plus c'est un autoportrait


----------



## sofiping (9 Septembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ouai mais moi, suffit de demander c'est moins compliqué que pour vous *les filles* en plus c'est un autoportrait



tu permets que je bave un peut !!!


----------



## JPTK (9 Septembre 2006)

sofiping a dit:


> tu permets que je bave un peut !!!





Vas-y vas-y... te gêne pas ça me fait plaisir  

Tiens histoire que tu restes digne quand même :


----------



## teo (9 Septembre 2006)

En plus grand &#231;a aurait &#233;t&#233; _nettement_ mieux les filles non ?  

Mais bon, _&#231;a est d&#233;j&#224; pas mal du tout_  _mon gar&#231;on_


----------



## maiwen (9 Septembre 2006)

en effet s'eut &#233;t&#233; mieux  :love:


----------



## benkenobi (10 Septembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> en effet c'eut &#233;t&#233; mieux  :love:



En m&#234;me temps c'est donnant-donnant : si une fille nous offre la splendeur de sa poitrine je pense que JPTK vous offrira la sienne... Comme &#231;a tout le monde est content ! 

Me tromp&#233;-je ?

:style:


----------



## JPTK (10 Septembre 2006)

benkenobi a dit:


> En même temps c'est donnant-donnant : si une fille nous offre la splendeur de sa poitrine je pense que JPTK vous offrira la sienne... Comme ça tout le monde est content !
> 
> Me trompé-je ?
> 
> :style:



Je plussoie


----------



## macmarco (10 Septembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> en effet s'eut été mieux  :love:






Sue (Ellen) tétait mieux ?


----------



## alèm (10 Septembre 2006)

_Hep !
_


----------



## alèm (10 Septembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> rémi, tu fais Sinclair comme métier ?





Lastrada a dit:


> Laisse-le  ah tranquille, tu vois bien qu'il est en paix !
> 
> Edit : - Mais moi aussi je le trouve très bien cet autoportrait ! Rémi : you sexy mozer****eure.



_
ne vous emballez pas, je vais chez le coiffeur et je ne suis qu'une raclure de vermine communiste...








_


----------



## Tyite Bulle (10 Septembre 2006)

ouaw


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2006)

benkenobi a dit:


> En même temps c'est donnant-donnant : si une fille nous offre la splendeur de sa poitrine je pense que JPTK vous offrira la sienne... Comme ça tout le monde est content !
> 
> :style:



je vais terminer  ma pomme et .....






mediter si  je vais m'habiller d'un t-shirt plus décolletée


----------



## morden (10 Septembre 2006)

attention, cet autoportrait est le dernier où vous pourrez me voir comme ça :





En effet ..... depuis jeudi, je ressemble plus à ça :






ça change hein ? 

A part ça, je peut enfin poster ici !!  !!


----------



## La mouette (10 Septembre 2006)

Oui


----------



## jpmiss (10 Septembre 2006)

Ta balance des blancs est foireuse.


----------



## Dendrimere (10 Septembre 2006)

morden a dit:


> Morden Autoportrait




Euh...:hein:  c'est quoi l'espece de statut au fond...? :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (10 Septembre 2006)

dendrimere a dit:


> Euh...:hein:  c'est quoi l'espece de statut au fond...? :mouais:



Le truc sur lequel il pose sa perruque


----------



## morden (10 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ta balance des blancs est foireuse.



... En meme temps faut ps s'attendre &#224; un truc parffait hein !  surtout venant de moi 



			
				dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Euh...:hein:  c'est quoi l'espece de statut au fond...? :mouais:



Rhooo l'aut' ! tu ne l'a pas reconnu ???
C'est salam&#232;che, le pokemon  !!! 







Bon ... c'est pas le meilleur des pokemon (le plus fort, c'est bien sur bulbizarre !!!) mais c'ets un cadeau, donc il trone sur ma t&#233;l&#233; !  et faut faire attention hein ! c'est un rebele mon salameche ... le seul qui est meilleur que lui, c'est raymond, mon nain de jardin, bien sur !


A part !a, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## La mouette (10 Septembre 2006)

A ta place j'arr&#234;terais de me couper les cheveux 

PS: dents saines pas de plombages


----------



## Lalis (10 Septembre 2006)

Lalis a dit:


> OK. Je remédie à ça dès que je mets la main sur un APN.
> Désolée.:rose:



Dont acte.  
Voir la pièce jointe 11882


Mais je veux bien votre manip' pour afficher les photos comme il faut dans les messages.
:rose:


----------



## figue (10 Septembre 2006)

/Users/gregorireverchon/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo 1.jpg


----------



## macmarco (10 Septembre 2006)

figue a dit:


> /Photo Booth/Photo 1.jpg






Il y a un sujet d&#233;di&#233; &#224; PhotoBooth dans ce forum. 
Bienvenue sur MacG. 





Lalis a dit:


> Dont acte.
> Voir la pièce jointe 11882
> 
> 
> ...




Tu as l'air d'avoir compris, mais tu peux cliquer dans ma signature pour voir l'annonce explicative, sinon il y a aussi le sujet &#233;pingl&#233; en haut de ce forum-ci. 



[Edith]
Bonne soir&#233;e &#224; toi aussi Adriano.  
[/Edith]


----------



## da capo (10 Septembre 2006)

psst&#8230; il y a le fil autoportrait photo booth pour ces clich&#233;s 

et bien quite &#224; &#234;tre gril&#233;&#8230; passe une bonne soir&#233;e J.M.


----------



## La mouette (10 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> psst il y a le fil autoportrait photo booth pour ces clichés
> 
> et bien quite à être grilé passe une bonne soirée J.M.



Où vois-tu une photo prise par le Booth ?


----------



## da capo (10 Septembre 2006)

le début d'une autre ?


----------



## Picouto (10 Septembre 2006)

_"J'en perds alors la raison: mon visage s'empourpre et les larmes qui coulent furtivement sur mes joues sont le signe manifeste du feu intérieur qui me consume lentement." Horace - Ode à Lydie_
​


----------



## jpmiss (10 Septembre 2006)

T'as un bouton sur le cul.


----------



## macmarco (11 Septembre 2006)

Allez, juste avant d'aller dormir.


----------



## da capo (11 Septembre 2006)

D&#233;sol&#233; mais l'appareil du moment... bon bref, on s'en moque.

Voil&#224;, pause clope et tenue de travail...




Je ferai mieux. Promis.


----------



## al02 (11 Septembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> _"J'en perds alors la raison: mon visage s'empourpre et les larmes qui coulent furtivement sur mes joues sont le signe manifeste du feu int&#233;rieur qui me consume lentement." Horace - Ode &#224; Lydie_



C'est mignon tout plein !


----------



## alèm (11 Septembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> _"J'en perds alors la raison: mon visage s'empourpre et les larmes qui coulent furtivement sur mes joues sont le signe manifeste du feu intérieur qui me consume lentement." Horace - Ode à Lydie_
> ​


_
ça fait un petit bout de temps que je pense qu'il faut qu'on aille boire une bière ensemble, tu causes bien de moi...  

coucou: al02 je te dédie ma Duvel )
_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> T'as un bouton sur le cul.


T'as une bonne vue.


----------



## Paski.pne (11 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> T'as une bonne vue.


Pomme-alt-ctrl-!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Septembre 2006)

Moi admirant les effets visuels d'iTunes sur "Souvenirs de Chine" de Jean-Michel Jarre, version DVD "Live &#224; P&#233;kin" (octobre 2005). Y'a pas &#224; dire : c'et beau. :love:
Je pr&#233;cise que j'ai fait l'extraction de l'audio du DVD bien avant le passage de la loi DADVSI et que c'est pour mon stricit usage personnel (des fois que des chasseurs de pirates nous liraient).




Paski.pne a dit:


> Pomme-alt-ctrl-!


----------



## La mouette (11 Septembre 2006)

Est ce qu'il va faire beau demain ?


----------



## Lastrada (11 Septembre 2006)

... où j'ai croisé plein de stars, et notamment Ray Charles :




Comment ça il est mort ? mais non, j'lai vu bouger....


----------



## Melounette (11 Septembre 2006)

Ah tiens...c'est comme Elvis Presley, il était pas mort, il a juste été enlevé par des extra-terrestres alors ? 
Bah contente de le revoir aussi bien conservé.:rateau: 
Nan, mais j'allais me coucher là en fait.:rose:


----------



## teo (12 Septembre 2006)

:love: Très cher Picouto :love:

  Faut pas me faire des coups comme ça, par surprise :hein: 

Amicalement  
Teo

_Note personnelle: penser à racheter un bureau chez Ikea et repasser commande Aussie Bum   _

_Note à Maitre Alèm: Prochain post, promis, un AP, mais pas forcément à oilpé _


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> _Note personnelle: penser à racheter un bureau chez Ikea et repasser commande Aussie Bum   _



AussieBum c'est comme Ikéa : pas bien solide  :mouais: :hein: évite la réponse trop facile


----------



## teo (12 Septembre 2006)

Si, sauf que l&#224; &#231;a n'a pas r&#233;sist&#233;


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Si, sauf que là ça n'a pas résisté



tu ne sais pas lire dans mes pensées


----------



## Galatée (12 Septembre 2006)

Bon, allez, encore un petit AP, je profite de mes deux derniers jours de vacances...  





 :love:  :love:


----------



## teo (12 Septembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> tu ne sais pas lire dans mes pensées



J'ai fait mon nioube   j'ai eu une nuit assez courte  mais pas pour ce que tu crois ; )


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> J'ai fait mon nioube   j'ai eu une nuit assez courte



Je me doute bien qu'elle sont toujours trop courtes


----------



## Lastrada (12 Septembre 2006)




----------



## wip (12 Septembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Je me doute bien qu'elle sont toujours trop courtes


Il y en a qui vont mal le prendre...  

PS: Superbe Lastrada, dommage, Vbull botte encore en touche...


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Septembre 2006)

wip a dit:


> Il y en a qui vont mal le prendre...  .



visiblement tu le prends bien


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Septembre 2006)

Autoportrait de gens qui s'emmerdent à l'Apple Expo franchement pas top cette année.


----------



## wip (12 Septembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> visiblement tu le prends bien


[HS pour droit de r&#233;ponse] Je vois pas pourquoi je le prendrais mal, mes nuits sont plutot longues...   [/HS pour droit de r&#233;ponse]

EDIT: Coucou Maiwen, La Berg&#232;re et Fab'Fab


----------



## Stargazer (12 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Autoportrait de gens qui s'emmerdent &#224; l'Apple Expo franchement pas top cette ann&#233;e.
> 
> _ *Une image de gens qui s'ennuient*_



Oh oui c'est &#224; mourir ! :mouais: M&#234;me si l&#224; maiwen sourit ... Mais c'est juste parce qu'elle est sur de la moquette bien &#233;paisse !   

Edith 1 : On avait pas dit qu'on postait &#231;a dans vos plus belles photos ? 

Edith 2 : Salut Wip !


----------



## Melounette (12 Septembre 2006)

Il en a une belle langue la bergère.  Je me disais aussi, je trouvais que t'avais moins de poils que la dernière fois que je t'ai vu, tu les a cachés hein ?
Sinon, si tu coupes le côté droit, ça peut effectivement passer dans "vos plus belles photos"


----------



## teo (12 Septembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Je me doute bien qu'elle sont toujours trop courtes



Jamais assez longues pour moi  Toi aussi ?

Allez... un AP dehors sur le balcon, derniers jours de l'été ?


----------



## jahrom (12 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Autoportrait de gens qui s'emmerdent à l'Apple Expo franchement pas top cette année.




Dis donc Fab, t'aurais pas un peu grossi ??

Je pense que les bouffes du mois devraient être trimestrielles...


----------



## toys (12 Septembre 2006)

s'est normal je viens pas cette année sa peut pas être un bon millésime. 



comment je me la tape moi je vais avoir les chevilles qui gonfle .


----------



## Stargazer (12 Septembre 2006)

toys a dit:


> s'est normal je viens pas cette ann&#233;e sa peut pas &#234;tre un bon mill&#233;sime.
> 
> 
> 
> comment je me la tape moi je vais avoir les chevilles qui gonfle .



C'est vrai que l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re on avait un super jeu ... Le "qui a vu passer toys ?
"Oh tiens je vois toys l&#224; dans l'all&#233;e l&#224;-bas ..." "Ah Tiens il repasse par l&#224; ..." "Oh il a fait demi-tour !"


----------



## maiwen (12 Septembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> C'est vrai que l'année dernière on avait un super jeu ... Le "qui a vu passer toys ?


et le jeu de la marche  :')

j'ai une gueule sur la photo  :rose: ... comment ? j'ai cette tête en vrai ? ... ouais je sais :rose:


----------



## toys (12 Septembre 2006)

j'y peut riens dès que je suis avec plein de truc de photo de son et de dessin je suis pire qu'un mioche.






et je suis timide


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Septembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Dis donc Fab, t'aurais pas un peu grossi ??





merde, ça s'est vu... 






:rateau:


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Allez... un AP dehors sur le balcon, derniers jours de l'été ?



Ici aussi, c'est l'été (la preuve) et on n'en fait pas un plat !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Septembre 2006)

C'est &#224; dire que... y'a pas de quoi en faire un plat.


----------



## Melounette (12 Septembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Dis donc Fab, t'aurais pas un peu grossi ??
> 
> Je pense que les bouffes du mois devraient être trimestrielles...


Meuh non, c'est pas vrai,il est très bien, vous êtes durs là. Il est beau comme un prout. 

Par contre Amok...euh...comment dire....euh...c'est une belle plante que tu as là.:rateau: :love:


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2006)

Note : bannir les recidivistes Ed et Melounette.


----------



## doudou83 (12 Septembre 2006)

tous !!   Joli soleil sur l' une des tours de la bibliothèque nationale François Mitterrand


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2006)

doudou83 a dit:


> tous !!   Joli soleil sur l' une des tours de la bibliothèque nationale François Mitterrand



Juste comme ca, en passant : tu as lu le titre du sujet ?!


----------



## maiwen (12 Septembre 2006)

c'est toi le lampadaire au milieu ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Juste comme ca, en passant : tu as lu le titre du sujet ?!



T'as pas compris, c'est un autoportrait de Miterrand: un mur derrière une apparente transparence... 
:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab'uleux


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> T'as pas compris, c'est un autoportrait de Miterrand: un mur derrière une apparente transparence...
> :rateau:



Un peu d'esprit entre deux posts de melounette !


----------



## doudou83 (12 Septembre 2006)

Mille excuses vos excellences !!   erreur d'aiguillage :affraid:


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2006)

doudou83 a dit:


> Mille excuses vos excellences !!   erreur d'aiguillage :affraid:



Ca va pour cette fois, mais la prochaine fois c'est le ban. Allez, file en paix.


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Septembre 2006)

Ce n'est qu'un Nioube, il a des excuses Majesté...


----------



## toys (12 Septembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> c'est toi le lampadaire au milieu ?



ho comment t'es moqueuse ! t'es pas gentille s'est pas de sa faute si il s'est pas lire.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Septembre 2006)

toys a dit:


> ho comment t'es moqueuse ! t'es pas gentille s'est pas de sa faute si il s'est pas lire.


Bon, lorsque l'on ne sait pas &#233;crire, on ne dit rien.


----------



## toys (12 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bon, lorsque l'on ne sait pas écrire, on ne dit rien.



*RIEN!*​


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Septembre 2006)




----------



## kanako (12 Septembre 2006)

&#8230;bon j'ai pleins d'AP, mais c'est de l'argentique&#8230; encore du boulot je dois scanner tout &#231;a&#8230;
et ensuite promis je poste pour de bon&#8230;


----------



## doudou83 (12 Septembre 2006)

Le nioube vous a bien fait rire .... alors voici un p'tit cliché pour me faire pardonner


----------



## teo (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Ici aussi, c'est l'été (la preuve) et on n'en fait pas un plat !



En plus grand ? Là, ça fait pas copieux, un peu petit, mal servi, non ?



_Et puis toi et ton climat de sagouin, avec votre soleil et vos clims qui nous pourrissent le climat au Nord hein :d _


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> En plus grand ? Là, ça fait pas copieux, un peu petit, mal servi, non ?



Tu vas voir l'original dans pas longtemps, alors camembert !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

Taisez-vous donc. Un ange vient à passer.


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> En plus grand ?



M'&#233;tait pas tromp&#233;  l'en a jamais assez le bougre  Tu apprends vite .... 


DocEvil a dit:


> Taisez-vous donc. Un ange vient &#224; passer.



Merci :love: mais oui je sais c'est pas pour moi ....


----------



## teo (12 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Taisez-vous donc. Un ange vient à passer.



"Qu'on l'******" dès qu'on en voit ou entend un passer 

Désolé c'est une vieille blague familiale 

_Chandler_: Non. Jamais assez


----------



## alèm (12 Septembre 2006)

_bon et ces autoportraits les enfants ?!! :modo: 

  
_


----------



## the-monk (12 Septembre 2006)

Comme demandé, etour à un autoportrait, bon c'est pas super original comme photo et pour me reconnaitre à partir de ça faut être bon, mais j'aime bien la photo :rose::love:






:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

dendrimere a dit:


>



comme d'hab : excellente 


:love:


----------



## WebOliver (13 Septembre 2006)




----------



## JPTK (13 Septembre 2006)

ALors l&#224; j'aurais pas cru mais &#231;a te va tr&#232;s bien cette coupe un peu fofolle, bcp mieux que ta coupe de gar&#231;on trop sage je trouve


----------



## alèm (13 Septembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> ALors là j'aurais pas cru mais ça te va très bien cette coupe un peu fofolle, bcp mieux que ta coupe de garçon trop sage je trouve


_
tu dis ça parce que, toi-même, tu ne sais pas te coiffer normalement ?!!   

bécot min go ! _


----------



## Lastrada (13 Septembre 2006)

Bientôt les vacances...


----------



## Amok (13 Septembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> ALors l&#224; j'aurais pas cru mais &#231;a te va tr&#232;s bien cette coupe un peu fofolle, bcp mieux que ta coupe de gar&#231;on trop sage je trouve




Oui ! Il y a un petit c&#244;t&#233; "Plastic Bertrand" !


----------



## WebOliver (13 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Oui ! Il y a un petit côté "Plastic Bertrand" !



Hum hum...  

N'en jetez plus.  



_Bannir Amok de la discussion/donner une infraction à Amok... M**** je peux pas... _


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2006)

La drogue c'est mal.


----------



## mamyblue (13 Septembre 2006)

C'&#233;tait je crois la premi&#232;re photo autoportrait que je faisais et j'avais &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s &#233;tonn&#233;e du r&#233;sultat... 
Avec ma petite-fille et le dernier de mes fils  


​


----------



## teo (13 Septembre 2006)

Un AP argentique.

Un excellent souvenir du ouikende autour du 15 aout :love:

Mes ami-es je vous aime


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Septembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> http://homepage.mac.com/olivierdetraz/.Pictures/Temporaire/keynote12autoop.jpg​



Moi, après le keynote d'hier soir, c'était plutôt :


----------



## PommeQ (13 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Moi, apr&#232;s le keynote d'hier soir, c'&#233;tait plut&#244;t :



Je m'en suis rendu compte en live :rateau:


----------



## PommeQ (13 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Septembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/1483/img0684dh1.jpg



Cachez ces mains que... non, rien.


----------



## alèm (13 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Un AP argentique.
> 
> Un excellent souvenir du ouikende autour du 15 aout :love:
> 
> Mes ami-es je vous aime


_
j'avais cette coupe de cheveux ? je devrais arrêter de mettre une casquette !!  

quelle star cette lumaï !! :love:  

c'est qui la fille sur la lunette à droite ?  :love:

ps : elle t'aime et je t'aime aussi. 
_


----------



## JPTK (13 Septembre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> C'&#233;tait je crois la premi&#232;re photo autoportrait que je faisais et j'avais &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s &#233;tonn&#233;e du r&#233;sultat...
> Avec ma petite-fille et le dernier de mes fils
> http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/4299/dsc00054am9.jpg​




La drogue c'est mal :rateau:​


----------



## teo (13 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3967159 a dit:
			
		

> _(...)
> c'est qui la fille sur la lunette à droite ?  :love:
> 
> ps : elle t'aime et je t'aime aussi.
> _



itou :love:


----------



## chandler_jf (13 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> itou :love:



On vous pacse quand ?


----------



## alèm (13 Septembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> On vous pacse quand ?



_moi j'ai demandé mais elle veut pas...  Nolie serait jalouse !! :affraid:  (private-joke !!  )_


----------



## lumai (13 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3967334 a dit:
			
		

> _moi j'ai demandé mais elle veut pas...  Nolie serait jalouse !! :affraid:  (private-joke !!  )_


C'est vrai que quand elle boude c'est quelque chose !


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> _main gauche​_



La sègue ça rend sourd


:rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> La sègue ça rend sourd
> 
> 
> :rateau:



Nâââââân!!! De la gauche, ça porte bonheur!


----------



## Lastrada (14 Septembre 2006)




----------



## teo (14 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3967334 a dit:
			
		

> _moi j'ai demandé mais elle veut pas...  Nolie serait jalouse !! :affraid:  (private-joke !!  )_



Ah... Nolie... Ces quelques nuits ensemble et plus rien n'est comme avant  Elles m'ont rappellées des souvenirs de jeunesse, elle si belle, si douce, ses yeux mystérieux...



hi hi hi


----------



## alèm (14 Septembre 2006)

_n'ayant rien d'autres &#224; vous proposer car...

je vous refile une s&#233;rie faite dans le magasin d'Amiens quand on attendait les clients, l'une date d'il y a 4 ans quand je suis rentr&#233; &#224; la feunaque et les trois autres de juillet 2003 pendant la canicule (temp&#233;rature mesur&#233;e en magasin : 60&#176; en vitrine, 40&#176; au comptoir, 25&#176; en r&#233;serve ! )






















d&#233;dicac&#233;es &#224; Starmac !! 

_


> Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 2 (2 membre(s) et 0 invit&#233;(s)) 		 	 	 		 			[MGZ] al&#232;m*, ficelle+



_si tu regardes bien mon cher ficelle, tu verras les trois pixels morts ! ils sont verts !   _


----------



## da capo (14 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3967925 a dit:
			
		

> _
> http://netivot.free.fr/commecavient/hum.jpg
> 
> http://netivot.free.fr/commecavient/climenpanne.jpg
> ...



Ah ma sale gueule chérie !

Il me tarde de pouvoir partager une boisson fraiche avec toi.
Ce ne sera pas vendredi, mais on y arrivera.

Promis.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3967925 a dit:
			
		

> _n'ayant rien d'autres à vous proposer car...
> 
> je vous refile une série faite dans le magasin d'Amiens quand on attendait les clients, l'une date d'il y a 4 ans quand je suis rentré à la feunaque et les trois autres de juillet 2003 pendant la canicule (température mesurée en magasin : 60° en vitrine, 40° au comptoir, 25° en réserve ! )
> 
> ...


_
  _


----------



## Lastrada (14 Septembre 2006)

Etranger, on aime pas beaucoup les étrangers par ici...


----------



## alèm (14 Septembre 2006)

_&#231;a tombe bien, je ne suis pas de ce monde...





_


----------



## macmarco (14 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> autoportrait​






Un style macmarco ?
Je suis flatté.


----------



## alèm (14 Septembre 2006)

_


_ _Dominique A, "un insouciant", album "Le Détour"       _
_[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial]     Je ne pensais pas que ça m'importait 
Qu'on était assez heureux tous les deux 
Pour mettre ça bien au-dessus de tout le reste 
Et qu'il fallait se tenir droit pour ne pas tout saccager. 

Même quand je te vois aujourd'hui comme ça 
Le visage ruiné, je ne peux toujours pas 
M'en vouloir pour m'être laissé porter souvent 
Par des envies soudaines et qui te reléguaient au dernier rang. 

Je me revois là, je marche et il y a 
Des bois tout autour, quelques toits plus bas 
J'entends mon nom répercuter dans de l'écho 
Je pense déjà qu'on peut m'attendre et je n'écoute plus bientôt.   [/FONT]_ 
​


----------



## twk (14 Septembre 2006)

al&#232;m muahaahah  


Bon, &#233;tant donner que c'est mon &#226;me soeur et ma moiti&#233;, on peut dire que c'est un auto-portrait


----------



## macmarco (14 Septembre 2006)

twk a dit:


> alèm muahaahah
> 
> 
> Bon, étant donner que c'est mon âme soeur et ma moitié, on peut dire que c'est un auto-portrait






Seulement à moitié !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2006)

très chouettes vos portraits et tes couleurs Rémi!  :love: 

c'est amusant, j'étais justement en train de m'amuser à colorer un autoPortrait 
et du coup j'arrive plus à me décider laquelle des 3 ombres j'vais poster maintenant... si j poste...


----------



## IceandFire (14 Septembre 2006)

je paye mes dettes R&#233;mi


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2006)

et moen, j'suis qu'une ombre...



l'original au cas où le jaune ne plaît pas  ​


----------



## macmarco (14 Septembre 2006)

lalouna a dit:


> et moen, j'suis qu'une ombre...
> 
> ​l'original au cas où le jaune ne plaît pas  ​








L'ambiance de celui-ci me plaît beaucoup, bravo Lalouna.    :love:


----------



## Lastrada (14 Septembre 2006)

lalouna a dit:


> et moen, j'suis qu'une ombre...



Oui moen aussi




Bon je vais arr&#234;ter les ombres, moi.


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Septembre 2006)

On a dit AUTOPORTRAIT pas portrait de sa nana ... Pfff ...


----------



## iNano (14 Septembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> On a dit AUTOPORTRAIT pas portrait de sa nana ... Pfff ...



Non rien... :mouais:


----------



## mado (14 Septembre 2006)

lalouna a dit:


> et moen, j'suis qu'une ombre...
> ​




 


Non, non, ce n'est pas un concours de pull mouillé. Mais 5 mn sous une pluie du sud, ça ne pardonne pas..




​


----------



## PommeQ (14 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Bon je vais arrêter les ombres, moi.




Coment te dire ...





... MERCI    

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## PommeQ (14 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Non, non, ce n'est pas un concours de pull mouillé. Mais 5 mn sous une pluie du sud, ça ne pardonne pas..
> ​



De toute maniere ... du moment qu'il y a le pull mouillé ...ca nous convient  :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Septembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> De toute maniere ... du moment qu'il y a le pull mouillé ...ca nous convient  :love:





Assurement :love:


----------



## macmarco (14 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Non, non, ce n'est pas un concours de pull mouillé. Mais 5 mn sous une pluie du sud, ça ne pardonne pas..
> 
> ​








Je l'ai déjà dit, j'aime la pluie !   :love:


----------



## PommeQ (14 Septembre 2006)

Avec ce genre de post Mado, on va tous se mettre &#224; chanter  :hein: :rose:


----------



## mfay (14 Septembre 2006)

Miroir un peu HS :


----------



## PommeQ (14 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Virpeen (14 Septembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> On a dit AUTOPORTRAIT pas portrait de sa nana ... Pfff ...


Et portrait de son iNano, ça marche ? :rose:


----------



## Lastrada (14 Septembre 2006)

Si vous &#234;tes sages, je vous donne l'adresse de l'expo dans vos "expos photos" :style:




 Ben ouais, il m'en faut pas beaucoup


----------



## Foguenne (14 Septembre 2006)

Taille iWeb...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Taille iWeb...



t'as pas un peu grossi toi ?  





:love: :love:


----------



## tatouille (14 Septembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Taille iWeb...



 toi aussi Lauren and Paulina
il parait que c'est des jumelles 

mais bon y a pas photo y'en a une qui a plus prise :rose:

perso je trouve ça affreux et cul cul la praline :love:


----------



## twk (14 Septembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> On a dit AUTOPORTRAIT pas portrait de sa nana ... Pfff ...



Jten pose des questions ?  

On peut bien déconner un peu non...


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Septembre 2006)

twk a dit:


> Jten pose des questions ?
> 
> On peut bien déconner un peu non...




Tu met ca sur Les plus belles photos


----------



## macmarco (14 Septembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Tu met ca sur Les plus belles photos






Nan, c'est vrai ?
Et toi, tes commentaires, où pourrais-tu bien les mettre ?


----------



## twk (14 Septembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Tu met ca sur Les plus belles photos



Elle y aurait encore moins sa place, pour moi le fil des plus belles photos c'est de la photo d'art, pas un portrait souvenir de ma petite amie...


----------



## Lastrada (14 Septembre 2006)

Et ça, c'est pas de l'art peut-être ?  qu'y a t'il dans un musée sinon de l'art ?


----------



## twk (15 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Et ça, c'est pas de l'art peut-être ?  qu'y a t'il dans un musée sinon de l'art ?



 Bon ok t'as gagné 

Enfin je parlais du principe hein ^^


----------



## ficelle (15 Septembre 2006)

entre Mane et Manosque...








Magnifique, c'est l'aventure.... érot.....


----------



## Foguenne (15 Septembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> t'as pas un peu grossi toi ?
> 
> 
> :love: :love:



Presque autant que ma compagne sauf que elle, c'est normal.  




tatouille a dit:


> toi aussi Lauren and Paulina
> il parait que c'est des jumelles
> 
> mais bon y a pas photo y'en a une qui a plus prise :rose:
> ...



Je trouve ça marrant mais je n'achèterais pas, ma compagne adore, elle a même craqué.


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Certes... car 5 mn sous une pluie du nord, et tu serais toute bleue.

En m&#234;me temps dans le nord, personne s'amuse &#224; courir sous la pluie, dans le nord, on s'amuse pas, on travaille...


----------



## Lastrada (15 Septembre 2006)

(Voix de blond) hop, hop, je répare cet oubli:


----------



## macmarco (15 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

et on se moque pas hein !!!!!


----------



## ficelle (15 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> _non rien..._



haaaaaan !!!!!!

c'est pas bien de fumer dans un lieu public !


----------



## jpmiss (16 Septembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> et on se moque pas hein !!!!!



SI!


----------



## Lastrada (16 Septembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> haaaaaan !!!!!!
> 
> c'est pas bien de fumer dans un lieu public !



Balance.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Septembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> et on se moque pas hein !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qu'est-ce que tu leur as fait pour qu'ils t'offrent &#231;a ? :afraid:


----------



## Lastrada (16 Septembre 2006)

Oui, pourquoi tant de haine ?


----------



## twk (16 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada, encore un autoportrait très réussi, mais est-ce de l'art ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (16 Septembre 2006)

_Je sais pas si c'est de l'art mais en tout cas c'est très bien fait...._


----------



## Lastrada (16 Septembre 2006)

Twix a dit:
			
		

> Lastrada, encore un autoportrait tr&#232;s r&#233;ussi, mais est-ce de l'art ?



Non l&#224;, &#231;a serait plut&#244;t du cochon.


----------



## CRISPEACE (16 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Non là, ça serait plutôt du cochon.


----------



## da capo (16 Septembre 2006)

Faites du sport, qu'ils disent :rateau:


----------



## CRISPEACE (16 Septembre 2006)

Voir la pièce jointe 11938


----------



## Lastrada (16 Septembre 2006)

C'est un autoportrait &#231;a ??

 Elastic Woman ? je veux te rencontrer !!!


----------



## benkenobi (16 Septembre 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> ce n'est pas un autoportrait...




Je ne crois pas qu'il s'agisse d'un autoportrait... alèm va te tirer les oreilles !


----------



## Lastrada (16 Septembre 2006)

Consid&#233;rant d'une part le physique de Krispies, et Al&#232;m d'autre part, je pense qu'il sera beaucoup pardonn&#233; &#224; celle-ci.


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Septembre 2006)

Et puis d'abord c'est Crispies et non Krispies


----------



## benkenobi (16 Septembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Et puis d'abord c'est Crispies et non Krispies



Et puis d'abord c'est CRISPEACE et non Crispies


----------



## Lastrada (16 Septembre 2006)

Scrip.. pricxies, truc.


----------



## twk (16 Septembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Et puis d'abord c'est Crispies et non Krispies



Bof, il m'appelle bien Twix


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Septembre 2006)

Postez des autoportraits sinon un modo va se facher


----------



## Lastrada (16 Septembre 2006)

Tutafait.

Bon Crispsies, Cr, belle enfant, on veut un vrai autoportrait, avant qu'Al&#232;m ne se f&#226;che


----------



## CRISPEACE (16 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Tutafait.
> 
> Bon Crispsies, Cr, belle enfant, on veut un vrai autoportrait, avant qu'Alèm ne se fâche




Voir la pièce jointe 11940


Voili, Voilou... 

Une crispeace au réveil, comme ça on peut tuer le mythe...


----------



## da capo (16 Septembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Postez des autoportraits sinon un modo va se facher



Les modos cuvent &#224; cette heure&#8230;



CRISPEACE a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 11940
> 
> 
> Voili, Voilou...
> ...


Oh tu dors en pull&#8230; &#231;a tue&#8230; en effet


----------



## CRISPEACE (16 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Les modos cuvent à cette heure


----------



## CRISPEACE (16 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Oh tu dors en pull ça tue en effet




Pas vraiment... :love: Mais on se tient bien au MacGé, non...


----------



## Lastrada (16 Septembre 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> mignon minois au dessus d'un pull
> 
> Voili, Voilou...
> 
> Une crispeace au réveil, comme ça on peut tuer le mythe...



Ma-gni-fique! et très frais :love:

A moi maintenant. Au réveil :




(J'ai pas encore pu décrasser ma gazinière, la femme de ménage est en congé)


----------



## CRISPEACE (16 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> A moi maintenant. Au r&#233;veil :
> 
> (J'ai pas encore pu d&#233;crasser ma gazini&#232;re, la femme de m&#233;nage est en cong&#233




ouillouillouille ! :afraid::afraid::afraid::afraid:


----------



## da capo (16 Septembre 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> ouillouillouille ! :afraid::afraid::afraid::afraid:



alors là, si tu cites les photos, c'est toi qui va la nettoyer cette gazinière


----------



## jpmiss (16 Septembre 2006)

Krisprolls: tiens toi aussi t'a les yeux en vagin de souris au reveil!


----------



## Lastrada (16 Septembre 2006)

Nom de Doc Evil !!  :affraid:


----------



## twk (16 Septembre 2006)

Allez je vais tenter de vous remettre dans le droit chemin  

Edit : Grill&#233; par jp 







Dommage pour la lampe qui crame tout


----------



## CRISPEACE (16 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> * Krisprolls*: tiens toi aussi t'a les yeux en vagin de souris au reveil!



_*CRISPEACE *__ S'il vous plaît arrêter d'écorcher mon pseudo .... merci _


----------



## CRISPEACE (16 Septembre 2006)

Voir la pièce jointe 11941


----------



## Lastrada (16 Septembre 2006)

Alors &#231;a, c'est la palme !


----------



## jpmiss (16 Septembre 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 11941


Hallus Valgus?


  :rateau:


----------



## Lastrada (16 Septembre 2006)

:d :d :d


----------



## jpmiss (16 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> :d :d :d


Essaye encore.
Fais comme moi:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Septembre 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> _*CRISPEACE *__ S'il vous pla&#238;t arr&#234;ter d'&#233;corcher mon pseudo .... merci _



T'avais qu'&#224; en trouver un plus simple. Tu vois : iDuck, c'est court, facile &#224; &#233;crire et &#224; retenir.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Septembre 2006)

Allez hop ! Un p'tit autoportrait (sinon, modo pas content ) :






Ca fait quelques jours que je ne me suis pas rasé. Ca se voit non ?


----------



## Lastrada (16 Septembre 2006)

Icanard a dit:
			
		

> T'avais qu'à en trouver plus simple. Tu vois : iDuck, c'est court, facile à écrire et à retenir.


Et c'est très sympa comme animal.




Tu pourrais peut être demander à changer en Icannette ?


----------



## jpmiss (16 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Ca fait quelques jours que je ne me suis pas rasé. Ca se voit non ?



Encore quelques années et toi aussi tu auras des poils au kiki.



:rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Et c'est tr&#232;s sympa comme animal.
> 
> http://static.flickr.com/83/244427890_51864ce936.jpg​
> Tu pourrais peut &#234;tre demander &#224; changer en Icannette ?



Je ne montre pas mon c** &#224; tout le monde, moi !      

Icannette ? Heu... non, merci. Trop long !  




jpmiss a dit:


> Encore quelques ann&#233;es et toi aussi tu auras des poils au kiki.
> 
> 
> 
> :rateau:


Too late ! D&#233;j&#224; fait !    

EDIT : pas la peine de demander une photo. C'est hors charte.


----------



## da capo (16 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Allez hop ! Un p'tit autoportrait (sinon, modo pas content ) :
> 
> *trois poils*
> 
> Ca fait quelques jours que je ne me suis pas rasé. Ca se voit non ?



*Moi c'était hier  

:rateau: :rateau: *


----------



## joubichou (16 Septembre 2006)

pour rester dans les poils  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le lardon commence à en avoir aussi:mouais:


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2006)

ballade, flou et fatigu&#233;&#8230;


----------



## CRISPEACE (16 Septembre 2006)

Voilà une fois que je me suis bien réveillée... C'est pas mieux !  Je l'ai prise avec l'isght... J'ai pas triché cette fois... :rose:
	

		
			
		

		
	

Voir la pièce jointe 11948


----------



## Lastrada (16 Septembre 2006)

Moi j'aimais bien au réveil, pourtant.


----------



## jeromemac (17 Septembre 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 11941



c'est le panard


----------



## macmarco (17 Septembre 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 11941






Tu aurais dû poster cette photo ici.


----------



## jeromemac (17 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Krisprolls: tiens toi aussi t'a les yeux en vagin de souris au reveil!



belle kenote de vampire groahhhrrrrr


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Septembre 2006)

Tiens. Il pleut.

(photo prise hier apr&#232;s-midi)


----------



## da capo (17 Septembre 2006)

Tiens. Il pleut mais le temps est doux.

Suffisamment pour traîner en pyjama défoncé (ne pas lire traîner défoncé en pyjama, eh, ce n'est que le matin  )

Un café, la souris, le clavier les baskets pas loin pour filer au parc avec le 'tiot...





*Spéciale dédicace à Teo et celles et ceux qui voudront bien s'y reconnaitre*


----------



## da capo (17 Septembre 2006)

pieds nus, en pyjama dans le jardin, le temps est immédiatement moins engageant


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> pieds nus, en pyjama dans le jardin, le temps est immédiatement moins engageant
> 
> 
> http://starmac.free.fr/macgeneration/cielgris.jpg​



Chez moi, il fait beau. Je vais bien.


----------



## morden (17 Septembre 2006)

Pffff, je devrais etre en train de bosser au lieu de faire le con avec mon appareil ... 






a part ça, j'ai plus de café !!  !!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Allez hop ! Un p'tit autoportrait (sinon, modo pas content ) :
> 
> _on ne cite pas les photos !
> _
> Ca fait quelques jours que je ne me suis pas ras&#233;. Ca se voit non ?



Y a pas &#224; dire, c'est quand m&#234;me vachement sympa ce "PhotoBooth"... :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Septembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Y a pas à dire, c'est quand même vachement sympa ce "PhotoBooth"... :rateau:



Ouais mon Vinc'... Si tu te places bien sur ta chaise tu peux te supprimer la raie du c.... Enfin bref ; un bien bel outil... :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Septembre 2006)




----------



## bens (17 Septembre 2006)

allez, j'me lance !  
premier autoportait...


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Considérant d'une part le physique de Krispies, et Alèm d'autre part, je pense qu'il sera beaucoup pardonné à celle-ci.



_oui mais elle a quand même reçu l'avertissement, ceci dit, tu as raison sur le physique de Crispeace. 
_


----------



## macmarco (17 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;3972664 a dit:
			
		

> _oui mais elle a quand m&#234;me re&#231;u l'avertissement, ceci dit, tu as raison sur le physique de Crispeace.
> _






En gros, si elle est moche c'est le ban ? :hein:

(J'exag&#232;re un peu, mais bon, quand m&#234;me...)


----------



## Lastrada (17 Septembre 2006)

Ola compadres.


----------



## al02 (17 Septembre 2006)

Depuis quelque temps, mon chien m'inquiète...

Il se prend pour un être humain, et je n'arrive pas à l'en dissuader.

Ce n'est pas tellement que je prenne mon chien pour plus bête qu'il n'est...

Mais que lui se prenne pour quelqu'un, c'est un peu abusif ! _Est-ce que je me prends pour un chien, moi ? _


----------



## joubichou (17 Septembre 2006)

moi ça fait 2 ans que Kiki me gonfle et c'est comme ça,il faut assumer :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## IceandFire (17 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Lastrada (17 Septembre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> moi ça fait 2 ans que Kiki me gonfle et c'est comme ça,il faut assumer :mouais: :mouais:



 :affraid: Deux ans ? mais ça doit faire mal ? non ? 

..ah.. TE gonfle oké d'accord.




:rose:


----------



## Picouto (17 Septembre 2006)

​


----------



## jpmiss (17 Septembre 2006)

Encore un bouquin qu'on lit de la main gauche &#231;a!


----------



## Craquounette (17 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Travail d'&#233;quipe


Je savais bien qu'il aurait ici suffisamment de talents pour faire une bonne photo avec ma tronche (ce qui n'est pas un mince d&#233;fi aux lois de la physique et du bon go&#251;t).
C'est mon petit miracle. Et, pour une fois, je n'y suis pour rien. Merci.


----------



## da capo (18 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/galerie/data/500/Verts.JPG​



Trop beaux ces yeux.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

pas évident l'autoportrait le bras tendu en l'air sans regarder l'apn.
Voir la pièce jointe 11961


----------



## macmarco (18 Septembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> pas évident l'autoportrait le bras tendu en l'air sans regarder l'apn.
> Voir la pièce jointe 11961





Joli !    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

merci macmarco:rose:  

essai de gros plan sur le regard. Netteté difficile car je n'ai pas l'appareil idéal pour cela. Je voulais juste l'oeil de près mais c'est impossible, je suis au max pour le zoom.
Voir la pièce jointe 11962


----------



## ficelle (18 Septembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> pas évident l'autoportrait le bras tendu en l'air sans regarder l'apn.



pour ton profil


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

sympa ficelle comme idée  tu as fait une capture?

suis en panne de vboulettesvertes


----------



## Lastrada (18 Septembre 2006)

:sleep:


----------



## Lastrada (18 Septembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Tof de Picouto lisant sous le regard calin de Dieu



J'aime bcp la photo qu'il y a sur ton écran.


----------



## jeromemac (18 Septembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> merci macmarco:rose:
> 
> essai de gros plan sur le regard. Netteté difficile car je n'ai pas l'appareil idéal pour cela. Je voulais juste l'oeil de près mais c'est impossible, je suis au max pour le zoom.
> Voir la pièce jointe 11962



ben ça fait de beaux yeux quand meme  :rose:


----------



## Lastrada (18 Septembre 2006)




----------



## benkenobi (18 Septembre 2006)

Aqueduc de Castries et ciel bleu ma foi sympathique après l'épisode de pluie des derniers jours ! :style:


----------



## WebOliver (18 Septembre 2006)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Septembre 2006)

Webo, t'arrives à te photographier en dormant ??!!    :love:


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Webo, t'arrives à te photographier en dormant ??!!    :love:


Ben il est Suisse...


----------



## benao (18 Septembre 2006)

totoportraits faits à Osaka, dans une église desinée par Tadao Ando.


----------



## macmarco (18 Septembre 2006)

benao a dit:


> totoportraits faits à Osaka, dans une église desinée par Tadao Ando.







La classe !  
Très chouettes, j'aime beaucoup.


----------



## N°6 (18 Septembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Webo, t'arrives &#224; te photographier en dormant ??!!    :love:



Somnambule ?! :afraid:

Si &#231;a se trouve, des fois il bannit des types en pleine nuit sans s'en rendre compte...   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

D&#233;conne pas !!! La derni&#232;re fois il a failli d&#233;bannir j*j*...


----------



## JPTK (18 Septembre 2006)

Bon je vais encore me prendre un averto... tant pis


----------



## da capo (18 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3973930 a dit:
			
		

> Déconne pas !!! La dernière fois il a failli débannir j*j*...



j*j* !
Le système de censure est de plus en plus élaboré sur Macgé


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Septembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bon je vais encore me prendre un averto... tant pis




:kil&#233;kon: ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Septembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> http://jaipatoukompri.free.fr/iduck.jpg


Tu ne crois pas si bien dire. 

PS : on ne d&#233;tourne pas non plus les photos. Merci.     


Bon, puisque vous aimez mes autoportraits pris avec Photobooth, je vous offre une petite imitation de smiley. A vous de trouver lequel j'imite.


----------



## PommeQ (18 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Bon, puisque vous aimez mes autoportraits pris avec Photobooth, je vous offre une petite imitation de smiley. A vous de trouver lequel j'imite.


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Lastrada (18 Septembre 2006)

Les gars, j'ai trouvé un truc à faire pendant le shopping des filles : des AP.

Démonstration :


----------



## Picouto (18 Septembre 2006)

dendrimere a dit:


> tof d'un gazier​


kika pas sorti dendrimere de la cave après l'AEC ???


----------



## twk (18 Septembre 2006)

C'est pas con ça, lastrada 

Dendrimere j'adore :love:


----------



## chandler_jf (18 Septembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> kika (...)



je pensais que tu allais nous chanter une chanson


----------



## teo (18 Septembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> kika pas sorti dendrimere de la cave après l'AEC ???



Et m**** j'avais dit de pas toucher à mes trucs en latex, Dendrimère. C'est perso ce genre de truc


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Et m**** j'avais dit de pas toucher à mes trucs en latex, Dendrimère. C'est perso ce genre de truc



Pas évident de résister quand on découvre de nouveaux jouets


----------



## Lastrada (18 Septembre 2006)

Nice Shot, Dendrim&#232;re


----------



## teo (18 Septembre 2006)

dendrimere a dit:


> Pas évident de résister quand on découvre de nouveaux jouets



Beau cliché en tout cas


----------



## wip (19 Septembre 2006)

Super Dendrim&#232;re !! (Lastra, d&#233;sol&#233;, je vois pas tes images du bureau...  )

Sinon, voici une autre fa&#231;on de faire des auto-portrait 

Support: La berg&#232;re :rose: .
Appareil: 30D &#224; Virpeen  .
Prise de la photo par wip et son 350d.


----------



## jpmiss (19 Septembre 2006)

dendrimere a dit:


> http://sachems.free.fr/macg/photo/_MG_8605.jpg[/IMG]​




La crampe!

:love:  :love:​


----------



## twk (19 Septembre 2006)

Un auto-portrait et deux portraits en même temps, vive le retardateur :love:

Par contre c'était pas l'EOS donc bon ça aurais pu être un peu plus classe...


----------



## da capo (19 Septembre 2006)

J'aime le n&#233;glig&#233; de la chemise


----------



## teo (19 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> J'aime le négligé de la chemise



ouais: elle a beaucoup de chance


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Septembre 2006)

twk a dit:


> _Tof_
> 
> Un auto-portrait et deux portraits en même temps, vive le retardateur :love:
> 
> Par contre c'était pas l'EOS donc bon ça aurais pu être un peu plus classe...



Tu t'es fait coincer par 2 témoins de jéhovah !!! :affraid:


----------



## da capo (19 Septembre 2006)

(cet appareil fait toujours des couleurs aussi nazes)


----------



## da capo (19 Septembre 2006)

appareil de daube mais au boulot, pas trop le choix des armes


----------



## benkenobi (19 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> appareil de daube mais au boulot, pas trop le choix des armes




Question aux admins :
Euh, on devrait pas limiter le nombre d'autoportraits pour les hommes mal rasés ? 

Ceci afin d'éviter que ce fil ne soit rapidement déserté...


----------



## da capo (19 Septembre 2006)

benkenobi a dit:


> Question aux admins :
> Euh, on devrait pas limiter le nombre d'autoportraits pour les hommes mal rasés ?
> 
> Ceci afin d'éviter que ce fil ne soit rapidement déserté...



Alors là !   

Je me rase aussi, des fois


----------



## Craquounette (19 Septembre 2006)

benkenobi a dit:


> Question aux admins :
> Euh, on devrait pas limiter le nombre d'autoportraits pour les hommes mal rasés ?
> 
> Ceci afin d'éviter que ce fil ne soit rapidement déserté...



Qui t'a dit que ça déplaisait à tout le monde ?  

_De toutes façons quand on vous met d'autre chose... Ca passe inaperçu _


----------



## lumai (19 Septembre 2006)

benkenobi a dit:


> Question aux admins :
> Euh, on devrait pas limiter le nombre d'autoportraits pour les hommes mal rasés ?
> 
> Ceci afin d'éviter que ce fil ne soit rapidement déserté...


Non non il n'y a pas forc&#233;ment ce rapport de cause &#224; effet


----------



## mado (19 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> appareil de daube mais au boulot, pas trop le choix des armes


 
Pas d'appétit mais tu parles de daube... moi ça me donne faim


----------



## da capo (19 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Pas d'appétit mais tu parles de daube... moi ça me donne faim



Je te servirais bien mon cor... :rose: :rose: 

mais cela fera l'objet d'un autre fil...


----------



## lumai (19 Septembre 2006)

Allez hop un autre... J'ai d&#233;couvert un mode mus&#233;e sur mon apn... Il superpose les prise tant que l'on appuye sur le d&#233;clencheur, sans flash ni lumi&#232;re de l'autofocus..


----------



## da capo (19 Septembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> moi, quand je vois Starmac qui passe par là, je ne risque pas de déserter, qu'il soit rasé, pas rasé, habillé, en serviette de bain :love:



:rose: :rose: :rose: 

Cela fait un bien fou de lire ça.



elisnice a dit:


> mais dis-moi, A : "Humeur du jour, mode smile on " : tu es sûr (ça se voit pas sur tes photos) ?!



Oui, mais bon, il ne manquerait plus que je montre que je suis de bonheur : le lire ne suffit pas ?

 

Suite à la prochaine pause.


----------



## benkenobi (19 Septembre 2006)

benkenobi a dit:


> Question aux admins :
> Euh, on devrait pas limiter le nombre d'autoportraits pour les hommes mal ras&#233;s ?
> 
> Ceci afin d'&#233;viter que ce fil ne soit rapidement d&#233;sert&#233;...



Visiblement starmac a son fan club ! 

Alors continue &#224; faire r&#234;ver toutes ces femmes  :love: 

Et bravo pour tes autoportraits m&#234;me si Craquounette fait beaucoup mieux ! :love:


----------



## Lastrada (19 Septembre 2006)

A quand Craquounette en serviette de bain ? (et sans ?)


----------



## teo (19 Septembre 2006)

Barbu pas rasé il y a 5 mn, au soleil.













benkenobi a dit:


> Visiblement starmac a son fan club !
> 
> Alors continue à faire rêver toutes ces femmes  :love:
> (...)


----------



## da capo (19 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> A quand Craquounette en serviette de bain ?



Je crois que c'est pas gagné... 

En attendant, faudra me supporter encore un peu.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

un oeil de plus


----------



## Picouto (19 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Barbu pas rasé il y a 5 mn, au soleil.


Pitin sur la première, on se croirait dans "Les Experts" avec une photo de scène de crime  :affraid: ...


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Septembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Pitin sur la première, on se croirait dans "Les Experts" avec une photo de scène de crime  :affraid: ...



Teo ... _les Experts_ ... c'est une série


----------



## Lastrada (19 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Je crois que c'est pas gagn&#233;...
> 
> En attendant, faudra me supporter encore un peu.



T'arr&#234;te de d&#233;courager tout le monde toi ? 

Une seule chose est s&#251;re : qui ne demande rien, ....




Edit : Je me suis fait rappeller &#224; l'ordre par un blond quand je l'ai pris celui-l&#224; :"- Hop, hop ! interdiction de prendre des photos". Pis quoi encore ?


----------



## twk (19 Septembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Tu t'es fait coincer par 2 témoins de jéhovah !!! :affraid:



Nan, c'est les men in black qui sont venus me voir pour une histoire sordide, apparemment alèm est un extraterrestre, celui de gauche m'a piqué mon EOS pour effacer les preuves  :afraid:


----------



## Craquounette (19 Septembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> Mais non, Craquou, il te l'a dit, Starmac : "trop beaux ces yeux"


 
C'était un "Private Joke"  Comprenne qui devra  



Lastrada a dit:


> A quand Craquounette en serviette de bain ? (et sans ?)


 
Mes yeux en disent bcp plus qu'une petite serviette de bain 



starmac a dit:


> Je crois que c'est pas gagné...


 
Toi... Non rien  



starmac a dit:


> En attendant, faudra me supporter encore un peu.


 
Je préfère en serviette qu'en bleu de travail  

Je propose qu'on ouvre un fil "Autoportraits d'hommes rasés de près...ou de loin"... Des objections ?


----------



## Lastrada (19 Septembre 2006)

Je suis déçu. Toutefois, je retiens ça:



Craquounette a dit:


> Je préfère en serviette qu'en bleu de travail


----------



## teo (19 Septembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Pitin sur la première, on se croirait dans "Les Experts" avec une photo de scène de crime  :affraid: ...





C'est pas voulu, mais oui, ça peut donner l'impression  mais chuis bien vivant  :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Septembre 2006)

benkenobi a dit:


> Question aux admins :
> Euh, on devrait pas limiter le nombre d'autoportraits pour les hommes mal ras&#233;s ?
> 
> Ceci afin d'&#233;viter que ce fil ne soit rapidement d&#233;sert&#233;...


T'as quoi contre les mecs mal ras&#233;s ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)




----------



## da capo (19 Septembre 2006)

pour Elis


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> http://homepage.mac.com/xavier.moulia/.Public/images/auto_me17.jpg



Joli. 

D&#233;sol&#233; : ma machine &#224; bouler a surchauff&#233;. Faut que je la laisse refroidir. :rose:


----------



## PommeQ (19 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Septembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> un oeil de plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non. Deux !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> http://homepage.mac.com/xavier.moulia/.Public/images/auto_me17.jpg



J'aime assez celle là Doc, même si elle est un peu tiré par les cheveux !  :love:


----------



## Lalis (19 Septembre 2006)

Vous voulez des yeux, enfin, un ?
Voir la pièce jointe 11972


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

et si on passe des yeux  aux bizouzzzzzz ? :love: :love: :love: 
























Craquounette a toi !!!


----------



## jeromemac (19 Septembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> et si on passe des yeux  aux bizouzzzzzz ? :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:love: :love: :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Septembre 2006)

Allez! Après les croupions, les bouches... 
Remarque, conclusion prévisible et attendue de 9 mètres de tuyauterie...


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Septembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> et si on passe des yeux  aux bizouzzzzzz ? :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas facile d'écrire la joue collée à l'écran :rose:


----------



## da capo (20 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... 9 mètres de tuyauterie...


Je n'ai pas cette prétention :rose: :rose: 













 la serviettte est tombée  












  


​


----------



## r0m1 (20 Septembre 2006)

Cela faisait longtemps que je ne m'étais pas "autoportraitiser" .... Bon j'espère juste que ce sera validé comme tel... ce sont bien mes traces de pieds


----------



## twk (20 Septembre 2006)

Pas mal ton autoportrait, l'homme invisible


----------



## al02 (20 Septembre 2006)

Traces du Yéti ?


----------



## Lastrada (20 Septembre 2006)

ah m***, je l'ai refait.


----------



## macintroll (20 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> ah m***, je l'ai refait.
> 
> 
> (image)



Sympa !!!  
euh rassure moi , c'est un montage Photoshop hein !?


----------



## Lastrada (20 Septembre 2006)

non, je suis n&#233; comme &#231;a.


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> non, je suis n&#233; comme &#231;a.


ah, ok c'est pour &#231;a alors.


----------



## macintroll (20 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> non, je suis né comme ça.



   
C'est pour ca ! , je comprend mieux pourquoi tu souris pas 

:love:


----------



## Lastrada (20 Septembre 2006)




----------



## da capo (20 Septembre 2006)

Il y en a qui sont oblig&#233;s de montrer leurs fesses 
D'autres font de beaux clich&#233;s.

T'es chiant Lastrada


----------



## Lastrada (20 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> T'es chiant Lastrada



La flatterie ne te mènera nulle part


----------



## Picouto (20 Septembre 2006)

T'aurais voulu être moi ! :rose: Trop d'honneur !


----------



## da capo (20 Septembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Tu pers la main, t'es en bas de page



Tiens un nouveau jeu


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


>



T'as le front qui brille...    

 :love:


----------



## Lastrada (20 Septembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> T'aurais voulu &#234;tre moi ! :rose: Trop d'honneur !



Comment dire ? pas exactement.



			
				Le Concombre Jaloux a dit:
			
		

> T'as le front qui brille...



C'est un signe d'intelligence.

Le premier qui dit que je suis con sur les bords, je le mords.


----------



## Picouto (20 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Comment dire ? pas exactement.


Y aurait donc une alternative ? :mouais: 


Pas taper, promis Alèm, je fais un AP ce soir pour tout ce flood


----------



## Lastrada (20 Septembre 2006)

Floodeuse


----------



## benkenobi (20 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Floodeuse



Dis-donc Lastrada, tu risques pas de finir l&#224; ?...

  :rateau:


----------



## Lastrada (20 Septembre 2006)

Nan, aucun risque. Eux ils sont dr&#244;les.


----------



## ange_63 (20 Septembre 2006)

En revenant du sport...


----------



## benkenobi (20 Septembre 2006)

ange_63 a dit:


> En revenant du sport...



Rhoo, tu peux pas mettre tes photos avec une meilleure r&#233;solution ? :love:




edit : heu, tu pratiques le sport dans ta chambre ? C'est quel sport d&#233;j&#224;, tu peux nous rapeller ???


----------



## ange_63 (20 Septembre 2006)

benkenobi a dit:


> Rhoo, tu peux pas mettre tes photos avec une meilleure résolution ? :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   

Nan en fait je viens de faire 26km de vélo!! Mais ça ne se voit pas trop en effet!


----------



## twk (20 Septembre 2006)

T'es très jolie en tout cas


----------



## PommeQ (20 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Picouto (20 Septembre 2006)

_




__"Je pars et quitte cette terre craquelée, qui est mienne... avenir je te souris"_​


----------



## Melounette (20 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> *Vous avez vu le dernier hors série des zinrocks ?*​


Mais qu'il est con. 
T'as oublié le Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, avant le Lastradaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.
P'tin j'ai touché l'APN de ce mec.:love: 
Non, ne me dites rien.
Vous m'enviez.
Je sais.


----------



## twk (20 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada c'est énorme 

Oué bof...


----------



## Tyite Bulle (20 Septembre 2006)

Appelez-moi Narcisse... :rose:


----------



## teo (20 Septembre 2006)

Ne vous précipitez pas sur moi, les coups de boule sont à envoyer à Alèm qui m'a demandé pour d'obsures raisons de poster ce cliché 

_Les avertissements pour de l'éventuel hors charte sont à adresser au modérateur de ce fil  _

*Dans la Série Ma douche Oh Ma douche:*

*Edit: en un mot comme en 100, cet autoportrait est celui du modo de ce fil, Alèm*



​



_Edit: j'essaie d'en faire une dans le même genre un de ces 4 

Messieurs, à vos pommeaux de douche _


----------



## Tyite Bulle (20 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Craquounette (20 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Ne vous précipitez pas sur moi, les coups de boule sont à envoyer à Alèm qui m'a demandé pour d'obsures raisons de poster ce cliché
> 
> _Les avertissements pour de l'éventuel hors charte sont à adresser au modérateur de ce fil  _
> 
> *Dans la Série Ma douche Oh Ma douche*



Hum hum... Comment dire... Si je marque "Ca me rappelle qque chose", ça va jaser... et si je ne le marque pas.......  

Bref... "Ca me rappelle qque chose"   



teo a dit:


> _Edit: j'essaie d'en faire une dans le même genre un de ces 4 _


_

Le plus tôt sera le mieux  



teo a dit:



			Messieurs, à vos pommeaux de douche 

Cliquez pour agrandir...

_
Messieurs, Ecoutez Teo! Il est plein de bonnes idées cet homme


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Messieurs, &#224; vos pommeaux de douche



Mesdames, Mesdemoiselles z&#233; Messieurs ...


----------



## macelene (20 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Ne vous pr&#233;cipitez pas sur moi, les coups de boule sont &#224; envoyer &#224; Al&#232;m qui m'a demand&#233; pour d'obsures raisons de poster ce clich&#233;
> 
> _Les avertissements pour de l'&#233;ventuel hors charte sont &#224; adresser au mod&#233;rateur de ce fil  _
> 
> ...





 Ouffffffffffff  j'ai enfin pig&#233;..; c pas toi T&#233;O...  :love: je ne reconnaissais pas tes pieds .... :rateau:


----------



## teo (20 Septembre 2006)

Je vais &#233;diter le message si c'est pas clair


----------



## twk (21 Septembre 2006)

Nan mais jvou jure


----------



## ficelle (21 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Ne vous précipitez pas sur moi, les coups de boule sont à envoyer à Alèm qui m'a demandé pour d'obsures raisons de poster ce cliché ​




ça me rappelle...






en page 2 ou 3 ​


----------



## Lastrada (21 Septembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> _AP Picouto style
> __"Je pars et quitte cette terre craquel&#233;e, qui est mienne... avenir je te souris"_​



Tu n'aurais pas la peau un peu grasse ?



Tyite Bulle a dit:


> Appelez-moi Narcisse... :rose:
> 
> Snirfl



Allons, allons, c'est fini ce gros chagrin ? viens voir tonton Lastrada.. on fera des AP avec des pommeaux 




teo a dit:


> Ne vous pr&#233;cipitez pas sur moi, les coups de boule sont &#224; envoyer &#224; Al&#232;m qui m'a demand&#233; pour d'obsures raisons de poster ce clich&#233;
> 
> 
> Le modo et le pommeaux de Teo
> ...





ficelle a dit:


> &#231;a me rappelle...
> 
> Ecran noir
> 
> en page 2 ou 3




Il se passe des trucs, ici la nuit


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Septembre 2006)

Le pommeau de douche, c'est devant le kiki. Pas de l'autre c&#244;t&#233;. Si vous voyez ce que je veux dire.        

EDIT : Vous me faites une belle bande d'exhibitionnistes quand m&#234;me.


----------



## da capo (21 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Vous me faites une belle bande d'exhibitionnistes quand même


Aïe, le mot est dit

Je me rhabille.


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Septembre 2006)

ange_63 a dit:


> Nan en fait je viens de faire 26km de vélo!!


 
Retourne zi...


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> *Dans la Série Ma douche Oh Ma douche:*​



Hors charte ou pas j'en sais rien...
C'est juste à gerber. :sick:


----------



## ange_63 (21 Septembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Retourne zi...



Oui oui c'est d&#233;j&#224; fait! 
Et tous les jours!


----------



## da capo (21 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> _Edit: j'essaie d'en faire une dans le m&#234;me genre un de ces 4 _



Euh, mais enfin ! ton pommeau de douche ne suffira jamais &#224; couvrir... tes pieds 


EDIT : @al02 -> je ne parle pas pour moi&#8230; mais pour teo


----------



## Lastrada (21 Septembre 2006)




----------



## twk (21 Septembre 2006)

ange_63 a dit:


> Oui oui c'est déjà fait!
> Et tous les jours!



Il nous faudrait la même photo tout les jours, comme ça on pourrait te donner un avis objectif sur l'éfficacité de ton sport 





Lastrada, c'est combien ? (non, pas l'exhibition )


----------



## Lastrada (21 Septembre 2006)

mff Elise.

Tiens c'est une id&#233;e &#231;a. Les poilus &#224; pommeaux, ils pourraient pas prendre chacun un mois de l'ann&#233;e et nous faire un beau calendrier MacG ?

Edit : J'dis les poilus, mais les poilues sont bienvenues, hein ?


----------



## twk (21 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> mff Elise.
> 
> Tiens c'est une idée ça. Les poilus à pommeaux, ils pourraient pas prendre chacun un mois de l'année et nous faire un beau calendrier MacG ?



Le calendrier Pirelli version geek :afraid:


----------



## Tyite Bulle (21 Septembre 2006)

ça ferait une sérieuse concurence au calendrier des rugbymans


----------



## Craquounette (21 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> mff Elise.
> 
> Tiens c'est une idée ça. Les poilus à pommeaux, ils pourraient pas prendre chacun un mois de l'année et nous faire un beau calendrier MacG ?



C'est chez qui qu'on réserve un exemplaire ?


----------



## Lastrada (21 Septembre 2006)

Tyite Bulle a dit:


> ça ferait une sérieuse concurence au calendrier des rugbymans



Après, ça dépend de ceux qui relèvent le défi. Pourquoi uniquement les rugbymen ? et le calendrier Aubade, alors ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Septembre 2006)

twk a dit:


> Le calendrier Pirelli version geek :afraid:



Version geek poilus


----------



## Tyite Bulle (21 Septembre 2006)

ah oui j'y avais pas pensé ! Ils vont tous faire faillite les pauvres


----------



## Lastrada (21 Septembre 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (21 Septembre 2006)

Je suis très fier de moi, enfin une fin de soirée où je ne ressemble pas à une pub pour lutter contre l'alcoolisme.....


----------



## bengilli (21 Septembre 2006)

Tribute to Dolphy.


----------



## macintroll (21 Septembre 2006)

ange_63 a dit:


> En revenant du sport...
> _aheumm..._





> Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; ange_63.


MAIS EUHHH
:rateau:  :hein:


----------



## Melounette (21 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Lila (21 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> .........




..un grand moment ....   

..si si !


----------



## twk (21 Septembre 2006)

Quel destin tragique


----------



## La mouette (21 Septembre 2006)

Ben voilà ... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> ..un grand moment ....
> 
> ..si si !


.. de solitude


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2006)

twk a dit:


> Quel destin tragique



"Ah mon Dieu! J'ai été touchée par l'arrière!"


----------



## wip (21 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> "Ah mon Dieu! J'ai &#233;t&#233; touch&#233;e par l'arri&#232;re!"


 
Ah bon, toi aussi tu as ri la ??


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

wip a dit:


> Ah bon, toi aussi tu as ri la ??


Je ne vois pourtant pas ce qu'il y a de drôle...


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2006)

bengilli a dit:


> http://bengilli.free.fr/macg/basse_002.jpg
> 
> Tribute to Dolphy.



Dis donc, t'as fait un régime toi non?


----------



## Craquounette (21 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Dis donc, t'as fait un régime toi non?



C'est le fond noir... ça amincit


----------



## Lastrada (21 Septembre 2006)

hmm, je dirais plut&#244;t que c'est une photo qui date de dix ans ?


----------



## Lastrada (21 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Melounette (21 Septembre 2006)

Ah waooouh Merci les gens !\o/
En fait j'ai retrouvé mon casque de naviateur de la DDR, j'ai muté.:bebe: Tout ça pour rebondir sur cet autoportrait de Dendrimère. Mais bon ça marchait pas, du coup je me suis fait ce p'tit délire. J'ai hésité à le poster je vous l'avoue.:rose: 
DocEvil, non seulement t'as été touché par une folle, mais en plus je ne me suis toujours pas lavée la main.:love: 
Et puis c'est à l'arrière de la carlingue ! M'enfin ! 
Tatatatatataaaaaaaaaa !


----------



## Lila (21 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> ...Et puis c'est à l'arrière de la carlingue...



...string titane....hmmmmmm !:love:


----------



## da capo (21 Septembre 2006)

A Elis qui en doutait, voilà une preuve que je peux sourire (dans de bonnes conditions).





Voili, voilà.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Septembre 2006)

In bed with iDuck


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> In bed with iDuck




rien a dire sauf que......le tshirt n'est pas a la bonne couleur de la chambre  




ps: je trouve aussi que le rouge a bien minci


----------



## bengilli (21 Septembre 2006)

Du tout... j'ai juste arr&#234;t&#233; le r&#233;gime pizza-redbull-pizza 

allez une derni&#232;re, avec pour la curiosit&#233;, les deux extr&#233;mit&#233;s (je crois savoir que vous aimez &#231;a, les extr&#233;mit&#233;s !) de la famille des clarinettes : la clarinette en Mi b&#233;mol, dite "petite clarinette" (allez y faites vous plaisir.... ) et la clarinette contre-basse, une curiosit&#233; mesurant plus de 2 m&#232;tres d&#233;ploy&#233;e.


----------



## JPTK (21 Septembre 2006)

J'ai retrouvé mon tshirt bleu et ça me donne envie de pondre des oeufs :rateau:


----------



## benkenobi (21 Septembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> J'ai retrouvé mon tshirt bleu et ça me donne envie de pondre des oeufs :rateau:



Avec ton T-shirt de Cow-boy, tu me rappelles un film mais je me rappelle plus lequel...

Ah oui : Brokeback Mountain ! :love:


----------



## JPTK (21 Septembre 2006)

benkenobi a dit:


> Avec ton T-shirt de Cow-boy, tu me rappelles un film mais je me rappelle plus lequel...
> 
> Ah oui : Brokeback Mountain ! :love:




Dois-je y voir une allusion homophobe ?  

juste histoire de te mettre mal à l'aise...


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Septembre 2006)

benkenobi a dit:


> Avec ton T-shirt de Cow-boy, tu me rappelles un film mais je me rappelle plus lequel...
> 
> Ah oui : Brokeback Mountain ! :love:



Mouais :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2006)

bengilli a dit:


> la clarinette en Mi bémol, dite "petite clarinette" (allez y faites vous plaisir.... )


sonnyboy?  



bengilli a dit:


> et la clarinette contre-basse, une curiosité mesurant plus de 2 mètres déployée.


L'Amok?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Septembre 2006)

bengilli a dit:


> Du tout... j'ai juste arr&#234;t&#233; le r&#233;gime pizza-redbull-pizza
> 
> allez une derni&#232;re, avec pour la curiosit&#233;, les deux extr&#233;mit&#233;s (je crois savoir que vous aimez &#231;a, les extr&#233;mit&#233;s !) de la famille des clarinettes : la clarinette en Mi b&#233;mol, dite "petite clarinette" (allez y faites vous plaisir.... ) et la clarinette contre-basse, une curiosit&#233; mesurant plus de 2 m&#232;tres d&#233;ploy&#233;e.
> 
> http://bengilli.free.fr/macg/basse_003.jpg​



Superbe !  



jaipatoukompri a dit:


> J'ai retrouv&#233; mon tshirt bleu et &#231;a me donne envie de pondre des oeufs :rateau:
> 
> http://jaipatoukompri.free.fr/IMG_2420-cow_boy+.jpg


Ton tee-shirt irait bien avec la couleur de ma chambre (Princess Tatav     ).


----------



## JPTK (21 Septembre 2006)

Ouah c'te volée de CDB vert, le bleu ça vous plaît comme couleur apparemment ! Surtout les filles ! :love: 

Au fait, je suis dispo hein, moi celle qui veut me payer un verre à Mons, Lille ou Valenciennes et qui en plus veut coucher avec moi, je suis open


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Septembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ouah c'te vol&#233;e de CDB vert, le bleu &#231;a vous pla&#238;t comme couleur apparemment ! Surtout les filles ! :love:
> 
> Au fait, je suis dispo hein, moi celle qui veut me payer un verre &#224; Mons, Lille ou Valenciennes et qui en plus veut coucher avec moi, je suis open



Jean-Claude Dusse, sors du corps de jaipatoukompri !


----------



## Lalis (21 Septembre 2006)

bengilli a dit:


> allez une derni&#232;re, avec pour la curiosit&#233;, les deux extr&#233;mit&#233;s (je crois savoir que vous aimez &#231;a, les extr&#233;mit&#233;s !) de la famille des clarinettes : la clarinette en Mi b&#233;mol, dite "petite clarinette" (allez y faites vous plaisir.... ) et la clarinette contre-basse, une curiosit&#233; mesurant plus de 2 m&#232;tres d&#233;ploy&#233;e.



Michel Portal ?
Louis Sclavis ?
Caf&#233; Rembrandt ?


----------



## ficelle (21 Septembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ouah c'te volée de CDB vert, le bleu ça vous plaît comme couleur apparemment ! Surtout les filles ! :love:








les filles, ça suffit... au lit !


----------



## WebOliver (21 Septembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> _t'as pas plus le droit !_
> 
> les filles, &#231;a suffit... au lit !



Mouah, je craque l&#224;...     :love:


----------



## JPTK (21 Septembre 2006)

Mais quel gros pourri cramé jaloux !!!! Nan mais j'hallucine c'est totalement injuste !  :mouais:   :rose:


----------



## ficelle (21 Septembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Mais quel gros pourri cramé jaloux !!!! Nan mais j'hallucine c'est totalement injuste !  :mouais:   :rose:



t'as raison... y'en a qui n'ont vraiment aucun scrupules !

venir plomber un forum tranquille de cette façon, c'est limite... j'en ai même vu qui envoyaient des spams...


----------



## r0m1 (22 Septembre 2006)

Dernier AP de la soirée pour moi, je ne vous raconte pas le sacrifice qu'il m'a fallu pour pouvoir le laisser me piquer juste pour macgé.... quelle abnégation !!!! 







... bon, n'en déplaise aux protecteurs de la nature... le fautif du sacrifice est mort écrasé sur le mur peu de temps après...


----------



## esope (22 Septembre 2006)

sacrifice, sacrifice, ouais t'étais complètement bourré...


----------



## r0m1 (22 Septembre 2006)

On réglera nos comptes plus tard... 
...a ta prochaine soirée  :rateau:    ​


----------



## esope (22 Septembre 2006)

[mode flood entre frère ON] allez viens je t'attend :sleep:  [/mode flood entre frère OFF]


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ouah c'te volée de CDB vert, le bleu ça vous plaît comme couleur apparemment ! Surtout les filles ! :love:
> 
> Au fait, je suis dispo hein, moi celle qui veut me payer un verre à Mons, Lille ou Valenciennes et qui en plus veut coucher avec moi, je suis open



oué bon, t'es pas trop mal , le bleu il te vaut bien  mais......
le bottes de cow-boy tu les as oublié ?


----------



## xao85 (22 Septembre 2006)

Ca fait longtemps que je devais poster une photo et vu que je m'éclate avec photobooth...voilà


----------



## lumai (22 Septembre 2006)

Il y  a un fil dans porfolio spécialement dédié aux autoportraits pris via photobooth. 
D'ailleurs j'ai un truc à y mettre  !


----------



## xao85 (22 Septembre 2006)

lumai a dit:


> Il y  a un fil dans porfolio spécialement dédié au autoportrait pris via photobooth.
> D'ailleurs j'ai un truc à y mettre  !



Merci!!!!


----------



## Lastrada (22 Septembre 2006)

Tu es laquelle des deux filles ?


----------



## xao85 (22 Septembre 2006)

mdr moi je sui le mec au milieu!


----------



## Lastrada (22 Septembre 2006)

Quelle d&#233;ception. Je suis d&#233;&#231;u, qu'est-ce que je suis d&#233;&#231;u.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Quelle déception. Je suis déçu, qu'est-ce que je suis déçu.


Ah ? Tiens...


----------



## jeromemac (22 Septembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ouah c'te volée de CDB vert, le bleu ça vous plaît comme couleur apparemment ! Surtout les filles ! :love:
> 
> Au fait, je suis dispo hein, moi celle qui veut me payer un verre à Mons, Lille ou Valenciennes et qui en plus veut coucher avec moi, je suis open



on sent le mort de faim :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (22 Septembre 2006)

jeromemac a dit:


> on sent le mort de faim :rateau:




Pour finir sur cette parenthèse, je dirais que je suis un Bourguignon à Mons et que depuis 4 ans les Montoises m'ignorent de manière assez hallucinante, je suis invisible :mouais: Ok elles sont toutes moches ou presque, et à mon avis elle pense la même chose de moi... les Belges et les Français sont proches mais tellement différent, physiquement également.
Pourtant quand je vais me promener à Valenciennes ou à Lille, là j'ai droit à des sourires, c'est reparti comme en 40, mais ici je désespère, très frustrant, ou alors il va falloir que j'adopte le starc ac style, le mulet, le tshirt avec des étoiles qui brilles, les baskettes montantes roses avec le jean qui rentre dedans, la ceinture et les bracelets à clous, les lunettes de star qui occupent les 2-3 du visage. :rateau: ah oui et un peu de bronzing made in solarium, orange quoi, oui la plupart des Montois sont ridicules


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2006)

bonne humeur, plaisir de vivre l'instant, tout y est : faut juste gratter le noir 

@chandler  Ca ira mieux ce soir, la la la la la.


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2006)

Avec un certain humour on m'a envoyé ça :






Pour le noir à gratter ou pour la barbe  ?

(je te retiens toi  )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Septembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> (...) les Belges et les Français sont proches mais tellement différent, physiquement également.
> (...)




La preuve : Foguenne.


----------



## macelene (22 Septembre 2006)

en attendant... ​


----------



## WebOliver (22 Septembre 2006)

J'ai pas Photobooth moi.


----------



## Melounette (22 Septembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> _photo de suisse_​
> 
> J'ai pas Photobooth moi.


Ta mère elle sait que t'as une tête d'APN ? 
Ceci dit bel oeil.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ta m&#232;re elle sait que t'as une t&#234;te d'APN ?



Arr&#234;te, on dirait presque sonnyboy. 



Melounette a dit:


> Ceci dit bel oeil.



Merci... mais... je sais... :king:


----------



## Craquounette (22 Septembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> AP d'un oeil​
> J'ai pas Photobooth moi.



Et bien et bien... Pas de Photobooth ? Perso je suis sure que le r&#233;troviseur de la voiture de James Bond ta voiture doit pouvoir faire Photobooth aussi... non ? 

Pour plus d'info me contacter par MP


----------



## WebOliver (22 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Et bien et bien... Pas de Photobooth ? Perso je suis sure que le r&#233;troviseur de la voiture de James Bond ta voiture doit pouvoir faire Photobooth aussi... non ?



Je ne sais pas de quoi vous voulez parler madame. Il ne faut pas rester l&#224;.

Pour des photos de la miss l&#224;-haut, me contacter par MP aussi.

Avec &#231;a, l'autoportrait de macelene est pass&#233; incognito.  



macelene a dit:


> *perdu*
> en attendant... ​



Je me permets donc de le citer.


----------



## Lastrada (22 Septembre 2006)




----------



## teo (22 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Quelle déception. Je suis déçu, qu'est-ce que je suis déçu.



manque plus que les originaux et ça passera mieux


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> @starmac : sois pas triste



Ca revient, rassure toi.  

Euh, mais j'ai jamais vu des robes de mariée en serviette éponge moi    

Tu trouves ça où ?


----------



## Lastrada (22 Septembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> @Christophe : encore !







A chaque probl&#232;me, sa solution.


----------



## toys (22 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Avec un certain humour on m'a envoyé ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se coté abrasif me rapelle quelle qu'un


----------



## dool (22 Septembre 2006)

Mais il est où ce p'tin de cable de l'APN bon sang de bonsss......???  


A J-9 j'abandonne à vous faire part de mon lot de gros ventre qui attendait dans l'appareil...qui ne seront plus d'actualité quand le grand saint esprit du farfadet m'aura rendu mes affaires...........
Tout le monde n'a pas le droit de satisfaire son narcissisme !! :hein: :mouais:


----------



## alèm (22 Septembre 2006)

_un lecteur de cartes m&#233;moire coute une dizaine d'&#8364; sinon... 
_


----------



## macelene (22 Septembre 2006)

Que vais-je faire à dîner ce soir ...​


----------



## alèm (22 Septembre 2006)

_(dois-je vous rappeler que ces bas-de-page peuvent &#234;tre des hauts de page pour d'autres suivants la gestion du nombre de messages par page qu'ils auront r&#233;gl&#233; ? )

ce message vaut aussi pour yvos ! 
_


----------



## al02 (22 Septembre 2006)

A la façon de WebOliver :


----------



## alèm (22 Septembre 2006)

_clair que je te reconnais bien l&#224;...   fort bien...  tiens, je vais voir si les photos prises hier avec madame &#224; Viry-Noureuil (on est pass&#233; en coup de vent) sinon on t'aurait contact&#233; ! 

(&#224; priori, faut aussi que je contacte le webmaster pour sa page foir&#233;e... &#231;a tombe bien, c'est le p&#232;re d'un ami d'enfance ! )
_


----------



## al02 (22 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3980414 a dit:
			
		

> _clair que je te reconnais bien là...   fort bien...  tiens, je vais voir si les photos prises hier avec madame à Viry-Noureuil (on est passé en coup de vent) sinon on t'aurait contacté !
> 
> (à priori, faut aussi que je contacte le webmaster pour sa page foirée... ça tombe bien, c'est le père d'un ami d'enfance ! )
> _



Cela vaut le palais idéal du facteur Hippique !


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2006)

J'ai gratté, gratté j'ai trouvé ça :


----------



## JPTK (22 Septembre 2006)

Bon... personne ?? Les filles ? Nan ? Pas int&#233;ress&#233;es plus que &#231;a ?? H&#232; je suis pr&#234;t &#224; payer le resto avant et tout, &#224; faire des bisous et &#224; discuter, je vais pas vous baiser direct hein ! (enfin sauf si c'est vous qui demandez) :rateau:  



ps : oui c'est de l'auto d&#233;rision hein, du second degr&#233;, pas la peine de me pourrir en CDB rouge ou de me foutre des avertos les modos !


----------



## alèm (22 Septembre 2006)

_ya des gar&#231;ons qui sont preneurs, je re&#231;ois plein de messages me demandant s'ils peuvent se l&#226;cher sur toi direct sur le forum... 

tu vas te faire baiser direct...   :rateau:

ps : oui c'est de l'auto d&#233;rision hein, du second degr&#233;, pas la peine de me pourrir en CDB rouge ou de me foutre des avertos les modos !

_


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Septembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bon... personne ?? Les filles ?



Si tu segmentarises autant la population forcement du r&#233;duit de moiti&#233; tes chances de r&#233;ponses positives ...  
Apr&#232;s il ne faut pas venir se plaindre 



ps identique &#224; JPTK : oui c'est de l'auto d&#233;rision hein, du second degr&#233;, pas la peine de me pourrir en CDB rouge ou de me foutre des avertos les modos !


----------



## maiwen (22 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3980722 a dit:
			
		

> tu vas te faire baiser direct...   :rateau:



preum's :rateau: :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Si tu segmentarises autant la population forcement du réduit de moitié tes chances de réponses positives ...
> Après il ne faut pas venir se plaindre


La logique de ce garçon m'enchante. Le reste de sa personne aussi au demeurant... :love:
À vrai dire, il me surprend presque autant que la rareté des autoportraits sur ces dernières pages.


----------



## kanako (22 Septembre 2006)

aller hop !




c'était un photomaton (raté) à la base, donc comme c'est moi qui ai déclanché tout ça ça marche non ?
Et pis moi, je l'aime bien
Je m'essaye à un recadrage, amélioration des couleurs/contrastes, cardes et tout le tsoin tsoin


----------



## Lastrada (23 Septembre 2006)

Kanako, j'aurais jur&#233; que t'&#233;tais du sexe oppos&#233; .....


----------



## kanako (23 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Kanako, j'aurais juré que t'étais du sexe opposé .....



raté !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Septembre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> raté !


Oui. Là, il n'y a aucun doute.


----------



## kanako (23 Septembre 2006)

Bon bin &#231;a me rassure de ne pas ressembler &#224; une jeune-homme&#8230; 
En m&#234;me temps si vous aviez suivi j'ai d&#233;j&#224; post&#233; d'autres auto-portraits&#8230; (dont un o&#249; l'on me vois en jupe par exemple&#8230


----------



## Lastrada (23 Septembre 2006)

Tu peux le prouver ?


----------



## La mouette (23 Septembre 2006)

Quelqu'un aurait un lien pour un bon site de rencontres ?


----------



## Lastrada (23 Septembre 2006)

Mais bien s&#251;r. Autre chose ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Quelqu'un aurait un lien pour un bon site de rencontres ?


mouettic.fr (site de rencontre pour les mouettes)  ?  

Je vois la porte.


----------



## La mouette (23 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Mais bien s&#251;r. Autre chose ?



Oui un bon resto sur la lune


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Septembre 2006)

Tiens, La mouette, je t'ai trouv&#233; quelqu'un. Elle te pla&#238;t  ?


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2006)

_h&#233;, je vous d&#233;range si je vous rappelle le sujet ? _


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;3981270 a dit:
			
		

> _h&#233;, je vous d&#233;range si je vous rappelle le sujet ? _


Mais on est dans le sujet ! Pour faire des rencontres sur Internet, il faut bien mettre sa photo, non ?


----------



## Lastrada (23 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;3981270 a dit:
			
		

> _h&#233;, je vous d&#233;range si je vous rappelle le sujet ? _



Tu sais bien que tu ne nous d&#233;ranges jamais. Tu es le bienvenu ici.


----------



## da capo (23 Septembre 2006)

Changement de sujet mais toujours un AP.
Mon fils de 8 ans a découvert le retardateur.

Il ne s'est pas loupé.

Alors en attendant les 6 ans qui le séparent de son compte sur macgé, je le prends sous le bras


----------



## ange_63 (23 Septembre 2006)

...petit passage chez le coiffeur  
Histoire de raccourcir un peu tout &#231;a 

Avant c'est ici 

Apr&#232;s:










:love:


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3981270 a dit:
			
		

> _hé, je vous dérange si je vous rappelle le sujet ? _







@teo : version brute, sans artifices


----------



## da capo (23 Septembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> version brute, sans artifices


belle brute  &#8230; du genre &#224; mettre le feu d'artifice ;-) ?


----------



## La mouette (23 Septembre 2006)

ange_63 a dit:


> ...petit passage chez le coiffeur



Tu as repris tes cheveux ?


----------



## dool (23 Septembre 2006)

+ d'une semaine que je joue les archéologues, je me plains en public et hop, un cable qui surgit de nul part !!!  Persévérance et contrariété sont maîtres de nos vie ! 
Alors pour montrer, a J-15 donc, que c'est pas facile quand on a peu de reflets possibles et qu'on est courte sur bras......





C'est ce qu'on appelle des courbes ça non ?? !!!


----------



## Virpeen (23 Septembre 2006)

Mais où sont tes oreilles ?


----------



## macmarco (23 Septembre 2006)

Virpeen a dit:


> Mais o&#249; sont tes oreilles ?





Arf !!! 
Moi aussi je les ai cherch&#233;es !!!!    :love:


Jolies courbes, Dool.  



[Edith]
Ah ben tiens, je les ai retrouv&#233;es !!   :love:




[/Edith]


----------



## Lastrada (23 Septembre 2006)

il est fort le Rennais.


----------



## dool (23 Septembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> [Edith]
> Ah ben tiens, je les ai retrouvées !!   :love:
> [/Edith]



C'est le pompom !!!   :love:


POur info, je vous remercie de m'avoir rendu mon tdb de dimension normale  Et oui Remi je connais le fil à pti bout mais il va falloir une double autorisation de diffusion sur ce coup...là au moins je dispose de mon propre corps


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2006)

_humeur du jour





_


----------



## joubichou (23 Septembre 2006)

si si c'est bien moi


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2006)

_pour Ed_The_Head... 





_


----------



## joubichou (23 Septembre 2006)

effrayant  :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Septembre 2006)

Merci beaucoup. 
Mais non, je ne l&#226;che rien. Vous n'aurez pas ma trombine sur ce forum. D'ailleurs, comme tu es le seul ici &#224; pouvoir m'identifier, il va falloir que je t'&#233;limine. 

_(Ceci dit, on peut s'arranger... j'aurais besoin de 2-3 conseils photos.  )_


----------



## da capo (23 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3981795 a dit:
			
		

> _pour Ed_The_Head...
> http://netivot.free.fr/commecavient/poured.jpg
> _



Tintin en Picardie.

Bon wikende.


----------



## benkenobi (23 Septembre 2006)

Un petit autoportrait mosa&#239;que r&#233;alis&#233; avec l'ensemble des autoportraits de ce fil (merci Jahrom de les avoir rassembl&#233;s l&#224; )





(L'image en lien fait 1,4 Mo, vous voil&#224; pr&#233;venus ! )​


----------



## ange_63 (23 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Tu as repris tes cheveux ?
> 
> http://img129.imageshack.us/img129/5813/autoportrait11nl7dr9.jpg




  MDR NoooOooon c'est un morceau de mon chapeau de Catrinette! :rateau: 




benkenobi a dit:


> Un petit autoportrait mosa&#239;que r&#233;alis&#233; avec l'ensemble des autoportraits de ce fil (merci Jahrom de les avoir rassembl&#233;s l&#224; )
> 
> _si m&#234;me toi mon ange..._
> 
> ...




Waouuuu benkenobi c'est trop g&#233;nial ton truc!!!  :love:


----------



## the-monk (23 Septembre 2006)

:rose:​


----------



## tatouille (24 Septembre 2006)

ange_63 a dit:


> MDR NoooOooon c'est un morceau de mon chapeau de Catrinette! :rateau: Waouuuu benkenobi c'est trop génial ton truc!!!  :love:



:affraid: :affraid: tu es vierge ? :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> :affraid: :affraid: tu es vierge ? :affraid: :affraid:




_oui... 

ascendant capricorne même !!  _


----------



## ficelle (24 Septembre 2006)

benkenobi a dit:


> (L'image en lien fait 1,4 Mo, vous voilà prévenus ! )


----------



## ficelle (24 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3981270 a dit:
			
		

> _hé, je vous dérange si je vous rappelle le sujet ? _



non non....


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2006)

_d&#233;ja post&#233; ! :modo:




  
_


----------



## twk (24 Septembre 2006)

Quand j'étais encore a peu prés "beau"


----------



## ange_63 (24 Septembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> :affraid: :affraid: tu es vierge ? :affraid: :affraid:



Coiffer Catherinette n'a rien avoir avec &#231;a! => ici 
:rateau:  

Heureusement! 


Heuu sinon je suis lion!!


----------



## iNano (24 Septembre 2006)

Un iNano est caché dans cette image... à toi de le retrouver !


----------



## PommeQ (24 Septembre 2006)

avec mon K750i !


----------



## PommeQ (24 Septembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> et au repos, ça donne quoi ?



Heu ... a peu près le même chose, Elis


----------



## Tyite Bulle (24 Septembre 2006)

nouvelle coupe, nouvel autoportrait  :rose:


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2006)

_joli et jolie... 

edit : ej vais argumenter, la pose est bien et la bouche est terrible :rose:. reste &#224; soigner la composition. 
_


----------



## La mouette (24 Septembre 2006)

Le niveau remonte :love:


----------



## jpmiss (24 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3982542 a dit:
			
		

> la bouche est terrible



Oui voilà... c'est ce que je voulais dire... 






:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Septembre 2006)

Tyite Bulle a dit:


> nouvelle coupe, nouvel autoportrait  :rose:



*NONTETCHEU!!!!*


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *NONTETCHEU!!!!*


Bof...
Moi aussi avec les cheveux devant la tronche je peux &#234;tre jolie.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bof...
> Moi aussi avec les cheveux devant la tronche je peux être jolie.


Je n'en doute pas. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2006)

bon, puisque personne ne le demande  






je vous rassure, c'est pas à la maison, j'aime l'espace. :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> bon, puisque personne ne le demande
> 
> 
> je vous rassure, c'est pas &#224; la maison, j'aime l'espace. :love:



Les gueux d&#233;penaill&#233;s ont envahi nos belles demeures!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2006)

tu sais que t'es beau quand t'es en colère ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2006)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Septembre 2006)

Doc est plus beau que moi


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2006)

_bon, tu le postes cet autoportrait mon patoch' ?! 
_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Septembre 2006)




----------



## tatouille (24 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Les gueux dépenaillés ont envahi nos belles demeures!



pendant que j'ai un corse sous la main , je cherche un chant Corse

de ce que je me souviens il y a deux complets  ( pas plus )
et cela fini par in Eternam 

ca ressemble à "Dio vi salve regina" dans quelques accents mais ce n'est pas cela
c'est plus "monastique" si tu peux me renseigner ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Septembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> pendant que j'ai un corse sous la main , je cherche un chant Corse
> 
> de ce que je me souviens il y a deux complets  ( pas plus )
> et cela fini par in Eternam
> ...



Kirie eleison, peut être...


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *Alors, heureuse?...*



*oh oui !!!! :love: :love: :love:*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3983013 a dit:
			
		

> *oh oui !!!! :love: :love: :love:*



*Toi aussi tu aimes Barcelone, hein?... * :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Grug (24 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


>



dommage qu'on ne cite plus les images, on aurait pu rigoler.


----------



## lumai (25 Septembre 2006)

Ha que c'est bien les objectifs fixes qui ouvrent grraaaannnnd ! 




​


----------



## Lastrada (25 Septembre 2006)

Oui. J'aime bien les expos, aussi


----------



## ange_63 (25 Septembre 2006)

lumai a dit:


> Ha que c'est bien les objectifs fixes qui ouvrent grraaaannnnd !
> 
> http://static.flickr.com/111/251265680_ebf8516a46.jpg​




Je ne trouves pas mes mots,seulement &#231;a: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## AntoineD (25 Septembre 2006)

...et maintenant, le thread est &#224; 285 pages !


----------



## yvos (25 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Oui. J'aime bien les expos, aussi


 

ho la là je crois que ça pompe à mort, là... 

Antoine :


----------



## Lastrada (25 Septembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> ho la l&#224; je crois que &#231;a pompe &#224; mort, l&#224;...



Je ne pompe pas, je rends hommage.  

D'ailleurs, que celui qui n'a jamais pomp&#233;, me jette la premi&#232;re pompe, M. Yvos 




Toutefois, quand j'ai fait l'autoportrait, je pensais &#224; &#231;a:


----------



## Melounette (25 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Je ne pompe pas, je rends hommage.


Tiens c'est marrant comme expression. Je vais la ressortir celle-là : "Viens chéri, je vais te rendre hommage"
Pardon.:rose:


----------



## Lastrada (25 Septembre 2006)

Toi, je vais te rendre les derniers hommages si tu continues, insolente.


----------



## tatouille (25 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Tiens c'est marrant comme expression. Je vais la ressortir celle-l&#224; : "Viens ch&#233;ri, je vais te rendre hommage"
> Pardon.:rose:



mdr je peux  plus  tirer , t'es trop pleine


----------



## tatouille (25 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Toi, je vais te rendre les derniers hommages si tu continues, insolente.


----------



## maiwen (25 Septembre 2006)

ça parle ça parle mais ...


----------



## Lastrada (25 Septembre 2006)

Comment elle est bonne, Ma&#239;wen.


----------



## benkenobi (25 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Comment elle est bonne, Ma&#239;wen.



En effet, cette jeune fille est tr&#232;s charmante ! :love:

Et l'autoportrait original et bien r&#233;alis&#233;, une sorte de triptyque en somme. Bravo.


----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Comment elle est bonne, Maïwen.



_dingue, moi, je pensais ça d'une de tes photos dans "vos plus belles photos"...  _


----------



## Lastrada (25 Septembre 2006)

Balance, rapporte paquet, va


----------



## Lastrada (25 Septembre 2006)

Ma m&#232;re veut pas que je pr&#234;te mes affaires. D&#233;sol&#233;.

edit :h&#233; ben ??? v'la que j'ai des hallus maintenant


----------



## jpmiss (25 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Ma mère veut pas que je prête mes affaires. Désolé.


y'a une étiquette avec ton nom dessus?


----------



## macmarco (25 Septembre 2006)




----------



## kanako (25 Septembre 2006)

&#233;dit : nan rien d&#233;sol&#233;e j'm'ai tromp&#233;e
la fatigue tout &#231;a


----------



## esope (25 Septembre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> la fatigue tout &#231;a



&#224; propos de fatigue en voici une en rentrant de soir&#233;e tard le soir, ou t&#244;t le matin (j'sais plus trop   ) 




  :sleep:


----------



## Lastrada (26 Septembre 2006)

ah mon dieu, mais tu es irradi&#233;  :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2006)

après les ombres, me wala partiellement en mosaïqueuh... 






l'autoportrait date de 2002, 
c'était pour montrer qu'j'avais bien reçu l'un des premier T-shirt de l'AES  :love:


----------



## Lastrada (26 Septembre 2006)

hmm tu as piqué le tee-shirt d'Alèm 

Par contre, il va falloir me soigner cette vilaine peau, hein ?

Edit : Tiens, mon 1000ème post 




Pour fêter le 1000 eme.


----------



## tatouille (26 Septembre 2006)

lalouna a dit:


> après les ombres, me wala partiellement en mosaïqueuh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



shoping


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2006)

merci, z'&#234;tes gentils de vous inqui&#233;tez pour moen les d'jeunes!   :love: 

euh... si jamais z'aviez pas vu, c'est d&#233;j&#224; un mask'euh.. et pis c'est mon t-shirt &#224; moi celui-ci 








p.s. Merci pour les cdb! :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (26 Septembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> ça parle ça parle mais ...
> _triple photo_​


:love:

Mais c'est marrant, j'ai l'impression que tu ne te ressemble pas...:hein:


----------



## La mouette (26 Septembre 2006)

*Voir..*


----------



## Grug (26 Septembre 2006)

lalouna a dit:


> après les ombres, me wala partiellement en mosaïqueuh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et l'acné, ça va mieux ?


----------



## Lastrada (26 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> *Voir..*​



hum.





@Doryphore: En fait, si tu boules pas  tu postes un AP.  


*
Prochainement sur vos &#233;crans, ici m&#234;me : Le Suicide, par Melounette.*​


----------



## Doryphore (26 Septembre 2006)

Chouette l&#224;, le reflet au milieu d'une photo plus vaste ! (d&#233;sol&#233; pour le com, je ne peux pas rajouter de points disco &#224; Lastrada pour le moment ^^)


----------



## La mouette (26 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> hum.



Je suis naturel moi, sans ..enfin bref ..


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Lastrada (26 Septembre 2006)

Ca doit pas &#234;tre facile de trouver des filles au minois adapt&#233; ?

Edit: Le 2, le 2 !! 

_M&#233;lounette, alors ?, vas-y, &#231;a va se voir maintenant..._

No floudaran :




Edit2 : Gasp, i believe i can fly once again.


----------



## sofiping (26 Septembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bon... personne ?? Les filles ? Nan ? Pas intéressées plus que ça ?? Hè je suis prêt à payer le resto avant et tout, à faire des bisous et à discuter, je vais pas vous baiser direct hein ! (enfin sauf si c'est vous qui demandez) :rateau:




- Mamy ... ferme les yeux!!!  
- la confiture a la framboise c'est pour Jptk  
- le doigt c'est pour Webo :love: et ... Jptk :rateau: 
- et le ban ... c'est pour moi ...nan ???


----------



## mado (26 Septembre 2006)

Dis Amélie, t'en as fait quoi des framboises ?


----------



## benkenobi (26 Septembre 2006)

sofiping a dit:


> - Mamy ... ferme les yeux!!!
> - la confiture a la framboise c'est pour Jptk
> - le doigt c'est pour Webo :love: et ... Jptk :rateau:
> - et le ban ... c'est pour moi ...nan ???



T'as mis trop de confiture !!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2006)

sofiping a dit:


> - et le ban ... c'est pour moi ...nan ???


Bon, elle a montré un sein. On est partis pour cinq pages de commentaires pertinents et de bon goût.


----------



## IceandFire (26 Septembre 2006)

le portrait du jour du birthday  une image pieuse....


----------



## wip (26 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Bon, elle a montré un sein. On est partis pour cinq pages de commentaires pertinents et de bon goût.


----------



## bengilli (26 Septembre 2006)

sofiping a dit:


> - et le ban ... c'est pour moi ...nan ???




Nan  je te couvre :rateau:

Bon les pignoufs, laissez tomber les conventions, je veux trois pages d'autoportraits trash !


----------



## da capo (26 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Bon, elle a montr&#233; un sein. On est partis pour cinq pages de commentaires pertinents et de bon go&#251;t.



Moi j'aime et j'ai salu&#233;.

Il y a de la g&#233;n&#233;rosit&#233; et de l'humour.

Montre nous tes poils doc et les commentaires tourneront court.



			
				un mec en rouge a dit:
			
		

> je veux trois pages d'autoportraits trash !



pr&#233;cise la demande, on manque d'inspiration.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Moi j'aime et j'ai salué.
> 
> Il y a de la générosité et de l'humour.
> 
> Montre nous tes poils doc et les commentaires tourneront court.


C'est déjà fait. La fonction Recherche est ton amie, tu peux l'utiliser aussi.


----------



## chandler_jf (26 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est déjà fait. La fonction Recherche est ton amie, tu peux l'utiliser aussi.



Oui mais il préfère sûrement la fonction Encore à la fonction recherche


----------



## dool (26 Septembre 2006)

sofiping a dit:


> - Mamy ... ferme les yeux!!!
> - la confiture a la framboise c'est pour Jptk
> - le doigt c'est pour Webo :love: et ... Jptk :rateau:
> - et le ban ... c'est pour moi ...nan ???
> ...



Rha j'adoooore :love: (si j'avais su j'aurai attendu avant de te "répondre" )....mais euh j'ai associé le doigt à Patoch moi !!   Il aimerait aussi alors je lui dédie pour toi ! Je peux ?!



J'envie tellement tes talents encore et encore......


----------



## bengilli (26 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> pr&#233;cise la demande, on manque d'inspiration.



Comme d'hab.... :sleep: 




Je manque un peu d'accessoires ici


----------



## da capo (26 Septembre 2006)

bengilli a dit:


> Je manque un peu d'accessoires ici



Et la clarinette ?


----------



## bengilli (26 Septembre 2006)

on la voit pas avec ce cadrage... :rateau:


----------



## da capo (26 Septembre 2006)

bengilli a dit:


> on la voit pas avec ce cadrage... :rateau:



Bon, la pate &#224; tartiner, c'est excellent mais pas exactement le top pour &#8230;
enfin, bref.

Pour l'option cracra, je botte en touche. Partie remise (gamin pas couch&#233; en surplus   )


----------



## Craquounette (26 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Et la clarinette ?



Le plus important dans la clarinette c'est pas l'instrument.... mais la langue  
N'est-ce pas Bengili ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Septembre 2006)

bengilli a dit:


> Nan  je te couvre :rateau:
> 
> Bon les pignoufs, laissez tomber les conventions, je veux trois pages d'autoportraits trash !



Puisqu'on parle de Sofi... 






:style: :style: :style:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Septembre 2006)

bengilli a dit:


> Bon les pignoufs, laissez tomber les conventions, je veux trois pages d'autoportraits trash !



Ca ira ça :






    

PS : le bidule bleu avec le logo Apple, c'est ma corbeille à papier.


----------



## alèm (26 Septembre 2006)

_voil&#224; :  les deux r&#233;actions plus qu'ad&#233;quates sont celles de Bengilli et de mon patoch ch&#233;ri...

voil&#224;, je le fais pour Doc et pour Doc, sueur et peau canc&#233;reuse inside...






bises &#224; sofi ! 
_


----------



## PommeQ (26 Septembre 2006)

Allez une petite deformation ... mais vraiment parce que ca part en vrille    





:rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## da capo (26 Septembre 2006)

*A Tribute to PatochPing*







​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Septembre 2006)

La superposition de ces 2 images :



PommeQ a dit:


> http://img133.imageshack.us/img133/6200/img2183copiews9.jpg





starmac a dit:


> http://starmac.free.fr/macgeneration/tribute.jpg



permet d'imaginer des choses... assez trash justement.


----------



## PommeQ (26 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> La superposition de ces 2 images :
> 
> 
> permet d'imaginer des choses... assez trash justement.



Je n'avais pas oser    :rateau:


----------



## da capo (26 Septembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> Je n'avais pas oser    :rateau:



Si, justement, dans ton cdb.


----------



## katelijn (26 Septembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> Allez une petite deformation ... mais vraiment parce que ca part en vrille
> 
> 
> Jolie tricot​
> :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:



Quel numéro d'aiguilles?


----------



## dool (26 Septembre 2006)




----------



## katelijn (26 Septembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> En apesanteur?



 :love:


----------



## r0m1 (26 Septembre 2006)

Hop hop un nouveau petit AP, un peu en décalage avec ce qu'il y a sur cette page   donc beaucoup moins trash ....



A la mode Terminator part en vacances à Venise...


----------



## sofiping (26 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Bon, elle a montré un sein. On est partis pour cinq pages de commentaires pertinents et de bon goût.



T'as ouvert le bal ... je savais qu'on pouvait compter sur toi


----------



## IceandFire (26 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Ca ira ça :
> .



Dis Iduck c'est toi Laurent Fontaine !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2006)




----------



## chandler_jf (26 Septembre 2006)

A droite (sachant qu'il y a qu'un mec sur la photo et un dieu, il n'y avait qu'une possibilité)


----------



## IceandFire (26 Septembre 2006)

ce soir c'est le rendez vous des c&#233;l&#233;brit&#233;s...Dustin hofman jeune dans le laur&#233;at !!!  le monsieur &#224; droite du Doc et ville


----------



## Picouto (26 Septembre 2006)

Double-Selfportrait





​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> A droite (sachant qu'il y a qu'un mec sur la photo et un dieu, il n'y avait qu'une possibilité)


Monsieur à du goût. J'espère seulement que c'est pas vanille.


----------



## chandler_jf (26 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Monsieur &#224; du go&#251;t. J'esp&#232;re seulement que c'est pas vanille.



Heu ...:rose: 
Les go&#251;ts uniques je suis pas trop pour ... et ils sont aussi tr&#232;s changeants ... &#231;a d&#233;pend en fait ... je pourrais te faire une liste si tu veux


----------



## Grug (26 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


>



fenêtre de droite, balcon du haut


----------



## IceandFire (26 Septembre 2006)

pas mieux !


----------



## mado (26 Septembre 2006)

Au fait la belle sofi.. 

Un petit bout de la chambre chinoise.


----------



## IceandFire (26 Septembre 2006)

une r&#233;ponse &#224; la wayne's world : "Tzouing-Tzouing"  les connaisseurs apr&#233;cieront


----------



## sofiping (27 Septembre 2006)

*Alec Empire a minuit ca calme pas les trasheries ...*





​


----------



## sofiping (27 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Au fait la belle sofi..
> 
> Un petit bout de la chambre chinoise.



Ben tu nous laisses comme &#231;aaaaaaaa sans un mot d'e racontage !!!:rateau:


----------



## JPTK (27 Septembre 2006)

sofiping a dit:


> - Mamy ... ferme les yeux!!!
> - la confiture a la framboise c'est pour Jptk
> - le doigt c'est pour Webo :love: et ... Jptk :rateau:
> - et le ban ... c'est pour moi ...nan ???


----------



## Lastrada (27 Septembre 2006)

Sofi, fewwwww. Et à vous tous :  

Retour à l'ennui :




Je vais prendre des cours de trash, et je reviens.


----------



## da capo (27 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Je vais prendre des cours de trash, et je reviens.



Facile, pourtant. 
tire toi les doigts du c u l et tu verras, le sujet est prêt pour la photo
ps: je ne fréquente pas le gens de la Horde... je suis moins que rien de la Horde


----------



## alèm (27 Septembre 2006)

Katelijn, IceandFire, Chandler_jf sont pri&#233;s de poster un autoportrait dans ce sujet avant leur prochain message. 


_vous avez vu, le message est en vert. _


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Attention, un beau mec est caché dans cette photo




celui avec les lunettes ?  





:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 



trop beaux ces mecs là !!!


----------



## JPTK (27 Septembre 2006)

Dimanche, 11 h 45, lev&#233; depuis 10 minutes &#224; peine, &#224; 45 min d'un anniversaire de mariage que je vais passer en compagnie de gens tr&#232;s sympa, je saurai plus tard qu'au mieux ils &#233;taient Sarkozistes, au pire FN :mouais: Note pour plus tard : maman, il faut nettoyer le miroir de la chambres dami.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Septembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> je saurai plus tard qu'au mieux ils étaient Sarkozistes, au pire FN :mouais:




*Et euh...*
Tu penses quoi du fichage ADN Jptk ?


----------



## AntoineD (27 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Au fait la belle sofi..
> 
> Un petit bout de la chambre chinoise.



Il y a un hôtel, place Clichy,  à Paris, avec des chambres à déco unique... et pas chher, en plus.


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2006)

Yep  Très belle adresse.. :rose:


----------



## AntoineD (27 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Yep  Très belle adresse.. :rose:




oui, promis, on y retournera


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> *A Tribute to PatochPing*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, c'est sûr... Quand on se les sort de là où il faut, on fait du bon boulot...


----------



## dool (27 Septembre 2006)

Je ne suis pas assez pro pour faire trask sorry


----------



## benkenobi (27 Septembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> Bon pied bon oeil



Oui tu as raison, revenons à des choses un peu moins trash...


----------



## La mouette (27 Septembre 2006)

benkenobi a dit:


> Oui tu as raison, revenons à des choses un peu moins trash...



C'est pas l'heure, et puis il n'y a pas le logo -16ans- du CSA


----------



## PommeQ (27 Septembre 2006)

bengilli a dit:


> je veux *trois* pages d'autoportraits trash !



Vous avez vu ce qu'a dit le patron


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Septembre 2006)

Casse-dédi to ze maitre formateur de jet-d'ail.


----------



## Dendrimere (27 Septembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (27 Septembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> Vous avez vu ce qu'a dit le patron



le patron ici n'est pas bengi... _malgré tout le respect que je dois à sa vieille clarinette flappie ! 

de plus les autoportraits ont été postés.

si quand je reviens le sujet a trop dégénéré, je vous rappellerais à ma réputation de grand méchant bannisseur... 


_


----------



## teo (28 Septembre 2006)

Du raisin dans un Jardin Extraordinaire, au coeur du Vexin, le soleil qui se couche et le jus sucré qui coule :love: Bacchus, Dyonisos, les Dieux sont avec moi. Pur hédonisme de l'instant.
Un paysage impressionniste autour de moi. Un de mes plus beaux endroits sur terre. J'y étais hier soir. Et d'un coup, le monde est beau 






_Merci mon oncle pour ton entêtement et merci ma tante pour ta générosité _


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Septembre 2006)

Là, je fais caca.... mais c'est bien moi... les poils, le calbute tout ça...


----------



## benkenobi (28 Septembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> L&#224;, je fais caca.... mais c'est bien moi... les poils, le calbute tout &#231;a...



 Au moins le cale&#231;on est propre, c'est d&#233;j&#224; &#231;a... :sick: :sick:



edit : Tu aurais du poster l&#224;... Prenez votre pied en faisant caca


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Septembre 2006)

J'allais pas en prendre un blanc...


----------



## Foguenne (28 Septembre 2006)

Je suis pour qu'on égalise Madère.
Ya trop de montées et de descentes.


----------



## Lastrada (29 Septembre 2006)

Tout à fait d'accord. Applanissons aussi la montée jusqu'au parc Guell.

Salut les deux


----------



## Lastrada (29 Septembre 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (29 Septembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Là, je fais caca.... mais c'est bien moi... les poils, le calbute tout ça...



Ah oui, je reconnais ta mycose!


----------



## NED (29 Septembre 2006)

*DING !*
....Vous avez un message....





 ​


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Septembre 2006)

Tu t'es assis sur un truc bizarre ???


----------



## Amok (29 Septembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Là, je fais caca.... mais c'est bien moi... les poils, le calbute tout ça...



Je passe mon temps à chercher le vieux slibard qui me servait à passer le polish sur ma voiture, je viens de comprendre que sa disparition datait de ton dernier passage !


----------



## La mouette (29 Septembre 2006)

Et ta voiture a passé le contrôle technique ?


----------



## Amok (29 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Et ta voiture a pass&#233; le contr&#244;le technique ?



Absolument, mais ce chiffon allait &#234;tre jet&#233; : un chien l'avait machouill&#233; et &#233;tait d&#233;c&#233;d&#233; dans l'heure ! 



Foguenne a dit:


> Tongue party



Toutes les occases sont bonnes pour montrer ta langue !


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Je passe mon temps à chercher le vieux slibard qui me servait à passer le polish sur ma voiture, je viens de comprendre que sa disparition datait de ton dernier passage !


 
Celui ci servait à nettoyer le vomi du chien !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Septembre 2006)




----------



## PommeQ (29 Septembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (29 Septembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> Photo du nase devant la fille







Pfff !!!! 
Tu pouvais pas te pousser ?


----------



## PommeQ (29 Septembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Pfff !!!!
> Tu pouvais pas te pousser ?



Au titre de Nase diplomé ... je me dois de tenir un certain standing


----------



## NED (30 Septembre 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Tu t'es assis sur un truc bizarre ???



Non en fait je pète là.....


----------



## joubichou (30 Septembre 2006)

Non en fait je pète là.....:

Tout un art


----------



## benkenobi (30 Septembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> *DING !*
> ....Vous avez un message....





NED a dit:


> Non en fait je p&#232;te l&#224;.....



Ca fait un dr&#244;le de bruit quand tu p&#232;tes, toi ? 

Anus artificiel ou quoi ?? (les chirurgiens ont oubli&#233; une clochette &#224; l'int&#233;rieur...)


----------



## sofiping (30 Septembre 2006)

Dans le scato j'ai pas grand chose ... je repasserai plus tard ...


----------



## da capo (1 Octobre 2006)

que je n'avais pas montré ma tête.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Octobre 2006)

Ce matin, on est allé en famille cueillir des champignons (pas des hallucinogènes !   ) et voilà ma cueillette :


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Ce matin, on est allé en famille cueillir des champignons (pas des hallucinogènes !   ) et voilà ma cueillette :





je m'interroge  

c'est quoi ce sourire occulté sur ce visage d'ange innocent ?


----------



## La mouette (1 Octobre 2006)

Il est assis sur le reste de la cueillette


----------



## tatouille (1 Octobre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> je m'interroge
> 
> c'est quoi ce sourire occult&#233; sur ce visage d'ange innocent ?



toi tu n'as jamais pris de champis 
t'as tout sauf une geule d'ange et quant &#224; rester assis ...


----------



## Lastrada (1 Octobre 2006)

Tu pousses pas un peu, là, non ?


----------



## da capo (1 Octobre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> toi tu n'as jamais pris de champis



des trucs comme ceux là ?


----------



## La mouette (1 Octobre 2006)

Dans les bouzes de vache


----------



## Lastrada (1 Octobre 2006)

Berk.


----------



## r0m1 (1 Octobre 2006)

Mais il est partout ce Lastrada !!! dès que je vois un miroir j'ai l'impression qu'il va surgir


----------



## macelene (1 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> que je n'avais pas montré ma tête.






			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin, on est allé en famille cueillir des champignons (pas des hallucinogènes !   ) et voilà ma cueillette :






			
				Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Tu pousses pas un peu, là, non ?





On voit bien que c'est dimanche... vous avez l'air bien reposé... :rateau:


----------



## Lastrada (1 Octobre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> Mais il est partout ce Lastrada !!! dès que je vois un miroir j'ai l'impression qu'il va surgir



  

en général, je passe pour un taré dans la rue.


----------



## da capo (1 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> en g&#233;n&#233;ral, je passe pour un tar&#233; dans la rue.



Seulement dans la rue ? 

Bon, moi aussi je sors, des fois.

*La guinguette*


----------



## macelene (1 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Seulement dans la rue ?
> 
> Bon, moi aussi je sors, des fois.
> 
> *La guinguette*



Il doit dater celui-ci...?


----------



## da capo (1 Octobre 2006)

macelene a dit:


> Il doit dater celui-ci...?



Cet après-midi  
Si tu fais référence à la guinguette, c'est tout près de chez moi dans un parc très calme et peu connu.
On y danse encore.


----------



## Lastrada (1 Octobre 2006)

ah oui quand m&#234;me.



			
				Starmania a dit:
			
		

> Seulement dans la rue ?



Je veux revenir &#224; la version 1.0


----------



## jahrom (1 Octobre 2006)

Celui ci date du jour de l'an 2004. En plein préparatif...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Octobre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> je m'interroge
> 
> c'est quoi ce sourire occulté sur ce visage d'ange innocent ?



Je ne sais pas sourire quand on me prend en photo. Voilà, c'est tout.    



La mouette a dit:


> Il est assis sur le reste de la cueillette



Ca va pas, non ? Avec mon poids, le reste de la cueillette serait en purée.


----------



## Lastrada (2 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Je ne sais pas sourire quand on me prend en photo. Voil&#224;, c'est tout.



M&#234;me quand tu te prends toi m&#234;me en photo ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> M&#234;me quand tu te prends toi m&#234;me en photo ?
> 
> http://static.flickr.com/93/258270283_6236cc82c0.jpg​



Pareil. 

Mais je ne suis visiblement pas le seul.


----------



## Lastrada (2 Octobre 2006)

Ah ouais, mais l&#224; je fais mon regard t&#233;n&#233;breux N# 26, je ne peux pas tout faire, non plus.


----------



## NED (2 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Ce matin, on est all&#233; en famille cueillir des champignons (pas des hallucinog&#232;nes !   ) et voil&#224; ma cueillette :
> 
> _une photo qu'on ne cite pas, c'est marqu&#233; dans les annonces_




Ptin *BASSOU*, t'aurais pas pris un peu de poids sur cette photo? faut arreter de bouffer des champignons......


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Ah ouais, mais l&#224; je fais mon regard t&#233;n&#233;breux N# 26, je ne peux pas tout faire, non plus.


Et le sourire extra large, c'est quel num&#233;ro ? 



NED a dit:


> Ptin *BASSOU*, t'aurais pas pris un peu de poids sur cette photo? faut arreter de bouffer des champignons......



Nan. Le poids, je l'avais pris avant de bouffer des champignons.


----------



## NED (2 Octobre 2006)

_Je suis toujours 
plein de Poésie
au reveil...





==  ==_​


----------



## CRISPEACE (2 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> _Je suis toujours
> plein de Poésie
> au reveil...
> 
> ==  ==_​





Oh oui ! Quel poète !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Octobre 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Oh oui ! Quel poète !



Sévèremet burné le poète.


----------



## iNano (2 Octobre 2006)

Tu as les orteils poilus...


----------



## Amok (2 Octobre 2006)

Une marelle MacG !


----------



## La mouette (2 Octobre 2006)

Il est somnambule


----------



## jeromemac (2 Octobre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> L&#224;, je fais caca.... mais c'est bien moi... les poils, le calbute tout &#231;a...
> 
> http://xxxxxxxxxx/caca.jpg



cam&#233;ra embarqu&#233;e? :rose:


----------



## chandler_jf (2 Octobre 2006)

jeromemac a dit:


> cam&#233;ra embarqu&#233;e? :rose:



Pour &#231;a il faut demander &#224; Zyrol 

_Je sais alem .... tu en auras deux quand j'aurais r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; un APN_


----------



## tatouille (2 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> _Je suis toujours
> plein de Poésie
> au reveil...
> 
> ==  ==_​



http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phtirius_inguinalis


----------



## NED (2 Octobre 2006)

iNano a dit:


> Tu as les orteils poilus...



Ouaip et t'as pas vu les jamboneaux!


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Ouaip et t'as pas vu les jamboneaux!



Je ne suis pas sûre que tout le monde te croit sur parole


----------



## imimi (2 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas sûre que tout le monde te croit sur parole


Je ne suis pas sûre que tout le monde veuille le vérifier de visu :sick:


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Octobre 2006)

imimi a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sûre que tout le monde veuille le vérifier de visu :sick:



Je comprends  Néanmoins la collection comporte déjà quelques pièces de choix


----------



## teo (2 Octobre 2006)

imimi a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sûre que tout le monde veuille le vérifier de visu :sick:



_Ne décourageons pas les vocations, iMimi _ Déjà qu'il fallait tenter le pyjama à rayure   alors s'il veut passer au boxer, c'est pas moi qui vais le décourager 




_Malow: en brune comme ça tu es terrible  :love:_


----------



## NED (2 Octobre 2006)

Quelle bande de voyeurs!!!
 
En fait c'est un thread pour se rincer l'oeil....


----------



## imimi (2 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Quelle bande de voyeurs!!!
> 
> En fait c'est un thread pour se rincer l'oeil....


 
Bah tant qu'y aura des exhibitionnistes...


----------



## La mouette (2 Octobre 2006)




----------



## CRISPEACE (2 Octobre 2006)

Voir la pièce jointe 12102


----------



## Lastrada (2 Octobre 2006)

Qui a encore laiss&#233; trainer ce balais ?


----------



## wip (2 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Qui a encore laissé trainer ce balais ?


C'est pas moi, promis, je viens de vérifier, il est bien là...


----------



## petillon (2 Octobre 2006)

Yop je m'y mets.. bon c'est la meme que sur le profil mais je l'aime bien et elle est très recente...

heu j'espere que l'image s'affichera..


----------



## Dendrimere (2 Octobre 2006)




----------



## La mouette (2 Octobre 2006)

Par moment j'ai peur sur MacGé :afraid:


----------



## Lastrada (2 Octobre 2006)

wip a dit:


> C'est pas moi, promis, je viens de vérifier, il est bien là...
> 
> *Reflet d'Amibe​*



 une amibe



dendrimere a dit:


> *Un marin*​



Excellllllentissime, abracadabantesque.

Ah, c'est pas de la noyure de poiscaillade, ça madame.


----------



## wip (2 Octobre 2006)

Me faire traiter d'amibe maintenant.... ch'ui descendu bien bas  

Dendrim&#232;re, avec ce bonnet,  tu me fais penser au jeune qui vend de l'herbe dans Am&#233;rican Beauty 

EDIT: A pu photo, c'&#233;tait pour la galerie d'&#224; cot&#233;...


----------



## da capo (2 Octobre 2006)

tu nous montres ta derni&#232;re proth&#232;se ?


----------



## Melounette (2 Octobre 2006)

Euh...t'es où dans la photo ?  C'est toi l'espèce de crémaillère qu'en est pas une ? Ca te va bien ces couleurs flashies.


----------



## Lastrada (2 Octobre 2006)

Et toi, t'es o&#249; ?


----------



## wip (2 Octobre 2006)

Désolé, erreur de galerie... :rose:


----------



## JPTK (2 Octobre 2006)

teo a dit:


> _Malow: en brune comme &#231;a tu es terrible  :love:_




Putin trop bonace c clair, vite donn&#233; moa son fone number kikou mega lol PTDR !


----------



## jahrom (2 Octobre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Putin trop bonace c clair, vite donné moa son fone number kikou mega lol PTDR !



Cadeau


----------



## teo (2 Octobre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Putin trop bonace c clair, vite donn&#233; moa son fone number kikou mega lol PTDR !




Moi je l'ai moi je l'ai moi je l'ai

Et je le donnerai pas 


Je le garde pour moi (_pas taper jahrom_ )



_Edith: dire que sans moi, personne n'aurait fait de remarque sur Mr. et Mme Nitroglyc&#233;rine: deux bombes r&#233;unies sous le m&#234;me toit    :love:_


----------



## jahrom (2 Octobre 2006)

teo a dit:


> ...Mr. et Mme Nitroglycérine: deux bombes réunies sous le même toit    :love:[/I]



     mais un peu :rose:  aussi.


----------



## Lastrada (3 Octobre 2006)




----------



## NED (3 Octobre 2006)

Rhhha ptin !!!
chui pas bien reveillé, j'ai un voile devant les yeux là???


----------



## teo (3 Octobre 2006)

Pyjama ou cale&#231;on ?


----------



## Stargazer (3 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> _*un gars avec une fille*_ ​



Le gonze il a une fille dans ses bras et il prend tout de même des photos ... C'est soit un professionnalisme à toute épreuve, soit une erreur évidente dans le choix des priorités !  Moi en tout cas j'ai ma réponse ...  

Mais bon ça reste toujours excellent !


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Octobre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Le gonze il a une fille dans ses bras et il prend tout de même des photos ... C'est soit un professionnalisme à toute épreuve, soit une erreur évidente dans le choix des priorités !  Moi en tout cas j'ai ma réponse ...
> 
> Mais bon ça reste toujours excellent !



ou alors il maîtrise assez les deux techniques pour les faire en même temps ...


----------



## Lastrada (3 Octobre 2006)

Oui, il y a des gars qui ne peuvent pas faire deux choses &#224; la fois. Par exemple, ils se cassent la gueule dans les escaliers, s'ils m&#226;chent un chewing gum en m&#234;me temps. 

Moi, je ma&#238;trise. :style:


----------



## da capo (3 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> chewing gum



Chewing-gum ?

Je pensais qu'on parlait de cha-mallow ...


----------



## AntoineD (3 Octobre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Le gonze il a une fille dans ses bras et il prend tout de même des photos ... C'est soit un professionnalisme à toute épreuve, soit une erreur évidente dans le choix des priorités !  Moi en tout cas j'ai ma réponse ...
> 
> Mais bon ça reste toujours excellent !



Ah ! j'avais même pas vu la fille au premier coup d'oeil


----------



## Lastrada (3 Octobre 2006)

Je sens que Sofiping va pas tarder &#224; passer nous d&#233;poser une bombe


----------



## jeromemac (3 Octobre 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 12102



toujours aussi charmante belle plante  :rose::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Octobre 2006)

J'ai fait quelques autoportraits en vacances, le temps de les alléger et je les pose d'ici demain...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai fait quelques autoportraits en vacances...


Traduire : "pendant ma cure".


----------



## JPTK (3 Octobre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai fait quelques autoportraits en vacances, le temps de les alléger et je les pose d'ici demain...



Ouaouh j'espère que tu es plus rapide pour le reste


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Traduire : "pendant ma cure".



oui, de charcuterie corse


----------



## Craquounette (3 Octobre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai fait quelques autoportraits en vacances, le temps de les alléger et je les pose d'ici demain...



Voilà comment faire rêver toute la population féminine de MacG pendant une journée entière...


----------



## Melounette (3 Octobre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Voilà comment faire rêver toute la population féminine de MacG pendant une journée entière...


Tu m'étonnes.:love: mmmmh Fabfab.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> oui, de charcuterie corse



*Coppa, lonzu, prizutu, salcicia..*. :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Lastrada (3 Octobre 2006)

Tout le monde aime le cochon visiblement, ici.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Tout le monde aime le cochon visiblement, ici.



Oui... et lui nous craint


----------



## mamyblue (3 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Tu m'étonnes.:love: mmmmh Fabfab.


Moi pas


----------



## La mouette (3 Octobre 2006)

Fab'Fab c'est bien ..

Fifille c'est mieux


----------



## tatouille (3 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui... et lui nous craint



quelle bande d'islamistes ses Corses


----------



## Lastrada (3 Octobre 2006)

Tu confonds pas avec int&#233;griste ? esp&#232;ce de catholique  !  

Ce sidi , qui aime vraiment les corses ? hein ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Ce sidi , qui aime vraiment les corses ? hein ?



Nous... Ce qui nous suffit amplement...

Ah, oui... J'oubliais : Et ceux qui se sentent oblig&#233;s de le clamer haut et fort de peur de se faire raser la cabane...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> quelle bande d'islamistes ses Corses



Et ta mémé, elle est boudhiste?


----------



## tatouille (3 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et ta mémé, elle est boudhiste?



[MODE BOUDHA]
  Qui aime bien; chatouille bien 

[/MODE BOUDHA]


----------



## Lastrada (3 Octobre 2006)

Tatouille a dit:
			
		

> ha ces continentaux



Mais, Tatouille, tu ne m'avais jamais dit que tu avais du sang corse !!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2006)

Deux pages sans autoportrait, ça ne dérange personne ?


----------



## Lastrada (3 Octobre 2006)

.
.






.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Deux pages sans autoportrait, ça ne dérange personne ?



Tu vois, ce que tu me pousses à faire pour pénitence, vautré dans la contrition que je suis...


----------



## r0m1 (3 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada: quelle rapidité ! 

Patoch: ton "manger-de-banane" révéle la part de féminité qui est en toi.... 

-----------> Je m'en vais , je suis plus là.....


----------



## NED (3 Octobre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Pyjama ou caleçon ?



Là...heu juste t-shirt et rien d'autre.
Je vais éviter l'auto-portrait sur ce coup là.....


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2006)

_*bon... je vais filer mon password &#224; DocEvil, vous rigolerez moins ! 

et mes posts seront mieux &#233;crits !  
*_


----------



## PommeQ (3 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Octobre 2006)

Je viens de mââââter certains de vos autoportraits ici, je me suis bien marrée!

C'est marrant (décidemment), j'ai l'impression de vous connaitre mieux... mais j'ai du mal à encaisser certains visages, pas qu'ils soient moches, hein, non pas du tout, mais juste que je ne les imaginaient pas comme ça... Ou alors, je pensais que c'était des hommes mais en fait non... bref, un petit moment de bonheur! 

:love: 

Ich liebe MacG!


----------



## Lastrada (3 Octobre 2006)

Pareil, j'ai longtemps cru que Patoch et JPTK &#233;taient des hommes, mais en fait, non. Ca choque, hein ?

_Et il para&#238;t que Sofiping se fait doubler. Sisi._


----------



## Picouto (3 Octobre 2006)

je passe faire coucou le temps d'une pause dans ma lecture... :rateau:




​


----------



## mado (3 Octobre 2006)

Argh.. Je pouvais pas la rater celle là.


----------



## Lastrada (3 Octobre 2006)

Coucou aussi.


----------



## PommeQ (3 Octobre 2006)




----------



## NED (3 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> _Carton Jaune_​
> Coucou aussi.



C'est malin de se tripoter sous la table comme &#231;a petit garnement....:hein:


----------



## Lastrada (3 Octobre 2006)

Le probl&#232;me de l'image, c'est qu'elle peut pr&#234;ter &#224; pleins d'interpr&#233;tations qui &#233;chappent totalement &#224; la volont&#233; de l'auteur...


----------



## Picouto (3 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> AP​
> Coucou aussi.




Au suivant
Au suivant
Au suivant


----------



## PommeQ (3 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Le problème de l'image, c'est qu'elle peut prêter à pleins d'interprétations qui échappent totalement à la volonté de l'auteur...



Ouais, ouais :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (3 Octobre 2006)

Donc r&#233;sumons:
- Picouto est gaucher
- lastrada droitier.

y'a des ambidextres?


----------



## Picouto (3 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Donc résumons:
> - Picouto est gaucher
> - lastrada droitier.
> 
> y'a des ambidextres?


sofiping ?


----------



## NED (3 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Le problème de l'image, c'est qu'elle peut prêter à pleins d'interprétations qui échappent totalement à la volonté de l'auteur...



Oui la preuve j'en ai profité pour me prendre un carton jaune en prime :mouais:


----------



## macelene (3 Octobre 2006)

en attendant de revêtir un habit de nuit...  n'est ce pas Ned...   







​


----------



## kanako (3 Octobre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Je viens de mââââter certains de vos autoportraits ici, je me suis bien marrée!
> 
> C'est marrant (décidemment), j'ai l'impression de vous connaitre mieux... mais j'ai du mal à encaisser certains visages, pas qu'ils soient moches, hein, non pas du tout, mais juste que je ne les imaginaient pas comme ça... Ou alors, je pensais que c'était des hommes mais en fait non... bref, un petit moment de bonheur!
> 
> ...



Oui c'est vraiment une bonne idée, 
 merci Jahrom
mais c'est dommage, elle est pas à jour : j'y suis pas (snif)  

:rose: 
(je suis en train d'uvrer pour récuperer nos photos de vacances, j'avais pris pas mal d'autoportrait en pensant à vous, mais comme c'était pas mon APN enfin bon c'est galère, mais promis dès que je les ai je pense à vous)


----------



## tatouille (4 Octobre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Je viens de mââââter certains de vos autoportraits ici, je me suis bien marrée!
> 
> C'est marrant (décidemment), j'ai l'impression de vous connaitre mieux... mais j'ai du mal à encaisser certains visages, pas qu'ils soient moches, hein, non pas du tout, mais juste que je ne les imaginaient pas comme ça... Ou alors, je pensais que c'était des hommes mais en fait non... bref, un petit moment de bonheur!
> 
> ...



c'est sur sur le tient øn se marre møins  tout est dans la langue de ce chers Jøhan


----------



## NED (4 Octobre 2006)

Ma femme a acheté ça a notre bambin :





Je ne savais pas que j'avais de la famille sur la banquise..... ​


----------



## IceandFire (4 Octobre 2006)




----------



## sofiping (4 Octobre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> sofiping ?


Tu veux qu'je t'aide a tourner les pages des deux mains ? :love: 

(Je reviens ... je merdois pour les tofs!!!) ....




Lastrada a dit:


> Je sens que Sofiping va pas tarder &#224; passer nous d&#233;poser une bombe


&#231;a s'appelera "mes fesses dans les crocus" ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Octobre 2006)

sofiping a dit:


> &#231;a s'appelera "mes fesses dans les crocus" ...



C'est d&#233;j&#224; plus fin que "MCSTN"...


----------



## sofiping (4 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## sofiping (4 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est d&#233;j&#224; plus fin que "MCSTN"...



Pas si tu as le C propre ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Octobre 2006)

Les C...


----------



## Lastrada (4 Octobre 2006)

Je suis s&#251;r qu'elle en a.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Je suis sûr qu'elle en a.



Plus que certains... À n'en pas douter...


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Octobre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> c'est sur sur le tient øn se marre møins  tout est dans la langue de ce chers Jøhan



C'est pour faire de la pub...


----------



## AntoineD (5 Octobre 2006)

Si, si, c'est un autoportrait de ce week-end :






Je n'expliquerai pas la raison de nos accoutrements.

Et le premier qui m'a trouv&#233;, je le tue.



Bonne nuit. :love:


----------



## Lastrada (5 Octobre 2006)

..


----------



## PommeQ (5 Octobre 2006)

AntoineD ... contrôle des autorisations  :modo:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Octobre 2006)

Groose tempête sur la Gironde mardi matin. Plus d'électricité pendant presque 3 jours (elle est revenue aujourd'hui en fin de matinée). On s'éclaire à l'ancienne.


----------



## IceandFire (5 Octobre 2006)

Pascal aretes    iduck


----------



## Picouto (5 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> tof dans le schwartz
> 
> Groose temp&#234;te sur la Gironde mardi matin. Plus d'&#233;lectricit&#233; pendant presque 3 jours (elle est revenue aujourd'hui en fin de matin&#233;e). On s'&#233;claire &#224; l'ancienne.


Et ton imac marche sur batterie ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Octobre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Et ton imac marche sur batterie ?



Non, h&#233;las. 

'tain ! 3 jours sans poster ! :afraid:


----------



## Lastrada (5 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Par moment j'ai peur sur MacGé :afraid:



..............


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> ..............



Tu veux une bougie (pour y voir plus clair) ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Lastrada (5 Octobre 2006)

Bon je commence, aheum :

HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIiiii FabFaaaaaaaaaaaab. :love: :love:


----------



## r0m1 (5 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Bon je commence, aheum :
> 
> HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIiiii FabFaaaaaaaaaaaab. :love: :love:



ça y est tu as viré de bord ??? 

Très fort ce Fab'Fab ....


----------



## imimi (5 Octobre 2006)

Pas besoin de virer de bord : Fab'Fab' est unisexe


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> ça y est tu as viré de bord ???
> 
> Très fort ce Fab'Fab ....




et encore, il m'a pas vu. Du calme s'il vous plait mesdames. 


Nan, je déconne, si il me voyait, de peur; il se ferait ermite.


----------



## Melounette (5 Octobre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> _photo canon d'un mec canon_







Raaaaaaaaaaah, mais qu'est'ce qu'il...de dieu de.....p'tin mais.....spa pos.....fais chaud là...fioooouh....agagaga...
Gnaaaaaaaaaa
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Edit : Et bravo pour ton bouquin ! Yupulele !\o/
'tin, y a rien au-dessus de mon Fabounet, je l'ai toujours dit.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Octobre 2006)

Heuuuuuuu... tiens ; un Kleenex...


----------



## da capo (5 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Heuuuuuuu... tiens ; un Kleenex...



Faudra que je pense à te rendre celui que tu m'as filé, il y a un moment...

Il est sec maintenant.


----------



## jahrom (5 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Raaaaaaaaaaah, mais qu'est'ce qu'il...de dieu de.....p'tin mais.....spa pos.....fais chaud là...fioooouh....agagaga...




Justine ?


----------



## imimi (5 Octobre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Justine ?


Annette !


----------



## Melounette (5 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Heuuuuuuu... tiens ; un Kleenex...


Trop tard je ne suis plus que l'ombre de moi-même.







jahrom a dit:


> Justine ?


Arrête, même elle je l'envie là tout de suite.:rateau: 

Non, mais impossible de le regarder plus de 10 secondes l'autoportrait du Fabfab.rrrrr:love:


----------



## iNano (5 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Trop tard je ne suis plus que l'ombre de moi-m&#234;me.
> 
> Arr&#234;te, m&#234;me elle je l'envie l&#224; tout de suite.:rateau:
> 
> Non, mais impossible de le regarder plus de 10 secondes l'autoportrait du Fabfab.rrrrr:love:



M&#234;me moi je suis toute &#233;moustill&#233;e... c'est dire ! J'imagine pas dans quel &#233;tat tu dois &#234;tre... :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (5 Octobre 2006)

Bon ça va hein !!!         

Il est peut-être, éventuellement pas trop mal bien, si on aime le genre anti-Gillette , mais bon pas de quoi flooder pendant des heures, en oubliant de rentrer la langue..et puis les filles qui vous croyez qui a pris la photo hein ???  Un touriste Japonais de passage ... ?


----------



## imimi (5 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> et puis les filles qui vous croyez qui a pris la photo hein ??? Un touriste Japonais de passage ... ?


Ben c'est Fab'Fab' puisque c'est un autoportrait  
Pis nous enlève pas nos fantaaaasssssssmes d'abord !


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Bon ça va hein !!!
> 
> Il est peut-être, éventuellement pas trop mal bien, si on aime le genre anti-Gillette , mais bon pas de quoi flooder pendant des heures, en oubliant de rentrer la langue..et puis les filles qui vous croyez qui a pris la photo hein ??? Un touriste Japonais de passage ... ?



_
bien d'accord sur le flood mais sur la fin de ton post, on peut quand même espérer que dans Autoportrait, la photo soit prise par fab' lui-même..._


----------



## La mouette (5 Octobre 2006)

Oui mais comment veux-tu poster ( en tant que mec je parle hein.. ) un autoportrait après ..
Je viens déjà de vivre la douloureuse perte de mon iPod , alors perdre aussi la face, c'est pas ....possible

Bon je sors acheter des fraises ..


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Octobre 2006)

plus classique


----------



## imimi (5 Octobre 2006)

Rhaaahhh... :love: :love: :love: 
Chique ! chique ! chique ! à chaque fois on en voit un peu plus







:rose: 


_Heu sinon ton bouquin là, qu'est-ce c'est ?_


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Octobre 2006)

imimi a dit:


> Rhaaahhh... :love: :love: :love:
> Chique ! chique ! chique ! &#224; chaque fois on en voit un peu plus
> 
> 
> ...



Ca s'appelle _Les Ann&#233;es Sitcom_ et &#231;a raconte les coulisses d'une soci&#233;t&#233; de production bien connue...


----------



## mamyblue (5 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Trop tard je ne suis plus que l'ombre de moi-m&#234;me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben reste avec nous, tu vas quand m&#234;me pas tomber dans les pommes :hein: Sinon tu pourras m&#234;me plus le regarder 10 secondes


----------



## Lastrada (5 Octobre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca s'appelle _Les Années Sitcom_ et ça raconte les coulisses d'une société de production bien connue...



Fabien. Franchement. Pourquoi écrire un livre, alors qu'un calendrier suffirait amplement ?


----------



## La mouette (5 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Fabien. Franchement. Pourquoi écrire un livre, là où un calendrier suffirait amplement ?



Si le livre marche il fait le calendrier ..


----------



## NED (5 Octobre 2006)

*Un bisou?
:love: *



​


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Si le livre marche il fait le calendrier ..



En relief, même...


----------



## da capo (5 Octobre 2006)

Un peu de modestie, voyons&#8230;

le bas-relief ne suffit donc pas


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2006)

_NED : t'es graphiste chez Roberto Vendez l'homme au 3,4mo pur 435x325 pixels ? c'est trop large. 600 pixels max. tu vas finir par avoir ton deuxi&#232;me averto toi. 
_


----------



## macmarco (5 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3998249 a dit:
			
		

> _NED : t'es graphiste chez Roberto Vendez l'homme au 3,4mo pur 435x325 pixels ? c'est trop large. 600 pixels max. tu vas finir par avoir ton deuxième averto toi.
> _





Deux graphistes PAO.


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Deux graphistes PAO.




_les pires...   

mais yen a des mignonnes... _


----------



## NED (5 Octobre 2006)

*Un bisou?
:love: *



​


----------



## Lastrada (5 Octobre 2006)

Tu sors un bouquin ?


----------



## jpmiss (5 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Tu sors un bouquin ?
> 
> 
> ​




Merde, t'es con! Un froc tout propre!


----------



## tatouille (5 Octobre 2006)

comme quoi les tetes d'assassin ca marche toujours avec les femelles


----------



## macelene (5 Octobre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> comme quoi les tetes d'assassin ca marche toujours avec les femelles




... et toi tu nous la montres quand ta tête d'assassin....


----------



## Lastrada (5 Octobre 2006)

ouais !!! 

Tatouille, montre nous tes ... euh.. tes yeux ?


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2006)

_Tatouille a d&#233;j&#224; post&#233; plusieurs autoportraits mais apr&#232;s les femmes se d&#233;chainent et les m&#226;les ont l'ego bless&#233;...
_


----------



## Lastrada (5 Octobre 2006)

ah ouais, alors, en jeunes premiers on a eu la dose pour la journ&#233;e semaine un bout de temps, l&#224;. 

Jp, tu voudrais pas doucher les ardeurs de tout le monde, d'un coup d'un seul ?


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2006)

_je viens de retrouver des autoportraits faits avec l'amie mulattabianca coucou: amok ! ) et j'aime bien_ celui-l&#224;

_et je me rends compte que je dois avoir le revers de_ cette photo _sur mes HDs_


----------



## r0m1 (6 Octobre 2006)

Petit dernier avant la nuit .... :sleep:


----------



## islacoulxii (6 Octobre 2006)

c'est un petit bout de moi...


----------



## NED (6 Octobre 2006)

En fait vous nous montrez l'oeil et son iris avant et apres l'opération de la cataracte quoi....


----------



## jpmiss (6 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> ah ouais, alors, en jeunes premiers on a eu la dose pour la journ&#233;e semaine un bout de temps, l&#224;.
> 
> Jp, tu voudrais pas doucher les ardeurs de tout le monde, d'un coup d'un seul ?



Pourquoi tu dis &#231;a? Moi aussi je peux provoquer des explosions de foufounes! 

C'est d'ailleurs pour &#231;a que je poste rarement ici


----------



## Lastrada (6 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pourquoi tu dis &#231;a? Moi aussi je peux provoquer des explosions de foufounes!
> 
> C'est d'ailleurs pour &#231;a que je poste rarement ici



Mais bien s&#251;r. C'est juste au r&#233;veil, o&#249; tu es moins &#224; ton avantage.


----------



## jahrom (6 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pourquoi tu dis ça? Moi aussi je peux provoquer des explosions de foufounes!



Tiens c'est pas con. Je propose en excusivité pour ce week-end un petit jeu.
Les hommes sont invités à venir placer un autoportrait, dont le but est de provoquer une explosion de foufounes.
Le concours débute ce soir 18h00 à dimanche 18h00.
J'invite les filles (et garçon à foufounes) à voter...

Bon courage


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Octobre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Tiens c'est pas con. Je propose en excusivité pour ce week-end un petit jeu.
> Les hommes sont invités à venir placer un autoportrait, dont le but est de provoquer une explosion de foufounes.
> Le concours débute ce soir 18h00 à dimanche 18h00.
> Bon courage


C'est pas avec moi qu'elles vont exploser les foufounes !


----------



## Lastrada (6 Octobre 2006)

Pas mieux 

Ayons la positive attitude : y 'a peut &#234;tre des perverses dans le lot, faut essayer, mon canard.


----------



## da capo (6 Octobre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Les hommes sont invités à venir placer un autoportrait,



Pour ne pas gâcher le suspens, je ne présenterai aucun cliché  



jahrom a dit:


> Le concours débute ce soir 18h00 à dimanche 18h00.



Super ! en pleine fermeture du forum


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Pas mieux
> 
> Ayons la positive attitude : y 'a peut être des perverses dans le lot, faut essayer, mon canard.


Vraiment très perverses alors.


----------



## jahrom (6 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Super ! en pleine fermeture du forum



Et alors, le forum ferme, mais les APN fonctionnent non ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Vraiment très perverses alors.



Moi moi moi!


----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Moi moi moi!




_toi tu postes un autoportrait sinon tu n'auras plus accès au sujet... 
_


----------



## Amok (6 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3998519 a dit:
			
		

> _je viens de retrouver des autoportraits faits avec l'amie mulattabianca coucou: amok ! ) _



Oh ! Je l'avais oubliée, celle là !


----------



## macelene (6 Octobre 2006)

jarhom a dit:
			
		

> Tiens c'est pas con. Je propose en excusivité pour ce week-end un petit jeu.
> Les hommes sont invités à venir placer un autoportrait, dont le but est de provoquer *une explosion de foufounes.*
> Le concours débute ce soir 18h00 à dimanche 18h00.
> J'invite les filles (et garçon à foufounes) à voter...
> ...






mAtin FlOu...​


----------



## AntoineD (6 Octobre 2006)

macelene a dit:


> mAtin FlOu...​



matin fou ?


----------



## da capo (6 Octobre 2006)

macelene a dit:


> mAtin FlOu...​



Je n'attends pas la suite pour voter...


----------



## r0m1 (6 Octobre 2006)

macelene a dit:


> mAtin FlOu...​



faudrait penser &#224; r&#233;gler un peu la nettet&#233; quand m&#234;me....

....ah c'&#233;tait fait expr&#232;s ..... ​


----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2006)

_hop...

bon. Le cul c'est bien. mais le charme c'est mieux. entre elene et vous, devinez qui passe la fronti&#232;re ? 

hop._


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3998909 a dit:
			
		

> _toi tu postes un autoportrait sinon tu n'auras plus accès au sujet...
> _



pas possible?  


je suisi impatiente de voir ça! :sleep: 

         :love: :love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (6 Octobre 2006)




----------



## al02 (6 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est pas avec moi qu'elles vont exploser les foufounes !



C'est quoi cette explosion ?


----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> pas possible?
> 
> 
> je suisi impatiente de voir ça! :sleep:
> ...




_c'est fait.
_


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3999011 a dit:
			
		

> _c'est fait.
> _



Merci! Je suis folle de toi!


----------



## jpsaintfi (6 Octobre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> C'est quoi cette explosion ?





    

Les Nuls quoi... 

JPTK.


----------



## teo (6 Octobre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> plus classique



Moi je l'ai vu en vrai staprèm...  [Mode J'en Rajoute à Donf ON]_il a de ces yeux de près, pfiouuuuu _:rateau:  [/Mode J'en Rajoute à Donf OFF]



macelene a dit:


> ... et toi tu nous la montres quand ta tête d'assassin....



Ouais passke les photos déjà postées y'a un peu trop de traces de doigts pour qu'on se rende compte


----------



## pierre22 (6 Octobre 2006)

Avec mon 6 x 7 dans un miroir, pour finir le film.


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Octobre 2006)

pierre22 a dit:


> Avec mon 6 x 7 dans un miroir, pour finir le film.



eh après ça tu veux que je post mon autoportrait? j'aurais l'air de quoi, moi dans le miroire, nue, hein? 

Pfff


----------



## La mouette (6 Octobre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> j'aurais l'air de quoi, moi dans le miroire, nue, hein?


D'une fille nue dans le miroir ..

Logique ..hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> J'aurais l'air de quoi, moi dans le miroire, nue, hein?


D'une fille nue dans un miroir, faite comme des milliards d'autres. Mais ce n'est pas la nudité qui effraie, n'est-ce pas ? C'est le désir et son absence.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> D'une fille nue dans un miroir, faite comme des milliards d'autres. Mais ce n'est pas la nudité qui effraie, n'est-ce pas ? C'est le désir et son absence.



Mais qu'est ce que tu fumes Doc ? Elle à l'air bonne ...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Mais qu'est ce que tu fumes Doc ? Elle à l'air bonne ...


Du tabac blond roulé dans du papier bible, mais je doute que ce soit le sujet.


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Du tabac blond roulé dans du papier bible, mais je doute que ce soit le sujet.



si si on est en plein dedans là...


----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> D'une fille nue dans un miroir, faite comme des milliards d'autres. Mais ce n'est pas la nudité qui effraie, n'est-ce pas ? C'est le désir et son absence.





_Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères_


----------



## La mouette (6 Octobre 2006)

En vous lisant ..


----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2006)

_Aur&#233;lie ch&#233;rie ?  _


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3999665 a dit:
			
		

> _Aurélie chérie ?  _



quoi?  

Demain l'autoportrait! 

(à conditions que je sorte du lit, hein WebÔ(yeux)? )


----------



## La mouette (6 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3999665 a dit:
			
		

> _Aurélie chérie ?  _



C'est pas bon pour le moral des troupes , les traitements de faveur .. 






Le cachot


----------



## mado (6 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> D'une fille nue dans un miroir, faite comme des milliards d'autres. Mais ce n'est pas la nudit&#233; qui effraie, n'est-ce pas ? C'est le d&#233;sir et son absence.



Y'avait du d&#233;sir ce jour l&#224; aussi. Plein de d&#233;sirs d'_ailleurs_. Pas forc&#233;ment besoin d'&#234;tre nue. Mais que cela ne trahisse pas ma pens&#233;e. J'aurais bien aim&#233; &#233;crire ces mots


----------



## NED (6 Octobre 2006)

J'laivait d&#233;j&#224; mise celle-l&#224;?
J'me rappelles pu bien.... 




​


----------



## alèm (7 Octobre 2006)

_note pour N&#246;el : penser &#224; acheter Image Ready pour NED voire Fireworks... _


----------



## Lastrada (7 Octobre 2006)

Les sylphides sont demand&#233;es &#224; l'acceuil !


----------



## SupaPictave (7 Octobre 2006)

_Aller zou._
Soirée solitaire un peu tristounette, avec une belle lune pluvieuse et un fût de bière comme compagnons...






Demain il fera jour.
:sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

apr&#232;s les ombres, le mosa&#239;keu, wala 2 mini AP via l'iSight,... 






:love: meci d'vos cdb :love: 



 me suis fait une beaut&#233; juste pour vous ... ​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Octobre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> C'est quoi cette explosion ?



Un truc qui fait "pouf !". 



			
				Aur&#233;lie85;3998901 a dit:
			
		

> Moi moi moi!


Tu aimes &#231;a ?






Coquine, va.


----------



## alèm (7 Octobre 2006)

_Odr&#233; : tu dois un autoportrait
Aur&#233;lie : 3
jpmiss : 2
Docevil :1
Teo : 1 :love:
AntoineD : 2 _

_et &#224; la fois pour le concours et pour vous rappeler les r&#232;gles du forum :_


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Octobre 2006)

y a eu comme une explosion là...


----------



## lumai (7 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> J'laivait déjà mise celle-là?
> J'me rappelles pu bien....
> 
> ​



Ha oui ! Elle a déjà été mise quelque part celle-là ! 
Je me souviens même du commentaire sur le cdb que j'avais fait à l'époque...


----------



## Lastrada (7 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4000035 a dit:
			
		

> _Odr&#233; : tu dois un autoportrait
> Aur&#233;lie : 3
> jpmiss : 2
> Docevil :1
> ...



Bonnnnnnn d'acccooooooord.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4000035 a dit:
			
		

> http://netivot.free.fr/octobre2006/moderateur.jpg


Ca fout les boules. :afraid:


----------



## La mouette (7 Octobre 2006)




----------



## jahrom (7 Octobre 2006)

Celui ci, est surprenant. Il est 11h15 du matin, après une nuit blanche, nous sommes en route pour l'after... Et pourtant je me trouve étrangement "frais"...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/7200/photo57an0.jpg


Heureusement que c'est le pouce qui est levé.


----------



## La mouette (7 Octobre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Et pourtant je me *trouve* étrangement "frais"...
> [/CENTER]



Tu t'es perdu ?


----------



## jahrom (7 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Tu t'es perdu ?



Dans ce type de soirée, je me suis souvent perdu  

D'un autre coté, c'est un peu pour ça qu'on les vit...


----------



## La mouette (7 Octobre 2006)

Plussoie..je faire


----------



## NED (7 Octobre 2006)

C'est quoi le concours?
Ca marche comment?
 ​


----------



## alèm (7 Octobre 2006)

_bon allez je file, taf et teuf du taf ce soir, soyez sages mes lapins roses._


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Octobre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Et pourtant je me trouve étrangement "frais"...



C'est vrai... On reconnais bien cette fraicheur caractéristique, propre à l'anchois mollement affalé sur une pizza...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)




----------



## teo (7 Octobre 2006)

Voilà voilà...
une belle ballade le week-end dernier, soleil, chaleur, entre Hotel de ville et tata beach, accompagné d'un _nouveau_ papa et de son fiston. _Les mamans_ ne sont pas là.
Là, AP en attendant qu'un bateau arrive pour que le petiot s'extasie sur ce bus d'un autre genre.

J'ai aimé ces 4 heures de décalage _social et temporel_ :love:


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Image



C'est drole : sur l'ombre, on dirait que tu as des oreilles de chat !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> C'est drole : sur l'ombre, on dirait que tu as des oreilles de chat !



Ou un bout de cerveau en moins mais les oreilles de chat c'est plus jolies.
Au fait, quand je l'ai fait j'ai pensé au style Amok


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Au fait, quand je l'ai fait j'ai pensé au style Amok



?????


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> ?????



La moiti&#233; du visage .... sur l'image M'enfin t'es pas bien r&#233;veill&#233;


----------



## JPTK (7 Octobre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Celui ci, est surprenant. Il est 11h15 du matin, après une nuit blanche, nous sommes en route pour l'after... Et pourtant je me trouve étrangement "frais"...
> 
> [IM]http://jahrom.free.fr/jahrom21.jpg[/IMG]​




Mon dieu quel frimeur, moi aussi la coke ça me donne bonne mine


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> La moitié du visage .... sur l'image M'enfin t'es pa bien réveillé



Je ne suis jamais _bien réveillé_. A ce niveau là, on peut même dire que je suis loin d'être _éveillé_ tout court !


----------



## jahrom (7 Octobre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Mon dieu quel frimeur, moi aussi la coke &#231;a me donne bonne mine




    c'est la que le mot "&#233;trangement" prend toute sa valeur.


----------



## da capo (7 Octobre 2006)

un peu de sucre.


----------



## Craquounette (7 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> N&B sucré​



Oh... un doigt... non rien...


----------



## macelene (7 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> un peu de sucre.
> Juste un doigt...:rateau::rateau:  en N & B
> ​





C'est le premier à s'afficher pour le concours de JArhom...?


----------



## da capo (7 Octobre 2006)

macelene a dit:


> C'est le premier à s'afficher pour le concours de JArhom...?



un doigt de starmac et puis s'en va.

je ne fais pas de concours. 

je goûte au sucre, aux moments sucrés.

puissiez vous les savourer aussi.


----------



## jahrom (7 Octobre 2006)




----------



## da capo (7 Octobre 2006)

sans commentaires.

je vote jahrom.


----------



## JPTK (7 Octobre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> http://jahrom.free.fr/jahrom22.jpg[/MG][/CENTER][/QUOTE]
> 
> A 15h35 il est d&#233;j&#224; bcp moins frais :D​


----------



## La mouette (7 Octobre 2006)

ça fait effet moins longtemps de nos jours


----------



## jahrom (7 Octobre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> A 15h35 il est déjà bcp moins frais





La mouette a dit:


> ça fait effet moins longtemps de nos jours




Bande de couillons !  

Un an sépare les deux photos...


----------



## La mouette (7 Octobre 2006)

Tu rajeunis de jour en jour


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> http://jahrom.free.fr/jahrom22.jpg​


Le Monsieur est parti, tu peux te relever.


----------



## Craquounette (7 Octobre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Bande de couillons !
> 
> Un an sépare les deux photos...



Le mariage... Ca fatigue


----------



## JPTK (7 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Le Monsieur est parti, tu peux te relever.



Encore sous le choc, faut dire qu'il l'avait pas vu venir le livreur de pizza. :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (7 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Le Monsieur est parti, tu peux te relever.





jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Encore sous le choc, faut dire qu'il l'avait pas vu venir le livreur de pizza. :rateau:




J'ai un de ces mal au fion moi... :rateau: 




Bande de cons


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Octobre 2006)

Tiens aujourd'hui , j'ai des faux airs de Mr Jahrom


----------



## macmarco (7 Octobre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Tiens aujourd'hui , j'ai des faux airs de Mr Jahrom




Fais voir ?


----------



## da capo (7 Octobre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Fais voir ?



oh, macmarco demandant à quelqu'un de se montrer ?

hum, hum
es-tu bien placé pour le faire


----------



## macmarco (7 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> oh, macmarco demandant à quelqu'un de se montrer ?
> 
> hum, hum
> es-tu bien placé pour le faire






Dans un autoportrait on se montre tel qu'on a envie de se montrer.


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Octobre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Fais voir ?



Si vous voulez


----------



## macmarco (7 Octobre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Si vous voulez




On attend !  



Spéciale dédicace à PATOCHMAN, pour son anniversaire, que j'ai malheureusement raté hier.


----------



## NED (7 Octobre 2006)

Posté par *[MGZ] alèm* 

 
_Odré : tu dois un autoportrait
Aurélie : 3
jpmiss : 2
Docevil :1
Teo : 1 :love:
AntoineD : 2 
*Lastrada : 1*  

et à la fois pour le concours et pour vous rappeler les règles du forum : 
_
_Heu le concours ca consiste en quoi au juste?_
_ _


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

ce n'est pas par phobie des microbes  mais sous mon casque çà donne çà en ce moment! et bientôt y'aura la cagoule 

Voir la pièce jointe 12160


----------



## ricchy (8 Octobre 2006)

NY Novembre avec une amie à l'hôtel, Mamyia  posé sur la table à l'hôtel.


----------



## alèm (8 Octobre 2006)

Pour ficelle...


----------



## AntoineD (8 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4000035 a dit:
			
		

> _et à la fois pour le concours et pour vous rappeler les règles du forum :_





Il y a un concours ?


----------



## da capo (8 Octobre 2006)

AntoineD a dit:


> Il y a un concours ?



Oui, jahrom ->



jahrom a dit:


> Tiens c'est pas con. Je propose en excusivité pour ce week-end un petit jeu.
> Les hommes sont invités à venir placer un autoportrait, dont le but est de provoquer une explosion de foufounes.
> Le concours débute ce soir 18h00 à dimanche 18h00.
> J'invite les filles (et garçon à foufounes) à voter...
> ...


----------



## AntoineD (8 Octobre 2006)

ah ! ok. 

Oui, j'avais lu mais je savais pas que c'&#233;tait s&#233;rieux


----------



## alèm (8 Octobre 2006)

AntoineD a dit:


> ah ! ok.
> 
> Oui, j'avais lu mais je savais pas que c'était sérieux




_continue de ne pas le croire, ça laisse des chances aux autres ! 

allez iDuck ! allez iDuck !! _


----------



## maiwen (8 Octobre 2006)

bah y'a pas que antoine qui a ses chances hein, y'a ausssi jptk :love:, rémi, dadadidioudoudouda,rezba,  Hobbes, esope, grug, amok, rom1,, pour citer que j'ai en tête là comme ça 

évidemment si on compte pas les vieux, ça enlève de la concurrence 

voilà c'était ma déclaration de la journée  

06303.....


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Octobre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> voil&#224; c'&#233;tait ma d&#233;claration de la journ&#233;e



ben dis donc ... La D&#233;claration des Droits de l'Homme &#224; cot&#233; c'est de la pisse de chat ... (je vous laisse le choix du smiley)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2006)




----------



## jahrom (8 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Malow (8 Octobre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (8 Octobre 2006)

ah ba c'est beau   :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Octobre 2006)

bon, alors un autoportrait ça veut dire que c'est moi qui doit faire la photo de moi-même? ouille, difficile ça...


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Octobre 2006)

Je posterai bien ceux que j'ai fais mais la qualit&#233; c'est pire qu'avec un telephone portable :/


----------



## alèm (8 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> deux très jolies photos



_merci, en fait, je me dis que je te les demande parce que justement je trouve qu'ils sont toujours bons et beaux. _


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (8 Octobre 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Y aura au moins une explosion de foufoune...



Vous avez nettoy&#233; l'objectif au moins apr&#232;s ??


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Octobre 2006)

Jahrom et Malow, vous etes beau :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2006)

dendrimere a dit:


> http://sachems.free.fr/macg/photo/_MG_8655.jpg


Dandy, on te dirait sorti d'un film de Bergman. Ça change de Truffaut, non ?


----------



## AntoineD (8 Octobre 2006)

Oui, mais en fait &#231;a donne quand m&#234;me plus truffaut ou alors Woody Allen p&#233;riode "Interiors" (donc presque bergman).


----------



## alèm (8 Octobre 2006)

_bon... je sens qu'on va se faire un trip "cris et chuchotements" voire "Fanny et Alexandre" ou "l'heure du loup"... moi je suis plus "Persona" ou "Le Septi&#232;me Sceau". 

 sinon, je cherche une &#233;dition en bon &#233;tat de "Images" du m&#234;me Bergman... et plein de trucs de chez Tarkovski... si jamais.

mais parfois, je suis plus Ramones (Blietzkrieg bop)





_


----------



## Lastrada (8 Octobre 2006)

Non, mais qu'est ce que c'est que ces mani&#232;res ?


----------



## alèm (8 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Non, mais qu'est ce que c'est que ces manières ?



_tu disais ? _


----------



## Lastrada (8 Octobre 2006)

Nan rien.


----------



## macelene (8 Octobre 2006)

Soleil, verre d'excellent rouge, divagations dans un manoir en ruine... 

le pied total quoi... ​


----------



## WebOliver (9 Octobre 2006)

pis faut sourire y paraît


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Octobre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> pis faut sourire y paraît



là, y a eu explosion de foufoune!

ah zut, le concours n'a plus lieu...


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Octobre 2006)

Je me lance!!! 






&#224; vous de deviner la couleur...

(g&#233;n&#233;rale avec un "e", je sais, je suis pas typographe moi, hein... )


----------



## islacoulxii (9 Octobre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Je me lance!!!
> 
> http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/8275/aurelieyeuxiw8.th.jpg
> 
> ...



"T'as d'bo yeux tu sais!"


----------



## katelijn (9 Octobre 2006)

Aur&#233;lie85;4002214 a dit:
			
		

> Je me lance!!!
> 
> &#224; vous de deviner la couleur...
> 
> (g&#233;n&#233;rale avec un "e", je sais, je suis pas typographe moi, hein... )



Tu est superbe 

Oui je sais  je doit un portrait ... encore fait il trouver de l'ombre...


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Octobre 2006)

Je t'imaginais pas comme ca , Melle Aurelie


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4001452 a dit:
			
		

> _continue de ne pas le croire, ça laisse des chances aux autres !
> 
> allez iDuck ! allez iDuck !! _



On me demande ?


----------



## NED (9 Octobre 2006)

Ho ptin un TERMINATOR !
mais avec un oeil vert !!!
c'est le modèle qu'on fait pu c'est ça?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Ho ptin un TERMINATOR !
> mais avec un oeil vert !!!
> c'est le mod&#232;le qu'on fait pu c'est &#231;a?


Oui : le mod&#232;le "Oeil de Hulk".


----------



## PommeQ (9 Octobre 2006)




----------



## teo (9 Octobre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Je me lance!!!
> 
> ~IMG
> 
> ...



_un tableau hollandais XVIIe :love:_


----------



## NED (9 Octobre 2006)

teo a dit:


> _un tableau hollandais XVIIe :love:_



Ouaip!
Les Vermeer en Noir et Blanc c'est trèèèèèès trèèèèès rare.......


----------



## Amok (9 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## Lila (9 Octobre 2006)

hoooo le beau hihg key !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Octobre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> hoooo le beau hihg key !!!!



Je plussoie


----------



## jpmiss (9 Octobre 2006)

macelene a dit:


> Soleil, verre d'excellent rouge, divagations dans un manoir en ruine...
> 
> ​



Y'a une contrepétrie là nan?


----------



## macelene (9 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Y'a une contrepétrie là nan?




Soleil, verre d'excellent rouge, divagations dans un manoir en ruine... 

à Bien relire je crois qu'il manque de P et de B....   :rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Octobre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


>





Vous allez bien ensemble


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2006)

2 oeils*  sinon rien    

sans oublier la branche de la fleur    












*je sais , on dit yeux


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2006)

les yeux , la bouche et tutti quanti  

la cam etant tombé , voilà le resultat .......debrouillez vous pour la retourner


----------



## WebOliver (9 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> [autoportrait en fa



Pas bien réveillé


----------



## Melounette (9 Octobre 2006)

Episode 1 : Loulou ? Oui c'est moi...






&#224; suivre... 

P.S. : Princesse Tatav, tu ressembles &#224; une star italienne des ann&#233;es 60.
WebO, tu me fais peur.


----------



## Amok (9 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> WebO, tu me fais peur.


----------



## PommeQ (9 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Episode 1 : Loulou ? Oui c'est moi...
> 
> à suivre...
> 
> ...



Enchanté


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Octobre 2006)

Webôyeux, t'as l'air fatigué là. Pas beaucoup dormi?


----------



## Melounette (9 Octobre 2006)

Episode 1bis : Pirate des cara&#239;bes 
Nan, en fait c'est mieux l&#224;, excusez moi je reprends. 






Edit : Erf, j'ai oubli&#233; de dire : DOCEVIL T'ES SUPER BEAU SUR TES DERNIERES PHOTOS !!!\o/


----------



## WebOliver (9 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> WebO, tu me fais peur.


 
Oh, l&#224; j'&#233;tais juste en train de bannir un nioub'... La routine quoi.



			
				Aur&#233;lie85;4002785 a dit:
			
		

> Web&#244;yeux, t'as l'air fatigu&#233; l&#224;. Pas beaucoup dormi?


 
.



Amok a dit:


>


 
Nous t'avons connu textuellement plus prolifique.


----------



## darkbeno (9 Octobre 2006)

Déclenchement de la prise de vue avec le pied...
​


----------



## macelene (9 Octobre 2006)

darkbeno a dit:


> ​
> 
> Déclenchement de la prise de vue avec le pied...
> 
> ​


 


*Avec le Pied...!!!!!! * :rateau:   j'essaye dès que les piles de la machina sont rechargées à bloc...


----------



## Melounette (9 Octobre 2006)

Bon bin puisque ça vous plait, j'en remets une couche. 

Episode 2 : shhhhhhhhhh....





Pour les aut' épisodes, faudra attendre demain, il parait qu'il faut que je les refasse.:mouais: 

Darkbeno>C'est rigolu, ton bras droit fait tout atrophié, et tu te suspens par le téton des fois ?


----------



## da capo (9 Octobre 2006)

darkbeno a dit:


> D&#233;clenchement de la prise de vue avec le pied...





macelene a dit:


> *Avec le Pied...!!!!!! * :rateau:   j'essaye d&#232;s que les piles de la machina sont recharg&#233;es &#224; bloc...



Avec, le pied ?
Mais dans la notice, ils ne parlaient pas de retardateur ?


----------



## maiwen (9 Octobre 2006)

dans l'ordre : aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah y'a de beaux ... autoportraits ici :love: 

pi j'allais dire "ça manque de filles ici" mais en fait non ... j'ai plus de prétexte pour poster ... je poste quand même ? :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (9 Octobre 2006)

_Bien belle journée ..._


----------



## darkbeno (9 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Avec, le pied ?
> Mais dans la notice, ils ne parlaient pas de retardateur ?



Si si il en parlait du retardateur, mais par contre il ne parlait pas de la méthode à utiliser pour maintenir l'appareil orienté vers le haut. Si je n'avais utilisé que mon retardateur, j'aurais eu une photo de mon pied justement... Tu vois l'histoire ? :rateau:


----------



## Amok (9 Octobre 2006)

darkbeno a dit:


> Si si il en parlait du retardateur, mais par contre il ne parlait pas de la m&#233;thode &#224; utiliser pour maintenir l'appareil orient&#233; vers le haut. Si je n'avais utilis&#233; que mon retardateur, j'aurais eu une photo de mon pied justement... Tu vois l'histoire ? :rateau:



Tiens, je pensais que tu avais utilis&#233; ta ceinture pour accrocher le bo&#238;tier !  



WebOliver a dit:


> Nous t'avons connu textuellement plus prolifique.



Oui, mais l&#224; je t'ai imagin&#233; en train de lire le post , te ruant dans la foul&#233;e sur l'interface de ban !


----------



## Picouto (9 Octobre 2006)

J'ai une tendance à m'identifier aux héros des romans que je lis...





​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2006)

J'ad&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;re


----------



## JPTK (10 Octobre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> J'ai une tendance à m'identifier aux héros des romans que je lis...



Et bah... ça donne pas vraiment envie de te connaître plus que ça en fait... :rateau: 
Ce bouquin est un must, j'imagine que le film doit puer un peu des pieds, mais bon c'est rien qu'un a priori, je sais même pas qui, ni quoi ni est-ce...


----------



## Lastrada (10 Octobre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> dans l'ordre : aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah y'a de beaux ... autoportraits ici :love:
> 
> pi j'allais dire "ça manque de filles ici" mais en fait non ... j'ai plus de prétexte pour poster ... je poste quand même ? :rateau:



Je trouve qu'il y a du bruit.


----------



## Vésuve (10 Octobre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> J'ai une tendance &#224; m'identifier aux h&#233;ros des romans que je lis...
> 
> _voir l'avertissement._
> ​


bien &#231;a! bon choix! (le film, g ador&#233; ossi)


----------



## jahrom (10 Octobre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> J'ai une tendance à m'identifier aux héros des romans que je lis...




Lis pas celui la alors...


----------



## Lastrada (10 Octobre 2006)

yeah, yeah



z'auriez pas vu ma montre ?


----------



## NED (10 Octobre 2006)

Heu ! :rose: 
Petite question,
On a le droit qu'à des photos ou on peut mettre ot'choz?
  ​


----------



## Lastrada (10 Octobre 2006)

Ben ouais. Tu crois quand m&#234;me pas que j'ai la pr&#233;tention d'appeler "photos" les trucs que je poste ici quand m&#234;me ? 

Tu penses &#224; quoi ?


----------



## NED (10 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Tu penses à quoi ?



A ça :


----------



## Picouto (10 Octobre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Lis pas celui la alors...


c'est déjà fait et je me suis ruiné en cartes de visite...  

plus sérieusement, en ce moment je lis PODIUM  ... peut-être un autoportrait à venir


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Octobre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> c'est déjà fait et je me suis ruiné en cartes de visite...
> 
> plus sérieusement, en ce moment je lis PODIUM  ... peut-être un autoportrait à venir



Chouette ! Un sosie de Claude François sur le forum ! Un conseil : évite les autoportraits dans la salle de bains : c'est trop dangereux. :love:


----------



## Picouto (10 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Chouette ! Un sosie de Claude François sur le forum ! Un conseil : évite les autoportraits dans la salle de bains : c'est trop dangereux. :love:


Déjà fait


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Octobre 2006)

Renversant, non ?


----------



## elKBron (10 Octobre 2006)

faudra penser &#224; passer l aspirateur un jour... 

et prend un shampooing apr&#232;s...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Octobre 2006)

elKBron a dit:


> faudra penser &#224; passer l aspirateur un jour...
> 
> et prend un shampooing apr&#232;s...


Bon, c'est vrai : la moquette n'est tr&#232;s propre. Mais elle est pourrie. Alors...  
Pour le shampoing : L'Or&#233;al (parce que je le vaux bien) ?


----------



## jpmiss (10 Octobre 2006)

darkbeno a dit:


> Déclenchement de la prise de vue avec le pied...
> ​



Fais gaffe tu perds ton froc.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Fais gaffe tu perds ton froc.


Tant qu'il ne perd pas son caleçon, ça va.


----------



## El_ChiCo (10 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Renversant, non ?




Tu as les cheveux vachement costauds pour qu'ils supportent tout le poids de ton corps sans flechir... Surtout qu'ils ne sont pas bien longs...


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Tant qu'il ne perd pas son caleçon, ça va.



heu, moi ça m'intéresse, au contraire...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> une tete toute seule  au sol [/img]
> 
> Renversant, non ?




tres renversant mais cette fois je te suivra pas :
avec ma sinusite j'ai deja  le crane qui explose en position normale alors immagine toi si je  mets ma  tete en bas :casse: :hosto: :casse: :hosto: :affraid: 


mon regime actuel


----------



## JPTK (10 Octobre 2006)

Elle a disparu la galerie de Jarhom ?


----------



## wip (10 Octobre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Elle a disparu la galerie de Jarhom ?


 
Pour moi, elle marche toujours


----------



## JPTK (10 Octobre 2006)

wip a dit:


> Pour moi, elle marche toujours





Ah cool, je trouvais plus le lien en fait... il me semblait bien que j'avais pas posté cet autoportrait qui a maintenant 5 ans.


----------



## chandler_jf (10 Octobre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ah cool, je trouvais plus le lien en fait... il me semblait bien que j'avais pas posté cet autoportrait qui a maintenant 5 ans.
> 
> http://jaipatoukompri.free.fr/follow_me_500pix.jpg



et alors toujours les abdos


----------



## JPTK (10 Octobre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> et alors toujours les abdos




Evidemment  
Bon je suis plus massif aujourd'hui par contre.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Evidemment
> Bon je suis plus *massif* aujourd'hui par contre.





massif ?????    

tiens, ce soir au lieur de dire a bioman: " cheriiiiiii tu n'as pas en peu grossi depuis quelques temps ?"  
je vais lui dire :
"non, bioman, c'est pas le seche linge qui a retrici ton jeans , c'est toi qui est plus massif depuis l'an dernier !!!!"


----------



## JPTK (10 Octobre 2006)

Bah oui au lieu de 66 kg j'en fait 75 quoi


----------



## joubichou (10 Octobre 2006)

moi c'est le contraire je suis passé en 16 ans de 90 à 66 kg


----------



## JPTK (10 Octobre 2006)

Nan mais nan j'y crois pas, voilà le CDB que je viens de recevoir : 



> pas grave que vous soyé gros et laid, vous avé l'aire sympa



:rateau:  

C'est gentil mais par massif je voulais dire plus épais, plus costaud quoi, je suis pas gros du tout et peu importe de toute façon


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> C'est gentil mais par massif je voulais dire plus épais, plus costaud quoi, je suis pas gros du tout et peu importe de toute façon




nan, tu y es pas encore  : tu es plus musclé et j'ai la preuve


----------



## chandler_jf (10 Octobre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> nan, tu y es pas encore  : tu es plus musclé et j'ai la preuve



et pi sur les forums il est sympa  
Quel Homme ce jptk, bon à marier


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ah cool, je trouvais plus le lien en fait... il me semblait bien que j'avais pas posté cet autoportrait qui a maintenant 5 ans.


----------



## NED (10 Octobre 2006)

Bon pied, bon oeil..... 



​


----------



## Melounette (10 Octobre 2006)

Episode 3 : Transparence - Apparition.




(Merci à mon Breton préféré :love: qui a les oreilles qu'il faut pour m'écouter quand je patauge dans mes photos. )
DocEvil> Doc ? Doc ? Ca va ?:mouais: 
JPTK>Arrête, tu viens de nous faire claquer le Doc.


----------



## Melounette (10 Octobre 2006)

Episode 4 : Illumination - Bollywood .





Un grand merci à MacMarco pour tous ses conseils avisés. 

THE END​


----------



## Lastrada (10 Octobre 2006)

Je te vois flou sans tes lunettes


----------



## Melounette (10 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Je te vois flou sans tes lunettes


C'est normal, j'en ai mis plein. Je me suis pixellisée, puis floudifié puis elluminifiée. Chkaboum !


----------



## da capo (10 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Je te vois flou sans tes lunettes





Melounette a dit:


> C'est normal, j'en ai mis plein. []



Prends les miennes mais attention j'en ai déjà cassé une paire


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Octobre 2006)

darkbeno a dit:


> _on ne cite pas les photos. non mais_
> 
> D&#233;clenchement de la prise de vue avec le pied...
> ​



Hum... &#231;a sent bon le gel terpan...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Octobre 2006)

Mais oui, mais bordel, je suis mauvais moi... je suis pas maquettiste en freelance au chomdu... je peux pas savoir tout ça...

Enorme rire gras...


----------



## kanako (11 Octobre 2006)

voilà 
par contre je suis plus trop trop sûre que ce soit bien au AP, il me semble, ce sont des photos que j'ai récuperée d'un ami, j'avais fait mumuse avec son appareil



Bravo à tous pour ces dernières pages ! j'aime beaucoup,
surtout la série de Melounette


----------



## sofiping (11 Octobre 2006)

exit la dépression ...
bonjour l'explosion ... 
cet hiver ce sera ma collec de bonnets ...


----------



## da capo (11 Octobre 2006)

jolie boucle de ceinture, dis...


----------



## Grug (11 Octobre 2006)

au fond du bateau&#8230;


----------



## jahrom (11 Octobre 2006)

Quelle chienne ce Grug !!!


----------



## Amok (11 Octobre 2006)

sofiping a dit:


> exit la dépression ...
> bonjour l'explosion ...
> cet hiver ce sera ma collec de bonnets ...



Bien, bien. Vu comme tu présentes les ceintures, j'attends les bonnets avec impatience !


----------



## Lila (11 Octobre 2006)

sofiping a dit:


> exit la dépression ...
> bonjour l'explosion ...
> cet hiver ce sera ma collec de bonnets ...




..elle est jolie ta bague   
:rose: 
:love: 

:smiley érection : 
.........


----------



## NED (11 Octobre 2006)

Là ce n'est plus l'explosion de foufoune,
C'est le circus chapiteau Barnum !


----------



## Amok (11 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Là ce n'est plus l'explosion de foufoune,
> C'est le circus chapiteau Barnum !



Vantard. Une tente deux places a tout casser.


----------



## Lila (11 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Vantard. Une tente deux places a tout casser.



...oui ....les tentes 2 secondes


----------



## r0m1 (11 Octobre 2006)

coucou &#224; tous

Sofiping :love: ....

Bon de mon c&#244;t&#233;, beaucoup moins glamour, bon souvenir d'une bonne soir&#233;e entre potes dans un pub... juste avant que la bi&#232;re ne d&#233;cide de remonter* sans me demander mon avis 










*l'abus d'alcool gnagnagnagna... bref pas bien


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

sofiping a dit:


> exit la d&#233;pression ...
> bonjour l'explosion ...
> cet hiver ce sera ma collec de bonnets ...


Ouch ! Quand tu m'avais dit qu'il n'y avait pas que les 95D dans la vie, tu ne te gourrais pas  :love:

Et ouais ! Je cite l'image !


----------



## Vésuve (11 Octobre 2006)

[quote='[MGZ] 
Et ouais ! Je cite l'image ! [/quote]

hey!...pour &#231;a moi j'me suis pris un avertissement de amok! 3 points en moins!...d&#233;ja que j'en ai pas bezef!
c'est pas juste!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

Rien ne sera jamais juste pour toi...


----------



## Amok (11 Octobre 2006)

Vésuve a dit:


> hey!...pour ça moi j'me suis pris un avertissement de amok! 3 points en moins!...déja que j'en ai pas bezef!
> c'est pas juste!



Non, non : c'était pas pour ca !


----------



## joubichou (11 Octobre 2006)

sofiping a dit:


> exit la d&#233;pression ...
> bonjour l'explosion ...
> cet hiver ce sera ma collec de bonnets ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Lastrada (11 Octobre 2006)

Et c'est comment son ptit nom &#224; ta grand m&#232;re ? elle est libre samedi soir ?


----------



## joubichou (11 Octobre 2006)

non elle est morte d'une cirrhose il y a 18 ans :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (11 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4005684 a dit:
			
		

> Ouch ! Quand tu m'avais dit qu'il n'y avait pas que les 95D dans la vie, tu ne te gourrais pas  :love:
> 
> Et ouais ! Je cite l'image !




Ouah les passe droits !!!


----------



## benkenobi (11 Octobre 2006)

sofiping a dit:


> exit la d&#233;pression ...
> bonjour l'explosion ...
> cet hiver ce sera ma collec de bonnets ...



Ca me donne envie de citer (le grand) DocEvil :



DocEvil a dit:


> Bon, elle a montr&#233; un sein. On est partis pour cinq pages de commentaires pertinents et de bon go&#251;t.


----------



## Lastrada (11 Octobre 2006)

Et c'est pas donn&#233; &#224; tout le monde. Essaye de faire la m&#234;me chose un peu pour voir....


----------



## alèm (11 Octobre 2006)

_*trois autoportraits sur cette page. j'attends un autoportrait de tout ceux qui ont posté (Chaton et Amok y compris) sinon je sévis.*_


----------



## Grug (11 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4005779 a dit:
			
		

> _*trois autoportraits sur cette page. j'attends un autoportrait de tout ceux qui ont posté (Chaton et Amok y compris) sinon je sévis.*_


marrant dans mon mode d'affichage tu es tout seul sur cette page, et sans autoportrait


----------



## alèm (11 Octobre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> marrant dans mon mode d'affichage tu es tout seul sur cette page, et sans autoportrait



_Bannir Grug Trois ans...

(t'inquiêtes, j'ai les noms...)


et sinon tu penses quoi de mon avatar ?  _


----------



## benkenobi (11 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alain chabat;4005779 a dit:
			
		

> _*trois autoportraits sur cette page. j'attends un autoportrait de tout ceux qui ont post&#233; (Chaton et Amok y compris) sinon je s&#233;vis.*_



*Chef ! Oui ! Chef !* :modo:

Est-ce que si j'ai l'air ridicule, c'est mieux ???


----------



## La mouette (11 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4005808 a dit:
			
		

> _
> et sinon tu penses quoi de mon avatar ?  _



Tu ressembles à Alain Chabat


----------



## alèm (11 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Tu ressembles à Alain Chabat



_attention...







et




_


----------



## joubichou (11 Octobre 2006)

désolé c'est le seul que j'ai


----------



## mamyblue (11 Octobre 2006)

Ce banc me tend les bras je vais en profiter   


​


----------



## r0m1 (11 Octobre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> d&#233;sol&#233; c'est le seul que j'ai



t'es pas dans le bon *fil*... ou alors t'as vachement morfl&#233; depuis ton dernier autoportrait....


----------



## Amok (11 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4005779 a dit:
			
		

> _*trois autoportraits sur cette page. j'attends un autoportrait de tout ceux qui ont posté (Chaton et Amok y compris) sinon je sévis.*_



J'en ai posté plein !


----------



## supermoquette (11 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4005779 a dit:
			
		

> _*trois autoportraits sur cette page. j'attends un autoportrait de tout ceux qui ont posté (Chaton et Amok y compris) sinon je sévis.*_


:mouais: ok


----------



## La mouette (11 Octobre 2006)

Que vous avez de grandes oreilles


----------



## supermoquette (11 Octobre 2006)

&#199;a c'est typique le mod&#233;rateur suisse : il mod&#232;re le mac &#233;teind.


----------



## La mouette (11 Octobre 2006)

Non ça va..


----------



## Aurélie85 (11 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ça c'est typique le modérateur suisse : il modère le mac éteind.



héhé...


----------



## Picouto (11 Octobre 2006)

Y a des jours, j'aimerais avoir juste ce sourire...




​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

j'pouvais pas l'accrocher à l'oreille suis allergique 
Voir la pièce jointe 12210


----------



## La mouette (11 Octobre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> j'pouvais pas l'accrocher à l'oreille suis allergique
> Voir la pièce jointe 12210



Il te va très bien :love:


----------



## Picouto (11 Octobre 2006)

Et de temps en temps, je suis las... j'attends alors que l'on me tende une main amie 




​


----------



## Grug (11 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Tu ressembles à Alain Chabat


en moins souriant quand m&#234;me&#8230;


----------



## sofiping (11 Octobre 2006)

j'ai la tête la tête pleine de malice... 
les cheuveux heureux jusqu'a la pointe ... 
le ventre qui tourne droit ...
les griffes ... dehors ... 
les frousses derière ...
mes volants dans la bise ... 
et le bonheur pas loin ...
la chair entre les dents ...
du vent dans les voiles ...
et le malaise lointain ... 
je gare mon char et je reviens ...


----------



## NED (11 Octobre 2006)

Moi je posterai pas d'autoportrait tant que les modos font des doubles-post de photos sans se taper des cartons jaunes!!!!
(cf voir page 309)
Non mais alors....elle est o&#249; la justice?


----------



## da capo (11 Octobre 2006)

pas de lumière


----------



## benkenobi (11 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> pas de lumière



On savait déjà que t'étais pas une lumière...  :rose:


Mais on est contents de voir que tu en as pris conscience !!


----------



## NED (11 Octobre 2006)

Bon au lieu de passer sa colère de la mauvaise manière, je la canalise de manière constructive......:hein:


----------



## Lastrada (12 Octobre 2006)




----------



## sofiping (12 Octobre 2006)

arrête un peu de râler et met donc ta tête dans ton scan ... rhooooo


----------



## AntoineD (12 Octobre 2006)

Hop, je teste actuellement le Samsung MV7 alors hop on en profite pour tenter un autoportrait (brut de capteur) :


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Octobre 2006)

AntoineD a dit:


> Hop, je teste actuellement le Samsung MV7 alors hop on en profite pour tenter un autoportrait (brut de capteur) :
> 
> http://d.ant.free.fr/stock/autoportraits/ad20061011-023.jpg


Test réussi.


----------



## Lila (12 Octobre 2006)

.... toi aussi mets ta gueule sur la vitre sale de ton scanner quand tu as pas d'apn.....


----------



## Amok (12 Octobre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> .... toi aussi mets ta gueule sur la vitre sale de ton scanner quand tu as pas d'apn.....



T'as pas grossi, toi ?! 

(oui Alem, il arrive, l'AP )


----------



## tatouille (12 Octobre 2006)

AntoineD a dit:


> Hop, je teste actuellement le Samsung MV7 alors hop on en profite pour tenter un autoportrait (brut de capteur) :


Thomas Clément, c'est qui se blaireaux ?


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> Thomas Clément, c'est qui se blaireaux ?




il est où ton autoportrait 'touille ?


----------



## Lila (12 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> T'as pas grossi, toi ?!



... sûrement parce qu'on picole trop de pinnard mondain ces temps-ci


----------



## pfelelep2 (12 Octobre 2006)

je suis malaaadeuh...


----------



## Lastrada (12 Octobre 2006)

...


----------



## AntoineD (12 Octobre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> Thomas Clément, c'est qui se blaireaux ?



*CE* blaireaux.  

Quel rapport avec l'autoportrait, au fait ?



			
				[MGZ] alèm;4006704 a dit:
			
		

> il est où ton autoportrait 'touille ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> :mouais: ok



E. T. :affraid:


----------



## darkbeno (12 Octobre 2006)

Je suis en Roumanie, il est dans les 4-5 heures du matin, je viens de dormir 3h (à peine) sur la pelouse d'un terrain de foot, et je me suis fait réveiller par des aoutas (ou des conneries dans le genre) qui m'ont ravagé la gueule (et le reste du corp), et en plus je viens de me faire courser par un chien qui était supposé garder le terrain mais qui a attendu que je me réveille pour se manifester... Bref, ça me fait cette gueule là...  


​


----------



## jahrom (12 Octobre 2006)

darkbeno a dit:


> Je suis en Roumanie, il est dans les 4-5 heures du matin, je viens de dormir 3h (à peine) sur la pelouse d'un terrain de foot, et je me suis fait réveiller par des aoutas (ou des conneries dans le genre) qui m'ont ravagé la gueule (et le reste du corp), et en plus je viens de me faire courser par un chien qui était supposé garder le terrain mais qui a attendu que je me réveille pour se manifester... Bref, ça me fait cette gueule là...
> 
> ​



Et les pupilles dillatées, c'est les piqures d'aoutas ?? 

En tout cas tu devrais bosser pour une agence de tourisme Roumaine... Tu donnes envie...


----------



## darkbeno (12 Octobre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Et les pupilles dillatées, c'est les piqures d'aoutas ??



Je ne parlerais qu'en présence d'un avocat ! :rateau:


----------



## clampin (12 Octobre 2006)

Ca faisait longtemps hein... et bien me voici ... en pyjama...


----------



## jahrom (12 Octobre 2006)

clampin a dit:


> Ca faisait longtemps hein... et bien me voici ... en pyjama...



Bon, héhé je crois que nous avons trouvé notre gagnant pour le concours...


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2006)

Clampin pr&#233;sident 

cel&#224; dit classe la chambre en brique !


----------



## mado (12 Octobre 2006)

Le haut






​


----------



## mado (12 Octobre 2006)

Le(s) bas


----------



## WebOliver (12 Octobre 2006)

Flo... ton foulard... :rose: :rose:  ldksfjasdklvnadfklvdfbdf

Clampin, t'es trop sex...


----------



## benkenobi (12 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Le haut et le(s) bas
> ​



J'aime bien le style ! 

Dommage que je doive te bouler rouge &#224; la premi&#232;re occasion... 

Quel con ce Patoch avec ses jeux d&#233;biles !!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Le(s) bas
> 
> http://madonnapple.chez-alice.fr/pirate2.jpg


Voici des bottes qui en feraient voyager plus d'un bien au-delà de sept lieues...


----------



## NED (13 Octobre 2006)

Jack Sparaw n'a qu'&#224; bien se tenir, il a du fil &#224; retordre.....


----------



## WebOliver (13 Octobre 2006)

Evidemment après mado et clampin...





:sleep:

_Et melounette **** _​


----------



## Lastrada (13 Octobre 2006)

moi, je trouve que t'es bien conserv&#233; pour ton &#226;ge.

Edit :.... avanc&#233;.


----------



## da capo (13 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Le(s) bas
> 
> http://madonnapple.chez-alice.fr/pirate2.jpg



Tu as des serviettes de bain &#224; carreaux ?


----------



## La mouette (13 Octobre 2006)

Ah oui les bottes ...:love:


----------



## alèm (13 Octobre 2006)

et les autoportraits alors ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4007839 a dit:
			
		

> et les autoportraits alors ?
> 
> http://netivot.free.fr/octobre2006/alors.jpg


Voil&#224;, &#231;a vient.


----------



## alèm (13 Octobre 2006)




----------



## WebOliver (13 Octobre 2006)




----------



## JPTK (13 Octobre 2006)

clampin a dit:


> Ca faisait longtemps hein... et bien me voici ... en pyjama...
> 
> http://static.flickr.com/119/267931580_925767df15.jpg[/ig][/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## NED (13 Octobre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> eh! mais t'as quoi à l'oeil? il est bizarre...



beaucoup d'alcool non?


----------



## AntoineD (13 Octobre 2006)

Hop, plut&#244;t que de bavarder, voici l'autoportrait dit "dans l'ascenseur de l'h&#244;tel des imp&#244;ts de la rue de Boucry". Aucune retouche, j'avais juste envie d'essayer le mode n&b.




​
et toujours ce test du nouveau Samsung&#8230;


----------



## NED (13 Octobre 2006)

Allez!
un peu de soleil ça fera pas de mal.





 ​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2006)

Certains ont des passes droit je vois

M'enfin.


----------



## imimi (13 Octobre 2006)

L'&#233;tude de moi-m&#234;me par moi-m&#234;me me laisse perplexe :mouais:


----------



## alèm (13 Octobre 2006)

_moi pas... :love: :love:_


----------



## JPTK (13 Octobre 2006)

Aur&#233;lie85;4009026 a dit:
			
		

> on peut savoir pourquoi nos messages ont &#233;t&#233; effac&#233;s?
> 
> C'est quoi l&#224;? de la provoque pour nous faire poster des photos?
> 
> Ben coure toujours alors, c'est pas comme &#231;a que tu vas y arriver.




Ouai et t'as vu mon message est rest&#233; intact... peut-&#234;tre parce que je poste r&#233;guli&#232;rement des autoportraits  








De mon cul...


----------



## r0m1 (14 Octobre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ouai et t'as vu mon message est resté intact... peut-être parce que je poste régulièrement des autoportraits
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La charte bordel !!!   

Un mec ça passe toujours à l'image moins bien qu'une fille.... :mouais:  ​


----------



## kanako (14 Octobre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> La charte bordel !!!
> 
> Un mec ça passe toujours à l'image moins bien qu'une fille.... :mouais:  ​



euh j'aurais dit le contraire !



nan pis c'est bien un peu de montrer son cul des fois


----------



## JPTK (14 Octobre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> euh j'aurais dit le contraire !
> 
> 
> 
> nan pis c'est bien un peu de montrer son cul des fois









On attend le tient so... enfin surtout moi, j'ai jamais trop aimer partager de toute façon


----------



## WebOliver (14 Octobre 2006)

Si un jour j'aurais pensé montré mon *** sur MacG...​
Dédicace à sofiping.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

ça change :love:


----------



## macelene (14 Octobre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Si un jour j'aurais pensé montré mon *** sur MacG...​
> Dédicace à sofiping.








 pas si tard que ça....


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> ça change :love:


Oui, les commentaires pertinents et de bon goût vont changer de camp.


----------



## r0m1 (14 Octobre 2006)

pour suivre courageusement webo et jptk... 



 
​non je peux vraiment pas les fesses...


----------



## CarodeDakar (14 Octobre 2006)

Y'en a qui montrent leurs fesses, ou bien le haut, et encore, le bas. 

Voici donc "Le centre"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Octobre 2006)

Comme je suis un garçon pudique (pas comme certains ici !   ), je vous montre ma main gauche.






C'est nettement moins excitant qu'une paire de fesses mais je fais ce que je peux.


----------



## kanako (14 Octobre 2006)

des hommes nus, des dos, des fesses, des nombrils, des hauts des bas, et même une main gauche, c'est varié sur macgé   
peut-être qu'avec tout ces morceaux on arrivera à reconstituer quelqu'un :rateau: :rose: 



jaipatoukompri a dit:


> On attend le tient so... enfin surtout moi, j'ai jamais trop aimer partager de toute façon



Si je récupère ce fichu APN (mes parents l'ont pris en otage), je verrai ce que je peux faire (attention, j'ai pas dit que je montrerai forcément mon cul)
:rose:


----------



## Lastrada (14 Octobre 2006)

J'ai ressorti mon vieux Nikon. Impossible de sortir un cliché correct.  

Plein de clichés sympas ici 

Pour participer modestement :


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Galatée (14 Octobre 2006)

Bon alors, les garçons, vous nous montrez vos torses, vous vous mettez des choses bizarres sur les tétons, vous nous montrez vos fesses... Où va le monde, j'vous l'demande ! 

Bande d'exhibos, va. 

Allez, j'vous r'mets dans le droit chemin, avec un autoportrait bien au-dessus de la ceinture :



*Avec le soleil dans les yeux, ça donne ça...​*





J'ai plus de munitions, c'est ça quand on passe pas régulièrement  , mais Doc, j'adore ton autoportrait, et Melounette, j'aime beaucoup les deux premiers AP de ta série ! :love:

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)




----------



## sofiping (14 Octobre 2006)

a défaut de coup boules pour les deux derniers post - erieurs ce sera une bise bien chaste et appuyée ... 
(traduction: a y es j'ai trouvé mes deux mecs !!! )


...........................................................  .......................................................​.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

ça mijote ...ça mijote ...


----------



## Franswa (14 Octobre 2006)




----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)




----------



## NED (14 Octobre 2006)

Ptin t'as grossi Franswa !!!  
Ba alors !
T'as bouff&#233; trop de Lomo au Havana pendant ton stage ou quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2006)

À tous ceux qui nous ont fait partager leur enthousiasme, mon _Doppelgänger_ et moi-même disons un grand merci.


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2006)

J'aime beaucoup cette s&#233;rie de double-autoportraits Doc 

Sur la derniere on &#224; l'impression que ton double droite se retient a mort de se rapprocher et de mettre la main sur la cuisse de celui de gauche (un peu comme 2 puceaux au cin&#233;  )


----------



## Franswa (15 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Ptin t'as grossi Franswa !!!
> Ba alors !
> T'as bouff&#233; trop de Lomo au Havana pendant ton stage ou quoi?


----------



## Picouto (15 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Lui / Descartes / L'autre


Ca me fait ça aussi quand je lis "Discours de la méthode" :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Ca me fait ça aussi quand je lis "Discours de la méthode"


Pareil pour la lecture biblique du dimanche matin ? 






(La tête de ma mère quand elle m'a vu ainsi multiplié sur l'écran, ça valait son pesant de cacahuètes. )


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2006)

La sainte trinité


----------



## La mouette (15 Octobre 2006)

Le T-Shirt un dimanche le jour du seigneur c'est pas bien. La chemise nickel de hier aurait été plus appropriée ...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> 3 hommes mais une bible a la place du couffin



vraiment tres   :love: :love: :love: 




mais.....tu utilises quoi pour faire ça ?


----------



## jahrom (15 Octobre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> vraiment tres   :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah ses frères...


----------



## Tyite Bulle (15 Octobre 2006)

juste pour dire​


----------



## al02 (15 Octobre 2006)

Tant va la _cruche_ &#224; l'eau qu'&#224; la fin elle se noie ...


----------



## alèm (15 Octobre 2006)

_joli tyite bulle ! 


en ce qui concerne Doc, ficelle et moi avions vu une expo faite selon le m&#234;me principe au Lou Pascalou mais ce que je pr&#233;f&#232;re dans les autoportraits de Xavier en comparaison de l'autre, c'est qu'il n'insiste pas sur l'anecdotique mais que j'y vois toute la fragilit&#233; (et donc la force) du gar&#231;on que j'ai pu croiser en septembre alors que les photos de l'expo du Pascalou insistaient gravement sur le c&#244;t&#233; anecdotique et donc en perdait leur force potentielle en se d&#233;savouant elles-m&#234;mes._


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4010788 a dit:
			
		

> _en ce qui concerne Doc, ficelle et moi avions vu une expo faite selon le m&#234;me principe au Lou Pascalou mais ce que je pr&#233;f&#232;re dans les autoportraits de Xavier en comparaison de l'autre, c'est qu'il n'insiste pas sur l'anecdotique mais que j'y vois toute la fragilit&#233; (et donc la force) du gar&#231;on que j'ai pu croiser en septembre alors que les photos de l'expo du Pascalou insistaient gravement sur le c&#244;t&#233; anecdotique et donc en perdait leur force potentielle en se d&#233;savouant elles-m&#234;mes._


Merci R&#233;mi. J'essaye de faire des autoportraits, pas d'user une &#171; technique &#187; (m&#234;me si c'est amusant). Je suis heureux que tu l'aies senti. 

Merci encore &#224; toutes et &#224; tous. &#199;a fait tout dr&#244;le de se sentir appr&#233;ci&#233; par des gens qu'on admire. :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4010788 a dit:
			
		

> _joli tyite bulle !
> 
> 
> en ce qui concerne Doc, ficelle et moi avions vu une expo faite selon le même principe au Lou Pascalou mais ce que je préfère dans les autoportraits de Xavier en comparaison de l'autre, c'est qu'il n'insiste pas sur l'anecdotique mais que j'y vois toute la fragilité (et donc la force) du garçon que j'ai pu croiser en septembre alors que les photos de l'expo du Pascalou insistaient gravement sur le côté anecdotique et donc en perdait leur force potentielle en se désavouant elles-mêmes._



Tout pareil  

Et ça change de d'habitude  

Si si c'est un autoportrait regardez bien ...


----------



## Picouto (15 Octobre 2006)

Que vais-je faire ce soir ? ou Les folles soir&#233;es d'un p&#232;re c&#233;libataire ! 




​


----------



## .Steff (15 Octobre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Que vais-je faire ce soir ? ou Les folles soir&#233;es d'un p&#232;re c&#233;libataire !
> 
> _n'emp&#234;che on ne cite pas les photos._​


Bel apart en tout cas 
Amuse toi bien.


----------



## Nobody (15 Octobre 2006)

CA, c'est de l'autoportrait.

Même la Lème, qui est pourtant le plus narcissique de tous (bon d'accord, il a de la concurrence, c'est sûr), ne parvient pas à ce niveau.


----------



## alèm (15 Octobre 2006)

_et ?

(je ne vois pas en quoi tu es constructif...)

surtout que sur le fond, Roman Opalka a d&#233;j&#224; fait &#231;a...

edith veut que vous ne croyez pas que je sois vex&#233;, elle vient de me traduire "la L&#232;me".  
edith signale aussi que le narcissisme de la L&#232;me n'est autre qu'une r&#233;action &#224; son d&#233;go&#251;t vis-&#224;-vis de sa tronche... 
 _


----------



## tatouille (15 Octobre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> CA, c'est de l'autoportrait.
> 
> M&#234;me la L&#232;me, qui est pourtant le plus narcissique de tous (bon d'accord, il a de la concurrence, c'est s&#251;r), ne parvient pas &#224; ce niveau.



 les cernes qui apparaissent c'est la coke ?
et 6 ans aucun effort pour son surpoids

ca n'a rien de tres constructif se portrait de f&#233;n&#233;antise moderniste

ca c'est plus interressant

http://youtube.com/watch?v=DnVtoifKFzo&mode=related&search=

ou celle la

http://youtube.com/watch?v=UkjDX8KJ2tg&mode=related&search=

en tous les cas le fake a bien &#233;t&#233; commment&#233; 

Guy takes photo of himself every 30 seconds for 10 minutes

et pour finir

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ktz3W2HUASE&mode=related&search=


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> mais.....tu utilises quoi pour faire ça ?


Pour te répondre, ainsi qu'à tous ceux qui m'ont posé la même question, j'ai posté dans un fil plus adapté un message qui explique la manière dont j'ai procédé.

P.S. : Bien évidemment, ce n'est pas valable pour Picouto le magnifique.


----------



## jahrom (16 Octobre 2006)

Dans le style notre tronche change, j'avais déjà posté dans autre fil un morphing de l'evolution de ma tronche entre 25 ans et 30 ans.

ça donne ça.

Si je continue avec une photo tous les 5 ans ça peut le faire.


----------



## La mouette (16 Octobre 2006)

Il n'y a pas que le fromage qui s'affine


----------



## NED (16 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Pour te répondre, ainsi qu'à tous ceux qui m'ont posé la même question, j'ai posté dans un fil plus adapté un message qui explique la manière dont j'ai procédé.



Ca reste vraiment mortel même si c'est simple. Bravo car plus qu'une photo, je te connais pas vraiment mais c'est TOI. Ca reflète ton âme interieure ce travail, en plus y'a des clichés qui sont vraiment superbes....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Pour te répondre, ainsi qu'à tous ceux qui m'ont posé la même question, j'ai posté dans un fil plus adapté un message qui explique la manière dont j'ai procédé.
> 
> P.S. : Bien évidemment, ce n'est pas valable pour Picouto le magnifique.


En tout cas, joli travail.


----------



## AntoineD (16 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Ca reflète ton âme interieure ce travail,



Il est donc shizophrène, ultra religieux et philosophe ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2006)

AntoineD a dit:


> Il est donc shizophrène, ultra religieux et philosophe ?


Multiple, spirituel et curieux.


----------



## NED (16 Octobre 2006)

:king:


----------



## NED (16 Octobre 2006)

Bon alors revenons au sujet...
A Hollywood aussi...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Comme je suis un garçon pudique (pas comme certains ici !   ), je vous montre ma main gauche.
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/galerie/data/500/MyPicture14.jpg
> 
> C'est nettement moins excitant qu'une paire de fesses mais je fais ce que je peux.



Oh et puis zut ! Au diable la pudeur ! Je vous le montre.


----------



## NED (16 Octobre 2006)

Viariation sur le th&#232;me.....


----------



## twk (16 Octobre 2006)

Muahahaha, je suis a gauche


----------



## JPTK (16 Octobre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Dans le style notre tronche change, j'avais déjà posté dans autre fil un morphing de l'evolution de ma tronche entre 25 ans et 30 ans.
> 
> ça donne ça.
> 
> Si je continue avec une photo tous les 5 ans ça peut le faire.





Elle fait planter safari ta vidéo ! :rateau:


----------



## AntoineD (16 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Multiple, spirituel et curieux.



Oui, voilà, c'est ça


----------



## Amok (16 Octobre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> CA, c'est de l'autoportrait.



Il se trouve que c'est un photographe, et pas mauvais, de plus.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2006)

Pas beaucoup d'autoportraits sur cette page...


----------



## JPTK (16 Octobre 2006)

Bon c'&#233;tait juste pour essayer :






En fait faudrait changer de fringues, l'effet serait d&#233;cupl&#233;, j'en ferai un mieux demain


----------



## La mouette (16 Octobre 2006)

Excellent  

Bravo Docevil et JPTK


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Octobre 2006)

'tain!!!! Vous êtes 3 et y'en a pas un qui est foutu de ranger la turne?!?


----------



## Picouto (16 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> AP
> 
> Pas beaucoup d'autoportraits sur cette page...


 Ce type est génial :love:
JPTK t'es pas mieux


----------



## JPTK (16 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> 'tain!!!! Vous êtes 3 et y'en a pas un qui est foutu de ranger la turne?!?



Hè c'est rangé là :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bon c'était juste pour essayer :
> 
> http://jaipatoukompri.free.fr/clones+.jpg
> 
> En fait faudrait changer de fringues, l'effet serait décuplé, j'en ferai un mieux demain


Tu vois que ce n'était pas bien compliqué... Bravo Ben.


----------



## jahrom (16 Octobre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bon c'était juste pour essayer :
> En fait faudrait changer de fringues, l'effet serait décuplé, j'en ferai un mieux demain





En effet faudrait changer de fringues 

(je dis ça car j'ai le même pull)


----------



## JPTK (16 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu vois que ce n'était pas bien compliqué... Bravo Ben.



Bah c'est clair, c'est super simple, je sais pas pourquoi j'étais parti sur l'idée de détourages super précis et tout alors qu'en fait, si les sujets se superposent pas t'as quasi rien à faire. Bon et puis quand bien même... nan je suis un peu fainéant quoi, c'est pas comme si en plus je connaissais pas bien photoshop :rateau: Le mieux c'est encore d'utiliser un masque de fusion pour les superpositions.

Reste plus qu'à faire une image bien cohérente comme celle de la lecture de la bible, la mienne par exemple manque d'interactivité, enfin on a pas suffisamment l'impression que les 3 JPTK sont ensembles, en changeant les fringues et en travaillant un peu plus l'idée ça peut donner des trucs vraiment bons. J'ai hâte de faire le prochain.


----------



## CarodeDakar (16 Octobre 2006)

-  Louna... tu veux aller te promener pour voir les belles couleurs, mais à chaque fois, tu roupilles 5 minutes après le départ.

-  ...

-  P'tain (avec l'accent français bien sûr), ça fais trois fois en trois jours, sur différentes heures, que tu me fais le coup... :love:


----------



## Foguenne (16 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu vois que ce n'&#233;tait pas bien compliqu&#233;... Bravo Ben.



Un acheteur de lafraise.com avait fait un "montage" de ce genre pour se montrer avec ses t-shirts, c'&#233;tait tr&#232;s sympa, mais pas aussi "r&#233;fl&#233;chi" que ceux du Doc. 
C'est vraiment terrible. 

Doc, bravo et merci pour la recette, j'essayerais un de ces jours.  :love:


----------



## sofiping (16 Octobre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bon c'était juste pour essayer :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca fait combien de doigts çaaaaaa .... 30 !!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2006)




----------



## La mouette (16 Octobre 2006)

Béh


----------



## macmarco (16 Octobre 2006)

Doc, je sais pas si tu as remarqué, mais y a un type qui observe tes moindres faits et gestes depuis un moment. 






PS : Quelle idée de dormir en costard !


----------



## chandler_jf (16 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Béh



Mouais :mouais: C'est glauque Doc   
Montre plutôt ton cul comme JPTK, c'est un peu juste là pour faire le calendrier 2007 des Dieux de MacG


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Veillée mortuaire




DocEvil, cet AP est plus qu'un AP... Il nous interroge sur nous-même et sur le sens de notre Vie  
Excellent :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Mouais :mouais: C'est glauque Doc


Ah ? Vraiment ? Moi, je me survis chaque jour. Ma mort ne m'effraie pas.


----------



## Lastrada (16 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> God 's dead



Je pense que ce message dégage un mauvais karma.


----------



## JPTK (16 Octobre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Mouais :mouais: C'est glauque Doc




Nan c'est beau j'aime bien, et j'ai pas de trip morbide à la con la mort me fait flipper elle sent dans la bouche...


----------



## JPTK (16 Octobre 2006)

sofiping a dit:


> Ca fait combien de doigts çaaaaaa .... 30 !!!!!!!




Mais quelle cochonne c'est dingue ça


----------



## mado (16 Octobre 2006)

Pas de pied et encore beaucoup de progrès à faire avec photoshop 

Mais des jambes. Dans une maison remplie de souvenirs d'Afrique, notamment ces statuettes de femmes filiformes et fragiles.


----------



## Lastrada (16 Octobre 2006)

If you can read this, you're standing too close, so,...


----------



## La mouette (16 Octobre 2006)

T'est tout seul


----------



## JPTK (16 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Pas de pied et encore beaucoup de progr&#232;s &#224; faire avec photoshop
> 
> Mais des jambes. Dans une maison remplie de souvenirs d'Afrique, notamment ces statuettes de femmes filiformes et fragiles.



La classe, mais la m&#234;me nue et tu faisais la photo du mois :rateau:


----------



## Picouto (16 Octobre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> mais différentes
> 
> tof des 3 grâces​


C'est jp que vous regardez avec tant de curiosité


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ah ? Vraiment ? Moi, je me survis chaque jour. Ma mort ne m'effraie pas.



Moi non plus.


----------



## jahrom (16 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Franswa (16 Octobre 2006)




----------



## sofiping (17 Octobre 2006)

suis obligée de poster mon autoportrait a la confiotte en mp a quelqu'un qui a pas eu le temps de le voir ... malheureux ça quand même !!! :mouais: 
suis passé dans le broyeur de la censure ou quoi ???


----------



## da capo (17 Octobre 2006)

sofiping a dit:


> suis passé dans le broyeur de la censure ou quoi ???



http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3985498&postcount=5718

Tu es là.


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2006)

sofiping a dit:


> suis passé dans le broyeur de la censure ou quoi ???



_*quelle censure ? *_


_désolé, je suis comme Chaton, ce mot m'agace..._


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Octobre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> http://jahrom.free.fr/jahrom24.jpg​


Si vous vous étalonnez votre écran, c'est le moment. Profitez-en.


----------



## Nephou (17 Octobre 2006)

sofiping a dit:


> suis obligée de poster mon autoportrait a la confiotte en mp a quelqu'un qui a pas eu le temps de le voir ... malheureux ça quand même !!! :mouais:
> suis passé dans le broyeur de la censure ou quoi ???



Sache que javais des difficulté également à profiter de ta confiture mais je pense que tu étais surtout victime de ton succès : lurl de ton image était bien présente dans ton post (il suffisait de regarder le code source de la page pour sen rendre compre) mais il y avait un problème de chargement dû sans doute à imageshack

bref pense à  avant de :mouais:


----------



## Lila (17 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3985498&postcount=5718
> 
> Tu es là.



.....ça me fait penser à la faim dans le monde


----------



## NED (17 Octobre 2006)

Dans le même esprit,
autoportrait à travers le pot de marmelade...





:sick: ​


----------



## al02 (17 Octobre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> .....ça me fait penser à la faim dans le monde



Plutôt la grande bouffe !


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Octobre 2006)

http://jahrom.free.fr/jahrom24.jpg
Ca va pas mieux tes problèmes de peau, maintenant, ça fait des couleurs bizarres...:mouais: 


:rateau:


----------



## jahrom (17 Octobre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> http://jahrom.free.fr/jahrom24.jpg
> Ca va pas mieux tes problèmes de peau, maintenant, ça fait des couleurs bizarres...:mouais:
> :rateau:




dès qu'on fait un peu d'art on est incompris... :rateau:

C'est promis ce soir je vous montre mon cul


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Octobre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> dès qu'on fait un peu d'art on est incompris... :rateau:
> 
> C'est promis ce soir je vous montre mon cul




Aaaah, tu vois quand tu veux...


----------



## sofiping (17 Octobre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> l&#8217;url de ton image &#233;tait bien pr&#233;sente dans ton post (il suffisait de regarder le code source de la page pour s&#8217;en rendre compre) mais il y avait un probl&#232;me de chargement d&#251; sans doute &#224; imageshack&#8230;
> 
> bref&#8230; pense &#224;  avant de :mouais:




Nephouuuu ... tu me parles une langue que je ne maitrise mais alors ... pas - du - tout !!! 


Sur le :mouais: tu as raison ... c'est par ce que je tiens plus du pitt bull que du Chihuahua ...  :rose:



			
				[MGZ] al&#232;m;4012807 a dit:
			
		

> _*quelle censure ? *_
> 
> 
> _d&#233;sol&#233;, je suis comme Chaton, ce mot m'agace..._



Et moi donc !!!


----------



## Jec (17 Octobre 2006)

Allez..l'autoportrait du jour, fait de nuit ...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Octobre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> Of course !
> Tu n'as pas encore expérimenté son formidable pouvoir d'attraction
> Nous si. :love:



Et encore, j'avais réglé le power sur 2/10


----------



## r0m1 (17 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et encore, j'avais réglé le power sur 2/10



Mais quels frimeurs ces niçois !!!


----------



## benkenobi (17 Octobre 2006)

Salut &#224; tous ! 

Petite requ&#234;te sp&#233;ciale &#224; odr&#233; D), sofiping, mado, Touma&#239;, macelene, CarodeDakar, kanako, Galat&#233;e, Princess Tatav, Tyite Bulle, Aur&#233;lie85, elisnice... etc... etc... :love:

Pourrais-je avoir un autoportrait, on va dire...euh... &#224; la (brillante) fa&#231;on de JPTK  en l'honneur de mon anniversaire ?  

Evidemment la fa&#231;on WebOliver est tout aussi agr&#233;able et la variante dite du  "DocEvil" est, certes moins d&#233;monstrative mais, tout aussi efficace.

Bon, il va sans dire que j'accepte aussi les MP (et que, souci du d&#233;tail oblige, je pr&#233;cise que la charte ne s'y applique alors plus)... 






PS : Merci &#224; ceux qui me m'ont souhait&#233; mon anniv' et qui trainent par ici... 
PS2 : Pas taper, pas taper !!! :rose:


----------



## Picouto (17 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## r0m1 (17 Octobre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Docevil sta&#239;le​



C'est marrant, t'es transparent toi  :mouais: .... ceci dit &#231;a rend pas mal, faut vraiment que je m'essaie &#224; &#231;a aussi... 


et au fait: bon anniversaire ben


----------



## CarodeDakar (17 Octobre 2006)

Puisque demandé si gentiment...  petit recoin d'un "Souvenir d'Afrique"  Faut quand même pas tout montrer sur le net... 

Joyeux anniversaire, Ben!


----------



## benkenobi (17 Octobre 2006)

Merci les filles !!! :love:  

Mon cadeau d'anniversaire est l'occasion d'un petit autoportrait :





​


----------



## r0m1 (17 Octobre 2006)

Un peu de poésie...




Bon je suis pas encore un pro des montages, c'est surtout un problème de texture du calque sur l'arrière plan... j'arrive pô à faire mieux


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

Picouto, tu fais tourner les tables ? Au moins tes _âmes parallèles_ sont-elles de bonne compagnie...


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2006)

_merci Xavier.  _


----------



## NED (18 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Picouto, tu fais tourner les tables ? Au moins tes _âmes parallèles_ sont-elles de bonne compagnie...



Et toi!
Tu lis tes MP des fois???
:mouais:


----------



## sofiping (18 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## jpmiss (18 Octobre 2006)

Spiderman t'a fait une ejac' faciale?


----------



## sofiping (18 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Spiderman t'a fait une ejac' faciale?



Petard ... j'y avais pas pensé a celle la !!!  
va falloir que je redresse la barre ... :mouais: 

Ceci dit ... je prefère batman ... l'a une plus grosse voiture ...


----------



## La mouette (18 Octobre 2006)

Arg ... une femme serpent :afraid:


----------



## Nobody (18 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Il se trouve que c'est un photographe, et pas mauvais, de plus.



Pour rester dans ma veine "je suis pas constructif pour un sou, _provocation &#224; deux balles n'ayant rien &#224; faire sur macg&#233;_", un petit lien qui, comme le pr&#233;c&#233;dent, peut donner des id&#233;es &#224; ceux qui _[pas la peine de chercher la castagne]_


----------



## Lila (18 Octobre 2006)

...humeur légère aujourd'hui :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2006)

sofiping a dit:


> Petard ... j'y avais pas pensé a celle la !!!



Moi, oui... Mais j'arrive trop tard...


----------



## morden (18 Octobre 2006)

Submergé de boulot que je suis, je me rend compte que ça fait une eternité que j'etait pas passé poser ma frimousse avec les votres !  là voila de façe au retour de la piscine ... et oui : ils sont sec ! la piscine c'est le seul endroit où je peut me secher les cheveux 






Purée ... je me rend compte, je sais plus qui m'avais sorti que je souriais pas souvent sur mes AP ... ben je réalise que c'est pas loin d'etre vrai ! :hein: :hein: 

enfin ...

A part ça, ... devinez ??  !!


----------



## PommeQ (18 Octobre 2006)

Et dire que certains ose parler du temps de chien auvergnat


----------



## tatouille (18 Octobre 2006)

il fallait dire : tant de pieds


----------



## tatouille (18 Octobre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Pour rester dans ma veine "je suis pas constructif pour un sou, _provocation &#224; deux balles n'ayant rien &#224; faire sur macg&#233;_", un petit lien qui, comme le pr&#233;c&#233;dent, peut donner des id&#233;es &#224; ceux qui _[pas la peine de chercher la castagne]_



c'est bien comme campagne mais c'est tr&#232;s exag&#233;r&#233; 
en effet on prend :
meme si elle est modifi&#233;e une fille qui va correspondre le mieux a l'id&#233;e recherch&#233;e 
on ne peut pas se permettre 2 heures de maquillage + 1/2 journ&#233;e de maquetiste
pour un shoot de pub trop ch&#232;re 

les filles modeles ont une morphologie particuliere c'est tout 

apr&#232;s que l'on consid&#232;re ca comme la
baut&#233;e ultime / le canon  

la est le probleme


mais il faut savoir qu'au US c'est un vraie probleme , toute les jeunes filles veulent
changer leur corps par la chirurgie et la c'est un gros d&#233;rapage de soci&#233;t&#233; 
et les publisistes sont responsables et leur clients aussi


----------



## NED (18 Octobre 2006)

morden a dit:


> et oui : ils sont sec ! la piscine c'est le seul endroit o&#249; je peut me secher les cheveux



Ha oui effectivement, il s&#232;che bien les cheveux ton petit appareil Sony......j'avais jamais essay&#233; avec un numerique tiens....


----------



## Grug (18 Octobre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> Et dire que certains ose parler du temps de chien auvergnat




y'a un fil pour ça


----------



## Tyite Bulle (18 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## JPTK (19 Octobre 2006)

Toi aussi des fois on t'enferme dans une cave et on te bat ?


----------



## JPTK (19 Octobre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> c'est bien comme campagne mais c'est très exagéré
> en effet on prend :
> meme si elle est modifiée une fille qui va correspondre le mieux a l'idée recherchée
> on ne peut pas se permettre 2 heures de maquillage + 1/2 journée de maquetiste
> ...




En gros tu dis tout et son contraire ? :rateau: 

On tente de ressembler à des modèles qui n'existent pas. Peux en ont conscience...

Le responsable ? Les publicistes ? Les consommateurs ? Les modèles ? Nan... tous complices oui, mais le vrai responsable c'est le marketing, le mal du notre société de consommation, un bon outil quand il est bien utilisé, une arme de destruction massive le reste du temps.


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2006)

_JPTK, il te reste des parties de ton corps non-hors-charte &#224; nous montrer...

tatouille : va te racheter un num&#233;rique ! 
_


----------



## teo (19 Octobre 2006)

Oui passke &#231;a commence &#224; bien faire


----------



## da capo (19 Octobre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Oui passke &#231;a commence &#224; bien faire



l'hopital qui se moque de la charit&#233; ? le chaudron qui appelle la marmite cul noir ?

je ne voudrais pas faire mon alem...
mais &#231;a fait un petit moment qu'on n'a pas vu ta barbe


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> je ne voudrais pas faire mon alem...
> mais ça fait un petit moment qu'on n'a pas vu ta barbe


Ou autre chose. :love:
Allez teo, montre-nous ton Q.I. !


----------



## doudou83 (19 Octobre 2006)

En attendant Teo...Je me lance , voici ma trogne !


----------



## benkenobi (19 Octobre 2006)

doudou83 a dit:


> En attendant Teo...Je me lance , voici ma trogne !



Georges Brassens n'est pas mort !!!


----------



## da capo (19 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> mais ça fait un petit moment qu'on n'a pas vu ta barbe


ni la mienne.

oubli réparé.


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Octobre 2006)

pour la première foi (bien qu'il y ait déja ma tronche avant, mais c'est le-pur-fils qui l'avait mise...)

donc : 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Voir la pièce jointe 12302


----------



## mamyblue (19 Octobre 2006)

doudou83 a dit:


> En attendant Teo...Je me lance , voici ma trogne !


Et ben on dirait Louis la Brocante joué par "Victor Lanoux"


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Octobre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> Et ben on dirait Louis la Brocante joué par "Victor Lanoux"




*Tu parles*
d'un compliment !!!





:hein:


----------



## doudou83 (19 Octobre 2006)

Cela me fait bien rire !!!!:love:   merci Mamy  merci Benkenobi


----------



## teo (19 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> l'hopital qui se moque de la charité ? le chaudron qui appelle la marmite cul noir ?
> 
> je ne voudrais pas faire mon alem...
> mais ça fait un petit moment qu'on n'a pas vu ta barbe





DocEvil a dit:


> Ou autre chose. :love:
> Allez teo, montre-nous ton Q.I. !



Quoi quoi ? Le Teo, il a peur de vous lasser avec ses AP plus ou moins dénudés avec sa gueule enfariné, il en a déjà posté un bon paquet, non ?  Z'en voulez encore ?


J'ai racheté ce jour de la pelloche pour mon reflex, je vais essayer de faire comme le père Dieu et sa Trinité mais je vous garantis pas le résultat façon argentique, ça prendra plus de temps 

Alors en attendant, je vous tire la langue, à défaut de vous tirer le portrait  




_Et côté QI, en ce moment, il vaut mieux pas le montrer en photo, il ressemble trop à un truc que la Charte et les conventions empêchent de montrer ici-même _


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2006)




----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2006)

_j'ai effac&#233; quelques posts. Merci de ne pas recommencer. Ceci &#233;tait un coup de semonce. sans jeu de maux._


----------



## PommeQ (19 Octobre 2006)

Ma lilou et moi ... au K750i


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2006)

_t'as pas activ&#233; ton mode anti-yeux verts. Lilou est charmante ! 
_


----------



## lumai (19 Octobre 2006)

Après une fondue suisse...




​


----------



## PommeQ (19 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4016826 a dit:
			
		

> _t'as pas activé ton mode anti-yeux verts. Lilou est charmante !
> _



8kg :affraid: 

PS: Lumai :love:  merci pour elle. En plus, on lui donne a peine a bouffer


----------



## maiwen (19 Octobre 2006)

il me semble qu'il y'a eu une s&#233;rie de jambes, du coup je sors ma photo footballeur(enfin ) flew style qui casse l'ambiance 





​oui j'aime mes chaussettes merci
edit : mes chaussures aussi


----------



## Majintode (19 Octobre 2006)

Bon ben moi je pose avec mon MacBook... 







Auto-portrait réalisé avec mon Nikon D70


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2006)

_Bienvenu parmi nous ! 

(je sens que tu vas avoir des supporters filles et gar&#231;ons toi ! )
_


----------



## Majintode (19 Octobre 2006)

Merci ! 

(pour les supporters.. euh... c'est l'effet MacBook!  )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Octobre 2006)

benkenobi a dit:


> Georges Brassens n'est pas mort !!!



Arghhh ! Toasted ! :rateau:   



			
				[MGZ] alèm;4017015 a dit:
			
		

> _Bienvenu parmi nous ! _


Idem.


----------



## Majintode (20 Octobre 2006)

Merci bien ! 
C'est cool j'ai même reçu des points disco ! Bon ok je comprends pas grand chose pour le moment à ce sytème de notation des messages, mais apparemment c'est plutôt bon signe d'en avoir


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Octobre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Merci bien !
> C'est cool j'ai m&#234;me re&#231;u des points disco ! Bon ok je comprends pas grand chose pour le moment &#224; ce syt&#232;me de notation des messages, mais apparemment c'est plut&#244;t bon signe d'en avoir


Quand ils sont verts oui. 

Une petite explication


----------



## Majintode (20 Octobre 2006)

Merci pour le lien ! En fait j'étais allé voir sur la FAQ mais bon, ça restait assez flou...
Mais un petit tour *ici* et là c'est bon, now I understand !


----------



## Foguenne (20 Octobre 2006)

On revient au sujet , merci.


----------



## Lila (20 Octobre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> On revient au sujet , merci.



..ben alors ...elle est où ta photo ? 

...hein quoi ? jv là oui ....


----------



## Foguenne (20 Octobre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> ..ben alors ...elle est où ta photo ?
> 
> ...hein quoi ? jv là oui ....


----------



## Lila (20 Octobre 2006)

....j'ai :afraid: quand tu me regardes avec des yeux comme ça....


----------



## Foguenne (20 Octobre 2006)

Et moi j'ai peur quand je vois ton dernier autoportrait.  :love:


----------



## NED (20 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4017015 a dit:
			
		

> _Bienvenu parmi nous !
> 
> (je sens que tu vas avoir des supporters filles et garçons toi ! )
> _



Ho oui houlala ! va y avoir du grabuge. C'était explosion de foufoune y'a quelques pages de là mais avec lui, ça va remettre le couvert, hein les filles?:love: 
Et les garçon aussi..


----------



## Majintode (20 Octobre 2006)

LOL... c'est bon, il n'y a pas eu d'émeutes là... 

Allez, un autre auto-portrait, sur le thème de "Me, Myself, and I"...


----------



## macmarco (20 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Allez, un autre auto-portrait, sur le thème de "Me, Myself, and I"...


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2006)

Reviens le Chambellan


----------



## Melounette (20 Octobre 2006)

Arrête Majintode, arrête.:rateau: 

MacMarco>Très bel autoportrait. Je peux lécher tes oreilles de Koala aussi ?


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2006)

Pouark !! sur MS Explorer en plus ...


----------



## Majintode (20 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Arrête Majintode, arrête.:rateau:



Hey mais... elle est tout pitite ta langue ! 
Très jolie couleur de cheveux... :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Octobre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Hey mais... elle est tout pitite ta langue !
> Très jolie couleur de cheveux... :rose:



Tu n'as pas honte de l'encourager comme ça !  Déjà que ton profil est bien fourni  

Sinon chouettes autoportraits : solarisation, montage et même Lila dit "l'anémone cachée dans son tube"


----------



## mamyblue (20 Octobre 2006)

Super autoportrait pour tout le monde  




Surtout macmarco


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> :eek: :eek: :eek:
> 
> Arrête Majintode, arrête.:rateau:
> 
> MacMarco>Très bel autoportrait. Je peux lécher tes oreilles de Koala aussi ?



Jesus Marie Youssef!!! Elle a fini par mélanger les cachetons avec l'alcool!!!


----------



## Majintode (20 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu n'as pas honte de l'encourager comme ça !  Déjà que ton profil est bien fourni
> 
> Sinon chouettes autoportraits : solarisation, montage et même Lila dit "l'anémone cachée dans son tube"



Oh, tu crois qu'elle irait plus loin encore...?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Octobre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Oh, tu crois qu'elle irait plus loin encore...?


Ah... Oui oui oui... Voilà voilà... T'as pas encore eu droit à la culotte sur la tête par MP, toi...


----------



## JPTK (20 Octobre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> LOL... c'est bon, il n'y a pas eu d'&#233;meutes l&#224;...
> 
> Allez, un autre auto-portrait, sur le th&#232;me de "Me, Myself, and I"...
> 
> [IM]http://tode.free.fr/misc/autoportrait2_macge.jpg[/IMG]




Mais... mais... tu es une personne de couleur ?? 


ps : alem mon AP arrive !


----------



## maiwen (20 Octobre 2006)

vous avez tous copi&#233; mon titre  enfin 

elis, tu es magnifique :rose: :love:


----------



## da capo (20 Octobre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> @macmarco :
> []
> J'aimerais tant te voir en chair !



marco vaut bien le détour par Rennes et les boissons locales aussi



maiwen a dit:


> elis, tu es magnifique :rose: :love:



Je bisse.

Je biserai une autre fois


----------



## AntoineD (20 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah... Oui oui oui... Voilà voilà... T'as pas encore eu droit à la culotte sur la tête par MP, toi...



L'autoportrait comment ?







​

Ok, je regrette déjà :rose:


----------



## macmarco (20 Octobre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> ...
> 
> @macmarco : ton autoportrait, il me fait un effet spécial, sans vouloir jouer les rabat-joie bien sûr  mais il paraît qu'après l'explosion de la bombe H à Hiroshima, il ne restait des gens que l'empreinte absolument désincarnée de leurs corps sur les murs
> J'aimerais tant te voir en chair !
> ...






J'avoue que je n'ai pas pensé à cette référence historique, ma référence est plutôt photographique dans l'utilisation d'un effet "solarisation". 
Si jamais tu passes par Rennes, je te ferai goûter la godinette dont parle Starmac.  


Maiwen a raison, tu es très jolie sur cet autoportrait en triple exemplaire.   :love:


----------



## AntoineD (20 Octobre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> et merci, A





Bon, en même temps, je l'avais déjà postée il y a un bail


----------



## gwydion (20 Octobre 2006)

Bon , je me lance ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

déjà qu'avec le premier jet hier:style: il m'a toute :casse:  mais là il me met la triple dose:rose: :love:

futur motard en plus allez viens boire un coup par chez nous, y'a un bar à roulettes avé des motards à string coqués

pour pas flooder voilà : le bas pour un autre jour  

Voir la pièce jointe 12318


----------



## AntoineD (20 Octobre 2006)

gwydion a dit:


> Bon , je me lance ...



Ouf, on est au moins deux à avoir le sens du ridicule


----------



## Majintode (20 Octobre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Mais... mais... tu es une personne de couleur ??
> 
> 
> ps : alem mon AP arrive !



Comme mon MacBook mec !


----------



## maiwen (21 Octobre 2006)

c'est de la pourriture question qualité mais comme je suis dessus ça rattrape nespa 




si jamais vous en voulez une autre, je dois avoir ça sous la main


----------



## Spyro (21 Octobre 2006)

Ooooooooh maiwen :love:  :love:  :love:







Ça faisait un moment


----------



## maiwen (21 Octobre 2006)

Spyro a dit:


> Ooooooooh maiwen :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


coucou toi  c'est vrai on te voit plus dans le coin 

je flood pas je posterai encore s'il le faut parce que chui une warrior  

ps : sur lal photo on dirait que j'ai un nez en patate et en vrai euh non ...
edit : de plus j'ai eu que deux demandes jusqu'alors et donc j'attends un peu


----------



## Lastrada (21 Octobre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> ps : sur lal photo on dirait que j'ai un nez en patate et en vrai euh non ...



Voilà, au début je pensais à Polly Jean, mais en fait c'est plus Hillary Swank après le match.


----------



## WebOliver (21 Octobre 2006)

Spyro a dit:


>



Tr&#232;s sympa l'autoportrait.   (ah fl&#251;te faut pas citer... :rose: )




​


----------



## JPTK (21 Octobre 2006)

ps : oui j'ai revu une ex, &#231;a se voit dans mon dos :love:

EDIT : j'ai corrig&#233; la tof il y avait une erreur.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> l'&#233;toile filante



Bon pour l'exposition de foufoune, ce sera une autre fois Webo  

L&#224; c'est plut&#244;t la version vieille veste rap&#233;e, pyjama (ben ouais il est presque 2h du mat'), m&#233;got de clope ...


----------



## morden (21 Octobre 2006)

Je savais qu'il fallait se mefier des pokemon .... ce chacal de salam&#232;che m'a siffl&#233; tout mon whisky !!!!!!! comment je vais lui faire la t&#234;te au carr&#233;:




D'ailleur, raymond est bien d'accord : lui aussi il halucine grave !





 sisi, c'est bien un ap : il a apuy&#233; lui meme sur le d&#233;clencheur : et en plus c'est vrai ! 

et puis .. juste pour dire que ya pas que salam&#232;che qui a bu un peu trop de sky ....





Je sais &#231;a en fait beaucoup d'un coup ... 


A part !a, j'ai la pataaaate !!  !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2006)

morden a dit:


> Je savais qu'il fallait se mefier des pokemon .... ce chacal de salamèche m'a sifflé tout mon whisky !!!!!!! comment je vais lui faire la tête au carré:
> http://idata.over-blog.com/0/31/53/54/images/nonmaisdesfois.jpg
> D'ailleur, raymond est bien d'accord : lui aussi il halucine grave !
> http://idata.over-blog.com/0/31/53/54/images/raymond.jpg sisi, c'est bien un ap : il a apuyé lui meme sur le déclencheur : et en plus c'est vrai !
> ...


----------



## NED (21 Octobre 2006)

J'ai déjà été au Lou Pascalou avec Salamèche, c'est vrai il boit comme un trou ! (pire qu'Alèm, c'est pour vous dire....)  ​


----------



## morden (21 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> J'ai déjà été au Lou Pascalou avec Salamèche,
> ​


Ha ben voila, il m'invite jamais ce chacal des bois !!!



NED a dit:


> c'est vrai il boit comme un trou !



là au moins c'est clair ! en même tant il arrive pas (encore) à la cheville de raymond ! alors lui c'est direct à la barrique !  

A part ça, maintenant, il faut ranger le bordel d'hier !!  !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2006)

Vous avez aimé "In bed with iDuck" ? Vous allez adorer "In bed with iDuck II" :


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Octobre 2006)

Qu'est ce que photobooth est puissant quand m&#234;me! A chaque fois, &#231;a m'impressionne.


----------



## Lastrada (21 Octobre 2006)

C'est quel effet exactement ?


----------



## NED (21 Octobre 2006)

*In bed with Iduck III !!!
*


​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Qu'est ce que photobooth est puissant quand même! A chaque fois, ça m'impressionne.


Là, c'est pas photobooth : c'est Dimâge A200.  



NED a dit:


> *In bed with Iduck III !!!
> *
> [url]http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/6854/iduck3rf1.jpg[/URL]​


Je suis contre la chirurgie esthétique !


----------



## NED (21 Octobre 2006)

Et c'est qui ca?


----------



## JPTK (21 Octobre 2006)

C'est BIBI ???   

Ravissante en tout cas, je prends !


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2006)

_JPTK, tu as assez de foufounes explos&#233;es &#224; disposition, laisse de la chance aux autres, genre aux mecs qui viennent de se faire larguer et qui souffrent... 

sinon NED, c'est qui ? c'est bien un autoportrait mais il n'est pas de toi, beau brun !!

ps : tu viens quand manger des p'tit LU ? 

ps2 : tu descends quand vers paname cher JPTK ? _


----------



## jahrom (21 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4018950 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> ps2 : tu descends quand vers paname cher JPTK ? _



Je suis curieux de connaître l'effet de ses fesses à l'air sur la capitale


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Je suis curieux de connaître l'effet de ses fesses à l'air sur la capitale


C'est bien simple : un vent de folie.


----------



## jahrom (21 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est bien simple : un vent de folie.



Un vent. Des fesses. Jusqu'a la pas de surprise...


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Je suis curieux de connaître l'effet de ses fesses à l'air sur la capitale




_à ce propos, vous passez ce soir ? 
_


----------



## jahrom (21 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4018990 a dit:
			
		

> _à ce propos, vous passez ce soir ?
> _




On va y réfléchir. C'est à dire qu'on a pris de l'avance hier soir...


----------



## NED (21 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4018950 a dit:
			
		

> _Jsinon NED, c'est qui ? c'est bien un autoportrait mais il n'est pas de toi, beau brun !!
> ps : tu viens quand manger des p'tit LU ? _


_

Ben...heu c'est pas à côté mais c'est noté, dès que je passe dans le coin.

Et l'autoportrait je pensait que c'était quelqu'un du forum? non?...a ba non alors...:rose: 
bon ba une illustre inconue. _


----------



## gwydion (21 Octobre 2006)

On m'a demandé où a été prise la photo du singe avec la fleur dans les cheveux .

Réponse : a Koh Samui en Thaïlande ( une île du sud est ) .


@+


----------



## JPTK (21 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4018950 a dit:
			
		

> _JPTK, tu as assez de foufounes explosées à disposition, laisse de la chance aux autres, genre aux mecs qui viennent de se faire larguer et qui souffrent...
> 
> ps2 : tu descends quand vers paname cher JPTK ? _




Ok je laisse leur chance à tous les loser mac user 

Paris ? Paris ?? Hum... connais pô :hein:

Je dois venir en plus bientôt normalement. Je passerai vous faire


----------



## JPTK (21 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Et l'autoportrait je pensait que c'était quelqu'un du forum? non?...a ba non alors...:rose:
> bon ba une illustre inconue.




Tain faut retrouver qui c'est absolument et trouver son phone number pour qu'on lui envoie des messages de LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE !! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Ben...heu c'est pas à côté mais c'est noté, dès que je passe dans le coin.
> 
> Et l'autoportrait je pensait que c'était quelqu'un du forum? non?...a ba non alors...:rose:
> bon ba une illustre inconue.



Elle ressemble à elsinice ... non ?


----------



## supermoquette (21 Octobre 2006)

C'est Aur&#233;lie85


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Octobre 2006)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon ?


----------



## kanako (21 Octobre 2006)

J'avais pr&#233;vu de poster un autoportrait pour mon 500&#232;me post, mais je l'ai pas vu venir :rateau:
et puis j'ai toujours pas l'APN, mais j'ai un scanneur&#8230;






je posterais la suite de la s&#233;rie un peu plus tard, il y en a d'autres que j'aime beaucoup&#8230;




De bien belles photos tout le monde ! j'ai ador&#233;e la s&#233;rie de DocEvil, et aussi ceux qui ont repris la technique


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

mon four est tip top 

Voir la pièce jointe 12327

:love:


maintenant chui à l'heure 
pis la ceinture j'la garde comme çà


----------



## benkenobi (21 Octobre 2006)

Touma&#239;;4019257 a dit:
			
		

> mon four est tip top
> 
> :love:
> 
> ...



Certes, ce four est tr&#232;s beau !!

Mais mon iPod est pas mal non plus...  




​


----------



## Majintode (21 Octobre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> mon four est tip top
> 
> :love:
> 
> ...



Il n'y a pas que le four...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Octobre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Il n'y a pas que le four...



Va faire un tour dans le sujet des motards... Elle se lâche velu...


----------



## Majintode (21 Octobre 2006)

J'y cours...!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)




----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2006)

_Superbe, finement jou&#233;, tu as m&#234;me r&#233;ussi a te faire passer pour un bouquet de roses sur la quatri&#232;me prise de vue, j'suis &#233;pat&#233; !!     _


----------



## La mouette (21 Octobre 2006)

Il manque quelque chose


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4019538 a dit:
			
		

> _Superbe, finement joué, tu as même réussi a te faire passer pour un bouquet de roses sur la quatrième prise de vue, j'suis épaté !!     _


La cinquième... Je suis aussi dans l'escalier.


----------



## PommeQ (21 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> La cinquième... Je suis aussi dans l'escalier.



Bien joué  :love:


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> La cinquième... Je suis aussi dans l'escalier.



_toasted !! sur l'écran de cette saloperie de powerbook à clavier suisse, j'ai du mal... 
_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4019546 a dit:
			
		

> _toasted !! sur l'écran de cette saloperie de powerbook à clavier suisse, j'ai du mal...
> _


Crois bien que je compatis, et pour cause : je connais !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Octobre 2006)

Allez, je vous laisse pour cette soirée...


----------



## Spyro (21 Octobre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Spyro a dit:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Gna gna gna gna gna gna gna !
Désolé, j'ai regardé partout: à gauche, à droite, et j'en ai pas trouvé    :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

Spyro a dit:


> Gna gna gna gna gna gna gna !
> Désolé, j'ai regardé partout: à gauche, à droite, et j'en ai pas trouvé    :hein:


Euh... Comment dire ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> photo de PATOCHMAN EN BLEU qui ne montre pas son doigt



Hé mais t'es en costard ?


----------



## La mouette (21 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Hé mais t'es en costard ?



 

Il a ressorti une photo de sa première communion


----------



## iNano (21 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Euh... Comment dire ?



Euh... Veuillez m'excuser votre grandeur  ... Je crois que c'est un vrai montage et pas du photobooth...


----------



## macinside (21 Octobre 2006)

j'avais rien mis depuis longtemps 






edit : je viens de retrouver &#231;a au fond du t&#233;l&#233;phone


----------



## esope (21 Octobre 2006)

ca faisait longtemps que j'avais rien posté ici, bon c'est du classique mais c'est déjà ça...


----------



## macelene (22 Octobre 2006)

le PArrain a dit:


> Allez, je vous laisse pour cette soirée...




Purée !!!!! quelle classe...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Hé mais t'es en costard ?



Ah, ben ouais... Je suis plus souvent comme ça que comme tu as pu me voir...  :style:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah, ben ouais... Je suis plus souvent comme ça que comme tu as pu me voir...  :style:



Ah ben les seuls mecs en costards que je connaisse je les appelle "Maître".  

Maître PATOCHMAN


----------



## WebOliver (22 Octobre 2006)

://////// EMDILLLLIieEdfhjadskhadsjklfhjadks fhakdjsfhdkxjfhdksjfhadkjsfh adksjhfkdjsfhaks djfhadksakdjsf


----------



## Majintode (22 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Octobre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> http://tode.free.fr/misc/autoportrait3_macge.jpg


Je vois que Doc Evil fait des émules.


----------



## Melounette (22 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Allez, je vous laisse pour cette soirée...
> _photo bleue........_


P'tin comment t'es super classe parfois Patoch.:love: Je peux t'appeler Patochounet ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> P'tin comment t'es super classe parfois Patoch.:love:



Oui...



> Je peux t'appeler Patochounet ?



Non...


----------



## sofiping (22 Octobre 2006)

et une main au luc ... je peux ??? 

bon le russ meyer est en route ... sur le mode SATANA ... 
me manque des mitaines en cuir noir !!! 
le surin c'est bon ... je l'ai ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Octobre 2006)

sofiping a dit:


> et une main au luc ... je peux ???



Nan...



sofiping a dit:


> ... bon le russ meyer est en route ... sur le mode SATANA ...


Aaaahhhhh... Ça c'est des références qu'elles sont bonnes... :love: :love:


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2006)

_&#231;a s'arrange pas ici... _


----------



## NED (22 Octobre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> mon four est tip top



Et ton jean taille basse est tip top aussi.....:love:


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2006)

_NED : r&#233;ponds &#224; tes MPs d'abord !! _


----------



## Grug (22 Octobre 2006)




----------



## chandler_jf (22 Octobre 2006)

lumai a dit:


> Apr&#232;s une fondue suisse...
> 
> Lumai​



Carole, Carole, Carole .... Que dire de plus ... :love:




Je vois que Doc fait de plus en plus de convertis par ici ... c'est tr&#232;s chouette


----------



## NED (22 Octobre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Je vois que Doc fait de plus en plus de convertis par ici ... c'est tr&#232;s chouette



Oui, m&#234;me que Majintode utilise la m&#234;me maison que Doc pour ses clich&#233;s....


----------



## Majintode (22 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Oui, même que Majintode utilise la même maison que Doc pour ses clichés....



Purée je t'avais dit de ne surtout rien dire...!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Je vois que Doc fait de plus en plus de convertis par ici ... c'est très chouette


Ils avaient le choix entre la technique ou la vérole, ils ont choisi la technique.  Monde de merde. 



Majintode a dit:


> Purée je t'avais dit de ne surtout rien dire...!


Je pense que je serais tout de même vaguement au courant. :love: :hein:


----------



## Spyro (22 Octobre 2006)

Au fait, j'ai manqu&#233; des &#233;pisodes: y a toujours quelqu'un qui fait une liste des autoportraits ou pas ?


----------



## kanako (22 Octobre 2006)

je crois que non, le site de jahrom n'est plus mis-&#224;-jour et il l'a ot&#233; de sa signature&#8230; je pense qu'il ne pouvait plus s'en occuper&#8230;


----------



## sofiping (22 Octobre 2006)

​
merdasse .. pas reussis a capter l'esprit du Russ... j'ai pas dis mon dernier mot ...


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2006)

_aheummm... m&#234;me si je partage les &#233;mois de certains ici... je vous rappelle au calme classique pour ce type de sujet !!   _


----------



## da capo (22 Octobre 2006)

L'id&#233;e est l&#224;, si, si&#8230; 
peut-&#234;tre ces bottes auraient-elle pu &#234;tre noires&#8230;
 cf : http://javasbachelorpad.com/fp01.jpg


@ alem : du calme ? on est entre cin&#233;philes, non ?


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> @ alem : du calme ? on est entre cinéphiles, non ?



_c'est juste que j'ai du mal à freiner... faster Pussycat !!  



ps pour sofi : je suis libre *QUAND* tu le veux !!   _


----------



## mado (22 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> http://javasbachelorpad.com/fp01.jpg
> 
> 
> @ alem : du calme ? on est entre cinéphiles, non ?




Ça pourrait être un thème intéressant par ailleurs


----------



## da capo (22 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Ça pourrait être un thème intéressant par ailleurs



Je n'ai pas pour habitude d'être en haut de l'affiche, mais george oui je vais y réfléchir


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Ça pourrait être un thème intéressant par ailleurs



_il y a déja eu des approches. et c'est effectivement intéressant. ne comptez pas sur moi pour vous refaire toute la cinématograhie de Jarmusch mais je peux tenter facile les trois acteurs de Down By Law..._


----------



## da capo (22 Octobre 2006)

Vite fait


----------



## sofiping (22 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Ça pourrait être un thème intéressant par ailleurs



Ben oui ... allez quoiiii ... faites des autoportrait a la façon de ...


----------



## AntoineD (22 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Je n'ai pas pour habitude d'&#234;tre en haut de l'affiche, mais george oui&#8230; je vais y r&#233;fl&#233;chir





sofiping a dit:


> Ben oui ... allez quoiiii ... faites des autoportrait a la fa&#231;on de ...




ok, &#224; suivre alors 

Joli ap, sophiepainge, dommage que le c&#244;t&#233; technique soit un peu bancal, m'enfin y'a une ambiance, je nie pas. 

Hop, presque rien &#224; voir, mais on va dire que c'est "&#224; la fa&#231;on d'un lapin qui traverse au mauvais moment" :


----------



## NED (22 Octobre 2006)

_*Pour répondre aux multiples MP que j'ai reçu recement
concernant l'autoportrait de la jeune demoiselle inconnue.*_
Et afin de liberer les pulsions de certains (suivez mon regard  )
Je dévoile l'origine de cette photo,
 (vous verrez qu'il y en a une autre qui m'a servie pour un autre thread).
Donc je l'ai trouvé *LA !*
A vous de faire ensuite votre propre enquête....​​


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Et afin de liberer les pulsions de certains (suivez mon regard  )​​



_&#233;vite de me griller devant sofi... merci ! 


   

ps . antoine, le cot&#233; technique est aussi foireux sur ton ap... 'fin, j'dis &#231;a... ​_


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2006)

bon en attendant la prochaine façon basic instinct 
suis à la recherche de l'arme fatale 

Voir la pièce jointe 12343




faut des AP parfaits  je n'ai qu'un modeste apn


----------



## katelijn (22 Octobre 2006)

je me demandes si tu as compris ta citation? 

Verbatim : "des fois je me demande si t'es b&#234;te ou m&#233;chant ou les deux"

Edit: Je sais: je dois un autoportrait  ... mais bon ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2006)

Dites, vous ne connaissez pas Antoine ou quoi ? Vous vous imaginez peut-être que, pour une fois, il vous laissera le dernier mot ? Que vous allez le changer d'un coup de baguette magique ?

Prenez Antoine comme il est et que chacun fasse ce qu'il croit devoir faire. Il y a de la place pour tout le monde, mais aucune obligation de faire ami-ami avec tout le monde (même s'ils sont attendrissants et avec le nez qui coule et tout :love.

Tout ce qui se passe ici n'a que l'importance qu'on lui donne. Soyons légers, y compris dans la gravité. Peut-être même surtout là.


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> faut des AP parfaits  je n'ai qu'un modeste apn



_non, mais c'est ce que ne comprennent pas certains...

merci à toi Toumaï. _


----------



## katelijn (23 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Dites, vous ne connaissez pas Antoine ou quoi ? Vous vous imaginez peut-être que, pour une fois, il vous laissera le dernier mot ? Que vous allez le changer d'un coup de baguette magique ?
> 
> Prenez Antoine comme il est et que chacun fasse ce qu'il croit devoir faire. Il y a de la place pour tout le monde, mais aucune obligation de faire ami-ami avec tout le monde (même s'ils sont attendrissants et avec le nez qui coule et tout :love.
> 
> Tout ce qui se passe ici n'a que l'importance qu'on lui donne. Soyons légers, y compris dans la gravité. Peut-être même surtout là.




 d'accord avec vous ... on s'en fout .. mais la liberté de le dire aussi ... et de ne pas être d'accord aussi ...


----------



## Lastrada (23 Octobre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> faut des AP parfaits  je n'ai qu'un modeste apn



Oui, mais tu as des modèles de choix, et du coup, il te sera beaucoup pardonné.

Va en paix.


----------



## sofiping (23 Octobre 2006)

AntoineD a dit:


> dommage que le côté technique soit un peu bancal, m'enfin y'a une ambiance, je nie pas.



je donne aussi dans l'appareillage modeste et suis bien trop attachée aux ambiances plus qu'au reste ...


----------



## Tyite Bulle (23 Octobre 2006)

essais corporels en ce moment
(le bidon est partie depuis le jour de la photo)​


----------



## r0m1 (23 Octobre 2006)

Tyite Bulle a dit:


> essais corporels en ce moment
> (le bidon est partie depuis le jour de la photo)​



Qu'est ce que j'aime bien l'ambiance de la nuit... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2006)

merci beaucoup Elisnice:rose:  



je me permets de répondre car punie par vbull  je remercie donc tous les gens


----------



## da capo (23 Octobre 2006)

Tyite Bulle a dit:


> le bidon est parti depuis le jour de la photo



On va dire que ce n'est pas ce qu'on remarque en premier :rose:
Je te pardonne très volontiers ce léger embonpoint



r0m1 a dit:


> photo pour un public averti



Ah, non. Au réveil, je veux bien être surpris tous les matins


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Octobre 2006)

Petit déjeûner devant Mac Ge











Le bidon est toujours là (Tyite Bulle ). Bon en même temps, les photos ont été prises à l'instant. Alors, il ne peut pas disparaître comme ça.


----------



## jahrom (23 Octobre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> je crois que non, le site de jahrom n'est plus mis-à-jour et il l'a oté de sa signature je pense qu'il ne pouvait plus s'en occuper




Hélas, mes obligations professionnelles ne m'accordent plus assez de temps pour la mêtre à jour, et le retard est tel, que le courage me manque... Désolé. :rose:


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2006)

_on se contacte un soir de la semaine ?  il doit me rester un espace ftp libre sinon j'en cr&#233;erais un, il parait que je n'ai pas de vie en dehors des forums... 
_


----------



## jahrom (23 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4021169 a dit:
			
		

> _on se contacte un soir de la semaine ?  il doit me rester un espace ftp libre sinon j'en créerais un, il parait que je n'ai pas de vie en dehors des forums...
> _




J'ai un repertoire avec l'ensemble des autoportraits (127,1 mo) J'ai noté que je m'étais arrêté à la page 197 post 3923...

Si tu as le courage de t'en occuper, avec grand plaisir.


----------



## mado (23 Octobre 2006)

Matin d'automne.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Matin d'automne.
> http://madonnapple.chez-alice.fr/matin.jpg


T'es o&#249; sur la photo ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2006)

Cherche un peu


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4021185 a dit:
			
		

> Cherche un peu



Ca y est. Vu.


----------



## da capo (23 Octobre 2006)

Eh bien, entre TyteBulle, mado, cela faisait un moment que je n'avais pas attaqu&#233; une journ&#233;e de si bonne disposition.

Je vais avoir du mal &#224; me concentrer sur mes obligations...
Je vous en veux un peu, mais pas trop quand m&#234;me : ce serait mentir  

ps : vous aussi iDuck, jahrom & malow vous &#234;tes admirables


----------



## mado (23 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> T'es où sur la photo ?


Maintenant que je suis au boulot devant l'écran de mon PC, je comprends mieux la question.. Désolée..


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Octobre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> bon en attendant la prochaine façon basic instinct



La scène de l'interrogatoire?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2006)

je n'ai pas le cran de sofiping d'ailleur je me demande si c'est vraiment elle 
mais je n'ai  toujours pas de reponse de sa part  





comme promis ..............bon annif benkenobi :love: 



















ps: iDuck ton petit dej n'a pas l'air de t'enchanter .....enfin je poste apres toi
je t'as  evité de t'etrangler


----------



## NED (23 Octobre 2006)

*Hoiulala!*
Mon Mac surchauffe tout d'un coup !!!
:love: :rose: :style: :hosto: :love:


----------



## Amok (23 Octobre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> comme promis ..............bon annif benkenobi :love:



Oulalalala. :love:

(A propos : mon annivesaire est le 31 d&#233;cembre... )


----------



## da capo (23 Octobre 2006)

*Ne pas oublier de changer les options d'affichage des images quand je suis au boulot.*

*Ne pas oublier de changer les options d'affichage des images quand je suis au boulot.*

*Ne pas oublier de changer les options d'affichage des images quand je suis au boulot.*

*Ne pas oublier de changer les options d'affichage des images quand je suis au boulot.*


----------



## La mouette (23 Octobre 2006)

Une enquête est en cours ...

Les ciseaux prêts .. Faut Zapper


----------



## NED (23 Octobre 2006)

C'est une photo a l'envers la Mouette?


----------



## La mouette (23 Octobre 2006)

Le Club


----------



## NED (23 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Le Club



Y'a pas que la casquette, on voit aussi la pomme de ton Imac qui n'est pas du bon coté !!
Sympa comme enquète, y'a peut-être d'autres indices.....

Ca pourrait être marrant de faire des auto-portraits en laissant quelques erreurs à trouver.
Le jeu des 7 erreurs?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2006)

les bottes que je porte je le vends dans mon magasin...... 
si vous voulez les offrir a votre femme/copine/amie/maitresse/soeur /maman/belle-maman*
demandez moi par  mp      


*mais je suis pas trop sure que votre maman , voire votre belle-maman appr&#233;ciera un tel cadeaux    






ps: merci a tous :love:


----------



## La mouette (23 Octobre 2006)

Surf sécurisé sur le WEB ,,,


----------



## gwydion (23 Octobre 2006)

Vous savez ce que ça donne quand on joue avec les produits pour colorer les cheveux ? 


..... 


[img=http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/7342/p5250146od8.th.jpg]



:rateau:


----------



## La mouette (23 Octobre 2006)

gwydion a dit:


> Vous savez ce que ça donne quand on joue avec les produits pour colorer les cheveux ?



Amok


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2006)

gwydion a dit:


> Vous savez ce que ça donne quand on joue avec les produits pour colorer les cheveux ?
> 
> :rateau:




merci 

enfin j'ai decouvert comment benjilli c'est retrouvé avec une tete a poil


----------



## NED (23 Octobre 2006)

Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; La mouette.

Marrant ce principe &#224; plusieurs prises sur le m&#234;me clich&#233;, on peu trouver des inspirations plus orientales aussi....





​


----------



## La mouette (23 Octobre 2006)

Shiva sur MacGé ...


----------



## jahrom (23 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Shiva sur MacGé ...




Docteur Octopus plutôt !!


----------



## Majintode (23 Octobre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> bon en attendant la prochaine façon basic instinct
> suis à la recherche de l'arme fatale
> faut des AP parfaits  je n'ai qu'un modeste apn



Modeste apn, mais très jolie photo... :rose:


----------



## iNano (23 Octobre 2006)

Bon, je fais dans le soft... Voilà une véritable allégorie ce que je suis en ce moment : je cherche l'arbre qui me permettra de subvenir à mes besoins... _(En d'autres termes, je cherche un boulot qui rapporte des sous...)_  :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (23 Octobre 2006)

Modérateur


----------



## Amok (23 Octobre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Modeste apn, mais tr&#232;s jolie photo... :rose:



76 posts pour Majintode. Les jeunes cerfs aux bois couverts de duvet sont l&#224;: la rel&#232;ve est assur&#233;e et Alem va monter en puissance, je vous le dis ! N'entendez vous pas le brame monter du fond des forums ?!


----------



## La mouette (23 Octobre 2006)

Les jeunes cerfs sont en chasse oui !!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2006)

ouais bin quand j'aurais enfin trouver l'arme qui tue y'aura plus personne  



ps : merci majintode :rose: :love: 
bon annouf  au benkenobi qui a retrouvé ses lorgnons:rateau: 


Mrs les modos, veuillez excuser l'effrontée que je suis, j'en mets une autre bientôt:rose:


----------



## Amok (23 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Amok



Quoi ?



			
				Touma&#239;;4021497 a dit:
			
		

> ouais bin quand j'aurais enfin trouver l'arme qui tue y'aura plus personne



Oh, mais tu me semble d&#233;j&#224; tr&#232;s bien arm&#233;e. Plus, c'est une nouvelle r&#233;solution de l'ONU et intervention des casques bleus dans ta cuisine...

Ca me rappelle un ami : &#224; chaque &#233;rection il devait d&#233;poser un permis de construire.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> N'entendez vous pas le brame monter du fond des forums ?!


Euh C'est-à-dire Je faisais une petite sieste là  

P.S. : Bravo à tous.


----------



## Majintode (23 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> 76 posts pour Majintode. Les jeunes cerfs aux bois couverts de duvet sont là: la relève est assurée et Alem va monter en puissance, je vous le dis ! N'entendez vous pas le brame monter du fond des forums ?!



Oh, je ne suis qu'un humble posteur... 78 posts c'est tellement light en comparaison des milliers (voire les dizaines de milliers ) de certains...


----------



## La mouette (23 Octobre 2006)

Peu importe la quantité, c'est la qualité qui compte


----------



## da capo (23 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Peu importe la quantité, c'est la qualité qui compte



J'aurais cru le contraire


----------



## La mouette (23 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> J'aurais cru le contraire



Le danger des certitudes :bebe:


----------



## PommeQ (23 Octobre 2006)

Ou est passée la cravate


----------



## sofiping (23 Octobre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> je n'ai pas le cran de sofiping d'ailleur je me demande si c'est vraiment elle mais je n'ai  toujours pas de reponse de sa part
> comme promis ..............bon annif benkenobi :love:



Salut Princess ...
Le rentre dedans s'incline devant l'élégance ...  :love:  
.
.
.
.
.

...................................j'me d'mande quand même si c'est bien elle sur ces photos ??? 
ben oui c'est bien moi robertav ...


----------



## Melounette (23 Octobre 2006)

Ouais bin moi aussi je peux montrer mes arguments. 




Ouais d'abord. 
(Et il est tout poucrate cet AP, c'est fait exprès )


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2006)

n'ayant pas malheuresement les formes d'un top model ( je ne suis pas n&#233;e sous un bonnet c moi mais plut&#244;t sous un bonnet de sardine ) je me cache derriere un pull et des bottes 



......au fait , personne ici fait des jolis lolos et des jolis fessier artificiels et qui accepte le paiement a credit sur une dizaine d'ann&#233;es ?  

suis preneuse mais a condition de me pas rater 


edit : j'ai bien dit sardine, pas sirene


----------



## NED (23 Octobre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> ......au fait , personne ici fait des jolis lolos et des jolis fessier artificiels et qui accepte le paiement a credit sur une dizaine d'années ?
> suis preneuse mais a condition de me pas rater



Moi je fais plutôt la déco dessus..... :love:


----------



## Majintode (23 Octobre 2006)

Bon ok je suis pas tout seul sur la photo... appelons ça un auto-portrait à 2 
Photo prise samedi dernier, quand j'aurais dû être avec les loustics du Lou Pascalou...


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Moi je fais plutôt la déco dessus..... :love:



"Regarde comme elle cligne de l'oeil"...
:rateau:


----------



## Majintode (23 Octobre 2006)

Bon je rattrape le coup de l'auto-portrait à 2 avant de me faire chopper par un modo...


----------



## jahrom (23 Octobre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Bon je rattrape le coup de l'auto-portrait &#224; 2 avant de me faire chopper par un modo...



L'autoportrait &#224; 2 n'est pas interdit.


----------



## Majintode (23 Octobre 2006)

Ouh purée... je vais arroser le topic là... 
Messieurs, attention, j'ai de l'auto-portait à 2 qui va en faire chialer plus d'un...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Octobre 2006)

sofiping a dit:


> ​
> merdasse .. pas reussis a capter l'esprit du Russ... j'ai pas dis mon dernier mot ...



T'inquiète... ll aurait quand même été content, le vieux....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> *Hoiulala!*
> Mon Mac surchauffe tout d'un coup !!!
> :love: :rose: :style: :hosto: :love:



Ah bon?... Tu l'appelles Mac, le tiens?...


----------



## Foguenne (23 Octobre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> L'autoportrait &#224; 2 n'est pas interdit.


C'est m&#234;me conseill&#233;.   
Ici, autoportrait &#224; trois.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Octobre 2006)

sofiping a dit:


> Le rentre dedans s'incline devant l'élégance ...  :love:



En parlant d'élégance


----------



## La mouette (23 Octobre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> C'est même conseillé.
> Ici, autoportrait à trois.



Tu es équipé ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Ici, autoportrait à trois.


Il ressemble déjà à son père !


----------



## teo (23 Octobre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> L'autoportrait &#224; 2 n'est pas interdit.



La preuve: Al&#232;m en autoportrait &#224; deux 




... avec mon K750, ce qui explique que ce soit moi qui la poste


----------



## Foguenne (23 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Tu es &#233;quip&#233; ?



Sur&#233;quip&#233;. 









DocEvil a dit:


> Il ressemble d&#233;j&#224; &#224; son p&#232;re !



Tu trouves aussi.  :love:


----------



## La mouette (23 Octobre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Suréquipé.



    

Je ferais un tuto sur : comment changer une couche devant Photo Booth


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Octobre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> C'est même conseillé.
> Ici, autoportrait à trois.



Oh un bébé Macgé!!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Amok (23 Octobre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> C'est m&#234;me conseill&#233;.
> Ici, autoportrait &#224; trois.



C'est mackie, &#224; droite ?! 

Edit : Ah non, il n'a pas des pectoraux aussi d&#233;velopp&#233;s !


----------



## Majintode (23 Octobre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> C'est même conseillé.
> Ici, autoportrait à trois.



Excellent !!!

Moi, auto-portrait à 2...


----------



## La mouette (23 Octobre 2006)

Pas toi hein ?


----------



## teo (23 Octobre 2006)

Ici le _Centre de S&#233;curit&#233;_, on se calme avec les autoportraits Majintode, si &#231;a continue &#231;a va surchauffer et j'en connais _certain-es_ qui vont finir aux Urgences avec un accident cardio-vasculaire


----------



## Majintode (23 Octobre 2006)

Bon ok, j'arrête... 

Oh et puis non !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Bon ok, j'arrête...
> 
> Oh et puis non !


J'adore ton sourire. Un vrai bonheur.


----------



## benkenobi (23 Octobre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Excellent !!!
> 
> Moi, auto-portrait à 2...
> 
> Avec la veste





Majintode a dit:


> Bon ok, j'arrête...
> 
> Oh et puis non !
> 
> Sans la veste



La prochaine, tu enlèves la chemise ?  :love:

Attention : explosion de foufounes en vue !!!


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Octobre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Ici le _Centre de S&#233;curit&#233;_, on se calme avec les autoportraits Majintode, si &#231;a continue &#231;a va surchauffer et j'en connais _certain-es_ qui vont finir aux Urgences avec un accident cardio-vasculaire



Tu tiens le choc Papi  

_Tu avais raison ... B is B ..._


----------



## Virpeen (23 Octobre 2006)

Bon, ce n'est pas dans mes habitudes, mais... :rose:


----------



## teo (23 Octobre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Bon ok, j'arr&#234;te...
> 
> Oh et puis non !
> 
> Pic


Oh non ce serait dommage 



benkenobi a dit:


> La prochaine, tu enl&#232;ves la chemise ?  :love:
> 
> Attention : explosion de foufounes en vue !!!


Ce serait pas mal oui ! 
(Mais pas que  )



chandler_jf a dit:


> Tu tiens le choc Papi
> 
> _Tu avais raison ... B is B ..._



Farpaitement


----------



## alan.a (23 Octobre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Sur&#233;quip&#233;.
> 
> [/IMG]



Ca c'est la th&#233;orie !!! Attends de voir (survivre &#224 la pratique  :mouais:


----------



## mado (23 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4020885 a dit:
			
		

> _il y a déja eu des approches. et c'est effectivement intéressant. ne comptez pas sur moi pour vous refaire toute la cinématograhie de Jarmusch mais je peux tenter facile les trois acteurs de Down By Law..._



Un essai.. Pas aussi glamour, bien sûr


----------



## teo (23 Octobre 2006)

pfiou  

cette page restera dans les pages br&#251;lantes d'Autoportrait 

Noter bien le num&#233;ro de page


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Octobre 2006)




----------



## teo (23 Octobre 2006)

:casse: :rateau: 

je vais arrêter de venir un moment là


----------



## da capo (23 Octobre 2006)

teo a dit:


> je vais arrêter de venir un moment là



mouais T'as pas tort Téo.

D'un autre côté, moi, c'est décidé. J'arrête de lutter contre l'embonpoint Pourquoi faire tant d'efforts si, de toutes façons, je ne suis plus à la hauteur.
triste monde. 

  

@ mado : pas aussi glamour que Uma ? ah ? mais, tu amènes autre chose.
Et puis, à toi, on te cause


----------



## teo (23 Octobre 2006)

faut toujours lutter, s'arr&#234;ter de lutter c'est la fin    _(et je te dis &#231;a mais j'ai craqu&#233; apr&#232;s seulement 9 mn apr&#232;s mon dernier passage ici )_


----------



## Foguenne (23 Octobre 2006)

alan.a a dit:


> Ca c'est la théorie !!! Attends de voir (survivre à) la pratique  :mouais:



C'est clair.


----------



## da capo (23 Octobre 2006)

teo a dit:


> faut toujours lutter, s'arr&#234;ter de lutter c'est la fin    _(et je te dis &#231;a mais j'ai craqu&#233; apr&#232;s seulement 9 mn apr&#232;s mon dernier passage ici )_



Chuttt, si j'ai &#233;crit &#231;a, c'est uniquement pour que l'on me r&#233;conforte, pas question de laisser pousser le bidon !!!

Ahhhh, Elis&#8230; si tu n'&#233;tais pas l&#224;&#8230;


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Octobre 2006)

Conclusion : tout le monde a gagné


----------



## benkenobi (23 Octobre 2006)

Pour Touma&#239; :  :love:








edit : c'est bien un autoportrait (mon bras me fait encore mal... )​


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2006)

Virpeen a dit:


> Bon, ce n'est pas dans mes habitudes, mais... :rose:





mado a dit:


> Un essai.. Pas aussi glamour, bien sûr





Sindanárië a dit:


> *mon beau gosse à moi que j'ai !!*





teo a dit:


> :casse: :rateau:
> 
> je vais arrêter de venir un moment là




_*je sais, j'ai cité deux photos mais j'ai le droit... qu'est-ce qu'elles sont belles ces deux femmes... et ce mec, putain ce que tu m'as manqué !! :love:

ps : amok aussi a le droit. *_


----------



## lumai (23 Octobre 2006)

Tu te sers tr&#232;s bien de tes passe-droits !  :love:
Beaux autoportraits et beaux sujets !


----------



## WebOliver (23 Octobre 2006)




----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2006)

lumai a dit:


> Tu te sers très bien de tes passe-droits !  :love:





> Dernières infractions reçues                             Message         Date         Date d'expiration         Points         Motif         Envoyé par
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_tu crois ?   :love:_


----------



## da capo (23 Octobre 2006)

'admin a dit:


> Citation:
> Dernières infractions reçues Message Date Date d'expiration Points Motif Envoyé par   Autoportrait 23/10/2006 21h28 30/10/2006 20h28 0 Niveau 1: recommandations simples du forum (taille des images, doublon...). benjamin



Oufff, je désespérais de trouver une justice dans ce bas monde


----------



## Picouto (23 Octobre 2006)

Juste pour illustrer un propos tenu par ailleurs...




​


----------



## Craquounette (23 Octobre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> L'homme aux 3 jambes



Le plus dur quand on a 3 jambes : trouver 3 chausettes de la même couleur


----------



## Picouto (23 Octobre 2006)

D-day




​


----------



## Majintode (23 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2006)

basic tofs! mi and aille tou 

Voir la pièce jointe 12352


Voir la pièce jointe 12351






à Ben le fossilisé: que d'la tchatche !:mouais:  

Princess :  désolée y'a plus d'sardine, si tu veux j'te ramène de la loche :love: 

bon oki l'apn à la main c'est pas terrible, j'fais avec les moyens du bord:love:  

bonneuuu nuiiitttt:love: :love:


----------



## Amok (23 Octobre 2006)

Alem, je te le dis :  depuis quelques pages je prends sur moi, là, mais je commence à fumer des oreilles... Tu ne veux pas en bannir quelques-unes... Disons... 2 ou 3 jours, le temps que ca retombe ?!


----------



## Picouto (23 Octobre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> ...désolée y'a plus d'sardine, si tu veux j'te ramène de la loche :love: ...


Ben avec des trucs comme ça, c'est bien parti pour les loches


----------



## maiwen (23 Octobre 2006)

ah, les paradis artificiels :rateau:


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2006)

_


Amok a dit:



			Alem, je te le dis : depuis quelques pages je prends sur moi, là, mais je commence à fumer des oreilles... Tu ne veux pas en bannir quelques-unes... Disons... 2 ou 3 jours, le temps que ca retombe ?!
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


là, j'm'dis que j'ai sûrement été très injuste avec toumaï au début... je pense qu'il faudrait, elle et moi, que nous rencontrions pour faire en sorte que notre relation parte sur des bases plus sereines...    

mais bon, ya aussi Virpeen :love:, mado :love: et Tyitte Bulle :love:... ça commence à faire beaucoup pour un célibataire comme moi... _


----------



## macelene (23 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4022530 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> là, j'm'dis que j'ai sûrement été très injuste avec toumaï au début... je pense qu'il faudrait, elle et moi, que nous rencontrions pour faire en sorte que notre relation parte sur des bases plus sereines...
> 
> mais bon, ya aussi Virpeen :love:, mado :love: et Tyitte Bulle :love:... ça commence à faire beaucoup pour un célibataire comme moi... _




Non, pas de ban pour les filles...  sinon je n'oserais plus rien poster :rateau:...


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2006)

_*sofi, je ne t'ai pas oubli&#233;...    :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:

mais ce soir, je te trompe avec mon dinosaure d'amour... :love:
*_


----------



## NED (24 Octobre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> basic tofs! mi and aille tou
> bon oki l'apn à la main c'est pas terrible, j'fais avec les moyens du bord:love:  bonneuuu nuiiitttt:love: :love:



Houlala Toumaï !
Ca va devenir hard pour nos palpitants.
Mais j'usqu'où ira-t-elle?
 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2006)

Ay&#233; Alem d&#233;bord&#233; dans son harem  
pour le chtit coup &#224; boire, t'inqui&#232;te,chui partageuse mais mieux vaut nous inviter une par une quand m&#234;me hein 
..ta r&#233;putation toussi toussa..  
d&#233;j&#224; que j'ai r&#226;t&#233; le lou samedi, trop tard 
:love:


Ned :  pas plus loin parce que c'est justement le suggestif qui vous fait c't'effet  

reedit &#224; tatouille qui cause english to me : please give me AP before :love:


----------



## tatouille (24 Octobre 2006)

<John le poulpe>
just play with yourself two or three times and everything should be ok

</John  le poulpe>


----------



## NED (24 Octobre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> Ned :  pas plus loin parce que c'est justement le suggestif qui vous fait c't'effet



Il va sans dire....


----------



## mado (24 Octobre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> <John le poulpe>
> just play with yourself two or three times and everything should be ok
> 
> </John  le poulpe>






(Désolée Alem.., je l'ferai plus.. :love: )


----------



## esope (24 Octobre 2006)

un petit AP fait aujourd'hui, en passant rapidement...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2006)

esope a dit:


> un petit AP fait aujourd'hui, en passant rapidement...


D'abord, tu es très beau, mais c'est de famille et vous faites chier. 
Ensuite, va donc jeter un il par ici. J'ai vu l'expo à Orthez, c'est vraiment terrible.


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2006)




----------



## tirhum (24 Octobre 2006)

pas de la pomme, au milieu.....


----------



## esope (24 Octobre 2006)

d'abord merci Doc, et puis merci aux autres, et ensuite tu as tout &#224; fait trouv&#233; d'o&#249; j'ai tir&#233; mon truc... De Gilbert Garcin, mais aussi d'*Olivier Rebufa* (il font des truc que j'adore :love: :rateau: )


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2006)

_nous n'avions pas encore entam&#233; le chablis !   _


----------



## esope (24 Octobre 2006)

ces deux là fonctionnent mieux...


----------



## teo (24 Octobre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> D-day
> IMG



Pitin, c'est dur de te voir partir. Un pur bogoss avec sa barbe en plus _ (elle a le droit de rester finalement ? )_

Eh les bordelais et les bordelaises ! Accueillez-le bien, lui et sa jolie famille ! 


_Sindanárië_, Alèm m'a parlé de toi   Merci pour cet autoportrait. Ravi de te savoir parmi nous




*****
Eh hop, je succombe à la mode des... triplés
Merci aux présents pour leur complicité
et à Xav', à distance





​
_J'adore Photoshop et les changements de couleur de tee-shirt impromptus

Une version plus grande en cliquant dans l'image_​


----------



## Foguenne (24 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> D'abord, tu es très beau, mais c'est de famille et vous faites chier.
> Ensuite, va donc jeter un il par ici. J'ai vu l'expo à Orthez, c'est vraiment terrible.



Moi aussi. 
C'était effectivement terrible. 

Bien joué Esope, c'est très chouette.


----------



## maiwen (24 Octobre 2006)

esope a un air de gael garcia bernal sur le premier ap de cette page  :love: 

teo, j'aime beaucoup


----------



## gwydion (24 Octobre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> esope a un air de gael garcia bernal sur le premier ap de cette page  :love:



J'osais pas le dire :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2006)

Super toutes ces multis autoportraits, j'adore...


----------



## Bretagnicus (24 Octobre 2006)

J'aime Bien !
On Peut Savoir Si Y'a Un Logiciel Sp&#233;cial Et Pas Compliqu&#233; Pour Faire Ca? (A PART PHOTOSHOP QUE J'AI PAS ) ET GRATUIT?
En Vous Remerciant!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Octobre 2006)

Gimp.


----------



## Majintode (24 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Gimp.



Je crois que la personne voulait un soft pas compliqué...


----------



## Bretagnicus (24 Octobre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Pitin, c'est dur de te voir partir. Un pur bogoss avec sa barbe en plus _ (elle a le droit de rester finalement ? )_
> 
> _
> _



tu prends trois photos de toi dans des postures différentes et tu les colles l'une sur l'autre , c'est ça la méthode, ou bien tu les incrustes l'une dans l'autre?
en tout cas, ca rend bien.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Octobre 2006)

Bretagnicus a dit:


> tu prends trois photos de toi dans des postures différentes et tu les colles l'une sur l'autre , c'est ça la méthode, ou bien tu les incrustes l'une dans l'autre?
> en tout cas, ca rend bien.


DocEvil a expliqu&#233; sa m&#233;thode dans Cot&#233; Cuisine.


----------



## teo (24 Octobre 2006)

Bretagnicus a dit:


> tu prends trois photos de toi dans des postures diff&#233;rentes et tu les colles l'une sur l'autre , c'est &#231;a la m&#233;thode, ou bien tu les incrustes l'une dans l'autre?
> en tout cas, ca rend bien.



Un peu les deux. Je n'ai fait que suivre les conseils de Docevil et ajout&#233; ma propre sauce Photoshop  Mais ce n'est pas tr&#232;s compliqu&#233; avec un peu d'agilit&#233; dans Photoshop. Idem pour les changements de couleur 
Mais pour ces questions qui vous br&#251;lent les l&#232;vres, allons dans le fil "C&#244;t&#233; cuisine" -pour les questions photos, voire dans "Arts Graphiques" pour les questions techniques dans Toshop


----------



## Bretagnicus (24 Octobre 2006)

merci Ed_the_Head et teo!
je vais essayer
le truc que j'essaie de faire c'est mettre plein de gens de ma famille , morts et vivants pour faire un peu un grand portrait panoramique avec des photos de qualités différentes ( c'est le hic) comme la pochette de l'album des beatles sergeant pepper lonely hearts club band. Et ça va bien m'aider !
alors merçi beaucoup


----------



## IceandFire (24 Octobre 2006)




----------



## wip (24 Octobre 2006)

Ah ben ça, oui j'aime :love: .

Magnifique T-shirt !! 

PS: Euh, ce que j'écoute en ce moment ? Du Frisky (miam, trop bon ce qu'ils nous ont passé hier soir  . J'ai appuyé sur "record" un peu tard...) et beaucoup de Orbital (  lefilsdelasagesse )


----------



## IceandFire (24 Octobre 2006)

tu sais que c'est Alain Delon sur la pochette wip ?


----------



## wip (24 Octobre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> tu sais que c'est Alain Delon sur la pochette wip ?


Nooonnn :mouais: . Je croyais que Alain Delon était un afreuxdisiaque japonais ?? Il chante aussi ??   Qu'est ce qu'il fait là ??


----------



## IceandFire (24 Octobre 2006)

photo extraite du film l'insoumis de 1964, Morrissey le voulait en cover star, ses seules exigeances ont &#233;t&#233; d'avoir un t-shirt et un disque, voil&#224;, et pour info lorsque radiohead jouait aux actions Joe© Les smiths eux fesaient le G-Mex &#224; Manchester   donc l'influence des Smiths sur radiohead est tr&#232;s grande et tom Yorke les citent souvent ... oil&#224;  parenth&#232;se suite &#224; mon autoportrait


----------



## wip (24 Octobre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> ... Les smiths eux fesaient le G-Mex à Manchester   donc l'influence des Smiths sur *R*adiohead est très grande et *T*om Yorke les citent souvent ... oilà  parenthèse suite à mon autoportrait


Certes, mais l'élève n'aurait-il pas dépassé le maitre ??  

(Dis moi, on s'est fait téléporter ou j'ai rêvé ??)

Bon aller, pour pas trop flooder et se rappeller la chaleur de cet été... :rose:


----------



## maiwen (24 Octobre 2006)

&#231;a me rappelle quelque chose  

waouhhh  :love:

tu veux pas nous le faire en tryptique aussi ?  :rateau:

ps : bien les majuscules wip


----------



## Amok (24 Octobre 2006)

C'est une nouvelle manie de se balader la braguette ouverte ?!


----------



## wip (24 Octobre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> ...*T*u veux pas nous le faire en tryptique aussi ?  :rateau:
> 
> *PS* : *B*ien les majuscules wip


 

C'est vrai que j'ai la matière pour faire un tryptique :rose: . Merci pour l'idée 



Amok a dit:


> C'est une nouvelle manie de se balader la braguette ouverte ?!


Oui, dans mon appart, tout le temps


----------



## Amok (24 Octobre 2006)

wip a dit:


> Oui, dans mon appart, tout le temps



Ah bon.


----------



## jahrom (24 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> C'est une nouvelle manie de se balader la braguette ouverte ?!



Oui avec l'élastique du caleçon sous les esselles.
Le pantalon au niveau de la mi cuisse, la casquette à l'envers, le tee shirt sur le sweet.

Bientôt on marchera sur les mains avec une chaussette baissée et une levée en boitant...

Amok t'as plus le staïle


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2006)

wip a dit:


> Bon aller, pour pas trop flooder et se rappeller la chaleur de cet été... :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Octobre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Oui avec l'élastique du caleçon sous les esselles.
> Le pantalon au niveau de la mi cuisse, la casquette à l'envers, le tee shirt sur le sweet.



Ou alors le pantalon taille très basse avec le boxer transparent qui laisse voir la raie des fesses  : une sorte de réponse du berger à la bergère au soutien-gorge pigeonnant


----------



## La mouette (24 Octobre 2006)

Bande d'exhibitionnistes


----------



## tirhum (24 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


>


il te plaît.... ce smile, hein ?!!......


----------



## La mouette (24 Octobre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> Les vrais besoins (et désirs) commencent à s'exprimer clairement sur ce fil :rateau: comme quoi



Oui ...


----------



## Amok (24 Octobre 2006)

Normalement, mon oeil est derri&#232;re vu que cette photo est prise &#224; travers l'objectif. A vous d'imaginer si j'ai la braguette ouverte ou pas, l'&#233;lastique du cale&#231;on sous les aisselles,
Le pantalon au niveau de la mi cuisse, la casquette &#224; l'envers et le tee shirt sur le sweat....​


----------



## r0m1 (24 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Normalement, mon oeil est derrière vu que cette photo est prise à travers l'objectif. A vous d'imaginer si j'ai la braguette ouverte ou pas...




On n'imagine rien du tout vicieux va !! ......


----------



## teo (24 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> il te plaît.... ce smile, hein ?!!......




Doc le porte très bien dans ce fil 



Wip, je ne dirais rien, tu sais ce que j'en pense et en plus je me promène aussi comme ça dans mon appart 


... mais j'ai pas un torse aussi "pfiou" que le tien


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Normalement, mon oeil est derri&#232;re vu que cette photo est prise &#224; travers l'objectif. A vous d'imaginer si j'ai la braguette ouverte ou pas...


Faudrait avoir l'heure du clich&#233;... si c'est apr&#232;s 16 heures, l'aide soignante du service g&#233;riatrie sera pass&#233;e et aura nettoy&#233; _l'ensemble_, ne n&#233;gligeant pas de refermer ce qui devrait le rester constamment


----------



## Amok (24 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4023400 a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait avoir l'heure du clich&#233;... si c'est apr&#232;s 16 heures, l'aide soignante du service g&#233;riatrie sera pass&#233;e et aura nettoy&#233; _l'ensemble_, ne n&#233;gligeant pas de refermer ce qui devrait le rester constamment



Note : ne surtout pas oublier de bannir le greffier pel&#233; d&#232;s que je serais admin.

Edit:



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4023400 a dit:
			
		

> ne n&#233;gligeant pas de refermer ce qui devrait le rester constamment



T'as d&#233;j&#224; essay&#233; de garder un aigle royal en cage ?!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2006)

Toujours tout noter... Alzheimer, c'est une vrai saloperie 

Un aigle royal ?  La vue baisse aussi. une plaie que tout &#231;a... Une plaie ma pauvre dame.


----------



## Lila (24 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> http://pr.photographies.free.fr/photos/viseur.jpg​




....c'est pas un poil de cul qu'on voit l&#224; en bas &#224; droite sur le d&#233;poli ?


----------



## Amok (24 Octobre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> ....c'est pas un poil de cul qu'on voit là en bas à droite sur le dépoli ?



Non, mais dis moi, c'est pas un averto que Alem va te coller ?!


----------



## Craquounette (24 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Non, mais dis moi, c'est pas un averto que Alem va te coller ?!


 
Abus de pouvoir flagrant...


----------



## Amok (24 Octobre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Abus de pouvoir flagrant...



Non : l'abus aurait été : "_c'est pas un averto que *je* viens de te coller ?_"

Et en parlant de ca, j'ai pas vu ton autoportrait...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Et en parlant de ca, j'ai pas vu ton autoportrait...



*CUIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSSSSES!* :love: :love:


----------



## da capo (24 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Non : l'abus aurait &#233;t&#233; : "_c'est pas un averto que *je* viens de te coller ?_"


Non, &#231;a c'est l'exercice simple du pouvoir *avec grande sagesse comme tu ne manques pas de le faire habituellement*...

L'abus, c'est bien d'utiliser  ta qualit&#233; de vert solitaire pour influer sur la d&#233;cision d'un vert picard.



Amok a dit:


> Et en parlant de ca, j'ai pas vu ton autoportrait...



Moi non plus, tiens...


----------



## macmarco (24 Octobre 2006)

N'empêche, moi, j'aurais bien aimé voir le portrait de famille de reineman, ça doit valoir son pesant de cacahouètes ! 
Z'auriez pas pu le bannir après ?


----------



## toys (24 Octobre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> N'empêche, moi, j'aurais bien aimé voir le portrait de famille de reineman, ça doit valoir son pesant de cacahouètes !
> Z'auriez pas pu le bannir après ?



NON définivement NON!!





coucou les gens comment sa vas?


----------



## tatouille (24 Octobre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (24 Octobre 2006)

toys a dit:


> NON d&#233;finivement NON!!




T'es modo, toi ?  :mouais:   







			
				toys a dit:
			
		

> coucou les gens comment sa vas?





Ca va, merci.


----------



## Majintode (24 Octobre 2006)

(purée va falloir que je fasse des AP en slibard maintenant... )


----------



## Lila (24 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Non, mais dis moi, c'est pas un averto que Alem va te coller ?!




....:affraid: ....moi bientôt !!!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Octobre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> ....:affraid: ....moi bientôt !!!!!!



On sent bien le regard inquiet


----------



## Galatée (24 Octobre 2006)

Chouettes autoportraits sur ces derni&#232;res pages...

Mais il faut s'd&#233;tendre, hein, l&#233;fillez&#233;l&#233;gar&#231;ons ! 

Comme vous l'avez remarqu&#233;, Doc a fait des &#233;mules... :love:
Donc (mais d'abord, je tiens &#224; pr&#233;ciser que c'est loin d'&#234;tre aussi chiad&#233; que les autoportraits multiples des autres :rose:, un peu d'indulgence...)...


*&#192; la fa&#231;on de DocEvil...*







​
Faut pas trop regarder en d&#233;tail, hein...


----------



## Franswa (24 Octobre 2006)

A la fa&#231;on de... marre le temps passe pas 





Bizarre elle s'est fait rotationner toute seule


----------



## macmarco (24 Octobre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> ...
> Bizarre elle s'est fait rotationner toute seule





C'est sans doute que la rotation pour la mettre "debout" n'a pas été validée par le Finder et quand tu l'as uploadée, elle s'est retrouvée comme ça.


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Octobre 2006)




----------



## wip (24 Octobre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> (pur&#233;e va falloir que je fasse des AP en slibard maintenant... )


Non, toi c'est pas la peine, n'en rajoutes pas, c'est tr&#232;s bien comme &#231;a


----------



## teo (24 Octobre 2006)

wip a dit:


> Non, toi c'est pas la peine, n'en rajoutes pas, c'est très bien comme ça



mouais 

je suis pas sûr que je te suive là-dessus  Ne bride pas la créativité des membres actifs de ce fil


----------



## Amok (24 Octobre 2006)

Galat&#233;e;4023592 a dit:
			
		

> *&#192; la fa&#231;on de DocEvil...*
> Faut pas trop regarder en d&#233;tail, hein...​








(bah ouais, pas besoin de montrer sa petite culotte pour &#234;tre craquante)


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Octobre 2006)

teo a dit:


> mouais
> 
> je suis pas sûr que je te suive là-dessus  Ne bride pas la créativité des membres actifs de ce fil



_En effet, que serais l'eternelle lassivité si langoureuse et humide des membres passifs, car tout leur travail tend à se dilater pour remplir le temps disponible. :love:_


----------



## Amok (24 Octobre 2006)

Sindanárië a dit:


> _En effet, que serais l'eternelle lassivité si langoureuse et humide des membres passifs, car tout leur travail tend à se dilater pour remplir le temps disponible. :love:_



Un bon début est d'écrire avec une typo lisible.


----------



## CLAY (24 Octobre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (24 Octobre 2006)

CLAY a dit:


> http://img328.imageshack.us/my.php?image=animauxloloanna3yg3.jpg






C'est pas L&#233;on Zitrone &#224; droite, l&#224;, juste &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de toi ???!!!   :hein:


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2006)

Galatée a dit:


> _*rhaaaa lovelyyyyy :love::love::love::love:*_
> ​






Galatée a dit:


> *L'anarchie, c'est un double axel raté.*



_dis, ça te fait pas iech de me piquer ma future signature !!   

mais je te pardonne car

:rose:tu es comme ces violons qui font chanter le parfum des fleurs et emportent au loin les roses:rose:


_​


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Un bon début est d'écrire avec une typo lisible.


Il est vrai que La vue de l'ivrogne est la meilleure leçon de sobriété. Il faut en prendre soin, je veillerai à préserver votre dos d'une sciatique qui vous ferai ressembler à un pliant en souffrance devant un vieux minitel, en écrivant lisiblement :rose:


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2006)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Il est vrai que La vue de l'ivrogne est la meilleure leçon de sobriété. Il faut en prendre soin, je veillerai à préserver votre dos d'une sciatique qui vous ferai ressembler à un pliant en souffrance devant un vieux minitel, en écrivant lisiblement :rose:



_il est vrai que toi, au moins tu as profité de lui dans sa jeunesse...   _


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4023775 a dit:
			
		

> _il est vrai que toi, au moins tu as profit&#233; de lui dans sa jeunesse...   _


C'est pas vrai, Amok il me l'avait offert de bon c&#339;ur mon Coca, au caf&#233; des N&#233;gociants &#224; lyon en l'an.... heuuu:rose: lui il doit se souvenir...
et puis sa jeunesse...mmmh 1515 c'&#233;tait marignan... dans ma prime jeunesse et ma premiere incarnation en 898, il me fesait d&#233;j&#224; sauter sur ses genoux... et il m'a offert ma premiere &#233;p&#233;e


----------



## Craquounette (24 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Et en parlant de ca, j'ai pas vu ton autoportrait...





starmac a dit:


> Moi non plus, tiens...





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *CUIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSSSSES!* :love: :love:


----------



## Amok (24 Octobre 2006)

Sindanárië a dit:


> C'est pas vrai, Amok il me l'avait offert de bon cur mon Coca, au café des Négociants à lyon en l'an.... heuuu:rose: lui il doit se souvenir...



Ah, alors là c'est autre chose. Si c'est toi...


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Ah, alors là c'est autre chose. Si c'est toi...



ben alors tu ne m'as pas reconnus dans les autoportraits ? j'ai donc tant vieillis moi aussi ?:rose::rateau:


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2006)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ben alors tu ne m'as pas reconnus dans les autoportraits ? j'ai donc tant vieillis moi aussi ?:rose::rateau:



_je répondrais presque : tu as des cheveux maintenant mais ce serait vache pour benjamin...

on revient dans le sujet mes cocos ? _


----------



## mado (24 Octobre 2006)

Sindanárië a dit:


> C'est pas vrai, Amok il me l'avait offert de bon cur mon Coca, au café des Négociants à lyon en l'an.... heuuu:rose: lui il doit se souvenir...
> et puis sa jeunesse...mmmh 1515 c'était marignan... dans ma prime jeunesse et ma premiere incarnation en 898, il me *fesait* déjà sauter sur ses genoux... et il m'a offert ma premiere épée




Se faire fesser aux Négociants dans ces années là  c'était carrément de la rebelle attitude 
Comment cette rumeur n'a t'elle pas fait le tour de la presqu'île et des collines ?


(Alem, promis, je te fais un autoportrait lyonnais sous peu  )


----------



## hegemonikon (24 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> (Alem, promis, je te fais un autoportrait lyonnais sous peu)



Lyonnaise en ce moment ? Ha si j'avais su :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Octobre 2006)

Pour Doc Evil, qui me l'a r&#233;clam&#233;e &#224; grands cris sur AIM, genoux en sang sur son tapis en peau de Yack angora :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2006)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Pour Doc Evil, qui me l'a réclamée à grands cris, genoux en sang sur son tapis en peau de Yack angora :love:


Je ne suis pas déçu. Du tout, du tout. :rose:


----------



## Majintode (24 Octobre 2006)

Postez, postez chers forumeurs !!


----------



## r0m1 (24 Octobre 2006)

Majintode, une femme diff&#233;rente sur chaque tof, c'est JeanClaudeDussissime .....


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2006)

_trop jolie yeux la demoiselle Majintode... 

comment &#231;a ? je me soigne mes amis, je me soigne...  
_


----------



## Majintode (24 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4024018 a dit:
			
		

> _trop jolie yeux la demoiselle Majintode...
> 
> comment ça ? je me soigne mes amis, je me soigne...
> _



My God... dire que tu n'as vu que les yeux... :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (24 Octobre 2006)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Pour Doc Evil, qui me l'a réclamée à grands cris sur AIM, genoux en sang sur son tapis en peau de Yack angora :love:



C'est bien.
Maintenant fait le cochon, couine!


----------



## Amok (24 Octobre 2006)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4023917 a dit:
			
		

> ben alors tu ne m'as pas reconnus dans les autoportraits ? j'ai donc tant vieillis moi aussi ?:rose::rateau:



C'est la pilosit&#233; qui m'a tromp&#233;e... Et puis, il y a longtemps que tu n'avais train&#233; par ici ! 


Majintode : se faire photographier avec des copines en boite n'est pas une premi&#232;re. L'un des modos de ce forum l'a fait avant toi.  Ca lui a r&#233;ussi, donc, continue !


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est bien.
> Maintenant fait le cochon, couine!


Voici donc la mélodie, vénéneuse et bouffonne, de la chair exhibée, offerte, captée. L'indécence des corps tordus, défaits, cambrés, remodelés, traversés. L'illumination de la fièvre, de la débauche, du débordement. :mouais:

Alleluia garanti :king:


----------



## jahrom (25 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> (bah ouais, pas besoin de montrer sa petite culotte pour être craquante)




Même si, il faut bien le reconnaitre, ça aide.


----------



## Melounette (25 Octobre 2006)

iNano a dit:


> Bon, je fais dans le soft... Voilà une véritable allégorie ce que je suis en ce moment : je cherche l'arbre qui me permettra de subvenir à mes besoins... _(En d'autres termes, je cherche un boulot qui rapporte des sous...)_  :rateau:







Allez, encore un effort. Courage.


----------



## Majintode (25 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> C'est la pilosité qui m'a trompée... Et puis, il y a longtemps que tu n'avais trainé par ici !
> 
> 
> Majintode : se faire photographier avec des copines en boite n'est pas une première. L'un des modos de ce forum l'a fait avant toi.  Ca lui a réussi, donc, continue !



Ah zut, moi qui croyait être supra original...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Se faire fesser aux Négociants dans ces années là  c'était carrément de la rebelle attitude
> Comment cette rumeur n'a t'elle pas fait le tour de la presqu'île et des collines ?



Ah tiens non pas entendu parler ... 

Je poste un commentaire car je trouve qu'Alem faiblit en ce moment, il clique beaucoup moins sur l'edition modératrice  

jolies AP tous le monde


----------



## teo (25 Octobre 2006)

Sindanárië a dit:
			
		

> ~IMG



Au temps où je vivais entre la Place des Capucins et les bords du Léman, j'avais eu envie de te contacter, éventuellement boire un verre, mais un peu trop timide pour oser 
Allez... pas de regrets, ce n'est que partie remise ? J'ai une paire d'amis à aller voir là-bas.

Revenons au sujet... ce matin, dans mon sweat à capuche, tout doux, tout chaud.







I feel like a bear cub in it, unharmed and protected


----------



## da capo (25 Octobre 2006)

superbe.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2006)

I feel the same way.


----------



## jahrom (25 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> I feel the same way.




Et qu'est ce qui nous prouve que c'est bien toi à droite ?


----------



## alèm (25 Octobre 2006)

_il ya une semaine...




_


----------



## Amok (25 Octobre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> M&#234;me si, il faut bien le reconnaitre, &#231;a aide.



Ma foi, ca d&#233;pend de la personne, dirons nous ! 



elisnice a dit:


> dans mes bras, R&#233;mi



Tu n'as pas peur de te br&#251;ler ? Laisse le un peu refroidir !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Et qu'est ce qui nous prouve que c'est bien toi à droite ?


Rien. Je suppose que ça signifie que c'est réussi.


----------



## IceandFire (25 Octobre 2006)




----------



## NED (25 Octobre 2006)

Xavier faut que tu fasse une expo avec tes photos, ca tue trop....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Octobre 2006)

Velu...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Octobre 2006)

Ça fait mal... :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Octobre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> prout​


Les grenouilles c'est plus ce que c'&#233;tait...


----------



## r0m1 (25 Octobre 2006)

Petit AP sur la plage vidée de ses touristes... derniers jours où je peux encore en profiter en tee-shirt avant d'arborer écharpes et manteau....


----------



## Spyro (25 Octobre 2006)

Là maintenant (ce midi en fait mais c'est en différé),
dans mon bureau j'ai une imprimante derrière moi.
Et une isight intégrée dans mon ordi.
Et les collègues ne sont pas là.








Par contre la scène a été réalisée avec trucage: en vrai nous _euh_ *je* n'ai pas de problème pour imprimer.

_Moi je trouve que ça change un peu de ces gens qui se prennent pour des artistes ou des gravures de mode._


----------



## kanako (25 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4024679 a dit:
			
		

> _il ya une semaine...
> http://netivot.free.fr/octobre2006/echouage.jpg_



La teinte rouge de la lumi&#232;re fait resortir la couleur de tes yeux:love: , c'est super ! 



NED a dit:


> Xavier faut que tu fasse une expo avec tes photos, ca tue trop....



tout &#224; fait d'accord




continuons la s&#233;rie (toujours au scanner) j'aime bien l'effet bu&#233;  :


----------



## Lastrada (25 Octobre 2006)

One, twooooo :


----------



## CarodeDakar (26 Octobre 2006)

&#199;a s&#251;rement &#233;t&#233; fait, bel objet cet iPod, mais jamais ce ne fut pris devant de magnifiques &#233;rables &#224; sucre flamboyants


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Octobre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> http://depotphoto.free.fr/MyPicture.jpg


Pas la peine de demander pour qui tu votes. Ca se voit.


----------



## IceandFire (26 Octobre 2006)

Les Anglais oui  :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Octobre 2006)

Spyro a dit:


> L&#224; maintenant (ce midi en fait mais c'est en diff&#233;r&#233,
> dans mon bureau j'ai une imprimante derri&#232;re moi.
> Et une isight int&#233;gr&#233;e dans mon ordi.
> Et les coll&#232;gues ne sont pas l&#224;.
> ...



Un ptit air &#224; Gotlieb


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> _pareil... _
> 
> I feel the same way.



Doc ? &#8212;
tu t'en vas ? &#8212;
tu le quittes pour moi ? &#8212;
...
Comme il &#224; l'air d'avoir ramassssseeerrr


----------



## IceandFire (26 Octobre 2006)




----------



## da capo (26 Octobre 2006)

Je vais ressortir mes tee-shirts de Kiss... &#231;a a une autre gueule quand m&#234;me


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Octobre 2006)

Maitre Alèm a dit:
			
		

> on va dire que pour ton retour, on va y aller mollo...
> 
> MAIS ON NE CITE PAS LES PHOTOS NA !



Ouiiiii Maitre ressuciteur :rateau::rose::casse:


----------



## NED (26 Octobre 2006)

Moi j'aime pas ces photos de tshirt,
excusez-moi de faire le casse-bonbon de service mais je trouve ça moche!
:hein: ​


----------



## imimi (26 Octobre 2006)

Ouais et en plus ils sont à l'envers c'est nuuuulllleeeeuuuuuu  


Hein ? Quoi ? Vi vi je mettrais un AP un jour prochain...


----------



## tatouille (26 Octobre 2006)

et une séance T_shirt mouillé avec  Toumaï hein :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> et une séance T_shirt mouillé avec  Toumaï hein :mouais:



l'été prochain alors je ne plonge qu'en mer chaude 

en même temps vu ta tête:mouais:  çà fait peur:afraid:


----------



## Amok (26 Octobre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> l'été prochain alors je ne plonge qu'en mer chaude
> 
> en même temps vu ta tête:mouais:  çà fait peur:afraid:



Tiens... Moi qui pensais que tu avais l'équipement apte à faire bouillir n'importe quel lac de l'hémisphère Nord... Je suis un peu déçu...


----------



## La mouette (26 Octobre 2006)

Touma&#239; est responsable du r&#233;chauffement climatique ...


----------



## Nephou (26 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## tatouille (26 Octobre 2006)

Touma&#239;;4026687 a dit:
			
		

> l'&#233;t&#233; prochain alors je ne plonge qu'en mer chaude
> 
> en m&#234;me temps vu ta t&#234;te:mouais:  &#231;&#224; fait peur:afraid:



en vrai je suis encore plus effrayant et ca ne concerne pas seulement la tete


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2006)




----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2006)

je la fais avant tout le monde...

ce n'est pas dans le nez qu'il faut viser...


voil&#224;, comme &#231;a c'est fait.

prochaine plaisanterie vaseuse : un ban du sujet !


----------



## islacoulxii (26 Octobre 2006)

Il fait pas si moche a la cote belge.. (en septembre)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> (Faut dire la petite cuillère en plastique  )



c'est pour ne pas casser les dents !!!


----------



## da capo (26 Octobre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> c'est pour ne pas casser les dents !!!



de la fourchette en plastique, sûrement


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> image ignoble


Mein Gott, c'est infâme:sick: !!! on dirait Gollum avec des cheveux 
*tu perds ton temps


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2006)

decidement photo booth et la iSight ne font pas bon menage ensemble


----------



## NED (27 Octobre 2006)

Rhalala tu fumes Tatav !
C'EST PO BIEN CA !!
:hein:


----------



## macmarco (27 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Stargazer (27 Octobre 2006)

Muriel ?   

En tout cas sympa, monsieur je me la p&#232;te avec mon cadeau !


----------



## macmarco (27 Octobre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Muriel ?




Elle est bretonne ? 





Stargazer a dit:


> En tout cas sympa, monsieur je me la pète avec mon cadeau !





Ca serait plutôt "j'm'amuse comme un fou avec mon cadeau" ou "un rien amuse les gosses" !   

Merci !


----------



## Grug (27 Octobre 2006)




----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Octobre 2006)

Hihi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Octobre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> http://gregoire.berquin.free.fr/broll/26-10-06_1135.jpg


Tu te mettrais un poulpe sur la t&#234;te, &#231;a serait pas mieux.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Octobre 2006)

Pourquoi, c'en est pas un? :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Octobre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pourquoi, c'en est pas un? :rateau:


Ca n'y ressemble pas.


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Octobre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> image



_heuuuu fô deviner qui cé ? hein ? gné ?.... mmmmhhh ...._ AH! je sais, je sais ...

*Frédéric François ou Gerard Lenormand ?


*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Octobre 2006)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4028180 a dit:
			
		

> _heuuuu f&#244; deviner qui c&#233; ? hein ? gn&#233; ?.... mmmmhhh ...._ AH! je sais, je sais ...
> 
> *Fr&#233;d&#233;ric Fran&#231;ois ou Gerard Lenormand ?
> 
> ...



Moi, je dirai plut&#244;t *Mireille Mathieu destroy*


----------



## NED (27 Octobre 2006)

*Guytan !!!*
d&#233;gages de la t&#234;te de Grug !!!


----------



## IceandFire (27 Octobre 2006)

quel commentaire


----------



## Franswa (27 Octobre 2006)




----------



## La mouette (27 Octobre 2006)

Forbidden error 403


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Octobre 2006)

il a chang&#233; franswa, mais je crains qu'il n'aille pas bien, _il parle allemand_...


----------



## Franswa (27 Octobre 2006)

Rectification


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Octobre 2006)

rectification, franswa est un sony-ericcson...


----------



## alèm (27 Octobre 2006)

_Franswa, j'y parle pas, il vient m&#234;me pas me dire bonjour au magasin... pfffffff... _


----------



## maiwen (27 Octobre 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:


> rectification, franswa est un sony-ericcson...


mais non voyons ... franswa est une bouche :love: 

franswanounet


----------



## Franswa (28 Octobre 2006)

Hier soir &#224; Nantes au 911


----------



## La mouette (28 Octobre 2006)

Belle cravate !


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Octobre 2006)

Facile quand on a une gueule d'ange ...


----------



## CLAY (29 Octobre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> Rectification
> 
> _malheureusement pour toi, on ne cite pas les photos_[/quote]
> 
> BEAU, Le VIAÔ


----------



## Amok (29 Octobre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> decidement photo booth et la iSight ne font pas bon menage ensemble



Elle a des bottes, des cuisses de rêve, elle fume, elle boit, un accent transalpin, le regard lubrique... Quelle femme ! :love:


----------



## jahrom (29 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Elle a des bottes, des cuisses de rêve, elle fume, elle boit, un accent transalpin, le regard lubrique... Quelle femme ! :love:




Bah alors papi pétou !! On se lache !


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Octobre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Bah alors papi pétou !! On se lache !



Le démon de minuit ne l'as jamais quitté, même avec un déambulatoire et un poumon d'acier en remorque on le verras cavaler comme un char d'assaut derrière de tels attributs


----------



## Amok (29 Octobre 2006)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Le démon de minuit ne l'as jamais quitté, même avec un déambulatoire et un poumon d'acier en remorque on le verras cavaler comme un char d'assaut derrière de tels attributs



Sûr ! :love:


----------



## Majintode (29 Octobre 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (29 Octobre 2006)

En cette fin de week end, petit autoportrait qui n'est pas sans rappeler quelques fins de soirées un peu difficiles*....






*comme toujours, l'abus d'alccol patati patata...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2006)

quand le coeur de toum fait boum c'est totalement flou mmmmmmmm:rose: 

Voir la pièce jointe 12421

:love:


r&#233;alis&#233; sans abus d'alcool..


edit parce que j'peux pas bouler l'beau majintode qui a l'air dans l'm&#234;me &#233;tat que moi 
et au beau rominet :love: continue l'alcool &#231;&#224; te r&#233;ussit plut&#244;t bien


----------



## Lastrada (29 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Octobre 2006)

Tiens, à moi de mettre un autoportrait (il date de 6 mois, j'ai un peu changé depuis, et j'ai plus la même coiffure )


----------



## tatouille (30 Octobre 2006)

je croyais que c'était interdit aux mineurs ici ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tiens, à moi de mettre un autoportrait (il date de 6 mois, j'ai un peu changé depuis, et j'ai plus la même coiffure )


Ainsi donc, voilà le visage de l'ennemi...
Le temps travaille pour nous : l'acné saura bientôt nous venger.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> L'artrite saura bientôt me venger.


En attendant, c'est l'orthographe qui pâtit, jeune faon.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ainsi donc, voilà le visage de l'ennemi...
> Le temps travaille pour nous : l'acné saura bientôt nous venger.




tu es cruel, le diable en personne  

c'est inadmissible de vouloir  defigurer un si jolis visage d'ange des postules de bobby


----------



## La mouette (30 Octobre 2006)

T'as fini tes devoirs ? 
Et le dessin pour la maîtresse aussi ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Octobre 2006)

Je me trouve plut&#244;t pas mal comme ca :love:


----------



## islacoulxii (30 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tiens, à moi de mettre un autoportrait (il date de 6 mois, j'ai un peu changé depuis, et j'ai plus la même coiffure )


je te reconnais toi.. ou bien tu ressemble a qqun que j'ai deja vu... 

-> Tu habites en belgique?


----------



## Lastrada (30 Octobre 2006)

One more folks :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2006)

islacoulxii a dit:


> -> Tu habites en belgique?



A Moulinsart


----------



## islacoulxii (30 Octobre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> A Moulinsart


???  pardon??


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2006)

J'ai 38 ans aujourd'hui.






Je ne les fais pas, non ?


----------



## Lastrada (31 Octobre 2006)

Ma grand m&#232;re a la m&#234;me soupi&#232;re tiens.


----------



## freakstepper (31 Octobre 2006)

fraîcheur du réveil ce matin........ pffffffff c'est FATIGUANT d'être en vacances


----------



## freakstepper (31 Octobre 2006)

plusieurs heures plus tard.... ça va pas beaucoup mieux!


----------



## mado (31 Octobre 2006)

Et en couleur, les yeux ça donne quoi ?  :love:


----------



## freakstepper (31 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Et en couleur, les yeux ça donne quoi ?  :love:



ça donne un truc comme ça:


----------



## jahrom (31 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Et en couleur, les yeux ça donne quoi ?  :love:



Dis donc mamy !? 

Ah pardon c'est toi flo


----------



## mado (31 Octobre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Dis donc mamy !?
> 
> Ah pardon c'est toi flo


 

Bon, j'ai du rater un truc  (explique moi !)

Ceci étant, tu ne trouves pas que j'ai raison ?


----------



## teo (31 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> (...)
> Ceci &#233;tant, tu ne trouves pas que j'ai raison ?








De mon c&#244;t&#233;: _Si_

______________

Sinon ben en voil&#224; un autre pour pas flooder 







_Shower Power ! 8 octobre 2006_​


----------



## jahrom (31 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Bon, j'ai du rater un truc  (explique moi !)



Non rien. Une private joke avec moi même...  (faut pas chercher des fois)



mado a dit:


> Ceci étant, tu ne trouves pas que j'ai raison ?



Bah tu sais moi mon truc c'est pas les yeux....




teo a dit:


> De mon côté: _Si_
> 
> ______________
> 
> ...




...c'est la barbe


----------



## teo (31 Octobre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Non rien. Une private joke avec moi même...  (faut pas chercher des fois)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Amouais ?  _

L'un dans l'autre... pareil  sans compter le reste hein :rateau:  !

(ne t'enfuis pas _freakstepper_... on est des gentils: on touche que des yeux )


----------



## freakstepper (31 Octobre 2006)

vos pseudo sorties de route ne m'effarouchent en rien........


----------



## Sindanárië (31 Octobre 2006)

teo a dit:


> De mon côté: _Si_
> 
> ______________
> 
> ...




APrès gollum voilà un hobbit 



teo a dit:


> (n... on est des gentils: on touche que des yeux )



 mince alors :casse::rateau:


----------



## teo (31 Octobre 2006)

freakstepper a dit:


> vos pseudo sorties de route ne m'effarouchent en rien........



Ah, bon point, tu reviens en 2e semaine en passant par la Chambre Rose. Pour la suite on verra 




Sindanárië a dit:


> APrès gollum voilà un hobbit
> 
> 
> mince alors :casse::rateau:



Pas assez de poil aux pieds pour être un hobbit, et pas si petit que ça non plus  Pour ce qui est de toucher autrement qu'avec les yeux, il suffit juste de demander ou de se laisser faire :rose:


----------



## mado (31 Octobre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Ah, bon point, tu reviens en 2e semaine en passant par la Chambre Rose. Pour la suite on verra


 

Je fais _testeuse_ ? Vendu


----------



## teo (31 Octobre 2006)

J'ai pens&#233; _galant homme_ :love: tu me connais


----------



## dool (31 Octobre 2006)

Bon d'accord on voit la couleur des yeux, c'est reglo pour le "passeport"...mais l'âge hein ?! T'y a penser hein ?!   :love:


----------



## Amok (31 Octobre 2006)

Bah c'est clair !




iDuck a dit:


> J'ai 38 ans aujourd'hui.
> 
> 
> 
> Je ne les fais pas, non ?


----------



## freakstepper (31 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Je fais _testeuse_ ? Vendu



soit....
tester une tête de déterré c'est un concept nouveau qu'il faut songer à creuser!


----------



## mado (31 Octobre 2006)

dool a dit:


> Bon d'accord on voit la couleur des yeux, c'est reglo pour le "passeport"...mais l'âge hein ?! T'y a penser hein ?!   :love:



Rhaaa, v'là Mademoiselle G le retour  :love:



freakstepper a dit:


> soit....
> tester une tête de déterré c'est un concept nouveau qu'il faut songer à creuser!



Pas grave. Après quelques jours de détention entre les mains de l'Armée, je ne suis pas très fraîche non plus 


 (punaise, va falloir autoportraiter sévère là... oui, oui, monsieur Alèm :love:, promis)


----------



## La mouette (31 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Pas grave. Après quelques jours de détention entre les mains de l'Armée, je ne suis pas très fraîche non plus



Pas mieux ... :rateau:


----------



## mado (31 Octobre 2006)

dool a dit:


> Bon d'accord on voit la couleur des yeux, c'est reglo pour le "passeport"...mais l'âge hein ?! T'y a penser hein ?!   :love:



Ben regarde, je n'ai que 20 ans comme ça non ? 

...............


----------



## dool (31 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Ben regarde, je n'ai que 20 ans comme &#231;a non ?



Mais tout &#224; fait !!! On ne voit pas le canard en plastique derri&#232;re mais on voit bien que tu n'es que jeunesse...qui en doutais ??!!   

note : me pousse pas trop vers le flood mon coeur en chocolat, j'ai pas une t&#234;te de 20 ans en ce moment...ou la vingtaine qui fait trop la f&#234;te et qui tiens plus le coup !! :rose: Et j'ai pas d'Auto-Portrait de mes 40 balais disponible (on en &#233;tais arret&#233; l&#224; hein ?!)


Je m'en vais Remi, je m'en vais...:love:


----------



## NED (31 Octobre 2006)

La mouette,
il a un faux air d'un acteur connu?
mais ché pu qui?


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2006)

_bon, les filles se tiennent mais les gar&#231;ons... 

comprendre : ce n'est ni meetic ni ichat ici... pourriez-en tenir compte ? non ?
_


----------



## freakstepper (31 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4033767 a dit:
			
		

> _bon, les filles se tiennent mais les garçons...
> 
> comprendre : ce n'est ni meetic ni ichat ici... pourriez-en tenir compte ? non ?
> _



don't stress MGZ that's just entertainment......


----------



## NED (31 Octobre 2006)

Ayé j'ai trouvé.
La mouette il ressemble un peu a Kevin Bacon :



un peu hein...​


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2006)

_


freakstepper a dit:



			don't stress MGZ that's just entertainment......

Cliquez pour agrandir...


bon, tu ne me connais pas à ce que je vois...*    je suis le premier pour la déconne mais je les connais mieux que toi.  c'est moi qui donne les limites ici (avec mon popaul :love, rassure-toi, je sais ce que je fais. 


*z'avez vu ? pas d'averto, même pas montré les dents, rien...   

_


----------



## Aurélie85 (31 Octobre 2006)

Mainteant que j'ai eu un t&#234;te-&#224;-t&#234;te avec le prinipal int&#233;ress&#233;...
Allez, sans rancune(s) Alem (j'ai m&#251;ri)!enfin, jcrois​
Une ptite d&#233;dicace &#224; Web&#244;! :love: (jsuis libre la semaine prochaine)






Un air de famille, vous trouvez pas?​


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2006)

_ah tiens ? je t'avais d&#233;banni ?!!  
_


----------



## Aurélie85 (31 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4033938 a dit:
			
		

> _ah tiens ? je t'avais débanni ?!!
> _



arg... c'était pas un avertissement? j'y comprends rien moi au fonctionnement du forum...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> arg... c'était pas un avertissement? j'y comprends rien moi au fonctionnement du forum...



Il t'avait banni :mouais: ben j'suis contente de te revoir mais les effusions on les fait pas ici  :love: alors je me casse.

Belle AP aussi :love: 

webo t'es un coquin


----------



## Aurélie85 (31 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;4033957 a dit:
			
		

> Il t'avait banni :mouais: ben j'suis contente de te revoir mais les effusions on les fait pas ici  :love: alors je me casse.
> 
> Belle AP aussi :love:
> 
> webo t'es un coquin



ben si j'&#233;tais bannie jusqu'au 12.11.06, pourquoi je peux revenir? Comprends pas...

Ok ok, j'arrete de flooder, (je veux pas tester les limites...(mais je me demande o&#249; elles sont...)), je sors...


----------



## divoli (31 Octobre 2006)

Ce ne serait pas WebO qui est dans le coup ?


----------



## freakstepper (31 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4033813 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> bon, tu ne me connais pas à ce que je vois...*    je suis le premier pour la déconne mais je les connais mieux que toi.  c'est moi qui donne les limites ici (avec mon popaul :love, rassure-toi, je sais ce que je fais.
> 
> ...



bon soit je ne te connais pas et pour cause je suis comme qui dirait novice sur cet havre de bonheur qu'est macgé.... comme je suis aussi newbie sur mac tout court, je rigole ben avec photo booth, avant de faire mieux avec mon apn


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2006)

_


Aurélie85 a dit:



			arg... c'était pas un avertissement? j'y comprends rien moi au fonctionnement du forum...
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


je fais des cours de rattrapage acceléré à domicile si tu as besoin... 

euh... pour pas flooder, qu'est-ce que je vais bien pouvoir vous poster... 






image datant mais je vais pas assez bien pour me regarder dans une glace en ce moment... 

_


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> J'ai 38 ans aujourd'hui.
> Je ne les fais pas, non ?




bon anniversaire mon canard :love: :love: :love: :love: 

la photo .......ma photo cadeau ........tu la veux avec ou sans bottes ?


----------



## JPTK (31 Octobre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> bon anniversaire mon canard :love: :love: :love: :love:
> 
> la photo .......ma photo cadeau ........tu la veux avec ou sans bottes ?





Moi pour son anniversaire, je veux bien avec bottes mais sans le reste


----------



## freakstepper (31 Octobre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Moi pour son anniversaire, je veux bien avec bottes mais sans le reste



petit sacripan va.... 
hé l'autre hé non mais sans déconner on aura tout vu!
et pourquoi pas sans les bottes tant qu'on y est? non mais sasn blague, mèèèèèèèède!!!!!


----------



## mamyblue (31 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## macmarco (1 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4033767 a dit:
			
		

> _bon, les filles se tiennent mais les garçons...
> 
> comprendre : ce n'est ni meetic ni ichat ici... pourriez-en tenir compte ? non ?
> _


----------



## NED (1 Novembre 2006)

Autoportraito-Breiz duo !

 





 
​


----------



## WebOliver (1 Novembre 2006)

Merci pour la dédicace... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 ​


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Novembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> http://homepage.mac.com/olivierdetraz/.Pictures/Temporaire/autopcube.jpg[/IMG][/CENTER]
> 
> Merci pour la dédicace...
> 
> ...



aaaaaaaah, tu te dévoiles chaque jour un peu plus... En-core, en-core!

L'autre jour, je me suis séché les cheveux tête en bas (tout le monde s'en fout), pis j'ai trouvé tellement sympa la tête que j'avais que j'ai du prendre une photo...



​
Z'avez vu. la bouche mi-ouverte ça me donne un air super concentrée... héhé

Allez, je retourne au lit! (ah non, pas possible, j'y suis déjà...)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Novembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> bon anniversaire mon canard :love: :love: :love: :love:
> 
> la photo .......ma photo cadeau ........tu la veux avec ou sans bottes ?


Avec. :love:   



jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Moi pour son anniversaire, je veux bien avec bottes mais sans le reste


C'est une idée.  

J'en profite pour remercier tous ceux et celles qui m'ont envoyé des MP ou des coups de boule. Ca m'a fait très plaisir.


----------



## freakstepper (1 Novembre 2006)

le matin c'est dur.....mais vraiment.......


----------



## macmarco (1 Novembre 2006)

D'aucun(e) doutant que je sois réellement un ange...


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Novembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Ayé j'ai trouvé.
> La mouette il ressemble un peu a Kevin Bacon :
> 
> un peu hein...​


Ah oui, en effet je me demandais qui il me rappelait... c'est bien ça



			
				[MGZ] alèm;4033987 a dit:
			
		

> _
> image datant mais je vais pas assez bien pour me regarder dans une glace en ce moment...
> 
> _



Change de miroir, parfois ça aide


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Novembre 2006)

Pour savoir...

Vous faites comment pour faire les "cornes" et les "aur&#233;oles" ?


----------



## Melounette (1 Novembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> D'aucun(e) doutant que je sois réellement un ange...


Ouais c'est déjà plus ressemblant. 



Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Pour savoir...
> 
> Vous faites comment pour faire les "cornes" et les "auréoles" ?


Avec un porte-clef que si tu l'allumes il brille dans le noir. Mais pour l'avoir, faut faire des trucs que t'as pas le droit de savoir avec tout le staff de Macgé. 

Auto-portrait enabled, ça vient....

edit : voilà, mon dû. J'ai cherché longtemps, j'avais plus d'AP sous le coude.
Ma grosse truffe duveteuse :




Je vais me poster par petits bouts maintenant. Remarquez qu'il est bien propre et tout. Des années d'expérience de décrottages intempestifs !\o/


----------



## macmarco (1 Novembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ouais c'est déjà plus ressemblant.




Tu me connais bien ! 




Melounette a dit:


> Avec un porte-clef que si tu l'allumes il brille dans le noir. Mais pour l'avoir, faut faire des trucs que t'as pas le droit de savoir avec tout le staff de Macgé.
> 
> Auto-portrait enabled, ça vient....







Je ne te raconterai plus rien !!!


----------



## freakstepper (1 Novembre 2006)

marre de bosser..... en fait j'arrive pas à m'y mettre....
l'absence totale de la moindre lueur d'intelligen ce dans mes yeux traduit un manque flagrant d'inspiration.. à moins que ça ne soit un manque de motivation?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Novembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je me trouve plutôt pas mal comme ca :love:




J'en veux un pour Noël!!! :love: :love: :love: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe:


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Novembre 2006)

freakstepper a dit:


> marre de bosser..... en fait j'arrive pas à m'y mettre....
> l'absence totale de la moindre lueur d'intelligen ce dans mes yeux traduit un manque flagrant d'inspiration.. à moins que ça ne soit un manque de motivation?



Bon on a compris que tu ressemblais comme deux gouttes d'ô à mon ex... 

Surtout au niveau des yeux... Et du j'menfoutisme... (hihi)


----------



## macmarco (1 Novembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'en veux un pour Noël!!! :love: :love: :love: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe:






Seulement si tu promets de pas le casser ! :mouais:


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2006)

_dites, on vous d&#233;range ? 
_


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Novembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Pour savoir...
> 
> Vous faites comment pour faire les "cornes" et les "auréoles" ?




Personne n'a répondu sérieusement à ma question 

C'est avec une appli, ou quoi ? :hein:


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2006)

_Tintin ? les Mps ? tu connais ? si tu suis sur d'autres sujets, tu trouveras... et en plus ya plein de mani&#232;re de faire &#231;a... 
_


----------



## Amok (1 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## twk (1 Novembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2006)

_


Aurélie85 a dit:



			L'autre jour, je me suis séché les cheveux tête en bas (tout le monde s'en fout), pis j'ai trouvé tellement sympa la tête que j'avais que j'ai du prendre une photo...
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

_


Aurélie85 a dit:


> _une tof
> _​


_

rhaaaaaaaaâ lovely... :love: :love::love:




Aurélie85 a dit:



			Z'avez vu. la bouche mi-ouverte ça me donne un air super concentrée...
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


ça donne super un air très euh... :rose: comment dire... :rose: dis, tu m'apprends à chibrer ? 

allez hop, je prouve que je ne suis pas de bois. faite à l'instant._  




​


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4035274 a dit:
			
		

> :rose: dis, tu m'apprends &#224; chibrer ?



Chez toi ou chez moi?

:rose: :love:


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2006)

_


Aurélie85 a dit:



			Chez toi ou chez moi?

:rose: :love:
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


on n'a qu'à alterner ma chérie mais d'abord chez toi ! :rose::love::love:

_ _



_​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Novembre 2006)

Ca fait bizarre, on dirait que tu as un seul uil noir...

J'ai été un peu surpris en voyant ça... (surtout que ça me fait penser à un bouquin de Masterton que je viens de lire :rose: )


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> image
> ​



C'est pas toi sur la photo... ou alors tu conforte ton équilibre sur ton tripod que tu caches avec ton ombre :love::love:


----------



## maousse (1 Novembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2006)

_


maousse a dit:



			une photo avec un appareil pas anonyme ! 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


__je te la dédie celle-là en espérant qu'Aurélie ne soit pas jalouse... _




​


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2006)

_pour Dark-Tintin !_


----------



## maousse (1 Novembre 2006)

elis: je t'avoue que je ne me reconnais pas trop non plus. Mais au moins c'est une photo que je peux montrer à ma mère sans avoir honte.  

alèm :love: 
Aurélie, ne sois pas jalouse, alèm est un chibreur de génie, il n'aura même pas besoin de leçons, l'instinct est là. (ça va, je t'ai bien vendu ?  )


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2006)

_et d&#233;dicac&#233;e &#224; Starmac (et aussi Aur&#233;lie :love: , et ceux qui lisent [MGZ] al&#232;m*, CataTon, Dory*, elisnice*+, maousse+, Paski.pne*, Sindan&#225;ri&#235;, Stargazer+, starmac, woulf... )

_ _




_


maousse a dit:


> al&#232;m :love:
> Aur&#233;lie, ne sois pas jalouse, al&#232;m est un chibreur de g&#233;nie, il n'aura m&#234;me pas besoin de le&#231;ons, l'instinct est l&#224;. (&#231;a va, je t'ai bien vendu ?  )



_nickel !!  j'suis content que tu sois r&#233;-apparu toi ! _​


----------



## JPTK (2 Novembre 2006)

Hè c'est pas neetic ici


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4035338 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> __je te la d&#233;die celle-l&#224; en esp&#233;rant qu'Aur&#233;lie ne soit pas jalouse... _



Suis pas jalouse, au contraire, j'aime partager, &#233;changer, donner, recevoir... (heu, keske je dis???)

Sinon, Mir&#233;, je constate que ton miroir est aussi deg que le mien... C'est la mousse &#224; raser ou quoi? Je le nettoie tous les jours, mais y a tous les jours qqn pour le d&#233;gueulasser!

pour pas flooder, je poste un AP, mais demain, promis tout cuit, je suis trop tired jetzt. (si si je me suis mise &#224; l'anglais!)


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2006)

_n'emp&#234;che, meetic, &#231;a a fonctionn&#233; pour certains et c'est tant mieux ! 



			
				Aur&#233;lie85;4035360 a dit:
			
		


			Suis pas jalouse, au contraire, j'aime partager, &#233;changer, donner, recevoir... (heu, keske je dis???)
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...






			
				Aur&#233;lie85;4035360 a dit:
			
		


			Sinon, Mir&#233;, je constate que ton miroir est aussi deg que le mien...
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


mon produit lave-vitres sert plus souvent &#224; mon scanner... 


			
				Aur&#233;lie85;4035360 a dit:
			
		


			C'est la mousse &#224; raser ou quoi?
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

pas de &#231;a chez moi ! 


			
				Aur&#233;lie85;4035360 a dit:
			
		


			Je le nettoie tous les jours, mais y a tous les jours qqn pour le d&#233;gueulasser!
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


tu me dis qui c'est, je viens illico le gronder sauf s'il est plus bal&#232;ze que moi, plus grand, plus large etc... 

__ bon, allez &#224; vos autoportraits...  je vous ai montr&#233; qu'on pouvait en poster plein en peu de temps... _


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4035361 a dit:
			
		

> n'empêche, meetic, ça a fonctionné pour certains et c'est tant mieux !



pour mon papa...



			
				[MGZ] alèm;4035361 a dit:
			
		

> tu me dis qui c'est, je viens illico le gronder sauf s'il est plus balèze que moi, plus grand, plus large etc...



c'est mon papa...


----------



## Paski.pne (2 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4035345 a dit:
			
		

> _et d&#233;dicac&#233;e &#224; Starmac (et aussi Aur&#233;lie :love: , et ceux qui lisent [MGZ] al&#232;m*, CataTon, Dory*, elisnice*+, maousse+, Paski.pne*, Sindan&#225;ri&#235;, Stargazer+, starmac, woulf... )_


_
J'chais pas pourquoi, mais me suis l&#233;g&#232;rement senti oblig&#233; de poster un AP sur le coup  



_


----------



## freakstepper (2 Novembre 2006)

anti autoportrait du soir.......
:mouais:


----------



## teo (2 Novembre 2006)

Le ouikende dernier... caf&#233; tranquille, vers 11h au Caf&#233; Marly, Le Louvre, Paris.
La F&#233;e Clochette est avec moi, &#231;a change de nos soir&#233;es terribles &#224; l'Usine de Gen&#232;ve ou au MAD de Lausanne.

Luxe calme et volupt&#233; 



_Edit: freakstepper, tu sais y faire tu sais, mais je vais m'arr&#234;ter l&#224;, sinon, je vais me faire gentiment remonter les bretelles par le tenancier _


----------



## Majintode (2 Novembre 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (2 Novembre 2006)




----------



## CataTon (2 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4035345 a dit:
			
		

> _et dédicacée à Starmac (et aussi Aurélie :love: , et ceux qui lisent [MGZ] alèm*, CataTon, Dory*, elisnice*+, maousse+, Paski.pne*, Sindanárië, Stargazer+, starmac, woulf... )
> 
> _ _
> _
> ...


----------



## macelene (2 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2006)

_(nice les amis, bienvenue aux nouveaux !  )
_


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Novembre 2006)

Chose promie, chose due, photo du matin... 






(pour ceux qui me croyaient pas, si si je dors avec!)


----------



## Amok (2 Novembre 2006)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4035306 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas toi sur la photo... ou alors tu conforte ton &#233;quilibre sur ton tripod que tu caches avec ton ombre :love::love:



Pas du tout : tu peux voir sur l'image que je porte un sac &#224; dos. Je le remplis de cailloux et ca &#233;quilibre. 

Edit : Aur&#233;lie, cesse tout de suite !


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2006)

_j'imagine : "de beaux cailloux" ?!! 
_


----------



## Craquounette (2 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Pas du tout : tu peux voir sur l'image que je porte un sac à dos. Je le remplis de cailloux et ca équilibre.



Moi qui croyais que c'était ta bosse  Ca porte chance de carresser une bosse... non ? :rose:


----------



## NED (2 Novembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Le ouikende dernier... café tranquille, vers 11h au Café Marly, Le Louvre, Paris.
> La Fée Clochette est avec moi, ça change de nos soirées terribles à l'Usine de Genève ou au MAD de Lausanne.
> Luxe calme et volupté ​




Super Téo !
Z'aime beaucoup cette méthode de dichotomie photographique ou méthode de la bissection avec un miroir. C'est un algorithme de recherche d'un zéro d'une fonction qui consiste à répéter des partages dun intervalle avec la cheminée en marbre en deux parties puis à sélectionner le sous-intervalle dans lequel existe un zéroTéo de la fonction.
La méthode de dichotomie divise lintervalle en deux en calculant cheminée = (miroir+Téo) / 2. Il y a maintenant deux possibilités : ou fée clochette(dans les lustres) et fée clochette(au plafond). La resultante graphique est de ce fait très zolie !!!
 ​


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2006)

J'ai un peu trop forc&#233; sur l'anti-cerne non ?! :mouais: 






J'ai un aper&#231;u pour dans quelques ann&#233;es..


----------



## Freelancer (2 Novembre 2006)

c'est dur, ce matin...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Novembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> J'ai un peu trop forcé sur l'anti-cerne non ?! :mouais:
> 
> http://odum.free.fr/perso/vert
> 
> J'ai un aperçu pour dans quelques années..


Effectivement. :afraid:   



Freelancer a dit:


> http://cgam.free.fr/macg/cafe.jpg
> 
> c'est dur, ce matin...


Très dur. :sleep:


----------



## freakstepper (2 Novembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> je te le fais pas dire....


----------



## Dendrimere (2 Novembre 2006)




----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2006)

freakstepper a dit:
			
		

> je te le fais pas dire....



Faudra penser à m'ranger ce linge tout de même !! C'est pas digne d'un enseignant !


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Novembre 2006)

freakstepper a dit:


> je te le fais pas dire....



arg, t'enseignes quoi? Tu donnes des cours particuliers?  

(moi de chibre, si t'es int&#233;ress&#233;..) 

jut, je sors...


----------



## freakstepper (2 Novembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> arg, t'enseignes quoi? Tu donnes des cours particuliers?
> 
> (moi de chibre, si t'es intéressé..)
> 
> jut, je sors...



ah désolé mais les cours particuliers c'est contre ma philosophie


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2006)

_massage perso pour Freelancer : va travailler !  (et courage mon bon )
_


----------



## Majintode (2 Novembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> arg, t'enseignes quoi? Tu donnes des cours particuliers?
> 
> (moi de chibre, si t'es intéressé..)
> 
> jut, je sors...



Euh, là d'où tu viens "chibre" ça veut dire quoi...?
Parce que "donner des cours de chibre" en France, c'est un peu, euh... :rose:
*Regarde *ce qu'en dit Pierre Perret


----------



## freakstepper (2 Novembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Euh, là d'où tu viens "chibre" ça veut dire quoi...?
> Parce que "donner des cours de chibre" en France, c'est un peu, euh... :rose:
> *Regarde *ce qu'en dit Pierre Perret



à mon humble avis majintode, pierre perret n'a pas grand chose à lui apprendre....
mais en même temps je peux me tromper.....


----------



## tirhum (2 Novembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Euh, l&#224; d'o&#249; tu viens "chibre" &#231;a veut dire quoi...?
> Parce que "donner des cours de chibre" en France, c'est un peu, euh... :rose:
> *Regarde *ce qu'en dit Pierre Perret


Nan, pas &#231;a ! va plut&#244;t voir par ici... 



_
Promis je poste un AP un de ces quat' al&#232;m ! 
en m&#234;me temps j'interviens beaucoup moins que ce dont j'aurais envie, j'me "r&#233;fr&#232;ne", quoi !!...  


&#201;dit : grill&#233; mon R&#233;mi !! __



__Re-&#201;dit : R&#233;mi ! quel jeu de mot pourrave !! 
t'imagines m&#234;me pas combien de fois je l'ai entendue celle-l&#224; !!.... :rateau:  

Re-Re-&#201;dit : je m'en doutais !! 

:rateau: 
_


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2006)

_


Majintode a dit:



			Euh, là d'où tu viens "chibre" ça veut dire quoi...?
 Parce que "donner des cours de chibre" en France, c'est un peu, euh... :rose:
*Regarde *ce qu'en dit Pierre Perret 

Cliquez pour agrandir...




freakstepper a dit:



			à mon humble avis majintode, pierre perret n'a pas grand chose à lui apprendre....
 mais en même temps je peux me tromper.....

Cliquez pour agrandir...



dites les nioubes , vous ne croyez pas quand même pas qu'on a pas déjà soulevé la question ? :rateau:

on revient au sujet les enfants ? 

edith me dit que je fus Toasted par le gars ayant mal-au-nez... flute __! __

edith me dit de te dire qu'elle est bien au courant, elle l'a faite des milliards de fois ! 
_


----------



## freakstepper (2 Novembre 2006)

dites les nioubes , vous ne croyez pas quand même pas qu'on a pas déjà soulevé la question ? :rateau:

on revient au sujet les enfants ? 


énorme... les helvètes me surprendront toujours........
j'arrête de flooder ok...... je sens que l'inspiration vient pour le taff arf arf......


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Novembre 2006)

Yo !


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Novembre 2006)

Ahahahah! Géant iDuck! 







Fait froid aujourd'hui, faut sortir couvert...


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2006)

kessjeferaitpasmoidesfois?

Edit : le vrai combat d'une femme...c'est &#224; &#231;a que tu penses hein elene ??!!


----------



## macelene (2 Novembre 2006)

.....


----------



## freakstepper (2 Novembre 2006)

et là, c'est le drame.....


----------



## Captain_X (2 Novembre 2006)

dool qui s'incruste


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Novembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Moi qui croyais que c'était ta bosse  Ca porte chance de carresser une bosse... non ? :rose:
> ​



Ah ça ! non ! c'est pas un camion grue, non plus


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2006)

Captain_X a dit:


> dool qui s'incruste
> 
> [IMGKillerman[/IMG]




J'étais enceinte donc en besoin d'affection c'est tout !


----------



## twk (2 Novembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> mmmhhh c'est pour mieux nous manger, ces grandes (et belles !) dents, twk ?




Oh non, j'oserais pas


----------



## Amok (2 Novembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Ahahahah! Géant iDuck!
> 
> 
> Tof
> ...



Après Kevin Bacon, Meg Ryan ?


----------



## Joelaloose (2 Novembre 2006)

J'ai enfin un tr&#233;pied donc je peux me pr&#233;senter : 
un "double autoprotrait" puisqu'&#224; priori c'est tol&#233;r&#233; 






Oui il commence &#224; faire un peu froid en moselle.....


----------



## freakstepper (2 Novembre 2006)

aujourd'hui plus qu'hier, l'idée de travailler me hérisse, et je le prouve:


----------



## teo (2 Novembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Super Téo !
> Z'aime beaucoup cette méthode de dichotomie photographique ou méthode de la bissection avec un miroir. C'est un algorithme de recherche d'un zéro d'une fonction qui consiste à répéter des partages dun intervalle avec la cheminée en marbre en deux parties puis à sélectionner le sous-intervalle dans lequel existe un zéroTéo de la fonction.
> La méthode de dichotomie divise lintervalle en deux en calculant cheminée = (miroir+Téo) / 2. Il y a maintenant deux possibilités : ou fée clochette(dans les lustres) et fée clochette(au plafond). La resultante graphique est de ce fait très zolie !!!




Pitin, il en parle mieux que moi 

T'as mis quoi dans ton benco ce matin ?   

 Pour info: Youri est en vacances mais il reviendra, c'est tellement beau les étoiles surtout quand on nait dedans 





Cètaprème, tranquillou. Goudeniouzejenprofite​
_PS: pour SM: Hello Dave :rateau:   _​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Novembre 2006)

En voil&#224; un vite fait : 






Je vous en repasse un tout &#224; l'heure


----------



## imimi (2 Novembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> En voil&#224; un vite fait :
> _AP du Tintin_
> Je vous en repasse un tout &#224; l'heure


C'est possible de voir ta frimousse sans scratcher mon PC du boulot ???


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Novembre 2006)

C'est fait


----------



## JPTK (2 Novembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Pitin, il en parle mieux que moi
> 
> T'as mis quoi dans ton benco ce matin ?
> 
> ...





Sympa le marque page  


désolé j'ai pas pu m'empêcher


----------



## NED (2 Novembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> En voilà un vite fait :
> Je vous en repasse un tout à l'heure



Ouais tu veux faire style "chui grand" quoi, avec la contre-plongée.
Bien vu ! Mais j'ai mangé avec ton paternel ce midi, il me confime bien que tu est encore pour l'instant plus petit que moi......


----------



## Foguenne (2 Novembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> En voilà un vite fait :
> 
> Photo.
> 
> Je vous en repasse un tout à l'heure



Avant de reposter ici, modifie ta signature, merci. 

Un minimum de politesse ne fait pas de tort.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Sindanárië (2 Novembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> c'est tellement beau les &#233;toiles surtout quand on nait dedans
> ​



l&#224; on dirait qu'elle &#224; finis dans un trou noir :love::rose:

oki je sors... :affraid::afraid::hosto:



imimi a dit:


> C'est possible de voir ta frimousse sans scratcher mon PC du boulot ???


C'est bien fait, fallais pas travailler sur un machin pareil


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Novembre 2006)

en rentrant du Kong, tard, et bourr&#233;...  

de ta part, j'aurais aim&#233; un respect direct des consignes...


----------



## House M.D. (2 Novembre 2006)

Un tr&#233;pied, un 350D, une escale &#224; Djerba qui se prolonge (d&#233;calage du d&#233;collage de Paris suite &#224; une avarie technique sur le 747-300 qui devait nous servir...), un 747-400 : &#231;a donne un autoportrait,...

image trop lourde, trop grosse (merci de te r&#233;f&#233;rer aux consignes de Portolio) 718pix et 517Ko l&#224;...

 ...et quelques autres portraits de mes charmantes coll&#232;gues, qui ne seront pas expos&#233;s, pour &#233;viter de d&#233;cha&#238;ner les hommes en folie


----------



## freakstepper (3 Novembre 2006)

PLEINE FORME ce matin dis donc


----------



## NED (3 Novembre 2006)

freakstepper a dit:


> PLEINE FORME ce matin dis donc



Moi ce que j'adore dans tes autoportaits, c'est le changement, la variation du décor, des lumières. Les différents plans, la pause..tout quoi.
Y'a dl'a reflexion....


----------



## freakstepper (3 Novembre 2006)

c'est la conséquence d'un apn out of order mon cher..... 
et ça pourrait aussi très bien constituer un concept....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Moi ce que j'adore dans tes autoportaits, c'est le changement, la variation du décor, des lumières. Les différents plans, la pause..tout quoi.


Perso, j'aime bien : ça me rappelle la plupart des vidéos de DocEvil.


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Novembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Perso, j'aime bien : ça me rappelle la plupart des vidéos de DocEvil.



"Nibars en vadrouille" ? "Je suis capitonné comme mon canapé cuir pleine fleur" ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2006)




----------



## supermoquette (3 Novembre 2006)

Ah, la m&#233;lancolie des yo.


----------



## Amok (3 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Novembre 2006)

Me laissant pousser les cheveux (gnagnagna :rateau: ), je change de coupe, je sais pas trop ce que vous en pensez... :rose:


----------



## da capo (3 Novembre 2006)

Et avec le sourire, ça fait comment ?

Ouaih, ouaih je sais que je suis mal placé pour faire ce genre de remarque


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Foguenne (3 Novembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Me laissant pousser les cheveux (gnagnagna :rateau: ), je change de coupe, je sais pas trop ce que vous en pensez... :rose:



Pour tes cheveux je ne sais pas trop mais pour ta signature, je la modification me satisfait.   

(bon, elle reste un peu provoc mais tu es jeune. 

Ô folle jeunesse !!!   )


----------



## alèm (3 Novembre 2006)

c'est ré-ouvert en vert.


----------



## da capo (3 Novembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Ô folle jeunesse !!!   )



Et c'est toi qui parles de folle jeunesse ?


----------



## alèm (3 Novembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Et c'est toi qui parles de folle jeunesse ?



_

se faire embrasser par ses deux demi-surs est-il représentatif d'une folle jeunesse ? là est la question... 

si c'était moi, je serais bcp plus rouge sur la photo ! :love:_


----------



## teo (3 Novembre 2006)

Il est des jours heureux parfois

Merci à tout ceux et toutes celles qui m'ont accompagnés et entourés ces 12 derniers mois.

 Il vous est tout particulièrement destiné :love:



​


----------



## JPTK (3 Novembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Il est des jours heureux parfois



Ca se voit mieux sur la tof précédente


----------



## teo (4 Novembre 2006)

J'ai toujours du mal &#224; sourire en photo. Je ne m'aime pas. Je me trouve ridicule.


Alors vous avez droit &#224; des photos s&#233;rieuses o&#249; la l&#233;gende a souvent plus d'importance que le portrait lui-m&#234;me


----------



## mamyblue (4 Novembre 2006)

Avec mon fils et ma petite-fille perdu dans les bois  


​


----------



## NED (4 Novembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> J'ai toujours du mal à sourire en photo. Je ne m'aime pas. Je me trouve ridicule.
> Alors vous avez droit à des photos sérieuses où la légende a souvent plus d'importance que le portrait lui-même



Il n'y a que le ridicule qui ne tue pas !!  



teo a dit:


> Il est des jours heureux parfois
> Merci à tout ceux et toutes celles qui m'ont accompagnés et entourés ces 12 derniers mois.
> Il vous est tout particulièrement destiné :love:​




Hey ! va pas te jeter par la fenêtre (en plus t'habites aux derniers étages toi) on a encore besoin du Téo nous  ​


----------



## twk (4 Novembre 2006)

Variations chromatique


----------



## dada didouda (4 Novembre 2006)

:modo:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Novembre 2006)

Bon elle est pas super belle (enfin moi quoi) mais je la poste quand même :


----------



## teo (4 Novembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> (...)
> Hey ! va pas te jeter par la fenêtre (en plus t'habites aux derniers étages toi) on a encore besoin du Téo nous



oh mais j'en ai pas l'intention  la vie va bien, plein de bonnes choses qui reviennnent comme il faut et hier, j'étais bien, certain-es ont remarqué que mon petit air en coin était positif et taquin et que j'étais heureux 
Bon, la prochaine fois j'essaierai que cela soit encore plus visible   :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2006)




----------



## nato kino (4 Novembre 2006)

Bien que tout l'intérêt soit dans la juxtaposition des 9 clichés, j'aime particulièrement celui du milieu en bas, très décalé, ça te va comme un gant. :love:


----------



## jahrom (4 Novembre 2006)

Une pensée à l'académie des neuf...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2006)

nato kino a dit:


> Bien que tout l'intérêt soit dans la juxtaposition des 9 clichés, j'aime particulièrement celui du milieu en bas, très décalé, ça te va comme un gant. :love:


Je l'aime bien aussi, c'est pourquoi je l'avais isolée et postée sur la page précédente (en remplacement d'un _Doppelgänger_ dont je n'étais pas satisfait).


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Une pensée à l'académie des neuf...


Je te jure que j'y ai pensé !  Pas en le faisant, mais en voyant le résultat. Ce que je ne savais pas encore c'est _qui_ allait faire la remarque...


----------



## jpmiss (4 Novembre 2006)

Super Doc  

Beaucoup plus classique:






Fin de balade


----------



## teo (4 Novembre 2006)

j'adore les boulafacettes et j'en ai une au dessus de la tête là où je bosse.

Friday it's Funday, les collègues ont fait disco vers 17h30 avant qu'on parte file :love: 

_Roberto, un indice est placé dans cette image: y'a un chemin de fer qui se balade_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Novembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Bon elle est pas super belle (enfin moi quoi) mais je la poste quand même




*Ouais, c'est vrai ça*
t'es pas super beau


----------



## eyescarz (4 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Freelancer (5 Novembre 2006)

eyescarz a dit:


> Yummy


c'est curieux, Teo n'a pas encore réagi


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> c'est curieux, Teo n'a pas encore réagi


Il faut bien qu'on t'en laisse un peu, non ?
Tiens, ça fera ton Noël.


----------



## Freelancer (5 Novembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Il faut bien qu'on t'en laisse un peu, non ?
> Tiens, ça fera ton Noël.


tu sais, je suis blasé, après avoir vu un joli prof de danse sur glace sous les douches au boulot*:rose: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> tu sais, je suis blasé, après avoir vu un joli prof de danse sur glace sous les douches au boulot*:rose: :love:


C'est plus fort que toi : tu ne peux pas t'empêcher de me faire du mal. 


Mais j'aime bien. :love:


----------



## jahrom (5 Novembre 2006)

Bon les hommes on vous dérange ?


----------



## jahrom (5 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Malow (5 Novembre 2006)




----------



## jahrom (5 Novembre 2006)

H&#233; b&#233; ! &#231;a c'est de l'autoportrait !!!   


Laisse moi deviner : 7 millions de pixels ?


----------



## Malow (5 Novembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Hé bé ! ça c'est de l'autoportrait !!!
> 
> 
> Laisse moi deviner : 7 millions de pixels ?



une éternité que je n'avais pas posté... :rose:


----------



## Malow (5 Novembre 2006)




----------



## stretch (5 Novembre 2006)

uma thurman!


----------



## supermoquette (5 Novembre 2006)

m&#234;me si c'est de l'&#226;rt j'en ai mis partout aussi


----------



## Majintode (5 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> même si c'est de l'ârt j'en ai mis partout aussi



 :love:
Classe !


----------



## NED (5 Novembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Beaucoup plus classique:
> Fin de balade



Ptin superrrrr lonnnnngues tes jambes !!!!


----------



## teo (5 Novembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> c'est curieux, Teo n'a pas encore réagi



_ben on peut avoir piscine et le bar en même temps _


Mais je suis d'accord avec toi 

Bon sinon, majintode, c'est quand qu'on se fait un verre au Lou ?


----------



## alèm (5 Novembre 2006)

_ya comme une d&#233;rive l&#224;... non ?


je vous rappelle que vous avez *aussi* les Mps pour tout ce qui n'est pas en rapport direct avec le sujet.

je sais, je fais mon gros m&#233;chant castrateur tout &#231;a (faut dire, je n'ai aps d'amour dans ma vie tout &#231;a...) mais si vous voulez que je laisse le sujet ouvert, il va falloir raison garder. je sais que j'ai p&#234;ch&#233; parmi vous. Mais j'ai comme un gros pressentiment, la machine qui s'emballe tout &#231;a tout &#231;a... 
_


----------



## Majintode (5 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Photo de teuf


Tu amènes ton pied en soirée ?


----------



## toys (5 Novembre 2006)

my new head


----------



## alèm (5 Novembre 2006)

_


DocEvil a dit:



			Tu amènes ton pied en soirée ? 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


tu as hésité longtemps entre "amener" et "prendre" ? 

note que j'attendais que tu relèves le truc, merci à toi. 
_


----------



## Majintode (5 Novembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu amènes ton pied en soirée ?



Le pied, c'est seulement avec le D70 
Il existe des choses appelées "tables" ou "bar" sur lesquelles on peut poser son APN. C'est super pratique, c'est relativement stable, comme un pied!  
Et sur l'APN, il y a une magnifique option appelée "retardateur" qui permet de prendre une photo hop, comme ça, sans les mains, et même qu'on a le temps de taper la pose... 

Quand on dévie, menace de ban.
Quand on poste une tof, on se fait chercher des poux dans la tête... My God, heureusement que je n'ai pas de cheveux! 
Ah, la dure loi des forums...


----------



## alèm (5 Novembre 2006)

_non mais merci de ton explication. nous en cherchons pas des poux pour chercher des poux. mais pour celle-ci, avoue qu'on aurait puu croire &#224; une photo faite par un autre. 

pour la menace de ban, si tu as une r&#233;clamation &#224; faire, les mod&#233;rateurs ont leurs boites &#224; messages priv&#233;s bien ouvertes pour les explications. _


----------



## Majintode (5 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4039956 a dit:
			
		

> _non mais merci de ton explication. nous en cherchons pas des poux pour chercher des poux. mais pour celle-ci, avoue qu'on aurait puu croire à une photo faite par un autre.
> 
> pour la menace de ban, si tu as une réclamation à faire, les modérateurs ont leurs boites à messages privés bien ouvertes pour les explications. _



Oui c'est vrai, d'ailleurs j'avais hésité car c'est vrai qu'elle ne fait pas très AP... Gomenasai ! 
No problemo je n'ai pas de réclamation, tout est cool


----------



## da capo (5 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4039956 a dit:
			
		

> _ nous en cherchons pas des poux pour chercher des poux. _



Franchement chercher des poux sur une tête rasée cela tient de la perversité consommée.

Bon, sinon, quel bel après midi dans la paperasse


----------



## House M.D. (5 Novembre 2006)

Oups... The Paper, on t'a reconnu !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Oups... The Paper, on t'a reconnu !




t'en es sur ? :rose:


----------



## House M.D. (5 Novembre 2006)

Arf, jooooooli !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Novembre 2006)

Ca fait peur quand m&#234;me :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2006)

décidément je ne peux pas laisser une photo de moi où je suis plus que moche      

quel souvenir je laisserai de moi si mon coeur me lâche  cette nuit ? :affraid: 

en voilà donc un'autre  pour rattrapper la premiere et .....
comme promis au canard ,  demain avec ou sans bottes (la nuit porte conseil ) 
je postera un'autre morceau de moi


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Novembre 2006)

Tu vois, quand t'as pas une t&#234;te de folle &#231;a va 

_____

AP : 
(Je sais, je souris jamais, je sais, je suis moche )


Merde, j'arrive pas &#224; importer, je sais pas si c'est moi mais imageshack importe pas les images l&#224; :hein:


----------



## divoli (5 Novembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> décidément je ne peux pas laisser une photo de moi où je suis plus que moche




Je préférais la précédente. Et si l'on pouvait te voir autrement qu'en puzzle...


----------



## alèm (5 Novembre 2006)

_bon, j'en vois trois qui me doivent un autoportrait : divoli, darkounet et Nedounet.
_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2006)

Voilà ma première contribution à ce fil.


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Novembre 2006)

quelle horreur... on dirait mon ex


----------



## r0m1 (6 Novembre 2006)




----------



## teo (6 Novembre 2006)

Sindanárië a dit:


> quelle horreur... on dirait mon ex



_[Mode Sindanárië ON]_
Ouf on dirait pas mon ex 
_[/Mode Sindanárië OFF]_



Par contre Jul29, j'ai déjà vu cet AP quelque part, mais où ? :rose: Si ce n'est lui c'est donc son frère   Faut que je le retrouve



r0m1 a dit:


> IMG
> 
> ​




 que d'idées dans ce fil, mais que d'idées..

Et de grâce :rose:​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Par contre Jul29, j'ai déjà vu cet AP quelque part, mais où ? :rose: Si ce n'est lui c'est donc son frère   Faut que je le retrouve



A Teo : je mets toutes mes images dans la galerie des membres. 

A Sindanárië : promis juré, je suis pas ton ex qui revient !


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2006)

Souvenir d'un instant de bonheur, comme une chanson de V&#233;ronique Sanson (Et ce joli sourire, s'en va dans le sac de Souza) :love:


----------



## alèm (6 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2006)

bon annif iDuck :love: 

comme promis .....et sans bottes  :rose:


----------



## alèm (6 Novembre 2006)

_ouch... qui appelle les urgences ? va y avoir un arr&#234;t cardiaque &#224; St-Maximin...   


quelle classe quand m&#234;me !! :love: 
_


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2006)

j'ai hésité  pendant plus d'1h ........je vais l'editer ? 
celle ci me parait quand meme trop ......:rose:


----------



## Amok (6 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4040525 a dit:
			
		

> _ouch... qui appelle les urgences ? va y avoir un arr&#234;t cardiaque &#224; St-Maximin...
> 
> 
> quelle classe quand m&#234;me !! :love:
> _



A mon avis, pas que l&#224; !!!!!!! :love:



Princess Tatav a dit:


> j'ai h&#233;sit&#233;  pendant plus d'1h ........je vais l'editer ?
> celle ci me parait quand meme trop ......:rose:



Trop ?! Nononononon... M&#234;me limite pas assez ! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> j'ai hésité  pendant plus d'1h ........je vais l'editer ?
> celle ci me parait quand meme trop ......:rose:



Trop tard  D'ailleurs, ce serait dommage, une si jolie Princess :love: Saleté de vBullradin !


----------



## Amok (6 Novembre 2006)

Alalalalalala... Vivement mon anniversaire !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Novembre 2006)

Argllllllllll.............. :love: :love: :love:


----------



## alèm (6 Novembre 2006)

Amok et CCm : &#224; vos autoportraits !


----------



## Amok (6 Novembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Argllllllllll.............. :love: :love: :love:



Que disais-je : et hop ! un arr&#234;t cardiaque &#224; Lambesq ! 



			
				[MGZ] al&#232;m;4040552 a dit:
			
		

> Amok et CCm : &#224; vos autoportraits !



Tu pr&#233;f&#232;res avec ou sans les bottes ?!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Novembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> bon annif iDuck :love:
> 
> comme promis .....et sans bottes  :rose:
> 
> ...


Merci. :love:


----------



## Picouto (6 Novembre 2006)

Madame Princess :love:
Monsieur Vbull :hein:


4notflooding




​


----------



## da capo (6 Novembre 2006)

Je ne sais pas si la princesse compte faire des AP de la sorte pour tous les anniversaires.
J'en connais qui acheteraient volontiers un calendrier... en fin d'ann&#233;e.

En tout cas, si on est &#224; cours d'anniversaires pour le mois de f&#233;vrier... euh, moi c'est le 23.


----------



## dool (6 Novembre 2006)

ppfff y'en a toujours que pour les mêmes !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Novembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> ppfff y'en a toujours que pour les mêmes !


Jaloux !


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Novembre 2006)

Ce weekend, j'ai bossé...


----------



## ange_63 (6 Novembre 2006)

...on ressort les bottes, les bas...et la lingerie hot  






:rateau: :rose:


----------



## PommeQ (6 Novembre 2006)

He bien ravi que ca s'emballe toujours aussi vite ici :love: 

Princes, Ange    :love:


----------



## wip (6 Novembre 2006)

Ca devient limite de regarder MacGé du bureau...  

:love:


----------



## r0m1 (6 Novembre 2006)

Princess, Ange,  vous êtes superbes :love: :love: , donc avis a la population féminine, mon anniversaire à moi c'est le 6 décembre ..... :love: 



ps: merci à tous, content que vous ayez apprécié mon petit montage


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Novembre 2006)

wip a dit:


> Ca devient limite de regarder MacGé du bureau...
> 
> :love:


Ca devient limite d'où qu'on regarde.


----------



## PommeQ (6 Novembre 2006)

Bon OK ... le niveau baisse


----------



## ange_63 (6 Novembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/5895/img2436bq5.jpg
> 
> 
> Bon OK ... le niveau baisse



  :love: Lovely... 

C'est l'annif' de tout l'monde là!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2006)

Pardon de vous d&#233;ranger, c'est juste pour dire que j'aime beaucoup l'AP de Picouto.
Voil&#224;, voil&#224;.

EDIT: J'ai d&#233;j&#224; dit &#224; Princesse tout le bien que je pensais du sien. Sublime, forc&#233;ment sublime.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2006)

En l'occurence c'est mon anni à moi, mais je n'en demandais pas autant !!!

Je voulais mettre un autoportrait hier soir mais lorsque j'ai essayé un petite fenêtre s'est adressée à moi en ces termes:

"Le fichier est trop gros, ici au maximum 1, 53 "je sais pas quoi" !" "

Elle est gentille la fenêtre mais elle ne m'a expliqué comment faire mieux... Par contre est-ce que l'un(e) d'entre vous le pourrait (avec des mots assez simples si possible)?


Si je n'ai pas posté au bon endroit, merci à alèm (ou à tout autre modérateur) de me rediriger avant de supprimer ce post.


----------



## gwydion (6 Novembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> Bon OK ... le niveau baisse



aaaaargl :rateau:

Tres beau Q pommé


----------



## Lila (6 Novembre 2006)

gwydion a dit:


> aaaaargl :rateau:
> 
> Tres beau Q pommé




...On se calme
...petites fesses de bébé ça je dirai plutôt


----------



## r0m1 (6 Novembre 2006)

Marie84 a dit:


> En l'occurence c'est mon anni &#224; moi, mais je n'en demandais pas autant !!!
> 
> Je voulais mettre un autoportrait hier soir mais lorsque j'ai essay&#233; un petite fen&#234;tre s'est adress&#233;e &#224; moi en ces termes:
> 
> ...




[mode HS ON]

Pour cette question au sujet de poster une image , tu as tout ce qu'il faut *ici* , le lien se trouve &#233;galement dans la signature de *macmarco* ... 

[/mode HS OFF]


----------



## gwydion (6 Novembre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> ...On se calme
> ...petites fesses de bébé ça je dirai plutôt



C'était pour le jeu de mot , mais ça reste un tres beau .... bébé


----------



## Picouto (6 Novembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Pardon de vous déranger, c'est juste pour dire que j'aime beaucoup l'AP de Picouto.




Pour la peine, un doc'staïle




​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> EDIT: J'ai d&#233;j&#224; dit &#224; Princesse tout le bien que je pensais du sien. Sublime, forc&#233;ment sublime.




merci doc et merci a vous tous  :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 

il y a parmi vous un seul qui a fait un commentaire sur mes chaussures :
oui, tu as raison elles sont vernies  et je rajoute .....Prada .......

mais ce n'est pas roberto qui a vu ce detail    ....c'est surement du parce que je ne m'appelle pas Monica


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Pour la peine, un doc'sta&#239;le
> 
> Toph​



'tain, c'est peupl&#233;, chez toi, l&#224; dis donc  



Princess Tatav a dit:


> merci doc et merci a vous tous  :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:
> 
> il y a parmi vous un seul qui a fait un commentaire sur mes chaussures :
> oui, tu as raison elles sont vernies  et je rajoute .....Prada .......
> ...



Princess, il faut bien reconna&#238;tre que ces chaussures, eussent-elles &#233;t&#233; en or massif, vu la merveille (si si, en un seul mot ) qu'il y a au bout, il &#233;tait normal qu'elles passent totalement inaper&#231;ues.  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Novembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> ... mon anniversaire à moi c'est le 6 décembre ..... :love:


Cool... Je vais mépiler le Je taillerai un peu le maquis et tu auras une belle tof'... :love:



Princess Tatav a dit:


> celle ci me parait quand meme trop ......:rose:



*BOOOOOOOOONNE!!!* :love: :love:


----------



## PommeQ (6 Novembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *BOOOOOOOOONNE!!!* :love: :love:



Bien résumé


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Alalalalalala... Vivement mon anniversaire !


C'est quand déjà la journée du patrimoine :rateau::love: ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2006)

Sindanárië a dit:


> C'est quand déjà la journée du patrimoine :rateau::love: ?



Pascal, s'il ne te reste plus de peinture blanche, je pense en avoir encore un pot !


----------



## alèm (6 Novembre 2006)




----------



## da capo (6 Novembre 2006)

photo tardive, vendanges tardives.


----------



## alèm (6 Novembre 2006)

mes l&#232;vres se ferment comme pour ne plus se r&#233;ouvrir...


----------



## Tyite Bulle (7 Novembre 2006)

mais en vrai j'ai 10 doigts


----------



## mado (7 Novembre 2006)

Quel réveil, madame la princess 

Dernier p'tit dèj au soleil a priori, ce we.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4041574 a dit:
			
		

> mes lèvres se ferment comme pour ne plus se réouvrir...



Pourvu que ça dure...     

(Oui, oui, je sais... Après ça je te dois un autoportrait, une tarte au chocolat de ma grand-mère, un ban de 15 minutes pour moi, 25 points diso en moins pour moi, un voyage aux Maldives, un élan d'appartement, un bisous sur le front et une lanterne magique.)


----------



## rezba (7 Novembre 2006)

Sindanárië a dit:


> C'est quand déjà la journée du patrimoine :rateau::love: ?



Le deuxième ou le troisième we de septembre, ça dépend des années.
Mais généralement, on lui fait sa fête soit lors de la journée de la paléontologie organisée par la FAC de Marseille, soit lors de la présentation du programme de travail annuel de l'Agence du Patrimoine Antique de PACA.


Je sais, je te dois un AP, mon picard chéri. :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2006)

Depuis que mon fils s'est trouvé un appart, plus d'APN à la maison, alors, je joue avec ma webcam. Le rendu des couleurs est moins fidèle, je trouve :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Depuis que mon fils s'est trouvé un appart, plus d'APN à la maison, alors, je joue avec ma webcam. Le rendu des couleurs est moins fidèle, je trouve :rateau:
> 
> http://ppoc.free.fr/images/bioman.jpg​


Je trouve aussi.


----------



## NED (7 Novembre 2006)

_*Le matin,
Chui pô très bien réveillé....*_



​


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> _*Le matin,
> Chui p&#244; tr&#232;s bien r&#233;veill&#233;....*_
> 
> http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/8338/nedmatinje3.jpg​



Tiens, t'as repeint ta cuisine ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, t'as repeint ta cuisine ?


C'est sa cuisine ça ? Diantre !


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est sa cuisine ça ? Diantre !



Oui, bon, kitchenette, chipotte pas !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, bon, kitchenette, chipotte pas !


Hé bé. Je n'ose imaginer la taille de ses chiottes.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> C'est l'anniversaire de qui ????


En tous cas c'etait pas la fête du slip


----------



## NED (7 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, t'as repeint ta cuisine ?





iDuck a dit:


> C'est sa cuisine ça ? Diantre !





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, bon, kitchenette, chipotte pas !





iDuck a dit:


> Hé bé. Je n'ose imaginer la taille de ses chiottes.



_Ouais, j'ai hésité à faire aussi des mosaïques au plafond mais ça fesait un peu trop....:style: 
Mais pour les chiottes c'est pas une mauvaise idée tiens... _


----------



## Lila (7 Novembre 2006)

aha aha ahaie :rateau: :hosto: ...
...c'est pas mon meilleur profil


----------



## benkenobi (7 Novembre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> aha aha ahaie :rateau: :hosto: ...
> ...c'est pas mon meilleur profil



A moins que tu ne sois radiologue, ce n'est pas un autoportrait....


----------



## elKBron (7 Novembre 2006)

si c etait une radiographie, je dirais : "hum... elle a les cotes qui se croisent de mani&#232;re bien spectaculaire..." 


quoique... a bien y regarder...


----------



## dool (7 Novembre 2006)

elKBron a dit:


> si c etait une radiographie, je dirais : "hum... elle a les cotes qui se croisent de manière bien spectaculaire..."
> 
> 
> quoique... a bien y regarder...



et "elle" va bien le prendre !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Novembre 2006)

benkenobi a dit:


> A moins que tu ne sois radiologue, ce n'est pas un autoportrait....



Si c'est lui le long des côtes


----------



## alèm (7 Novembre 2006)

_dites, je ne vois pas bcp de photos... serais-je aveugle ? 
_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2006)

Voilà....
ça marche le lien?






.


----------



## jahrom (7 Novembre 2006)

Marie84 a dit:


> Voilà....
> ça marche le lien?
> 
> http://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=moipl0.jpg.



 OUAH y a une route entre tes nibars !!??


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> OUAH y a une route entre tes nibars !!??




   
Haaaaaa, ça t'épate hein ?!


----------



## jahrom (7 Novembre 2006)

Marie84 a dit:


> Haaaaaa, ça t'épate hein ?!



ça m'épate oui, mais des panzanis !


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Novembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> _*Le matin,
> Chui p&#244; tr&#232;s bien r&#233;veill&#233;....*_
> 
> 
> ​



wahooouuu, z'on bien refait la salle des pas-perdus de l'aile psychiatrique de MacG :rateau: mais je vois qu'ils on pas chang&#233;, voir m&#234;me lav&#233;, les camisoles des patients depuis quelques ann&#233;es :love:

_(uiiii &#231;a arrive les photos alem, &#231;a arrive, le temps de corriger la pic pour masquer cette putain d'aur&#233;ole &#233;blouissante qui pourtant sied si bien &#224; mon &#226;me si g&#233;n&#233;reuse  )_


----------



## alèm (7 Novembre 2006)

_elisabeth, tu connais Francesca Woodman ? si non, cours voir ! 
_


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2006)

Sindanárië a dit:


> wahooouuu, z'on bien refait la salle des pas-perdus de l'aile psychiatrique de MacG :rateau: mais je vois qu'ils on pas changé, voir même lavé, les camisoles des patients depuis quelques années :love:



Oui, bon, hein :hein: C'est pas parce qu'il habite Charenton qu'il faut tirer sur l'ambulance ! :mouais:


----------



## da capo (7 Novembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> des fois, j'en ai marre de moi



Pas moi


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Novembre 2006)

Tain m&#234;me en peinture &#231;a br&#251;le les yeux :rateau:

*Naaaannnn Doc, je pose pas nu ou m&#234;me torse nu, fais froid dans les mus&#233;es, tu te rends pas compte toi avec ta peau de Yack   *


----------



## alèm (7 Novembre 2006)

_note pour plus tard : arr&#234;ter de boire de la Ch'ti devant l'&#233;cran quand Girb' poste... &#231;a salit l'&#233;cran !!    
_


----------



## JPTK (8 Novembre 2006)

Dommage que j'ai vendu mon APN... car en fin d'aprem, en me relevant brusquement alors que je rangeais de la vaisselle, j'ai pas fait gaffe à cette foutue porte de placard ouverte et je me suis pris son angle en plein front, genre j'ai un trou gros comme un petit carré de chocolat dans le front, parfaitement découpé... ça ma projeté au sol, sonné et un peu flippé en constatant au touché le bout de front manquant... j'ai pas perdu connaissance heureusement car j'étais seul, ça pissait pas trop le sang et une fois devant la glace j'ai pu constaté que j'étais un peu défiguré mais que c'était pas vraiment grave... ça n'a pas beaucoup saigné mais ça m'a bien fait mal 10 minutes après, maintenant on ne voit plus que ça youpi ! :rateau: 

Ca aurait pu être un oeil ou le nez donc j'étais pas mécontent finalement, j'espère juste que la cicatrice sera pas trop visible. :mouais:


----------



## benkenobi (8 Novembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Dommage que j'ai vendu mon APN... car en fin d'aprem, en me relevant brusquement alors que je rangeais de la vaisselle, j'ai pas fait gaffe à cette foutue porte de placard ouverte et je me suis pris son angle en plein front, genre j'ai un trou gros comme un petit carré de chocolat dans le front, parfaitement découpé... ça ma projeté au sol, sonné et un peu flippé en constatant au touché le bout de front manquant... j'ai pas perdu connaissance heureusement car j'étais seul, ça pissait pas trop le sang et une fois devant la glace j'ai pu constaté que j'étais un peu défiguré mais que c'était pas vraiment grave... ça n'a pas beaucoup saigné mais ça m'a bien fait mal 10 minutes après, maintenant on ne voit plus que ça youpi ! :rateau:
> 
> Ca aurait pu être un oeil ou le nez donc j'étais pas mécontent finalement, j'espère juste que la cicatrice sera pas trop visible. :mouais:



Ne t'inquiète pas, je suis sûr que tu es toujours aussi beau !!!  :love:

Et avec un peu de chance, ça aura remis en place ton cerveau malade...


----------



## mamyblue (8 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## JPTK (8 Novembre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> [IG]http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/6370/collage37ji6.jpg[/IMG]​





A même le scan ??


----------



## WebOliver (8 Novembre 2006)

Enfin reçu mes agrandissements... 




Sympa, elis.  Ça réchauffe... ​


----------



## r0m1 (8 Novembre 2006)

humeur pensive....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2006)

Sindanárië a dit:


> *Naaaannnn Doc, je pose pas nu ou même torse nu, fais froid dans les musées, tu te rends pas compte toi avec ta peau de Yack   *


Sainte Rita, ora pro nobis !


----------



## freakstepper (8 Novembre 2006)

zarbi celle là...... non?


----------



## NED (8 Novembre 2006)

Sindanárië a dit:


> wahooouuu, z'on bien refait la salle des pas-perdus de l'aile psychiatrique de MacG :rateau: mais je vois qu'ils on pas changé, voir même lavé, les camisoles des patients depuis quelques années :love:



Enfin en vla 1 qui a finalement compris où j'habitais....


----------



## freakstepper (8 Novembre 2006)

serein dans ma campagne...


----------



## mamyblue (8 Novembre 2006)

freakstepper a dit:


> serein dans ma campagne...


Joli autoportrait  

Edit: elise il y a en bas a droite pour faire plus petit ou plus grand


----------



## freakstepper (8 Novembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> désolée, freakstepper, la vignette est minuscule mais l'image attachée tellement énorme qu'il est impossible de la voir correctement (sur mon iBook 12 pouces du moins)
> bon, eh bien, ça sera pareil pour la suivante
> 
> tant que j'y suis, j'en profite : merci, WebO    et les autres aussi d'ailleurs



oui alors bon effectivement vu sous cet angle c'est..... comment dire.....pachydermique voire dermique tout court 
mais dis moi avec quel soft (free de préférence) puis je conjointement réduire et le poids et la taille de mes images?


----------



## JPTK (8 Novembre 2006)

freakstepper a dit:


> oui alors bon effectivement vu sous cet angle c'est..... comment dire.....pachydermique voire dermique tout court
> mais dis moi avec quel soft (free de préférence) puis je conjointement réduire et le poids et la taille de mes images?



Fainéant


----------



## freakstepper (8 Novembre 2006)

serein dans ma campagne donc....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2006)

freakstepper a dit:


> serein dans ma campagne donc....




Merde... Tu ressembles à l'ex d'une copine... Mais en plus beau


----------



## doudou83 (8 Novembre 2006)

Coucou c'est wouam !!!!:love:


----------



## Lastrada (8 Novembre 2006)

Ola.


----------



## doudou83 (8 Novembre 2006)

Olé..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Novembre 2006)

*... Si si... Je la brandis hors cadre et je suis fou de joie...*


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *... Si si... Je la brandis hors cadre et je suis fou de joie...*
> 
> Réservoir Dog



Tu parles bien entendu de l'extrêmité de ta cravate.   

PS : pas mal l'épingle à cravate...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Novembre 2006)

jul29 a dit:


> Tu parles bien entendu de l'extrêmité de ta cravate.



Je me permettrai de rester totalement énigmatique concernant ce détail...


----------



## freakstepper (8 Novembre 2006)

dekoidonc?


----------



## r0m1 (8 Novembre 2006)

L'épingle à cravate assortie à la bague, on sent chez Patoch le souci du détail


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> L'épingle à cravate assortie à la bague, on sent chez Patoch le souci du détail






que veux tu, a force de cotoyer Karl Lagerfeld  




ps: pato :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## teo (8 Novembre 2006)

Lundi soir: apéro 19h30-23h30 avec un pote dans Paris 3e et 4e 
Je me fais ethnologue au _Cox Bar_ (bon dj de 19 à 21h ),
au _One Way_ (gloups , à part les remixes de DM, pas ma tasse de thé)
et enfin au _Bear's Den_ (gloups :rose:  itou, ss DM). 



 



I'm definitely not a bear, maybe I'm just a cub.


*Sindanárië:*  Y'a des versions A6 pleine résolution ?  Quel talent :rose:


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Novembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> et enfin au _Bear's Den_ (gloups :rose:  itou, ss DM).



Oui je connais j'y suis all&#233; plusieurs fois, il y a failli y avoir un suicide collectif  Un troupeau de bisons qui vont se jeter sous le premier camion venu... t'imagines ? ^^



teo a dit:


> *Sindan&#225;ri&#235;:*  Y'a des versions A6 pleine r&#233;solution ?  Quel talent :rose:



heu pourquoi faire ?:mouais:


----------



## House M.D. (8 Novembre 2006)

Allez, simple, merci Photobooth... Andy style  :


----------



## teo (9 Novembre 2006)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Oui je connais j'y suis allé plusieurs fois, il y a failli y avoir un suicide collectif  Un troupeau de bisons qui vont se jeter sous le premier camion venu... t'imagines ? ^^



C'était un lundi soir, le troupeau était calme   Je crois pas avoir fait s'agiter grand monde de mon côté.J'ai visité la grotte, très calme, plus calme que celle de Lourdes en tout cas.



Sindanárië a dit:


> heu pourquoi faire ?:mouais:


Oh, j'aime les icônes, je mettrai la tienne à droite de celle de DocEvil   ...manquera plus que le Saint Esprit  et  hop la Trinité égaillerait ma cheminée*

Bon j'arrête de développer, sinon y'a un vert saint d'esprit qui va me tomber dessus :rose: 

_(*attention piège !)_


----------



## freakstepper (9 Novembre 2006)

allez hop au boulot tête de piioche!!


----------



## jahrom (9 Novembre 2006)




----------



## maiwen (9 Novembre 2006)

sympa les lunettes !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Allez, simple, merci Photobooth... Andy style  :
> 
> http://www.japmac.org/Desks/Andy.jpg


Bravade ?


----------



## Miss Hulk (9 Novembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> au _One Way_ (gloups , à part les remixes de DM, pas ma tasse de thé)
> et enfin au _Bear's Den_ (gloups :rose: itou, ss DM).


Qu'est ce que c'est encore que ce charabia?!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

Miss Hulk a dit:


> Qu'est ce que c'est encore que ce charabia?!



C'est des messages codés pour la 5ème colonne. Si, si...


----------



## teo (9 Novembre 2006)

Rien de secret, pas de messages particuliers: Nom de bars. Dans le 1er, le barman a passé un des CD des _Remixes 1981-2004_ du groupe _Depeche Mode_ (que j'adore, j'ai donc apprécié). A part ça, je ne pense pas y remettre les pieds, n'étant pas vraiment dans la cible de ces bars. Il me manque encore pas mal de choses avant de devenir un vrai  ours. La prochaine fois, je tacherai d'être plus explicite ou au contraire plus concis  

:love: Et n'oubliez pas, Google est notre ami à tous ​​


----------



## alèm (9 Novembre 2006)

_et ces autoportraits ? 
_


----------



## da capo (9 Novembre 2006)

T'es barbu toi ? Non&#8230;


----------



## Miss Hulk (9 Novembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Rien de secret, pas de messages particuliers: Nom de bars. Dans le 1er, le barman a passé un des CD des _Remixes 1981-2004_ du groupe _Depeche Mode_ (que j'adore, j'ai donc apprécié). A part ça, je ne pense pas y remettre les pieds, n'étant pas vraiment dans la cible de ces bars. Il me manque encore pas mal de choses avant de devenir un vrai  ours. La prochaine fois, je tacherai d'être plus explicite ou au contraire plus concis
> 
> :love: Et n'oubliez pas, Google est notre ami à tous ​​



Ca fait tout de suite moins branché à fond dans la hype.


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2006)

Miss Hulk a dit:


> Ca fait tout de suite moins branch&#233; &#224; fond dans la hype.



Ah merde quelle d&#233;ception 
Juste des mots pas d'image 


(r&#233;mi j'en ai mis un ailleurs, alors &#231;a compte pas, si ? :love: )


----------



## House M.D. (9 Novembre 2006)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bravade?



Tu sais que j'aime flirter avec le danger... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## teo (9 Novembre 2006)

Miss Hulk a dit:


> Ca fait tout de suite moins branché à fond dans la hype.



ça n'a jamais été mon fort


----------



## alèm (9 Novembre 2006)

_que ceux qui ont post&#233; r&#233;cemment s'activent pour poster un autoportrait au prochain post,  r&#233;pression garantie sinon ! 
_


----------



## alèm (9 Novembre 2006)

_c'est bon, j'ai fait peur &#224; certains... 






pour le suivant, j'ai surlign&#233;... 







_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Arlequin (9 Novembre 2006)

allez hop, on prend le trépied et le gamin, on fait un sourire à maman et clic.... in the box....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2006)




----------



## franziska stark (10 Novembre 2006)

happy birthday!

je te souhaite une bonne année "39".


----------



## mamyblue (10 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## jahrom (10 Novembre 2006)

Mais les vamps elles sont pas deux normalement ?? :mouais:



 Je plaisante je plaisante....


----------



## NED (10 Novembre 2006)

_Hommage à
*Hashes&Snow*_



​


----------



## Picouto (10 Novembre 2006)

J'ai renforcé l'équipe depuis la dernière fois, ... reste encore quelques féniasses...




_un petit clic pour voir grand _​


----------



## freakstepper (10 Novembre 2006)

aaaaah l'absence de stabilisateur optique.....


----------



## Melounette (10 Novembre 2006)

Bon, j'allais la mettre dans le fil des photos, mais on me voit en technicos cradoque dans le miroir.:mouais: Donc tant pis, c'est pas perdu, hop ! hop ! hop !





freakstepper>T'as toujours la même djeule, tu peux pas changer ? Je sais pas, tire la langue, touche-toi, mets un blini sur la tête, kekchose...


----------



## PommeQ (10 Novembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> freakstepper>T'as toujours la même djeule, tu peux pas changer ? Je sais pas, ..., *touche-toi*, ... , kekchose...



+1

... ou le blini ... j'hésite !


----------



## alèm (10 Novembre 2006)

accès de rage








je n'ai aucune idée s'il fallait que j'ose poster ça...

​


----------



## WebOliver (11 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## Majintode (11 Novembre 2006)




----------



## JPTK (11 Novembre 2006)

Comme j'ai plus d'apn, je me suis dessiné, c'est une 1ère ! :mouais:


----------



## Lastrada (11 Novembre 2006)

...


----------



## Grug (11 Novembre 2006)

no APN today&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Timiké
> 
> no APN today



tiens, t'as travaillé sur un porte avions avec des raquettes de ping pong, tintin ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Novembre 2006)

Le vilain pas beau il fait du HS 

Mais c'est quoi ce bordel avec imageshack ? 

Je vois que vous pouvez importer des images dessus, et moi &#231;a fait 30minutes que &#231;a mouline...
Y'a quelqu'un qui sait ce qui se passe ? 
(Non Alem j'essaie pas d'augmenter mon compteur, je veux juste savoir si je suis le seul  )

Franchement je comprends pas, j'ai regard&#233; j'ai rien qui bug, et je vois que vos AP pour certains sont import&#233;s dessus...


----------



## Grug (11 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4047320 a dit:
			
		

> ​



très belle imitation de de niro


----------



## alèm (11 Novembre 2006)

_


Grug a dit:



			très belle imitation de de niro  

Cliquez pour agrandir...


je n'ai pas vu le film... mais même si l'expérience de se recouvrir de son sang est eprturbante, ça a libéré des choses en moi... ça m'a pas mal calmé aussi... mais je ne dis pas que je ne recommencerais pas... 

_


----------



## macdani (11 Novembre 2006)

Hello.
j'aimerais moi aussi vous montrer mon auto-portrait mais je ne sais pas comment joindre ma photo..... :rose: 
Quand je clique sur " joindre une image" on me demande l'adresse url de l'image.
Mais c'est quoi l'adresse url de mon image ???   

Merci ò qui voudra bien me guider!:love:


----------



## da capo (11 Novembre 2006)

La réponse est ailleurs ?

Elle est *là*


----------



## macdani (11 Novembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> La réponse est ailleurs ?
> 
> Elle est *là*



Merci mais ça n'a pas l'air simple.....  
Je n'ai pas d'espace web perso....


----------



## macinside (11 Novembre 2006)

moi aussi je me clone (fait a la va vite avec d&#233;dicace a al&#232;m qui lui seul devrai comprendre  )


----------



## WebOliver (11 Novembre 2006)

Top Mackie.  Y a beaucoup de joie dans cette photo.


----------



## Beroth (11 Novembre 2006)

http://pix.nofrag.com/19/f3/4459f8c2fec2ff1e8d7c3eca2bca.html


Voulez-vous bien loucher pour superposer les deux images ?


----------



## JPTK (11 Novembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> moi aussi je me clone (fait a la va vite avec dédicace a alèm qui lui seul devrai comprendre  )
> 
> [IG]http://homepage.mac.com/macinside/.Pictures/divers/multimoi01.jpg[/IMG]​





Elle est super grande ta main nan ??


----------



## macinside (11 Novembre 2006)

n'aa .... pose de 3 secondes a chaque fois  (et gros consommation de caf&#233; )


----------



## alèm (11 Novembre 2006)

_Mackie : tu fais honte au Parti en ne montrant que des antiquités impérialistes russes !    







_


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> n'aa .... pose de 3 secondes a chaque fois  (et gros consommation de café )


Laisse mackie. Le monsieur a un pet au casque, probable qu'il ait des problèmes de vue.


----------



## macinside (11 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4048353 a dit:
			
		

> _Mackie : tu fais honte au Parti en ne montrant que des antiquités impérialistes russes !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



elles ne sont même pas a moi, on a essayer d'en bruler mais bon un nuage noir visible a 100 km a la ronde étais visible


----------



## maiwen (12 Novembre 2006)

si si je vous assure ...


----------



## Luc G (12 Novembre 2006)

Pour une fois, histoire de fêter l'année  j'en colle une


----------



## Lastrada (12 Novembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Luc G..... en autoportrait........ là heureusement que je suis assis. Je salue l'initiative.



En même temps, j'aurais dit que tu étais plus grand, par rapport à la télé. (j'me comprends, c'est l'essentiel).


----------



## gwydion (12 Novembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> moi aussi je me clone (fait a la va vite avec dédicace a alèm qui lui seul devrai comprendre  )​




​ C'est toi Lorant Deutsch ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Novembre 2006)

gwydion a dit:


> [/CENTER]
> C'est toi Lorant Deutsch ?



C'est pas cool de dire &#231;a...  

Ma ptite famille: 






Pour JPTK, patience, patience...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> C'est pas cool de dire ça...
> 
> Ma ptite famille:
> 
> ...



Ah oui, c'est bien toi, à gauche ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah oui, c'est bien toi, à gauche ?



voui, tout à fait.


----------



## alan.a (12 Novembre 2006)

La planque idéale pour arrondir ses fins de mois avec les codes des CB 






PS : Aurélie, ta signature laisse rêveur :rose: :love:


----------



## da capo (12 Novembre 2006)

alan.a a dit:


> La planque idéale pour arrondir ses fins de mois avec les codes des CB



J'en ai des listes pleines obtenues de la même façon :
****
****
****
****
****


----------



## Dark-Tintin (12 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4045650 a dit:
			
		

> _et ces autoportraits ?
> _


----------



## alèm (12 Novembre 2006)

_


Dark-Tintin a dit:



  

Cliquez pour agrandir...


t'as raison, je vais bannir 24h tous les gens de cette page mais je ne les bannis pas que du sujet... &#231;a vous va ? 

_


----------



## joubichou (12 Novembre 2006)




----------



## teo (12 Novembre 2006)

Ne me bannis pas oh modo ! 

(Je suis bien plac&#233; en plus )

Un AP d'octobre 2005
Certain-es reconnaitront l'endroit, l'appareil photo est un vieil Agfa Optima I (1962 ?) je crois, je suis tout flou, j'avais du mal &#224; comprendre comment &#231;a marchait tellement c'&#233;tait simple 






_Edith:   y'a rien &#224; dire, c'est cool JF, tu as fait du bon boulot, &#231;a fait plaisir de revoir cette page en ligne _


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Novembre 2006)

*On fait des autoportraits et on le fait bien ...*

1780​
Merci à jahrom d'avoir initié le projet  

Si il y a des oublis :rose:, des bugs , des *******s dans la potage :mouais:, merci de m'envoyer un MP.


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Novembre 2006)

_Bug born to be deleted_


----------



## alèm (12 Novembre 2006)

_merci JF !  
_


----------



## jahrom (12 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4049196 a dit:
			
		

> _merci JF !
> _




Oui, merci &#224; toi de reprendre la galerie...


----------



## jahrom (12 Novembre 2006)

And the winner is Ange_63 !!!


----------



## House M.D. (12 Novembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> *On fait des autoportraits et on le fait bien ...*
> 
> 1780​
> Merci à jahrom d'avoir initié le projet
> ...


Chapeau pour cette reprise, merci !


----------



## Tyite Bulle (13 Novembre 2006)

alala Narcisse me poursuit encore et toujours ... Faut que je me trouve des mod&#232;les !






edit: j'ai oubli&#233; la bordure noire..


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Novembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> And the winner is Ange_63 !!!



Jahrom, je te préfère épilé...  :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (13 Novembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Jahrom, je te préfère épilé...  :rateau:



hum... Il faut rendre à César ce qui appartient à Amok...


----------



## ange_63 (13 Novembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> jambes
> 
> jambes
> 
> ...



 :rose: :love: Merci!!! 


_ps: JF    _


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4048353 a dit:
			
		

> _Mackie : tu fais honte au Parti en ne montrant que des antiquités impérialistes russes !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




et en plus il en a une etage pleine sans compter le dessus du meuble     




mackie , t'es beaux :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Amok (13 Novembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> And the winner is Ange_63 !!!



Je le concède bien volontiers !  

Pour que le "concours"  soit complet, il faut poster aussi le même plan réalisé par mado qui avait été la source de mon image !



Princess Tatav a dit:


> mackie , t'es beaux :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:



Notons la toile cirée sur la table, accessoire obligatoire concernant notre Mackie. Il y a la même sur, au pied et sous le lit et dans les couloirs menant aux toilettes.
Le foie couplé aux intestins fragiles, c'est mauvais pour la moquette.


----------



## macinside (13 Novembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> And the winner is Ange_63 !!!



sans aucune contestation possible :love:



Princess Tatav a dit:


> et en plus il en a une etage pleine sans compter le dessus du meuble
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2006)

Tyite Bulle a dit:


> alala Narcisse me poursuit encore et toujours ... Faut que je me trouve des modèles !
> 
> edit: j'ai oublié la bordure noire..



Euh... ben dans le cas présent c'est pas un Narcisse que t'as sur l'épaule c'est un Gerbéra... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2006)

ma niece epatante :lovecelle qui a un chat et pas un blaireau   ) et moi


----------



## Picouto (13 Novembre 2006)

_"Viseur au poing 
Je fraye, je viens 
Collecte dons et mani&#232;res"
&#169;T&#233;t&#233;
_ 



​


----------



## PommeQ (13 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2006)

Pas de progrès depuis la dernière fois en ce qui concerne l'affichage de l'image...
Il me faudrait un stage pratique.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2006)

Voyons avec ça...






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2006)

Sans le IMG maintenant...
Ben voilà... J'ai compris, du coup ça me fait rire comme une bécasse.


----------



## La mouette (13 Novembre 2006)

Tu floodes


----------



## macmarco (13 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2006)




----------



## JPTK (13 Novembre 2006)

J'adore le côté tapis de voiture de ton gilet, j'ai les mêmes dans ma 106


----------



## da capo (13 Novembre 2006)

Princess,
il y a quelque chose dans ta bouche qui me tire vers des sommets de rêves

cette virgule formée par la commissure de tes lèvres

raaah lovely


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2006)

mon gillet c'est un pull    et il a eu beaucoup de succes    

ma bouche elle est........naturelle , d'ailleur je cherche là desesperamment quelq"un qui peut me faire un collage special sur une photo urgente :rose: 






alem, promis, je met sous peu un autoportrait , promis :rose:


----------



## da capo (13 Novembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> ma bouche elle est........naturelle , d'ailleur je cherche l&#224; desesperamment quelq"un qui peut me faire un collage special



je m'y colle d&#232;s que tu veux :rose:


----------



## Majintode (13 Novembre 2006)




----------



## CataTon (13 Novembre 2006)




----------



## NED (13 Novembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> samedi soir , je ne danse pas , je fais des photos



Il faudrait surtout que tu arr&#234;tes de goinfrer Luma&#239; de petits fours &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de toi parcequ'elle va pu rentrer dans l'objectif !!!  
:rose: _Ok Carole, je sors....j'la ferai plus (mais c'&#233;tait trop tentant) :rose: _


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Novembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Il faudrait surtout que tu arr&#234;tes de goinfrer Luma&#239; de petits fours &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de toi parcequ'elle va pu rentrer dans l'objectif !!!



oh, avec un fish eye &#231;a passera:rateau:



jaipatoukompri a dit:


> J'adore le c&#244;t&#233; tapis de voiture de ton gilet, j'ai les m&#234;mes dans ma 106



C'est du Yorkshire-angora-&#233;bourrif&#233; cher ami. _Imaginez le nombre de ces petites b&#234;tes malingres qu'il &#224; fallu estourbir &#224; coup de raquette de ping-pong pour faire cette parure apr&#232;s les avoir limitte &#233;touff&#233;es en le plongeant vivantes dans des bassines chaudes d'huile et de pigment pur.   


naaaan je plaisante
_


----------



## alèm (14 Novembre 2006)

_ce serait gentil de rester dor&#233;navant dans le sujet...
_


----------



## MamaCass (14 Novembre 2006)

Bon allez je me lance.... j'ai peur mais tant pis :rose: autoportrait avec webcam macbook


----------



## islacoulxii (14 Novembre 2006)

tu vois ca fait pas mal !


----------



## teo (15 Novembre 2006)

J'attend le Pop Satori, 2e rang, la tension monte.
Il n'y aura pas de photo de la belle Lö aux cheveux rouges.
_Epaule Tatoo_ pour elle

_Quelqu'un qui m'ressemble_. Aussi.
On ne sait pas encore qu'on va se prendre une baffe 20 ans d'âge
​


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Novembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Photo subjectif biroute de T&#233;o​
> J'attend le Pop Satori, 2e rang, la tension monte.
> Il n'y aura pas de photo de la belle L&#246; aux cheveux rouges.
> _Epaule Tatoo_ pour elle
> ...




Comment c'&#233;tait? Comment c'&#233;tait? :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Amok (15 Novembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> On ne sait pas encore qu'on va se prendre une baffe 20 ans d'âge
> ​



Eh oui ! Et ca ne va pas s'arranger avec le temps !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Eh oui ! Et ca ne va pas s'arranger avec le temps !



et c'est rien de le dire... ça me fou le bourdon quand mon fils regarde Barbapapa : un gros truc tout rose qui peut s'allonger à volonté...  :rateau:


----------



## Melounette (15 Novembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> *en attendant Etienne*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daho ?
Ca me rappelle que j'avais été voir un concert de lui, y a.....ouh là ! tout ça ? Merci pour la baffe Teo.:rateau: Mais euh...je suis jeunette quand mêmeuh !:casse: 
Promis, je mets un totoportrait, mais j'attends l'autorisation d'une personne.:rose:
Mémère Edith : C'est fait. 
Totoportrait à 4 mains dans un miroir déformant, avec des p'tites n'étoiles plein les yeux après un chouette spectacle. 




Ouais je fais dans le kitsh au point de vue cadres en ce moment. 
Y avait une chanson qui faisait un peu comme ça : "Eli, Elise, élisez-moi...", dans le temps...casse: ), je vais tenter de la retrouver.
Merci Eli.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Novembre 2006)

Ce matin, je suis allé chez mon dentiste qui m'a arraché 2 dents. J'ai l'impression que ma joue gauche a doublé de volume. :sick:


----------



## Melounette (15 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Ce matin, je suis allé chez mon dentiste qui m'a arraché 2 dents. J'ai l'impression que ma joue gauche a doublé de volume. :sick:


C'est pas qu'une impression. Du coup tu ressembles bien bien à ton avatar. ..ou à un hamster..j'sais pô.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Ce matin, je suis allé chez mon dentiste qui m'a arraché 2 dents. J'ai l'impression que ma joue gauche a doublé de volume. :sick:



Nous, non...  :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (15 Novembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> et c'est rien de le dire... ça me fou le bourdon quand mon fils regarde Barbapapa : un gros truc tout rose qui peut s'allonger à volonté...  :rateau:




Upupup barbatruc !


----------



## freakstepper (15 Novembre 2006)

ça pousse.....rasoir au chomage


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Ce matin, je suis all&#233; chez mon dentiste qui m'a arrach&#233; 2 dents. J'ai l'impression que ma joue gauche a doubl&#233; de volume. :sick:[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> la mienne de joue elle a pas boug&#233; :p :p :p
> ...


----------



## kanako (16 Novembre 2006)

_si j'osais_






:rose:​


----------



## teo (16 Novembre 2006)

&#231;a va encore chauffer


----------



## Nephou (16 Novembre 2006)

Ben je sais pas&#8230; j&#8217;appr&#233;cie surtout la simplicit&#233; de cet A.P. qui lui conf&#232;re un certain voile&#8230; la distance qui na&#238;t de l&#8217;&#233;quilibre franc cr&#233;&#233; par la tache de  lumi&#232;re.


----------



## jahrom (16 Novembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> Ben je sais pas japprécie surtout la simplicité de cet A.P. qui lui confère un certain voile la distance qui naît de léquilibre franc créé par la tache de  lumière.
> En clair t'es bonne !



Voyons Nephou


----------



## alèm (16 Novembre 2006)

on va clarifier les choses. je suis entre 11H et 15 dans un entre-deux TGVesque... si je vois des d&#233;bordements, je bannis &#224; vue. 

_je fais parti de ceux qui ont fait avancer la r&#233;flexion (r&#233;flection? ) dans autoportrait, l&#224;, je trouve que kanako fait de-m&#234;me. 

on dirait une peinture de Gaston Bussi&#232;re (&#231;a m'&#233;voque *Salammb&#244;* pour &#234;tre pr&#233;cis)... 
_


----------



## Picouto (16 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## nato kino (16 Novembre 2006)

Oula !! :affraid: Ça donne la migraine les lendemains de pins d'amarrage !!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2006)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Novembre 2006)

Marie84 a dit:


>


----------



## sofiping (16 Novembre 2006)

oups ... doulblon ... sorry


----------



## sofiping (16 Novembre 2006)

quel gentleman ce patosh tout de même ...:love: 




sofiping a dit:


> De toutes façons vous ne me croirez pas si je vous dis qu'il n'y a rien de prémedité dans celle la ...
> alors je vous le dis pas ...


----------



## nato kino (16 Novembre 2006)

sofiping a dit:


> De toutes façons vous ne me croirez pas si je vous dis qu'il n'y a rien de prémedité dans celle la ...
> alors je vous le dis pas ...



Nan tu as raison, vaut mieux pas.


----------



## macmarco (16 Novembre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> _si j'osais_
> 
> 
> :rose:​






N'aies pas honte, ton autoportrait est beau, délicat et réservé.
C'est un nu dont tu peux être fière.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2006)

un noel par l&#224;


----------



## da capo (16 Novembre 2006)

Kanako : comment dire que se montrer nue (ou nu) n'est pas une provocation mais aussi un cadeau ?
Sofiping: comment dire que montrer des outils du sexe n'est pas qu'une provocation mais aussi un cadeau ?

moi je donne dans le tr&#232;s soft&#8230;


----------



## kanako (16 Novembre 2006)

oui je fais mumuse avec toshop&#8230;
:rateau: 

Mille mercis (&#231;a prend un 's' au pluriel ?) &#224; tous pour vos cdb et commentaires, &#231;a me touche vraiment 
Starmac, Macmarco, Nephou&#8230; et tout les autres
Alem : merci pour la r&#233;f&#233;rence 
JPKT : d&#233;sol&#233;e on voyait pas mes fesses


----------



## sofiping (17 Novembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Kanako : comment dire que se montrer nue (ou nu) n'est pas une provocation mais aussi un cadeau ?
> Sofiping: comment dire que montrer des outils du sexe n'est pas qu'une provocation mais aussi un cadeau ?
> 
> moi je donne dans le très soft



 des outils ... ou ...des jouets


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2006)

Tu sais que ce genre de t&#233;l&#233;commande se pirate ? Tu as lu le d&#233;clic bien s&#251;r...


----------



## sofiping (17 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4055412 a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais que ce genre de t&#233;l&#233;commande se pirate ? Tu as lu le d&#233;clic bien s&#251;r...



Ben ... avec le jouet il y avait une bd ...


----------



## da capo (17 Novembre 2006)

sofiping a dit:


> Ben ... avec le jouet il y avait une *bd* ...



bdsm...

on n'en sortira pas.


----------



## sofiping (17 Novembre 2006)

​
le premier qui sort sa tapette a mouche il est moooooooort  !!!:mouais:

Pour les cravaches c'est autres choses !!!


----------



## jahrom (17 Novembre 2006)

sofiping a dit:


> le premier qui sort sa tapette a mouche il est moooooooort  !!!:mouais:
> 
> Pour les cravaches c'est autres choses !!!



C'est fou ce qu'on peut faire avec le numérique ! On croirait que tu es jeune !!


----------



## sofiping (17 Novembre 2006)

toi tu es une mauvaise langue ...


----------



## da capo (17 Novembre 2006)

sofiping a dit:


> toi tu es une mauvaise langue ...



pauvre Malow...


----------



## jahrom (17 Novembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> pauvre Malow...



Elle ne s'en plaint pas


----------



## da capo (17 Novembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Elle ne s'en plaint pas



Tu ne vas pas prendre la mouche, hein ? :affraid:

Edit : comme il se doit, Sofiping poste et on &#233;crit, on &#233;crit...


----------



## alèm (17 Novembre 2006)

sofiping a dit:


> Pour les cravaches c'est autres choses !!!



  


_je me disais aussi !  _ :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## nato kino (17 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Lastrada (17 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## nato kino (17 Novembre 2006)

Gaffe !! T'as une vache volante qui fonce sur toi !! :affraid:  :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (18 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Novembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> http://jahrom.free.fr/jahrom28.jpg​


C'est un AP _&#224; la mani&#232;re de_?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est un AP _à la manière de_?


Du service de radiographie de l'hôpital Cochin ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Novembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Du service de radiographie de l'hôpital Cochin ?


Tu serais d'une humeur taquine que cela ne m'&#233;tonnerait pas.


----------



## alèm (18 Novembre 2006)

_Ed, t'as un APN ? (Dalle Gerflor poste en vert aujourd'hui!)_


----------



## La mouette (18 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est un AP _à la manière de_?




Aucune idée ...


----------



## CataTon (18 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est un AP _à la manière de_?


À moins que ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4056739 a dit:
			
		

> _Ed, t'as un APN ? (Dalle Gerflor poste en vert aujourd'hui!)_








Voil&#224;, &#231;a va mieux? Je te pr&#233;viens, c'est la derni&#232;re fois. 

Sinon, pour les autres ignares, _&#224; la mani&#232;re de_... c'&#233;tait pour Kool Shen.


----------



## La mouette (18 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Sinon, pour les autres ignares, _&#224; la mani&#232;re de_... c'&#233;tait pour Kool Shen.



1&#176; Ton lien est mort.. ( remarque obsol&#232;te ...)
2&#176;  ... et puis non ...
3&#176; C'est mieux ..


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> 1&#176; Ton lien est mort..
> 2&#176;  ... et puis non ...



J'ai vu &#231;a tout de suite. C'est corrig&#233;. 

La mouette, quand je dis "ignare" c'est affectueux, te m&#233;prends pas.


----------



## jahrom (18 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Aucune idée ...





CataTon a dit:


> À moins que ?



Heu les gars, je veux pas dire mais vous, ça fait plus schtroumpf que kool shen


----------



## La mouette (18 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> J'ai vu ça tout de suite. C'est corrigé.
> 
> La mouette, quand je dis "ignare" c'est affectueux, te méprends pas.



C'est bien ainsi que je l'avais compris   



jahrom a dit:


> Heu les gars, je veux pas dire mais vous, ça fait plus schtroumpf que kool shen



N'est pas stroumpf qui veut ... coups de vieux ...


----------



## Majintode (18 Novembre 2006)




----------



## sofiping (18 Novembre 2006)

Maj ... tu files du mauvais coton !!! alcool et cigarette = teint brouill&#233; !!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Lastrada (19 Novembre 2006)

urk. C'est quoi ce truc ?




@Aur&#233;lie : C'est le jardin &#224; c&#244;t&#233; des colonnes de Buren &#224; Paris


----------



## teo (19 Novembre 2006)

Purfils, je t'ai dit de te d&#233;maquiller apr&#232;s la soir&#233;e citrouille, tu fais peur &#224; tout le monde 

_Lastrada, c'est qui derri&#232;re toi ?

_


----------



## Majintode (19 Novembre 2006)




----------



## nato kino (19 Novembre 2006)

L'en reste encore un peu au dessus des yeux...


----------



## Majintode (19 Novembre 2006)

Ah purée je savais bien que j'avais zappé un truc...! 
(mince on dirait presque qu'il est aigri...  )


----------



## La mouette (19 Novembre 2006)

-On me signal dans l'oreillette que Majintode a post&#233; dans autoportrait ..
-il lui manque des tifs ..sinon RAS
...
-A vous les studios


----------



## meskh (19 Novembre 2006)

la Majintode hair'cut peut elle etre une nouvelle mode sur Mac'G ?


----------



## Amok (19 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> -On me signal dans l'oreillette que Majintode a post&#233; dans autoportrait ..
> -il lui manque des tifs ..sinon RAS
> ...
> -A vous les studios




Une aubaine, pour lui, ce fil...


----------



## yvos (19 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Sindanárië (19 Novembre 2006)

_prise à l'arrière du bus avec le téléphone_​


----------



## mado (19 Novembre 2006)

Pas de bras.. Mais plein de chocolat :love:


----------



## Miss Hulk (19 Novembre 2006)

nato kino a dit:


> L'en reste encore un peu au dessus des yeux...



C'est pour avoir toujours le meme regard de veau


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Novembre 2006)

Miss Hulk a dit:


> C'est pour avoir toujours le meme regard de veau




*Pas de doute*
Miss Hulk est bien brave...


----------



## La mouette (20 Novembre 2006)

Elle a pas posté son autoportrait ..


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Elle a pas post&#233; son autoportrait ..



*S&#251;rement qu'elle ne souhaite pas*
qu'on lui trouve un regard de vachette.


----------



## da capo (20 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Elle a pas posté son autoportrait ..



Mouaih... peut-être...

Mais entre salade verte et fèves de chocolat, j'ai vite fait mon choix.


----------



## dool (20 Novembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Pas de bras.. Mais plein de chocolat :love:
> 
> _non non non je ne citerais pas..._



C'est donc ça cette mèche ébouriffée ?!


----------



## IceandFire (20 Novembre 2006)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Novembre 2006)

...mon autoportrait en 1965... la qualité est d'époque aussi ...:rateau:
Enfin, ça changera de toutes vos photos plus superbes les unes que les autres...


----------



## Amok (20 Novembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...mon autoportrait en 1965...



PAPA !!!!! ENFIN !!!! TOI !!!! JE TE RETROUVE !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> PAPA !!!!! ENFIN !!!! TOI !!!! JE TE RETROUVE !!!!


Amok... D&#233;sol&#233;... Mais tant d'ann&#233;es de recherches t'ont fait perdre toute rationalit&#233; ! Un si jeune homme en 1965 ne peut math&#233;matiquement pas &#234;tre ton p&#232;re.

Je sais, c'est dur. Mais tout espoir n'est pas vain. On a bien retrouv&#233; le squelette d'un b&#233;b&#233; qui est plus ancien que Lucy... Courage mon grand


----------



## Amok (20 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4059360 a dit:
			
		

> Amok... Désolé... Mais tant d'années de recherches t'ont fait perdre toute rationalité ! Un si jeune homme en 1965 ne peut mathématiquement pas être ton père.




Dis donc, Maman, ne fais pas ta coquette !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> PAPA !!!!! ENFIN !!!! TOI !!!! JE TE RETROUVE !!!!


Allez, viens dans mon bras (tu connais l'histoire hein !) mon fils.....:love::love::love:
ps : je n'en suis plus à un ou deux près...:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

Tu quoque... a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, Maman, ne fais pas ta coquette !


Tu m'appelles comme tu veux, tant que tu peux m'assurer que tu as fini ton complexe d'&#338;dipe, ok ? :affraid:


----------



## Amok (20 Novembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ps : je n'en suis plus à un ou deux près...:rateau:



Merci pour la chaleur des retrouvailles ! 

Attends, bouge pas dad, je te présente ton petit fils...






Bon, je sais, ca fait un choc. Sa pauvre mère aussi en a eu un en le voyant suspendu au cordon.

(Désolé, Alem, mais l'heure est à l'émotion...)


----------



## joubichou (20 Novembre 2006)

dans la boue,sous la pluie,couvert de copeaux,belle journée quoi!


----------



## La mouette (20 Novembre 2006)

Excellent !!


----------



## PawBroon (20 Novembre 2006)

Tu sais que les nouveaux iPod ont des écouteurs franchement plus petits que les tiens?!


----------



## kanako (20 Novembre 2006)

et hop !  (Bon, en vrai il était plus flachy dommage)





(et encore merci à tous pour les cdb des deux précédents
)


----------



## jpmiss (20 Novembre 2006)

Commande + Contr&#244;le + Option + ! :love:


----------



## da capo (20 Novembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Commande + Contrôle + Option + ! :love:



positive jpmiss, positive


----------



## kanako (20 Novembre 2006)

ouais ouais je connais le truc JP, et je l'utilise parfois,
mais moi je trouve cette photo beaucoup mieux comme &#231;a&#8230; 
(faut-il que je pr&#233;cise qu'elle a tout de m&#234;me &#233;t&#233; un peu d&#233;natur&#233;e en plus ?) 


 et pis si &#231;a vous plais pas j'en mets une autre version :  (nanm&#233;ho !) 





mais bon elle est moins color&#233;e, rapport &#224; mon humeur du moment, je pr&#233;f&#232;rais la premi&#232;re&#8230; 
(bon maintenant le sondage est lanc&#233;, qui pr&#233;f&#232;re laquelle ?) 
 :love:


----------



## La mouette (20 Novembre 2006)

:bebe: 

J'ai compris ..faut pencher la tête à gauche ...:rateau: 


:bebe:


----------



## CataTon (20 Novembre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> (bon maintenant le sondage est lancé, qui préfère laquelle ?)
> :love:



La première


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> et hop !  (Bon, en vrai il était plus flachy dommage)
> 
> et pis si ça vous plais pas j'en mets une autre version :  (nanmého !)
> 
> ...




il est où le cu-cu ??? 
elle est où la te-tete ??

j'arrive vraiment pas  a visualiser :rose:


----------



## alèm (20 Novembre 2006)

_CataTon : pense &#224; poster un autoportrait... 
_


----------



## Lalis (20 Novembre 2006)

J'aurais pu poster aussi dans la rubrique "votre tanière".
J'ai perdu le fil des dernières tendances et suis bien incapable de faire de tels effets sur les images... Mais la pluie se charge de colorer le mur de la cuisine, et ça, vos APN ne font pas, du moins je ne vous le souhaite pas.
Donc voilà un aperçu de ce qui se passe à chaque averse un peu soutenue, ou quand il pleut genre toute une journée. En cette saison, c'est souvent... et ça va durer quelques mois. Bref c'est la fête ! 

Un bout de moi et un bout de ma tanière : laquelle est dans le plus triste état ?:hein: 
Voir la pièce jointe 12601

Oui, j'ai une montre molle.


----------



## CataTon (20 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4059905 a dit:
			
		

> _CataTon : pense à poster un autoportrait...
> _


Je ne sais pas pourquoi moi en particulier mais bon.. en voilà un de 1988


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Lalis (20 Novembre 2006)

Voilà qui me rappelle une expérience du bon docteur Koulechov... Qui postera l'image qui suit pour produire l'effet adapté ?:love:


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Novembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Allez, viens dans mon bras (tu connais l'histoire hein !) mon fils.....:love::love::love:
> ps : je n'en suis plus &#224; un ou deux pr&#232;s...:rateau:






Mein Gott, l'est encore en vie ce cher travello du cr&#233;tac&#233; sup&#233;rieur ? Ce cher Gollum des maisons de retraite ?   :rateau::love:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu vas bien mon Lebigleubowsky?
Comment vas ton Nystagmus ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Novembre 2006)

A moi de vous pourrir ce fil avec (encore) une horreur de moi.


----------



## da capo (20 Novembre 2006)

Tu peux encore faire des progr&#232;s avec Paint.

Demande &#224; ton p&#232;re qu'il t'installe la SE de W98.


----------



## macmarco (20 Novembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> A moi de vous pourrir ce fil avec (encore) une horreur de moi.





Dis-donc, tu m'as pas demand&#233; pour prendre mes cornes ! :mouais:
Surtout pour en faire ce que tu en as fait ! :sick:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Novembre 2006)

A Blé-noir : 
Tu veux les droits d'auteurs ? 
Je t'envoie du cassoulet 

A Starmac : 
Non, pas la peine de demander à mon père, mais j'ai bientôt mon MBP 

Ci-joint, l'original


----------



## da capo (20 Novembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Non, pas la peine de demander &#224; mon p&#232;re, mais j'ai bient&#244;t mon MBP



Cool, Paint sur XP SP2, &#231;a d&#233;coiffe !


----------



## macmarco (20 Novembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> A Bl&#233;-noir :
> Tu veux les droits d'auteurs ?
> Je t'envoie du cassoulet
> 
> ...



Si c'est du William Saurin, non merci ! 

-----


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Novembre 2006)

DarkTintin, filleul d'amok ? :mouais::casse::afraid::sick:


Dis donc Amok, je sais que l'engagement, c'est un mur conçu expressément pour que l'on fonce dedans... mais tu veilleras à ne point trop bercer près du mur tes prochains filleuls, le dernier prouve bien que L'âge mûr est certes le plus adapté pour reconnaître ses erreurs passées, mais t'es encore assez jeune pour en commettre de nouvelles bien félées du bocal


----------



## Lastrada (20 Novembre 2006)

Upside down, round and round.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Novembre 2006)

Spiderman!


----------



## IceandFire (20 Novembre 2006)

faut pas qu'il ait envie de tisser


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...mon autoportrait en 1965... la qualit&#233; est d'&#233;poque aussi ...:rateau:
> Enfin, &#231;a changera de toutes vos photos plus superbes les unes que les autres...
> 
> Toph du cambrien moyen



Eh, Zebig, y a pas que toi, qu'a &#233;t&#233; jeune, nagu&#232;re , tiens, un exemple pris au hasard : moi  

1966





1972



Qualit&#233; d'&#233;poque aussi !

Note pour al&#232;m : c'est vrai que ceux ci ne sont pas "auto", ils ne sont que "portrait", mais bon ... Les APN, &#224; l'&#233;poque


----------



## supermoquette (21 Novembre 2006)

Apr&#232;s J&#233;r&#244;me de Premier baisers, voici un Charlot


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Eh, Zebig, y a pas que toi, qu'a été jeune, naguère , tiens, un exemple pris au hasard : moi
> 
> Qualité d'époque aussi !
> 
> Note pour alèm : c'est vrai que ceux ci ne sont pas "auto", ils ne sont que "portrait", mais bon ... Les APN, à l'époque



Wouaouh, Pascal Zappa  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Apr&#232;s J&#233;r&#244;me de Premier baisers, voici un Charlot



Ben &#231;a nous met d&#233;j&#224; deux avec toi, plus que deux autres et on peut remonter le groupe des Probl&#232;mes* !


----------



## alèm (21 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Note pour alèm : c'est vrai que ceux ci ne sont pas "auto", ils ne sont que "portrait", mais bon ... Les APN, à l'époque




ah, parce que seuls les Appareils photo Numériques permettent de se prendre en photo ? _ je te renvoie dès lors à la consultation de Francesca Woodman, Pierre Molinier, Claude Cahun, Jan Saudek, Erwin Blumenfled, Paul Steichen et surtout Félix Tournachon dit Nadar...  (entre autres bien entendu)
_ 
ceci dit, vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale.


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Novembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Après Jérôme de Premier baisers, voici un Charlot



et toi! tu floodes pas ou alors tu postes!


----------



## Arlequin (21 Novembre 2006)

ça, de grand matin, suis mort de rire


----------



## yvos (21 Novembre 2006)

Arlequin a dit:


> ça, de grand matin, suis mort de rire


 

tu ne nous feras pas croire que cela a été pris avec Photobooth


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Novembre 2006)

Aur&#233;lie85;4060323 a dit:
			
		

> et toi! tu floodes pas ou alors tu postes!







_cliquez sur l'image pour voir la photo en grand (&#231;a vaut le coup ! :love_​
Comme &#231;a par exemple...

(jvous jure que j'ai r&#233;duit ma photo!) (non, non je veux pas d'averto!!!) (pas taper moi!)


----------



## Arlequin (21 Novembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> tu ne nous feras pas croire que cela a été pris avec Photobooth




en effet.......pas avec photobooth...........

mais avec funnyphotographer :rateau:

à peine déformé......


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Novembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Wouaouh, Pascal Zappa  :love:


Moi, je dirai plutôt Francis Cabrel.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2006)

Aurélie85 et moi-même, en train de "pauser" devant la bibliothèque de l'uni de Lozancity, en cache-nez parce qu'il fait froid.


----------



## nato kino (21 Novembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> _cliquez sur l'image pour voir la photo en grand (ça vaut le coup ! :love_



Il n'y a pas à dire, le volet suisse c'est ce qui se fait de mieux !! :love:


----------



## wip (21 Novembre 2006)

Marie84 a dit:


> Aurélie85 et moi-même, en train de "pauser" devant la bibliothèque de l'uni de Lozancity, en cache-nez parce qu'il fait froid.​
> 
> 
> ​


 
Vivement cet été, qu'il fasse chaud !!!  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Novembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> faut pas qu'il ait envie de tisser




*Moi, je sais pas tisser*
mais je sais tiser.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Novembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Après Jérôme de Premier baisers, voici un Charlot



salaud!


----------



## La mouette (21 Novembre 2006)

Marie84 a dit:


> Aurélie85 et moi-même, en train de "pauser" devant la bibliothèque de l'uni de Lozancity, en cache-nez parce qu'il fait froid.​




C'est pas d'aujoud'hui la photo hein..?

Avec ce temps de cochon..ah oui ! j'y étais ce matin à la banane ​


----------



## Spyro (21 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Eh, Zebig, y a pas que toi, qu'a été jeune, naguère , tiens, un exemple pris au hasard : moi


Y avait un sujet pour ça, les photos de quand on était jeunes...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2006)

Spyro a dit:


> Y avait un sujet pour ça, les photos de quand on était jeunes...




oui, mais c'est trop vieux pour moi; Mon alzheimer me joue des tours.


----------



## mado (21 Novembre 2006)

Yep, et c'était un beau fil mackie


----------



## La mouette (21 Novembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Yep, et c'était un beau fil mackie



Superbe fil  

Pourquoi il est fermé ?


----------



## mado (21 Novembre 2006)

Enseveli sous les décombres du bar avant sa reconstruction


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Superbe fil
> 
> Pourquoi il est fermé ?



ouais, je viens de passer un bon moment.


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est pas d'aujoud'hui la photo hein..?
> 
> Avec ce temps de cochon..ah oui ! j'y étais ce matin à la banane



Ben, la prochaine fois, faut venir nous dire coucou! 

(non, c'était hier la photo...)


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Novembre 2006)

[Mode Al&#232;m] et les AP ils sont o&#249; ???:mouais: [/Mode Al&#232;m]


----------



## jahrom (21 Novembre 2006)

Sindanárië a dit:


> [Mode Alèm] et les AP ils sont où ???:mouais: [/Mode Alèm]




J'ai cru que c'était le mode DocEvil en mode Alèm !!


----------



## Grug (21 Novembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Enseveli sous les décombres du bar avant sa reconstruction


et pas de d&#233;terrage pr&#233;vu ?


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Novembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> J'ai cru que c'était le mode DocEvil en mode Alèm !!



Non j'aurais mis ces balises sinon : 
_Légende : 
Mode DocEvil : [Mode...]
Mode Alèm : [Mode...]

_​[Mode Caleçon Chapiteau de cirque][Mode Slip Kangourou][Mode fond de teint à la spatule][Mode bourré et regard vengeur][Mode Bain au Toffu liquéfié et pruneaux ebouillantés][Mode je couche tt de suite sinon]Bon alors ? et ces AP sinon je bannis par autocars complets :mouais: [/Mode je couche tt de suite sinon][/Mode Bain au Toffu liquéfié et pruneaux ebouillantés][/Mode bourré et regard vengeur][/Mode fond de teint à la spatule][/Mode Slip Kangourou][/Mode Caleçon Chapiteau de cirque]


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Novembre 2006)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4061164 a dit:
			
		

> toujours est-il que tu floodes... moi pas (pas toujours)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amok (21 Novembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Enseveli sous les d&#233;combres du bar avant sa reconstruction



 D&#233;terr&#233;. 

Ici.

 J'ai simplement oubli&#233; de l'ouvrir avant de le d&#233;placer ici. Les modos de "portfolio" vont s'en charger.


----------



## La mouette (21 Novembre 2006)

Il pleut à Lôzane


----------



## doudou83 (22 Novembre 2006)

Un p'tit pour la route !!!  C'était hier soir


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2006)

(Jour de déprime capillaire...)​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Novembre 2006)

Marie84 a dit:


> http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/584/lichtensteinvn4.jpg
> 
> (Jour de déprime capillaire...)​


Grosse déprime.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2006)

Roy, c'est le mec en noir?...


----------



## da capo (22 Novembre 2006)

je me disais bien que parler de d&#233;prime capilaire sans voir appara&#238;tre Patochman...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2006)

Exact! Moi je suis la pin-up en arri&#232;re-plan


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Novembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> je me disais bien que parler de déprime capilaire sans voir apparaître Patochman...


Lui en est carrément au stade du suicide capillaire.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Lui en est carrément au stade du suicide capillaire.



Les cheveux, c'est un truc de blaireaux...


----------



## da capo (22 Novembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Les cheveux, c'est un truc de blaireaux...



oh... la barbe !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> oh... la barbe !




A ce propos soyez déjà contents que je l'aie rasée pour la photo, m****!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Novembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Les cheveux, c'est un truc de blaireaux...


Et le blaireau sert pour se raser.


----------



## La mouette (22 Novembre 2006)

Marie84 a dit:


> A ce propos soyez déjà contents que je l'aie rasée pour la photo, m****!



On voit pas bien


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Novembre 2006)

Petit autoportrait Photobooth  (l'APN est en prison lui aussi :mouais: )


----------



## freakstepper (22 Novembre 2006)

R.I.P Gilette


----------



## freakstepper (22 Novembre 2006)

and the barber too....


----------



## da capo (22 Novembre 2006)

La t&#234;te ailleurs&#8230;


----------



## teo (22 Novembre 2006)

C'est un extrait d'un fluff movie ?


----------



## alèm (22 Novembre 2006)

_c'est surtout un super "autoportrait"...  l'expo doit &#234;tre g&#233;niale, tu peux en parler si tu veux starmac ! 
_


----------



## da capo (22 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4062806 a dit:
			
		

> _c'est surtout un super "autoportrait"...  l'expo doit &#234;tre g&#233;niale, tu peux en parler si tu veux starmac !
> _



T'es gentil comme tout Alem :rose:

Pour les Nanc&#233;ens, et pour ceux qui voudraient faire un saut&#8230; cela dure quinze jours.
C'est un travail mixte vid&#233;o/scpulture men&#233; par Christine Hall (vid&#233;o) et Florence Grivot (sculpture). J'ai pr&#233;t&#233; mon corps pour la partie vid&#233;o.

Cette photo est donc un instantann&#233; de mon corps projet&#233; sur des sculptures.

Plus d'infos sur http://www.kinomini.info

Tout le travail de montage a bien s&#251;r &#233;t&#233; men&#233; sur Mac 

Allez pour le plaisir, je vous en remets une petite :love: (toujours un ap)


----------



## Aurélie85 (22 Novembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> J'ai prété mon corps pour la partie Aurélie85.



C'est réussi en tout cas! :love:


----------



## da capo (22 Novembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> starmac a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hein quoi ? je dois comprendre quoi ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (22 Novembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Hein quoi ? je dois comprendre quoi ?



oh! rien... c'est sorti comme ça, par hasard...


----------



## alèm (22 Novembre 2006)

_starmac => respect 
_


----------



## da capo (22 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4062838 a dit:
			
		

> _starmac => respect
> _



:rose: 

je préfère : *christine => respect*
Mais bon je ne vais pas faire mon difficile non plus


----------



## alèm (22 Novembre 2006)




----------



## freakstepper (22 Novembre 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (22 Novembre 2006)

freakstepper a dit:


> temple solaire?



ou simple illuminé ???


----------



## freakstepper (23 Novembre 2006)

putain c'est dur de se réveiller......
on pourrrait pas mettre le matin l'après midi?


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Novembre 2006)

freakstepper a dit:


> putain c'est dur de se réveiller......
> on pourrrait pas mettre le matin l'après midi?



slurp! Juste ce qu'il faut pour bien se réveiller (enfin, dans mon cas...)


----------



## teo (23 Novembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> slurp! Juste ce qu'il faut pour bien se réveiller (enfin, dans mon cas...)



Pas mieux


----------



## NED (23 Novembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Petit autoportrait Photobooth  (l'APN est en prison lui aussi :mouais: )



Ba dis donc, t'as lair heureuse de vivre la-dessus tou&#233; ! chui sur que tu serais plus zolie avec un chtit sourire....


----------



## Picouto (23 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Novembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Ba dis donc, t'as lair heureuse de vivre la-dessus tou&#233; ! chui sur que tu serais plus zolie avec un chtit sourire....


J'aime bien les expressions "neutres"  pour les portraits, mais rassure-toi, il m'arrive de sourire  :love:


----------



## freakstepper (23 Novembre 2006)

ça tire dur dur.... bienvenue dans la nuit des morts vivants....


----------



## da capo (23 Novembre 2006)

Edit : quand je dis que j'aime les cadeaux&#8230; ce n'est pas pour les cdb ! Mais simplement parce que on m'a offert un beau cadeau aujourd'hui, que j'ai re&#231;u le courrier de R&#233;mi (merci pour le cadeau) et que je n'oublie pas celles et ceux qui me font le bonheur de partager ma vie r&#233;elle et ma vie num&#233;rique.

Tiens j'ai la patate ce soir


----------



## jahrom (23 Novembre 2006)

Je sais, le tabac nianiania....  mais j'ai arrêté depuis


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Novembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> ​



Tu fais quoi dans le corps de DocEvil toi ? :mouais::hein::rateau:


----------



## da capo (23 Novembre 2006)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4063973 a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais quoi dans le corps de DocEvil toi ? :mouais::hein::rateau:



hein, quoi ?


----------



## esope (23 Novembre 2006)

j'aime bien le résultat même si c'est du travail de cochon fait rapidement en deux minutes...




faudra que je m'y replonge plus longuement...


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Novembre 2006)

Sans oublier que je sais pas où tu as acheter ce caleçon, mais c'est ignoble... ça aussi cousu en 3 minutes comme un sagouin avec une nappe des chez Pizza Paï... faut changer, ça vas pas... pas du tout... c'est un remede contre tout. 

Même pour cirer des godasses c'est infect...

Vas Voir teo, il vas te faire voir ce qu'il faut et tout et tout


----------



## esope (23 Novembre 2006)

eh oh! on critique mon super caleçon Carrouf...


----------



## the-monk (23 Novembre 2006)

J'ai malheureusement plus assez de temps pour venir régulièrement, mais voici un petit autoportrait réaliser cet après midi dans ma salle de bain:




​


----------



## alèm (23 Novembre 2006)

_





avec Freelancer, nous prot&#233;gions bien nos bourses...
_


----------



## teo (23 Novembre 2006)

Sindanárië a dit:


> (...)
> Vas Voir teo, il vas te faire voir ce qu'il faut et tout et tout



L'idée de la photo me plait en tout cas et je l'ai dit au posteur 

Pas sûr que je sois Maître ès sapes même si je me soigne 

_Et chuis plutot kangourou australien _


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2006)

Je sais que je n'ai pas post&#233; d'autoportrait depuis quelques pages et que ce sujet ne se pr&#234;te pas aux bavardages, mais&#8230;
Mais il y a le regard d'Adriano.
Vu avez vu aussi ? C'est quelque chose ce regard-l&#224;. &#199;a vous transperce de toute la tristesse du monde et &#231;a console en m&#234;me temps. C'est d&#233;j&#224; un vieux regard, lourd d'images et de souvenirs, avec un air serein qui semble vouloir dire : &#171; Ne t'en fais pas, &#231;a va aller. &#187; C'est beau un regard comme &#231;a, tout nu, sans posture, sans emphase, sans secrets. Une petite lueur.
 Juste l&#224;.


----------



## alèm (23 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Franswa (24 Novembre 2006)




----------



## chandler_jf (24 Novembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> _Et chuis plutot kangourou australien _



Un peu de précision pour par nous la refaire avec un Dim ... hype hunderwear  
L'idée est sympa en effet


----------



## IceandFire (24 Novembre 2006)




----------



## teo (24 Novembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Un peu de précision pour par nous la refaire avec un Dim ... hype hunderwear
> L'idée est sympa en effet



La hype s'émousse vite  ça fait déjà quelques mois/années 
J'ai un AP en aussiebum rouge mais il est pas très postable ici.


_Leur dernière série Patriot a un fort goût de bushitude absolument à vomir  _


----------



## alèm (24 Novembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> _Leur derni&#232;re s&#233;rie Patriot a un fort go&#251;t de bushitude absolument &#224; vomir  _


_


sauf le "propri&#233;t&#233; fran&#231;aise"... c'est chiraquien &#224; ce niveau... &#231;a sent la t&#234;te de veau et la bi&#232;re... 

promis, je te montre le mien sous peu ! 
_


----------



## supermoquette (24 Novembre 2006)

Quand je dis que je suis ex&#233;crable en photo je rigolais pas

_Cherche cours particuliers pour apprendre &#224; faire le click
_


----------



## nato kino (24 Novembre 2006)

Au contraire, c'est très bien, ça a un petit coté Francis Bacon sympa (hormis les écrans et le journaliste derrière la vitre).


----------



## dool (24 Novembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Quand je dis que je suis exécrable en photo je rigolais pas
> 
> _Cherche cours particuliers pour apprendre à faire le click
> _




Je note, dans une complète interprétation artistique de cette oeuvre dont on n'aurait jamais imaginé l'existence, que tu te places plus du côté du film de cul que du match de foot !!! 

(et c'est à faire des photos de toi que t'es si bien payé ??!!  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> Je note, dans une complète interprétation artistique de cette oeuvre dont on n'aurait jamais imaginé l'existence, que tu te places plus du côté du film de cul que du match de foot !!!



Normal, il n'a jamais aimé le foot !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

avec Aurélie85 hier soir...




Sans rancunes mon A...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Novembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> Je note, dans une compl&#232;te interpr&#233;tation artistique de cette oeuvre dont on n'aurait jamais imagin&#233; l'existence, que tu te places plus du c&#244;t&#233; du film de cul que du match de foot !!!
> 
> (et c'est &#224; faire des photos de toi que t'es si bien pay&#233; ??!!  )


Ca, c'est pas nouveau. D'ailleurs, dans Mac OS X, ce qu'il pr&#233;f&#232;re, c'est le X.


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Novembre 2006)

Marie84 a dit:


> avec Aurélie85 hier soir...Sans rancunes mon A...


Mais non mon M. à la vanille, tu sais que je t'aime, pas de rancune possible. 
(mais je t'en veux juste de m'avoir forcé à me saouler...)(avec du sirop)(mdr)

Tu veux pas aussi poster celles du cochon fisté?  

(sinon, SM, j'aime beaucoup tes mains...)


----------



## maiwen (24 Novembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> (sinon, SM, j'aime beaucoup tes mains...)


et pas ses oreilles ? 




ps : rémi, j'adore


----------



## toys (24 Novembre 2006)

jolie fifille


----------



## maiwen (24 Novembre 2006)

ouais ... &#231;a fait un peu caniche dit comme &#231;a  mais merci


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> (mais je t'en veux juste de m'avoir forcé à me saouler...)(avec du sirop)(mdr)


Je te signale que je ne t'ai jamais forcé à quoi que ce soit ma mirabelle! Pas ma faute si tu tiens pas " la grenadine" (et c'est pas tonton Gabriel qui dira le contraire) (comprenne qui pourra)



Aurélie85 a dit:


> Tu veux pas aussi poster celles du cochon fisté?


Tu es obscène Aurélie... Pas de ça ici, en revanche...


Mon reflet dans ma montre






(Qui a dit qu'il était déçu ?)
(Ben non je ne floode pas...)​


----------



## benkenobi (24 Novembre 2006)

Marie84 a dit:


> Mon reflet dans ma montre
> ​



Copieuse !


----------



## kanako (24 Novembre 2006)

ça me fait penser à ça :




(mon reflet dans mes écouteurs)



(le reflet de mon ombre)

si vous cliquez dessus vous aurez le zoom sur les reflets


----------



## chandler_jf (24 Novembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> _Leur dernière série Patriot a un fort goût de bushitude absolument à vomir  _



Dommage j'en ai reçu un, je voulais poster des AP mais je vais pas non plus te rendre malade :rose:


----------



## teo (24 Novembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Dommage j'en ai reçu un, je voulais poster des AP mais je vais pas non plus te rendre malade :rose:



Pfff... que des arguments fallacieux pour se débiner  

Ils sont diffusables au moins ? Je te dis si tu fais péter dans ma b-à-èmpé


----------



## maiwen (24 Novembre 2006)

n'empèche les "patriots" sont :sick: trouvé-je ... ça fait euh ... enfin bon ... 

cela dit je ne demande qu'à être contredite par les photos de chandler


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

'Pouvez y aller ! J'ai entendu çà pendant tout le primaire : "Zyeux verts, Zyeux d'vipère !" C'était tout de même mieux que : "Zyeux marrons, Zyeux d'cochon !"


----------



## Amok (24 Novembre 2006)

jul29 a dit:


> ​
> 'Pouvez y aller ! J'ai entendu çà pendant tout le primaire : "Zyeux verts, Zyeux d'vipère !" C'était tout de même mieux que : "Zyeux marrons, Zyeux d'cochon !"




Tu sais ce qu'ils te disent, les yeux marrons ?!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

jul29 a dit:


> 'Pouvez y aller ! J'ai entendu çà pendant tout le primaire : "Zyeux verts, Zyeux d'vipère !" C'était tout de même mieux que : "Zyeux marrons, Zyeux d'cochon !"


_Et s'ils avaient tout simplement la couleur de la belle eau qui coule de mes montagnes ?_


----------



## dool (24 Novembre 2006)

Et ceux (celles) qui ont les yeux marron-vert ??!! Hein...qu'est ce qu'on leur dit ???!! :mouais:  

:rose: cochonne ou vip&#232;re ?


----------



## da capo (24 Novembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> :rose: cochonne ou vipère ?



Affreux hybride dont je ne m'approcherai pas :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Tu sais ce qu'ils te disent, les yeux marrons ?!





*GROUIIIIIIIIIIK !!!!!*, non ? 


Oula ! C'est d&#233;cid&#233; : j'arr&#234;te de boire de l'eau d'Alet ! Vue la couleur du produit d'origine... c'est louche ! 
(Doc )


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Novembre 2006)

Dites bonjour à l'elfe ! 
Regardez mon petit air suffisant...
Vous avez envie de me baffer ?    
Vive PhotBooth


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Novembre 2006)

*KAAAATAAAARRRNNNNNNNNN*
SORS LE FUSIIIIILLLLLLLL !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

Hum...


----------



## maiwen (24 Novembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Dites bonjour &#224; l'elfe !
> Regardez mon petit air suffisant...
> Vous avez envie de me baffer ?
> Vive PhotBooth



si jeune et d&#233;j&#224; corrompu


----------



## alèm (25 Novembre 2006)

*demain, je relis tout &#231;a et je sens que &#231;a va bannir du sujet jusqu'&#224; mon retour de paris... mod&#233;rateurs y compris... 
*


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Novembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> _Et s'ils avaient tout simplement la couleur de la belle eau qui coule de mes montagnes ?_



ah c'est toi que l'ont appele le Big Foot ? :love:

Pour Al&#232;m &#244; grand al&#232;m : l'AP arrive... si j'arrive &#224; resynchroniser cet &#8710;&#8226;&#176;&#8218;:hein:GRRRR&#64258;&#206;&#203; d'appareil bluetooth caract&#233;riel au mac... 
Technologie de merde


(Pr&#233;cision de derni&#232;re minute : Amok n'as pas toujours les yeux marron : suffit qu'il croise une pouff car&#233;n&#233;e comme une b&#233;taill&#232;re , en g&#233;n&#233;ral serveuse, maquill&#233;e comme un Hot Rod, et l&#224; avec un peut d'alcool et l'age... il &#224; ce m&#234;me regard que peut avoir Marilyn Manson )


----------



## alèm (25 Novembre 2006)

_ya pas &#224; dire, j'aime les soir&#233;es d'entreprise_ (o&#249; l'on peut entreprendre ?)


----------



## da capo (25 Novembre 2006)

.
.
.
.
.

oh ! fantomette !​.
.
.
.
.


----------



## alèm (25 Novembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> _._
> .
> .
> .
> ...


_

ouais, j'suis fan depuis toujours ____ :  elle m'a même fait un autographe avec son numéro de téléphone et en m'appelant "son doudou" ! _


----------



## Lastrada (25 Novembre 2006)

...J'ai un truc aux dents


----------



## IceandFire (25 Novembre 2006)




----------



## teo (25 Novembre 2006)

_Note personnelle: piquer emprunter un de ses APN à Alèm ce ouikende pour faire le plein d'AP de qualité avant de me faire bannir _


----------



## stephaaanie (25 Novembre 2006)

et ça, c'est valab' comme autoportrait?


----------



## La mouette (25 Novembre 2006)

stephaaanie a dit:


> et ça, c'est valab' comme autoportrait?



Si c'est de toi , et toi , oui ..


----------



## stephaaanie (25 Novembre 2006)

je confirme : si on regarde de près, :mouais: c'est même mon "entorse cervicale C4-C5" comme disaient les radiologues en février 1997 (toute une série de radios persos prises en photo par moi-même cet été ).


----------



## La mouette (25 Novembre 2006)

Tu es très belle :love: :love: :love:


----------



## stephaaanie (25 Novembre 2006)

ah, enfin un peu de classe 
jugnin et GlobalCut y voient des trucs cochons, mais c'est selon...


----------



## fredintosh (25 Novembre 2006)

stephaaanie a dit:


> ah, enfin un peu de classe
> jugnin et GlobalCut y voient des trucs cochons, mais c'est selon...



C'est à dire que selon qu'on regarde la forme blanche ou la forme noire, on n'a pas du tout la même interprétation.


----------



## freakstepper (25 Novembre 2006)

mauvaise mine ce matin.....
:mouais:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Novembre 2006)

Vous en avez assez ? Non ?

Alors, pour vous en inédit, *les dents de la mère* !!!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Novembre 2006)

Tu sais que t'as un fil d&#233;di&#233; photobooth, non ..?


----------



## stephaaanie (25 Novembre 2006)

Sinon, j'ai ça en stock :


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2006)

un bon nettoyage du w.e. s'impose


----------



## stephaaanie (25 Novembre 2006)

freakstepper a dit:


> mauvaise mine ce matin.....
> :mouais:



mais non... mais non, bon d'accord t'es un peu palichon mais ça se tient!


----------



## La mouette (25 Novembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Vous en avez assez ? Non ?



Oui..assez  

On t'a pas dit: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=118382


----------



## kanako (25 Novembre 2006)

dans le m&#233;tro je m'&#233;clate&#8230; (et tout le monde doit me prendre pour une d&#233;bile &#224; photographier le tunnel )



j'avais 2 versions (en faisant mumuse avec la luminosit&#233;, le contraste et les niveaux) et je ne savais pas laquelle poster, un clic sur celle-ci pour voir la deuxi&#232;me (y a pas beaucoup de diff&#233;rences)&#8230;


----------



## joubichou (25 Novembre 2006)

assez rustique le gars


----------



## supermoquette (25 Novembre 2006)

chili con carne ?


----------



## Lastrada (26 Novembre 2006)

Ma pauvre tête...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2006)




----------



## nato kino (26 Novembre 2006)

Roooh, t'as coupé tes frisettes !!   :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2006)

nato kino a dit:


> Roooh, t'as coupé tes frisettes !!   :love:


 ... ouais !!!!! Dans le milieu où je bosse, faut se fondre dans la masse...
Heureusement, j'ai encore celle-là :






Et puis, je sais que tout le monde préfère celle-là :






:love::love::love:


----------



## da capo (26 Novembre 2006)

allez hop, dimanche chaud pour un mois de novembre
on va refroidir tout le monde.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2006)

_les regrets ça va droit au cur et ça y reste, jusqu'à s'qu'on meure..._


----------



## macmarco (26 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Melounette (27 Novembre 2006)

Aaaah MacMarco, ces oreilles c'est à se pâmer.:love: 
Bon, j'ai testé la galerie Macgé, vu que image shack ne veut plus de moi. J'ai rien pané, alors je croise très fort les doigts de pieds pour que ça s'affiche correctement.
J'ai le coeur à l'envers..




Et l'oeil vitreux...




Et j'écoute des chanteurs dépressifs.​Tout va très bien madame la marquise.:rateau:

Edit : Ca marche. Je vais pouvoir envoyer des mails d'insultes à Macgé maintenant, quand ça télécharge pas assez vite. Cool.


----------



## maiwen (27 Novembre 2006)

super !! la gros yeux est tr&#232;s bien tu vois


----------



## Melounette (27 Novembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> super !! la gros yeux est très bien tu vois


Oui, finalement. Et puis comme la bouche est déformée aussi, ça fait un ensemble, en fait. C'est marrant cette tête un peu manga. Merci les gens sinon. Et la galerie de Macgé, c'est très bien comme support finalement.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> http://ppoc.free.fr/images/plein.jpg​


Mon dieu ! Tous ces modérateurs d'un coup, ça fout les boules. :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:     



Melounette a dit:


> Aaaah MacMarco, ces oreilles c'est à se pâmer.:love:
> Bon, j'ai testé la galerie Macgé, vu que image shack ne veut plus de moi. J'ai rien pané, alors je croise très fort les doigts de pieds pour que ça s'affiche correctement.
> J'ai le coeur à l'envers..
> http://forums.macg.co/galerie/data/500/coeur.jpg
> ...


Toi, tu regardes trop la pub pour l'iPod nano !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

Un apn pourri, un rideau, une lampe d'un géant du mobilier scandinave et pas envie de bosser ses cours...

ça donne ça...


----------



## CataTon (28 Novembre 2006)

Marie84 a dit:


> Un apn pourri, un rideau, une lampe d'un géant du mobilier scandinave et pas envie de bosser ses cours...
> 
> ça donne ça...
> 
> ...


Rideau scandinave mais avec moins de temps pour faire la photo parce que obligé de travailler moi


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

CataTon a dit:


> Rideau scandinave mais avec moins de temps pour faire la photo parce que obligé de travailler moi
> http://cataton.free.fr/macG/autoP-9.jpg​



AAAaaarf !    
Exceptionnelle !!!

(pour pas flooder et dans le même genre...)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Novembre 2006)

Marie84 a dit:


> Un apn pourri, un rideau, une lampe d'un g&#233;ant du mobilier scandinave et pas envie de bosser ses cours...
> 
> &#231;a donne &#231;a...
> 
> ...





CataTon a dit:


> Rideau scandinave mais avec moins de temps pour faire la photo parce que oblig&#233; de travailler moi
> http://cataton.free.fr/macG/autoP-9.jpg​





Marie84 a dit:


> AAAaaarf !
> Exceptionnelle !!!
> 
> (pour pas flooder et dans le m&#234;me genre...)
> http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/4325/suaire02tg8.jpg​


Et dire qu'il y a des femmes dans le monde qui r&#234;vent d'enlever le voile qu'on les oblige &#224; porter. :mouais:


----------



## philire (28 Novembre 2006)

après le géant du mobilier, le mobilier géant...


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Novembre 2006)

Mais, c'est l'ancienne morgue à Nioubies de MacG ? elle sers plus ?


----------



## nato kino (29 Novembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2006)

_l'a plutot l'air sympa Joe... mais on voit pas tr&#232;s bien Averell... _


----------



## nato kino (29 Novembre 2006)

Ava mieux là ? :rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (29 Novembre 2006)

t'as pas ta casquette sur la photo et la clope ?


----------



## nato kino (29 Novembre 2006)

Attends un peu que je me lime les dents d'abord.


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2006)

nato kino a dit:


> Ava mieux là ? :rateau:



_
ava gardner ?  :mouais: ah tiens, j'aurais vraiment pensé à toute autre chose moi ! 

 nico ! _


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4070870 a dit:
			
		

> _
> ava gardner ?  :mouais: ah tiens, j'aurais vraiment pens&#233; &#224; toute autre chose moi !
> 
> nico ! _


Ava Gardner, ava plus du tout : elle est morte.


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2006)

* sur le bat'O...* ​


----------



## mado (29 Novembre 2006)

Clin d'oeil.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Novembre 2006)

Tu pourrais quand même faire un sourire.


----------



## mado (29 Novembre 2006)

Je te dirais bien que je vais me faire un sourire photoshop. Mais déjà que pour deux malheureuses parenthèses, j'ai besoin d'une assistance à domicile.. 

Bref, c'est à prendre ou à laisser


----------



## macmarco (29 Novembre 2006)

... on and on.


----------



## Picouto (29 Novembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> tof
> 
> ... on and on.


YOU CAN


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Novembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Je te dirais bien que je vais me faire un sourire photoshop. Mais déjà que pour deux malheureuses parenthèses, j'ai besoin d'une assistance à domicile..
> 
> Bref, c'est à prendre ou à laisser


Quelle question, bien s&#251;r que je prends!


----------



## Ax6 (29 Novembre 2006)

euhhh moi ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

Et bé... Tout le monde respire la joie de vivre...


----------



## La mouette (29 Novembre 2006)

jul29 a dit:


> Et bé... Tout le monde respire la joie de vivre...



Tu sais les enfants gâtés c'est comme ça après une semaine ..:sleep: 



> MBP reçu, ça vous en bouche un coin !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

L'enfant g&#226;t&#233; se l'est pay&#233; autant que je sache... Et certains enfants g&#226;t&#233;s ont parfois bien plus de 30 ans


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Novembre 2006)

Oui, l'enfant g&#226;t&#233; &#224; &#233;conomis&#233; pendant 5ans pour avoir le MBP...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Tu sais les enfants g&#226;t&#233;s c'est comme &#231;a apr&#232;s une semaine ..:sleep:



Il ne me semble pas que le gamin ait fait de l'&#233;talage &#233;hont&#233;... Contrairement &#224; certains adultes qui ne s'en privent pas et en abusent... 



Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Oui, l'enfant g&#226;t&#233; &#224; &#233;conomis&#233; pendant 5ans pour avoir le MBP...



On sait mon Tintin, on sait...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> tintin tristounet





mon cher p'tit tintin, enleve ces choses a tes oreilles :hein: :hein: 
ecouter en boucle le 10 commandements de ton pere ne te reussi pas


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Novembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> mon cher p'tit tintin, enleve ces choses a tes oreilles :hein: :hein:
> ecouter en boucle le 10 commandements de ton pere ne te reussi pas



Vous allez énerver Alem là...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

je cherche un portrait et j'edite 



edit donc:    










pfffffffff meme pas le temp de la retoucher


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Novembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> je cherche un portrait et j'edite



:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Vous allez énerver Alem là...



Veux-tu dire qu'Alèm serait en réalité ton père ?


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2006)

_


jul29 a dit:



			Veux-tu dire qu'Alèm serait en réalité ton père ? 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


euh non... contrairement à son père, moi je n'ai pas *(encore)* changé...  quoique le fiston ressemble tellement à mes neveux qu'on peut se dire que ya une racine commune !  même dans la coiffure des enfants ! 

t'as vu l'ancêtre, je t'ai pas trop enfoncé   : t'es pas le seul chauve, ya aussi notre poto corse (il parait que chauve, c'est mieux pour enfiler les cagoules... )


bon, je remonte le niveau ce soir : je poste ^plein d'autoportraits ! 

i'm back home... 

_


----------



## jahrom (29 Novembre 2006)

Presque deux années séparent ces deux photos...  
Je ne pensais pas que ce sujet aurait autant de succès !?


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2006)

_tu fais super bien les couvertures de magazine en tout cas !! 
_


----------



## Lastrada (29 Novembre 2006)

Exactement deux minutes séparent cette image. Je n'ai pas changé. Je suis toujouououuours...etc.etc.


----------



## Stargazer (30 Novembre 2006)

Comment tu plagies mes poses ... C'est une honte !


----------



## Lastrada (30 Novembre 2006)

Prouve le


----------



## alèm (30 Novembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (30 Novembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (30 Novembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (30 Novembre 2006)

_bon, ils viennent ces autoportraits les autres ? 

d&#233;dicac&#233;s tous &#224; marie84 
_


----------



## stephaaanie (30 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4072348 a dit:
			
		

> m&#234;me si &#231;a me flatte, on ne cite pas les photos.





quel talent!


----------



## teo (30 Novembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Exactement deux minutes séparent cette image. Je n'ai pas changé. Je suis toujouououuours...etc.etc.



Tu as changé ton scoot' pour une classe C ? :rateau:    



_Bon elle est pas vraiment de première fraicheur...
Je sors 
_


----------



## alèm (30 Novembre 2006)

*Sarah Connor ? *


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

J'hésite...

Celle de gauche ou celle de droite ?


----------



## wip (30 Novembre 2006)

Marie84 a dit:


> J'hésite...
> 
> Celle de gauche ou celle de droite ?
> 
> ...


 
*Babord toute !!!!* :love:


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2006)

Marie84 a dit:


> J'h&#233;site...
> 
> Celle de gauche ou celle de droite ?



Tu ranges tes ic&#244;nes comme sur un PC: &#224; gauche. &#199;a me perturbe.


----------



## Aurélie85 (30 Novembre 2006)

Marie84 a dit:


> J'hésite...
> 
> Celle de gauche ou celle de droite ?



Arggg Marie! Je t'aime! :love: 

(sinon, t'es sure que tu veux pas travailler pour l'Auditoire? Parce qu'il me semble que t'es vachement douée...)


----------



## alèm (30 Novembre 2006)

_et dire que je donne l'exemple ! 
_


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4072672 a dit:
			
		

> _et dire que je donne l'exemple !
> _



Non mais ho! ça va te t'attribuer tout l'mérite?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Ax6 (30 Novembre 2006)

Marie84 a dit:


> J'h&#233;site...
> 
> Celle de gauche ou celle de droite ?
> 
> ...




Les 2 :love: 

Bon ... trouvons ou s'efface les posts


----------



## freakstepper (30 Novembre 2006)

on s'éclate au sénégal


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Novembre 2006)

Marie84 a dit:


> J'h&#233;site...
> 
> Celle de gauche ou celle de droite ?
> 
> ...




Celle de gauche voyons !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

freakstepper a dit:


> on s'éclate au sénégal



là je ne vois pas vraiment , a part la casquette c'est toujour la meme tete


----------



## freakstepper (30 Novembre 2006)

just half a man


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Novembre 2006)

freakstepper a dit:


> just half a man


Just another half a duck man


----------



## Majintode (30 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Stargazer (1 Décembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Prouve le



Oui mais non ... Les photos en question ne sont pas des autoportraits ! 

En revanche celle-ci oui !


----------



## teo (1 Décembre 2006)

Un AP avec Maiwen, samedi dernier. Avant que je me transforme en démon comme vu plus haut 






_Merci au proprio de l'apn _


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Décembre 2006)

freakstepper a dit:


> on s'éclate au sénégal



Avec ta copine de cheval? :rateau:


----------



## Picouto (1 Décembre 2006)

1er décembre​


----------



## da capo (1 Décembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/galerie/data/500/AP_29.jpg
> 
> 1er décembre​



On ne cite pas les photos, hein.

On peut citer les liens : *1er décembre*


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Captain_X (1 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Grug (1 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


>



la lune dans le cas niveaux (pom +L)


----------



## Nephou (1 Décembre 2006)

_&#233;dit : je tiens &#224; remercier lalouna qui vient de me d&#233;clencher un &#233;norme fou-rire et qui saura pourquoi en regardant son TdB   _​


----------



## Amok (1 Décembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> *Photo ouahououahou*: mais quel minois !



Certains soirs, je me dis que ces forums sont b&#233;nis ! :love:


----------



## Nephou (1 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Certains soirs, je me dis que ces forums sont bénis ! :love:



_ben cest normal avec Docevil_​


----------



## Amok (1 Décembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> _ben c&#8217;est normal avec Docevil_​



Lui m&#234;me ne me contredira pas : il y a de jolis anges aussi !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> http://macgedocs.nulle-part.fr/autoportraits/_0012874-small.jpg
> 
> _édit : je tiens à remercier lalouna qui vient de me déclencher un énorme fou-rire et qui saura pourquoi en regardant son TdB   _​



:rose:  ... à non, moi sur le moment çA m'a pas fait rire :rose:  il faut réparer çA tout de suiite si c' possible (voir Mp)  :rose:


----------



## mfay (1 Décembre 2006)

Un ptit appareil de 30 ans (qui marche encore).





( Bon, là j'ai triché, j'ai utilisé un apn de l'autre main  )


----------



## IceandFire (1 Décembre 2006)

ouah ! F2 et 50 1.4  collector


----------



## Majintode (1 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)

moi, a l'etat naturel en sortant de la douche


----------



## kanako (1 Décembre 2006)

Hey ! moi aussi je peux le faire ! :rateau:







(vite fait y a 5 minutes)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Captain_X (2 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Dendrimere (3 Décembre 2006)




----------



## kanako (3 Décembre 2006)

genre le modo coucou il fait de petites remarques et personne ne r&#233;agit&#8230;





bon je continue sur ma s&#233;rie dans le m&#233;tro&#8230; en voil&#224; deux autres. Ce sont deux modes diff&#233;rents de mon APN : mode nuit et normal. Toujours la m&#234;me technique (main devant le flash pour que la lumi&#232;re &#233;claire mon visage et pas la vitre&#8230. J'ai juste ajout&#233; un peu de luminosit&#233; (et peut-&#234;tre un chouilla de contraste) via toshop.










J'aime bien ici parcequ'on voit les autres passagers du m&#233;tro, &#224; moiti&#233; effac&#233;s&#8230;

vous pr&#233;f&#232;rez laquelle ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Décembre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> genre le modo coucou il fait de petites remarques et personne ne réagit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La deuxième. Les rais de lumière sont plus réussis. Mais la première n'est pas mal non plus.


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2006)

*bon, ya que kanako qui lit mes messages ? la prochaine fois, &#231;a charcle les enfants... 24h sans ce sujet, voire plus... 
*


----------



## Majintode (3 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Picouto (3 Décembre 2006)

c'est qui à coté d'Elis ?


----------



## Amok (3 Décembre 2006)

(EDIT) Pour r&#233;pondre : Oui, il s'agit bien d'un D100 avec un 20-2.8, et la bague vient directement de Jakarta (Indon&#233;sie). ​ 
​


----------



## Tyite Bulle (3 Décembre 2006)

ce soir j'ai mal...
Pardonnez-moi pour mon in&#233;sth&#233;tisme, mais la douleur est r&#233;elle et pas belle &#224; voir​


----------



## Amok (3 Décembre 2006)

Tyite Bulle a dit:


> ce soir j'ai mal...
> 
> Pardonnez-moi pour mon inésthétisme, mais la douleur est réelle et pas belle à voir​



A ton âge on peut souffrir, mais ce n'est jamais laid et surtout _ca ne doit pas durer_.


----------



## benkenobi (3 Décembre 2006)

Tyite Bulle a dit:


> ce soir j'ai mal...
> Pardonnez-moi pour mon inésthétisme, mais la douleur est réelle et pas belle à voir​



Bouleversant...


----------



## da capo (3 Décembre 2006)

week-end de fin.
c'était bien.


----------



## toys (4 Décembre 2006)

pour tiyte bulle


des calins 
un doudou
et une grosse dose de bisous


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2006)

Après les magnifiques et touchants AP de Tyite Bulle ça fait tache...


Certains la connaissent déjà. Je voulais attendre Noël pour la poster mais...



Rudolph, the little red-nose reindeer...







Bon temps de l'avent à toutes et à tous!​


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2006)

Marie84 a dit:


> Après les magnifiques et touchants AP de Tyite Bulle ça fait tache...
> 
> 
> Certains la connaissent déjà. Je voulais attendre Noël pour la poster mais...
> ...



What a pity, this Wapiti !


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Décembre 2006)

Marie84 a dit:


> Certains la connaissent d&#233;j&#224;. Je voulais attendre No&#235;l pour la poster mais...



Meuh!


----------



## La mouette (4 Décembre 2006)

Y a des malades à Lausanne


----------



## WebOliver (4 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Y a des malades à Lausanne



A Vevey aussi...


----------



## maiwen (4 Décembre 2006)

on s'amuse comme on peut  c'est la mode des autoportrait animaliers on dirait  moi je fais dans le figurinisme


----------



## La mouette (4 Décembre 2006)




----------



## toys (4 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Captain_X (4 Décembre 2006)

suis pas allé assez vite pour remettre mon sac et être sur l'image


----------



## Amok (4 Décembre 2006)

Marie84 a dit:


> Rudolph, the little red-nose reindeer...​




Mon Dieu, quelle langue !  :love:​


----------



## maiwen (4 Décembre 2006)

du coup on a une s&#233;rie d'autoportraits sans personne dessus


----------



## islacoulxii (4 Décembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> du coup on a une s&#233;rie d'autoportraits sans personne dessus


si si , Webolivier est DERRIER le cochon..


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Mon Dieu, quelle langue !  :love:​[/CENTER]



Oui... 
D'ailleurs on me dit souvent qu'elle est bien pendue... Allez savoir pourquoi


----------



## Majintode (4 Décembre 2006)

(Alèm doit être en train de dormir, ou il est en Finlande... )


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2006)

_pour la charmante jeune femme occupant mes nuits... 
oui, toi...  :love:
_


----------



## Grug (5 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4078654 a dit:
			
		

> _pour la charmante jeune femme occupant mes nuits...
> oui, toi...  :love:
> _



seinclair ?
j'aurais plutôt dit Sting dans Dune :affraid:


----------



## Tyite Bulle (5 Décembre 2006)

C'est vrai que c'est mieux quand tu souris  :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> seinclair ?
> j'aurais plut&#244;t dit Sting dans Dune :affraid:



Ah oui, quand il bannit le baron D&#233;konnen du forum Arakkis Generation !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2006)

n'importe quoi... Sinclair, c'est pas lui !  Manque le chapeau !


----------



## dool (5 Décembre 2006)

Tu maigris de + en + chaton !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2006)

Rah la vache... Clair que je vais me faire pourrir l&#224;...
Je r&#233;pare !





(M'&#233;nerve que &#231;a m'affiche l'adresse et pas la tof...  )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4078747 a dit:
			
		

> Rah la vache... Clair que je vais me faire pourrir l&#224;...
> Je r&#233;pare !
> 
> 
> ...


T'es qu'un nioub! 



_edit : Tellement nioub que &#231;a passe en dessous. _


----------



## rezba (5 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4078747 a dit:
			
		

> Rah la vache... Clair que je vais me faire pourrir là...
> Je répare !





Et, en passant, jusqu'où on peut alller avec toshop ???






Parce que des fois, j'ai vraiment le cerveau en courants d'air.


----------



## Captain_X (5 Décembre 2006)

on aurait pas cru, merci de le souligner....

Backcat t'as pas fait un autoportrait avec ton casque et ton masque


----------



## macmarco (5 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4078747 a dit:
			
		

> Rah la vache... Clair que je vais me faire pourrir là...
> Je répare !
> 
> 
> ...



Evite les espaces dans tes noms de fichiers/dossiers(le "%20"), c'est ce qui provoque ce genre de problème d'affichage.
En remplaçant le "%20" par un espace, ça passe.


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2006)

J'ai trouvé un APN plus pourri que le mien youpi ! :rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (5 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Grug (5 Décembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Et, en passant, jusqu'où on peut alller avec toshop ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2006)

Et un p'tit tour sur la c&#244;te d'azur :


----------



## dool (5 Décembre 2006)

...pour se faire peur !





Et moi aussi je fais des photos pourries !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2006)

Alors ?... A votre avis ?...


Sage ?...









Pas sage ?...






(ou de passage?...)​


----------



## La mouette (5 Décembre 2006)

Va bosser .. !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Décembre 2006)




----------



## rezba (5 Décembre 2006)

Ah ! Maintenant que le chat a r&#233;par&#233; son image, je vais me faire pourrir parce qu'on la voit quand je la cite ! 

Merci grug, au fait.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2006)

J'ai rien r&#233;par&#233; du tout... tout &#233;tait nickel d'entr&#233;e.


----------



## macmarco (5 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4079159 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien r&#233;par&#233; du tout... tout &#233;tait nickel d'entr&#233;e.




Chez moi &#231;a ne passe toujours pas, ni dans ton post, ni dans la citation d'ED.  



[Edith] Ed ?...
<--- L&#224; !  
[/Edith]


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Décembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Chez moi ça ne passe toujours pas, ni dans ton post, ni dans la citation d'ED.


Pareil. T'habites o&#249;?


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Pareil. T'habites où?



Presbyte ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4078747 a dit:
			
		

> Rah la vache... Clair que je vais me faire pourrir l&#224;...
> Je r&#233;pare !
> http://chatdansldos.free.fr/img&#37;20mg/euille2.jpg
> 
> (M'&#233;nerve que &#231;a m'affiche l'adresse et pas la tof...  )


Attention ! Big Brother is watching you ! :afraid:


----------



## joubichou (5 Décembre 2006)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Décembre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> http://www.image-dream.com/image.ph...nym/bf57af7eab42aa7d63b13cb4d6d21376.jpg[/img


Je ne savais qu'Apple faisait aussi des casques de chantier.


----------



## Grug (5 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Je ne savais qu'Apple faisait aussi des casques de chantier.


c'est pas un casque de chantier, c'est un concept newtonien &#224; usage cibl&#233;.


----------



## joubichou (5 Décembre 2006)

exact


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Presbyte ?




mais non, de Tours (la ville)


----------



## macmarco (5 Décembre 2006)




----------



## mado (5 Décembre 2006)

Vous z'avez de beaux yeux, vous savez ?! :love: (ça sonne moins bien que chez Gabin, désolée)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> L'oeil était à Marco et regardait MacGé...



Marco c'est deux yeux et surtout "un oeil" ; l'oeil de l'excellent photographe qu'il est.


----------



## Melounette (5 Décembre 2006)

C'est bien connu....





C'est les plus beaux les yeux de myope.

MacMarco.
Fabfab, comme d'hab, épouse-moi.:love:​


----------



## alèm (6 Décembre 2006)

_parce que tu me fais du bien,
parce que je te fais sourire en carré
parce que tu es belle
et que la peinture c'est rigolo_


----------



## supermoquette (6 Décembre 2006)

Parce qu'il me faut des cours de stabilit&#233;


----------



## macmarco (6 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Parce qu'il me faut des cours de stabilit&#233;



Pas seulement.... 




supermoquette a dit:


>



J'ai remplac&#233; le lien, le tien &#233;tait foireux.
L&#224;, on voit bien le flou de boug&#233;.   

Ceci dit...


TibomonG4 a dit:


> ...
> Pour rester dans le sujet, le petit c&#244;t&#233; sympathique Francis Bacon de l'autoportrait n'aura &#233;chapp&#233; &#224; personne



Tout &#224; fait d'accord.


----------



## Captain_X (6 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Parce qu'il me faut des cours de stabilit&#233;
> 
> *non*



c'est paske t'&#233;tais ajeun, fallait boire un canon et hop tu bouges pu


----------



## elKBron (6 Décembre 2006)

Captain_X a dit:


> fallait boire un *canon* et hop tu bouges pu


et pourquoi pas un nikon ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2006)

elKBron a dit:


> et pourquoi pas un nikon ?



Parce que la somnolence est un effet secondaire  
Pour rester dans le sujet, le petit c&#244;t&#233; sympathique &#224; la Francis Bacon de l'autoportrait n'aura &#233;chapp&#233; &#224; personne


----------



## Lila (6 Décembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ....Pour rester dans le sujet....



..l'est où ton portrait ?...


----------



## Amok (6 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Fabfab, épouse-moi.:love:​



Allez, fab', ne te fais pas prier comme ca !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Décembre 2006)

Moi aussi j'ai des yeux.... :mouais:  

Sur celle là ça se voit pas, (ça dépend des fois) mais normalement mes yeux sont verts clair sur l'extérieur et vert plus foncé-marron à l'intérieur... (maintenant je passe à la couleur des cheveux ! )


----------



## Majintode (6 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Parce qu'il me faut des cours de stabilité



J'ose? J'ose pas? Allez, j'ose... "Loréal, parce que je le v(e)aux bien."

Ok, y a personne qu'a compris, sauf moi...


----------



## da capo (6 Décembre 2006)




----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2006)

Bon allez, la cam &#233;tant pourrie rentabilisons la veste et monztrons ce joyeux vaio


----------



## Grug (7 Décembre 2006)

dark vador sors de ce corp !


----------



## ange_63 (7 Décembre 2006)

Comment se r&#233;signer &#224; accepter que d&#233;sormais, quand je veux te voir, 
je me heurte au fait que tu n&#8217;as plus que cette plaque de marbre froid en guise toit. 
Un nouveau No&#235;l sans toi.


----------



## alèm (7 Décembre 2006)

*D&#233;sol&#233; Paul,  je suis intervenu avec la force de frappe nucl&#233;aire.

la prochaine fois, ban de 24H.  :modo:*


----------



## Captain_X (7 Décembre 2006)

pour une fois que c'est pas moi... bref ....


----------



## alèm (7 Décembre 2006)

Captain_X a dit:


> pour une fois que c'est pas moi... bref ....



_tu sais, Captain, il ya un MGZ devant mon pseudo... _


----------



## macmarco (7 Décembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (7 Décembre 2006)




----------



## ange_63 (7 Décembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> http://static.flickr.com/114/316648093_ac81fa8cd7.jpg



Merci!!!!!   
:rose: :love: 
Tr&#232;s jolie photo!! 
&#231;a me touche beaucoup!


----------



## mado (7 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## esope (8 Décembre 2006)

et en plus c'est la première photo posté depuis mon macbook tout neuf reçu ce midi..:rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (8 Décembre 2006)

Celle-ci elle est pour odré


----------



## Captain_X (8 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4082149 a dit:
			
		

> _tu sais, Captain, il ya un MGZ devant mon pseudo... _




non ca oué j'avais vu, mais je voulais dire : "pour une fois que c'est pas moi..... qui fout la merde"



mado a dit:


> http://flore.durieux.free.fr/photos/foulard.jpg​



je t'ai jamais trouvé très nette comme fille


----------



## Amok (8 Décembre 2006)

Autoportrait f&#233;lin

(taille de la griffure sur la cuisse : environ 10 cms)​


----------



## WebOliver (8 Décembre 2006)

Un nioub? 

ln_mimil?


----------



## supermoquette (8 Décembre 2006)

Si la griffure fait 10 cm tes poils sont donc d'&#233;paisseur millim&#233;trique. Je n'avais donc pas trop bu


----------



## Amok (8 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Si la griffure fait 10 cm tes poils sont donc d'&#233;paisseur millim&#233;trique. Je n'avais donc pas trop bu



Je viens de mesurer pr&#233;cis&#233;ment* : la "vraie" griffure, tr&#232;s apparente, fait 7 cm. Pour les poils, c'est du pelage de loup, alors ca explique. 


* Et allez, le falzar sur les chevilles et le double d&#233;cim&#232;tre &#224; la main. Si quelqu'un &#233;tait entr&#233;, je te dis pas la situation pr&#234;tant &#224; confusion ! 

Pour Mado : le fond est en noir et blanc, pour bien faire apparaitre la griffure ! Je ne suis pas si blafard que ca !


----------



## mado (8 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Si quelqu'un était entré, je te dis pas la situation prêtant à confusion !




C'est ce que je me dis souvent


----------



## ange_63 (8 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> http://pr.photographies.free.fr/photos/griffes.jpg
> 
> Autoportrait félin
> 
> (taille de la griffure sur la cuisse : environ 10 cms)​



  Oups désolée la prochaine fois j'me couperais les ongles   :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (8 Décembre 2006)

D'habitude les griffures c'est dans le dos.
Qu'est ce qui nous prouve que c'est bien une cuisse ??


----------



## alèm (8 Décembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> D'habitude les griffures c'est dans le dos.



je confirme !


----------



## Amok (8 Décembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> D'habitude les griffures c'est dans le dos.
> Qu'est ce qui nous prouve que c'est bien une cuisse ??



J'ai promis de ne rien dire à Ange, alors je ne dis rien !


----------



## ange_63 (8 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> J'ai promis de ne rien dire &#224; Ange, alors je ne dis rien !



  ouai tient ta langue ... 

​&#224; d&#233;faut d'autre chose....
 
:rateau:


----------



## Amok (8 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4083142 a dit:
			
		

> *pensez à poster des photos hein !*



Tiens, juste pour toi mon Alemou :




​


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2006)

Pauvre bête


----------



## jahrom (8 Décembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> D'habitude les griffures c'est dans le dos.
> Qu'est ce qui nous prouve que c'est bien une cuisse ??



Bon après explication, effectivement, il peut y avoir des exceptions... 




​


----------



## ange_63 (8 Décembre 2006)

dommage elle est un peu rayée...


----------



## Amok (8 Décembre 2006)

ange_63 a dit:


> dommage elle est un peu ray&#233;e...



Ah, l&#224;, c'est pas moi !


----------



## ange_63 (8 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Ah, là, c'est pas moi !




    :love:


----------



## jahrom (8 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Ah, là, c'est pas moi !




Pour le coup, je me disais que cette boule manquait de poils !!


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Décembre 2006)

1950​
_En espérant que ce soit moins lourd à charger_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Décembre 2006)

ange_63 a dit:


> http://static.flickr.com/103/317129999_a3e2328081.jpg
> 
> dommage elle est un peu ray&#233;e...


Mais elle est de circonstance.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Celle-ci elle est pour odré
> 
> Attention à l'autruchite aïgue !​



Qu'est ce que tu as fait avec cette plume ?


----------



## kanako (8 Décembre 2006)

et hop ! un petit AP pour mes 600 posts (j'les ai m&#234;me pas vu passer !)


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

Il a un petit air de Tom Hanks, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4083882 a dit:
			
		

> Il a un petit air de Tom Hanks, non ?


Mouais En plus constipé.  Mais ça reste un joli castor.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

Ah ben ouais.. mais il bosse son gainage, l&#224;, &#231;a fait la taille de gu&#234;pe et les fesses fermes  Normal qu'il paraisse "pr&#233;occup&#233;"


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Mouais En plus constipé.  Mais ça reste un joli castor.





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4083893 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben ouais.. mais il bosse son gainage, là, ça fait la taille de guêpe et les fesses fermes  Normal qu'il paraisse "préoccupé"


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4083882 a dit:
			
		

> Il a un petit air de Tom Hanks, non ?



Tu vois, Dendi, je t'avais bien dis que tu lui ressemblais...  

Un ôtôgrafe!


----------



## jahrom (9 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4083882 a dit:
			
		

> Il a un petit air de Tom Hanks, non ?


Si. 



			
				odr&#233;;4084057 a dit:
			
		

> http://perso.orange.fr/minigourd/images/langue.jpg



C'est pas bien de tirer la langue comme &#231;a !


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Si.
> 
> 
> 
> C'est pas bien de tirer la langue comme &#231;a !



surtout une si petite !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4084104 a dit:
			
		

> surtout une si petite !
> 
> http://netivot.free.fr/decembre2006/langue.jpg


Tiens. Un nouveau concours (celui ou celle qui a la langue la plus longue) ?  

Moi, je ne participe pas. J'ai perdu d'avance.


----------



## nato kino (9 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4084104 a dit:
			
		

> surtout une si petite !
> http://netivot.free.fr/decembre2006/langue.jpg



Mesdemoiselles, ne vous fiez pas à cet énergumène, ce qu'il exhibe bien volontier à tout bout de champ n'est en aucun cas une "langue" mais un appendice reproducteur de poulpe !!  

Rémi, s'pèce de vilain Cracken va !!


----------



## kanako (9 Décembre 2006)

nato kino a dit:


> Mesdemoiselles, ne vous fiez pas à cet énergumène, ce qu'il exhibe bien volontier à tout bout de champ n'est en aucun cas une "langue" mais un appendice reproducteur de poulpe !!


Ah ! mais c'est une photo hors charte alors ! 
c'est maaaaaaal :rateau: 




sinon, petit AP du matin (que j'ai pas pris ce matin) :


----------



## Grug (9 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4084104 a dit:
			
		

> surtout une si petite !



avale ou recrache, mais fais quelque chose :affraid:


----------



## Foguenne (9 Décembre 2006)

Il y a des traditions qui ont du bon, comme les autoportraits avec les nouvelles recrues de l'h&#244;pital et ou les plus jolies lors de la f&#234;te de l'h&#244;pital. 
















euh, oui j'ai de nouvelles lunettes, oui j'ai mal &#224; la t&#234;te ce matin et oui j'ai pris du poids.


----------



## wip (9 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4083882 a dit:
			
		

> Il a un petit air de Tom Hanks, non ?


Ca dépend du film...  

En tout cas, excellent Dendrimère ! Au début, j'ai pas pijé, mais je me suis dis que quelque chose clochait quand même... je te trouvais un peu... tendu !!


----------



## teo (9 Décembre 2006)

clairement pas le moment de le faire rigoler


----------



## Captain_X (9 Décembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> et oui j'ai pris du poids.




on en connait d'autre, mais il s'affiche pas avec de si jolies filles, par contre quel athlète


----------



## Foguenne (9 Décembre 2006)

Le super héros qui ne boit que de l'eau.  
(20 D posé sur le bar.  )


----------



## benkenobi (9 Décembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Le super h&#233;ros qui ne boit que de l'eau.



T'as un accord &#233;crit de toutes ces jolies demoiselles pour diffuser leur photo sur le net ? 


Et par hasard, tant qu'on y est....
T'aurais pas l'accord pour diffuser leur num&#233;ro de t&#233;l...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2006)




----------



## jugnin (9 Décembre 2006)

Aujourd'hui, pour le téléthon, y faisait plutôt beau.


----------



## Captain_X (9 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2006)

Merci l'ami


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2006)

_il ets o&#249; ton truc &#224; quatre pattes &#224; fourrure polaire ? 
_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2006)

Dans le casque, pardi !


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4084956 a dit:
			
		

> Dans le casque, pardi !



_dis donc, au lieu de poster des imb&#233;cilit&#233;s tu veux bien en revenir au sujet et poster ton AP ??? mdr et vite_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4084944 a dit:
			
		

> Merci l'ami


Et &#231;a ? C'est quoi ?


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Décembre 2006)

_alem & pascal disent qu'il est interdit de citer les images dans ce thread, tu veux bien &#233;diter ton message SVP ?_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2006)

Ouais ouais... J'y penserai.
T'as pas tant changé que ça toi, hein ?


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2006)

'tain, je vois toujours pas ton gros matou !  un jeune chat tout musculeux ouais mais ton gros, j'l'vois pas !


----------



## Captain_X (10 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4084944 a dit:
			
		

> Merci l'ami




a ton service


----------



## macelene (10 Décembre 2006)

un kissssssssssssss  et au  lit  :rateau:  ​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2006)

Mon éventail en pvc et moi


----------



## rezba (10 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4084944 a dit:
			
		

> *Backcat en miroir dans son casque aux reflets rouge, trop de la balle.*


----------



## sofiping (10 Décembre 2006)

Captain_X a dit:


> bah si t'avais tant pu t'aurais mis la langue non ?



trop soft ... 

ok Alem ... j'en dois au moins un la !!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2006)

Merci de bien vouloir rester dans le sujet. Les uns comme les autres. &#199;a &#233;vitera au gentil mod&#233;rateur de faire des heures sup' et de perdre un peu de la s&#233;r&#233;nit&#233; qui le caract&#233;rise (son &#233;l&#233;gance f&#233;line j'en parle m&#234;me pas tellement c'est guedin.)


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Merci de bien vouloir rester dans le sujet. Les uns comme les autres. Le mod&#233;rateur est en route.



il est arriv&#233;. 
*
Si des tensions existent entre vous, je vous prie de bien vouloir en causer en priv&#233;.

*


DocEvil a dit:


> Merci de bien vouloir rester dans le sujet. Les uns comme les autres. &#199;a &#233;vitera au gentil mod&#233;rateur de faire des heures sup' et de perdre un peu de la s&#233;r&#233;nit&#233; qui le caract&#233;rise (son &#233;l&#233;gance f&#233;line j'en parle m&#234;me pas tellement c'est guedin.)



&#231;a m'a presque g&#226;ch&#233; le beau cadeau qu'on m'a fait au m&#234;me moment. Mais en fait, ce cadeau (un autoportrait) est tellement beau que non, je vais pouvoir aller me coucher le sourire aux l&#232;vres.`

le premier qui dit "et la bave" est banni 24H ! 

ps : fais gaffe Doc, ya Bobby qui habite ton corps.


----------



## benjamin (10 Décembre 2006)

"et la bave"...  :rateau:

// bon, maintenant, faut que je supprime les messages d&#233;valid&#233;s, c'est &#231;a ? :mouais:


----------



## Captain_X (10 Décembre 2006)

sofiping a dit:


> trop soft ...
> 
> ok Alem ... j'en dois au moins un la !!!




c'est toujours plus sensuel qu'un doigt dans le nez non ?


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2006)

_


benjamin a dit:



			"et la bave"...  :rateau:

// bon, maintenant, faut que je supprime les messages d&#233;valid&#233;s, c'est &#231;a ? :mouais:
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


&#224; force d'&#234;tre avec une blonde, elle a d&#233;teint ?!! :affraid: :affraid:

tu fais in tiot b&#233;cot &#224; ch'tiote et teu m'effaces squ'is diso ch&#233;s mots teut crap&#233;s lo steuplait  min benchamin! _ 

(pour la bave, c'est salaud ! je te bannis 24H du Cercle pour la peine !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Décembre 2006)

Pffffff !!!!! y'en a qui ont peut être grossi ... mais moi j'ai pris un sacré "coup de vieux" en quelques semaines... ... ... ... 
Non ! en fait, j'ai toujours été comme ça ...:love:


----------



## nato kino (10 Décembre 2006)

C'est pas l'emballage qu'on aime ( d'ailleurs difficile de faire autrement sur le forum  ) !! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Décembre 2006)

Euh ! Merci à tous ceux qui m'ont fait remarquer que j'avais un écran d'ordinateur dans l'oeil ... en fait, ça faisait 20 minutes que je me demandais pourquoi j'avais si mal...:rateau::rateau:

Bande de nases, va !!!!!!!


----------



## mamyblue (11 Décembre 2006)

J'aime bien les ongles de mes pieds...   ​


----------



## WebOliver (11 Décembre 2006)

Perso j'aurais plut&#244;t pris du ch&#234;ne massif...


----------



## jpmiss (12 Décembre 2006)

A la demande g&#233;n&#233;rale d'elisnice:


----------



## ange_63 (12 Décembre 2006)

C'est clair qu'on voit vraiment bien son bronzage là!!!  
 C'est trop beau là où tu es!!!! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Décembre 2006)

Moi quand je bande dans mon jeans, j'&#233;vite de me prendre de profil histoire de pas trop frimer...


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Décembre 2006)

​ 
 (Une fois agrandie, l'image n'a pas un grain génial... :rateau: Mais je n'ai que 1,3 mégapixels sur mon Nokia 6230i.  )


----------



## kanako (12 Décembre 2006)

sympa ;-)

mais te plaint pas trop, c'est la résolution que j'ai sur mon APN (mon téléphone portable quant à lui ne prend ni ne lit de photos) :rateau: et c'est déjà pas mal









(çui-là je crois que je l'avais pas encore posté)


d'ailleur il a été dur à faire cet AP (et aussi celui du même genre que j'avais posté y a un moment) : 





:rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Miss Piggy et moi​


Y'a vraiment qu'un Suisse pour bouffer une tirelire


----------



## Amok (12 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Y'a vraiment qu'un Suisse pour bouffer une tirelire




C'est énorme !!!!!
   :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Y'a vraiment qu'un Suisse pour bouffer une tirelire



Ah m**** j'ai pas pensé à ça...


----------



## jahrom (12 Décembre 2006)

Mais qu'ils sont cons !!!



Mais drôle.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:


> (Une fois agrandie, l'image n'a pas un grain génial... :rateau: Mais je n'ai que 1,3 mégapixels sur mon Nokia 6230i.  )



 Jimmy Neutron attitude


----------



## jpmiss (12 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Moi quand je bande dans mon jeans, j'évite de me prendre de profil histoire de pas trop frimer...



En fait c'est une hémorroïde. Le piment ça irrite.

  :rateau:


----------



## mamyblue (12 Décembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (12 Décembre 2006)

Mamy tu fais du photoshop maintenant ?  :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Décembre 2006)

*On dirait une cabane*
pour nain de jardin.


----------



## da capo (12 Décembre 2006)

Ce que je pr&#233;f&#232;re, c'est l'&#233;chelle pour atteindre la porte !

<no-flood>






</no-flood>


Non, je ne suis pas presbyte&#8230; juste myope sans lentille


----------



## La mouette (12 Décembre 2006)

Laurent Gerra ?

<no-flood>






Mangez des Chokitos 

</no-flood>


----------



## Melounette (12 Décembre 2006)

Y a des fois, la vie, elle prend des pitain de coups d'accélération.
Je m'aime, toi là-bas je t'aime, et puis toi aussi, d'ailleurs je vous aime tous. Viendez, on va tous se rouler des gros pallots.
Gnèèèè.​


----------



## da capo (12 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> on saute on saute !​





Melounette a dit:


> Viendez, on va tous se rouler des gros pallots.
> Gnèèèè.



Preums !


----------



## Melounette (12 Décembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Preums !


Non, c'était Benkenobi.



elisnice a dit:


> les nouvelles sont bonnes, Melou ?
> très joli autoportrait en tout cas :love:


Merci.
Disons que, comme dirait iNano, j'ai trouvé mon "arbre".
Et demain....
It's the Macbook's day.:style:​


----------



## r0m1 (12 Décembre 2006)

Bon, et bien apr&#232;s vous avoir fait un autoportrait sur l'ensemble de ma journ&#233;e, un sur mes fins de soir&#233;es cuit&#233;es... voici le nouveau sur mon r&#233;veil du matin...





_Clic dessus pour m'avoir en tout grand... _​

----> Et encore j'ai &#233;t&#233; gentil, je vous ai fait gr&#226;ce du gratter de *******s et de la douche matinale avec la t&#234;te en vrac


----------



## mado (12 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Melounette in love
> ​



/mode envie on
Belle illustration de l'énergie que l'amour peut provoquer..
/mode envie off


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> Bon, et bien après vous avoir fait un autoportrait sur l'ensemble de ma journée, un sur mes fins de soirées cuitées... voici le nouveau sur mon réveil du matin...



C'est donc toi qui a acheté la chemise à Fab Fab ?


----------



## r0m1 (12 Décembre 2006)

odr&#233;;4088489 a dit:
			
		

> C'est donc toi qui a achet&#233; la chemise &#224; Fab Fab ?



gnagnagna 

j'ai toujours dit que c'&#233;tait m&#233;ga classe moi !!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *On dirait une cabane*
> pour nain de jardin.



et ton autoportrait l'est où?

oui, je sais, le mien suit... à mon rythme.:love:


----------



## jugnin (12 Décembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> heu&#8230; j'ai l'impression que &#231;a concerne plus le travail&#8230; non ?




L'amour du travail peut &#234;tre



Allez,_ un doque sta&#239;le flou_ :


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2006)

_*en passant, si vous voulez causer pour rien, vous avez divers logiciels tels Skype, iChat, MSN, ... merci.
*_


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

jugnin a dit:


> Allez,<i> un doque sta&#239;le flou</i>&#8230;



M'est avis que le nabot &#224; gauche va se faire p&#233;ter la gueule&#8230;


----------



## mado (12 Décembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> heu j'ai l'impression que ça concerne plus le travail non ?



Bah, je me suis trompée alors  Ça aurait pu ressembler à ça.



 (Alem, pour toi, j'avais enlevé le deuxième miroir  Un jour de doute. Collée contre un mur. Où on essaie de se regarder dans les yeux. Je le fais moins bien que toi)


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Bah, je me suis trompée alors  Ça aurait pu ressembler à ça.
> 
> 
> 
> (Alem, pour toi, j'avais enlevé le deuxième miroir  Un jour de doute. Collée contre un mur. Où on essaie de se regarder dans les yeux. Je le fais moins bien que toi)


_
sur ce sujet, beaucoup m'auront ému. peu m'auront touché en plein cur. il y a elle et toi, mes amies... merci à vous mes chéries. :love:



pour ce qui est de se regarder dans les yeux,  _


----------



## kanako (13 Décembre 2006)

:sleep: 
dodo

bin bonne nuit &#224; tous, et bravo pour ces derni&#232;res pages  

vous remarquerez ma superbe pendule que j'ai pas p&#251; prendre en photo &#224; temps pour "72h&#8230;"


----------



## macmarco (13 Décembre 2006)




----------



## dool (13 Décembre 2006)

Etat du moment...flou et d&#233;formation de la t&#234;te...suite de la s&#233;rie :mouais: 






Global  !

Le caf&#233; est pour toi Flo !


----------



## mamyblue (13 Décembre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> Mamy tu fais du photoshop maintenant ?  :affraid: :affraid:


Non joubichou faut pas avoir :affraid: j'ai pas encore photoshop  Je vais peut-être me le faire offrir, on me la soufflé à l'oreille mais je pense pas que c'est pour demain  Et pourtant y parrrait que c'est


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

Ouais&#8230; enfin c'est surtout un outil de professionnels, photoshop. C'est s&#251;rement un peu surdimensionn&#233; pour int&#233;grer une photo d'identit&#233; dans une photo de paysage.


----------



## kanako (13 Décembre 2006)

(ouais je sais je ne poste que des AP&#8230; mais bon, j'ai plus de mal &#224; retoucher les autres pour le web)


----------



## macmarco (13 Décembre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> Non joubichou faut pas avoir :affraid: j'ai pas encore photoshop  Je vais peut-&#234;tre me le faire offrir, on me la souffl&#233; &#224; l'oreille mais je pense pas que c'est pour demain  Et pourtant y parrrait que c'est
> ​







Il est tr&#232;s sympa cet autoportrait, Mamy.  
Il y a aussi Gimp, qui est un Photoshop opensource gratuit, avec lequel tu peux d&#233;j&#224; bien t'amuser. 


Sympa aussi ton dernier autoportrait, Kanako !


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Décembre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


>


----------



## Captain_X (13 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4089099 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais enfin c'est surtout un outil de professionnels, photoshop. C'est sûrement un peu surdimensionné pour intégrer une photo d'identité dans une photo de paysage.




surtout quand on connait le prix de la bête


----------



## doudou83 (13 Décembre 2006)

En passant par la place Dauphine (Paris)




​


----------



## Captain_X (13 Décembre 2006)

doudou83 a dit:


> En passant par la place Dauphine (Paris)



qui n'a toujours pas meilleurs mine


----------



## jpmiss (13 Décembre 2006)

Captain_X a dit:


> qui n'a toujours pas meilleurs mine


 Mais toujours mieux que la place blanche


----------



## Captain_X (13 Décembre 2006)

et c'est heureux


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)




----------



## kanako (13 Décembre 2006)

petit AP du soir
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il est chouette mon niou pull noir non ?
bon il est niou d'un petit peu, mais voilà la photo elle arrive maintenant



merci pour vos cdb, la photo (précédente) datait en fait de fin novembre (elle aurait aussi pû s'appeller solitude) je ne suis capable de poster ce genre de photo qu'après un certain temps


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Décembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (14 Décembre 2006)




----------



## toys (14 Décembre 2006)




----------



## maiwen (14 Décembre 2006)

tom et morguy :love: joli

khyu, joli autoportrait 

je vous &#233;pargne la vue de mes joues XXL :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

Je voulais juste dire que je trouvais que les autoportraits &#233;taient cycliques, c'est &#224; dire, que par exemple dans cette page on a commenc&#233; par du sombre et puis y'a toys qui poste quelque chose de joyeux et il ouvre ainsi un autre cycle (mon post peut aussi vous influencer) : les &#233;changes ne se font pas que verbalement ...

C'est super banal comme reflexion 

Edit : Bon le voil&#224;, intitul&#233; "un jour j'aurais une id&#233;e"


----------



## alèm (14 Décembre 2006)

_ah bah mince alors, on avait pas remarqué il est où ton autoportrait ? 
_


----------



## Spyro (14 Décembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> je vous &#233;pargne la vue de mes joues XXL :afraid:


T'as tort, c'est mignon les hamsters  


Moi par contre j'ai un panda chez moi, c'est mignon aussi. (Et j'ai un oeil aussi).


----------



## Picouto (14 Décembre 2006)

Travail d'équipe





​


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Décembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Travail d'équipe
> 
> Toph
> ​



Il doit y avoir deux vampires dans la bande, il n'y en a qu'un seul qui se reflète dans le parquet !


----------



## Jec (14 Décembre 2006)

Dans les rues de Jodhpur ... 
image pas trop grande pour éviter d'entrer dans l'intimité de l'urineur au fond à droite ...


----------



## Picouto (14 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il doit y avoir deux vampires dans la bande, il n'y en a qu'un seul qui se reflète dans le parquet !


Ah ben merci ! J'arrête pas de répéter à ma femme que les lingettes à parquet c'est de la merde... soit disant que c'est plus facile... féniasse oui !!!  Il est beau l'résultat tiens ! :hein:


----------



## alèm (14 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4090759 a dit:
			
		

> tof



On dirai que tu es chauve...


----------



## alèm (14 Décembre 2006)

_


Khyu a dit:



			On dirai que tu es chauve... 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


pas encore mais ça vient... 

_


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2006)

Etre pel&#233; ou tondu, tel est le dilemme d'Alem. 

En attendant, je passe la barre la t&#234;te &#224; l'envers.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Décembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Etre pelé ou tondu, tel est le dilemme d'Alem.
> 
> En attendant, je passe la barre la tête à l'envers.
> 
> ...



Ben, comme ça, et vu la loi de la gravitation, pas étonnant, que t'aies plus de cheveux.


----------



## alèm (14 Décembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Etre pelé ou tondu, tel est le dilemme d'Alem.



_tondu par une très charmante jeune femme ! :rose::love: (j'en connais déjà des jalouses ! )





_


----------



## alèm (14 Décembre 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (14 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4091287 a dit:
			
		

>



On dirait le profil de tintin avec la petite houpette


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Stargazer (15 Décembre 2006)

C'est l'effet picon ou me trompe-je ?


----------



## kanako (15 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

c'est marrant c'qu'on peut faire avec Photoshop :love:​


----------



## ange_63 (15 Décembre 2006)

Le* vendredi soir*...Hé oui c'est comme ça!

 :rose:


----------



## Grug (15 Décembre 2006)

ange_63 a dit:


> Le* vendredi soir*...H&#233; oui c'est comme &#231;a!
> 
> :rose:


:affraid: :waou:

j'attends impatiemment la  photo du samedi


----------



## da capo (15 Décembre 2006)

ange_63 a dit:


> Le* vendredi soir*...Hé oui c'est comme ça!
> 
> :rose:



j'attends le samedi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Décembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> j'attends le samedi&#8230;


Moins de 4 heures &#224; attendre. 

Tu seras pr&#234;te ange_63 ?


----------



## ange_63 (15 Décembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> :affraid: :waou:
> 
> j'attends impatiemment la  photo du samedi






starmac a dit:


> j'attends le samedi&#8230;



:rose: :rose: 
Il y a de l'&#233;cho?  
:rose: :rose: 
Nan le samedi j&#8217;suis trop occup&#233;e pour prendre des AP, et le dimanche on se remet du vendredi et du samedi ! lol


----------



## r0m1 (15 Décembre 2006)

ange... no comment :love:  




J'ai toujours voulu &#234;tre un peu mauvais gar&#231;on 






edit: j'avoue je me suis un tit peu grandi...:rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2006)

ange_63 a dit:


> :rose: :rose:
> Il y a de l'écho?
> :rose: :rose:
> Nan le samedi jsuis trop occupée pour prendre des AP, et le dimanche on se remet du vendredi et du samedi ! lol



Dommage, parce que si tu sors comme ça ce soir, vu la météo, on aurait enfin pu savoir à quoi ressemble la schtroumphette en vrai


----------



## Tyite Bulle (15 Décembre 2006)

Aheum... on s'&#233;clate dans une salle de bain


----------



## Spyro (15 Décembre 2006)

C'est celle-là que je veux !!! Taille réelle !!   :hein:


----------



## maiwen (15 Décembre 2006)

​
pour satisfaire &#224; la demande de certains ... ah bah vi mais on voit pas mes joues de hamster c'est censur&#233; &#231;a quand m&#234;me :rose:

edit : bon maintenant on veut des hommes tous nus !!! nam&#233;o


----------



## Stargazer (15 Décembre 2006)

Et merde ... :hein:


----------



## lumai (15 Décembre 2006)

Où comment tuer le temps dans un hôtel impersonnel... 







Edit : oui, en général les hôtels rechignent sur le chauffage, mais là c'était le contraire ! ​


----------



## nato kino (15 Décembre 2006)

Au moins ça avait l'air bien chauffé... :rateau:


----------



## da capo (15 Décembre 2006)

lumai a dit:


> Où comment tuer le temps dans un hôtel impersonnel...



 'tain je voudrais écrire quelque chose de bien mais non, cela ne vient pas.

c'est beau.

je crois que cela suffit pour résumer mon impression


----------



## Spyro (15 Décembre 2006)

(bon en fait je vais pas "flooder" des bêtises, je vais plutôt poster un autoportrait)







_(c'est la suite de celui avec le panda, qui explique pourquoi on y voit pas ma pupille)_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Décembre 2006)

...vous êtes toutes plus jolies les unes que les autres... en vous voyant, je pense à ma fille que je n'ai plus vue depuis une semaine et qui me manque ... mais ... elle vient demain passer la journée avec moi !:love:
Alors demain, on commencera la journée par du shopping, ensuite un peu de shopping avant d'aller déjeuner, et puis shopping l'après-midi et le soir ... non ! quand même pas !!!!


----------



## Picouto (15 Décembre 2006)

lumai a dit:


> O&#249; comment tuer le temps dans un h&#244;tel impersonnel...
> 
> tof
> 
> ...



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


Dis moi que tu es sur Paris mercredi prochain, Carole !!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...vous êtes toutes plus jolies les unes que les autres... en vous voyant, je pense à ma fille que je n'ai plus vue depuis une semaine et qui me manque ... mais ... elle vient demain passer la journée avec moi !:love:
> Alors demain, on commencera la journée par du shopping, ensuite un peu de shopping avant d'aller déjeuner, et puis shopping l'après-midi et le soir ... non ! quand même pas !!!!



Je crois qu'il t'a insulté Spyro.


----------



## toys (16 Décembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> ​
> pour satisfaire &#224; la demande de certains ... ah bah vi mais on voit pas mes joues de hamster c'est censur&#233; &#231;a quand m&#234;me :rose:
> 
> edit : bon maintenant on veut des hommes tous nus !!! nam&#233;o



heu s'est pas forc&#233;ment un probl&#232;me sa!!!!!!!


----------



## teo (16 Décembre 2006)

Ce gars m'épate 
Il a une orthographe terrible mais c'est quand même le plus fort dans le genre "je me lâche"  

_rom1: j'ai cru un instant que tu avais mis ton numéro de portable _

Une grande page AP de la part de chacun  

Maiwen, malgré l'adversité, tu es trop forte ! Niveau AP et niveau provoc' ! 200% !!! 
Et ça marche


----------



## macmarco (16 Décembre 2006)

toys a dit:


> heu s'est pas forcément un problème sa!!!!!!!







Mon dieu ! Un homme à poële !!  :affraid:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Je crois qu'il t'a insulté Spyro.


Arrrghhhhhh !!!!!!! :afraid::afraid: ... ma journée est fichue !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ange_63 (16 Décembre 2006)

lumai a dit:


> Où comment tuer le temps dans un hôtel impersonnel...
> 
> http://static.flickr.com/126/323328735_29e1c89eba.jpg
> 
> ...



Tu devrais aller plus souvent dans ces hôtel impersonnel    
:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## alèm (16 Décembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Une grande page AP de la part de chacun



18 posts, 8 autoportraits chez moi... j'ai connu beaucoup mieux.


(d&#233;sol&#233;, &#231;a fait deux fois que &#231;a tombe apr&#232;s un de tes posts ou que &#231;a rebondit sur un de tes posts, c'est pas volontaire mais je veux juste faire remarquer que &#231;a pullule pas les AP, ceux qui commentent pourraient rebondir sur ceux des autres)

moi, j'aime ton clown triste Tyite Bulle, toi aussi tu sais te l&#226;cher _(comme &#231;a chaque AP aura eu son commentaire en dehors toute confr&#233;rie)_


----------



## IceandFire (16 Décembre 2006)




----------



## ange_63 (16 Décembre 2006)

Pour ceux qui voulaient vendre 
leur âme au diable   pour avoir une photo du samedi,
 il ny a vraiment pas de quoi se damner ! :d






 

Merci pour vos mp et cdb   :love:


----------



## kanako (16 Décembre 2006)

Bravo &#224; tous pour vos AP, c'est vrais que ces deux derni&#232;res pages sont tr&#232;s belles&#8230;

voil&#224; mon &#339;il :


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Décembre 2006)

Je vous présente Marcel.  








Et, par avance, joyeux Noël à tous et à toutes !


----------



## chandler_jf (16 Décembre 2006)




----------



## chandler_jf (16 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Je vous présente Marcel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est qui, le type en rouge, à côté de Marcel ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est qui, le type en rouge, à côté de Marcel ?


Moi, pardi. Et je ne suis pa si rouge que ça !


----------



## Grug (16 Décembre 2006)

ok, donc comme s&#233;ries en cours nous avons &#171;valises en gros plan&#187;&#8230;
(alem t'es vache de reclamer le matin au reveil)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Do it yourself


----------



## maiwen (16 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


>



nespa  :fiou:




on pourra pas dire que je ne poste pas


----------



## Grug (16 Décembre 2006)

ange_63 a dit:


> Pour ceux qui voulaient vendre
> leur &#226;me au diable   pour avoir une photo du samedi,
> il n&#8217;y a vraiment pas de quoi se damner ! :d
> 
> ...



Guettons la fin de journ&#233;e&#8230;


----------



## lumai (16 Décembre 2006)

Des essais sur les effets de couleur de mon APN. Là c'est couleurs froides, mais en fait ça rend tout bleu ! 





​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Décembre 2006)

Normal, le bleu est une couleur froide


----------



## Spyro (16 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Grug (16 Décembre 2006)




----------



## teo (16 Décembre 2006)

il en manque juste 7 et je fais une équipe 

Pour me faire pardonner pour n'avoir pas assez posté d'AP ces derniers temps, Oh Alèm  





D'autres en cours...


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Décembre 2006)

Je ne r&#234;ve plus
Je ne fume plus
Je n'ai m&#234;me plus d'histoire
Je suis seul sans toi
Je suis laid sans toi
Je suis comme un orphelin dans un dortoir

Je n'ai plus envie
De vivre ma vie
Ma vie cesse quand tu pars
Je n'ai plus de vie
Et m&#234;me mon lit
Se transforme en quai de gare quand tu t'en vas

Je suis malade, compl&#232;tement malade
Comme quand ma m&#232;re sortait le soir
Et qu'elle me laissait seul avec mon d&#233;sespoir
Je suis malade, parfaitement malade
T'arrives - on ne sait jamais quand
Tu pars - on ne sait jamais o&#249;
Et &#231;a va faire bient&#244;t deux ans que tu t'en fous​


----------



## Lastrada (17 Décembre 2006)

Tu es contente de ta hi fi, sinon ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Décembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Tu es contente de ta mini chaîne hi fi, sinon ?



Elle est chou hein? Je suis sûre que t'es vert de jalousie là...


----------



## jahrom (17 Décembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Je ne rêve plus
> Je ne fume plus
> Je n'ai même plus d'histoire
> Je suis seul sans toi
> ...




Bah, te mets pas dans cet état, j'étais juste descendu chercher du pain bibiche...


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Décembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Je ne rêve plus
> Je ne fume plus
> Je n'ai même plus d'histoire
> Je suis seul sans toi
> ...



Tout ça c'est parce que tu minges pas assez le manganeou...

Enfin moi j'dis ça, j'dis rien...


----------



## Grug (17 Décembre 2006)

du temps o&#249; j'&#233;tais sc&#233;nariste &#224; Hollywood&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> du temps où j'étais scénariste à Hollywood


C'est vrai que tu as bien connu Rudolph Valentino


----------



## teo (17 Décembre 2006)

le reste des équipes rentre de l'entrainement dominical à l'instant... avant de filer au Lou pour un repos bien mérité   





Vers version grand format en cliquant sur l'image.




_Narcissisme quand tu nous tiens _


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> le reste des équipes rentre de l'entrainement dominical à l'instant... avant de filer au Lou pour un repos bien mérité
> 
> [URL]http://static.flickr.com/137/324906344_31e8800d0f.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



Alors, un qui bosse, deux qui le surveillent, deux qui glandent, et un qui pionce, et après, on s'étonne que ça n'avance pas !


----------



## joubichou (17 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Dendrimere (17 Décembre 2006)




----------



## maiwen (17 Décembre 2006)

postons quand les autres n'y sont pas


----------



## ange_63 (17 Décembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> postons quand les autres n'y sont pas
> 
> http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/3456/bueejk0.jpg​



 :love:  
Très sympa!!


----------



## r0m1 (17 Décembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> postons quand les autres n'y sont pas
> 
> http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/3456/bueejk0.jpg​



Chez moi y a un problème , je vois rien y'a trop de buée .... 

:rateau:


----------



## Picouto (18 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Décembre 2006)

la vache, j'ai eu le même radio-réveil pour mes 13 ans...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> la vache, j'ai eu le m&#234;me radio-r&#233;veil pour mes 13 ans...



J'ai aussi le m&#234;me, mais lorsque je l'ai achet&#233;, en 87 ou 88, tu ne devais gu&#232;re avoir plus de 13 ans 


EDIT : Ah tiens, si, un peu plus


----------



## Picouto (18 Décembre 2006)

C'était à l'époque où SO*Y construisait des trucs fiables... plus de 20 ans qu'il fonctionne sans un seul problème :love: ... et le cube redevient à la mode


----------



## Grug (18 Décembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> le reste des équipes rentre de l'entrainement dominical à l'instant... avant de filer au Lou pour un repos bien mérité
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moi, quand je me multiplie, tel superman j'utilise une cabine


----------



## da capo (18 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

En tout cas, moi je n'ai aucunes prétentions...

Non... Vraiment aucunes!...  









  ​


----------



## toys (18 Décembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> postons quand les autres n'y sont pas
> 
> http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/3456/bueejk0.jpg​



GGRRRrrrrRRRRRRrrrrRRR
:rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Décembre 2006)




----------



## WebOliver (18 Décembre 2006)

Dur dur d'arriver derrière Fab'Fab. Qu'à cela ne tienne...  




Dédicace à Marie84...  (je te l'avais dit...  )​


----------



## Grug (18 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


>


C'est plus gueule de sitcom, c'est gueule de western


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

Un peu stressé Fab'Fab' ?


----------



## la(n)guille (18 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> une signature qui parle de Direct 8



Mais tu sais que tu as une sacré chance de passer sur la chaine qui a les pires programmes de toutes les chaines francophones du monde entier... et je parle aussi des télévisions africaines...


----------



## dool (18 Décembre 2006)

Avis aux mesdames Irma qui trainent par là ... 


WebO...le cochon te vas si bien !!!


----------



## La mouette (18 Décembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Dur dur d'arriver derrière Fab'Fab. Qu'à cela ne tienne...



Rends le caddie de la Migros


----------



## Aurélie85 (18 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Rends le caddie de la Migros



Jme disais bien qu'il en manquait un au magasin...


----------



## da capo (18 Décembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Jme disais bien qu'il en manquait un au magasin...



Ah, toi aussi tu te consoles en allant faire des courses ?

Triste vie


----------



## Aurélie85 (18 Décembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Ah, toi aussi tu te consoles en allant faire des courses ?
> 
> Triste vie&#8230;



Oui, mais je fr&#233;quente pas la migros... Surtout pas dans ces moments-l&#224;...

Moi, je suis juste charg&#233;e de compter les caddies et de courir apr&#232;s les voleurs de cochons!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

_Petit pari avec Maiwen..._


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Décembre 2006)

En sortant de la douche, les seveux mouillés


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Décembre 2006)

pouah


----------



## La mouette (18 Décembre 2006)

Qui m'a volé mes Kinder ?


----------



## La mouette (18 Décembre 2006)

*On a les noms de tout les flooder*    

Hein fiston ?


----------



## maiwen (18 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:
			
		

> Petit pari avec Maiwen...



voil&#224; qui est int&#233;ressant
s'eut &#233;t&#233; mieux sans rien  

ps : mouette, c'est fou ce qu'il te ressemble ton ptio


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> *On a les noms de tout les flooder*
> 
> Hein fiston ?


 
Trop mignon le mini LaMouette. 



maiwen a dit:


> voilà qui est intéressant
> s'eut été mieux sans rien


 
Giagniagnia...


----------



## Lastrada (18 Décembre 2006)

Il a pas un peu grossi, Fab*Fab ?



odré a dit:


> Un peu stressé Fab'Fab' ?


----------



## toys (18 Décembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> En sortant de la douche, les seveux mouillés
> 
> http://img334.imageshack.us/img334/1958/photo162ib6.jpg



pense a dormir aussi ta des serne de ouf


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Décembre 2006)

toys a dit:


> pense a dormir aussi ta des serne de ouf



cernes :sleep: Quoique je suppose qu'il a utilis&#233; le maquillage de sa m&#232;re


----------



## chandler_jf (18 Décembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> voilà qui est intéressant
> s'eut été mieux sans rien



Enfin c'est toi qui a posé le pari nan :rateau:


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2006)

*photos plizeeeeeeee !!
*


----------



## Grug (19 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4096700 a dit:
			
		

> *photos plizeeeeeeee !!
> *


----------



## mamyblue (19 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4096700 a dit:
			
		

> *photos plizeeeeeeee !!*


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Décembre 2006)

(PS : Merci à la personne qui m'a aidé à améliorer le rendu de ces photos avec Photoshop, et qui se reconnaîtra.  )​


----------



## vousti (19 Décembre 2006)

de retour du taf pour moi c'est l'heure de me jeter dans les bras de morphée, pas dans ceux de morfler


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Décembre 2006)

vousti a dit:


> de retour du taf pour moi c'est l'heure de me jeter dans les bras de morphée, pas dans ceux de morfler



Mickey Rourke!!!  :mouais:


----------



## Grug (19 Décembre 2006)

autoportrait de mon telephone


----------



## vousti (20 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mickey Rourke!!!  :mouais:




Thanks 

heu.... enfin sauf si ça veut dire que j'ai la même gueule cassée que lui maintenant:mouais:


----------



## vousti (20 Décembre 2006)

voici ma ou plutôt mes sources de bonheur .....
le jour où elles ont découvert  photobooth


----------



## joubichou (20 Décembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (20 Décembre 2006)

autoportrait avec le D200


----------



## joubichou (20 Décembre 2006)

oh ben elle,d'abord c'est pas vrai,y'a des autoportraits o&#251; je suis avec des dames sans montrer mon gros truc    :mouais:  enfin au d&#233;but


----------



## da capo (20 Décembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> vous contentez souvent de nous montrer votre gros truc  :rateau: :rose:



gros truc, gros truc   si seulement   

































je me contente d'un si petit apn


----------



## vousti (20 Décembre 2006)

c'est de mon nez dont tu parles


----------



## soget (20 Décembre 2006)

d'choux


----------



## supermoquette (20 Décembre 2006)

Une posteuse, qui veut rester anonyme, c'est dit que sous mon air de satyre &#231;a allait passer. Comme je suis grand seigneur et que l'image est  b... b.. belle la voici :


----------



## mado (20 Décembre 2006)

Très belle photo. Et très belle posteuse  Tu vas faire des jaloux..


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Décembre 2006)

Un autre en sortant de la douche 








PS: Imageshack remarche très bien


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Un autre en sortant de la douche



Beau Gosse TinTin!  







_D&#233;sol&#233; pour la qualit&#233;..._


----------



## teo (21 Décembre 2006)

T'es un des Daft Punk, c'est &#231;a ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> T'es un des Daft Punk, c'est ça ?



Et moi qui pensais rester incognito...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2006)

J'arrive pas à dormir alors je dessine (de tête).







@ la posteuse anoyme: Respects. La classe.


----------



## Aladisse (21 Décembre 2006)

c'est beau non ? 
je parle du pentax.


----------



## jahrom (21 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Une posteuse, qui veut rester anonyme, c'est dit que sous mon air de satyre ça allait passer. Comme je suis grand seigneur et que l'image est  b... b.. belle la voici :



Je ne savais pas que tu connaissais ma mère !


----------



## mado (21 Décembre 2006)

Pour ceux qui ont cru que j'envoyais mes photos à SM  (ceci dit y'a pire comme confusion..)

Enfin, vous m'imaginez faire une image aussi nette ??! Et puis j'aime bien faire les choses moi même généralement.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Décembre 2006)

Ceci dit d'autres anonymes sont les bienvenues sur mon serveur 

_Et d&#233;sol&#233; pour les autres mecs d'&#234;tre tellement exceptionnel que &#231;a &#171;tombe&#187; sur moi _


----------



## dool (21 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Pour ceux qui ont cru que j'envoyais mes photos &#224; SM  (ceci dit y'a pire comme confusion..)
> 
> Enfin, vous m'imaginez faire une image aussi nette ??! Et puis j'aime bien faire les choses moi m&#234;me g&#233;n&#233;ralement.



c'est dingue &#231;a aussi, d&#232;s qu'on parle de c.ul &#231;a "tombe" sur toi !  

bon pour pas flooder :hein: rien de satisfaisant mais voil&#224;...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> c'est dingue &#231;a aussi, d&#232;s qu'on parloe de c.ul &#231;a "tombe" sur toi !
> 
> bon pour pas flooder :hein: rien de satisfaisant mais voil&#224;...



dCool, ta photo !


----------



## maiwen (21 Décembre 2006)

Marie84 a dit:


> @ la posteuse anoyme: Respects. La classe.



merci  



j'avais signé la photo c'était pas si compliqué


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'avais signé la photo c'était pas si compliqué



Rien remarqué moi...



(Le flood c'est mal + sakaï depuis la dernière tof'...)


----------



## Joelaloose (21 Décembre 2006)

Epidémie de grippe ?


----------



## Amok (21 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Pour ceux qui ont cru que j'envoyais mes photos à SM


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2006)

C'est glauque la prison :rateau: ( le nom de ma salle de bain ndlr ..)


----------



## joubichou (21 Décembre 2006)

voyez donc cette bonne mine de non fumeur


----------



## vousti (21 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Une posteuse, qui veut rester anonyme, c'est dit que sous mon air de satyre &#231;a allait passer. Comme je suis grand seigneur et que l'image est  b... b.. belle la voici :
> 
> *ici on ne cite pas.*


  on a trouv&#233; la nouvelle v&#233;nus de milo:modo:


----------



## N°6 (21 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ceci dit d'autres anonymes sont les bienvenues sur mon serveur
> 
> _Et désolé pour les autres mecs d'être tellement exceptionnel que ça «tombe» sur moi _




*#@& !*  C'est sûr que c'est plus classe d'avoir ça sur son tableau de bord que des posters de cassoulet  !!!   






_Oui, toi là-bas au fond, tu ne perds rien pour attendre ! _


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Décembre 2006)

"quand je veux" oui mais quoi Doc ? ai pas bien saisi ta requête :love::love::love:


----------



## teo (22 Décembre 2006)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Edit: Dernière modification par Sindanárië Hier à 23h39. Motif: suite au "chpokk" de Doquévile


Doquéville est un usurpateur 
Le Chpok!©® est une marque déposée dans le cadre du coup de boule _Made in macgeneration for teo only_. Si son utilisation frauduleuse se poursuit, je lâche mes avocats


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Décembre 2006)

pauvre Doquéville, attaquer un faible femme t'as pas honte téo ?


----------



## teo (22 Décembre 2006)

honte moi ?  

Naan 

_Et puis, je m'arr&#234;terai l&#224; paske floudre c'est mal, mais mon petit doigt me dit que Docque c'est pas le seul &#224; l'utiliser mon &#169;hpok ! _


----------



## Niconemo (22 Décembre 2006)

*Moi aujourd'hui.*
(avec des vrais morceaux de sinusite-otite-rhino-and-co dedans)




Légende : 
 Au moins j'ai pas la gastro ​


----------



## Aladisse (22 Décembre 2006)

je crois avoir déjà vu ici ce genre de montage, mais tant pis; fait il y a 2/3 ans:


----------



## jahrom (22 Décembre 2006)

Aladisse a dit:


> je crois avoir déjà vu ici ce genre de montage, ...



Mais pas du tout, tu es le premier


----------



## mado (22 Décembre 2006)

Hmmm, Edward Hopper.. mais juste pour ça hein !  :love:


----------



## benkenobi (22 Décembre 2006)

Aladisse a dit:


> je crois avoir déjà vu ici ce genre de montage, mais tant pis; fait il y a 2/3 ans:




Et oui, DocEvil a des fans partout, c'est terrible ! 


*Note* : image réservée à un public averti et majeur.


----------



## La mouette (22 Décembre 2006)

Regarde le profil de bord de celui qui a post&#233; 

Edit pas flooder


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2006)

Bon, j'ai rien dit.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Regarde le profil de bord de celui qui a posté
> 
> Edit pas flooder




oui mais quand meme je ne peux pas resister .......une petite air de jonny non ?


----------



## Tyite Bulle (23 Décembre 2006)

jsaispaspourquoi​


----------



## jahrom (23 Décembre 2006)




----------



## La mouette (23 Décembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> oui mais quand meme je ne peux pas resister .......une petite air de jonny non ?



Mon cerveau fuit et a fuit depuis longtemps


----------



## N°6 (23 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Majintode (23 Décembre 2006)




----------



## jahrom (23 Décembre 2006)

Ouaahh le gagnant de la Starac !!!!


----------



## Majintode (23 Décembre 2006)

Est-ce un roc ou un pic ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Décembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Ouaahh le gagnant de la Starac !!!!


C'est vrai que sans la barbe, il lui ressemble.


----------



## Majintode (23 Décembre 2006)

(juste un dernier comm' public après j'arrête Alèm, promis   )

Ben il est pas mal Cyril non ?
 

Mais je ne chante pas aussi bien que lui...
(et faut sortir le vendredi soir les mecs... ou bien matter autre chose que TF1...   )


----------



## da capo (23 Décembre 2006)




----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2006)

t'&#233;coute pink floyd ?


----------



## Captain_X (23 Décembre 2006)

non il a fum&#233; leurs disques


----------



## Virpeen (23 Décembre 2006)

Moi aussi, je prépare Noël...  (pas facile de cadrer quand on n'a pas les bras assez grands...  :rateau: )


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Décembre 2006)

Virpeen a dit:


> Moi aussi, je prépare Noël...  (pas facile de cadrer quand on n'a pas les bras assez grands...  :rateau: )
> 
> ​


Le père fouettard... Doooooccc, ton père Noël à toi est arrivé :love:


----------



## macmarco (23 Décembre 2006)

Starmac Style.


----------



## meskh (23 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Aladisse (23 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2006)

je profite avec cette photo pour vous faire un tres tres tres gros  bizouzzzz :love: 

et vous souhaiter un beau Noel  et de de tres belles choses pour 2007 











ps : je n'ai vraiment pas le temp de vous le souhaiter a chaqu'un de vous en privé comme dans le passé , veuillez me pardonner :rose:


----------



## .Steff (24 Décembre 2006)




----------



## fpoil (24 Décembre 2006)

Au soleil il y a quelques jours :


----------



## La mouette (24 Décembre 2006)

*Ho! Ho! Ho!




*

*Joyeux Noël !!*​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> *Ho! Ho! Ho!
> Joyeux Noël !!
> *​


*

mais quelle idée de se raser la barbe !!!    

toi t'es un FAUX pere noel     




:love: :love:*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2006)

Un post sans fautes?...:mouais: 

Tu n'es pas la vraie Tatav!!!!!

   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2006)

_Elle date de 2 ans, mais c'est pô grave!_

*Joyeux Noël tout le monde!*


_Joyeux Noël tout seul..._


----------



## da capo (24 Décembre 2006)

*Joyeux Noël tout le monde!*


Moi, je prends la route (quel bonheur )


----------



## mamyblue (24 Décembre 2006)

J'ai eu la chance de rencontrer le Père Noël !!! :love:




Et nous vous souhaitons un joyeux Noël !!!   :love:​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2006)

Je sens qu'on va atteindre des sommets...


----------



## da capo (24 Décembre 2006)

Nous c'est la mère noël qui a posé !​


----------



## Captain_X (24 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je sens qu'on va atteindre des sommets...



oué des sommets abyssaux


----------



## jahrom (24 Décembre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> J'ai eu la chance de rencontrer le Père Noël !!! :love:
> Et nous vous souhaitons un joyeux Noël !!!   :love:​



Le père noël porte des lunettes !!!


----------



## mamyblue (24 Décembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Le père noël porte des lunettes !!!


Non si tu regardes bien c'est ses cheveux que tu vois, il ne porte pas de lunette. Par contre moi oui


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2006)

Sacré MamyBlue...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Sacré MamyBlue...



Ah ben oui, elle est comme ça...
On a pourtant bien essayé de la décalaminer...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2006)

« Nous » vous souhaitons, à toutes et à tous, un très heureux Noël.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2006)

Quand je disais qu'on atteindrait des sommets...    :love:


----------



## Captain_X (24 Décembre 2006)

t'as notions du sommet est... particuli&#232;re


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> doc pere noel
> 
> &#171; Nous &#187; vous souhaitons, &#224; toutes et &#224; tous, un tr&#232;s heureux No&#235;l.





cher doc pere noel ,

n' oublie pas ma chaussette accroch&#233;e a la porte de la biblioteque a cot&#233; du sapin,
oui c'est bien la rose ray&#233; , oui je sais elle est "normale" mais celle special noel je ne la trouve plus pareil pour mon bonnet rouge de mere noelle  :hein: :hein: :hein: 

mais cela ce n'est pas grave non ?  


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2006)

Captain_X a dit:


> t'as notions du sommet est... particuli&#232;re


Autant que tes commentaires sont superflus et que ta notion de l'autoportrait est insuffisante&#8230;
Cela dit, joyeux No&#235;l tout de m&#234;me, mauvaise t&#234;te.


----------



## Captain_X (24 Décembre 2006)

navr&#233; de ne pas avoir la fibre narcissique...

quand &#224; joyeux et no&#235;l ce sont des mots qui vont si mal ensemble... 
mais bon amuser vous tant que vous pouvez


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2006)

cher capitain

avoir ou pas la fibre narcissique n'a rien a voir avec le fait de  souhaiter les bonnes fetes a qui veux les entendre

a moi cela me fait plaisir  



ce sera mon dernier message , je vais mettre mes plus belles paillettes et feter en famille un joyeux No&#235;l ......
je sais , pas tout le monde a cette chance


----------



## Galatée (24 Décembre 2006)




----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2006)

Captain_X a dit:


> la fibre


ça fait bien chier


----------



## toys (24 Décembre 2006)

bon noel a tous et que la force soit avec vous


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> image




je savais que t'avais un lien de parenté avec les Oompas-Loompas


----------



## vousti (25 Décembre 2006)

las vegas parano le retour


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> *Ho! Ho! Ho!
> 
> urltropgrande*
> 
> *Joyeux No&#235;l !!*​



*Joyeux No&#235;l &#224; toi et ta famille !*


----------



## Lastrada (25 Décembre 2006)

Bon noël à toutes et à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

est que c'est normal que ma ishigt fait des photos aussi moches ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Décembre 2006)

Sindanárië a dit:


> je savais que t'avais un lien de parenté avec les Oompas-Loompas



    En plus rouge du bonnet


----------



## La mouette (25 Décembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> est que c'est normal que ma ishigt fait des photos aussi moches ?



Peut-être une question d'éclairage trop faible


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2006)

Captain_X a dit:


> navré de ne pas avoir la fibre narcissique...
> 
> quand à joyeux et noël ce sont des mots qui vont si mal ensemble...
> mais bon amuser vous tant que vous pouvez



Et pour les fautes, on fait comment ?


----------



## Captain_X (25 Décembre 2006)

ton sens de la r&#233;partie est impressionnant


----------



## alèm (25 Décembre 2006)

Captain_X a dit:


> ton sens de la r&#233;partie est impressionnant




malheureusement, nos camarades vont devoir se passer du tien dans ce sujet, d&#233;sormais. Joyeux N&#246;el&#8230; 

sonny : tu peux &#233;viter de provoquer ici ?


----------



## r0m1 (25 Décembre 2006)

bouffe, alcool, peu de temps de sommeil, famille etc...

je commence a cerner.... 




dures dures les p&#233;riodes de f&#234;te...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> bouffe, alcool, peu de temps de sommeil, famille etc...
> 
> je commence a cerner....
> 
> ...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Décembre 2006)

Marie84 a dit:


> Place &#224; l'inspecteur Derrick



Ah ouais c'est limite "on se retrouve &#224; son enterrement" l&#224; !


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Décembre 2006)

Marie84 a dit:


> C'est ça que tu appelles des cernes ?!
> 
> 
> Place à l'inspecteur Derrick​



Là non, je suis désolé on est plus proche des sacoches de moto qui vont se transmuter en malles-cabine


----------



## r0m1 (26 Décembre 2006)

Marie84 a dit:


> Ouarf ouarf ouarf!
> 
> C'est ça que tu appelles des cernes ?!
> 
> ...



J'admet que je suis battu... mais pour toi c'est du travail sur plusieurs mois dis moi


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2006)

Apr&#232;s avoir rencontr&#233; des gens autour de quelques bi&#232;res et avoir fini no&#235;l chez eux avec des shoot de rhum pendant 2 jours...







_Merci pour les CDB..._


----------



## Wind31 (26 Décembre 2006)

quand j'&#233;tais agriculteur...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Décembre 2006)

_Comme d'habitude, dans 24h pouf pouf._​


----------



## Aladisse (27 Décembre 2006)

bientot le nouvel ans, moi et mon groupe seront pret.


----------



## teo (27 Décembre 2006)

ce n'est qu'une cigarette...








et au moins on voit pas mes cernes


----------



## IceandFire (27 Décembre 2006)

Irish heart...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> et au moins on voit pas mes cernes


Sur le mur à peine pourrait-on apercevoir l'habituée du Luxembourg


----------



## La mouette (27 Décembre 2006)

Tout le monde est parti .....


----------



## jugnin (27 Décembre 2006)

...mais c'est pas grave


----------



## mamyblue (27 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Tout le monde est parti .....


 
Oui ! Mais nous avons passé un beau Noël non ..... :love:​ 


 
On est simplememt un peu triste... ​


----------



## macmarco (27 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Sindanárië (27 Décembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> image


  Terrible cet AP 
superbe image


----------



## macmarco (27 Décembre 2006)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4106480 a dit:
			
		

> Terrible cet AP
> superbe image





Merci ! 


[Edith]
Merci Vousti. 
Joyeuses les veuves, j'esp&#232;re !  
[/Edith]


----------



## vousti (27 Décembre 2006)

superbe AP macmarco











à propos de cernes...... resultat d'un abus de veuves


----------



## Dendrimere (28 Décembre 2006)




----------



## teo (28 Décembre 2006)

il y a 2 jours, face au Mont-Blanc, spéciale dédicace à Docevil


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Décembre 2006)

Je m'habille, fait froid.



Oh! des allumettes!
Promis, je prends du poid l'ann&#233;e prochaine.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2006)

Mon dieu ces jambes !


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2006)

_


supermoquette a dit:



			Mon dieu ces jambes !
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


toi aussi tu les trouves mince !   faut manger Aurélie !! 

_


----------



## WebOliver (28 Décembre 2006)

Ouais, faut manger Aur&#233;lie...


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Décembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> ​
> 
> Je m'habille, fait froid.
> 
> e.



'Tain le fouttoir :rateau: j'adore ce genre de déco Rococo-New-Age...

tu vas être bonne à marier avec Macinside... ça modernisera sa datcha soviétique tout en le laissant dans son élément


----------



## Aladdin Sane (28 Décembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais, faut manger Aurélie...



Ah bon? Faut manger Aurélie?

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2006)

Il faut manger ...

Jamais content ces mecs :mouais:


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2006)

_


odré a dit:



			Il faut manger ...

Jamais content ces mecs :mouais: 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


vraiment toutes des chieuses 

_


----------



## CataTon (28 Décembre 2006)

Aladdin Sane a dit:


> Ah bon? Faut manger Aurélie?
> 
> :love:


Tiens, j'avais compris la phrase comme ça aussi moi.
Sans doute parce que les portraits sont toujours un peu des auto-portraits :


----------



## Amok (28 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4107576 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> toi aussi tu les trouves mince !   faut manger Aur&#233;lie !!
> 
> _





WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais, faut manger Aur&#233;lie...




Non, non : parfaites comme ca ! On a envie de les prendre a son cou !  



			
				Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4107595 a dit:
			
		

> 'tu vas &#234;tre bonne &#224; marier avec Macinside... &#231;a modernisera sa datcha sovi&#233;tique tout en le laissant dans son &#233;l&#233;ment



Ah oui, surtout que notre Mackie national semble avoir un penchant pour les Helv&#232;tes...


----------



## WebOliver (28 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Amok (28 Décembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Me and you​




Ah oui, je me souviens bien de cette soirée.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Ah oui, je me souviens bien de cette soir&#233;e.



Ah oui... avec un certain Flamok...


----------



## MamaCass (28 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4107576 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> toi aussi tu les trouves mince !   faut manger Aurélie !!
> 
> _





WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais, faut manger Aurélie...





Aurélie85 a dit:


> Je m'habille, fait froid.
> 
> Oh! des allumettes!
> Promis, je prends du poid l'année prochaine.




Voyez, je suis pas la seule à le penser qu'elles sont maigres ces jambes... M'enfin, une promesse est une promesse!


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2006)

Aur&#233;lie85;4107904 a dit:
			
		

> Voyez, je suis pas la seule &#224; le penser qu'elles sont maigres ces jambes... M'enfin, une promesse est une promesse!



Suis-je le seul &#224; ne *pas* le penser ?


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Décembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2006)

_


Sindanárië a dit:



			une petite gueule de beau mec mais que si il a le même prénom que moi a encore un an de plus que moi jusque demain*
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


ça fait quelle sensation d'être vieux ?! 

promis, demain je trinque à ta santé mon gars ! 


*je triche, à peine deux mois 

_


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4107916 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> &#231;a fait quelle sensation d'&#234;tre vieux ?!
> 
> ...



qu'est-ce que j'devrai dire moen qui vient d'avoir 40 berges! franchement, me sens pas vielle  
t'es encore un gamin adorable R&#233;mi  :love:










p.s. 
_Y&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;, c'est Toi... tr&#232;s heureuse de te revoir par ici  Sindan&#225;ri&#235;_  :love:
p.s.2 
_pour Ast&#233;rix et la Zizanie: ok, j'vais faire comme si .. mais j'ai peine &#224; y croire_


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4107916 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> ça fait quelle sensation d'être vieux ?!
> 
> ...



l'âge du christ  c'est pas assez encore pffff 

Mais je comprends ce que tu ressens vis à vis de moi, je te comprends..; je sais ce que c'est... moi aussi je m'aime beaucoup 

[Mode Alèm]Dis donc ça commence à virer bordel ici... je vois pas beaucoup d'AP [/mode Alèm]:rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Décembre 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> _message avec coup de boule_


Merci 

Pour te répondre directement :

Mais non gribouille c'est pas moi, en fait il a un nouveau pseudo, c'est "tirhum" kk chose comme ça


----------



## mamyblue (28 Décembre 2006)

lalouna a dit:


> qu'est-ce que j'devrai dire moen qui vient d'avoir 40 berges! franchement, me sens pas vielle
> t'es encore un gamin adorable Rémi  :love:


Et :mouais: Je devrais dire quoi retraitée à 64 ans! 
Me sens pas vieille non plus... 
Non! La preuve je fais tjrs de la Gym. 
Bon là c'est le dernier jour avant les fêtes. 
On se la coule douce... Normal non... 
  :love:​


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4107576 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> toi aussi tu les trouves mince !   faut manger Aur&#233;lie !!
> 
> _



Bof.... moi j'pense qu'elle est bonnasse la Aur&#233;lie... &#231;a n'emp&#234;che que des fois bonnasse s'&#233;crit avec un C... mais bon dans l'ensemble &#231;a va... enfin pour une fille quoi...

Allez va... histoire que Alem vienne pas me faire chier la teub :






Vous remarquerez les superbes nappes de l'hotel "le petit chamois" &#224; valdeblore que je vous recommande pour son cot&#233; rustre...


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Décembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Bof.... moi j'pense qu'elle est bonnasse la Aurélie... ça n'empêche que des fois bonnasse s'écrit avec un C... mais bon dans l'ensemble ça va... enfin pour une fille quoi...



Fumer peut nuire aux spermatozoïdes et réduit la fertilité

Fumer peut diminuer l'afflux sanguin et provoque l'impuissance

Fumer peut détruire les neurones des sonnyboy

etc etc etc... à ta place je ferais gaffe. Pis va te faire mettre. Encore une fois, parce que ça suffit pas, apparemment.


----------



## r0m1 (28 Décembre 2006)

Un petit AP de circonstances, pas vraiment original, mais il me démangeait... je l'ai fait chez un pote qui m'a un peu pris pour un fou lorsqu'il m'a vu tourner autour de son sapin...


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Décembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Vous remarquerez les superbes nappes de l'hotel "le petit chamois" à valdeblore que je vous recommande pour son coté rustre...


 on se croirai chez Doquéville.

'ptain t'es chié Sonn', t'as même baffré le 'tit chocolat :rateau:


----------



## vousti (29 Décembre 2006)

allez...moi aussi je peux avoir les boules


----------



## vousti (29 Décembre 2006)

allez...moi aussi je peux avoir les boules

sindanarie j'te reconno t'es le frere de mat pokora

aurelie  change rien:love::love::love:


----------



## jahrom (29 Décembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


>



Fais gaffe sonny, si tu picoles trop tu finiras...



mamyblue a dit:


>



...aux alcooliques anonymes !!!


----------



## vousti (29 Décembre 2006)

:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Décembre 2006)




----------



## teo (29 Décembre 2006)

entre Haute-Savoie, Genève et Paris, dans la cabine de téléportation :rateau:​


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2006)

Me rappelle qql chose cet ascenseur


----------



## teo (29 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Me rappelle qql chose cet ascenseur



Ah ? 

M'étonne pas, y'a le même dans le donjon du Chateau non ? 



​

AP indochinois... le 22 déc. à l'Arena de Genève. Dernier concert 2006.

_Et 3 nuits par semaine..._


pfff... trop fort ce Nicolas S


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Suis-je le seul à ne *pas* le penser ?




Au moins on est deux... 

A moi :


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Décembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> image



t'as pas pris ta douche ? c'est quoi ces cheveux gras ?:mouais:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Décembre 2006)

Ca s'appelle du gel


----------



## maiwen (29 Décembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ca s'appelle du gel



le gel c'est hyper mauvais pour les cheveux ... et franchement, passer sa main dans les cheveux d'un mec qui met du gel c'est :sick: 

 

mais on fait tous des erreurs dans la vie


----------



## Stargazer (29 Décembre 2006)

Alors que la passer dans les cheveux d'une fille qui met de la bi&#232;re dessus c'est :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Décembre 2006)

Oui mais vu ma t&#234;te sans gel &#231;a compense


----------



## alèm (29 Décembre 2006)

_


Dark-Tintin a dit:



			Oui mais vu ma tête sans gel ça compense 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


c'est bien : tu es lucide. 


et en plus, quand on contemple les cheveux de ton père, on sait ce qu'il va arriver à ton gel   

_


----------



## Aurélie85 (29 Décembre 2006)

Moi j'aime passer ma main dans les cheveux d'un mec qui les a à 3 mm de longueure. :love:


----------



## alèm (29 Décembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Moi j'aime passer ma main dans les cheveux d'un mec qui les a à 3 mm de longueure. :love:




Rezba c'est -3mm !!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4108939 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> c'est bien : tu es lucide.
> 
> ...





Aurélie85 a dit:


> Moi j'aime passer ma main dans les cheveux d'un mec qui les a à 3 mm de longueure. :love:





			
				[MGZ] alèm;4108949 a dit:
			
		

> Rezba c'est -3mm !!



Rezba est le père de Dark-Tintin?


----------



## alèm (29 Décembre 2006)

_


Ed_the_Head a dit:



			Rezba est le père de Dark-Tintin?  




Cliquez pour agrandir...



ah non, car je ne suis pas l'oncle de Dark-tintin !! 
_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4108954 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> 
> ah non, car je ne suis pas l'oncle de Dark-tintin !!
> _


*QUOI!!!!* Tu couches avec la sur _de Rezba?_


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Décembre 2006)

Oulalala...

L'arbre g&#233;n&#233;alogique de MacG risque d'&#234;tre compliqu&#233; &#224; faire...


----------



## alèm (29 Décembre 2006)

_


Ed_the_Head a dit:



*QUOI!!!!* Tu couches avec la s&#339;ur de Rezba? 




Cliquez pour agrandir...



nan, juste avec son ex&#8230; mon ex-belle-soeur quoi&#8230;  

mado : si tu nous regardes !! 


(comment on  fait le e dans l'eau avec un clavier suisse-romand ?!! )
_


----------



## mado (29 Décembre 2006)

J'essaie juste de me souvenir 

:love:


----------



## alèm (29 Décembre 2006)

_


mado a dit:



			J'essaie juste de me souvenir 

:love:
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...



il est de mieux en mieux le GHB de supersaintmaclou !!   
_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Décembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Moi j'aime passer ma main dans les cheveux d'un mec qui les a à 3 mm de longueure. :love:



Quelle femme de goût!... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Décembre 2006)

Toi t'es chauve, c'est... diff&#233;rent


----------



## alèm (29 Décembre 2006)

_


Dark-Tintin a dit:



			Toi t'es chauve, c'est... différent 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


toi aussi en devenir !!   


moi aussi d'ailleurs  
_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Décembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Toi t'es chauve, c'est... diff&#233;rent



*JE NE SUIS PAS CHAUVE!
C'EST LES MARQUES D'USURE DUES AUX CUISSES!!!*


----------



## alèm (29 Décembre 2006)

sur ce, on stoppe le flood et on met une photo !! (pas moi, moi je fais ce que je veux, j'suis modo !!  et je f&#234;te mes 33 ans&#8230


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4108983 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> toi aussi&#8230; en devenir !!
> 
> ...



J'ai plus de marge que toi   

Je mets une photo dans 1min promis 

Vala :


----------



## Aurélie85 (29 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4108983 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> toi aussi&#8230; en devenir !!
> 
> ...



Lui aussi, je crois bien. Mais j'aime. Terriblement.

oui oui, la photo vient.

Voil&#224; voil&#224;. 

*Un AP de mon APN.*


----------



## da capo (29 Décembre 2006)

Aur&#233;lie85;4109045 a dit:
			
		

> oui oui, la photo vient.



Si elle vient &#224; pied, je veux bien revoir les jambes qui vont avec histoire de me faire une id&#233;e plus claire 


Edit : zut loup&#233;


----------



## CataTon (29 Décembre 2006)




----------



## divoli (29 Décembre 2006)

lalouna a dit:


> qu'est-ce que j'devrai dire moen qui vient d'avoir 40 berges! franchement, me sens pas vielle



Smile. Anything else.  


Je vais voir si je peux mettre une photo...


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Moi j'aime passer ma main dans les cheveux d'un mec qui les a à 3 mm de longueure. :love:



Va un jour falloir que tu arrêtes de fréquenter des baba cool...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Décembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Va un jour falloir que tu arrêtes de fréquenter des baba cool...



Les mous qui ont les cheuveux gras?...


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Fumer peut nuire aux spermatozoïdes Pis va te faire mettre. Encore une fois, parce que ça suffit pas, apparemment.



De toute façon, j'vous fiche tout dans les cheveux !!!


----------



## Aurélie85 (29 Décembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> De toute façon, j'vous fiche tout dans les cheveux !!!



Pas cool pour la mère de tes enfants ça...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> De toute façon, j'vous fiche tout dans les cheveux !!!


(Super... Amis de la poésie, bonsoir!)


Boucles-d'oreille...






Désormais il faut que je fasse gaffe au *FLNJ*...

​


----------



## La mouette (30 Décembre 2006)

Bonnes résolutions pour 2007 ...


----------



## mamyblue (30 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> http://img226.imageshack.us/img226/2889/alaplage2006gr8.jpg​


May she rest in peace.


----------



## lumai (30 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## nato kino (30 Décembre 2006)

Raaaaaaaah !! :love: :love: :love: 

Merci lumai.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2006)

Toi tu dois mater un chocolat...


----------



## macmarco (30 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Toi tu dois mater un chocolat...




Au fait, t'as rasé ta moustache ?


----------



## teo (30 Décembre 2006)

Nous nous sommes fait un nouvel ami pour la nouvelle année 

Il a un peu salopé l'appart, mais il est gentil, alors on l'a quand même invité pour le Réveillon demain :rateau: 





Invitez-le vous aussi ​


----------



## da capo (31 Décembre 2006)

vous &#234;tes beaux tous les trois.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2006)

il n'est que 14h30 , encore 6h devant moi pour me preparer pour cette nuit....
sa commence mal    je sais meme pas comment me coiffer    


et si je deboute en "palmier" la nouvelle ann&#233;e ?  






.....et je vous parle meme pas de comment je vais m'habiller


----------



## Sindanárië (31 Décembre 2006)

mdr


----------



## Amok (31 Décembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> je sais meme pas comment me coiffer .....et je vous parle meme pas de comment je vais m'habiller



:love::love::love::love::love:

Reste comme ca, pour moi c'est parfait !


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> il n'est que 14h30 , encore 6h devant moi pour me preparer pour cette nuit....
> sa commence mal    je sais meme pas comment me coiffer
> 
> 
> ...



Et une bonne claquasse dans ta chetron, pour commencer l'année non ?

File à la salle de bain, avec les autres !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> :love::love::love::love::love:
> 
> Reste comme ca, pour moi c'est parfait !



si je debarque là bas comme cela demain je serai sur les bouche de tous les portugais surtout les portugaises     

je te signale que là je ne suis pas maquillée , je porte un bas de jogging blanc , un vieux swett qui appartenait a fifille (10-12 ans) et des grosse chaussettes tres colorée antiderapantes    


......et je ne sais pas encore quel chiffon je vais mettre ce soir  :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> ......et je ne sais pas encore quel chiffon je vais mettre ce soir  :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:



Au moins t'es pas censée te déguiser en "cadavre exquis", toi  

T'en fous! Vas-y à poil!


----------



## Aurélie85 (31 Décembre 2006)

Marie84 a dit:


> Au moins t'es pas censée te déguiser en "cadavre exquis", toi



ah oui, Photo! Photo! je me réjouis d'avance de voir ce que ton inifine imagination nous a reservé!


----------



## Nephou (31 Décembre 2006)

et bonne année


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2006)

mais pas habillée comme cela 


j'ai testé , photographié  ........et renoncée    




avec veste
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





sans veste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





donc , la sortie sera surement avec un pantalon , botte (plate ) et chemise save the queen :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (31 Décembre 2006)

Habits - APN- Mac ...
Habits - APN- Mac ...
Habits - APN- Mac ...
Habits - APN- Mac ...
...


et puis non ...


----------



## benkenobi (31 Décembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> to veste or not to veste



L'important c'est pas la veste, c'est le décolleté !

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2006)

benkenobi a dit:


> L'important c'est pas la veste, c'est le d&#233;collet&#233; !
> :love:



et compter , pour le 1er janvier, sur  une belle poumonie ?   





edit : la mouette , sois content, pour une fois je ne pense pas boulot  

re edit : starmac, les chaussettes.......tu comptes pas faire un effort la dessus ?  

:love:


----------



## da capo (31 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Aurélie85 (31 Décembre 2006)

heu... c'est important de "s'habiller bien" pour le réveillon?

Parce que je me suis jamais "bien" habillée. Faudrait peut-être. Mais en même temps pour aller suer jusqu'au lendemain dans un club obscure dans lequel les gens dansent de toute façon moitié nus (pas tous hein, seulement une certaine gente masculine), pas besoin de se mettre sur son 31. 
ah! c'est là d'où ça vient cette expression, se mettre sur son 31? Marrant.
Allez, je vais faire un tour devant le miroir pour voir ma tête de nioube avec mes lunettes Harry Potter. Oui oui, je sais faut que je change. Chaque chose en son temps.


----------



## PawBroon (31 Décembre 2006)

Tu as piqué un gilet de sauvetage de la KLM pour sécuriser ta douche?

Bonnes fêtes de fin d'année à toutes et tous!


----------



## Aurélie85 (31 Décembre 2006)

PawBroon a dit:


> Tu as piqu&#233; un gilet de sauvetage de la KLM pour s&#233;curiser ta douche?
> 
> Bonnes f&#234;tes de fin d'ann&#233;e &#224; toutes et tous!



Je suis pas chez moi. Et je suis pas une voleuse. T'imagine le type qui se rend compte lors de la chute dans le vide de l'avion qu'il n'a pas de gilet de sauvetage? Le pauvre. Non, j'oserais pas lui faire &#231;a.  

Sont bizarre les Allemands parfois. Ils ont des go&#251;ts space pour la d&#233;co.


----------



## supermoquette (31 Décembre 2006)

lol les lunettes


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2006)

"Bonne Ann&#233;e" &#224; ceux qui y croient et juste "Ann&#233;e" aux autres  




Ouais je suis &#224; moiti&#233; blonde!!!







 

Mes pens&#233;es chaleureuses &#224; ceux qui bossent ce soir...​


----------



## da capo (31 Décembre 2006)

Un peu plus tard, une chemise plus loin et les chaussettes aussi. (t'as vu princess, je t'&#233;coute ?)





Voili, voil&#224;.


----------



## supermoquette (31 Décembre 2006)

tu vas pas sortir comme &#231;a tout de m&#234;me ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2006)

Cette fois, c'est parti. On respire. On y va.


----------



## divoli (31 Décembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> il n'est que 14h30 , encore 6h devant moi pour me preparer pour cette nuit....
> sa commence mal    je sais meme pas comment me coiffer
> 
> et si je deboute en "palmier" la nouvelle année ?
> ...



Bah la dernière fois que je t'ai vu, tu étais en peignoir, alors...


----------



## La mouette (31 Décembre 2006)

Bonne foire ! Mort à 2006, vive 2007 !


----------



## tirhum (31 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Cette fois, c'est parti. On respire. On y va.


Parfait, t'es tout beau, comme &#231;a !....


----------



## toys (31 Décembre 2006)

bonne année les gens je ne mes pas  de photo ce coup si car je sort de formation et j'ai une geule de troup du cul féroce.

bisous bisous


----------



## mamyblue (1 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Jec (1 Janvier 2007)

Pas de photo ... désolé presque hors sujet du coup mais je me dois de relever la perf de mamy ... Photoshop POWER!!!! très bonne année à tous !!!!!


----------



## PawBroon (1 Janvier 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Vous voyez flou, double ? Normal !


Très jolie.
Et puis double, ça prolonge le trouble de la soirée.
Hop un Aspegic!


----------



## clampin (1 Janvier 2007)

Pendant le r&#233;veillon disons vers minuit.....






Bonne ann&#233;e 2007


----------



## alèm (1 Janvier 2007)

_allez toys, Jec et PawBroon hors-sujet au prochain on se fait bannir du sujet !!    

ça commence bien hein ?!!   
_


----------



## joubichou (1 Janvier 2007)

lendemain de fête (pas trop abimé en fait)


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Janvier 2007)

J'étais sur que Saddam n'était pas mort !!!


----------



## joubichou (1 Janvier 2007)

merde je suis démasqué


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Janvier 2007)

Je sais pas pourquoi, mais je trouve la blague de très mauvais goût. Non, moi, j'arrive pas (encore) à rire de tout. M'enfin, j'suis jeune et bête...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Bonne foire ! Mort à 2006, vive 2007 !
> ​



mais pouquoi la mouete porte souvent des lunettes noires?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Janvier 2007)

Vous &#234;tes d&#233;j&#224; r&#233;veill&#233;s &#224; 16heures vous ? 

Vous &#234;tes vraiment des l&#232;ves-t&#244;t ! 







Faut que je retourne dormir... :sleep:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Janvier 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> lendemain de fête (pas trop abimé en fait)http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/5548/resizeddsc0881ie4.jpg




*C'est impossible*
ils ont pendu Saddam Hussein samedi !


----------



## alèm (1 Janvier 2007)

_bon&#8230; 



et si vous postiez des autoportraits ?
_


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2007)

_Oui chef!_


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Janvier 2007)

...alors je m'amuse un peu.


----------



## tirhum (2 Janvier 2007)

_Jour de l'An...._


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Janvier 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4111206 a dit:
			
		

> T'imagine le type qui se rend compte lors de la chute dans le vide de l'avion qu'il n'a pas de gilet de sauvetage? Le pauvre. Non, j'oserais pas lui faire &#231;a.



Ouaip, particuli&#232;rement au moment du survol des alpes suisses 

  

Edit : A oui, le portrait ! en 56K, sorry, je ne peux pas faire mieux :




Mais tous mes v&#339;ux &#224; tous quand m&#234;me !


----------



## mado (3 Janvier 2007)

Ici..


----------



## mado (3 Janvier 2007)

Et ailleurs.


----------



## Tyite Bulle (3 Janvier 2007)

Si c'est "trop" je l'enleverais. 

Edit: &#231;a l'&#233;tait. Mais tout de suite quand on montre un sein les gens r&#233;agissent plus rapidement, &#233;trange non ? 
....


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Janvier 2007)




----------



## supermoquette (3 Janvier 2007)

Ah... c'&#233;tait toi la chaufferie du forum ces deux derni&#232;res ann&#233;es


----------



## Grug (3 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> _Jour de l'An...._



grand flou va


----------



## alèm (3 Janvier 2007)

Tyite Bulle a dit:


> Si c'est "trop" je l'enleverais.
> 
> Edit: &#231;a l'&#233;tait. Mais tout de suite quand on montre un sein les gens r&#233;agissent plus rapidement, &#233;trange non ?
> ....



_booofff&#8230; la photo &#233;tait tr&#232;s jolie (et tu as un corps joliment sensuel :rose mais les gens r&#233;agissent plus &#224; une paire de fesses qu'&#224; un ou deux seins (except&#233; si tu mets de la confiture dessus ), j'en suis t&#233;moin&#8230; deux ans apr&#232;s, on m'en parle encore&#8230; 

__Hier soir, au m&#234;me moment, envie de dessiner. Merci &#224; Goethe, &#224; AlxZarbi et &#224; La P&Tasse Conditionn&#233;e&#8230; _

_



_​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2007)

Moi j'ai pas de sein à montrer là...

Par contre me voilà en compagnie de mon élan...


Sven Peterson







L'élan Suédois


(désolée les filles... Il fait ce qu'il peut mais il n'est pas redoutablement sexy, j'en conviens)
Quant à moi... :rateau: 

 
​


----------



## da capo (3 Janvier 2007)

aujourd'hui, je voulais tant effacer le décor, les rides et les cicatrices.
je voulais colorer ma vie en rouge et en jaune, sans réussite.
je reste en noir


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2007)




----------



## mamyblue (3 Janvier 2007)

Hummmmmm.... Pour bien commencer l'année !!! ​ 
Un bon gâteau aux fruits !!! :love:​


----------



## tirhum (3 Janvier 2007)

J'aime pas le kiwi !! :afraid:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> J'aime pas le kiwi !! :afraid:


Je connais cette blague, mais c'est avec du concombre.


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Janvier 2007)

C'est sens&#233; &#234;tre quoi le machin en haut dans le coin &#224; gauche ??? :mouais:

c'est &#233;pouvantable...


Moi &#231;a me fait peur... on dirais... non... c'est ignoble c'est pas possible... je n'ose le dire 

C'est us&#233; en tout cas... ou alors malade


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Moi j'ai pas de sein à montrer là...
> 
> Par contre me voilà en compagnie de mon élan...
> 
> ...



C'est toujours mieux avec elan...


----------



## Grug (3 Janvier 2007)

pas manger ! c'est de la deco !


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Janvier 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> C'est sensé être quoi le machin en haut dans le coin à gauche ??? :mouais:
> 
> c'est épouvantable...
> 
> ...




Meuh, c'est pas un truc en chocolat? Une tête des moines en choco! Slurp... Enfin, le tout là, je dois aussi avouer que ça donne pas très envie... Toute cette gélatine


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> pas manger ! c'est de la deco !


Retenez Macinside, je ne sais ce que ce genre d'objet, par sa forme, son odeur, sa couleur, pourrait déclencher chez lui 

Dites moi Mamyblue ?:love: (hahemmm...) c'est vous qui l'avez fait vous même ce joli tableau.. culinaire ???  gné ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2007)

voilà une vrai mamy, en voie de disparition, qui sait faire des gateaux :love: :love: :love: 

mais.....j'aime pas la patisserie ......c'est peut etre pour cela que je ne sais pas faire fonctionner mon four ?  




oui  , oui  alem ,  je sais , une foto .....mais pour quoi faire ?  

j'ai plus le palmier mais mes yeux sont toujours bleu


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2007)

Moi apr&#232;s &#231;a, je fais gr&#232;ve. C'est proprement insoutenable.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Janvier 2007)

AP tout bleu.


----------



## Grug (4 Janvier 2007)

Pleure pas webo, en cette ann&#233;e 007, james bond aussi est blond&#8230;


----------



## Aladisse (4 Janvier 2007)

comme j'ai rien d'interessant à poster dans vos plus belles photos je me venge avec un autoportrait tiré pendant le reveillon.






au fisheyes et avec des lunettes à 5, ca fait necessairement mal.  



bonne année à tous !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

Toum  emballée dans son cadeau de noel dans la dentelle et les rubans de satin by CH.TH.:love: 

Voir la pièce jointe 13047

:rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2007)

maiwen a dit:


> boah ... là c'est mal cadré



Ben, s'il n'y a rien à redire sur l'esthétique, ce qui dépasse du cadre risquerait aussi de dépasser de la charte


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

Une photo,
six chacaux (qui bavent ?)


----------



## Amok (4 Janvier 2007)

Bon, Touma&#239;, passe moi par MP toute la s&#233;rie : je te dirais ce qui est dans la charte ou pas.


Noflood : AP style "la mouette". Mal aux yeux, mal aux cheveux, call me Elwood !  :afraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Janvier 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> Toum  emballée dans son cadeau de noel dans la dentelle et les rubans de satin by CH.TH.:love:



C'est sûr que c'est mieux que les petits élastiques là, qui à force d'être sollicités cédent forcément


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Janvier 2007)

_et les AP alors ? si Alèm passe par là, ça va hurler grave :afraid:_


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

Après une telle débauche d'hormones, ça s'imposait.


----------



## Foguenne (4 Janvier 2007)

Grand sot !


----------



## Amok (4 Janvier 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Grand sot !



Vu l'inclinaison de la tête, je dirais surtout : "grand vantard !"  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (4 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Vu l'inclinaison de la tête, je dirais surtout : "grand vantard !"  :love:



héhé, j'ai hésiter à le rajouter et puis je me suis dit: "c'est le début de l'année, soyons sympa avec les amis."


----------



## macelene (4 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Après une telle débauche d'hormones, ça s'imposait.





...  il leur en faut peu pour être heureux...


----------



## Amok (4 Janvier 2007)

macelene a dit:


> ...  il leur en faut peu pour &#234;tre heureux...




                                TeNEmos PLaceres simPLes.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Tenemos placeres simples.


&#8230; et solitarus !

ONANISTE !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Vu l'inclinaison de la tête, je dirais surtout : "grand vantard !"  :love:


Cet autoportrait n'est que l'ébauche de ce qui aurait dû être. Son thème est la misère sexuelle et le personnage agenouillé regarde son double avec tristesse. C'est pourquoi la tête est penchée à ce point : elle est orientée vers le visage qui la domine.

Ce petit commentaire, semble-t-il, s'imposait également.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2007)

Les autres a dit:
			
		

> Plein d'allusions &#224; des pratiques dont on ne parle pas lors des conversations entre dames de la bonne soci&#233;t&#233; dans les salons de th&#233;





DocEvil a dit:


> Cet autoportrait n'est que l'&#233;bauche de ce qui aurait d&#251; &#234;tre. Son th&#232;me est la mis&#232;re sexuelle et le personnage agenouill&#233; regarde son double avec tristesse. C'est pourquoi la t&#234;te est pench&#233;e &#224; ce point : elle est orient&#233;e vers le visage qui la domine.
> 
> Ce petit commentaire, semble-t-il, s'imposait &#233;galement.



En gros, il est en pri&#232;re b&#233;ate devant son dieu, c'est &#231;a, hein ?


----------



## sylko (4 Janvier 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> La galerie est à jour....




Elle ne l'est plus?


----------



## jpmiss (4 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Cet autoportrait n'est que l'ébauche de ce qui aurait dû être. Son thème est la misère sexuelle.



T'as encore perdu ton iSight?


----------



## Craquounette (4 Janvier 2007)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Elle ne l'est plus?



C'est chandlerjf qui s'en occupe maintenant. Elle est &#224; jour ici


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

bon euh merci &#224; tous pour vos commentaires:rose: 




*photo enlev&#233;e &#224; demander si vous la voulez en MP aupr&#232;s de Touma&#239; (et qu'elle assume)*


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Janvier 2007)

Touma&#239;;4116006 a dit:
			
		

> vous pouvez l'acheter dans les grands magasins pour ceux qui m'ont demand&#233; l'adresse



Je sais d&#233;j&#224; qui  avec l'excuse bidon : _"nana j'tassure j'v&#233; pas le porter, c'est pour offrir... gn&#233;h&#233;h&#233; :rose:"_


----------



## alèm (4 Janvier 2007)

*je vous avais dit dans un autre sujet que j'aimais pas trop qu'on se moque de moi. je vous rappelle au titre du sujet.


ps : je dois vous expliquer la diff&#233;rence entre un autoportrait narcissique et de l'exhibitionnisme ?

* ce Forum s'appelle Portfolio. un Portfolio sert g&#233;n&#233;ralement &#224; recueillir la cr&#233;ativit&#233; de chacun. Chacun fait ce qu'il peut, je l'entends bien, je n'attends pas que tout le monde soit au niveau de Francesca Woodman ou Rembrandt Van Rhijn. C'est comme &#231;a que Foguenne et moi pensons et mod&#233;rons ce forum : tout le monde a la possibilit&#233; de s'exprimer. Beaucoup ici s'expriment en priv&#233; sur certains posteurs et notre non-action, cel&#224; s'explique parce que ces posteurs ne d&#233;rangent en rien le fonctionnement du forum et font preuve &#224; leur mani&#232;re, avec leurs moyens, de cr&#233;ativit&#233; (mamy ). Maintenant, si certains ont les v&#233;ll&#233;&#239;t&#233;s de montrer leur corps sans cr&#233;ativit&#233; ou avec autant d'appoint cr&#233;atif que les pages lingerie du catalogue La Red***suisses, grand bien leur fasse. Mais ceci ne se fera pas sur MacGeneration.*
*


----------



## freakstepper (4 Janvier 2007)

une douce mélopée dans les oreilles.....


----------



## alèm (4 Janvier 2007)

_mais non, je ne fais pas peur&#8230; je suis juste un leu d&#233;guis&#233; en agneau&#8230; 

faites un effort et je serais aussi cool qu'avant.
_


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Janvier 2007)

_nan, rien... à supprimer_


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

me voilà le soir du 31 .....pas de palmier ni de robe mais en chemise turquoise 







il devait etre plutot le 1 que le 31 vu ma tete :rateau:


----------



## freakstepper (4 Janvier 2007)

ça crunche, ça craque mais ça groove....


----------



## lumai (4 Janvier 2007)

Ha zut ! Tu as renoncé au palmier, Princesse !  :love:

J'ai retrouvé celui-ci. Ça sert des fois de fouiller les vieux dossiers. 






​


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## lufograf (4 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> plus de bottes ni de satin rose



Heu... attention ça fait quand même un peu catalogue Mattty (pas Mimi, les bijoux !)


----------



## pim (4 Janvier 2007)

Les AP avec l'iSight int&#233;gr&#233;e &#231;a compte ou pas ?


----------



## Picouto (4 Janvier 2007)

pim a dit:


> Les AP avec l'iSight intégrée ça compte ou pas ?
> 
> ​


Oui mais pas PhotoBooth 

va voir là


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> Heu... attention ça fait quand même un peu catalogue Mattty (pas Mimi, les bijoux !)



plus je vieillis moins j'en mets .......a une certaine epoque j'etais un veritable sapin de noel .....tellement parée que tulmonde pensait que je portais du faux donc on a jamais essayé de me braquer     



les bijoux c'est le principal péché des italiennes


----------



## pim (4 Janvier 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Oui mais pas PhotoBooth
> 
> va voir là


Ce qui est tr&#232;s amusant dans ta r&#233;ponse, c'est que c'est ma v&#233;ritable t&#234;te, sans d&#233;formation PhotoBooth ! Et oui, c'est pas pour rien que toute mon enfance on s'est fichu de moi : pourquoi t'as pas de cheveux (j'&#233;tais d&#233;j&#224; moiti&#233; chauve...), pourquoi t'as un grand front, pourquoi t'as des mains immenses, des grandes oreilles, etc.

Si tu veux je peux t'en refaire un en penchant la t&#234;te de l'autre c&#244;t&#233;


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Janvier 2007)

pim a dit:


> Ce qui est tr&#232;s amusant dans ta r&#233;ponse, c'est que c'est ma v&#233;ritable t&#234;te, sans d&#233;formation PhotoBooth ! Et oui, c'est pas pour rien que toute mon enfance on s'est fichu de moi : pourquoi t'as pas de cheveux (j'&#233;tais d&#233;j&#224; moiti&#233; chauve...), pourquoi t'as un grand front, pourquoi t'as des mains immenses, des grandes oreilles, etc.
> 
> Si tu veux je peux t'en refaire un en penchant la t&#234;te de l'autre c&#244;t&#233;



T'inqui&#232;tes pas, depuis le seigneur des anneaux de peter Jackson, les hobbits on la cote 

Regarde Doqu&#233;ville... m&#234;mes les trolls des cavernes sont aim&#233;s 
_(Doc si tu me lis, j'tembrasses... et poste nous encore qq AP)_


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Sindanárië (5 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> ​



C'est quoi le truc proéminent sous la couette... juste sous la pomme du mac ? :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2007)

Eh ouais. Je sais, chez moi c'est presque tout le temps le matin...


----------



## mamyblue (5 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


>


Bonne nuit WebO !!!


----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2007)

_


Sindanárië a dit:



			C'est quoi le truc proéminent sous la couette... juste sous la pomme du mac ? :mouais:
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


ah tiens, et dire que j'avais posé la même question en privé  

_


----------



## CataTon (5 Janvier 2007)




----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2007)

_ah l'humour&#8230; dire que certains ne comprennent pas&#8230; sa d&#233;finition&#8230; comme censure par exemple&#8230; faut relire ton dico&#8230; &#231;a aide pour le scrabble&#8230; je te jure que je n'y ai jamais vu toumai et cataton&#8230; 
_


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4116396 a dit:
			
		

> _ah l'humour dire que certains ne comprennent pas sa définition comme censure par exemple faut relire ton dico ça aide pour le scrabble je te jure que je n'y ai jamais vu toumai et cataton
> _


  J'ai peur de pas bien comprendre cette photo... ou plutôt de bien saisir certaines choses ?

On peut avoir une expliquation de texte ?

ET PIS C'EST PAS UN AUTOPORTRAIT CA ? :hein:


----------



## CataTon (5 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4116396 a dit:
			
		

> _ah l'humour dire que certains ne comprennent pas sa définition comme censure par exemple faut relire ton dico ça aide pour le scrabble je te jure que je n'y ai jamais vu toumai et cataton
> _








Extrait de mon dictionnaire :
_Examen des uvres littéraires, des spectacles et publications, exigé par le pouvoir, avant d'en autoriser la diffusion. Soumettre une pièce à la censure. Journal interdit par la censure. Commission de censure. ? censorial. Visa de censure d'un film. ? aussi autocensure.  Par ext. Ensemble des personnes chargées de délivrer cette autorisation; lieu où elles exercent leur fonction. La censure militaire a ouvert cette lettre. Le film est à la censure. La censure a ordonné des coupures. Les ciseaux de la censure._

Et puisque Toumaï me dit qu'elle ne peut pas répliquer sous peine d'être virée de 30 jours à 6 mois elle n'est donc pas libre de s'exprimer.


----------



## benjamin (5 Janvier 2007)

CataTon a dit:


> Extrait de mon dictionnaire :
> _Examen des &#339;uvres litt&#233;raires, des spectacles et publications, exig&#233; par le pouvoir, avant d'en autoriser la diffusion. Soumettre une pi&#232;ce &#224; la censure. Journal interdit par la censure. Commission de censure. ? censorial. Visa de censure d'un film. ? aussi autocensure. &#8211; Par ext. Ensemble des personnes charg&#233;es de d&#233;livrer cette autorisation; lieu o&#249; elles exercent leur fonction. La censure militaire a ouvert cette lettre. Le film est &#224; la censure. La censure a ordonn&#233; des coupures. Les ciseaux de la censure._
> 
> Et puisque Touma&#239; me dit qu'elle ne peut pas r&#233;pliquer sous peine d'&#234;tre vir&#233;e de 30 jours &#224; 6 mois elle n'est donc pas libre de s'exprimer.



La d&#233;finition est redoutable. Mais elle n'est pas applicable &#224; un forum.

Les mod&#233;rateurs font ici un choix &#233;ditorial, pour cadrer ce sujet. Et le justifient. Si agr&#233;ables qu'ils puissent tous &#234;tre, il y a une diff&#233;rence d'approche entre les d&#233;nud&#233;s/deshabill&#233;s qui sont rest&#233;s sur ces pages et ceux qui ont &#233;t&#233; retoqu&#233;s. Car ce n'est pas in&#233;dit, sur un sujet de 408 pages qui a valu des r&#233;alisations remarquables. La diff&#233;rence est t&#233;nue mais r&#233;elle. Essayez de la percevoir.

Pour le reste, cette menace exclusion "de 30 jours &#224; 6 mois" est totalement fantaisiste.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Janvier 2007)

Cataton, cherche pas. Tu as tort. 

Et quand bien m&#234;me tu aurais raison, t'as tort quand m&#234;me. 

_Un peu de lecture pour toi. _


edit : grill&#233; par Benjamin. Gloire &#224; lui.


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Janvier 2007)

CataTon a dit:


> Et puisque Touma&#239; me dit qu'elle ne peut pas r&#233;pliquer sous peine d'&#234;tre vir&#233;e de 30 jours &#224; 6 mois elle n'est donc pas libre de s'exprimer.




Bonjour, vais faire court : toi t'exprimer par MP, ici c pas une d&#233;mocratie, d'ailleurs &#231;a n'existe pas, ton message est en rapport au fonctionnement du forum, efface ton message vas le mettre dans la rubrique idoine dans "vous &#234;tes ici". Moi bien aimer Toumai, pas de bleme, mais ton image scrabble &#231;a fait naze.

ici c'est pour exprimer son &#233;go, &#233;taler son narcicissme, donc les manifs sociales pas bien. 


EDIT : ah merde grill&#233;, bon Alem efface ce message, lui plus servir &#224; rien :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Bonjour, vais faire court : toi t'exprimer par MP, ici c pas une démocratie, d'ailleurs ça n'existe pas, ton message est en rapport au fonctionnement du forum, efface ton message vas le mettre dans la rubrique idoine dans "vous êtes ici". Moi bien aimer Toumai, pas de bleme, mais ton image scrabble ça fait naze.



Tiens je savais qu'un modo pouvait être banni mais j'ignorai qu'un banni pouvait devenir modo.


----------



## da capo (5 Janvier 2007)

oui, quoi, c'est déjà pas plaisant de bosser, si en plus il faut se farcir les ... bon j'abrège.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tiens je savais qu'un modo pouvait être banni mais j'ignorai qu'un banni pouvait devenir modo.


Pourquoi ? Tu es partisan de la double peine ?


----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2007)

_bon, il me semble que l'avocat de la d&#233;fense (sic) s'est exprim&#233;, que je m'&#233;tais exprim&#233; et que le juge s'est exprim&#233;. je ne suis pas partisan des proc&#232;s fleuves et si je rappelle &#224; l'ordre, m&#234;me via une amende ou un avertissement, j'oublie aussit&#244;t toute acrimonie &#224; propos du posteur ayant franchi volontairement les lignes blanches qui font qu'un sujet reste sur un fil comme un funambule et ne sombre pas. Qu'une image soit effac&#233;e sur un forum internet n'est pas en soi le signe d'une dictature totalitaire, faut arr&#234;ter de d&#233;conner, l'atteinte &#224; la libert&#233; d'expression serait que Touma&#239; soit enferm&#233;e dans des geoles humides et froides pendant 30 ans.

Par ailleurs, je ne suis pas partisan de la double peine et on a vu des bannis devenir mod&#233;rateurs.

on peut revenir au sujet ?



_


----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2007)

_pour les procès fleuve, ceux de Gribouille (un ancien, un banni ) et SMG étaient quand même assez funs !

__chez teo_




​


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4116556 a dit:
			
		

> _on peut revenir au sujet ?
> 
> _



Juste avant, pour signaler &#224; l'assembl&#233;e que Touma&#239; (m&#234;me si &#231;a ne marche toujours pas au scrabble) est aussi autre chose que le pseudo d'un posteuse de macg&#233; :

"Touma&#239; est le nom donn&#233; &#224; un sp&#233;cimen d'un suppos&#233; hominid&#233;, premier repr&#233;sentant d'une esp&#232;ce baptis&#233;e Sahelanthropus tchadensis, dont le cr&#226;ne quasi complet a &#233;t&#233; mis au jour dans le d&#233;sert du Djourab au Tchad, &#224; 800 km au nord de Ndjamena. Il a &#233;t&#233; d&#233;couvert le 19 juillet 2001 (...). Touma&#239; n'a pu &#234;tre dat&#233; de mani&#232;re absolue mais des m&#233;thodes de datations biog&#233;ochronologiques permettent de penser que Touma&#239; vivait voici 7 millions d'ann&#233;es."

Sinon, oui, je sais, je ne suis pas ras&#233;.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2007)

merci Bobby pour ce chapitre, bref je suis l'ancêtre quoi (d'ailleurs, je t'imaginais pas si jeune toi sur la galerie, çà doit être les pustules, c'est trompeur à mort:rateau: )
sinon, tu as oublié de préciser que toumaï veut dire "espoir de vie"....sur un forum c'est top non pour une indisciplinée comme moi 
bon, sinon, étant la principale intéressée, je souhaitais simplement dire que j'avais vu des AP beaucoup plus "hot" à mon goût passer sans problème, d'où les réactions à mon égard par mp et ici, cataton s'est mis à jouer au scrabble du coup. Voilà c'est tout, maintenant, chacun voit midi à sa porte et j'accepte parfaitement qu'un modo n'ait pas la même notion que moi sur l'érotisme et l'exibitionnisme. Je prends donc comme un compliment la comparaison de ma tof avec un catalogue vpc, cela veut dire que j'ai âchement progressé en matière de prise photographique:love: 
d'autre part, je ne fabule pas sur l'exclusion, ceci m'a été rapporté par un modo.
J'espère que vous aurez compris que ce post n'est nullement agressif mais répond à toutes les questions pour y mettre un terme, à vous de juger si celui-ci doit aussi être supprimé et moi bannie, je suis prête de toutes manières car suis déjà en pleine période de sevrage tabagique  
 
un AP d'un oeil quand même pour pas flooder non plus


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2007)

Crevé, tendu, mal dormi quoi.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Toumaï est le nom donné à un spécimen d'un supposé hominidé, premier représentant d'une espèce baptisée Sahelanthropus tchadensis(...)Toumaï vivait voici 7 millions d'années."




Oui, mais nous à l'époque, les strings en satin n'étaient pas encore très à la mode....


----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2007)

TOUMA&#239;&#239;&#239;;4116615 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais nous &#224; l'&#233;poque, les strings en satin n'&#233;taient pas encore tr&#232;s &#224; la mode....



cher ami nantais, je suis content pour toi que tu veuilles faire de l'humour mais les doubles pseudos sont interdits ici. j'en ai m&#234;me &#233;t&#233; 35 fois victime. Ce pseudo est donc banni, l'autre reste valide.

bien &#224; toi et au plaisir de boire un verre avec toi un jour dans Bouffay ou du c&#244;t&#233; de Commerce.


----------



## sylko (5 Janvier 2007)

Fiouuuu. Il s'en passe des trucs ici, en 24 heures.


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2007)

sylko a dit:


> Fiouuuu. Il s'en passe des trucs ici, en 24 heures.



Allez hop ! Un averto !


----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Allez hop ! Un averto !



_oui mais&#8230;




*Vous n'&#234;tre pas autoris&#233; &#224; donner des avertissements ou infractions aux mod&#233;rateurs. **(surtout pas &#224; Son Altesse S&#233;r&#233;nissime Amok, nam&#233;o&#174;)*

Cliquez pour agrandir...

&#8230;non&#8230;

_


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2007)

Tyite Bulle a dit:


> Si c'est "trop" je l'enleverais.
> 
> Edit: &#231;a l'&#233;tait. Mais tout de suite quand on montre un sein les gens r&#233;agissent plus rapidement, &#233;trange non ?
> ....


Pour moi ce n'&#233;tait pas de "trop" !...
Je le trouvais tr&#232;s bien ce "nu" autoportrait, &#231;a me rappelait le mouvement de certaines compositions de Klimt, comme "_Sang de poisson_" ou "_Eaux mouvantes_" (1898).... 
S'il fallait r&#233;agir &#224; chaque bout de sein ou autre courbe montr&#233;e, qu'est ce que vous auriez fait si vous aviez suivi des cours _(de dessin pour ma part)_ avec des mod&#232;les vivants ?!.....   


			
				[MGZ] al&#232;m;4116089 a dit:
			
		

> *je vous avais dit dans un autre sujet que j'aimais pas trop qu'on se moque de moi. je vous rappelle au titre du sujet.
> 
> 
> ps : je dois vous expliquer la diff&#233;rence entre un autoportrait narcissique et de l'exhibitionnisme ?
> ...


Voil&#224;, al&#232;m... fini pour la digression sur les autoportrait "&#233;rotiques".....
Je voulais juste apporter un &#233;clairage... 




_ &#201;DIT pour webo : c'&#233;tait le but de mon la&#239;us...._


----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> S'il fallait réagir à chaque bout de sein ou autre courbe montrée, qu'est ce que vous auriez fait si vous aviez suivi des cours avec des modèles vivants ?!.....



Moi j'ai eu des cours sur des modèles morts, c'est plus pratique pour voir l'intérieur.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Janvier 2007)

Merde....

Y'a que les admin qui ont le droit de bannir les modos ??? 

Je pourrais jamais bannir les vieux   

Bon allez pour pas me prendre encore un averto je mets une photo


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Janvier 2007)

Y a que moi qui comprend pas, là ou quoi? En même temps, c'est pas super important. 
Allez, une vielle photo de 4 jours. J'ai plus la même tête maintenant, je suis passée chez le coiffeur.  Heureusement vous allez me dire...


----------



## elKBron (5 Janvier 2007)

kurt cobain est vivant !!!


----------



## PawBroon (5 Janvier 2007)

Pas Klimtien car il faisait vraiment trop froid.

Je constate un peu dépité que j'ai l'AP snob le petit doigt en l'air.
Ca me navre tient...


----------



## jahrom (5 Janvier 2007)




----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi j'ai eu des cours sur des modèles morts, c'est plus pratique pour voir l'intérieur.



On t'a enseigné le sens de l'observation ?


----------



## mado (6 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (6 Janvier 2007)




----------



## maiwen (6 Janvier 2007)

revenue de vacances. pleeein de photos


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2007)

En g&#233;n&#233;ral j'ai le temps de me d&#233;shabiller avant de faire &#171;&#231;a&#187;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Janvier 2007)




----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2007)

M&#234;me remarque


----------



## lufograf (6 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN vit dans un aquarium ??????


----------



## alèm (6 Janvier 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> PATOCHMAN vit dans un aquarium ??????



oui, pourquoi ?

'tain qu'il est classe le Corse


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Janvier 2007)

Je suis invité à une teuf' Brésilienne, ce soir...
Je vais y aller en escadron de la mort. C'est plus joli...


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4118523 a dit:
			
		

> 'tain qu'il est classe le Corse




Tu veux dire pour un Corse?


  


Bisous PATOCH'  :love:


----------



## maiwen (6 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4118523 a dit:
			
		

> oui, pourquoi ?
> 
> 'tain qu'il est classe le Corse



et l'ap il est où alors hein ?  

naméo 

et toc


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Janvier 2007)

Dans mes mains, beef-nose...


----------



## islacoulxii (6 Janvier 2007)

je pense que le message etait adress&#233; a alem...


----------



## alèm (6 Janvier 2007)

_il parait que j'ai le record d'autoportraits sur ce sujet. l'inverse &#233;tant &#224; &#233;galit&#233; entre supermoquette et Stargazer&#8230; 

any comment ?
_


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4118656 a dit:
			
		

> _
> any comment ?
> _



You talkin' to me ? :mouais:

 


 i_ci un AP dans 30 secondes_


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Janvier 2007)

Dans une oeuvre de Claude Lévêque. Au milieu de l'Hamburger Bahnhof.


----------



## alèm (6 Janvier 2007)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235; a dit:
			
		

> i_ci un AP dans 30 secondes_



_ah oui ? _








_*avec la plus qu'aimable participation d'EniluaP*_​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4118773 a dit:
			
		

> _ah oui ? _​


Je suppose qu'il prend son temps. Il sait que je ne vais pas le rater


----------



## teo (6 Janvier 2007)

Juste avant le Jour de l'An, je m'&#233;tais dit qu'il fallait un truc intime, avec pas trop de monde mais j'ai craqu&#233;: du truc tranquille &#224; 3-4, &#231;a a vir&#233; grave peupl&#233; je sais m&#234;me plus combien on &#233;tait  

Je m'en mors un peu les doigts: :rateau: il en manque *un bon nombre* mais les amis pr&#233;sents* -_fort sympathiques au demeurant_- ont tout salop&#233; _(surtout *un* qu'on devine plus qu'on ne le voit ici)_, jusque sur le mur d'en face de l'immeuble, m&#234;me sur le trottoir en bas...

Je vous raconte pas les discussions dans les &#233;tages pour m'excuser cette semaine  





Clic-image pour plus grand​


mais bon... je les adore :love: tant pis pour la semaine &#224; repeindre l'appart 





On reconnaitra dans leur propre r&#244;le, Lumai, Mado, Al&#232;m, Freelancer, Stargazer, Wip, Teo et leur double... pseudo

_Et merci au Docevil, malheureusement absent _


----------



## mado (6 Janvier 2007)

Cool, on a droit &#224; deux messages sans photo alors  

Je vous explique pas les recommandations auxquelles nous avons eu droit avant de faire ces prises.. J'ai toujours pas tout compris, mais le r&#233;sultat est nickel teo :love:


Tu as eu un bon maitre effectivement


----------



## ange_63 (6 Janvier 2007)

Dans la brume des songesun ange presque endormi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Janvier 2007)

teo a dit:


> Je m'en mors un peu les doigts: :rateau:




*De ne pas m'avoir*
invité ??


----------



## jahrom (7 Janvier 2007)

teo a dit:


> *un bon nombre*



Bon. 
Je sais que c'est pas l'endroit.
(quoique ici, c'est un peu chez moi, n'est ce pas Rémi ?  )
Mais nous sommes profondément désolés de ne pas avoir pu passer vous faire un coucou comme prévu. Nous sommes "encore" tombés dans un traquenard qui nous a mené bien au delà du petit matin... 
Tout ceci pour dire que nous aurions vraiment aimé être sur cet autoportrait "collectif".
Bien le bonjour à vous tous, et bonne année...   

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2007)

Ce soir (ou ce matin) ça me fait vraiment CH*** !







​


----------



## da capo (7 Janvier 2007)

trop de soleil, je n'en reviens pas. 

l'apn non plus


----------



## PommeQ (7 Janvier 2007)

Aprés une longue absence ...


----------



## lufograf (7 Janvier 2007)

"nonsO" ?!! 
Waouw ! Une nouvelle marque d'APN !!!


----------



## lufograf (7 Janvier 2007)

Bon, pour éviter de passer pour un floodeur, voici mon AP...






:rose:  Benh, oui quoi ?! Je suis timide... mais je me soigne ! ​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2007)

L'un de tes meilleurs profil Doc'  

_Sacr&#233; sourir..._


----------



## maiwen (7 Janvier 2007)

:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> http://homepage.mac.com/xavier.moulia/.Public/images/auto_me40.jpg



Là, je m'avise inopinément, doc, que si tu accentues un petit peu la mêche au milieu sur le devant, et que tu adoptes un petit chien blanc au poil frisé, la Belgique devrait t'accorder un passeport sans difficulté, contrairement à certaines stars du chaud bize


----------



## Amok (8 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, je m'avise inopinément, doc, que si tu accentues un petit peu la mêche au milieu sur le devant, et que tu adoptes un petit chien blanc au poil frisé, la Belgique devrait t'accorder un passeport sans difficulté, contrairement à certaines stars du chaud bize



Impossible : il déteste les pantalons de golf et ne porte que des jeans moulants !


----------



## lufograf (8 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Impossible : il déteste les pantalons de golf et ne porte que des jeans moulants !




Et pourtant !!!  







​


----------



## N°6 (8 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Impossible : il d&#233;teste les pantalons de golf  !





lufograf a dit:


> Et pourtant !!!
> 
> 
> _
> ...



Bah je comprends pas, qu'est-ce-qu'il lui reproche au pantalon &#224; Golf ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Janvier 2007)

N°6 a dit:


> Bah je comprends pas, qu'est-ce-qu'il lui reproche au pantalon à Golf ?



une histoire de mode(érateur) ? ...


----------



## Lalis (8 Janvier 2007)

Voir la pièce jointe 13090


Edit : penchez la tête... J'avais pourtant redressé l'image. Encore beaucoup à apprendre, faut croire...


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Impossible : il d&#233;teste les pantalons de golf et ne porte que des jeans moulants !


C'est vrai que la bouteille de Perrier a son charme


----------



## La mouette (8 Janvier 2007)

Trop de lumière ce matin


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, je m'avise inopinément, doc, que si tu accentues un petit peu la mêche au milieu sur le devant, et que tu adoptes un petit chien blanc au poil frisé, la Belgique devrait t'accorder un passeport sans difficulté, contrairement à certaines stars du chaud bize




Moi avec une barbe, je le verrais quand même mieux en Capitaine aDoc(evil)...


C'est par où la sortie ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> L'un de tes meilleurs profil Doc'


Est-ce à dire que mon autre profil est merdique, jeune cerf ? :hein:


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Janvier 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Moi avec une barbe, je le verrais quand même mieux en Capitaine aDoc(evil)...
> 
> 
> C'est par où la sortie ? :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (8 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Impossible : il déteste les pantalons de golf et ne porte que des jeans moulants !



Sisi, c'est possible, il a déjà sa fusée.


----------



## lufograf (8 Janvier 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Sisi, c'est possible, il a déjà sa fusée.



:afraid::afraid: pauvre Milou !!


----------



## Picouto (8 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## r0m1 (8 Janvier 2007)

Petit "Doc Staïle" (Doc   )pour illustrer ma période de révision, et oui, les examens commencent ....


----------



## PommeQ (8 Janvier 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> Petit "Doc Staïle" (Doc   )pour illustrer ma période de révision, et oui, les examens commencent ....



Ces Dalloz me rapellent quelques souvenirs ...  

Bon courage Rom1


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Janvier 2007)

Comme je l'aime cet ordi...Non, c'est pas cette bi&#232;re au citron qui me rend comme &#231;a. Je suis normale l&#224;. Un peu b&#234;te. Ch&#232;vre quoi...​


----------



## Lastrada (8 Janvier 2007)

Tu peux m'appeller Marvin, si tu veux.


----------



## esope (8 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Est-ce à dire que mon autre profil est merdique, jeune cerf ? :hein:



Point du tout, vieux bouc!


----------



## Aladisse (9 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Point du tout, vieux bouc!



t'as osé les fumer après ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

Aladisse a dit:


> t'as osé les fumer après ?



Non, C'est pas les miennes.


----------



## da capo (10 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> http://starmac.free.fr/autres/ap070110b.jpg​


Y'a quoi au menu ? Du canard ?      

PS : sujet d'actualité, les AP avec l'iPhone, ça va être possible mais il va falloir attendre un peu.


----------



## teo (10 Janvier 2007)

Jour de l'An, à l'aise dans mes étrennes :love:






This is r'n'r :love:​


----------



## da capo (10 Janvier 2007)

j'aime bien les boules de no&#235;l.


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2007)

Quelqu'un peut-il me dire o&#249; est la galerie des portraits post&#233;s ici ?!....
J'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve pas les posts o&#249; l'adresse a &#233;t&#233; donn&#233;e... 

J'en ai besoin.....  




&#201;dit : Merci SM, j'avais cherch&#233; avec d'autres mais pas pens&#233; &#224; lui...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2007)

signature 

chandler


----------



## teo (10 Janvier 2007)

*Chandler_jf* mérite au moins un cdb mensuel de chacun pour le taf qu'il fait pour nous  c'est pas Jahrom qui va me démentir  
Discret et efficace ce garçon !

*Merci jf*
_(il va rougir mais c'est pas grave, allez les filles, un petit mot gentil pour ce bogoss*)_​
_On le voit peu mais il est très charmant _


----------



## ange_63 (10 Janvier 2007)

teo a dit:


> *Chandler_jf* m&#233;rite au moins un cdb mensuel de chacun pour le taf qu'il fait pour nous  c'est pas Jahrom qui va me d&#233;mentir
> Discret et efficace ce gar&#231;on !
> 
> *Merci jf*
> ...



Tout &#224; fait d'accord!!!  :love: 
:love:
C'est vrai qu'on ne le voit plus trop  

Encore *Merci* pour ton taf sur la galerie!  Quel boulot! ​


----------



## lumai (10 Janvier 2007)

Je confirme aussi ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## chandler_jf (10 Janvier 2007)

teo a dit:


> _(il va rougir mais c'est pas grave, allez les filles, un petit mot gentil pour ce bogoss*)_
> [/CENTER]



Tu ne crois pas si bien dire  




Bon cet AP est trop merdique, mais j'ai pas trouv&#233; mieux d&#233;sol&#233;
_teo, ange, lumai ... je vous fais autant de bisous baveux que de points disco que je ne peux vous donner _


----------



## ange_63 (10 Janvier 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Bon cet AP est trop merdique, mais j'ai pas trouvé mieux désolé
> _teo, ange, lumai ... je vous fais autant de bisous baveux que de points disco que je ne peux vous donner _



:love: :love:  :rose:


----------



## maiwen (10 Janvier 2007)

y'a une ressemblance avec dendrimere non ? 

dernier ap qui vient des mooooontaaagnes


----------



## Lastrada (10 Janvier 2007)

C'est moi, ou tu as grossi ?


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Janvier 2007)

maiwen a dit:


> y'a une ressemblance avec dendrimere non ?
> 
> dernier ap qui vient des mooooontaaagnes
> 
> ​



AH...


ouffff....

J'ai eus peur... :afraid::sick:

sur le coup, j'ai cru que c'&#233;tait The Grudge


----------



## Jec (10 Janvier 2007)

Il est arrivé mon D80 :love::love::love:


----------



## Picouto (11 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## jpmiss (11 Janvier 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> C'est moi, ou tu as grossi ?



Rôh le goujat! C'est une bombe atomique! :love:


----------



## Lastrada (11 Janvier 2007)

...


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> C'est moi, ou tu as grossi ?



salaud !!! j'avais pas vu 
moi je te dis des gentilles choses et toi ...


----------



## alèm (11 Janvier 2007)

_bon&#8230; certaines personnes ne semblent pas &#234;tre d'accord avec certains de mes partis-pris de mod&#233;ration. c'&#233;tait un private-joke ? bien&#8230; sauf que vous n'&#234;tes pas tous seuls sur les forums&#8230; faites les en priv&#233;.


j'ai l'air en col&#232;re mais rassurez-vous, ce n'est pas apr&#232;s vous.
_


----------



## Lastrada (11 Janvier 2007)

maiwen a dit:


> salaud !!! j'avais pas vu
> moi je te dis des gentilles choses et toi ...



Tu penses à ramener du pain ? y'en a plus !


Booooon d'accord, je le ferai plus rolalala.


----------



## da capo (11 Janvier 2007)

j'ai beau tenter de m'&#233;lever, les barreaux ne s'effacent pas




​


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> j'ai beau tenter de m'élever, les barreaux ne s'effacent pas
> 
> http://starmac.free.fr/autres/ap070111.jpg​



Soit tu as le bras très long, soit ce n'est pas un "AP", mais un simple "P"


----------



## Lastrada (12 Janvier 2007)

Soit il y a une glace impliqu&#233;e un retardateur dans l'histoire


----------



## da capo (12 Janvier 2007)

:mouais: 

et le retardateur ?

:mouais:


----------



## Melounette (12 Janvier 2007)

​






GROAAAARRRRR !

Edit : Ah ouais tiens, j'avais pas pensé à ça. Hey, toi là, la panthère noire, fais gaffe j'arrive. Ramène Baloo. Même pas peur.​


----------



## Majintode (12 Janvier 2007)




----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2007)

Crev&#233; :sleep: , mais j'y serais


----------



## jahrom (12 Janvier 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> GROAAAARRRRR !
> 
> Edit : Ah ouais tiens, j'avais pas pensé à ça. Hey, toi là, la panthère noire, fais gaffe j'arrive. Ramène Baloo. Même pas peur.​




Et t'en es contente de tes cheveux ?


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Janvier 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> ​
> 
> 
> GROAAAARRRRR !
> ...




Mince il est arrivé quoi à... tes... :afraid:

...c'est quoi d'ailleurs comme texture de poils ?  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2007)

Autoportrait Bas-Normand (dans la Manche)...; et non bassement Normand !  






L'homme de terrain doit toujours savoir s'effacer devant celui-ci.
(Comme je suis sentencieux, hein... :rateau:   )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2007)

Tu as une bonne moitié de tronche, tu sais?...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu as une bonne moitié de tronche, tu sais?...



 :rose: 

Et "Jamie Plejick", tu crois que çà ferait un bon nom de scène pour tout déchirer grave sa mère aux States ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2007)

Ah... dès qu'il s'agit de déchirer la race de sa mère, faut pas mégoter....


----------



## jahrom (12 Janvier 2007)

Fashion victim.  



Enervé.


----------



## esope (12 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2007)

esope a dit:


>



Puisqu'on vous dit que le climat se détraque...


----------



## esope (12 Janvier 2007)

jul29 a dit:


> Puisqu'on vous dit que le climat se détraque...



meuh non dans notre pays du sud c'est normal   :rateau:


----------



## mado (12 Janvier 2007)

Ben oui Jul ! 20&#176; &#224; la mi-janvier. Tout est normal !
 Et les jeunes filles sont presque en fleurs  





edit : t'inqui&#232;te papy, y'en a pour toi aussi  :love:


----------



## jahrom (12 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Et les jeunes filles sont presque en fleurs




Et les "vieilles" filles ??  :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Janvier 2007)

( Photo prise avec un appareil prêté, puis optimisée par *macmarco*.  )​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2007)

_Qui qui veut un bioubiou?_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Janvier 2007)

Human-Fly a dit:


> http://img120.imageshack.us/img120/3318/autoportraithumangw6.jpg
> ( Photo prise avec un appareil prêté, puis optimisée par *macmarco*.  )​





*Euh, dis nous Human*
tu te ferais pas des injections de Bottox des fois ?


----------



## freakstepper (13 Janvier 2007)

en plein taff pour boucler des programmations qui auraient dû l'être depuis longtemps... je suis proche de la saturation totale.....


----------



## freakstepper (13 Janvier 2007)

j'ai l'air définitivement bien blase....


----------



## stephaaanie (13 Janvier 2007)

freakstepper a dit:


> j'ai l'air définitivement bien blase....



aaargh! dis-donc t'as une 'tite mine!  

Aller hop! Une tisane et au lit.  

Bonne année à toi.


----------



## freakstepper (13 Janvier 2007)

une nuit de taff ça laisse des traces....


----------



## Picouto (13 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## teo (13 Janvier 2007)

Picouto, je t'ai d&#233;j&#224; dit que j'aimais beaucoup ton avatar, non ? 





pour ne pas flooder, sur les rails pour Nantes, en ao&#251;t dernier
(_avec un gros poutou &#224; qui il sait comme je pense &#224; lui :love: _)​


----------



## Lastrada (13 Janvier 2007)

Nice Shot, Pal


----------



## nato kino (13 Janvier 2007)




----------



## teo (13 Janvier 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Fashion victim.
> 
> 
> 
> Enervé.



ouaip... tant que tu t'endors pas dans ta voiture aux abords d'un parc londonien, ça va, hein George   

Pitin de bogoss... en plus jeune


----------



## da capo (13 Janvier 2007)

désolé mais pour la barbe comme pour la mirabelle, je doute du fait que je puisse vraiment faire un effort





ou alors, il faudra vraiment être convaincante


----------



## dool (13 Janvier 2007)

Ben euuuhhh....moi j'aime bien les barbes...et les mirabelles......:rose: 


J'ai pas trouvé de panneau 69


----------



## Aurélie85 (14 Janvier 2007)

Il était près de 3h du mat'. Juste avant que j'y aille.


----------



## La mouette (14 Janvier 2007)

La pendule n'est pas à l'heure


----------



## da capo (14 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> La pendule n'est pas à l'heure



décalage horaire rien de grave.


----------



## macmarco (14 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> décalage horaire ..




Ou simplement reflet dans un miroir ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2007)

Tiens! Une protestante coincée!... :mouais: ça doit venir du col blanc... Faut que j'arrête les cols blancs...








Toujours des cernes... Faut que je dorme.
​


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2007)

_tiens, &#231;a faisait longtemps&#8230;

un ath&#233;e jud&#233;o-chr&#233;tien* socialiste* pessimiste** vous surveille&#8230; 






moi aussi faut que je dorme, mais faut aussi que je &#8230;​





*j'ai conscience de mon &#233;ducation&#8230; 
**la preuve ! 
_


----------



## Grug (15 Janvier 2007)

Lundi&#8230; comme un.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Lundi comme un.



Jesse Garon?


----------



## Picouto (15 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## Craquounette (15 Janvier 2007)

Qui c'est qui a un joli sac Crumpler ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4130582 a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi faut que je dorme, mais faut aussi que je



... nique?


----------



## dool (15 Janvier 2007)

C'est ici le concours des têtes à faire peurs ??


----------



## Captain_X (15 Janvier 2007)

pinaise .....


----------



## mado (15 Janvier 2007)

dool a dit:


> _tes yeux_​




Tes yeux me font penser à ceux que j'ai croisés ce week end. Une expo d'Andrès Serrano. 
Des regards souvent tournés vers un _ailleurs._
_ 




_


----------



## Grug (15 Janvier 2007)

dool a dit:


> C'est ici le concours des têtes à faire peurs ??


Tu triches avec tes fausses couleurs


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2007)

_r&#233;ponse &#224; Grug : oui.

mais pour toi, non .

sinon, le vent ne s'agite pas que pour moi. appelle moi la prochaine fois que tu vas dans un port, yen a des pas mal ici ! 
_


----------



## dool (15 Janvier 2007)

​


mado a dit:


> Tes yeux me font penser à ceux que j'ai croisés ce week end. Une expo d'Andrès Serrano.
> Des regards souvent tournés vers un _ailleurs._
> _
> 2 c'est mieux
> _​



Tu peux me dire merci pour t'avoir permis cette jolie transition explicative de ton autoportrait !  
Et sinon elle a l'air sympa ta jumelle ! Tu me la présente ??!!  





Grug a dit:


> Tu triches avec tes fausses couleurs
> 
> _Dool au Naturel, c'est beau !_​



Tu la vends combien ta crème anti cernes là ? Elle a l'air efficace ! C'est tout moi là !! :rose: Elle rafraîchit le teint en plus......
(Ah là là, merci pour tout ce glamour que tu vois en moi mon poisson ! )


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2007)

les miens ne sont pas mieux apres une douche de savon dedans


----------



## nato kino (15 Janvier 2007)

T'as encore abusé de l'épice toi, 'spice de fremen !!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Melounette (16 Janvier 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Et t'en es contente de tes cheveux ?


Je préfère ça à une calvitie naissante. Non ?


----------



## LucD (16 Janvier 2007)

Moi aussi j'ai photobooth...et même une auréole après les jours où j'ai gagné des points paradis.


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (16 Janvier 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> T'as encore abusé de l'épice toi, 'spice de fremen !!



heureusement qu'elle a pas d'auréole sinon c'est de l'épice copa dont elle aurait abusé...

oukilé mouatib ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Janvier 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> T'as encore abusé de l'épice toi, 'spice de fremen !!



Sans Hark dekonnen ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Grug (16 Janvier 2007)

dool a dit:


> ​Tu la vends combien ta crème anti cernes là ? Elle a l'air efficace ! C'est tout moi là !! :rose: Elle rafraîchit le teint en plus......
> (Ah là là, merci pour tout ce glamour que tu vois en moi mon poisson ! )


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

Tout commen&#231;a en d&#233;but ao&#251;t 2004, dans un fier a&#233;roplane de la compagnie Swiss&#174; (dont le proc&#232;s des dirigeants corrompus, responsables (ou non...) de la faillite de sa glorieuse anc&#234;tre Swissair&#174; en 2001, d&#233;butait aujourd'hui...).
Nous volions vers toi, le coeur l&#233;ger, &#244; plate scandivanie (une blonde &#224; faible poitrine  ...)!



Aur&#233;lie85 et Marie84








A&#239;e...  



​


----------



## islacoulxii (17 Janvier 2007)

Pas eu le temps de la réduire...


----------



## Eniluap (17 Janvier 2007)

Salut à tous!
voilà ma bille (prise par moi meme bien sur !) pour que certains puissent mettre un visage sur un pseudo!   
Voir la pièce jointe 13174


Désolée, pas pris le temps de réduire! Et puis en miniature, c'est cool on voit pas les défauts


----------



## r0m1 (17 Janvier 2007)

Eniluap a dit:


> Salut à tous!
> voilà ma bille (prise par moi meme bien sur !) pour que certains puissent mettre un visage sur un pseudo!
> 
> Désolée, pas pris le temps de réduire! Et puis en miniature, c'est cool on voit pas les défauts



Ben t'as l'air toute triste  

faut pô


----------



## maiwen (17 Janvier 2007)

Eniluap a dit:


> Désolée, pas pris le temps de réduire! Et puis en miniature, c'est cool on voit pas les défauts


j'ai cherché ... j'ai pas trouvé  

desfois on passe devant un objet et on se dit tiens ...


----------



## PommeQ (17 Janvier 2007)

maiwen a dit:


> j'ai cherché ... j'ai pas trouvé
> 
> desfois on passe devant un objet et on se dit tiens ...



une trace de doigt


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2007)

Eniluap a dit:


> Salut à tous!
> voilà ma bille (prise par moi meme bien sur !) pour que certains puissent mettre un visage sur un pseudo!
> Voir la pièce jointe 13174
> 
> ...



_ah zut, j'ai pas de double autoportrait pris avec toi _


----------



## ange_63 (17 Janvier 2007)

Bon les gars .... avec cette chaleur, vous avez pas quelques petits AP sympas &#224; poster :rateau: 



:love: 



un bisous au plus sexy, ou au gagnant du concours des plus belles fesses


----------



## Eniluap (17 Janvier 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> Ben t'as l'air toute triste
> 
> faut pô



Non, j'suis pas triste juste pensive! Et puis il faut etre triste dans temps en tps pr savoir apprécier les bons moments! non?  



maiwen a dit:


> j'ai cherché ... j'ai pas trouvé


C'est gentil ça! :love:  



PommeQ a dit:


> une trace de doigt


Non, mais!  je sais que j'ai les mains baladeuses mais quand meme....   



			
				[MGZ] alèm;4134262 a dit:
			
		

> _ah zut, j'ai pas de double autoportrait pris avec toi _


C'est pas de ma faute! surtt q j'ai tjs pas d'ap photo! Je dois prendre ça comme une excuse pour qu'on se voit d'ici peu?   :rateau: :love:


----------



## maiwen (17 Janvier 2007)

ils ont juste besoin d'&#234;tre motiv&#233;s  




oui je crache du feu aussi


----------



## islacoulxii (17 Janvier 2007)

Eniluap a dit:


> Salut à tous!
> voilà ma bille (prise par moi meme bien sur !) pour que certains puissent mettre un visage sur un pseudo!
> Voir la pièce jointe 13174
> 
> ...


c pas grave: on est 2 ...


----------



## ange_63 (17 Janvier 2007)

ange_63 a dit:


> Bon les gars .... avec cette chaleur, vous avez pas quelques petits AP sympas &#224; poster :rateau:
> 
> :love:
> 
> un bisous au plus sexy, ou au gagnant du concours des plus belles fesses




 :mouais: :affraid: D&#233;sol&#233;e mais ce n'est pas moi qui ai &#233;crit &#231;a! 
Et voil&#224; ce qui arrive quand on laisse l'iBook 5 min sans surveillance :hein: 
Note: penser &#224; se d&#233;connecter de sa session sur MacG:mouais: 

Pour ne pas flooder, j'ai gagn&#233; le droit de poster un AP  :






un peu floue...


----------



## Eniluap (17 Janvier 2007)

islacoulxii a dit:


> c pas grave: on est 2 ...


 oui j'ai vu!
Me suis sentie moins seule!   
sympa ta photo


----------



## freefalling (17 Janvier 2007)

Vite en passant, pour faire les présentations - - -


----------



## Franswa (18 Janvier 2007)




----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2007)

_trop lourd&#8230; 
_


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Janvier 2007)

Franswa a dit:


> http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/1679/autoportih0.jpg



Pauvre Franswa, ils ont finis par le mettre sur la paille !


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Janvier 2007)

Franswa a dit:


> Franswa[/QUOTE]
> 
> Quand on agrandit ta photo, on voit très distinctement le mickey au fond de ta narine gauche... :siffle: :rateau: :p
> 
> ...


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Janvier 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Janvier 2007)

ange_63 a dit:


> Bon les gars .... avec cette chaleur, vous avez pas quelques petits AP sympas à poster :rateau:



J'ai entendu dire que c'était ici qu'on mettait des photos de soi à poil... 
    





_C'est bien un AP, ya retardateur. _


----------



## Picouto (18 Janvier 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> AP​


"avec des fèves au beurre et un excellent chianti"


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

Je vote Bobby !!!!!

J'en &#233;tais s&#251;re !!!!! :love:

----------

Pour Alem et pour mon commentaire tous les 36 du mois ... 

Quoi l'est pas frais mon AP ?


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2007)

_tu ferais mieux de poster un autoportrait avant de ne plus pouvoir voir cette image&#8230;
_


----------



## teo (18 Janvier 2007)

Je pense à des AP de nus, mais ça sera pas pour tout de suite 
Ca va être difficile de faire plus sexy que bobbynountchak :rateau: 

En attendant, un petit AP dédicacé à deux personnes, Lumai pour les fleurs (j'ai pas un aussi beau regard ) et à Docevil, parce que c'est encore un endroit que j'aimerai lui faire connaître 



​


----------



## mado (19 Janvier 2007)

Fen&#234;tre sur la ville


----------



## La mouette (19 Janvier 2007)




----------



## fpoil (19 Janvier 2007)




----------



## lufograf (19 Janvier 2007)

Tic, tac, tic, tac......


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2007)




----------



## fable (20 Janvier 2007)

faites pas attention au bordel derrière, normalement mon armoire est fermée :rateau:


----------



## macelene (21 Janvier 2007)

D après la course avec les névrosé(e)s de la digue...  :rateau:


----------



## freakstepper (21 Janvier 2007)

toujours se présenter sous son meilleur profil....


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (22 Janvier 2007)

Non non, c'est pas un photobooth... mais une photo de photobooth.....


----------



## IceandFire (22 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Aurélie85 (22 Janvier 2007)

Marie84 (à droite), Aurélie85 (à gauche)







mmmmmmhhhhhhh slurp!​


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Marie84 (à droite), Aurélie85 (à gauche)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amstramgram...


----------



## WebOliver (22 Janvier 2007)

Bourre et bourre... 

Vite un Ap...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Marie84 (à droite), Aurélie85 (à gauche)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deux minutes dans la bouche ; toute la vie sur les hanches!


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Deux minutes dans la bouche ; toute la vie sur les hanches!



C'est ton côté féminin qui ressort  :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (22 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Deux minutes dans la bouche ; toute la vie sur les hanches!



Non, on chope pas d'enfant comme &#231;a.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est ton côté féminin qui ressort  :love:



Non... Je suis plutôt en période misogyne...


----------



## macelene (22 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Non... Je suis plutôt en période misogyne...




Tant mieux...:rateau:


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2007)

une photo ?


----------



## macelene (22 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4141147 a dit:
			
		

> une photo ?





C'est fait Môssieur le Modo...  qqs posts en amont...


----------



## Captain_X (22 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Non... Je suis plutôt en période misogyne...



pareil, je suis mi-zogine, mi-zanthrope... j'alterne


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

ques'ce que t'as a me regarder comme cela?   

tu veux ma photo ? :mouais:


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2007)

_voil&#224;&#8230; c'est mieux comme &#231;a ? nan&#8230; vous savez ce qu'il vous reste &#224; faire&#8230; 


edit : merci princess :love:
_


----------



## Freelancer (22 Janvier 2007)




----------



## esope (22 Janvier 2007)




----------



## macelene (22 Janvier 2007)

Grug attitude... enfin plus soft... :rateau:


----------



## Melounette (23 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Non... Je suis plutôt en période misogyne...


Ah bon c'est qu'une période ?:mouais: Remarque je préfère ça à la période cassoulet.

Et je vais chercher une photo, bah ouais.:rateau:
Pfff, j'ai rien de bien.:rose:
Je vous mets celle-là quand même. On a qu'à l'appeler "l'auto-portrait Paris dernière". Comme si j'avais Frédéric Taddeï dans mon appart' rien que pour moi.:bebe:






(Bon par contre, c'est un délire, je m'excusassionne pour le peu de qualité de la photo:rateau(J'en prépare un mieux, je me rattrapperais)


----------



## supermoquette (23 Janvier 2007)

tu gardes les bottes au lit ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah bon c'est qu'une p&#233;riode ?:mouais: Remarque je pr&#233;f&#232;re &#231;a &#224; la p&#233;riode cassoulet.
> 
> Et je vais chercher une photo, bah ouais.:rateau:
> Pfff, j'ai rien de bien.:rose:
> ...




Euuuh ... C'est "Autoportrait", ici, "Prenez votre pied", c'est au bar  :hein:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Janvier 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah bon c'est qu'une période ?:mouais: Remarque je préfère ça à la période cassoulet.
> 
> Et je vais chercher une photo, bah ouais.:rateau:
> Pfff, j'ai rien de bien.:rose:
> ...



'tain il est crade ton stratifié...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

NON , je ne suis pas Michael Jackson


----------



## supermoquette (23 Janvier 2007)

Je vois que tu as pass&#233; une nuit de folies


----------



## Grug (23 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> NON , je ne suis pas Michael Jackson



 :affraid:


----------



## lufograf (23 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> NON , je ne suis pas Michael Jackson



C'est vrai, t'es quand même vachement moins blanche que lui ! :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (23 Janvier 2007)

On sait maintenant qui a inspir&#233; Monsieur Jackson et ce vers quoi le conduisent ses multiples interventions chirurgicales.  


_Nick tup' m&#232;re !! _ :rateau:


----------



## Captain_X (23 Janvier 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> C'est vrai, t'es quand même vachement moins blanche que lui ! :rateau:



et plus crépu


----------



## Orunner (24 Janvier 2007)

Putain de merde, autoportrait.


----------



## Orunner (24 Janvier 2007)

Et alors ..


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Janvier 2007)

Orunner a dit:


> Putain de merde, autoportrait.





Orunner a dit:


> Et alors ..


Ca, ça sent l'autoportrait réalisé avec Photobooth. Je me trompe ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2007)

Ouais. Et _putain de merde_, j'aurais pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; bonjour, non ? :mouais:


----------



## Picouto (24 Janvier 2007)

Et puis tant qu'à mourir autant que ce soit avec un air !


----------



## alèm (24 Janvier 2007)

_avec des photos, vous me feriez plaisir&#8230; 
_


----------



## maiwen (24 Janvier 2007)

comme ça ?


----------



## kanako (24 Janvier 2007)

j'en ai plein en stock mais pas le temps de trier ni de poster


----------



## mamyblue (25 Janvier 2007)

Tiens je vois bizarre par ici ... Je crois que je vais aller me recoucher


----------



## jpmiss (25 Janvier 2007)

mammyblue qui nous fait des effets de style: filtre photoshop "flou d'objectif"!   

J'avais un doute mais maintenant je suis sur: c'est un fake!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2007)

Elisnice  











​


----------



## La mouette (26 Janvier 2007)

Bizarre ta coupe de cheveux


----------



## mado (26 Janvier 2007)

Dernière cigarette du soir.. ​






:love:​ ​


----------



## vousti (26 Janvier 2007)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/[UR...ack.us/img266/3034/dsc0026um8.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Melounette (26 Janvier 2007)

A&#239;e a&#239;e a&#239;e. La compression : just say no.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2007)

Fais voir derrière les oreilles...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Bizarre ta coupe de cheveux




Ben quoi? C'est un palmier... Demande à Princesse Tatav, c'est la spécialiste...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Janvier 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Demande à Princesse Tatav, c'est la spécialiste...



Ah ça!... Mémère c'est pas la dernière pour la déconne...


----------



## Melounette (27 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Fais voir derrière les oreilles...


Nickel...


----------



## vousti (27 Janvier 2007)

mais je préfère le flou de ton post précédent:love:


marie il parle de ton ap ou de ton avatar?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2007)

ben dites, la prochaine je vous la fais comment ?  

couettes?  
nattes?  



.....la nuit portera conseil


----------



## patricks (27 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> ben dites, la prochaine je vous la fais comment ?
> 
> couettes?
> nattes?
> ...



C'est vrai que le choix entre Nelly Ingals et Fifi Brindacier ne peut pas être facile


----------



## ultrabody (27 Janvier 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Nickel...



bien joué


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Janvier 2007)

impossible de charger la page... Z'avez mis des photos trop loudres ou c'est Marvin qui d&#233;conne?

@Hypertapis: alors cet autoportrait? Il est o&#249;? au lieu de flooder? 










Mmmmmmhhhh, slurp, une bi&#232;re &#224; la pomme! Bio qui plus est!​


----------



## supermoquette (27 Janvier 2007)

C'est marvin


----------



## ultrabody (27 Janvier 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4147400 a dit:
			
		

> impossible de charger la page... Z'avez mis des photos trop loudres ou c'est Marvin qui d&#233;conne?
> 
> @Hypertapis: alors cet autoportrait? Il est o&#249;? au lieu de flooder?
> 
> ...



matinale en +


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2007)

j'iTune, tu iTunes, il iTune, nous iTunons, vous iTunez, ils iTunent !


----------



## La mouette (27 Janvier 2007)

Faut dormir un peu P77


----------



## lufograf (27 Janvier 2007)

Par l&#224; :




Mais apparemment il a pas son casque, du coup on le reconna&#238;t peut-&#234;tre pas !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> Par là :
> 
> http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/4135/apitunes2ce2.jpg​
> Mais apparemment il a pas son casque, du coup on le reconnaît peut-être pas !



Bon, il y en a au moins un qui suit !


----------



## nato kino (27 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, il y en a au moins un qui suit !



Et il y en a un second qui devrait prendre un peu de vacances.


----------



## Grug (27 Janvier 2007)




----------



## lufograf (27 Janvier 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> Et il y en a un second qui devrait prendre un peu de vacances.




Cela dit le premier, ne serait pas contre non plus !!


----------



## joubichou (27 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (27 Janvier 2007)

Je ne sais pas si c'est toi qui l'a prise Joubichou mais elle très chouette.


----------



## joubichou (27 Janvier 2007)

si cest moi,j'ai calé le d 200 dans une fourche,un peu délicat car j'étais debout dans une barque pour élaguer des saules au dessus de l'eau


----------



## Foguenne (27 Janvier 2007)

C'est très réussi ! bravo !


----------



## jahrom (27 Janvier 2007)

Histoire de montrer le 400D avec le grip.


----------



## philire (28 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Majintode (28 Janvier 2007)




----------



## jahrom (28 Janvier 2007)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Janvier 2007)

C'est fou cette propension qu'ont les trentenaires parisiens &#224; vouloir &#224; tout prix ressembler &#224; des r&#233;fugi&#233;s Kossovars...


----------



## jahrom (28 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est fou cette propension qu'ont les trentenaires parisiens à vouloir à tout prix ressembler à des réfugiés Kossovars...



C'est marrant, pour un Corse je fais Kossovar, et pour les Parisiens, je fais Corse...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2007)

Ouais et sinon vous voulez pas un peu arrêter d'être beau, les gens?




Petite leçon...






Trop facile...

 


​


----------



## jahrom (28 Janvier 2007)

Au fait, dans quelques heures nous fêtons les 2 ans de ce sujet... :love: 
Je vous invite donc à vous décarcasser un peu le fion afin de fêter dignement cet anniversaire.


----------



## jahrom (28 Janvier 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Ouais et sinon vous voulez pas un peu arr&#234;ter d'&#234;tre beau, les gens?
> Trop facile...



Saches que pour certains, c'est plus difficile d'&#234;tre moche...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Janvier 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> C'est marrant, pour un Corse je fais Kossovar, et pour les Parisiens, je fais Corse...



Chi disgrazia!


----------



## da capo (28 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Chi disgrazia!



D'où qu'on les regarde, les corses restent corses

che disgrazia


----------



## ultrabody (28 Janvier 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Au fait, dans quelques heures nous f&#234;tons les 2 ans de ce sujet... :love:
> Je vous invite donc &#224; vous d&#233;carcasser un peu le fion afin de f&#234;ter dignement cet anniversaire.








&#231;a va comme &#231;a ?


----------



## mado (28 Janvier 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Au fait, dans quelques heures nous fêtons les 2 ans de ce sujet... :love:
> Je vous invite donc à vous décarcasser un peu le fion afin de fêter dignement cet anniversaire.




2 ans pour que j'ouvre autre chose que "taille de l'image" dans photoshop.. Et c'est pas gagné 
Mais pour toi, un baiser qui laisse des traces (ben oui il est beau ton mec Malow..)
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Au fait, dans quelques heures nous fêtons les 2 ans de ce sujet... :love:
> Je vous invite donc à vous décarcasser un peu le fion afin de fêter dignement cet anniversaire.



Bon, ben puisque t'insistes... 
Me voici en entier... :rose: 
Dans ma série d'AP ruraux.




Désolé pour la légère surex' sur ma tronche de blanc-bec.  :rateau:


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2007)

_penser &#224; acheter une version de Small Image &#224; jul et mado&#8230;
_


----------



## ultrabody (28 Janvier 2007)

je vais la refaire moins crispé ....






où suis je ???


----------



## macmarco (28 Janvier 2007)




----------



## mado (28 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4149254 a dit:
			
		

> _penser à acheter une version de Small Image à jul et mado
> _



On partagera  :love:

T'es d'ac Jul non ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Janvier 2007)

Profitez... Certaines vous diraient que je les montre moins facilement que mon cul...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> On partagera  :love:
> 
> T'es d'ac Jul non ?



Sans problème. "It will be a privilege !" :love:


----------



## Amok (28 Janvier 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> ​la chaussette : 50 &#37; laine, 50 % soie, vous devriez essayer :rose:



Bah l&#224;, c'est quand tu veux, o&#249; tu veux pour l'essai ! :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Bah là, c'est quand tu veux, où tu veux pour l'essai ! :love:



C'est poreux...


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2007)

enti&#233;rement moi&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Janvier 2007)

ultrabody a dit:


> où suis je ???



Chez les cons patentés...


----------



## macelene (28 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Profitez... Certaines vous diraient que je les montre moins facilement que mon cul...




.. ah bon... j'ai jamais vu ton cul pourtant :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Janvier 2007)

macelene a dit:


> .. ah bon... j'ai jamais vu ton cul pourtant :rateau:



Nous n'étions pas du bon côté de Capo Di Feno...


----------



## macelene (28 Janvier 2007)

Je m'interroge... ​


----------



## Grug (29 Janvier 2007)




----------



## da capo (29 Janvier 2007)

*joyeux anniversaire*


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

_Bonne anniversaire Sieur Fil._


----------



## Franswa (29 Janvier 2007)




----------



## ultrabody (29 Janvier 2007)

Franswa a dit:


> ...



terrible le soleil ... 
ça change des nuages sur paris ...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> ['Cré belle gueule, Jul29 ! :love: ]



T'affoles pas mon Roberto ! C'est bien connu : avec une bonne surexposition, on gomme tous les défauts du visage. Ainsi tu n'as pas pu voir mes marques de varicelle, de petite vérole et d'acné purulent.


----------



## jahrom (29 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Mais pour toi, un baiser qui laisse des traces (ben oui il est beau ton mec Malow..)
> :love:




:rose::love:


----------



## la(n)guille (29 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> ...
> Mais pour toi, un baiser qui laisse des traces (ben oui il est beau ton mec Malow..)
> :love:




ouais, ouais, ouais, moi aussi avec toshop... enfin, j'me comprends...

:hein:


----------



## Foguenne (29 Janvier 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Au fait, dans quelques heures nous fêtons les 2 ans de ce sujet... :love:
> Je vous invite donc à vous décarcasser un peu le fion afin de fêter dignement cet anniversaire.



Très juste !   J'ai toujours adoré ce thread. :love: 
Bon, comme ça faisait longtemps et qu'on fête les deux ans, je vous en mets 4 d'un coup... 
(vous aurez remarqué que ma compagne est en pleine phase tricot...  )


----------



## Amok (29 Janvier 2007)

En tant que modo de "portfolio", t'aurais pu te fendre d'un nu !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

jul29 a dit:


> T'affoles pas mon Roberto !


Si, si. C'est une belle gueule.


Foguenne a dit:


> Bon, comme &#231;a faisait longtemps et qu'on f&#234;te les deux ans, je vous en mets 4 d'un coup...


J'adore le deuxi&#232;me.


Amok a dit:


> &#8230;t'aurais pu te fendre&#8230;


C'est le mot.


----------



## Foguenne (29 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> En tant que modo de "portfolio", t'aurais pu te fendre d'un nu !



J'aurais pu si je n'avais pas pris autant de poids voir plus que ma compagne. 
Mais bon, on a quelques jours pour fêter les deux ans de ce thread, il y aura peut-être des surprises.


----------



## PommeQ (29 Janvier 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> J'aurais pu si je n'avais pas pris autant de poids voir plus que ma compagne.
> Mais bon, on a quelques jours pour fêter les deux ans de ce thread, il y aura peut-être des surprises.



Je me mets au premier rang


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> J'aurais pu si je n'avais pas pris autant de poids voir plus que ma compagne.




" ... et la maman, elle gonfle pendant 99 mois, et le papa, lui, il surveille, il boit de la bi&#232;re, et il gonfle aussi ..." :rateau:


  




NB : D'apr&#232;s Roland Magdane - "tout seul avec mon cartable"


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> " ... et la maman, elle gonfle pendant 99 mois, et le papa, lui, il surveille, il boit de la bière, et il gonfle aussi ..." :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



çà s'appelle "la couvade".


----------



## da capo (29 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> " ... et la maman, elle gonfle pendant *99 mois,*


----------



## la(n)guille (29 Janvier 2007)

oui, je te le conc&#232;de &#231;a m'a &#233;tonn&#233; aussi, mais je pense qu'il a tapp&#233; un peu vite, et qu'il voulait &#233;crire 9, et non 99, mais bon, &#231;a n'engage que moi qui suis un mammif&#232;re humain normal, avec une gestation de 9...


----------



## La mouette (29 Janvier 2007)

WANTED 
The mouette 






VIVA el Portfolio​


----------



## elKBron (29 Janvier 2007)

bon, ben bon anniv' alors


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> ben dites, la prochaine je vous la fais comment ?
> couettes?
> nattes?
> .....la nuit portera conseil





ben voil&#224;, en couette     







........._pour les 2 ans de ce fil j'ai prepar&#233; un "truc" , sa vous dis de  la voir en entier  ?  _


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

*bon annif cher fil    *


----------



## jahrom (29 Janvier 2007)

Merde un pantalon tout propre...


----------



## vousti (29 Janvier 2007)

iuymoub)o$
pm,ùlMk j h;ug::kjb:kh:  

merde l'est tout collant le clavier maintenant:love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Lila (29 Janvier 2007)

vousti a dit:


> iuymoub)o$
> pm,ùlMk j h;ug::kjb:kh:
> 
> merde l'est tout collant le clavier maintenant:love::love::love::love::love:




...je vois que Mr est un amant performant   .....


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


>





la(n)guille a dit:


> oui, je te le conc&#232;de &#231;a m'a &#233;tonn&#233; aussi, mais je pense qu'il a tapp&#233; un peu vite, et qu'il voulait &#233;crire 9, et non 99, mais bon, &#231;a n'engage que moi qui suis un mammif&#232;re humain normal, avec une gestation de 9...



Non non, comme indiqu&#233;, je citais un texte de Roland Magdane, il parlait bien de 99 mois 

Revoyez dans mon post le titre du squetch, vous comprendrez mieux.

Sinon, ma trombine du jour :





Et si, je me suis ras&#233; ce matin  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (29 Janvier 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Merde un pantalon tout propre...



Désolé, je ne peux pas te passer le mien, j'ai eu le même problème...


----------



## Lila (29 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Désolé, je ne peux pas te passer le mien, j'ai eu le même problème...



ça c'est la prostate...

...non rien


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2007)

_on se calme et on boit frais &#224; St-Tropez&#8230; 
_


----------



## vousti (29 Janvier 2007)

j'ai juste renvers&#233; ma bi&#232;re

je vois pas de quoi vous parliez d'autre



">


eh dites ben ouais j'bois frais


----------



## teo (29 Janvier 2007)

bon, j'aurai pas imagin&#233; la poster en fait, l'ayant faite surtout pour le c&#244;t&#233; technique (pour l'ambiance sensuelle des AP, allez plutot voir chez d'autres, ici c'est plut&#244;t _brut et frontal_ sur celui-l&#224.

Mais bon, _particuli&#232;rement pour les deux ans pile poil de ce fil_,
pour l'audace de son auteur, sa gentillesse
et son c&#244;t&#233; "_je me d&#233;voile en me cachant et je me cache en vous montrant tout_"
et en sp&#233;ciale d&#233;dicace &#224; sa compagne,
vous arriverez sur un autoportrait &#224; 5, &#224; oilp&#233; dans la salle de bain.
Et avant contestation: _I'm fully bollocks naked_.​
_(&#231;a c'est ce qu'on appelle du teasing&#8230_

&#8230; 

_Pas de zizi, rien de bien sexy, ne vous pr&#233;cipitez pas,
vous n'avez acc&#232;s qu'&#224; la moiti&#233; sup&#233;rieure de l'image et encore si vous la trouvez .
Je me la joue *Avenir* _​
_(&#231;a c'est la phase deux du teasing&#8230_

&#8230;

2007, j'enl&#232;ve le haut 
pour le bas, on verra en 2008 ​
_(rien de bien m&#233;chant, donc, c'est surtout l'attente qui provoque le d&#233;sir, pas la photo elle-m&#234;me, n'est ce pas ?) Je vous ai bien eu _

_PS: merci de ne pas flooder sur ce fil  sinon, mon modo pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; va me faire des ennuis et &#231;a m'ennuierait aussi  pour les lettres de fans et d'insultes, merci de passer par les MP _


----------



## nato kino (29 Janvier 2007)

teo a dit:


> _Pas de zizi, rien de bien sexy, ne vous précipitez pas,
> vous n'avez accès qu'à la moitié supérieure de l'image et encore si vous la trouvez .
> Je me la joue *Avenir* _​
> _(rien de bien méchant, donc, c'est surtout l'attente qui provoque le désir, pas la photo elle-même, n'est ce pas ?) Je vous ai bien eu _



Bon, je laisse les autres chercher un peu, promis. 

Petite question : est-ce que c'est doux au moins tout ce poil ? :rateau:


----------



## Picouto (29 Janvier 2007)

J'aime Flickr :love: ... :love::love:


----------



## teo (29 Janvier 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> Bon, je laisse les autres chercher un peu, promis.
> 
> Petite question : est-ce que c'est doux au moins tout ce poil ? :rateau:



C'est doux, plus doux que du mérinos _(à poil laineux, Pascal 77 )_


----------



## elKBron (29 Janvier 2007)

teo a dit:


> _(rien de bien méchant, donc, c'est surtout l'attente qui provoque le désir, pas la photo elle-même, n'est ce pas ?) _



ce qui est bien connu des campeurs : le plaisir est dans la tente


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Janvier 2007)

Alors teo, on se la joue &#224; la tirhum?


----------



## teo (29 Janvier 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> ce qui est bien connu des campeurs : le plaisir est dans la tente



et _-avant qu'un autre ne la fasse et que je le prenne mal-_ parfois il est dans la tante 




Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Alors teo, on se la joue &#224; la tirhum?



_L&#233; vachement mieux foutu que moi celui-l&#224; _


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Janvier 2007)

teo a dit:


> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non, non, c'est pas de ça dont je parle.


----------



## da capo (29 Janvier 2007)

teo a dit:


> C'est doux, plus doux que du mérinos _(à poil laineux, Pascal 77 )_



Belle photo mon agneau


----------



## teo (29 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Non, non, c'est pas de &#231;a dont je parle.



*** ***** ******** *? oui on m'a expliqu&#233;  je ne savais pas. D&#233;sol&#233; je ne suis pas tout sur les forums  beaucoup de vos clin d'oeil me passent malheureusement au dessus 




_* &#233;dit&#233; &#224; la demande de l'auteur _


----------



## Picouto (29 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## jahrom (29 Janvier 2007)

Notre contribution pour fêter ces deux ans... Et merci à toutes et à tous pour vos contributions... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## fable (29 Janvier 2007)

Jo-yeux zanniiiiiiiivèèèèèèèèèèèresaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaire jo-yeux zanniiiiiiiivèèèèèèèèèèèresaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaire jo-yeux zanniiiiiiiivèèèèèèèèèèèresaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaire le fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil,
jo-yeux zanniiiiiiiivèèèèèèèèèèèresaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaire 

I :love: ce fil


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Janvier 2007)

fable a dit:


> Jo-yeux zanniiiiiiiivèèèèèèèèèèèresaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaire jo-yeux zanniiiiiiiivèèèèèèèèèèèresaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaire jo-yeux zanniiiiiiiivèèèèèèèèèèèresaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaire le fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil,
> jo-yeux zanniiiiiiiivèèèèèèèèèèèresaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaire
> 
> I :love: ce fil



+ 1 :love:


----------



## MamaCass (29 Janvier 2007)

Alors joyeux anniversaire le fil 

Je n'ai post&#233; qu'un ou deux autoportrait(s) mais j'adore ce fil 

Bonne continuation &#224; tous et &#224; toutes :love: :love:


----------



## dool (29 Janvier 2007)

Bon...parceque c'est elle, parceque c'est les 2 ans, parceque c'est moi....et parcequ'il y a que les vagins qui ne changent pas d'avis, je mets une exception à ma décision.....






 car il apporte beaucoup l'air de rien ce fil !


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2007)

_j'en vois trois qui n'ont pas compris le sujet l&#224;&#8230;
_


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)




----------



## the-monk (29 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## Picouto (29 Janvier 2007)

Pour fêter les 2 ans, un second AP




​


----------



## kanako (29 Janvier 2007)

JOYEUX ANNIV &#192; CE FIL QUE J'AIME BIEN 
pour les deux ans : deux AP fraichement pris cet arp&#232;s-midi, pas sp&#233;ciallement pour les deux ans mais &#231;a va bien aussi&#8230;  







essaye encore&#8230; c'est mieux (cadrage)


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2007)

_c'est vrai qu'un Nikon, c'est plus sexy&#8230; 
_


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

Merde, j'ai qu'un mini sony!







et un bout de pomme coincé entre les dents

:rateau:​


----------



## kanako (30 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4150828 a dit:
			
		

> _c'est vrai qu'un Nikon, c'est plus sexy&#8230;
> _



Bin ouais &#233;videment !   :love: 
surtout celui-l&#224; ! 
Mais il &#233;tait pas l&#224; seulement pour la d&#233;co (m&#234;me si j'aime bien avoir une gueule de tourriste l'appareil autour du cou  ) j'ai pris quelques photos aussi&#8230;
c'est juste que l'argentique &#231;a coute cher pour une pauvre &#233;tudiante comme moi   
donc je compense avec mon num&#233;rique qu'est un ptit sony lui aussi coucou: Marie) qu'est un peu (beaucoup) vieux (et qu'&#224; m&#234;me pas de zoom optique, sniff) mais bien pratique quand m&#234;me&#8230;
On le voit sur cette magnifique photo anti-flood z'avez vu comment je me laisse pas aller &#224; floodre malgr&#232;s l'incitation du modo    :rateau: 
qui a &#233;t&#233; prise dans le TGV pour venir &#224; Paris la derni&#232;re fois (pour la bouffe de d&#233;cembre et les huitres aussi ^^) : 



merci pour les cdb du pr&#233;cedent ^^:rose:


----------



## Foguenne (30 Janvier 2007)

Aujourd'hui faudra pas nous emmerder avec du flood ou autre photo trop lourde!   






(Je teste des photos "fond noir powered by bricolage" sur moi avant d'embêter ma compagne.  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Aujourd'hui faudra pas nous emmerder avec du flood ou autre photo trop lourde!
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/foguenne/.Pictures/Portraits/IMG_0011-b-web.jpg
> 
> (Je teste des photos "fond noir powered by bricolage" sur moi avant d'embêter ma compagne.  )




Joli ticheurte :love:


----------



## Foguenne (30 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> En tant que modo de "portfolio", t'aurais pu te fendre d'un nu !



Bon ce n'est pas totalement nu, je garde mon bonnet de modérator mais c'est un début. 
(C'est bien parce que Jahrom a proposé de fêter les deux ans de ce thread.  )






(Oui je rentre le ventre et gonfle ce qui me reste de pectoraux, non je ne m'épile pas, ça fait trop mal.  )


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Bon ce n'est pas totalement nu, je garde mon bonnet de modérator mais c'est un début.


----------



## alan.a (30 Janvier 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Bon ce n'est pas totalement nu, je garde mon bonnet de mod&#233;rator mais c'est un d&#233;but.
> (C'est bien parce que Jahrom a propos&#233; de f&#234;ter les deux ans de ce thread.  )
> http://homepage.mac.com/foguenne/.Pictures/Portraits/IMG_0022-b-web.jpg
> 
> (Oui je rentre le ventre et gonfle ce qui me reste de pectoraux, non je ne m'&#233;pile pas, &#231;a fait trop mal.  )



Toi aussi tu testes les fonds noirs bricol&#233;s 






bon ... pour le ventre ... euh ... apr&#232;s 3 grossesses : 
pris : 27 kg
perdu : 23 kg

Comme j'ai d&#251; arr&#234;ter le sport ... les 4 derniers sont durs &#224; perdre   alors je cache les d&#233;fauts en postant une petite image :rose:


----------



## Majintode (30 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)




----------



## lumai (30 Janvier 2007)

Un essai d'autoportrait avec le M50... il semble que j'ai les bras trop courts ! 




​


----------



## Grug (30 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> http://gregoire.berquin.free.fr/broll/SnapShot.jpg


Tiens, Charles Berling. :love:


----------



## lufograf (31 Janvier 2007)

Pour les deux ans non pas un, ni deux... mais trois moi même ! (ego quand tu nous tiens  )






Dans la série "mais où est-il allé encore se fourrer ?"  ​


----------



## ange_63 (31 Janvier 2007)

lumai a dit:


> Un essai d'autoportrait avec le M50... il semble que j'ai les bras trop courts !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 

Je sais _"on ne site pas les photos"_ Mais l&#224; on peut faire une p'tite entorse non ?! 

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 

Vive tes bras "trop courts"!!! Chouette photo!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tiens, Charles Berling. :love:


C'est fou ce qu'il y a comme star sur ce forum !  
Charles Berling
Nick Nolte
Laurent Fontaine (WebO  )
et j'en passe.


----------



## joubichou (31 Janvier 2007)

Sombre,comme le temps


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

Mein goth!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mein goth!!!!!



Mein Gott  ...


----------



## vousti (31 Janvier 2007)

alpilles beurre ce dais le fil


----------



## macmarco (31 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mein goth!!!!!



Hic ! 



Marie84 a dit:


> Mein Gott  ...




Ach so !



vousti a dit:


> alpilles beurre ce dais le fil





Y a de ces allum&#233;s sur MacG ! :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Mein Gott  ...



Non, non.... Je disais bien mein goth!


----------



## rockindé (31 Janvier 2007)

Actualité sportive, du week-end, oblige...


----------



## joubichou (1 Février 2007)

ça y est mon 70-300 VR est arrivé,autoportrait a main levée,oh putain le caillou


----------



## alèm (1 Février 2007)

*ouais mais trop lourd&#8230; 
*


----------



## joubichou (1 Février 2007)

mes excuses,j'étais un peu excité


----------



## wip (1 Février 2007)

Voila, erreur r&#233;par&#233;e, je vous mets un shot de dimanche soir, au k750i, en rentrant des Alpes, dans le TGV
(tit clin d'oeil &#224; Teo et ses AP sncfesques  )
J'&#233;tais Heureux (si jamais &#231;a se voit pas , mais crev&#233;, lessiv&#233;... )



​


----------



## tirhum (1 Février 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> mes excuses,j'&#233;tais un peu excit&#233;


Ben, maintenant si tu es... "_redescendu_".....
Tu peux p't&#234;t....  
_(suivre le conseil de al02...)_ 



&#201;DIT (de l'&#201;DIT): nan, rien... vaut pas le coup....  __


----------



## Foguenne (1 Février 2007)

... ya du boulot.


----------



## teo (1 Février 2007)

rockindé a dit:


> Actualité sportive, du week-end, oblige...



en paraphrasant Docevil:


----------



## Lila (1 Février 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> ... ya du boulot.
> http://homepage.mac.com/foguenne/.Pictures/Portraits/Silvia-Paul-nounours.jpg




....c'est des jumeaux que vous avez eu


----------



## Foguenne (1 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ....c'est des jumeaux que vous avez eu



h&#233;h&#233;, non il n'y en aura qu'un mais nous avons tous les deux besoins d'une th&#233;rapie


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> h&#233;h&#233;, non il n'y en aura qu'un mais nous avons tous les deux besoins d'une th&#233;rapie
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/foguenne/.Pictures/Portraits/IMG_0057-b.jpg



Oh ! Ils ont un BackCat et un Bassou en peluche, m&#234;me que le BackCat est habill&#233; en modo !


----------



## r0m1 (1 Février 2007)

Bon, ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas mis ma petite trombine dans le coin


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2007)

_moi aussi relativement

une vieille photo, pas trop envie que vous voyez ma gueule du moment




_​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2007)

bon voilà habillée et  maquillée ......je peux partir au boulot


----------



## da capo (2 Février 2007)

Je sais pas pourquoi, 
mais une cocotte sur la t&#234;te... je pr&#233;f&#233;rais les couettes moi


----------



## lufograf (2 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> bon voilà habillée et  maquillée ......je peux partir au boulot




  C'est quoi ton boulot pour que t'es l'air si heureux d'y aller ??


----------



## Lila (2 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> bon voilà habillée et  maquillée ......je peux partir au boulot
> 
> http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/8569/photo6zm1.jpg




... :mouais: ...elle est gothique ou bien faut que je ré étalonne mon écran ?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Février 2007)

Une goth, fa&#231;on roberta smith.


----------



## jahrom (2 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Une goth, façon roberta smith.



La soeur de stan ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Février 2007)

Ah... J'ai connu un Smith, quand j'étais en poste aux Indes, à l'embassade... en... Houlà, déjà! :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (2 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Oh !*
> *Eric von Stroheim !*
> 
> :love::love::love:





Moi j'aurais plutôt dit Stan Laurel.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2007)

_En fait non&#8230; Vu les derni&#232;res contributions, j'ai d&#251; me tromper de sujet._


----------



## joubichou (2 Février 2007)

hithchok !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Je sais pas pourquoi,
> mais une cocotte sur la tête... je préférais les couettes moi




cocotte?  :rateau:    



lufograf a dit:


> C'est quoi ton boulot pour que t'es l'air si heureux d'y aller ??



c'est sourire sur les tof que j'aime pas :rateau: 



Lila a dit:


> ... :mouais: ...elle est gothique ou bien faut que je ré étalonne mon écran ?



pfffff.....gothique   et puis quoi encore    suis juste chic (et choc )



supermoquette a dit:


> Une goth, façon roberta smith.





jahrom a dit:


> La soeur de stan ?





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah... J'ai connu un Smith, quand j'étais en poste aux Indes, à l'embassade... en... Houlà, déjà! :rateau:



connais pas moi ce smith et je encore moins les indes :rateau:  



*vu que c'est comme ça moi je ne poste plus ici   ​*


----------



## da capo (2 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> *vu que c'est comme ça moi je ne poste plus ici   ​*



Tout ça pour qu'on te dise


oh, non !​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Février 2007)

Ça nous fera de l'intimité par où qu'ça passe!


----------



## jpmiss (2 Février 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> hithchok !




A tes souhaits.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça nous fera de l'intimité



moi , dans l'intimité,  j'ai toujour mon palmier


----------



## lufograf (2 Février 2007)

Benh, tu vois t'es rentr&#233;e du boulot et tu souris !!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ... :mouais: ...elle est gothique ou bien faut que je ré étalonne mon écran ?



Si Tatav est gothique, je préfère même pas savoir comment vous appellez les métalleux ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Février 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> ... je préfère même pas savoir comment vous appellez les métalleux ?


Les bas-du-front...


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Les bas-du-front...



_dit-il en écoutant Motörhead _

  

_allez on poste des autoportraits les amis sinon tonton alèm va faire les gros yeux ! _


----------



## mado (2 Février 2007)

Ça vous arrive aussi non ? Se regarder et pas se reconnaitre. Bon, ok, la glace est sale, la photo pas très nette (mais ça c'est tout le temps), le grain pas génial, les contrastes un peu forcés. Du maquillage. Mais même. 
Et ça fait du bien de se voir autrement parfois.




​


----------



## mamyblue (2 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4155937 a dit:
			
		

> _dit-il en écoutant Motörhead _
> 
> 
> 
> _allez on poste des autoportraits les amis sinon tonton alèm va faire les gros yeux ! _


Voilà, voilà on arrive... Mais mon miroir est bizarre...


----------



## nato kino (3 Février 2007)

Elispop !! :love: :style:


----------



## Captain_X (3 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> Ça vous arrive aussi non ? Se regarder et pas se reconnaitre. Bon, ok, la glace est sale, la photo pas très nette (mais ça c'est tout le temps), le grain pas génial, les contrastes un peu forcés. Du maquillage. Mais même.
> Et ça fait du bien de se voir autrement parfois.
> 
> ​




moi j'aime bien tu es MECONNAISSABLE  par contre fait gaffe y'a Alèm qui essaye de mettre le pouce dans l'oeil​


----------



## tirhum (3 Février 2007)

mamyblue a dit:


> Voil&#224;, voil&#224; on arrive... Mais mon miroir est bizarre...
> ​


mamy.... je suppose que c'est une fleur en incrustation... mais &#231;a me donne l'impression que tu te prends pour un extracteur de fum&#233;e... :mouais:

 

P.S : mado ? Tu veux que je lise dans tes pens&#233;es ?!.....  :love:


----------



## da capo (3 Février 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> moi j'aime bien tu es MECONNAISSABLE  par contre fait gaffe y'a Al&#232;m qui essaye de mettre le pouce dans l'oeil



M&#233;connaissable ? encore faudrait-il la connaitre  

Mais tout y invite : la bouche d&#233;licatement maquill&#233;e, le cheveu repouss&#233; pour bien offrir le visage, le regard concentr&#233;, le visage relach&#233;, le sourcil rond&#8230;

A Elis, maintenant &#8230; par coup de boule, hum, hum&#8230;


----------



## da capo (3 Février 2007)




----------



## Grug (3 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> &#199;a vous arrive aussi non ? Se regarder et pas se reconnaitre. Bon, ok, la glace est sale, la photo pas tr&#232;s nette (mais &#231;a c'est tout le temps), le grain pas g&#233;nial, les contrastes un peu forc&#233;s. Du maquillage. Mais m&#234;me.
> Et &#231;a fait du bien de se voir autrement parfois.
> 
> 
> ...


pourtant c'est toi , &#224; part qu'en vrai tu louches moins&#8230;


----------



## Captain_X (3 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Méconnaissable ? encore faudrait-il la connaitre



ha oui mais ca c'est pas donné au premier C_O_N qui poste


----------



## da capo (3 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Leucémie, greffe, embolie... _


_



Captain_X a dit:



			ha oui mais ca c'est pas donné au premier C_O_N qui poste
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


Les messages se suivent.
C'est une chance qu'ils n'aient pas de rapport entre eux.

soupir_


----------



## jahrom (3 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> Ça vous arrive aussi non ? Se regarder et pas se reconnaitre. Bon, ok, la glace est sale, la photo pas très nette (mais ça c'est tout le temps), le grain pas génial, les contrastes un peu forcés. Du maquillage. Mais même.
> Et ça fait du bien de se voir autrement parfois.



Tu vois quand tu prends rien c'est ta vrai nature qui ressort...


----------



## jahrom (3 Février 2007)




----------



## ange_63 (3 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Leucémie, greffe, embolie... _Comme dit Foulquier, comme ces choses terribles ont de jolis noms.
> Aujourd'hui ou peut-être demain, j'attends la mort d'un ami.
> J'ai déjà la pensée de lui quand il sera libéré de ses souffrances.
> 
> ...




Ces photos sont vraiments :love: :rose: ,mais ton texte me donne la larme à l'oeil  

Bon courage....


----------



## Grug (3 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Merci de vos petits mots...
> *_Je ne suis pas hélas celui qui a besoin le plus de soutien, mais les vôtres m'ont fait du bien._


tsss tsss on sent bien que sans le renfort de tes bras, tu as les seins qui tombent :rateau:


----------



## Lastrada (4 Février 2007)

Dédicacé à Roberto


----------



## Melounette (4 Février 2007)

C'est la touche eject qu'il y a sur ta hanche droite ?


----------



## Eniluap (4 Février 2007)

Moi, avec moi meme mais 20 ans nous sépare!  

Voir la pièce jointe 13396

Et oui j'etais blonde, bouclée et bien potelée :rose: tout l'inverse d'aujourd'hui, quoi!


----------



## mado (4 Février 2007)

Clin d'oeil 




​


----------



## Grug (4 Février 2007)




----------



## teo (4 Février 2007)

Quelques morceaux entendus sur les podcats friskyradio.
On a vu un ange avec des pitites ailes blanches
et on a pensé à Docevil dans les Cieux.
Et j'ai bien pensé à Mado aussi.

Je suis sourd. Mal à la tête :/
J'ai souhaité une bonne soirée à ma boulangère vers 6-7h, elle a bien rigolé

​


----------



## macmarco (4 Février 2007)

J'en profite pour faire un coucou aux personnes qui étaient là ce jour-là.


----------



## jahrom (4 Février 2007)

teo a dit:


> Je suis sourd. Mal à la tête :/
> J'ai souhaité une bonne soirée à ma boulangère vers 6-7h, elle a bien rigolé



Ouahh y en a qu'on encore le courage d'aller au red light !!!  
Nous a l'hospice on a écouté le live de Gilbert Becaud et on a éteind les lumières à 22H00 (hé oui, c'était nocturne hier soir !!!)


----------



## jahrom (4 Février 2007)




----------



## teo (4 Février 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Ouahh y en a qu'on encore le courage d'aller au Red light !!!
> Nous a l'hospice on a écouté le live de Gilbert Becaud et on a éteind les lumières à 22H00 (hé oui, c'était nocturne hier soir !!!)



J'avais l'autorisation du directeur de l'hospice, j'avale ma DHEA comme on me demande, mais maintenant mon genou est tout cassé, mon cou grince, mes oreilles bourdonnent. Trop fumé aussi   Trop bu aussi   Le médecin-chef m'a dit que c'était normal et bien fait pour ma tronche :rose: 
_Z'auriez pu passer quand même, y'avait une rampe exprès pour vos déambulateurs  et j'avais de la Vitamine C en rab'  En plus c'était Renaissance  ça vous aurait réanimé._

Une question Jahrom, c'est normal que les gorilles à l'entrée tripotent autant _dans_ les poches des jeans (_devant_ et _derrière_) avec autant d'empressement et de lenteur? J'en étais presque gêné et pourtant il m'en faut


----------



## Grug (4 Février 2007)




----------



## da capo (4 Février 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (4 Février 2007)

Comme nous n'avons retrouvé aucune photo  de la période des grossesses de nos mères, nous nous sommes dit que ce serait sympa une petite série pour plus tard...


----------



## Grug (4 Février 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Comme nous n'avons retrouvé aucune photo  de la période des grossesses de nos mères, nous nous sommes dit que ce serait sympa une petite série pour plus tard...




Donc pendant la grossesse, le ventre e la femme s'arrondit, et l'épi de l'homme se dresse


----------



## Foguenne (4 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Donc pendant la grossesse, le ventre e la femme s'arrondit, et l'épi de l'homme se dresse



héhé, oui, je teste des trucs.   mais le ventre de l'homme s'arrondit aussi.


----------



## EMqA (4 Février 2007)




----------



## jahrom (4 Février 2007)

Diffuseur fait maison  





ps : oui je sais, j'ai piqu&#233; la chemise de Fab'Fab'...


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2007)




----------



## La mouette (5 Février 2007)




----------



## Franswa (5 Février 2007)

Un soir...


----------



## Melounette (5 Février 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Diffuseur fait maison
> 
> ps : oui je sais, j'ai piqué la chemise de Fab'Fab'...


Tu veux dire que la prochaine fois qu'il ira à une émission TV il sera tout nu ? rrrrrrrr:love:


----------



## rockindé (5 Février 2007)

teo a dit:


> on en cite pas, on doit pas me lire
> 
> 
> Quelques morceaux entendus sur les podcats friskyradio.
> ...



Spirit of 69


----------



## PommeQ (5 Février 2007)

Depuis longtemps ... aucun autoportrait de ma part ... je recommence doucement


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Février 2007)

Habillé cette fois.


----------



## teo (7 Février 2007)

rockindé a dit:


> Spirit of 69



il sait peut etre pas qu'il faut pas citer les photos, mais c'est le (un des ? indés ?) seul à avoir remarquer un des seuls trucs à remarquer dans cette image


----------



## mado (7 Février 2007)

teo a dit:


> il sait peut etre pas qu'il faut pas citer les photos, mais c'est le (un des ? indés ?) seul à avoir remarquer un des seuls trucs à remarquer dans cette image




Pfff, comment ai-je pu rater ça 
Et en plus tu pensais à moi.. :rose::love:


----------



## teo (8 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> Pfff, comment ai-je pu rater ça
> Et en plus tu pensais à moi.. :rose::love:



 


 :love: diskoteka :style:


----------



## WebOliver (8 Février 2007)




----------



## stephaaanie (8 Février 2007)

Pas facile hein, de tenir l'appareil sans trembler : &#231;a donne un sourire...disons : forc&#233;!




J'ai cach&#233; la tronche de ma grande soeur, elle ne vous connait pas (moi non plus d'ailleurs) et s'en tape des Macs.


----------



## jahrom (8 Février 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> J'ai cach&#233; la tronche de ma grande soeur, elle ne vous connait pas (moi non plus d'ailleurs) et s'en tape des Macs.



Elle aime la bi&#232;re, on a d&#233;j&#224; des points communs...


----------



## Captain_X (8 Février 2007)

non  c'est ses analyses d'urines, c'est pris au labo pour un bilan de routine &#224; la m&#233;decine du travail


----------



## jahrom (8 Février 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> non  c'est ses analyses d'urines, c'est pris au labo pour un bilan de routine à la médecine du travail



En effet, et c'est pour se réchauffer la main qu'elle l'a pose sur le pot...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> et s'en tape des Macs[/COLOR][/SIZE].




:mouais: Qu'entends tu par là ? tu connais pourtant la sensibilité exacerbée de certains membres fréquentant ce forum ! Faire une telle affirmation, et ne même pas mettre son tél ou son mail, c'est carrément de la provoc !


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2007)

_en parlant de sensibilit&#233; exacerb&#233;e, moi, je pr&#233;f&#232;re ici celle des appareils photos&#8230;  (sinon, je pr&#233;f&#232;re celle de la peau mais l&#224; n'est pas le sujet ! )_


----------



## NED (8 Février 2007)

Allez >Hop !
le petit A.P qui eneeerve ! hihi,
Surtout qu'il date d'hier !!!!





Pris sur la plage du Coco-beach à l'Ile Maurice..... 
La mer était juste à 28° !!!
:style:
 ​


----------



## La mouette (8 Février 2007)

Qu'on le bannisse  

Sympa comme AP


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> Allez >Hop !
> le petit A.P qui eneeerve ! hihi,
> Surtout qu'il date d'hier !!!!
> 
> ...



SALAUD !!!




Sinon, bel autoportrait


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> http://imageshack.us​
> Pris sur la plage du Coco-beach à l'Ile Maurice.....
> La mer était juste à 28° !!!
> :style:
> ...


 
J'aime bien, on dirait que tu tournes sur toi même avec ton appareil photo entre les mains. ça donne un sacré effet. Sinon, j'aime pas du tout, parce que ici la température du Lac Léman doit être de 5 degrés et qu'il pleut dessus...  

Rah, ces gens qui ont des vacances... :hein:


----------



## Captain_X (8 Février 2007)

l&#232;ve les yeux il neige sur nos sommets (non pas les tiens juste les notres en face, du bon cot&#233; du lac)


----------



## NED (8 Février 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> J'aime bien, on dirait que tu tournes sur toi même avec ton appareil photo entre les mains. ça donne un sacré effet.



En fait, là,  l'appareil je l'avait fixé sur ma barre de kite surf !!! du coup ca suit le mouvement de la voile. Mais j'ai fait que sur le sable avec une aile de 11m2 pour pas monter trop haut car mon appareil n'est pas étanche. Y'a des gars qui font ça sur leur barres aussi ou encore entre 2 goupilles sur les lignes externes de l'aile avec des mini-cam sous-marines ou des appareils adaptés, ca fait un effet dingo!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

Pendant que certains s'amusent au soleil de l'île Maurice d'autres restent dedans et font avec les moyens du bord...


Photobooth (spoon) effect...







​


----------



## da capo (8 Février 2007)

faut arr&#234;ter la drogue.
tout de suite.


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> faut arrêter la drogue.
> tout de suite.



Promis, demain elle arrête.


----------



## NED (8 Février 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Promis, demain elle arrête.



Ouais en fait t'arrêtes de lui en donner quoi....


----------



## vousti (8 Février 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Pendant que certains s'amusent au soleil de l'île Maurice d'autres restent dedans et font avec les moyens du bord...
> 
> 
> Photobooth (spoon) effect...
> ...



à mon avis, il à poussé le bouchon un peu trop loin.......maurice


----------



## mamyblue (9 Février 2007)

Sans commentaires...   ​


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Février 2007)

Y avait un truc vachement intéressant à la tv hier soir. 






Tcheu, même en noir et blanc, on voit que je suis fatiguée! :hein:​


----------



## macmarco (9 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Une petite visite, avant d'aller pioncer deux petites heures...
> :sleep:
> :love::love:
> 
> ...


 

'tain !  
Fait vachement jour à 4h du mat' à Nantes !!! :affraid:


----------



## Captain_X (9 Février 2007)

50 sec de pose &#224; main lev&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2007)

AP ensoleillé aujourd'hui:love: 


Voir la pièce jointe 13443


----------



## r0m1 (9 Février 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> AP ensoleillé aujourd'hui:love:



pfxzryhtzyaxvz :love:


----------



## da capo (9 Février 2007)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Février 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> pfxzryhtzyaxvz :love:



Merde!... Ton froc... :rateau:


----------



## mado (9 Février 2007)

Entendu aujourd'hui : _C'est quoi ce nouveau bijou ?
 :love:

__



_​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> Entendu aujourd'hui : _C'est quoi ce nouveau bijou ?_


Je suppose qu'on voulait parler de la fille autour du Shuffle.


----------



## macmarco (9 Février 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> 50 sec de pose à main levé



Et pas de flou de bougé, moi je dis chapeau ! :style:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> Entendu aujourd'hui : _C'est quoi ce nouveau bijou ?
> :love:
> 
> __superbe composition_​


Il te va &#224; ravir


----------



## Lastrada (10 Février 2007)

...


----------



## Lastrada (10 Février 2007)

...




Bon, un yaourre et au lit.

:sleep:


----------



## ultrabody (10 Février 2007)

'préfère celle en noir et blanc ...


----------



## ScubaARM (10 Février 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> AP ensoleillé aujourd'hui:love:
> 
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 13443



vite mes lunettes rha lovely


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> vite mes lunettes rha lovely



Mais non, calme toi, c'est pas une morue, d'apr&#232;s ce qu'elle nous dit dans un autre fil, c'est juste une tanche (en moto) ! 

Toum, faut que t'arr&#234;te de faire la sir&#232;ne, sinon, il va nous faire un accident de d&#233;compression !


----------



## Franswa (10 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> Allez >Hop !
> le petit A.P qui eneeerve ! hihi,
> Surtout qu'il date d'hier !!!!
> 
> ...



Moi aussi, je peux le faire 
​


----------



## da capo (10 Février 2007)




----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2007)




----------



## supermoquette (10 Février 2007)

C'est quoi ce truc affreux au plafond ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est quoi ce truc affreux au plafond ?



Fiat lux


----------



## mado (10 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4164057 a dit:
			
		

> Il te va à ravir



N'est ce pas ?


----------



## da capo (10 Février 2007)

tr&#232;s beau ce vert.


----------



## rockindé (11 Février 2007)

Après quelques bières journée rugby canapé, 6 nations et ProD2, oblige...un autoportrait à l' arrache...il faut que j' aille dormir, la flemme de sortir, et demain matin il faut que j' aille courir 12 bornes voir plus si affinités...c' est cela la vie de sportif de comptoir.






Penser à recharger le shuffle...:rateau:


----------



## Captain_X (11 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> N'est ce pas ?



variation sur un thème ...


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2007)

_avant de raser cette teinte rousse



_​


----------



## fitavalder (13 Février 2007)

Bon je me lance!


----------



## chandler_jf (13 Février 2007)

fitavalder a dit:


> Bon je me lance!



Atta, je te rattrape :love: 

:rose:


----------



## ange_63 (13 Février 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Atta, je te rattrape :love:
> 
> :rose:



lol   :rateau: 


HA ça m'étonne pas hein...! Toujours là où il faut! :love:


----------



## mamyblue (13 Février 2007)

Ben moi aussi je m'y met...


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Février 2007)

Je ne veux pas savoir ou est l'appareil!


----------



## mamyblue (13 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je ne veux pas savoir ou est l'appareil!


Dans ma main gauche...  tout simplement


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je ne veux pas savoir ou est l'appareil!



Gros degueulasse!


----------



## Grug (13 Février 2007)

Si tu mets tes pieds, je mets ma t&#234;te


----------



## kanako (13 Février 2007)

grrr vous est chiant vous dessinez vachement bien !
Un jour moi aussi je saurai dessiner mon pied au stylo et ça ressemblera à mon pied
(et je vais poster un AP)








édit' : voilà mes pieds à moi ce week-end à Bruxelles





j'attends vos remarques et critiques (comment ça c'est un peu la même chose ? j'dis c'que j'veux !  ) si vous en avez parce que pour le coup je me suis un peu pris la tête pour le cadrage et tout le reste histoire de faire une photo postable, j'arrive à un résultat sympa mais je suis pas top top satisfaite je sais pas ce que je pourrais faire


----------



## jpmiss (13 Février 2007)

mamyblue a dit:


> Dans ma main gauche...  tout simplement



Je ne veux pas savoir ou est ta main gauche!


----------



## jahrom (13 Février 2007)

kanako a dit:


> je sais pas ce que je pourrais faire



Changer de pompes ?!


----------



## kanako (13 Février 2007)

ah nan, elles sont trop bien celle-ci&#8230; (bon juste un peu d&#233;form&#233;es mais on s'en fout  )


----------



## WebOliver (13 Février 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (14 Février 2007)

kanako a dit:


> e sais pas ce que je pourrais faire[/COLOR]



enlever la serviette de 72h ???


----------



## kanako (14 Février 2007)

&#8230;bin c'est d&#233;j&#224; fait ^^


----------



## Captain_X (14 Février 2007)

ou&#233; mais j'avais pas vu 
jolie.... le traitement


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Février 2007)

t'as grossi entre les deux, non?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> t'as grossi entre les deux, non?



C'est ses clients, qui le gonflent !


----------



## ScubaARM (15 Février 2007)

Un duo d'autoportraits, des nuances de sensations, des caricatures d'instants donnés...

*Le matin* je pars bosser, une tête bien structurée de conquérant, une gueule de super-héros, presque !  :afraid:
  

*Le soir* fatigué, avec toute la longue journée dans mes traits, je me déforme soulagé me répands un peu dans le reflet de la vitre du tram.
:love: :sleep: :love:


Super tes dessins, si si.


----------



## Grug (15 Février 2007)




----------



## rezba (15 Février 2007)

Histoire de griller Téo.


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Février 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2007)

Tu sais toujours pas utiliser les balises 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 depuis le temps?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2007)

C'est surtout qu'il ne sait pas que le png ne s'affiche pas ici&#8230; E,n tout cas, je comprends pourquoi &#231;a marche pas fort pour lui. Dur de porter la robe dans notre soci&#233;t&#233;. :sleep:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Février 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


>


P*tain, 521 Ko&#8230;


----------



## joubichou (15 Février 2007)

Soyons mansuets avec ce garçon


----------



## Captain_X (15 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4170296 a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout qu'il ne sait pas que le png ne s'affiche pas ici&#8230; E,n tout cas, je comprends pourquoi &#231;a marche pas fort pour lui. Dur de porter la robe dans notre soci&#233;t&#233;. :sleep:



j'ai cru que c'etait marie-antoinette &#224; varenne moi :-/







avant de me jeter dans le couloir droit devant ... j'immortalise

PS : juste pour contredire aurelie85


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Février 2007)

Autoportrait très très approximatif


----------



## Aurélie85 (15 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Autoportrait tr&#232;s tr&#232;s approximatif



non, non, je trouve pas.  

vite vite, un ap pour pas flooder:





​
j'&#233;tais pompette, pas pu cadrer juste.


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> j'étais pompette, pas pu cadrer juste.



C'est vrai, on voit pas tes pieds.


----------



## Captain_X (15 Février 2007)

le noeud papillon jaune te va tres bien


----------



## r0m1 (15 Février 2007)

Petit café au bord de la mer cet après midi,en plein soleil et en tee shirt s'il vous plaît !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


> ombre de moi





StJohnPerse a dit:


> ombre de moi




le poisson transform&#233; en dracula et
jonny de perse en matrix    

encore quelques ombres et on peut en faire un film original


----------



## EMqA (15 Février 2007)




----------



## teo (15 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Histoire de griller Téo.
> 
> ::::::



Salopiot va ;-)

La mienne sera mieux chuis sûr 
Et j'espère que c'était pas trop dur ce matin


----------



## jahrom (15 Février 2007)

teo a dit:


> Et j'espère que c'était pas trop dur ce matin



Si, mais pas plus que d'habitude...


----------



## doudou83 (16 Février 2007)

Cela faisait longtemps ..





​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Février 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Cela faisait longtemps ...



Certes, certes... C'est ce que je me disais &#233;galement &#224; mon sujet : "Mon bon PATOCH' ; v'l&#224; un bon moment que tu n'as pas post&#233; un AP... Tss tss tsst..."
Mais le probl&#232;me, c'est que je n'ai pas franchement d'id&#233;es...

Bon, allez... Je vais redonder comme un porcelet...






 

Bien &#224; vous :love:


----------



## stephaaanie (16 Février 2007)

Qu'est-ce-que c'est que cette bague?:mouais: 

Ca brille ! 

 


M'fait penser à un réservoir à poudre


----------



## MamaCass (16 Février 2007)

une t&#234;te de mort ?

 :love:


----------



## teo (16 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Histoire de griller Téo.



je me la suis jouée en suspension 






_il était profond ce puit _


Sinon, la veille, au Faubourg, toujours à Montpellier.





clic-truc dans l'image etc.
​


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *teo ça rime avec très beau !*:love:
> 
> Tenez, un autoportrait plein de kérozène, bien dans mon esprit du moment, _approche pas trop ta clope mon teo._
> 
> ...



Oh le beau moteur Pratt & Whitney R-1830-92 à 14 cylindres en étoile de 1 200 chevaux :love: 

Mais, mon bon Roberto, celui ci ne fonctionne pas au kérozène, mais à l'essence d'aviation, bien plus inflammable


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2007)




----------



## jahrom (18 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> DocEvil prend son pied



Qui est &#224; genoux devant toi ??? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Qui est à genoux devant toi ??? :mouais:


L'humanité en souffrance, c'est bien connu.


----------



## jahrom (18 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> L'humanité en souffrance, c'est bien connu.



Et ça à l'air de te plaire !! Dieu est pervers...


----------



## yvos (18 Février 2007)




----------



## Majintode (18 Février 2007)

(méditant sur la différence entre les crêpes parisiennes et les crêpes bretonnes, juste avant une sieste après justement quelques bonnes crêpes bretonnes...   )


----------



## Joelaloose (18 Février 2007)

Un autre concept : l'autoportrait d'autoportrait nécessite deux apareils photos


----------



## jahrom (18 Février 2007)

Joelaloose a dit:


> l'autoportrait d'autoportrait nécessite deux apareils photos



Et le nez propre.


----------



## mamyblue (19 Février 2007)

Et me voilà avec mes grandes jambes...


----------



## root (19 Février 2007)

Une première tentative... un peu classique


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Février 2007)




----------



## wip (20 Février 2007)

Superbe Dendrimère 

Voila un p'tit AP sur les pistes, avec mon ami d'enfance, Oliv'.



​


----------



## Captain_X (20 Février 2007)

&#231;a vous dirait pas d'acheter des masques, pr&#233;vu pour le soleil, plutot que des masques mauvais temps ??? &#231;a vous ferais tout de m&#234;me moins de mal


----------



## mado (20 Février 2007)

Chuuut... après ils vont vouloir des Uvex tout terrain !


----------



## wip (20 Février 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> &#231;a vous dirait pas d'acheter des masques, pr&#233;vu pour le soleil, plutot que des masques mauvais temps ??? &#231;a vous ferais tout de m&#234;me moins de mal


Mauvais temps le matin, super soleil l'apr&#232;s midi... J'ai pas eu le courage de changer ma visi&#232;re... mais comme &#231;a, au moins on voit mes yeux, ce qui prouve que c'est bien moi :rateau: .

Bon, pour pas flooder, un AP dans le masque de Mass (sans la p&#233;licule de protection... )



​


----------



## Captain_X (20 Février 2007)

les VRAIES marque de masques font des &#233;crans tout-temps ... un &#233;cran orange et un mirroir devant...  et moins cher que QS  

ceci dit, pour le grand beau temps, on a pas fait mieux que les lunettes.... mais le masque c'est fashion


----------



## rezba (20 Février 2007)

Ouaip. Ben moi, le masque, c'est rien que quand je suis oblig&#233;.


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Février 2007)

ben moi ,c'est rien que jamais, &#231;a sert &#224; rien
des lunettes avec des verres oranges pour les jours blancs, des lunettes avec des verres fonc&#233;s pour le beau temps, normal, normaux, bicyclette, v&#233;lo...


----------



## mado (20 Février 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (20 Février 2007)

tu me d&#233;cois


----------



## da capo (20 Février 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> tu me d&#233;cois



Pourquoi ?

parce qu'elle achete Lib&#233;  le jour o&#249; ils font leur une sur meetic ?


----------



## quenaur (21 Février 2007)

Bon, première fois;


----------



## quenaur (21 Février 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Oh ! H&#233; ! T'es vachement plus beau que ton avatar !   :rose:   :love:



Merci, c'est comme l'habit, l'avatar ne fait pas le moine. 


&#233;dit : @quenaur : ben &#231;a d&#233;pend hein&#8230; le mien si, il fait le moine ! 

Tu dis &#231;a, pour nous d&#233;courager.


----------



## joubichou (24 Février 2007)




----------



## Melounette (24 Février 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Oh ! Hé ! T'es vachement plus beau que ton avatar !   :rose:   :love:


Pas mieux.:rateau:
Comme dit le reflet dans la vitre : oula oulala.:love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2007)

joubichou a dit:


>




on a dit autoportrait.  Tricheur  

:love: 

non rien, je suis loin... l&#224; bas du cot&#233; du port &#224; siroter un demi :rose: 

Merci &#224; vous 2 de relancer ce thread.

promis, demain je poste un autoportrait (derme, je suis refait)


----------



## rockindé (24 Février 2007)

12 kilomètres sous pluie battante, heureusement qu' un vent fort a permis de me sécher, je confirme l' eau cela mouille...merci à ClimatProof pour son soutien.:rateau:


----------



## Lastrada (25 Février 2007)

Mon dieu, mais ton avatar est vachement plus beau !!! :affraid:

(Et vachement plus net)


----------



## joubichou (25 Février 2007)




----------



## jahrom (25 Février 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (25 Février 2007)

Ma compagne aime les tenues folkloriques.  

Chez les Foguenne on porte des bonnets et on les porte bien !


----------



## Grug (25 Février 2007)

je mets une cravate.


----------



## Foguenne (25 Février 2007)

sans bonnet, ça arrive aussi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Février 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> *Un petit flood de bienvenue !
> (bouh, on est privés en plus sans les "plus belles photos" mais là n'est pas la question ! )
> 
> :love: :love: :love:
> ...


Je me joins à Elisnice.


----------



## r0m1 (25 Février 2007)

Je me joins aux autres pour féliciter le papa et la maman et pour souhaiter la bienvenue au tit bout de chou !!!!!


----------



## PommeQ (25 Février 2007)

Un flood de *FELICITATION*


----------



## chandler_jf (25 Février 2007)

*2418​*


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Février 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> sans bonnet, ça arrive aussi.



:love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2007)

Je jetais juste un il sur ce fil, un regard indiscret...
Je n'ai pourtant plus trop la tête à poster...mais là faut dire...Silvia, Paul vous me poussez à réagir :love:, bienvenue à ce petit : vous êtes radieux 
Et comme si j'ai bien compris il n'est plus question de poster ici sans un AP ...en voici un, il ne date pas de ce soir, mais d'une nuit où je m'amusais avec mon nouvel APN.


----------



## Majintode (25 Février 2007)

Je prends un MB ou un MBP...?


----------



## jeromemac (25 Février 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Ma compagne aime les tenues folkloriques.
> 
> Chez les Foguenne on porte des bonnets et on les porte bien !



f&#233;licitations, on voit a qui il ressemble


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Février 2007)

Billy Idol Staïle...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Février 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Billy Idol Staïle...
> 
> 
> http://www.fabienremblier.com/macge/fab18.jpg


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Billy Idol Staïle...



Ah, sur ce terrain, Majintode va devoir être patient s'il veut te suivre


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah, sur ce terrain, Majintode va devoir être patient s'il veut te suivre


Ils sont quelques uns dans ce cas.


----------



## Lastrada (27 Février 2007)

Prise de tête :


----------



## alèm (27 Février 2007)




----------



## eludinet (27 Février 2007)

Voilà ma contribution :






Vive mon nouveau fisheye !!!

Un petit tour sur mon site ?
http://www.ludivine-viguie.com


----------



## alèm (27 Février 2007)

_Bienvenue Ludivine

nous te compterons avec plaisir parmi nous ! 

tiens, faut que je fasse mon sac pour aller dormir en la capitale bretonne moi&#8230; _


----------



## alxbizar (27 Février 2007)

tu te sauves encore????mais tu ne taf jamais!!!!!!glandouillou sacr&#233; al&#232;m!!!


----------



## da capo (27 Février 2007)

Alem, cet autoportrait est terriblement r&#233;ussi &#224; mes yeux.
Je ne te le dis jamais, l&#224; je l'&#233;cris.

Eludinet ++


----------



## eludinet (27 Février 2007)

Merci starmac, bon il y a beaucoup de retouche mais je pense que c'est pas interdit, hein?


----------



## Captain_X (27 Février 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4183796 a dit:
			
		

> _Bienvenue Ludivine
> 
> nous te compterons avec plaisir parmi nous !
> 
> tiens, faut que je fasse mon sac pour aller dormir en la capitale bretonne moi&#8230; _



ha bon ... tu vas plus &#224; Brest chez Guytan ??? je me demande bien ce qui a pue te faire changer d'avis  une de nos conscrites peut &#234;tre... '73 grande ann&#233;e ou ann&#233;e des grands...

mes chevilles... non ca va merci


----------



## alèm (27 Février 2007)

_


alxbizar a dit:



			tu te sauves encore????mais tu ne taf jamais!!!!!!glandouillou sacré alèm!!!
mon pote alx et son clebs qui m'adore
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


nan, j'ai pris un des mardi sur deux du Prince Laurientais  et puis merde c'est bon de vivre aussi 

nickel ton autoportrait avec MrBungle, file lui une caresse de ma part au gros ! (et embrasse ta femme :rose



starmac a dit:



			Alem, cet autoportrait est terriblement réussi à mes yeux.
Je ne te le dis jamais, là je l'écris.

Eludinet ++
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


:rose:



Captain_X a dit:



			ha bon ... tu vas plus à Brest chez Guytan ??? je me demande bien ce qui a pue te faire changer d'avis  une de nos conscrites peut être... '73 grande année ou année des grands...

mes chevilles... non ca va merci
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


je commence à me sentir bien en Bretagne tout simplement du taf, des potes ( c't'enflure d'Alx juste au-dessus par exemple), des contacts pour bouger, du rock pur jus de doc's, du jazz pannonical et le plaisir d'autoportraits pluvieux 

_


----------



## Mops Argo (27 Février 2007)

C'est le dernier salon où l'on cause ?


----------



## Eniluap (27 Février 2007)

AlxBizar, Alèm avait oublié de me dire que tu avais un chien....il est trop mignon, j'adore! Idem pour la photo :love:

Alem, no commentario sur ta photo, elle est super!   :love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (27 Février 2007)

La tienne est pas trop mal


----------



## da capo (27 Février 2007)

eludinet a dit:


> http://www.ludivine-viguie.com/ludi.jpg





Eniluap a dit:


> *une photo*



Trop de jolis minois
L'addiction est proche Je vais me désabonner.


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Février 2007)

Eniluap a dit:


> AlxBizar, Alèm avait oublié de me dire que tu avais un chien....il est trop mignon, j'adore! Idem pour la photo :love:
> 
> Alem, no commentario sur ta photo, elle est super!   :love: :love:


----------



## .Steff (27 Février 2007)

S&#233;ance d'enregistrement ce week-end. Ca bougeait un peu d&#233;sol&#233;  


​


----------



## Majintode (27 Février 2007)




----------



## twk (27 Février 2007)




----------



## WebOliver (28 Février 2007)

Je veux revoir ton sourire, à tout bientôt E. ​


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Février 2007)

(Autoportrait réalisé avec un appareil numérique emprunté à quelqu'un qui se reconnaîtra, comme d'habitude, et ensuite optimisé par * macmarco*. 

 Merci aux deux.  )


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Février 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tuc zarbi



Eh! mais! Olivier! Ton nez! :afraid: on dirait...  

(allez quoi, pour une fois que c'est pas moi la premi&#232;re qui y pense... soit sympa et ne me lance pas d'averto!)


----------



## Grug (28 Février 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4184929 a dit:
			
		

> Eh! mais! Olivier! Ton nez! :afraid: on dirait...
> &#8230;


trop tard, il goutte


----------



## WebOliver (28 Février 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Eh! mais! Olivier! Ton nez! :afraid: on dirait...



Alors là. Faut vraiment...   Bon, pour pas flooder, j'ai des AP en stock... Il y a quelques jours...





... vais encore avoir Miss Hulk sur le dos avec cette connerie là...


----------



## iota (28 Février 2007)

Salut.



WebOliver a dit:


> Alors l&#224;. Faut vraiment...   Bon, pour pas flooder, j'ai des AP en stock... Il y a quelques jours...


C'est donc &#231;a qu'on appelle le "vert" de trop 

@+
iota


----------



## WebOliver (28 Février 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> C'est donc ça qu'on appel le "vert" de trop
> 
> ...



Mouais, bof Pascal77, tu peux mieux faire.


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Février 2007)

Olivier! :afraid: Keske tu nous montres avec tes doigts là? Genre? Une longueur? Non non, je veux pas savoir!  

Ok, pour pas flooder, un AP. J'ai fait la connaissance de Scrat dans le train pour aller à Bâle, on s'est monstre bien entendu, alors je lui ai proposé de faire une bonne bouille avec moi sur un autoportrait. Et je me suis rendue compte après coup que j'avais la même tête que lui! :mouais:  




Mon ptit M., dédicace à toi!


----------



## La mouette (28 Février 2007)

Je ne comprends pas que tu ne fasses pas encore partie de La Horde


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2007)

_bon, si vous postiez des autoportraits , hein ? 
_


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> Mon ptit M., dédicace à toi!



   



Pas d'ap original en stock pour moi... sorry (alors je poste le dernier en date).




​

(Merci mon petit A :love: )


----------



## Aladisse (28 Février 2007)

je ne suis pas une lumiere.


----------



## al02 (28 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4185049 a dit:
			
		

> _bon, si vous postiez des autoportraits , hein ?
> _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2007)

Cet anorak te boudinne affreusement...


----------



## Amok (28 Février 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4185034 a dit:
			
		

> Autoportrait



Il faut que Supermoquette cesse de fumer : ca commence _vraiment_ &#224; se voir, l&#224;...  

(Alem, promis demain j'aurais un peu de temps pour un AP : je m'y colle).


----------



## wip (28 Février 2007)

​


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2007)

_j'ai l'impression de connaitre la fille &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de toi&#8230; &#233;trange id&#233;e, non ? 
_


----------



## wip (28 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4185885 a dit:
			
		

> _j'ai l'impression de connaitre la fille à côté de toi étrange idée, non ?
> _


Celle-la aussi tu la connais ??   Tu dois en faire des kilomètres...


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2007)

wip a dit:


> Celle-la aussi tu la connais ??   Tu dois en faire des kilomètres...



_ah non ? :mouais: bah dis donc mon wipounet  de là à ce que tu te fasses refuser l'entrée d'une boite à La Baule, ya pas loin   

euh sinon, Rennes-Nantes j'essaye juste d'être réveillé quand je passe les radars :sleeparce que la pluie, ça m'endort  :sleep:

(un AP sous peu, pis en plus moi, j'ai le droit, vous m'aimeraez quand même )
_


----------



## IceandFire (1 Mars 2007)

"Les jambes des femmes sont comme des compas qui dessinent les contours de la terre..."
Le probl&#232;me c'est qu'il y en a de trop ....
D'ou la douleur floue d'un feseur d'images...  :love:...


----------



## Majintode (2 Mars 2007)

(le prochain AP, je souris... enfin, j'essaierai...  )


----------



## kanako (3 Mars 2007)

ce soir il pleut&#8230;


----------



## N°6 (3 Mars 2007)

[edit] *tain, je sais m&#234;me plus poster une image ! :rateau: [/edit]

[edit2] Nan, l&#224;, je vois pas... Y'a une DLU sur les balises ubb  [/edit2]

[edit3] Ouais, bon, &#231;a va, hein...  :rose:[/edit3]

PS : Ed, raclure !


----------



## macmarco (4 Mars 2007)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Mars 2007)

Marco... Juste parce ce que tu as tellement plus de classe que tous ceux qui viennent étaler ici...


----------



## Captain_X (4 Mars 2007)

Macmarco EST Cyrano


----------



## Picouto (4 Mars 2007)

Macmarco EST L&#233;on


----------



## macaronique (4 Mars 2007)

Voici une photo que j'ai prise par accident, en tripatouillant mon appareil photo, juillet 2004 :


----------



## mado (4 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Picouto (4 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Captain_X (5 Mars 2007)

pourtant y'a rien de nouveau &#224; l'est

@macaronique : tu t'es mouch&#233; avec tes cheveux ???


----------



## macaronique (5 Mars 2007)

Je me suis séché les cheveux avec mon iBook key lime.


----------



## al02 (5 Mars 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/150/409236928_a011cf5d47_o.jpg



Ce ne sont pas mes lunettes de soleil, .... ce sont mes narines !   

Présentement.


----------



## Hérisson (5 Mars 2007)




----------



## Virpeen (5 Mars 2007)

L'effet du cadeau d'anniversaire arrivé un peu en avance... :rose: :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Mars 2007)

T'as pas pu r&#233;sister hein ?


----------



## Picouto (6 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Captain_X (6 Mars 2007)

faut vraiment que tu fasses quelquechose pour tes poils dans les oreilles


----------



## morden (6 Mars 2007)

&#231;a faisait un certains temps que j'etait pas pass&#233; par ici.... alors voila : mes nouveaux exploits dans l'utilisation (rat&#233 de gel pour les cheveux  faut etre indulgent : c'est la premi&#232;re fois que j'en met de ma vie ! 






A part &#231;a, je vais toujours bien !!  !!


----------



## mademoisellecha (7 Mars 2007)

ce n'est pas ma préférée, mais tant pis


----------



## La mouette (7 Mars 2007)

ça ira


----------



## r0m1 (7 Mars 2007)

j'aime beaucoup aussi :love: :love: 

Pour pas flooder, petit AP tout frais de ce week end


----------



## Picouto (7 Mars 2007)

R'gardez les  
Je peux pr&#233;dire que ce n'est pas fini... et il y a de quoi ! :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Mars 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> R'gardez les
> Je peux prédire que ce n'est pas fini... et il y a de quoi ! :love:




c'est bien, comme ça, y aura plein de mecs qui, afin de ne pas flooder, vont poster des AP... :love:


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2007)

_dites, un jour, je vais finir par vous faire castrer n'oubliez pas !

vous n'êtes que des morfales_


----------



## da capo (7 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4194211 a dit:
			
		

> _dites, un jour, je vais finir par vous faire castrer&#8230; n'oubliez pas !_



M&#234;me pas le matin ?

Sinon, mademoisellecha, j'avais pu retoucher une de vos photos il y a quelques temps (&#224; votre demande), heureux de d&#233;couvrir votre minois 

Edit : vendredi tard ou samedi un petit ap des familles, promis.


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2007)

_ceci dit, ce ticheurte fait plus que rire une jeune femme que je connais comprenne qui pourra 

pour la carrière politique, c'est déjà fait mais depuis j'ai arrêté de boire 
_


----------



## freakstepper (7 Mars 2007)

un coin de ciel bleu..


----------



## mademoisellecha (7 Mars 2007)

merci pour les petits messages 'points disco' que je reçois quand je me connecte sur macgé! mais je ne sais pas comment on y répond 

 .

j'en posterai quelques autres quand j'en aurai de plus chouettes à montrer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !

Bonne journée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! 

et pardon pour le flood :rose:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Mars 2007)

Avec mon nouvel iPod :love:


----------



## Picouto (7 Mars 2007)

Ca a l'air de te faire plaisir, c'est déjà ça !!!


----------



## lufograf (7 Mars 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Ca a l'air de te faire plaisir, c'est déjà ça !!!





Soit pas trop dur quand même !   C'est un rescapé de la brève et molle épopée Xingar !  Son regard hagard (euh pardon xingar) en dit long sur son petit coeur meurtri !  

Et pasque le floodrage c'est vilain   :



Evidemment ce serait mieux avec un iPhone :rose:
et avec une photo de George Clooney aussi !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Mars 2007)

Je suis fatigu&#233; j'ai le droit ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2007)

Il est sympa ce topic alors j'me pr&#234;te au jeux.
Pas facile les autoportraits.


​


----------



## joubichou (7 Mars 2007)

Nikon 105 mm VR 1 dixième de seconde


----------



## da capo (7 Mars 2007)

ne pas se laisser faire.


----------



## Redoch (7 Mars 2007)

Mon premier AP parmis vous loup&#233;...


----------



## Redoch (7 Mars 2007)

Mon premier AP parmis vous.


----------



## clampin (8 Mars 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> à la sieste ​



bon ben... alors voilà


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2007)




----------



## La mouette (8 Mars 2007)

La barbe revient en force ...


----------



## Redoch (8 Mars 2007)

Vive la barbe  
Et pour pas flooder:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2007)

clampin a dit:


> bon ben... alors voil&#224;
> 
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/56/166311442_dd4467ccf5.jpg​


Et bien s&#251;r, c'est un autoportrait&#8230;


Note pour la remarque re&#231;ue aimablement en points disco (merci )
Je ne suis pas idiot, je sais que les retardateurs existent. Mais ils ne se d&#233;clenchent pas encore de leur propre gr&#233; pendant que le sujet dort, autant que je sache.


----------



## Amok (8 Mars 2007)

Il y a une heure ! 





​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4185049 a dit:
			
		

> _bon, si vous postiez des autoportraits , hein ?
> _



Nâââââân!!!! Pas tant que je ne pourrai plus agresser des nioubes ou des niais dans présentez-vous!  :style:


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2007)

_je mod&#232;re pas "pr&#233;sentez-vous", pas de chantage mon ami ! 
_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Mars 2007)

"Blanche Neige, le cul dans la poudreuse &#224; Meg&#232;ve"










































































Bon, d'accord, elle est un peu floue... :love:


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2007)

_&#231;a me rappelle vachement Bianca Neve de JC Monteiro d'apr&#232;s Robert Walser&#8230;
_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4195872 a dit:
			
		

> _ça me rappelle vachement Bianca Neve de JC Monteiro d'après Robert Walser
> _



Et encore...
Je t'ai pas montré mon portrait d'Eddy Murphy, à poil dans un tunnel avec une plume de corbeau dans la raie... :love:


----------



## Picouto (8 Mars 2007)

je suis un peu perdu l&#224; : c'est du hors-champs ou du hors-cadre


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Mars 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> La barbe revient en force ...



Après les poils...



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> "Blanche Neige, le cul dans la poudreuse à Megève"
> ...
> 
> Bon, d'accord, elle est un peu floue... :love:



L'épilation ???  :love: 




PPF...


----------



## jahrom (8 Mars 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> PPF...




J'ai toujours cru que tu portais un masque, quelle déception !!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Mars 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> J'ai toujours cru que tu portais un masque, quelle d&#233;ception !!



j'ai du y renoncer pour raisons m&#233;dicales : &#231;a finissait par me donner de l'ecz&#233;ma...  :rateau: 
J'en porte encore un de temps en temps... pour les occasions sp&#233;ciales... pour aller squer par exemple...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/6641/autoportrmw5.jpg​


O&#249; est ce ****** de smiley jaune &#233;vanoui ???

EDIT : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Le pire c'est que j'ai comme une impression de d&#233;j&#224;-vu&#8230; Mais o&#249; et quand ?_


----------



## Captain_X (8 Mars 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> j'ai du y renoncer pour raisons médicales : ça finissait par me donner de l'eczéma...  :rateau:
> J'en porte encore un de temps en temps... pour les occasions spéciales... pour aller squer par exemple...



t'es frêre caché de JL delarue ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Mars 2007)

Regardez Roberto, comme elle est lascive d&#233;s que pointent les beaux jours!


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2007)

_dites&#8230; la castration vaut tjs&#8230; prenez du bromure sinon &#231;a va faire mal&#8230; (eh non m&#226;le&#8230 
_


----------



## Amok (8 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Regardez Roberto, comme elle est lascive d&#233;s que pointent les beaux jours!



Oui : offerte &#224; tous, en tout mignonne... puis elle boit, lasse des trottoirs, le soir dans les brasseries borgnes !  :love:


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2007)

_ah bon, Rob' traine Rue Kervegan ? 

faut que je me m&#233;fie en allant rejoindre ma belle au LU ce soir ! 
_


----------



## Lastrada (8 Mars 2007)

Et &#231;a papote et &#231;a papote.

Ah ! les gonzesses.


----------



## mademoisellecha (8 Mars 2007)

apr&#232;s midi d'ennui sur la c&#244;te,
autoportrait dor&#233;
 de l'&#233;t&#233; 








et si mon bronzage veut revenir je l'attend les bras ouverts ​


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2007)

_les nantais sont long &#224; la d&#233;tente ou alors ils ont un probl&#232;me avec le fran&#231;ais&#8230; 
_


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mars 2007)

Ça va là Rémi? :d


----------



## da capo (9 Mars 2007)

Oser donner à ceux qu'on aime









O. et E., il me tarde de vous rencontrer.
A tout à l'heure.


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2007)

_&#231;a va tr&#232;s bien mon Web'O ! 

moi aussi, j'ai h&#226;te de te rencontrer starmac&#8230;  

tiens, un petit autoportrait avec F. datant de Janvier






_


----------



## supermoquette (9 Mars 2007)

Je savais que tu les baillonais


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Je savais que tu les baillonais



_mon voisin est cool, j'aime pas le déranger _


----------



## richard-deux (9 Mars 2007)

Un autoportrait réalisé par erreur cet hiver.
J'ai appuyé sur le bouton de l'appareil sans faire exprès et hop me voilà en photo.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2007)

C'est ballot...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Melounette (10 Mars 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Oser donner à ceux qu'on aime
> 
> _The eye of the Mac OS X_.​




Ah mais quand tu veux....






Je vous avez déjà dit que j'avais un léger strabisme convergent ?
Bin voilà.
Hein, ça vous fait loucher cette photo ?​


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mars 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/3810/dsc00240vs4.jpg​


Mwouahahaha un Power Ranger!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Mars 2007)

Kate?


----------



## freakstepper (10 Mars 2007)

acceptaient de se décoller, je leur en saurait gré...


----------



## freakstepper (10 Mars 2007)

merci..


----------



## da capo (10 Mars 2007)

rencontre heureuse pour une aes agricole


----------



## macaronique (10 Mars 2007)

Celui-ci j'ai fait exprès, pour mon avatar sur iGénération (où je n'ai toujours pas posé mes questions.)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mwouahahaha un Power Ranger!




Tssssss, Robocop! 
Je fais le m&#234;me bruit avec mes bottes Oxtar T.C.S. fashion sta&#239;le Pa&#239;loteuh.

_Pour Captain. Sauras tu reconna&#238;tre le brelon? 

__



_​


----------



## Lastrada (10 Mars 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> _Pour Captain. Sauras tu reconna&#238;tre le brelon?
> 
> __
> 
> ...



Facile, c'est un 103 SP avec un malaguti 49/9.


----------



## Captain_X (10 Mars 2007)

d&#233;conne pas j'ai eu une malaguti


----------



## wip (10 Mars 2007)

Coucou Khyu   



​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Tssssss, Robocop!
> Je fais le même bruit avec mes bottes Oxtar T.C.S. fashion staïle Païloteuh.
> 
> _Pour Captain. Sauras tu reconnaître le brelon?
> ...




fastoche avec des bracelets SVS 
suzette powa:love:

je cherche un ap pour bientôt:rose:


----------



## Lastrada (11 Mars 2007)

Slurp.


----------



## Grug (12 Mars 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (12 Mars 2007)

dans un miroir, dans une vitre


----------



## wip (13 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Redoch (13 Mars 2007)




----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mars 2007)

Autoportrait de tournage dans une usine pleine de poussi&#232;re o&#249; les lunettes ridicules sont obligatoires (je sais, je bosse sur des films passionnants...)


----------



## lufograf (13 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> un moment de moi sur la route




Oh ! Il y a même un mini-toi !! :love: 
Cela dit, sur cette photo on a la curieuse impression que tu reviens d'un voyage chez les Jivaros ! :affraid:


----------



## IceandFire (13 Mars 2007)

violoncelle...volutes partent en fum&#233;e...


----------



## Lastrada (14 Mars 2007)

...


----------



## Melounette (14 Mars 2007)

​
Un an... ?
965 posts, 7 points disco, 68 discussions suivies, 1 macbook pro sur le bureau, 1 PC sur le trottoir, des heures de musiques, des photos en kilos d'octets, 1 flickr.

Et c'est tout ?
Non...des bonnes rencontres, des moins bonnes, des rires, l'ivresse, un malentendu, des quiproquos, des p'tits cancans, des grandes histoires, des p'tites histoires, des boules rouges, des boules vertes, des gentils geeks, de bonnes surprises, des moins bonnes, de la tendresse, des envies, des taquineries, des faux jugements, des vrais ouvertures,  des gens, des qui font mal, des qui font du bien et surtout....des amis.

On continue ?
On continue.

Et demain ?
Bin demain on recommence les m&#234;mes conneries. Pour le meilleur et pour le pire. Gnark gnark gnark.

Si on vous demande, tout &#231;a c'est la faute de Fabfab.


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2007)

_seulement un an ? 
_


----------



## Melounette (14 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4202358 a dit:
			
		

> _seulement un an ?
> _


Bin ouais. Ca vous a paru long, hein ?
Merci à tous vos gentils p'tits mots et vos bouboules. Ca me touche mine de rien. Bon faut dire que ça aura été une sacrée année.
Bon allez, faut organiser un boivage au Lou.


----------



## Captain_X (14 Mars 2007)

les bouboules... qui te touchent .... une sacr&#233;e ann&#233;e...
t'as couch&#233; avec JP Foucaut ?

 bien, bon pourquoi pas


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2007)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Mars 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> t'es frêre caché de JL delarue ?





Captain_X a dit:


> ...
> t'as couché avec JP Foucaut ? ...



Tu ferais pas une fixation sur les présentateurs télé toi ? ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Mars 2007)

C'est p'tet le fr&#232;re cach&#233; de Laurent Boyer. 
`


----------



## ange_63 (14 Mars 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> http://ncfablue.club.fr/macg/oeil.jpg​


Il a l'air un peu f&#233;roce/concentr&#233; cet oeil l&#224;!  :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (14 Mars 2007)




----------



## mademoisellecha (14 Mars 2007)

*petits matins froids *



​


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2007)

_aheum&#8230; comment veux-tu que je mod&#232;re leur production d'hormones apr&#232;s &#231;a&#8230; hein ? dis !  :rose: 
_


----------



## da capo (14 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4203593 a dit:
			
		

> _aheum comment veux-tu que je modère leur production d'hormones après ça hein ? dis !  :rose:
> _



Laisse faire
Profite 

C'est vrai que marco a un regard de braise


----------



## mademoisellecha (14 Mars 2007)

avec un fouet?  

pschii !


----------



## esope (14 Mars 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> avec un fouet?
> 
> pschii !



tu crois pas si bien dire :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Craquounette (14 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4203593 a dit:
			
		

> _aheum comment veux-tu que je modère leur production d'hormones après ça hein ? dis !  :rose:
> _



Qui te dit qu'elle le souhaite ?  



starmac a dit:


> C'est vrai que marco a un regard de braise



Ce n'est pas le seul


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2007)

Dendrimere+, esope, iota,  StJohnPerse et les autres&#8230;
sont pri&#233;s de poster un autoportrait avant toute r&#233;ponse&#8230; 

(*Web'O* aussi d'abord ! )


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2007)

_&#231;a a march&#233; ? 
_


----------



## lumai (14 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## mamyblue (14 Mars 2007)

Cette fois je suis en longueur


----------



## Redoch (15 Mars 2007)




----------



## esope (15 Mars 2007)

a posté...


----------



## WebOliver (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4203602 a dit:
			
		

> (*Web'O* aussi d'abord ! )



Boooooooon d'accccccccorrrddd...  

*Petites soir&#233;es chaudes​*




C'est ok?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> *petits matins froids *_-qui donne chaud._



Mhmmm... :rose: 






_M&#234;me pas retravaill&#233;e. _​


----------



## Jec (15 Mars 2007)

​
Aïe, un poil brûlée...


----------



## Redoch (15 Mars 2007)




----------



## maiwen (15 Mars 2007)

bouh


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4203602 a dit:
			
		

> Dendrimere+, esope, iota,  StJohnPerse et les autres
> sont priés de poster un autoportrait avant toute réponse
> 
> (*Web'O* aussi d'abord ! )



J'ai pas trop compris pourquoi...
Mais bon, ca tombe bien, mon Holga marche toujours aussi bien


----------



## da capo (15 Mars 2007)

*trouver les bons mots*


----------



## nato kino (15 Mars 2007)

*Remettre ses lunettes*




​


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Mars 2007)

Mais qu'est ce qui se passe ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## La mouette (16 Mars 2007)

Mais que tu as de grandes oreilles ..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mars 2007)

*À POILS!!!!!*


----------



## IceandFire (16 Mars 2007)

tiboffffff


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2007)

*Merci de jouer le jeu&#8230; 
*


----------



## MamaCass (16 Mars 2007)




----------



## stephaaanie (16 Mars 2007)




----------



## stephaaanie (16 Mars 2007)




----------



## macaronique (17 Mars 2007)

Aujourd'hui c'est la fête nationale irlandaise.


----------



## da capo (17 Mars 2007)

penser &#224; se coucher avant l'aube.
(&#224; me coucher tout simplement, d'ailleurs.)





note personnelle : "parfait d'originalit&#233; et de d&#233;licatesse", on ne me l'avait jamais dit &#231;a&#8230; je pense que je devrais bien le prendre


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Mars 2007)

Ah ben tiens &#231;a faisait longtemps...





D&#233;tail du petit jeu du quart d'heure &#224; perdre de l'apr&#232;s-manger.


----------



## jahrom (17 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## mado (17 Mars 2007)

Et voilà. Tu vas relancer la polémique sur les masques  

Ici plus besoin que de lunettes toutes simples. Enfin toutes simples.. Celles là ont une histoire particulière. Une bise indécente à son ex-propriétaire


----------



## Captain_X (17 Mars 2007)

les masques en plein soleil c'est une aberration... puisque l'&#233;cran orange augmente le contraste et la luminosit&#233;, donc par d&#233;finition fait s'ouvrir la pupille qui ne demande que l'inverse. Certes il existe des masques en cat 3, mais c'est toujours moins bien qu'une paire de solaire... en plus c'est une &#233;tuve...

mais c'est la mode... surtout pour un boll&#233; &#224; 50 euros


----------



## jahrom (17 Mars 2007)

En fait, l'utilisation du masque dans mon cas n'est absolument pas en rapport avec le soleil.

C'est tout simplement du au fait qu'à la très grande vitesse à laquelle je descends, le vent me fait pleurer abondement.

et toc.


----------



## quenaur (17 Mars 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> En fait, l'utilisation du masque dans mon cas n'est absolument pas en rapport avec le soleil.
> 
> C'est tout simplement du au fait qu'à la très grande vitesse à laquelle je descends, le vent me fait pleurer abondement.
> 
> et toc.



Je suis très heureux de savoir que Herminator fait parti de la communauté MacGé


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Boooooooon d'accccccccorrrddd...
> 
> *Petites soirées chaudes​*
> 
> ...



en sortie de douche


----------



## Captain_X (18 Mars 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> En fait, l'utilisation du masque dans mon cas n'est absolument pas en rapport avec le soleil.
> 
> C'est tout simplement du au fait qu'à la très grande vitesse à laquelle je descends, le vent me fait pleurer abondement.
> 
> et toc.



c'est que tu n'as pas de bonne lunettes  et toc ... 

moi je ski avec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




que ce soit en hors piste ou sur neige dur avec des skis de géant en 183 y'a pas une goutte qui sors...

et toc ...


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> y'a pas une goutte qui sors...


Pas même le derniere?


----------



## Captain_X (18 Mars 2007)

si pour le slip


----------



## dool (18 Mars 2007)

C'est pas un peu fini de papoter oui !!!??!!  Vous m'obligez &#224; venir vous le dire...


J'en profite pour remercier la bise ind&#233;cente...tu la met o&#249; tu veux,juste l&#224; on ne peux pas mettre les lunettes :love:
Et aussi pour dire que les le&#231;ons sont bien &#233;tudi&#233;es...aujourd'hui sera une belle journ&#233;e !


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2007)

macinside a dit:


> en sortie de douche



promis la prochaine fois je descend plus bas les filles  par contre pour les cheveux je ne peu pas faire grand chose :rateau:


----------



## mamyblue (19 Mars 2007)

Bonne semaine pour tout le monde! ​


----------



## Amok (19 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Photo "Stayin' Alive'




Mon Dieu, quel d&#233;hanch&#233; ! C'est naturel o&#249; tu fais du sport &#224; haut niveau ?!   :love: 



macinside a dit:


> promis la prochaine fois je descend plus bas les filles  par contre pour les cheveux je ne peu pas faire grand chose :rateau:



Ce qu'il ne faut pas lire !


----------



## teo (19 Mars 2007)

clic-image pour la haute def​
Et toujours le plaisir de s'y perdre :rose: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ce qu'il ne faut pas lire !




Note que sur cette photo, il te ressemble bien plus qu'à Bengili 

:mouais:


----------



## mado (19 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2007)

Sur l'avatar, la m&#232;che va de l'autre c&#244;t&#233;. C'est pas grave. L'envers vaut s&#251;rement l'endroit  :love:


----------



## Captain_X (20 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4209630 a dit:
			
		

> Sur l'avatar, la m&#232;che va de l'autre c&#244;t&#233;. C'est pas grave. L'envers vaut s&#251;rement l'endroit  :love:



elle a pas flipp&#233; l'image c'est pour ca...
j'aime beaucoup la photo (entre autre), sauf le titre qui me rappelle trop cet immonde navet path&#233;tique de la fin des ann&#233;es 80 r&#233;alis&#233; par un usurpateur m&#233;galo, mythomane et meurtrier.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> ​
> 
> Mon Dieu, quel déhanché ! C'est naturel où tu fais du sport à haut niveau ?!   :love:




t'as encore rien compri: il s'entraine pour les "attitudes totographiques"


----------



## mademoisellecha (20 Mars 2007)

bonsoir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je triche un peu avec le retardateur... et hop ! appellez-moi bambi...


----------



## mademoisellecha (20 Mars 2007)

...et pour MACINSIDE ! je descend plus bas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	































que la vie est dure en louisiane
...


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2007)

on ce fait le prochain mardi gras dans le carr&#233; ?


----------



## Grug (21 Mars 2007)




----------



## teo (21 Mars 2007)

​


 Just for fun ​


----------



## Eniluap (21 Mars 2007)

dimanche dernier au Croisic!
Vous connaissez pas Medusa.....?!  
Voir la pièce jointe 13798

T&#233;o j'adore cet autoportrait :love:

Ps; pens&#233; pr les familles des 2 pecheurs du croisic disparus en mer ce meme jour.


----------



## Grug (21 Mars 2007)

mais &#231;a regorge de bretonnes ce forum :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2007)

Grug a dit:


> mais ça regorge de bretonnes ce forum :love:



Oui, hein ! Il y en a des (bre) tonnes !


----------



## lufograf (22 Mars 2007)

Grug a dit:


>




Cela dit fais gaffe Grug, j'ai l'impression que tu vire aussi translucide que ton avatar !?  
Reste avec nous ! :love:


----------



## tirhum (22 Mars 2007)

_Scan du crayonné, pas de retouche photoshop... _


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mars 2007)

Quand je bosse sur des films instit en usine, je me sens très Manpower. 


Ou alors Village People, ça dépend... :rateau:


----------



## stephaaanie (22 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, hein ! Il y en a des (bre) tonnes !



Pouarf! Salaud! :love:


----------



## dada didouda (22 Mars 2007)

mettre en route l'appareil, courir, et faire comme si de rien n'était ...


----------



## lufograf (22 Mars 2007)

Et recourir tr&#232;s vite pour rattraper le salaud qui s'&#233;tait planqu&#233; et qui viens de me tirer mon bel appareil photo !


----------



## Captain_X (22 Mars 2007)

c'est pas un salaud c'est un opportuniste


----------



## Jec (22 Mars 2007)

C'est vrai Roberto.. &#231;a devenait presque urgent..​


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mars 2007)

dada didouda a dit:


> ​
> mettre en route l'appareil, courir, et faire comme si de rien n'était ...


Ca me fait penser a ce truc. Je trouve l'idée marrante


----------



## Lastrada (22 Mars 2007)

Moi &#231;a me fait penser &#224; fermer les volets, et ne plus changer l'eau des fleurs.

Feeeeeeermer leeeees vooooleeeets. Et ne pluuuuus channnnnger l'eauuuu des fleuuuuurs.


----------



## maousse (22 Mars 2007)




----------



## Grug (22 Mars 2007)

c'est fou le nombre de gens qui utilisent de YNOS comme Apn&#8230;


----------



## maousse (22 Mars 2007)

tu sais, ça ou ALOROTOM, c'est fikfik.


----------



## macaronique (22 Mars 2007)

maousse a dit:


> tu sais, ça ou ALOROTOM, c'est fikfik.



 Tu veux dire A&#8515;O&#1071;OTOM ?

Pour ne pas flooder :


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> http://perso.orange.fr/roberto.vendez/images/Razzzage.jpg​



Jusque là, je pensais que les pattes, c'était pour lui permettre de mieux courir après les petites secrétaires des boites où il bosse, mais nan, en fait, c'est juste pour pouvoir se raser en gardant ses lunettes ! Moi, ch'peux pô :rateau:




Ce qui me console, c'est qu'il a l'air moins bien rasé après, que moi avant ! 

Mais ce qui me tue, c'est que malgré ça, il fait ach'ment plus jeune que moi quand même (bon, d'accord, il a dans les 20 ans de moins, mais quand même, il pourrait faire un effort ! ) :casse:


----------



## Amok (23 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais ce qui me tue, c'est que malgré ça, il fait ach'ment plus jeune que moi quand même (bon, d'accord, il a dans les 20 ans de moins, mais quand même, il pourrait faire un effort !



C'est la première fois que je vois un mec avec la barbe qui fond ! 
 C'est courant comme maladie ? Ca fait mal ? Quand on te fait des bisous, ca colle ? Et comment tu fais pour te raser ? 




:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> C'est la première fois que je vois un mec avec la barbe qui fond !
> C'est courant comme maladie ? Ca fait mal ? Quand on te fait des bisous, ca colle ? Et comment tu fais pour te raser ?
> 
> 
> ...



J'oublie toujours que dans ton jeune temps, lorsque le duvet a commencé à apparaître sur ton auguste visage, à l'époque ou Seti premier (le père de Ramses II) foutait la pile aux hittites, on avait pas encore inventé la mousse à raser en bombe


----------



## Amok (23 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'oublie toujours que dans ton jeune temps, lorsque le duvet a commencé à apparaître sur ton auguste visage, à l'époque ou Seti premier (le père de Ramses II) foutait la pile aux hittites, on avait pas encore inventé la mousse à raser en bombe



N'empêche que moi j'ai passé plusieurs nuits de folies avec Cléopatre, reine d'Égypte (qui comme chacun le sait se déplaçait toujours avec un singe et deux faucons) et tout le monde ne peut pas en dire autant !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> N'emp&#234;che que moi j'ai pass&#233; plusieurs nuits de folies avec Cl&#233;opatre, reine d'&#201;gypte (qui comme chacun le sait se d&#233;pla&#231;ait toujours avec un singe et deux faucons)&#8230;


Ah ? Et c'&#233;tait qui les deux faucons ?


----------



## teo (23 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> N'empêche que moi j'ai passé plusieurs nuits de folies avec Cléopatre, reine d'Égypte (qui comme chacun le sait se déplaçait toujours avec un singe et deux faucons) et tout le monde ne peut pas en dire autant !



Marc-Antoine, sors de ce corps, on t'a reconnu


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> N'emp&#234;che que moi j'ai pass&#233; plusieurs nuits de folies avec Cl&#233;opatre, reine d'&#201;gypte



Oui, bon, de folie pour toi, hein, parce que pour elle  t'avais d&#233;j&#224; dans les 1650/1700 ans, &#224; son &#233;poque (Seti 1er c'&#233;tait autour de -1800), et les pieds de ton d&#233;ambulateur &#233;taient d&#233;j&#224; tout ce qui restait de rigide chez toi alors ! 



Amok a dit:


> (qui comme chacun le sait se d&#233;pla&#231;ait toujours avec un singe et deux faucons)



Nan ! C'est pas moi qui ait rajout&#233; "et un vrai" ! 

  

Pour pas flooder, on l'a fait l'an pass&#233;, on a recommenc&#233; hier soir !


----------



## La mouette (23 Mars 2007)

Faut &#234;tre tordu quand m&#234;me, pour prendre un APN dans la sale de bain, et se photographier en tenue d'Adam


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Faut être tordu quand même, pour prendre un APN dans la sale de bain, et se photographier en tenue d'Adam



Mais nan, juste de brosse adam


----------



## La mouette (23 Mars 2007)

Pourquoi j'ai posté, pourquoi j'ai posté ...

Brosse Adam ...


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais nan, juste de brosse adam








là, je sais plus si je dois pleurer de rire ou rire de pleurer.


----------



## Captain_X (23 Mars 2007)

rire de pleurer ... ca veut rien dire si ???


----------



## nato kino (23 Mars 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> rire de pleurer ... ca veut rien dire si ???



Ni plus ni moins que d'habitude.


----------



## da capo (23 Mars 2007)

aujourd'hui, je me sens comme ça :







_pourvu qu'ça dure...​_


----------



## lufograf (23 Mars 2007)

:affraid::affraid::affraid:
Lecon n° 5 : éviter de contrarier starmac


----------



## mademoisellecha (23 Mars 2007)

autoportrait d'un soir nul et qui vaut aussi pour demain matin d'ailleurs.
autoportrait d'un retour &#224; la grisaille et &#224; la vie normale

D'un jour comme aujourd'hui o&#249; j'ai trop pleur&#233;...


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Mars 2007)




----------



## Luxpol (24 Mars 2007)




----------



## supermoquette (24 Mars 2007)

dites faut arr&#234;ter la drogue


----------



## Captain_X (24 Mars 2007)

ou alors augmenter la dose


----------



## Lastrada (24 Mars 2007)

Même ici, on peut suivre les fils depuis les musées 




Un Glasgow Kiss à tout le monde.


.. bon en fait je rappelle qu'un Glasgow Kiss c'est un coup de boule, hein, je ne tombe pas dans la mièvrerie :rateau:


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Mars 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> rire de pleurer ... ca veut rien dire si ???



Ben si, j'ai tellement pleuré que j'en finis par rire... Bref...


----------



## Captain_X (24 Mars 2007)

haaaaa okiiiii


----------



## Lastrada (24 Mars 2007)

Faut venir armé ici, c'est le désert ma parole !


----------



## Amok (24 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## jahrom (24 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> loup flou​





Le flou, est utilisé en audio visuel, pour estomper les rides et cacher ainsi l'age du sujet.


----------



## Amok (24 Mars 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Le flou, est utilisé en audio visuel, pour estomper les rides et cacher ainsi l'age du sujet.



Oui, et les cheveux blancs. Et encore il n'y a pas le son : chacune de mes articulations craque comme une forêt en hiver. Ce qui ne se voit pas sur l'image est bien pire : j'ai les testicules au niveau des genoux, plus de dents, les pieds tordus, les mains crochues, l'oeil torve et pour finir l'affreux tableau, je bave.
Ceci étant : quand tu seras capable, une main sur un déambulateur et l'autre avec un canon Ixus à bout de bras, sans flash, de faire une image plus nette que ca en intérieur...


----------



## Amok (24 Mars 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Oui, mais toi, c'est toi, et si on t'aime, c'est pour la vie.
> (aujourd'hui, j'ai peur de rien et faut pas venir m'emb&#234;ter)



Et paf !!!!!!!!!

Elis :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jahrom (24 Mars 2007)

Bon les deux, vous finirez votre conversation autours du scrabble, maintenant, faut retourner dans sa chambre et se préparer pour le souper de 18H00....


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> j'ai les testicules au niveau des genoux




Aaah, mais non ! Cela inclu que tu as encore des testicules, ce qui est, nous le savons tous, complètement faux.


----------



## Amok (24 Mars 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Aaah, mais non ! Cela inclu que tu as encore des testicules, ce qui est, nous le savons tous, complètement faux.



Ca c'est pas un problème que tu as !  Lorsque les tiens seront descendus, ouvre un fil !


----------



## Lastrada (24 Mars 2007)

Pardon, je ne fais que passer pour poster un AP. 






Z'&#234;tes cons, z'auriez d&#251; venir, y a un pire soleil ici.


----------



## Majintode (24 Mars 2007)

Dédicace à Melle Kitty pour m'avoir prêté son tablier...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ca c'est pas un problème que tu as !  Lorsque les tiens seront descendus, ouvre un fil !



T'es vraiment sur ? Tu risque d'avoir du boulot a faire sur le bar dans ce cas ? 

Allez pour pas spammer je mets un autoportrait où j'imite la tête que tu dois avoir en ce moment  :


----------



## Lastrada (24 Mars 2007)

_Franchement, ils auraient d&#251; garder les originaux, ceux l&#224; ils ressemblent &#224; rien. _​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2007)

_Ziuuuuuuuuuuuh...





_​


----------



## Lalis (25 Mars 2007)

Le dos n'est pas le mien, le pyjama, si.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Mars 2007)

Dans le style, l'Amok a fait mieux. 
Mais bon, place aux jeunes, merde!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Dans le style, l'Amok a fait mieux.
> Mais bon, place aux jeunes, merde!
> tof



J'ai l'air si vieux que &#231;a? 






Je viens de me rappeler l'autoportrait d'Amok. Hum&#8230; :rose:​


----------



## Lastrada (25 Mars 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> J'ai l'air si vieux que ça?



On est obligé de répondre ?


----------



## Captain_X (26 Mars 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> victoire (j'ai retrouvé mes couleurs bonbon)



on t'avais dit que les fleurs étaient périssables aussi ?


----------



## Captain_X (26 Mars 2007)

&#169;jacques brel ... bonbons, fleur, tram 33 frites chez eug&#232;ne tout ca quoi


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> ©jacques brel ... bonbons, fleur, tram 33 frites chez eugène tout ca quoi


Ce qui est génial, c'est que même quand tu dis pas de mal, on croit que t'en dis.


----------



## da capo (26 Mars 2007)

@ Elis : starmac se consacre &#224; son bien &#234;tre en ce moment et au bien &#234;tre des gens qui lui sont le plus proche.

Il donne moins au plus grand nombre et plus &#224; un petit nombre...
Ben oui, il peut pas tout faire, malgr&#233; sa grande humanit&#233; 

...chevilles, mollets etc.


----------



## Captain_X (26 Mars 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ce qui est génial, c'est que même quand tu dis pas de mal, on croit que t'en dis.



le drame de toute une vie


----------



## stephaaanie (26 Mars 2007)

:style:


----------



## Lastrada (26 Mars 2007)

:sleep:






kh kh ​


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2007)

maousse a dit:


> tu sais, ça ou ALOROTOM, c'est fikfik.


Moi j'ai un W


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Mars 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> :sleep:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ton nouveau slibard en cuir, ma gâtée?


----------



## Melounette (27 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ton nouveau slibard en cuir, ma gâtée?


Haaaan, c'est pour ça qu'il y a comme un renflement.:rateau: Je peux taper sur les clous ? J'ai besoin d'un bruitage de clous. Steup'


----------



## Lastrada (27 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ton nouveau slibard en cuir, ma gâtée?



Just for you, Big Boy !



Melounette a dit:


> Haaaan, c'est pour ça qu'il y a comme un renflement.:rateau: Je peux taper sur les clous ? J'ai besoin d'un bruitage de clous. Steup'



Désolé, ma mère veut pas que  je prête mes affaires.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Mars 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Just for you, Big Boy !



Marv ; grand fou... :love:


----------



## Amok (27 Mars 2007)

Elle est belle, notre Rob, lorsque le soleil du printemps caresse son petit minois taquin !  :love:

Ceux et celles qui ne voient en elle qu'une b&#234;te de sexe en sont pour leurs frais : derri&#232;re cette image animale se cache aussi un coeur !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Mars 2007)

Rob le taulard a dit:
			
		

> tof



Prison Break!


----------



## jahrom (27 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Prison Break!



En moins fun, j'avais charlie et lulu...


----------



## Picouto (27 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Une série que je ne pourrais pas refaire avant un petit bout de temps...


Un petit air de Stan Laurel.


----------



## La mouette (27 Mars 2007)

La *vraie* photo avant ..


----------



## jugnin (27 Mars 2007)




----------



## stephaaanie (27 Mars 2007)

jugnin a dit:


>



Le sud te va bien, ta peau est nickelle.   
L'oeil un peu cerné, certes, mais su-per-be photo néanmoins. 

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Un petit air de Stan Laurel.


Tu veux parler du gars à droite?
Effectivement, y a comme une ressemblance. 


Désolé Roberto, j'ai pas pu m'empêché.


----------



## La mouette (27 Mars 2007)

Roberto est agent secret


----------



## Lastrada (27 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


>



mon dieu rob : qui est le coiffeur qui t'as massacré ainsi ??    

que tu lui a fait pour meriter une telle punition?  




 :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Mars 2007)




----------



## JPTK (27 Mars 2007)

J'adore cette nuisette :rose: 

Alors je vous plait aussi comme &#231;a ?






oui j'ai pas post&#233; depuis longtemps because j'avais plus d'apn alors je me suis dit qu'il fallait que je fasse un bel ap, en m&#234;me temps il va peut-&#234;tre pas vous plaire... :rose:

Merci le F20, merci Alem


----------



## JPTK (27 Mars 2007)

2 minutes et déjà 2 coups de boule :love:  

Merci


----------



## Redoch (28 Mars 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (28 Mars 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Alors je vous plait aussi comme &#231;a ?




Non. 

J'ai pens&#233; que vous pourriez &#234;tre int&#233;ress&#233; par la lecture de cette page web :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=157191&page=103

Cordialement,
Lastrada


Edit:Il perd pas de temps, le gueux


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> 2 minutes et déjà 2 coups de boule :love:


C'est quand même l'une des rares fois où je me sois senti transporté par l'envie furieuse d'arracher une nuisette !


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Mars 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est quand même l'une des rares fois où je me sois senti transporté par l'envie furieuse d'arracher une nuisette !



ça change des chapiteaux de cirque 
_
* ... lorsque vos parties génitales s'emboitèrent lors de ce concours hippique, et que cette chose apparu, là, par la suite...*
__"mémoire d'un poney et de son psy Dauquéville", "premiere consultation sur Macg" 
*Par Alèm*

_Editions Coins de rues & Images profondes​


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Elle est belle, notre Rob, lorsque le soleil du printemps caresse son petit minou taquin !  :love:




:mouais::mouais:


----------



## JPTK (28 Mars 2007)

Bon, + de 10 coups de boule, tranquille...  merci &#224; vous tous :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mars 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bon, + de 10 coups de boule, tranquille...  merci à vous tous :love:


Tu ne fais que confirmer une vague impression... à Savoir que ce fil ressemble parfois pour certain(e)s à un tapin à coups de boules...    

N'est-ce pas, Ed?...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mars 2007)

Marie84 a dit:
			
		

> Autoportrait	28/03/2007 09h14	Marie84	tu n'&#233;chappes pas &#224; la r&#232;gle



Il m'a sembl&#233;, jeune &#233;cervel&#233;e Helv&#232;te, que je vous ai personnellement notifi&#233; le fait que je ne posterai plus d'autoportraits ici. J'ai &#233;galement avis&#233; le t&#244;lier de ce bar &#224; entra&#238;neuses (On dit pince-fesses chez vous ; si j'ai bonne m&#233;moire  ) qu'il pouvait se gratter, de pr&#233;f&#233;rence avec un oursin, avant que je le fasse &#224; nouveau... Je ne puis &#234;tre plus clair, non?... :style:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Il m'a semblé, jeune écervelée Helvète, que je vous ai personnellement notifié le fait que je ne posterai plus d'autoportraits ici. J'ai également avisé le tôlier de ce bar à entraîneuses (On dit pince-fesses chez vous ; si j'ai bonne mémoire  ) qu'il pouvait se gratter, de préférence avec un oursin, avant que je le fasse à nouveau... Je ne puis être plus clair, non?... :style:


Dans ce cas, autant garder ta prose pour le Bar, non ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mars 2007)

non...


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Mars 2007)

C'est un nouveau sport entre toi et Mackie de poster les coupdeboules des gens qui sont sensés être perso?  



Moi j'ai rien à poster et je ne m'habille pas en mecs. Enfin si, mais c'est pas un déguisement. Je poste donc de la vieilerie


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mars 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4218200 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un nouveau sport entre toi et Mackie de poster les coupdeboules des gens qui sont sens&#233;s &#234;tre perso?



Dis-moi, cocotte, il y a d&#233;j&#224; Doc qui la joue autorit&#233; de r&#233;gulation morale b&#233;n&#233;vole de certains fils... 
Si &#231;a d&#233;range la jeune marie, je compte sur elle pour me le faire savoir.

Voil&#224;, voil&#224;... Sinon, t'as pas un truc &#224; faire en attendant? du repassage, Descendre les poubelles?...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu ne fais que confirmer une vague impression... &#224; Savoir que ce fil ressemble parfois pour certain(e)s &#224; un tapin &#224; coups de boules...
> 
> N'est-ce pas, Ed?...


Tu connais mon point de vue et mon ressenti quant &#224; ce fil.


----------



## mado (28 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu ne fais que confirmer une vague impression... à Savoir que ce fil ressemble parfois pour certain(e)s à un tapin à coups de boules...
> 
> N'est-ce pas, Ed?...


 
Et il se situe où le curseur ? 

Pour moi j'hésite.. Entre tapin et narcissisme.. Vais en parler à ma psy


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2007)

Mon « autorité morale » commence sérieusement à se lasser de vos bavardages. En outre, je me contente de rappeler un principe simple : si ce fil pose problème à certains beaux esprits, qu'ils se sentent libres d'aller déverser leur hargne ailleurs.
Je laisse aux modérateurs le soin de donner suite ou non.


----------



## Amok (28 Mars 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bon il est où LE Alem, ça filait droit au moins quand il était là :rateau:



Je vous rappelle qu'en l'absence des modérateurs concernés par un forum et si ceux-ci tardent à intervenir (ils ont aussi une vie) les autres verts ou les administrateurs peuvent également agir, la seule différence étant que leurs outils sont moins "ciblés".

Les engueulades virtuelles, surtout d'un rapport très lointain avec le fil commencent à devenir pénibles.


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2007)

*la discussion est donc ferm&#233;e jusqu'&#224; mon retour r&#233;el de vacances.

Merci Amok. *


----------



## Foguenne (28 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Il m'a sembl&#233;, jeune &#233;cervel&#233;e Helv&#232;te, que je vous ai personnellement notifi&#233; le fait que je ne posterai plus d'autoportraits ici. J'ai &#233;galement avis&#233; le t&#244;lier de ce bar &#224; entra&#238;neuses (On dit pince-fesses chez vous ; si j'ai bonne m&#233;moire  ) qu'il pouvait se gratter, de pr&#233;f&#233;rence avec un oursin, avant que je le fasse &#224; nouveau... Je ne puis &#234;tre plus clair, non?... :style:



Bref, tu seras dor&#233;navant simple spectateur. 
Comme not&#233; plus haut,
STOP FLOOD !!!
J'ouvre jusqu'&#224; ce soir, apr&#232;s on verra.
C'est vraiment grave de devoir en arriver l&#224;...
Vous avez iChat, Skype, les messages priv&#233;s, etc , etc mais malgr&#233; tout, certains se sentent oblig&#233;s de flooder &#224; tout va. 
Inutile de r&#233;pondre &#224; ce message.


----------



## Lastrada (28 Mars 2007)

Aujourd'hui, je suis all&#233; faire mes courses &#224; l'Apple Shop local en camion. C'est terriblement now, in quoi. :style:







_Saloperie d'adaptateur, c'est mon deuxi&#232;me cette ann&#233;e._​


----------



## mademoisellecha (28 Mars 2007)

...mais les cheveux repoussent et c'est déjà une bonne nouvelle


----------



## Zitounesup (28 Mars 2007)

Ca date un peu mais c'est pas grave


----------



## teo (30 Mars 2007)

clic-blah-blah pour bonus​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Mars 2007)

Tiens.. J'avais pas vu ça au début... Mais si on tourne légèrement la tête vers la droite les points bleus on dirait une 2ème tête... 

Je vois pas d'où ça vient en plus j'ai que un mur derrière moi... C'est excellent


----------



## mademoisellecha (30 Mars 2007)

je n'aurais pas dû me couper la frange toute seule

encore moins avec des ciseaux rouges maped


----------



## Lastrada (30 Mars 2007)

Mais si, mais si


----------



## macaronique (31 Mars 2007)

j'aurais dû me couper la frange


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Captain_X (31 Mars 2007)

72H pour se faire la frange


----------



## jahrom (31 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## mamyblue (1 Avril 2007)

Coucou ! Bon dimanche à tous  Enfin ce qu'il en reste...  




Moi je me planque derrière lui...   ​


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Avril 2007)

@ Standard L.A


----------



## lufograf (2 Avril 2007)

Allez, ça faisait longtemps !
Donc moi aussi je me tente le coup d'oeil-super-plein-de-sous-entendus-vachement-profonds... :rateau:


----------



## Lalis (2 Avril 2007)

On va finir par avoir une belle collection d'*iris* !
 :love:

_Un AP dans les prochains jours, promis..._:rose:


----------



## mademoisellecha (2 Avril 2007)

*...et donc pour commencer cette page 455 nous avons lufograf qui met la honte &#224; tous les yeux marrons de france et de navarre  bien bien*
c'est un peu chaud de se lancer dans le  "mon oeil en gros plan" apr&#232;s &#231;a donc je reste dans le classique noir et blanc.  (c'est vraiment pour ne pas flooder hein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 





au retour de mon iti au maroc vous en aurez de chouettes avec du ciel bleu du sable toussa, soyez sages et bisous


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2007)

*bon, &#231;a commence &#224; reprendre tournure par ici&#8230; et si vous causiez moins ?! hein ? dites ! 


*


----------



## Dendrimere (2 Avril 2007)




----------



## lufograf (3 Avril 2007)

Ben non Dendrimede !! T'as po l'droit !  
Normalement, ça c'est la tête que l'on fait nous, en voyant tes photos !  

Sinon pour rassurer la foule en délire (Merci pour vos CDB ! :rose: :love:   à ce tarif là, moi la prochaine fois je vous montre mes fesses le deuxième zyeux ! :rateau: ), je tiens a rappeler les miracles du Photoshop Powaaa !!  Regardez les résultats obtenus avec "bidouillez-moi" et vous aurez peut être une vague idée de ce à quoi je ressemble vraiment !  

Et parce que le flood nuit à la santé :


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> http://sachems.free.fr/macg/autoportrait/gueulard.jpg​



Marrant, tu sais que sur cette photo, tu ressemble &#224; Schmoll quand il &#233;tait jeune, &#224; l'&#233;poque des chaussettes noires ?

Sinon, la mode semblant aux photos "&#224; l'&#339;il" :



En verre vert pour moi


----------



## Captain_X (3 Avril 2007)

'tain ou&#233; incroyable la ressemblance avec l'ami tchell  ... dendrim&#232;re tu nous chantes un morceau


----------



## nato kino (3 Avril 2007)

Perspective oui, cavali&#232;re non. La perspective cavali&#232;re n'a pas de point de fuite et c'est une vue "par dessus".



> La perspective cavali&#232;re est une mani&#232;re de repr&#233;senter sur papier des objets en volume. Cette repr&#233;sentation ne pr&#233;sente pas de point de fuite : la taille des objets ne diminue pas lorsqu'ils s'&#233;loignent.
> Dans cette perspective, deux des axes sont orthogonaux et ont un facteur de report de 1. Le troisi&#232;me axe est inclin&#233;, en g&#233;n&#233;ral de 30 ou 45&#176; par rapport &#224; l'horizontale, appel&#233; &#171; angle de fuite &#187;, et a un facteur de report inf&#233;rieur &#224; 1, en g&#233;n&#233;ral 0,7 ou 0,5. Cette perspective ne pr&#233;tend pas donner l'illusion de ce qui peut &#234;tre vu, mais simplement donner une information sur la notion de profondeur.
> Elle est particuli&#232;rement simple &#224; r&#233;aliser, en particulier &#224; main nue. Elle est de ce fait largement utilis&#233;e lorsqu'il faut tracer une figure &#224; main lev&#233;e, comme par exemple une figure au tableau (cours, examen oral).
> Cette repr&#233;sentation &#233;tait utilis&#233;e initialement pour la conception des fortifications militaires. Le &#171; cavalier &#187; est un promontoire de terre situ&#233; en arri&#232;re des fortifications et qui permet de voir par-dessus, et donc de voir les assaillants. La perspective cavali&#232;re &#233;tait donc la vue que l'on avait du haut du cavalier (les anglais utilisent parfois le terme de high view point, &#171; point de vue de haut &#187. Certains avancent &#233;galement que c'est la vue qu'un cavalier du haut de son cheval.
> ...


----------



## Captain_X (3 Avril 2007)

et que dire de mon attitude peu cavali&#232;re, dans la perspective d'une s&#233;duction potentielle ?

ma&#238;tre Nato


----------



## nato kino (3 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Simplement_ je me permet ici d'attribuer aux mots "perspective" et "cavalier" des sens qui s'appliquent plus à l'état d'esprit de cet auto-portrait... qu'à sa situation dans l'espace.
> J'ai même hésité à mettre comme titre *"point de fuite". *Mais là il faudrait des recoupements de définitions d'encyclopédies suivis d'hypothèses hasardeuses... et ça peut prendre un temps fou.
> :soupir:
> Voilà voilà.



Persperctive dite de "personne de petite taille", ou plus simplement de "point de vu du nain", si le politiquement incorrecte ne te choque pas.


----------



## Grug (3 Avril 2007)




----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Avril 2007)




----------



## Redoch (3 Avril 2007)

T'as de beaux yeux TInTIn


----------



## WebOliver (4 Avril 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Avril 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> http://homepage.mac.com/olivierdetraz/.Pictures/Temporaire/lapinlapin.jpg​


D&#233;j&#224; b&#251;


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> Persperctive dite de "personne de petite taille", ou plus simplement de "point de vu du nain", si le politiquement incorrecte ne te choque pas.



_nain porte quoi tout ça parce que môssieur atteint une taille indécente ! _


----------



## sam houraille (4 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4225610 a dit:
			
		

> _nain porte quoi tout ça parce que môssieur atteint une taille indécente ! _




Tu fais quelle taille déjà ? c'est pour savoir parceque... :love:


----------



## nato kino (4 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4225610 a dit:
			
		

> _nain porte quoi tout ça parce que môssieur atteint une taille indécente ! _




_Perspective dite de "l'observatoire capillaire"
Si tu crois que ça m'amuse d'avoir une vue plongeante sur les calvities précoces et autres reliefs qui jalonnent les crânes rutilants de mes voisins de table, ben tu te trompes.  _



​




Sindanárië a dit:


> Tu fais quelle taille déjà ? c'est pour savoir parceque... :love:



Tout dépend de quoi on parle... Question appendice buccal Alem est imbattable, pour le reste il faudrait faire un sondage...


----------



## wip (4 Avril 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> _Perspective dite de "l'observatoire capillaire"
> Si tu crois que &#231;a m'amuse d'avoir une vue plongeante sur les calvities pr&#233;coces et autres reliefs qui jalonnent les cr&#226;nes rutilants de mes voisins de table, ben tu te trompes.  _
> ​
> 
> Tout d&#233;pend de quoi on parle... Question appendice buccal Alem est imbattable, pour le reste il faudrait faire un sondage...


Mais depuis quand la taille est-elle importante hein ? Sinon, je serais le roi du monde !!! 

Et pour &#233;viter de Flooder...



​


----------



## mamyblue (4 Avril 2007)

Hummmmmmm c'est très bon si vous saviez  ​


----------



## jahrom (4 Avril 2007)

Y en a qui parlent de taille, et pendant ce temps mamy suce...



J'aurai tout vu sur ce forum !!!


----------



## mamyblue (4 Avril 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Y en a qui parlent de taille, et pendant ce temps mamy suce...
> 
> 
> 
> J'aurai tout vu sur ce forum !!!


Il faut de tout pour faire un monde jahrom


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Avril 2007)

H&#233;h&#233;h&#233; mes 2 achats de cet aprem


----------



## jpmiss (4 Avril 2007)

Le retardateur a 12 sec c'est bien pratique 
Mais faut quand meme faire gaffe ou on fout les pieds


----------



## IceandFire (5 Avril 2007)




----------



## lufograf (5 Avril 2007)

Barbe christique ou moustache Ed Wood ? 
La question peut paraître saugrenue car vous me direz qu'il est toujours possible de faire machine arrière...
Mais c'est un choix que je dois faire avant la pleine lune !! 
Peut être pourrais-je faire quelques essais dans mon carnet de croquis avant de me décider ? 

Des fois c'est pas facile la vie ! :rateau:


----------



## doudou83 (5 Avril 2007)

*Pour moi, je vote MOUSTACHE .... peut être suis je un peu influencé ? :love:

*


​


----------



## Lalis (5 Avril 2007)

Je vous ai déjà fait le coup de l'oeil ( ) dans ce fil, et la moustache, là, j'avoue ne pas pouvoir rivaliser...   
En revanche, la perspective capillaire, je peux !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2007)

Lalis a dit:


> Je vous ai d&#233;j&#224; fait le coup de l'oeil ( ) dans ce fil, et la moustache, l&#224;, j'avoue ne pas pouvoir rivaliser...
> En revanche, la perspective capillaire, je peux !
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/galerie/data/500/medium/DSCF0142.jpg​




Hum :mouais: C'est capillotract&#233;, ton histoire !


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2007)




----------



## yvos (6 Avril 2007)

Petra, petra pas? L'avenir nous le dira


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2007)

Wadi Rum pour l'instant. Petra plus tard


----------



## mado (6 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## macaronique (6 Avril 2007)

Redoch a dit:


> T'as de beaux yeux TInTIn



T'as au moins un bel il, Tintin. (Oui, je suis mathematicienne.)


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Avril 2007)




----------



## da capo (7 Avril 2007)

La vie renaît même des fractures les plus profondes.​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2007)

Baignade au clair de lune; Mode prise auto avec le timer.


----------



## Melounette (8 Avril 2007)

Bah, la vache, tu te la donnes ZRXolivier. The loooove boooaaat.

Donc, Mac réparé, internénette airporté, retour à la normale : nolife, associabilité sur les forums, ne pas se laver et bouffer de la junkfood devant l'écran.






Et surtout se prendre en photo dans le miroir du train en se disant qu'on va se la péter sur le fil autoportraits sur Macgé.
Rrraaaah la belle vie.:love:​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Avril 2007)

Un CDB piquant


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Avril 2007)

:love: :love: :love:


PS : Je sais le d&#233;cord derri&#232;re est pourri, mais il &#233;tait dans la chambre &#224; ma ****** de soeur 

PPS : Aussi c'est bien un autoportrait, y'a ma main


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Avril 2007)

Voilà on me voit plus là


----------



## fpoil (8 Avril 2007)




----------



## Majintode (8 Avril 2007)

(Lunettes empruntées à une amie adepte du "Follow Me"... les connaisseurs comprendront...  )


----------



## Lastrada (8 Avril 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> PS : Je sais le d&#233;cord derri&#232;re est pourri, mais il &#233;tait dans la chambre &#224; ma ****** de soeur



La chambre *de*  ma ****** de soeur, s'il te pla&#238;t. 

Edit: Roberto : Waow !


----------



## IceandFire (9 Avril 2007)

on dirait Morrissey !!!!


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Avril 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (9 Avril 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> La chambre *de*  ma ****** de soeur, s'il te pla&#238;t.




je en suis pas certain que les ***** s'accordent, il me semble que c'est invariable


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> je en suis pas certain que les ***** s'accordent, il me semble que c'est invariable



Pô du tout, au pluriel, ça prend un "*" à la place du "*" de fin


----------



## aiepepito (9 Avril 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2007)

bonjour,

je fais suite à mon post et aux différents messages reçus. Malheureusement la piscine n'est pas à nous...c'est celle d'une location où nous avons passés 15 jours à Six Fours (Var).

ceci dit, elle était pas mal: piscine à débordement avec une vue splendide sur le bas du Faron . La maison elle même est en haut d'une colline et difficile d'accès. 

Promis, je poste un autre AP avant Noël   (c'est la fréquence moyenne).

Vivement les vacances :love:


----------



## alèm (9 Avril 2007)




----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Avril 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2007)




----------



## da capo (9 Avril 2007)

Je n'avais jamais remarqu&#233; qu'un dard de scorpion pouvait dessiner un coeur.
Maintenant, je comprends mieux.​


----------



## Klakmuf (9 Avril 2007)




----------



## Dendrimere (9 Avril 2007)




----------



## Majintode (9 Avril 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2007)




----------



## Tyite Bulle (9 Avril 2007)

Si c'est pas mode ça franchement    






ps: Alèm, je suis de retour à la maison !!


----------



## wip (10 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## alèm (10 Avril 2007)

Tyite Bulle a dit:


> ps: Al&#232;m, je suis de retour &#224; la maison !!



_il y a des jours o&#249; il n'y a que des bonnes nouvelles ! Aujourd'hui est un bon jour ! 

Wip : tu te mets &#224; &#233;tudier les salmonelles ?  (ceci dit : joli n&#339;il&#8230; )
_


----------



## wip (10 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4231720 a dit:
			
		

> _
> Wip : tu te mets à étudier les salmonelles ?  (ceci dit : joli nil )
> _


Passes lui donc un coup de fils, elle a besoin de réconfort 

A jeudi ou vendredi peut-être ...


----------



## Eniluap (10 Avril 2007)

Epoque ou je tenais sur mes 2 jambes!
Merci beaucoup pour ce week! Que de souvenirs!   
Voir la pièce jointe 13970


Alèm pour une fois tu te trompes mais tu n'es pas loin de la vérité!


----------



## alèm (10 Avril 2007)

_ah zut, v'la les gros-nazes l'air de rien ! 

mais bon, je vous aime&#8230; faudra que je fasse avec&#8230; 

moi, je m'en fous, je ne passe mes ouikindes que rive gauche&#8230;  avec un peu de muscadet&#8230; 


_


----------



## Captain_X (10 Avril 2007)

moi j'm'en fous paris c'est une ville naze... enfin y'a lyon qui est pire, ,mais gu&#232;re


----------



## Dendrimere (10 Avril 2007)

PS : captain, tu parles tu parles, mais .....jamais


----------



## macaronique (11 Avril 2007)

Tyite Bulle a dit:


> Si c'est pas mode ça franchement


----------



## ultrabody (12 Avril 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> ..



je suis jaloux ....


----------



## IceandFire (13 Avril 2007)




----------



## esope (13 Avril 2007)




----------



## mademoisellecha (14 Avril 2007)

Autoportrait marocain  ville de Tinerhir dans les gorges de Todgha


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2007)




----------



## rezba (14 Avril 2007)

Faut savoir gagner le droit d'ouvrir sa gueule.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Avril 2007)

clope de coke du samedi, chaud chaud dans son lit


----------



## rezba (14 Avril 2007)

Merci seb. C'est vrai que j'avais oubli&#233; la l&#233;gende.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2007)

...




...​


----------



## mado (15 Avril 2007)

Ah mince.. J'aurais du garder les yeux ouverts


----------



## IceandFire (17 Avril 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Pas rase
> ​



Picouto, sors de ce corps !!!


----------



## mademoisellecha (18 Avril 2007)

j'ai pas sommeil, mais j'en connais une qui donnerait cher pour que j'éteigne le mac.


----------



## Redoch (18 Avril 2007)




----------



## Picouto (18 Avril 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Picouto, sors de ce corps !!!


Comment le prends-je ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> http://perso.orange.fr/roberto.vendez/images/APJardin5.jpg​


Moi non plus.


----------



## chandler_jf (18 Avril 2007)




----------



## jahrom (18 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## Lastrada (18 Avril 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Comment le prends-je ?



Change de rasoir.


----------



## mado (18 Avril 2007)

Quoique..


----------



## Lastrada (18 Avril 2007)

Change de copine:




​


----------



## Lila (19 Avril 2007)

.....qu'on a envie de bosser !  :sleep:


----------



## mademoisellecha (19 Avril 2007)

C'est le printemps, sortez vos shorts ! 
Bientôt les cerises dans le jardin et tout et tout


----------



## Amok (19 Avril 2007)

Voilà: le début de la fin. Bon, Il faut bannir Mackie et quelques dizaines d'autres du sujet, je pense !


----------



## Lila (19 Avril 2007)

...oui ...et vite


----------



## La mouette (19 Avril 2007)

Non ça va bien ...


----------



## Lila (19 Avril 2007)

...et allez !!!!!  ..4 en 13 minutes !!!!!


----------



## rezba (19 Avril 2007)

Je viens de comprendre quelques r&#233;flexions de mort de faim, diss&#233;min&#233;es &#231;a et l&#224; sur le forum ces derniers temps.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2007)

Alors, &#231;a vient ces photos bande d'holothuries priapiques?!


----------



## La mouette (19 Avril 2007)

etc ...


----------



## teo (19 Avril 2007)

Donc, spécial dédicace à vous mesdames et mesdemoiselles vu que ça se bouscule pas au portillon du côté testostérone  _[et je suis rasé de près en plus, tout doux et tondu  ]_
Etrange avec le printemps qui fleurit  Pourtant c'est là, en tout cas chez moi, ça se sent grave 






clic-image blah blah blah​


----------



## da capo (19 Avril 2007)

teo a dit:


> vu que &#231;a se bouscule pas au portillon du c&#244;t&#233; testost&#233;rone



*Juste pour toi ?*
Un peu pour certain(e)s autres aussi, va 






ps : pas s&#251;r du tout d'&#234;tre l&#224; en juin&#8230; : (


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2007)

Merci les barbus!


----------



## Captain_X (19 Avril 2007)

'tain moi je l'ai ras&#233; y'a 15 jours 

et je ne serais pas le premier &#224; montrer ma petite touffe


----------



## dool (19 Avril 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> 'tain moi je l'ai ras&#233; y'a 15 jours



Oui mais tu as bien encore une petite touffe &#224; montrer !!!!!!  :love:


 bis : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(non mais..............)
et m&#234;me pas recadr&#233;e...


----------



## mamyblue (19 Avril 2007)

teo a dit:


> Donc, sp&#233;cial d&#233;dicace &#224; vous mesdames et mesdemoiselles vu que &#231;a se bouscule pas au portillon du c&#244;t&#233; testost&#233;rone  _[et je suis ras&#233; de pr&#232;s en plus, tout doux et tondu  ]_
> Etrange avec le printemps qui fleurit  Pourtant c'est l&#224;, en tout cas chez moi, &#231;a se sent grave


Bien la photo mais tu oublies toujours de faire un petit sourire teo...  
Et merci pour la sp&#233;ciale d&#233;dicace  ​ 


 
Photo prise avec la cam&#233;ra pas terrible...  ​


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Alors, &#231;a vient ces photos bande d'holothuries priapiques?!



Des concombres de mer priapique, on aura tout vu !  Moins que leurs cousins du potager, en tout cas !


----------



## Lalis (19 Avril 2007)

Oh, y'a plein de muguet chez teo :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2007)

Lalis a dit:


> Oh, y'a plein de muguet chez teo :love:


Quelques bains de bouche devraient en venir à bout.


----------



## Niconemo (20 Avril 2007)

​ 
Juste pour dire &#224; la mademoiselle qu'a post&#233; trois jolie photos 
 qu'elle a post&#233; trois jolies photos (toutes hormones gard&#233;es).​


----------



## House M.D. (20 Avril 2007)

Hop, allez, un petit au passage... :

"Heading to the sun"...


----------



## Amok (20 Avril 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Coucou ! :love: ​



C'est joli, une femme simplement amoureuse, non ?


----------



## ScubaARM (21 Avril 2007)

Croqué par mon frère  - 

​ je relance encore un peu le thème sur la pilosité, d'ailleurs certains poiascailles ont des poils (vous savez lesquels bien sûr)


----------



## jpmiss (21 Avril 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Croqué par mon frère


C'est donc pas un autoportrait


----------



## Maurice le poisson rouge (21 Avril 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> je relance encore un peu le thème sur la pilosité, d'ailleurs certains poiascailles ont des poils (vous savez lesquels bien sûr)



Oui... Les mérouilles... Des mérous avec une grosse paire de *******s...


----------



## r0m1 (21 Avril 2007)

Maurice le poisson rouge a dit:


> Oui... Les m&#233;rouilles... Des m&#233;rous avec une grosse paire de *******s...



Pour une premi&#232;re intervention.... waow ! Ca claque pas mal&#8230;  :mouais:  

Edit AntiFLOO2: 







Ca faisait longtemps que je ne m'&#233;tais pas amuser &#224; faire du "j'suis l&#224;, j'suis plus l&#224;"


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Avril 2007)




----------



## macelene (21 Avril 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> et hop...
> ​



Non ne part pas


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2007)

Maurice le poisson rouge a dit:


> Oui... Les mérouilles... Des mérous avec une grosse paire de *******s...



Pinaise®, un poisson rouge qui fait des bulles avec l'accent corse  

Maurice, tu pousses le bouchon, là !


----------



## Lastrada (21 Avril 2007)

Here comes the sun, toudoun'doudou. (twice)

I say.

It's all right.




​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Avril 2007)




----------



## ItomPomme (22 Avril 2007)




----------



## Aurélie85 (22 Avril 2007)

C'est sympa de voir des nouvelles têtes ici!


----------



## joubichou (22 Avril 2007)




----------



## ScubaARM (22 Avril 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est donc pas un autoportrait



Pas tout à fait d'accord, disons que mon frère et moi c'est pareil ... disons aussi que j'y ai mis quelques retouches, d'ailleurs cela se voit ... 
Scub


----------



## IceandFire (22 Avril 2007)




----------



## Maurice le poisson rouge (22 Avril 2007)

Hein que tu les aimes les points discos?...


----------



## Eniluap (22 Avril 2007)

et oui j'ai succombé a l'appel de la chaise longue :rose: , ça change du repos obligatoire  dans le lit, c'est quand meme plus agréable!
Voir la pièce jointe 14052

Bon bain de soleil a tous   profitez bien!


----------



## NED (23 Avril 2007)

Petit double auto-portrait du week end !
Gros bisous mon Rob !!!
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## elKBron (23 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :sick:
> :afraid:
> _Rhôô les p'tits z'yeux !!_


ben zont une taille normale, non ? T es pas un personnage de manga a ce que je sache...


----------



## jugnin (23 Avril 2007)

Moi, j'préfère téléphoner à stéphaaanie, avec mes lunettes à la con.




Elle me parlait d'un super concept, qui serait le neuvième, et d'un bédéiste, qui serait sympathique.


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2007)




----------



## WebOliver (24 Avril 2007)




----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Avril 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> à poil​



wow le coup de soleil!


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2007)




----------



## toys (24 Avril 2007)




----------



## toys (24 Avril 2007)




----------



## joubichou (24 Avril 2007)




----------



## mademoisellecha (24 Avril 2007)

Quelques jours dans la maison familiale sur la côte atlantique 


http://imageshack.us


----------



## mado (24 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> http://img461.imageshack.us/img461/9176/aac6295smallha7.jpg



Joli marcel


----------



## elKBron (24 Avril 2007)

mado a dit:


> diesel.jpg​


non rien je suis aveugle


----------



## courgette2 (24 Avril 2007)

bon a moi, a moi, a moi !!!!


par l&#224;​


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2007)

&#231;a commence mal : trop large de 50 pixels, 2,18 fois trop lourd&#8230; tu me la remets dans les normes (700 pixels maxie en hauteur comme en largeur et 100Ko maxi)

merci d'avance (Wip te dira que je suis chiant avec &#231;a ! )


----------



## tirhum (25 Avril 2007)

_clic..._​


----------



## NED (25 Avril 2007)

Seul les initiés seront dans quel lieu cette photo à été prise....


----------



## elKBron (25 Avril 2007)

trop simple chez ch'mizafleurs (je trouve que les murs vont bien avec ses chemises... quoi ? il n habite pas dans un bar ? zut)


----------



## tirhum (25 Avril 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> _...portrait de moi..._​


Bien que ne m'&#233;tant pas regard&#233; dans un miroir pour me dessiner...
Je viens de m'apercevoir, qu'insconsciemment, c'est ce que j'ai fait...  
Il faut donc inverser l'image, pour que le sparadrap soit du bon c&#244;t&#233; !...
_(par souci de v&#233;racit&#233; !)_ 
_En m&#234;me temps, vous vous en foutez s&#251;rement, je le sais !... :rateau:   _



&#201;DIT : 





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Un p'tit peu ouais.





jpmiss a dit:


> Ah ben j'avais m&#234;me pas vu qu'il y'avait du sparadrap.


BANDE DE NAZES !!...


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Avril 2007)

Un p'tit peu ouais.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Avril 2007)

Ah ben j'avais m&#234;me pas vu qu'il y'avait du sparadrap.


----------



## stephaaanie (25 Avril 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah ben j'avais même pas vu qu'il y'avait du sparadrap.



Mais si, faut suivre aussi : il a dit que ce matin, dans le pâté, il s'était balafré en se rasant. Boire le café avant le rasage, c'est p'tèt' mieux. Chais pas.


----------



## lufograf (26 Avril 2007)

NED a dit:


> Seul les initiés seront dans quel lieu cette photo à été prise....





Pff ! Trop facile !!   Cette photo a été prise sur le tournage du film...
Voir ci dessous :



brousse ouilisse a dit:


> ...


----------



## House M.D. (26 Avril 2007)

Le bonheur en photo...








:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## PawBroon (26 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Joli Marcel


Je suis géné mais merci quand même.
:love:
PawBroon aka Marcel.


----------



## da capo (26 Avril 2007)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> http://tn3-1.deviantart.com/fs15/300W/i/2007/113/3/6/Colorful_eyes_by_tomie_chan.jpg



Renversant !


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2007)

PawBroon a dit:


> Je suis géné mais merci quand même.
> :love:
> PawBroon aka Marcel.



euh ... Ça s'adressait à joubichou


----------



## joubichou (26 Avril 2007)

y'a comme un quiproquo


----------



## PawBroon (26 Avril 2007)

Nope c'était une plaisanterie de ma part.
Mais celles qu'il faut expliquer sont toujours les moins droles...

Comme tu ne sais pas que je m'appelle Marcel, ce n'est forcement pas à moi que c'était destiné.
Pas de confuz donc.
Juste une vanne naze.
:rose:
AP dans l'heure pour pas flooder!


----------



## Redoch (26 Avril 2007)

C'est qui Marsel :rateau:   

Bon pour pas flooder, une Petite AP de gamer...


----------



## courgette2 (26 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4246774 a dit:
			
		

> &#231;a commence mal : trop large de 50 pixels, 2,18 fois trop lourd&#8230; tu me la remets dans les normes (700 pixels maxie en hauteur comme en largeur et 100Ko maxi)
> 
> merci d'avance (Wip te dira que je suis chiant avec &#231;a ! )



Ahhhh Ouaiii, c'est &#231;a qu'il m'avait dit (enfin, pire que &#231;a m&#234;me) mais moi dans ma grande na&#239;vet&#233; (tout le monde il est beau; tout le monde il est gentil) je ne voulais pas y croire... surtout quand il a dit  : je cite " y'a al&#233;m qui...." j'ai cru qu'il avait &#233;ternu&#233;....

bon ceci dit, c'est bien fait pour moi, j'avais qu'a lire le r&#232;glement... Merci de me remettre dans le droit chemin, mon ami...


----------



## Majintode (27 Avril 2007)




----------



## supermoquette (27 Avril 2007)

sont bonnes les ecstas &#224; tokyo


----------



## r0m1 (27 Avril 2007)

Coucou Élise, bienvenue chez nous, a bientôt j'espère  

En attendant le far niente, petit autoportrait entre deux dossiers lors de mon stage parisien ...


----------



## Lastrada (28 Avril 2007)




----------



## Redoch (28 Avril 2007)




----------



## maiwen (30 Avril 2007)

bouh


----------



## da capo (30 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## mademoisellecha (30 Avril 2007)




----------



## Redoch (30 Avril 2007)

Il fait chaud....  
Avril ne decouvre pas d'un fil.....  :love:


----------



## La mouette (30 Avril 2007)

En mai fais ...


----------



## IceandFire (30 Avril 2007)

:love:


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Mai 2007)




----------



## Melounette (1 Mai 2007)

Mais sur quoi es-tu assis pour faire une tête pareille ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Mai 2007)

J'ai aussi une ptite question qui me turlupine depuis un bout de temps: tous ces gens, là, qui font des AP avec un fond blanc derrière, ben, heu, (attention: question ultrââ-bête), ils le rajoutent ce fond avec un programme, genre photoshop, ou, heu, ils ont genre un studio chez eux ou je sais pas ou? 

:rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## nato kino (1 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> J'ai aussi une ptite question qui me turlupine depuis un bout de temps: tous ces gens, là, qui font des AP avec un fond blanc derrière, ben, heu, (attention: question ultrââ-bête), ils le rajoutent ce fond avec un programme, genre photoshop, ou, heu, ils ont genre un studio chez eux ou je sais pas ou?
> 
> :rose: :rose: :rose:




Ou ils se mettent devant une baie vitrée...


----------



## LucD (1 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> tous ces gens, là, qui font des AP avec un fond blanc derrière, ben, heu, ils rajoutent ce fond avec un programme, genre photoshop, ou, heu, ils ont genre un studio chez eux ou je sais pas ou?
> 
> :rose: :rose: :rose:



Tu te met devant une fenêtre (sans barreaux, ni armature, c'est mieux...une vitre quoi) Tu veilles à ce qu'il y ai un peu pas mal de luz derrière ladite vitre, tu veilles également à éclairer correctement le sujet que tu va prendre en photo (tu fais comme tu veux, tu te dém....) et puis t'appuie sur le bouton...

dans l'idée c'est ça, après c'est mieux quand c'est bien fait.

Woooops, grillé par nato...qui en plus d'avoir été plus prompt fut également plus concis...je laisse la mienne pour le respect de la littérature :love:


----------



## teo (1 Mai 2007)

_un petit coup de gomme sur la bande jaune dans le fond peut-&#234;tre ?  _


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Mai 2007)

leuloup a dit:


> Tu te met devant une fen&#234;tre (sans barreaux, ni armature, c'est mieux...une vitre quoi) Tu veilles &#224; ce qu'il y ai un peu pas mal de luz derri&#232;re ladite vitre, tu veilles &#233;galement &#224; &#233;clairer correctement le sujet que tu va prendre en photo (tu fais comme tu veux, tu te d&#233;m....) et puis t'appuie sur le bouton...
> 
> dans l'id&#233;e c'est &#231;a, apr&#232;s c'est mieux quand c'est bien fait.
> 
> Woooops, grill&#233; par nato...qui en plus d'avoir &#233;t&#233; plus prompt fut &#233;galement plus concis...je laisse la mienne pour le respect de la litt&#233;rature :love:



heu? c'est tout? Magique!  

Pas de photoshop, de rajout de fond blanc, de filtre chais pas quoi?

Promis, je poste un AP quand je rentre chez moi. Et j'irai poster mes questions ailleurs, promis aussi Alem. Je sais, tu as encore rien dis, mais ma grande oreille me dit que &#231;a va bient&#244;t &#234;tre le cas! :S


----------



## Lalis (1 Mai 2007)




----------



## Eniluap (1 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## mado (1 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2007)

mado a dit:


> [url]http://flore.durieux.free.fr/photos/dosnu1.jpg[/URL]​




Pfff  ... Tu devrais faire attention ! Si Roberto tombe là dessus, il va encore s'en péter un claxibule, et alors, Mackie, je t'en parle même pas ! 


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (1 Mai 2007)

Je me suis transformé en chat pour me glisser dans la salle de bain


----------



## tirhum (1 Mai 2007)

mado a dit:


> ...une belle...​



Les autoportraits de mado, je les aime...
- pour leur originalit&#233;...
- pour l'image sensuelle que tu donne de toi m&#234;me; sans verser dans "l'&#233;talage"...
- pour la "personnalit&#233;" que tu laisse transpara&#238;tre...
- pour, aussi, une "qualit&#233;" technique de tes photos...

Je me suis permis; cet autoportrait &#233;tait comme une "invitation" &#224; dessiner...  




  :love:


&#201;DIT : 





mado a dit:


> Je suis tr&#232;s touch&#233;e tirhum :rose: Vraiment.
> 
> 
> Tu m'enverrais le dessin ? L'original ?



MP...


----------



## mado (1 Mai 2007)

Je suis très touchée tirhum :rose: Vraiment.




Tu m'enverrais le dessin ? L'original ?


----------



## mademoisellecha (1 Mai 2007)

superbe mado, jsuis amoureuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ca va etre dur de poster apres ça


----------



## Captain_X (1 Mai 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> superbe mado, jsuis amoureuse
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ben merde je voulais dire la même chose


----------



## NED (1 Mai 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> superbe mado, jsuis amoureuse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Houla mais t'inqui&#232;tes pas, tu as aussi UN FORT POTENTIEL !!!!


En tous cas Mado t'as du bien t'amuser avec l'angle de la glace au d&#233;but.... 

Bon pour pas flooder _(Parceque R&#233;my va tomber dessus sinon)  _

Avec mon second fillot Macg&#233;, Lufograph....






Il faudra que j'en fasse une un jour avec mon 1er fillot aussi...
Franswa si tu m'entends..... 

*PS : Enigme !*
(mais bon c'est trop facile)
Qui se cache derri&#232;re nous?


----------



## mademoisellecha (1 Mai 2007)

alors c'a été dur mais je dirais roberto?  jsais pas peut etre la chemise


----------



## Redoch (2 Mai 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2007)

"Promenade sous la pluie, coupe de cheveux moisi​


----------



## kanako (2 Mai 2007)

all&#233;, &#231;a faisait longtemps ! 





en vacances l'&#233;t&#233; dernier&#8230;


----------



## Foguenne (3 Mai 2007)

4 générations de Foguenne vous observent.


----------



## Lila (4 Mai 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> 4 générations de Foguenne vous observent.



.....je t'offrirai bien un bouquet de boules vertes mais le fleuriste V.Bull est fermé !!!!!

...en tout cas c'est une superbe photo....:love:  ..*de celles qu'on n'oublie jamais*....

..d'ailleurs je ferai tout pour en faire une pareille.....


----------



## Eniluap (4 Mai 2007)

Je croyais enfin voir la lumiere au bout de ce tunnel que je traverse depuis un mois, mais l'imagerie médicale m'a fait retomber de l'obscurité aujourd'hui meme avec une grande brutalité. Les résultats sont mauvais, rien ne c'est recollé, c'est meme l'inverse.
Je n'ai qu'une question en tête depuis " vais je pouvoir remarcher normalement un jour? "



​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> 4 générations de Foguenne vous observent.



Superbe image Paul ! :love: 


 j'aime bien les fleurs moi (surtout quand elle ne me font pas éternuer)


----------



## jahrom (4 Mai 2007)

Lorna a dit:


> Superbe image Paul ! :love:
> 
> 
> j'aime bien les fleurs moi (surtout quand elle ne me font pas éternuer)





Amélie Poulain !! :love:


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2007)

non plutot chokobelle   coucou chokob'


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2007)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Am&#233;lie Poulain !! :love:





			
				IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> non plutot chokobelle   coucou chokob'



Mais qu'ils sont b&#234;tes ! 

 la prochaine fois je mettrai un masque !

_Euh j'ai plus d'autoportraits en stock l&#224;_ ... :rose:


----------



## MamaCass (5 Mai 2007)

Bravo à tous et à toutes pour vos AP :love:​


----------



## IceandFire (5 Mai 2007)

t'aurais pu au moins accroch&#233; un sourire &#224; tes dents


----------



## MamaCass (5 Mai 2007)

Mais heu, suis pas reveill&#233;e  :sleep:


----------



## alèm (5 Mai 2007)

_c'est pas grave MamaCass&#8230; ah tiens, allez, d&#233;dicace, un autoportrait rennais&#8230; 

et cet apr&#232;s-midi dans ta ville pour mes vacances&#8230;





_


----------



## MamaCass (5 Mai 2007)

Vous &#234;tes beaux !!! :love: Ah l'amour :love: :love: Le soleil arrive


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Il est l&#224;, m&#234;me...
> 
> http://perso.orange.fr/roberto.vendez/images/APVelux.jpg​



Toi, par contre, pas trop, apparemment


----------



## IceandFire (6 Mai 2007)




----------



## Dendrimere (6 Mai 2007)

Suite de la s&#233;rie en cliquant sur la photo​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2007)

Ma cuisine en 360° avec ma pomme, j'me fais un trip bulle de savon.​


----------



## tirhum (8 Mai 2007)




----------



## Maurice le poisson rouge (8 Mai 2007)

Effectivement. Tune sembles pas avoir les ouies tr&#232;s fraiches. Et tu as l'oeil vitreux de celui qui est rest&#233; trop longtemps &#224; l'&#233;tal.


----------



## ange_63 (8 Mai 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (9 Mai 2007)

Je peux enfin le porter un peu.  :love: 







Le début d'une longue série d'autoportrait à deux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Je peux enfin le porter un peu.  :love:



Il a l'air d'aimer


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## ange_63 (9 Mai 2007)

Non ce n'est pas chez moi (bonjour la déco derrière moi) Elle a été prise dans un château.


----------



## Maurice le poisson rouge (10 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> *Ponte du jour*



Ouille ouille ouille!!!  :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Mai 2007)




----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> http://perso.orange.fr/roberto.vendez/images/APSdB.jpg​



A la tienne, mon ami


----------



## Grug (10 Mai 2007)




----------



## mado (10 Mai 2007)

Grug a dit:


> ​


 
Un ipod 24' ET un APN  ?






parce que notre modo est susceptible.. 


edith 2 : Oui mais Grug est un magicien. Tu en doutais ?


----------



## alèm (10 Mai 2007)

_&#231;a rel&#232;ve pas du MP &#231;a ?  

alors pour r&#233;pondre donc moi aussi&#8230; faire gr&#232;ve et &#234;tre en cong&#233;s n'emp&#234;chent pas d'&#234;tre le plus gros CA ni d'avoir une promotion&#8230;  c'est peut-&#234;tre &#231;a la sp&#233;cificit&#233; de ma boite : un certain humanisme. Au contraire du m&#233;pris affich&#233; par d'autres boites voire d'autres personnes&#8230; je vais peut-&#234;tre prendre la carte du parti de mon PDG tiens&#8230; quoique, je ne partage pas trop leurs dissensions et que je bronze naturellement de couleur rouge&#8230;

(r&#233;ponse &#224; 3 Mps, vous ne m'en voudrez pas ?  )

ps : le modo n'est pas susceptible mais il sait o&#249; est le bar mais pas que les iPods 24" existent, &#231;a doit pas &#234;tre facile &#224; porter quand m&#234;me&#8230; 
 _


----------



## Grug (10 Mai 2007)

c'est en plastique blanc et &#231;a se commande avec 6 boutons, y'a une pomme dessus&#8230; c'est pas un ipod ?


----------



## IceandFire (10 Mai 2007)




----------



## La mouette (10 Mai 2007)




----------



## joubichou (10 Mai 2007)




----------



## JPTK (10 Mai 2007)

Hè je l'ai déjà vu celui-là, remboursé !!!


----------



## joubichou (10 Mai 2007)

p&#244; du tout m&#244;ssieur,je l'ai pris aujourd'hui(tu peux regarder la date sur la montre)


----------



## JPTK (10 Mai 2007)




----------



## macinside (10 Mai 2007)

tout en ombre


----------



## Melounette (11 Mai 2007)

​

Dors maintenant
Dors ma nièèèèèce
Dors maintenant
Dors ma nièèèèèce

Ca fait maintenant quelques heures que tu nous fais vivre un calvaaaaire
Mine de rien l'accouchement ça a transformé ta mère en alieeeeen
Avant elle écoutait les têtes raides, c'était...euh..... une chouette soeeeeur
Maintenant elle écoute les suites pour violoncelle de Bach en booooucle.
Et quand tu seras ado, j'te jure, putain, tu vas morfler
J'te ferais bouffer bien gras pour être sûre que t'aies de la celluliiite
Et si malgré tout ça tu nous ramènes un pauv' meeeec
Je lui montrerais où tu planques ta collection Harlequiiin

Il est 6 heures du mat', dans une heure je dois me lever pour aller prendre mon train
Si tu dors pas tout d'suite, j'coupe les tétons d'ta mère.

Dors maintenant
Dors ma nièèèèce
Dors maintenant
Ou j'appelle Sarkozyyyy

DORS ! DORS ! DORS !

(Bon d'accord c'était facile, mais véridique, première nuit avec ma nièce, 2 heures de sommeil:rateau
Edit : Retardateur + bébé dans les bras = pirouette pas simple. A noter.


----------



## PawBroon (11 Mai 2007)

Bon courage!
Et puis c'est vite le week end là.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2007)

Mici!  C'est un D70S.


----------



## JPTK (12 Mai 2007)




----------



## da capo (12 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> LA LALA LALA LA LA LALA



On n'a pas idée de jouer de la guitare au beau milieu de la nuit !





Ciao Calamity, pas trop de mots pour t'envoyer des nouvelles. Mais je pense à toi. Bises


----------



## PawBroon (12 Mai 2007)

En tout cas on a la même ligne de bagages sous les yeux...


----------



## Redoch (12 Mai 2007)




----------



## teo (13 Mai 2007)

Tiens un petit AP belge, plus précisément bruxellois 




clic-image pour commentaire
 Un peu de répit dans la furie du week-end 

Et nu, sans trucage ​


----------



## jahrom (13 Mai 2007)

teo a dit:


> Tiens un petit AP belge, plus précisément bruxellois
> 
> 
> clic-image pour commentaire
> ...





Une main sur l'appareil, une sur le zgueg...


----------



## Franswa (13 Mai 2007)




----------



## Melounette (13 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> _Yo no soy marinero, soy capitan _


Ouééééé vas-y fais-nous groover nos corps.\o/ (comment tu fais pour faire bouger ton totoportrait, dis ?)

Pawbroon, Starmac, faut vous secouer le panier à crottes. Alleeez.
* Ballade canal de l'Ourcq* 





​ 
totoportrait avec mon beau vélo dans un hublot du vaisseau fantôme. Tatiiiiiin.

Teo:love:C'est chaud la belgique.:rose:


----------



## chandler_jf (13 Mai 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Teo:love:C'est chaud la belgique.:rose:



avec teo même le Groenland est chaud ... 
teo est responsable du réchauffement de la planète, de la fonte de la banquise ...  




no non y'a rien en blanc



:rateau:


----------



## Aurélie85 (13 Mai 2007)

ah! C'est comprend mieux pourquoi j'ai si chaud aujourd'hui. 

ah oui tiens, j'ai fait une faute.


----------



## mademoisellecha (14 Mai 2007)

_..en plus de mon café exceptionnel comme chacun sait. pauvre con va. 





(heu j'espère que c'est du jeu plein de photos dans un AP... :rose: ) 

_


----------



## Foguenne (14 Mai 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> (heu j'esp&#232;re que c'est du jeu plein de photos dans un AP... :rose: )



Oui, pas de probl&#232;me. 
Essaye juste de ne pas d&#233;passer 100 Ko par image. (ici, &#231;a fait 148 ko soit 48 de trop. )


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Mai 2007)




----------



## Picouto (14 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## IceandFire (14 Mai 2007)




----------



## Melounette (15 Mai 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> _..en plus de mon café exceptionnel comme chacun sait. pauvre con va.
> 
> (heu j'espère que c'est du jeu plein de photos dans un AP... :rose: )
> 
> _


J'ai pas bien compris ce qu'il ratait et qui c'était le pauvre con.:mouais:


----------



## Amok (15 Mai 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> J'ai pas bien compris ce qu'il ratait et qui c'&#233;tait le pauvre con.:mouais:



C'est pourtant clair : une interpr&#233;tation contemporaine d'un ballet sur le "lever de soleil" de Haydn. Et le con, c'est le m&#226;le qui part apr&#232;s les 3 coups*, mais avant le lever de rideau.

:rateau:

* Les soirs de pleine forme, cela va de soi !


----------



## Captain_X (15 Mai 2007)

'tain 3 coups ... c'est un petit bras le mec, c'est plut&#244;t mieux qu'il parte...

en plus si il part vite :-/ elle doit rester sur sa faim la pauvre...


----------



## La mouette (15 Mai 2007)

En plus il aime pas le café


----------



## PawBroon (15 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> C'est pourtant clair : une interprétation contemporaine d'un ballet sur le "lever de soleil" de Haydn.


Nope!
Si j'en crois la photo du milieu où elle se sent sous les bras, je dirais plutôt le Sacre du printemps de Stravinsky.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> C'est pourtant clair : une interpr&#233;tation contemporaine d'un ballet sur le "lever de soleil" de Haydn. Et le con, c'est le m&#226;le qui part apr&#232;s les 3 coups*, mais avant le lever de rideau.
> 
> :rateau:
> 
> * Les soirs de pleine forme, cela va de soi !




Tiens, &#231;a me fait penser &#224; une r&#233;plique dans "Frankenstein junior", quand "la fianc&#233;e de Frankenstein" se plaint : "Tous les m&#234;mes au lit, ces mecs, &#231;a tire sept huit coups, puis plus rien !"


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Mai 2007)

je ne sais plus qui disait qu'on est toujours le con de quelqu'un...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> je ne sais plus qui disait qu'on est toujours le con de quelqu'un...


Paris Hilton ?

P.S. : al&#232;m, tu l'auras ton AP&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2007)

Bon... Je crois que je vais ouvrir un fil sur les malheurs affectifs et sexuels de mademoisellcha  








​


----------



## dool (15 Mai 2007)

edit : 'tain Rob' tu tires plus vite que ton avatar ...


----------



## La mouette (15 Mai 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> 'tain 3 coups ... c'est un petit bras le mec, c'est plutôt mieux qu'il parte...
> 
> en plus si il part vite :-/ elle doit rester sur sa faim la pauvre...



Pô mieux , moi c'est une fois par nuit ....mais toute la nuit     

No flood


----------



## Aurélie85 (15 Mai 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> style



Roooooh, la grande classe! trash et classe! :love: 

Dis, c'est quand qu'on fait une séance maquillage, je m'impatiente là!


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2007)

_Melounette, PawBroon, Amok, Aur&#233;lie85, Doc , CCM j'attends vos AP d&#233;sormais&#8230; 
_


----------



## Aurélie85 (15 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4267327 a dit:
			
		

> _Melounette, PawBroon, Amok, Aurélie85, Doc , CCM j'attends vos AP désormais
> _



Voilà voilà monsieur l'agitateur. (je sais pas pourquoi je t'appelle comme ça en fait)








Je fais semblant de rien


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> Je fais semblant de rien




Elle joue à l'ingénue mais on sait tous que l'ange est nu...  (aïe...:rateau: )


----------



## ange_63 (15 Mai 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Elle joue à l'ingénue mais on sait tous que *l'ange est nu*...  (aïe...:rateau: )



 :afraid: :afraid: 

Ha non!!!


----------



## Lastrada (15 Mai 2007)

Bon, &#231;a cause, &#231;a cause, mais on peut les voir vos tuppervoirs ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Elle joue à l'ingénue mais on sait tous que l'ange est nu...  (aïe...:rateau: )





ange_63 a dit:


> :afraid: :afraid:
> 
> Ha non!!!



Effectivement, il n'est pas nu, il est Luce ... L'ange est Luce !


----------



## Melounette (16 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4267327 a dit:
			
		

> _Melounette, PawBroon, Amok, Aur&#233;lie85, Doc , CCM j'attends vos AP d&#233;sormais&#8230;
> _


Ah?...bon...biiiin...tu l'auras voulu.

Pour rebondir sur le th&#232;me de Mademoiselle Cha, histoire d'&#233;tayer le sujet des cons qui partent sans m&#234;me boire un caf&#233;, je vous pr&#233;sente Monique.










Uh uh uh, je suis en train de rire de mes propres conneries.:rateau:

Edit : Ah ! J'allais oubli&#233;, vu qu'elle est bien jeunette la chatounette, faudrait voir &#224; pas l'oublier. Je ne me moque pas de toi Mademoiselle Cha, d&#233;tends-toi, t'es sur Macg&#233;, prends &#231;a pour de la franche rigolade.
Non, mais, au cas o&#249; j'aurais heurt&#233; certaines sensibilit&#233;s.
En m&#234;me temps, c'est le moment ou jamais de savoir si elle a de l'humour.
Edit2 : J'ai mis 2 totoportraits, j'ai donc droit &#224; un tour gratos. Non, je tiens &#224; le pr&#233;ciser.​


----------



## Lastrada (16 Mai 2007)

\o/​


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2007)

pascal 77 doit deux autoportraits par contre !


----------



## Maurice le poisson rouge (16 Mai 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah?...bon...biiiin...tu l'auras voulu.
> 
> Pour rebondir sur le thème de Mademoiselle Cha, histoire d'étayer le sujet des cons qui partent sans même boire un café, je vous présente Monique.



Monique, permettez-moi de vous dire que vous avez du style.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2007)

Pour casser le mythe et  parce que je dois encore un ap avec mes commentaires pourris (c'est malin)...



*MONIQUE'S STYLE*








​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2007)

AP du jour, dans la vitre arrière de ma charrette, merci à elle.


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Mai 2007)

(Image cliquable pour afficher la photo dans une autre version.  )



​


----------



## maousse (16 Mai 2007)




----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2007)

_content de te voir timousse

ptit hommage à mon Julot 
_


----------



## IceandFire (17 Mai 2007)

tu pourrais la poster dans "prenez votre pied"


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> tu pourrais la poster dans "prenez votre pied"


_
en ce cas, je pourrais en poster des centaines, certaines lubies sont très fréquentées par certaine personne ! _


----------



## Melounette (17 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4268762 a dit:
			
		

> _content de te voir timousse
> 
> ptit hommage à mon Julot
> _


La mare aux fées dans la forêt de Huelgoat non ? Z'avez fait un voeu ? Par contre, j'ai pas saisi combien y avait de sorte de pieds, et lequel va avec lequel.

Contente de voir minimousse aussi.


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2007)

_ya pas de mares aux f&#233;es ou alors les f&#233;es semblent se transformer en sangliers&#8230;
_


----------



## NLore (17 Mai 2007)

Comme je suis nouvelle ici et qu'on m'a dit que si je ne postais pas des photos de moi on me banirai, je vais faire comme si j'étais assez stupide pour y croir réellement 





(celle là c'est pour mon fan club)





(et celle là c'est pour le politiquement correct)

Vala


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Mai 2007)

Non, pas de ban

Excellent. 

J'aime bien cette mêche un peu rebelle sur les petites taches blanches de ton front


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2007)

Vieux pervers.


----------



## NLore (17 Mai 2007)

J'ai peur d'avoir mal compris.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2007)

Bah une gamine qui montre son corsage sur un forum informatique, de une, on en d&#233;j&#224; quelques unes&#8230;  ensuite, &#231;a attire les vieux pervers. Rien de plus.

Et tu as tr&#232;s bien compris  Mais chacun choisit l'image qu'il veut donner de lui, hein ? Moi &#231;a ne me pose pas de probl&#232;me&#8230;


----------



## NLore (17 Mai 2007)

J'avais oublier qu'il en fallait si peu 
La Gamine vous souhaite une bonne soirée


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2007)

..




..​_Comme tu peux le constater, Rémi, je tiens ma promesse.  Puisque je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps en ce moment, il s'agit d'un "Doppelgänger" assez ancien que je n'avais jamais posté. Spéciale dédicace à Dandy._


----------



## da capo (17 Mai 2007)

NLore a dit:


> *[]*(et celle là c'est pour le politiquement correct)
> 
> Vala



C'est ton copain ?

(c'est pour le moins politiquement correct)


----------



## Captain_X (17 Mai 2007)

starmac a dit:


> C'est ton copain ?
> 
> (c'est pour le moins politiquement correct)



boarf déjà c'est pas un âne c'est déjà ca


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2007)

*hey !! dites ?!!
*


----------



## NLore (17 Mai 2007)

Comme j'ai déjà pu le dire, je prend plaisir à le chevaucher tout les jours, et le CSO est un moyen comme un autre de s'envoyer en l'air :mouais: :hein: balblabalbalaa et j'en passe C'est moi la gamine dans l'affaire ? pfff


----------



## da capo (17 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4269458 a dit:
			
		

> *hey !! dites ?!!
> *



Ah oui, pardon, je n'ai pas post&#233; d' AP


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2007)

_moi, j'aime quand tu es nu&#8230; :love:_


----------



## da capo (17 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4269476 a dit:
			
		

> _moi, j'aime quand tu es nu&#8230; :love:_



NLore&#8230; tu vois ce qu'il te reste &#224; faire ?



@ roberto : tigrou et porcinet, on a vu mieux en mati&#232;re d'&#233;rotisme


----------



## mado (17 Mai 2007)

Tu penses tout haut, ce que l'on pense tout bas r&#233;mi..


----------



## da capo (17 Mai 2007)

zut&#8230; j'attire aussi les laiderons


----------



## NLore (17 Mai 2007)

Je le ferais volontier si c'était le but de ma venue ici, or il se trouve que je suis là pour trouver des réponses à mes questions quel dommmmaaaggeeee !


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Tu n'es qu'un vicieux, Alèm.
> 
> 
> [Heydites : Et Starmac j'en parle *même pas* !] :afraid::rose:
> ...



_ce qui est bien avec les bonnes âmes du bar , c'est que lorsque le feu couve, au lieu de l'éteindre, ils l'allument avec vigueur

et si vous nous laissiez modérer Paul et moi ? nan ? :modo:_



mado a dit:


> Tu penses tout haut, ce que l'on pense tout bas rémi..



_je sais

tiens, ça c'est pour starmac et toi ! _


----------



## chandler_jf (17 Mai 2007)

NLore a dit:


> je suis là pour trouver des réponses à mes questions quel dommmmaaaggeeee !



au Bar !?! :mouais:


----------



## da capo (17 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4269493 a dit:
			
		

> _ce qui est bien avec les bonnes âmes du bar , c'est que lorsque le feu couve, au lieu de l'éteindre, ils l'allument avec vigueur
> 
> []
> tiens, ça c'est pour starmac et toi ! _



Ah oui, tiens, tu as vraiment raté ta vocation de pompier toi 

Au suivant ! 

c'est l'printemps !


----------



## NLore (17 Mai 2007)

Je vais repasser sous pc, comme ça je ne serais ptêtre plus amenée à devoir m'inscrir sur ce genre de forums


----------



## macaronique (17 Mai 2007)

(toujours pas fait couper la frange  )


----------



## mado (17 Mai 2007)

Il devait chanter _Madame rêve_ sûrement..




​


----------



## jahrom (17 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## esope (17 Mai 2007)

dendrimere style© pour commencer:





et un Philippe Ramette style© pour finir:





vala bonne soirée les gens à l'intérieur de l'ordinateur...


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Mai 2007)

Je peux mettre plusieurs autoportraits ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

_La photo et les effets sont de moi. Le reste un ami. Ca compte?​_


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mai 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (18 Mai 2007)

Elle est floue


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mai 2007)

La douleur est r&#233;elle..


----------



## Redoch (18 Mai 2007)




----------



## NLore (18 Mai 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

Puisqu'ici c'est meetic&#169;, permettez moi de d&#233;poser ma candidature. 





_Ou pas._​


----------



## Eniluap (19 Mai 2007)

.... pourvu que ça dure!  


​Bon week end à tous!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2007)

rien à dire


----------



## IceandFire (19 Mai 2007)

Si magnifique !  et classe...


----------



## Majintode (19 Mai 2007)




----------



## Luc G (19 Mai 2007)

Du vent dans les Corbières jeudi (et la flemme de me raser le matin )


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Mai 2007)




----------



## Luc G (20 Mai 2007)

Apr&#232;s Homo Ruralus Tramontanus, et pour &#233;viter que certains pensent que la recherche du y&#233;ti dans les Corbi&#232;res pourrait pr&#233;senter un int&#233;r&#234;t, une photo (presque) normale d'Homo Urbanus Flemassus. Certains d&#233;tails peuvent sembler curieux mais sans les d&#233;tails, que serait l'existence ? 

Et profitez-en bien pour rigoler parce que j'ai l'autoportrait rare 

PS vu les premi&#232;res r&#233;actions, je sais qu'il y en a qui ont encore les yeux en face des trous le dimanche soir. C'&#233;tait un test sociologique &#224; la Rezba. Les gagnants on le droit de revenir en deuxi&#232;me semaine


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mai 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Après Homo Ruralus Tramontanus, et pour éviter que certains pensent que la recherche du yéti dans les Corbières pourrait présenter un intérêt, une photo (presque) normale d'Homo Urbanus Flemassus. Certains détails peuvent sembler curieux mais sans les détails, que serait l'existence ?
> 
> Et profitez-en bien pour rigoler parce que j'ai l'autoportrait rare
> 
> PS vu les premières réactions, je sais qu'il y en a qui ont encore les yeux en face des trous le dimanche soir. C'était un test sociologique à la Rezba. Les gagnants on le droit de revenir en deuxième semaine



Et ... Euuh ... Il est intéressant, ton bouquin ? :mouais:


----------



## Luc G (20 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et ... Euuh ... Il est intéressant, ton bouquin ? :mouais:



Absolument ! 
(J'espère que certains feront l'effort de l'ouvrir dans une librairie, enfin de l'ouvrir correctement  Ne me lancez pas sur Joe Bousquet, sinon, on n'est pas couché. Pour le reste, j'aurais pu mettre une photo en version "normale" (je l'avais aussi) mais avouez que ça vous aurait moins intéressé  

Le premier qui parle de prostitution à la solde du grand capital sera contacté par mes avocats dès que j'en connaitrai au moins un.


----------



## JPTK (20 Mai 2007)

Make a short night, and go for a "long" walk, make me look tired :rateau:


----------



## da capo (21 Mai 2007)

7h30 - il y a des matins qui commencent avec le sourire, où même le rasoir n'est pas rasoir Ce matin, tout va.




voilà.


----------



## JPTK (21 Mai 2007)

hi hi hi t'as l'air d'un gamin Starmac ! Ça te file un coup de jeune je crois ! 

Moi je bloque sur mon mac mini que je suis obligé de le ranger dans sa boite car j'attends le nouveau DD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pratique en attendant la grosse poignée pour le remonter !


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Mai 2007)

Vague autoportrait avec vagues


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mai 2007)

Y s'rait pas hippy lucg ?


----------



## Luc G (21 Mai 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Y s'rait pas hippy lucg ?


Mais non, petit bourgeois comme pas mal de monde


----------



## esope (21 Mai 2007)




----------



## tirhum (22 Mai 2007)

&#199;a penche !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Mai 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Y s'rait pas hippy lucg ?



moi j'dirais Bitmik...


----------



## Foguenne (22 Mai 2007)




----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mai 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> http://homepage.mac.com/foguenne/.Pictures/Portraits/IMG_0707-b.jpg​



:love: :love: :love: Superbe 

Et sinon, Paul, ton nioube, il n'est pas trop difficile &#224; mod&#233;rer ?


----------



## Foguenne (22 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> :love: :love: :love: Superbe
> 
> Et sinon, Paul, ton nioube, il n'est pas trop difficile à modérer ?



Merci. 

Non, ça va il est sympa et déjà bien habitué aux APN.


----------



## la(n)guille (23 Mai 2007)

fichtre, il est vraiment beau ton nain... et tu sais qui est le Papa???  

edith : d&#233;sol&#233; je peux pas te bouler, mais le c&#339;ur y est...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mai 2007)

Premier AP avec mon nouveau téléphone Sony-Ericsson K610i. :love: 

L'ancien étant subitement décédé suite à une chute accidentelle dans la cuvette des toilettes.   :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (23 Mai 2007)




----------



## Grug (23 Mai 2007)

c'est fou ce que tes cheveux poussent vite&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2007)

Big up diziz'  








Et hop !
​


----------



## La mouette (24 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> La dur vie d'étudiantE.



Forcément si vous passez tout votre temps sur MacGé


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> *STOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP*
> 
> 
> ...
> ...



Peux pas, trop occup&#233; !


----------



## Redoch (24 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## MixoMac (24 Mai 2007)

me voilà avec ma nouvelle coupe de cheveux! oh yeah!


----------



## Captain_X (24 Mai 2007)

&#224; ben faut poster l'ancienne aussi


----------



## kanako (24 Mai 2007)

ah nan éh !  :rateau: 
c'est ce que je voulais faire, j'ai un "avant-après" sur le feu là !


----------



## MixoMac (24 Mai 2007)

Bon... Pour un vrai avant-après, je vous propose d'aller voir sur *www.whereismary.fr*!!
C'est un site que j'ai fait il y'a un an (soyer indulgent, c'est mon premier site... ).
C'était un ptit délire! Comme ça!
Et puis ça fait office de guide!
bye!


----------



## mado (24 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## da capo (24 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## kanako (24 Mai 2007)

Pof : Deux pour le prix d'une ! 






ouais ouais avant j'avais oubli&#233; mes lunettes pour la photo&#8230; :rateau: (et pis j'ai la peau naze sur le front !) 
:rose:

je tiens &#224; pr&#233;ciser que m&#234;me si &#231;a se voit pas trop (surtout sur la deuxi&#232;me) c'est bien moi qui ai pris les deux photos (&#224; bout de bras) m&#234;me la seconde&#8230;


&#233;dit' : ah ? pardon, j'avais pas vu 
 
:rateau:


----------



## nato kino (24 Mai 2007)

Ah oui, les lunettes non ?  

Edit : c'est pas gentil d'&#233;diter ses posts et de casser les vannes des copains !!   :rateau:


----------



## Picouto (24 Mai 2007)

je veux bien dépanner pour le s.o.s


----------



## maousse (25 Mai 2007)




----------



## CRISPEACE (25 Mai 2007)

Voir la pièce jointe 14288


----------



## Lastrada (25 Mai 2007)

...


----------



## mamyblue (25 Mai 2007)




----------



## Grug (25 Mai 2007)




----------



## maiwen (25 Mai 2007)

ps : bien vu ^^ j'ai pensé à la bave aux lèvres mais je me suis dit que ça ternirai ma réputation


----------



## Lastrada (25 Mai 2007)

Je ne dirai qu'un mot: C'est Shining. 



Edit: A partir de maintenant : tu es la jeune fille aux yeux. &#168;&#168;


----------



## da capo (26 Mai 2007)

Un bon gros orage, ça laisse du temps pour ne rien faire


----------



## da capo (26 Mai 2007)

Elis, j'aurai ta peau !

Je vais retourner tous les pav&#233;s de Paris pour les charger dans ma catapulte g&#233;ante et je te promets : je ne te louperai pas ! Au Maroc ou ailleurs.


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Mai 2007)

Autoportrait avec mains, dans une lumière d'été


----------



## La mouette (27 Mai 2007)

:love:


----------



## stephaaanie (27 Mai 2007)

Soleil et rêves de la semaine qui s'achève.


----------



## Grug (27 Mai 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (28 Mai 2007)




----------



## GroDan (28 Mai 2007)

Dur de passé derriére une famille de super héros ! Allez je nous lance...



​


----------



## mado (28 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## IceandFire (29 Mai 2007)

My Dog and I


----------



## Grug (29 Mai 2007)




----------



## Picouto (29 Mai 2007)

378 ko


----------



## Grug (29 Mai 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> 378 ko


:affraid: ouh fachte ! me suis planté entre png et jpg :affraid:

et je peux même plus editer arrrgl

(bon, je supprime le png + haut et le mets en jpg)

donc voilà


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2007)

Grug a dit:


> :affraid: ouh fachte ! me suis plant&#233; entre png et jpg :affraid:
> 
> et je peux m&#234;me plus editer arrrgl&#8230;
> 
> ...



t'sa pens&#233; &#224; consulter? t'as plein de poussi&#232;re dans l'oeil.


----------



## Melounette (31 Mai 2007)

Et c'est parti pour les mariages, et la joie de se déguiser.
On va retrouver Tante Ninique qui s'interrogera encore sur "Quoi ??? Pas encore mariée ??? Ah mais c'est trop tard là, c'est pas avec du vinaigre qu'on attrappe des mouches.", Tonton Julot qui va vouloir vous peloter, que depuis son AVC, c'est pire que tout, et Marie-Catherine, la femme parfaite dans son mariage parfait avec ses 15 enfants parfaits. Ah non, tiens, elle en a fait un 16ème cette année. Sans oublier le curé alcoolique, le cousin Charles et ses blagues cochonnes même pas drôles, et la Soeur Cactus qui prendra soin de trouver tout nul, "que vraiment, ça n'est plus ce que c'était, vous mériteriez une bonne guerre", et Mémé, toujours aussi sourde qui, croyant chuchoter, vous hurlera à l'oreille : "LE CHAPEAU DE LA BELLE-MERE, ON DIRAIT UN OISEAU MORT !"
Bref, des souvenirs pour la vie.:sleep:
Donc...ahem...après ce petit préambule, voici ma tenue de demoiselle d'horreur du week-end dernier. Spécialement dédicacée à Starmac à qui je devais cet AP parce que j'ai été très vilaine, il parait.





Cliiiiique moi d'ssus! \o/​Ca va là chouchou ? Ou tu continues à faire la bouine ?
P.S. : Si vous aimez, vous pouvez bouler Tibo qui m'a fort bien aidé sur ce coup là avec sa baguette magique. Merci. Même si je sais que t'aime pas mon pied cramé.
P.S. 2 : Concept intéressant de faire spectacle de cabaret en appartement. Mine de rien y a moyen de faire ses heures en levant la jambe pitètre.​


----------



## mado (31 Mai 2007)

Tout de suite &#231;a change la vision des mariages.. :love:


Mademoiselle Melounette


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2007)

mado a dit:


> Tout de suite ça change la vision des mariages.. :love:
> 
> 
> Mademoiselle Melounette



boaf, je trouve pas, elle a même oubliée les mariés!

Personne ne les préviens jamais qu'il faut économiser pour le divorce, non, parceque c'est vrai quoi. 


Promis: AP dans les 48H


----------



## Melounette (31 Mai 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> boaf, je trouve pas, elle a m&#234;me oubli&#233;e les mari&#233;s!


Bin les mari&#233;s, ils y croient...et ils sont tellement jolis tout &#233;mus, tout amoureux, que t'as pas envie de les ramener &#224; la r&#233;alit&#233;, ni de g&#226;cher le moment. Qui sera, seraaaa...whatever will be, will beeee.
Edit : Merci Mademoiselle Mado. Je suis s&#251;re que tu d&#233;chirerais tout dans une tenue pareille.


----------



## Captain_X (31 Mai 2007)

si c'est pas elle qui d&#233;chire, on trouvera bien quelqu'un pour lui d&#233;chirer la tenue va


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mai 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> boaf, je trouve pas, elle a même oubliée les mariés!




Le 23 juin, je te pose un autoportrait en marié pour compenser. Ca ne sera pas le même mariage, mais c'est déjà ça...


----------



## macmarco (31 Mai 2007)

Chapeau Miss Mel !


----------



## da capo (1 Juin 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Spécialement dédicacée à Starmac à qui je devais cet AP parce que j'ai été très vilaine, il parait.



Ben si tu veux, on peut dire que tu as encore été très vilaine  Oui ?

Moi, en tout cas, je suis prêt à dire tout et n'importe quoi et surtout que je ne peux pas me satisfaire de ces Ap :rose:

*Ah non ! C'est pas assez.

Tu as vraiment été trop vilaine ! *


:love:


----------



## mado (1 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Juin 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> My Dog and I


Dark Vador !!! (le chien, pas le maître ) :afraid::afraid::afraid:


----------



## Captain_X (1 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> ​



t'as été vilaine toi aussi, je te rappelle


----------



## Grug (1 Juin 2007)




----------



## jugnin (1 Juin 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juin 2007)

PS:  Mel


----------



## IceandFire (1 Juin 2007)

&#231;a fait patte de cheval c'est voulu ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juin 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> ça fait patte de cheval c'est voulu ?



Crazy horse  Mais pour la croupe il faudra attendre


----------



## Tyite Bulle (1 Juin 2007)

j'ai du ressort dans les idées:mouais:


----------



## Tyite Bulle (1 Juin 2007)




----------



## Tyite Bulle (2 Juin 2007)

Alèm je te laisse juger si c'est trop pornographique pour les âmes sensibles de ce forum..


----------



## Tyite Bulle (2 Juin 2007)

idem

voilà c'était la dernière. Au lit maintenant !


----------



## Melounette (2 Juin 2007)

C'est flou 
C'est marrant le printemps quand m&#234;me.....
Edit : je dis &#231;a pour ce fil en g&#233;n&#233;ral bien entendu. C'&#233;tait une constation l&#233;g&#232;re.
Ok je rame l&#224; voir je coule. Modo, fais ton oeuvre.


----------



## esope (2 Juin 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> C'est flou
> C'est marrant le printemps quand m&#234;me.....



Bah, moi j'aime bien :love:   



&#169;PPF:


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2007)

Tyite Bulle a dit:


> Al&#232;m je te laisse juger si c'est trop pornographique pour les &#226;mes sensibles de ce forum..



_ce n'est pas du tout pornographique mais c'est savamment mignon. ton c&#244;t&#233; Francesca Woodman ? 

edit : juste pour info, montrez vos seins mesdames, j ne serais pas choqu&#233; mais par contre vous serez sacr&#233;ment emmerd&#233;es si vous le faites (des mecs prendront l'image pour la diffuser ailleurs, vous recevrez quinze mille de propositions de co&#239;ts plus ou moins explicites et je serais oblig&#233; de les enlever pour la tranquilit&#233; du forum, on est sur un un forum informatique)
par contre, pas d'organes sexuels directement visibles. Pas d'exhibitionnisme (ce que je pense tu &#233;vites contrairement &#224; une posteuse qui nous as montr&#233; son gros soutien-gorge tel les pages lingerie de la Redoute). Si vous le faites, faites comme Tyite Bulle : faites-le avec talent et sachez &#234;tre beau. Ce qui fait l'int&#233;r&#234;t du magnifique tableau de Courbet "L'Origine du Monde", c'est pas que cel&#224; repr&#233;sente un sexe de femme, c'est que ce tableau est peint de mani&#232;re sublime (au sens propre du terme )
_


----------



## IceandFire (2 Juin 2007)




----------



## Melounette (2 Juin 2007)

esope a dit:


> Bah, moi j'aime bien :love:


Mais non, mais moi aussi. Enfin la deuze surtout. Mais ce que je voulais dire, c'est marrant comme dès qu'il fait beau, on libère nos corps. Comme si on voulait casser la coquille de multiples épaisseurs de l'hiver. C'est tout. Et moi la première.
Bref, je promets de ne plus poster quand je ne sais plus parler français.
Tiens pour me faire pardonner, je mets un totoportrait qui fait bouh !




BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUH !​


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juin 2007)

Mel, al&#232;m a dit "pas d'organes sexuels directement visibles"


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4286507 a dit:
			
		

> _ce n'est pas du tout pornographique mais c'est savamment mignon. ton côté Francesca Woodman ?
> 
> edit : juste pour info, montrez vos seins mesdames, j ne serais pas choqué mais par contre vous serez sacrément emmerdées si vous le faites (des mecs prendront l'image pour la diffuser ailleurs, vous recevrez quinze mille de propositions de coïts plus ou moins explicites et je serais obligé de les enlever pour la tranquilité du forum, on est sur un un forum informatique)
> _



Eh bien, tu as vieilli.

Avant c'était toi qui envoyait ces quinze mille propositions. :rateau:


----------



## da capo (2 Juin 2007)

@Mel : je ne me souvenais plus qu'il y avait eu promesse, alors voil&#224; ma contribution.
Le soleil est de retour, la sieste prend fin&#8230;
​


----------



## twk (2 Juin 2007)

J'ai un peu une tête de constipé, mais on dira que ça va hein


----------



## Tyite Bulle (2 Juin 2007)

désolée pour toutes ses photos, je fête les retrouvailles avec mon appareil après 16semaines de séparation...


----------



## Tyite Bulle (2 Juin 2007)




----------



## tirhum (2 Juin 2007)

"nude II" et "tendance suicidaire" (surtout celui l&#224... 
J'aime beaucoup... tes autoportaits, comme ceux de certains d'autres posteu(se)rs sont inventifs et cr&#233;atifs.... 
Celui que je pr&#233;f&#232;re &#233;tant un que tu as "effac&#233;" (il y a longtemps, un nu), c'est dommage...


----------



## Tyite Bulle (2 Juin 2007)

:rose: :rose: Merci beaucoup. Celui que j'ai effacé était "trop osé" apparement, merci de t'en rappeler ça me touche  
Je m'en vais faire un "shooting autoportrait" pour poster de nouvelles choses ce soir si j'ai le temps de faire les retouches (j'ai ma petite idée). 
Bisous !:love:


----------



## Tyite Bulle (2 Juin 2007)

on voit trop les retouches mais tant pis.. idée empruntée à Mopod


----------



## mademoisellecha (3 Juin 2007)

*Je* m'ennuyais au babysitting jeudi soir, ...et *Alice* devait sûrement s'ennuyer vendredi matin avant de partie à l'école 





et la touche qui tue qu'on ne voit pas sur la photo


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Juin 2007)




----------



## da capo (3 Juin 2007)




----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2007)

&#199;a sent les vacances*, on ne se contente plus de tondre le gazon :rateau:






(*) Enfin, en th&#233;orie, parce que cette ann&#233;e, moi j'ai d&#233;but ao&#251;t, ma femme d&#233;but juillet, et ma fille presque mi juillet :casse:


----------



## da capo (3 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> moi j'ai début août, ma femme début juillet, et ma fille presque mi juillet



cool, ce sont de vraies vacances alors


----------



## mamyblue (3 Juin 2007)

Je sais pas ce qui c'est passé, une moitié de moi est ici et l'autre a disparu ...  ​


----------



## mademoisellecha (4 Juin 2007)

You'll remember me, remember me
   Remember me when your days are so long
   When your nights are so confused
   When your dreams bring back the love 
   That should have made history 
   Remember me, remember me​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2007)

J'espère qu'entre temps ella a pensé à racheter du café...


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Eh bien, tu as vieilli.
> 
> Avant c'était toi qui envoyait ces quinze mille propositions. :rateau:



_c'est vrai mais toujours après mackie :rateau:_


----------



## Amok (4 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Juin 2007)

Devant MacGé... et mes révisions...


----------



## Grug (4 Juin 2007)

-​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2007)

Moi j'dis... Mieux vaut dormir seule plutôt qu'avec un rat  (si si regardez bien, ya un rat mort dans mon lit...  )






​


----------



## Amok (4 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Moi j'dis... Mieux vaut dormir seule plutôt qu'avec un rat  (si si regardez bien, ya un rat mort dans mon lit...  )




Web'O a _encore_ découché ?!  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2007)

QUOI ????!!!


----------



## Captain_X (4 Juin 2007)

faut lire : WebO' a encore des couches...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2007)

[Supprim&#233; par DocEvil]


----------



## Melounette (4 Juin 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> [Supprimé par DocEvil]


Bin nan, je proteste.

Edit :





supermoquette a dit:


> Mel, alèm a dit "pas d'organes sexuels directement visibles"


uh ?:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2007)

_Percer l'autre. Goguenard victime._


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :love: :love:
> Et encore, vous avez pas vu la bécane que quand y démarre y a les grilles des arbres qui se descellent rien qu'avec les vibrations, et Mélou aussi d'ailleurs, ni le pantalon de cuir qui grince, et teo aussi d'ailleurs.
> Ça tue direct.



T'as oublié les pélos qui se battent autour de moi pour tenter d'attirer mon attention...


----------



## teo (5 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :love: :love:
> Et encore, vous avez pas vu la bécane que quand y démarre y a les grilles des arbres qui se descellent rien qu'avec les vibrations, et Mélou aussi d'ailleurs, ni le pantalon de cuir qui grince, et teo aussi d'ailleurs.
> Ça tue direct.




teo jamais ne grince* ni ne descelle  Un beau motard, ça se regarde toujours avec plaisir, sans forcément avec des arrière-pensées 

Rémi, Paul, promis, _j'autoportraite_ pour mon prochain message


----------



## IceandFire (5 Juin 2007)

La douleur est réelle, la bière aussi, j'ai refait du café...donc c'est bon


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2007)

edit : oui fab fab (et las ) mais on s'est dit "au diable les conventions"


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juin 2007)

C'est pas dans l'autre sens que ça se passe normalement? :mouais:


----------



## anntraxh (5 Juin 2007)

Dans le genre ravagé, oui, tu le fais   

edith: et je dois un ap, je sais 


elisnice a dit:


> Je veux bien publier un bulletin de santé dithyrambique ! (Si. Ça existe.)
> 
> :love:
> 
> ...


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2007)

*dites ?

PM en PM merci&#8230;
*


----------



## macaronique (6 Juin 2007)




----------



## mado (6 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


>




Ben pépère, t'as le soleil dans l'oeil, t'es tout plissé là...  :love:


----------



## toys (6 Juin 2007)

et non je ne suis pas a poils pour une fois


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Il y avait du vent, il fallait tenir mon panama...
> 
> http://perso.orange.fr/roberto.vendez/images/APCorvette.jpg​



Faut demander &#224; Noriega, il sait s'y prendre, lui, en "tenue de Panama" !


----------



## toys (7 Juin 2007)

le jour de mon passage a 26 ans


----------



## PommeQ (7 Juin 2007)




----------



## da capo (7 Juin 2007)




----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> _Belle vie_​



Oui, sauf lorsque le cancer viendra se glisser sous ton bras (Marcia). Le champagne aura un net gout de bouchon. 

Quoi? Moi? Rabat-joie? Ah? Vous le saviez pas encore? Et si, ça doit être pour ça que mes amis sont des peluches.

_hé dites: non merci pour le partage, dans ce domaine là-aussi, je préfère faire dans l'égoïsme. ça me va à merveille parait. _




​
Voilà. Un Autoportait de clown. Comme ça, je reçois pas d'averto du "méchant" Alèm et j'ai pas envie de me pendre pendant que l'Autre me regarde assis sur un tabouret. Mieux. Couché dans son hamac en buvant du champagne.


----------



## mademoisellecha (8 Juin 2007)

mais la vie n'est pas trop trop moche, quoique ces jours-ci...

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Melounette (8 Juin 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> mais la vie n'est pas trop trop moche, quoique ces jours-ci...


Arf, il est parti avec le café c'est ça ?:mouais: Laisse tomber, tous des enfoirés.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Arf, il est parti avec le caf&#233; c'est &#231;a ?:mouais:



Le caf&#233;, c'est le maaal! 



Melounette a dit:


> Laisse tomber, tous des enfoir&#233;s.



Eh oh! Je te permets pas pitit melon   

Vhi, un Ap tr&#232;s vite!


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2007)

je penser pouvoir me faire porte-parole des membres féminins du forum : scrogneugneu 

 :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Juin 2007)

Heu, toujours en train de réviser... :afraid:


----------



## da capo (9 Juin 2007)




----------



## Grug (9 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## IceandFire (9 Juin 2007)




----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2007)

Grug a dit:


> http://gregoire.berquin.free.fr/broll/blleding.jpg​



Tu baves et tu dis qu'il pleut !


----------



## Pierrou (9 Juin 2007)

Bon... j'ai mis une heure &#224; enlever mon casque... mais finalement, c'est fait... 

L'a fallu que je me magne, j'ai fait tout &#231;a en apn&#233;e... :rateau:

Enfin voil&#224;.... le c&#244;t&#233; obscur palpite en moi, comme vous pouvez le constater


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Juin 2007)




----------



## julrou 15 (9 Juin 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## IceandFire (10 Juin 2007)

c'est petit chez toi   ya pas de hauteur de plafond


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2007)

Mon Dieu mais Roberto!!!
Mais tu es myope comme une taupe!!!   

C'est normal qu'il n'y ait pas de hauteur de plafond, ces petites b&#234;tes l&#224; &#231;a creuse des galeries...  

(C'&#233;tait &#231;a  ?)

Et pour m'excuser:
Dans l'ascenseur...






(qualit&#233; de m... avec mon nokia...)


----------



## Lastrada (10 Juin 2007)

Mon Dieu mais Roberto! 

Mais tu es prof  :affraid:


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Juin 2007)

Ah, Roberto, la vie ne t'a pas g&#226;t&#233; 


(dit en cherchant mes lunettes pour finir de ranger mes cours dans mon cartable)


----------



## mado (10 Juin 2007)

C'est pas mal le printemps parisien..


----------



## kanako (10 Juin 2007)

il se passe des choses &#233;tranges la nuit&#8230;


----------



## mademoisellecha (10 Juin 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)




----------



## chandler_jf (11 Juin 2007)




----------



## Melounette (11 Juin 2007)

Bon les mecs...ahem...il fait chaud, je n'ai aucune morale, j'ai les hormones qui dansent le hard rock trash metal de truc de n'importe quoi et je suis abonnée à ce fil. Pensez-y.:hosto:
Parce que déjà Khyu, c'était pas trop du juste, mais là le téton, c'est encore moins du juste.
P.S. : Oui je vais poster un autoportrait, je suis en train de travailler sur un truc justement, mais c'est pas fini. Faut dire, si on est perturbé en plein travail hein.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)

_Pardon. :rose: _​


----------



## Melounette (11 Juin 2007)

il est chaud Khyu a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait quoi quand tu craques petit melon?


Rien du tout, tu vois, je lis. 






Et appelle-moi encore une fois "petit melon" et la prochaine fois je fais des choses pas prop' &#224; ta grosse moto.
@Roberto : bin devine sur quelle BD je suis en train de baver. De ta faute, bien-s&#251;r.
Edit : Une chose est s&#251;re, je ne ferais jamais carri&#232;re dans la BD ou le roman photo, je suis nulle en p'tites bulles. En m&#234;me temps, c'est pas tr&#232;s grave, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; 2 m&#233;tiers, bulliste comme 3&#232;me m&#233;tier, &#231;a serait abuser.​


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2007)

bon,alors je suis d&#233;sol&#233;e de poster cet autoportrait pas &#224; la hauteur  mais l&#224; j'ai envie de dire : 

mais &#231;a suffit !!!  vous voulez faire exploser macg&#233; (et melou ) ou quoi ? nam&#233;o :rose:​
cela dit, en dehors du fait que ce soit absolument honteux, ta deuxi&#232;me photo kiou est superbe (j'ai pas dit que la premi&#232;re ne l'&#233;tait pas mais c'est pas pareil voil&#224





alors flute quoi 

oops edit : j'aime beaucoup ton autoportrait  y'a de la recherche en effet, bravo!


----------



## IceandFire (11 Juin 2007)




----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Hey, Ice, j'ai jamais r&#233;ussi &#224; faire ce que tu as fait l&#224; avec des crayons de couleurs !



Tiens, oui, aux crayons !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)

- _Belle Epoque_ -​





​


(Je floode un peu mais je m'ennuie comme un rat mort en socio des médias... :rose: 
Après j'arrête...)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)

_Humide._​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juin 2007)

Ce soir, sur le quai de la gare, en attendant le train.


----------



## mado (11 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## mademoisellecha (11 Juin 2007)




----------



## Beroth (11 Juin 2007)

Humm .. très suggestive mademoisellecha, mais fortement agréable 

Ambiance film d'horreur qui fait même pas peur (na !) :


----------



## Picouto (11 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> chaud​





mademoisellecha a dit:


> re-chaud​



je suis sous les charmes


----------



## Beroth (11 Juin 2007)

Et moi, et moi, et moi ?


----------



## Captain_X (12 Juin 2007)

bon si on ouvrait un thread "adulte" : vos autoportraits les plus sensuels ??

c'est de circonstance

Dool m'a vers&#233; du bromure dans mon tit d&#232;j :'(


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Juin 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> hey dis !
> 
> _Humide._​




Charlie Sheen!!!


----------



## Pierrou (12 Juin 2007)

Humide aussi...  

( mais &#224; la plage... )


----------



## dool (12 Juin 2007)

Je ne suis pas à sa hauteur, loin de là...Mais tu me manque Sofi...envie de te rendre hommage. :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

Dans ces conditions:


*Saignantes II*






​


----------



## IceandFire (12 Juin 2007)

ouah ! &#231;a d&#233;chire sa maman !!! vivement le 3 !!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)




----------



## WebOliver (13 Juin 2007)




----------



## kanako (13 Juin 2007)

comme &#231;a en passant&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


>



T'as encore retir&#233; les bottins sur ton si&#232;ge de bureau? :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> Hot





mademoisellecha a dit:


> burning hot



Bah heureusement qu'il y'a un AP d'iDuck sur cette page. Ca calme.


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2007)

*dans peu de temps, c'est tout une page de commentaires que je vais enlever assorti de bans du sujet&#8230;
*


----------



## Lalis (13 Juin 2007)

Il y en a d'autres si vous êtes sages


----------



## La mouette (13 Juin 2007)




----------



## joubichou (13 Juin 2007)

trépied+intervallomètre+250 mm =autoportrait


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Juin 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> trépied+intervallomètre+250 mm =autoportrait...



Pas mal, ton couteau...


----------



## joubichou (13 Juin 2007)

oui c'est une 125 cm cube avec un guide de 110,des fois je monte avec ,c'est super rude car elle pèse 19 kilos:mouais:


----------



## macmarco (13 Juin 2007)




----------



## Eniluap (13 Juin 2007)

pas évident de passer apres toi macmarco! comme d'hab j'suis fan....:love: 


​merci à tous pour vos MP


----------



## Lastrada (13 Juin 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> trépied+intervallomètre+250 mm =autoportrait http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/2121/resizedmapommejpg003smayh0.jpg



Princesse Leïa  !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juin 2007)

Certain people I know...


----------



## Captain_X (14 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> ​




Ron Asheton sort de ce corp immédiatement


----------



## Picouto (14 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juin 2007)

fan de julien clerc ?    ou hair english version ??


----------



## Picouto (14 Juin 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> fan de julien clerc ?    ou hair english version ??


foguenne, al&#233;me (re-) ou amok vous pouv&#233; supprimez ce message insultant




julien clerc, j't'en foutrai moi :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> Ron Asheton sort de ce corp immédiatement



No way !!!


----------



## Captain_X (15 Juin 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> fan de julien clerc ?    ou hair english version ??



julien qui ????


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> julien qui ????



Clerc ... Tu sais, le publicitaire de Citroën !


----------



## Lalis (15 Juin 2007)




----------



## Beroth (15 Juin 2007)

Dans la vie, j'ai une théorie, c'est que toutes les femmes et hommes sont au moins égaux à deux moments de la journée:

-Quand ils sont sur le pot
-Au réveil

Ayant tout de même un minimum de délicatesse et de pudeur pour ne pas m'exposer en plein effort royale, je vous propose de vous montrer un moment de parfaite égalité matinale:


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4299889 a dit:
			
		

> *dans peu de temps, c'est tout une page de commentaires que je vais enlever assorti de bans du sujet
> *



*oh oui oh oui :love: ma alem d'amour fais leur voir que t'es le meilleur :love:*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juin 2007)

Puisque vous avez l'air d'apprécier mes AP très APsant, je vous en propose un autre réalisé aujourd'hui au Cap-Ferret.  




Bon, j'ai pas l'air sur cette photo mais j'étais en plein boulot.


----------



## da capo (16 Juin 2007)

les matins sans rêves





juste bon à jeter mon corps  nu sur le miroir.
qu'il y rencontre l'image des murs défraîchis
avant que ma tête ne le fasse​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2007)

Ce matin je rêve! 
   :love: :love: :love:​


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## JPTK (16 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> les matins sans rêves
> 
> 
> 
> ...




   


COPIEUR !!!


----------



## jahrom (16 Juin 2007)

Non, *copieurS...
*


----------



## mado (16 Juin 2007)

C'est cool le plagiat :love:
Permet de jouer à la voyeuse.


----------



## JPTK (16 Juin 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Non, *copieurS...
> *



COPIEURRRRRRRRRSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS !!!


----------



## dool (16 Juin 2007)

Si je peux me permettre, j'ai envie de faire un peu plus que la voyeuse moi....


----------



## da capo (16 Juin 2007)

J'aime le grain, le grain de beaut&#233; comme le grain de folie

L'ivresse a &#233;t&#233; comme un grain en mer
Une lame froide et cinglante qui m'aura r&#233;veill&#233;.

Cool Elis :love:


----------



## Lalis (16 Juin 2007)

Avec les doigts, oui... ou sans les mains : c'est pas mal non plus !  
:love:


----------



## mademoisellecha (16 Juin 2007)

très jolie page.. 





​


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Juin 2007)

(photo prise avec trépied, etc.)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2007)

_Edit: Je t'avais pr&#233;viendu!   _​


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Juin 2007)

Dans mes délires nocturnes


----------



## Lastrada (17 Juin 2007)




----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2007)

_&#231;a vire exhibitionnisme ? j'aurais pt&#234;t pas du montrer mon cul en premier, mea culpa donc&#8230;






oui, ma girb' ch&#233;rie, je suis toujours la meilleure !  :love: :love:
_


----------



## IceandFire (17 Juin 2007)




----------



## mado (18 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## da capo (18 Juin 2007)

7h30.




​


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2007)

*je compte sur vous pour que les choses ne glissent pas. Et franchement, je ne suis pas rassur&#233;.*


----------



## mado (18 Juin 2007)

Comme je suis un peu con, tu expliques ?


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2007)

franchement ? avec un d&#233;but de question et de pseudo-justification comme "je suis un peu con", non, j'ai franchement pas envie.

un souci ?

sinon, je r&#233;p&#234;te : jusqu'&#224; quel point peut-on aller ? &#224; vous de savoir&#8230;


----------



## da capo (18 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4306038 a dit:
			
		

> franchement ? avec un d&#233;but de question et de pseudo-justification comme "je suis un peu con", non, j'ai franchement pas envie.
> 
> un souci ?
> 
> sinon, je r&#233;p&#234;te : jusqu'&#224; quel point peut-on aller ? &#224; vous de savoir&#8230;



A nous de savoir ?
Cette logique floue m'&#233;tonne un peu.

EDIT : Safari pour windows a mang&#233; mon message. Et je n'ai pas le temps de l'&#233;crire &#224; nouveau.
Par contre en substance il disait que non, ce n'&#233;tait pas qu'&#224; nous de savoir.
On pourrait peut &#234;tre en causer.


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2007)

_on va pas accuser l'absence de canicule pour &#233;voquer ce d&#233;bordement d'hormones masculines (ou f&#233;minines), non ?

s&#233;rieusement&#8230;

&#224; une &#233;poque, c'&#233;tait tr&#232;s cr&#233;atif et moins "bar"&#8230; ceci dit, il ya de tr&#232;s jolies images&#8230; celles qui sont comme sorties des songes&#8230;

ps : je r&#233;agissais &#224; mado.

ps 2 : non, c'est &#224; vous de savoir, pas &#224; moi. moi, j'effacerais ce qui ne rentre pas dans le cadre, point barre.
_


----------



## mado (18 Juin 2007)

J'entends le message.
Et pas envie de rouvrir un échange sur la perception des images.

Bonne continuation.


----------



## JPTK (18 Juin 2007)

Mais il est très bien ce topic faut arrêter et puis celui qui montre son trou de bal en écartant les fesses, bah Alem efface et banni et puis voilà on en cause plus, généralement les AP sont biens, exibo ou pas alors roule la bagnole !


----------



## Beroth (18 Juin 2007)




----------



## kanako (19 Juin 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Mais il est tr&#232;s bien ce topic faut arr&#234;ter et puis celui qui montre son trou de bal en &#233;cartant les fesses, bah Alem efface et banni et puis voil&#224; on en cause plus, g&#233;n&#233;ralement les AP sont biens, exibo ou pas alors roule la bagnole !



tout &#224; fait d'accord avec le mossieur 
 
















Et bravo &#224; vous pour ces derni&#232;res pages  (starmac, elis, roberto, alem, lastrada, lali, mademoisellecha et iceandfire !)


----------



## mado (19 Juin 2007)

kanako a dit:


> Et bravo &#224; vous pour ces derni&#232;res pages  (starmac, elis, roberto, alem, lastrada, lali, mademoisellecha et iceandfire !)




Vraiment adorable de faire des listes.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> Vraiment adorable de faire des listes.


Moi je te remercie pour l'ensemble de ton &#339;uvre  :love: 
&#8230; que j'esp&#232;re sinc&#232;rement inachev&#233;e


----------



## Captain_X (19 Juin 2007)

moi aussi je vous aime .... Mado &#252;ber alles...

@Backat t'es une rognure de dire que mado est inachev&#233;e


----------



## jahrom (19 Juin 2007)

Et moi je me félicite d'avoir ouvert le sujet, sans quoi nous n'aurions pu voir toutes ses listes...  :love:


----------



## da capo (19 Juin 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Et moi je me f&#233;licite d'avoir *ouvert* le sujet,



Eh bien moi, je vais me contenter de la *fermer*.

Je n'en pense pas moins


----------



## Redoch (19 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## kanako (19 Juin 2007)

Rah :rose: 
ouais désolée c'est nul je ne ferais plus de liste, ça pue, tout ça, tout ça:rateau: 







et merci pour tout


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2007)

Un grand merci à X pour les retouches...​


----------



## tirhum (19 Juin 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> veuve sicilienne...




Moi aussi, j'met une "pouke" sur ma tête !...


----------



## mado (19 Juin 2007)

Mister X...​


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Eh bien moi, je vais me contenter de la *fermer*.
> 
> Je n'en pense pas moins



I Want to Be a Machine


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Beauté perdue dans ses pensées.​



Quelle est belle mon m. :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2007)

Aur&#233 a dit:


> Quelle est belle mon m. :rose:


 :rose: on fait ce qu'on peut...


----------



## da capo (19 Juin 2007)

z'avez pas fini d'&#234;tre belles et beaux ?


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2007)

_surtout de prendre ce sujet pour aim&#8230; allez on se recentre, on remontre son nombril et tout &#231;a&#8230;

&#224; ce sujet, marrant que mon Lippo &#224; moi d'amour que j'ai n'ai tilt&#233; que dans l'&#339;il d'une seule personne, vous &#234;tes goujats ! 
_


----------



## Beroth (20 Juin 2007)




----------



## da capo (20 Juin 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (20 Juin 2007)

English blood, Irish Heart...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Les week-ends où je pars...
> _____________________


Ton 2e prénom, c'est Marcel, non ?


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juin 2007)

Ce n'est pas une serviette éponge !!!! mais un union jack flag !!! :love:


----------



## jugnin (20 Juin 2007)

Y'a des jours, la bagnole, ça me broutte.



​


----------



## mademoisellecha (20 Juin 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Ton 2e prénom, c'est Marcel, non ?



ah on ne touche pas au marcel de roberto  je suis assez fan pour ma part :love:


----------



## Pierrou (20 Juin 2007)

Attention, aujourd'hui, je me sens tellement guilleret que je retouche mes AP avec Gimp... chuis un ouf malaaaade !  

Non ? 
Bon... tant pis :love:







_PS: petite annonce: perdu casque de cuir noir pour astmathique... contacter Pierrou - Caisson de m&#233;ditation n&#176; 1138, Superdestroyer Executor. _


----------



## mademoisellecha (20 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Juin 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> c'est marie ingals qui se met une t&#244;le dans le generique de 'la petite maison dans la prairie
> 
> m&#234;me fringue et m&#234;me instable facon de courir ... &#224; quand la coupe de cheveux ??



Traiter Marie de Ingals, pas cool &#231;a. :mouais:

Pour ne pas flooder, parce que sinon Alem m&#233;chant et moi croire que lui fach&#233; contre moi, parce que lui m&#233;chant, on s'en sort plus.






​

Comment qu'ils sont originales mes AP!

En fait, j'en ai pr&#233;par&#233; un autre un peu hot, j'avoue, mais je le r&#233;serve pour qqn de particulier. :love: Genre &#224; un pti ours avec des grands yeux bleus...


----------



## teo (20 Juin 2007)

faudrait peut-être revenir au post original, non ? (Alèm, Paul, Amok, [BC] je fais assez peur, là ?)

Z'êtes pas très sérieux je trouve dommage :mouais: y'a pourtant de jolies choses

_Back to your APN, guys and girls, *Autoportrait* needs you, not blahblah_  (Bise à mon APN à moi, il se reconnaitra !)







 Vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale ​


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2007)

_merci mon teo ! :love:
_


----------



## ange_63 (20 Juin 2007)

teo a dit:


> ​



:love:  &#231;a te va plut&#244;t bien de faire l'm&#233;chant, &#231;a te donne un air tr&#232;s :love: :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2007)

_Coup de soleil teo?  
Pas une raison pour mordre!  _​

_edit: Chandler, je te prout! :hein: _


----------



## Beroth (20 Juin 2007)

edit: Non, je n'ai pas un ipod sous la douche, c'est mon gel de lavage


----------



## Lalis (20 Juin 2007)

 Ah, voilà pourquoi ses photos sont floues !
 Non, c'est pour cacher les rides.
 Bah, si ce sont des rides de sourire !
 C'est à dire qu'on voit pas bien, là, forcément.


----------



## JPTK (21 Juin 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> *playgroundlove*



La classe  


Moi je suis juste un peu bleu...


----------



## JPTK (21 Juin 2007)

nan j'ai pas grossi  C'est le filtre qui fait ça... ouai bon c'est raté quoi, j'avais posté ça juste pour pouvoir poster un message :rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juin 2007)

Faites pas les cons...il est de retour...


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4309235 a dit:
			
		

> _merci mon teo ! :love:
> _



`
ET moi ?  j'ai droit a rien ? :hein: :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2007)

_poste un autoportrait et je passe te voir dans la soir&#233;e ! 
_


----------



## mamyblue (21 Juin 2007)

ange_63 a dit:


> :love:  ça te va plutôt bien de faire l'méchant, ça te donne un air très :love: :rose:


Elle a raison ange ça te vas très bien de faire le méchant teo ...​ 
Et je dirais que tu nous fait presque :affraid: Ouais ...  :love: ​ 
Et un pied rose... un... :rose: :love: ​ 



 
(J'adore prendre les pieds en photos)   ​


----------



## Lastrada (22 Juin 2007)




----------



## da capo (22 Juin 2007)

&#8230;comme  un rituel :  se r&#233;veiller dans la nuit, se perdre, fumer, faire des clich&#233;s, oublier l'heure, se recoucher, se r&#233;veiller &#224; nouveau, regarder les clich&#233;s, se dire qu'on ne montrera rien, traiter pourtant, se coucher, se lever et se demander pourquoi les montrer ?
Montrer tout de m&#234;me.




&#8230;et apr&#232;s ?
vendredi, on ferme.


----------



## Grug (22 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Arriver. Donner, recevoir. Cesser de courir.* ​



et puis penser se raser aussi


----------



## IceandFire (22 Juin 2007)

Hatful Of Hollow...


----------



## Captain_X (22 Juin 2007)

pour vous messieurs, et pour vous les filles


----------



## Grug (22 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## esope (23 Juin 2007)




----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Juin 2007)

Moi aussi, j'ai eu envie de passer, juste comme ça.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Moi aussi, j'ai eu envie de passer, juste comme ça.




Les prochains ap's on les fait ensemble n'est-ce pas mon a. ?
J'ai plein d'idées salasses et dégradantes !!!  

Ha ho non    :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: !!!
J'ai plein d'idées coquaces et décoiffantes, je voulais dire...


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Juin 2007)

(Image cliquable pour afficher la version couleur.  )
​


----------



## Tyite Bulle (23 Juin 2007)




----------



## Tyite Bulle (23 Juin 2007)




----------



## Picouto (23 Juin 2007)

Pendant que les enfants jouent...​


----------



## mado (23 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Juin 2007)




----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Juin 2007)

Mariage du weekend. Une petite coupe pour Macgé! :love:


----------



## IceandFire (25 Juin 2007)

Nan !!! Brett Sinclair


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2007)

_citation de Zazie dans le M&#233;tro :

"Tu causes, tu causes, c'est tout ce que tu sais faiiiiiiiiiiiiire !"

(banderille)
_


----------



## mado (25 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4313236 a dit:
			
		

> _citation de Zazie dans le Métro :_
> 
> _"Tu causes, tu causes, c'est tout ce que tu sais faiiiiiiiiiiiiire !"_
> 
> _(banderille)_


 
Moi je fume aussi, entre autre.


----------



## mado (25 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## .Steff (25 Juin 2007)

Grandes jambes ou glace bizarre ?



​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Mariage du weekend. Une petite coupe pour Macgé! :love:





Oui et depuis quand les curés ont-ils le droit de porter leur alliance    ? (bon on savait déjà qu'ils picollaient le vin de messe...)


----------



## da capo (26 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Oui et depuis quand les cur&#233;s ont-ils le droit de porter leur alliance    ? (bon on savait d&#233;j&#224; qu'ils picollaient le vin de messe...)



Les cur&#233;s portent un anneau &#233;piscopal, Marie, symbole de leur mariage avec l'Eglise. (avec un pareil pr&#233;nom, comment peux-tu ne pas le savoir ? )

Pour le reste : le vin de messe, la bonne, je te laisse libre d'appr&#233;cier en ton &#226;me et conscience


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Les curés portent un anneau épiscopal, Marie, symbole de leur mariage avec l'Eglise. (avec un pareil prénom, comment peux-tu ne pas le savoir ? )
> 
> Pour le reste : le vin de messe, la bonne, je te laisse libre d'apprécier en ton âme et conscience



Pfff ... T'y connais rien !  Ce sont les évêques, qui portent cet anneau (l'épiscopal), pas les curés, et encore moins les prêtres de base, et ça n'est pas une alliance, il n'y a pas "mariage"  Quant au mariage (l'alliance), ce sont les nonnes, qui la portent, symbole de leur mariage avec Jésus, pas avec l'église (on a dit mariage, pas partouze !)


----------



## Redoch (26 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## da capo (26 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> cur&#233;, &#233;v&#232;ques, pas le m&#234;me m&#233;tier au fond ?


bon ok... j'ai vu un peu large
Je me repens.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Les curés portent un anneau épiscopal, Marie, symbole de leur mariage avec l'Eglise. (avec un pareil prénom, comment peux-tu ne pas le savoir ? )
> 
> Pour le reste : le vin de messe, la bonne, je te laisse libre d'apprécier en ton âme et conscience




M'en fous, je suis huguenotte moi  !


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2007)

*Hep ! 
*


----------



## Lastrada (26 Juin 2007)

Hep Hep !

​


----------



## maousse (27 Juin 2007)




----------



## mado (27 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Grug (27 Juin 2007)




----------



## Eniluap (27 Juin 2007)

petit clin d'oeil à mon roudoudou, mon lutin préféré! :love:
Et oui, bientot tu pourras te venger, ma hanche est presque réparée!     

​


----------



## Dendrimere (28 Juin 2007)




----------



## supermoquette (28 Juin 2007)

c'branleur


----------



## Grug (28 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## mademoisellecha (28 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Juin 2007)

Le petit train
S'en va dans la campagne
Va et vient
Poursuit son chemin
Serpentin
De bois et de feraille
Rouille et vert de gris
Sous la pluie

Il est beau
Quand le soleil l'enflamme
Au couchant
à travers champs​
(...)



Reverra-t-on
Une autre fois
Passer des trains
Comme autre fois?
C'est pas moi qui répondra

Personne ne sait
Ce qui s'y fait
Personne en croit
Il faut qu'il voit
Mais moi je suis quand même là​

M'a fallu du temps pour comprendre le sens. Pour moi, c'était juste un petit train qui montait dans la montagne, tout bête quoi.​


----------



## bengilli (29 Juin 2007)

y'avait un bail...


----------



## Amok (29 Juin 2007)

bengilli a dit:


> y'avait un bail...



Et retour en fanfare ! :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Et retour en fanfare ! :love:



la fanfare de Tchernobyl !? :affraid:


----------



## mado (30 Juin 2007)

Dans la jungle, terrible jungle..




​


----------



## La mouette (30 Juin 2007)




----------



## da capo (30 Juin 2007)




----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2007)




----------



## teo (30 Juin 2007)

​
Ce soir, faut pas m'embêter. _Paul_ est de sortie


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Juillet 2007)

teo a dit:


> Ce soir, faut pas m'embêter. _Paul_ est de sortie



Ca se voit au pantalon défait  

Pour le no-spamm et prouver a WebO que j'ai pas volé :


----------



## fredintosh (1 Juillet 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ca se voit au pantalon défait


Non, ça c'est pas Paul, mais Popaul qui est de sortie...  


 

Bon, c'est tout ce que j'ai comme autoportrait pour l'instant.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Juillet 2007)

Bah on sait jamais, y'a des variantes...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2007)

_Le temps des cerises..._








​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Juillet 2007)

1 mois de régime et un peu plus de 5 kilos perdus. :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Juillet 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> 1 mois de régime et un peu plus de 5 kilos perdus. :love:



T'as perdu où? :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> http://lasserreg.free.fr/site/prive_files/MyPicture.jpg
> 
> 1 mois de r&#233;gime et un peu plus de 5 kilos perdus. :love:



La m&#234;me chose ! :love:




La ceinture que je fermais au premier cran quand je l'ai achet&#233;e fin mai se ferme maintenant au dernier !


----------



## IceandFire (1 Juillet 2007)




----------



## da capo (1 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## mado (1 Juillet 2007)

Un corps, un cri, une prière Adriano ? 




​


----------



## Majintode (1 Juillet 2007)




----------



## lumai (1 Juillet 2007)

_*
Sur la plage abandonnée...*_



​


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Redoch (2 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juillet 2007)

Tiens, j'ai fait presque la même:






 

Pas de trépied, pas de retardateur juste un 7-14mm


----------



## Redoch (3 Juillet 2007)

OUi elle se ressemble beaucoup, une différence quand même, on voit mes yeux.... 



Shot at 2007-07-03​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Juillet 2007)

t'as bonne mine je trouve mon jp...   :love: :love:


----------



## Lastrada (3 Juillet 2007)

Ouais, t'as su garder ta bonne humeur.


----------



## wip (3 Juillet 2007)

Moi aussi, même si ça se voit pas 



​


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juillet 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Ouais, t'as su garder ta bonne humeur.


 
Fais gaffe, j'ai le bras long!


----------



## mado (4 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Juillet 2007)

Ce soir, c'est les vacances ! :love: 

Retour au boulot le 27 ao&#251;t pour une rentr&#233;e tr&#232;s charg&#233;e (beaucoup de rangement &#224; faire). :sick:


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Juillet 2007)

calme ta joie, on dirait que tu es presque heureux.


----------



## da capo (4 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Melounette (5 Juillet 2007)

Liste des choses à faire :
-Bouger les meubles.
-Trouver la cafetière.
-Ouvrir les cartons
-Mais, bourdel de bourdel, dans lequel j'ai foutu la cafetière ?
-Ranger
-Cafetière trouvée...où c'que j'ai mis le café ?
-Nettoyer
-Effectuer les changements d'adresse administratifs
-Installer téléphone
-....
Rrrrooooon...zzzzz.....rrrooon....zzzz....rrrrooonn...zzzz
​


----------



## jahrom (5 Juillet 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Liste des choses à faire :
> -Bouger les meubles.
> -Trouver la cafetière.
> -Ouvrir les cartons
> ...



Tu as oublié :

- Changer de chaussettes.


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juillet 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Liste des choses à faire :
> -Bouger les meubles.
> -Trouver la cafetière.
> -Ouvrir les cartons
> ...



Ah on peut se foutre de mes chemises...   :rateau:


----------



## Captain_X (5 Juillet 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah on peut se foutre de mes chemises...   :rateau:



tu mets tes chemises aux pieds toi ?


----------



## Craquounette (5 Juillet 2007)

Chez Monsieur Le Corbusier


----------



## mademoisellecha (6 Juillet 2007)

J'avais dit que je me coucherais tôt. Effacer toute trace de la bienfaitrice exténuation, camoufler le vide quelques heures de plus, calfeutrer tout mon petit moi pour y garder à l'abri le bonheur.  
J'avais dit, _aujourd'hui c'est fini, les conneries, terminé. _





​


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Juillet 2007)

:rose:​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2007)

_Désolé Chandler, je suis faible. _​


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juillet 2007)

Y parait que le moi de juillet est pourri...






Moi je trouve pas tant que &#231;a... :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Y parait que le moi de juillet est pourri...




Le toi de tous les moi*s*, est pourri


----------



## mado (6 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## lumai (6 Juillet 2007)

_*Une fois trois ! 






*__Mado, Jeff : l'été arriverait-il enfin ? Vous en amenez la chaleur en tout cas ! :love:_​


----------



## Beroth (6 Juillet 2007)




----------



## jugnin (7 Juillet 2007)




----------



## teo (7 Juillet 2007)

Pitin, je sais pas si c'est la chaleur de juillet, mais à voir cette page, je suis chaud comme la braise, ne me demandez pas pourquoi 


_
Heureusement, je pars une semaine, sans réseau et côté atlantique, donc je vais sans doute me rafraicher un poco contrairement à certains pour qui le soleil semble briller encore et toujours . Pitin de Côte d'Azur._


----------



## Majintode (7 Juillet 2007)

Non je ne sais pas qui est la fille en rose en haut à gauche...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juillet 2007)

Majintode a dit:


> http://tode.free.fr/misc/apmacge_rhcp07.jpg
> 
> Non je ne sais pas qui est la fille en rose en haut &#224; gauche...




Ooops ! On dirait bien que t'as un ticket ... derri&#232;re, &#224; gauche, en rose


----------



## teo (8 Juillet 2007)

Il se reconnaitra


----------



## IceandFire (8 Juillet 2007)

Illusion...Or not...


----------



## Majintode (8 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (8 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :afraid:
> Si tu veux bien arrêter, *c'est déloyal* comme procédé.



deloyal canin... faut l'imaginer à courrir dans un pré avec une musique d'ennio morricone... là l'image de marque en prend un grand coup... surtout quand il arrive la bave au lèvre au pied du 4X4 pour manger dans une assiette publicitaire.

voilà l'équilibre est rétablie


----------



## Majintode (8 Juillet 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> deloyal canin... faut l'imaginer à courrir dans un pré avec une musique d'ennio morricone... là l'image de marque en prend un grand coup... surtout quand il arrive la bave au lèvre au pied du 4X4 pour manger dans une assiette publicitaire.
> 
> voilà l'équilibre est rétablie



Mais quelle imagination débordante, quel verbe ! Sors de ce corps, Baudelaire ! 

*aigri* /&#603;.&#609;&#641;i/ _masculin_ (_féminin_ : *aigrie*, _masculin_ _pluriel_ : *aigris*, _féminin_ _pluriel_ : *aigries*)

Rendu aigre .
_(Figuré)_ Devenu irritable. Se dit d'une personne que les mauvaises expériences ont rendu amère_J'étais *aigri*, je ne pouvais plus rien supporter.__Après toutes ces années d'effort, *aigri* et fatigué, _
Allez...


----------



## Captain_X (8 Juillet 2007)

Majintode a dit:


> Mais quelle imagination débordante, quel verbe ! Sors de ce corps, Baudelaire !
> 
> *aigri* /&#603;.&#609;&#641;i/ _masculin_ (_féminin_ : *aigrie*, _masculin_ _pluriel_ : *aigris*, _féminin_ _pluriel_ : *aigries*)
> 
> ...




ouais, mais non ... te donne pas plus d'importance que tu n'en a non plus


----------



## Majintode (8 Juillet 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> ouais, mais non ... te donne pas plus d'importance que tu n'en a non plus



Rooooh, poste au moins un AP, beaucoup de remarques mais pas de photo... on va nous dire qu'on floode après...


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juillet 2007)




----------



## da capo (9 Juillet 2007)




----------



## GroDan (9 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :afraid:
> Si tu veux bien arrêter, *c'est déloyal* comme procédé.



'tain, je suis bien d'accord ! Alors pour rétablir l'équilibre...20 ans que je réve d'un 8mm !



​


----------



## Captain_X (9 Juillet 2007)

heureusement que le web n'est pas en odorama :-/


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juillet 2007)

'fait pas trop sombre en bas? :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juillet 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> 'fait pas trop sombre en bas? :rateau:



Non ça va c'est cool. Merci.


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juillet 2007)

Mais! Mais!... Mais c'est donc vrai que les Suisses sont petits!


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Juillet 2007)

J'ai trouv&#233; un nouveau copain pour Pompon!


----------



## Grug (9 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Juillet 2007)

humeur granuleuse ce matin...


----------



## Captain_X (10 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> J'ai trouvé un nouveau copain pour Pompon!



ha oui ton lapin... il devrait plaire à webO  c'est son type...


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Juillet 2007)

Vbulletin, gnagnagna...  :rateau:


----------



## chandler_jf (10 Juillet 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Vbulletin, gnagnagna...  :rateau:



C'est pas plutôt : 


Starsky et Hutch gnagnagngagngagna ....
Starsky et Hutch gnagnagngagngagna ....
:rateau:


----------



## wip (10 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2007)

Sans contrefaçons tu es un garçon :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (10 Juillet 2007)

Le Grand Gourou jpmiss peut faire venir beau temps et ciel bleu (voir photo) sur simple demande et la modique somme de 300 Euros.






Pratique aussi: chance aux jeux, retour de l'&#234;tre aim&#233;, r&#233;ussite aux examens, gu&#233;risons (m&#234;me la blennorragie).
Prix a d&#233;battre.


----------



## Captain_X (10 Juillet 2007)

en 48h ?? comme la redoute ??


----------



## jpmiss (10 Juillet 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> en 48h ?? comme la redoute ??



Si tu paye cash c'est par chronopost 
Paiement en pattes de poulets refusé.


----------



## Grug (10 Juillet 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le Grand Gourou jpmiss peut faire venir beau temps et ciel bleu (voir photo) sur simple demande et la modique somme de 300 Euros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


j'vois rien venir


----------



## jpmiss (10 Juillet 2007)

Grug a dit:


> j'vois rien venir&#8230;


Je prend pas les tickets restaurant.







PS: c'est pas un montage photoshop c'est un 7-14 mm


----------



## Craquounette (10 Juillet 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le Grand Gourou jpmiss peut faire venir *beau temps et ciel bleu* (voir photo) sur simple demande et la modique somme de 300 Euros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je peux payer en MRSA et ESBL ?   

Il me faudrait du beau de jeudi à mardi, enfin au moins du sec...


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juillet 2007)

Tournage au Trocadero dimanche...


----------



## IceandFire (11 Juillet 2007)

Wayfarer II ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juillet 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> Wayfarer II ?




éternel  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (11 Juillet 2007)

we have the same !  :style:


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juillet 2007)

Pourquoi ça ne m'étonne pas?!


----------



## IceandFire (11 Juillet 2007)

g&#233;n&#233;ration 80-90 new wave?  ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2007)

Ça vous emmerderait, vous deux et d'autres, d'utiliser des MP ?


----------



## Beroth (11 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (11 Juillet 2007)

t'as la cravate d'un guichetier de la soci&#233;t&#233; g&#233;n&#233;ral  

haaaa la banque que de mauvais souvenir


----------



## Beroth (11 Juillet 2007)

Cr&#233;dit agricole


----------



## Picouto (11 Juillet 2007)

Beroth a dit:


> Cr&#233;dit agricole


Dicton du jour :
A la banque verte
La braguette est ouverte...


----------



## Beroth (11 Juillet 2007)

M&#234;me pas vrai, elle est bien remont&#233;e, mais le zip se voit bien avec le flash.


----------



## wip (11 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## Eniluap (11 Juillet 2007)

​tres réussi wip!


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juillet 2007)

J'suis a fond dans les AP en ce moment!


----------



## Amok (12 Juillet 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'suis a fond dans les AP en ce moment!



Oui, certains font les malins, alors que d'autres bossent...  :mouais:






​


----------



## Amok (12 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> _"Mon nom est Hoque. Ham Hoque©..."_



Je préfère "Am", a la limite... Parce que "Jambon Hoque"... :mouais:


----------



## Lila (12 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Oui, certains font les malins, alors que d'autres bossent...  :mouais:



..... :hein: :mouais: ...c'qui faut pas entendre !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grug (12 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (12 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Oui, certains font les malins, alors que d'autres bossent...  :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vieille crapule.    

Vu la demoiselle présente sur la photo, je me permets de la citer.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> _"Mon nom est Hoque. Ham Hoque&#169;..."
> _
> :love:
> ...



T'as oubli&#233; d'&#233;crire sur la glace "Homard m'a tuer !"


----------



## Lastrada (12 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Oui, certains font les malins, alors que d'autres bossent...  :mouais:
> 
> Photo de famille
> 
> ​


En tous cas, tu peux &#234;tre fier de ta fille ! tu as fait du beau boulot.


----------



## Nephou (12 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Amok (13 Juillet 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> hummm.....petite....



T'inquiètes : mieux vaut faire envie que pitié ! 
Allez, fin du détour. 









Foguenne a dit:


> Vieille crapule.



Avant tu m'appelais "jeune cerf fougueux", maintenant je suis une "vieille crapule"... :sick:

​ 
​


----------



## rezba (13 Juillet 2007)




----------



## mado (13 Juillet 2007)

Quel organe rezba.. Plus grande que tes oreilles 




​


----------



## jahrom (13 Juillet 2007)

2003, 64kg. Séparé...
2007, 72kg. Marié...




​


----------



## IceandFire (13 Juillet 2007)




----------



## rezba (14 Juillet 2007)

Ah ben voil&#224;. Benjamin fait le m&#233;nage, et plus personne ne sait &#224; qui je tire la langue.


----------



## joubichou (14 Juillet 2007)

Rassurez vous je n'ai pas dépassé les 8 pintes par jour:mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Redoch (15 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## GroDan (15 Juillet 2007)

et oui, fête de la rue, avec ses habitants...retardateur, course et chute ! On à fini à 4 h ce matin avec le "noyau dur" dans le jacuzzi du voisin, un verre de champ' à la main...:love:. c'est notre 6émé édition !






Trouvez-moi !​


----------



## IceandFire (15 Juillet 2007)

la dame en rouge ?


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juillet 2007)

GroDan a dit:


> Trouvez-moi !



La chemise orange?


----------



## da capo (15 Juillet 2007)

Vu le nombre de gamins&#8230;
les six premi&#232;res &#233;ditions dans le jacuzzi&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juillet 2007)

La chemisette, c'est fait expr&#232;s pour vous permettre d'&#233;talonner vos &#233;crans.


----------



## Lastrada (15 Juillet 2007)

- La Plage lé la -


----------



## IceandFire (16 Juillet 2007)




----------



## ange_63 (16 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Lalis (16 Juillet 2007)

14 juillet : enfin un temps à sortir les robes d'été...


----------



## IceandFire (16 Juillet 2007)

Daisy and I ...


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juillet 2007)

*Fantômas* est de retour!!!... :affraid:

Et manifestement, il est encore pire qu'avant... :affraid: :affraid: 








Ne cliquez pas l'image, vous risqueriez d'agrandir la photo!!!... :affraid: 



Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha!... 

(Rire épuvantable)

:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: 
​


----------



## mademoisellecha (16 Juillet 2007)

She walked away from me and took her shoes off, and she said _that's it_ and I knew it, 
  She said _we can't dance without music_.
 
 




​


----------



## NED (17 Juillet 2007)

Pas compris ?
ké kélle fait la mselle chat sur sa photo, elle danse le flamenco?


----------



## Captain_X (17 Juillet 2007)

toujours trop de fringue


----------



## NED (17 Juillet 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> toujours trop de fringue



Voyeur !


----------



## Captain_X (17 Juillet 2007)

non mais des comme ca Ma&#239;t&#233; peut en faire en s'arr&#233;tant de respir&#233; ... en plus bon la t&#234;te coup&#233; au niveau du pif, le bourreau &#233;tait bourr&#233; (???)...

Donc soit on se mets en valeur VRAIMENT soit on fait la cuisine des mousquetaires


----------



## Franswa (18 Juillet 2007)

Ce matin au fond de la caravane &#224; saint jean de luz...


----------



## Amok (18 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Aaah mais c'est d'la caravane connectée, moderne et tout !
> :love: :love:
> :king:



Ceci étant, notre surfeur a un problème : il n'ôse jamais se mettre pieds nus !


----------



## alèm (18 Juillet 2007)

_Amok : tu peux arr&#234;ter de flooder ? :rateau:


ps : je viendrais une autre fois, promis ! 
_


----------



## macmarco (18 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Franswa (18 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ceci étant, notre surfeur a un problème : il n'ôse jamais se mettre pieds nus !


Ah bon ? 






Un autoportrait très dur à réaliser... :rateau:


----------



## Captain_X (18 Juillet 2007)

elle est nulle ta planche de surf, la sérigraphie on dirait une serviette ...


----------



## joubichou (18 Juillet 2007)

arrghh! :affraid:


----------



## NED (18 Juillet 2007)

Ouais cool il fait beau !
Un coucou du jardin d'acclimatation :


----------



## alèm (18 Juillet 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> 2003, 64kg. Séparé...
> 2007, 72kg. Marié...



mars 2007, 78Kg, à peine en couple
juillet 2007, 73Kg, juste séparé






_(je sais, ça se voit pas sur la photo)_


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juillet 2007)




----------



## La mouette (20 Juillet 2007)




----------



## joanes (20 Juillet 2007)

*Mais si je suis gentil*







Pour pas flooder : non en effet, suis bloqué par le tour deuf     :mouais:       

Et toi t'es où?? :mouais:  :love: :love:


----------



## rezba (20 Juillet 2007)

J'sais pas si t'es gentil, mais t'es pas au boulot, c'est s&#251;r.


----------



## PommeQ (20 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2007)

Faut penser &#224; couper les poils qui d&#233;passent des oreilles&#8230; &#231;a fait d&#233;sordre l&#224; !


----------



## mado (21 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## Picouto (21 Juillet 2007)

On



:love:


----------



## IceandFire (22 Juillet 2007)

Roberto, t'as le t-shirt, j'ai la caisse d'&#233;poque !!!


----------



## kathy h (22 Juillet 2007)

et bien ça continue , il doit y en avoir des portraits maintenant depuis le temps.


----------



## GroDan (22 Juillet 2007)




----------



## macmarco (22 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Juillet 2007)

le rat de Marie84.​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2007)

Caracas!!! :love: :love: :love: 
(&#233;videmment, toi &#224; demi-nue il sera plus facilement apprivois&#233;...   )


("fcuk" flood)


----------



## IceandFire (24 Juillet 2007)




----------



## House M.D. (24 Juillet 2007)




----------



## rezba (25 Juillet 2007)

Vous &#233;tiez un paquet de Roberto, dans ce wagon, dis-donc.


----------



## macmarco (25 Juillet 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Vous &#233;tiez un paquet de Roberto, dans ce wagon, dis-donc.





_Jamais sans mes clones_.


----------



## ange_63 (25 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## alèm (25 Juillet 2007)

_ah bah depuis le temps&#8230; 
_


----------



## ange_63 (25 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4343445 a dit:
			
		

> _ah bah depuis le temps&#8230;
> _



Oui en effet ...mea culpa 
Merci :love::rose:




pas envie de prendre des tofs...pas l'temps et ordi (ibook) hs


----------



## Captain_X (26 Juillet 2007)

mon dieu quel drapp&#233;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juillet 2007)

Vous excuserez la bande bleue sur le côté gauche : c'est pris avec un téléphone portable :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :hein:
> _Oh tu sais ça nous est tous arrivé à un moment donné :_ tu prends une photo avec ton téléphone portable, tu te dépêches un peu trop, tu rembobines pas complètement, et quand tu ouvres tu te rends comptes que la pelloche est encore enclenchée, et quand tu fais développer, t'as plein de photos bousillées, et certaines tu les sauves quand même, mais un peu insolées avec des bandes sur le côté...
> 
> _Ouais : *ça arrive des fois,* t'en fais pas.
> ...


Merci. Ca me rassure.    

Et sympa l'AP (comme le précédent).


----------



## macinside (27 Juillet 2007)

n.b. pour moi : ne pas activez tout les outils de corrections d'image quand je scan de l'inversible :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (27 Juillet 2007)

macinside a dit:


> n.b. pour moi : ne pas activez tout les outils de corrections d'image quand je scan de l'inversible :rateau:




Ben moi, ici, j'aime bien l'effet et les couleurs qui en résultent. 

Tain ! T'as une chemise à Roberto !!!  :affraid:


----------



## macinside (27 Juillet 2007)

euh ... c'est une veste a ma m&#232;re :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (27 Juillet 2007)

macinside a dit:


> euh ... c'est une veste a ma m&#232;re :rateau:




Ouf !!!


----------



## IceandFire (27 Juillet 2007)

Blur...


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2007)

​
rentrée du sud, un peu triste mais le voilà. le nouveau :love:

plein de pensées à ceux d'en bas qui me manquent


----------



## mademoisellecha (29 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Juillet 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> image
> ​



Ce sont des gri-gris qui pendent devant le miroir ou bien des bestioles qui se suivent en file indienne ? :mouais:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Juillet 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ce sont des gri-gris qui pendent devant le miroir ou bien des bestioles qui se suivent en file indienne ? :mouais:



Des items chamaniques contre les incantations anti-foyer en mode sortilège mineurs voyons !
Désolé c'était une envie comme ça...


----------



## alèm (29 Juillet 2007)

_ah ouais, j'avais pas pens&#233; &#224; la ressemblance avec Brat&#8230; euh Bart&#8230; 
_


----------



## maiwen (30 Juillet 2007)

encore un, parce que je m'entraine sur des sujets domestiques 




​
ps : euh... brad ? bret ! ... brad ... bret (c'était ptet pas en reference à ça )


----------



## alèm (30 Juillet 2007)

_euh multiles possibilit&#233;s&#8230; (pour ceusses qui causent angliche, ya l'original&#8230
_


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Juillet 2007)

maiwen a dit:


> ps : euh... brad ? bret ! ... brad ... bret (c'était ptet pas en reference à ça )



Brenda ? 

*Brenda:* Je n'sais pas à quel jeu vous jouez, Madge, mais ceci n'est pas un téléphone; c'est un chapeau de matador relié à une calculatrice!!


----------



## Beroth (30 Juillet 2007)




----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (31 Juillet 2007)




----------



## tirhum (31 Juillet 2007)

Tu r'ssemble vraiment &#224; rien !... 

Un autoportrait d&#232;s que je veux peux !....


----------



## Lastrada (1 Août 2007)

*- La Glande - *


----------



## dool (1 Août 2007)




----------



## mademoisellecha (1 Août 2007)

_...mais Tom et moi, on est super-sages _





​


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Août 2007)

Marie84, Odré, Aurélie85 et *Jean-Lapinpin* à Lozanne, dans le 6-9.





On s'est mis sa race.  D'ailleurs, ça se voit je crois.


----------



## mado (1 Août 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (1 Août 2007)

tu portes pas le bas du bikini ?? c'est ca


----------



## teo (1 Août 2007)

​

Merci  et bises :love: aux Anthinéens et Anthinéennes...


----------



## PawBroon (1 Août 2007)

Toujours pas rasé, n'ayons l'air de rien...






Si elle regarde le forum en vitesse, elle va finir par me prendre pour Teo.

Note to self : Penser à étudier l'usage des Tags IMG pour obtenir le rendu des posts précédents.


----------



## Redoch (1 Août 2007)

​


----------



## Lastrada (1 Août 2007)

*- C Flou - *


----------



## PommeQ (1 Août 2007)




----------



## alèm (1 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Marie84, Odré, Aurélie85 et *Jean-Lapinpin* à Lozanne, dans le 6-9.
> 
> ​
> On s'est mis sa race.  D'ailleurs, ça se voit je crois.


_
content de voir Jean-Lapinpin parmi vous les filles,il a été élevé par un ami à moi un très bon ami

prends soin de lui n'odré ! _


----------



## Lalis (1 Août 2007)

_Des miroirs partout cette année à Chaumont... :love: 
More to come._


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2007)

*Le iPod en vacances...*


----------



## jahrom (2 Août 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> *Le iPod en vacances...*​




Ah ? toi aussi t'as pécho un plasma de 107 cm ?


----------



## Lila (2 Août 2007)

over quota ! ...dsl


----------



## PawBroon (2 Août 2007)

Le MacUser ne se rase donc pas.
C'est désormais une réalité statistique.
Merci Roberto.

Tu vois chérie! Au lieu de me tanner avec des lames Fusion à 40 Euros, tu devrais me laisser économiser pour les prochains ACD!


----------



## jahrom (2 Août 2007)

PawBroon a dit:


> Le MacUser ne se rase donc pas.
> C'est désormais une réalité statistique.
> Merci Roberto.
> 
> Tu vois chérie! Au lieu de me tanner avec des lames Fusion à 40 Euros, tu devrais me laisser économiser pour les prochains ACD!



C'est à dire que le poil du Roberto, ça se coupe au sécateur...


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Août 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> *Le iPod en vacances...*
> 
> ​



Mince, l'ex-femme de Sonnyboy 


:rose::love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Août 2007)

*" Tu veux être notre ami?"*




Ils flottent!!! Si tu viens avec nous, toi aussi tu flotteras!!! Mouahahahahaha (rire de clown monstreux que rien que de m'en rappeler, j'ai l'impression qu'il est sous mon lit)​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2007)

Y'a encore l'étiquette 

Bon v'la un autoportrait, j'étais très jeune


----------



## islacoulxii (3 Août 2007)

euh.. tu etait pas encore n&#233; ou quoi?
J'vois pas de photo


----------



## Galatée (3 Août 2007)

​


----------



## alèm (3 Août 2007)

_(pour les curieux, le titre donne les infos exif ou presque&#8230_


----------



## alèm (3 Août 2007)




----------



## alèm (3 Août 2007)

_petite d&#233;dicace &#224; mon coll&#232;gue Saltabadil en passant !!_


----------



## islacoulxii (4 Août 2007)

elles sont chouettes les toilettes de la Fnac...


----------



## IceandFire (4 Août 2007)




----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4353081 a dit:
			
		

> http://netivot.free.fr/leventdouest/5D1635mm2.jpg



Oh ! Le chat peauté


----------



## Lalis (4 Août 2007)

C'est pris sous ça ​


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4353081 a dit:
			
		

> image




Je le savais :sick:, le matos de la fnac est d'importation douteuse :love::love::love::love:


----------



## GroDan (5 Août 2007)

​


----------



## macinside (5 Août 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


>








black is black  qui a dis copinage ? :rateau:


----------



## alèm (5 Août 2007)

_moi, non, je dirais plut&#244;t "frime" pas copinage 
_


----------



## macinside (5 Août 2007)

on attend juste que tu sorte le tiens  

edit : de mini 3


----------



## alèm (5 Août 2007)

_oui, je n'ai plus de M3&#8230; et suis pas int&#233;ress&#233; ! 
_


----------



## Dendrimere (6 Août 2007)

​


----------



## GroDan (6 Août 2007)

D'autres se redessinent à la lampe-torche et à coup de pause B ! Ce ne sont pas vraiment des autoportraits...mais on s'en approche puisqu'il y a un semblant de reflexion avant les pauses....


Donc, pas de Photoshop©, ni autres bidouilles informatiques, juste de l'obscurité et une Maglite© customisé...


----------



## islacoulxii (6 Août 2007)

tu as fait comment? 
Temps de pause super long et 4 coups de lampe de poche &#224; 4 position differente durent le meme temps de pause... C'est ca?

Edit: recherche de pause b dans google.. Je savais pas que ca existait...


----------



## ange_63 (6 Août 2007)

Hommage &#224; Antoine Lumi&#232;re et ses plaques autochromes ​


----------



## joanes (7 Août 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> Il s'agit là d'une épreuve que tu dois sans aucun doute possible à une Divinité Quelconque, qui dans *Son immense facétie* et Sa grande sagesse....



Encore un coup du Doc   :love: :love:






Nan j'ai pas floudé


----------



## jpmiss (7 Août 2007)

Hammerhead!   :afraid:


----------



## dool (7 Août 2007)




----------



## mademoisellecha (8 Août 2007)

_*pattes de velours *_



​


----------



## alèm (8 Août 2007)

_yen a qui ferait mieux de tenir le volant&#8230;






_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Août 2007)




----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2007)

Super ta soupière...


----------



## teo (8 Août 2007)

​
Il a fallu qu'on me pince pour que j'y crois.

C'était top et pourtant il faisait pas 4 étages et y'avait pas d'hélicoptère ni sur le pont, ni autour de nous. Trop simple comme bar pour une bière de fin d'après-midi.


*Pacha World, and not in Ibiza *


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Août 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Moins &#233;blouissant :love: :love: : un miroir de courtoisie un peu poussi&#233;reux, tu m'excuseras !



Mais... c'est un Citro&#235;n type H ? :love:  Mazette il est &#224; toi ? :rateau:


Mort de rire la paire de colliers boulon&#233;s sur le cadre et la porte... c'est pour mettre un cadenas p&#244;ur fermer &#224; clef je suppose ?


----------



## La mouette (8 Août 2007)




----------



## La mouette (8 Août 2007)

Mais non !!! 




Alors: se lever, manger, boire, ba*ser, vomir, dormir ... 

Quelle devise


----------



## mademoisellecha (8 Août 2007)

Some dance to remember, some dance to forget




​


----------



## Amok (8 Août 2007)

Raté : encore un T-shirt de trop....


----------



## da capo (8 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Raté : encore un T-shirt de trop....



Franchement, tu pourrais faire un effort

La Mouette


----------



## joanes (8 Août 2007)

Oui non mais là non, enfin bon, oui mais non quoi   :mouais:


----------



## Amok (8 Août 2007)

Non mais soyons clairs. Je crois me faire le porte parole de tous (et apr&#232;s on &#233;vite de trop flooder, please ) : Mademoiselleminou poste sans arr&#234;t des AP, et &#224; chaque fois il y a le d&#233;tail qui d&#233;conne. Pas dou&#233;e &#224; ce point l&#224;, il faut le faire expr&#232;s... 

Faire p&#233;ter le TShirt et laisser au soleil s'&#233;panouir cette peau fra&#238;che et lumineuse, c'est pas compliqu&#233;, merde !  En tout cas, a la prochaine erreur du genre, c'est le ban assur&#233; !


----------



## alèm (8 Août 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :hein:
> *C'est en gros ce que je me suis dit, *mais l&#224; je te remercie : tu viens de changer de page, tout est &#224; nouveau possible pour cr&#233;er l'&#233;v&#233;nement.



_parle pour toi*&#8230; moi si je regarde bien ma page affich&#233;e, ya d&#233;j&#224; bcp trop de photos de toi** !! M&#234;me si j'aime bien te voir&#8230; l&#224; je te vois plus qu'au LU ! 

*eh ouais, ya possibilit&#233; d'afficher plus de messages&#8230; c'est aussi moins d&#233;primant quand tu mod&#232;res&#8230; tu te dis qu'il ya moins de conneries&#8230; 

** 5 !!!! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

l&#224; par exemple, on n'en est qu'&#224; la page 251&#8230; &#224; une &#233;poque, quand tu voulais faire certaines choses, tu pleurais ta race quand tu devais afficher 100 pages (x40 messages&#8230; :affraid et tous les messages apparaissaient en m&#234;me temps apr&#232;s une ou deux heures&#8230; :affraid:
_


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Non mais soyons clairs. Je crois me faire le porte parole de tous (et après on évite de trop flooder, please ) : Mademoiselleminou poste sans arrêt des AP, et à chaque fois il y a le détail qui déconne. Pas douée à ce point là, il faut le faire exprès...
> 
> Faire péter le TShirt et laisser au soleil s'épanouir cette peau fraîche et lumineuse, c'est pas compliqué, merde !  En tout cas, a la prochaine erreur du genre, c'est le ban assuré !



Oui mais non.
C'est très bien comme ça.


----------



## esope (9 Août 2007)

...que j'étais pas passé par ici


----------



## IceandFire (9 Août 2007)

Periodista


----------



## maousse (9 Août 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (9 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Raté : encore un T-shirt de trop....



de trop ou pas assez haut ... enfin y'a un truc qui merdouille


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Août 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> > *Posté par Je vous dis pas qui*
> > C'est clair que ça calme! Pas autant qu'un AP d'iDuck mais quand même!


C'est vrai que mes AP calment. D'ailleurs, je me suis endormi sur mon clavier en en regardant un.




    



Le premier qui fait une remarque sur cette p***** de soupière, je lui vole dans les plumes


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Août 2007)

ouaiiiiiiis!!! La soupière, la soupière!!!!


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ouaiiiiiiis!!! La soupière, la soupière!!!!



ha ouuuuuaiiiiiiiiiis.
J'avais pas vu


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Faire p&#233;ter le TShirt et laisser au soleil s'&#233;panouir cette peau fra&#238;che et lumineuse, c'est pas compliqu&#233;, merde !




Je ne sais pas quel charlatan t'as donn&#233; ce conseil, mais r&#234;ve pas loulou, c'est pas ce subterfuge qui va te soigner ta cataracte


----------



## Captain_X (9 Août 2007)

"Amok mon loulou" quel &#233;trange cris d'amour qui d&#233;chire le silence pesant qui r&#232;gne ici, Pourquoi pas "Webo, ma ch&#233;rie" tant que tu y es


----------



## alèm (9 Août 2007)

ceci dit, je trouve certains trop bavard&#8230; que le beau gosse Fab' nous montre son joli minois ! 

et sinon, que feu-Girbouille-la-bavouille appelle Amok-&#244;-Cadix "mon loulou", &#231;a me choque pas&#8230; je me souviens que ces deux-l&#224; ont eux quelques affaires sessuelles dans le pass&#233;&#8230; quand Amok-le-chien (&#224; l'&#233;poque, il n'&#233;tait encore point Loup) trompait allegretto-vivace-ma-non-tanto Bengilli-la-clarinette avec Gribouille-la-su&#231;ouille&#8230; Bon c'est pas comme si j'avais trifouill&#233; dans la barbe de Kaptain_Kavern mais presque&#8230; 

et sinon touba bien ? 
*
h&#233;h&#233;&#8230;&#8482;*   

_note pour les Big-Cram&#233;-dans-leur-firewall, daltoniens et autres nystagmusiens, oui, il y a plusieurs couleurs dans ce post mais c'est pas rainbow-flag ni hippie ni gay ! _


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Août 2007)




----------



## Beroth (10 Août 2007)

Perdu au milieu de nulle-part au pays basque puisque sans camping pour les fêtes de Bayonne.


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Août 2007)

En faisant du rangement, je tombe sur des jeux marrants, vu que je passais dans le coin, je me suis dis que j'allais vous faire un petit 







Comment ça j'aurais pu m'abstenir? ​


----------



## maiwen (10 Août 2007)

plafond gracieusement fourni par grug :rateau:


----------



## alan.a (10 Août 2007)

(il s'agit bien de photos et pas d'une s&#233;quence vid&#233;o bricol&#233;e)
Au bout d'un moment, il est tr&#232;s possible que &#231;a finisse par gonfler ...
Une version plus grande en 128 couleurs (1.1mo)


----------



## jpmiss (10 Août 2007)

alan.a a dit:


> Au bout d'un moment, il est très possible que ça finisse par gonfler ...


C'est surtout que ça fout un peu la gerbe! 
Mais l'idée et la réalisation sont excellentes (comme d'hab  )! 
T'as pris ça où? Le paysage a l'air sympa.


----------



## alan.a (10 Août 2007)

Exactement l&#224; pdt mes vacances.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Août 2007)




----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Août 2007)

Un Web'O est cach&#233; dans l'image ... Trouvez le ! 




Hein ?


----------



## alèm (11 Août 2007)

par contre, les autoportraits de P&#233;p&#233;Boyington77 se font rares !


----------



## Aurélie85 (11 Août 2007)

Bon Web&#212;, quand tu auras fini de faire le singe sur un char &#224; Zurich  , tu nous diras o&#249; tu es sur la photo?  

No Flood​



Pendant ce temps, la petite Aur&#233;lie, pleine d'espoir montait son meuble en kit. :hein:


----------



## teo (11 Août 2007)

J'aime bien tester les pauses longues  Merci à l'aquarium du poisson rouge pour le décor ​

Cet après-midi, je vais aller faire un tour sur les toits, si je ne tombe pas, j'aurai peut-être des trucs rigolos à montrer...


----------



## Beroth (11 Août 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (11 Août 2007)




----------



## alèm (11 Août 2007)

_humeur tjs aussi d&#233;testable&#8230; j'esp&#232;re que &#231;a ne se voit pas trop !


_


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2007)

Ca se voit, si, mais pas grave : les gens d'humeur égale sont chiants


----------



## GroDan (12 Août 2007)

je suis toujours d'humeur égale, de mauvaise humeur !




​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2007)

..




..​


----------



## alèm (12 Août 2007)

_tiens, une fen&#234;tre que je connais pas&#8230; (devant ?) ya un petit c&#244;t&#233; Bernard faucon avec la mise en abyme&#8230;  :love:
_


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2007)

Very E.T, surtout ! :afraid:


----------



## ange_63 (12 Août 2007)

- Bien rentrée   -​


----------



## ederntal (12 Août 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2007)

*Pour la route...*




​


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Août 2007)

En souvenir d'un belle soir&#233;e...​
Ah, zut, j'avais pas vu la pr&#233;c&#233;dente. Bon, ben, &#231;a sera une avalanche de marie alors! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2007)

Portez vous bien, je vais tenter de fixer autre chose que cet oeuf durant ...
Mangez des omelettes  

​


----------



## Aurélie85 (13 Août 2007)

Que d'&#233;motions... 

Prends soin de toi et de ton namoureux. Pis Jean lapinpin.  

Snif...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2007)

Odrè ou la preuve qu'une autruche ça peut voler...   :love:


----------



## teo (13 Août 2007)

comme prévu, je suis sorti par la fenêtre....



​
 je recommencerai finalement, le ciel est bleu aujourd'hui... ce sera sans doute plus beau 

Spéciale dédicace à Mado


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Août 2007)

​


----------



## Amok (13 Août 2007)

Pfff... Un Canon : c'est d'un vulgaire !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2007)

..




..​


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Oui, mais &#231;a rend plus cr&#233;dible le c&#244;t&#233; touriste.



Je me demande quel c&#244;t&#233; rend cr&#233;dible un Nikon :mouais:


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Pfff... Un Canon : c'est d'un vulgaire !





DocEvil a dit:


> Oui, mais ça rend plus crédible le côté touriste.





TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je me demande quel côté rend crédible un Nikon :mouais:



Quand vous aurez fini, vous oblierez pas de poster un AP !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je me demande quel c&#244;t&#233; rend cr&#233;dible *un Nikon* :mouais:



Quoi !  Il ne bosse m&#234;me pas avec un Hasselblad ou (&#224; la rigueur) un Leica ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

Pfffttt, je suis d&#233;&#231;u d&#233;&#231;u, l&#224;, mon loup ! Pourquoi pas un Instamatic, pendant qu'on y est ?  



  

Allez, faites un sourire pour la tof !


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quoi !  Il ne bosse même pas avec un Hasselblad ou (à la rigueur) un Leica ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> Pfffttt, je suis déçu déçu, là, mon loup ! Pourquoi pas un Instamatic, pendant qu'on y est ?



Tu crois pas si bien dire ....


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je me demande quel côté rend crédible un Nikon :mouais:


La taille du téléobjectif qui rassure le proprio :rateau:



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quoi !  Il ne bosse même pas avec un Hasselblad ou (à la rigueur) un Leica ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> Pfffttt, je suis déçu déçu, là, mon loup ! Pourquoi pas un Instamatic, pendant qu'on y est ?



Amok s'était fait greffer par les Soviétiques des objectifs de Zorki 4, pour pouvoir photographier discrètement sous les jupes de ces perfides agents Anglo saxonnes... nul besoin de tout cet atirail de bourgeois  :love:

Ah la guerre froide, ça avait du bon... à fabriquer des trucs les plus improbables, mais qui fonctionnent encore


----------



## alèm (15 Août 2007)

je vous rappelle le sujet de d&#233;part ?


----------



## IceandFire (15 Août 2007)




----------



## Tyite Bulle (15 Août 2007)

( très chiant à nettoyer ... )


----------



## alèm (15 Août 2007)

_en pleine forme, malheureux puis heureux, totalement lessiv&#233;&#8230;
puis le cycle reprend encore une fois&#8230;
et encore et encore&#8230;
_


----------



## Picouto (16 Août 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2007)

..




..​


----------



## chandler_jf (17 Août 2007)

3179​.


_J'espère n'avoir oublié personne. 
Si un truc cloche ---> MP 
Un grand merci à ceux qui mettent leur pseudo + n° AP comme nom de fichier  _


----------



## Foguenne (17 Août 2007)

Beau boulot.


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Août 2007)

excellent! :love:


----------



## Beroth (18 Août 2007)




----------



## CouleurSud (18 Août 2007)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2007)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Août 2007)

T'as plein de boutons!


----------



## mado (19 Août 2007)

Jeux d'ombres au réveil.




​


----------



## esope (19 Août 2007)

...


----------



## esope (19 Août 2007)

bref le pied quoi...:rateau:


----------



## Tyite Bulle (19 Août 2007)

Le prince charmant la prend sur son cheval blanc, tududu


----------



## JPTK (19 Août 2007)




----------



## ange_63 (19 Août 2007)

Hé comme ça c'est mieux!? 
Comment ça elle est floue...:hein: Jamais contents!  

Ils se reconnaitrons ​


----------



## izjay (19 Août 2007)




----------



## teo (19 Août 2007)

​


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Août 2007)

C'est bon, le d&#233;grad&#233; de ta nuque est r&#233;ussi...


----------



## Miston (20 Août 2007)

Autoportrait à l'occasion d'une très brève balade au musée du Louvre.
Il y a tellement de choses à voir que j'ai décidé de prendre une carte annuelle pour y retourner plus tranquillement lorsqu'il y aura un peu moins de touristes sur Paris.


----------



## teo (20 Août 2007)

Miston a dit:


> Autoportrait à l'occasion d'une très brève balade au musée du Louvre. ()http://blog.julietteroussel.fr/photo.php/post/2007/08/20/Ramses-II-adorant-le-sphinx-de-Giza (...)



y'a comme un lien qui ne fonctionne pas... un .jpg qui manque à la fin d'un fichier ? :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (20 Août 2007)

Ici ça passe


----------



## jahrom (20 Août 2007)

Miston a dit:


> ...pour y retourner plus tranquillement lorsqu'il y aura un peu moins de touristes sur Paris.





Le problème, c'est qu'il n'y a JAMAIS moins de touristes sur Paris...


----------



## da capo (20 Août 2007)

_option working man - le retour des vêtements de travail_


----------



## mado (20 Août 2007)

En cherchant bien (et pas trop longtemps), je suis sûre de trouver un chantier à te confier chez moi..


----------



## teo (20 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Ici ça passe



y'a un jpg qui a été ajouté on dirait, ça fonctionne 

_PS: un grand merci à ce beau gosse de *chandler_jf* pour son taf sur la page Autportraits _


----------



## da capo (20 Août 2007)

mado a dit:


> En cherchant bien (et pas trop longtemps), je suis sûre de trouver un chantier à te confier chez moi..



A tes risques et périls : en matière de travaux je suis long à tourner, regarder, essayer de connaître le potentiel et les limites avant même de poser la main pour tâter la matière, son grain, la dureté de surface et la tendresse de l'intérieur. 
Et puis, après, il faut préparer l'outillage, préparer la surface avant mais je m'égare

le bricolage a chez moi des effets secondaires étonnants


----------



## Captain_X (20 Août 2007)

le travail manuel eveil la libido c'est bien connu...


----------



## Picouto (20 Août 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> le travail manuel eveil la libido c'est bien connu...


sauf qu'il s'appelle Adriano...





-------> ​


----------



## Grug (20 Août 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> le travail manuel eveil la libido c'est bien connu...


Starmac est portugais ?


----------



## mado (20 Août 2007)

ou plombier ? 







Merci capi ​


----------



## Captain_X (20 Août 2007)

mado a dit:


> ou plombier ?
> 
> fait chaud non ?]
> 
> ...




la preuve en image


----------



## da capo (20 Août 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> la preuve en image



'tain m&#234;me en cherchant bien, je ne me vois pas  




va falloir rem&#233;dier &#224; cet oubli !


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Août 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Starmac est portugais ?





mado a dit:


> ou plombier ?





starmac a dit:


> 'tain même en cherchant bien, je ne me vois pas



Et moi, je suis sûr qu'en cherchant bien, finalement, tu t'y verrais bien ! 

Allez, chante avec moi : 

"Je suis l'plombier bier bier bier bier, j'ai un beau métier,
J'fais mon turbin bin bin bin bin, dans les salles de bain ..."


----------



## mado (20 Août 2007)

En même temps, y'a de plus en plus de bars avec des expos maintenant non ? Enfin dans la vraie vie je veux dire..

Enfin à Montpellier en tous cas


----------



## Grug (20 Août 2007)

​


----------



## teo (21 Août 2007)

ça parle ça parle, ça poste peu 



​

Deux mariages en une seule nuit, deux endroits, deux soirées. Ou ai-je foutu mon clone ?


----------



## WebOliver (22 Août 2007)




----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2007)




----------



## mado (22 Août 2007)

Pour ceux qui douteraient de mon narcissisme..

Cette pièce est magique, notamment au soleil couchant. Là j'étais seule, mais j'en profite pour remercier le propriétaire, le co-locataire, les habitués et les occasionnels du 5ème étage de leur accueil. 
L'été fut flamboyant.


----------



## Grug (22 Août 2007)




----------



## teo (22 Août 2007)

mado a dit:


> ()
> L'été fut flamboyant.



il fait chaud tout d'un coup, non 

***​
Là, j'étais parti pour pas me coucher de suite...



​


----------



## jahrom (22 Août 2007)

teo a dit:


> il fait chaud tout d'un coup, non
> 
> ***​
> Là, j'étais parti pour pas me coucher de suite...
> ...





T'as une tête, on croirait que t'es passé à la maison avant...


----------



## da capo (22 Août 2007)

_'tain, je perds mes couleurs aussi vite que je les prends j'veux du soleil !!!!!_


----------



## guiguilap (22 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> j'veux du soleil !!!!!



Si tu veux du soleil en p'tite bouteille, ach&#232;tes Danano  :rateau:


----------



## alèm (22 Août 2007)

t'es gentil mais tu postes un autoportrait dans l'heure !


----------



## guiguilap (22 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4375401 a dit:
			
		

> t'es gentil mais tu postes un autoportrait dans l'heure !



Je cheches  :rose:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Août 2007)

Paske là ça va bien hein le spamm !


----------



## guiguilap (22 Août 2007)

Dans un moment de folie et pas coiff&#233; ... :mouais:


----------



## alèm (22 Août 2007)

_bon, c'est pas le bon sujet mais on dira que &#231;a passe pour une fois !
_


----------



## guiguilap (22 Août 2007)

D&#233;sol&#233; j'avais pas vu, j'en mets une autre


----------



## zamal85 (22 Août 2007)

beau goss je suis.....

oui je sais....


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Août 2007)

Grug a dit:


>



Les Brigades du Tigre!!!


----------



## teo (23 Août 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> T'as une tête, on croirait que t'es passé à la maison avant...





Je ne sais pas ce qui te fait penser ça  Allez, un chti autoportrait dans la boule à facette, fort bien accompagné 



​


----------



## rezba (23 Août 2007)

C'est quoi cette tenue n&#233;glig&#233;e, mado ??


----------



## mado (23 Août 2007)

Un truc pour faire croire qu'il fait chaud à Paris en été


----------



## mademoisellecha (23 Août 2007)

_I was dancing when I was twelve
_ ​


----------



## manulemafatais (24 Août 2007)

Autoportrait avec beignets, chat malgache et autochtone


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Août 2007)

Ça nichonne plus beaucoup, par ici...


----------



## mado (24 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça nichonne plus beaucoup, par ici...


 

Perso, j'arrête. ça me fait enfler les chevilles.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Août 2007)

mado a dit:


> Perso, j'arr&#234;te. &#231;a me fait enfler les chevilles.


&#199;a vire &#224; l'&#233;l&#233;phantiasis....


----------



## SNICKERS (24 Août 2007)




----------



## CouleurSud (24 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> &#199;a nichonne plus beaucoup, par ici...





SNICKERS a dit:


>



Certes Patoch, mais l&#224;, y a un beau blond &#224; croquer

En plus, tout frais comme &#231;&#224;, miam


----------



## jugnin (24 Août 2007)

SNICKERS a dit:


>





CouleurSud a dit:


> Certes Patoch, mais là, y a un beau blond à croquer
> 
> En plus, tout frais comme çà, miam



Ouais, mais on voit pas les cacahuètes. Moi je dis, c'est louche.

----

Hop :


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2007)

Excellent ce t&#233;ton &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de la fen&#234;tre.


----------



## SNICKERS (25 Août 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Ouais, mais on voit pas les cacahuètes. Moi je dis, c'est louche.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


----------



## zamal85 (25 Août 2007)

pourquoi j'ai des yeux marrons avec l'isight?


----------



## Captain_X (25 Août 2007)

elle est chouette ta burka


----------



## Bibabelou (25 Août 2007)

c'est bon l&#224;???????


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2007)

On avait pas dit 100 Ko maxi ,


----------



## chandler_jf (25 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> On avait pas dit 100 Ko maxi ,



on a même mis le lien vers les consignes de portfolio + MP


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2007)

2816x1880

Respect

_Mais je compatis pour ton coup de soleil &#231;a va burner velu cette nuit&#8230;_


----------



## Foguenne (25 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> 2816x1880
> 
> Respect



Héhé, et dans plusieurs sujets de Portfolio.

Là je dis Hyper Respect.


----------



## esope (25 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Héhé, et dans plusieurs sujets de Portfolio.
> 
> Là je dis Hyper Respect.



Ouais quatre    ... mais je l'ai prévenu par MP parce que je suis dis là quand même...


----------



## Foguenne (25 Août 2007)

esope a dit:


> Ouais quatre    ... mais je l'ai prévenu par MP parce que je suis dis là quand même...



Merci. 
C'est tellement énorme que ça ne peut-être que de la distraction. 
Bref, rien de très grave.


----------



## chandler_jf (25 Août 2007)

esope a dit:


> Ouais quatre    ... mais je l'ai prévenu par MP parce que je suis dis là quand même...



pas mieux mais visiblement il ne sait pas les lire


----------



## Bibabelou (25 Août 2007)

eh ben, au moins on peut dire que &#231;a r&#233;agit


----------



## Amok (25 Août 2007)

Il a pressé le déclencheur, je poste. Souvenirs de quelques jours, de soirées de discussions et cinématographiques, de rosé frappé bu dans la rue avec Audrey et Christophe, du Ti Punch de Lila, du 'dard' de Sonnyboy, de Monseigneur "Ravioli" et de ses sandales, de cartons, de Loulou qui squatte le lit, de Nanou et de son steak frittes, de concert dans la basilique,  et AP pour l'occase. 
Quand tu veux pour la revanche, Doc.





​


----------



## Amok (25 Août 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> On dirait que tu reviens d'une AES avec Roberto.   :love:



Je ne reviens de rien ; je suis le nez dans les cartons du d&#233;m&#233;nagement, j'ai vir&#233;e la femme qui partageait ma vie, je fais de superbes soir&#233;es avec des ami(e)s, des vrai(e)s, pas des virtuel(e)s, et je suis totalement sur les jantes de fatigue.

Mais m&#234;me avec les yeux rougis de sommeil et d'alcool je le dis: quelques jours avec Xav, c'&#233;tait bien


----------



## Foguenne (25 Août 2007)

:love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Août 2007)

Merde, comme le sentiment d'avoir loup&#233; quelque chose, bon en m&#234;me temps, j'avais des pinceaux et des pots de peinture pour m'occuper...  :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Août 2007)




----------



## Amok (27 Août 2007)

Superbe, dans tous les sens du terme.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (27 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Aurélie
> ​



Ben pourquoi cet air tout triste?


----------



## alèm (27 Août 2007)

_j'aurais pos&#233; la question en priv&#233; moi&#8230; 
_


----------



## Aladdin Sane (27 Août 2007)

Ben oui, je sais mais c'est parce que la tristesse sur un si joli visage est troublante et du coup, je me suis laissé emporter par l'élan.
Désolé :rose:


----------



## Lila (27 Août 2007)

Aladdin Sane a dit:


> Ben oui, je sais mais c'est parce que la tristesse sur un si joli visage est troublante et du coup, je me suis laiss&#233; emporter par l'&#233;lan.
> D&#233;sol&#233; :rose:



..tu t'enfonces l&#224;


----------



## alèm (27 Août 2007)

attention &#224; ne pas laisser trainer vos doigts&#8230;


----------



## WebOliver (27 Août 2007)

:rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Août 2007)

:afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## Amok (27 Août 2007)

Superbe, dans tous les sens du terme.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Superbe, dans tous les sens du terme.


J'ai déjà lu ça quelque part.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Superbe, dans tous les sens du terme.



Tain il fait même plus la différence entre les deux sexes le vieux !


----------



## Xman (28 Août 2007)

Je reviens....
Heureusement que le canard en arrière plan me rappelle ce que je suis ! ou qui je suis...


----------



## Xman (28 Août 2007)

"Petite fleur "?... Non ! Sydney jouait du saxo soprano...


----------



## House M.D. (28 Août 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> WebO​
> :rose:



Glandeur


----------



## doudou83 (28 Août 2007)

Photo avec mon p'tit Nokia 6230i​


----------



## rezba (28 Août 2007)

avec ton 6230i ? Pos&#233; sur quoi ?


----------



## IceandFire (28 Août 2007)

sur le m&#234;me "pied" que tiyte bulle


----------



## Captain_X (28 Août 2007)

pos&#233; dans le creux de la main du mec qui a tent&#233; de se barrer avec


----------



## pim (28 Août 2007)

iMac, &#233;cran brillant, enfin plut&#244;t la vitre qui le recouvre :


----------



## da capo (29 Août 2007)

_cf : déconseil du jour_


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Août 2007)

​


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Août 2007)

​


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:



Meuh nan, enfin... Webo il a encore de la marge pour atteindre le bonnet D  

Pense &#224; ceux qui on besoin d'une gaine pour faire remonter leur formes &#233;prises par la gravitation...

Je cite pas de noms pour ne pas faire de peine &#224; Doc & Amok & C&#176; :love:

_(Non sonny, les burnes qui pendent n'on pas besoin de gaine, non... je le dis maintenant parceque tu vas me le demander apr&#232;s au travers d'un message coup de boule... hahemmm  )_


----------



## Eniluap (29 Août 2007)

​
et surtout le soleil au rendez vous!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2007)

Et tu peux expliquer pourquoi le curseur se transforme en main avec le doigt tendu quand on passe la souris dessus ?


----------



## da capo (29 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Et tu peux expliquer pourquoi le curseur se transforme en main avec le doigt tendu quand on passe la souris dessus ?



*Comme ça ?*


----------



## ederntal (30 Août 2007)

Première photo prise avec mon D80 tout neuf. A l'arrache 

Il va être cool cet appareil. Hummmm.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Août 2007)

T'as un mickey dans le nez...  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> T'as un mickey dans le nez...  :rateau:



Vieux classique des forums photo ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Août 2007)

Tu l'as mauvaise parce que j'ai été plus rapide que toi... :rateau:


----------



## Tyite Bulle (1 Septembre 2007)

petit montage 'toshop, version dessin


----------



## Aladisse (1 Septembre 2007)




----------



## mademoisellecha (2 Septembre 2007)

*We Can Do It! *



​ 
si quelqu'un sait pas quoi faire aujourd'hui j'ai un appart à repeindre dans le 12ème.. 

Bonne journée


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Toph quasi ind&#233;cente dans le contexte m&#233;t&#233;o de cet &#233;t&#233;​



Bon, t'as pas fini, Vince ? Tu pourrais penser &#224; ceux qui bossent apr&#232;s avoir pass&#233; leurs vacances *sous* la flotte !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Septembre 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> si quelqu'un sait pas quoi faire aujourd'hui j'ai un appart à repeindre dans le 12ème..





Moi je veux bien, tant qu'on m'éloigne des travaux dans le garage de chez moi :hein:  


Pour pas spammer :


----------



## elKBron (2 Septembre 2007)




----------



## petitchaperonrouge (2 Septembre 2007)




----------



## WebOliver (2 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Tyite Bulle (2 Septembre 2007)

cliquez-moi​


----------



## mado (2 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Tyite Bulle (2 Septembre 2007)

une petite dernière avant de partir


----------



## mademoisellecha (2 Septembre 2007)

Tiens... les APs d'Elisabeth changent de couleur comme les chemises d'un certain Vendez, R., qui m'énerve à frimer avec son soleil et ses piscines et toussa d'ailleurs .


----------



## stefdefrejus (2 Septembre 2007)

Je sais c'est mal de fumer ...


----------



## jugnin (2 Septembre 2007)

Une demie tronche ensoleillée :




J'ai éliminé la demie_tronche qui m'accompagnait, question de droit à l'image. Elle a bien entendu tout loisir de se dénoncer.


----------



## macmarco (2 Septembre 2007)




----------



## r0m1 (3 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous 

Après 3 mois passés à travailler sur les plages tropéziennes et à ne pas avoir accès à internet, je reviens montrer le bout de mon nez en cette rentrée... et donc, au propre comme au figuré, voilà le bout de mon nez dans les lunettes d'un ami lors de mon dernier jour de poste  





a bientot tous


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Septembre 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Après 3 mois passés à travailler sur les plages tropéziennes...



Ça pique quand tu fais pipi ? ...


----------



## da capo (3 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça pique quand tu fais pipi ? ...



Il est l'heure d'aller se coucher Patoch.


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2007)

vous voulez que je vienne vous border ?


----------



## meskh (3 Septembre 2007)




----------



## maiwen (3 Septembre 2007)

un coin de ma chambre qui m'appartient encore ... sauf le dinosaure à droite (si ... quand on regarde bien) :hein:


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4389804 a dit:
			
		

> vous voulez que je vienne vous border ?



Oh uiiiii  :love:amène ton poney aussi


----------



## elKBron (3 Septembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Oh uiiiii  :love:amène ton poney aussi


il va pas être d'accord. il ne prête jamais son poney


----------



## Foguenne (3 Septembre 2007)

Ça vous embête de poster des AP ?


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2007)

_ElKBron, l'histoire du poney est une vieille histoire&#8230; _


----------



## stephaaanie (4 Septembre 2007)

:rateau:


----------



## Amok (4 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## mado (4 Septembre 2007)

Ah ben merde..  Toujours Ego&#239;ste ?


----------



## alèm (4 Septembre 2007)

_personnellement, je trouve qu'il n'est jamais tr&#232;s bon de voir ce qu'il y a &#224; l'int&#233;rieur de soi&#8230; mais bon, exception&#8230;






(il est un poil sec au frapper ce clavier quand m&#234;me)
_


----------



## Amok (4 Septembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Ah ben merde..  Toujours Egoïste ?



De plus en plus même. Mais au moins c'est clair et assumé.


----------



## islacoulxii (4 Septembre 2007)




----------



## maiwen (4 Septembre 2007)




----------



## elKBron (4 Septembre 2007)

Groaararrrrrrrr :d :d :d


----------



## islacoulxii (4 Septembre 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> Groaararrrrrrrr :d :d :d


Je te fait tant d'effet?


----------



## meskh (4 Septembre 2007)

islacoulxii a dit:


> Je te fait tant d'effet?



:mouais:


----------



## elKBron (4 Septembre 2007)

islacoulxii a dit:


> Je te fait tant d'effet?



grave. mais bon, tu n'habites pas à liège, sinon, je serais deja devant chez toi


----------



## alèm (4 Septembre 2007)

_si je vous d&#233;range, vous le dites hein&#8230; 
_


----------



## islacoulxii (4 Septembre 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> grave. mais bon, tu n'habites pas à liège, sinon, je serais deja devant chez toi



euh.. j'ai aussi un appart à liege... rue de ..



			
				[MGZ] alèm;4392257 a dit:
			
		

> _si je vous dérange, vous le dites hein
> _




Ok, ok, je sors...


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Septembre 2007)

Pas de flood ici, je vous ai à l'oeil


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Septembre 2007)

*(Click to reverse.  )*


​


----------



## mado (5 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Septembre 2007)

J'ai pas trouvé de plus récentes


----------



## Melounette (5 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Non mais soyons clairs. Je crois me faire le porte parole de tous (et après on évite de trop flooder, please ) : Mademoiselleminou poste sans arrêt des AP, et à chaque fois il y a le détail qui déconne. Pas douée à ce point là, il faut le faire exprès...
> 
> Faire péter le TShirt et laisser au soleil s'épanouir cette peau fraîche et lumineuse, c'est pas compliqué, merde !  En tout cas, a la prochaine erreur du genre, c'est le ban assuré !


Bin oui c'est pas compliqué...





Souvenirs, souvenirs...
Bon d'accord, pour la peau fraiche et lumineuse,bin euh...c'était après l'apéro alors...tout ça.:rose:
J'en profite pour envoyer de gros baisers aux compagnons de cette semaine de rêve.
A qui j'ai pas donné de nouvelles, mais bon c'est pas ma faute, j'ai des excuses, et pis quand j'étais petite, j'étais malade, et j'ai des lunettes alors pas taper.
Dis donc flickr, ils auraient pas changé leur packaging ? J'ai mis un temps fou à l'héberger ma photo.:mouais:
​


----------



## meskh (5 Septembre 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Souvenirs, souvenirs...
> Bon d'accord, pour la peau fraiche et lumineuse,bin euh...c'était après l'apéro alors...tout ça.:rose:
> J'en profite pour envoyer de gros baisers aux compagnons de cette semaine de rêve.









[/URL][/IMG]



moi aussi :love: .............


----------



## alèm (5 Septembre 2007)

*tu sais lire les premiers posts des sujets ? *


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Septembre 2007)

:/Test.Coiffure/Bizarre/Protoype.doc

Proto. 1
Proto. 2
Proto. 3
Proto. 4


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2007)




----------



## da capo (5 Septembre 2007)

.
.


.
.


----------



## mademoisellecha (6 Septembre 2007)

_Home_





​


----------



## NED (6 Septembre 2007)

Allez les bretons : *PETIT QUIZ*
Ou il a été pris celui-là?





 ​


----------



## elKBron (6 Septembre 2007)

sur un port au bord de l'eau ?


----------



## dool (6 Septembre 2007)

_Message d'amiti&#233; &#224; P. qui se reconna&#238;tra_


_Message de col&#232;re aux maladies qui rongent_​


----------



## Nephou (7 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Tyite Bulle (8 Septembre 2007)




----------



## mado (9 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## Captain_X (9 Septembre 2007)

vive le d&#233;m&#233;lant


----------



## Pierrou (9 Septembre 2007)

Bon... &#224; moi, &#231;a fait longtemps... 

Je pr&#233;cise que j'ai fait &#231;a pour envoyer &#224; ma dulcin&#233;euh, &#224; la base, hein... :rateau:

Allez pas croire que j'enl&#232;ve l'armure rien que pour vous, tas de fripons !


----------



## alèm (9 Septembre 2007)

pense aussi au poids d'image la prochaine fois 

_en passant et dédicacé à starmac_


----------



## alèm (10 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2007)

Reflets encore.
(Les autoportraits ce n'est pas trop mon truc, celui-ci est totalement involontaire . Je précise donc que ce n'est pas moi le paparasite avec le tromblon (lui  fait partie de l'excellente et sympa compagnie de théâtre de rue "L'escadrille"). Il faut me chercher un peu plus loin.)


----------



## GroDan (10 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## JPTK (12 Septembre 2007)

J'ai d&#233;cid&#233; d'assumer pleinement mon c&#244;t&#233; m&#233;tal p&#233;ruvien !





_ouai je sais je d&#233;passe de 8 ko mais bon c'est mon anniversaire donc j'ai le droit.
Oui je porte encore les stigmates de la soir&#233;e d'hier..._


----------



## Pierrou (12 Septembre 2007)

Classe... Tellement roots...   :love:


----------



## joanes (12 Septembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> J'ai décidé d'assumer pleinement mon côté métal péruvien !




Y'avait pas marqué Austro-Honcrois avant


----------



## alèm (12 Septembre 2007)

_tant qu'il ne se transforme pas en hongre&#8230; 
_


----------



## Bibabelou (12 Septembre 2007)




----------



## le_GG (13 Septembre 2007)

oui je sais ca fait un peu megalo mais j'assume ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

C'est le but du fil&#8230; du coup, c'est difficile d'assumer en public sa m&#233;galomanie avec le ticket n&#176;7913&#8230;


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Septembre 2007)

le_GG a dit:


> oui je sais ca fait un peu megalo mais j'assume ...


Je sais pas si c'est un effet d'optique mais y'a pas un lapin sur le coin en haut à gauche du toit 

Mais moi je suis resté dans l'esprit du fil ZRXolivier !!!

Toi tu vas te faire alpaguer par un garde-chasse


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Je sais pas si c'est un effet d'optique mais y'a pas un lapin sur le coin en haut à gauche du toit


 oui, mais....



Pan!


----------



## JPTK (13 Septembre 2007)

_ouai bon j'ai plus trop de cheveux, donc fallait que j'essaye la coupe army qui va avec le mac mini... je laisse pas tomber la coupe Sangoku mais bon je voulais essayer, je fais pas trop le malin parce que bon voilà quoi... :rose: _


----------



## GroDan (14 Septembre 2007)

Désolé, j'ai encore des cheveux, même si sous le casque ça aplatit



​


----------



## alèm (14 Septembre 2007)

_dites ?  (d&#233;sol&#233; Chaton, t'&#233;tais dans la ligne de mire )
_


----------



## mado (14 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## islacoulxii (15 Septembre 2007)




----------



## mado (15 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## philire (15 Septembre 2007)




----------



## islacoulxii (15 Septembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> [URL="http://flore.durieux.free.fr/photos/jeuxdemains2.jpg]photo de mado[/URL]​



On peut tirer la ficelle?



*Sinon..*


----------



## Captain_X (15 Septembre 2007)

c'est pas la ficelle qu'il faut tirer voyons...
pfff d&#233;butant va


----------



## islacoulxii (15 Septembre 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> c'est pas la ficelle qu'il faut tirer voyons...
> pfff d&#233;butant va


Je prefere sans le maillot.. sinon ca irite...

et t'as pas mit d'AP !!


----------



## mademoisellecha (15 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## WebOliver (16 Septembre 2007)

Ah, c'est galère hein les meubles Ikea!


Edit, oui je vais poster un AP tout soudain.

Edit2: voilà


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Septembre 2007)

En mode " qu'est ce qui se passe ? "


----------



## da capo (16 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## GroDan (16 Septembre 2007)

image 192&#37; trop lourde
Ici, l'image au 8mm non recadr&#233;e depuis le l'avant du prisme.
 L&#224;, un autre image recadr&#233;e depuis l'arri&#233;re...​


----------



## alèm (16 Septembre 2007)

et un autre banni, 192Ko&#8230; c'est la f&#234;te ce soir&#8230;


----------



## Bibabelou (17 Septembre 2007)

image 183&#37; trop lourde


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2007)

_c'est b&#234;te&#8230; suffisait de lire au-dessus pour ne pas &#234;tre banni&#8230;

et c'est b&#234;te, je ne reviens pas avant jeudi&#8230; 
_


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


>



Black, black, c'est vite dit ! Dark blue, plut&#244;t, on dirait un schtroumph trop bronz&#233; !


----------



## JPTK (17 Septembre 2007)

Entre les mégalos qui postent sans arrêt des AP (comme moi) et les hyper mégalo qui n'en postent pas car c'est trop vulgaire pour eux, il y a tout un monde


----------



## Tyite Bulle (17 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Lalla (17 Septembre 2007)

(c'est comme ça qu'on fait? merci à chandler_jf pour le film explicatif)


----------



## IceandFire (17 Septembre 2007)

Van Hunt & I...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Septembre 2007)

... j'ai le sourire jusqu'aux oreilles!  :rose: 




L'étrange engin* est une *banana case*. :bebe:

*m'enfin


----------



## Captain_X (17 Septembre 2007)

y'a pas de honte &#224; avoir un god-mich bleu


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Septembre 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> y'a pas de honte &#224; avoir un god-mich bleu


Mais est-ce que j'ai dit que j'avais honte?


----------



## Captain_X (17 Septembre 2007)

ton empressement &#224; justifier ce qu'est cet objet oblong et franchement phallique


----------



## JPTK (17 Septembre 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> y'a pas de honte à avoir un god-mich bleu



Ouai ça fait un peu paiday je trouve quand même


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Septembre 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> ton empressement &#224; justifier ce qu'est cet objet oblong et franchement phallique


Comme une banana box en somme.


----------



## Amok (17 Septembre 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Mais est-ce que j'ai dit que j'avais honte?



Tu as bien raison : le pathétique serait d'avoir honte de se faire du bien !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Chang (19 Septembre 2007)




----------



## WebOliver (19 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Septembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> F.​


Toi aussi tu le prends &#224; l'AEC?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Toph avec un magnum de bi&#232;re​



Dis donc, Olivier, comment &#231;a s'appelle, d&#233;j&#224;, ce patelin o&#249; tu as trait&#233; le sorcier de "vieux schnock" ? :rateau:


----------



## NED (20 Septembre 2007)

Bon allez, pour le plaisir je la met aussi dans autoportraits celle-là, parceque je l'aime trop...






​


----------



## jpmiss (20 Septembre 2007)

Je savais bien que BackCat il recevait ses instructions des extraterrestres.

Nan paske si non c'est pas possible...


----------



## mado (20 Septembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Plein de pulls, sous pulls, et autre Damarts..
> 
> ​




Dialogue Nord/Sud.. 




​


----------



## da capo (20 Septembre 2007)

Et gagnez une assiette personnalisée




​[/QUOTE]


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2007)

j'ai vomi


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Et gagnez une assiette personnalis&#233;e&#8230;
> 
> on ne cite pas​


[/quote]

Tellement de souvenirs 

O&#249; sont les bon vieux mugs d'antan ?


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Et gagnez une assiette personnalis&#233;e&#8230;
> 
> http://starmac.free.fr/autres/ap070920.jpg​


Toi aussi tu porte a gauche?


----------



## Captain_X (21 Septembre 2007)

c'est de porter &#224; droite qui est rare


----------



## alèm (21 Septembre 2007)

_paf en cours&#8230; target processing&#8230;
_


----------



## sundance (21 Septembre 2007)

des ombres plutôt bizarres


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## jahrom (21 Septembre 2007)

Avec mon nouveau jouet...


----------



## macmarco (22 Septembre 2007)




----------



## mademoisellecha (22 Septembre 2007)

Bon évidemment après celle de Dendrimere on ose plus trop... :rose:

_a bittersweet life_



​ 
​


----------



## jahrom (22 Septembre 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> _a bittersweet life_​



Heu y a beaucoup de bruit sur ta photo...  

:rose:  Ah non, pardon, c'est des taches de rousseur...


----------



## alèm (22 Septembre 2007)

_ya pas &#224; chier, c'est beaucoup trop court&#8230;






tiens, ya un petit curieux qui regarde&#8230; 

_


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2007)

petite concentre de ZRX. Alors que la belle est en traitement chez son gourou pour une pièce à 3 !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1055/1427263700_f0cee38a8a_o.jpg
> 
> petite concentre de ZRX. Alors que la belle est en traitement chez son gourou pour une pièce à 3 !!!




Moi, j't'ai vu !  le bras dans le rétro, mais la tête ... dans les compteurs  toujours à faire l'uf !


----------



## Romuald (23 Septembre 2007)

Le petit compteur rajouté, c'est la pression de nitroglycériméthanol (©JBT) ? 



​


----------



## PommeQ (23 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4413929 a dit:
			
		

> _ya pas à chier, c'est beaucoup trop court
> 
> 
> _



Les cheveux ou les jambes  



Oui ... je suis redevable d'au moins ... 1 autoportrait


----------



## obi wan (23 Septembre 2007)

C'est vieux, mais c'est encore ressemblant (avec des cheveux en moins  ) : ...

#edit : bon ben j'en mets une r&#233;cente alors Mlle Aur&#233;lie85


----------



## WebOliver (23 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Septembre 2007)

obi wan a dit:


> C'est vieux, mais c'est encore ressemblant (avec des cheveux en moins  ) : ...
> 
> #edit : bon ben j'en mets une r&#233;cente alors Mlle Aur&#233;lie85



Jcrois que je pr&#233;f&#233;rais presque l'autre!


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Human-Fly (24 Septembre 2007)

*( Click to zoom.  )*




​


----------



## sundance (24 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Grug (24 Septembre 2007)




----------



## mamyblue (24 Septembre 2007)

Il y a un moment que j'ai pas posté ici ... ​


----------



## mado (24 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Septembre 2007)

Et le temps qui passe, et le temps qui court
Et le temps qui lasse, tasse, casse et fait les amours...

Ce fut une jolie page.


----------



## macmarco (24 Septembre 2007)




----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2007)




----------



## MamaCass (25 Septembre 2007)

D&#233;sol&#233;e, je me marrais    

Voil&#224;, j'ai une coiffure de folle, des kilos en trop mais je ne peux pas changer d'ici l'apple expo alors comme &#231;a vous me reconnaitrez  :rateau: :rose: 





Surprise sous click


----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2007)

_la joie, c'est bien le principal, non ? 
_


----------



## MamaCass (25 Septembre 2007)

Tout &#224; fait, mais bon rien n'est &#233;vident 

Merci Al&#232;m


----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2007)

_regarde, j'&#233;tais joyeux mais un peu avec la gueule de bois&#8230; 
_


----------



## macinside (25 Septembre 2007)

j'attend mon premier contr&#244;le de billet avec impatience :love: :rateau:






mais si c'est un AP, c'est moi qui est appuyer sur le bouton du photomaton  :rateau:

je changerai la photo dans 3 mois avec un petit panneau "otage de son passe navigo depuis 92 jours"  :rateau


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Septembre 2007)

Je pr&#233;f&#232;re gautier sans h


----------



## Lalla (25 Septembre 2007)

ben moi je pr&#233;f&#232;re Gaultier, c'est plus classe...


----------



## macinside (25 Septembre 2007)

Lalla a dit:


> ben moi je pr&#233;f&#232;re Gaultier, c'est plus classe...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Septembre 2007)

On t'en veux pas mackie, c'est pas de ta faute, tes parents auraient pas du te bercer si pr&#232;s du mur c'est tout...


----------



## WebOliver (25 Septembre 2007)

:sick:


----------



## da capo (25 Septembre 2007)




----------



## mado (25 Septembre 2007)

Belle montre


----------



## pim (25 Septembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> je changerai la photo dans 3 mois avec un petit panneau "otage de son passe navigo depuis 92 jours"  :rateau



Tant que tu n'es pas "otage d'un passage à niveau", genre ligoté sur les rails, tout va bien. :rateau:  




(Désolé pour la grimace, je pensais qu'il fallait faire une tête d'enterrement comme pour la pièce d'identité   )


----------



## macaronique (26 Septembre 2007)

Je crois que c'était Human Fly qui a pris la photo mais c'était moi qui ai pris la photo de la photo, est-ce que ça compte comme autoportrait ?  






Malheureusement j'ai pris la photo avec flash, parce que l'écran de mon appareil photo ne marche pas et je ne sais jamais si le flash est activé.


----------



## da capo (26 Septembre 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (26 Septembre 2007)

Birthday today...


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Septembre 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> Je crois que c'était Human Fly qui a pris la photo mais c'était moi qui ai pris la photo de la photo, est-ce que ça compte comme autoportrait ?
> 
> 
> 
> (...)


Je pense que cette petite liberté prise avec les règles habituelles du thread te sera pardonnée. 

La photo qui suit n'est pas non plus un autoportrait au sens le plus strict ; je n'ai pris que la photo de la photo prise par l'iPhone.  (Petite exception, donc.  )










:love:










​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2007)

Ouaip si tu veux, passe pour la photo de la photo prise par l'iPhone, mais les grosses traces de doigt bien gras sur l'iPhone c'est la dernière fois...


----------



## kisbizz (26 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> starmac.pub-de-sport



dans quel sens je dois tourner la tof pour mieux te voir ?


----------



## da capo (26 Septembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> dans quel sens je dois tourner la tof pour mieux te voir ?



Il en faudrait si peu pour me renverser que non, non


----------



## kanako (26 Septembre 2007)

et aussi parce que j'ai changé de cheveux


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2007)




----------



## alèm (27 Septembre 2007)

kanako a dit:


> et aussi parce que j'ai changé de cheveux



_ah , c'est possible maintenant ? je vais pas finir chauve alors ? _


----------



## Captain_X (27 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> hé bé




ho y'a harry potter qui boude


----------



## MOMAX (27 Septembre 2007)

snif


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> ho y'a harry potter qui boude



merci >_< le personnage dont je prends la pose est L (ou Eru) du manga Death Note... C'&#233;tait pendant ma grande p&#233;riode manga  maintenant c'est fini mais j'aime bien cette photo


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Septembre 2007)

.

.


----------



## PommeQ (27 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Septembre 2007)

enfin, si on peut appeler ça un train. J'appellerai plutôt ça une boîte de conserve à roulettes (désolé, je n'ai pas de photos).


----------



## thescreaminghand (28 Septembre 2007)

Je sais, elle n'est pas branchée ​


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Septembre 2007)

jpmiss brothers


----------



## da capo (28 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> menottes ...!​



C'est parce que t'aimes bien les fouilles au corps par les gendarmettes ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Septembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> iDuck et la RATP[/QUOTE]
> 
> Ben elle est où la  soupière? :mouais: :D


----------



## kaos (28 Septembre 2007)




----------



## teo (28 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


>



Tu dors à la cave.
Et ça passe au _lave-vaisselle_ ces trucs-là pas vrai  ?



​


----------



## da capo (28 Septembre 2007)

_ticon_
on r&#233;glera &#231;a dans quelques heures


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Septembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ben elle est où la  soupière? :mouais:


Je ne la sors que dans les grandes occasions.     

PS : c'est pas la RATP, c'est la SNCF.


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Septembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> _chippenboy​_​



seulement une :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (29 Septembre 2007)

_Et bien allez-y Monsieur, insultez-moi &#224; loisirs, nous sommes l&#224; pour &#231;a... Mais que se passe-t-il? Vous ne continuez pas Monsieur? Vous en &#233;tiez &#224; &#171;peau de c ouille&#187;, que se passe-t-il ensuite? _


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> ​
> _Et bien allez-y Monsieur, insultez-moi &#224; loisirs, nous sommes l&#224; pour &#231;a... Mais que se passe-t-il? Vous ne continuez pas Monsieur? Vous en &#233;tiez &#224; &#171;peau de c ouille&#187;, que se passe-t-il ensuite? _



c'est marrant j'avais toujours cru que c'&#233;tait pot de ****


----------



## PommeQ (29 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (1 Octobre 2007)

Ça faisait longtemps que je ne postais plus d'AP, je me rattrape. 





Plein d'autres pris au LouPascalou lors de l'AEC 2007 ici.


----------



## jacklucont (1 Octobre 2007)

>




Petit HS mais je te vois avec ton apple Remote...C'est pour le fun ou tu peux t'en servir pour commander l'isight???


J'ai fait une petite recherche mais rien de concluant


Merci


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2007)

------


----------



## chandler_jf (1 Octobre 2007)

Et ici c'est pas mieux 

_edit : 
Pour m&#233;moire le sujet est Autoportrait. 
Et il y a un sujet d&#233;di&#233; aux AP Photobooth

thx_


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Octobre 2007)

Hé dit moi paulmuzzec tu passes combien temps devant ton ordi et combien de temps avec tes amis in real life ?



Pour pas spammer


----------



## mado (1 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## Xman (1 Octobre 2007)

Voila ...


----------



## chandler_jf (2 Octobre 2007)

_AP de vacances car demain il faut y retourner  _


----------



## Melounette (2 Octobre 2007)

J'ai un nouveau casque de vélo.Bon, juste, ils ont oublié les trous pour les yeux. Parce que là on voit rien du tout.

Sinon je me demandais. Chez moi, je suis obligée de pousser un peu la saturation et le contraste quand je compresse pour mettre on ze web. Sinon, on voit rien, et ça correspond pas à l'original. Mais j'ai l'impression que chez vous, vous la voyez normale. Donc ma question est : est-ce que vous la trouvez super saturée et super contrastée ? Ou non, plas plus que ça ? Bon hormis le fait que j'ai abusé des calques et du traitement.:rateau:
Non, c'est important pour la suite, merci d'avance.​


----------



## kaos (2 Octobre 2007)

ben envoir la photo de base parce que photoshop&#233;e comme &#231;a c est difficile // mais en tout cas t'as l'air d'avoir une bouille d'enfer // 
avec quoi fais tu tes photos ?

Tu m'a l'air bien barr&#233;e toi // y'a moyen d'ecouter ton son ? 


ps tu sors vraiment dans la rue avec &#231;a ? si oui ta place est &#224; la maison des artistes et pas chez les intermittents :love:


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2007)

_kaos, les messages priv&#233;s existent&#8230;


melou, fais calibrer ton &#233;cran&#8230; c'est plus que satur&#233;. Sinon ach&#232;te un mac, &#231;a te changera la vie !!  _


----------



## Lalla (2 Octobre 2007)

Moi en tout cas j'ai rien retouché, les contrastes et la saturation sortent super bien  ​


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2007)

_on s'connait, nan ? _


----------



## kaos (2 Octobre 2007)




----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2007)

*c'est gentil d'avoir lu le premier message&#8230; gentil&#8230; *


----------



## da capo (2 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Sindanárië (2 Octobre 2007)

_*Vous pouvez poser les couronnes et les gerbes* au pied de l'autel. Merci

*_
(*mackie ! on se calme&#8230; au pire essuyes toi bien la bouche et les v&#234;tements apr&#232;s )​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> We were young.


_The time you won your town the race
We chaired you through the market-place;
Man and boy stood cheering by,
And home we brought you shoulder-high...

Smart lad, to slip betimes away
From fields where glory does not stay
And early though the laurel grows
It withers quicker than the rose...

Now you will not swell the rout
Of lads that wore their honours out,
Runners whom renown outran
And the name died before the man...

And round that early-laurelled head
Will flock to gaze the strengthless dead,
And find unwithered on its curls
The garland briefer than a girl's._


----------



## freakstepper (3 Octobre 2007)

pas facile de s'en remettre....


----------



## freakstepper (3 Octobre 2007)

n'est-il pas?


----------



## IceandFire (3 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Nephou (4 Octobre 2007)




----------



## da capo (4 Octobre 2007)

.
.
.




.
.
.​


----------



## freakstepper (4 Octobre 2007)

devant mon inefficacité...


----------



## mademoisellecha (5 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## Lalis (5 Octobre 2007)

Spéciale dédicace à... qui se reconnaitra


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2007)




----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2007)

_tu t'es fait avoir, il est &#224; l'envers ton ticheurte MacG ! _


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2007)

monsieur est satisfait ?


----------



## tirhum (5 Octobre 2007)

al&#232;m;4428391 a dit:
			
		

> _tu t'es fait avoir, il est &#224; l'envers ton ticheurte MacG ! _


En plus, il se prend pour _P&#233;ricl&#232;s_ (le fils de _Soupalogon y Crouton_ ) !....  




=>[]


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2007)

_oui&#8230;&#160;:rose: _


----------



## Captain_X (5 Octobre 2007)

c'est surtout mal cadr&#233; et la lumi&#232;re est &#224; chier non ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2007)

oui &#231;a c'est tout pourri  mais c'est l'isight avec retouche lumi&#232;re &#224; photoshop pour &#233;viter l'athmosph&#232;re pesante et sombre de ma chambre


----------



## Captain_X (5 Octobre 2007)

non rien


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2007)

t'as pas reconnu le mod&#232;le ? 
oui pour la retouche je ne pr&#233;tend pas atteindre des sommets lol


----------



## da capo (5 Octobre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> t'as pas reconnu le modèle ?
> oui pour la retouche je ne prétend pas atteindre des sommets lol



Vire la lumière et joue avec le noir. Des fois ça marche bien 
Je fais tout avec la isight aussi mais sans lumière d'appoint.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2007)

sans lumière il y a juste le rétroéclairage :hein: 
Et je ne cherche pas à faire des monochromes


----------



## da capo (5 Octobre 2007)

Eh bien d&#233;brouille toi tout seul si tel est ton souhait&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2007)

non ce n'est pas mon souhait  seulement j'ai juste fait cette photo pour m'amuser sans chercher &#224; faire de la photographie avanc&#233;e


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2007)

et maintenant on attend un autoportrait de captain_X et de starmac ! 

sans blagues&#8230;


----------



## da capo (5 Octobre 2007)

.
.
.
.




.
.
.
.​


----------



## kisbizz (5 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Octobre 2007)

C
O
N
D
A
M
N
E
E


----------



## supermoquette (6 Octobre 2007)

*fake*


----------



## manulemafatais (6 Octobre 2007)

Tronche du matin :sleep: :affraid:  avec mon tout nouveau G9 :love: :bebe:


----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2007)

manu, ton chat a grossi, il d&#233;passe les 100Kilo-octets !


----------



## manulemafatais (6 Octobre 2007)

Voui ça fait des gros fichiers ce truc


----------



## freakstepper (6 Octobre 2007)

n'est-il pas?


----------



## freakstepper (6 Octobre 2007)

du nord... (oui je sais elle est très mauvaise mais je ne suis pas capable de faire mieux à l'heure actuelle...)


----------



## supermoquette (6 Octobre 2007)

Ah, savais pas que docevil aimait le bondage.


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Octobre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ah, savais pas que docevil aimait le bondage.


 avec des rubans en satin


----------



## kisbizz (6 Octobre 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (7 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Lalis (7 Octobre 2007)




----------



## alèm (7 Octobre 2007)

eh oui, grande nouveauté, je suis barbu


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2007)




----------



## alèm (8 Octobre 2007)

content que ça vous plaise






à ceux qui


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Octobre 2007)

al&#232;m;4431289 a dit:
			
		

> content que &#231;a vous plaise&#8230;
> 
> &#224; ceux qui&#8230;



Salaud...

(Soigne un peu tes l&#232;vres, elles ont l'air d'avoir &#233;t&#233; sacr&#233;ment mordues l&#224;.)


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Octobre 2007)

Aurélie tu nous fait la même qu'Alem ?


----------



## Pierrou (8 Octobre 2007)

Appartion nocturne...


----------



## kisbizz (8 Octobre 2007)

comme vous pouvez remarquer il n'y a que 1 seule couette....et de chaussettes


----------



## Virpeen (9 Octobre 2007)

Depuis les toilettes de Paris Expo... pas loin du Salon de la Photo...  et avec Lensbaby...


----------



## manulemafatais (9 Octobre 2007)




----------



## freakstepper (10 Octobre 2007)

une belle tête dans le sac (et je suis poli)


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> content que ça vous plaise





freakstepper a dit:


> une belle tête dans le sac (et je suis poli)



Encore, encore, encore! C'est midi, et j'ai justement faim.


----------



## freakstepper (10 Octobre 2007)

c'est bon, je revis...


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Octobre 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (11 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Octobre 2007)

tiens il me dit quelque chose ce Leica l&#224;!!


----------



## David_b (11 Octobre 2007)

Bon ben... j'espère que ça va pas faire trop tâche dans vos échanges. Ca fait un bout de temps que j'avais envie de participer  :rose:


----------



## alèm (11 Octobre 2007)

non c'est m&#234;me une tr&#232;s belle entr&#233;e en mati&#232;re !


----------



## Foguenne (11 Octobre 2007)

Deux AP que j'aime bcp. :love:











je sais, j'ai toujours la même tête de "vainqueur".


----------



## PommeQ (11 Octobre 2007)

Vous etes tous mimi :love:


----------



## ScubaARM (11 Octobre 2007)

Bon, voilà le scub* sorti de ses fonds boueux ...  (sic starmac)
un peu poilu avec le soleil 



​
*MF1 013745


----------



## Picouto (12 Octobre 2007)




----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2007)

souvent, je lui envoie quelques images





​


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Octobre 2007)

kesskeuss&#233; ?

ah...

non rien, 
pardon je t'avai pas reconnu al&#232;m, scuze moa :rose::love::rateau:


----------



## alèm (13 Octobre 2007)

_barbarossssssssa&#8230; 
_


----------



## Aurélie85 (13 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _barbarossssssssa&#8230;
> _


&#224; tes souhaits.


----------



## Majintode (13 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (13 Octobre 2007)

tu flottes un peu dedans non ?


----------



## IceandFire (13 Octobre 2007)

Red Devil...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Sindanárië (13 Octobre 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> img


Pas mal la descendance de Liz Taylor par Warhol


----------



## Aladisse (13 Octobre 2007)




----------



## alèm (14 Octobre 2007)

_avec une amie_

_



_​


----------



## alèm (15 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Tyite Bulle (15 Octobre 2007)




----------



## dool (15 Octobre 2007)




----------



## jahrom (15 Octobre 2007)

Majintode a dit:


> on ne cite pas



Tu le portes encore ?


----------



## da capo (15 Octobre 2007)

une étoile sur le point de mourir


----------



## Aurélie85 (15 Octobre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> une &#233;toile sur le point de mourir


wow, t'as le sang super &#233;pais!


----------



## Redoch (15 Octobre 2007)

Ou le foie dans un mauvais état.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2007)

En mauvais &#233;tat il serait noir


----------



## Majintode (15 Octobre 2007)

@ Jahrom : oui pourquoi ? Je devrais avoir honte de porter les couleurs de mon pays...?


----------



## jahrom (16 Octobre 2007)

Majintode a dit:


> @ Jahrom : oui pourquoi ? Je devrais avoir honte de porter les couleurs de mon pays...?



Mon pays, mon pays, c'est juste une équipe de rugby...

D'ailleurs vaut mieux être quinze et triste que treize et gai.


----------



## kisbizz (16 Octobre 2007)

une de mes fenetres


----------



## mado (17 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## mademoisellecha (17 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## mado (17 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## tirhum (17 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> une de mes fenetres  reflet...​





mado a dit:


> flou...​





mademoisellecha a dit:


> N&B... ​





mado a dit:


> plong&#233;e...​


Aah, Narcisse.... :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Octobre 2007)

*"Il était une fois trois filles superbes qui avaient décidé de s'engager dans les forums de MacG. Mais on les avait cantonnées dans des travaux bien peu passionnants. Alors moi [inscrivez ici vôtre pseudo], je les ai sorties de ce cauchemar pour les engager. Et je ne le regrette pas, car ce sont vraiment de Drôles de dames."*


----------



## Nobody (17 Octobre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Photo miam mioum​



Ça y est. J'ai trouvé mon fond d'écran.


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2007)

_les trois comiques (et ceux qui voudraient suivre), j'attend d&#233;sormais un autoportrait de chacun d'entre vous&#8230; 


niark niark niark ! 
_


----------



## Nobody (17 Octobre 2007)




----------



## benkenobi (17 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## Tyite Bulle (17 Octobre 2007)




----------



## petitchaperonrouge (17 Octobre 2007)




----------



## joubichou (17 Octobre 2007)




----------



## tirhum (17 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _les trois comiques (et ceux qui voudraient suivre), j'attend désormais un autoportrait de chacun d'entre vous
> 
> 
> niark niark niark !
> _





​


----------



## Bibabelou (18 Octobre 2007)




----------



## project_83 (18 Octobre 2007)




----------



## teo (18 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## ScubaARM (18 Octobre 2007)

Vous êtes tous beaux et vous êtes toutes belles surtout .......


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2007)

_tu viens de gagner le droit de montrer que tu es pareil ! 

_


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Octobre 2007)

Il t'en doit combien d'AP cap'tain X ?


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2007)

_en m&#234;me temps, lui vaut mieux pas&#8230; 'fin j'dis &#231;a, j'pr&#233;f&#232;re un de dool &#224; 10 de Captain&#8230; 
_


----------



## kisbizz (18 Octobre 2007)




----------



## WebOliver (18 Octobre 2007)

teo a dit:


> terrassa


 
C'est quoi le truc qui sort de ton short?


----------



## ScubaARM (18 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _tu viens de gagner le droit de montrer que tu es pareil !
> 
> _



Pas sûr de pouvoir rivaliser, même dans mon élément 



​


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Octobre 2007)

joubichou a dit:


>



Un Atréïde sur le forum!!!


----------



## Captain_X (19 Octobre 2007)

un Fremen plut&#244;t... non ?


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> _Bubule_
> ​


Moi aussi je sais le faire


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Octobre 2007)

vous avez un autre point commun : la chaîne en or !  :rateau: 

_"poupoupou, Maurice comment tu étais, comment tu es devenu !!"_


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> vous avez un autre point commun : la chaîne en or !  :rateau:
> 
> _"poupoupou, Maurice comment tu étais, comment tu es devenu !!"_



Ma chaine etait en argent mÔssieur! 

Je dis "était" car je l'ai perdue quelque part par ici.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un Atréïde sur le forum!!!





Captain_X a dit:


> un Fremen plutôt... non ?



Arrêtez, après, les mauvaises langues iront prétendre qu'il a trop bricolé son épice


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Octobre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ma chaine etait en argent mÔssieur!
> 
> Je dis "était" car je l'ai perdue quelque part par ici (photo desert blanc).



Qu'es tu aller faire dans les dunes à Dunkerque ???  :rateau:


----------



## ScubaARM (19 Octobre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi aussi je sais le faire


 

Excellent   ​


----------



## dool (20 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _en même temps, lui vaut mieux pas 'fin j'dis ça, j'préfère un de dool à 10 de Captain
> _



En raison des liens entre moi et captain je n'admettrais plus aucun commentaire de ce genre !!!


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2007)

pourriez pas poster des autoportraits au lieu de bavasser ?

sinon moi aussi je ne vais plus accepeter aucun post de ce genre !


----------



## mado (20 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## Tyite Bulle (20 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Sindanárië (20 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## maiwen (20 Octobre 2007)




----------



## mademoisellecha (21 Octobre 2007)

_
... et puis l'original est par là_ . ​


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Octobre 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> Autoportrait dans un autoportrait
> _
> ... et puis l'original est par là_ . ​



_On dit une "mise en abîme" z'ellcha :rose::love:_


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Redoch (21 Octobre 2007)




----------



## kisbizz (21 Octobre 2007)




----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2007)

petit jeu avec un admin&#8230;


----------



## benjamin (21 Octobre 2007)

Petit jeu avec un modo...  (ex-admin, plut&#244;t :king: )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Octobre 2007)

Faisons les choses comme il faut...


----------



## WebOliver (22 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Amok (22 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## Tyite Bulle (22 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (23 Octobre 2007)




----------



## kisbizz (23 Octobre 2007)

special dedicace a PATOCHMAN


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Octobre 2007)

... Mais j'ai une grosse cuiller qui va avec ma grande gueule...


----------



## arno1x (23 Octobre 2007)

et hop me voilà!


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2007)

T-Bag!!! :afraid:


----------



## dofre b (24 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Octobre 2007)

Puisqu'on est dans la bouffe  
(Au passage le parfum de la hagendaz de tatav est meilleur que celui du corse)


----------



## Grug (24 Octobre 2007)




----------



## arno1x (24 Octobre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> T-Bag!!! :afraid:



où ça, où ça!


----------



## teo (27 Octobre 2007)

*Auto Portrait*



​


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Octobre 2007)




----------



## kanako (27 Octobre 2007)

à la votre !


----------



## da capo (27 Octobre 2007)




----------



## mado (27 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## dool (27 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Grug (27 Octobre 2007)




----------



## dool (27 Octobre 2007)




----------



## da capo (27 Octobre 2007)




----------



## macmarco (28 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Lalla (28 Octobre 2007)

​
( compressionache...)


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Octobre 2007)

Lalla a dit:


> img
> ​
> ( compressionache...)




ooh ! aim bien :rose::love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Octobre 2007)

Trop och la tof. Truc de ouf. 

Slurp.


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2007)

_connaissez la consigne ? 
_


----------



## cachou8723 (28 Octobre 2007)




----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2007)

_bah voil&#224;, &#231;a faisait longtemps qu'on ne m'avait pas surpris&#8230;  

ah la souterraine, je sais pas pourquoi mais jamais je ne m'y arr&#234;terais&#8230; trop de mauvais souvenirs de route ! 
_


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _connaissez la consigne ?
> _








ouais.


----------



## kisbizz (28 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Umbre (28 Octobre 2007)

Il sagit la bien d'une sorte d'auto portrait. De la bidouille pour coller a mon sujet du Bac de 2007.

Ci cette photo n'a pas ca place ici je la ferait disparaitre sans attendre.

http://imageshack.us


----------



## kisbizz (28 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Lalis (28 Octobre 2007)

Une Lalis se cache dans cette image...





Clic pour un joker​


----------



## cachou8723 (29 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Octobre 2007)

Re&#231;u mon D-3!!!!


Merci Seb!


----------



## dofre b (30 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Sindanárië (30 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## David_b (30 Octobre 2007)




----------



## batiston (30 Octobre 2007)

Bein ouais j'ai l'air d'un abruti 
Malheureusement ça va être dur de changer ça maintenant...Et ce n'est que le début d'une longue série !

De rien...


----------



## kisbizz (31 Octobre 2007)




----------



## David_b (31 Octobre 2007)

batiston a dit:


> Bein ouais j'ai l'air d'un abruti


Mais non


----------



## Hérisson (31 Octobre 2007)

batiston a dit:


> on ne cite pas les photos !
> 
> Bein ouais j'ai l'air d'un abruti
> Malheureusement &#231;a va &#234;tre dur de changer &#231;a maintenant...Et ce n'est que le d&#233;but d'une longue s&#233;rie !
> ...



t'as peut &#234;tre l'air un peu crisp&#233;


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Octobre 2007)

[
(Hommage &#224; un "Popol Style" un peu revisit&#233;, en fait...   )​
Je ne me rappelais pas l'avoir post&#233;e celle-l&#224;.


----------



## David_b (31 Octobre 2007)

Human-Fly a dit:


> human-fly


tu portes bien ton pseudo avec ces gros yeux noirs


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Octobre 2007)

... Ben en fait c'est comme à la maison...


----------



## macaronique (31 Octobre 2007)

L&#224;, au moins, j'avais un pr&#233;texte, mais ici... il faut avouer que je suis compl&#232;tement dingue. Mais je l'assume.


----------



## stephaaanie (31 Octobre 2007)

Il reste quelques chaises libres au fond à gauche et le frigo est plein.
Démerdez-vous pour trouver, j'vais pas tout vous dire.


----------



## Lalla (31 Octobre 2007)

​




( compressionache, toujours... et non, j'ai pas de mickey dans le nez )


----------



## kisbizz (1 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Novembre 2007)

Stop Flood. 




Joyeuse Toussaint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## freakstepper (1 Novembre 2007)

de vivre..


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2007)

Merci m'sieur nountchak : zen :.​


----------



## Foguenne (1 Novembre 2007)

Human-Fly a dit:


> [
> (Hommage à un "Popol Style" un peu revisité, en fait...   )​
> Je ne me rappelais pas l'avoir postée celle-là.




Bon, j'ai fait une boulette. 
Je voulais citer le message et en fait j'ai édité celui d'Human-Fly. 

Bref, on ne devrait pas donner le pouvoir d'édition à n'importe qui.   

Excuse-moi Human-Fly, reposte ton autoportrait très stylé.


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2007)

J'ai toujours dit que les modos de portfolio ne servaient qu'&#224; foutre le bordel.


----------



## Foguenne (1 Novembre 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> J'ai toujours dit que les modos de portfolio ne servaient qu'à foutre le bordel.



Sur ce coup là, tu n'as pas tord.


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Novembre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Je ne me rappelais pas l'avoir postée celle-là.





Foguenne a dit:


> Bon, j'ai fait une boulette.
> Je voulais citer le message et en fait j'ai édité celui d'Human-Fly.
> 
> Bref, on ne devrait pas donner le pouvoir d'édition à n'importe qui.
> ...


Donc re-voici mon hommage à l'inimitable "Popol Style" ... :style: Un peu revisité par votre serviteur.  








*( Click to zoom. :style: ) *






​


----------



## Lalla (1 Novembre 2007)

Trop fashion les lunettes! 
JE LES VEUX !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lumai (1 Novembre 2007)




----------



## fredintosh (1 Novembre 2007)

:rose: Beaucoup d'hésitation avant de poster cet autoportrait :
1. Crainte de ne pas être dans la charte... mais bon, après moultes recadrages et filtres, je crois avoir réussi à faire quelque chose qui ne paraisse pas indécent ou impudique.
(Sinon, je présente mes excuses au modo qui devra effacer ce post)
2. Crainte de paraître narcissique. Donc, je me justifie : en fait, c'est parti du fait qu'après quelques problèmes de santé (mais guéris), j'ai fort opportunément perdu quelques kilos et donc j'ai voulu immortaliser cet état de grâce  , avant de reprendre un état de graisse. :rateau: 
Donc oui, c'est un peu du narcissisme, mais comme c'est éphémère, j'en profite.  :style:


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2007)




----------



## kisbizz (3 Novembre 2007)

en fin de compte elle est bof .....a une prochaine fois


----------



## IceandFire (3 Novembre 2007)




----------



## clampin (4 Novembre 2007)




----------



## kisbizz (4 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Sindanárië (4 Novembre 2007)

_je voudrais pas gener le fil du sujet : qqun &#224; l'adresse de la galerie qui regroupe tous les AP ?:rose:_


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2007)

http://blog.macg.co/archives/2007/08/21/3179-autoportraits/


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Novembre 2007)

Merci Supermok'tt pour le lien  connaissait pas ce blog... (Benjamin ressemble à A.Juppé sur sa photo lol )


----------



## Eniluap (4 Novembre 2007)

... pour hier!


​


----------



## alèm (4 Novembre 2007)




----------



## kisbizz (4 Novembre 2007)




----------



## alèm (4 Novembre 2007)

_point trop n'en faut&#8230; point trop&#8230;
_


----------



## ScubaARM (4 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2007)

_Elle m'avait dit que Prokoviev ber&#231;ait la t&#233;t&#233;e. Que le Satie engluait le reveil rue perdante. Que les Supertramp sonnaient le midi de Colmar. Le Munster respirait seulement quand Keith Jarrett hurlait apr&#232;s ce vieux Bechstein. Une Alsace. Saint-Louis. France-Allemagne-Suisse. 19h45. Un chez soi. Le tuner arri&#233;r&#233; qui cr&#233;pite du Vian._
Ce con, il l'&#233;teint.​


----------



## alèm (5 Novembre 2007)

_ Comment ai-je pu seulement
&#202;tre aussi b&#234;te ?
On m'avait pr&#233;venu
Voici la v&#233;rit&#233; nue
Manquerait
Plus que le mauvais temps
S'y mette,
Une goutte de pluie et
J'aurais vraiment tout perdu_​


----------



## da capo (5 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## Picouto (6 Novembre 2007)

Posté devant la fenêtre
 Je guette
 Les âmes esseulées
 A la faveur de l'automne

 Posté devant la fenêtre
 Je regrette
 De n'y avoir songé
 Maintenant que tu m'abandonnes ​ ​


----------



## dool (6 Novembre 2007)

[...]
_*Un, deux, trois, quatre
Un peu comme on fredonne
De vieilles mélodies

Rivé devant le téléphone
J'attends
Que tu daignes m'appeler
Que tu te décides enfin*_
[...]​


----------



## alèm (6 Novembre 2007)

_pour les deux rigolos au-dessus : c'est ici

 
_


----------



## Beroth (6 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Grug (6 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Dendrimere (7 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## dool (7 Novembre 2007)

*RIP
 rital égoïste*



​


----------



## ScubaARM (7 Novembre 2007)

Rasé = pas de soleil 
Shorty = plongée en fosse avec mes élèves - et vous c'est pour quand le grand bleu ? 



​
MF1 013745 (Marshal Fédéral 1ère classe  )
Ika Haki©


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## Picouto (9 Novembre 2007)

"Never said thank you, never said please 
never gave reason to believe 
So as it stands, I remain on my knees 
Good lovers make great enemies" ​


----------



## dool (9 Novembre 2007)

_Please *bleed*
So I know that you are real
So I know that you can feel
The damage that you've done
Who have I become
To myself I am numb, I am numb, I am numb_​


----------



## cachou8723 (9 Novembre 2007)

_lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll"Moi c'est vers toi que je tends les bras  
__llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll__Quand ça ne va pas 
__lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll__Ma  cervelle et mes sentiments 
__lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll__Je te les donne 
__lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll__Ils sont pour toi 
__lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll__Le reste on en reparlera "_


----------



## manulemafatais (11 Novembre 2007)

Minuterie trop courte :rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (11 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Eniluap (11 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## Tyite Bulle (11 Novembre 2007)




----------



## kisbizz (12 Novembre 2007)

dit : je suis bien debout contre un mur ......


----------



## tirhum (12 Novembre 2007)

&#201;DIT : Grug


----------



## Grug (12 Novembre 2007)




----------



## kisbizz (12 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> [photos[/CENTER]
> 
> dit : je suis bien debout contre un mur ......



mon edit c'etait suite a un gentil  cb où on me demandait 
"Tu étais allongée et tu as redressé la photo? ....."


par la suite a mon edit j'ai recu :
"Debout contre un mur.....   Tu étais seule ?? "

sans compter le reste......

franchement on ne peut pas faire plus bas et .......c'est moi celle qui ne pige jamais rien ?:mouais: 

cette photo etait destiné a "l'enterrement" de starmac mais vu la tournure et la fermeture du thread je l'a posté ici

le titre :  *INCONSOLABLE * aurait du vous mettre sur la piste, mais surement pas voir ou immaginer des choses qui n'ont pas eu lieu d'etre.......vous etes lourds !!!!


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Novembre 2007)

très joli Grug 


Comment ça vous avez enterré Starmac ? vous avez fait quoi de Starmac ? :hein:


----------



## Nobody (12 Novembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> vous avez fait quoi de Starmac ? :hein:



Oh, rien. Juste une reprise.


----------



## alèm (12 Novembre 2007)

j'ai "effac&#233;" deux messages, non ce n'est pas 1984, &#231;a s'appelle la mod&#233;ration
. Car il me semble que il faudrait que les anciens relisent la charte. D&#233;j&#224; que les messages &#224; tendance crue me saoulent lorsqu'ils suivent le post d'une demoiselle &#224; soutien-gorge alors quand aucune pointe de volont&#233; &#233;rotisante ne pointe, &#231;a m'agace. et je ne parle pas des messages crues qui s'adressent &#224; des demoiselles mineures*.

Alors soit vous avez oubli&#233; les fonctions MP ou les points discos, soit il y a comme un probl&#232;me.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Novembre 2007)

Kes tu veux, y a pu de saison mon bon rémi... des poussées d'hormones en plein novembre... qui est, rappelons le, le mois de la fête des saints...  :sleep:


----------



## dofre b (13 Novembre 2007)

pour calmer les pousser d'ore mone !!!!!





:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Lalla (13 Novembre 2007)

Ouais...

*C'ETAIT MIEUX EN 1984*





​


----------



## tirhum (13 Novembre 2007)

J'en ai mis un autre là...
Un des perso d'une BD devant me ressembler, je gribouille; je ne vais donc pas envahir ce fil (ici) avec mes crobards....


----------



## batiston (13 Novembre 2007)




----------



## kisbizz (14 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Novembre 2007)




----------



## mademoisellecha (14 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> cherche coiffeur pour tifs rebelles..



Force est de constater que, de son côté, Tintin a arrêté les recherches.


----------



## mado (14 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## Bibabelou (16 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Novembre 2007)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Novembre 2007)

On dirait Eddy Murphy &#224; poil dans un tunnel avec une plume de corbeau dans la raie...


----------



## ScubaARM (16 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## vousti (17 Novembre 2007)

SCUBARM  c'est qui le mec à lunettes à coté de toi* *


----------



## joanes (17 Novembre 2007)




----------



## mademoisellecha (19 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## Virpeen (20 Novembre 2007)

On ne rigole pas tous les jours... :rose: 




Edit : juste un petit changement, pour vous faire moins peur...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Novembre 2007)




----------



## bebert (21 Novembre 2007)




----------



## alèm (22 Novembre 2007)

_nan, franchement, ya des fois, vous me faites ch
_


----------



## Pierrou (22 Novembre 2007)

Bon... un pitit autoportrait fait sur un coup de tête pendant la manif de cet aprèm.... 

_Quand j'aurai réussi à réduire l'image comme y faut...  ... j'vas y arriver, si, si... _


----------



## da capo (22 Novembre 2007)




----------



## dofre b (23 Novembre 2007)




----------



## ScubaARM (24 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## Bibabelou (24 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2007)

..




..​


----------



## Lalla (25 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Pierrou (25 Novembre 2007)

Bon... très classique hein... Et habillé çui là.. 






_Décidément, je l'aime bien, ce ptit Lumix_ :love:


----------



## islacoulxii (25 Novembre 2007)

*Instant de joie*








.​


----------



## jahrom (26 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Grug (26 Novembre 2007)




----------



## dofre b (26 Novembre 2007)

plouf !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2007)

si, si, j'y suis.


----------



## mademoisellecha (26 Novembre 2007)

T'es passé faire une bise à Scuba?


----------



## ScubaARM (26 Novembre 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> T'es passé faire une bise à Scuba?



c'est tout comme


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Novembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> des truites



T'es lequel des 5?


----------



## mademoisellecha (27 Novembre 2007)

_ça bosse dur..._



​


----------



## alèm (28 Novembre 2007)

_Pas plus mais ayant cassé mes anciennes lunettes, voici les nouvelles ! (ce n'est qu'un prétexte hein ! )





_


----------



## Aurélie85 (29 Novembre 2007)

ça fait loucher, carrément


----------



## IceandFire (30 Novembre 2007)

Beethoven is a photographer...


----------



## desertea (30 Novembre 2007)




----------



## mado (2 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## naturalbornsamy (2 Décembre 2007)




----------



## joanes (2 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2007)




----------



## ScubaARM (3 Décembre 2007)

Le nikon, c'est pas le mien​


----------



## macmarco (4 Décembre 2007)




----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2007)




----------



## manulemafatais (5 Décembre 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (5 Décembre 2007)




----------



## mademoisellecha (5 Décembre 2007)

_matins 






_​


----------



## WebOliver (6 Décembre 2007)




----------



## desertea (6 Décembre 2007)




----------



## alèm (6 Décembre 2007)

suis content de m'être acheté un 24" !!

et les petits écrans alors !!


----------



## desertea (7 Décembre 2007)

Oups !! 
Je ne peux plus "éditer" pour shrinker la photo !! 
( en cas, merci de supprimer le post ) :rose:


----------



## cachou8723 (7 Décembre 2007)




----------



## flotow (7 Décembre 2007)

cachou8723 a dit:


> Photo



j'aime bien le lapin :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Décembre 2007)

hop hop hop reçu ma Ibanez et mon Marshall :love: 

Guitare :





Ampli :





Encore guitare :





And Again :


----------



## thescreaminghand (8 Décembre 2007)

L'homme des cavernes a le droit d'avoir des vacances  en plus il se nourrit de peu de choses, quelques pistaches, de la feta et des dolmas


----------



## freakstepper (8 Décembre 2007)

so fresh


----------



## DarkLord (8 Décembre 2007)

désolé, pas grand chose en stock (peu d'AP et pas d'APN), donc un coup de PhotoBooth à 2h33 pour vous faire coucou  

voilu voilu...

PS: désolé, suis un peu un boulet de nioube, j'ai pas encore bien capté comment afficher l'image en grand et en joûli dans le message (comme vous z'autres) et non en tant que sale miniature rikiki attachée... :rose:


----------



## flotow (8 Décembre 2007)

DarkLord a dit:


> désolé, pas grand chose en stock (peu d'AP et pas d'APN), donc un coup de PhotoBooth à 2h33 pour vous faire coucou
> 
> voilu voilu...
> 
> PS: désolé, suis un peu un boulet de nioube, j'ai pas encore bien capté comment afficher l'image en grand et en joûli dans le message (comme vous z'autres) et non en tant que sale miniature rikiki attachée... :rose:



Photobooth t'as flashé, ca c'est sur


----------



## alèm (8 Décembre 2007)

hep, tu penses pouvoir poster ici sans autoportrait ? sans déc'&#8230;


----------



## DarkLord (8 Décembre 2007)

this one is an AP!!
pas eu le temps d'arriver assez vite après le retardateur pour bien prendre la pose...


----------



## ScubaARM (8 Décembre 2007)

Déclenchement mal réglé, mais autoportrait tout de même



​


----------



## macaronique (8 Décembre 2007)

Déclenchement bien réglé, mais flou tout de même


​


----------



## ScubaARM (8 Décembre 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> Déclenchement bien réglé, mais flou tout de même
> ​





Plus que 13 et on fait une équipe​


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (8 Décembre 2007)

Tout bien réglé _(enfin je croyais...)_ et flou quand même






​


----------



## macinside (8 Décembre 2007)

Small is beautiful


----------



## Foguenne (9 Décembre 2007)

C'est plus sportif les AP à bout de bras au 20D + 580 EX qu'à l'Ixus mais le résultat est plus sympa aussi.


----------



## Lalis (9 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## CheepnisAroma (10 Décembre 2007)

Lalis a dit:


> on ne cite pas les photos, merci d'en tenir compte​



:love: :love: :love: ​


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2007)

attention, la prochaine fois ce sera écrit en rouge&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (10 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Sindanárië (10 Décembre 2007)

Franchement Foguenne, c'est affreux, je trouve que tu ressembles à Austin Powers.


----------



## Grug (10 Décembre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> chesse​




c'est un montage 

le Foguenne en carton est le même que sur la photo précédente


----------



## macaronique (11 Décembre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> le Foguenne en carton est le même que sur la photo précédente


Je m'en doutais !


----------



## jahrom (11 Décembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Franchement Foguenne, c'est affreux, je trouve que tu ressembles à Austin Powers.




Si on lui ajoute ta coupe de cheveux, C'EST Austin Power.


----------



## Foguenne (11 Décembre 2007)

Non mais heuuuu. 
Bon, un petit AP ?


----------



## jahrom (11 Décembre 2007)

avec l'iPhone, c'est tendance.


----------



## macaronique (11 Décembre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Bon, un petit AP ?


D'accord, un p'tit cadeau. 







Photo prise le 17 décembre 2006.


----------



## mado (11 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## dofre b (11 Décembre 2007)




----------



## da capo (11 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## nico/ (13 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Dendrimere (13 Décembre 2007)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (13 Décembre 2007)

aller un petit coucou!  maintenant vous savez ce que font les projectionnistes pendants les séances....


----------



## DarkLord (13 Décembre 2007)




----------



## kisbizz (13 Décembre 2007)

naturalbornsamy a dit:


> un  projectionniste[/QUOTE]
> 
> le frere caché de Foguenne ???? :eek: :eek: :eek:


----------



## naturalbornsamy (13 Décembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> le frere caché de Foguenne ????



:mouais:


----------



## Lalla (13 Décembre 2007)

"In my solitude
You haunt me
With dreadful ease
Of days gone by

In my solitude
You taunt me
With memories
That never die

I sit in my chair
And filled with despair
There's no one could be so sad
With gloom everywhere
I sit and i stare
I know that i'll soon go mad

In my solitude
I'm afraid
Dear lord above
Send back my love"

Billie Holiday​


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Décembre 2007)




----------



## mado (14 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## Bibabelou (14 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2007)




----------



## chounim (14 Décembre 2007)

plop! mon nouveau joujou me plait bien


----------



## maiwen (14 Décembre 2007)

un tout petit des galeries lafayette


----------



## jahrom (15 Décembre 2007)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (15 Décembre 2007)




----------



## jahrom (15 Décembre 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> miroirs



Puisque vous êtes plusieurs à me demander ou j'ai pris cette photo, alors voilà : il s'agit des miroirs des wc du curieux, un spaghetti bar, dans le marais.
On ne marche pas droit quand on ressort de la dedans, vous êtes prévenus.


----------



## ScubaARM (15 Décembre 2007)

On devrait se faire une razzia d'AP dans la galerie des glaces du château de Versailles

N'empêche !!!???? se serait cool 




​


----------



## Lalis (15 Décembre 2007)

Mes camarades de jeu me pardonneront (ou pas...) ce petit traficotage...  
   

Allez, amusez-vous !
 




_NB : cette animation provient d'un site commercial d'articles de bureau : si cela contrevient à la Charte, je m'en excuse auprès des modos et comprends que le message doive être effacé._


----------



## ScubaARM (15 Décembre 2007)

EXCELLENT Le truc de Lalis


----------



## kisbizz (15 Décembre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> bonnet connu


encore un autre frere de Foguenne ?  



Paul , faut faire quelque chose , t'en a encore beaucoup de freres caché ? 

de toute façon , tu es le meilleur...normal, t'es l'original    :love:


----------



## maiwen (15 Décembre 2007)

le mieux c'est quand meme human fly, il regarde bien dans les yeux au moins


----------



## Grug (16 Décembre 2007)




----------



## macaronique (16 Décembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> encore un autre frere de Foguenne ?


Mais non, il a le même bonnet que moi aussi, donc c'est mon frère caché à moi.

Oui, je vais poster un AP mais d'abord il faut dormir.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Décembre 2007)




----------



## WebOliver (16 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (16 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (17 Décembre 2007)




----------



## JPTK (17 Décembre 2007)




----------



## maiwen (17 Décembre 2007)

voilà, pour rattraper celui d'avantqui était pas terrible


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Décembre 2007)




----------



## dool (18 Décembre 2007)




----------



## CouleurSud (18 Décembre 2007)




----------



## mado (18 Décembre 2007)

dool a dit:


> Belle imaginaire​




Elle aurait pu faire un tour ici, aussi 

(k)


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Décembre 2007)

* ( Click to zoom.  )*


​


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Décembre 2007)

le schtroumpf joyeux!!!


----------



## Lalla (19 Décembre 2007)




----------



## MamaCass (20 Décembre 2007)

Ah !!! enfin !!! un peu de chaleur solaire :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2007)




----------



## kaos (20 Décembre 2007)

Voici un aperçu des effets spéciaux proposés par les logiciels fournis avec webcam sur pc ..... on est tous sur le cul hein ? 

Je rend hommage à leur créativité et leur efforts ..... et je me presse de retourner sur mon macbook


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Décembre 2007)




----------



## JPTK (20 Décembre 2007)




----------



## maiwen (21 Décembre 2007)

jptk : j'aime bien, on dirait un berger  mais avec les cheveux plus long ce serait mieux ^^

cela dit, comme j'ai pas le droit de parler sans poster bah  




ps : c'est pas faux jahrom. mais toi t'en as encore un ptit peu on dirait ! ... ptet plus du coté droit que du gauche ...


----------



## JPTK (21 Décembre 2007)




----------



## macaronique (22 Décembre 2007)

Aéroport international de Singapour, Porte E5


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Décembre 2007)




----------



## mado (22 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## cachou8723 (23 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## IceandFire (25 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (25 Décembre 2007)

c'est quoi detinu ?


----------



## Lalla (25 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## DarkLord (26 Décembre 2007)




----------



## mado (27 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Décembre 2007)

C'est un autoportrait, ça?
Il vole tout seul derrière un bar ton appareil photo? :mouais:


----------



## Virpeen (29 Décembre 2007)

Mue du matin, entrain...  




:affraid:


----------



## lumai (30 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## chandler_jf (30 Décembre 2007)

lumai a dit:


> ​



cette fille là, elle est terrible.
Je me ferai bien un musée avec elle, 
Et un bisou sous le gui :love:

_Bon j'ai pas d'AP, mais il y aura une MAJ de la galerie ... ça ira ??? _


----------



## g.robinson (31 Décembre 2007)




----------



## meskh (31 Décembre 2007)




----------



## joubichou (31 Décembre 2007)




----------



## da capo (1 Janvier 2008)




----------



## vleroy (2 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## ScubaARM (2 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Janvier 2008)




----------



## meskh (3 Janvier 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## lumai (3 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## mado (3 Janvier 2008)

Disparition​


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2008)

Peur sur le vil


----------



## stef48 (5 Janvier 2008)

Loupé!


----------



## stef48 (5 Janvier 2008)

-Et là ?
-Ben c'est mieux mais c'est encore pas çà. Cherche encore.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2008)

stef48 a dit:


> -Et là ?
> -Ben c'est mieux mais c'est encore pas çà. Cherche encore.



Pitin  Microapp sort des bouquins sur le Mac ? Jean Claude Olivier à viré sa cutie ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

Non ? Ah, il est devenu adepte de la "realpolitik" ? ah bon !


----------



## IceandFire (5 Janvier 2008)

Yesterday night...


----------



## meskh (5 Janvier 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> Yesterday night...



magnifique portrait qui aurait même pu avoir sa place dans l'Avatarotoportrait


----------



## Didjo (5 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## alèm (6 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Grug (6 Janvier 2008)




----------



## tristelle (6 Janvier 2008)

En plein travaux 




(suis à gauche, et à droite c'est ma chérie )


----------



## Lalla (7 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## iNano (7 Janvier 2008)

Pas très original mais du coup ça me ressemble ! :rateau:


----------



## kisbizz (7 Janvier 2008)

hier j'ai croquée la galette et .... la feve    


me voilà reine


----------



## mamyblue (7 Janvier 2008)

Je me suis prise en autoportrait avec l'aînée de mes petites-filles 





​


----------



## macaronique (8 Janvier 2008)

Vers la fin de ma "Swiss Party" dimanche après-midi (c'est pourquoi il n'y a plus de chocolat sur la table )


----------



## benao (8 Janvier 2008)

autoportrait comme si j'avais les proportions d'une statue grecque : 
:rateau: 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Tyite Bulle (9 Janvier 2008)

Sur les hanches ou dans les cheveux, tant que le bruit reste là ...


----------



## kwaidan (9 Janvier 2008)

Eh ben en voilà une bonne idée 
vous pouvez toujours aller jeter un coup d'oeil a mon site aussi et dites-moi ce que vous en pensez ? 

www.msoucy.com


----------



## alèm (9 Janvier 2008)

*merci de relire le premier message du sujet, sinon je me fâche tout rouge ! 
*


----------



## Tyite Bulle (10 Janvier 2008)

Mouais .... ben je crois que j'y arrive pu:mouais: 






"je veux pas couper les ponts, juste m'en éloigner, faut bien que les gens puissent traverser ..." 
(oui, c'est ma période Melle K. non, je ne m'appelle pas Katherine [ et non, on ne me dit pas "t bonne" ]. Corps-nichons. Et nà. )


----------



## jahrom (10 Janvier 2008)

Tyite Bulle a dit:


> Mouais .... ben je crois que j'y arrive pu:mouais:
> 
> 
> "je veux pas couper les ponts, juste m'en éloigner, faut bien que les gens puissent traverser ..."
> (oui, c'est ma période Melle K. non, je ne m'appelle pas Katherine [ et non, on ne me dit pas "t bonne" ]. Corps-nichons. Et nà. )



t bonne


----------



## Khoré (10 Janvier 2008)




----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

bienvenue !  (et pour une fois, je vais dire que c'est presque trop petit )


----------



## Khoré (10 Janvier 2008)

et oui celle là elle a ete faite avec une isigth donc toute petite resolution


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

je cite Tyite Bulle :



> 17:46
> non ça m'a pas choqué, ça m'a fait sourire, tout va bien


à l'attention d'untel qui s'inquiétait&#8230;


----------



## mado (10 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

_il me fallait une nouvelle photo pour facebook et je venais de rendre visite à ma charmante coiffeuse_​


----------



## kisbizz (11 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> on ne cite pas les photos mêmes celles des beaux modérateurs





alèm a dit:


> on ne cite pas les photos mêmes celles des beaux modérateurs



elle est où la diference ? 

haa oui, les tif il ne sont plus raplapla mais relevé  :rateau: ......j'epere que tu as pas payé trop cher le coup du gel


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> elle est où la diference ?


La première, il a repéré une photo trop lourde ou un post sans photo, il fronce les sourcils.

La seconde, il voit un bel autoportrait, il sourit (enfin, un peu)


----------



## alèm (11 Janvier 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> elle est où la diference ?
> 
> haa oui, les tif il ne sont plus raplapla mais relevé  :rateau: ......j'epere que tu as pas payé trop cher le coup du gel



la différence ? au moins deux mois et ils sont plus longs sur la première&#8230; et sinon, il n'y a pas de gel, c'est juste la sueur amassée et un passage de main dans les cheveux (je suis aussi grave en sueur sur la première, c'est un peu comme ça quand je descends du vélo et que je suis allé à fond)



PonkHead a dit:


> La première, il a repéré une photo trop lourde ou un post sans photo, il fronce les sourcils.
> 
> La seconde, il voit un bel autoportrait, il sourit (enfin, un peu)



la première c'est suite à une rupture, la deuxième c'est suite à rien. 
dans le jeu des 7 erreurs, j'ai aussi changé de lunettes, celles de la première ayant stupidement cassé (étrangement à l'endroit où j'appuie mon appareil photo&#8230; )

et heureusement que je suis allé voir ma charmante coiffeuse parce que je commençais à tendre vers le look Begnigni&#8230;


----------



## jpmiss (11 Janvier 2008)

Suite à cette news


Amok a dit:


> Un ami dun officier abattu en Irak a publié ses derniers mots sur son blog.


un banni de portofolio m'a demandé de poster cet AP posthume:






Paix a son âme.


----------



## mado (11 Janvier 2008)

Et il a choisi quoi ? 
Incinération ou taxidermie ?


----------



## jahrom (11 Janvier 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Suite à cette news
> 
> un banni de portofolio m'a demandé de poster cet AP posthume:
> 
> Paix a son âme.



Mais c'est qu'il est bien gaulé..... :mouais:



.... José Bové.


----------



## esope (11 Janvier 2008)




----------



## benao (12 Janvier 2008)

autoportrait comme si j'étais dans une BD : 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## maiwen (12 Janvier 2008)

hum autoportrait comme si  ... j'étais dans _My Blueberry Nights_


----------



## meskh (12 Janvier 2008)

Trop grosse photo :rose:

Désolé


----------



## Picouto (12 Janvier 2008)

Pas mal : 1310 px et près de 300 ko...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2008)

_Jarhom, tu pourras dire à ta douce que ses voeux sont exaucés. 
eudith: Mici ma So' :rose:_


----------



## naturalbornsamy (12 Janvier 2008)




----------



## kaos (13 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2008)

naturalbornsamy a dit:


> http://images3.hiboox.com/images/0208/9yzrwpvz.jpg



The Foguenne's touch (manque plus que le bonnet andin) ?


----------



## joanes (13 Janvier 2008)




----------



## kisbizz (13 Janvier 2008)

dimanche matin


----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2008)

naturalbornsamy a dit:


> bon je suis d'accord c'est limite de l'autoportarait, mais c'est mon boitier ça compte quand même



_alors en autoportrait, il n'y a pas de limites, c'est binaire l'autoportrait, c'est pas comme un feu rouge. Ce n'est pas un autoportrait donc ce n'est pas un autoportrait.

j'espère que tu comprendras (comme tu l'as souvent fait ! )
_


----------



## jpmiss (13 Janvier 2008)

a effacer, grillé par alèm :rateau:


----------



## naturalbornsamy (13 Janvier 2008)

bon tanpis, mais en même temps c'est dure de ce prendre en photo en même temps que faire des bolas et le tout sans se cramer la tronche 
j'essaireai à l'occasion


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Janvier 2008)




----------



## IceandFire (13 Janvier 2008)




----------



## arno1x (13 Janvier 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> dimanche matin
> 
> on ne cite pas les photos, j'ai pourtant cru que c'était marqué au-dessus&#8230;​



Et bien là aussi j'aime, lumineuse personne qui fait de l'ombre au dieu soleil.   :love:
Arno


----------



## alèm (14 Janvier 2008)

tu peux aimer, c'est preuve que tu as bon goût mais si tu pouvais avoir aussi le bon goût de lire le premier message du sujet, ça serait gentil, merci. 





je souris mais je suis en deuil ​


----------



## arno1x (14 Janvier 2008)

pardon, pardon, Mea-Culpa, je ne recommencerai plus, même si il y en a qui s'en foute :rateau: 
Arno


----------



## Amok (14 Janvier 2008)

Edit : j'ai privilégié un angle qui ne montre pas les images originales de Dendrimère, lila et autres photographes connus qui m'ont offert des tirages originaux afin d'éviter de payer des droits de repro ! Pour les autres, vous êtes dans d'autres pièces. Et Miro, à droite, bah voilà...

 Edit 2, pour le modérateur : quand tu veux, avec plaisir, et pas juste parce que je t'ai croisé, mais parce que ce que tu fais est....

Edit 3 : pour les autres : ouaip, c'est de là que je vous bannis ​


----------



## Onra (15 Janvier 2008)

J'ai retrouvé cet autoportrait :







Au passage, ça faisait longtemps que j'étais pas passé dans le coin. Je vois que certains sont toujours présent


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Janvier 2008)

marrant ça, tu as les doigts tous pointus...
:rateau:


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2008)

_Onra, Onra&#8230; non vraiment ça ne me dit rien&#8230;  
_


----------



## mademoisellecha (15 Janvier 2008)




----------



## lumai (15 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## GroDan (15 Janvier 2008)

Ah ! L'odeur du béton frais au petit matin...



​


----------



## macmarco (16 Janvier 2008)




----------



## kaos (16 Janvier 2008)

Elles sont toute belles, belles, belles,  commeuuh   le jour ..... na na ana ana a a


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Janvier 2008)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (16 Janvier 2008)

hum la bonne tête dans le pâté en sortie de métro :mouais: (photo de portable)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

Multi autoportrait​


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2008)

Finir quelqu'un à la poêle, mon rêve depuis tout petit.


----------



## Amok (16 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## Amok (16 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## mado (16 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Janvier 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *



​


----------



## Aladisse (17 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Amok (17 Janvier 2008)

Réponse à l'AP précédent : c'est ici.​


----------



## Craquounette (17 Janvier 2008)

.
.


.
.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2008)

Amok a dit:


> http://pr.photographies.free.fr/pbp/pbp110.jpg
> 
> 
> Réponse à l'AP précédent : c'est ici.​



Tiens, t'as invité Laurent ?


----------



## jahrom (18 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Mops Argo (18 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## dool (20 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Khoré (20 Janvier 2008)

macmarco a dit:


> moi non par contre&#8230;



whaou suis jalouse lol


----------



## Khoré (21 Janvier 2008)

hi hi forcement tu as eu l'idee avant moi


----------



## lumai (21 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## naturalbornsamy (21 Janvier 2008)

premier autoportrait avec mon canon 28mm f1.8 (je remercie une fois de plus ce qui me l'on conseillé (merci IceandFire))


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2008)

xième autoportrait avec mon K800i que personne ne m'a conseillé (merci Sybatori quand même ) 
et saleté de tondeuse qui a réduit ma barbe rousse à néant, reste plus qu'à attendre que ça repousse donc&#8230;​


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2008)




----------



## kisbizz (22 Janvier 2008)

flou volontaire ....


----------



## tirhum (23 Janvier 2008)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (24 Janvier 2008)




----------



## alèm (26 Janvier 2008)

oui, c'est mon "lit" et là-bas sous mon Durst 305 (qui attend un Durst 601 pour voisin), (info aussi pour mackie) la malette noire, c'est l'un de mes deux Pradovit (Colorplan inside)​


----------



## Bibabelou (26 Janvier 2008)

j'l'aurais pas déjà postée en macro celle-là...:hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> http://netivot.free.fr/septentrion/zimmer1.jpg
> 
> 
> oui, c'est mon "lit" et là-bas sous mon Durst 305 (qui attend un Durst 601 pour voisin), (info aussi pour mackie) la malette noire, c'est l'un de mes deux Pradovit (Colorplan inside)​



Pitin© la technologie "sans fil" à encore du terrain à conquérir


----------



## kisbizz (27 Janvier 2008)

un sourire....enfin


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2008)

parce qu'il est rare que mes yeux soient réellement bleus (plutôt que gris-verts)​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> parce qu'il est rare que mes yeux soient réellement bleus (plutôt que gris-verts)


Euh ! Je ne sais plus où je l'ai lu, mais quelqu'un avait fait une remarque au sujet de couleurs ou d'absences de couleurs qui ne se retrouvaient pas dans la nature....


----------



## kisbizz (27 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> parce qu'il est rare que mes yeux soient réellement bleus



les miens il le sont .... toujours.... ils sont beaux ok , mais .... 
je ne suis pas sure d'etre gagnante sur ce coup car  ils ne sont pas trop top ,voir carrement flop , niveau vue :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! Je ne sais plus où je l'ai lu, mais quelqu'un avait fait une remarque au sujet de couleurs ou d'absences de couleurs qui ne se retrouvaient pas dans la nature....



mes yeux changent de couleur assez habituellement et la couleur que tu leur vois là est la bonne couleur avec juste un poil de contraste

c'est un de mes profs de peinture qui a dit ça, j'adore ses gravures d'ailleurs 

on peut revenir au sujet ? merci


----------



## macaronique (29 Janvier 2008)

Cliquez pour la suite  ​


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Janvier 2008)

Vache, ils poussent vite tes cheveux... :rateau:


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Vache, ils poussent vite tes cheveux... :rateau:



et sinon ?


----------



## meskh (29 Janvier 2008)




----------



## jahrom (29 Janvier 2008)

Bon essayez un peu d'originalité ! Nous fêtons tout de même les 3 ans de ce fil !! 

A vos appareils...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Bibabelou (29 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Melounette (30 Janvier 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Bon essayez un peu d'originalité ! Nous fêtons tout de même les 3 ans de ce fil !!
> 
> A vos appareils...


Ah bin là tu m'en demandes trop, hein.:rateau:

Mais bon j'ai cette petite chose là, je sais pas si je vous ai fait le coup déjà :





_ Sometimes it snows in april,
Sometimes il feel away...away..._

Et bon anniv' au fil.

Je fais bien la fille sombre, hein ?​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Janvier 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Je fais bien la fille sombre, hein ?



Ah... tu es donc une vraie brune...


----------



## Aladisse (30 Janvier 2008)

je savais pas faire original alors je me suis dis que j'allais faire du (demi) nu. pour compenser.
oui je sais c'est moins appétissant que melounette






Joyeux Anniversaire Autoportrait !!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2008)

Aladisse a dit:


> Photo d'un mec moche, sans originalité et sans talent.​


----------



## mado (30 Janvier 2008)

Pas appétissant pour deux sous.
Je suis bien d'accord.
C'est quand qu'on mange ?






​


----------



## IceandFire (30 Janvier 2008)

Happy Birthday Thread...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2008)




----------



## macmarco (31 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Joelaloose (31 Janvier 2008)

Mon nouveau bébé :love:


----------



## DarkLord (31 Janvier 2008)

AP avec le petit dernier... 






[/URL][/IMG]

(désolé pour la piètre qualité technique de cet AP...  )


----------



## josephsardin (1 Février 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 16155


----------



## kitetrip (3 Février 2008)

It's me


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2008)

zut flute crotte merde !


----------



## toys (5 Février 2008)

alème juste une petite question qui me triture le neurone encore actif (tu a combien de photo de toi?)






et na je flood pas.


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2008)

toys a dit:


> alème juste une petite question qui me triture le neurone encore actif (tu a combien de photo de toi?)



une/jour mais beaucoup moins que Roman Opalka


----------



## doudou83 (5 Février 2008)

*
 Joyeux anniversaire " Autoportrait " *​


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/galerie/data/500/medium/IMG2608.jpg
> *
> Joyeux anniversaire " Autoportrait " *​



Un rapport entre ton air fatigué et ce qu'on voit devant toi ?


----------



## lumai (5 Février 2008)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (6 Février 2008)




----------



## meskh (6 Février 2008)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2008)

Zobi ?...


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Février 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Zobi ?...


 pfff :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2008)

alèm a dit:


> une/jour mais beaucoup moins que Roman Opalka


 
roman opalka (au 22 juillet 2004) a peint 227 _détails_ (toile de 196 x 135). il est arrivé au nombre 5 486 028. il peint environ 380 nombres par jour...


----------



## cachou8723 (6 Février 2008)

​
I was bruised and battered
I couldn't tell what I felt
I was unrecognizable to myself
Saw my reflection in a window
Didn't know my own face
I walked the avenue 'til my legs felt like stone
I heard voices of friends vanished and gone
At night I hear the blood in my veins
Just as black and whispering as the rain
On the streets of Philadelphia

*Bruce Springsteen*​


----------



## Redoch (6 Février 2008)

​


----------



## alèm (7 Février 2008)

alèm a dit:


> zut flute crotte merde !



avamieu


----------



## Amok (7 Février 2008)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Février 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Bon essayez un peu d'originalité ! Nous fêtons tout de même les 3 ans de ce fil !!
> 
> A vos appareils...



  Une histoire d'anniversaire d'un thread à fêter, je crois...?  
  Un peu après la bataille, donc... :rateau: 






* ( Click to zoom.  )*


​


----------



## Bibabelou (8 Février 2008)

on va habiter là, au fond à gauche...


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2008)

pour info et parce que ça n'a rien à voir mais les talus datent surement de l'époque gallo-romaine vu la configuration. 




*PS : AMOK est prié de s'expliquer sur son AP !! *


----------



## jahrom (8 Février 2008)

Pour les 3 ans du fil, 3 fois plus de moi, de vous, de nous quoi...


----------



## Amok (8 Février 2008)

alèm a dit:


> *PS : AMOK est prié de s'expliquer sur son AP !! *



Savez-vous, très cher modérateur, utiliser le retardateur ?!  On peut voir dans le reflet des lunettes le piquet sur lequel était posé le boitier ! Alors camembert !


----------



## jahrom (8 Février 2008)

... et toujours plus de malow... :love:


----------



## jpmiss (8 Février 2008)

Tu devrais arrêter le soja: le &#339;strogènes te font pousser les nichons.


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Savez-vous, très cher modérateur, utiliser le retardateur ?!  On peut voir dans le reflet des lunettes le piquet sur lequel était posé le boitier ! Alors camembert !



la questin venait de jpmiss qui n'a pas eu les guts de vous la poser 

perso, moi j'm'en fous, je te fais confiance depuis notre denrière engueulade il y a 5 ans


----------



## Captain_X (8 Février 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tu devrais arrêter le soja: le strogènes te font pousser les nichons.




le reblochons ca fait pousser les nichons ... le soja, fait faire des beaux cacas


----------



## Bibabelou (8 Février 2008)

de plus en plus surprenant ce fil...


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2008)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> de plus en plus surprenant ce fil...


bah depuis que j'ai montré mes fesses je ne suis plus surpris


----------



## mado (8 Février 2008)

​


----------



## kisbizz (8 Février 2008)

il faut montrer  "plus" pour l'anniversaire de ce fil ?  

moi je reste  sage..... pour ce soir


----------



## JPTK (9 Février 2008)




----------



## jahrom (9 Février 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Belles boules



Sacrées boules dis donc


----------



## alèm (9 Février 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Sacrées boules dis donc



dis, si tu veux bien, j'aimerais que tes seuls posts (hors photo) dans ce sujet ne soient plus seulement des trucs ayant attrait au cul. ça me gonfle personnellement, ça en gonfle d'autres (administrateurs, modérateurs, membres) et ça réduit ta personnalité à "gros lourdaud" alors que tu vaux bien mieux que ça.  Perso, je n'ai pas envie que tu te complaises dans le rôle de Bigard qui personnellement ne m'a jamais fait rire (sauf quand il dit au Vatican prier plusieurs fois par jour mais c'est parce que le ridicule ne tue pas et que ce même ridicule me fait parfois rire).

je te remercie donc d'avance d'essayer d'étoffer un peu plus ta palette de messages dans les sujets de Portfolio. Je ne parle pas qu'en mon nom et ce message est là à la place d'une mesure. D'ailleurs ce message est là uniquement parce que tu es l'initiateur de ce sujet, en d'autres circonstances "da capo" t'aurait expliqué les différentes mesures coercitives que je suis capable d'appliquer, même aux gens que j'aime bien. (qui a dit surtout ? vous ne connaissez pas certains qui sont bannis depuis belle lurette de Portfolio alors&#8230

ce message est ici alors qu'il pourrait être en privé, c'est que c'est une réflexion générale sur les attitudes répétitives et pas très enrichissantes qu'on peut ompter sur les forums.
Ce message n'appelle bien entendu *aucun commentaire*, vous l'aurez compris.

sur ce bon ouikinde, le chien de garde* va se promener.

*dixit une liste trop longue&#8230; 


et pour qu'on en dise pas que je floode (c'est rigolo, parce qu'en fait je suis modérateur&#8230


----------



## jahrom (9 Février 2008)

Ok, message compris.  


Mais t'inquiètes, elles sont belles aussi tes boules Rémi...


----------



## naturalbornsamy (9 Février 2008)

Pour les 3 ans du fil j'aimerai faire partager mon bonheur




ma seule deception: les places en fosse sont parties en 1h 

edit; il ne sera, cependant, pas difficile d'y descendre:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2008)




----------



## Lastrada (10 Février 2008)




----------



## Captain_X (10 Février 2008)

une dernière avant l'invasion


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2008)

Tiens, un sujet duquel je suis pas banni....


----------



## Amok (10 Février 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Je sais, je ne suis pas modérateur.
> Et je sais aussi que ton post alèm n'appelait, je cite : "aucun commentaire"
> 
> Et pourtant, je vais faire un commentaire.
> ...





Nobody a dit:


> Je voudrais soutenir Jahrom publiquement en assumant totalement mes paroles comme je le fais partout. Le danger de la pensée unique est latent, on la rencontre de plus en plus souvent et de plus en plus ouvertement. On te dit: "ici c'est comme ça et si ça ne te plait pas, tu peux t'en aller". On confond l'appartenance à un groupe à de la manipulation mentale. On s'achète une bonne raison de faire des trucs pas sympas. Je ne parle pas nécessairement de Rémi avec qui, à l'instar de Jahrom, j'aurais plutôt des atomes crochus, ni d'autres personnes de ce site avec qui je n'en ai pas du tout, mais de tous ceux dans la vie réelle ou virtuelle qui manquent de respect aux autres, c'est-à-dire qui les instrumentalisent.
> 
> Valà. Je sais que tu me comprendras, Rémi et je ne t'en voudrai pas si tu m'éjectes de ce fil. De toute manière, je commence à avoir l'habitude et ça ne m'a jamais empêché de dormir.  Bises.



Vous ne trouvez pas que vous en faites un peu trop là ? le coeur des vierges choquées, ca va un moment. Il s'agit juste de ne pas "polluer" un fil dédié à la photo par des pages de commentaires sans fin entre chaque image. Tout simplement parce que si Jahrom en fait un, pourquoi pas Machprol, et pourquoi pas Ducon, et pourquoi pas Dugland ? Et à la fin ? Des dizaines de pages de commentaires de tout le monde. Comment ? Vous dites qu'il faut filtrer les commentaires pertinents des crétins ? Ah bon. Au nom de quoi ? Lui est malin, lui est con, lui est ancien, lui est nioube. Bah voyons. Donc, pensée unique acceptable si on est du bon côté du manche. C'est cool.

Si de légers débordements sont acceptables sur une image spécifique, il ne faut pas que cela devienne une habitude, c'est tout. Voilà ce que moi j'ai lu dans le post de Alem. Le coup de la "pensée unique", c'est vraiment du n'importe quoi dans le cas précis (et Rémi sait que je peux l'apprécier sans lui faire de cadeaux).  Alors on cesse là d'écrire des conneries qui vont finir sur le truc récurrent des modos fachos, gnagnagna, psychopates, gnagnagna et autres conneries.

De toute façon, c'est comme ca. Comme le disait justement un ancien violet : "un modérateur a toujours raison". J'ajouterais : "même quand il a tort".


----------



## Foguenne (10 Février 2008)

Tout est dit, il me semble, on repasse aux photos, merci.


----------



## Lalla (10 Février 2008)

​


----------



## IceandFire (12 Février 2008)

My Name is Ice...and..Fire...


----------



## kisbizz (12 Février 2008)




----------



## alèm (12 Février 2008)

toujours aussi -con-


----------



## jpmiss (13 Février 2008)

​


----------



## ange_63 (13 Février 2008)

ça f'sait longtemps


----------



## thescreaminghand (17 Février 2008)

Masque d'argile ou hulk palot??


----------



## kaos (17 Février 2008)

par ici


----------



## ScubaARM (17 Février 2008)

​


----------



## Mops Argo (17 Février 2008)

image ici si jamais ImageShack la squizze encore&#8230;


----------



## IceandFire (18 Février 2008)




----------



## alèm (18 Février 2008)

j'dois pas causer français&#8230; j'vais tenter en russe : 

*&#1080; &#1076;&#1083;&#1103; &#1088;&#1072;&#1079;&#1084;&#1077;&#1088;&#1072;?*


----------



## Virpeen (18 Février 2008)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (18 Février 2008)

@ Alèm: ton russe n'est pas excelent.... :rateau:
@IceandFire: en plus de superbes photos ce salop à de la bonne lecture et de bons gouts...:love:
et pour ne pas flooder, me voilà seul avec les quelques membres de ma batterie partie en local pour des répétitions en vue du concert de vendredi (20H au Gibus:rateau


----------



## mado (18 Février 2008)

Régler, apprivoiser, ne pas s'impatienter. Savoir apprécier la découverte. La manipulation. Avancer.








(k)​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2008)

..




..​


----------



## kaos (19 Février 2008)

naturalbornsamy a dit:


> Pour les 3 ans du fil j'aimerai faire partager mon bonheur
> 
> ma seule deception: les places en fosse sont parties en 1h
> 
> edit; il ne sera, cependant, pas difficile d'y descendre:rateau:


 


Pour moi ce sera NEUBAUTEN



neubauten


----------



## alèm (19 Février 2008)

tu vas croire que je le fais exprès mais non...
je vais croire que tu le fais exprès mais non...

bref...


----------



## GroDan (20 Février 2008)

​


----------



## JPTK (20 Février 2008)

ps : merci pour tous les CDB pour le précédent AP ! La prochaine fois j'enlève le bas !! ^^


----------



## eyescarz (20 Février 2008)

Cette autoportrait ne me représente pas du tout......je suis beaucoup plus joyeux en vrai 






Désolé pour la taille de l'image admin


----------



## cachou8723 (21 Février 2008)

​ 

Hey nouvelle coupe de cheveux , oui bon pas super comme cadrage pour apprécier la coupe que je n'apprécie pas !:rateau:
Et puis bah de toute façon vous en avez rien à f***** hein?!​ 
" hé hé "​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Février 2008)




----------



## IceandFire (22 Février 2008)

image trop lourde


----------



## Aladisse (22 Février 2008)




----------



## GroDan (22 Février 2008)

​


----------



## JPTK (23 Février 2008)




----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2008)

C'est important : t'as pris un coup de vieux :love:


----------



## Aladisse (23 Février 2008)

​
je triche mais je pars bientôt en vacance, vous aurez la paix


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2008)

bon je sais j'ai une tête affreuse et l'effet est banal mais bon...


----------



## JPTK (24 Février 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2008)

jptk > tu montres tes fesses à tout le monde ou c'est juste ma Khyupine qui a le droit ? :mouais: Coquin !​


----------



## WebOliver (25 Février 2008)




----------



## mademoisellecha (25 Février 2008)

_mouillées ses babines ses dents c'étaient des limes ses yeux des pièges à loup_​


----------



## naturalbornsamy (25 Février 2008)

ok pour l'originalité je repasserais, mais je trouvais ça marrant de faire l'autre sens:rose:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Février 2008)

Oué, moi aussi, en plus je change de doigt !


----------



## togra (25 Février 2008)

quelques fois je me sens comme qui dirait pas vraiment libre de mes mouvements...​


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Février 2008)




----------



## Dos Jones (29 Février 2008)

Le bas de la pente est en haut de l'image


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (1 Mars 2008)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mars 2008)




----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2008)




----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mars 2008)

Vive la bière :rose


----------



## mado (1 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## GroDan (1 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## JPTK (2 Mars 2008)

Ça déplaira à certains, ça plaira à d'autres, voyez-y ce que vous voulez mais ce n'est rien d'autre que du don de soit, de l'altruisme sexuel, peu importe le ridicule, le narcissisme, j'assume :rateau:  







oui je fais l'avion... et la soirée fut extrêmement arrosée, j'assumerai moins demain,tant pis :rateau:, putain il est 5h05 quand même...


----------



## ScubaARM (2 Mars 2008)

40 bornes dans la boue ...




​


----------



## Grug (3 Mars 2008)




----------



## macmarco (5 Mars 2008)




----------



## r0m1 (5 Mars 2008)

La bidouille dans l'informatique c'est plus ce que c'était... de plus en plus salissant ...


----------



## IceandFire (5 Mars 2008)




----------



## eyescarz (5 Mars 2008)




----------



## togra (6 Mars 2008)

après [post=4590155]*togra* à l'ombre [/post], l'ombre de *togra*​


----------



## Redoch (6 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## mado (6 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## guiguilap (6 Mars 2008)

Fatiguée par la keynote du SDK  ?


----------



## togra (7 Mars 2008)

His*togra*mme​


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2008)

_ah ouais&#8230;
_


----------



## Bibabelou (7 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _ah ouais
> _



mais ouais! il est énorme cet AP, c'est son profil à l'horizontal!!!

sorry pour cet aparté...


----------



## GroDan (7 Mars 2008)

Autoportrait au sténopé, en attendant mon kiné. 
Une symbolique au temps que l'on entretient avec ce procédé. Et un hommage involontaire à ce photographe du 19 éme siécle qui se ventait d'être l'inventeur de la photo. puisqu'il travaillait sur le même procédé que Daguerre et n'a jamais pu breveter ses découvertes et qui s'est représenté mort noyé ! William Fox Talbot !
Et puis une pensée à notre ministre de la santé et des sports (sic!) qui veut mettre le droit à l'ALD sur le billot du bourreau ! S......d de malade qui profite du système. C'est marrant mais sans soin, je ne travaillerais probablement plus...et sans travail, je ne cotiserai pas !​



​


----------



## ScubaARM (9 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2008)




----------



## vleroy (10 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mars 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2008)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Mars 2008)

Je l'ai repassée en positif ; hé bien tu es laid quand même...


----------



## Nobody (11 Mars 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je l'ai repassée en positif ; hé bien tu es laid quand même...



Oui, mais ça lui fait moins de caries qu'en négatif. :rateau:


----------



## kisbizz (11 Mars 2008)

.... parce que une idée me trotte dans la tete  









elle n'etait pas destinée a etre posté ici mais a quelqu'un qui ce soir a trop du boulot...


----------



## JPTK (12 Mars 2008)

*Célibataire depuis 15 jours*, j'attends vos candidatures par MP les filles, je suis aussi disponible en location comme esclave sexuel, homme à tout faire, escortboy (je vais pas en boîte par contre), cuisinier à domicile... etc. Je prends assez cher par contre mais je fais des tarifs étudiants et chômeuses :love: 

AP du matin, tout va bien.


----------



## kisbizz (12 Mars 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> *Célibataire depuis 15 jours*, j'attends vos candidatures par MP les filles, je suis aussi disponible en location comme esclave sexuel, homme à tout faire, escortboy (je vais pas en boîte par contre), cuisinier à domicile... etc. Je prends assez cher par contre mais je fais des tarifs étudiants et chômeuses :love:



tout etait parfait jusqu'a "je ne vais pas en boite"

dommage ... j'aime bien moi ouvrir les cartons


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> tout etait parfait jusqu'a "je ne vais pas en boite"
> 
> dommage ... j'aime bien moi ouvrir les cartons



Princess 

C'est là qu'on se rend compte qu'il n'a pas choisi son pseudo au hasard


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est là qu'on se rend compte qu'il n'a pas choisi son pseudo au hasard


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Mars 2008)

Alèm est en vacances ? :mouais:


----------



## Nobody (12 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Alèm est en vacances ? :mouais:



Dansons la carmagnole?


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Alèm est en vacances ? :mouais:


Probablement


----------



## yvos (12 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Probablement



le Fourbe!


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2008)

*bien, j'ai les noms ! :modo:




*


----------



## mado (12 Mars 2008)

Forcer les portes, traverser les murs. De l'autre côté c'est vraiment pas mal..


----------



## eyescarz (12 Mars 2008)




----------



## alèm (13 Mars 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (13 Mars 2008)

Obiwan Kenobi!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2008)

Non, Obiwan il a un Pasd'avoine, alem il en distribue.


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Mars 2008)




----------



## chounim (13 Mars 2008)




----------



## JPTK (15 Mars 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2008)




----------



## Virpeen (16 Mars 2008)




----------



## .Steff (16 Mars 2008)

Sûrement un grand moment de réflexion !​


----------



## GrInGoo (16 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2008)

:affraid: :affraid:


----------



## meskh (16 Mars 2008)

ouh ....... y'a Némo sur le mur


----------



## Grug (16 Mars 2008)




----------



## kisbizz (16 Mars 2008)

jaipatoukompri a des belles jambes épilées et une pose digne d'un dieu grec  

odré et sa  soeur jumelle est tres jolies et que j'aime beaucoup  

Virpeen fatigue ou pas elle n'a  pas changé depuis la derniere  fois au resto   

Grug il est  trop beau et je suis jalouse :love:


----------



## JPTK (16 Mars 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> jaipatoukompri a des belles jambes *épilées*



 :hein: :rateau: 



kisbizz a dit:


> et une pose digne d'un dieu grec


 :rateau:


----------



## eyescarz (16 Mars 2008)




----------



## giga64 (16 Mars 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> jaipatoukompri a des belles jambes épilées et une pose digne d'un dieu grec
> [...]



Pfff, tu parles ! C'qui faut pas lire parfois.  

JPTK, c'est tout retouches sur 'toshop et compagnie...
'me d'mande même si c'est pas tout fait sous Maya ?!?

'ça s'trouve, JPTK c'est le Remington Steele de MacGé, 'l'existe même pas 




Hein ? Pourquoi j'mets pas un 'tite photo ? :rose: 
Heu... les piles de mon iSight Built-in sont mortes :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (16 Mars 2008)

*NAN C FO TU MAN PAIDAI !* Mais Gringoo il retouche à fond lui :rateau:  
(nan nan j'adore ta photo  )

Désolé Alem, je fais jamais de comments d'habitude ici, je sollicite ton indulgence, je me fais pas d'illusions mais bon si tu me ban, pas 1 mois ce coup-ci hein parce que :

1) les filles vont être tristes (enfin les biens)
2) et moi les voisins vont porter plainte.


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Hein ? Pourquoi j'mets pas un 'tite photo ? :rose:
> Heu... les piles de mon iSight Built-in sont mortes :rateau:



Pourquoi tu postes alors ? 

Ah ?!! on t'as pas dit ?!! 

si tu postes ici, faut poster une photo d'abord&#8230; 

sinon, t'as affaire à moi&#8230; 

et j'suis un vrai salaud&#8230; 

(t'as vu, j'ai rien dit JPTK )


----------



## kisbizz (16 Mars 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Pfff, tu parles ! C'qui faut pas lire parfois.
> JPTK, c'est tout retouches sur 'toshop et compagnie...



m'en fiche completement , je l'aimueeeee comme cela moi ...
et puis, les poupées  sur cosmo tu crois vraiment qu'elles sont "nature"  ? :mouais: 




jaipatoukompri a dit:


> 1) les filles vont être tristes (enfin les biens).



je ne sais pas si je suis une fille "bien" mais ....vuoiiiii , je vais etre triste moi sans tes jolies jambes  



alèm a dit:


> sinon, t'as affaire à moi&#8230;
> et j'suis un vrai salaud&#8230;



oui, je confirme ...et pas la peine d'essayer de te cacher sous ta serviette


----------



## giga64 (16 Mars 2008)

Bon, à la demande générale... de Alèm*  




​



kisbizz a dit:


> et pas la peine d'essayer de te cacher sous ta serviette



Alèm, i' m'voit aps, alèm, i' m'voit aps,  alèm i' m'voit aps... :rose: 



* mes groupies è' sont mieux qu'les tiennes JPTK :love:


----------



## JPTK (16 Mars 2008)

laisseeeeeeeezzzzzz moi danseeeeeeeeeeeeeeer :love:


----------



## macmarco (19 Mars 2008)




----------



## Eniluap (19 Mars 2008)

sauf que je fais pas mon marché en vrai!   
Alèm la prochaine fois tu me pretes ton super boxer ?
Et khyu ta moto? 
La photo a été retravaillée par chou, bien évidemment!
Je vous embrasse les amis, vivement qu'on se voit vous me manquer!​


----------



## JPTK (19 Mars 2008)

quel bel hommage, merci, j'en suis tout chose :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2008)

Eniluap a dit:


> sauf que je fais pas mon marché en vrai!
> Alèm la prochaine fois tu me pretes ton super boxer ?
> Et khyu ta moto?
> La photo a été retravaillée par chou, bien évidemment!
> Je vous embrasse les amis, vivement qu'on se voit vous me manquer!​



Le temps de passer le polish et elle est à toi et Jean-Jacques !







99 frs​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Mars 2008)

T'as lissé tes cheveux ? 


Gnagnagna :


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Mars 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  )*


​


----------



## meskh (21 Mars 2008)




----------



## fredintosh (21 Mars 2008)




----------



## WebOliver (21 Mars 2008)




----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> *A*​



Tu sais qu'ils ont mis interpol sur le coup ? Tu devrais faire gaffe ... Terroriste* ! 

  


(*) de la calembredaine, bien sûr


----------



## kisbizz (21 Mars 2008)




----------



## MamaCass (21 Mars 2008)




----------



## willsdorf (22 Mars 2008)




----------



## Craquounette (22 Mars 2008)

.


.


----------



## Picouto (22 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## mado (22 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mars 2008)




----------



## DarkLord (23 Mars 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kisbizz (24 Mars 2008)

non, je n'ai pas rajeuni de 20 ans ....tout simplement un autoportrait de ma fille que j'aime beaucoup :love:


----------



## eyescarz (24 Mars 2008)

Comme me l'avait fait remarquer Macaronique "aucune crotte de nez"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mars 2008)




----------



## alèm (24 Mars 2008)

_oh merdre alors ! 
_


----------



## bennydelsail (24 Mars 2008)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mars 2008)

:rose::rose: ... Merci pour vos nombreux cdb ! Je ne les mérite pas !:rose::rose:
Beaucoup m'ont fait remarquer le contraste existant entre le décor et "moi" ... je dirais simplement que dans la vie, on traverse souvent des purgatoires et parfois des enfers que l'on garde tout au fond de soi ... ces "passages" obligés nous permettent de continuer à vivre et à espérer tout en prenant conscience de la force morale qui nous habite et des valeurs "basiques" de l'amitié, de l'entraide, de la compassion et du dépassement de soi ... de la douleur aussi de perdre des "camarades" et de la force du souvenir ... et aujourd'hui, comme chaque année à la même date, je me suis souvenu .... ... rien de plus ...


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mars 2008)

Pas besoin de faire tout ce blah blah.
T'es juste un putain de vieux bab' soixantehuitard chéguévaresque et pis c'est tout!


----------



## guiguilap (25 Mars 2008)

Ai peur de ce gars de l'armée moi  (désolé pour le 3 - reste d'anti-sèche écrit sur la main - et pour la tête de nunuche )


----------



## JPTK (25 Mars 2008)




----------



## vleroy (25 Mars 2008)

_Mais si c'est un auto-portrait, enfin dans les yeux de ma douce_​


----------



## kisbizz (25 Mars 2008)

je voulais la mettre dans 72h mais vu le matos qui traine par là  ....


----------



## vleroy (26 Mars 2008)

​
_@ divoli: effectivement, elle elle a des cheveux et en plus elle sourit, moi jamais_


----------



## meskh (26 Mars 2008)

C'est vrai que c'est parfois dur de sourire


----------



## vleroy (26 Mars 2008)

c'est pas une question de difficulté mais de choix


----------



## tirhum (26 Mars 2008)




----------



## teo (26 Mars 2008)

ça faisait longtemps, non ? 





Belle-Île et ses vents...
_Clic pour + blah blah blah_​


----------



## macmarco (26 Mars 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pas besoin de faire tout ce blah blah.
> T'es juste un putain de vieux bab' soixantehuitard chéguévaresque et pis c'est tout!



Pas mieux.  



jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Si les hommes y mettraient des robes ça seraient des samouraï !



Ils auraient surtout l'air de gros naze avec une robe bleu toute moche.  



teo a dit:


> ça faisait longtemps, non ?
> 
> TOF
> 
> ...



Et dis, tu veux pas virer l'machin devant, on voit pas la maison rouge.  

Oui je sais... j'arrive avec un AP, voir deux.


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Mars 2008)

Mes burnes ouais !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mars 2008)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Mes burnes ouais !!!



C'est sûr que si tu les portes sur les oreilles...


----------



## maiwen (28 Mars 2008)

c'est pour rattraper la photo de sonny parce que pfiou 

:casse:


----------



## Redoch (28 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Mars 2008)

maiwen a dit:


> c'est pour rattraper la photo de sonny parce que pfiou
> 
> :casse:




Ouais ben c'est un tout p'tit peu plus glamour certes... mais vient les faire tomber  les mètres cubes de ronces !!!!


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Mars 2008)




----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2008)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Ouais ben c'est un tout p'tit peu plus glamour certes... mais vient les faire tomber  les mètres cubes de ronces !!!!



Ah ... La dure vie de riche propriétaire terrien sur la Côte d'Azur


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ... La dure vie de riche propriétaire terrien sur la Côte d'Azur



au bout d'un moment, je pense qu'un autoportrait de temps à autre ne serait pas de trop. Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> au bout d'un moment, je pense qu'un autoportrait de temps à autre ne serait pas de trop. Merci.


----------



## kisbizz (28 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> photo dedicace alem




et on voit quoi là dans tes lunettes ?  
:love:


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ... La dure vie de riche propriétaire terrien sur la Côte d'Azur



Et ouais mais faut bosser plus pour...

Enfin vous connaissez la suite...

Le seul truc, c'est que moi j'ai pas attendu qu'on me le dise...






Et en plus évidement, j'ai pas voté pour lui... évidement... le truc normal quoi... le mec qui pense, qu'a un cerveau, même tout petit...

Aaaaahhhh... là y en a qui se font caca dessous hein !!!


----------



## kisbizz (28 Mars 2008)

ne sachant si c'etait vraiment bien placée ailleurs  pour une  " Perspective  " 
je ne me pose plus la question et je la balance ici    ...


----------



## Tyite Bulle (29 Mars 2008)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2008)

OK ! ce n'est pas un autoportrait dans le sens où on l'entend ... ... mais en fouillant dans mon passé cet après-midi, j'ai eu envie de vous envoyer un petit sourire tout droit sorti de 1956...






ps : il est permis de rigoler !!!!!!!!:rateau::love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> OK ! ce n'est pas un autoportrait dans le sens où on l'entend ... ... mais en fouillant dans mon passé cet après-midi, j'ai eu envie de vous envoyer un petit sourire tout droit sorti de 1956...
> 
> Toph "deux dents tous les 6 mètres"
> 
> ps : il est permis de rigoler !!!!!!!!:rateau::love:



Ben moi, en 56, j'étais bien plus à cheval que toi sur les principes euuuh ... :rateau:




Si si, c'est bien un auto portrait, j'avais mis le retardateur


----------



## Craquounette (30 Mars 2008)

Dites les 2 nioubes  Y a un fil qui traite de l'archéologie ce genre de photo


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Dites les 2 nioubes  Y a un fil qui traite de l'archéologie ce genre de photo


Euh ! ... ...:rose::rose::rose:
:rateau::love:... on y retourne ! _(ps : d'ailleurs on n'aurait jamais dû le quitter !!!!!:rateau_


----------



## GroDan (30 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Mars 2008)

GroDan a dit:


> *Ma vouature, c'est mon zizi...*


Ben... Va falloir laver un peu, alors...


----------



## tirhum (31 Mars 2008)

_ÉDIT : kisbizz, tu n'as jamais ouvert une BD ?!... _


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> toph : Titi dans l'antiquité​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ça n'a pas fait la une de couv d'un opus de C onnard le Barbant chez Press Pocket, ça ? Il me semble bien que si !


----------



## tirhum (31 Mars 2008)

[intermède ON]Suite aux questions : c'est une peinture de Frank Frazetta intitulée "Egyptian queen"...
Le cadre dans lequel je me reflète (vous en avez de la chance !) est un tirage photo de ce tableau, format raisin (50x70cm), que j'ai trouvé sur une brocante au début des années 90...
Pour Conan je me souviens de plusieurs couvertures, mais y'en a d'autres, celle-là ayant servi pour le fim et le bouquin...[intermède OFF]


----------



## Grug (1 Avril 2008)




----------



## esope (2 Avril 2008)

juste avant de prendre *celle-ci* et juste après avoir pris une douche...


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Avril 2008)




----------



## kisbizz (2 Avril 2008)




----------



## soget (2 Avril 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2008)

à la demande de Kromozom, il est précisé que ceci n'est pas à faire chez vous (surtout vous les enfants), Kromozom n'y a vu que l'aspect esthétique (fort bien d'ailleurs), ne répêtez pas ce geste chez vous, c'est dangereux !​


----------



## vleroy (3 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2008)




----------



## Amok (3 Avril 2008)

Vu l'image de gauche, un doute m'assaille... Suis-je *vraiment* le père de Mackie ?  :love:
J'exige un test ADN !


----------



## togra (3 Avril 2008)

​
pour moi ce sera un double demi!​​


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Vu l'image de gauche, un doute m'assaille... Suis-je *vraiment* le père de Mackie ?  :love:
> J'exige un test ADN !


Rien n'empèche que tu en sois le père, Alèm peut très bien être la mère...


----------



## desertea (4 Avril 2008)




----------



## Sindanárië (4 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Avril 2008)

Si Amok est le père et Alèm la mère, qui sont alors les frères et soeurs ...?


----------



## JPTK (4 Avril 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> http://www.cecil-3.net/media-externe/DSC00958.jpg[/IM]
> [/CENTER][/QUOTE]
> 
> [IMG]http://yelims.free.fr/Beurk/Beurk01.gif
> ...


----------



## mado (5 Avril 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ...​




Presque un avataratotoportrait.


----------



## aCLR (5 Avril 2008)

togra a dit:


> pour moi ce sera un double demi!​​



Super dipthique pho*togra*phique !
Tu ne serai gémeaux à tout hasard ?


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Avril 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> (moi aussi je peux le faire  )


heureusement encore tiens


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Avril 2008)




----------



## esope (7 Avril 2008)




----------



## jojofk (8 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## maiwen (8 Avril 2008)




----------



## chounim (8 Avril 2008)




----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2008)

_Luc... je suis ton père._​


----------



## mademoisellecha (8 Avril 2008)

_phoenix_



​


----------



## Redoch (8 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## alèm (11 Avril 2008)

bon Ok, j'ai la grippe&#8230; le visage boursouflé et rouge&#8230; 'tain fais chier&#8230;​


----------



## ScubaARM (12 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> bon Ok, j'ai la grippe&#8230; le visage boursouflé et rouge&#8230; 'tain fais chier&#8230;​



Rouge pâle alors ! (très pâle même) 
Bon rétablissement  bien à toi


----------



## jpmiss (12 Avril 2008)




----------



## CouleurSud (12 Avril 2008)




----------



## alèm (12 Avril 2008)

_sont vachement balaizes les retardateurs de nos jours&#8230; ah on me dit à l'oreillette que c'était il ya longtemps&#8230; ça m'épate encore plus dis donc&#8230; et en plus tu savais que tu allais en surf rentrer dans le cadre pile poil&#8230; dingue&#8230; quel talent&#8230;
_*
comme je trouve qu'on se fout un peu du sujet, je remets les bonnes vieilles méthodes moi aussi au goût du jour : ban du sujet.*


----------



## ScubaARM (12 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2008)




----------



## Foguenne (13 Avril 2008)

Le retardateur, ça peut être sympa. Bon, avec un gamin, c'est assez aléatoire mais parfois, on a de bonne surprise.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Le retardateur, ça peut être sympa. Bon, avec un gamin, c'est assez aléatoire mais parfois, on a de bonne surprise.



Salut Paul, dis donc, t'y mets de l'engrais, à ton gamin, y pousse drôlement vite   :love:


----------



## Foguenne (13 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Salut Paul, dis donc, t'y mets de l'engrais, à ton gamin, y pousse drôlement vite   :love:



Le minimum légal.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Le minimum légal.


Il n'est pas dopé au moins ?


----------



## kisbizz (13 Avril 2008)

dedicace a iduck


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Avril 2008)

Ah :mouais: c'est ici e-bay ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Avril 2008)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Ah :mouais: c'est ici e-bay ?


Non, ici c'est le club des soupièrophiles.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Avril 2008)

note que je n'ai rien dit...  :rateau:


----------



## guiguilap (14 Avril 2008)

deuxième avertissement, ban du sujet, photo deux fois trop lourde&#8230;

La coiffure laisse à désirer...   Et la tâche sur la joue, je me demande ce que c'est... :rose: Sûrement l'éclairage .


----------



## macmarco (14 Avril 2008)




----------



## JPTK (14 Avril 2008)

... ça fait grossir, tu prends du bide, mais ça serait pas les frittes et la cochonnaille qui feraient pousser les bourrelets surtout nan ? Je bois bcp de bière, mais je mange pas de frites (j'aime po ça depuis tout petit, enfin sans plus quoi) et pas de cochonnailles ou peu même si j'aime bcp.

Bref, c'était ma minute promotionnelle pour la bière du Nord et surtout celle de Belgique.


----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2008)

Version 700 pixels de mon avatar. C'est un autoportrait stylisé de 2007, depuis j'ai repris des couleurs !

Comme ce visuel est retouché via Photoshop, je ne l'ai pas posté dans PhotoBooth, donc à priori pas hors-sujet ?

Je double le post à cause d'une non-visibilité chez certains Macgéens(nes)​


----------



## cachou8723 (15 Avril 2008)

_ Qu'est ce qu'on va faire de toi? Qu'est ce que t'as dans la tête? _
_ Tu ne sais que danser, tu ne sais que contester.._
_ Qu'est ce qu'on va faire de toi? Qu'est ce que t'as dans la tête? _
_ Tu ne sais que danser, tu ne sais que rater ta vie.._
_ Qu'est ce qu'on va faire de toi? Qu'est ce que t'as dans la tête? _
_ Tu ne sais que danser, tu ne sais que sortir de chez toi.._​


----------



## La mouette (15 Avril 2008)

Quelques heures de travail plus tard, une paire de lunettes en prime, bonsoir à toutes et tous


----------



## GrInGoo (15 Avril 2008)

Un Domo kun géant :




​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Avril 2008)

Salut La Mouette. Ca faisait longtemps qu'on ne s'était retrouvé pas sur un fil 

Et bienvenue au club des binoclards


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Avril 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (16 Avril 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *



 
​


----------



## mademoisellecha (16 Avril 2008)

.​_je suis transparente



​_
.​


----------



## grego_ (16 Avril 2008)

L'oeil GH 2008​


----------



## alèm (16 Avril 2008)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> _je suis transparente
> 
> ​_


_je cite pour le modérateur vicieux et le mail que Paul et moi avons reçu : non, je la laisse, de toute façon, nous aussi on l'a copié sur notre disque dur !   
_


----------



## Amok (16 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _je cite pour le modérateur vicieux et le mail que Paul et moi avons reçu : non, je la laisse, de toute façon, nous aussi on l'a copié sur notre disque dur !
> _



 Tu n'es qu'une boule de vice...


----------



## da capo (16 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Tu n'es qu'une boule de vice...



deux boules.





_Enfin, j'espère._


----------



## aCLR (16 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _je cite pour le modérateur vicieux et le mail que Paul et moi avons reçu : non, je la laisse, de toute façon, nous aussi on l'a copié sur notre disque dur !
> _



Rien ne laisse croire qu'elle soit entièrement nue derrière ce voilage.

De plus, il aurait été dommage de supprimer une si belle photographie d'art

 qui mérite quelques boulages vert !!!


----------



## joanes (16 Avril 2008)

Tout ça pour une photo floue de l'alien de Roswell sous sa douche   :mouais:


----------



## aCLR (16 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _je cite pour le modérateur vicieux et le mail que Paul et moi avons reçu : non, je la laisse, de toute façon, nous aussi on l'a copié sur notre disque dur !
> _



T'as raison Alèm surtout qu'il y a des pages de pubs sur le forum qui mériteraient aussi d'être supprimées !





:love:   :love: Pour :love: ceux :love: que :love: cela :love: peux :love: intéresser :love: ! :love:   :love:​


----------



## da capo (16 Avril 2008)

aCLR a dit:


>



Une nouvelle jeunesse pour le Bar MacG ?

Il était temps


----------



## WebOliver (16 Avril 2008)

Ché pas ce que vous avez tous hein...   Un rideau de douche et pi c'est tout.




​


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Avril 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Rien ne laisse croire qu'elle soit entièrement nue derrière ce voilage.
> 
> De plus, il aurait été dommage de supprimer une si belle photographie d'art
> 
> qui mérite quelques boulages vert !!!



Et sinon, quand il y a plein d'échanges de mails inutiles, issus des modos, on fait comment ?
J'ai pas vu de photo moi...

J'me comprends...


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Avril 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> picture​



.... pfff bon y'a pas une gentille fille sur ces forums qui pourrait donner des conseils à Webo, parce que soit il abuse du peeling ou alors il respecte pas les temps de pose


----------



## WebOliver (16 Avril 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> .... pfff bon y'a pas une gentille fille sur ces forums qui pourrait donner des conseils à Webo, parce que soit il abuse du peeling ou alors il respecte pas les temps de pose



C'est ça de passer ses journées à faire le beau sur les pistes de ski. 

Plutôt que derrière son écran...


----------



## alèm (16 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Tu n'es qu'une boule de vice...



oui



da capo a dit:


> deux boules.
> _Enfin, j'espère._



va savoir ! 



aCLR a dit:


> Rien ne laisse croire qu'elle soit entièrement nue derrière ce voilage.
> 
> De plus, il aurait été dommage de supprimer une si belle photographie d'art&#8230;
> 
> &#8230; qui mérite quelques boulages vert !!!



j'avais oublié, oubli réparé !  merci ! 



joanes a dit:


> Tout ça pour une photo floue de l'alien de Roswell sous sa douche   :mouais:



alors qu'avec toi, ça serait le Sasquatch&#8230; 



aCLR a dit:


> T'as raison Alèm surtout qu'il y a des pages de pubs sur le forum qui mériteraient aussi d'être supprimées !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pas intéressé. suis pas libre ! 



sonnyboy a dit:


> Et sinon, quand il y a plein d'échanges de mails inutiles, issus des modos, on fait comment ?
> J'ai pas vu de photo moi...
> 
> J'me comprends...



je t'ai compris. tu as bien raison.



Sindanárië a dit:


> .... pfff bon y'a pas une gentille fille sur ces forums qui pourrait donner des conseils à Webo, parce que soit il abuse du peeling ou alors il respecte pas les temps de pose



C'est Patoch' qui lui a conseillé.

j'attends donc deux autoportraits d'aCLR, deux d'Amok, un de joanes, de Sindanárië, de sonnyboy, de da capo et un de moi. merci de votre attention.


----------



## aCLR (16 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> j'attends donc deux autoportraits d'aCLR, () merci de votre attention.



En voilà déjà un






​


----------



## joanes (16 Avril 2008)

Le sasquatch il mange les allienes  :mouais: 




​


----------



## aCLR (16 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> j'attends donc deux autoportraits d'aCLR, () merci de votre attention.



Et maintenant deux !






Image prise pendant la lecture du post de sonnyboy ! Je ne sais pas ce qui me fais le plus rire, son avatar, son message ou sa signature ? ​


----------



## naturalbornsamy (17 Avril 2008)

mademoisellecha fait de l'anti-jeu, si jme met derrière mon rideau de douche ça va etre une pluie de boule rouges! je demande à ce que le rideau soit retiré! (ok je sort il est tard...)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2008)




----------



## NED (17 Avril 2008)

Hello !
Pas très réveillé de bon matin.....
petits yeux fatigués.
Alors que faut-il pour le NED ???


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Avril 2008)




----------



## Amok (17 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> j'attends donc deux autoportraits d'Amok



C'est bien parce que c'est toi ! Au réveil en plus !
[EDIT] : Oui, je suis de très bonne humeur au réveil !!!! Ca se voit, non ?!!! 
​



​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Avril 2008)

Salut léon.


----------



## Amok (17 Avril 2008)

Et de deux ! 




​


----------



## grego_ (17 Avril 2008)

-





L'oeil 01 GH 2008​


----------



## Aladisse (17 Avril 2008)




----------



## mado (17 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## macinside (18 Avril 2008)

Sous les rochers ... la plage


----------



## grego_ (19 Avril 2008)

L'oeil 02 GH.2008​


----------



## kisbizz (19 Avril 2008)

pendant la causette au telephone qui etait trop passionante


----------



## joanes (19 Avril 2008)

*Autoportrait avec Jean-Paul et un autre type en bas qu'on sait pas qui c'est​*


----------



## Xman (20 Avril 2008)

À demi... triste ?


----------



## Lalis (20 Avril 2008)

Galerie Sanaga
99 Rue de la Sellerie
Tours​


----------



## ScubaARM (21 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## G3finder (21 Avril 2008)

et voilà G3finder made in Mallorca

ps: désolé :rose: mademoisellecha, ta photo derrière le rideau de douche est splendide tout comme les autres de ta galerie

pas mieux pour Kissbiz et Mado.....
vraiment mesdames/mesdemoiselles... quelle photogénie! vous êtes toutes les 3 de très belles femmes


----------



## mado (21 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## Redoch (22 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## kisbizz (23 Avril 2008)

personne a besoin d'une secretaire?


----------



## grego_ (23 Avril 2008)

A plat ...................     GH 2008​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2008)

_Lucky Style_​


----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## Orphanis (24 Avril 2008)

Volutes


----------



## bcommeberenice (24 Avril 2008)

_clliquer ici pour la voir en plus grand!_​


----------



## Melounette (24 Avril 2008)

Je ne peux pas la voir en plus grand, on me dit que cette page est privée. Je suis pourtant inscrite sur Flickr.


----------



## bcommeberenice (24 Avril 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Je ne peux pas la voir en plus grand, on me dit que cette page est privée. Je suis pourtant inscrite sur Flickr.




Je suis blonde ça se voit tant que ça! 

Un autre lien qui devrait fonctionner celui-là!


----------



## ScubaARM (24 Avril 2008)

Blonde avec du talent:love:


----------



## aCLR (24 Avril 2008)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> Je suis blonde ça se voit tant que ça!
> 
> Un autre lien qui devrait fonctionner celui-là!



 Celui-là fonctionne. 



ScubaARM a dit:


> Blonde avec du talent:love:



Tu me l'ôtes de la bouche ! 
Bon cadrage, texture sympa, expression intéressante. Belle image


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Avril 2008)

P'tain mais vos gueules les mecs en manque là !


----------



## WebOliver (26 Avril 2008)




----------



## Hedicito (26 Avril 2008)

Je m'y colle aussi...


----------



## joanes (26 Avril 2008)




----------



## IceandFire (26 Avril 2008)




----------



## GrInGoo (27 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## naturalbornsamy (27 Avril 2008)




----------



## mado (27 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## toys (27 Avril 2008)

s'etait juste pour dire bonjours au gens.






ok je sort s'est bon me pousser pas comme sa.


----------



## bcommeberenice (27 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## Melounette (29 Avril 2008)

Rett ! Rett ! Arrêtez la charrette, nous sommes suivis par des pygmées !







Je vous ai déjà fait le coup de celle-là ? Je ne sais plus. Je viens de la retrouver. Elle date de plus d'un an. Je n'arrive pas à remettre la main sur l'original. Parce que là, le traitement sur photoshop est quelque peu...euh...déroutant.:sick: Je me demande si je pourrais la sauver.
Oui je n'ai pas d'AP plus récent, je ne me prends plus en photo, parce que là, je ne me ressemble plus. Alors je fais souffrir mon corps, et quand ça ira mieux, je me posterais dans une tenue affriolante et j'irais embrasser tous les garçons de la terre. A commencer par WebO. (Bin si il a posté ses fesses quand même)​


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Avril 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> quand ça ira mieux, je me posterais dans une tenue affriolante et j'irais embrasser tous les garçons de la terre. *A commencer par WebO*. (Bin si il a posté ses fesses quand même)
> [/LEFT]
> [/CENTER]



Quelqu'un pourrait envoyer le SAMU à Vevey ? Parce que quand il va lire ça :affraid: c'est qu'il a un petit cur fragile not'Web'O, faut pas lui faire des émotions fortes comme ça !


----------



## vleroy (29 Avril 2008)

_Attendre la prochaine avant toute critique_​


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2008)




----------



## kisbizz (29 Avril 2008)




----------



## Tyite Bulle (30 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Avril 2008)

The Ring mode


----------



## vleroy (1 Mai 2008)

_J'ai une sale gueule??? Et encore, là, je suis très heureux
Mais, c'est deux jours avant le coup de foudre_​


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2008)




----------



## Sindanárië (1 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ​



Ben tu vois quand tu veux tu fais des choses pas mal


----------



## GrInGoo (1 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## Redoch (1 Mai 2008)

il est pas mignon le JP


----------



## ScubaARM (1 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Excellent TOF comme d'ab...



C'est qui ce plouc sur la tof ?... 

Autopor... à merde, je croyais qu'on étaient au salon de l'agriculture...


----------



## bcommeberenice (1 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mai 2008)

Purée ! quelle journée !!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mai 2008)

tiens, la mouette


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mai 2008)




----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> http://pagesperso-orange.fr/lasserrep/site/iduck_files/DSC00067.jpg



C'est un fake, au supermarché, tu serais bien rangé avec tes congénère ... Dans le rayon "volaille"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est un fake, au supermarché, tu serais bien rangé avec tes congénère ... Dans le rayon "volaille"


Mais non, Monsieur ! Je ne suis pas bon à consommer !      

Et puis,  vous avez vu : y'a pas de soupière dans celui-là.


----------



## La mouette (3 Mai 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> tiens, la mouette



Non Môssieur SuperPfister tapis de sol !!


----------



## vleroy (4 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## soget (4 Mai 2008)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (4 Mai 2008)




----------



## bcommeberenice (4 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## kisbizz (5 Mai 2008)




----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2008)

vous disiez ?


----------



## aCLR (6 Mai 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (6 Mai 2008)

Soit t'as vraiment la tronche de ton avatar (ce qui est assez inquiétant dermatologiquement parlant) soit c'est pas un autoportrait...


----------



## aCLR (6 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Soit t'as vraiment la tronche de ton avatar (ce qui est assez inquiétant dermatologiquement parlant) soit c'est pas un autoportrait...



Les deux mon général !

C'est vraiment ma gueule !

C'est mon portrait ! Sculpture à base de ciment d'après moulage, pour la petite histoire.


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2008)




----------



## doudou83 (6 Mai 2008)

Wouaaa t'as l'air vachement content man !!! tu vas fermer cette rubrique aussi ?:love:


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Wouaaa t'as l'air vachement content man !!! tu vas fermer cette rubrique aussi ?:love:



non, ce n'est pas au programme. 


_pour benjamin : bah oui, c'est pour ça que je peux me permettre de te le dire aussi souvent.   :rateau:_


----------



## aCLR (6 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


>



J'aime beaucoup le tableau en haut à droite de la photo.


Tu as les yeux vairons ?


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2008)

le tableau est tjs à vendre  comme celui que joanes voulait à tout prix jadis&#8230; Non mes yeux changent de couleur du vert au gris en passant par le bleu mais là c'est  le traitement anti-reflets de mes lunettes qui est visible !


----------



## maiwen (6 Mai 2008)

ps : ça fait un peu grand là comme ça :rose: j'ai la grosse tête


----------



## mado (6 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## r0m1 (6 Mai 2008)




----------



## manulemafatais (6 Mai 2008)

concentré avant la manche 8)


----------



## bcommeberenice (6 Mai 2008)




----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Mai 2008)

En profil ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Mai 2008)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Mai 2008)

C'est qui le mec devant Donald?...


----------



## IceandFire (7 Mai 2008)




----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mai 2008)

En rattrapant ma cam qui était en train de se casser la binette du haut de l'écran, j'ai appuyé sur le bouton ! :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> en train de se casser la binette d



Yeaaaah! une vraie expression des 60's!!! :rateau:    :love:


----------



## doudou83 (7 Mai 2008)

*Aujourd'hui Pépin la bulle ! 





*​


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Mai 2008)

Après la page des profils, la page 563 est donc la page des vieux?


----------



## doudou83 (7 Mai 2008)

*Yesssssssssssss !!!!!!  :love:




*


----------



## kisbizz (7 Mai 2008)

qui en plus a troqués ses bottes pour des chaussures a talons ...tres haut


----------



## aCLR (7 Mai 2008)

contre-jour


----------



## JPTK (7 Mai 2008)

... en rose, comme un cerf


----------



## Anick88 (8 Mai 2008)

Accro Nabaztag


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2008)




----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2008)

le poids de l'image&#8230;


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> le poids de l'image&#8230;


Le choc des photos&#8230; :rose: 

Y'a une sortie quelque part&#8230;


----------



## kasarus (8 Mai 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> contre-jour
> ​



t'as vu ton avatar, d'où as-tu vu que tu n'avais plus d'acné :mouais:


----------



## aCLR (8 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> t'as vu ton avatar, d'où as-tu vu que tu n'avais plus d'acné :mouais:



Zut, je suis démasqué !


----------



## r0m1 (8 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> t'as vu ton avatar, d'où as-tu vu que tu n'avais plus d'acné :mouais:



D'où t'as vu qu'on pouvait citer les photos quand on fait des vannes poucrates !!


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2008)

*kasarus : à la prochaine citation d'une photo tu es viré. Tu ne sais pas que lorsqu'on participe à un sujet, il est intéressant de lire le premier message.
*


----------



## aCLR (8 Mai 2008)

Surtout qu'on sait même pas à quoi ressemble kasarus !

Sans APN, il reste toujours les gsm !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2008)

..




..




..​


----------



## r0m1 (8 Mai 2008)

Content de te revoir Doc  

ps: Alèm , c'est promis je reviens avec une photo 

Voili voilou




​


----------



## IceandFire (8 Mai 2008)




----------



## G3finder (9 Mai 2008)




----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2008)

G3finder a dit:


> http://img30.picoodle.com/img/img30/4/5/8/f_DSC0399m_caa1075.jpg



Et un "gaga" de plus, bienvenue au club ! :rateau:

:love:


----------



## Anick88 (9 Mai 2008)

G3finder,trop mignon ton bout de choux  il est adorable!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mai 2008)

Gna gna gna...


----------



## kisbizz (9 Mai 2008)

Anick88 a dit:


> G3finder,trop mignon ton bout de choux  il est adorable!



moi j'aime bien les bebés mais ma preference va  quand meme a IceandFire


----------



## G3finder (10 Mai 2008)




----------



## alèm (10 Mai 2008)

ceci dit, c'est pas un autoportrait&#8230;


----------



## G3finder (10 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ceci dit, c'est pas un autoportrait




ben si parce que la petite ressemble à son père!!!! en dehors des yeux!!!


----------



## Anick88 (10 Mai 2008)

G3finder a dit:


> ben si parce que la petite ressemble à son père!!!! en dehors des yeux!!!




Ça rappelle de beaux souvenirs,mes deux fils sont rendu a l'adolescence,oufff profite de ta pitchounette ça passe vraiment vite ​


----------



## Lalla (10 Mai 2008)

Parents! Parlez de votre bienheureuse progéniture entre vous, parce que, vraiment, ça a beau être tout rose et tout mou, ben... on s'en fout un peu quand même !


----------



## r0m1 (10 Mai 2008)

Lalla a dit:


> Parents! Parlez de votre bienheureuse progéniture entre vous, parce que, vraiment, ça a beau être tout rose et tout mou, ben... on s'en fout un peu quand même !



Et en plus, comme on est pas chiens, on vous donne le lien vers une discussion qu'elle est faite pour ça !!


----------



## esope (10 Mai 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> Et en plus, comme on est pas chiens, on vous donne le lien vers une discussion qu'elle est faite pour ça !!



Ahiiii le frangin, il floode, il met même pas de photos de sa tronche!!!   

en fait moi j'étais venu pour ça:




et comme ça ça fait le PPF©...


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mai 2008)

Roh la face de tox varois!


----------



## esope (10 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Roh la face de tox varois!



Et c'est un chevelu qui me parle...  Hein s'pèce de hippies!!


----------



## Captain_X (10 Mai 2008)

Lalla a dit:


> Parents! Parlez de votre bienheureuse progéniture entre vous, parce que, vraiment, ça a beau être tout rose et tout mou, ben... on s'en fout un peu quand même !



c'est rien de le dire


----------



## naturalbornsamy (10 Mai 2008)




----------



## jugnin (10 Mai 2008)

_Relativement indigeste, l'iBook._​


----------



## alèm (10 Mai 2008)

roh la face de tox rennais !


----------



## macaronique (11 Mai 2008)




----------



## Xman (12 Mai 2008)

Instant volé ?
Non, pris !


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mai 2008)

Un Rubik's Cub! :affraid:


----------



## little-leopard (12 Mai 2008)

Une chose est sur ! Vous êtes nombreux à avoir du talent !


----------



## Xman (13 Mai 2008)

little-leopard a dit:


> Une chose est sur ! Vous êtes nombreux à avoir du talent !


OUI Achille


----------



## alèm (13 Mai 2008)

trop de blabla tue l'autoportrorama&#8230;


----------



## _RyO_ (13 Mai 2008)

Et voilà pour moi


----------



## IceandFire (13 Mai 2008)




----------



## mado (13 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## Captain_X (14 Mai 2008)

t'es à coté de tes pompes


----------



## MamaCass (14 Mai 2008)




----------



## kisbizz (14 Mai 2008)




----------



## Xman (14 Mai 2008)




----------



## tirhum (16 Mai 2008)




----------



## Amok (16 Mai 2008)

Donc, Kissbiz a 3 jambes*, et Tirhum 4 doigts ? :mouais:

* J'ai beau regarder, je ne comprends pas ce qui se passe en bas de ton AP, Kiss...

Pour Macaronique : Alem aussi a un rongeur entre les jambes, cela ne l'empêche pas de poster des tas d'autoportraits !


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> * J'ai beau regarder, je ne comprends pas ce qui se passe en bas de ton AP, Kiss...


Ce que tu vois en bas a droite de l'image s'appelle un hanche. Il s'agit en l'occurrence de la hanche gauche qui se prolonge par une cuisse (gauche également  ) qu'on ne voit pas car elle est cachée par le coude et l'avant-bras gauche pour continuer avec le genou et le début de la jambe qu'on voit au premier plan.
La cuisse droite est masquée par le genou gauche qui la croise et on ne voit apparaître que le genou droit.
Ta méconnaissance de l'anatomie féminine me laisse pantois! 
Ou alors c'est tes demi-lunes qu'il faut changer.


----------



## macmarco (16 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Donc, Kissbiz a 3 jambes*, et Tirhum 4 doigts ? :mouais:
> 
> * J'ai beau regarder, je ne comprends pas ce qui se passe en bas de ton AP, Kiss...
> 
> Pour Macaronique : Alem aussi a un rongeur entre les jambes, cela ne l'empêche pas de poster des tas d'autoportraits !



Pour les autre, je ne me prononcerai pas, mais il me semble bien que Kissbizz a bien deux jambes et non trois. 

[Edith]
Voilà, jp est d'accord avec moi et avec un dessin, c'est plus clair ! 
[/Edith]


----------



## Craquounette (16 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> * J'ai beau regarder, je ne comprends pas ce qui se passe en bas de ton AP, Kiss...


 
Un p'tit coup d'Ajax vitre sur tes double-foyer ? 

..._:Edit : zut j'avais pas lu la réponse du dieu niçois de la procréation ..._


----------



## Amok (16 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ce que tu vois en bas a droite de l'image s'appelle un hanche. Il s'agit en l'occurrence de la hanche gauche qui se prolonge par une cuisse (gauche également  ) qu'on ne voit pas car elle est cachée par le coude et l'avant-bras gauche pour continuer avec le genou et le début de la jambe qu'on voit au premier plan.
> La cuisse droite est masquée par le genou gauche qui la croise et on ne voit apparaître que le genou droit.
> Ta méconnaissance de l'anatomie féminine me laisse pantois!
> Ou alors c'est tes demi-lune qu'il faut changer.




Et ta soeur ?!  






On voit très bien le bas de la robe juste au dessus du genou 1 : la position est invraisemblable ! Ou alors il n'y a pas de rotule !  :love:​


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mai 2008)

macmarco a dit:


> Pour les autre, je ne me prononcerai pas, mais il me semble bien que Kissbizz a bien deux jambes et non trois.



Par contre elle a pas de culotte.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2008)

Mais naaaaaan! Le genou 2, c'est Rezba!


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais naaaaaan! Le genou 2, c'est Rezba!


Mwouahahahaha!!!!!   


Vite un AP:


----------



## Amok (16 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais naaaaaan! Le genou 2, c'est Rezba!



Ah oui, c'est possible. Ou Sonnyboy. Je pencherais d'ailleurs pour le deuxième, car il semble endormi sur la photo, et Sonnyboy s'endort toujours pendant l'amour.

[Vite, un AP, avant que la vieille ne débarque ! ]






Concernant l'AP de Kiss : Si le genou 1 (_fig.1_) est la hanche, la bougresse est souple love et, effectivement ne porte pas de culotte love ! ​ 


​


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Mai 2008)

Vous n'étiez pas obligé de le dire, ce n'est pas très charitable... Elle souhaitait que cela reste entre nous six...


----------



## prasath (16 Mai 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Vous n'étiez pas obligé de le dire, ce n'est pas très charitable... Elle souhaitait que cela reste entre nous six...



Sept c'est un meilleur chiffre. Je tenais le miroir.


----------



## anntraxh (16 Mai 2008)

pffffffffffffffffff !:sick:




​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)




----------



## macmarco (16 Mai 2008)




----------



## Amok (16 Mai 2008)

5 pieds ?! :mouais:


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Mai 2008)

c'était pas plutôt un bourrelet la masse incohérente chez KisBizz ? Ou un gros kyste du têton qui serait tombé sur le nombril et aurait fait une virée sur la hanche avec les âges ?


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Pour Macaronique : Alem aussi a un rongeur entre les jambes, cela ne l'empêche pas de poster des tas d'autoportraits !





Amok a dit:


> [Vite, un AP, avant que la vieille ne débarque ! ]
> ​



_aheummm  :sleep::sleep::sleep:_


----------



## Craquounette (16 Mai 2008)




----------



## kisbizz (16 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Et ta soeur ?!
> On voit très bien le bas de la robe juste au dessus du genou 1 : la position est invraisemblable ! Ou alors il n'y a pas de rotule !  :love:
> Si le genou 1 (fig.1) est la hanche, la bougresse est souple



j'ai pas de soeur , j'ai une rotule et effectivement je suis souple    
j'ariive encore a faire le grand ecart, donc j'ai pas encore trop rouillé  




macmarco a dit:


> Pour les autre, je ne me prononcerai pas, mais il me semble bien que Kissbizz a bien deux jambes et non trois.
> 
> [Edith]
> Voilà, jp est d'accord avec moi et avec un dessin, c'est plus clair !
> [/Edith]




c'etait vraiment pas  la peine que je  rogner la photo pour la retrouver telle quelle  
mais ......pfffff .....   vrais en plus  .... on dirait l'original  



jpmiss a dit:


> Par contre elle a pas de culotte.



oué ... et alors ? :rose:   






edit : j'ai recu ceci







je fais quoi ? l'ecouter ?


----------



## kitetrip (16 Mai 2008)

Balade en ancienne...


----------



## anntraxh (16 Mai 2008)

5 ans de macgé, juste fatiguée


----------



## kisbizz (16 Mai 2008)

macmarco, tu peux me remettre du rouge a levres ? pas envie de me maquiller juste avant d'aller me coucher :rose:


----------



## bcommeberenice (16 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2008)

aheum&#8230; 100Ko&#8230;


----------



## bcommeberenice (17 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> aheum 100Ko



Oups!! Dans l'élan, j'en ai perdu les règles de base! 
C'est corrigé chef!


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Mai 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *



​


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Mai 2008)

Je suis un garçon calme...






Mais faut pas me faire chier non plus...


----------



## katelijn (17 Mai 2008)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Je suis un garçon calme...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ou je vire femelle


----------



## teo (19 Mai 2008)

*Décalage*





_clic-image pour truc suite muche
~ Le modèle, le styliste et le photographe tiennent à remercier Mado pour ses lunettes,
sans lesquelles cet autoportrait n'aurait pas vu la nuit ~_​


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mai 2008)




----------



## mamyblue (19 Mai 2008)

​​


----------



## La mouette (19 Mai 2008)

Didjou   :affraid:


----------



## Xman (19 Mai 2008)

Pas si gros ... j'vois encore mes pieds.....


on ne lit jamais le premier message avant de poster un nouveau message ?


----------



## pim (19 Mai 2008)

Superbe coiffe Mamy Blue !







  

D'une pierre deux coups, un double autoportrait :






Macaronique va bien passer dans le coin pour poster la photo correspondante 
​


----------



## mado (19 Mai 2008)

Captain_X a dit:


> t'es à coté de tes pompes





teo a dit:


> _
> ~ Le modèle, le styliste et le photographe tiennent à remercier Mado pour ses lunettes,
> sans lesquelles cet autoportrait n'aurait pas vu la nuit ~_​



Je recolle les morceaux petit à petit  Pour ne pas être en décalage..




​


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2008)

mado a dit:


> Je recolle les morceaux petit à petit  Pour ne pas être en décalage..
> 
> http://flore.durieux.free.fr/photos/puzzle.jpg​



Le tube de colle va faire des jaloux :love:


----------



## macaronique (19 Mai 2008)

Zut, grillée par Macaulay Culkin.


----------



## aCLR (19 Mai 2008)

Dans les bras de mon père à ma naissance.
À côté de mon grand-père avec un bonnet marin.
Derrière mon écran à l'instant.​


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2008)

aheum, ici, il y a des règles&#8230;


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Mai 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mai 2008)




----------



## WebOliver (22 Mai 2008)




----------



## mademoisellecha (22 Mai 2008)

La chaleur dans les mouvements d'épaule
A plat
Comme un hiéroglyphe Inca​


----------



## sundance (22 Mai 2008)

par contre, je ne pourrais vous traduire le reste à part Chivas Regal


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mai 2008)

Oh, bordel de Dieu! J'en étais sûûûûûr!!!


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2008)

un peu raté l'autoportrait mademoiselle !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> un peu raté l'autoportrait mademoiselle !



Trop pas !


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Trop pas !



je parlais de sundance égoïste


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> je parlais de sundance égoïste







​


----------



## sundance (22 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> je parlais de sundance égoïste



désolée mais vu la direction du flingue, çà perturbe un peu


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2008)

t'inquiêtes, on est là !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mai 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> ​



Puréééééé! on avait déjà un bellâtre, v'là-t-y pas que le réassort nouvelle génération débarque!...


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Puréééééé! on avait déjà un bellâtre, v'là-t-y pas que le réassort nouvelle génération débarque!...



tu voulais parler de Mackie là ? parce qu'au vu de la photo, oui, ya une certaine ressemblance

allez faites un effort, merdre ! 






sinon je me fâche !


----------



## soget (23 Mai 2008)

Les hommes aiment à se voir reflétés en des miroirs troubles. Pär Lagerkvist​


----------



## maiwen (23 Mai 2008)




----------



## kisbizz (23 Mai 2008)




----------



## duracel (25 Mai 2008)




----------



## JPTK (26 Mai 2008)




----------



## ScubaARM (26 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## Grug (27 Mai 2008)




----------



## bcommeberenice (28 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## vleroy (28 Mai 2008)

​
ce qui est bien avec l'appareil photo de cet iphone, ce sont les effets appliqués automatiquement 
Bref, on veut shooter un truc, et ça donne ça


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

_Aïe._​


----------



## vleroy (29 Mai 2008)

​
_ombre portée sur plage à marée basse
un peu de saturation
et voilà un joli ap façon collage_  

_pour se mettre en bouche ce week-end_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mai 2008)




----------



## tirhum (31 Mai 2008)

:afraid: 

Bon, sérieusement...
 Y'a plus le hak'oto ?!...


----------



## Captain_X (31 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Y'a plus le hak'oto ?!...



tu maitrises le japonais... :impressed:


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2008)

Captain_X a dit:


> tu maitrises le japonais... :impressed:



Oui, il le maîtrise, mais dépêche toi, il va pas pouvoir le tenir longtemps, cet enfoiré arrête pas de lui filer des coups de latte dans les burnes ! :rateau:


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> VOila, ca c'est moi, je sais, vous avez du avoir 37680 warhal depuis la création du topic, mais j'men fout



*moi pas et j'aime pas qu'on s'en foute en règle générale*


----------



## Dark-Tintin (31 Mai 2008)

Les photobooth sont admises normalement


----------



## soget (31 Mai 2008)




----------



## aCLR (1 Juin 2008)

Le train Express Régional à destination de Dieppe partira à huit heures vingt-trois​


----------



## r0m1 (1 Juin 2008)

Petit week end spéléo :love:


----------



## mamyblue (1 Juin 2008)

*Ben non je suis pas blonde !

*

​​


----------



## Sly54 (1 Juin 2008)




----------



## aCLR (2 Juin 2008)

Le train Express Régional à destination de Rouen partira à dix-neuf heures vingt-trois​


----------



## Amok (2 Juin 2008)

La dernière fois que j'ai pris un TER,  j'avais autre chose à faire que de me shooter dans le porte bagages. Pour tout dire, j'ai même aperçu le reflet en découvrant que les passagers des places juste devant et derrière avaient la sueur aux tempes. Ils avaient du voir.

C'était en partance pour une ile. Ceci explique peut être cela. Je ne suis pas branché TER.


----------



## aCLR (2 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> La dernière fois que j'ai pris un TER,  j'avais autre chose à faire que de me shooter dans le porte bagages. Pour tout dire, j'ai même aperçu le reflet en découvrant que les passagers des places juste devant et derrière avaient la sueur aux tempes. Ils avaient du voir.
> 
> C'était en partance pour une ile. Ceci explique peut être cela. Je ne suis pas branché TER.





C'était juste avant ça !


----------



## Bibabelou (2 Juin 2008)




----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juin 2008)

C'est sur... il en faut pour tout le monde...


----------



## soget (2 Juin 2008)




----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Juin 2008)

Photo prise aujourd'hui dans des toilettes publiques place des Quinconces à Bordeaux.

Vous aurez constaté que je vous ai épargné la vue du canard le croupion à l'air en train de faire popo.


----------



## Amok (4 Juin 2008)

Là, je crois que l'on touche le fond ! :afraid:


----------



## Lalla (4 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Photo prise aujourd'hui dans des toilettes publiques place des Quinconces à Bordeaux.
> Vous aurez constaté que je vous ai épargné la vue du canard le croupion à l'air en train de faire popo.


Je décline tout responsabilité concernant ce propos: je n'appartiens pas à la même espèce... 

Bref, pour éviter le ban...





​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Là, je crois que l'on touche le fond ! :afraid:


Le fond de la cuvette ?  

EDIT : il y avait un miroir. Je n'ai pas pu résister à l'envie de faire cet AP.


----------



## Lila (5 Juin 2008)

Lalla a dit:


> J
> Bref, pour éviter le ban...http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/9788/lollypoput4.jpg​



... j'ai fait cette erreur moi aussi un jour :casse:



...j'ai esssayé un truc marrant ..déjà bu je sais ...mais marrant ....la moitié de tronche et refaire un visage complet .........comment je me ressemble pas !!!!! (cette dernière remarque n'appelle aucun commentaires)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ... j'ai fait cette erreur moi aussi un jour :casse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...j'ai esssayé un truc marrant ..déjà bu je sais ...mais marrant ....la moitié de tronche et refaire un visage complet .........comment je me ressemble pas !!!!! (cette dernière remarque n'appelle aucun commentaires)



T'es sûr ? Parce que là aussi t'as une belle tête de gland.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juin 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> T'es sûr ? Parce que là aussi t'as une belle tête de gland.



Nan nan nan... Cette trombine de dictateur Sud-Américain est assez proche de la réalité...


----------



## Lila (5 Juin 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> T'es sûr ? Parce que là aussi t'as une belle tête de gland.


 oui mais moi j'ai mis un AP !!!! 



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nan nan nan... Cette trombine de dictateur Sud-Américain est assez proche de la réalité...



:hein: empalamiento para todos !!!!!!!


----------



## ScubaARM (6 Juin 2008)

Retour aux AP




​


----------



## mado (6 Juin 2008)




----------



## Leodium (6 Juin 2008)

Et sans pantalon?


----------



## alèm (6 Juin 2008)

et c'est qui leodium ?


----------



## mado (6 Juin 2008)

Dartagnan ?


----------



## alèm (6 Juin 2008)

mado a dit:


> Dartagnan ?



mince, j'aurais plutôt dit Alexandre Astier


----------



## toys (7 Juin 2008)

a la demande de certain un nouvelle ap pas a poil cette fois mais toujours avec la même geule un peut plus fatigué peut être.


----------



## alèm (7 Juin 2008)

j'avais dit "à poil" !


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juin 2008)




----------



## toys (9 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> j'avais dit "à poil" !


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2008)

toys a dit:


> ok si tu veux mais tu l'auras *voulue*



Moi, j'aurais dit "velu"


----------



## Amok (10 Juin 2008)

toys a dit:


> Portrait entre copains !



Puisque vous avez l'air de bien vous entendre, tu peux garder mackie !


----------



## soget (10 Juin 2008)




----------



## Sly54 (10 Juin 2008)

Poster après Soget, c'est du kamikas-isme !


----------



## bcommeberenice (10 Juin 2008)

Je m'étais amusée à faire cela en hommage au film de Franju : _Les yeux sans visage_

_





au niveau de la réalisation il y a encore des progrès à faire! 
_​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2008)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> au niveau de la réalisation il y a encore des progrès à faire!



Le filtre "contraction" réglé à -50 sur la poitrine, c'est pas du jeu!


----------



## Bibabelou (11 Juin 2008)

le plus étrange est de voir l'intérieur de la paupière se refléter dans l'iris...beuaaaaark...

autoportrait de l'oeil droit (je crois, je sais plus) l'été dernier sur une plage de l'île Fuerteventura (ça, c'est juste pour me la raconter style je voyage )


----------



## kisbizz (11 Juin 2008)

j'ai eu envie de retrouver mes couettes 







et tampis si je ne suis pas sexi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2008)

*WOUAHOOOOOUUUUUUU!!!!!*


:love::love::love:


----------



## eyescarz (11 Juin 2008)

Elle m'ont l'air très bien ces dents....
Joli coiffure 
:love::love:


----------



## Bibabelou (11 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> j'ai eu envie de retrouver mes couettes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je traine ici depuis pas très longtemps mais je crois que c'est la première fois que je te vois sourire sur un AP...!!!


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> j'ai eu envie de retrouver mes couettes
> 
> 
> 
> ...





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *WOUAHOOOOOUUUUUUU!!!!!*
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:




MOUhahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Juin 2008)




----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juin 2008)

Dendrimere a dit:


>




Dexter!!!! :afraid:


----------



## GroDan (14 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## Foguenne (14 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Dexter!!!! :afraid:



héhé, j'ai pensé exactement la même chose.   

(Dexter, la meilleur série depuis longtemps.   )


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2008)

[modeOff]pas beau à voir ;/[modeOn]


----------



## JPTK (15 Juin 2008)

A mes fans  spéciale dédicace à Aurélie85, Mado, Kisbizz et Téo :love:

*CALME TOI TÉO !!! ^^*





_et en route vers la joie..._​


----------



## La mouette (15 Juin 2008)

Pincé !


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Juin 2008)




----------



## Craquounette (15 Juin 2008)

.
.
.
_Pas simple de passer après le roi de l'AP_ 

_Edit : le roi sus-mentionné aurait préféré le titre de Son Altesse Sérénissime mais le titre étant déjà pris et ne voulant pas risquer de froisser qui que ce soit, j'ai donc laissé le titre de ROI_


----------



## Lastrada (15 Juin 2008)




----------



## bcommeberenice (15 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## mademoisellecha (16 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## aCLR (16 Juin 2008)




----------



## l'écrieur (16 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## mado (16 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## l'écrieur (16 Juin 2008)

_Autoportrait à l'iphone et à la salle de bains._​ 







Ça penche toujours, c'est mon côté yin qui souffre, que voulez-vous...​


----------



## La mouette (16 Juin 2008)

Posté le 16 juin 2032

Par manque de participants le sujet a été fermé....


----------



## Grug (16 Juin 2008)

les fanes, c'est pour les radis.


----------



## IceandFire (16 Juin 2008)




----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2008)

alors je vais la faire septentrionesque : "Au commencement était le Sexe." et en fait, malgré le fait que ce soit l'été, que la chaleur aiguise les sens, que la promiscuité sur les plages tout ça, bah on va calmer le jeu.

alors je vous propose cet ultime autoportrait chaudard et je délimite moi-même une limite bien en-deça de cet autoportrait désormais, les images disparaitront quand j'aurais le temps d'y jeter un &#339;il, les coups de boule seront encore visibles et vous qui m'avez tant appelé "censeur" sans en connaitre la véritable définition, vous en aurez un.

adieu donc fesses, cons, teubs, nichons&#8230; 

allez, il ne vous restera plus quà jouer sur la limite ! 

*ah oui, yavait une photo là*​
ouais, je sais, c'est injuste. mais vous l'êtes tout autant que moi, soyez honnêtes !


----------



## l'écrieur (16 Juin 2008)

Rien compris. 

Tu veux effacer mon autoportrait tout ce qu'il y a de chaste, qu'à coté, le calendrier du stade français, c'est le Marquis de Sade, c'est ça ?

Et tu parles de imites en deça de quoi ?

Parce qu'en dessous, c'est une perspective, pas une limite.

Exemple autoportraitisé.


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2008)

on est bien d'accord&#8230; 

non, je ne vais pas l'effacer, je propose juste qu'on s'arrête à tes fesses, sont assez bien pour qu'on s'arrête là je trouve.


----------



## l'écrieur (16 Juin 2008)

Tu veux dire que tu me veux pas _vraiment_ de profil ?
Bon, d'accord, je remballe.


----------



## toys (16 Juin 2008)

et oui la censure arrive sur mac g 
pufffff


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2008)




----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2008)

odré a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/members/odre-albums-gendarmes-picture310-toto.jpg




Euuuh  Ça, c'est pas un "portrait", odré, tout juste un "it", manque tout le "portra"


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2008)

toys a dit:


> et oui la censure arrive sur mac g
> pufffff


certes, certes 

*sur la photo, Alxbizar, alèm et deux membres anonymes et silencieux des forums *



_
(vivi, c'est bien un autoportrait réalisé hier soir pour la promo de la soirée de l'asso Kino Nantes que nous faisons le 28 juin au TNT à Nantes  )_


----------



## gautik94 (17 Juin 2008)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> Il s'agit là d'une épreuve que tu dois sans aucun doute possible à une Divinité Quelconque, qui dans Son immense facétie et Sa grande sagesse t'a mis au volant d'une véhicule pourvu d'un moteur de 3.0 litres V6 de 180 cv à seule fin, semble t-il, que tu te retrouves dans cette situation ridicule et qu'alors tu prennes à la fois :
> *> *pleinement conscience de l'humilité nécessaire qu'il te faut pour avancer dans la vie malgré la haute idée que tu as de toi, risible scarabée,
> *> *ton mal en patience, parce que les mecs en jaune, là, ils doivent être intérimaires estivaux et n'avoir pas fait le bon stage de préparation à la lourde mission qu'ils ont à assurer,
> ...



hééé ta une enault espace !!!! ien ca je t'encourage !!!!


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2008)

moi j'aime les gens qui lisent le premier message du sujet. Ne viens pas te plaindre de ce qui va arriver ensuite puisque tu ne sais pas de quoi exactement ce sujet parle&#8230;


----------



## doudou83 (17 Juin 2008)

@ soget ​


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 17507


----------



## soget (17 Juin 2008)

Tu es magnifique Doudou83


----------



## Redoch (17 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Juin 2008)

Désolé, pas d'APN. 

Passage d'un 15 pouces en 10.3.9 à un 24 pouces en 10.5.3 : la claque !  

Alors je teste. 



​


----------



## soget (17 Juin 2008)

doudou83 et super dans le t'shirt. Comme mon père !!!!

L'une des filles de soget   :bebe:


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2008)

soget a dit:


> doudou83 et super dans le t'shirt. Comme mon père !!!!
> 
> L'une des filles de soget   :bebe:


déjà à banlieue il ya un e ça me chiffone.

secundo, puisque tu as inivté toute ta famille ici, merci de l'inviter aussi en photo. Sinon, j'aviserais (en ce cas, ne laisse pas trainer les doigts, doudou83 peut t'expliquer ça en MP)

tercio : c'est écrit en vert. Imagine les yeux méchants, les sourcils froncés du sûrement frustré mégalomane que je dois être puisque je suis modérateur. (voir doudou83)


----------



## Xman (19 Juin 2008)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Désolé, pas d'APN.
> 
> Passage d'un 15 pouces en 10.3.9 à un 24 pouces en 10.5.3 :
> 
> ​



Non en 2 pouces


----------



## oohTONY (19 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2008)

Notez, je ne montre pas (encore) mon cul.​


----------



## JPTK (20 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> adieu donc fesses, cons, teubs, nichons
> 
> allez, il ne vous restera plus quà jouer sur la limite !



ADIEU alors aussi veaux, volailles, cochons...

OK


----------



## bcommeberenice (20 Juin 2008)

Pour une fois qu'on pouvait admirer les fesses de la gente masculine! :love:


----------



## kisbizz (20 Juin 2008)

.... j'ai eté la seule a admirer la plante de ses pieds ?


----------



## bcommeberenice (20 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> .... j'ai eté la seule a admirer la plante de ses pieds ?



C'est bizarre, mais j'ai du mal à te croire!


----------



## Bibabelou (21 Juin 2008)




----------



## Dendrimere (21 Juin 2008)




----------



## esope (22 Juin 2008)




----------



## chandler_jf (22 Juin 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juin 2008)

chandler_jf a dit:


> photo dans le train​


Julien Courbet !


----------



## ange_63 (22 Juin 2008)

Pour faire un petit


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2008)

ange_63 a dit:


> Pour faire un petit
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3167/2600134747_94a997c19a.jpg​



Ah, ben là, c'est pas Julien Courbet, mais jolies courbes quand même :love: :rose:


----------



## macmarco (22 Juin 2008)

ange_63 a dit:


> Pour faire un petit
> Ca penche​




Bah vi, mais faut pas faire coucou avec la main qui tient l'appareil !    :love:


----------



## Jec (22 Juin 2008)

dimanche.... 






By jec at 2008-06-22​


----------



## ange_63 (22 Juin 2008)

macmarco a dit:


> Bah vi, mais faut pas faire coucou avec la main qui tient l'appareil !    :love:


 :love: 

@ Pascal 77 : Merci pour les jolies courbes :rose:


----------



## naturalbornsamy (22 Juin 2008)




----------



## mado (23 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## CRISPEACE (23 Juin 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 17575


----------



## aCLR (23 Juin 2008)




----------



## macmarco (23 Juin 2008)




----------



## esope (23 Juin 2008)




----------



## Picouto (25 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## vleroy (25 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Juin 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


​


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2008)

alèèèèèèèèèèm
y m'fait peuuuuuuuuuuuur


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Juin 2008)

ça, les fruits de mer pas frais, ça pardonne pas... ! :rateau:


----------



## aCLR (25 Juin 2008)

Déçu​


----------



## bcommeberenice (25 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## mado (26 Juin 2008)

Elles fonctionnent bien ensemble les deux images au dessus 


Pour celle là, j'ai hésité, mais j'ai opté pour des griffes.. 




​


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2008)

Human-Fly a dit:


> * ( Click to zoom.  ) *
> 
> 
> ​


trop de soleil, tue le bronzage


----------



## naturalbornsamy (26 Juin 2008)




----------



## kisbizz (29 Juin 2008)




----------



## La mouette (29 Juin 2008)

:love: 

Bonjour :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2008)

Mais putaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn de mmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeerdeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh !


----------



## Foguenne (29 Juin 2008)




----------



## macmarco (29 Juin 2008)




----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> Ton image&#8230;


Ti trop belle pour moi&#8230; :rose: 

Bon je me mets à la recherche d'une de moi&#8230;


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2008)

hier soir, tard, saoul, heureux de la réussite de la soirée, etc&#8230;


----------



## Xman (30 Juin 2008)

Retour de Paris en DB9 Volante....


ici une image pesant 400Ko&#8230;


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Juin 2008)

Regarde maman




Je passes à la télé :rose:


----------



## Melounette (30 Juin 2008)

I will rock your body in your kitchen.
Ouh yeah !:style:​


----------



## tirhum (30 Juin 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3184/2623690689_4a419c1d4a_o.jpg
> 
> I will rock your body in your kitchen.
> Ouh yeah !:style:​


Je n'étais pas loin de la "vérité", donc !...  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Je n'étais pas loin de la "vérité", donc !...  :love:



Oui, surtout que tout compte fait elle nichonne tout de même raisonnablement...


----------



## Tyite Bulle (30 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## JPTK (30 Juin 2008)

Tyite Bulle a dit:


> [RL="http://www.casimages.com"]http://nsa02.casimages.com/img/2008/06/30/0806300711563880129.jpg[/IG][/URL][/CENTER][/QUOTE]
> 
> A l'endroit j'aime bien aussi :rose::cool:
> 
> ...


----------



## Melounette (1 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui, surtout que tout compte fait elle nichonne tout de même raisonnablement...


Ah mais tout à fait. La preuve.







(Petit clin d'oeil à Mado : tu vois je ne suis pas majorette, je suis une Pompom Girl.)

Alors oui...je sais...l'amalgame est vite fait. Mais il y a Madonna, il y a Melounette. Madonna c'est Madonna, Melounette c'est Melounette.






J'ai beaucoup plus la classe. Je suis pas botoxée à mort moi. :style:
Are you ready to jump ?​


----------



## maousse (1 Juillet 2008)

on se fait défoncer la tronche :love:

(désolé, je casse l'ambiance, mélounette. C'est pas très disco tout ça )


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah mais tout à fait. La preuve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu t'es épilée sous les bras et tu les as collé sur ton t-shirt? :mouais:


----------



## Melounette (1 Juillet 2008)

maousse a dit:


> [avec un truc comme ça sur le torse...]
> on se fait défoncer la tronche :love:
> 
> (désolé, je casse l'ambiance, mélounette. C'est pas très disco tout ça )


Mais si...mais si...ça reste dans le thème. Avec mes trucs comme ça sur le torse, je me fais....euh....gentiment aborder. Bon courage à toi et bonne journée surtout. Ca va être long je le sens.



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu t'es épilée sous les bras et tu les as collé sur ton t-shirt? :mouais:


Alors là, je vais casser ton fantasme. Je suis à l'origine quasiment imberbe sous les bras. Et toc.


----------



## jahrom (1 Juillet 2008)

J'arrive à un âge ou comme mado, j'utilise le flou... 




​


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Je suis à l'origine quasiment imberbe sous les bras. Et toc.


 
ouais bah ... c'est en disant des choses pareilles qu'on se fait taper  'tention 

euh ...alors ... 




​
voilà


----------



## mado (1 Juillet 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> J'arrive à un âge ou comme mado, j'utilise le flou...
> 
> ​




Pfff 

Rien à voir avec l'âge.
P't'être l'alcool à la limite.
Ou l'truc de ta signature, va savoir




Bises aux amoureux en passant.


----------



## Sly54 (1 Juillet 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> J'arrive à un âge ou comme mado, j'utilise le flou...



c'est pour ça que j'ai gardé le casque 








Dur dur le retour du boulot, entre le soleil et les montées !


----------



## teo (1 Juillet 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> J'arrive à un âge ou comme mado, j'utilise le flou...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour un peu j'aurai pensé à Lagerfeld. Mais il fait beaucoup plus jeune


----------



## Eul Mulot (1 Juillet 2008)

Sly54 a dit:


> Casque Inside



Dans le genre truc sur la tronche, j'ai ça :




​ 

*@Tyite Bulle : Jolies côtes !*


----------



## toys (1 Juillet 2008)

maiwen a dit:


> ouais bah ... c'est en disant des choses pareilles qu'on se fait taper  'tention
> 
> euh ...alors ...
> 
> ...



ho non !!!!! 
je n'était qu'un jouet entre t'es main alors?

jolie photo quand même


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2008)

JPTK, l'écrieur et d'autres, sachez que MOI AUSSI JE PEUX VOUS MONTRER MON Q !!!

(et en plus, le mien, il est aimanté, et toc !)


----------



## pim (2 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> JPTK, l'écrieur et d'autres, sachez que MOI AUSSI JE PEUX VOUS MONTRER MON Q !!!



On le voit pas bien ton Q, c'est flou :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juillet 2008)

Je rêve ou il n'a pas de trou ton Q?


----------



## jeromemac (2 Juillet 2008)

maousse a dit:


> on se fait défoncer la tronche :love:
> 
> (désolé, je casse l'ambiance, mélounette. C'est pas très disco tout ça )



C'EST CLAIRE !!! ARGHHHH  

mais ti es fou toi


----------



## alèm (2 Juillet 2008)

jeromemac a dit:


> C'EST CLAIRE !!!



ah non, c'est Arnaud


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ah non, c'est Arnaud



Ah Arnaud ( :soupir: ) 







Clic-image pour détails
Autoportrait aux miroirs​


----------



## esope (3 Juillet 2008)

Oui je sais c'est le bordel...


----------



## kisbizz (3 Juillet 2008)

parce que meme les princess ont une maman :love:











merci a tous pour la derniere :love:


----------



## Nephou (4 Juillet 2008)




----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2008)

C'est affreux un modérateur !


----------



## meskh (4 Juillet 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est affreux un modérateur !



Et d'une souplesse redoutable !


----------



## benkenobi (4 Juillet 2008)

Et ça possède des commodes IKEA...


----------



## pim (4 Juillet 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est affreux un modérateur !



Et encore là, on ne voit pas ce qu'il fait de ses deux mains 

_Edit_ : pour ne pas flooder, prise à bout de bras sur mon vélo, filant à 25 km/h :


----------



## mado (4 Juillet 2008)




----------



## chandler_jf (6 Juillet 2008)




----------



## esope (7 Juillet 2008)

pour tout ceux qui ont aimé la première, voici la deuxième de la série (et avec moins de bordel cette fois...)


----------



## mado (7 Juillet 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Et ça possède des commodes IKEA...




Peut-être le matelas aussi.


Non ?


Ah bon.


Tant pis.


----------



## bcommeberenice (8 Juillet 2008)




----------



## MamaCass (8 Juillet 2008)

:love: Coucou les copains :love:  ​


----------



## Aladisse (9 Juillet 2008)




----------



## macmarco (10 Juillet 2008)




----------



## bcommeberenice (10 Juillet 2008)

Là, c'est sur, si on te croise au milieu des nuages, on te reconnait tout de suite!


----------



## macaronique (10 Juillet 2008)

Photo prise le 22 décembre 2007
c'est la voiture de ma sur :love:​


----------



## mado (12 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juillet 2008)

Triple X  double A


----------



## mado (12 Juillet 2008)

Ouais, pb de serveur. Pages perso désactivées pour soupçon d'utilisation illicite :mouais:


----------



## Grug (12 Juillet 2008)

avais tu bien lu la charte ?


----------



## pim (12 Juillet 2008)

Effectivement !



> Erreur 403 - Refus de traitement de la requête (Interdit - Forbidden)
> 
> *Le serveur a compris la requête, mais refuse de la satisfaire.*
> 
> ...



Ça doit être un serveur féminin. J'ai souvent ce problème "a compris la requête, mais refuse de la satisfaire" :rateau:

Un autoportrait de Mado en attente sur le serveur, y'a largement de quoi ne pas arriver à trouver le sommeil, crispé sur la touche F5 :love:


----------



## Lalla (13 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## JPTK (14 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Juillet 2008)

Doux Jésus !  Je n'en croix crois pas mes yeux !


----------



## Aladisse (14 Juillet 2008)

Jour férié/mal dormi/ennui = autoportrait




​


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2008)

il parait que je fais prof :hein:


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2008)

macinside a dit:


> il parait que je fais prof :hein:



moi j'aurais dit geek


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Juillet 2008)

macinside a dit:


> il parait que je fais prof :hein:


De français


----------



## JPTK (14 Juillet 2008)

nan mais c'est quoi cette coupe à la Foguenne ?? :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Juillet 2008)

Ne pas flooder et pour avoir charrier Mackie 

Voici






> Toute ressemblance avec le personnage existant serait fortuite ou due à des opérations de chirurgie esthétique avancées


----------



## toys (15 Juillet 2008)

un vieux truc qui dates de noel il y a deux ou trois ans ..

ps si une personne retrouve le même pull chez lui je suis preneur il a un gros méroux et plein de petit poisson autour


----------



## Lalis (15 Juillet 2008)

Le site de l'artiste​


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Bibabelou (15 Juillet 2008)




----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2008)

tjs aussi belle petite s&#339;ur ! :love:


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2008)

merci  

et puis tu me posteras un autoportrait s'il te plait ... namé ...:rateau:


----------



## Lila (16 Juillet 2008)

...quelle belle famille !


----------



## Lastrada (18 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> (bande de nazes !)
> *je quitte la modération. *​







Qu'est-ce que tu me 'acontes là ?







​


----------



## JPTK (18 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juillet 2008)

T'as un problème de machine à laver qu'on te voit tout le temps à poil?


----------



## JPTK (18 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> T'as un problème de machine à laver qu'on te voit tout le temps à poil?


----------



## teo (18 Juillet 2008)

Vieille demeure, enfance, adolescence, âge adulte
et toujours l'été, les escapades, le soleil et les dunes.

Clic-image blah blah blah​


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Juillet 2008)

Frangin, regarde moi dans les yeux... 








:love:​


----------



## dool (19 Juillet 2008)

Quelqu'un pour me refiler le lien où il y a tous les autoportraits...du moins depuis sa dernière mise à jour ??? (besoin de retrouver des photos dont je ne souviens de l'hébergement) merci


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2008)

dool a dit:


> Quelqu'un pour me refiler le lien où il y a tous les autoportraits...du moins depuis sa dernière mise à jour ??? (besoin de retrouver des photos dont je ne souviens de l'hébergement) merci



Ici ?


----------



## teo (19 Juillet 2008)

Chez moi le lien affiche une page vide. Je ne sais pas si Jeff a fait des mises à jour récemment ou s'il continue même à s'en occuper 


_Edith: exact, Craquounette, là il s'affiche de nouveau chez moi_


----------



## Craquounette (19 Juillet 2008)

Chez moi ça marche, un exemple au hasard 

Par contre, je ne sais pas si le site a été remis à jour...


----------



## pim (19 Juillet 2008)

À quand une version optimisée pour l'iPhone du site de Jeff ?


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Juillet 2008)

Non Non Non ce n'est pas MAJ depuis hummm ... je ne compte même plus. 

Les évolutions de la vie font que je vais avoir beaucoup plus de temps maintenant ... je vais pouvoir penser à vous. 

Par contre si quelqu'un à une idée de comment faire un site un peu moins lourd je suis preneur.


----------



## arno1x (19 Juillet 2008)

une petite cigarette.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2008)

si, je suis là!


----------



## supatofa (20 Juillet 2008)

hello

ma première contribution...


----------



## kitetrip (20 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## CRISPEACE (20 Juillet 2008)




----------



## vleroy (21 Juillet 2008)

_Par truc en mastic_​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Juillet 2008)

Plop, plop, plop.


----------



## Hurrican (21 Juillet 2008)

Depuis le temps... Fallait bien que je participe un peu !


----------



## JPTK (24 Juillet 2008)

Je triche un peu niveau citation mais bon 



			
				Eniluap a dit:
			
		

> en plus ya pas de quoi en faire un fromage, ils sont tt petits! :rateau:



Même pas un ptit singly ?

Et pour pas flooder, un ptit sourire en coin :rose:


----------



## Lalla (25 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## kisbizz (25 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2008)

*DIRTY PonkHead THE FIRST KING OF CRIME​*




click image to enter the mob​


----------



## bcommeberenice (25 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Juillet 2008)

Lalla a dit:


> ​



Un code barre c'est déjà bien...


----------



## IceandFire (26 Juillet 2008)




----------



## macmarco (26 Juillet 2008)




----------



## bcommeberenice (26 Juillet 2008)

j'ai choisi le bois! ​


----------



## kisbizz (26 Juillet 2008)

les bottes ont debarqué mais j'ai choisi de partir en congé avec la petite robe


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> *DIRTY PonkHead THE FIRST KING OF CRIME​*
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/la-salle-de-jeu/les-mafias-macgeennes-228037.html
> *Photo de moi avec des cheveux et un flingue en plastique*
> ...


 
Bon.
J'espère que les vigilants du fil voudront bien m'autoriser ce petit écart, mais suite à la publication de cette photo, j'ai reçu _énormément _de coups de boule (merci) - la plupart concernants ma coupe de cheveux...

Ce n'est pas la première fois.
Mes aventures cappilaires semblent, pour des raisons qui m'échappent un peu, présenter un certain intérêt à vos yeux.

Soit.
Après avoir eu les cheveux très longs (très très) et par souci de commodité, je m'étais fait une coupe militaire - coupe que j'avais encore en m'inscrivant sur MacG.

Aux dires de mes proches, ma douce en tête, celà me vieillissait de dix ans et me donnait l'air méchant.

Aujourd'hui, ils repoussent, sans que je sache trop jusqu'où.
Et, comme ils ne sont pas très disciplinés, ils font un peu ce qu'ils veulent et me donnent une sorte de casque seventies de garçon coiffeur de province (merci PATOCH pour l'image, elle est assez juste).

Ce n'importe quoi me va. Je m'aime bien comme ça. Mes proches aussi.
Voilà.

J'espère avoir comblé ceux et celles que ma coiffure électrise.
Hé hé.

Et je vous dit à bientôt pour de nouvelles aventures avec des cheveux !


----------



## mado (28 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## macmarco (28 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bon.
> J'espère que les vigilants du fil voudront bien m'autoriser ce petit écart, mais suite à la publication de cette photo, j'ai reçu _énormément _de coups de boule (merci) - la plupart concernants ma coupe de cheveux...
> 
> Ce n'est pas la première fois.
> ...



Moi, j'aurais dit un look à la Bernard Ménez....


----------



## vleroy (28 Juillet 2008)

macmarco a dit:


> Moi, j'aurais dit un look à la Bernard Ménez....



Bernard Ménez est une doublure de Ponk????


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Bernard Ménez est une doublure de Ponk????



Tiens, maintenant que tu le dis


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Juillet 2008)

macmarco a dit:


> Moi, j'aurais dit un look à la Bernard Ménez....


J'ai pensé à la ressemblance dès son changement d'avatar.
Mais bon, vu qu'il a un flingue maintenant, je n'ai rien dit.


----------



## teo (28 Juillet 2008)

macmarco, vleroy,  Pascal 77, PoorMonsteR, un petit AP pour la peine ? :rateau: C'est pas parce que la modération est 'stivale que bon hein 







En attendant les feux de la fêt'nat au bord de l'eau, au milieu de nièces et neveux hystériques 
Clic-photo pour la série​
_Edith: lien et autorisation mis à jour, merci chandler_jf pour la remarque _


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Juillet 2008)

teo a dit:


> macmarco, vleroy,  Pascal 77, PoorMonsteR, un petit AP pour la peine ? :rateau: C'est pas parce que la modération est 'stivale que bon hein  (...)


Oups ! :rose:

Heu... pas d'APN alors ça sera avec les moyens du bord. 




Je cherche le moindre courant d'air. Il fait une chaleur pas possible et l'iMac chauffe aussi.

​


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2008)

Chaud :rateau:


----------



## Bibabelou (28 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Chaud :rateau:
> 
> le monsieur avec les cheveux blancs​



'tain! comment que tu ressembles trop à mon père sur cette AP!!!




bon allez, un tiot AP surexposé mais bon voilà je l'aime bien


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Chaud :rateau:
> (...)


Merci Pascal ! J'ai à peu près le même ventilo dans un placard et je n'y pensais plus !


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2008)

Bibabelou a dit:


> e monsieur avec *les* cheveux blancs



Ne te laisse pas abuser par cette photo, c'est le monsieur avec *des* cheveux blancs  Mais les cheveux bruns sont encore majoritaires  Là où il y a encore des cheveux, du moins 

cheveu, mon n'veu !   

La preuve :




(moi, c'est à gauche, à droite, c'est ma fille, hein ! :rateau


----------



## vleroy (28 Juillet 2008)

c'est ben vrai, et pi cette pluie ce soir au moment du BBQ.... pffff
Le résultat est éloquent :





à moins que ce ne soit les ajouts des cpl couplésà l'airport, et mon serveur parfaitement configuré 
C'est vrai que ça chauffe ses bêtes là


----------



## jugnin (28 Juillet 2008)

_Quand il fait chaud, on se protège de la lumière.​_


----------



## iSoud (29 Juillet 2008)

Hey ^^

Voici à quoi je ressemble (parfois... en fait, pas tout le temps xD)






Photo prise avec mon Canon EOS 400-D 

Edit : Plus je la vois, moins je l'aime xD


----------



## alèm (29 Juillet 2008)

_toi, je sens que tu vas te faire plein d'amis dans les minutes qui suivent et macinside va être dedans&#8230; 
_


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _toi, je sens que tu vas te faire plein d'amis dans les minutes qui suivent et macinside va être dedans&#8230; _


 

 bon ne vous ruez pas sur les problèmes de la demoizelle maintenant :rateau:



EDIT : ce soir....


----------



## Amok (29 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _toi, je sens que tu vas te faire plein d'amis dans les minutes qui suivent et macinside va être dedans&#8230;
> _



Ca... 




Pharmacos a dit:


> bon ne vous ruez pas sur les problèmes de la demoizelle maintenant :rateau:



[ MODE ALEM]Toi, t'as intérêt à te ruer sur ton APN...


----------



## iSoud (29 Juillet 2008)

^^

Bon vraiment car cette photo était vieille et qu'en fait plus je la voie, moins je peux la voir, je viens d'en prendre une avec photo booth, que voici,


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

L'abandon de la casquette me semble en effet une bonne idée...


----------



## Amok (29 Juillet 2008)

Ban user from thread > Macinside.


----------



## iSoud (29 Juillet 2008)

héhé, oui oui... Je la porte que dans certaines circonstances XD
Bon bah c'est pas tout ça mais moi je vais me coucher (bientôt 2.00 am à L.A. !!)


----------



## alèm (29 Juillet 2008)

_L.A. veut dire Los Angeles et non La Ague mackie ! :rateau: :rateau:


d'ailleurs pour ton information mon ptit mackie, on dit La Hague ! 
_


----------



## Amok (29 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _L.A. veut dire Los Angeles et non La Ague mackie ! :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> 
> d'ailleurs pour ton information mon ptit mackie, on dit La Hague !
> _



Bah, quand on aime, on peut dire n'importe quoi !


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juillet 2008)

Edit: ah mais en fait mon solde était à jour.  :/


----------



## alèm (29 Juillet 2008)

c'est vrai&#8230;


----------



## Lalla (29 Juillet 2008)

Trop cool, macgé se met à l'heure tektoniktareum...
'tain les chacals©, vous êtes affreux


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Juillet 2008)

Elle est pas inintéressante cette nouvelle forme de phishing sur les forums MacG...  

Sur qu'avant la tombé du jour (ici hein, pas à L.A. -> Langue Asséchée  ) tous les morts de faim de MacG tourneront ici tels des vautours...


----------



## Virpeen (29 Juillet 2008)

@alèm : dès que je le reçois, je te réponds dans le même style...


----------



## Bibabelou (29 Juillet 2008)

purée Alèm, j'te l'ai déjà dit! range un peu et nettoie ton lavabo avant de poster, mince!


----------



## Amok (29 Juillet 2008)

Bibabelou a dit:


> purée Alèm, j'te l'ai déjà dit! range un peu et nettoie ton lavabo avant de poster, mince!



C'est un peu vrai, ca. Il a du se passer des trucs pas très cathos dans cette salle de bain, vu l'état du miroir et le nombre de brosses à dents... :rose:
En plus, Alem a le sourire, et c'est un signe, ca : y'a du N'golo n'golo récent dans l'air !


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> C'est un peu vrai, ca. Il a du se passer des trucs pas très cathos dans cette salle de bain, vu l'état du miroir et le nombre de brosses à dents... :rose:



Ah voilà où j'ai laissé la mienne...


----------



## Amok (29 Juillet 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah voilà où j'ai laissé la mienne...



Donc, y'a bien du n'golo n'golo récent !


----------



## alèm (29 Juillet 2008)

Virpeen a dit:


> @alèm : dès que je le reçois, je te réponds dans le même style...



moins habillé, c'est possible ? non ? ah bah dommage alors  
sinon, t'as intérêt ma belle ! 



Lalla a dit:


> Trop cool, macgé se met à l'heure tektoniktareum...
> 'tain les chacals©, vous êtes affreux





Bibabelou a dit:


> purée Alèm, j'te l'ai déjà dit! range un peu et nettoie ton lavabo avant de poster, mince!





Amok a dit:


> C'est un peu vrai, ca. Il a du se passer des trucs pas très cathos dans cette salle de bain, vu l'état du miroir et le nombre de brosses à dents... :rose:
> En plus, Alem a le sourire, et c'est un signe, ca : y'a du N'golo n'golo récent dans l'air !





WebOliver a dit:


> Ah voilà où j'ai laissé la mienne...



tektonik ? Kessecé ?





dites les rigolos, voulez tâter de mes docs ? ​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

Des messages sans AP !
Des posteurs qui postent plusieurs AP le même jour !
Des vannes de bas étages !

Mais c'est la fête du slip ici !

Non à la fête du slip - oui aux AP sans slip !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Des messages sans AP !
> Des posteurs qui postent plusieurs AP le même jour !
> Des vannes de bas étages !
> 
> ...



Ca y est, je sais a qui tu me fais penser...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)




----------



## macmarco (29 Juillet 2008)




----------



## cupertino (29 Juillet 2008)

A part sur le forum iPhon.fr, il y a une semaine, c'est la première fois que je mets ma photo en 16 ans de net.


----------



## Lalla (29 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Des messages sans AP !
> Des posteurs qui postent plusieurs AP le même jour !
> Des vannes de bas étages !
> Mais c'est la fête du slip ici !
> Non à la fête du slip - oui aux AP sans slip !



Floue ? Normal, c'est l'effet champi...





​


----------



## macinside (29 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ban user from thread > Macinside.





alèm a dit:


> _L.A. veut dire Los Angeles et non La Ague mackie ! :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> 
> d'ailleurs pour ton information mon ptit mackie, on dit La Hague !
> _




mais non mais non  

promis l'AP arrive tout a l'heure


----------



## jahrom (29 Juillet 2008)

Tiens ça faisait longtemps, du coup j'en pause trois pour la peine.
Et franchement bosser dans la mode c'est chiant....parfois. 











​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juillet 2008)

N'golo golo ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juillet 2008)

Dans un sens :







Et dans l'autre :


----------



## Lastrada (29 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> N'golo golo ?



Nan. Clo-clo. Et ses claudettes.


----------



## Dead head (29 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Juillet 2008)

That's me.....


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _toi, je sens que tu vas te faire plein d'amis dans les minutes qui suivent et macinside va être dedans&#8230;
> _




Perso, je touche pas aux tektoniks. Pas beau la tekto. 
C'est vraiment une maladie à la con  :hein:
TOUT sauf tektonik. vilain.

J'préfère largement la deuxième photo 


Fashion, à la limite ça va, et encore ; Tektonik ça va pas ; quand j'dit que c'est une maladie, regardez comment ça transforme les jolies jeunes filles ; en plus, ça rend les cons encore plus cons, et après ils font rien qu'à s'énerver quand j'rigole en les voyant et ça fini en dispute.  Vraiment, j'aime pas 

Enfin bon, y'a pas que les tektoniks que j'aime pas, heureusement. Les scouts c'est encore plus énervant, à parler de se bourrer la gueule avec de la bière sans alcool en pélerinnage à Lourdes (C'est pas une blague, y'en a qui m'ont sorti ça, ils ont prit cher en revenant ; ils attendaient un miracle, et ils sont revenus toujours aussi cons )


Je m'écarte du sujet là, donc l'AP : 


Je tiens à préciser que je ne mets pas de maquillage (j'suis pas un fucking gothique ou emo ), et que c'est pas fait expres l'espèce de bandeau noir sur les yeux


----------



## iNano (29 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> moins habillé, c'est possible ? non ? ah bah dommage alors
> sinon, t'as intérêt ma belle !



Euh, ça va là ? :mouais:


----------



## alèm (29 Juillet 2008)

iNano a dit:


> Euh, ça va là ? :mouais:



j'lui avais dit que tu serais pas d'accord ! j't'jure !


----------



## macinside (29 Juillet 2008)

macinside a dit:


> mais non mais non
> 
> promis l'AP arrive tout a l'heure



AP floue pour la peine


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juillet 2008)

macinside a dit:


> AP floue pour la peine


 
Ah oui. La terre a donc bien tremblé à LA...


----------



## macinside (29 Juillet 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah oui. La terre a donc bien tremblé à LA...



a non, pas toi aussi 



alèm a dit:


> _L.A. veut dire Los Angeles et non La Ague mackie ! :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> 
> d'ailleurs pour ton information mon ptit mackie, on dit La Hague !
> _


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juillet 2008)




----------



## iSoud (30 Juillet 2008)

Vous parlez de moi quand vous dites Teckonik ?! 
Parce que pas du tout (excépté la musique Electro qui est bien)!! :x
Si c'est en référence à la casquette, c'est pas Tecktonik... C'est une New Era (baseball cap) de New York (bien stylée d'ailleurs)... A la limite les New Era c'est pour ceux qui vont au Bar Live (un After a Montpellier ou il passe de la Techno minimale) au Cesar Palace (même chose sur Lyon) ou encore il y en a un peu au Titan (grosse boite sur Lyon ou je vais de temps en temps...)
Bref, je vais pas argumenter, mais je suis pas Tecktonik si c'était bien de moi qu'il s'agissait!

PS : oui on a bien sentit le tremblement de terre a L.A. !!!  5.6 sur l'échelle de Richter quand même !


----------



## vleroy (30 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> That's me.....



je savais bien que le _*tu me presses le pouic pouic*_ postait sous deux pseudos pour flooder encore plus


----------



## Melounette (30 Juillet 2008)

Allez, je le tente...on voit rien Rémi là, pas un bout de fesses, tu vas pas me la faire enlever, hein ?


----------



## Foguenne (30 Juillet 2008)

Aucun souci, tu as joué intelligemment avec les limites. 

En passant, je remarque un certain laisser aller dans les différents sujets de Portfolio.
OK Alem n'est plus modérateur, ok c'est les vacances, mais essayez de limiter votre participation aux photos que vous postez.
Les messages privés et autres coups de boule sont là pour le reste.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Juillet 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> (...)  autres coups de boule (...)


J'ai bon là ?


​


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Juillet 2008)

Tiens je l'avais oublié celle-là




Bon je suis à gauche là la miss à droite c'est la fille d'un ami 

Par contre un bonus à celui/celle qui trouvera dans quoi cette photo a pu être faite

Indice en bas à droite et suggestions par MPs uniquement 

A ceusses/celles qui ont essayé de donner une réponse  je profite du temps qu'il me reste pour éditer mon message et vous donner une réponse pas facile à trouver

C'est pris dans le miroir du télescope qu'elle a eu pour ses 20 ans Elle est passionnée d'astronomie C'était pas facile je le conçois


----------



## Dark-Tintin (31 Juillet 2008)




----------



## La mouette (31 Juillet 2008)




----------



## jahrom (31 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> touffe man



En fait si je comprend bien, l'incarcération de ton coiffeur coïncide avec ta date d'inscription sur le forum ??!


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Juillet 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> En fait si je comprend bien, l'incarcération de ton coiffeur coïncide avec ta date d'inscription sur le forum ??!



Son coiffeur ? Quel coiffeur ? Il n'a jamais eu de coiffeur !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (31 Juillet 2008)

Si j'avais pas eu de coiffeur depuis 4 ans mes cheveux seraient plus long que ça, ça fait même pas 2 ans que je les laisse s'épanouir librement


----------



## La mouette (31 Juillet 2008)

La tondeuse y a que ça de vrai


----------



## itako (31 Juillet 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> La tondeuse y a que ça de vrai



A ce propos, voilà ce qui m'est arrivé hier en me trompant de sabot  hum..


----------



## Lila (31 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Si j'avais pas eu de coiffeur depuis 4 ans mes cheveux seraient plus long que ça, ça fait même pas 2 ans que je les laisse s'épanouir librement



...d'ailleurs ils n'ont pas tous le même choix quant à la direction vers laquelle ils poussent.....:afraid:


...bon ..moi en attendant je cuis doucement dans mes combles aménagés en bureau.....:hosto:


----------



## doudou83 (31 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## JPTK (31 Juillet 2008)

edit JPTK : la photo de la culotte vient, calmez vous les pervers


----------



## La mouette (31 Juillet 2008)

Santé


----------



## chandler_jf (1 Août 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> edit JPTK : la photo de la culotte vient, calmez vous les pervers




... et elle a intérêt d'être en coton bio, certifiée commerce équitable.


_Je vois un AP, je sais. mais voyez-vous en ce moment je ne suis pas autoportraitable. Donc on va attendre un peu_​


----------



## JPTK (1 Août 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> [MG]http://img125.imageshack.us/img125/2072/photo18hr4.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Santé





Ah un bon verre de sperme entre copains y que ça de vrai !


----------



## iSoud (2 Août 2008)

Un autoportrait un peu plus travaillé qu'avec PhotoBooth ^^ Il date d'aujourd'hui :


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2008)

Qu'est-ce qui nous pousse ?
Qu'est-ce qui _me_ pousse ?
A montrer ma gueule...

Photobooth pour moi, à peine recadré,
pas travaillé, juste un instantané,
comme une raison, une excuse, en plus de l'heure qu'il est,
pour avoir une sale gueule.

Hé hé hé.


----------



## doudou83 (2 Août 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> edit JPTK : la photo de la culotte vient, calmez vous les pervers  ​




alors , elle vient cette culotte ? ​


----------



## jahrom (2 Août 2008)




----------



## mado (2 Août 2008)




----------



## Defcon (2 Août 2008)

Hello à tous,

P'tit nouveau sur MacG, je me permet de taper l'incruste sur ce thread  :rose:




​


----------



## teo (3 Août 2008)

tant qu'une photo accompagne ton post, toutes les incrustes sont possibles 




Clic-Image blah blah blah
Vous saviez qu'on peut demander à la Ville de Paris d'obscurcir les lampadaires
à la hauteur de vos fenêtres si la lumière vous dérange ?  ​


----------



## macaronique (3 Août 2008)

clic pour lire les cartes
​


----------



## alèm (3 Août 2008)

redite​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Août 2008)

*Bellâtre!!!*


----------



## alèm (4 Août 2008)

_non, pas du tout mais j'vais juste finir par être un bon photographe ! _


----------



## Amok (4 Août 2008)

iSoud a dit:


> Un autoportrait un peu plus travaillé qu'avec PhotoBooth ^^ Il date d'aujourd'hui :
> Joli minois, qui le sait, pas encore totalement opérationnel mais avenir prometteur !



Ah, si j'avais quelques années* de moins !  



mado a dit:


> oulalalala ! AP qui sent les volets clos des heures chaudes de l'après midi, la sueur post sieste crapuleuse, le respiration qui a du mal à retomber a la normale, l'odeur de (ce que vous voulez), et le coup de barre post coïtal !
> ​


Bah non, finalement ! :love:

* Il va sans dire que le premier qui rebondit là dessus, c'est le ban assuré jusqu'en septembre : vous êtes prévenus !


----------



## Dead head (4 Août 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ah, si j'avais quelques années* de moins !
> 
> 
> Bah non, finalement ! :love:
> ...


 
Pourquoi, alors, le dis-tu, s'*il va sans dire* ?


----------



## Amok (4 Août 2008)

Dead head a dit:


> Pourquoi, alors, le dis-tu, s'*il va sans dire* ?



Parce que certains ont besoin, même si cela a été dit et redit, d'un rafraichissement permanent. Voir ici : taille des images, règles etc... 
Bon, ceci étant, en discuter (et te répondre) me fait également enfreindre ces règles. Je vais m'atteler à un AP !


----------



## krystof (4 Août 2008)

Amok a dit:


> * Il va sans dire que le premier qui rebondit là dessus, c'est le ban assuré jusqu'en septembre : vous êtes prévenus !



Il fut un temps, jadis, ou cette expression "rebondir là-dessus" te rendait beaucoup plus joyeux qu'aujourd'hui...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Août 2008)

Amok a dit:


> * Il va sans dire que le premier qui rebondit là dessus, c'est le ban assuré jusqu'en septembre : vous êtes prévenus !



Sboiiiiiiiing!!!


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Août 2008)

Puisqu'il est dit que le relâchement des murs est proportionnel à l'éloignement de son domicile : voici un autoportrait, depuis Chicago.

Voir la pièce jointe 18013


Bon, toutefois, si quelqu'un m'y reconnais, il sera fort, très fort.


----------



## Amok (4 Août 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, ceci étant, en discuter (et te répondre) me fait également enfreindre ces règles. Je vais m'atteler à un AP !





la(n)guille a dit:


> Puisqu'il est dit que le relâchement des murs est proportionnel à l'éloignement de son domicile : voici un autoportrait
> 
> Bon, toutefois, si quelqu'un m'y reconnais, il sera fort, très fort.



Idem. 




​


----------



## Picouto (4 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _non, pas du tout mais j'vais juste finir par être un bon photographe ! _


Il t'aura juste fallu un Canon


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2008)

Picouto a dit:


> Il t'aura juste fallu un Canon


 
Les Canon de fanfaronne !

Ou, comme le disait l'autre : 


PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *Bellâtre!!!*


----------



## Joelaloose (4 Août 2008)

Un petit Ap ça faisait longtemps


----------



## Dead head (4 Août 2008)

​


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Août 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Idem.
> 
> ​



Moi aussi j'aime beaucoup Rudolf HESS...

Mais ça s'écrit sans E à la fin....

Hihihihihihihi...

Ceux qui trouvent pas ça drôle n'ont qu'à aller à Gaza....


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Août 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Puisqu'il est dit que le relâchement des murs est proportionnel à l'éloignement de son domicile : voici un autoportrait, depuis Chicago.
> 
> 
> Bon, toutefois, si quelqu'un m'y reconnais, il sera fort, très fort.



Ce tishirt bleu-ciel moule tes jolies formes à ravir. :love:


----------



## alèm (5 Août 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ce tishirt bleu-ciel moule tes jolies formes à ravir. :love:



t'as remarqué qu'il fait des efforts et qu'il s'épile les jambes désormais&#8230; ça doit être à te cotoyer souvent ça !


----------



## Foguenne (5 Août 2008)




----------



## Grug (5 Août 2008)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (5 Août 2008)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (6 Août 2008)




----------



## Grug (6 Août 2008)




----------



## bcommeberenice (6 Août 2008)

_Résolution : trouver vite une occupation pour arrêter de faire n'importe quoi! _​


----------



## naturalbornsamy (7 Août 2008)




----------



## jahrom (7 Août 2008)

Je suis pas difficile...


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Août 2008)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (8 Août 2008)

grosse envie d'autoportraitisé en ce moment....:love:


----------



## Grug (8 Août 2008)




----------



## jugnin (9 Août 2008)

_ça me scie._​


----------



## vleroy (9 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> et si vous postiez des autoportraits ?



Au royaume de l'arbitraire, patati patata...





C'est marrant, hier soir en lisant un certain thread qui comptait pas moins de six pages en deux heures, je me suis revu en train de regarder ce sketch des guignols le soir de l'élection de Chirac...


----------



## bcommeberenice (9 Août 2008)

​


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Août 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Au royaume de l'arbitraire, patati patata...
> 
> 
> 
> C'est marrant, hier soir en lisant un certain thread qui comptait pas moins de six pages en deux heures, je me suis revu en train de regarder ce sketch des guignols le soir de l'élection de Chirac...




On s'en fout.


----------



## Melounette (9 Août 2008)

sonnyboy a dit:


> On s'en fout.


Tiens, il est encore vivant celui-là ? :mouais: Je croyais qu'il avait été envoyé au bagne des terroristes. Mouhahaha. Bien contente de le revoir.


----------



## mado (10 Août 2008)

​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Août 2008)

Il fallait que j'en refasse. Celles que j'avais commençaient sérieusement à dater.


----------



## vleroy (11 Août 2008)

T'as plus une gueule de financier que de parrain (tu sais le gars qui tient la valise)


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Août 2008)

Je tiens à dire à alèm : que je bosse la journée  je n'ai donc pas d'apn ni de photo booth sous la main  

Tu peux au moins me laisser rentrer chez moi avant de bouler rouge non mais 









ps: je te pardonne, je suis trop bon, ça me perdre


----------



## alèm (11 Août 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Je tiens à dire à alèm : que je bosse la journée  je n'ai donc pas d'apn ni de photo booth sous la main
> 
> Tu peux au moins me laisser rentrer chez moi avant de bouler rouge non mais
> 
> ...



ya intérêt !


----------



## Amok (11 Août 2008)

T'as grossi, non ?


----------



## alèm (11 Août 2008)

Amok a dit:


> T'as grossi, non ?



_oui _:rose:


----------



## tirhum (11 Août 2008)




----------



## teo (12 Août 2008)

Amok a dit:


> T'as grossi, non ?



Tiens, de nouveau _fuschia_, Amok ?  :love:
Comme mon balcon, il est fleuri de partout 





Clic-image blah blah blah
Blur series​


----------



## Foguenne (12 Août 2008)

teo a dit:


> Tiens, de nouveau _fuschia_, Amok ?  :love:
> Comme mon balcon, il est fleuri de partout



Ça tombe bien, on a besoin de fuschia dans le coin, le temps que je rentre de ma mission spéciale siestes.


----------



## Bibabelou (12 Août 2008)




----------



## maiwen (12 Août 2008)

​

(je ne porte pas ces lunettes en vrai )


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Août 2008)

maiwen a dit:


> (je ne porte pas ces lunettes en vrai )


 
Tu fais bien..


----------



## Dead head (12 Août 2008)

​


----------



## jpmiss (12 Août 2008)

y'a du progrès question compression on dirait


----------



## Lastrada (12 Août 2008)

Oh ! merci JP.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2008)

Ouais, on dirait que je regarde l'avatar de lastrada​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (12 Août 2008)

T'es prof ?


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Août 2008)

T'es un jeune nase, qui joue du métal en croyant que les meufs aiment ça ?

Pinaise, je t'ai déjà dit !! Fait les rever !!! invite les à danser un blues !!!


----------



## ScubaARM (12 Août 2008)

​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (12 Août 2008)

sonnyboy a dit:


>



Mô oui, c'est qu'il est fier de sa phrase 

Pourtant, pour un retour, t'as déjà fait mieux 
Et au passage, je joue et n'écoute pas du tout que du metal 




			
				Sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> invite les à danser un blues !!!



Du blues ou de la danse dans une soirée ? 
On est plus dans les 80's


----------



## vleroy (13 Août 2008)




----------



## Amok (13 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Du blues ou de la danse dans une soirée ?
> On est plus dans les 80's



Et c'est bien regrettable : à l'époque on savait parler aux gonzesses autrement qu'à travers une fenêtre msn...  :rateau:


----------



## vousti (13 Août 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Et c'est bien regrettable : à l'époque on savait parler aux gonzesses autrement qu'à travers une fenêtre msn...  :rateau:



 LOL MDR j KIF a MOR


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Août 2008)

Il y'a un "t" à mort...


----------



## Foguenne (13 Août 2008)

On revient aux AP, merci.


----------



## mocmoc (13 Août 2008)

Me voila il y à un an. Remarquez les retouches très travailler avec iPhoto.


----------



## Dead head (14 Août 2008)

Désolé, je me suis planté.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Août 2008)

Tu nous explique comment tu as réalisé cet _*auto*_portrait? 

Par contre question compression c'est pile poil


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Août 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tu nous explique comment tu as réalisé cet _*auto*_portrait?
> 
> Par contre question compression c'est pile poil



C'est son 2ème soi


----------



## Dead head (14 Août 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tu nous explique comment tu as réalisé cet _*auto*_portrait?
> 
> Par contre question compression c'est pile poil



Ce portrait n'a effectivement rien d'auto, désolé  . J'ai pensé "portrait, j'ai oublié "auto". :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tu nous explique comment tu as réalisé cet _*auto*_portrait?
> 
> Par contre question compression c'est pile poil





Dead head a dit:


> Ce portrait n'a effectivement rien d'auto, désolé  . J'ai pensé "portrait, j'ai oublié "auto". :rateau:



Cela dit, il aurait pu le réaliser au moyen d'un appareil disposant d'un déclenchement différé


----------



## Lastrada (14 Août 2008)

Ouh laaaa. Ca devient technique, ici.


----------



## Dead head (14 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, il aurait pu le réaliser au moyen d'un appareil disposant d'un déclenchement différé



J'utilise effectivement une télécommande à infrarouges pour mes autoportraits et pour d'autres vues (et j'apprécie énormément ce petit outil, j'en abuse même), mais ce n'était bien sûr pas le cas ici ; je me vois mal prendre des photos quand je chante. Et pour réussir un cadrage pareil&#8230; peut-être au grand angle et en recadrant ensuite, mais faut pas rêver, je n'y serais pas parvenu.


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Août 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (16 Août 2008)

​


----------



## naturalbornsamy (16 Août 2008)




----------



## Foguenne (16 Août 2008)

Énorme !!!


----------



## soget (16 Août 2008)




----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Août 2008)

Pas d'AP, j'viens de virer toutes les photos de moi, (800 dans photobooth sur 2ans et demi) ça fait du bien, supporte plus les photos de moi


----------



## itako (17 Août 2008)

J'entame pour ma part une collection de photos de reflets de moi pouri un peu partout, pour le moment je dois en avoir un peu moins d'une dizaine...


----------



## jahrom (17 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Pas d'AP, j'viens de virer toutes les photos de moi, (800 dans photobooth sur 2ans et demi) ça fait du bien, supporte plus les photos de moi



La crise d'adolescence, on est tous passé par là.... Tiens le coup ça va pas durer.  

Prochaine crise : la trentaine. t'as le temps de voir venir.


----------



## pim (17 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Pas d'AP, j'viens de virer toutes les photos de moi, (800 dans photobooth sur 2ans et demi) ça fait du bien, supporte plus les photos de moi



T'as aussi viré tous les miroirs chez toi ? 

Un p'tit vite fait avec l'iPhone, pour pas flooder, de quoi attendre tranquillement ma crise de la quarantaine


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Août 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> La crise d'adolescence, on est tous passé par là.... Tiens le coup ça va pas durer.
> 
> Prochaine crise : la trentaine. t'as le temps de voir venir.




Pas histoire d'adolescence, juste pas envie de voir ma gueule  
Enfin bon, il me reste la crisque de la vingtaine, de la trentaine etc... Plus toutes les autres entre 2


----------



## PommeQ (18 Août 2008)




----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Août 2008)




----------



## BS0D (19 Août 2008)




----------



## joanes (19 Août 2008)




----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Août 2008)




----------



## jahrom (20 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> papa style



N'oublies pas de m'envoyer un MP dès qu'elle a 18 ans


----------



## Bibabelou (20 Août 2008)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Août 2008)

*Tu baguenaudes dans les pâturages
Tu t'en vas te promener, Bibabelou
Qu'il est blanc, qu'il est crémeux ton fromage
Dis, donne-nous en un peu, Bibabelou

Dis, tu nous en donnes, dis
Oh oui, donne-nous en
Donne, donne, donne dis
Biba, Bibabelou

Dis, donne-nous un peu de ton fromage
Tout le monde t'aime tant,
Bibabelouuuuuuuuu
*


----------



## ScubaARM (20 Août 2008)

cf. dernier album de Richard Gotainer "espèce de patoch"ouch pardon "espèce de bonobo", je vous conseille la version intégrale de belle des champs  en plus sur l'album j'ai un pot à moi qui fait les instruments et le choriste et tout et tout :rateau: (Mickael L)




​


----------



## Bibabelou (21 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *
> 
> poème crémeux
> *



nan vraiment c'est trop , comment dire trop...., vraiment fallait pas


----------



## Picouto (21 Août 2008)

​


----------



## Melounette (22 Août 2008)

Bibabelou a dit:


> nan vraiment c'est trop , comment dire trop...., vraiment fallait pas



Nan, mais faut se méfier quand un corse parle fromage, t'sais. Moi j'en ai mangé cet été, du fromage corse, bah c'est du terrorisme !!! 
En plus il t'a même pas proposé la confiture de figues avec, je pense que tu peux considérer ça comme une sodomie à sec. uh uh uh


----------



## Chang (22 Août 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Nan, mais faut se méfier quand un corse parle fromage, t'sais. Moi j'en ai mangé cet été, du fromage corse, bah c'est du terrorisme !!!
> En plus il t'a même pas proposé la confiture de figues avec, je pense que tu peux considérer ça comme une sodomie à sec. uh uh uh



le fromage ca va encore, mais le saucisson ... en vacances dans l'hexagone jen ai cherche ... a un moment, a la rochelle, je tombe sur un vendeur sur un marche, et a la demande tout entousiaste que j'etais de le faire gouter a ma copine friande de saucissons (pas forcement corses) le mec a baisse les yeux ... et c'etait pas le seul ...C'est quoi ce tabout sur le saucisson corse ? C'est un mot de code pour le plastique ou quoi ? Tout le monde en parle et personne en voit .. pineze on dirait des ecossais ces corses ...  ...

Et un ptit auto-portrait fait rapido au Louvre quand je faisais mon saucisson deux-sevriens ...  ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Août 2008)

Chang a dit:


> lC'est quoi ce tabout sur le saucisson corse ? Tout le monde en parle et personne en voit .. pineze on dirait des ecossais ces corses ...  ...



1) En été c'est plus la saison et il ne reste plus que les daubes à touristes.

2) Le reste du temps, le bon on le garde pour nous...


----------



## Le_viking (24 Août 2008)

Salut à tous,

J'avais poster cette photo ailleurs, mais je crois qu'ici c'est plus à sa place :

Bien à vous cher collègue de la photo:


----------



## vleroy (24 Août 2008)

​
_* Charlélie Couture  3 Folies Live  Intro Cyndi_


----------



## itako (25 Août 2008)




----------



## chandler_jf (26 Août 2008)

Plus le temps, 
Plus l'envie, 

si quelqu'un veut reprendre la galerie des AP ---> MP


----------



## eyescarz (28 Août 2008)




----------



## Lastrada (28 Août 2008)

Je comprends mieux soudainement.


----------



## mado (29 Août 2008)

​


----------



## teo (29 Août 2008)

mado a dit:


> ​


_Le rêve_ :love: (et j'ai reçu ta carte ) 


_Et pour pas flooder, une soirée bubulle qui a viré essayage en tout genre  je vous raconte pas Pamela A qui partait pour un annif', hystérique et&#8230; quelle cochonne&#8230; impossible de poster ne serait-ce qu'une image ici, la Charte, mes amis, la Charte _



​
Clic-Image blah blah&#8230;​


----------



## mado (29 Août 2008)

teo a dit:


> _Le rêve_ :love: (et j'ai reçu ta carte )




C'est pour mieux vous faire regretter, mon enfant.
La prochaine fois tu viendras..


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Août 2008)

teo a dit:


> _Le rêve_ :love: (et j'ai reçu ta carte )
> 
> 
> _Et pour pas flooder, une soirée bubulle qui a viré essayage en tout genre  je vous raconte pas Pamela A qui partait pour un annif', hystérique et quelle cochonne impossible de poster ne serait-ce qu'une image ici, la Charte, mes amis, la Charte _
> ...



t'as du mal te rincer après ton shampoing, il te reste un peu de mousse sur la tête


----------



## maiwen (2 Septembre 2008)

​
sorti des tiroirs, après une année de sommeil


----------



## guiguilap (2 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## soget (2 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (2 Septembre 2008)

* ( Click to zoom. :style: )*

​


----------



## pierre-auvergne (3 Septembre 2008)

Merci Photo Booth.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Merci Photo Booth.
> ​


Toi t'es pas rancunier.


----------



## guiguilap (3 Septembre 2008)

Human-Fly a dit:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3183/2822856430_15494e1d7d_o.jpg
> 
> * ( Click to zoom. :style: )*
> 
> ​



Ah ben c'est du beau ... :rateau:


----------



## GrInGoo (3 Septembre 2008)

Storforsen, Nord de la Suède, Samedi matin...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

Moi après une sieste, photo prise avec l'iSight de mon MacBook faute de mieux


----------



## pierre-auvergne (3 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Toi t'es pas rancunier.



Pourquoi ne serais-je pas rancunier ?


----------



## guiguilap (3 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Pourquoi ne serais-je pas rancunier ?



Parce que des fois vaut mieux s'abstenir ...


----------



## GroDan (3 Septembre 2008)

toujours au sténopé, temps de pose indéterminé...vite, trés vite d'une main. Proche de l'exploit​


----------



## asticotboy (6 Septembre 2008)

Ma bouille


----------



## Craquounette (6 Septembre 2008)




----------



## macinside (6 Septembre 2008)

AP super vintage en tri-x


----------



## vleroy (7 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## chandler_jf (7 Septembre 2008)

_J'ai toujours aimé la bouille de ce gamin, son innocence 
Il avait le regard rieur.
Il me manque parfois_​


----------



## iFabien (7 Septembre 2008)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Septembre 2008)

...pas envie de plaisanter !!!!!!!:rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Dendrimere (7 Septembre 2008)




----------



## mado (7 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (7 Septembre 2008)

Le temps d'une pause pendant la "fameuse" braderie! ​


----------



## Lalis (9 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Eniluap (9 Septembre 2008)

​ 
Petit AP avec ma maman, après la séance d'essayage de nos futurs tenues de mariage 

Euh, suite aux MP, une petite précision..... c'est pas moi la futur mariée   c'est ma tante!


----------



## macinside (9 Septembre 2008)

Eniluap a dit:


> Euh, suite aux MP, une petite précision..... c'est pas moi la futur mariée   c'est ma tante!



c'est pas une raison pour tirer la tronche jolie demoiselle 






pour pas flooder


----------



## Lila (10 Septembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> ...pour pas flooder



..ben si quand même ....ça s'est vu


----------



## l'écrieur (10 Septembre 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ..ben si quand même ....ça s'est vu



D'autant que ce garçon ne comprend rien aux filles. Elle ne fait pas la gueule, eniluap, elle est *con-cen-trée*.
Il faut qu'elle tienne l'appareil, qu'elle vérifie son allure, qu'elle soutienne sa mère qui s'endort de fatigue en attendant, qu'elle serre les fesses pour retenir cette flatulence qui sinon gacherait ce moment de fausse intimité, qu'elle arrête de penser à ce que sa tante et son oncle vont faire au lit, sinon elle va rire, qu'elle oublie la démangeaison au dessous de son troisième orteil droit.
Bref.


----------



## Craquounette (10 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> D'autant que ce garçon ne comprend rien aux filles.


 
Parce que tu crois vraiment que c'est le seul ?? :hein: 

_Edit : mis à part thirum bien sûr..._


----------



## itako (10 Septembre 2008)

Un peu dans l'esprit de l'écrieur.
hum.


----------



## magicPDF (10 Septembre 2008)

Photo prise à Seix (Ariège-France)


----------



## kasarus (10 Septembre 2008)




----------



## CRISPEACE (10 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)




----------



## jugnin (11 Septembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


>



Ah mesdames, mais zieutez-moi le nioube ! 

Maître Crieur disait vrai....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah mesdames, mais zieutez-moi le nioube !
> 
> Maître Crieur disait vrai....



C'est IS qui merdoie, mOsieur !


----------



## Amok (11 Septembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> C'est IS qui merdoie, mOsieur !



Khyu, dans mon bureau, tout de suite !


----------



## g.robinson (11 Septembre 2008)




----------



## mocmoc (11 Septembre 2008)

Mais souriez un peu,  Bord*l ! ! !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Khyu, dans mon bureau, tout de suite !



D'accord, on reparlera aussi de mes 3/4 Mac qui sont pas arrivés.


----------



## mado (11 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## r0m1 (11 Septembre 2008)

_Et puis ça faisait un petit moment que je n'étais pas passé par ici _


----------



## asticotboy (11 Septembre 2008)

Prise de tête...


----------



## Xman (12 Septembre 2008)




----------



## itako (12 Septembre 2008)

Et, je le précise, je suis réellement dans une période sombre.


----------



## Bibabelou (12 Septembre 2008)




----------



## maiwen (13 Septembre 2008)

​dans la salle de bain d'un souvenir


----------



## naturalbornsamy (14 Septembre 2008)




----------



## chandler_jf (15 Septembre 2008)




----------



## eyescarz (15 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Craquounette (15 Septembre 2008)




----------



## iFabien (15 Septembre 2008)




----------



## JPTK (16 Septembre 2008)




----------



## JPTK (16 Septembre 2008)

C'est bien un AP (pour les médisants)


----------



## jahrom (16 Septembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> C'est bien un AP (pour les médisants)



En même temps je t'imagines mal dire à quelqu'un : "Tiens, tu peux me prendre le cul en photo steuplait c'est pour mettre sur Macgé ?!"


----------



## benjamin (16 Septembre 2008)

AP au débotté pour que vous reconnaissiez l'équipe de MacG sur le Pommier, dès demain. Je les ai reçus cette aprèm. Du M au XXL.  






Pour les férus de stats à la con, voici un petit lien. Mais les macusers font bien davantage attention à leur ligne. ​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2008)

On avait dit du S pour mouler...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2008)

Tu vas me faire le plaisir de ranger ta chambre et de FAIRE TON LIT !!!!

*T'as quel âge ?????
*


Pffff.


----------



## teo (16 Septembre 2008)

je pourrais être son père


----------



## GroDan (17 Septembre 2008)

Et tu as un APN collé au visage à tout moment ?:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> AP au débotté pour que vous reconnaissiez l'équipe de MacG sur le Pommier, dès demain. Je les ai reçus cette aprèm. Du M au XXL.



Mais t'as pas fini de te moquer, toi ? 



Khyu a dit:


> On avait dit du S pour mouler...



C'est ça, et le soir, tu te déshabilles à la cisaille à désincarcérer


----------



## jahrom (17 Septembre 2008)

Benjamin, c'est moi ou le polo te boudine ?


----------



## yvos (17 Septembre 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Benjamin, c'est moi ou le polo te boudine ?



_Incontestablement, c'est le polo  ....on revient aux autoportraits maintenant ? _


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2008)




----------



## CouleurSud (18 Septembre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2008)

Tu cours super vite toi pour faire des autoportraits d'aussi loin.


----------



## joubichou (18 Septembre 2008)

normal t'as vu le tsunami qui arrive derrière


----------



## yvos (18 Septembre 2008)

_et en plus ça penche.....bon, la parenthèse est refermée, CouleurSud a essayé de nous arnaquer, on est pas dupes, c'est noté ...on revient aux autoportraits  _


----------



## asticotboy (18 Septembre 2008)

?????


----------



## WebOliver (19 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Xman (19 Septembre 2008)




----------



## itako (21 Septembre 2008)

Bruit


----------



## mado (21 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Septembre 2008)

Hier, aux îles Lofoten (Nord de la Norvège), dans les fjords .




​


----------



## GroDan (22 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Eniluap (22 Septembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> On avait dit du S pour mouler...


Oui j'suis d'ac avec Khyu, faut aussi du S, sinon c'est version chemise de nuit!
Et merci pour le cadeau ​


----------



## Foguenne (22 Septembre 2008)

Trois modos de Portfolio vous contemplent avec élégance.


----------



## jahrom (23 Septembre 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Trois modos de Portfolio vous contemplent avec élégance. ​




Donc pour être modo faut porter des lunettes...  d'accoooorrd.....

Edit : et la gueule de travers...


----------



## asticotboy (23 Septembre 2008)

ou avoir une grande langue...


----------



## mocmoc (23 Septembre 2008)

Et avoir un iPhone doté d'une horrible coque bleuté dans une horrible chemise bleu...


----------



## GroDan (23 Septembre 2008)

Et aussi une laniére de chez Nikon (la laniére suffit, le boitier ne se voit pas sur la photo), ainsi qu'un ticheurte de Alixbizar...
C'est qui celui de gauche ?


----------



## teo (23 Septembre 2008)

Yvos Le Sans Peur


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Septembre 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> une horrible chemise bleu...



Ah pas seulement sinon, je serais déjà modo :rateau:


----------



## yvos (23 Septembre 2008)

_Bon alors on tient salon ici, c'est ça? Vous voulez un petit thé peut-être?_


----------



## macmarco (24 Septembre 2008)




----------



## iNano (25 Septembre 2008)




----------



## macaronique (27 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2008)




----------



## jahrom (29 Septembre 2008)

Toute fraîche de ce matin, retour de pêches aux oursins à Cagèse en Corse, avec en plus portrait d'un Ami.


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2008)




----------



## asticotboy (29 Septembre 2008)

Oh les men in black...

Ah non c'est vrai pas de commentaires, j'oubliais.


----------



## mado (29 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (30 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Septembre 2008)




----------



## maiwen (30 Septembre 2008)

coucou  mon premier post depuis l'angleterre pour vous faire part du temps ...



​
les gens, de t-shirts vêtus, nous regardent de travers :rateau:


----------



## Bibabelou (1 Octobre 2008)




----------



## mado (2 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (4 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Octobre 2008)

:rose:​


----------



## Joelaloose (6 Octobre 2008)

Un bonjour du monde de Mickey :


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## Picouto (8 Octobre 2008)

Y a pas à chier, le noir et blanc c'est immonde en numérique !


----------



## jahrom (8 Octobre 2008)

Picouto a dit:


> Y a pas à chier, le noir et blanc c'est immonde en numérique !



Tout dépend du traitement


----------



## mado (8 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Octobre 2008)

mado a dit:


> ​



On voit pas la techa...


----------



## jahrom (8 Octobre 2008)

sonnyboy a dit:


> On voit pas la techa...



En bas à droite ? ha non merde c'est une plante.


----------



## mado (9 Octobre 2008)

sonnyboy a dit:


> On voit pas la techa...



Faut croire que de ce côté là tout va bien..


----------



## Chang (9 Octobre 2008)

sonnyboy a dit:


> On voit pas la techa...



J'y vois meme rien du tout quand Mado poste ... :hein::hein::hein: ...


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Octobre 2008)

mado a dit:


> Faut croire que de ce côté là tout va bien..



C'est qu'ils disent tous...


----------



## jpmiss (9 Octobre 2008)

sonnyboy a dit:


> C'est qu'ils disent tous...


Et après ça pique quand on fait pipi.


----------



## yvos (9 Octobre 2008)

_Z'allez devoir vous fendre d'un petit autoportrait, vous deux, là... _


----------



## vleroy (12 Octobre 2008)

_Inspiré d'Audiard : les cons, je les soigne_



ce message ne vise personne ici, cette photo n'est que le reflet de mon humeur traité dans l'auto-dérision ​


----------



## macinside (12 Octobre 2008)

mais non je tire pas la tronche, c'est une photo argentique développé maison  Minox GT tri-x @ 400 iso, rodinal 1+25 





​
edit : venant de me faire traiter de psychopathe, je promet un prochaine AP spécial fille pour faire de la concurrence


----------



## WebOliver (12 Octobre 2008)

*Janvier 2009*




Février...


----------



## macinside (12 Octobre 2008)

février 




​
aller JPTK sors nous ton mars


----------



## WebOliver (12 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> aller JPTK sors nous ton mars



Un très gentil membre m'a demandé de poster pour lui le mois de mars. En fait il est très très timide...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (12 Octobre 2008)

On le voit, WebO, que tu rentres le ventre  Faudrait faire un peu de sport, des fois...


----------



## Hérisson (12 Octobre 2008)

ça y est la crise touche le forum...
"ils n'ont plus rien à se mettre"


----------



## JPTK (13 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> aller JPTK sors nous ton mars





La belle métaphore que voilà :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2008)

... Que je n'avais pas eu les cheveux rouges.


----------



## yvos (13 Octobre 2008)

Ni calendrier ni cheveux rouge ni poils ni poignées d'amour


----------



## mocmoc (13 Octobre 2008)

Woops
Erreur404


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (13 Octobre 2008)

Début de réponse à la demande de WebO 




Click for full size

Je suis encore trop vêtue pour reprendre le rôle de la belle Nicole, mais il faut un début à tout . Les cinéphiles apprécieront (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) l'effort de ressemblance avec le visuel de l'affiche, Tom Cruise en moins (malheureusement )


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Chang (14 Octobre 2008)

Sans retouche, sans style ... juste avec ma sale pomme et mon casque. 
Pendant que ca bosse derriere moi, je n'ai rien d'autre 
a faire que de prendre des autoportraits 

...  ...​


----------



## vleroy (14 Octobre 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> photo où tu tires tes cheveux



fais pas ça malheureux, tu ne te rends pas compte de la chance que t'as


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

​ 
​


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (14 Octobre 2008)

Allez, passons aux choses sérieuses.




Click for full size

Je vous jure que c'est bien mon dos 

Ah, je précise pour les maîtres jedi biologistes que ce n'est pas un kimono, mais ma blouse


----------



## mado (14 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## JPTK (14 Octobre 2008)

Trop sex la mado, trop belle, tu voudrais pas avoir des rapports sexuels protégés avec moi ?


----------



## GroDan (15 Octobre 2008)

Soleil en aout, paté en croute :love:







J'ai des difficultés avec juillet !​


----------



## sylzanne (15 Octobre 2008)

Ca c'est moi lors de ma dernière escapade dans le Grand Nord....

Ah non merde! C'était sur le télésiège l'année dernière au ski.







Hé, Grosdan! A Nancy on dit que quand il y du soleil c'est mauvais signe... c'est qu'il va pleuvoir.


----------



## Binouche (16 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## Amok (16 Octobre 2008)

​


jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Trop sex la mado, trop belle, tu voudrais pas avoir des rapports sexuels protégés avec moi ?



Le romantisme, y'a que ca de vrai !


----------



## r0m1 (16 Octobre 2008)

C'est de plus en plus classe par ici !!! 

PPF:


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Octobre 2008)

C'est bien l'entrée d'un Bar 

Vous vous attendiez pas tout de même à voir mon image refletée sur le porche d'entrée d'une église


----------



## jahrom (18 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Aurélie85 (18 Octobre 2008)

Günther ? :affraid:


----------



## jahrom (18 Octobre 2008)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Günther ? :affraid:



C'est lui qui a copié !


----------



## Miston (19 Octobre 2008)




----------



## RousseSvelte (19 Octobre 2008)

Un petit truc que j'avais fait il y a un certain temps....






Et pis ça aussi ...






Et allez, une petite dernière... parce que hein, faudrait pas se prendre au sérieux :sleep:







Depuis... c'est devenu un ami.

R.


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2008)

Un petit d'air d'Anne Brochet?
En tous cas je sens que tu va vite te faire des amis par ici


----------



## RousseSvelte (19 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Un petit d'air d'Anne Brochet?
> En tous cas je sens que tu va vite te faire des amis par ici



Une nouvelle actrice citée :rose:, c'est amusant, les récurrentes sont Uma Thurman ou Meryl Streep :rose:  mais suis souriante à l'idée d'incarner dans mes rêves cette nuit un des plus jolis rôles d'Anne Brochet... dans Cyrano de Bergerac !

Et je pointe le bout de mon nez sur MacG 

Bonne soirée JpMiss 

R.


----------



## jahrom (20 Octobre 2008)

RousseSvelte a dit:


> ...mais suis souriante à l'idée d'incarner dans mes rêves cette nuit un des plus jolis rôles d'Anne Brochet... dans Cyrano de Bergerac !



La charte m'empêche de dire quel rôle à Anne Brochet a dans mes rêves.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Octobre 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> La charte m'empêche de dire quel rôle à Anne Brochet à dans mes rêves.



Faut que t'arrêtes de mettre tes doigts dans la charte


----------



## gengen (20 Octobre 2008)

pour ne pas briser cette chaîne qui dure depuis plusieurs années je vois ./Users/pierre-jeancanard/Pictures/Photo et vidéo/gengen2.jpg

_Edit : va voir ceci avant _


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Octobre 2008)




----------



## IceandFire (20 Octobre 2008)

trop classe le ticheurte :love:  :king: :style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Octobre 2008)

Choupinette la casquette! :love:


----------



## RousseSvelte (21 Octobre 2008)

mes excuses.

R.


----------



## yvos (21 Octobre 2008)

_On va vite arrêter les digressions. Retour aux autoportrait, merci._


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Octobre 2008)

_idée originale et dispositif : Marc Coudrais. Moi au déclencheur._





​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2008)

Tes chiottes n'ont pas l'air pratique


----------



## asticotboy (21 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Grug (22 Octobre 2008)

Amusant ce truc 
​


----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Amusant ce truc
> ​


Y'a un script pour PS qui fait ça super bien aussi. Bon faut avoir PS...


----------



## Aurélie85 (22 Octobre 2008)

Ça tombe bien, j'en devais un ! 




http://g.imageshack.us/img101/dscn38261pola02yp0.jpg/1/​
merci pour le lien !


----------



## doudou83 (22 Octobre 2008)

*





oui , au milieu de la boule ! 
*​


----------



## macmarco (22 Octobre 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




T'as une p&#8230; de scoliose !!!!  :affraid: :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Octobre 2008)




----------



## IceandFire (22 Octobre 2008)

bataille !!!! enfin !!! à moins que ce ne soit fontaine...


----------



## jahrom (22 Octobre 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> bataille !!!! enfin !!! à moins que ce ne soit fontaine...



Mais non  il a juste utilisé poladroid ET photobooth...


----------



## NoNo_01 (23 Octobre 2008)

sylzanne a dit:


> Ca c'est moi lors de ma dernière escapade dans le Grand Nord....
> 
> Ah non merde! C'était sur le télésiège l'année dernière au ski.
> 
> ...




[HS]
T'étais pas aux Gets / Morzine par hasard... ca ressemble étrangement à mon terrain de jeux 
[/HS]


----------



## jpmiss (23 Octobre 2008)

NoNo_01 a dit:


> [HS]
> T'étais pas aux Gets / Morzine par hasard... ca ressemble étrangement à mon terrain de jeux
> [/HS]


On s'en fout!


----------



## bcommeberenice (23 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## jahrom (23 Octobre 2008)

Pour faire comme tout le monde  (déjà posté mais pas en poilaroid)


----------



## ScubaARM (23 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## IceandFire (24 Octobre 2008)




----------



## mademoisellecha (24 Octobre 2008)

qui respire mon air 




​​


----------



## vleroy (25 Octobre 2008)

j'ai bien essayé de faire comme MademoiselleCha, mais croyez moi ou non, ça rendait pas pareil :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Octobre 2008)

C'est que de l'organisation tu sais...

En fait, elle... elle s'épile avant de faire la photo...


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Octobre 2008)

* ( Click to zoom. :style: ) *

​


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Octobre 2008)

Pas besoin de lunettes...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## Majintode (25 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## RousseSvelte (25 Octobre 2008)

Human-Fly, you're rock ! ​


----------



## yvos (26 Octobre 2008)




----------



## supermoquette (26 Octobre 2008)

Belle représentation de l'intellect des modérateurs


----------



## aCLR (26 Octobre 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Belle représentation de l'intellect des modérateurs








C'est pas bien de se moquer des sans têtes.
Surtout quand on omet de poster la sienne.​


----------



## Lalis (26 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## Madeline (26 Octobre 2008)




----------



## chandler_jf (27 Octobre 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> http://i79.servimg.com/u/f79/12/09/29/62/mad10.jpg​



Pour mémoire il y a un sujet dédié aux AP Photobooth


----------



## vleroy (27 Octobre 2008)

bon alors, vous voyez, ça fait pas pareil que MademoiselleCha :hein:


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Octobre 2008)

Je m'étonne que JPTK n'ait encore rien posté


----------



## JPTK (27 Octobre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> bon alors, vous voyez, ça fait pas pareil que MademoiselleCha :hein:



Ah ouai grave... ça me fait rien là :hein:



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je m'étonne que JPTK n'ai encore rien posté



Je suis pas inspiré en ce moment :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (27 Octobre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> bon alors, vous voyez, ça fait pas pareil que MademoiselleCha :hein:



T'as vu ? Y a tes cheveux qui sont tombés sur ton torse...


----------



## vleroy (27 Octobre 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> T'as vu ? Y a tes cheveux qui sont tombés sur ton torse...



pfff pas du tout, c'est le poil d'hiver ça


----------



## JPTK (27 Octobre 2008)




----------



## teo (27 Octobre 2008)

Jahrom, rappelle-toi que nous ne sommes qu'en fin de compte que des animaux à poil laineux  (A poil les n***s, à poli les n***s !!!)



​

Quoi que bon, certains, c'est assez peu discernable, hein jptk


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

Waoooo !!!!! ces torses


----------



## mado (27 Octobre 2008)

teo a dit:


> (
> teo la souplesse
> ​




Il ne te manque qu'un beau tatouage.. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

mado a dit:


> Il ne te manque qu'un beau tatouage.. :love:



Oui en effet un beau tatouage 

Allez au boulo 

Ca fait pas mal, courage


----------



## jahrom (27 Octobre 2008)

teo a dit:


> Jahrom, rappelle-toi que nous ne sommes qu'en fin de compte que des animaux à poil laineux



La preuve en est qu'il y a parfois un noeud dans la laine....


----------



## Dead head (27 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## meskh (27 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## IceandFire (28 Octobre 2008)

Alors, ctrl + alt + pomme + 8 ...


----------



## Picouto (28 Octobre 2008)

si quelqu'un sait comment faire pareil avec un iPhone


----------



## IceandFire (28 Octobre 2008)

de quoi la photo ? ou la manip ?


----------



## Dendrimere (28 Octobre 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> Alors, ctrl + alt + pomme + 8 ...




Toi, tu connais mal tes raccourcis...


----------



## IceandFire (28 Octobre 2008)

oh que non ! :style:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Octobre 2008)

Cool, je connaissais pas ce mode, j'adopte


----------



## yvos (28 Octobre 2008)

_Bon, maintenant que tout le monde a fait joujou avec son écran, on va mettre la testostérone de côté, bande de nerds. 

Edit: on précise dans mon oreillette que vleroy peut continuer avec sa testostérone 
_


----------



## vleroy (28 Octobre 2008)

L'oreillette t'en prie, Mon cher Yvos 

et PPF, un petit autoportrait dont j'ai assuré le traitement


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2008)

Ah ouais ! Tu rends quand même vachement mieux une fois épilé


----------



## meskh (28 Octobre 2008)

Arrête la muscu, ça commence à se voir ...


----------



## Craquounette (29 Octobre 2008)

.
.





Whish you where here...​


----------



## naturalbornsamy (29 Octobre 2008)

(après quelques petits essais de photos en suivant les conseil de JP (sauf que je n'avai pas d'ensecent pour faire de la fumée, le déo à donc servi de cobail...). Sans ma tête c'est ici


----------



## naturalbornsamy (30 Octobre 2008)




----------



## IceandFire (30 Octobre 2008)

tu fais de la farine de Froment, Julien ?


----------



## JPTK (30 Octobre 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> tu fais de la farine de Froment, Julien ?




Bien... je pense qu'on a jamais du lui faire


----------



## itako (30 Octobre 2008)




----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Octobre 2008)

Les communistes sont dans ta cour ?


----------



## RousseSvelte (31 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Xman (31 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## iNano (1 Novembre 2008)

From London Apple Store...


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## jahrom (1 Novembre 2008)

Le clavier du nouveau macbook est étanche !


----------



## iFabien (2 Novembre 2008)




----------



## benkenobi (2 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## freefalling (2 Novembre 2008)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Novembre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> ​



Heu.... Tu as encore un bout de carotte sur ta veste...


----------



## bcommeberenice (3 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## maiwen (3 Novembre 2008)

​
hum c'est grand :rose:


----------



## Grug (6 Novembre 2008)




----------



## NED (6 Novembre 2008)

http://g.imageshack.us/img98/nedmertk5.jpg/1/
​


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2008)

NED a dit:


> [url]http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/8128/nedmertk5.jpg[/URL]
> http://g.imageshack.us/img98/nedmertk5.jpg/1/
> ​



Tiens ! Une moule accrochée à son bouchot 

:love:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (6 Novembre 2008)

Mais non, t'as rien compris, il veut léviter comme maître Yoda et là, il s'entraîne .


----------



## vleroy (6 Novembre 2008)

pfff pas du tout, ce sont les épreuves de sélection de kho lanta 

@ NED :  la bretagne est bien représentée ici


----------



## teo (6 Novembre 2008)

une 600e page, ça se fête avec un autoportrait  Bises au créateur 



​

Pour le tatoo demandé plus haut (il restera virtuel ), MP si quelqu'un a des idées pour le _côté cuisine_


----------



## joanes (6 Novembre 2008)

Des pigeons peut-être...
 :love::love:

PPF




​
chui super content j'vous assure


----------



## NED (6 Novembre 2008)

Suite au nombre de boulets verts reçu, j'explique ma photo :
En biais face à moi il y a une même rangée de poteaux mais beaucoup plus enfoncé dans le sable, j'ai donc posé le lumix sur un de ces poteaux en espérant que le vent l'embarque pas !


Sinon Kho-lanta j'ai été bien tenté de m'inscrire à un moment mais je crois que maintenant avec mes 2 petits, ca serait trop dur, 2 mois a se galèrer sans eux. Mais je reste fan de l'émission.
Pour la lévitation de Yoda, il se trouve qu'au début je voulais sauter du poteau et prendre la photo, aucune n'a été présentable.


----------



## jahrom (7 Novembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> &#8230;une 600e page, ça se fête avec un autoportrait  Bises au créateur



Moi aussi je t'embrasse :love:
Et oui déjà 600 pages, 11990 messages. et bientôt 4 ans...
J'étais sur qu'un sujet d'égocentrique serait une réussite dans ce forum


----------



## Bibabelou (7 Novembre 2008)




----------



## WebOliver (7 Novembre 2008)

Pas mal le support à PQ intégré au pantalon...


----------



## Bibabelou (7 Novembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Pas mal le support à PQ intégré au pantalon...



ouais c'est passque faut pas m'faire chier!


----------



## teo (7 Novembre 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Moi aussi je t'embrasse :love:
> Et oui déjà 600 pages, 11990 messages. et bientôt 4 ans...
> J'étais sur qu'un sujet d'égocentrique serait une réussite dans ce forum



_Et combien d'AP en tout ? quelqu'un a repris le flambeau de la main de chandler_jf ?_


----------



## chandler_jf (7 Novembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> _Et combien d'AP en tout ? quelqu'un a repris le flambeau de la main de chandler_jf ?_



Je me suis passé le flambeau à moi même  et il va falloir attendre un peu avant la MAJ


----------



## JPTK (7 Novembre 2008)




----------



## jahrom (7 Novembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Lecture



Et moi qui pensais que tu ne lisais que l'humanité...


----------



## vleroy (8 Novembre 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Et moi qui pensais que tu ne lisais que l'humanité...



L'humanité, il l'embrasse, surtout si elle est blonde aux gros seins


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> L'humanité, il l'embrasse, surtout si elle est blonde aux gros seins



Tout de suite blonde aux gros seins  Et les brunes alors


----------



## Picouto (8 Novembre 2008)

Si je me rappelle bien, JPTK est plus sensible aux odeurs...








PPF : Je reviens avec un AP


----------



## JPTK (8 Novembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> L'humanité, il l'embrasse, surtout si elle est blonde aux gros seins



ah bah moi c'est plutôt brunes aux petits seins, enfin je crache pas non plus sur les plus gros, enfin façon de parler :rateau:




Picouto a dit:


> Si je me rappelle bien, JPTK est plus sensible aux odeurs...



merci pour cet hommage à ce mémorable topic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





NB : un seul CDB, à une époque j'en récoltais au moins 15 ! Comme quoi vaut mieux montrer son cul


----------



## yvos (8 Novembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> NB : un seul CDB, à une époque j'en récoltais au moins 15 ! Comme quoi vaut mieux montrer son cul



C'est plus ce que c'était  

_On repasse au autoportraits maintenant _


----------



## Elvis (8 Novembre 2008)

Ah tiens, je connaissais pô ce topic!


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Novembre 2008)

Ce qui est dingue c'est que y'a que dans les vitres d'un bar que j'arrive à faire un autoportrait


----------



## Picouto (9 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> http://dosjones.free.fr/Portfolio/Im_56.jpg​
> Ce qui est dingue c'est que y'a que dans les vitres d'un bar que j'arrive à faire un autoportrait



Oui, mais d'habitude, le verre, c'est dans la main, que tu l'as, pas sur la tête !


----------



## macinside (9 Novembre 2008)

Picouto a dit:


> toff/IMG]
> [/CENTER][/QUOTE]
> 
> moi aussi je peu le faire :o
> ...


----------



## Amok (9 Novembre 2008)

Mais... C'est quoi, ce duvet sur tes joues ?!!!!!!! :love:


----------



## RousseSvelte (9 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## IceandFire (9 Novembre 2008)




----------



## yvos (9 Novembre 2008)

Le secret de fabrique : viser avec le nez!


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## JPTK (9 Novembre 2008)

C'est dingue, les photos de Mado, t'as beau les ouvrir dans toshop et jouer avec les niveaux, tu vois jamais rien de plus, nan mais à croire que c'est fait exprès quoi :rateau: (ce dont je ne doute pas vraiment :love: )


----------



## jpmiss (10 Novembre 2008)




----------



## GroDan (10 Novembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> un gros boitier japonais, fabriqué en Chine


Décidement, tu n'arrêtes pas de rien comprendre en ce moment ...tu te trompes encore de fil...ce n'est pas poster une photo de votre appareil photo...mais AUTOPORTRAIT :love:


----------



## jpmiss (10 Novembre 2008)

Regarde bien on me voit dans l'objectif


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Regarde bien on me voit dans l'objectif



C'est vrai, tu pendouilles comme Batman


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Novembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est vrai, tu pendouilles comme Batman



Ah... Moi j'aurais fait une rime avec "pendouilles"...


----------



## yvos (10 Novembre 2008)




----------



## tirhum (11 Novembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> http://img359.imageshack.us/img359/8796/sandyiy5.jpg





vleroy a dit:


> L'humanité, il l'embrasse, surtout si elle est blonde aux gros seins





sandy1977 a dit:


> Tout de suite blonde aux gros seins  Et les brunes alors


Suffit de demander... 
_J'extrapole par rapport à l'image d'avant... _


----------



## Xman (11 Novembre 2008)

Autoportrait ?

mon oeil !

Quoi qu'ils ne soient pas ombrées ....eux !!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2008)

@Tirhum: je préfère celle-ci ​


----------



## Dendrimere (11 Novembre 2008)




----------



## chandler_jf (11 Novembre 2008)

*4261*​
Belle initiative Jahrom ! 

Plus de 600 pages, 
Plus de 12000 messages, 
Plus de 4250 autoportraits (on pourrait presque calculer un taux de flood :rateau:) 

... et bientôt 4 ans.

_Ils sont tous rassemblés avec une navigation par pseudo possible grâce aux tags coucou: Carole). Vous pouvez même laisser un commentaire sur les fesses de jaipastoucompri ou les courbes de mado  _. 

Pour les oubliés, les mal orthographiés, les mal baptisés ou tout autre problème ---> MP 



Edit : désolé pour la lenteur :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (11 Novembre 2008)

Je me suis acheté un nouveau jean :




Click for full size


----------



## flotow (11 Novembre 2008)

l'autoportrait a l'iPhone, pris a l'arrach' ca compte ou c'est HS? 

(et m*, 100% )


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (11 Novembre 2008)

Nan, ça compte pas  C'est du sérieux, ici


----------



## mado (11 Novembre 2008)

chandler_jf a dit:


> ...... _Ils sont tous rassemblés avec une navigation par pseudo possible grâce aux tags coucou: Carole). Vous pouvez même laisser un commentaire sur les fesses de jaipastoucompri ou les courbes de mado  _.
> .........




:love:


----------



## itako (12 Novembre 2008)

A non mais la je dis c'est magnifique, plus de lumière, iso 1600 objectif pas adapté, retouché au "aperçu" s.v.p.

Notons les chaussures moins rouge qu'a l'origine.
Et apprécions cette texture crépis pendant quelques minutes.

 mais jmenfou, jlé' fais! bon dodo!


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2008)

chandler_jf a dit:


> *4261*​
> Belle initiative Jahrom !
> 
> Plus de 600 pages,
> ...



Super!
Bravo et merci pour la mise à jour!


----------



## meskh (12 Novembre 2008)




----------



## flotow (13 Novembre 2008)

moi, j'en ai une ou j'suis dans la salle de bain, ca compte?
par contre, ca fait un peu trop 'dédicace a tout mes potes' 






:rateau:


edit: chandler_jf 
(ouais, bon, pas coiffé, mais il est tôt aussi) et comme on dit: 


> le matin, il est tôt...



bref 
(sinon, j'ai un APN, mais bon, suffit de regarder pour comprendre que l'APN, c'est trop compliqué a cette heure...)
P.S: désolé de vous avoir trompé(e ) pendant tant d'années avec mon avatar


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (13 Novembre 2008)

J'aime bien le côté "pas rasé pas coiffé" :love:

Le carrelage de ta salle de bains est sympa aussi, bien qu'un peu pâlot à mon goût  et même si la frise au-dessus de la baignoire paraît d'un goût douteux au premier abord


----------



## JPTK (13 Novembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> P.S: désolé de vous avoir trompé(e ) pendant tant d'années avec mon avatar



Ouai ça ça va encore, mais par contre tu avais pas dit que tu avais des chemises à rayures !!


----------



## flotow (13 Novembre 2008)

J'suis sur que t'es plus deg' par le fait que je ne soit pas celle de l'avatar plus que par le fait que je porte des chemises a rayures 
C'est pt'et aussi parce que tu ne sais pas porter les chemises a rayures, ça arrive :rateau:

@MarieS: passe a la maison avec un bout de papier et un crayon et vient refaire les motifs 
On peut pt'et faire des pochoirs, non?


----------



## WebOliver (13 Novembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> C'est pt'et aussi parce que tu ne sais pas porter les chemises a rayures, ça arrive :rateau:



En tout cas y s'gène pas de nous la montrer sa rayure.


----------



## vleroy (13 Novembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> On peut pt'et faire des pochoirs, non?



faites vos saletés par mp


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Novembre 2008)

On a un gagnant dans le concours des chemises à rayures :rateau:


----------



## chandler_jf (13 Novembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> P.S: désolé de vous avoir trompé(e ) pendant tant d'années avec mon avatar



tout le monde n'est pas déçu de la supercherie 

Par contre si un jour mado nous fait ce coup


----------



## vaih (13 Novembre 2008)

Moi =).


----------



## maiwen (13 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On a un gagnant dans le concours des chemises à rayures :rateau:



 tu restes quand même le lauréat  (tu croyais pas si bien t'en tirer ! )

ps : il a changé le tucpaquic ... tu collectionnes toujours les boites apple vides ?


----------



## flotow (13 Novembre 2008)

Il y en a au moins une qui se souvient qu'on est sorti de l'apple expo en balançant une boite de mac mini en l'air  (mais y'avais qui déjà? le_ipodeur coucou et puis?)

Disons que, non, la boite du mac mini, c'était fun (d'ailleurs, j'ai mis le carton du mac mini dans un autre carton ) On sait jamais, ça fera toujours un truc qui sert a rien quand j'aurais besoin de bouger mes affaires 

@Fab'Fab: je comprends un peu mieux maintenant


----------



## quenaur (13 Novembre 2008)

maiwen a dit:


> tu restes quand même le lauréat  (tu croyais pas si bien t'en tirer ! )
> 
> ps : il a changé le tucpaquic ... tu collectionnes toujours les boites apple vides ?




Pour moi ce sera un pull à rayures, trop froid pour vous le montrer


----------



## soget (13 Novembre 2008)




----------



## NED (17 Novembre 2008)

Haaa la baie de cherbourg...






​


----------



## IceandFire (17 Novembre 2008)

COTENTIN    dep 50 Manche


----------



## NED (17 Novembre 2008)

Rhaa le naze !
En tapant sur Google y'a aussi cette orthographe qui marche (en english "surf in quotentin") j'ai pris ca pour argent comptant, mais jme disait bien apres avoir posté que quelque chose clochait.
Et puis j'ai enchainé sur autre choz et pi vala, c'est pas malin.

c'est bien pour ça que je suis breton.
Autant pour moi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2008)

NED a dit:


> Haaa la baie de cherbourg...
> 
> [url]http://img518.imageshack.us/img518/8117/nedcherbourgct1.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



Dis moi, c'est une illusion d'optique, ou ton rasoir a encore glissé ?  


pour modifier le titre, après avoir fait "Editer", tu cliques sur "Aller en mode avancé"


----------



## NED (17 Novembre 2008)

C'est une illusion d'optique, enfin surtout que l'angle de vue ne permet pas de voir le profil adéquat.
Merci pour l'astuce, le titre est corrigé. Histoire de ne pas me mettre en faux avec cette région ou il y a des coins magnifiques aussi. Je n'aurais plus à rougir face à l'étendard aux léopards passants, d'or, sur champ de gueules.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2008)

NED a dit:


> sur champ de gueules.



sur champ de gueule ! sans "S" 

Mais t'as raison, quoi que ça soit toujours mieux que de rougir devant des morues gueulant sur champ de passes (avec un "S", là) :rateau:


----------



## NED (17 Novembre 2008)

Wikipédia n'aura qu'à revoir sa copie, ce sont eux qui ont fait la faute de frappe, à moins qu'en héraldique, comme c'est du vieux français, on doit peut-être impérativement l'écrire au pluriel....

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drapeau_normand

:hein:


----------



## magicPDF (17 Novembre 2008)

Dans un ascenseur (qui descend, contrairement à ce que son nom laisse supposer ;-))  :


----------



## Grug (17 Novembre 2008)




----------



## macinside (17 Novembre 2008)

NED a dit:


> Haaa la baie de cherbourg...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 sauf que c'est la rade de cherbourg


----------



## NED (17 Novembre 2008)

Décidément je préfère la Bretagne.
:hein:
:mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> sauf que c'est la rade de cherbourg





NED a dit:


> Décidément je préfère la Bretagne.
> :hein:
> :mouais:



Take it easy, la rade de Cherbourg est bien au fond de la baie de Cherbourg, la rade, c'est la partie artificielle la baie, la totalité, mais le fond en a été modifié par la rade, donc tes tophs, c'est bien la baie !



> Achevée en 1853, la digue qui a permis de créer une rade abri au fond de la baie de Cherbourg fut, à l'époque de sa conception, un projet aussi fabuleux que les pyramides du plateau de Gizeh. Plus ambitieuse que le breakwater de Plymouth, son contemporain, sa construction a marqué l'histoire des techniques hydrauliques. Les travaux, qui ont duré 70 ans, ont inspiré les hollandais pour leurs polders et les russes appelés à construire le barrage d'Assouan.


----------



## macdani (18 Novembre 2008)

NED a dit:


> http://g.imageshack.us/img98/nedmertk5.jpg/1/
> ​



Tu veux prouver que t'es capable de faire Koh-lanta?
En plus tu te vois déjà à l'épreuve finale....


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Novembre 2008)

Faudrait suivre, un peu... :mouais:
La vanne a été faite trois posts en-dessous de sa photo.


----------



## jahrom (18 Novembre 2008)

NED a dit:


> ​





Oh bah dis donc, tu t'entraînes pour koh lanta !!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Novembre 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Oh bah dis donc, tu t'entraînes pour koh lanta !!!


Faudrait suivre, un peu... :mouais:
La vanne a été faite trois posts en-dessous de sa photo.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2008)

Paul, faudrait meubler un peu, par ici, il y a de l'écho !


----------



## yvos (18 Novembre 2008)

_Stop - on revient aux autoportaits s'il vous plaît _


----------



## mado (18 Novembre 2008)

Mouais 


C'est frustrant, chaque fois je me dis, tiens je vais voir enfin la gueule de certains piliers de la Horde.
Ben non.




(oups, sorry Yvos.. post parti en même temps)


----------



## jahrom (18 Novembre 2008)

Tiens ma gueule tu l'as connais, mais pas dans l'intimité  enfin pas encore...


----------



## yvos (18 Novembre 2008)

:afraid: :afraid:


----------



## JPTK (18 Novembre 2008)

excellent :rateau:


----------



## mado (18 Novembre 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Tiens ma gueule tu l'as connais, mais pas dans l'intimité  enfin pas encore...
> 
> homme sans langue..




Si tu peux pas te servir de ta langue, aucun regret !


----------



## jahrom (18 Novembre 2008)

mado a dit:


> Si tu peux pas te servir de ta langue, aucun regret !



Pour lécher non, mais les grilles n'empêcheront pas de t'insulter :love:


----------



## Xman (18 Novembre 2008)

Mon iPhon'to fait de bien drôles photos, non ? 





​


----------



## RousseSvelte (18 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## esope (19 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## jahrom (19 Novembre 2008)

esope a dit:


> Touffe



Ho p'tain j'ai cru que c'était jpmiss !! C'est à croire que les coiffeurs du sud sont tous en prison !!


----------



## mado (20 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## globox3 (20 Novembre 2008)

carabosse? bas ou collants  c'est plus joli que ma raymonde


----------



## itako (20 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Almamida (21 Novembre 2008)

Mode Moustache


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Novembre 2008)

Almamida a dit:


> un mec qui vient de comprendre comment marche sa webcam[/QUOTE]
> 
> Et les dents?
> Elles sont où les dents?


----------



## Almamida (21 Novembre 2008)

Je les ai laissées au bar 
J'aimerai bien pouvoir aller les récupérer


----------



## asticotboy (21 Novembre 2008)

Santé !


----------



## joubichou (22 Novembre 2008)

Avec la coupe au bol s'il vous plait


----------



## IceandFire (23 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Novembre 2008)

joubichou a dit:


> Troll[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Pour un peu on se croit dans Troll de Troy... :D
> ...


----------



## NED (24 Novembre 2008)

A oui en effet on voit bien ta coupe de cheveux là....


----------



## jahrom (24 Novembre 2008)

NED a dit:


> ​



Ho bah dis donc toi !? Tu veux gagner Koh lantah cette année !!??


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Ho bah dis donc toi !? Tu veux gagner Koh lantah cette année !!??



Jamais deux sans trois


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Jamais deux sans trois


Ca fera quatre, là. 
Faut suivre hein.


----------



## yvos (24 Novembre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> _Stop - on revient aux autoportaits s'il vous plaît _


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Novembre 2008)

Il y a quelques semaine, alors que je prenais le train pour Cherbourg, voici ce que j'ai entendu comme annonce au micro : " Prochain arrêt : Carentan! ". 


 



* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## Almamida (25 Novembre 2008)




----------



## mado (26 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## La mouette (27 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Novembre 2008)




----------



## maiwen (30 Novembre 2008)

didonc c'est la déprime ici ! (non pas toi ptit Khyu, ni toi Ô mado :love




​
bon c'est sur c'est pas non plus la folie  (c'est pas facile de sourire quand on est concentré)


----------



## Almamida (30 Novembre 2008)

Une semaine après qu'il ait été fait


----------



## nemo77 (30 Novembre 2008)

tattoo


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 70384 (30 Novembre 2008)

Suite à une demande faite sur un autre topic  :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## itako (30 Novembre 2008)

yvos: j'adore


----------



## nemo77 (30 Novembre 2008)

trés bonne photo

_edit: on ne cite pas les photos  Merci de prêter attention aux règles  _


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2008)

Le " chauve"  
Bon suite à cette photo sa réponse sera :" j'étais obligé, elle me menaçait" 
Et bien NON, il est le premier à faire le con ​


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Décembre 2008)

C'est un autoportrait, ça? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2008)

Oui c'est un autoportrait pas de moi evidemment mais de lui 
Je ne voulais pas la poster dans vos plus belles photos


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Décembre 2008)

Ah bon? 
Je vois pas pourquoi, elle est très bien cette photo, pas floue, rien.


----------



## Mops Argo (1 Décembre 2008)

C'est un autoportrait de chasseur, soyez tolérants avec Sandy 
Et pour ne pas flooder :


----------



## La mouette (1 Décembre 2008)




----------



## JPTK (1 Décembre 2008)

oh putain ah ouai faut dormir là :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (1 Décembre 2008)

Pas le temps 

Enfin si , faut le trouver :rateau:


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2008)

Dendrimere est un cochon.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (7 Décembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Dendrimere est un cochon.



oui, enfin quand il voit un sein au dessus de lui, il regarde ses pompes


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## La mouette (8 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Bibabelou (8 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Lalla (8 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (9 Décembre 2008)

A tes souhaits !


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Décembre 2008)

Si si, je suis dans la photo!!!


----------



## maiwen (9 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## mado (9 Décembre 2008)

Elle aurait eu sa place ici aussi cette image.. 


Hope you're fine miss


----------



## magicPDF (10 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si si, je suis dans la photo!!!



Tu es bien carrossé !


----------



## Lastrada (11 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (12 Décembre 2008)

Voilà, j'ai fini mon repassage  :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

edit : manque plus que l'iPod blanc pour compléter le tableau, je viens de m'en rendre compte...


----------



## itako (12 Décembre 2008)

Juste avant de partir au MAC de strasbourg.






*Edit*: comme on me la précisé elle est effectivement flou (pas assez de lumière), d'où la taille réduite parce que elle me plait quand même.​


----------



## GroDan (12 Décembre 2008)

_En escalator, Sténopé, toujours !
_​


----------



## lmmm (12 Décembre 2008)

Va peut etre falloir que je consulte un psy


----------



## vleroy (13 Décembre 2008)

Pour les beaux yeux de ma poupée​


----------



## toys (14 Décembre 2008)

hier soir.


----------



## vleroy (14 Décembre 2008)

avec mon nouveau joujou:rateau:​


----------



## Franswa (14 Décembre 2008)

ça faisait longtemps !


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Décembre 2008)




----------



## macdani (14 Décembre 2008)




----------



## ScubaARM (14 Décembre 2008)

Devant l'auberge des GLAZICKS



​


----------



## bcommeberenice (15 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## mado (15 Décembre 2008)

Ça penche, c'est flou, classique.. C'est toujours moi..




​


----------



## toys (15 Décembre 2008)

et non toujours pas dans ma nouvelle maison.

mais comme vous le voyer je suis pas content


----------



## itako (15 Décembre 2008)

Il est pas content.


----------



## Saf (17 Décembre 2008)




----------



## mado (17 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## NED (17 Décembre 2008)

Belle plante !
:love:


----------



## pierre22 (17 Décembre 2008)

Et très belle photo


----------



## macmarco (17 Décembre 2008)




----------



## itako (18 Décembre 2008)

Superbe macmaro!


à l'ancienne, au photobooth dans mon lit session breakcore - Venetian snare


----------



## jahrom (18 Décembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> Superbe macmaro!
> 
> 
> à l'ancienne, au photobooth dans mon lit session breakcore - Venetian snare




Elle est pas un peu grosse ta paille ?


----------



## supatofa (18 Décembre 2008)

je vous vois parfaitement...


----------



## waïe (18 Décembre 2008)

un petit AP en guise de présentation : 






enchanté d'être parmi vous


----------



## Katana29 (18 Décembre 2008)

Une présentation classique :
http://images2.hiboox.com/images/5108/fa4f9c0b7a116928f5037af0de4c0ae2.jpg
_Merci de tenir compte des règles générales de Portfolio (poids et taille des photos) _


----------



## Foguenne (18 Décembre 2008)

Vacance, besoin de tranquillité, une seul solution, un bar orvalé et wifiisé.


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2008)

Ouah t'as quand même un côté serial killer là... je vais être attentif aux faits divers évoqués dans les journaux belges dans les jours à venir. :mouais:


----------



## yvos (18 Décembre 2008)

:afraid: :afraid:

ils ont intérêt à bien se tenir dans Portfolio


----------



## stephaaanie (18 Décembre 2008)




----------



## stephaaanie (18 Décembre 2008)

Mésiii. C'est un autoportrait.
Presque. 
​


----------



## tirhum (18 Décembre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> :afraid: :afraid:
> 
> ils ont intérêt à bien se tenir dans Portfolio


Changera pas de d'habitude !...


----------



## Foguenne (19 Décembre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> :afraid: :afraid:
> 
> ils ont intérêt à bien se tenir dans Portfolio



Je ne te le fais pas dire.


----------



## JPTK (19 Décembre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> :afraid: :afraid:
> 
> ils ont intérêt à bien se tenir dans Portfolio



En plus il a de la buée sur ses lunettes, donc il est pas arrivé dans le café depuis plus de 2-3 minutes, et il a déjà bu la moitié du verre


----------



## Bibabelou (19 Décembre 2008)

spéciale dédicace à Lalla... ;-)


----------



## Franswa (19 Décembre 2008)

Je reste sceptique...


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## waïe (19 Décembre 2008)




----------



## GroDan (20 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## duracel (21 Décembre 2008)

nnnnnn


----------



## waïe (22 Décembre 2008)




----------



## itako (23 Décembre 2008)

ça pose par là.

Je crois avoir la même casquette.


----------



## waïe (23 Décembre 2008)

lastrada, celle-ci est juste pour toi, que tu puisse peut être faire une critique constructive...si tu sais ce que c'est


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Décembre 2008)

waïe a dit:


> l...une critique constructive...



Aucune critique... T'es choupinet comme pas deux... Ça faisait longtemps qu'on avait pas vu ça ; aucune faute de goût....


----------



## La mouette (23 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça faisait longtemps qu'on avait pas vu ça ;



 Un seul autoportrait sur une même page ?


----------



## waïe (23 Décembre 2008)

effectivement, j'ai un peu l'impression de squatter la page:rose:
suis-je le seul narcissique depuis 3 jours???


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Décembre 2008)

waïe a dit:


> effectivement, j'ai un peu l'impression de squatter la page:rose:
> suis-je le seul narcissique depuis 3 jours???



Nan nan nan, tu verras... Y'a pas mal de figures de poulpes qui collent bien à la surface de ce fil...


----------



## iNano (23 Décembre 2008)

Non, non... 11 messages dont trois autoportraits, c'est pas du narcissisme...


----------



## jpmiss (23 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nan nan nan, tu verras... Y'a pas mal de figures de poulpes qui collent bien à la surface de ce fil...



Y'a une ou deux moule aussi.


----------



## IP (23 Décembre 2008)

Seul et unique autoportrait pris par erreur en manipulant l'APN...​


----------



## jahrom (24 Décembre 2008)

waïe a dit:


> effectivement, j'ai un peu l'impression de squatter la page:rose:
> suis-je le seul narcissique depuis 3 jours???



T'inquiètes. Macgé est un squat de Narcissique. Tu verras. Il n'y a pas que dans ce sujet.
Certains adorent se relire aussi. J'en ai même connu qui calculaient leur ratio de sympathie. (points disco divisé par nombre de message) 

D'ailleurs regarde ce sujet, il a bientôt quatre ans !! Si c'est pas une preuve ça...


----------



## maiwen (24 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Y'a une ou deux moule aussi.







​

ps : waie, un ap pour se présenter c'est bien mais il faut changer de déguisement à chaque fois sinon c'est pas rigolo  (je trouve que ton entrée aurait eu plus d'effet si tu n'avais posté que le deuxième )


----------



## boodou (24 Décembre 2008)




----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2008)

passez-moi la perche


----------



## vleroy (24 Décembre 2008)

Joyeux Noêl ​


----------



## jahrom (26 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Amok (26 Décembre 2008)

Souvent, quand je découvre les nouveaux sujets du bar, j'ai cette tête là...

(et là, on ne voit pas le filet de bave qui me coule dans la main...)​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2008)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (27 Décembre 2008)

pas si paisible de courir plus vite que le retardateur...


----------



## itako (27 Décembre 2008)

@antoine: Toi aussi tu t'y es mi?
Je commence à me sentir désuet...
Je m'en fou je peux le faire aussi, sauf que c'est rien de nouveau.


----------



## Picouto (28 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## IceandFire (30 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3104/3149706073_0c4647e0ca.jpg



Et tu l'as trouvé comment, mon bouquin ?


----------



## chandler_jf (31 Décembre 2008)

*4347*

​


----------



## La SAGEsse (1 Janvier 2009)

Voir la pièce jointe 19648


----------



## Grug (3 Janvier 2009)




----------



## teo (3 Janvier 2009)

0°C, face au Mont-Blanc, Maison Bonne 2008
Clic-truc pour la série​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Janvier 2009)

Plus direct...


----------



## itako (3 Janvier 2009)

oh oui oh oui


----------



## jahrom (4 Janvier 2009)

Une belle et heureuse année à tous les potos de macgé (ils se reconnaitront) :love:


----------



## hippo sulfite (4 Janvier 2009)

Dans le fond, la montagne de La Chens.


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Janvier 2009)

Voir la pièce jointe 19672


----------



## Pierrou (4 Janvier 2009)

Mise en abîme...


----------



## GroDan (4 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## macinside (4 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Plus direct...



fait pas le malin


----------



## benjamin (4 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> fait pas le malin



Je me demande ce que mademoisellecha va bien pouvoir penser de ton papier-peint.


----------



## macinside (4 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Je me demande ce que mademoisellecha va bien pouvoir penser de ton papier-peint.



je suis overbooker  j'ai même plus le temps de me raser


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je suis overbooker  j'ai même plus le temps de me raser



Tu ressembles de plus en plus à ton père


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu ressembles de plus en plus à ton père



Certes, mais nous n'avons ni les mêmes gouts cinématographiques, ni cet amour immodéré des armoires normandes... Et j'avoue avoir du mal à m'endormir sous des fleurettes multicolores !  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je suis overbooker  j'ai même plus le temps de me raser


C'est pas grave, la premiere pousse est souple t'aura pas trop de mal a couper plus tard


----------



## bcommeberenice (5 Janvier 2009)

Me voila équipée pour les grands froids! ​


----------



## itako (5 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Lila (5 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Plus direct...
> http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/1154/image3hf3.png



...tu as eu des seins pour Noël  
...et moi qui ai lu quelque part ici que ça manquait de filles sur Mac G


----------



## mado (5 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## nemo77 (5 Janvier 2009)




----------



## jahrom (5 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2009)

mado a dit:


> http://flore.durieux.free.fr/photos/autoroute.jpg​



Outch ! C'est le genre de virage qui incite au dérapage :casse:



:love: :love: :love:


----------



## MamaCass (6 Janvier 2009)

Pas du tout sexy, j'en conviens... (on peut pas tout faire, hein )
Mado  :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Janvier 2009)

A quand un Canard au WC?

Ok, elle était facile :rose::rateau:


----------



## pierre-auvergne (7 Janvier 2009)

Y avait longtemps.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Janvier 2009)




----------



## jahrom (7 Janvier 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Joyeussitude





Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Bogossitude





Même coiffeur ?


----------



## jpmiss (7 Janvier 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> http://www.journal-auvergne.com/AA.tiff
> Y avait longtemps.



Biactol POWAHHHH!!!!


----------



## jahrom (7 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Biactol POWAHHHH!!!!



Dark est plus malin, il a cramé à fond...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> A quand un Canard au WC?
> 
> Ok, elle était facile :rose::rateau:


Le canard aux WC, je l'ai déjà fait (WC publiques).


----------



## pierre-auvergne (7 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Biactol POWAHHHH!!!!



Oh, ça va, y a pire !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Janvier 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Dark est plus malin, il a cramé à fond...





Avec un peu de maquillage en plus pour que ça passe mieux


----------



## Craquounette (7 Janvier 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


>



+​


Dark-Tintin a dit:


>



La nursery est ouverte ?


----------



## itako (8 Janvier 2009)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Janvier 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> +​
> 
> 
> La nursery est ouverte ?



De toute évidence...


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Janvier 2009)

tit portrait récent lors d'une expo


----------



## WebOliver (8 Janvier 2009)

Ce matin, un peu avant 10 heures... ​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2009)




----------



## jugnin (8 Janvier 2009)

autoportrait sceptique et défatigué du premier janvier à 9h39.


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Janvier 2009)

...quand je vois que Web'O est au ski et que, pendant le même temps, j'apprend mes cours pour des partiels qui approchent (trop) vite !  







Ya pas de justice...


----------



## boodou (8 Janvier 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> autoportrait sceptique et défatigué du premier janvier à 9h39.



t'avais tué combien de gens la veille ? :affraid:


----------



## meskh (9 Janvier 2009)




----------



## sylko (9 Janvier 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ce matin, un peu avant 10 heures... ​


Mais c'est chez moi...


----------



## vleroy (10 Janvier 2009)




----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Janvier 2009)

Voir la pièce jointe 19740


----------



## waïe (12 Janvier 2009)




----------



## mado (12 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## joanes (12 Janvier 2009)




----------



## nemo77 (12 Janvier 2009)

... virage... in black... superbes...


----------



## La SAGEsse (13 Janvier 2009)

Voir la pièce jointe 19757


----------



## pierre-auvergne (16 Janvier 2009)




----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Janvier 2009)

Voir la pièce jointe 19793


----------



## willsdorf (17 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2009)

willsdorf a dit:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3473/3203584690_5439991240_o.jpg​



Oh ! une photo de cul ! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## magicPDF (17 Janvier 2009)

> Voir posts précédents


C'est un vrai puzzle cette Mado !


----------



## maiwen (17 Janvier 2009)

​

dans mon nouveau miroir


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2009)

maintenant vous le savez, j'ai toujours raison


----------



## jpmiss (18 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> maintenant vous le savez, j'ai toujours raison


A mon avis tu t'es surtout assis sur un cintre :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> maintenant vous le savez, j'ai toujours raison




Dis donc, tu te dégarnirais pas un peu toi? :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Dis donc, tu te dégarnirais pas un peu toi? :mouais:



Ben  à forcce d'avoir les cheveux qui poussent à l'intérieur, normal qu'il y en ait moins à l'extérieur !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2009)




----------



## JPTK (19 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Dis donc, tu te dégarnirais pas un peu toi? :mouais:




Roh mais laissez-le un peu tranquille


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (19 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Dis donc, tu te dégarnirais pas un peu toi? :mouais:



Meuh non, à peine... D'ailleurs regarde sur la tablette devant le miroir : on dirait une bouteille de Biactol®


----------



## yvos (19 Janvier 2009)

Bon on a fait le tour, là? 
Retour aux autoportraits svp.


----------



## Katana29 (20 Janvier 2009)

Like a zombie!




 Elle va être sympa à retravailler cette photo. Par contre, c'est clair que je n'apparais sous mon meilleur jour... 

PS : c'est même pas du Biactol, ça ressemble à du gel douche carrefour. (vu le logo) Fin du total HS.


----------



## vleroy (20 Janvier 2009)

putai*, je ressemble de plus en plus à Mackie :afraid:
Le vrai problème, ça va être pour l'orthographe


----------



## kisbizz (20 Janvier 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> putai*, je ressemble de plus en plus à Mackie :afraid:
> Le vrai problème, ça va être pour l'orthographe



et ne pas oublier de ne pas vieillir pendant une bonne dizaine d'année 



et voilà l'autop' ...et ...parce que les habitudes ont du bon ...moi et  ma choucroute


----------



## mado (21 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Si c'est une référence à Tirhum, c'est très méchant.








​


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2009)

Et toc, Môôssieur l'angelot dodu !... 

:love:


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Janvier 2009)

Vous avez dit brillant.....


----------



## Cleveland (22 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour , 

Je cherche le lien de la galerie des autoportraits svp ?

Celle de Chandler ne marche pas :/


----------



## Dead head (22 Janvier 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> Je cherche le lien de la galerie des autoportraits svp ?
> 
> Celle de Chandler ne marche pas :/



Un lien ? quel lien ? Tu es dans la galerie Autoportraits, là. :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (22 Janvier 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Un lien ? quel lien ? Tu es dans la galerie Autoportraits, là. :rateau:



Il parle de la galerie faite par Chandler_jf 

[Edith]
Ah ben mince, marche plus ! 

Merci Boddy, corrigé.  
[/Edith]


----------



## boddy (22 Janvier 2009)

C'est là


----------



## teo (22 Janvier 2009)

Chez moi, ça me demande de mettre à jour PicsLens, réservé au créateur de la page  y'a pas simplement un player ?

_Edit: ok ça marche, merci boddy _


----------



## macmarco (23 Janvier 2009)

Avez-vous déjà vu un triclope ?


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Janvier 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> Je cherche le lien de la galerie des autoportraits svp ?
> 
> Celle de Chandler ne marche pas :/





Dead head a dit:


> Un lien ? quel lien ? Tu es dans la galerie Autoportraits, là. :rateau:





macmarco a dit:


> Il parle de la galerie faite par Chandler_jf
> 
> [Edith]
> Ah ben mince, marche plus !
> ...





boddy a dit:


> C'est là





teo a dit:


> Chez moi, ça me demande de mettre à jour PicsLens, réservé au créateur de la page  y'a pas simplement un player ?
> 
> _Edit: ok ça marche, merci boddy _



A vrai dire la version free est en cours de travaux ...
Le lien donné est une ancienne mais alors trop ancienne version.
Je suis en train de migrer vers un autre hébergeur qui je l'espère sera plus véloce. 
Mais voilà ... les journées ne font QUE 48 heures, je suis une burne en informatique, ma hotline ne répond plus à force d'appels incessants ( Cédric ). 
Et puis vu le nombre de retours je pensais que tout le monde s'en foutait un peu


----------



## GroDan (24 Janvier 2009)

Avec ma fille.
Le miroir déformant ! Indémodable...





​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Janvier 2009)

Ah ouais... Ça vous grandit pas mal, tout de même...


----------



## mado (25 Janvier 2009)

Ouais la _réflexion_ ça déforme la réalité parfois.. Pas seulement visuellement.


----------



## Lastrada (26 Janvier 2009)




----------



## jahrom (26 Janvier 2009)

mado a dit:


> *Et merde, j'ai cassé un miroir..*




Va falloir dire à ton copain d'y aller molo, il  te reste même du verre dans les cheveux...


----------



## bcommeberenice (28 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## jahrom (28 Janvier 2009)

Demain on fête les 4 ans du sujet Autoportrait !!

Lachez vous !!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

*Autoportrait par cartes interposées, 28/01/09​*


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Janvier 2009)

> Autoportrait par cartes interposées, 28/01/09



Tu veux pas signer non plus ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tu veux pas signer non plus ?



J'ai pas de tablette graphique.

Désolé.

Ca aurai été avec plaisirs.


----------



## mado (29 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## Lastrada (29 Janvier 2009)

Je prends un N°3 en entrée, puis un numéro 6 en plat principal.


----------



## jpmiss (29 Janvier 2009)

Lastrada a dit:


> Je prends un N°3 en entrée, puis un numéro 6 en plat principal.


Ben moi je prends un N°1 y'a tout dedans de l'entrée au dessert. :love:


----------



## Grug (29 Janvier 2009)

Nem et canard laqué.


----------



## teo (29 Janvier 2009)

Bon, je peux pas lutter avec la belle :love: *, mais bon, je tente quand même, pour souhaiter un bon anniversaire au fil  et me lâcher un peu 







* (mp: je t'adore aussi Mado :love


----------



## boodou (29 Janvier 2009)

Lastrada a dit:


> Je prends un N°3 en entrée, puis un numéro 6 en plat principal.





jpmiss a dit:


> Ben moi je prends un N°1 y'a tout dedans de l'entrée au dessert. :love:



Vous avez faim les mecs ? Régime sec ces derniers temps ?


----------



## dool (29 Janvier 2009)

Puis je ne ferai jamais le poid non plus​


----------



## bcommeberenice (29 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## waïe (29 Janvier 2009)




----------



## da capo (29 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## pierre-auvergne (29 Janvier 2009)

Pierre-Auvergne chez sa soeur.​


----------



## Lastrada (29 Janvier 2009)

- Ouais, je poste trop d'AP, et après ? 


​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2009)




----------



## meskh (29 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## jahrom (29 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Janvier 2009)




----------



## jugnin (29 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2009)

Alors un canard à soupière, suivi d'un lapin junky, ma parole, c'est la basse cour du délire, ici


----------



## da capo (30 Janvier 2009)

ah ben tiens...

*merci pour la moustache *


----------



## Lalla (30 Janvier 2009)

Voir (lire) aussi  cette moustache...


----------



## JPTK (30 Janvier 2009)

Même pas une paire de nibards ou une vue interne vaginale, tout se perd mes enfants, TOUT !! Même les clés !!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> une vue interne vaginale



Montre le tiens.


----------



## JPTK (30 Janvier 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Montre le tiens.



mon ginv ?? Mais j'en ai pas 
Sinon je serais pas avec une fille tiens !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2009)

..




..​


----------



## teo (30 Janvier 2009)

_Nota Bene et puis s'en va, suite aux nombreuses preuves d'amitiés boulières sur mon dernier AP (j'ai du en manquer d'ailleurs, ça a été la volée ):
- le reflex est sur un trépied, avec minuteur. Tout simplement  
- je ne suis pas en train d'uriner dans ma douche moi Môssieur _


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> ..
> Photographie navrante
> ..​



C'est malin, ca, de poster des AP de lendemain de bringue !  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Janvier 2009)

Haaa ces lèvres finement dessinées, joliment ourlées et légèrement pincées...


----------



## yvos (31 Janvier 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (31 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Février 2009)




----------



## l'écrieur (1 Février 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> ..
> brochette d'abats
> ..​



Georges est nain ?


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Février 2009)

Oui, car il a une grosse bite...


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Février 2009)

Ta logique est nulle : je suis grand.


----------



## teo (1 Février 2009)

&#8230; pas tant que ça


----------



## maiwen (2 Février 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Georges est nain ?



non, mais par contre il est doux ... il est frais ...


----------



## toys (2 Février 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Oui, car il a une grosse bite...



je voudrait être un nain, pour avoir une grosse bite. 
mais je ne suis qu'un géant, et la mienne est petite.

belle culture sonnyboy.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Février 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vous au moins vous êtes beaux... :love:


Ça change...


----------



## yvos (2 Février 2009)

_Retour aux AP, merci!_


----------



## Redoch (2 Février 2009)

​


----------



## jahrom (2 Février 2009)

jahrom a dit:


>





DocEvil a dit:


> ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Y a pas à chier les gars, la défonce ça conserve...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Février 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Y a pas à chier les gars, la défonce ça conserve...



Vu le double menton qu'il est en train de te pousser, tu vas pas tarder à te rendre compte que p't'êt' tant qu'ça...
Mais on est tous passés par ce genre de désillusions...


----------



## Dead head (2 Février 2009)

yvos a dit:


> _Retour aux AP, merci!_


 


PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Vu le double menton qu'il est en train de te pousser, tu vas pas tarder à te rendre compte que p't'êt' tant qu'ça...
> Mais *on est tous passés par ce genre de désillusions*...


 
_AVIS AUX MODOS :_ ça c'est un autoportrait. C'est même un autoportrait pour beaucoup d'entre nous.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Février 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Y a pas à chier les gars, la défonce ça conserve...



ça conserve pas les cheveux apparemment...   :love:


----------



## jahrom (2 Février 2009)

@ amok :

Ah ? toi aussi t'as un bouc et un chauve autours de toi !!


----------



## r0m1 (2 Février 2009)

pour les 4 ans, un AP Doc staïle  






​


----------



## freecom (3 Février 2009)

Me voici pour ma part


----------



## GroDan (3 Février 2009)

​


----------



## JPTK (5 Février 2009)




----------



## jahrom (5 Février 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Boule​




Quand c'est pas son cul, c'est une boule... décidément irrécupérable...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Quand c'est pas son cul, c'est une boule... décidément irrécupérable...



Bof  Laisse sphère !


----------



## yvos (5 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bof  Laisse sphère !



Comment dire...là...je crois qu'on atteint un sommet


----------



## teo (5 Février 2009)

Et le sommet d'une sphère, ça, c'est du haut


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Comment dire...là...je crois qu'on atteint un sommet



Ça t'arracherait la gueule de poster un Ap?...


----------



## boodou (5 Février 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Quand c'est pas son cul, c'est une boule... décidément irrécupérable...



Une boule de pétanque en plus, alors que dans sa signature il dit "en graive ;-) "  quel feignasse/parasite/assisté/profiteur !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Février 2009)




----------



## twk (8 Février 2009)

Comment ne pas trop se mouiller 

Bon, j'allais partir en Laponie, d'où la chapka, la cagoule, et les lunettes...


----------



## Craquounette (8 Février 2009)

.
.


.
.
_ou comment affronter le grand nord helvète _​


----------



## Pascal_TTH (8 Février 2009)




----------



## nemo77 (8 Février 2009)




----------



## macdani (8 Février 2009)

nemo77 a dit:


> ]



T'as fais ça avec "photoshop" ?!
Un AP c'est pas censé être une photo de face?:rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Février 2009)

Il y a encore du travail pour que le croupion soit tout à fait bleu


----------



## jpmiss (8 Février 2009)

nemo77 a dit:


> http://fc51.deviantart.com/fs36/f/2008/279/1/7/tatoos_by_lovetatoo.jpg


Tiens on voit que Sonnyboy est de retour, y'a du tombé de futal dans l'air.



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il y a encore du travail pour que le croupion soit tout à fait bleu


Dès que l'Ignoble s'en sera occupé ça ne devrait plus être un probleme...


----------



## Craquounette (8 Février 2009)

nemo77 a dit:


> .



Et bien, heureusement que je ne suis pas sortie dans cette tenue vu la météo helvète


----------



## WebOliver (8 Février 2009)

nemo77 a dit:


> Fesse al Pomodoro



Etienne Dumont?


----------



## nemo77 (8 Février 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Et bien, heureusement que je ne suis pas sortie dans cette tenue vu la météo helvète



rassure toi, vu la météo française je ne sors pas dans cette tenue non plus


----------



## nemo77 (8 Février 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Etienne Dumont?



porter ses tatouages comme un art... très belle phrase


----------



## nemo77 (8 Février 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tiens on voit que Sonnyboy est de retour, y'a du tombé de futal dans l'air.
> 
> 
> Dès que l'Ignoble s'en sera occupé ça ne devrait plus être un probleme...



il ne s'en occupera pas,


----------



## Amok (9 Février 2009)

nemo77 a dit:


> il ne s'en occupera pas,



On a déjà lu ca, et au final... 



Craquounette a dit:


> Et bien, heureusement que je ne suis pas sortie dans cette tenue vu la météo helvète



Même en été, je te déconseille de sortir dans cette tenue !


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Et bien, heureusement que je ne suis pas sortie dans cette tenue vu la météo helvète





Amok a dit:


> Même en été, je te déconseille de sortir dans cette tenue !



Carquou, écoute le bien, parce que pour que notre canis lupus préféré conseille à une fille de ne pas se mettre à poil, il faut qu'il y ait de solides raisons !


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Carquou, écoute le bien, parce que pour que notre canis lupus préféré conseille à une fille de ne pas se mettre à poil, il faut qu'il y ait de solides raisons !



Oui, le froid :rateau:


----------



## yvos (9 Février 2009)

_On arrête les digressions et on revient aux AP_


----------



## Lalla (9 Février 2009)

*Pavés de Sienne*







​


----------



## mocmoc (9 Février 2009)

_*Derrière moi THE Chartreuse : la montagne qui sert à KEUDALE *_





​


----------



## mado (9 Février 2009)

Oeil délavé..(k)




​


----------



## twk (10 Février 2009)

Beau tee foule


----------



## JPTK (14 Février 2009)




----------



## Virpeen (14 Février 2009)




----------



## iFabien (15 Février 2009)




----------



## hippo sulfite (15 Février 2009)

​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Février 2009)




----------



## waïe (15 Février 2009)




----------



## soget (16 Février 2009)




----------



## manulemafatais (16 Février 2009)

​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Février 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (17 Février 2009)

​


----------



## vleroy (18 Février 2009)




----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> [url]http://img301.imageshack.us/img301/7673/autoportraitbddh5.jpg[/URL]



:affraid:


:hosto:


----------



## jugnin (20 Février 2009)

En parlant de nuisette,

La gentille demoiselle qui a oublié ceci dans mon antre le 29/06/08 est priée de se dénoncer. C'est pas une friperie chez moi.


----------



## mado (20 Février 2009)

Elle était suisse ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2009)

mado a dit:


> Elle était suisse ?



Non, les suisses, c'est une croix blanche


----------



## ScubaARM (20 Février 2009)

Flash before my eyes, now it's time to die (ça doit rappeler quelque chose à notre Dark Tintin)




​ 



​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2009)

Oh putain !! cte déco !!! :affraid: C'est pas possible ! T'es pacsé avec iDuck ou quoi ???


----------



## mado (21 Février 2009)

​


----------



## wotan67 (21 Février 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2009)




----------



## itako (22 Février 2009)

waou


----------



## julrou 15 (22 Février 2009)




----------



## pierre-auvergne (22 Février 2009)

Après Pierre-Auvergne chez sa soeur, Pierre-Auvergne chez ses grands-parents.​


----------



## vleroy (22 Février 2009)

Arrête de te vieillir 



julrou 15 a dit:


> photo d'un jeune BCBG avec un iphone​



Et en anglais, secondes ne se dit pas years


----------



## maiwen (22 Février 2009)

"Love Lettuce" préparation pour Amsterdam


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> "Love Lettuce" préparation pour Amsterdam
> 
> 
> [url]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3313/3300729487_81a1c052ff_o.jpg[/URL]



Joli teint de pêche  Au ver de vase


----------



## jahrom (23 Février 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> "Love Lettuce" préparation pour Amsterdam




La skunk elle se fume, elle s'étale pas sur le visage à Amsterdam...


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Février 2009)

petit autoportrait matinal, avec une touffe de crinière qui me sert de chevelure et qui devient relativement abondante...


----------



## vleroy (23 Février 2009)

T'as qu'à rejoindre le club des chauves


----------



## wotan67 (23 Février 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> T'as qu'à rejoindre le club des chauves


Tu parle de moi vleroy???


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2009)

wotan67 a dit:


> Tu parle de moi vleroy???



Non, il parlait de lui même, et de quelques autres, mais n'empêche, même coiffés en pétards, Angie, elle est bien plus mimi que tous les chauves de la planète :love:


----------



## wotan67 (23 Février 2009)

Et surtout ,au réveil en pijama,elle est plus belle que moi en costar!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ... Angie, elle est bien plus mimi que tous les chauves de la planète :love:



C'est que tu m'as pas encore vu épilé, vieille folle...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est que tu m'as pas encore vu épilé, vieille folle...



Halte héro, file ! Moi, c'est l'épilé jeté que je pratique !

Bon, pour pas floudre, et vu que la perspective interne de mon bureau à changée &#8230;


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2009)

remarquer l'album de Roberto et Pepita en haut a droite


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> remarquer l'album de Roberto et Pepita en haut a droite



Avec la collec complète des Joe Bar Team (y compris l'encyclopédie imbécile de la moto) juste derrière !


----------



## meskh (25 Février 2009)

​


----------



## Lalla (25 Février 2009)

:mouais: 







​


Bordel...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2009)




----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Février 2009)

Est-ce que Chandler s'occupe toujours du site des autoportraits ?

PS : blob


----------



## teo (26 Février 2009)

Je crois oui


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Février 2009)

... tandis que je regardais cette vidéo.


----------



## bcommeberenice (27 Février 2009)

*(oui, oui je n'ai que ça à faire en ce moment! *)​


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Février 2009)




----------



## twk (28 Février 2009)

On ne me voit pas beaucoup, m'enfin


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2009)

petit autoportrait matinal, avec une touffe de crinière qui me sert de chevelure et qui devient relativement abondante...


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2009)

Vach'te!
Ya le compte du ponk qu'a été piraté par un des bots qui rodent dans le forum en ce moment!


----------



## Dead head (28 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> petit autoportrait matinal, avec une touffe de crinière qui me sert de chevelure et qui devient relativement abondante...



Un Beatles !


----------



## Foguenne (1 Mars 2009)




----------



## vleroy (1 Mars 2009)

Qu'est ce que l'on fait pas chez les foguenne pour amuser les gosses


----------



## yvos (1 Mars 2009)

Hénaurme


----------



## Craquounette (1 Mars 2009)

Foguenne a dit:


>



Très jolie collection de voitures en bois!


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Mars 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Qu'est ce que l'on fait pas chez les foguenne pour amuser les gosses



qui te dit que c'est pour les gosses?


----------



## vleroy (2 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> qui te dit que c'est pour les gosses?



sinon ce serait hors charte voyons :rateau: 
(comment ils disent les anglo saxons déjà??? ah oui do not even think about it  )


----------



## mado (2 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## jahrom (2 Mars 2009)

Foguenne a dit:


>



Ha vous aussi ?!


----------



## da capo (2 Mars 2009)

tout le monde parle de la soupière de iDuck mais tu pourras féliciter tes amis pour leur lampe !

_Edit : on me souffle que ce serait la tienne !_


----------



## itako (2 Mars 2009)

En passant, un bout de face dans le train


----------



## jahrom (3 Mars 2009)

da capo a dit:


> tout le monde parle de la soupière de iDuck mais tu pourras féliciter tes amis pour leur lampe !
> 
> _Edit : on me souffle que ce serait la tienne !_



Perdu. On était chez des amis. Pour ma part, je me suis peu à peu débarrasser des amis qui pourrait éventuellement offrir ce type d'horreur... (soupière, lampe, assiette fixée au mur,...etc.)


----------



## tirhum (3 Mars 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> petit autoportrait matinal, avec une touffe de crinière qui me sert de chevelure et qui devient relativement abondante...
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3485/3302638489_9c9d58a50d.jpg?v=0


----------



## vleroy (3 Mars 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Perdu. On était chez des amis. Pour ma part, je me suis peu à peu débarrasser des amis qui pourrait éventuellement offrir ce type d'horreur... (soupière, lampe, assiette fixée au mur,...etc.)



t'es plus pote avec iDuck?


----------



## jahrom (3 Mars 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> t'es plus pote avec iDuck?



iDuck ? Celui qui vote Bayrou ?


----------



## yvos (3 Mars 2009)




----------



## vleroy (3 Mars 2009)

tu vois yvos, la photo c'est faire passer une émotion, et les photos de gamin, le tien, les miens, les vôtres, c'est toujours aussi beau, là dessus bonne nuit à tous


----------



## jahrom (4 Mars 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> tu vois yvos, la photo c'est faire passer une émotion, et les photos de gamin, le tien, les miens, les vôtres, c'est toujours aussi beau, là dessus bonne nuit à tous



Ouais, enfin les goûts et les couleurs... moi les mômes je trouve pas ça beau. Beurk. :sick:
Tiens même le smiley :bebe:j'ai envie d'y foutre une beigne...


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Ouais, enfin les goûts et les couleurs... moi les mômes je trouve pas ça beau. Beurk. :sick:
> Tiens même le smiley :bebe:j'ai envie d'y foutre une beigne...


Les mômes c'est comme les pets: y'a que les siens qu'on supporte.


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Les mômes c'est comme les pets: y'a que les siens qu'on supporte.


 
Ouais, sauf que les pets ça se mange pas.  

Note: faire un ap.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais, sauf que les pets ça se mange pas.


Bien mieux: ça se suce!






AP a suivre....


----------



## yvos (4 Mars 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Ouais, enfin les goûts et les couleurs... moi les mômes je trouve pas ça beau. Beurk. :sick:
> Tiens même le smiley :bebe:j'ai envie d'y foutre une beigne...



Tu dis cela parce que tu as un lave vaisselle, hein 

c'est très pratique un môme


----------



## jahrom (4 Mars 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Tu dis cela parce que tu as un lave vaisselle, hein




Non pour ça j'ai une femme.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2009)




----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2009)

Comment elle se la pète, la brune...  :rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (5 Mars 2009)

.
.


.
.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

- ANGRY -




En colère et très très mal rasé...​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

Non rien.


----------



## Katana29 (7 Mars 2009)

Note : âme sensible s'abstenir...


----------



## JPTK (7 Mars 2009)

Photobooth ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

_La tête quasiment à l'envers​_


----------



## vleroy (8 Mars 2009)

7 pour le prix d'un


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> [url]http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/3653/64226118.jpg[/URL]
> 
> 7 pour le prix d'un



Oh ! des autoportraits dans une belle Mac OS X 10.2 !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2009)




----------



## vleroy (9 Mars 2009)

Allez y en a encore plus...  si la haute déf est nécessaire, elle est sur Flickr comme d'hab 

@khyu: quelle composition, désolé de le redire


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Mars 2009)




----------



## maiwen (10 Mars 2009)

pour Red Nose Day, vendredi 13 (le jour où il faut faire le con pour gagner du fric et le donner ensuite à la charité ) 




​
moquez-vous, c'est le but


----------



## itako (11 Mars 2009)




----------



## TheFou (12 Mars 2009)

http://i81.servimg.com/u/f81/11/31/88/98/dsc_0610.jpg

Essai d'un trépied en contre-plongée, si pas conforme, éditer


----------



## macmarco (12 Mars 2009)

TheFou a dit:


> Essai d'un trépied en contre-plongée, si pas conforme, éditer



Si, conforme, mais tu sais, toi pouvoir afficher image dans message à toi !


----------



## TheFou (12 Mars 2009)

Merci dès lors d'avoir pris l'initiative, j'avais regardé la racine du post et vu qu'on devait éviter de mettre des images directes pour les petites connexions, plus de peur que d'mal en fin d'compte


----------



## jahrom (12 Mars 2009)

TheFou a dit:


> http://i81.servimg.com/u/f81/11/31/88/98/dsc_0610.jpg
> 
> Essai d'un trépied en contre-plongée, si pas conforme, éditer



Vraiment les gars c'est pas drôle. Qui c'est qu'a foutu de l'encre dans le shampoing ?! Non merde quoi, on doit pas avoir le même humour...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Vraiment les gars c'est pas drôle. Qui c'est qu'a foutu de l'encre dans le shampoing ?! Non merde quoi, on doit pas avoir le même humour...


 
C'est ça de se laver à 60° avec son t-shirt bleu - ce qui déteint aux épaules te finit dans les cheveux.

Faut mettre que les vêtements dans la machine !!!

Ces jeunes...
Faut tout leur dire.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2009)

Ou alors il se lave les cheveux au Canard WC.


----------



## Grug (12 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## da capo (12 Mars 2009)




----------



## vleroy (12 Mars 2009)

Je me présente : représentant permanent de la confédération des chauves qui oeuvrent pour pouvoir sortir sans colibets et autres déplacements verbaux sur Macgé. N'hésite pas à nous rejoindre, la cotisation est modeste  et poursuivre ce combat sur ce forum où le chauve est souvent vilipendé  

Ton effet est saisissant en effet, on note néanmoins quelque acné pour laquelle notre association ne peut rien :rose:

Mon conseil, un flou de bougé évite de centrer le sujet sur ce que certains considèrent encore comme un complexe alors qu'il n'en est rien 

EDIT: on me souffle à l'oreillette que la voiture serait sale... T'as déjà fait 600 bornes sous la flotte avec un rétro nickel??? Ah les femmes


----------



## Baracca (12 Mars 2009)

Pour ma première participation dans ce Post  Auto Portrait(s)


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2009)

on m'a demander une photo de moi pour une accréditation :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2009)

Ca va pas accréditer des masses...


----------



## mado (13 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## jahrom (13 Mars 2009)

mado a dit:


> fleurs à poil



Magnifiques...miroirs.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Mars 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Magnifiques...miroirs.



magnifique printemps...


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mars 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Magnifiques...miroirs.



Ikéa ®


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Magnifiques...miroirs.





LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> magnifique printemps...



Magnifique Mado :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Baracca (13 Mars 2009)

Ca le fait grave 

Moi pas comprendre, il manque un miroir en bas a gauche, peut peut-être qu'il est resté dans le carton après déballage  :rose:

A qui le tour les mecs, moi j' passe mon tour :style:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2009)

*Deux doigts d'attitude avec une tasse étrange*


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> *Deux doigts d'attitude avec une tasse étrange*




Finalement c'est ressemblant avec ton avatar


----------



## krystof (13 Mars 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> Moi pas comprendre, il manque un miroir en bas a gauche, peut peut-être qu'il est resté dans le carton après déballage  :rose:



Mais non il ne manque rien...

Voir la pièce jointe 20341


----------



## Bibabelou (13 Mars 2009)

malgré la touffe, je me dégarnis gravement, je me donne 2 ou 3 ans avant de ressembler à vleroy...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mars 2009)




----------



## vleroy (14 Mars 2009)

Il n'y a pas que Monsieur jp qui fait des voyages photos extraordinaires... Exemple: ma première prise issue d'un safari photo en sarthe... quoi c'est pas exotique? pffff bande de mécréant 








Bibabelou a dit:


> malgré la touffe, je me dégarnis gravement, je me donne 2 ou 3 ans avant de ressembler à vleroy...



j'ai bien une méthode pour accélérer ton intégration


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mars 2009)




----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> http://img258.imageshack.us/img258/9129/photo2wge.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mars 2009)




----------



## TheFou (14 Mars 2009)

La règle immuable est : 1 Photo/jour/membre.

Signé : Canard WC


----------



## vleroy (14 Mars 2009)

TheFou a dit:


> La règle immuable est : 1 Photo/jour/membre.
> 
> Signé : Canard WC



excellent rappel 
D'ailleurs, elle est où ta photo?


----------



## TheFou (15 Mars 2009)

Page précédente pourquoi ?  et toi ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


>



Super ton déguisement!!!!


----------



## schwebb (17 Mars 2009)

Ma modeste contribution à ce fil si riche...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Mars 2009)

Mon pote Bela Lugosi et moi on a déjà commencé à fêter la Saint PATOCH'...







*... MAIS À L'ABSINTHE!!!*  :love:​


----------



## vleroy (17 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mon pote Bela Lugosi et moi on a déjà commencé à fêter la Saint PATOCH'...
> 
> *... MAIS À L'ABSINTHE!!!*  :love:​



T'es tout vert sur cette photo  doit-on y voir un signe?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

Coupée avec du petit lait ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Mars 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Coupée avec du petit lait ?



La bonne absinthe contient de l'anethol et donc se trouble au contact de l'eau, jeune ignorant!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> La bonne absinthe contient de l'anethol et donc se trouble au contact de l'eau, jeune ignorant!



Donc tu la coupes, petit joueur !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2009)

Avec mon grand ami Tronche de cuir on s'est décaloté un petit Partagas® à la bonne votre...






*ET ON EMMERDE LE TOUBIB!!!*


  ​


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mars 2009)

Superbe coupe cigare!  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Superbe coupe cigare!  :love:



Faut ce qu'il faut...
Souvent grossier, mais jamais bling bling ou vulgaire...


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Faut ce qu'il faut...
> Souvent grossier, mais jamais bling bling ou vulgaire...



le bon goût, quoi...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ou vulgaire...



Vulgaire ? Tu voudrais qu'tu pourrais pas ! :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Avec mon grand ami Tronche de cuir on s'est décaloté un petit Partagas® à la bonne votre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Partagas... que de souvenirs... là t'as un churchill en main... mon préféré à moi c'est le D4, un robusto... sublimissime...


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Mars 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Donc tu la coupes, petit joueur !



Qu'est ce qu'il peut parler lui... c'est rasoir à très court terme...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Partagas... que de souvenirs... là t'as un churchill en main... mon préféré à moi c'est le D4, un robusto... sublimissime...



Oui... Mais l'après midi, faut rester léger


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Mars 2009)

Tention le robusto est assez facile à fumer, car court... c'est le module de la vie moderne des petits enviandés de sinistrés du calbute de traders de mes burnes...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Tention le robusto est assez facile à fumer, car court... c'est le module de la vie moderne des petits enviandés de sinistrés du calbute de traders de mes burnes...



J'aime cette poésie que tu as pour décrire les espèces animales exotiques... On dirait presque du kessel...


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'aime cette poésie que tu as pour décrire les espèces animales exotiques... On dirait presque du kessel...



Kesselenculé qui m'a poussé ?


----------



## yvos (20 Mars 2009)

_Bon les mamies, le thé est fini?... 

AP s'il vous plait _


----------



## Bibabelou (20 Mars 2009)




----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Mars 2009)

un beau matin ensoleillé à Liège...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Qu'est ce qu'il peut parler lui... c'est rasoir à très court terme...



Mais... "internet n'est pas ton ami".





Avec toute mon affection. :love:


----------



## vleroy (20 Mars 2009)

Bibabelou a dit:


> [
> 
> Très bel photo d'un futur adhérent



non non pas d'autres commentaires
les inscriptions se font toute l'année
Les chauves ne se limitent pas dans le temps, qu'on se le dise 

Alors que certains... sont pas prêts d'entrer dans la communauté...



Khyu a dit:


> photo d'un geek aux cheveux longs...


----------



## Katana29 (21 Mars 2009)

Très forte probabilité de futur membre du club des chauves dans N+10.
Alors forcèment, ça fait pas sourire!


----------



## asticotboy (21 Mars 2009)

Ma tronche


----------



## Bibabelou (21 Mars 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Mais... "internet n'est pas ton ami".
> 
> grosse touffe
> 
> Avec toute mon affection. :love:



ton apparemment épaisse chevelure cache diificilement une calvitie naissante déjà bien visible pour mon oeil aguerri à ces tentatives désespérées de cacher l'effarante vérité à tes contemporains...


----------



## teo (21 Mars 2009)

@ Romain: j'adoOore  :love:






_clic-truc blah blah blah_​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

*Mais... Vous êtes nombreux là-dedans ?!*


----------



## magicPDF (22 Mars 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> un beau matin ensoleillé à Liège...


Il y a un miroir derrière toi ou bien la photo est-elle à l'envers ?


----------



## bcommeberenice (22 Mars 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> non non pas d'autres commentaires
> les inscriptions se font toute l'année
> Les chauves ne se limitent pas dans le temps, qu'on se le dise
> 
> Alors que certains... sont pas prêts d'entrer dans la communauté...




Désolée, je ne ferai pas partie de votre communauté, les mecs! 




​


----------



## mocmoc (22 Mars 2009)

Alors bah me voila, 
Mais bon, ca me démangeait depuis longtemps de mettre mon VRAI moi dans ce fil des AP.
Maintenant il ne me reste plus quà effacé mon compte et d'en recréer un avec un pseudo moins pourri.. et anonyme celui là. :rateau:
Dites adieux à mocmoc.


​Ca peut expliquer ma.. connerie


----------



## Le docteur (22 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *ET ON EMMERDE LE TOUBIB!!!*
> 
> [/CENTER]



Je me sens personnellement visé ! 

--> Bibabelou : t'inquiètes pour la Picardie, c'est juste une diversion ...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Mars 2009)

Moi, vendredi dernier pour mon 1er concert ; bon, évidemment c'est pas un autoportrait, mais y'a pas de fil "postez les plus belles photos de vous faites par d'autres", donc c'est ce fil qui s'en rapproche le plus


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Mars 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Moi, vendredi dernier pour mon 1er concert ; bon, évidemment c'est pas un autoportrait, mais y'a pas de fil "postez les plus belles photos de vous faites par d'autres", donc c'est ce fil qui s'en rapproche le plus




Cool ça va devenir de plus en plus un trash thread








_Je reviens avec une photo de mon chien, il me ressemble trop _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mars 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je me sens personnellement visé !



Ça va te passer avant que ça me reprenne, tu verras... 



chandler_jf a dit:


> Cool ça va devenir de plus en plus un trash thread



Ah... Oui oui oui ; c'est c'la, oui.... 

En tout cas ça fait un peu plaisir de voir le marmot à son premier concert. C'est touchant. Faut dire qu'on l'a un peu vu grandir, c'te crevure... :love:


----------



## macdani (23 Mars 2009)

da capo a dit:


>



Sympa come A-P

Tu fais ça comment?
Si c'est pas un secret, j'aimerais bien me faire tirer le portrait comme ça...:love:


----------



## da capo (23 Mars 2009)

le principe est simple : j'ai fait mon ap, je l'ai passé en niveau de gris, ai densifié les noirs et ensuite je l'ai passé en noir et blanc. En dessous d'un certain seuil, les points deviennent noirs, au dessus il deviennent blanc. Voilà.


----------



## macdani (23 Mars 2009)

da capo a dit:


> le principe est simple : j'ai fait mon ap, je l'ai passé en niveau de gris, ai densifié les noirs et ensuite je l'ai passé en noir et blanc. En dessous d'un certain seuil, les points deviennent noirs, au dessus il deviennent blanc. Voilà.



avec photoshop je suppose?
Je ne maîtrise pas encore bien ce logiciel mais je vais essayer...
(quand tu parles de densifier, c'est avec luminosité/contraste ou tonalité/saturation?)

Merci!


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mars 2009)

macdani a dit:


> (quand tu parles de densifier, c'est avec luminosité/contraste ou tonalité/saturation?)


Je dirait plutot avec les niveaux mais c'est pas un thread technique...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Mars 2009)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Cool ça va devenir de plus en plus un trash thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Vu les cdb, tu dois être un des seuls emmerdeurs tellement à cheval sur les règles qu'il en a mal au cul :mouais:


----------



## vleroy (23 Mars 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Vu les cdb, tu dois être un des seuls emmerdeurs tellement à cheval sur les règles qu'il en a mal au cul :mouais:



c'est le titre du prochain album?


----------



## Lila (24 Mars 2009)

j'adore les grèves aux Antilles !!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (24 Mars 2009)

Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Xav' (26 Mars 2009)

:rateau:



> Avec ça, j'irai loin !


----------



## Grug (26 Mars 2009)




----------



## vleroy (26 Mars 2009)

j'en connais un de modo, l'a commencé une zombification puis est tombé dans les oubliettes... Fai gaffe Grug, fais gaffe :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2009)

Le Concombre doit pouvoir faire quelque chose pour toi, enfin s'il se laisse trancher  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mars 2009)

Grug a dit:


>



Ca va pas mieux ta conjonctivite :rateau:


----------



## jugnin (28 Mars 2009)

_Retrouvé dans mes fichiers pré-mortem_​


----------



## Dendrimere (28 Mars 2009)




----------



## ScubaARM (28 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## dofre b (29 Mars 2009)




----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2009)

dofre b a dit:


>



Là, nous, on voit ça :


----------



## dofre b (29 Mars 2009)

je retente
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



desolé pour la taille. pourtant je l'ais reduite sur photobucket ?????


----------



## NED (30 Mars 2009)

*Bon baisers de Lille !!!





​*


----------



## Bassman (30 Mars 2009)

Je ne sais pas qui est à côté de toi, mais qu'est ce qu'il est beau :love:


----------



## jahrom (30 Mars 2009)

C'est un montage !!
Tout le monde sait que le ciel n'est pas bleu à Lille...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

Hehehe  ça calme, hein ??


----------



## gKatarn (30 Mars 2009)

NED a dit:


> *Bon baisers de Lille !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah eh NED, et les autres ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

Et hop !
Cinq super_moches_à_pas_oser_poster_leur_tronche d'un coup !


----------



## NED (30 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Bah eh NED, et les autres ?


Ca va être pour le fil du café, je garde des cartouches pour les prochains jours (je joue sur le suspens vois-tu?)


----------



## gKatarn (30 Mars 2009)

Bien ouéj


----------



## mado (1 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## Xman (2 Avril 2009)

Certes ....


----------



## ScubaARM (3 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Avril 2009)




----------



## sonnyboy (4 Avril 2009)

Sympa ta panoplie d'Hannibal Lecter...

A quand celle d'Emile Louis ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Avril 2009)

Je ne savais pas que Christophe était inscrit sur le forum.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Je ne savais pas que Christophe était inscrit sur le forum.



Christophe, aujourd'hui, il doit, hélas, plus ressembler à ça :


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Christophe, aujourd'hui, il doit, hélas, plus ressembler à ça :


Mais non. Il n'est pas mort. Sinon COrentin aurait posté l'info dans le thread post-mortem.


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Avril 2009)

On a le droit de s'en foutre aussi ?...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Mais non. Il n'est pas mort. Sinon COrentin aurait posté l'info dans le thread post-mortem.



Mince, j'ai confondu avec Nino Ferrer ! :rose:


----------



## yvos (4 Avril 2009)

Stop!


----------



## pierre-auvergne (4 Avril 2009)




----------



## dool (4 Avril 2009)




----------



## aCLR (5 Avril 2009)

Une petite image retouchée (rajout de noir autour des oreilles) afin d'accentuer le côté casque de Vador pour mon dernier jour de soudure à l'arc. Après des semaines de travail, la structure métallique de l'escalier arrive à son terme. Reste encore une marche en bois exotique à poser et l'ouvrage sera achevé.​


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2009)

popole Style sous toutes latitude et altitude, quelques part entre le tropique du capricorne et l'équateur a 11 000 m


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> popole Style sous toutes latitude et altitude, quelques part entre le tropique du capricorne et l'équateur a 11 000 m



C'est ce qu'on appelle un Auto - Popo- rtrait


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2009)

les toilettes sont a droite, je n'était pas dessus


----------



## Baracca (8 Avril 2009)

Excellent, ça me donne une idée aussi


----------



## yvos (8 Avril 2009)

Tu fais cette tête parce que tu es resté sur le trône après avoir tiré la chasse?


.............zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipppppppppppppppppppppppp!

:afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)

Mais non !! C'est le concept "Photos de mes vacances" by Mackie® : aucune photo en dehors de l'avion&#8230; pas le temps.


----------



## Amok (8 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> popol*e* Style sous toute*s* latitud*e* et altitud*e*, quelque*s* part entre le tropique du capricorne et l'équateur a 11 000 m



Voici ce qui nous représente à l'étranger : je vous laisse juges... :rose:



Profite bien de ton voyage, Mackie ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h57 ----------

Il faut vraiment que je cesse de picoler : je vois des tas de Mackie... :afraid:


----------



## Foguenne (8 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> popole Style sous toutes latitude et altitude, quelques part entre le tropique du capricorne et l'équateur a 11 000 m


----------



## mado (8 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## Amok (8 Avril 2009)

Mais il n'a jamais été question de séparer les deux ! :love:


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Avril 2009)

Si si, il fut un temps où un type lui avait fait une proposition pour mouler ses jambes magnifiques dans la cire, pour un musée quelconque.
Il avait lu rezba, certainement.
Je ne sais pas si elle a donné suite.
:love:


----------



## Craquounette (8 Avril 2009)

Je croyais qu'on postait des AP dans ce fil....

J'ai du me tromper


----------



## vleroy (8 Avril 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je croyais qu'on postait des AP dans ce fil....
> 
> J'ai du me tromper



tu ne suis pas 
je te rappelle qu'ils vivent dans une cave et que selon un ponk, la lumière serait éteinte et que la reconnaissance entre membre s'effectuerait par palpation. On comprend donc la démarche de mado qui ne pense qu'à faciliter cette étape difficile pour certains en postant des photos de ces gambettes 

Là dessus... bah je sors


----------



## mado (8 Avril 2009)

C'est une vision parcellaire !

(deux en un. J'ai le droit de parler m'sieur Yvos ?  )


----------



## vleroy (8 Avril 2009)

mado a dit:


> C'est une vision parcellaire !



bah forcément dans le noir


----------



## bcommeberenice (8 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## yvos (9 Avril 2009)

_Bien bien bien, on va se calmer un peu, là..._.


----------



## dool (11 Avril 2009)

C'est tout ce que je peux faire pour toi en ce moment Christophe...


----------



## iShin (11 Avril 2009)




----------



## JPTK (11 Avril 2009)

tain c'est la secte des mec qui se tiennent les pieds !!


----------



## mocmoc (11 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## Ralfix (12 Avril 2009)




----------



## mado (13 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## pierre-auvergne (14 Avril 2009)




----------



## itako (14 Avril 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2009)

Ouah !! Trop la classe ! C'est un joint de drogue ? :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouah !! Trop la classe ! C'est un joint de drogue ? :love:




Rhooo tout de suite, là  Tu vois bien que c'est le pipe de son biniou !


----------



## itako (14 Avril 2009)

Non, c'est ma remote


----------



## teo (14 Avril 2009)

Le look blasé vrai ou faux porsche est terriblement dans l'air du temps.


Mais où est donc supermoquette ?


----------



## tirhum (15 Avril 2009)

mado a dit:


> http://flore.durieux.free.fr/photos/larmes_1.jpg
> 
> http://flore.durieux.free.fr/photos/derniers-bas_1.jpg​


----------



## toys (15 Avril 2009)

prout


----------



## jahrom (15 Avril 2009)

toys a dit:


> prout



Le même sweat depuis 2004... Remarque quand on voit le magneto, on devine que monsieur est conservateur


----------



## hippo sulfite (16 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## vleroy (16 Avril 2009)

_*autoportrait en collaboration au sténopé avec mon fils tristan
*_​
Ouais ouais, on l'a développé nous même, dans les chiottes avec trois bassines 
Et on s'est bien marré 

Un merci à Daniel (dit Grodan) pour avoir attiré mon oeil sur le sténopé, on a trouvé ça en kit, au hasard pendant les vacances. On s'est régalé avec nos trois boites... je ferai un post dessus un peu plus tard


----------



## pierre-auvergne (19 Avril 2009)




----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Avril 2009)




----------



## Bibabelou (20 Avril 2009)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Avril 2009)

Tiens... David Hammilton a arrêté avec les mineures ?....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Avril 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tiens... David Hammilton a arrêté avec les mineures ?....



tu resteras définitivement imperméable à l'Art toi...


----------



## maiwen (20 Avril 2009)

Deux Salles de Bain, Deux Appareils



​cacedédi à Thierry ... pardon, Teo 

et en plus vous remarquerez le doigt, à la Patoch'


----------



## toys (21 Avril 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Le même sweat depuis 2004... Remarque quand on voit le magneto, on devine que monsieur est conservateur



les fringues ne sont pas les première ligne de mon budget. 

ha oui mon bon vieux akai, je cherche un revox si un généreux donateur a envie de faire un peut de vide.


----------



## ScubaARM (21 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Avril 2009)

tu devrais quand même enlever ton masque de plongé quand tu es sur la terre ferme...


----------



## r0m1 (21 Avril 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (21 Avril 2009)

Comment il se la pète dans 20 cm d'eau lui!


----------



## yvos (21 Avril 2009)

Pas près d'être Dive Master, celui là


----------



## Amok (21 Avril 2009)

Dis, rOm, comme on veut te garder un peu : le tuba ne doit pas plonger avec toi. Normalement, le bout (celui où il y a le trou sans le truc que tu mets dans la bouche) doit rester _en dehors_ de l'eau. De cette façon, tu peux aspirer l'air salvateur à grand coups de poumons, et non pas _que_ de l'eau. Et ceux qui sont autour de toi peuvent plaisanter en y insérant des algues, des crabes, du sable ou de l'acide chlorhydrique.
Ou alors, tu peux aussi t'entrainer dans une barrique de rhum : tu ne respireras pas mieux, mais la mort sera plus agréable !


----------



## yvos (21 Avril 2009)

> Pas près d'être Dive Master, celui là





Amok a dit:


> Dis, rOm, comme on veut te garder un peu : le tuba ne doit pas plonger avec toi. Normalement, le bout (celui où il y a le trou sans le truc que tu mets dans la bouche) doit rester _en dehors_ de l'eau.




Lui non plus d'ailleurs


----------



## r0m1 (21 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Comment il se la pète dans 20 cm d'eau lui!


 et encore j'ai du faire gaffe que le bras qui tient l'appareil ne sorte pas de l'eau !! 




yvos a dit:


> Pas près d'être Dive Master, celui là



La route est longue certes ... 



Amok a dit:


> Dis, rOm, comme on veut te garder un peu : le tuba ne doit pas plonger avec toi. Normalement, le bout (celui où il y a le trou sans le truc que tu mets dans la bouche) doit rester _en dehors_ de l'eau. De cette façon, tu peux aspirer l'air salvateur à grand coups de poumons, et non pas _que_ de l'eau. Et ceux qui sont autour de toi peuvent plaisanter en y insérant des algues, des crabes, du sable ou de l'acide chlorhydrique.
> Ou alors, tu peux aussi t'entrainer dans une barrique de rhum : tu ne respireras pas mieux, mais la mort sera plus agréable !



Je me disais bien que c'était pas vraiment pratique !! Je note l'idée du rhum !


----------



## Amok (21 Avril 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Lui non plus d'ailleurs



Doc m'en garde ! Risquer de boire de l'eau, salée de plus, quelle horreur ! :afraid:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Avril 2009)

r0m1 a dit:


> ... Je note l'idée du rhum !



Ouai, ben gaffe quand même hein, regarde notre ami Lila dans quel état ça l'a mis !


----------



## Lila (21 Avril 2009)

:rateau:...mon rêve ....faire de la plongée dans un tonneau de rhum ........

....et ouvrir la bouche exprès :rateau::love:


----------



## JPTK (21 Avril 2009)

Ça fait un bail qu'on a pas vu un bout une chatte ou une paire de nibards ici :sleep:
Heureusement qu'il y a Mado pour exciter un peu nos sens et accessoirement nous faire bander comme des pandas


----------



## gKatarn (21 Avril 2009)

Tiens, tant qu'on est dans les trucs sous l'eau... 






Vous ne supposiez qd même pas que vous me verriez sans rien sur le visage, je tiens à mon anonymat


----------



## dool (21 Avril 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Vous ne supposiez qd même pas que vous me verriez sans rien sur le visage, je tiens à mon anonymat



Ah ?! Quand t'as un coup dans le pif tu considère que c'est de l'anonymat alors ?!


----------



## yvos (21 Avril 2009)

Aller,  c'est pas un auto portrait mais je ne resiste pas à ce petit popole staïle  




remarquez cette délicate coiffure qui fait également office de casque 

gKatarn : t'es en train de faire pipi dans ta combine ou quoi ?!


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Avril 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tiens, tant qu'on est dans les trucs sous l'eau...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obligé de citer là...

C'est pas beau de faire caca dans l'eau...


----------



## gKatarn (21 Avril 2009)

C'est pour attirer les poissons


----------



## ScubaARM (22 Avril 2009)

A table !!!


----------



## ScubaARM (22 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Avril 2009)

Le fil "Noyades en nombre" c'est à côté


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2009)

*B2 ?
FLASHÉ COULÉ !




*​






(t'as vu, mado ? Moi aussi j'ai trouvé des miroirs...)


----------



## Bibabelou (23 Avril 2009)

et d'une

et de deux

et de trois

et de quatre...

Dites les gars, juste pour info...vous avez bientôt fini votre concours de quéquette mouillée? nan mais bon pasque là, c'est un peu comment dire...:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

Pourquoi ? Sous l'eau c'est moins bien que flou et vignetté à la hussarde ? :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (23 Avril 2009)

Bibabelou a dit:


> et d'une
> 
> 
> et de deux
> ...



Aurais-tu des soucis avec l'anatomie ? Ce sont des autoportraits (certes mouillés), pas des photos de teub  On est dans le sujet et ses contraintes (800x600 max, moins de 150k etc).


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Avril 2009)

La teub' c'est mal! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h43 ----------

La fouf' aussi!


----------



## r0m1 (23 Avril 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> La teub' c'est mal!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h43 ----------
> 
> La fouf' aussi!



Bof, l'un dans l'autre.....








----> [X]


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Aurais-tu des soucis avec l'anatomie ? Ce sont des autoportraits (certes mouillés), pas des photos de teub .


 
Le machin oblong que vous avez dans la bouche n'est donc pas un étui pénien ?
Ouf !
Je suis rassuré.
Je vous ai un instant tous cru effroyablement difformes et contrefaits.


----------



## yvos (23 Avril 2009)

_Bien bien bien...un petit AP, peut-être? _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Avril 2009)

yvos a dit:


> _Bien bien bien...un petit AP, peut-être? _



Non non... J'ose pas... :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Avril 2009)

Bidouillé avec ça.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Avril 2009)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Avril 2009)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Avril 2009)

Ah oui... Mais non! On peut pas lui faire faire de doigts à la Con de Jo...


----------



## Nobody (23 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## jugnin (23 Avril 2009)

T'es lequel ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Avril 2009)

Et la tête de Monsieur Spock ça vous dit ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

C'est toujours mieux que celle de bebopaloula&#8230;


----------



## yvos (23 Avril 2009)

_Veillez quand même à ne pas abuser des bonnes choses..  _


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Avril 2009)




----------



## jugnin (23 Avril 2009)




----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/membres/jugnin-albums-choses-image1621-flaque.jpg​



La flotte ? T'es sûr ? Nan, c'est ça doit être plutôt le ciel, regarde, on voit Orion, et même sa nébuleuse !


----------



## NED (24 Avril 2009)

Ouais bha j'avais envie d'être mégalo là..vala...na d'abord.


----------



## dool (24 Avril 2009)

NED a dit:


> Ouais bha j'avais envie d'être mégalo là..vala...na d'abord.



Cet AP est quand même mieux sur mon ibook ! :love:


----------



## Bassman (25 Avril 2009)

Week-end cocooning avec ma schizophrénie.


----------



## Vivid (25 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Week-end cocooning avec ma schizophrénie.



sobre, jolie couleur, lumineux, vôtre moitié a bon goût (si je puis me permettre ). Le clonage pour monter un groupe, c'est pas con  finit les humeurs divergentes, cool !


----------



## WebOliver (25 Avril 2009)

Tout ça pour nous montrer trois fois son tatouage...


----------



## maiwen (25 Avril 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tout ça pour nous montrer trois son tatouage...



je suis donc pas la seule à penser ça


----------



## Vivid (25 Avril 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tout ça pour nous montrer trois fois son tatouage...



tu dois boiter avec un truc pareil...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2009)

Vivid a dit:


> tu dois boiter avec un truc pareil...



Non, il s'est acroché un contre-poids dans les poils de la jambe gauche, mais il s'arrange pour qu'on ne le voit pas sur la photo


----------



## JPTK (26 Avril 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> je suis donc pas la seule à penser ça



mdr...


----------



## Grug (26 Avril 2009)




----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Avril 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tout ça pour nous montrer trois fois son tatouage...



ah moi c'est surtout les schlapettes qui m'impressionnent


----------



## Vivid (27 Avril 2009)

y a pas une fonction pour voir les messages supprimés ?  
bakchich...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2009)

T-shirt Dashboard et trop grand pour qu'on voit ma tête :modo:


----------



## PoM (28 Avril 2009)

Et oui, la crise est là et le moral pas...


----------



## bcommeberenice (28 Avril 2009)

Pour rester dans l'ambiance, un regard triste sur ce monde! 




​


----------



## lumai (28 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## ScubaARM (30 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## jahrom (1 Mai 2009)




----------



## jahrom (2 Mai 2009)

L'abus d'alcool est dangereux pour la santé, à consommer avec modération.


----------



## teo (2 Mai 2009)

:love: trop chic Malow :love:


----------



## mado (2 Mai 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> queue et couette​
> L'abus d'alcool est dangereux pour la santé, à consommer avec modération.








Mais on peut consommer autre chose.. ?​


----------



## naturalbornsamy (3 Mai 2009)




----------



## NaTTyDreaD (4 Mai 2009)




----------



## Lalla (4 Mai 2009)

*J'ai une furieuse envie de me mettre au vert...*







​


----------



## naturalbornsamy (4 Mai 2009)




----------



## huexley (4 Mai 2009)

_Besoin de calme





_


----------



## JPTK (5 Mai 2009)

Rien de tel que 2 semaines de placo intensives pour te requinquer un homme !


----------



## Baracca (5 Mai 2009)




----------



## vleroy (5 Mai 2009)

on me doit tellement de pognon que mon premier métier, c'est banquier... J'ai pourtant pas la gueule de l'emploi...



​
ah... parait qu'on peut se gaver en stock options même quand on est un gros naze... Pas mal comme boulot finalement.


----------



## magicPDF (5 Mai 2009)

Une photo de jeunesse (période rebelle !) prise au retardateur :


----------



## tirhum (5 Mai 2009)

Elle n'est pas du tout insolite, cette photo !...


----------



## magicPDF (6 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Elle n'est pas du tout insolite, cette photo !



Pourquoi devrait-elle l'être ?


----------



## Picouto (6 Mai 2009)

une référence à l'URL pitette, le gribouilleur est tordu


----------



## vleroy (6 Mai 2009)

Premier autoportrait au sténopé et sur le premier film n&b 100 iso que j'essaye. 
A main levée. Entre 1et 2 secondes de temps de pose.​


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (6 Mai 2009)

Totoportrait de la tête aux pieds à flanc d'cailloux.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## marcel mandrillon (6 Mai 2009)

/Users/marcelmandrillon/Documents/P1010134.jpg


----------



## mocmoc (6 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Mai 2009)

marcel mandrillon a dit:


> /Users/marcelmandrillon/Documents/P1010134.jpg



Tu devrais essayer ça pour mettre tes images en ligne. Ca marchera beaucoup mieux.


----------



## NED (7 Mai 2009)

_Ned on the city..._





​


----------



## Baracca (8 Mai 2009)

Celle-ci prise y a un peu plus de 2 ans, mais en voyant celle de Bassman (et de ses redoutables tatouages  ) cela m'a fait penser que j'en avais une quelque part dans le même genre 






Ps: au cas ou certains voudraient en faire une du style _" il ne supporte plus d'être  Ferrariste" _elle m'a déjà été faite  

PS2:Sandy1977 dommage que je ne puisse bouler, car elle superbe


----------



## JPTK (8 Mai 2009)

marcel mandrillon a dit:


> /Users/marcelmandrillon/Documents/P1010134.jpg



J'adore !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2009)

*LIVE LONG & YOUPLABOUM !





*​


----------



## marcel mandrillon (8 Mai 2009)

je me présente je m'appelle marcel mandrillon  et je n'ai besoin d'aucun pseudo .je
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 suis nouveau alors voici un nouvel essai


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2009)

Try again.


----------



## marcel mandrillon (8 Mai 2009)

je me suis à nouveau planté a bientôt pour un nouvel essai


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2009)

Un petit coup de main ?


----------



## magicPDF (9 Mai 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Un petit coup de main ?



Je trouve cette page mal présentée et peu explicite.

Les logiciels et les technologies évoluent : maintenant pour poster des images il y a *FTPix* qui est disponible gratuitement et dont la simplicité d'utilisation est désarmante :
http://ftpix.fr/


----------



## oligo (9 Mai 2009)

Héhé! Vraiment rigolo ce fil!
Allez, je me lance à mon tour!





Bonne soirée à tous!!


----------



## macaronique (11 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## oligo (12 Mai 2009)

... Peut-être celle là est mieux:rose::rose:


----------



## esope (13 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## JPTK (14 Mai 2009)

marcel mandrillon a dit:


> je me suis à nouveau planté a bientôt pour un nouvel essai



Bon ça vient ?? Y a du coup un vraiment suspens maintenant ! Mais qui est donc ce Marcel Mandrillon ? Le dernier poilu ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mai 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Mais qui est donc ce Marcel Mandrillon ? Le dernier poilu ?



Tu veux dire que ça serait un double pseudo de Bassou ? 



Pour pas floudre : un autre genre d'auto portrait : un portrait de moi (à gauche, hein, à droite, c'est ma grand-tante), pris par quelqu'un d'autre, mais sur une auto :rateau:


----------



## Chang (14 Mai 2009)

tu l'as deja poste cet auto-portrait ... en fait t'espere amadouer la gente feminine en postant une foto de toi en culotte courte sur le capot d'un ptit bolide d'epoque ...

LA-MEN-TA-BLE ... Aucune morale ...


----------



## desertea (15 Mai 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2009)

En réponse à bcommeberenice


----------



## pierre-auvergne (16 Mai 2009)

Y a un instant.​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2009)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h50 ----------

... J'avais oublié le truc trop fendard de iDuck...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mai 2009)

C'est quoi ce qu'on voit derrière toi sur la première photo ?


EDIT : Je n'avais pas remarqué que dans mon "truc fendard", il y en avait des animés.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est quoi ce qu'on voit derrière toi sur la première photo ?



La Sagrada Familia, à Barcelone...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mai 2009)

Merci.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> EDIT : Je n'avais pas remarqué que dans mon "truc fendard", il y en avait des animés.




MOUAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


  


J'y retourne illico! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h47 ----------

*YEAAAAAAH!!!
ROCK'N'ROLL!!!*









  ​


----------



## tirhum (16 Mai 2009)

'tain !...
L'horreur !... :afraid: 

 :love:


----------



## mado (16 Mai 2009)

Merci iDuck.




​


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Mai 2009)

ça risque d'être moins sex... mais bon...


----------



## tirhum (16 Mai 2009)

Pour aller avec l'avatar...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> ça risque d'être moins sex... mais bon...



Putain d'Adèle et de Manon réunies!
Elle a trop une bonne tronche la Junior!!!

 :love::bebe:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h03 ----------




sonnyboy a dit:


> ça risque d'être moins sex...


Ah... Y'a l'épisiotomie qui a chamboulé la donne ?... 

Juste pour un trait d'humour... :style:


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Mai 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Putain d'Adèle et de Manon réunies!
> Elle a trop une bonne tronche la Junior!!!
> 
> :love::bebe:
> ...



Je veux qu'elle a une bonne tronche !!!

Sinon pas d'épisiotommie, car mon sexe pese 3 kg 8 alors que la petite n'en pesait 3,2...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Sinon pas d'épisiotommie, car mon sexe pese 3 kg 8 alors que la petite n'en pesait 3,2...



Ach! L'humour... Toujours l'humour!


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Mai 2009)

Me reste plus que ça, et l'assurance de faire caca plus haut que JPTK...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Je veux qu'elle a une bonne tronche !!!



Et la même coiffure que son papa 



sonnyboy a dit:


> Sinon pas d'épisiotommie, car mon sexe pese 3 kg 8



filariose lymphatique* ? 


(*) plus connue sous le nom d'éléphantiasis 

Bon, sans rire, l'est :love: ta fille


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Juste pour un trait d'humour... :style:


En l'occurrence, on dit "une saillie".


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> En l'occurrence, on dit "une saillie".



Ah oui, certes... Mais non! On sait bien que quand on tend la perche à Sonny, on se la prend illico dans l'ionf'...


----------



## da capo (16 Mai 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> On sait bien que quand on tend la *perche* à Sonny, on se la prend illico dans l'ionf'...



bon, comme les légendes ont toujours un fond de vérité, je vais éviter de me pencher pour saluer la nouvelle venue


----------



## JPTK (17 Mai 2009)

da capo a dit:


> bon, comme les légendes ont toujours un fond de vérité, je vais éviter de me pencher pour saluer la nouvelle venue



Ça les obsède quand même je trouve 



sonnyboy a dit:


> Me reste plus que ça, et l'assurance de faire caca plus haut que JPTK...



ah bah là c'est bon, je m'incline, enfin pas trop quand même (pour rester dans l'humour qui vous plaît tant)


Attends Yvos j'arrive de suite avec un AP !! JURÉ !!


----------



## yvos (17 Mai 2009)

_Bien bien bien...._


----------



## JPTK (17 Mai 2009)

Bah nan fallait le laisser  et je l'éditais avec un AP, ce que je vais faire avec celui-ci d'ailleurs 
J'ai 3h, je devrais y arriver, ça serait bien quand même qu'on puisse supprimer ses messages sans laisser de traces, ça ferait plus propre.


AP dédicacé à Fab'Fab !! 
Et puis évidemment Mado, Téo entre autres 





_JPTK se promenant le long des plages de Calais..._


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2009)

Quel corps de rêve :love:.


----------



## Selthis (17 Mai 2009)

Faites pas attention au bordel :


----------



## dofre b (17 Mai 2009)

oups!!!




le bouton est sensible....


----------



## jahrom (18 Mai 2009)

dofre b a dit:


> le bouton est sensible....




N'est ce pas ?!


----------



## DeepDark (19 Mai 2009)

​

... mais AP quand même 

--------------------

Edit : Créé sur laphotocabine.com 
(pour ceux qui n'auraient pas vu )

(merci l'antoine)


----------



## Le docteur (19 Mai 2009)

> JPTK se promenant le long des plages de Calais...



Quelle plage ?




Celle-là ? Ah non. Là, c'est Sangatte


----------



## aCLR (19 Mai 2009)

Les règles ont changé et personne ne m'a prévenu&#8230; Y vont m'entendre au SAV&#8230;






Edit : il est très bien ton AP DeepDark


----------



## vleroy (20 Mai 2009)

petit AP familial au sténopé et en voiture :rateau:





et ça va être ça encore toute la journée. Bah, ça va vous faire des vacances aussi


----------



## schwebb (20 Mai 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> petit AP familial au sténopé et en voiture :rateau:
> 
> et ça va être ça encore toute la journée. Bah, ça va vous faire des vacances aussi



Au sténopé? Combien de temps de pose?


----------



## vleroy (20 Mai 2009)

schwebb a dit:


> Au sténopé? Combien de temps de pose?



15 secondes
Mais on nous voit pas compter 

"un hippopotame, deux hippopotames..."


----------



## schwebb (20 Mai 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> 15 secondes
> Mais on nous voit pas compter
> 
> "un hippopotame, deux hippopotames..."



 Ok.


----------



## hippo sulfite (20 Mai 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> .../...
> "un hippopotame, deux hippopotames..."



De quoi de quoi ...


----------



## Le docteur (20 Mai 2009)

Désolé pour les règles, j'ai essayé de modifier, mais apparemment ce n'est pas possible sur ce post...


----------



## Nobody (20 Mai 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> Désolé pour les règles, j'ai essayé de modifier, mais apparemment ce n'est pas possible sur ce post...




Tu ne disposes que de trois heures pour éditer un post.


----------



## lumai (21 Mai 2009)




----------



## daphone (21 Mai 2009)




----------



## pierre-auvergne (21 Mai 2009)

Click pour HD.​


----------



## ange_63 (21 Mai 2009)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Mai 2009)

T'as pas grossi, toi?...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## teo (23 Mai 2009)

clic-blah-blah-blah

​


----------



## Bibabelou (23 Mai 2009)

je viens de m'en rendre compte, mais cette photo aurait pu s'appeler "Fais scier la bite!"


----------



## Craquounette (24 Mai 2009)

.
.


.
.
_parce qu'il y a des jours comme ça..._​


----------



## toys (24 Mai 2009)

autoportrait de 3 du mat. 

vous avez vue j'ai changer de pull.​


----------



## mado (25 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mai 2009)

Caramba! :love:  :love:


----------



## manulemafatais (25 Mai 2009)

Fait chaud par ici... Ça monte fort d'un coup.


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2009)

toys a dit:


> autoportrait de 3 du mat.
> 
> vous avez vue j'ai changer de pull.[/CENTER]



C'est bien, maintenant essayons de changer d'orthographe...


----------



## Nobody (25 Mai 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Caramba! :love:  :love:



Encore raté?


----------



## toys (25 Mai 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> C'est bien, maintenant essayons de changer d'orthographe...



je suis toujours près a ce que tu me donne des cours (mais je baisse pas mon futal pour les payer)


----------



## vleroy (25 Mai 2009)

​
Faire des autoportraits de vingt secondes au sténopé, sur papier, les développer à la mano... Et avec les deux pétasses en lunette dont l'une porte la frange à la Kate Moss... Ca m'énerve


----------



## GroDan (26 Mai 2009)

Traiter ses filles de pétasse sur internet, woaa, comme t'y vas .En plus sur un air de truc branchouillo-teuton:love:Là bravo !


----------



## koko_la_gachette (26 Mai 2009)




----------



## itako (28 Mai 2009)

Vu que ça ma fait marrer je le remet ici

*New Breakfast For James MC Birth:
*


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2009)

Unique petit passage par LR pour le N&B et niveaux, le reflet du monstre dans la fenêtre de sa cuisine.​


----------



## ScubaARM (29 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## gKatarn (30 Mai 2009)

ScubaArm a dit:
			
		

> En route pour la Gabinière



Je te hais


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je te hais



Mais t'as pas fini de piquer les répliques de ton patron, toi ?


----------



## gKatarn (30 Mai 2009)

Et à quel moment Mon Maître dit-il "Je te hais", hein ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et à quel moment Mon Maître dit-il "Je te hais", hein ?



Si je me souviens bien, quand le bras (et les jambes) lui en sont tombées, au moment où Obi Wan partait le laissant là, au bord du fleuve de lave, mais en fait, il ne l'a pas vraiment "dit", il l'aurait plutôt "hurlé" !



Edith : Tiens, là, pour être précis !


----------



## yvos (30 Mai 2009)

_Vous voulez un petit thé?_


----------



## Vivid (30 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si je me souviens bien, quand le bras (et les jambes) lui en sont tombées, au moment où Obi Wan partait le laissant là, au bord du fleuve de lave, mais en fait, il ne l'a pas vraiment "dit", il l'aurait plutôt "hurlé" !
> 
> 
> 
> Edith : Tiens, là, pour être précis !



coiffé au poteaux !  du travail propre ces sabres laser.


----------



## Lalla (30 Mai 2009)

Ou comment faire une mini sérigraphie (qui donne mal à la tête, en plus) au lieu de bosser
​


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2009)

​


la fois où j'ai trouvé que le fait de pas pouvoir laver les vitres ajoutait quelque chose d'artistique ... rolleyes


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2009)

Hier soir, en regardant de vieilles photos avec ma fille, je suis tombé sur ce portrait de moi (pas vraiment auto, je m'en excuse), rien d'extraordinaire, je vous le concède, mais je le dédie à Paul, car au dos, il y a écrit : "St Etienne de Tinée, le 9 mars 1974".


----------



## Lastrada (31 Mai 2009)

Hier soir, j'ai fait une crème brûlée dans ma cuisine.  Bon, ok, elle est pas démente, mais je la dédie à tous ceux qui comme moi, aiment la crème brûlée.


----------



## jahrom (31 Mai 2009)

C'est presque un autoportrait, mais avec une main ça rendait moins bien...


----------



## macmarco (31 Mai 2009)




----------



## itako (1 Juin 2009)

edit: ohh allezz fallait bien que je la poste celle la.


----------



## yvos (1 Juin 2009)

Bon, on va en revenir aux auto portraits maintenant


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Juin 2009)




----------



## Nephou (1 Juin 2009)

mais d&#8217;autres oui&#8230;





Et pas seulement le regard&#8230;

_merci Dr E. : je suis touché_


----------



## magicPDF (1 Juin 2009)

itako a dit:


> edit: ohh allezz fallait bien que je la poste celle la.



Il y a bien dix quinze ans que je n'avais pas vu un Mac LC en fonctionnement !!!


----------



## jahrom (2 Juin 2009)

Pour me faire pardonner d'avoir triché sur la dernière, la voici en vrai auto portrait.


----------



## mado (2 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## Nobody (2 Juin 2009)

Ça y est: Mado sort un autoportrait, tu vas voir, ils vont tous se jeter dessus comme des anus fiévreux sur un thermomètre. 

:style:


----------



## gKatarn (3 Juin 2009)

La comparaison est délicate, voire poétique


----------



## magicPDF (3 Juin 2009)

C'est toujours plus intéressant qu'un malpoli qui va faire des gestes obscènes aux poissons !


----------



## oligo (3 Juin 2009)

Nobody a dit:


> Ça y est: Mado sort un autoportrait, tu vas voir, ils vont tous se jeter dessus comme des anus fiévreux sur un thermomètre.
> 
> :style:



Ah toi aussi tu aimes prendre ta température comme ça?? 
Tu sais, sous l'aisselle ou même dans la bouche (mais attention à bien le laver avant) c'est tout aussi fiable! :rateau::rateau:


----------



## jahrom (3 Juin 2009)

AbracadabraPDF a dit:


> C'est toujours plus intéressant qu'un malpoli qui va faire des gestes obscènes aux poissons !



Ah mais c'est eux qui ont commencé... ils n'arrêtent pas de me montrer leurs queues...


----------



## bcommeberenice (3 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## Nephou (4 Juin 2009)

_merci mado_​


----------



## vleroy (4 Juin 2009)

​
Vous allez me dire encore du sténopé? Ouais, diam 0,26 
monté sur un nikon F601 (24x36)
sur fuji reala 100 en contre expo, 4 secondes


----------



## mado (4 Juin 2009)

Mais est ce seulement un style ?..
(et pourtant dieu sait que j'aime le flou )


 Non, vraiment je dois rater un truc avec ton sténopé, désolée.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Vous allez me dire encore du sténopé? Ouais


Le prend pas mal, hein ?
Mais cette obsession assez envahissante pour les sténopés...
Comment dire ?

Tu fais quoi mercredi soir ?
J'organise un dîner avec quelques amis et...


----------



## boodou (4 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Le prend pas mal, hein ?
> Mais cette obsession assez envahissante pour les sténopés...
> Comment dire ?
> 
> ...




Tu sais quelle est la différence entre le paradis et l'enfer mon petit Ponk ?

Le paradis c'est cet endroit merveilleux où tu retrouveras tout tes proches et tes amis, et vous passerez de merveilleux moments ensemble, se succèderont des dîners magnifiques avec les meilleurs vins 
Et l'enfer ?
L'enfer c'est exactement la même chose  sauf que tout tes amis ont apporté leurs diapos.


----------



## vleroy (4 Juin 2009)

mado a dit:


> Non, vraiment je dois rater un truc avec ton sténopé, désolée.



Il y a ceux qui aiment, ceux qui n'aiment pas. Un peu comme en tout d'ailleurs.
Il me semble qu'ici, ce n'est pas une de tes plus belles photos qu'il faut poster, mais un AP. Ce que j'ai fait. La technique est finalement ici bien secondaire. Bien que tu n'accroches pas, la réalisation est très technique. Je me garde de dire que c'est une réussite 
Ce qui m'a intéressé pour répondre également indirectement à Ponk, c'est la différence possible de support, et donc des résultats très différents. On peut aussi avoir du net, mes cordages pour mémoire mais cela offre peu d'intérêt (pour moi).
Pour mercredi, non désolé, ça va pas être possible mais je note l'intention. Par contre, j'ai pas de diapos...
Fin du HS


----------



## boodou (4 Juin 2009)

C'est pas une photo faite avec un iphone tout simplement ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2009)

C'est surtout qu'on commence à en avoir marre de ces diarrhées polymorphes&#8230; :sleep:

Les derniers fils intéressants du forum sont eux aussi gangrenés, c'est la vie. Tout finira comme ça.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Juin 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est surtout qu'on commence à en avoir marre de ces diarrhées polymorphes :sleep:
> 
> Les derniers fils intéressants du forum sont eux aussi gangrenés, c'est la vie. Tout finira comme ça.



Voilà ce qui résume parfaitement la pensée de nombreux membres des forums qui fréquentent autre chose que les sous forums techniques...

Bref, personnellement je me désabonne de tous les fils ou sévissent les casses burnes et autres branlepetitmonomaniaques... quoi, vous vous en caguez ??, vous m'en voyez ravis... 

:sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


C'est pas si mal finalement MacB.......


----------



## gKatarn (5 Juin 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> C'est pas si mal finalement MacB.......



:affraid:


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Juin 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Voilà ce qui résume parfaitement la pensée de nombreux membres des forums qui fréquentent autre chose que les sous forums techniques...
> 
> Bref, personnellement je me désabonne de tous les fils ou sévissent les casses burnes et autres branlepetitmonomaniaques... quoi, vous vous en caguez ??, vous m'en voyez ravis...
> 
> ...


 
Dites donc les gars, ça n'a pas l'air d'aller fort...

PS : ça veut dire quoi se désabonner ? On peut s'abonner ?

Mais faut être complêtement tordu !!!


----------



## yvos (5 Juin 2009)

_Après quelques escapades mélodramatiques, on en revient aux AP. Merci pour ceux qui comptent les points _


----------



## Becomeback (5 Juin 2009)




----------



## teo (5 Juin 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Les derniers fils intéressants du forum sont eux aussi gangrenés, c'est la vie. Tout finira comme ça.



_All this has happened before, and all this will happen again._







Je me disais que ça manquait d'AP ces derniers temps


----------



## DeepDark (5 Juin 2009)

(clik clk )​


(inspiration Ponkienne   )​


----------



## aCLR (5 Juin 2009)




----------



## vleroy (7 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## naturalbornsamy (7 Juin 2009)

je vous ai à l'oeil


----------



## Le docteur (7 Juin 2009)

Oh! Le beau petit rongeur !


----------



## pierre-auvergne (7 Juin 2009)

Pas bien loin de Murol. Il n'y a pas une heure. 
Click pour HD.​


----------



## mado (7 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## maiwen (7 Juin 2009)

c'est ton bracelet que j'adore  Caramba


----------



## wath68 (8 Juin 2009)

Premier post dans cette section que je viens de découvrir :rose: (shame on me)

Here i am ...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

Comme tu es beau mon ami  :love:.


----------



## itako (9 Juin 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (9 Juin 2009)

*
Aphone et clouée au lit, je m'amuse comme je peux! *​


----------



## wath68 (9 Juin 2009)




----------



## vleroy (9 Juin 2009)

_*de l'autre côté du teint du miroir*_​


----------



## itako (9 Juin 2009)

Une belle série de 3 auto avec un aspect comme je les aime  , on en redemanderait.


----------



## mado (10 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## teo (10 Juin 2009)

En pensant bien à F.  
dont la présence me manque régulièrement





​


----------



## wath68 (10 Juin 2009)

Merci.


----------



## Nephou (10 Juin 2009)

_Avant que de me consumer_


----------



## fpoil (10 Juin 2009)

http://gallery.me.com/fpolifr/100052/PICT0024_2/web.jpg?ver=12444733980001

Edit : image trop lourde


----------



## cachou8723 (10 Juin 2009)




----------



## vleroy (10 Juin 2009)

_*Champix effect*_​


----------



## bcommeberenice (11 Juin 2009)

:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:




​


----------



## wath68 (11 Juin 2009)

Je kiffe ce topic


----------



## fanougym (11 Juin 2009)




----------



## Caddie Rider (11 Juin 2009)

Moi  Ca faisait longtemps


----------



## wath68 (12 Juin 2009)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Juin 2009)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:  ​



Excellent, ça me fait penser à ça...


----------



## dool (12 Juin 2009)

Je remercie Ann en passant à qui j'ai piqué le lien ​


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2009)

​

d'après un dessin de tirhum


----------



## tirhum (12 Juin 2009)




----------



## boodou (12 Juin 2009)

y avait pas une histoire de jupe dans le dessin de Tirhum ?


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2009)

boodou a dit:


> y avait pas une histoire de jupe dans le dessin de Tirhum ?



une robe ... longue ... je lui ai dit mais il en a fait qu'à sa tête  (alors c'pa ma faute).
vous pouvez pas tout avoir d'un seul coup hein, naméo©


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2009)

je tiens à préciser que je lui ai grimpé dessus.


----------



## asticotboy (12 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## cachou8723 (12 Juin 2009)

Aucun Boeing sur mon transit
Aucun bateau sur mon transat
Je cherche en vain la porte exacte
Je cherche en vain le mot exit ​ 
[Gainsbourg]​


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> je tiens à préciser que je lui ai grimpé dessus.



c'est vrai  mais j'étais pas habillée comme ça ...  (quoique j'étais ptet encore moins habillée enfait  )

enfin bon


----------



## bcommeberenice (12 Juin 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Excellent, ça me fait penser à ça...



Merci! 
Tu n'es pas le seul à y avoir pensé!


----------



## soget (13 Juin 2009)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Juin 2009)




----------



## Deleted member 70384 (14 Juin 2009)

OK, j'ai mis le temps (et non, je me suis pas noyée sous ma douche ), mais voici un AP en kilt :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## wath68 (14 Juin 2009)

1er AP avec mon nouveau joujou :rose:


----------



## vleroy (17 Juin 2009)

- c'est quoi qui dit le "Ponk"?
- Il clame que tu souris pas sur les ap...
- ah??? T'as déjà essayé de sourire pendant 30 secondes sans rester bloquer des zygomatiques?
- non
- bah voilà...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> - ah??? T'as déjà essayé de sourire pendant 30 secondes sans rester bloquer des zygomatiques?
> - non
> - bah voilà...



Faux, sourire mobilise une dizaine de muscles du visage, c'est faire la gueule qui en nécessite plus (pas loin d'une soixantaine, je crois).


----------



## vleroy (17 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Faux, sourire mobilise une dizaine de muscles du visage, c'est faire la gueule qui en nécessite plus (pas loin d'une soixantaine, je crois).



pffff, casseur d'ambiance


----------



## da capo (17 Juin 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> pffff, casseur d'ambiance


----------



## dool (17 Juin 2009)




----------



## vleroy (17 Juin 2009)

da capo a dit:


> photo d'un ringard qui se tue à petit feu
> Mais bon je lui dois un poême ​



pffff, même pas mal


----------



## mado (18 Juin 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Je suis amoureu_se_ d'une cigarette
> Elle a la rondeur d'un sein
> Qu'on mord ou qu'on tête​








​


----------



## da capo (18 Juin 2009)

mado a dit:


> want some fire ?



euh, volontiers, d'autant que mon briquet a eu des ratés le 12 pas moyen d'allumer ces $*!@!!! de bougies


----------



## magicPDF (18 Juin 2009)

> photo d'un ringard qui se tue à petit feu
> Mais bon je lui dois un poême





> pffff, même pas mal


Pas de bagarre ici, sinon je vais calmer tout le monde à petit feu&#8230;
 

_(Cliquer pour agrandir)
_


(Rambo warrior)


----------



## vleroy (18 Juin 2009)

bah c'est à dire que c'est une vieille histoire de gants... avec des pierres, des puits, des ciseaux et je ne sais plus quelle autre connerie... Ca m'apprendra à jouer aux jeux du ponk et du patoch :rateau: Moralité, je lui dois un sonnet


----------



## jugnin (18 Juin 2009)




----------



## JPTK (18 Juin 2009)

Qu'est-qu'il lui avait pris à cette fille de m'acheter cette vareuse SARA où on voit les poils... :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (18 Juin 2009)

@JPTK: y a pire, les ap où tu souris involontairement :rose: Les poils, la calvitie, ça les excite, mais les sourires 



​
Comment qui disait déjà le patoch: tu tiendras pas?  Par contre, vaut mieux m'avoir en photo qu'à table


----------



## toys (20 Juin 2009)

jours n°4 a hellfest la fatigue avance


----------



## JPTK (20 Juin 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> @JPTK: y a pire, les ap où tu souris involontairement :rose: Les poils, la calvitie, ça les excite, mais les sourires



Ça va sinon les chevilles ?


----------



## vleroy (21 Juin 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Ça va sinon les chevilles ?



j'ai pas regardé :rose:
En même temps, je me suis remis à la muscu, du coup difficile de faire la part des choses 

sinon, tu crois que les molets ça les excite aussi?


----------



## vleroy (23 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## joanes (23 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Qu'est-qu'il lui avait pris à cette fille de m'acheter cette vareuse SARA où on voit les poils... :mouais: :rateau:



Peut-être te connaissait-elle particulièrement bien ?!   :rateau:


----------



## bdagan (23 Juin 2009)

et si ça vous intéresse retrouvez mon travail sur : www.dagan.typepad.fr


----------



## macaronique (24 Juin 2009)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Juin 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (26 Juin 2009)

La prochaine fois essaye de pas te mettre dos au soleil


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juin 2009)

J'y ai pensé après. Mais face au soleil ce n'était plus le même arrière-plan. Et c'est celui-là que je voulais.


----------



## boodou (26 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> J'y ai pensé après. Mais face au soleil ce n'était plus le même arrière-plan. Et c'est celui-là que je voulais.



Tu parles du jeune éphèbe en tee-shirt sans manche écoutant nonchalamment son mp3 et faisant mine de ne pas te connaître ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juin 2009)

Non, non. Mais le jeune éphèbe apporte une touche pittoresque, je trouve.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Juin 2009)




----------



## boodou (28 Juin 2009)




----------



## la(n)guille (28 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


>



C'est pas plutôt cette gigantesque soupière de l'arrière plan??? Une sorte de rève de salon (haut de plafond tout de même...)


----------



## mado (29 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## Macbeth (30 Juin 2009)

The first one ...


----------



## bcommeberenice (30 Juin 2009)

*Dans le train entre Lille et Etaples *

_ il peut faire beau aussi dans le Nord-pas-de-Calais  _​


----------



## JPTK (30 Juin 2009)

Alai santai lai paidai !


----------



## JPTK (1 Juillet 2009)

Fab va être déçu, toujours pas de fesses à l'horizon ! 

*GHINZU STYLE*

J'aurai attendu 32 ans pour avoir mon premier costard, GUCCI s'il vous plaît !
Ah ouai nan c'est KIABI  Boarf c'est fait en Chine de toute façon 






ps : ouai ça va, je vais apprendre à faire un noeud et je vais oublier les VEJA bio équitables fairplay écologiques car elles sont bien fatiguées :hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Juillet 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Alai santai lai paidai !



Va te faire anculai, pôvre tafiaule!




En plus tu portes le costard comme un porc chausse une selle Anglaise...


----------



## jahrom (2 Juillet 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> ps : ouai ça va, je vais apprendre à faire un noeud et je vais oublier les VEJA bio équitables fairplay écologiques car elles sont bien fatiguées :hein:



Manque plus que les chaussettes blanches et on se croirait à la réunion syndicale de la CFTC un lundi après midi...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h35 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> Ah ouai nan c'est KIABI  Boarf c'est fait en Chine de toute façon



En même temps, à force de vouloir acheter par cher et toujours à discount, faut pas s'etonner que ce soit fait un Chine...


----------



## JPTK (2 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Va te faire anculai, pôvre tafiaule!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hè je débute dugland 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h58 ----------




jahrom a dit:


> Manque plus que les chaussettes blanches et on se croirait à la réunion syndicale de la CFTC un lundi après midi...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h35 ----------
> 
> ...




Ah là on reconnaît le bourgeois quand même, bravo 
Mon petit Jarohm, c'est pas une question de VOULOIR acheter à pas cher, mais de POUVOIR.
Bon c'est un truc que les nantis comprennent rapidement plus, mais y a des gens qui ont pas de sous et d'autres qui en ont. J'ai d'autres priorités dans la vie que de me pavaner avec un costard, et vu que c'est un mariage avec 70 % d'intellos/prolo/soiffard, si j'ai l'air d'un CGTiste, bah ça sera parfait. 

*BOURGEOIS !! * 

ps : et bon je suis témoin de mon meilleur ami que je connais depuis que j'ai 3 ans, j'aurais bien voulu juste m'habiller avec des fringues que je trouve cool, comme lui d'ailleurs, mais je n'ai ni le budget ni les magasins qu'il faut, je suis en Bourgogne à la campagne quand même !


----------



## teo (2 Juillet 2009)

Les mariages et autres PACS, c'est jean propre et tee-shirt/chmizafleur, si ça leur va pas, nanafouttre faut pas déconner quand même. Si ça leur coute cher, c'est leur choix, mais pas de raison que j'achète des fringues à la date de péremption rapide pour les jolizieux de futurs divorcés  
_(vi j'oublie pas l'AP, il est en préparation )_


----------



## jahrom (2 Juillet 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Ah là on reconnaît le bourgeois quand même, bravo
> Mon petit Jarohm, c'est pas une question de VOULOIR acheter à pas cher, mais de POUVOIR.
> Bon c'est un truc que les nantis comprennent rapidement plus, mais y a des gens qui ont pas de sous et d'autres qui en ont.



Ah ok je comprend mieux pourquoi t'es anti-droite !! C'est parce que tu entraves que dalle à l'économie de marché et au capitalisme !!! 

Je ne suis pas né riche, j'ai travaillé plus de 35H et j'ai exploité les jeunes gauchistes en costard KIABY. C'est pas compliqué... (enfin pour qui peut comprendre) 

Pour pas abuser, un petit AP avec une amie :


----------



## JPTK (3 Juillet 2009)

"la drogue ça conserve"

Ouaip... déjà physiquement nous avions des doutes, mais pour le reste bah... idem.






Nan mais heureusement qu'il y a des gens comme toi qui bossent vraiment sinon on serait mal barré, j'adore 

ps : je suis pas anti-droite pauvre débile, juste anti-con


----------



## jahrom (3 Juillet 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> pauvre débile



Faudrait savoir. Je suis pauvre ou je suis nanti ?


----------



## yvos (3 Juillet 2009)

_Cela me va si vous restez dans le registre du second degré pour vous chambrer mutuellement  mais si vous voulez vraiment vous taper dessus, vous pouvez continuer en mp _


----------



## Lalla (3 Juillet 2009)

Ce crêpage de chignon est pénible.






​


----------



## schwebb (3 Juillet 2009)

Autoportrait après avoir dormi au bord de la piscine, sur le ventre, avec mon iPod Schuffle, il y a quelques jours à Malte...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2009)

Etonnant, mais il ne devrait pas y avoir la trace du peigne de l'autre côté ?


----------



## schwebb (3 Juillet 2009)

kromozom a dit:


> Etonnant, mais il ne devrait pas y avoir la trace du peigne de l'autre côté ?




Zut, comment t'as deviné?


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## toys (5 Juillet 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> même quand elle essaye de faire peur on a envie de le faire un calin..:rose:​


----------



## soget (5 Juillet 2009)




----------



## DeepDark (6 Juillet 2009)




----------



## mado (6 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## gKatarn (6 Juillet 2009)

Je ne te savais pas radio-active :affraid:


----------



## Baracca (6 Juillet 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je ne te savais pas radio-active :affraid:



Tu ne serais pas en train de dire qu'elle sent le gaz par hasard , si si  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....


----------



## quenaur (7 Juillet 2009)




----------



## vleroy (7 Juillet 2009)

@Quenaur : joli 





_*Façon homme invisible parti embrasser sa promise dans l'alcove *_​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juillet 2009)

Je suis en train de me passer le gland au polish... Si quelqu'un veut passer faire un AP... "C'est beau la Keurse", comme disent les pinzuti...


----------



## quenaur (7 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je suis en train de me passer le gland au polish... Si quelqu'un veut passer faire un AP... "C'est beau la Keurse", comme disent les pinzuti...



Fait gaffe à la surex ça peu te brûler sévère


----------



## vleroy (7 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je suis en train de me passer le gland au polish... Si quelqu'un veut passer faire un AP... "C'est beau la Keurse", comme disent les pinzuti...



mouais mouais, je sens que t'as des graviers dans la main, et comme une idée derrière la tête  demande à un pro 
L'Amok


----------



## sativenarey (8 Juillet 2009)




----------



## magicPDF (8 Juillet 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Le reflet ne ment pas.


Sauf si on le fait mentir&#8230;
Dans un vrai reflet les lettres et les mots sont inversés !


----------



## oligo (9 Juillet 2009)

Un peu caché, mais je suis là!


----------



## schwebb (10 Juillet 2009)

Sur l'île de Gozo, à Malte, la semaine dernière.


----------



## Fìx (10 Juillet 2009)

schwebb a dit:


> Sur l'île de Gozo, à Malte, la semaine dernière.



Vraiment dommage que tes lunettes de soleil masquent tes superbes yeux qu'on peut admirer sur ton avatar! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## schwebb (10 Juillet 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Vraiment dommage que tes lunettes de soleil masquent tes superbes yeux qu'on peut admirer sur ton avatar! :love: :love: :love:



C'est bien pour ça que je mets des lunettes...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2009)




----------



## vleroy (12 Juillet 2009)

ah ouais, repasser des chemises pareil


----------



## esope (12 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Fìx (13 Juillet 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/membres/ponkhead-albums-ma-gueule-image1756-img-1074-2-small.jpg



Parc Astérix!  J'me trompe? :rateau:

_On ne cite pas les photos, merci !_


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Parc Astérix!  J'me trompe? :rateau:



Oui.
Tu te trompes.

Bientôt, un grand jeu : où PonkHead a-t-il pris sa photo ?
A gagner : rien.

Hé hé.


----------



## gKatarn (13 Juillet 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bientôt, un grand jeu : où PonkHead a-t-il pris sa photo ?
> A gagner : rien.



Comme d'hab', avec des règles que personne ne comprend ?


----------



## r0m1 (13 Juillet 2009)

Prise de garde et des consignes


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2009)




----------



## tirhum (13 Juillet 2009)

Gmbldvzpvzgloups !... :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juillet 2009)

GASP! :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Juillet 2009)

Oui... Enfin, dans l'ordre on a les rayures qui jalonnent assez bien les découpes entre jambonneau, jarret, jambon...


----------



## magicPDF (15 Juillet 2009)

Deux qui bavent devant une paire de jambes (comme au 18e siècle) et un qui parle charcuterie&#8230;

Certains commentaires sont vraiment en dessous de tout !



PS : maiwen, ta photo est super.


----------



## tirhum (15 Juillet 2009)

AbracadabraPDF a dit:


> Inutile, je donne mon avis, et personne n'est obligé de le lire ni de le partager.


Tu n'es donc pas, non plus, obligé de le donner... 


Fatigué, là...


----------



## Amok (15 Juillet 2009)

Je préfère Maiwen...   :love:

Ou alors Tirhum avec des collants... Faut voir...


----------



## tirhum (15 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Je préfère Maiwen...   :love:


Je préfère aussi...
Que tu préfères Maiwen... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h50 ----------




Amok a dit:


> Ou alors Tirhum avec des collants... Faut voir...


Tu peux toujours courir !... 
_(menotté à ton radiateur)_


----------



## mado (15 Juillet 2009)

Pfff, de toutes façons on devrait bannir maiwen !


----------



## bcommeberenice (15 Juillet 2009)

Aller un p'tit en passant pour revenir dans le sujet! 








​


----------



## Amok (15 Juillet 2009)

Lalla a dit:


> Ce crêpage de chignon est pénible.



Et devient habituel. Au prochain, fermeture du sujet jusqu'au retour des modos.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Juillet 2009)

Moi, pour une fois, j'ai rien dit... 

Comme a dit Mado : "normal. pas de cheveu, pas de chignon, pas de crêpage !"


----------



## l'écrieur (15 Juillet 2009)

_Cheveux crépés gris argentés. Merci Mathilde._​


----------



## Amok (15 Juillet 2009)

Toi, tu as encore mis ton dôme dans des endroits peu fréquentables...  :love:


----------



## l'écrieur (15 Juillet 2009)

Tu ne crois pas si bien dire... Cette touffe provient d'une danseuse dont le mari est un spécialiste de la coloscopie, ce qui finit par créer des habitudes...
:rateau:


----------



## stephaaanie (15 Juillet 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Cette touffe ... (blabla)
> :rateau:



Arf, la tronche !

:love:


----------



## tirhum (15 Juillet 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> tête avec ch'veux d'chiendent...


Qui parlait de hippie, tout à l'heure ?!... 
J'vois tes oreilles quand même...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juillet 2009)




----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Juillet 2009)

Façon champignon de Paris


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Fatigué, là...


 



l'écrieur a dit:


> _Cheveux crépés gris argentés. Merci Mathilde._





iDuck a dit:


>


 
maïwen, reviens...

... s'te plaît !


(j'ai peur...)


----------



## jahrom (15 Juillet 2009)

Je ne sais pas qui est le con qui efface tous les messages, mais je ne comprend plus rien à la conversation.


----------



## Amok (15 Juillet 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> maïwen, reviens...
> 
> ... s'te plaît !




Comme toi, je préfère les pages sur lesquelles les jambes de Maya l'abeille sont promesses de miel, et la radioactivité bien plus agréable que sniffer le nuage tchernobylesque ! :rateau:


----------



## jugnin (15 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Comme toi, je préfère les pages sur lesquelles les jambes de Maya l'abeille sont promesses de miel, et la radioactivité bien plus agréable que sniffer le nuage tchernobylesque ! :rateau:



Et les lapins ? Tu aimes les lapins ? 




Et pour anticiper, NAN, y'a personne à gauche de la photo...

Edit : bin elles sont sexy, mes jambes, là... On n'a pas le même modèle de collants, c'est tout. Les miens y collent pas trop, en fait.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> *AUTOTOF*



Je ne comprendrai jamais cette manie qu'on les gens à trimballer leurs soupières partout quitte a se les mettre sur la tête, vraiment ça me dépasse.


----------



## Amok (15 Juillet 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> bin elles sont sexy, mes jambes, là... On n'a pas le même modèle de collants, c'est tout. Les miens y collent pas trop, en fait.



Pas assez, on va dire....


----------



## schwebb (15 Juillet 2009)

Allez, tiens. Celui-là, c'est l'AP énervé. Mais très énervé.


----------



## mado (15 Juillet 2009)

Et les bas sont rangés depuis longtemps de ce côté là du monde..!


----------



## vleroy (15 Juillet 2009)

Ah dès qu'on sort un flingue (deux posts plus bas), pfff, ça se déssape... Quelle décadence 

_Mouais, je vais numériser un AP en BW400CN pour m'occuper jusque l'arrivée du Boss 
Résultat demain_


----------



## mado (15 Juillet 2009)

Dessapée ? Moi ? Là ?

C'est mal me connaitre


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juillet 2009)

Bon je recharge le mortier de 40 et tu va voir ce que tu va prendre! :love:


----------



## vleroy (15 Juillet 2009)

mado a dit:


> Dessapée ? Moi ? Là ?
> 
> C'est mal me connaitre



toi, c'est encore pire, ça fait croire que ça se déssape et pi ça se déssape jamais


----------



## mado (15 Juillet 2009)

Alors un conseil. A partir d'un certain âge faut pas hésiter à aller chez l'ophtalmo


----------



## vleroy (15 Juillet 2009)

mado a dit:


> Alors un conseil. A partir d'un certain âge faut pas hésiter à aller chez l'ophtalmo



j'ai déjà perdu mes cheveux, laisse moi mes illusions 
Enfin surtout continue tes AP


----------



## schwebb (15 Juillet 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bon je recharge le mortier de 40 et tu va voir ce que tu va prendre! :love:



Toi, t'as jamais fait l'armée.


----------



## Lastrada (16 Juillet 2009)

Tiens, ça ne change pas ici. Un message sur trois est de .. hum du même auteur


----------



## l'écrieur (16 Juillet 2009)

mado a dit:


> Dessapée ? Moi ? Là ?
> 
> C'est mal me connaitre



C'est vrai que tu as fais de sacrés progrès en déssape.
On peut même fréquenter les mêmes plages, maintenant. :love:


----------



## vleroy (16 Juillet 2009)

Lastrada a dit:


> Tiens, ça ne change pas ici. Un message sur trois est de .. hum du même auteur



Quand on lit ce qu'on lit, et qu'on voit ce qu'on voit, bah on a raison de penser ce qu'on pense 




​


----------



## globox3 (16 Juillet 2009)

mado a dit:


> Et les bas sont rangés depuis longtemps de ce côté là du monde..!
> 
> ​


pffff 

et puis la bretelle est retournée, 

et puis le cadrage n'est pas symétrique 

et puis la dentelle est coincée d'un coté.... :rose:

bref mochefoto :rateau:


----------



## Chaïtan (16 Juillet 2009)

Enveloppe surréaliste de chair abritant un vide glacial                  .​N'être plus rien, passer dans l'ombre, aller de l'autre côté​Plus rien ne se défait dans ton obscurité silencieuse


----------



## jahrom (16 Juillet 2009)

J'adoooore les devinettes !!! 



Chaïtan a dit:


> Enveloppe surréaliste de chair abritant un vide glacial



Les testicules d'un pingouin.




Chaïtan a dit:


> N'être plus rien, passer dans l'ombre, aller de l'autre côté



Ségolène Royal.




Chaïtan a dit:


> Plus rien ne se défait dans ton obscurité silencieuse



La constipation.


----------



## jugnin (16 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2009)

Sténopéééééééé !


----------



## gKatarn (16 Juillet 2009)

'culéééééééé  


Ooops :rose: 











/apologizes to the moderator


----------



## Nephou (17 Juillet 2009)

via flickr​


----------



## JPTK (17 Juillet 2009)

Je pense pas que ça va l'impressionner la statue de la liberté


----------



## schwebb (17 Juillet 2009)

Et hop, encore un: cet hiver, aux Contamines-Montjoie.


----------



## bcommeberenice (17 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2009)

Oh un champ de paille   :love:.


----------



## vleroy (18 Juillet 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> 'culéééééééé



intéressant 
Là t'as sorti tout ce que t'avais, on est en pleine euphorie... Y a de la matière, de l'ironie, de l'intelligence, de la finesse...

Non je déconne, c'est à chier ton intervention.



gKatarn a dit:


> /apologizes to the moderator



Et en plus t'édites*...

* si ça te fait chier d'emmerder tes copains modérateurs qui sont en vacances, t'as qu'à te modérer toi même. Vais-je en prendre une pour ça? sûrement... 

Et pour ne pas flooder parce que ce fil, c'est aussi des photos.



​


----------



## Amok (18 Juillet 2009)

C'est juste une impression, ou ca va de nouveau partir dans l'échange de posts stériles ?


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juillet 2009)

Echange...

Bien grand mot..


----------



## jugnin (19 Juillet 2009)

Je vais bien, sinon. Dans l'ensemble.​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2009)

Va falloir rendre ses lunettes à tata Charlotte mon bon jugnin.
Sinon, pas de petit Lu au goûter !


----------



## pascal_rouen (19 Juillet 2009)




----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2009)

autoportrait d'ennui​


----------



## mado (19 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2009)

Si le GEEK ne bouge plus, pas même son index droit pour cliquer, c'est qu'il est froid... (ou complètement bourré, voir drogué qui sait... peut-être même les deux.)


----------



## boodou (22 Juillet 2009)




----------



## DeepDark (22 Juillet 2009)

​
(le sac poubelle en moins   )​


----------



## Xman (23 Juillet 2009)

Et sans les effets .....D'ombres...!!!


----------



## macinside (23 Juillet 2009)

parce que je n'avais que ça a faire 






la vache j'ai pris du poids !​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2009)

Mes condoléances à toute ta famille, modérateur fantôme maintenant .


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juillet 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Mes condoléances à toute ta famille, modérateur fantôme maintenant .



Oh non, c'est pas ça, Nicolas est comme certaines plantes, c'est juste qu'il supporte mal certains excès d'arrosage, mais une petite période de "sècheresse" remet les choses en ordre !


----------



## Nephou (28 Juillet 2009)

​

_via flickr_​


----------



## teo (28 Juillet 2009)

Vu que je n'ai pas posté d'AP depuis longtemps et que j'ai floodé pas mal quand même








Clic-image blah blah blah​


----------



## itako (29 Juillet 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (30 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la vache j'ai pris du poids !​


T'as fait un test de grossesse?


----------



## macinside (30 Juillet 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> T'as fait un test de grossesse?



chiche


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> chiche



OK je prépare un bocal de formol.


----------



## DeepDark (31 Juillet 2009)

(clik clik )​


----------



## Nephou (1 Août 2009)

via flickr​http://www.flickr.com/photos/nulle-part/3778444047/


----------



## dool (2 Août 2009)




----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Août 2009)

dool a dit:


> http://doolsgame.free.fr/img_up/aie.jpg



C'est bien la première fois que je vois une conjonctivite monter jusqu'aux sourcils 

  

_Edit : merci de ne pas citer les photos_


----------



## macinside (2 Août 2009)

mais non, c'est une lapine, donc c'est la myxomatose


----------



## dool (3 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est bien la première fois que je vois une conjonctivite monter jusqu'aux sourcils



Vous ne repasserez pas en deuxième semaine...si c'était une simple conjonctivite, je ne ressemblerait pas à ça ce matin ! :rateau:

Le mythe du lapin bleu est en train de disparaître et fait place au lapin Balboa...


il fallait trouver un autre argument pour dire que le rouge a été forcé...eheh

Edir : bon je précise encore mieux, ceci est dû à un coup ! Place à vos jeux de mots


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2009)

dool a dit:


> Le mythe du lapin bleu est en train de disparaître et fait place au lapin Balboa...
> 
> Edir : bon je précise encore mieux, ceci est dû à un coup ! Place à vos jeux de mots



Donc, si cela est dû à un coup, je pense donc en toute logique qu'il s'agit d'une MST... :casse:
J'suis déjà hyper loin ...


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Août 2009)

dool a dit:


> Vous ne repasserez pas en deuxième semaine...si c'était une simple conjonctivite, je ne ressemblerait pas à ça ce matin ! :rateau:
> 
> Le mythe du lapin bleu est en train de disparaître et fait place au lapin Balboa...
> 
> ...


J'espère que c'était un bon coup au moins 

Ceci dit tu peux toujourd te faire soigner à l'il la sécu te dira merci


----------



## quenaur (3 Août 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> J'espère que c'était un bon coup au moins
> 
> En tout cas c'est sûr, il doit taper à l'oeil ce garçon


----------



## macinside (3 Août 2009)

dool a dit:


> Vous ne repasserez pas en deuxième semaine...si c'était une simple conjonctivite, je ne ressemblerait pas à ça ce matin ! :rateau:
> 
> Le mythe du lapin bleu est en train de disparaître et fait place au lapin Balboa...
> 
> ...



c'est toujours le boa qui bat le lapin de toute façon


----------



## Lastrada (3 Août 2009)

C'est pas Rocky ?


----------



## macinside (3 Août 2009)

Lastrada a dit:


> C'est pas Rocky ?



il c'est tiré ... avec Bernard Loiseau


----------



## Rez2a (5 Août 2009)

Je laisse les mises en scène à ceux qui savent les faire, perso je me contente de prendre des photos de face.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> Je laisse les mises en scène à ceux qui savent les faire, perso je me contente de prendre des photos de face.



Comme JPTK en fait, sauf que lui les prend de fesses.


----------



## vleroy (5 Août 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> Je laisse les mises en scène à ceux qui savent les faire, perso je me contente de prendre des photos de face.



oui et non, un bon AP nécessite souvent une part de dérision :rateau: Il faut reconnaitre que ce n'est pas facile. Tiens sur celle d'en dessous, obligé de tenir le cache avec la bouche pour avoir une main sur le Holga, l'autre sur le mur pour pas me casser la gueule 






sur un fim cramé qui donne ces effets délirious ​


----------



## woulf (5 Août 2009)

Et sans le dentier, s'il vous plait !


----------



## esope (6 Août 2009)

​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2009)

*AUTOPORTRAIT EN PIED ET NU




*​


----------



## bcommeberenice (7 Août 2009)

J'aurai rajouté également "à poils"! ​


----------



## tirhum (7 Août 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> *AUTOPORTRAIT EN PIED ET NU
> http://forums.macg.co/membres/ponkhead-albums-ma-gueule-image1845-photo-6.jpg*​


Devil's foot !...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Devil's foot !...



Mais non, ça évoque une fleur s'ouvrant lentement à la douce caresse du soleil, c'est achte poétique et esthétisant.

On voit que tu n'es pas un _artiste_ !


----------



## mado (9 Août 2009)

​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (10 Août 2009)

​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2009)

Tu l'avais pas déjà posté celle-là ? 

Très jolie :love: ma paille .


----------



## maiwen (10 Août 2009)

​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Août 2009)




----------



## yvos (12 Août 2009)




----------



## ScubaARM (14 Août 2009)

​


----------



## Lalla (17 Août 2009)

​


----------



## Grug (19 Août 2009)




----------



## Bladrak (22 Août 2009)

​


----------



## kisbizz (24 Août 2009)

pendant que fifille conduit


----------



## boodou (24 Août 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> pendant que fifille conduit



Au moins elle elle se coiffe &#8230;


----------



## mado (26 Août 2009)

​


----------



## teo (26 Août 2009)

_Clic-Image Blah blah Blah_

Bande son: Plastique de Rêve - It's Summer !! (Feat. Ghostape)​


----------



## jahrom (28 Août 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Déjà postée, mais pour le fun...​


C'est clair que ça date pas d'hier: t'as encore des cheveux.


----------



## ScubaARM (29 Août 2009)

​


----------



## DeepDark (30 Août 2009)

(clik clik )​

Ici aussi...​


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2009)

​


DeepDark a dit:


> (clik clik )​



Problèmes de peau?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


>



J'ai le bras long.


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2009)

T'étais sur la pointe des pieds?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> T'étais sur la pointe des pieds?



Ouaip. 
Tu me diras. A genoux, ça sert pas à grand chose.


----------



## Dendrimere (31 Août 2009)




----------



## Lila (1 Septembre 2009)

Dendrimere a dit:


> ......



...... ety tu comptes rentrer sur le territoire US avec cette gueule là .......

.....m'est avis que ça finira à Guantanamo:mouais:


----------



## NED (1 Septembre 2009)

Ptin c'est dur la vie d'artiste au Brésil...... 





:king:​


----------



## jahrom (2 Septembre 2009)




----------



## macaronique (2 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## GroDan (2 Septembre 2009)

6 ans que ça ne m'étais pas arriver, surtout avec un jetable périmé...



​


----------



## NED (3 Septembre 2009)

Ho! bien, je me suis fait la même mais sans le matos moué...






​


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2009)

NED a dit:


> Ho! bien, je me suis fait la même mais sans le matos moué...​



Oui enfin dans la piscine c'est pas la même non plus...


----------



## gKatarn (3 Septembre 2009)

C'est quoi tous ces neouds sur l'octopus ?


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est quoi tous ces neouds sur l'octopus ?



Alors j'explique. Ce n'est pas un noeud.
Il suffit de tirer sur l'embout pour qu'il se détache.
Mais comme c'est mon matos, ça m'emmerde de le voir trainer contre les rochers vois tu ?


----------



## gKatarn (3 Septembre 2009)

Mais tu fais ce que tu veux avec ton matos


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Septembre 2009)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2009)

Pas mal... 
Mais on reste encore bien loin de Grünewald...


----------



## itako (4 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Imberbe[IMG][/CENTER][/QUOTE]
> [COLOR="White"]Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères.
> [/COLOR]​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2009)

*ALONE IN THE DARK*


----------



## cooper (5 Septembre 2009)

Trinity


----------



## bcommeberenice (5 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## Lalla (5 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Septembre 2009)

Y a que la couverture !!!

Aucun danger donc...


----------



## vleroy (6 Septembre 2009)

Ah, ça quand tu n'as qu'une boite en carton et un vieux papier... :rateau:​


----------



## jugnin (6 Septembre 2009)




----------



## itako (6 Septembre 2009)

Jaimais je ne t'avais imaginé avec autant de pustules, ça te rajeuni pas en tout cas.


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Septembre 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Y a que la couverture !!!
> 
> Aucun danger donc...


ouaip et en plus il y a de grosses images


----------



## mado (6 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Septembre 2009)

t'as les doigts gras dis donc :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (6 Septembre 2009)

Ouai mais pas le reste


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Septembre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Ouai mais pas le reste


_(arrete de te faire du mal, tu sais bien que tu fais bien trop Paidai pour que ta drague produise un quelconque effet sur une fille)_


----------



## JPTK (6 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> _(arrete de te faire du mal, tu sais bien que tu fais bien trop Paidai pour que ta drague produise un quelconque effet sur une fille)_



Oh Mado j'ai plus besoin de la draguer et réciproquement 
Nan sinon tu te trompes, les paidais ils voient tout de suite que je suis grave hétéro, leur 6e sens féminin je suppose :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2009)

Quoi ? Un hétéro sur macgé ?!?


----------



## Romuald (6 Septembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Quoi ? Un hétéro sur macgé ?!?



C'est (pas encore) MacG(e)ay :rateau:


----------



## yvos (6 Septembre 2009)

on passe à autre chose peut-être ?


----------



## teo (7 Septembre 2009)

D'ailleurs






Un soir d'août
clic-image-blah-blah-blah​


----------



## maiwen (8 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## yvos (8 Septembre 2009)




----------



## macinside (11 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Septembre 2009)

Je croyais que t'avais arrêté de faire caca devant la porte des toilettes... :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2009)

En tous cas il a pas arrété la bière.
Un bien joli muscle Kronembourg


----------



## Lila (11 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je croyais que t'avais arrêté de faire caca devant la porte des toilettes... :rateau:




.....tu peux pas comprendre ...c'est un truc qui vient du japon ...un nouveau concept .....

.....:mouais:

...enfin d'après ce qu'il m'a expliqué !


----------



## yvos (11 Septembre 2009)

Il me fait carrément flipper :afraid: :afraid:

promis je te rends ta gameboy !


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Il me fait carrément flipper :afraid: :afraid:
> 
> promis je te rends ta gameboy !


Heu, vous pouvez accessoirement poster votre autoportrait, hein ?  

Faut pas abuser, hein ?  

non mais


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Septembre 2009)




----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2009)

Rooohh !...
Le vieux beau !...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Rooohh !...
> Le vieux beau !...



On dirait moi quand j'étais beau... :love:


----------



## gKatarn (11 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> .../...



T'as mis les lunettes paske t'es là incognito ?


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> T'as mis les lunettes paske t'es là incognito ?


c'est à force de traîner dans le fond du Bears Den. Les yeux de raton-laveur ça fait peur, alors il cache


----------



## itako (11 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Sindanárië (11 Septembre 2009)

Comme c'est mignon, c'est Bassman le père ?


----------



## itako (11 Septembre 2009)

J'ai toujours cru qu'il était ma mère 	!

Ma vie est-elle donc basée sur un tissu de mensonges ?!


----------



## maiwen (11 Septembre 2009)

tu veux des bonbons ? 


​

ps : sind ne parlait-il pas plutôt d'une relation (malsaine) entre itako et bassou, dont le fruit se trouverait dans les bras duditako ?


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Septembre 2009)

Ah ouais, je te reconnais toi aussi, tu jouais dans la guerre du feu ? hein ?


----------



## maiwen (11 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ah ouais, je te reconnais toi aussi, tu jouais dans la guerre du feu ? hein ?



ouais, d'ailleurs j'ai écrit un livre moi aussi, les relations entre les acteurs, la vie sur le plateau tout ça


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Septembre 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> ouais, d'ailleurs j'ai écrit un livre moi aussi, les relations entre les acteurs, la vie sur le plateau tout ça


Naaaaannnnn, t'étais le nègre de Fab'Fab ?   :mouais: 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h36 ----------




maiwen a dit:


> ps : sind ne parlait-il pas plutôt d'une relation (malsaine) entre itako et bassou, dont le fruit se trouverait dans les bras duditako ?



Si si c'est bien ça 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h37 ----------


----------



## itako (11 Septembre 2009)

Huhu ça me rappelle une longue période de 1semaine de ma vie.







BonBon


----------



## teo (11 Septembre 2009)

raaAaah&#8230; :love: Sexy haircut&#8230;


Edit: and nice tatoo  :love:
A la base, le compliment était _d'abord_ pour Sind&#8230; mais s'appliquera donc _quand même_ à itako 


La tof de maiwen me fait penser à MGMT et leur Time To Pretend,
_neo_-zippie e tutti quanti, palm trees, geeks & lo-graphism,
full moon & sand, ashes & embers, booze & funny ciggies,
skins & oil, sensuality & care 

J'aime ​

End Of Summer





_clic-image-série blah blah blah_​


----------



## vleroy (11 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> On dirait moi quand j'étais beau... :love:



est-ce que cela correspond aussi à l'époque où t'étais poli (faux cul)?

des bruits circulent...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Septembre 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> des bruits circulent...



Laisse circuler, laisse circuler... A part des bruits, vous n'avez pas grand chose, justement...


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2009)




----------



## boodou (12 Septembre 2009)

Alors là chapeau bas JP !
Caler un boîtier dans un caisson étanche au fond des chiottes puis se tirer la chasse sur la tronche pour poster un AP qui tue sur ce fil, moi je dis bravo !


----------



## willsdorf (13 Septembre 2009)




----------



## vleroy (15 Septembre 2009)

pendant que Willsdorf a la tête en l'air, moi je me la coule douce. Chômeur, c'est un métier 



​
et si tu veux apprécier le piqué du mamiya sur du ilford 100, c'est >> ici <<


----------



## da capo (15 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Laisse circuler, laisse circuler... A part des bruits, vous n'avez pas grand chose, justement...


Ben oui : déjà qu'on a les bruits, si on pouvait éviter les odeurs.

Mais le vent marin s'en charge. Ouff.


----------



## bcommeberenice (18 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Septembre 2009)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2469/3930253200_63f5306a35_o.jpg​



Dos gris, tête blanche &#8230; je ne vois pas une seule mouette sur ta photo, des goëlands, rien que des goëlands !


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dos gris, tête blanche  je ne vois pas une seule mouette sur ta photo, des goëlans, rien que des goëlans !


Pas du tout! C'est des gabians!


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pas du tout! C'est des gabians!



Gabian = Goéland leucophée   






Special dedicace to Jipé​


----------



## bcommeberenice (18 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dos gris, tête blanche  je ne vois pas une seule mouette sur ta photo, des goëlands, rien que des goëlands !



Fort possible mais avec mes copines les goëlands ça le fait moins!


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ​




Tu es bonne...

Oui je sais, j'ai cité, mais ça méritait au moins ça... ​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Septembre 2009)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> Fort possible mais avec mes copines les goëlands ça le fait moins!



Et Bécassine ; c'est ta cousine ?...


----------



## bcommeberenice (20 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et Bécassine ; c'est ta cousine ?...



Bah! Non! 
C'est une copine aussi!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2009)

*MIAM ! DES PIAFS !
VENEZ MES PETITES, VENEZ !



*


----------



## boodou (21 Septembre 2009)

'tain Ponk ! C'est donc toi qui jouait Igor dans "Frankenstein Junior" de Mel Brooks !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Septembre 2009)

Le grand angle, c'est dur pour le nez


----------



## boodou (21 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le grand angle, c'est dur pour le nez



Alors que pour un porno amateur, ça avantage


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Alors que pour un porno amateur, ça avantage



Hum.
Voilà qu'après avoir souhaité voir mes déjections en photo, tu sembles fantasmer sur ma présence dans un porno amateur.
Cela m'inquiète.
Je me demande si tu ne ferais pas une sorte d'obsession malsaine à mon sujet...
Hé hé.


----------



## gKatarn (21 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le grand angle, c'est dur pour le nez





boodou a dit:


> Alors que pour un porno amateur, ça avantage



Tu trouves que le nez de Ponk ressemble à une b*** ?


----------



## boodou (21 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Hum.
> Voilà qu'après avoir souhaité voir mes déjections en photo, tu sembles fantasmer sur ma présence dans un porno amateur.
> Cela m'inquiète.
> Je me demande si tu ne ferais pas une sorte d'obsession malsaine à mon sujet...
> Hé hé.



Bah non, là c'est toi qui fantasmes sur le fait que tu souhaites qu'on fantasme sur toi 
Moi j'ai juste réagi sur une question technique soulevé par Fab', dans un esprit corporatiste en quelque sorte.


----------



## maiwen (24 Septembre 2009)

je viens de voir le nez de Ponk  :afraid: 



​


----------



## vleroy (24 Septembre 2009)

là on parlait d'appendice, toi tu ajoutes la grâce ...


----------



## ScubaARM (26 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## vleroy (28 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## gKatarn (28 Septembre 2009)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Chtit kawa et replouf



Croisement bizarre : yeux de mouche et groin de cochon


----------



## Aski (29 Septembre 2009)

J'ai eu du mal à la faire celle là, pas facile de bien d'auto-photographier


----------



## mado (1 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## tirhum (1 Octobre 2009)

Que dire...
Sans que certains en fassent un PDF ?!...  
Un p'tit massage, mado ?!...


----------



## gKatarn (1 Octobre 2009)

C'est pour mieux les prendre dans sa toile


----------



## boodou (1 Octobre 2009)

Enfin c'est un peu effrayant cet AP non ?
Elle n'a pas de seins, pas de bras, et sa frange est tellement longue qu'on ne voit pas son visage ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Octobre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Enfin c'est un peu effrayant cet AP non ?
> Elle n'a pas de seins, pas de bras, et sa frange est tellement longue qu'on ne voit pas son visage ...



Regarde mieux son pseudo : c'est "Mado", pas "Maface" !


----------



## JPTK (1 Octobre 2009)

Fin de journée, les traits un peu tirés d'un porteur coupeur.







ps : merci pour les encouragements mais la on a fini le 15 septembre au matin déjà. Pour les amateurs c'est assurément une belle année, aussi bien au niveau de la quantité que de la qualité, contrairement à l'année dernière.

ps : je savais pas qu'il y avait des morts tous les ans. Cette année ça aurait pu être moi. Sur les plateaux du tracteur à charger les caisses, une forte pente, un dévers et puis une ornière dans laquelle le tracteur a mordu. On a fait du 2 roues sur 5 mètres, les caisses ont versé de mon côté, moi j'étais calme, j'attendais juste le moment où il fallait sauter pour ne pas me retrouver sous le tracteur. Je n'ai pas eu besoin, il s'est rétabli grâce au contrepoids effectué par le 2e porteur en face de moi sur le 2e plateau et l'habile conduite du conducteur, ouf, les coupeurs ayant vu la scène étaient blêmes :rateau:


----------



## boodou (1 Octobre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> ps : je savais pas qu'il y avait des morts tous les ans.  ......



Des coupeurs coupés en somme. 
Ça gâche pas le raisin et la vin c'te barbaque ? :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (1 Octobre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Des coupeurs coupés en somme.
> Ça gâche pas le raisin et la vin c'te barbaque ? :mouais:



Bah hormis l'humour, je t'avoue que j'aimerais en savoir plus, comment revenir dans une vigne où il y a eu un mort, c'est un truc de fou ! Moi je vendange chez un ami et son oncle depuis 15 ans, si ça leur arrivait je pense pas qu'ils pourraient garder la parcelle.


----------



## jahrom (1 Octobre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Pommard, Meursault, et Beaune




Dans mes bras JPTK :love: (tu vois que j'aime le rouge parfois)


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Octobre 2009)

*( Grande taille etc...  )*
​


----------



## divoli (2 Octobre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Fin de journée, les traits un peu tirés d'un porteur coupeur.


En même temps, tu n'étais pas obligé de te photographier avec ton pot de chambre juste derrière. 

Et tu as fait un gros caca, apparemment...


----------



## JPTK (2 Octobre 2009)

2/10 dont 1 point pour l'orthographe :rateau:


----------



## quenaur (3 Octobre 2009)




----------



## maiwen (6 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## macmarco (7 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Dendrimere (7 Octobre 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (8 Octobre 2009)

Marche pas bien l'AF chez Nikon!


----------



## ari51 (8 Octobre 2009)

Ahah, je pense le jeter tiens


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Octobre 2009)




----------



## boodou (8 Octobre 2009)

Eh thebig, tu as rejoint les raëlliens ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Octobre 2009)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


>



il ne manque que le béret...   :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> il ne manque que le béret...   :love:



Et quelques détails dessous, cheveu, mon n'veu !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Octobre 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> il ne manque que le béret...   :love:



Y a qu'à demander ! ...


----------



## JPTK (11 Octobre 2009)

Dans 10 pages ça sera la page du DIABLE !!

*666*

Préparez vos AP de circonstance !


----------



## Nephou (11 Octobre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Dans 10 pages ça sera la page du DIABLE !!
> 
> *666*
> 
> Préparez vos AP de circonstance !



 cest à ce moment là quon rappelle aux utilisateurs que lon peut modifier le nombre de contributions affichées par page et ainsi le nombre de pages 

allez : ppf


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Octobre 2009)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Y a qu'à demander ! ...


eh ben... y'a du mal de fait  Janis Joplin avait une meilleur gueule quand elle était vivante


----------



## joanes (11 Octobre 2009)

et non je ne suis pas une nymphette de 13 ans​


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Octobre 2009)

joanes a dit:


> et non je ne suis pas une nymphette de 13 ans​



Meeeerde, moi qui croyais...


----------



## JPTK (12 Octobre 2009)

Y a plus qu'a ranger les bouteilles et les drogues quoi... SUIVANTE !


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Octobre 2009)

http://www.fabienremblier.com/macge/fab45.jpg

_Edit : tu me feras 300 pompes pour le coup _


----------



## jpmiss (12 Octobre 2009)

Et la taille et le poids de l'image?!
'tain ces modos ça se croit tout permis!
J'en foutre!


----------



## jugnin (12 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et la taille et le poids de l'image?!
> 'tain ces modos ça se croit tout permis!
> J'en foutre!



Surtout les modos de La Horde, j'ai remarqué. De vrais enflures.


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Octobre 2009)

Toute façon, on devrait pas pouvoir cumuler les titres honorifiques comme ça.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2009)

Ni garder un blouson 20 ans..


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Octobre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Ni garder un blouson 20 ans..


Venant d'un mec qui avait une bécane préhistorique, ça ne m'atteint pas


----------



## boodou (12 Octobre 2009)

Tourner un porno en extérieur à la montagne ça a déjà été fait non ? :sleep:


----------



## maiwen (12 Octobre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Ni garder un blouson 20 ans..



au contraire ! il a eu raison ... maintenant que les 80s sont des retour


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Octobre 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> au contraire ! il a eu raison ... maintenant que les 80s sont des retour



On vit pas dans le même monde. :style:


----------



## yvos (12 Octobre 2009)

_Bien bien_


----------



## JPTK (12 Octobre 2009)




----------



## aCLR (12 Octobre 2009)




----------



## kaos (12 Octobre 2009)




----------



## esope (12 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## Luc G (12 Octobre 2009)

Dans le petit train jaune de Jazzèbre


----------



## mado (14 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## kaos (14 Octobre 2009)




----------



## globox3 (14 Octobre 2009)

mado ton 5a7 est flou .. mais bougrement :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Octobre 2009)

Lodger?


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Octobre 2009)

'tain t'as pris un de ces coup de vieux, fab... nan c'est pas toi aller avoue


----------



## WebOliver (19 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Octobre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> 'tain t'as pris un de ces coup de vieux, fab... nan c'est pas toi aller avoue



C'était une référence à l'AP de Ponk...
Et pour info, il était bien plus jeune que moi sur cette pochette (32 ans...)


----------



## yvos (19 Octobre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> photocoold'unmecalacool



oh !

t'es assis sur Fab! :afraid:

Si tu continues tu vas finir par le froisser !


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2009)

En tous cas pour un suisse je trouve quand même qu'il porte un peu a gauche!


----------



## yvos (19 Octobre 2009)

notez bien la mise en scène et cet air du type cool longuement travaillé...ça sent le fake à plein nez


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2009)

Notez tout de même la différence de taille entre un porte-monaie suisse et un français.


----------



## WebOliver (19 Octobre 2009)

Vous n'êtes que d'impulsives jalouses.


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2009)

Ah nan, moi aussi je porte à gauche.


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Octobre 2009)

Il me semblait que les suisses ne portaient pas tout court...


----------



## WebOliver (19 Octobre 2009)

Faut toujours se méfier de la rumeur. 

Edit ppf:


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Octobre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Faut toujours se méfier de la rumeur.
> 
> Edit ppf:


On dirait l'infirmière blonde dans le "C&#339;ur à ses Raisons"


----------



## maiwen (19 Octobre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> On dirait l'infirmière blonde dans le "Cur à ses Raisons"



Ashley !


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (21 Octobre 2009)




----------



## stephaaanie (21 Octobre 2009)

---------- Post added at 21h46 ---------- Previous post was at 21h36 ----------


----------



## Xman (22 Octobre 2009)

Queue de commentaires !


Chat alors


----------



## jahrom (23 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

*AU SECOURS !
LE BAR ENVAHIT MA VIE, JE NE PARVIENS PAS À M'EN DÉFAIRE
AIDEZ-MOI !*


----------



## gKatarn (23 Octobre 2009)

L'est pas droite ton image


----------



## yvos (23 Octobre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> http://jahrom.free.fr/jahrom61.jpg



t'as un truc sur l'épaule, fais gaffe


----------



## JPTK (25 Octobre 2009)

_Oui Maiwen la fôte est voulue hein... _


----------



## JPTK (25 Octobre 2009)

Verdict ? Et bien carte mère HS et powerbook à nouveau fonctionnel


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2009)

pas dangereux la clope avec le powerbook ouvert ?


----------



## JPTK (25 Octobre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> pas dangereux la clope avec le powerbook ouvert ?



Bien moins que la clé à pipe de 17 et la pince multi-prises si tu étais vraiment observateur !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2009)

pas faux , mais ca m'a choqué la clope 

C'est bien si ton powerbook refonctionne . (12" ?)


----------



## Craquounette (25 Octobre 2009)

.
.


.
.


----------



## boodou (26 Octobre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> * Mister BEE at work *





etienne000 a dit:


> pas dangereux la clope avec le powerbook ouvert ?




C'est surtout le pull qu'est dangereux ! 
C'est un déguisement de Dalton ou bien d'abeille géante ???


----------



## JPTK (26 Octobre 2009)

JE VOUS DEMANDE DE VOUS ARRÊTEZ !! 

Sinon je vous pique avec mon gros dard !


----------



## oligo (26 Octobre 2009)

je viens de faire une semaine de stage dans un studio photo...
J'ai donc eu un Nikon D3X dans les mains avec un ptit 55mm fixe:love::love::love:




​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> pas dangereux la clope avec le powerbook ouvert ?



Pas plus que la clef, la pince et la poêle à frire ! 

A+


----------



## GroDan (27 Octobre 2009)

murdeux, encore du light painting, burp :love:​


----------



## jahrom (28 Octobre 2009)




----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2009)

oligo a dit:


> je viens de faire une semaine de stage dans un studio photo...
> J'ai donc eu un Nikon D3X dans les mains avec un ptit 55mm fixe:love::love::love:



Y avait pas mieux à faire ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (31 Octobre 2009)

> En pleine maintenance agrée Apple



Houlà! Je sais où je n'irai pas porter mon mac à réparer s'il le faut...


----------



## yvos (31 Octobre 2009)

_N'oubliez pas que ceux qui interviennent ici se soumettent un jour ou l'autre au rituel de l'autoportrait...Bienvenue, Kleinepopo..._


----------



## Kleinepopo (31 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> _N'oubliez pas que ceux qui interviennent ici se soumettent un jour ou l'autre au rituel de l'autoportrait...Bienvenue, Kleinepopo..._



J'y travaille, j'y travaille...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h09 ----------


----------



## jahrom (2 Novembre 2009)

Kleinepopo a dit:


> Une femme qui boit de la Guiness en se touchant le minou



Oh toi tu vas te faire des tas d'amis ici...


----------



## Kleinepopo (2 Novembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Oh toi tu vas te faire des tas d'amis ici...



Vraiment mais vraiment pas mon genre


----------



## iFabien (2 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Foguenne (4 Novembre 2009)

Ça faisait un bail...


----------



## schwebb (4 Novembre 2009)

Soirée disco.

Eeeeh oui... 

[url=http://skitch.com/sebastienfrancois/ngysm/apercu]
	

Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch[/URL]


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Novembre 2009)

Foguenne a dit:


> Ça faisait un bail...



Purée c'qu'il a grandi ! 

En tous cas, celui là, on voit bien qu'il est de toi, tu ne pourras pas le renier


----------



## yvos (4 Novembre 2009)

Foguenne a dit:


> Ça faisait un bail...
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/foguenne/.Pictures/Portraits/joachim-paul-foguenne.jpg





Sinon, c'est qui le mec à lunettes à côté de toi? L'a l'air sympa


----------



## bcommeberenice (4 Novembre 2009)

Fait partie d'une série sur les 5 sens, celle-ci illustre donc le goût! ​


----------



## boodou (4 Novembre 2009)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> Fait partie d'une série sur les 5 sens, celle-ci illustre donc le goût!



Ça pourrait marcher pour l'un des 7 Péchés Capitaux aussi


----------



## bcommeberenice (4 Novembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Ça pourrait marcher pour l'un des 7 Péchés Capitaux aussi


C'est bien pour ça que je l'ai précisé, je connais vos esprits mal tournés!


----------



## yvos (4 Novembre 2009)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> Fait partie d'une série sur les 5 sens



unique
interdit
dessus-dessous

après, je vois pas ! 

Edit : ajout d'un auto pour par trop flouder


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> unique
> interdit
> dessus-dessous
> 
> après, je vois pas !


 
Kookai (c'est la bataille)
et
Chemise, sens pantalon !

Tu n'as fait aucun effort !

EDIT : pas d'AP sous la main, désolé, pas d'AP, pas taper, t'façons, c'est yvos qui m'a forcé.


----------



## boodou (4 Novembre 2009)

Yvos a raison, flooder c'est mal &#8230; 
Je poste donc un AP afin que mon commentaire au sujet de bcommeberenice ne soit pas vain  .
Celui qui reconnait la cabine d'essayage gagne une bière &#8230;


----------



## rabisse (5 Novembre 2009)

Première contribution donc autoportrait.


----------



## schwebb (5 Novembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Celui qui reconnait la cabine d'essayage gagne une bière



C'est les toilettes publiques de la Gare de l'Est. 

Plutôt une mirabelle, merci.


----------



## boodou (5 Novembre 2009)

schwebb a dit:


> C'est les toilettes publiques de la Gare de l'Est.



ça c'est pas trop mon trip désolé ! 
mais n'hésite pas à nous poster des AP de toi en pleine paluchade publique, il y a certainement des clients ici


----------



## Aski (6 Novembre 2009)

Hum


----------



## jugnin (6 Novembre 2009)

Hey mais tu ressembles pas vraiment à ton avatar, en fait.

Tes oreilles sont beaucoup plus courtes.


----------



## Aski (6 Novembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Hey mais tu ressembles pas vraiment à ton avatar, en fait.
> 
> Tes oreilles sont beaucoup plus courtes.



En fait j'ai dû les faire rétrécir  ils me les ont amputé des 3/4 !


----------



## PommeQ (7 Novembre 2009)




----------



## oligo (7 Novembre 2009)




----------



## freefalling (12 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Grug (13 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Novembre 2009)

Ah ouais.
Le marcel quand même...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Novembre 2009)

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## gKatarn (13 Novembre 2009)

Dans mes bras, mon ami  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Novembre 2009)

L'amour à l'état sauvage :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Dans mes bras, mon ami  :love:




:love: ... Ziiiiiiiiiiip! ... Schlika-schlika Schlika-schlika Schlika-schlika Schlika-schlika Schlika-schlika Schlika-schlika Schlika-schlika Schlika-schlika... Schlika-schlika Schlika-schlika Schlika-schlika Schlika-schlika Schlika-schlika Schlika-schlika Schlika-schlika Schlika-schlika Schlika-schlika Schlika-schlika... SchlikaSchlikaSchlikaSchlikaSchlikaSchlikaSchlikaSchlikaSchlikaSchlikaSchlikaSchlikaSchlikaSchlikaSchlikaSchlikaSchlikaSchlikaSchlikaSchlikaSchlika!!!!! .....


*RHÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ! LOVELY!!!!* :love:


----------



## boodou (14 Novembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> F*ck[IMG]
> 
> :love: :love: :love:[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Lalla (14 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## maiwen (16 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Cleveland (16 Novembre 2009)

Vous faites flippe Maiwen sur vos autoportraits .


----------



## tirhum (16 Novembre 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> Vous faites flippe Maiwen sur vos autoportraits .


Moi, pas du tout !...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Novembre 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> Vous faites flippe Maiwen sur vos autoportraits .




Gné ?...   :mouais:


----------



## Eniluap (16 Novembre 2009)

Cheveux noirs, et pas envie de sourire! Je vais postuler pour la famille Adams 



Cleveland a dit:


> Toi , tu fais pas flippe sur cette photo


C'est pas le but, et toi tu ferai bien de poster un AP. Une vraie gonzesse, il fait que de papoter...​


----------



## Cleveland (16 Novembre 2009)

Toi , tu fais pas flippe sur cette photo


----------



## tirhum (16 Novembre 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> Vous faites *flippe* Maiwen sur vos autoportraits .


flipper !... 



Cleveland a dit:


> Toi , tu fais pas *flippe* sur cette photo


flipper !...


----------



## Fìx (16 Novembre 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> Vous faites flippe Maiwen sur vos autoportraits .





Cleveland a dit:


> Toi , tu fais pas flippe sur cette photo



Pourquoi _"Vous"_ à Maiwen et _"Tu"_ à Pauline ?


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Novembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> flipper !...
> 
> flipper !...



Et pendant qu'on y est, "Maiwen" en incise, ça ferait pas de mal, niveau compréhension... 




> Vous faites flipper*,* Maiwen*,* sur vos autoportraits.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2009)

Tous ces bavardages m'agacent.


----------



## yvos (16 Novembre 2009)

_Pas autant que moi  ...les commentaires sont autorisés pour ceux qui naturellement auront fait un effort d'autoportrait, ce qui n'est pas le cas pour tout le monde ici ou alors il y a bien longtemps 


Alors les trucs en 78, en 15, en land et en Rhum, on s'y met sinon ça va chier 




_


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Novembre 2009)

Ca faisait un bout de temps


----------



## fanougym (16 Novembre 2009)

Même pô rasé, photo prise avec l'iphone ...
QUI a dit "ça se voit !"


----------



## tirhum (16 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> _
> 
> Alors les trucs en 78, en 15, en land et en Rhum, on s'y met sinon ça va chier
> 
> ...


Môman, j'ai peuuuur !... :afraid:


----------



## toys (17 Novembre 2009)

histoire de pas en être en hors la loi.


elle fait pas peur maîwen....

t'en fait pas t'es toujours aussi mimi.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2009)

Sans artifices.​


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Sans artifices.​



:mouais: T'aurais pas perdu kekchose, depuis la dernière fois qu'on s'est vu ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> :mouais: T'aurais pas perdu kekchose, depuis la dernière fois qu'on s'est vu ?



Son tabouret ? :mouais::rateau:


----------



## joanes (18 Novembre 2009)

*TABOURET*​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Novembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Sans artifices.​



Là, t'as du style, gamin!  :style:


----------



## da capo (22 Novembre 2009)

​
 sans oublier le mec au milieu qui ne trouve pas mieux à faire le week end


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Novembre 2009)

Au 5D Mark II


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2009)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Au 5D Mark II



Les fesses sont pas encore assez serrées&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Novembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Les fesses sont pas encore assez serrées





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Là, t'as du style, gamin!  :style:


----------



## Vivid (24 Novembre 2009)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Au 5D Mark II



"The graduate" !


----------



## jahrom (25 Novembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Les fesses sont pas encore assez serrées



Oh p'tain t'es passé du coté obscur de la force !! 
Un ange perverti :love:


----------



## itako (25 Novembre 2009)

Au af-s DX 17-55 monté sur mon Nikon D3X


----------



## vleroy (25 Novembre 2009)

je balance ou pas


----------



## plo0m (25 Novembre 2009)

Allez hop moi aussi y'a pas d'raison: J'avais fait celui-là y'a un an je crois 

5D + 100/2,8 macro


----------



## itako (25 Novembre 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> je balance ou pas



Moi je dis que l'on, on peut faire des choses fabuleuses avec de la merde aussi !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2009)

Le problème c'est que t'en as beaucoup qui font de la merde avec des choses fabuleuses.


----------



## mado (26 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## toys (27 Novembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Les fesses sont pas encore assez serrées



logiquement tu doit marqué le cuir de ton slip si elle sont bien serrer.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2009)

toys a dit:


> logiquement tu doit marqué le cuir de ton slip si elle sont bien serrer.



Encore faut-il qu'il porte des slips en cuir, parce que les slips normaux, en fonte, pour les marquer en serrant les fesses


----------



## vleroy (28 Novembre 2009)

​
_Edit : suppression du texte sur demande de l'auteur_


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2009)

Tu te sens toujours obligé d'expliquer.. ?


----------



## vleroy (29 Novembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Tu te sens toujours obligé d'expliquer.. ?



oui le temps d'avoir des avis et pour les raisons expliquées  La suppresion du texte était prévue. Merci Yvos


----------



## Mr Fon (29 Novembre 2009)

Allé je me lance aussi....


----------



## vleroy (29 Novembre 2009)

Mr Khyu, va falloir quitter ce petit ton 



​


----------



## yvos (29 Novembre 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> La suppresion du texte était prévue.



_je ne suis pas votre bonne, les gars_.


----------



## vleroy (29 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> _je ne suis pas votre bonne, les gars_.



C'était pour la bonne cause


----------



## freefalling (29 Novembre 2009)




----------



## oligo (30 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## maiwen (30 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## Nephou (30 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Décembre 2009)

Nephou a dit:


>



J'ai eu peur qu'il ne soit déjà revenu...


----------



## freefalling (9 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Grug (14 Décembre 2009)




----------



## jugnin (15 Décembre 2009)

minirade a dit:
			
		

> 16:32  	 <jugnin> 	 Je vais essayer de faire fermer Autoportrait par la seule force de la suggestion.


----------



## tirhum (15 Décembre 2009)

Averell ?!... 
Hmmm... Plutôt Joe, en fait !...


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2009)

Ca fait des dégâts la myxomatose quand même...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2009)

C'tait bien, la piscine ?
Par ce froid, t'as du courage.
Faudrait que tu dessère un peu tes lunettes, quand même...
Hé hé hé.


----------



## jugnin (15 Décembre 2009)

Je trouve ça très dommage de pas pouvoir poster sans craindre que les pilliers du bar me tombent dessus avec leur critique juvénile qui ne respecte pas le respect et la tolérance entre les peuples.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2009)

P'tain, Tarantino!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2009)

La limonade dans le violoncelle, c'est ici ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Je trouve ça très dommage de pas pouvoir poster sans craindre que les pilliers du bar me tombent dessus avec leur critique juvénile qui ne respecte pas le respect et la tolérance entre les peuples.


J'ai trop envie de toi ! :love:

Et "pour ne pas flooder" (1) :






(1) J'ai horreur de lire cette phrase. En général, ce qui vient derrière est une merde faite à là va-vite. La preuve.


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Décembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'ai trop envie de toi ! :love:
> 
> Et "pour ne pas flooder" (1) :
> 
> ...



ça doit puer la clope chez toi... coquine...


----------



## jahrom (15 Décembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'ai trop envie de toi ! :love:



Héhéhéhéhé, je vois qu'on a le costume pour le jour de l'an :love:

A moins que ce ne soit le costume de tous les jours


----------



## jahrom (16 Décembre 2009)

C'est qu'on commence à se peler le cul !!


----------



## boodou (16 Décembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> C'est qu'on commence à se peler le cul !!



ouarf, avec ta Canada Goose ça devrait aller non ?


----------



## Amok (17 Décembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Héhéhéhéhé, je vois qu'on a le costume pour le jour de l'an :love:
> 
> A moins que ce ne soit le costume de tous les jours



Ce dont je ne me lasse pas, c'est la bouche en issue d'uf ! :love:


----------



## jahrom (17 Décembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Ce dont je ne me lasse pas, c'est la bouche en issue d'uf ! :love:



C'est mignon comme expression et ça change du cul de poule !


----------



## itako (17 Décembre 2009)




----------



## WebOliver (19 Décembre 2009)




----------



## itako (19 Décembre 2009)

C'est sale par terre 


Bon ça fait beaucoup d'autoportraits pour une seule personne mais j'ai était agréablement surpris par photoshop mobile pour l'iphone, donc je poste :


----------



## bcommeberenice (19 Décembre 2009)

​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2009)

Ma chère, je pense que tu a la peau sèche, une bonne crème hydratante te ferai le plus grand bien.
En essayant de rester sérieux, la texture appliquée est trop présente (a mon sens hein).
Si tu bosse sous Toshop, applique la même texture mais avec une opacité à 15 ou 20%, quite à cliquer 2 fois ce n'est pas bien grave.
Un poil de vignettage, un p'tit coup avec une brush "grunge" toujours à 15/20% histoire d'atténuer les contours qui tranche trop avec le noir du fond, un pet de gomme si tu a trop abusé, voir un réglage d'opacité des calques.
Autant l'idée est bonne [bien que déjà bien (trop) exploité], autant là, ça fait ... youuuouuu les copains, j'ai acheté Toshop...
Pour moi, c'est sympa, mais il y a bien mieux à faire en post traitement.
Histoire de gout hein, aucun jugement de valeur ... 

Faut envoyer du trash certe, mais il doit se fondre, plus le trash est subjectif, plus il est visible. 
Ce qui est tout à fait paradoxal d'ailleurs...


----------



## bcommeberenice (20 Décembre 2009)

kromozom a dit:


> Ma chère, je pense que tu a la peau sèche, une bonne crème hydratante te ferai le plus grand bien.
> En essayant de rester sérieux, la texture appliquée est trop présente (a mon sens hein).
> Si tu bosse sous Toshop, applique la même texture mais avec une opacité à 15 ou 20%, quite à cliquer 2 fois ce n'est pas bien grave.
> Un poil de vignettage, un p'tit coup avec une brush "grunge" toujours à 15/20% histoire d'atténuer les contours qui tranche trop avec le noir du fond, un pet de gomme si tu a trop abusé, voir un réglage d'opacité des calques.
> ...



Merci pour les conseils, je vais essayer de la retravailler correctement!


----------



## JPTK (20 Décembre 2009)

*AILLEUUUUUUUUUUUUU...*






Oui pour info, voilà ce que ça fait comme on tombe la gueule la 1ère sur un verre à pied....
J'estime avoir eu bcp de chance.
*G RI1 SANTI!!*


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> *AILLEUUUUUUUUUUUUU...*


Oh ! Berlusconi !


----------



## Fìx (20 Décembre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


>



La texture appliquée est trop présente (a mon sens hein).
Si tu bosse sous Toshop, applique la même texture mais avec une opacité à 15 ou 20%, quite à cliquer 2 fois ce n'est pas bien grave.
Un poil de vignettage, un p'tit coup avec une brush "grunge" toujours à 15/20% histoire d'atténuer les contours qui tranche trop avec le noir du fond, un pet de gomme si tu a trop abusé, voir un réglage d'opacité des calques.
Autant l'idée est bonne [bien que déjà bien (trop) exploité], autant là, ça fait ... youuuouuu les copains, j'ai acheté Toshop...
Pour moi, c'est sympa, mais il y a bien mieux à faire en post traitement.
Histoire de gout hein, aucun jugement de valeur ... 

Faut envoyer du trash certe, mais il doit se fondre, plus le trash est subjectif, plus il est visible. 
Ce qui est tout à fait paradoxal d'ailleurs...


----------



## JPTK (20 Décembre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> La texture appliquée est trop présente (a mon sens hein).
> Si tu bosse sous Toshop, applique la même texture mais avec une opacité à 15 ou 20%, quite à cliquer 2 fois ce n'est pas bien grave.
> Un poil de vignettage, un p'tit coup avec une brush "grunge" toujours à 15/20% histoire d'atténuer les contours qui tranche trop avec le noir du fond, un pet de gomme si tu a trop abusé, voir un réglage d'opacité des calques.
> Autant l'idée est bonne [bien que déjà bien (trop) exploité], autant là, ça fait ... youuuouuu les copains, j'ai acheté Toshop...
> ...



Merci pour les conseils, je vais essayer de la retravailler correctement!


----------



## bcommeberenice (20 Décembre 2009)

Zêtes cons!


----------



## yvos (20 Décembre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> J'estime avoir eu bcp de chance.



Pas nous.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Décembre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> ...
> *G RI1 SANTI!!*



3 gr minimum donc...  :rateau:

allez, c'est de saison... kado...


----------



## JPTK (20 Décembre 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> 3 gr minimum donc...  :rateau:
> 
> allez, c'est de saison... kado...




On me l'a déjà fait, mais j'ai proposé mieux :


----------



## yvos (20 Décembre 2009)

_On en revient aux AP maintenant_


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> ...
> Faut envoyer du trash certe, mais il doit se fondre, plus le trash est subjectif, plus il est visible...


J'ai dis subtil pour le trash, y a vraiment de mauvais élève là ... 
JPTK, Jey Pété Tout mon Krane.


----------



## vleroy (21 Décembre 2009)

​


----------



## esope (21 Décembre 2009)

ah ben tiens quand on parle de texture trop présente...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Décembre 2009)

Tiens, ça faisait un bail que je n'avais pas posté par ici !




   (of course)


----------



## boodou (23 Décembre 2009)

t'aurais pu raser ta barbe quand même


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> t'aurais pu raser ta barbe quand même


 
Ouais, on dirait Robert Hue.


----------



## r e m y (23 Décembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


>



Encore un suisse qui vérifie que rien ne dépasse (genre un mini-minaret.) :rose:


----------



## Aski (27 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2009)

Hm ?..  Si si, c'est pris avec mon AP, me suis juste bidouillé un "cache" photomaton pour le fun... :mouais:


----------



## r e m y (29 Décembre 2009)

Lendemains de fête....






Et dire qu'on remet ça jeudi...


----------



## kisbizz (29 Décembre 2009)




----------



## vleroy (29 Décembre 2009)

ah oui le verre de rémy est vide 
Merci kizbiss de nous alerter


----------



## TiteLine (30 Décembre 2009)

Photo prise pour "s'amuser"  : glace pourrie, tenue tout aussi pourrie, racines ayant besoin d'être couvertes ... et impossible de refaire "la même" "sérieusement" depuis. 




Zut, effectivement, l'image n'était pas affichée quand je n'étais pas connectée. Désolée :rose:


----------



## jugnin (30 Décembre 2009)

On voit pas trop bien, là.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Décembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> On voit pas trop bien, là.



J'ai des postillons de Jeff de Bruges sur l'écran... Mais ça donne rien en Braille... :rateau:


----------



## TiteLine (30 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'ai des postillons de Jeff de Bruges sur l'écran... Mais ça donne rien en Braille... :rateau:



Je préfère la Chocolatière du Panier  

Pour les postillons, c'est normal, il y en avait sur la glace 

J'ai lamentablement mairdé avec les pièces joints du forum d'où l'absence d'image.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Décembre 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> Je préfère la Chocolatière du Panier



Bobo!


----------



## jugnin (30 Décembre 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> J'ai lamentablement mairdé



Illettrée !


----------



## Lastrada (30 Décembre 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> [...]racines ayant besoin d'être couvertes [...]



Comment ? pas un seul commentaire sur cette vilaine peau ?


----------



## Grug (31 Décembre 2009)




----------



## vleroy (31 Décembre 2009)

Les épaulettes feront fureur ce soir


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> http://gregoire.berquin.free.fr/broll/auto20093112.jpg



C'est "Émeutes à New York" qu'on aperçois juste derrière ton épaule gauche ? (j'adore les Tuniques bleues :love


----------



## naturalbornsamy (1 Janvier 2010)

Voilà une année qui commence en beauté.
1ere résolution pour 2010: Au goulot de la bouteille de champ' tu ne boira plus!! (résolution prise trop tard de toute évidence... à 2:00 je me séparait de ce pauvre bout de dent)

BONNE ANNÉE A TOUS!!!


----------



## freefalling (2 Janvier 2010)

.... au matin , ce soleil couvrant .....
... au réveil , la nuit encore imprimée sur la peau
shot with iPhone 3GS


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Janvier 2010)

freefalling a dit:


> .... au matin , ce soleil couvrant .....
> ... au réveil , la nuit encore imprimée sur la peau
> shot with iPhone 3GS



T'as les seins sous le nombril ? :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (3 Janvier 2010)

On ne comprends effectivement rien à cet ap


----------



## jpmiss (3 Janvier 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> On ne comprends effectivement rien à cet ap


Si, on voit qu'il porte à gauche


----------



## JPTK (3 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Si, on voit qu'il porte à gauche



Mais nan c'est l'appart qui est incliné, du coup tout part à gauche, regarde la fenêtre idiot


----------



## freefalling (3 Janvier 2010)

wow , on se déchaîne ici 
petit tour d'horizon avec cette nouvelle {version très scientifique} , "spéciale dédicace JPTK" {qui pourtant semblait en savoir sur la viande ..?  }







les ombres marquées qui accentuent les creux / bosses + le fait que le corps soit légèrement cambré de manière peu évidente + n'apparaît ni repère de gorge ou de sein = me voilà vraisemblablement vu en new freak !

la photo penchée, c'est parce que ma maison est construite sur un énorme champignon , il a tendance à prendre du volume en hiver , mais je retrouve l'horizontal courant avril-mai. Rien d'extraordinaire donc.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Janvier 2010)

Toujours est il que pour un réveil, t'as pas franchement un zboub de compétition...


----------



## teo (3 Janvier 2010)

Je ne sais pas ce que cela vous évoque, de mon côté, j'ai été simplement troublé, ému.

Cela évoque des émotions, l'autre; la chaleur de l'oreiller, son parfum, l'inconscience floue du matin, le dessin de sa peau, les imperfections qui le rendent si unique, le soleil qui darde à travers la fenêtre et le caresse : du bonheur en barre ces moments là, y'a pas mieux comme came.
Très difficile à trouver, encore plus à conserver 
Merci

@ mod : oui, oui, je vais poster un AP...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Janvier 2010)

teo a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce que cela vous évoque, de mon côté, j'ai été simplement troublé, ému.



Oui... Toi, oui...


----------



## mado (3 Janvier 2010)

teo a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce que cela vous évoque, de mon côté, j'ai été simplement troublé, ému.
> 
> Cela évoque des émotions, l'autre; la chaleur de l'oreiller, son parfum, l'inconscience floue du matin, le dessin de sa peau, les imperfections qui le rendent si unique, le soleil qui darde à travers la fenêtre et le caresse : du bonheur en barre ces moments là, y'a pas mieux comme came.
> Très difficile à trouver, encore plus à conserver
> ...




Tu veux m'épouser ?
:love:


----------



## yvos (3 Janvier 2010)

_On attend les AP _


----------



## oligo (3 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## mado (3 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2010)

De l'oreiller de compet'.


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Janvier 2010)

Mon premier autoportrait.
Développé par mes soins dans le labo du collège, en mars 1980.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Janvier 2010)

Ah ah! On avait a peut près la même coupe à l'époque. Mais le temps passe...


----------



## boodou (4 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mais le temps passe...



 et du passé il fait table rase


----------



## vleroy (4 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## toys (4 Janvier 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Mon premier autoportrait.
> Développé par mes soins dans le labo du collège, en mars 1980.



j'était même pas née


----------



## tirhum (4 Janvier 2010)

toys a dit:


> j'était même pas né*e*


Tu ne nous a pas tout dit, toi !...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2010)




----------



## leon1983 (5 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Pouasson (5 Janvier 2010)

Faut vraiment que je change de Webcam... ou que j'achète un APN. :mouais: 






(et oui c'est une photo "j'm'exhibe", mais m'en fous )


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Faut vraiment que je change de Webcam... ou que j'achète un APN.


 
Oui, bonne idée en effet.
Mais fait attention, ça risque de te coûter un bras - ça s'rait dommage de l'avoir décoré comme ça pour aller l'échanger contre un APN...


----------



## Pouasson (5 Janvier 2010)

Pas grave l'autre est encore vierge, j'peux en tirer un bon prix. 

(pis c'est de la faute d'Apple, c'est une iSight d'un MB de 2004.. z'avaient qu'à faire un truc de meilleur qualité naméoh :O)


Edit à schwebb > Ouais, j'ai vu ça, c'est justement pour ça que j'ai "osé"...


----------



## schwebb (5 Janvier 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> (et oui c'est une photo "j'm'exhibe", mais m'en fous )



T'inquiète, c'est un peu le principe de ce forum. 

En feuilletant un peu, tu t'en rendras vite compte...


EDITH: Oups. Pas posté d'AP. Rectification!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Janvier 2010)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, c'est ici qu'il faut aller pour faire ça.


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2010)

T'as pas bonne mine


----------



## Caddie Rider (5 Janvier 2010)

La mienne :d


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour ceux que ça intéresse, c'est ici qu'il faut aller pour faire ça.



Bah merci bien... , j'ai pas besoin de ça pour me pourrir la gueule sur un AP, certains autres non plus d'ailleurs.  
Non mais faut arrêter les mecs, des stroumpfs de 3 mètres OK, mais quand Gargamel et Azrael vont débarquer, vous ferez de suite moins les malins là... 
D'autant plus que le lien, bonjour..., c'est la bouffe qui t'a rendu tout bleu comme ça ou c'est les artères bouchées ? Peut-être que tu devrai faire une pause, genre pour abus de bleu de méthylène ...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2010)

Bon, ça fonctionne moyen moyen avec une soupière ...


----------



## yvos (6 Janvier 2010)

bon, on va laisser tomber ça,  hein.


----------



## jahrom (6 Janvier 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Mon premier autoportrait.
> Développé par mes soins dans le labo du collège, en mars 1980.



C'est un fake ! y a des cheveux 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h58 ----------




mado a dit:


> auto mado



C'est un fake ! Y a des seins


----------



## itako (9 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Janvier 2010)

itako a dit:


>



Tiens Mackie s'est laissé pousser la barbe ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tiens Mackie s'est laissé pousser la barbe ?



Amusant, je m'étais fait la même réflexion en voyant cet AP


----------



## kaos (11 Janvier 2010)




----------



## itako (11 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tiens Mackie s'est laissé pousser la barbe ?



C'est pas valorisant


----------



## macinside (11 Janvier 2010)

itako a dit:


> C'est pas valorisant



je dois faire 10 Kg de plus que toi


----------



## JPTK (11 Janvier 2010)

macinside a dit:


> je dois faire 10 Kg de plus que toi



Depuis peu !  Mais que du musque !


----------



## boodou (11 Janvier 2010)

macinside a dit:


> je dois faire 10 Kg de plus que toi





JPTK a dit:


> Depuis peu !  Mais que du musque !



Non, de la mozza paraît-il


----------



## yvos (12 Janvier 2010)

_Boodoo, il est où ton AP?_


----------



## Lalla (12 Janvier 2010)

Mouais... J'essaye avec le réflex d'un pote, mais c'est pas vraiment ça :mouais:
Ya encore du boulot! :hein:


----------



## Fìx (12 Janvier 2010)

Bah ouais! T'as raté ton AP! T'as laissé l'appareil devant!


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Janvier 2010)

Devinez sur quoi je bosse...


----------



## Lastrada (12 Janvier 2010)

Sur un tabouret à clous ? tu as l'air tendu...


----------



## gKatarn (12 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Devinez sur quoi je bosse...



Un remake en 3D d'une série sur AB1 ?


----------



## Grug (12 Janvier 2010)

L'identité nationale ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Janvier 2010)

Grug a dit:


> L'identité nationale ?



Nous avons un gagnant 


mèèèèèènonheuuuuuu :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Devinez sur quoi je bosse...


 
Sur un nouvel avatar ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2010)

Sur ton louque pour le prochain carnaval ?


----------



## aCLR (12 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Devinez sur quoi je bosse...








une analeglyphe ?!​


----------



## jugnin (12 Janvier 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> une analeglyphe ?!​



'spèce de p'tit sagouin.


----------



## Craquounette (12 Janvier 2010)

Lalla a dit:


> Mouais... J'essaye avec le réflex d'un pote, mais c'est pas vraiment ça :mouais:
> Ya encore du boulot! :hein:



Juste en passant, je te signale que tu dois avoir un réflex argentique qui traine dans un carton 

_enfin, je dis ça, je dis rien hein_


----------



## Lalla (12 Janvier 2010)

Oui, merci...


----------



## yvos (12 Janvier 2010)

_On s'disperse_


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2010)

yvos a dit:


> _On s'disperse_



un petit peu


----------



## vleroy (12 Janvier 2010)

en fait ils sont deux


----------



## mado (12 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## gKatarn (12 Janvier 2010)

macinside a dit:


> un petit peu



Ton jumeau fait autant de fautes que toi ?


----------



## Fìx (12 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ton jumeau fait autant de fautes que toi ?



On dirait que lui c'est plutôt les chiffres..... On peut lire sur ses lèvres qu'il dit 3 alors que ses doigts montrent 2 ...


----------



## l'écrieur (15 Janvier 2010)

_provenance de la fresque_​


----------



## jugnin (15 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Janvier 2010)

macinside a dit:


> un petit peu
> 
> CLONE


 Le chat aussi... à cet espèce de regard... ou l'on sent vaguement de l'intelligence


----------



## PommeQ (18 Janvier 2010)




----------



## vleroy (18 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Le chat aussi... à cet espèce de regard... ou l'on sent vaguement de l'intelligence



tu vas pas les mettre en bocaux??? :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2010)

*Dites-le avec des fleurs !!!*







Hein, sonny ?
Hé hé.​


----------



## maiwen (21 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## jpmiss (21 Janvier 2010)

:love: :love: :love: :bave:


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> :love: :love: :love: :bave:


Mais attends... trop jeune pour toi... laisse les à l'Amok c'est sa spécialité


----------



## Amok (21 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Mais attends... trop jeune pour toi... laisse les à l'Amok c'est sa spécialité



Il ne s'agit pas d'âge mais de grâce : et celle-ci s'exprime à tous âges.... "Notre" Maiwen a un photogénisme qui me laisse toujours admiratif.

Sûr que dans les backrooms lyonnaises la sélection ne s'établit pas sur les mêmes critères !


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Janvier 2010)

AH ça j'en sais rien... moi je ne fait que tenir ces lieux, juste pour servir à boire et encaisser le pognon à l'entrée


----------



## kaos (22 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs219.snc3/22642_254540832411_576857411_3159859_7710016_n.jpg[/




jugnin , ta photo est tres sympa , elle mériterais une retouche de contraste sous Potoshop 

_Edit: on ne cite pas les photos, merci._


----------



## jugnin (22 Janvier 2010)

C'est vrai. Je l'ai prise avec mon téléphone et uploadée directement, c'est pour ça.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2010)

I*ci*, là, de suite.


----------



## soget (23 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Lalla (23 Janvier 2010)

​
Ah bah ça ressemble très vaguement à la photo de maiwenn mais c'est pas fait exprès je l'avais pas vue.  Je la mets quand même, moi z' l'aime bien :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Janvier 2010)

Enfin, mon moi virtuel... Je suis en train de me fabriquer un simulateur de quiétude en vue de l'été prochain...  :style:






Certains qui sont venus ici reconnaîtront la maison


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Janvier 2010)

d'ailleurs t'as laissé traîner de bouteilles sur bord de la fenêtre...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> d'ailleurs t'as laissé traîné de bouteilles sur bord de la fenêtre...



Si tu crois que l'été je passe mon temps à aller aux containers de récup' de verre...:rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Janvier 2010)

Et pis faut pas gâcher, ça se recycle chez vous pour du molotov


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Et pis faut pas gâcher, ça se recycle chez vous pour du molotov



Oui... L'envahisseur pinz' se combat aussi bien par le feu que par le plomb... :style:


----------



## gKatarn (24 Janvier 2010)

La maison est bien défendue  T'as les chiens et les miradors, avec le champ de mines aussi ?  :love:


/edit : si je puis me permettre : faut remonter les HP et l'armure. Et avec le simple pistol, çà va être juste devant les hordes estivales : un bon coup de BFG900, y a rien de mieux


----------



## yvos (24 Janvier 2010)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Janvier 2010)

yvos a dit:


>


Ah mais pour une fois que je poste un petit que'qu'chose, mon bon Monsieur...


----------



## mado (25 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## itako (26 Janvier 2010)

C'était du Boulot, mais je crois que je suis fier.


----------



## Lastrada (31 Janvier 2010)

itako a dit:


> C'était du Boulot, mais je crois que je suis fier.



Comme je te comprends.


----------



## itako (31 Janvier 2010)

Purée patate mais n'importe quoi là, je me demande comment ils font leur séléction à la noix...  Pour la peine ça sera hébergement flickr !


----------



## Gronounours (31 Janvier 2010)

Alors faut trouver de quoi patienter.


----------



## gKatarn (31 Janvier 2010)

Juste une suggestion : n'emporte pas ton mégot sous l'eau...


----------



## WebOliver (31 Janvier 2010)

Une perruque rouge en sus, ça s'rait parfait. J'ai ça sous la main.


----------



## Gronounours (31 Janvier 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Une perruque rouge qui suce, ça s'rait parfait. J'ai ça sous la main.



Ca tombe bien, je connais une suisse qui propose ce genre de service


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Février 2010)




----------



## schwebb (4 Février 2010)

Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## freefalling (5 Février 2010)

... tout en tchatant sur Skype


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Février 2010)

En montage pour un mois avec ça sur les yeux...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2010)




----------



## Gronounours (5 Février 2010)

l'inspiration d'Irving ?


----------



## Grug (5 Février 2010)

c'est pas gagné. :/


----------



## ranxerox (9 Février 2010)

mon nouveau nikon, mon premier numérique... rhâaaaaaa lovely


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Février 2010)

ranxerox a dit:


> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:...



Il y a un peu de ressemblance, c'est vrai...  :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (9 Février 2010)

ah... vu les dents et les lèvres, j'ai cru que c'était la promo de wolfman


----------



## vleroy (9 Février 2010)

il est peut être pas en gaule? tu sais avec son métier, il voyage beaucoup 

et PPF: 





à ma façon, de lire Araki ​


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Février 2010)

y'a une poignée pour vieux à côté... t'es aller chez gKatarn ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2010)

Non, c'est pour redresser l'égo quand t'as fini ta crotte.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h19 ----------


----------



## ranxerox (10 Février 2010)

rhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2010)

ranxerox a dit:


> http://bricard.jean.free.fr/Photos/Me&MyNikon/DSC_2517.JPG
> 
> 
> rhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



C'est bien ce que je pensais : laryngite ! :hosto:


----------



## jugnin (10 Février 2010)

Mais c'est horrible !


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Février 2010)

ranxerox a dit:


> rhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



Tu vas vite nous faire un détartrage avant que tes dents ne se déchaussent, merci.


----------



## wip (10 Février 2010)

ranxerox a dit:


> rhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Il a un petit air d'Alem non ??


----------



## gKatarn (10 Février 2010)

Et un RDV chez l'orthodontiste aussi.


----------



## yvos (10 Février 2010)

On va s'arrêter là, hein


----------



## mado (11 Février 2010)

​


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Février 2010)

Et comme toujours Mado montre ses jolies jambes


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Février 2010)

oui en effet... belle prise dans le filet


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Février 2010)

Oui, une très bonne pèche


----------



## freefalling (12 Février 2010)

Wow. 19 posts, 5 photos ...


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2010)

je savais pas que j'avais un diffuseur


----------



## itako (13 Février 2010)




----------



## jahrom (16 Février 2010)




----------



## carlos.riderz (16 Février 2010)

Etant nouveau sur le forum, c'est une façon de me présenter.

@+


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)




----------



## Gronounours (16 Février 2010)




----------



## mado (17 Février 2010)

:love:

(le reste je peux pas le dire )


----------



## Gronounours (17 Février 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> photo de khyu



Tu bosses à la COGIP toi non ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

Yes, notre credo c'est le jouet. :love:


----------



## gKatarn (17 Février 2010)

mado a dit:


> (le reste je peux pas le dire )



Rapport à la forme de l'objet photographié ?


----------



## JPTK (17 Février 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Rapport à la forme de l'objet photographié ?



Oui je pense qu'elle doit avoir un sextoy du genre :rateau:


----------



## yvos (20 Février 2010)




----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2010)

C'est pas Web'O, là ?


----------



## jahrom (20 Février 2010)




----------



## toys (21 Février 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Oui je pense qu'elle doit avoir un sextoy du genre :rateau:



on m'a appeler?


----------



## aCLR (21 Février 2010)

jahrom a dit:


> img



La drogue, c'est mal


----------



## jahrom (22 Février 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> La drogue, c'est mal




Tu peux rajouter que trop boire c'est mal, trop manger c'est mal, trop de médicaments c'est mal, le sexe sans capote c'est mal, laisser couler l'eau c'est mal, rouler vite c'est mal, ne pas trier ses poubelles c'est mal, faire du bruit après 22h00 c'est mal, se garer n'importe ou c'est mal, rejeter du CO2 c'est mal,.....etc.

Vas y continues, je suis sur que tu vas en trouver d'autres


----------



## dadoo113 (22 Février 2010)




----------



## tirhum (22 Février 2010)

jahrom a dit:


> Tu peux rajouter que trop boire c'est mal, trop manger c'est mal, trop de médicaments c'est mal, le sexe sans capote c'est mal, laisser couler l'eau c'est mal, rouler vite c'est mal, ne pas trier ses poubelles c'est mal, faire du bruit après 22h00 c'est mal, se garer n'importe ou c'est mal, rejeter du CO2 c'est mal,.....etc.
> 
> Vas y continues, je suis sur que tu vas en trouver d'autres


Et manquer d'humour, c'est mal &#8253;


----------



## Romuald (22 Février 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Et manquer d'humour, c'est mal &#8253;


Non, c'est seulement nul 
(et je vois que tu as adopté l'interrobang )


----------



## jahrom (22 Février 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Et manquer d'humour, c'est mal &#8253;



 alors la excuse moi, mais je trouve mon intervention beaucoup plus drôle que la sienne.
C'est pas un manque d'humour en fait  C'est qu'on a pas le même...


----------



## yvos (22 Février 2010)

Et l'autoportrait de romuald, c'est pour quand?


----------



## mado (22 Février 2010)

jahrom a dit:


> alors la excuse moi, mais je trouve mon intervention beaucoup plus drôle que la sienne.
> C'est pas un manque d'humour en fait  C'est qu'on a pas le même...




Moi j'ai ri des deux !

C'est grave ?!


----------



## jahrom (22 Février 2010)

mado a dit:


> Moi j'ai ri des deux !
> 
> C'est grave ?!



Pas du tout, c'est la qu'est ta force. Pouvoir passer d'un degré à l'autre :love:


----------



## mado (22 Février 2010)

Ben oui, forcément.. Monter, descendre..
Tu me connais trop bien 

(promis, je m'arrête m'sieur Yvos :rose: )


----------



## jahrom (22 Février 2010)

mado a dit:


> Ben oui, forcément.. Monter, descendre..
> Tu me connais trop bien
> 
> (promis, je m'arrête m'sieur Yvos :rose: )



Oui c'est ça des hauts, des bas...résilles....


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Février 2010)

jahrom a dit:


> Oui c'est ça des hauts, des bas...résilles....
> 
> 
> ​



Vous êtes passionnants.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2010)

Ah ben ça vient pas de moi alors


----------



## JPTK (23 Février 2010)

Encore les aigris qui commentent, qui n'ont pas forcément tort et qui sont pas capables de faire mieux, que dire...


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Février 2010)

AYAYAAAAAAAAAAA TOUT VOS COMMENTAIRES SANS AP !!!!

AYAYAAAAAA COMME VOUS ALLER VOUS FAIRE TACLER !!!!

YVOS, VIENS VOIR QU'ILS FONT TOUT N'IMPORTE QUOI DANS LE SUJET ET QUE CA DEVIENS TOUT PAS BEAU TES FORUMS QUE TU DOIS MODERER AYAYAAAAAAA




<--mais moi j'en ai mis un


----------



## jahrom (24 Février 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Encore les aigris qui commentent,



C'est pas nouveau... (en même temps c'est un peu leur fond de commerce)



JPTK a dit:


> que dire...



Parfois rien, ça serait mieux. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h01 ----------




Sindanárië a dit:


> AYAYAAAAAAAAAAA TOUT VOS COMMENTAIRES SANS AP !!!!]




En même temps, je préfères encore voir leurs commentaires aigris que leurs tronches, donc ça me dérange qu'à moitié perso...


----------



## WebOliver (24 Février 2010)




----------



## Sindanárië (24 Février 2010)

....mmmh c'est un lémurien ... J'ai bon ?


----------



## Lalis (24 Février 2010)

​


----------



## yvos (24 Février 2010)

petit aparté : je laisse des commentaires parce que
1. j'ai vraiment une surcharge de boulot (et de gosses  )
2. plus sérieusement, cela me semble faire aussi partie du jeu, tant que cela va pas trop loin...après, la nature des commentaires, hein...


----------



## maiwen (25 Février 2010)

c'est pas bientôt fini oui ???  



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Février 2010)

Arghhhhh !!! ..... (infarctus foudroyant !!!!!!!!!!!!!!) ...


----------



## iFabien (27 Février 2010)

*"Nu, flou, noir, GRIS, blanc, net, habillé."*


----------



## vleroy (27 Février 2010)

*"habillé, flou, noir, GRIS, blanc, pas trop net, mais soigné"*




​


----------



## JPTK (27 Février 2010)




----------



## boodou (27 Février 2010)

t'es à gauche ou à droite ?


----------



## JPTK (28 Février 2010)

plutôt derrière en général.


----------



## freefalling (28 Février 2010)




----------



## aCLR (28 Février 2010)

yvos a dit:


> j'ai vraiment une surcharge de gosses


----------



## yvos (1 Mars 2010)

Un petit nettoyage en passant. Merci d'éviter de poster sans AP. Réactions naturellement tolérées, mais avec parcimonie.


----------



## naturalbornsamy (5 Mars 2010)




----------



## Sindanárië (6 Mars 2010)

Ah ouais, quand même ....


----------



## Chang (8 Mars 2010)

naturalbornsamy a dit:


>



Ils ne font pas le modele pour hommes ? 

Ou alors c'est moi qui suis a la ramasse niveau mode des zieutieres ?


----------



## JPTK (8 Mars 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Ils ne font pas le modele pour hommes ?
> 
> Ou alors c'est moi qui suis a la ramasse niveau mode des zieutieres ?



Bah c'est rock'n roll quoi, moins moche que des rayban ou ce genre de lunettes à la con.
De toute façon moi dès qu'on voit plus les yeux, je trouve ça trop laid des lunettes  et si un jour je suis président, oui oui si un jour je le suis, ma première mesure sera d'interdire les lunettes noires sauf pour les femmes qui portent la burka et aussi pour les gens qui n'ont pas d'yeux.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Bah c'est rock'n roll quoi, moins moche que des rayban ou ce genre de lunettes à la con.


En plus, je suis persuadé d'avoir vu le même modèle sur Aristote Onassis. Ou sur Jackie. Bref.

P.S. : freefalling, je t'aime ! :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Mars 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> P.S. : freefalling, je t'aime ! :love:


dites, c'est pas un dispensaire vétérinaire ici, veuillez utiliser la MP.


----------



## naturalbornsamy (8 Mars 2010)

@ Chang: non dsl, uniquement modèle femme:love:
@ Sindanárië: et ouai!!  
@  JPTK: rien que pour toi un modèle que tu appréciera :rateau:
Sinon pour faire bref, je ne suis pas mégalo à me prendre constamment en photo c'est juste que je bosse en ce moment en studio et je m'entraine sur ma tronche pour les lumières... pour les pauses... je fait ce que je peux:rose:


----------



## Foguenne (8 Mars 2010)




----------



## Gronounours (9 Mars 2010)

Qu'il est beau ce Paulo, même dans des chiottes publiques :love:


----------



## Foguenne (9 Mars 2010)

C'est marrant, mais dès que je vois des toilettes publiques vides, je ne peux pas m'empêcher de les photographier.  (je vais en faire un livre, ce sera hyper tendance...  )


----------



## naturalbornsamy (9 Mars 2010)

bon allez, tant que j'y suis...





avec les lunettes intégrées.
Merci pour les cdb (aussi variés soit-ils, ça me fais beaucoup rire)

PS: c'était quoi cette volonté de me couper les couilles


----------



## clem762 (10 Mars 2010)




----------



## WebOliver (10 Mars 2010)

:sleep:


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> :sleep:
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/olivierdetraz/.Pictures/Temporaire/chatrouletteap.jpg



il y a des trucs plus sympa sur chatroulette


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mars 2010)

Rigole rigole: je viens de tomber sur moi-même. 

Mais dis-moi, Mackie, tu portes de la dentelle maintenant?


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mars 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> :sleep:



T'as une petite mine OuèbO : c'est les nazes des fils "MBP" qui te fatiguent ?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2010)

C'est mal cadré, le contraste est à chier, c'est un peu flou, le sujet est banal, la lumière a été étudiée par un psychopathe aveugle et rancunier.

Bref, c'est d'la merde !

Comment qu'tu justifies de poster une photo aussi laide ?
Hein ?

*COMMENT ?*

*HEIN ???*

*MAIS TU VAS REPONDRE OUI ?!?!?!*


----------



## ranxerox (11 Mars 2010)

:rateau:


----------



## freefalling (16 Mars 2010)




----------



## mocmoc (18 Mars 2010)

_Pourquoi il n'y a que des gens moche a part toi [sur ce forum] ? _





​


----------



## kisbizz (18 Mars 2010)

moche aussi  ????????








madoooooooooooooo !!!!!!!! a l'aide !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mars 2010)

... Que j'avais pas rebranché ma tablette.


----------



## tirhum (22 Mars 2010)

Tiens ?!... 
T'as des yeux, finalement !...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2010)

Comment qu'il se rajeunit. :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mars 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Comment qu'il se rajeunit. :mouais:



Je vais te vieillir à la torgnole toi ; tu me donneras des nouvelles de la patine...


----------



## WebOliver (22 Mars 2010)

kisbizz a dit:


> moche aussi  ????????



Dis donc colinette, ça va aller le recyclage...


----------



## mado (25 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## aCLR (27 Mars 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... Que j'avais pas rebranché ma tablette.



On dirait du Warhol


----------



## freefalling (27 Mars 2010)

> On dirait du Warhol



hmm, tu pensais sûrement plutôt à Roy Lichtenstein


----------



## aCLR (27 Mars 2010)

freefalling a dit:


> hmm, tu pensais sûrement plutôt à Roy Lichtenstein



Tu m'as tout cassé mon gag


----------



## teo (27 Mars 2010)

Pop, donc 





_clic-détail-blah blah blah_

ok ok, le prochain sera en plan plus serré  Mais j'ai bien aimé ce moment et cette photo...​


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2010)

Tiens, ça faisait un bail que j'étais pas passé par ici. Là, avec mon fils aîné :


----------



## JPTK (27 Mars 2010)

il a l'air plus jeune :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> il a l'air plus jeune :rateau:



Bof, on n'a qu'à peine trente ans, un mois et 26 jours d'écart, ça vaut même pas la peine d'en parler, trois fois rien !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ... Là, avec mon fils aîné



Malheureux! Faut pas exposer tes gosses sur internet, avec tous les pédophiles qui trainent...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mars 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Malheureux! Faut pas exposer tes gosses sur internet, avec tous les pédophiles qui trainent...


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Mars 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Malheureux! Faut pas exposer tes gosses sur internet, avec tous les pédophiles qui trainent...


Ils sont sur Mac au Vatican


----------



## gKatarn (29 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bof, on n'a qu'à peine trente ans, un mois et 26 jours d'écart, ça vaut même pas la peine d'en parler, trois fois rien !



Et il fait autant de jeux de mots laids que toi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et il fait autant de jeux de mots laids que toi ?



Non, il souffre d'un handicap terrible, dans la vie : il est sérieux :affraid:

 (quand il ne nous fait pas son numéro de psychopathe)


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mars 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... Que j'avais pas rebranché ma tablette.
> http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/1976/patoche.png


T'as passé l'âge d'avoir de l'acné!
File vite me soigner cette vilaine peau!


----------



## itako (2 Avril 2010)




----------



## petitchaperonrouge (3 Avril 2010)




----------



## vleroy (3 Avril 2010)

je préfère celui de Willy Ronis à Berlin... peut être parce que le sujet central est centré, peut être aussi parce que les ombres parlent. peut être aussi parce que c'est willy Ronis.


----------



## freefalling (3 Avril 2010)

décrispons-nous


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (3 Avril 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> je préfère celui de Willy Ronis à Berlin... peut être parce que le sujet central est centré, peut être aussi parce que les ombres parlent. peut être aussi parce que c'est willy Ronis.



Si c'est pour mon AP, je ne connais pas la photo dont tu parles.
Et je me permettrais pas de me comparer à Willy Ronis. Je fais des photos comme je sens, rien de plus, rien de moins.


----------



## vleroy (3 Avril 2010)

petitchaperonrouge a dit:


> Si c'est pour mon AP, je ne connais pas la photo dont tu parles.
> Et je me permettrais pas de me comparer à Willy Ronis. Je fais des photos comme je sens, rien de plus, rien de moins.



cela n'a rien d'une critique désobligeante. je n'ai pas trouvé sur le net l'image que j'évoquais. Je pense que tu comprendras mieux mon avis avec ce lien 
Dans le fond, ce que j'ai voulu te dire, c'est que dans ce genre, on n'invente rien, et que les recettes d'une image, sa dynamique, sa magie sont toujours les mêmes. D'où une nécessité d'avoir cette culture.
La culture de la photographie te permet d'avancer encore plus  bon week-end


----------



## ScubaARM (4 Avril 2010)

​


----------



## jahrom (6 Avril 2010)




----------



## Pouasson (6 Avril 2010)

Durs à choper ces pouassons volants.


----------



## Orphanis (6 Avril 2010)




----------



## vleroy (7 Avril 2010)

trop bouché à gauche, dommage l'idée y est
regarde côté triangle


----------



## CRISPEACE (8 Avril 2010)




----------



## doudou83 (12 Avril 2010)

​





​


----------



## teo (14 Avril 2010)

_clic-image blah blah blah_​


----------



## freefalling (14 Avril 2010)

clic me​
- - -
Légère entorse à la règle puisqu'il s'agit, "derrière", de vidéo.
L'extrait ce n'est presque rien, quelques secondes d'un "blanc" entre 2 prises sur le projet d'une amie, un moment entre concentration et décontenance.
Sûrement beaucoup n'y trouveront rien, juste je trouvais précisément ce passage "multiple" et étonnement photographique une fois recadré et passé en N&B
{l'audio a volontairement été coupé}​


----------



## iFabien (15 Avril 2010)




----------



## Majintode (24 Avril 2010)

​


----------



## Grug (26 Avril 2010)




----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2010)

Tu devrais changer l'eau de ton bocal, elle commence à être trouble


----------



## benao (28 Avril 2010)

[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## DarkMoineau (28 Avril 2010)

Allez!
Je poste!





Tadam!


----------



## jugnin (28 Avril 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Tadam!



Ouais ouais, fait le malin. J'ai signalé un contenu offensant et obscène, hé.


----------



## DarkMoineau (28 Avril 2010)

Offensant et obscène? 

offensant je veux bien, mais obscène quand même pas ^^


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Avril 2010)

Pinèze. 

Star trek et star wars derrière, et c'est moi qu'on traite de vieux geek!
ya pas de justice.


----------



## DarkMoineau (28 Avril 2010)

Je suis vieux dans l'âme ^^


----------



## freefalling (4 Mai 2010)

​
... he slides inside
half awake / half asleep​


----------



## Craquounette (4 Mai 2010)

.
.


.
.

_...Un jour
J'irai à New York avec toi..._​


----------



## Miss Barbouille (5 Mai 2010)

Il y a sincèrement de très belles photos... je suis vraiment fan de ce post ! 

Perso avec l'aide de la webcam de mon p'tit macbook et de CS3, on a fait ça pendant un bon bout de temps --> Cut The Right One

Et sur ce, bonne soirée à tous !


----------



## GroDan (5 Mai 2010)

Miss Barbouille a dit:


> Il y a sincèrement de très belles photos... je suis vraiment fan de ce post !
> 
> Perso avec l'aide de la webcam de mon p'tit macbook et de CS3, on a fait ça pendant un bon bout de temps --> Cut The Right One
> 
> Et sur ce, bonne soirée à tous !



Ouah ! J'ai pas de mot, flippant ! c'est le premier, plein d'imagination, le second, bluffé le troisiéme...


----------



## vleroy (5 Mai 2010)

je suis pas d'accord Daniel, ce n'est pas avec CS3 et quelques bidouilles bien dosées qu'elle va nous cacher qu'elle est mimi tout plein


----------



## Miss Barbouille (5 Mai 2010)

Merci beaucoup... et désolée pour le côté flippant !!


----------



## jahrom (6 Mai 2010)

Miss Barbouille a dit:


> je suis vraiment fan de ce post !



Et encore, tu connais pas celui qui l'a créé !?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Mai 2010)




----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mai 2010)

Ah ! Je savais bien, qua ça sentait la soupe au canard, l'autre jour, autour de l'École Militaire 

Dis donc, c'est moi, ou il devient &#8230; Dodu, le canard ?


----------



## Fìx (7 Mai 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dis donc, c'est moi, ou il devient  Dodu, le canard ?



Ouep! On va bientôt pouvoir passer à table!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Mai 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ! Je savais bien, qua ça sentait la soupe au canard, l'autre jour, autour de l'École Militaire
> 
> Dis donc, c'est moi, ou il devient &#8230; Dodu, le canard ?



Ce n'était pas à cause de moi car je n'y étais que hier et avant-hier.  


Ce n'est pas toi. Mais le canard a décidé de dire merde aux régimes.


----------



## Hasgarn (7 Mai 2010)

Bonjour


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Mai 2010)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## boodou (8 Mai 2010)

Donc tu voles vraiment ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mai 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Donc tu voles vraiment ?



Mais naaaaan !  Tu vois bien que c'est un trophé de chasse accroché au dessus de son lit !


----------



## boodou (8 Mai 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais naaaaan !  Tu vois bien que c'est un trophé de chasse accroché au dessus de son lit !



Il y aurait donc un bâton fixé au mur sur lequel il serait empalé ? :mouais:
En tout cas son sourire et sa jovialité font plaisir à voir en de telles circonstances


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Mai 2010)

Hop.




Pas parfait, mais j'aime bien l'ambiance...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Pas parfait, mais j'aime bien l'ambiance...



"Non Pierre, Non... Je ne peux pas dire que je n'aime pas... Non... Le petit chat dans le fond là est gentil..."
Thérèse.


----------



## gKatarn (16 Mai 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je regarde le c*l des garçons...



T'es celui assis ou allongé ?


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Mai 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Donc tu voles vraiment ?



Oui mais pas haut... tout le monde a bien vu cela...


----------



## macinside (16 Mai 2010)

mais il est ou ton AP ? 

pour ne pas flooder


----------



## jahrom (17 Mai 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Hop.
> 
> Pas parfait, mais j'aime bien l'ambiance...



T'es un grand malade ! Je savais que tu chiais dans la gueule des autres, mais dans la tienne ??!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Mai 2010)

jahrom a dit:


> T'es un grand malade ! Je savais que tu chiais dans la gueule des autres



Surtout la tienne à vrai dire. 
Si je compte bien, tu es dans mon top deux avec Vmesburnes d'ailleurs. A ta place ça m'inquiéterait un peu quand même.


----------



## Grug (17 Mai 2010)

macinside a dit:


> mais il est ou ton AP ?
> 
> pour ne pas flooder
> 
> toff



Pour Flouder :

pitin comme t'as grossi mackie.


----------



## vleroy (17 Mai 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Surtout la tienne à vrai dire.
> Si je compte bien, tu es dans mon top deux avec Vmesburnes d'ailleurs. A ta place ça m'inquiéterait un peu quand même.



j'ai encore une longueur d'avance, non? 

Ah mon bobby :love::love::love:


----------



## yvos (17 Mai 2010)

bobby et vleroy : si vous pouviez nous épargner cela, ici ou ailleurs, cela nous ferait le plus grand bien. Merci


----------



## vleroy (17 Mai 2010)

yvos a dit:


> bobby et vleroy : si vous pouviez nous épargner cela, ici ou ailleurs, cela nous ferait le plus grand bien. Merci



T'es rien qu'un jaloux parce que t'es pas dans le top 2 





*façon arsenic et vieilles dentelles*​


----------



## ScubaARM (22 Mai 2010)

un peu mégalo pour la taille 






​


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Mai 2010)

Une calligraphie du grand Hassan Massoudi, pour une citation de Sénèque : 
"_Il n'est pas de vent favorable pour celui qui ne sait pas où il va_"​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2010)

Merci mon teo, j'avais point vu. ​


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Mai 2010)

yvos a dit:


> AP familial tout vert savamment découpé sur les côtés




Tu sais que ta fille va te faire des procès, plus tard ?


----------



## yvos (27 Mai 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Tu sais que ta fille va te faire des procès, plus tard ?



Je ne comprends pas ton propos. Je ne suis pas à gauche mais à droite


----------



## mado (31 Mai 2010)

​


----------



## DarkMoineau (31 Mai 2010)

Bonjour Mado, tu nous avais manqué


----------



## kaos (31 Mai 2010)




----------



## kisbizz (31 Mai 2010)

flou..... tout comme mon dernier voyage :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (1 Juin 2010)

​
_*"vivre" issu de la série ItinErance
*_​


----------



## AuroreLDN (9 Juin 2010)

Pas mal 
je vais devoir faire le mien aussi!


----------



## JPTK (9 Juin 2010)

AuroreLDN a dit:


> Pas mal
> je vais devoir faire le mien aussi!



Rien d'obligatoire hein... à moins que tu sois blonde à forte poitrine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






et ouai nan perdu je préfère les brunes aux petits seins...


----------



## DarkMoineau (9 Juin 2010)

ça marche aussi (surtout) pour les brunes et rousses


----------



## yvos (9 Juin 2010)

_Très drôle. Et vos AP?_


----------



## DarkMoineau (9 Juin 2010)

Déjà mis en ligne.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Déjà mis en ligne.



Y'a 3 mois, super.
Donc en gros là, chut. :sleep:


----------



## kisbizz (10 Juin 2010)




----------



## chandler_jf (10 Juin 2010)




----------



## DarkMoineau (10 Juin 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Y'a 3 mois, super.
> Donc en gros là, chut. :sleep:



Bah quoi, j'ai pas changé de coupe, de couleur, de lunettes, de Mac, donc bon ^^


----------



## aCLR (10 Juin 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> ^^








Je ne sais pas vous, mais moi je vois comme un oiseau se dessiner
sur ce visage flou avec pour seule zone de netteté son bec fermé.​


----------



## Fìx (10 Juin 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> ce visage flou avec [...] son bec fermé



Comme ça fait du biiiien!!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## aCLR (11 Juin 2010)




----------



## boodou (11 Juin 2010)

Excellent, bravo !


----------



## 'chon (12 Juin 2010)

​


----------



## rabisse (12 Juin 2010)




----------



## iMacounet (12 Juin 2010)




----------



## kaos (12 Juin 2010)




----------



## vleroy (14 Juin 2010)

comme quoi, on peut faire des photos sans appareil et surtout sans objectif ​


----------



## JPTK (14 Juin 2010)

Les doubles AP c'est pas interdit hein ?


----------



## boodou (14 Juin 2010)

T'as grossi non ?


----------



## JPTK (14 Juin 2010)

J'arrête pas, 85 kg ce matin, pour 1m78, ça commence à m'inquiéter, faut que je reprenne le sport, diminue l'alcool, arrête de vieillir, des trucs pas possibles quoi :rateau:


----------



## aCLR (15 Juin 2010)

boodou a dit:


> T'as grossi non ?










Avec la 3D, j'te raconte même pas   ​


----------



## iMacounet (15 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Les doubles AP c'est pas interdit hein ?
> _*PHOTO*_


Voici l'affreux JPTK avec madame JPTK.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2010)

Très jolie photo JPTK .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juin 2010)

_Edit : une par jour  _


----------



## rabisse (26 Juin 2010)




----------



## macinside (2 Juillet 2010)

la modération est une activité difficile 






dire que je travaille dans le marais :rateau:​


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juillet 2010)

Et si non ca se passe bien ta chimio?





:rateau:


----------



## esope (3 Juillet 2010)

Quand on a pas de modèle, et bien on se débrouille comme on peut pour faire des tests 



​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2010)

​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2010)

Au 26 Juin 2010, c'est un portrait de Rabisse ?


----------



## tirhum (5 Juillet 2010)

Baâl-Ptéor a dit:


> Au 26 Juin 2010, c'est un portrait de Rabisse ?


Heuuu...
Vu que l'on est dans le fil "autoportrait"...
Vu qu'à la date indiquée le pseudo à gauche de la photo est celui de rabisse...
Donc...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2010)

En tout cas merci de me le dire, belle paire de lunettes en tout cas


----------



## itako (5 Juillet 2010)




----------



## schwebb (8 Juillet 2010)

Ma tronche dans l'ascenseur d'un hôtel, à Florence.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2010)

schwebb a dit:


> Ma tronche dans l'ascenseur d'un hôtel, à Florence.
> 
> [URL]http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/7355/seb01720.jpg[/URL]



Tiens, j'aurais imaginé les ascenseurs florentins plus &#8230; comment dire &#8230; Florentins ! Ça manque singulièrement de baroque, là !


----------



## schwebb (8 Juillet 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, j'aurais imaginé les ascenseurs florentins plus  comment dire  Florentins ! Ça manque singulièrement de baroque, là !



Absolument. 

Mais avec 37° C, j'ai donné la préférence à un des seuls hôtels (voire le seul) de Florence équipé d'une piscine sur le toit; et il se trouve qu'il n'avait pas d'ascenseur pittoresque.


----------



## aCLR (11 Juillet 2010)

​


----------



## boodou (11 Juillet 2010)

T'étais sur chatroulette ?


----------



## aCLR (11 Juillet 2010)

Même pas&#8230;


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h39 ----------

Je viens de comprendre&#8230; :rose: 

Cela me flatte que tu puisses croire que j'étais en érection molle devant chatebidule.

Merci  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2010)

- Et pour vous, ma p'tite dame, qu'est-ce que ce sera ?
- De la gueule de Ponk.
- Une entière ?
- Non, une demi, ça suffira. Une entière, ce serait trop. J'ai du monde, mais quand même.
- Comme vous voulez. Et avec ça ?
- Ce sera tout.
- Très bien. Voilà ma p'tite dame. Bon samedi.


----------



## 'chon (17 Juillet 2010)

pour oublier qu'je bois





​


----------



## macinside (20 Juillet 2010)

je vous vois !


----------



## ranxerox (22 Juillet 2010)

; )


----------



## jugnin (22 Juillet 2010)

*MA-GNI-FI-QUE !* ​


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2010)

ranxerox a dit:


> ; )



Dis donc tu vas rendre immédiatement ses chaussures à Webo !!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2010)




----------



## CataTon (28 Juillet 2010)




----------



## freefalling (29 Juillet 2010)

To O.​


----------



## esope (29 Juillet 2010)

freefalling a dit:


> miroir, mon beau miroir... ]​



Nan ce n'est pas "Vienna", t'es parti en vacances à St Nazaire, chez sk8andmetal


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2010)

..




..​
@freefalling: Je les garde toutes, car chacune me raconte une histoire.
@sonny: Happy birthday!


----------



## teo (3 Août 2010)

[hug] Pour Xavier {en _Commentaire _} et François {the soft touch of its wings}, avec toute mon affection [/hug]





_Butterfly on the terrasse
Selfportrait, Maison Bonne
End of July 20ten
Xnks2hpstmtc_










*R A L 6 0 0 2*​


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Août 2010)

Autoportrait au cendrier, accoudé à la citrouille...


​
Important la citrouille.


----------



## bcommeberenice (6 Août 2010)




----------



## 'chon (6 Août 2010)




----------



## tirhum (9 Août 2010)

​
ÉDIT : Je poste à sa place, vu qu'elle ne peux pas le faire... 

 mado D)


----------



## bcommeberenice (13 Août 2010)




----------



## da capo (14 Août 2010)

sortie du carton.


----------



## mado (24 Août 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> ​
> ÉDIT : Je poste à sa place, vu qu'elle ne peut pas le faire...
> 
> mado D)



Et quand je pense que tu ne m'as rien dit à propos de ta future nomination.. 

(Sinon j'aurais enlevé le bas aussi )


----------



## tirhum (24 Août 2010)

mado a dit:


> (Sinon j'aurais enlevé le bas aussi )


Ah m_u_rde !... :rose: :hein:


----------



## JPTK (24 Août 2010)

mado a dit:


> (Sinon j'aurais enlevé le bas aussi )


----------



## freefalling (24 Août 2010)

Before south. Heavy rainy day. His home.​


----------



## schwebb (26 Août 2010)




----------



## Dos Jones (26 Août 2010)

Avec la complicité d'une amie qui était dans l'eau froide (pour la deuxième)&#8230; 

Re-Edith : Merci aussi à ceux qui ont aimé pour leurs CDBs&#8230;


----------



## stephaaanie (26 Août 2010)

schwebb a dit:


> photo du gars



T'aurais pu la mettre *là*, sinon.




Mais c'est con, je suis pas abonnée au fil, j'aurais raté un truc dis donc.


----------



## Lila (26 Août 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Avec la complicité d'une amie qui était dans l'eau froide (pour la deuxième)&#8230;



...au moins on sait qu'elle fait + d'1m30


----------



## schwebb (26 Août 2010)

stephaaanie a dit:


> T'aurais pu la mettre *là*, sinon.



Effectivement. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h11 ----------




stephaaanie a dit:


> Mais c'est con, je suis pas abonnée au fil, j'aurais raté un truc dis donc.


----------



## da capo (26 Août 2010)

sorti du carton 

non, sorti de l'enduit.


----------



## JPTK (26 Août 2010)

schwebb a dit:


> POSISTE




Tu le gonflais un peu le biceps là où naturellement il est comme ça ? :love: 
On dirait le mien


----------



## schwebb (26 Août 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Tu le gonflais un peu le biceps là où naturellement il est comme ça ? :love:



Je gonflais à mort: je me suis évanoui juste après la photo.


----------



## kisbizz (26 Août 2010)

bon oki, j'ai peut etre un sale tete mais je viens de terminer ma fete : 44 ans :afraid::afraid:



!!!


----------



## JPTK (26 Août 2010)

ah ouai on pourrait te donner bcp moins et puis comme c'est ce que tu voulais entendre secrètement :rateau: ça tombe bien :love:

Ok ok j'arrive avec mon ap, ça fait longtemps en plus :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2010)

En Avril , lors de la sortie de l'iPad aux US (Importée en France par un ami).


----------



## Pouasson (30 Août 2010)

Mouarf !


----------



## iMacounet (30 Août 2010)

Pouasson a dit:


> Mouarf !


Un regard de tueur.


----------



## itako (31 Août 2010)

A ça, dans l'haut c'est la veste assurée, ste temps pourave là bas, je vous racontes pas !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2010)

(Si, si, dans la goutte de gauche...)


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Septembre 2010)

Avec l'aide du dispositif Miroir 8 Bits du collectif Dardex/M2F




​


----------



## schwebb (1 Septembre 2010)

Faut que je travaille ma garde...


----------



## 'chon (2 Septembre 2010)

oui c'est marrant

"Telles sont les 2 voies de la photographie.
A moi de choisir, de soumettre son spectacle au code civilisé des illusions parfaites ou d'affronter en elle, le réveil de l'intraitable réalité."

Dernière page de l'ouvrage de Barthes

Ben voyons..

L'idéal serait de se glisser entre les 2 options. 
Oups, j'allais dire entre les 2 images.

Il parlait aussi, avec d'autres, de.. traverser le miroir..
ça laisse rêveur tout de même.
​ ​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2010)

schwebb a dit:


> il Oudjat


Un soir de demi-brume à Londres
Un voyou qui ressemblait à
Mon amour vint à ma rencontre
Et le regard qu'il me jeta
Me fit baisser les yeux de honte

Je suivis ce mauvais garçon
Qui sifflotait mains dans les poches
Nous semblions entre les maisons
Onde ouverte de la Mer Rouge
_Moi_ les Hébreux _lui_ Pharaon


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2010)

..




..​_Il était une fois un poète en Bohême
Qui partit à la guerre on ne sait pas pourquoi
Voulez-vous être aimé n'aimez pas croyez-moi
Il mourut en disant Ma comtesse je t'aime
Et j'écoute à travers le petit jour si froid
Les obus s'envoler comme l'amour lui-même_


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Septembre 2010)

​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Septembre 2010)

Hé hé hé... J'ai la même, mais je ne l'ai pas mise, vu qu'il y a Madame juste à côté...
Amusante trouvaille, en tout cas...


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Septembre 2010)

J'ai la même aussi, étonnant.
Mais je suis nu dessus, je ne l'ai donc pas mise...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Septembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> J'ai la même aussi, étonnant.
> Mais je suis nu dessus, je ne l'ai donc pas mise...



Tu oses mettre en balance l'anonymat de ton intimité avec celle de ma moitié, impudent ?!!!?


----------



## boodou (5 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Hé hé hé... J'ai la même, mais je ne l'ai pas mise, vu qu'il y a Madame juste à côté...
> Amusante trouvaille, en tout cas...





l'écrieur a dit:


> J'ai la même aussi, étonnant.
> Mais je suis nu dessus, je ne l'ai donc pas mise...




Les gars, z'êtes certain de ne pas parler de la même photo ?

L'écrieur serait donc la femme de Patoch (cela la valide la thèse avancé par ce dernier d'être avec sa femme).
Et Patoch aurait une tête de gland (puisque l'écrieur soutient n'être qu'avec sa bite à l'air).

Du coup, on a envie de la voir cette photo.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Septembre 2010)

Tiens... Marrant ça. Y'en a un ici qui risque fort d"être le premier à se faire bannir de la Horde Canal historique...


----------



## boodou (5 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tiens... Marrant ça. Y'en a un ici qui risque fort d"être le premier à se faire bannir de la Horde Canal historique...



Alors qu'un simple rappel à l'ordre grâce à un bon coup de boules rouge aurait suffit !


----------



## gKatarn (5 Septembre 2010)

Pervers


----------



## tirhum (5 Septembre 2010)

C'est fini, oui ?!...


----------



## 'chon (6 Septembre 2010)

Shooting in Arles






​


----------



## teo (6 Septembre 2010)

*Autoportrait fragmenté façon RAL*





clic-image blah blah blah
(je sais, je sais, mais c'est un vrai AP. Enfin, c'est vous qui voyez)


​
_Note à Tibo: elle n'était pas loin, dans un bouquet de noisetier&#8230; (mais qui est donc&#8230_


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2010)

Bien sûr, il manque la débroussailleuse mais la ressemblance avec l'Ignoble est frappante :love:


----------



## Miston (6 Septembre 2010)

Retour de vacances (c'était bien la Bretagne).


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)




----------



## tirhum (10 Septembre 2010)

Monsieur, vous êtes un crétin !... 

 :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Septembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/membres/ponkh...ca-image4301-photo-du-54877884-09-a-15-14.jpg​


le plus drôle c'est pas l'autoportrait, c'est d'imaginer Ponk à la recherche d'un sac en papier kraft, se marrant tout seul à l'avance de sa connerie


----------



## jugnin (10 Septembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> le plus drôle c'est pas l'autoportrait, c'est d'imaginer Ponk à la recherche d'un sac en papier kraft, se marrant tout seul à l'avance de sa connerie



Tu sais pas, hein. Peut-être a-t-il accompli sa tâche dans l'austérité la plus totale, tel un zombi de la vanne...


Edit : Oui, titi, oui... 






_Vin, saucisson, paix et littérature._​


----------



## itako (10 Septembre 2010)




----------



## vleroy (10 Septembre 2010)

​


----------



## da capo (10 Septembre 2010)




----------



## vleroy (11 Septembre 2010)

​


----------



## kisbizz (11 Septembre 2010)




----------



## freefalling (11 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Dendrimere (11 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2010)




----------



## kaos (11 Septembre 2010)

Sur le plus haut trône du monde , on es jamais assis que sur son boul


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Septembre 2010)

Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce truc?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Septembre 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce truc?



C'est pourtant clair, un trône:



kaos a dit:


> Sur le plus haut trône du monde , on es jamais assis que sur son boul


----------



## IceandFire (12 Septembre 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/6894/domke3.jpg​



un Domke Wax wear !!! :love::love::love: j'ai hésité, mais finalement j'ai pris un F1-X noir...

_edit : on ne cite pas les photos._


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2010)

IceandFire a dit:


> un Domke Wax wear !!! :love::love::love: j'ai hésité, mais finalement j'ai pris un F1-X noir...



Trop gros pour être discret !


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Dendrimere (12 Septembre 2010)




----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2010)

Quelle horreur!


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Septembre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Quelle horreur!


Il fallait le fer

Et le fer à dissous


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2010)

L'humour Bourvil en 2010 'faut être connaisseur...


----------



## jahrom (13 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2010)

Merde !  Le petit fait un doigt. 

Et vos lunettes là, c'est vraiment trop laid... 
Genre ski à meribel...


----------



## jahrom (13 Septembre 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Merde !  Le petit fait un doigt.



Mais non il apprend à claquer des doigts :love:



Khyu a dit:


> Et vos lunettes là, c'est vraiment trop laid...
> Genre ski à meribel...



Je n'accepterai aucune critique de gout d'un mec qui se coiffe comme toi.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2010)

Sinon, ça penche, non ?


----------



## jahrom (13 Septembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Sinon, ça penche, non ?



On m'a dit qu'a partir d'un certain degré, ça pouvait être fait exprès


----------



## wip (13 Septembre 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Merde !  Le petit fait un doigt.
> 
> Et vos lunettes là, c'est vraiment trop laid...
> Genre ski à meribel...


T'énerves pas, on voit bien que c'est un Fake avec cette bande grise au dessus de la tête de madamme et de l'oreille de monsieur... Pis ils seraient pas assez cons pour faire un gosse...


----------



## jahrom (13 Septembre 2010)

wip a dit:


> T'énerves pas, on voit bien que c'est un Fake avec cette bande grise au dessus de la tête de madamme et de l'oreille de monsieur...



C'est le mode HDR de l'iPhone 4 qui fait des trucs bizarres. J'en ai une ou mon fils a 4 yeux. :rateau:



wip a dit:


> Pis ils seraient pas assez cons pour faire un gosse...



Et si. Je viens de prendre 30 ans ferme. (avec 18 ans de sureté)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2010)

jahrom a dit:


> Je n'accepterai aucune critique de gout d'un mec qui se coiffe comme toi.



Ah mais mon bon monsieur, j'ai plus de cheveux ! 
Donc tu acceptes, et c'est tout !


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Septembre 2010)

jahrom a dit:


> J'en ai une ou mon fils a 4 yeux. :rateau:



Les parents se droguent, les enfants trinquent !


----------



## tirhum (13 Septembre 2010)

Note : pensez à mettre des photos...


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Septembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Note : pensez à mettre des photos...


----------



## jahrom (13 Septembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Les parents se droguent, les enfants trinquent !



Arrête ! Déjà que pendant la grossesse je flippais qu'il ressemble à mon avatar !


----------



## tirhum (13 Septembre 2010)

Ouais ben...
Range tes pailles, maintenant !...


----------



## dofre b (13 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2010)

jahrom a dit:


> http://jahrom.free.fr/familybusiness.JPG[/IMG]​




Je n'ai jamais compris à quoi servaient des lunettes de soleil alors qu'il n'y en a pas.
De plus , ce qui est bien avec ce genre de lunettes , c'est qu'elle peuvent servir autant pour le ski que pour se déguiser en mouche lors d'une fête .




.

ÉDIT : on ne cite pas les images...​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais compris à quoi servaient des lunettes de soleil alors qu'il n'y en a pas.



A cacher les yeux poudrés. Noob.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2010)

jahrom a dit:


> C'est le mode HDR de l'iPhone 4



Hin Hin Hin


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Septembre 2010)

N'empêche que faire un AP avec Môman et Bébé sur la plage, faut vraiment être un paternel noube encore trop heureux d'avoir su se vider les couilles dans le ventre de Madame. C'est d'un ringue.


Allez, tiens, une arlésienne pour moi :


----------



## jahrom (14 Septembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> ...C'est d'un ringue.



Mouarff... t'as raison va, a ton age il vaut mieux flouter la photo... 


Et puis tiens je vous en remets une, et j'vous éclabousse de mon bonheur ;-)


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Septembre 2010)

jahrom a dit:


> Mouarff... t'as raison va, a ton age il vaut mieux flouter la photo...



Mais la photo est tout ce qu'il y a de plus net. C'est le support réfléchissant qui est flou. Une sorte d'expérience photographique croisée à Arles, à laquelle je n'ai rien compris. 



> Et puis tiens je vous en remets une, et j'vous éclabousse de mon bonheur ;-)



C'est vrai qu'à ton âge et avec tes antécédents, être arrivé à procréer est une prouesse. :rateau:


----------



## iota (16 Septembre 2010)




----------



## wip (16 Septembre 2010)

Je vous devais un auto-portrait 





:rateau:​


----------



## tirhum (16 Septembre 2010)

wip a dit:


> Je vous devais un auto-portrait


Ouais ouais, je surveille !...


----------



## JPTK (17 Septembre 2010)

J'ai rien dit au temps pour oim :rose:

Un AP de murde alors


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2010)

Mais z'encore ?!...


----------



## 'chon (17 Septembre 2010)

mélancolie​ 



​


----------



## mado (17 Septembre 2010)

​


----------



## teo (17 Septembre 2010)

&#8230;avec les cigales qui chantent dans le tilleul, à la fenêtre&#8230;





clic-image blah blah blah​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2010)

viniwingsuit a dit:


> Un week-end début août ....


Et donc, il s'agit clairement d'*auto*portraits ?


----------



## kaos (17 Septembre 2010)




----------



## iMacounet (17 Septembre 2010)

Il est comment dire... Spécial ton siège.


----------



## itako (17 Septembre 2010)

et sans retenue ça veut dire quoi ?


----------



## kaos (17 Septembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Il est comment dire... Spécial ton siège.




je vais y mettre un système son afin de pouvoir brancher un iPhone ou iPod et certainement quelques LED's , tout pour bouquiner tranquille quoi.
Il faut un peu fauteuil _Harkonnen (DUNE) quand même _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Septembre 2010)

kaos a dit:


> Il faut un peu fauteuil _Harkonnen (DUNE) quand même _



On est quand même loin de ceux de MONSIEUR H. R. Giger...


----------



## tirhum (18 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> On est quand même loin de ceux de MONSIEUR H. R. Giger...



T'as un siège en peau de zombie, à poster ?!...  :love:
(avec ton arrière-train dessus, 'videmment !... )


----------



## kaos (18 Septembre 2010)

Le mien sera mieux une fois finit !


----------



## JPTK (20 Septembre 2010)

*GRAGRA !!!*


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Septembre 2010)

[AUTOCENSURÉ].


----------



## Gwen (20 Septembre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> *GRAGRA !!!*



Il y en a vraiment qui ont une tête de vainqueur


----------



## JPTK (20 Septembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> [AUTOCENSURÉ].



En progrès...

Nan Téo rien à voir avec le viagra ! 




gwen a dit:


> Il y en a vraiment qui ont une tête de vainqueur



Merci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les filles elles disent que vous êtes que des jaloux


----------



## iMacounet (20 Septembre 2010)

T'aurais pu te raser.


----------



## daffyb (21 Septembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> T'aurais pu te raser.


trop content de pouvoir arborer ses poils de menton !


----------



## JPTK (21 Septembre 2010)

daffyb a dit:


> trop content de pouvoir arborer ses poils de menton !



Vous êtes marrant mais le pire c'est que je m'étais rasé il y a seulement quelques jours ! 
J'avais mis au placard le look taliban style


----------



## daffyb (21 Septembre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Vous êtes marrant mais le pire c'est que je m'étais rasé il y a seulement quelques jours !
> J'avais mis au placard le look taliban style


mouarfff, genre  t'avais fait des rajouts ?


----------



## da capo (21 Septembre 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Il y en a vraiment qui ont une tête de vainqueur





JPTK a dit:


> En progrès...
> 
> Les filles elles disent que vous êtes que des jaloux





iMacounet a dit:


> T'aurais pu te raser.





daffyb a dit:


> trop content de pouvoir arborer ses poils de menton !





JPTK a dit:


> Vous êtes marrant mais le pire c'est que je m'étais rasé il y a seulement quelques jours !
> J'avais mis au placard le look taliban style





daffyb a dit:


> mouarfff, genre  t'avais fait des rajouts ?



Exemple de propos complètement *rasoirs*.

Et vos bonnes joues glabres ou pas, vous le montrez quand ???


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> Et vos bonnes joues glabres ou pas, vous le montrez quand ???


 
C'est le glabre qui cache la forêt (des autoportraits)


----------



## Pouasson (21 Septembre 2010)

Cata-clopes.


----------



## Lila (21 Septembre 2010)

...c pas hors charte ça ????


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Septembre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> Exemple de propos complètement *rasoirs*.
> 
> Et vos bonnes joues glabres ou pas, vous le montrez quand ???



Non mais bon, y en a certains, moins on les voit... :sleep:


----------



## JPTK (21 Septembre 2010)

Un commentaire bic de plus... ah ça quand y faut être con c'est toujours les mêmes qui rappliquent :sleep:


----------



## tirhum (21 Septembre 2010)

Et on vient me tirer de mon boulot pour ça...
À propos de rasoir, si certains voulaient bien être un peu moins sur le fil de la lame en permanence, ça f'rait du bien aussi, isn't it ?!...
Nettoyage plus tard...


ÉDIT : Pas de nettoyage : que chacun assume...


----------



## Craquounette (21 Septembre 2010)

​.
.
.
.
.
.

C'est pas drôle tous les jours la vie...​


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2010)

Craquounette a dit:


> [url]http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/476/photocabines.jpg[/URL]​



Pourquoi tu lui as mis cette version retouchée en N&B ? L'original en couleur était mieux !


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Septembre 2010)

@ Pascal77 : :affraid: :sick:




​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ​



T'en as pas marre de tourner autour du pot ?! 
Tu veux pas montrer ta vraie gueule pour une fois, hein ?!


----------



## aCLR (21 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Lastrada (21 Septembre 2010)

​.
.
.
.
.
.

Bernie !!! :love: :love:

Même avec les cheveux longs, j'ai toujours adoré Dupontel.


----------



## Craquounette (21 Septembre 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Bernie !!! :love: :love:



Toi aussi tu aimes bien les hyènes ? :love:


----------



## Lila (22 Septembre 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> T'en as pas marre de tourner autour du pot ?!
> Tu veux pas montrer ta vraie gueule pour une fois, hein ?!



+1 ..


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2010)

Tu as un mickey au fond du nez...


----------



## kaos (26 Septembre 2010)

*                      &#8206;"Chouette ,il pleut et il caille"
Kaos 26 décembre 2010

Installation du dimanche / In situ / techniques mixtes
Café , gros Pull , et nombreux de coussins dans salon*


----------



## jpmiss (26 Septembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu as un mickey au fond du nez...


A ce niveau là c'est plus un Mickey, c'est Disneyland!


----------



## da capo (3 Octobre 2010)

20101003


----------



## maiwen (5 Octobre 2010)

​


----------



## tatouille (6 Octobre 2010)

et bah bravo apres les crottes de nez voila de l'acné vraiment degueulasse ce fil


----------



## jpmiss (6 Octobre 2010)

​


----------



## DarkMoineau (6 Octobre 2010)

maiwen a dit:


> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4129/5054902265_9972ca82bb_o.jpg​



C'est une adorable photo Maiwen  :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h01 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/6346/shootw.jpg
> 
> ​



Et celle là de photo me fait bien rire ^^

On ne cite pas les images, please...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> blabla



Et toi, au lieu de commenter avec du vide tous les 2 jours, tu montres ta gueule ?


----------



## ranxerox (6 Octobre 2010)




----------



## DarkMoineau (6 Octobre 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Et toi, au lieu de commenter avec du vide tous les 2 jours, tu montres ta gueule ?



je me suis déjà montré et je ne commente pas tous les 2 jours.


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Octobre 2010)

Nan, tous les 3 ou 4, à tout casser.


----------



## tirhum (6 Octobre 2010)

Ont gagné le "droit" de montrer leur tronche, tous ceux qui ont posté sur cette page, sans photo...


----------



## jpmiss (6 Octobre 2010)

Moi je peux poster sans photo sur 2 pages vu que j'ai montré 2 fois ma gueule en 1 seule photo  :style:


----------



## freefalling (7 Octobre 2010)




----------



## vleroy (8 Octobre 2010)

​


----------



## kaos (8 Octobre 2010)




----------



## JPTK (8 Octobre 2010)

ah le filtre "emballage plastique" c'est vraiment un must y a pas à dire.


----------



## crystal sumeragi (10 Octobre 2010)

Plop


----------



## JPTK (10 Octobre 2010)

J'AI TROUVÉ UNE SUPER IDÉE ORIGINALE RIEN QU'À MOI !!!


----------



## JPTK (11 Octobre 2010)

Il avait plus de barbe que moi, pourtant plus jeune mais plus pendu par contre (aiyeuuuuuuuuuuuuu), déjà 5 mois, je te surveille là-haut, j'espère que tu baises bien.


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> *Spéciale dédicace à les cons *!
> 
> 
> 
> 1 AP par jour maintenant vu que ça emmerde ceux que j'aime pô


Bon hé... 
Tu poste un AP tous les jours si tu veux, mais...
Tu n'es absolument pas obligé de blablater comme "ça"... 
Si tu veux mettre un habit de lumière pour faire le "toréador" : c'est plus loin... qu'ici...


----------



## JPTK (11 Octobre 2010)

Certes, mais bon reconnais que c'est agaçant d'avoir toujours les mêmes personnes, qui font toujours les mêmes commentaires méprisants, si c'était pas le cas, je n'aurais pas à blablater.


edit : en attendant j'ai rectifié si tu veux effacer l'excédent.


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Certes, mais bon reconnais que c'est agaçant d'avoir toujours les mêmes personnes, qui font toujours les mêmes commentaires méprisants, si c'était pas le cas, je n'aurais pas à blablater.
> 
> 
> edit : en attendant j'ai rectifié si tu veux effacer l'excédent.



Oui ménan...
Les conneries, c'est nous qui devons les effacer à chaque fois, d'où qu'elles viennent, c'est agaçant...
Le plus simple est de ne *pas* les poster.
(Pour le reste vous vous débrouillez entre vous)

Je n'effacerais pas l'excédent : beaucoup l'ont vu (de toute façon) et ça servira d'avertissement à tout le monde. 



Tu vas faire de la "pédagogie" à ton corps défendant...


----------



## silvio (11 Octobre 2010)

​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2010)

MON DIEU !


----------



## iMacounet (11 Octobre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> J'AI TROUVÉ UNE SUPER IDÉE ORIGINALE RIEN QU'À MOI !!!


Tu vas toutes nous les faire.


----------



## citronvert55 (13 Octobre 2010)

voici ma trombine....


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Octobre 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> MON DIEU !



Cache-toi ! S'il bouge je le griffe ! :mouais:


----------



## jugnin (13 Octobre 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> :mouais:



Ah, enfin tu montres ta trogne. Ben t'as une petite mine, je trouve.


----------



## vleroy (14 Octobre 2010)

​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2010)

Tu veux dire que c'est ton jumeau qui a fait toutes ces petites tâches blanches sur la photo, là ?

Je me demande comment il a fait...


----------



## vleroy (14 Octobre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je me demande comment il a fait...



multi exposition, ce ne sont pas des tâches mais des feuilles, Môssieur


----------



## freefalling (14 Octobre 2010)




----------



## boodou (15 Octobre 2010)

sympa la déco chez toi !


----------



## NightWalker (15 Octobre 2010)

boodou a dit:


> sympa la déco chez toi !



n'empêche, ce n'est pas très pratique de dormir chez lui...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2010)

NightWalker a dit:


> n'empêche, ce n'est pas très pratique de dormir chez lui...



C'est vrai qu'en décalant un peu le convecteur, il aurait eu plus de place pour se retourner :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (15 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'en décalant un peu le convecteur, il aurait eu plus de place pour se retourner :rateau:



de toutes manières, c'est pas bon de dormir à côté d'un convecteur
puis ça bouche le passage à l'escalier
bref faut tout changer


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Octobre 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> de toutes manières, c'est pas bon de dormir à côté d'un convecteur


Pourtant Nadine T à dormi deux heures contre un radiateur, et elle ne plaignait pas


----------



## jahrom (17 Octobre 2010)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h55 ----------

​


----------



## tirhum (17 Octobre 2010)

Une seule photo...


----------



## jahrom (18 Octobre 2010)

Par jour...


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Octobre 2010)

Après ces deux jours passés, demain aussi tu portera le même t-shirt ?


----------



## boodou (18 Octobre 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Après ces deux jours passés, demain aussi tu portera le même t-shirt ?



Nan mais attend, c'est ce qu'on appelle une _série_  'spèce d'inculte !


----------



## JPTK (18 Octobre 2010)




----------



## vleroy (18 Octobre 2010)

Le rouge, c'est l'activité cérébrale ou juste les tissus imbibés?


----------



## JPTK (19 Octobre 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> Le rouge, c'est l'activité cérébrale ou juste les tissus imbibés?



L'activité évidement 
L'éthanol c'est le tarin ! :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (21 Octobre 2010)

Quand l'écran vous regarde 55 minutes ​


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Octobre 2010)

Heureusement que c'est mal rangé, ça donne quelque chose à voir 

(Mackie à un colloc ?)


----------



## ranxerox (26 Octobre 2010)

; )


----------



## toys (31 Octobre 2010)




----------



## JPTK (1 Novembre 2010)




----------



## itako (2 Novembre 2010)

Je vous aurez bien suivi, mais j'ai pas de lapin mort sous la main....


----------



## JPTK (2 Novembre 2010)

itako a dit:


> Je vous aurez bien suivi, mais j'ai pas de lapin mort sous la main....



Le chat ça va aussi


----------



## JPTK (2 Novembre 2010)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Novembre 2010)

Sont marrants, vos chapeaux en anus d'ours...


----------



## woulf (2 Novembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Sont marrants, vos chapeaux en anus d'ours...



Tu vois pas que c'est du cochon sauvage ?


----------



## JPTK (2 Novembre 2010)

C'est quand même mieux que les sacs à papiers :rateau:


----------



## toys (2 Novembre 2010)

et sa tien plus chaud au oreilles


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2010)




----------



## mado (4 Novembre 2010)

​


----------



## 'chon (5 Novembre 2010)

​


----------



## itako (5 Novembre 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> /IMG][/CENTER][/QUOTE]
> 
> A toi aussi ?
> Ca me fait presque le même effet cette histoire d'heure d'hiver !
> ...


----------



## tirhum (5 Novembre 2010)

Hum...


----------



## itako (5 Novembre 2010)

Donc je disais, oui ça me met dans tout mes états.





​


----------



## tirhum (5 Novembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Hum...


Je disais donc...



itako a dit:


> A toi aussi ?
> Ca me fait presque le même effet cette histoire d'heure d'hiver !
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4019/5148908240_04b44798e7_o.png​


224.3 Ko (229688 octets)...


----------



## itako (5 Novembre 2010)

Forcement! enregistrer en PNG ! qu'elle idée !?!


----------



## g.robinson (7 Novembre 2010)




----------



## tirhum (9 Novembre 2010)

​


----------



## Terence993 (11 Novembre 2010)

Voilà mon auto-portrait (Bibi, en mode prod mdr)


----------



## Sly54 (11 Novembre 2010)




----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Novembre 2010)

Terence993 a dit:


> Voilà mon auto-portrait (Bibi, en mode prod mdr)



Ca veut dire quoi, "prod mdr"? 

Et c'est quoi ce flou tout bizarre, là? Ca cache quoi? Hein?


----------



## jpmiss (12 Novembre 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et c'est quoi ce flou tout bizarre, là? Ca cache quoi? Hein?


Les boutons


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2010)

Je rêve ou il était question des sous-produits qu'abrite ce site ?


----------



## tirhum (12 Novembre 2010)

Tsss, tsss...
C'est Dieu Doc pas possible !... 
Des portraits de vos tronches, siouplait...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Des portraits de vos tronches, siouplait...


..




..​Et j'ai rien flouté.


----------



## jahrom (13 Novembre 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> Et j'ai rien flouté.



C'eut été dommage de ne pas voir les détails de cette belle grosse langue !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2010)

jahrom a dit:


> C'eut été dommage de ne pas voir les détails de cette belle grosse langue !



Oui, hein ! C'est pas un aphte, là, à droite ?


----------



## PommeQ (13 Novembre 2010)

Cela faisait longtemps, mais en ce moment mes 2 macs et ma freebox, je suis :


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2010)

jahrom a dit:


> C'eut été dommage de ne pas voir les détails de cette belle grosse langue !


C'est la fameuse "langue de Molière" et elle te dit le non moins fameux "mot de Cambronne".


----------



## macinside (13 Novembre 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est la fameuse "langue de Molière" et elle te dit le non moins fameux "mot de Cambronne".



seul l'amok peu dire le mot de Cambronne, car seul Amok était a Waterloo


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est la fameuse "langue de Molière" et elle te dit le non moins fameux "mot de Cambronne".



Tu l'aimes pas ce gros nase toi non plus ???

Mais alors personne ne l'aime, à part quelques junkies parisiens ?


----------



## Fìx (14 Novembre 2010)

Quite à faire un photo montage, t'aurai pu mettre Jessica Alba ou Scarlett Johansson!


----------



## Kleinepopo (14 Novembre 2010)

Fìx a dit:


> Quite à faire un photo montage, t'aurai pu mettre Jessica Alba ou Scarlett Johansson!



Nan mais OOOO


----------



## jahrom (14 Novembre 2010)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Mais alors personne ne l'aime, à part quelques junkies parisiens ?



Ça en fait du monde.

Mais quel suceur de queue celui la...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2010)

jahrom a dit:


> Ça en fait du monde.


C'est toi qui fait tourner les cloportes à gros pifs ?...


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Novembre 2010)

·
·


----------



## freefalling (16 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Sindanárië (17 Novembre 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> ..
> Photo : Encornet DocEvilus Gigantigus de la famille des céphalopodes à gros doigts potelés, en principe le nom vernaculaire du calmar lorsqu'il est pêché près des cimetières de sous marins nucléaires soviétiques, dans la mer Blanche de l'océan Arctique.
> ..​Et j'ai rien flouté.




Oui... Bon, bennnnn...  le tout c'est de pouvoir rester humain face à ça...


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Novembre 2010)

​


----------



## kaos (22 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> ​



C'est ce qu'on appelle un démoulage de cake façon prieuré.

Toujours la classe, ce keum. :style:


----------



## gKatarn (22 Novembre 2010)

On ne cite pas les photos


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> On ne cite pas les photos



SUCE BOULE !


----------



## gKatarn (22 Novembre 2010)

Vanille / fraise ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2010)

Vanille et Citron.


----------



## tirhum (22 Novembre 2010)

C'est un autoportrait ?!...


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Novembre 2010)

​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est un autoportrait ?!...


----------



## Viorika (24 Novembre 2010)

L'écrieur, j'adooore ton idée avec des mirroires. Ou bien tu l'as repris de quelques parts? :modo: Si c'est la tienne, bravo  très bien. 

P.S (en ce que concèrne ta signiature): En revanche ne crois pas que la majorité des gens sont cons, ils se font passer pour les cons sans vraiment en être. Pourquoi? C'est plus facile, pas de résponsabilité, les gens ont peur de la résponsabilité


----------



## tirhum (24 Novembre 2010)

Dis...
Tu vas tout commenter, partout, comme ça ?!... 
Tu nous doit un autoportrait, si tu veux poster à nouveau dans Portfolio... 
Et me lire ça aussi... 
Et méditer sur ce passage, bavarde !...


> *Quelques *commentaires constructifs (-->pas de "Oh C bô" ou autre)  ou suggestions peuvent être également extrement utiles mais si la photo  appelle trop de commentaires merci de faire suivre la suite de la  discussion du "côté cuisine".


----------



## Viorika (24 Novembre 2010)

Je vais TE lire ça


> *Ces règles ne sont pas  discutables, elles ont été établies pour permettre à tous de pouvoir  participer, parcourir et apprécier les images du forum. Ces discussions  sont acceptées et mises en pratiques par tous, les modérateurs  interviennent dans ce cadre et pour le respect des règles.*


Les *IMAGES* du forum...
(tu ne prends là, que la partie de la règle qui t'intéresse; que fais-tu de ce qui est écrit juste avant ?!...  )

Je ne t'empêche pas de participer, juste qu'avant d'arriver quelque part, on regarde comment ça se passe...
Tu peux être enthousiaste (c'est bien), mais tu es prié de lire ce que les modérateurs écrivent... 
Et éviter de prendre la mouche... 
"Portfolio" n'est pas un sous-forum comme les autres, ainsi que le "bar", par exemple; les règles sont différentes des autres sections du forum...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Sindanárië (29 Novembre 2010)

·
·





·
·​


----------



## boodou (1 Décembre 2010)

ça rigole pas avec les séries de pompes, tôt le matin, dans la Légion étrangère.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2010)

Ah non, lui c'est la chèvre.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ah non, lui c'est la chèvre.


 
Les chèvres aussi font des séries de "pompes" dans la légion ?.......


----------



## boodou (1 Décembre 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ah non, lui c'est la chèvre.



Et toi Mr Seguin ?


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Décembre 2010)

Non lui c'est la vachette


----------



## tirhum (1 Décembre 2010)

Stop.


----------



## ranxerox (6 Décembre 2010)

; )


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Décembre 2010)

OOOoooooh, c'est vraiment très très joli.


----------



## onmyplanet (9 Décembre 2010)

[URL=http://img510.imageshack.us/i/dscf0360m.jpg/]
	


Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## aillard.jf (9 Décembre 2010)

La température pour un 8 décembre était agréable, la luminosité également, voila un exemple

http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/9489/lyon8dcembre8.jpg


By jfaillard at 2010-12-09

Bienvenue chez les gones:love:


----------



## tirhum (9 Décembre 2010)

Tu ne te serais pas trompé de fil, là ?!... 
En plus, ton image est trop grande... et trop lourde...


----------



## aillard.jf (9 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu ne te serais pas trompé de fil, là ?!...
> En plus, ton image est trop grande... et trop lourde...



effectivement je me suis trompé de ligne,

par contre je m'interroge sur la taille de l'image que j'avais essayé de mouliner avec imageshack...:rose:


----------



## tirhum (9 Décembre 2010)

Faites votre réduction de taille/poids d'image avant de passer par un hébergeur (quel qu'il soit)... 
(je parle pour tout le monde, là...)
Pour info, il y a plein de renseignements existant déjà sur le forum; suffit de fouiner un peu...
Par exemple : là, ici, ou encore par là (plus orienté graphisme, ce lien-ci)...
Bref&#8230;



ÉDIT : ou encore...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2010)




----------



## macinside (9 Décembre 2010)

tu a aussi reçu ta taxe d'habitation ?


----------



## mistik (9 Décembre 2010)

ranxerox a dit:


> http://bricard.jean.free.fr/Photos/divers/DSC_8132_autoportrait_funèbre_en_hiver_BDef.jpg
> 
> ; )


En tout cas dans le reflet de la vitrine on constate que l'auteur de la photo n'est pas chauve.


----------



## aCLR (9 Décembre 2010)

On ne cite pas les photos&#8230;


----------



## itako (10 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Mr Fon (11 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Arlequin (11 Décembre 2010)

voilou


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2010)

.


----------



## teo (12 Décembre 2010)

Hipstaparty - 5th Floor
​


----------



## freefalling (12 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Arlequin (12 Décembre 2010)

voilou


----------



## maiwen (12 Décembre 2010)

​


----------



## vleroy (14 Décembre 2010)

​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2010)

v...
v, v, v, v, v.......

Un jour, tu as reçu un mail : "enlarge your penis" et, un peu honteux, tu as voulu d'abord essayer la méthode sur ton pouce droit.

C'est ça ?


----------



## vleroy (14 Décembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Un jour, tu as reçu un mail : "enlarge your penis" et, un peu honteux, tu as voulu d'abord essayer la méthode sur ton pouce droit.
> C'est ça ?



tssss tssss je te dirai pas


----------



## DeepDark (15 Décembre 2010)

​
(les traces de séchage, c'est cadeau)​


----------



## vleroy (15 Décembre 2010)

DeepDark a dit:


> (les traces de séchage, c'est cadeau)



_En privé, donc._

@Ponk: finalement, j'ai généralisé le traitement :rose:_






_


----------



## Mops Argo (16 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2010)

Dans les bras du petit bonhomme en mousse !


----------



## tirhum (17 Décembre 2010)

Tu aurais dû faire en plus petit&#8230; 
Histoire qu'on voit mieux...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2010)

.


----------



## freefalling (21 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2010)

JPTK, ton cul finit par manquer


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> JPTK, ton cul finit par manquer


Non. Je suis soudain comblé.


----------



## mado (21 Décembre 2010)

Bien d'accord avec toi Doc..


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Décembre 2010)

Hop là.

Suite, aujourd'hui, à ma découverte de la fonction "statistiques" un peu plus loin dans ce forum, j'ai enfin réalisé un style d'autoportrait que je cherchais à faire sans savoir comment. 
Il s'agit de 55 images superposées (heureusement que je n'ai plus mon vieil ibook, j'aurais du attendre 3 jours avant de voir un résultat. )



​

J'ai du choisir entre trois rendus. 
Du coup, le tryptique c'est fantastique :




Je suis ouvert aux remarques. 
(Et non Fab, je ne suis pas en train de chier, sur les photos. )


----------



## itako (22 Décembre 2010)

j'aime bien la première, le rendu est plutôt pas mal.
Le triptyque par contre passe moins bien.


----------



## gKatarn (22 Décembre 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je suis ouvert aux remarques.



Voilà : c'est une photo par jour, pas 55  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (22 Décembre 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je suis ouvert aux remarques.


Pas mal 
Tu voudrais pas nous expliquer comment t'as fait ça dans "Côté Cuisine"?


----------



## Kleinepopo (22 Décembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> JPTK, ton cul finit par manquer



:love:



DocEvil a dit:


> Non. Je suis soudain comblé.



T'as pas toujours dis ça coquine 



mado a dit:


> Bien d'accord avec toi Doc..



Idem ! :love:

Attendez qu'il revienne avec le devant !


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Décembre 2010)

C'est incroyable cette propension de ce couple aux dimensions communes de nous faire tout un plat sur le braquemard banal et les courbes standard de leur intimité.


----------



## Kleinepopo (22 Décembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> C'est incroyable cette propension de ce couple aux dimensions communes de nous faire tout un plat sur le braquemard banal et les courbes standard de leur intimité.



Certes 
Mais bon c'est le topic AP ici non ? 
Et n'est-ce pas dans le commun qu'on trouve l'exceptionnel ou le séduisant rien qu'à soit ?
Alors pas la peine de jouer les pragmatiques réalistes, je pense que le titre de ce sujet suffit à lui même pour montrer sa banale futilité non ?


----------



## tirhum (22 Décembre 2010)

Kleinepopo a dit:


> Alors pas la peine de jouer les pragmatiques réalistes, je pense que le titre de ce sujet suffit à lui même pour montrer sa banale futilité non ?


Donc...
AP, please !...


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Décembre 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Hop là.
> 
> Suite, aujourd'hui, à ma découverte de la fonction "statistiques" un peu plus loin dans ce forum, j'ai enfin réalisé un style d'autoportrait que je cherchais à faire sans savoir comment.
> Il s'agit de 55 images superposées (heureusement que je n'ai plus mon vieil ibook, j'aurais du attendre 3 jours avant de voir un résultat. )
> ...



Et ça va mieux ta gastro ?
Parce que là t'as l'air de jongler, hein...


----------



## tirhum (23 Décembre 2010)

Fab'... les citations...


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Décembre 2010)

Il est tout nul not'fab, hein? 

Bon, vu que je suis assez inactif en ce moment (ça se voit peut-être  ), un AP.
Même base qu'hier, autre traitement. 
(Promis, après j'arrête)


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Décembre 2010)

C'est une carie, en haut à gauche ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Chaïtan (27 Décembre 2010)

Je ne sais pas dessiner, je ne sais pas écrire, je prend très peu de photo, je ne suis pas une artiste, je ne connais rien à photoshop et tout ce qui lui ressemble...mais lorsque je fais une photo, j'essaie qu'elle me ressemble à un instant t. Lorsque je la travaille, je sais qu'elle ne touchera pas une majorité de gens, la démarche est égoïste. Ce sentiment là me parle, c'est mon autoportrait.


----------



## Bananee. (6 Janvier 2011)

Chaïtan a dit:


> Je ne sais pas dessiner, je ne sais pas écrire, je prend très peu de photo, je ne suis pas une artiste, je ne connais rien à photoshop et tout ce qui lui ressemble...mais lorsque je fais une photo, j'essaie qu'elle me ressemble à un instant t. Lorsque je la travaille, je sais qu'elle ne touchera pas une majorité de gens, la démarche est égoïste. Ce sentiment là me parle, c'est mon autoportrait.



Belle fin.


----------



## vleroy (6 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## 'chon (8 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## freefalling (8 Janvier 2011)




----------



## mado (11 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## stephaaanie (13 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Nephou (16 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Janvier 2011)




----------



## itako (17 Janvier 2011)

Non..


----------



## Macbeth (17 Janvier 2011)




----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2011)

Tsss, tsss...
J't'ai vu plus aimable, déjà !... 

 :love:


----------



## jugnin (18 Janvier 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Tsss, tsss...
> J't'ai vu plus aimable, déjà !...
> 
> :love:



Ouais, cest carrément mal dessiné !


----------



## Macbeth (18 Janvier 2011)

Hu huh ! Bande de p'tits cons !!


----------



## itako (18 Janvier 2011)




----------



## jugnin (18 Janvier 2011)

*20.12.2010/3h33/43.645N-5.072E*​


----------



## 'chon (18 Janvier 2011)

​ 
Avançons masqués dans des décors de rêves
..
​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Janvier 2011)

Fab...  ​


----------



## Xman (19 Janvier 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## vleroy (21 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## da capo (21 Janvier 2011)

cela faisait un petit moment


----------



## 'chon (22 Janvier 2011)

MASQUEE


Mégalo absolue de base---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h47 ----------

MASQUEE


----------



## jugnin (26 Janvier 2011)




----------



## jugnin (28 Janvier 2011)




----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Janvier 2011)

Assumons !

Ceci est un autoportrait de Tibo en Jugnin. D'ailleurs j'en profite pour le remercier de m'avoir prêté son Bob et son visage de Hyène à binocles ​


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2011)

?!...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/membres/jugnin-albums-autres-choses-image6492-dscf5161-2.jpg​





TibomonG4 a dit:


> http://tibomong4.free.fr/prov/Tibohyenebinocle.jpg
> Assumons !​



Je note une certaine ressemblance, vous êtes de la même famile ?


----------



## jpmiss (28 Janvier 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> ?!...


Laisse tomber Titi, moi ça fait 9 ans que j'ai abandonné toute velléité de comprendre les posts de Tibo...


:rateau:


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Janvier 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Laisse tomber Titi, moi ça fait 9 ans que j'ai abandonné toute velléité de comprendre les posts de Tibo...
> 
> 
> :rateau:





Menteur ! 


Elle n'est inscrite que depuis 7 ans et 2 mois.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Janvier 2011)

Seulement!


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2011)

avec un clic en plus grand et plus lourd ​


----------



## joesback (29 Janvier 2011)

Classique!


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2011)




----------



## vleroy (2 Février 2011)

​


----------



## Craquounette (3 Février 2011)

.
.


.
.
_That's the question...​_


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2011)

Craquounette a dit:


> .
> .
> :cool:​.
> .
> _That's the question...​_




Ouaip. T'es bonne.


----------



## da capo (6 Février 2011)

12345


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2011)

modo en mission


----------



## alèm (7 Février 2011)

mackie, depuis le nouvel an, je dois t'avouer un truc : j'ai une très bonne amie psychiatre sur Paris, je pense que tu devrais aller la voir. :affraid:


----------



## DamienLT (11 Février 2011)

J'avais jamais posté ici, donc je viens avec mes gros sabots afin de pourrir un peu ce post. J'ai un peu raboté la photo car j'étais tout nu et je voudrais pas filer des complexes


----------



## tirhum (11 Février 2011)

645.93 Ko (661428 octets)...


----------



## DamienLT (11 Février 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> 645.93 Ko (661428 octets)...



C'est rectifié, toutes mes excuses :rose:


----------



## maiwen (11 Février 2011)

​


----------



## WebOliver (11 Février 2011)




----------



## NightWalker (12 Février 2011)

'tain j'ai cru voir Lightman...


----------



## onmyplanet (17 Février 2011)

​


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2011)




----------



## iMacounet (18 Février 2011)

ptimac a dit:


> J'avais jamais posté ici, donc je viens avec mes gros sabots afin de pourrir un peu ce post. J'ai un peu raboté la photo car j'étais tout nu et je voudrais pas filer des complexes


:sleep:


----------



## DamienLT (18 Février 2011)

Rhooooo il est mauvais !!


----------



## iMacounet (18 Février 2011)

ptimac a dit:


> Rhooooo il est mauvais !!


c'est la phrase "filer des complexes" qui m'a fait sourire.

J'ai mis un ":sleep:" pour ça.


----------



## DamienLT (18 Février 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> c'est la phrase "filer des complexes" qui m'a fait sourire.
> 
> J'ai mis un ":sleep:" pour ça.



Si ça t'a fait sourire c'est déjà ça !


----------



## iMacounet (18 Février 2011)

ptimac a dit:


> Si ça t'a fait sourire c'est déjà ça !


Ouais.


----------



## tirhum (18 Février 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> On a toujours pas vu ta tronche mais on sait déjà ce qu'il y a dedans&#8230;


D'ailleurs s'il veut reposter ici, il va falloir poster un autoportrait...
Ainsi que ceux sur cette page. 


ÉDIT : donc, 4 autoportraits.
Oui, ptimac, tu t'y recolles...


----------



## aCLR (18 Février 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Un cerveau normalement constitué



C'est bien ça qui m'inquiète&#8230;


----------



## DamienLT (18 Février 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Oui, ptimac, tu t'y recolles...



Ouais, ouais ça arrive...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h49 ----------


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2011)

*De loin, dans l'ombre, je vous observe.


*


----------



## aCLR (19 Février 2011)

ptimac a dit:


> Ouais, ouais ça arrive...



Je n'avais rien dis la première fois qu'on s'est vu.
Je parle peu au pieu.
Mais là, face à toi et ta limonade, je ne vois plus que ça.

Faut vraiment que tu changes de coiffure !


----------



## DamienLT (19 Février 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> Je n'avais rien dis la première fois qu'on s'est vu.
> Je parle peu au pieu.
> Mais là, face à toi et ta limonade, je ne vois plus que ça.
> &#8230;
> Faut vraiment que tu changes de coiffure !



Comment ça faut que je change de coiffure ???? Elle est très bien ma coiffure ! Et puis j'ai encore des cheveux MOI !


----------



## Foguenne (19 Février 2011)




----------



## mado (22 Février 2011)

​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2011)

Un de plus : >


----------



## ranxerox (23 Février 2011)




----------



## tirhum (23 Février 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> Un de plus : >


Si tu veux que l'on puisse voir ta bobine...
Il faudrait que l'album qui la contient (dans ton profil), soit "public"...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2011)

On ne cite pas les photos !

'tain, mais que fait la modération ???


----------



## tirhum (23 Février 2011)

Crétin !...


----------



## DamienLT (23 Février 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Si tu veux que l'on puisse voir ta bobine...
> Il faudrait que l'album qui la contient (dans ton profil), soit "public"...



Et les tiennes elles sont où ?


----------



## tirhum (23 Février 2011)

ptimac a dit:


> Et les tiennes elles sont où ?


Plaît-il ?!&#8230;


----------



## DamienLT (23 Février 2011)

Mouais style il a pas compris !!!


----------



## tirhum (23 Février 2011)

ptimac a dit:


> Mouais style il a pas compris !!!


Si j'interviens régulièrement :
- c'est pour rappeler les règles du forum que tout le monde semble oublier régulièrement...
- éteindre les incendies dû aux egos de certains...
- aider les nioubes qui ont du mal à poster des images...
- etc...
Donc, je t'en prie; prend ma place, je ne poste pas ici pour flooder (par contre, toi, là...)
Pour finir, quand c'est posté en vert on lit, on réfléchit et en général, on évite de réécrire derrière.
À moins de vouloir finir dans un cul de basse-fosse.


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2011)




----------



## DamienLT (23 Février 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Donc, je t'en prie; prend ma place, je ne poste pas ici pour flooder (par contre, toi, là...)
> Pour finir, quand c'est posté en vert on lit, on réfléchit et en général, on évite de réécrire derrière.
> À moins de vouloir finir dans un cul de basse-fosse.



Euh un peu agressive la réponse malgré le smiley en fin de paragraphe ! Je pose une simple question auquel j'ai eu le droit à un simple _"Plaît-il ?!"_. Je ne savais pas que de demander à un modérateur si il avait déjà posté une photo était un flood. Je n'ai jamais fait de remarques désobligeantes à ton propos ou tout simplement sur ce fil.

Quant-à réfléchir avant de répondre à une précédente réponse qui à été écrite en vert je ne vois pas pourquoi je ne pourrai répondre par la suite, à moins que l'on est pas le droit de parler ou de répondre à un modérateur, dans ce cas là je n'étais pas au courant des règles (FAQ?) et donc mea culpa !

Bref dernier flood (et post par la même occasion à ce fil) de ma part... tu seras donc tranquille.

Ptimac


----------



## tirhum (23 Février 2011)

Il suffit de remonter (un peu, je te l'accorde) dans le fil et tu verras ma tronche...
Ma réponse un peu sèche est conditionnée par le ton de ta question originelle et de ton deuxième post, rien de plus...
Si on (les modérateurs) se fatigue à écrire régulièrement et en vert, ce n'est pas pour faire joli...
C'est fait pour dire qu'on passe à autre chose; donc acte, maintenant... 
(suite en MP, si tu veux...)
Inutile de te vexer et de "partir", ce n'était pas mon but... 
(et ça ne l'est jamais...)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Si tu veux que l'on puisse voir ta bobine...
> Il faudrait que l'album qui la contient (dans ton profil), soit "public"...



Bon, j'espère qu'avec ton conseil (mea culpa tirhum) tu peux voir ma bobine (quel voltage en fait ? un peu plus il parlait de tronche)  

J'espère que tu supportes d'être chambré de temps en temps 

Un sénior qui aime se fendre le plot 



ptimac a dit:


> Euh un peu agressive la réponse malgré le smiley en fin de paragraphe !
> Bref dernier flood (et post par la même occasion à ce fil) de ma part... tu seras donc tranquille.



Et toi qui me disais qu'ici sur le forum, tu avais trouvé l'endroit pour t'éclater. Faut faire avec l'humour de tous à ce moment là ... En plus il me semble qu'il s'excuse en demi teinte



> Inutile de te vexer et de "partir", ce n'était pas mon but...
> (et ça ne l'est jamais...)


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Février 2011)

Sauf qu'un modérateur n'a pas à s'excuser de modérer.
Faudrait voir à pas tout confondre non plus.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Sauf qu'un modérateur n'a pas à s'excuser de modérer.
> Faudrait voir à pas tout confondre non plus.



Et pourtant il l'a fait en demi teinte ... chapeau donc

(un ancien patron de salle du temps ou Windows offrait ce service)


----------



## tirhum (24 Février 2011)

Autoportraits, please...
*Maintenant !&#8230;*


----------



## itako (24 Février 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2011)

In the forest


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> In the forest​



En attendant, c'est assez risqué de se pencher ainsi sur le fion de Hulk...


----------



## Margauxfk (25 Février 2011)

Bah tiens, on me croit pas quand je dis que je suis une fille...


----------



## itako (25 Février 2011)

Y'en à un qui a pris du niveau à ce que je vois


----------



## vleroy (26 Février 2011)

​


----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2011)

Margauxfk a dit:


> Bah tiens, on me croit pas quand je dis que je suis une fille...



Ca prouve rien, j'en vois tous les jours sur la prom' qui pourraient aussi bien faire illusion.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca prouve rien, j'en vois tous les jours sur la prom' qui pourraient aussi bien faire illusion.



Ouais, les proms ils te font croire qu'ils sont des filles pour t'amadouer et que tu leur file la pièce, mais en fait c'est des mecs.

Mais bon, de là à vouloir systématiquement foutre tous les proms dehors, je dis non ! C'est trop !

Les proms aussi ont le droit à la liberté, même si on dirait des filles.


----------



## ari51 (27 Février 2011)

*La colère est une courte folie.*



 ​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2011)

Let me be your gentle nightmare-Denis.


----------



## thunderheart (27 Février 2011)

Voir la pièce jointe 51322


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> Un chauve 'achement concerné par kekchose





ari51 a dit:


> Un pas vraiment chevelu qui fait des grimaces





thunderheart a dit:


> Un autre chauve qu'à pas l'air plus content que les deux autres



C'est une secte ?


----------



## da capo (27 Février 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est une secte ?



qu'on les bannisse !


----------



## alèm (27 Février 2011)




----------



## Nephou (27 Février 2011)

​_Untitled by nephou, on Flickr_


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2011)

Ah ouais.
Bah avec ou sans cheveux, ça sue la joie d'vivre, ici.
Hé, hé.


----------



## Selune (27 Février 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2011)

Un petit air de Mathilde


----------



## vleroy (28 Février 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est une secte ?



Tu m'as bien regardé? 



​


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2011)

Justement, oui.


----------



## jahrom (28 Février 2011)

mado a dit:


> neige ou vodka ?



Dans les deux cas faut une bonne descente.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2011)

Mais tout le monde a investi dans un appareil picture ? J'aurai l'air ridicule si je poste une des mes photos prises de mon tattoo


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Mars 2011)

Lady_potsy a dit:


> Mais tout le monde a investi dans un appareil picture ? J'aurai l'air ridicule si je poste une des mes photos prises de mon tattoo


Pas plus que maintenant, rassure-toi.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2011)

En même temps, rien ne _t'oblige_ vraiment à poster ici, si ?
Par contre, si tu le fais sans photo de toi, tu vas te faire taper sur les doigts.


----------



## tirhum (1 Mars 2011)

Hmmmm&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## jugnin (1 Mars 2011)

_Tant va la cruche à leau, quà la fin quoi déjà ?_​


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Mars 2011)

Ca va pas mieux ta myxomatose ?


----------



## jugnin (1 Mars 2011)

Bah, ça saigne moins souvent, déjà


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2011)

'tain, mais comment que tu dois avoir un bon appareil picture pour faire des photos pixel de folie madness comme ça !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> En même temps, rien ne _t'oblige_ vraiment à poster ici, si ?
> Par contre, si tu le fais sans photo de toi, tu vas te faire taper sur les doigts.



Ah bon par qui ? Un overdosé ? lol De toute façon je ressemble à mon avatar !  C'est moi tout craché !


----------



## tirhum (1 Mars 2011)

Lady_potsy a dit:


> Ah bon par qui ? Un overdosé ?


Nan, par moi, par exemple&#8230;
On se calme sur la parlotte, please ?!... 
Merci&#8230;


----------



## Chaïtan (1 Mars 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> _Tant va la cruche à leau, quà la fin quoi déjà ?_



* Elle nous les brise ??? *


----------



## 'chon (1 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## da capo (1 Mars 2011)

un masque de cuir, un arlequin, offert par mon maître malade et moi.


----------



## Arlequin (1 Mars 2011)

plait il ?


----------



## kisbizz (1 Mars 2011)




----------



## Dendrimere (1 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Nan, par moi, par exemple&#8230;
> On se calme sur la parlotte, please ?!...
> Merci&#8230;



Ok bon voilà =), soyez indulgent ça vient de mon téléphone huhu

http://i69.servimg.com/u/f69/12/69/49/80/mwa10.jpg


----------



## boodou (1 Mars 2011)

C'est le modo du coin qui va apprécier


----------



## tirhum (1 Mars 2011)

Lady_potsy a dit:


> Ok bon voilà =), soyez indulgent ça vient de mon téléphone huhu


Par contre, chère "Lady" ton image est trop lourde (cf consignes de portfolio)...  



boodou a dit:


> C'est le modo du coin qui va apprécier


Moui ?!... yvos ?!...


----------



## boodou (1 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Par contre, chère "Lady" ton image est trop lourde



Il sait parler aux femmes ce tirhum !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Par contre, chère "Lady" ton image est trop lourde (cf consignes de portfolio)...



Ah désolé, en l'hébergeant, j'ai choisi une taille adaptée au forum, je n'ai pas fait attention au poids, je pensais que la redimension le ferait pour moi...:rose: décidément...


----------



## tirhum (2 Mars 2011)

Il vaut mieux redimensionner soi-même... 
Les divers hébergeurs proposent des redimensionnements un peu&#8230; aléatoires, au final&#8230; 


> Prenez Garde à GalleryMac et à flickr qui  ré-optimise les photos. Nous vous demanderons aussi de ne pas citer les  photos ou images pour les mêmes raisons.





Lady_potsy a dit:


> :rose:


Je te pardonne !...


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Mars 2011)

Lady_potsy a dit:


> mon téléphone huhu



Ah ils ont des téléphones maintenant ?
Je croyais qu'ils ne faisaient que de la colle...



Et pour ne pas QUE flooder


----------



## subsole (2 Mars 2011)

Lady_potsy a dit:


> Ok bon voilà =), soyez indulgent ça vient de mon téléphone huhu
> 
> http://i69.servimg.com/u/f69/12/69/49/80/mwa10.jpg



C'est une jolie vue plongeante. ^^


----------



## maiwen (2 Mars 2011)

subsole a dit:


> C'est une jolie vue plongeante. ^^



Ah bah c'est bien au cas où on avait raté maintenant on va pouvoir faire plus attention  merci !


----------



## toys (3 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5291/5482539591_5d1f62c84c.jpg​



mais qu'es que tu fait ici toi?


----------



## alèm (3 Mars 2011)

subsole a dit:


> C'est une jolie vue plongeante. ^^



en gros, tu veux dire qu'elle a de jolies seins ? 



toys a dit:


> mais qu'es que tu fait ici toi?



je t'en pose des questions ? attends que je vienne te tirer les oreilles, ça va saigner, ça va être grétigné


----------



## subsole (3 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> en gros, tu veux dire qu'elle a de jolies seins ?


Aurais tu un problème avec la définition de "vue plongeante" ? ^^
D'une manière générale, la vue plongeante produit un effet d'aplatissement des scènes photographiées. Il faut donc compenser cette perte de relief par d'autres éléments d'intérêt, une belle lumière, une bonne composition, la mise en valeurs de structures particulières, etc. 
Par exemple, sur cette photo on compense la perte de relief par la multiplication d'autres éléments d'intérêt avec mise en valeurs de structures. :style:


----------



## da capo (3 Mars 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Par exemple, sur cette photo on compense la perte de relief par la multiplication d'autres éléments d'intérêt avec mise en valeurs de structures. :style:



Et tu es où dans cet autoportrait ?
J'ai du mal à me faire une idée.


----------



## subsole (3 Mars 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Et tu es où dans cet autoportrait ?
> J'ai du mal à me faire une idée.



Juste sous la bâche noire, pile en dessous du 8.


----------



## tirhum (3 Mars 2011)

5 posts...
Pas d'autoportraits...


----------



## da capo (3 Mars 2011)

il a peut-être besoin d'un exemple ?


----------



## GEREM57 (3 Mars 2011)

Voilà pour moi :


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2011)

Lady_potsy a dit:


> Ok bon voilà =), soyez indulgent ça vient de mon téléphone huhu
> 
> http://i69.servimg.com/u/f69/12/69/49/80/mwa10.jpg



OK - mais pourquoi tu fais la gueule - Cléopatre
Ça ne colle pas avec tes posts, cet air grave - Scotch
Es-tu sûre que c'est toi - marque de distributeur ?

C'est facile de sourire, pourtant, agad' : 






Hé, hé, hé...
Je suis le psychopathe kawai !


----------



## thunderheart (4 Mars 2011)

Ponk, t'es qu'un poseur :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> OK - mais pourquoi tu fais la gueule - Cléopatre
> Ça ne colle pas avec tes posts, cet air grave - Scotch
> Es-tu sûre que c'est toi - marque de distributeur ?
> 
> ...



Elles me sont destinées ces questions ? lol Je ne suis pas Chantal Goya


----------



## toys (4 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> je t'en pose des questions ? attends que je vienne te tirer les oreilles, ça va saigner, ça va être grétigné



ha je t'attend de pied ferme.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> http://idisk.me.com/olivierdetraz/Public/autoptimanche.jpg
> 
> ​




C'est classe, tu me fais penser à un acteur de feuilleton, genre "Plus belle la vie"


----------



## alèm (6 Mars 2011)

tu sais, un jour, faudrait que tu lises ce message, le premier du sujet. ça pourrait te servir.

enfin moi je dis ça je ne suis plus modérateur ici&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2011)

Ne pas citer les photos... 






WebOliver a dit:


> Je connais pas, on n'a pas la télé en Suisse.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Mars 2011)

Lady_potsy a dit:


> C'est classe, tu me fais penser à un acteur de feuilleton, genre "Plus belle la vie"



Je connais pas, on n'a pas la télé en Suisse.


----------



## ari51 (6 Mars 2011)

*Barbe.*
​(Avec toutes mes excuses en prime) 
222.25 Ko (227582 octets)


----------



## alèm (6 Mars 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je connais pas, on n'a pas la télé en Suisse.



ouais, en même temps, 25 images/seconde c'est un peu rapide pour vous ! 

la photo suivante est faite avec le matos de travail&#8230; (ouais, à moins de 8 appareils photos je ne sais rien faire !  )




il clique pour voir en plus grand
tiens, j'ai maigri depuis&#8230; ​


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2011)

ari51 a dit:


> *Barbe.
> 
> *http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/7047/dsc0004jx.jpg
> ​
> 222.25 Ko (227582 octets)&#8230;


On va finir par effacer, systématiquement, les posts dont les photos  dépassent le poids autorisé; c'est ce que vous voulez ?!... 
(je ne parle pas que pour ari)...
Une p'tite vérification après avoir posté, please, merci.


----------



## alèm (6 Mars 2011)

prout !


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> prout !


Aucune éducation, ces étrangers !


----------



## Nephou (6 Mars 2011)

Tatouages by nephou, on Flickr​


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2011)

Go Fuck Yourself !​


----------



## tirhum (15 Mars 2011)




----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mars 2011)

peux pas te bouler, mais génial :love:


----------



## Arlequin (15 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> peux pas te bouler, mais génial :love:



c'est fait :love::love::love:


----------



## tirhum (15 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> peux pas te bouler, mais génial :love:





Arlequin a dit:


> c'est fait :love::love::love:


Merci... 
Tout le problème est d'arriver à faire ces p*tains de grimaces !... :rateau:
J'y ai passé 20mn et heureusement que mes voisins ne peuvent pas me voir...


----------



## thunderheart (15 Mars 2011)

Coup d'boule aussi 
Très drôle pour une fois :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> J'y ai passé 20mn


 
Et dire que pendant ce temps-là, il y en a qui se tuent au boulot !!!
Ah, ces artistes...


----------



## Craquounette (15 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> J'y ai passé 20mn...



20mn pour poster et même pas fichu de centrer l'image


----------



## Romuald (15 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> peux pas te bouler, mais génial :love:



Pas mieux :rose:

Non seulement on nous retire les rouges, mais on ne peut pas utiliser les verts comme on le sent...


----------



## Fìx (15 Mars 2011)

J'veux pas dire..... mais l'image fait 156ko......


----------



## tirhum (15 Mars 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> J'veux pas dire..... mais l'image fait 156ko......


149.45 Ko (153033 octets) 
Bon, j'voudrais pas paraître rabat-joie... 
Mais maintenant que mon ego a été flatté style: ), ce serait bien de
Vous mettre les doigts dans le nez décarcasser pour poster un AP...


----------



## da capo (15 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Bon, j'voudrais pas paraître rabat-joie...
> Mais maintenant que mon ego a été flatté style: ), ce serait bien de
> Vous mettre les doigts dans le nez décarcasser pour poster un AP...



A près ça ?
Après ce sommet !

Non, faut ouvrir un nouveau fil des Autoportraits !
une V2.


----------



## Craquounette (15 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Vous mettre les doigts dans le nez décarcasser pour poster un AP...



Le chef a parlé!



​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Mars 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> J'veux pas dire.....



Ben alors tu le dis pas.....


----------



## iMacounet (15 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Merci...
> Tout le problème est d'arriver à faire ces p*tains de grimaces !... :rateau:
> J'y ai passé 20mn et heureusement que mes voisins ne peuvent pas me voir...


Coup d'boule, j'ai adoré.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2011)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mars 2011)

Khyu a dit:


> Le front



Oui... Ça commence à marquer...
Mais il paraît que seuls les imbéciles heureux ne font pas de rides


----------



## GroDan (22 Mars 2011)

sténopé bien sûr
la signature est là pour qui veux en savoir plus....​


----------



## alèm (22 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2011)

Tu as l'air fatigué.
Je me demande si tu ne fais pas trop de vélo en ville.


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Mars 2011)

Ah! les centrales nucléaires nantaises....


----------



## alèm (22 Mars 2011)

faut que j'arrête de nager dans l'Erdre&#8230;


----------



## DeepDark (22 Mars 2011)

rhââ la série là  :love:





Clic pour le son qui va avec​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2011)




----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mars 2011)

Sympa ton cadre photo USB


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2011)

Ouais , t'as vu , il y a même des effets !


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mars 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ouais , t'as vu , il y a même des effets !


C'est bien foutu! On croirait une coloscopie!


----------



## vleroy (25 Mars 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est bien foutu! On croirait une *coloscopie*!



Encore? décidément t'en fais une spécialité?


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mars 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est bien foutu! On croirait une coloscopie!



Tu dis ça à cause du merdeux qu'on distingue à peine?


----------



## tirhum (25 Mars 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tu dis ça à cause du merdeux qu'on distingue à peine?


Polop !... 
Va plutôt t'occuper du _chinois suisse autiste qui ne sait pas citer et lire_, toi... 

On va s'arrêter là, avant les "glissades"...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tu dis ça à cause du merdeux qu'on distingue à peine?



Pas de ma faute , les effets sont mal foutus .


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2011)

Tiens ?
C'est quoi ce bouton ?


----------



## ranxerox (4 Avril 2011)




----------



## madaniso (4 Avril 2011)

Abuser de Photoshop n'est pas péché.


----------



## gKatarn (4 Avril 2011)

alèm a dit:


>



T'as mauvaise mine tu sais


----------



## vleroy (4 Avril 2011)

madaniso a dit:


> Abuser de Photoshop n'est pas péché.



L'utiliser correctement non plus


----------



## tirhum (4 Avril 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> L'utiliser correctement non plus


Un p'tit tutorial ou un cours magistral, peut-être ?!&#8230;
Nan,on passe à autre chose.
(que nous n'ayons pas encore une énième "histoire" à gérer&#8230
Merci.


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> T'as mauvaise mine tu sais








c'est vrai ​


----------



## GrInGoo (4 Avril 2011)

Cette peau, un excellent bokeh


----------



## iMacounet (4 Avril 2011)

T'aurais pu te raser quand même. ->


----------



## teo (5 Avril 2011)

(clic-image pour la série)
​


----------



## jahrom (5 Avril 2011)

C'est devenu un repère à islamiste ici !!


----------



## pascalady971 (5 Avril 2011)

jahrom a dit:


> C'est devenu un repère à islamiste ici !!



Fait gaffe,  tu vas te prendre une fatwa


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2011)

jahrom a dit:


> C'est devenu un repère à islamiste ici !!


Syndicaliste plutôt, tendance 70's.


----------



## ScubaARM (7 Avril 2011)

Pas franchement un AP car avec mes "gros gants mapa" pas facile de tenir l'APN, mais le coeur y est






​


----------



## jahrom (7 Avril 2011)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Pas franchement un AP car avec mes "gros gants mapa" pas facile de tenir l'APN, mais le coeur y est
> 
> 
> ​





T'es au Japon ?


----------



## vleroy (8 Avril 2011)

​:rose:


----------



## Niconemo (11 Avril 2011)




----------



## alèm (11 Avril 2011)

DocEvil a dit:


> Syndicaliste plutôt, tendance 70's.








​


----------



## jahrom (11 Avril 2011)




----------



## boodou (11 Avril 2011)

C'est la nouvelle campagne pour Optic 2000 ?


----------



## jahrom (11 Avril 2011)

boodou a dit:


> C'est la nouvelle campagne pour Optic 2000 ?



Avec comme slogan : 2 paires achetées, 1 paire pour votre morveux.

@teo : clairo, ça pousse vite ces choses la !! :love: (quand tu veux tu passes dans not' quartier pour un apéro )


----------



## onmyplanet (14 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## da capo (14 Avril 2011)

@tirhum : mais je t'emmer&#8230;!!!!


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2011)

ça lui va bien la barbe au mafioso&#8230;


----------



## vleroy (16 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## kaos (16 Avril 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## jahrom (4 Mai 2011)

Ce soir, minuit, 7 ans de macgé pour moi...
Rien à changé... enfin presque.


----------



## jugnin (4 Mai 2011)

C&#8217;est absolument horrible.


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mai 2011)

L'enfant caché de Picasso :love:


----------



## itako (7 Mai 2011)

Moi et mon copain le nouveau boitier.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mai 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2011)

itako a dit:


> Moi et mon copain le nouveau boitier.



Ben Sherman c'est de la bombe bébé ! :love:



iDuck a dit:


>



Damard, un peu moins.


----------



## mado (8 Mai 2011)

Tiens, c'est pour toi Romain. Pour te rappeler où se trouve une clavicule.. 

Tu me manques 




​


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mai 2011)




----------



## 'chon (13 Mai 2011)

Revue Noir​





​


----------



## Vivid (13 Mai 2011)

jahrom a dit:


> Ce soir, minuit, 7 ans de macgé pour moi...
> Rien à changé... enfin presque.



c'est le japon qui vous donne cette inspiration...


----------



## jahrom (19 Mai 2011)




----------



## vleroy (19 Mai 2011)

Mouais, la découpe est vraiment au scalpel 
tiens un maître du genre sur Flickr (ap et transformation de l'image) :love:


----------



## jahrom (19 Mai 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> Mouais, la découpe est vraiment au scalpel
> tiens un maître du genre sur Flickr (ap et transformation de l'image) :love:



Je sais, c'est à chier, mais j'ai fait avec les moyens du bord au taf. (un PC, gimp, et 2 minutes...)
Et c'est déjà un miracle d'obtenir ce résultat


----------



## kaos (21 Mai 2011)

Jahrom , je te déconseille de toucher un pc comme ça ...  tu t'es protégé au moins ? tu as mis des gants ? Avec autant d'expérience , je pensais pas que tu annoncerais publiquement que tu trompais ton mac .  Les modos auraient pu virer ta photo tu sais ! t'as de la chance d'etre connu , mais fais attention à l'avenir .


----------



## vleroy (21 Mai 2011)

Le goudron et les plumes, c'était pas mal pour ça


----------



## kaos (21 Mai 2011)

Jahrom est sur le forum depuis un bal , allé , on lui laisse une chance , pour Gimp passons , mais utiliser un Pc et l'annoncer sur Macgé ! 1 er avertissement , qu'on t'y reprenne pas


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2011)

kaos a dit:


>



Mec, si t'arrives à pécho avec ct'image, je me coupe une bourse.


----------



## yvos (22 Mai 2011)

_On revient aux autoportraits s'il vous plait. _


----------



## da capo (24 Mai 2011)




----------



## jugnin (24 Mai 2011)

Ah, bah on devait être à la même soirée.


----------



## boodou (24 Mai 2011)

da capo a dit:


> on voit pas bien



C'est une coloscopie ?


----------



## vleroy (24 Mai 2011)

boodou a dit:


> C'est une coloscopie ?



il me semble que l'expression a été déposée par un certain jpmiss


----------



## macinside (25 Mai 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah, bah on devait être à la même soirée.



EDF t'a couper le courant ? 


pour pas flooder


----------



## alèm (25 Mai 2011)

macinside a dit:


> pour pas flooder
> photo avec son X100 tout neuf



ouais enfin, tu floodes d'une autre manière, déjà 3 sujets !


----------



## boodou (25 Mai 2011)




----------



## jugnin (26 Mai 2011)

Contrairement à mackie, tu penses à mettre le viseur sur ton oeil ouvert.


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Mai 2011)

Hin hin!


----------



## ranxerox (26 Mai 2011)




----------



## Mr Chen (27 Mai 2011)

Ma ptite contrib:


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Mai 2011)

Me voici


----------



## vleroy (30 Mai 2011)

je préfère ton avatar, va savoir pourquoi :rateau:


----------



## bcommeberenice (1 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## vleroy (1 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## ranxerox (3 Juin 2011)




----------



## GroDan (9 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## vleroy (15 Juin 2011)

Ah c'est pas un X100 mais bon 






*Acros 100*
​


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2011)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juin 2011)




----------



## kaos (22 Juin 2011)

Et si je boude ? ça donne quoi ?


----------



## Spyro (22 Juin 2011)

6 ans après je fais toujours coucou dans le rouleau.






Coucou


----------



## kaos (22 Juin 2011)




----------



## onmyplanet (24 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Juin 2011)




----------



## kaos (25 Juin 2011)

Bon allé , je boude :mouais:


----------



## freefalling (28 Juin 2011)




----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## Macbeth (30 Juin 2011)




----------



## kaos (2 Juillet 2011)




----------



## ranxerox (3 Juillet 2011)




----------



## da capo (3 Juillet 2011)

.....


----------



## kaos (4 Juillet 2011)

Alors petite fille , on à peur du noir ?


​


----------



## Jose Culot (6 Juillet 2011)




----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2011)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## vleroy (17 Juillet 2011)

​


----------



## mado (18 Juillet 2011)

​


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2011)




----------



## IceandFire (23 Juillet 2011)

boodou a dit:


> http://imageshack.us/m/863/3923/coucoumackie.jpg



c'est un club ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h53 ----------




macinside a dit:


> EDF t'a couper le courant ?
> 
> 
> pour pas flooder
> ...



AH ben oui !!!


----------



## jahrom (23 Juillet 2011)

IceandFire a dit:


> c'est un club ?



Non, c'est la marque des bons.


----------



## bcommeberenice (24 Juillet 2011)

​


----------



## da capo (24 Juillet 2011)




----------



## vleroy (28 Juillet 2011)

​


----------



## teo (28 Juillet 2011)

*Hipstamatic* Lucifer VI + Cano Cafenol​


----------



## thunderheart (3 Août 2011)

Voir la pièce jointe 66572


----------



## pat13 (5 Août 2011)




----------



## Jose Culot (5 Août 2011)

Voyons ce qu'en pense ImageShack


----------



## vleroy (7 Août 2011)

Pourquoi ça marche pas??? ​


----------



## vleroy (19 Août 2011)

​


----------



## 'chon (21 Août 2011)

Une pièce, 2 fenêtres, un regard..​






bientôt quelque chose comme de l'art...  sûrement
​


----------



## Candyce (1 Septembre 2011)

_edit : une par jour/ membre (cf post #1)._

Oups ^^'


----------



## esope (1 Septembre 2011)

Candyce a dit:


> sourire en coin



C'est dommage que Nancy soit loin du Sud... 



PPF©:





parce que les tests lumière faut bien les faire...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2011)

Candyce a dit:


> _edit : une par jour/ membre (cf post #1)._
> 
> Oups ^^'



Tu manques de confiance en toi ou tu veux te faire pleurnicher de joie ?
Y'a que des pervers ici. A commencer par mackie.
Faut pas rester. 
De rien. Bisous.


----------



## joanes (2 Septembre 2011)

oukisson les pervers ??? :mouais:  ​


----------



## Chococed (2 Septembre 2011)




----------



## dofre b (3 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Chococed (3 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Candyce (4 Septembre 2011)

Parce que le blond; c'est cool !


----------



## Chococed (4 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2011)




----------



## yvos (5 Septembre 2011)

_Mouais  _


----------



## Candyce (5 Septembre 2011)

Une dernière avec les cheveux noirs


----------



## akegata (6 Septembre 2011)

Voir la pièce jointe 70402


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (6 Septembre 2011)

​


----------



## Calderan (6 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Jose Culot (9 Septembre 2011)

Santé...


----------



## Arlequin (9 Septembre 2011)

hips

à la tienne


----------



## iMacounet (9 Septembre 2011)

_L'abus d'alcool est dangereux pour la santé, mangez cinq fruits et légumes par jour. _

Le raisin, et les cereales contenues dans vos brevages ne sont pas pris en compte.


----------



## monoeil (9 Septembre 2011)

Sinon, le ptit truc *verre*, là après ton ordonnance, c'est toi ?


----------



## vleroy (10 Septembre 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Le raisin, et les cereales contenues dans vos brevages ne sont pas pris en compte.



ouais bah en terme de polyphénols, c'est très bon, alors hein 
regarde d'ailleurs, ça nous donne bon teint


----------



## Macbeth (11 Septembre 2011)




----------



## mado (13 Septembre 2011)

​


----------



## jahrom (14 Septembre 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> _L'abus d'alcool est dangereux pour la santé, mangez cinq fruits et légumes par jour. _



Bah c'est ce qu'ils font. Une petite Prune, une petite poire,....


----------



## iMacounet (18 Septembre 2011)

jahrom a dit:


> Bah c'est ce qu'ils font. Une petite Prune, une petite poire,....


Ouais, mais bon.


----------



## jogary (18 Septembre 2011)

Hye !

De profil !


----------



## yvos (18 Septembre 2011)

_On te laisse le bénéfice du doute même s'il n'y en a aucun mais ici, on poste des autoportraits _(et pas motoportrait ).


----------



## jogary (18 Septembre 2011)

yvos a dit:


> _On te laisse le bénéfice du doute même s'il n'y en a aucun mais ici, on poste des autoportraits _(et pas motoportrait ).



Pardon, la prochaine sera bien un autoportrait...dès que j'aurai mon mac...

Mille excuses, merci


----------



## fanougym (18 Septembre 2011)




----------



## vleroy (23 Septembre 2011)

Quelques rigolades avec l'instax mini 7s de fujifilm 

Parce que le meilleur appareil, c'est celui que vous tenez dans les mains.​


----------



## momo-fr (23 Septembre 2011)

Sans Intax 






​


----------



## Macbeth (24 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Septembre 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> Parce que le meilleur appareil, c'est celui que vous tenez dans les mains.



C'est ce que dit Rocco, non ?


----------



## akegata (1 Octobre 2011)

Voir la pièce jointe 73182


----------



## GroDan (2 Octobre 2011)

Mais si, je suis dedans ! La preuve ​


----------



## joanes (2 Octobre 2011)

​


----------



## Nephou (3 Octobre 2011)




----------



## kolargol31 (12 Octobre 2011)




----------



## jpmiss (12 Octobre 2011)

Toi on voit tout de suite que t'es du genre à chanter en Fa en Sol!


----------



## kolargol31 (12 Octobre 2011)

..........


----------



## yvos (12 Octobre 2011)

_Craignant quelque peu la réponse  , je vous engage à continuer par MP ou message visiteur. Merci _


----------



## vleroy (18 Octobre 2011)

premiers instants avec ma Sinar P, un pola :love: le pied ​


----------



## ScubaARM (22 Octobre 2011)

Je viens de revoir Shining ce soir ..... énormissime comme d'hab, alors je refais surface






​


----------



## thunderheart (6 Novembre 2011)

Voir la pièce jointe 78012


----------



## ergu (6 Novembre 2011)




----------



## aCLR (6 Novembre 2011)




----------



## vleroy (9 Novembre 2011)

​
Ca va cracher du portrait  :love:


----------



## ergu (11 Novembre 2011)




----------



## maiwen (14 Novembre 2011)

​


----------



## itako (20 Novembre 2011)




----------



## vleroy (20 Novembre 2011)

​
Mais pourquoi donc que cette photo est si floue? Y clique 

Et n'hésitez pas à nous rejoindre et même participer aux Echappées Belles!


----------



## bcommeberenice (25 Novembre 2011)




----------



## akegata (25 Novembre 2011)

​


----------



## yvos (26 Novembre 2011)




----------



## vleroy (27 Novembre 2011)

Mamiya RB67  90mm  f/11  1/250 
Acros 100  Dev LC 29​
_Et comme je n'avais pas de câble synchro entre le vieux coucou et les deux cobras, voilà, la technique utilisée! _


----------



## Dendrimere (27 Novembre 2011)




----------



## onmyplanet (8 Décembre 2011)

​


----------



## mado (10 Décembre 2011)

​


----------



## schwebb (11 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Mr_Krank (15 Décembre 2011)

Autoportrait salle de bains @ Lifon
P'titPapaNoël, si je t'attrape, j'tecule...


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Nephou (17 Décembre 2011)

HIP_345650273.405057 by Nephou, on Flickr​


----------



## kisbizz (23 Décembre 2011)

quand dans la voiture on ne peux pas faire autres ...


----------



## Arlequin (23 Décembre 2011)

kisbizz a dit:


> en 2012 Je vais tout changer ... TOUT !!!





kisbizz a dit:


> bah, pourquoi ?:sick:



mais non, surtout ne change rien princess :love:


----------



## freefalling (24 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2012)

​


----------



## macinside (1 Janvier 2012)

soyons sérieux 5 minutes


----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2012)

:affraid: :affraid:


Mackie : tu fais peur ! 
Khyu : tu mériterais que je te renvoie ton message de l'autre jour !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Janvier 2012)

Dubitatif !!!!! :rateau:






ps : ce n'est pas un grain de beauté que j'ai sur le front, c'est un de ces p..... d'oiseaux qui a ch....


----------



## schwebb (5 Janvier 2012)




----------



## da capo (7 Janvier 2012)

@sly: attention, je mords !


----------



## boodou (17 Janvier 2012)




----------



## momo-fr (17 Janvier 2012)

Un graf du jour






​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Janvier 2012)




----------



## vleroy (19 Janvier 2012)

c'est pas normal, il vieillit pas thebig 

C'est conforme à la charte?


----------



## Nephou (19 Janvier 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> _croisement improbable Clapton / Knopfler
> _



A ben dans « autoportrait » il y a « au top », pas de doute


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Janvier 2012)

vleroy a dit:


> c'est pas normal, il vieillit pas thebig


En fait, quand je suis né, j'étais déjà comme ça !:rateau:
ps : ça dépend de la photo... là, je fais bien mon âge !


----------



## boodou (19 Janvier 2012)

Tu jouais dans "Retour vers le futur" non ?


----------



## vleroy (19 Janvier 2012)

Nephou a dit:


> A ben dans « autoportrait » il y a « au top », pas de doute



ok ZZtop 



boodou a dit:


> Tu jouais dans "Retour vers le futur" non ?



suis un peu  

on te parle de ZZtop


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Janvier 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


>



BooOOOOooOOooorn to be WiiiIIIIIiiIIiiiiiiiiiiIIiiIIIIiiiiIiiild


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2012)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Janvier 2012)

ha ben... Zebig est un gamin finalement...  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


>



il a pris un coup de vieux mark knopfler


----------



## jugnin (20 Janvier 2012)




----------



## boodou (20 Janvier 2012)




----------



## 'chon (31 Janvier 2012)

*Auto-portrait d'un animal domestiqué en posture décalée*






_Au clair de la_ _lune _

​


----------



## JPTK (1 Février 2012)

C'est une photo de ta ch... ? 








pardon :rose:


----------



## da capo (1 Février 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est une photo de ta ch... ?



Oui, franchement, tu aurais pu enlever tous ces cheveux sur ta ch emise


----------



## 'chon (1 Février 2012)

Faites-pas chier!

(hé toi l'italien! tu retires tes poils avant de te prendre en photo? hein!) bon!

J'déconne..! (c'est tout mimi ces petites réactions.. )


----------



## vleroy (1 Février 2012)

D'habitude, je suis très client de tes images très décalées.
Là non. (pour moi bien sûr et sans aucune animosité  )
ch* ou pas.


----------



## 'chon (1 Février 2012)

Oui c'est dégueulasse comme travail, c'est un problème..! 
Par contre, non, t'es pas client, je l'sais.

Et y'a qu'un chauve sur mon trottoir :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2012)

mais mais mais !


----------



## 'chon (1 Février 2012)

2! :rose:


----------



## da capo (1 Février 2012)

et puis merde !

mon ap est le plus beau depuis bien longtemps.

donc !

voilà

 <- juste pour dire que cette réaction est dérisoire et potentiellement humoristique


----------



## 'chon (1 Février 2012)

Mais oui bordel de merde! Oui t'es très beau!

Voilà!  :love:

((((et même avec des poils au cul.. )))


----------



## JPTK (2 Février 2012)

Bon mesdames et messieurs, si on revenait aux AP   
(je suis caca boudin mais bon ça ira bien hein...)


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Février 2012)

5 AP d'un coup !


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Février 2012)

J'ai toujours su que Toumaï n'était pas une vraie blonde


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Février 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai toujours su que Toumaï n'était pas une vraie blonde



Mais tu peux poster, tu as un logement connecté ? pas comme tes coreligionnaires sitcomiens ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Février 2012)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Mais tu peux poster, tu as un logement connecté ? pas comme tes coreligionnaires sitcomiens ?



Mais dis-moi, tu regardes des choses vachement intelligentes à la télé...


----------



## vleroy (17 Février 2012)

bah quoi? ouais j'ai changé de madame   par contre je reste fidèle à mon fujica ​


----------



## kisbizz (17 Février 2012)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Février 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai toujours su que Toumaï n'était pas une vraie blonde



Certes... Mais c'est une vraie grassouillette... :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Février 2012)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Certes... Mais c'est une vraie grassouillette... :love:



héhé... à la grosse ("ou ça une grosse ?"), pas loin d'une demi tonne sur la photo je pense... :rateau:
ceci dit, il a des battoirs à pas trop se laisser emmerder...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Février 2012)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> héhé... à la grosse ("ou ça une grosse ?"), pas loin d'une demi tonne sur la photo je pense... :rateau:
> ceci dit, il a des battoirs à pas trop se laisser emmerder...



On se fait un restau sur Marseille, ma grande ?
Tu as toujours mon tel ?


----------



## da capo (21 Février 2012)

pensez à envoyer une photo : depuis le temps, qui sait si vous vous reconnaitrez


----------



## Foguenne (25 Février 2012)

J'ai ressorti mon matos de studio. Mon APN + retardateur était sur un pied, mon fils derrière l'appareil pour attirer le regard de la bête.


----------



## 'chon (11 Mars 2012)

_ *You say yes, i say no..
You say stop and i say go..
go, go!*


_


----------



## onmyplanet (11 Mars 2012)

​


----------



## ergu (11 Mars 2012)




----------



## jahrom (12 Mars 2012)




----------



## GroDan (15 Mars 2012)

​


----------



## ranxerox (17 Mars 2012)




----------



## TiteLine (17 Mars 2012)




----------



## thunderheart (17 Mars 2012)

Voir la pièce jointe 91372


----------



## Lio70 (28 Mars 2012)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Mars 2012)

Haaaa, c'est vrai qu'une bonne petite pipe.........


----------



## jahrom (29 Mars 2012)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Haaaa, c'est vrai qu'une bonne petite pipe.........



Surtout pendant qu'on surf sur Macgé ! :love:









Hein ? Mais non chérie, j'ai rien dit continue....


----------



## 'chon (30 Mars 2012)

Attention, l'ordinateur trop chaud sur les roupettes c'est pas bon.. ! j'ai entendu dire..


----------



## yvos (30 Mars 2012)




----------



## thunderheart (30 Mars 2012)

yvos a dit:


> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7068/6969756823_fb37a5fa8d_c.jpg



L'homme invisible ?


----------



## schwebb (1 Avril 2012)




----------



## Toum'aï (1 Avril 2012)

Mmmm, tension oculaire élevée...  :afraid:
Cholestérol, manque d'activité physique ?  
Au mieux, corps étranger sous la paupière...  :casse:
Faut consulter...  :hosto:


----------



## schwebb (1 Avril 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Mmmm, tension oculaire élevée...  :afraid:
> Cholestérol, manque d'activité physique ?
> Au mieux, corps étranger sous la paupière...  :casse:
> Faut consulter...  :hosto:


----------



## GroDan (3 Avril 2012)

​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Avril 2012)




----------



## dofre b (4 Avril 2012)




----------



## gKatarn (4 Avril 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> ...Canard pas frais..



:affraid:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Avril 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> :affraid:



Après 3h30 de train, le canard n'est plus effectivement très frais.


----------



## Lio70 (5 Avril 2012)

Il faut juste le laquer.


----------



## gKatarn (5 Avril 2012)

Laquer du canard pas frais... comment dire... :sick:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2012)

Bon, arrêtez, là, n'allez pas nous susciter un conflit de canard !


----------



## ergu (5 Avril 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, arrêtez, là, n'allez pas nous susciter un conflit de canard !



Une révolte des canards laquais ?
Non, sire, une révolution !


----------



## gKatarn (5 Avril 2012)

Mais que fait la modération


----------



## yvos (5 Avril 2012)

elle modère


----------



## JPTK (10 Avril 2012)

edit : oups trompé de sujet.


----------



## stéphane83 (10 Avril 2012)

mado a dit:


> http://flore.durieux.free.fr/photos/reveil/​





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h00 ----------








Une sortie entre potes...


----------



## gKatarn (10 Avril 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


>



C'est normal, çà fait çà au début quand on regarde les AP de mado  :love:


----------



## stéphane83 (10 Avril 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est normal, çà fait çà au début quand on regarde les AP de mado  :love:



Je venais par hasard sur ce topic et j'avoue que j'ai été surpris !:mouais:

Est ce qu'il est possible de commander son "Book" quelque part?
Moi, je m'en lasserai pas ! lol


----------



## thunderheart (10 Avril 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h00 ----------
> 
> http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/8892/imagenumrisesnapseed.jpg
> 
> Une sortie entre potes...



Marrant, on dirait Marcus Miller sous le chapeau


----------



## tirhum (11 Avril 2012)

On ne cite pas les  photos...
Pourriez vous en rappeler ?!...


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Avril 2012)

thunderheart a dit:


> Marrant, on dirait Marcus Miller sous le chapeau



Exact c'est bien lui!


----------



## ranxerox (13 Avril 2012)




----------



## boodou (16 Avril 2012)

clic !


----------



## onmyplanet (23 Avril 2012)

​


----------



## ergu (24 Avril 2012)




----------



## bcommeberenice (25 Avril 2012)




----------



## ergu (25 Avril 2012)

En cas de déficit de vanne foireuse, brisez la glace!


----------



## stéphane83 (25 Avril 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En fait, quand je suis né, j'étais déjà comme ça !:rateau:
> ps : ça dépend de la photo... là, je fais bien mon âge !
> http://idisk.mac.com/jvandeghinste/Public/IMG_0028.jpg



Didier Barbelivien est repéré!


----------



## kisbizz (12 Mai 2012)




----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Mai 2012)

Nul.
Sale.
2.


----------



## Jose Culot (15 Mai 2012)




----------



## schwebb (15 Mai 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> tronche bizarre


----------



## Jose Culot (15 Mai 2012)

Vaut mieux une sale g....que pas de g.... du tout 
(Michel Simon)


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Mai 2012)

Ça c'est pas une gueule bizarre, c'est plutôt des couilles en kaléidoscope.


----------



## Jose Culot (15 Mai 2012)

Et le trou de balle en étoile.....t'en fais quoi ??


----------



## bcommeberenice (20 Mai 2012)




----------



## vleroy (22 Mai 2012)

Hé oui ça approche!



​
La démarche des Echappées Belles est simple. C'est de dire : exposer pour un amateur, c'est pas simple. Et si on mutualisait les frais de location d'un espace exceptionnel pour exposer à plusieurs, en direct avec le public et sans intermédiaire.

Alors la première c'est par là >> Y clique!

Et le site avec autres manifestations prévues >> par là

Et la bonne nouvelle, c'est que c'est ouvert à tous! Y clique pour participer aussi


----------



## Jose Culot (23 Mai 2012)

*"Cri Chorale" Only me.*


----------



## JPTK (23 Mai 2012)

Bon ok j'ai pas sa classe, son charisme, toussa toussa, mais c'est pas le sujet ! 
J'ai la même barbe pourrie que lui, pas encore assez fournie mais clairsemée, hirsute, la classe quoi ! :love:


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Mai 2012)

Et t'as pas les moyens de te payer un cigare cubain


----------



## stéphane83 (23 Mai 2012)

Et tu n'es pas un révolutionnaire...c'est dommage


----------



## boodou (23 Mai 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> *"Cri Chorale" Only me.*
> 
> :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mai 2012)

T'as pensé à la perruque ?


----------



## Powerdom (24 Mai 2012)

on ne pourrait pas retirer les images qui font peur dans ce fil ? ou alors mettre un avertissement du genre attention le contenu de ce fil peut choquer les jeunes enfants et les âmes sensibles


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mai 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> *"Cri Chorale" Only me.*





Powerdom a dit:


> on ne pourrait pas retirer les images qui font peur dans ce fil ? ou alors mettre un avertissement du genre attention le contenu de ce fil peut choquer les jeunes enfants et les âmes sensibles



Je suis d'accord...


----------



## stéphane83 (24 Mai 2012)

C'est vrai qu'elle est bizarre cette image morbide étrange on comprends pas...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Mai 2012)

:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

si vous ne le saviez pas, il ne faut pas abuser de la bière Belge, sinon........


----------



## Jose Culot (24 Mai 2012)

Vous seriez plus à l'aise avec des extraits de "Destination finale" 1,2,3,4,et5.
 Super le 5 en 3D.:love:
PS:J'ai été croque-mort dans mon jeune temps.


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Mai 2012)

On serait surtout plus à l'aise avec un truc moins moche...


----------



## stéphane83 (24 Mai 2012)

Puis cette casquette sur la tête avec le logo Apple de très mauvais goût et assez irrespectueux.
Tu manies bien Pixelmator mais tu manques de sens artistique. Désolé...
On fait beaucoup mieux avec beaucoup moins...


----------



## WebOliver (24 Mai 2012)

On dirait un trou de balle.


----------



## Jose Culot (24 Mai 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> On dirait un trou de balle.


Salut WebO.....Tu retardes...C'était déjà dit plus haut. 
Amitiés   José.

http://forums.macg.co/11573422-post13966.html

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h54 ----------




stéphane83 a dit:


> Puis cette casquette sur la tête avec le logo Apple de très mauvais goût et assez irrespectueux.
> Tu manies bien Pixelmator mais tu manques de sens artistique. Désolé...
> On fait beaucoup mieux avec beaucoup moins...



Pixelmator ?! Tu me prends pour un millionnaire.?
Je ne suis qu'un vieux c... qui s'emmerde.
 Ahhhhhhhhhhhh ou sont les neiges d'antan ?


----------



## stéphane83 (24 Mai 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Salut WebO.....Tu retardes...C'était déjà dit plus haut.
> Amitiés   José.
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/11573422-post13966.html
> ...



Ouais mais c'est moche avoue


----------



## WebOliver (24 Mai 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> C'était déjà dit plus haut.



Effectivement. Comme quoi...


----------



## Jose Culot (24 Mai 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Ouais mais c'est moche avoue


Mais c'est moi ! Tu me dis que je suis moche ? On verra quand tu seras devenu vieux laid et misérable.:mouais:
Vous les jeunes vous n'avez aucun respect pour les cheveux bancs.
_(Les casquettes c'est pour qu'on ne voit pas qu'ils deviennent de plus en plus rares):rose:_


----------



## yvos (24 Mai 2012)

Stop


----------



## da capo (24 Mai 2012)

yvos a dit:


> Stop



ou encore ? 

non.

Allez, je fais un effort, je tourne le dos à mon horizon pour que vous en profitiez aussi.


----------



## Jose Culot (28 Mai 2012)

*Un Peu plus sérieux*


----------



## JPTK (30 Mai 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Bon ok j'ai pas sa classe, son charisme, toussa toussa, mais c'est pas le sujet !
> J'ai la même barbe pourrie que lui, pas encore assez fournie mais clairsemée, hirsute, la classe quoi ! :love:



Putain y a une époque, ça valait au moins 4-5 CDB un AP comme ça ! 
Un seul là !! ET moqueur en plus !! Je dirais pas de nom mais ça commence par di et ça fini par voli !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et c'est valable pour tout d'ailleurs, c'est fou comme les gens sont devenus avares en CDB depuis que les rouges ont disparu 

Ou alors c'est moi qui suis plus sage, je m'attire plus les foudres des modos et du coup je reçois moins de CDB  Chienne de vie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




JE VAIS REMONTRER MON CUL PUISQUE C'EST ÇA !!


----------



## ergu (30 Mai 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> JE VAIS REMONTRER MON CUL PUISQUE C'EST ÇA !!



Si tu le fouettes un peu avant, ce sera le dernier moyen de donner un coup de boule rouge.


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (4 Juin 2012)




----------



## gKatarn (4 Juin 2012)

Où ai-je mis mon fouet...


----------



## Powerdom (4 Juin 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Où ai-je mis mon fouet...



À mon avis avec ton fouet tu ne fais pas le poids en face des deux boules à clou


----------



## Nephou (4 Juin 2012)

_étoile du matin, trauma crânien_


----------



## da capo (4 Juin 2012)

Nephou a dit:


> _étoile du matin, trauma crânien_



Vu la finesse des maillons de la chaine, les boules sont creuses, peut être même en plastique.

Tu peux y aller, aies confiance.


----------



## Jose Culot (5 Juin 2012)

Evidement en plastic ça fait moins mâle.


----------



## kolargol31 (5 Juin 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Evidement en *plastic* ça fait moins mâle.



[YOUTUBE]4xstc5o2wRM[/YOUTUBE]


:love::love::love::love:


----------



## aCLR (5 Juin 2012)

J'ai un herpès labial.
Tout le monde s'en fout.
Mais c'est pas grave.
Je le dis comme ça vous savez.
Ça fait toujours un peu tâche sur mon beau visage.
En même temps, là, je fais un peu la gueule, la moue.
C'est que je suis aussi un peu mou en ce moment.
Peut-être pour ça que j'ai ce fichu bouton.
Allez savoir avec la vie qu'on mène.
Enfin, maintenant vous savez.
J'ai un herpès labial.
Et je le montre.
J'ai pas honte.
Au contraire.
Je le partage.


----------



## JPTK (6 Juin 2012)

Vivement l'herpès vaginal de Maïwen, Etoile d'araignée et cie 
Moi j'ai hémoroïdes interne sinon si vous voulez


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Juin 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Vivement l'herpès vaginal de Maïwen, Etoile d'araignée et cie
> Moi j'ai hémoroïdes interne sinon si vous voulez



Tu ne devais pas montrer ton cul, toi ?


----------



## maiwen (6 Juin 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Vivement l'herpès vaginal de Maïwen, Etoile d'araignée et cie
> Moi j'ai hémoroïdes interne sinon si vous voulez





Je viens sur le forum une fois tous les 3 mois et voilà ... eh bah bravo :mouais:


----------



## wip (6 Juin 2012)

maiwen a dit:


> Je viens sur le forum une fois tous les 3 mois et voilà ... eh bah bravo :mouais:


Ca t'empêche pas de poster la photo de ton herpes !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Juin 2012)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


>



Sont balaises tes boules de geisha


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2012)

wip a dit:


> Ca t'empêche pas de poster la photo de ton herpes !!



jte merde déjà , naméo© 

et puis j'ai que ça sous la main ... désolée 



​


----------



## Powerdom (8 Juin 2012)




----------



## stéphane83 (8 Juin 2012)

Il y a de belles plantes sur Mac génération !


----------



## Lila (12 Juin 2012)

:mouais:..ranges ton arrosoir mon poulet !!!


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2012)

*VOUS L'AVEZ VOULU, LE VOICI !!* :love:

Bon faut que je reprenne le squash mais y a quand même de beaux restes  :rose:


----------



## Lila (12 Juin 2012)

...tiens ....83 ...sors ton arrosoir !


----------



## Powerdom (12 Juin 2012)

lila a dit:


> ...tiens ....83 ...sors ton arrosoir ! :d




:love:


----------



## stéphane83 (13 Juin 2012)

Lila a dit:


> ...tiens ....83 ...sors ton arrosoir !



Je comprends rien...


----------



## Powerdom (13 Juin 2012)

j'explique ?


----------



## da capo (13 Juin 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> j'explique ?



en photo de préférence pour les modos ne prennent pas la mouche.


----------



## Lila (13 Juin 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Je comprends rien...



....Ziiiiiiiip !© :love:


----------



## stéphane83 (13 Juin 2012)

Lila a dit:


> ....Ziiiiiiiip !© :love:



Je préfère les boutons


----------



## thunderheart (13 Juin 2012)

Les boulets


----------



## Vin©ent (13 Juin 2012)

maiwen a dit:


> jte merde déjà , naméo©
> 
> et puis j'ai que ça sous la main ... désolée
> 
> IMG=Ouchhhhhhhh !​



ArGGggggglllllllll...... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## stéphane83 (13 Juin 2012)

Lila a dit:


> ...tiens ....83 ...sors ton arrosoir !



Mais euh...
Je n'ai pas de plante chez moi


----------



## tirhum (13 Juin 2012)

On passe à autre chose ?!...


----------



## jogary (13 Juin 2012)




----------



## Ipod-tow (13 Juin 2012)

Mdr le zapping remote xD


----------



## ergu (23 Juin 2012)




----------



## JPTK (23 Juin 2012)

*Y A 3 KO DE TROP POUR LE POIDS DE L'IMAGE !!*


----------



## ergu (24 Juin 2012)




----------



## gKatarn (25 Juin 2012)

Les séries, saimal


----------



## ergu (25 Juin 2012)

Certes.
Mais c'est ça ou le cul de JPTK.




Bon, OK.
hé, hé, hé...


----------



## aCLR (25 Juin 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Roy Thinnes[IMG][/CENTER][/QUOTE]
> [CENTER]
> [IMG]http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/9319/davidvincent.jpg
> 
> _Les envahisseur, avec ergu dans le rôle de David Vincent Les envahisseurs, des êtres inconnus venus d'une planète en train de mourir. Leur destination, la Terre. Leur dessein, en faire leur univers. David Vincent les a vu. Pour lui tout a commencé au cours d'une nuit passée sur une route perdue dans une lointaine campagne, à la recherche d'un raccourci qu'il ne trouva jamais. Tout a commencé lorsqu'il s'arrêta écrasé de sommeil et de fatigue près d'une auberge abandonnée. Tout a commencé avec l'atterrissage d'un vaisseau spatial venu d'une autre galaxie. Maintenant David Vincent sait que les envahisseurs sont là et qu'ils ont pris une forme humaine. Mais il doit convaincre un monde incrédule qu'un certain cauchemar vient de commencer._​


----------



## TiteLine (25 Juin 2012)




----------



## jogary (25 Juin 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> _Les envahisseur, avec ergu dans le rôle de David Vincent Les envahisseurs, des êtres inconnus venus d'une planète en train de mourir. Leur destination, la Terre. Leur dessein, en faire leur univers. David Vincent les a vu. Pour lui tout a commencé au cours d'une nuit passée sur une route perdue dans une lointaine campagne, à la recherche d'un raccourci qu'il ne trouva jamais. Tout a commencé lorsqu'il s'arrêta écrasé de sommeil et de fatigue près d'une auberge abandonnée. Tout a commencé avec l'atterrissage d'un vaisseau spatial venu d'une autre galaxie. Maintenant David Vincent sait que les envahisseurs sont là et qu'ils ont pris une forme humaine. Mais il doit convaincre un monde incrédule qu'un certain cauchemar vient de commencer._​



Pardon pour la "cit", mais c'est trop top ! Je viens de regarder les 1er épisodes !


----------



## stéphane83 (25 Juin 2012)

TiteLine a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/membres/titeline-albums-autoportrait-image20622-ap6.jpg​



La plus jolie


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (25 Juin 2012)

ah ouais c'est ça ouais...:hein:

je le note

 pffff


----------



## da capo (25 Juin 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> La plus jolie





> De toute façon ma tête n'est qu'une coquille à moitié vide : ça fait du bruit si on la secoue ...



Par sûr que cela suffise.
En ce qui me concerne en tout cas.


----------



## JPTK (26 Juin 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> photo




Ça me fait toujours sourire cette vieille habitude des post-it sur le mac :rateau:
Et DASHBOARD alors ??


----------



## ergu (26 Juin 2012)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> ah ouais c'est ça ouais...:hein:
> 
> je le note
> 
> pffff



Bah, tu sais, les avis subjectifs, c'est quand même vachement subjectif. 
Dans le fond.
Si on y réfléchit.



JPTK a dit:


> Ça me fait toujours sourire cette vieille habitude des post-it sur le mac :rateau:
> Et DASHBOARD alors ??



Ben c'est nul, y sont tout flou, tes post-it, on comprend rien à ce qui est écrit dessus.


----------



## stéphane83 (26 Juin 2012)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> ah ouais c'est ça ouais...:hein:
> 
> je le note
> 
> pffff



Toi aussi


----------



## gKatarn (26 Juin 2012)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> ah ouais c'est ça ouais...:hein:
> 
> je le note
> 
> pffff



Ben la prochaine fois, ne te prends pas en photo avec une masse d'armes, çà refroidit


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ben la prochaine fois, ne te prends pas en photo avec une masse d'armes, çà refroidit



Quelle photo avec une masse d'arme ? :mouais:

Pour un "gamer", ne pas connaître la différence entre une masse d'arme et un fléau d'arme, ça le fait moyen


----------



## stéphane83 (26 Juin 2012)

Même pas peur!!!
Elle est peut être sur la défensive ça arrive parfois...
Enfin moi suis solo et je veux bien tenter de la désarmer


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Enfin moi suis solo



Lequel ? Han, ou Napoléon ? À moins que ça ne soit Bruno


----------



## tirhum (26 Juin 2012)

Photos ?!


----------



## Le docteur (26 Juin 2012)

Ah, ben je l'avais encore jamais vu, TiteLine ...

Quoi ? et moi ????:mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h41 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> Photos ?!


Hum, désolé ...:rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juillet 2012)




----------



## JPTK (17 Juillet 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> *Je n'assure pas les dépannages par MP*



Comme tu te la joues quand même


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juillet 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Comme tu te la joues quand même



Pour leurs problèmes techniques, certains confondent la messagerie privée avec l'espace public du forum. Donc je précise.


----------



## Xman (17 Juillet 2012)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3415224/Capture d’écran 2012-07-17 à 19.04.12.png

_Edit: merci de tenir compte des règles (poids + taille) _


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2012)

Xman a dit:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3415224/Capture d’écran 2012-07-17 à 19.04.12.png



48 secondes pour afficher ta photo sur un C2D à 2,2 Ghz avec une connexion à 10 Mb/s effectifs 

Maximum 800x600 et 150 Ko, ça ne te dit rien ?


----------



## Xman (17 Juillet 2012)

Vu ma tronche.....!!!
L'image est encore trop grande


----------



## kolargol31 (18 Juillet 2012)

Allez hop ma tronche bis:








je sais je sais je fais pas mon âge


----------



## ergu (18 Juillet 2012)

'tain comment vous faites tous la gueule !
Enjoy life bordel de shit !


----------



## FlnY (18 Juillet 2012)

Si tout le monde s'y met


----------



## kolargol31 (18 Juillet 2012)

ergu a dit:


> 'tain comment vous faites tous la gueule !
> Enjoy life bordel de shit !



j'ai jamais su sourire ....


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Juillet 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> je sais je sais je fais pas mon âge





ergu a dit:


> 'tain comment vous faites tous la gueule !
> Enjoy life bordel de shit !





floune13 a dit:


> Si tout le monde s'y met



C'est vrai quoi 







réel AP, avec pied, retardateur etc...​


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juillet 2012)




----------



## Powerdom (18 Juillet 2012)

T'ain t'as eu le teeshirt toi  !


----------



## kolargol31 (18 Juillet 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> T'ain t'as eu le teeshirt toi  !



+1 

je veux le même :love::love::love::love:








ps: he ouais mais moderator inside donc bon ....


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Juillet 2012)

Faut la puce à côté de ton pseudo :rateau:

ou être modo


----------



## Powerdom (18 Juillet 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Faut la puce à côté de ton pseudo



c'est ce qu'ils disent ...


----------



## da capo (19 Juillet 2012)

J'en ai un à vendre.

offres par MP uniquement.


----------



## Powerdom (19 Juillet 2012)

da capo a dit:


> J'en ai un à vendre.
> 
> offres par MP uniquement.



Les teeshirts de macgé au marché noir


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Faut la puce à côté de ton pseudo :rateau:



Faut pas y croire


----------



## ergu (19 Juillet 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Les teeshirts de macgé au marché noir



Moi, je pensais qu'il parlait d'un modo.
Un modo d'occaz'
Un modo sur le refurb - est-ce que c'est mieux qu'un modo sur le retour ?
T'façons, j'ai pas la place, donc non.


----------



## Powerdom (19 Juillet 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Faut pas y croire



Ben si il faut y croire ! As tu reçu le tiens Albert ?


----------



## da capo (19 Juillet 2012)

Bon, si je le retrouve, je fais un AP avec. (pas gagné : j'ai du l'utiliser comme vêtement de chantier)

Ceci dit, je doute qu'il en reste, et j'ai du ferrailler-insister lourdement pour obtenir le mien&#8230; à l'époque.

Bonne chance


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juillet 2012)

Pour info, ce teeshirt et son frère jumeau (eh oui, j'en ai deux ) sont des souvenirs de la dernière Apple Expo, où, en compagnie de quelques confrères modos et (épisodiquement) de Florian, nous avions représenté MacGe sur le stand du Pommier !


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Juillet 2012)

Pascal


----------



## bcommeberenice (20 Juillet 2012)




----------



## Le docteur (21 Juillet 2012)

Quoi, c'est flou et dégueulasse ... ?

Ben c'est moi, quoi ...






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h17 ----------

Et en plus, c'est l'hiver !!!


----------



## Powerdom (21 Juillet 2012)

je parie que vous l'avez pas celui-là


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2012)

Et lui n'en a pas ...


----------



## Powerdom (21 Juillet 2012)

Albert tu ressembles au doc Emmett Brown (retour vers le futur)


----------



## stéphane83 (21 Juillet 2012)

Allez! Ca manque de demoiselles


----------



## jogary (21 Juillet 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Albert tu ressembles au doc Emmett Brown (retour vers le futur)



Trop fort ! 

Look :               [FONT=&quot]  *The prof*[/FONT]


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2012)




----------



## stéphane83 (22 Juillet 2012)

Bon, les filles c'est a vous!
Redonnons un coup de jeunesse et de fraîcheur en ces périodes estivales!


----------



## TiteLine (23 Juillet 2012)




----------



## GroDan (24 Juillet 2012)

...mal mes attributs, mais j'assume la valeur esthétique de ce sténopé

sténopé artisanale (C° des Bains-Douches) :
 f=22mm,  &#8709;=0,18 mm (stenocamera), papier 13x18 en châssis.





Je vous aurez prévenu !


----------



## momo-fr (24 Juillet 2012)

GroDan a dit:


> Je vous *aurez* prévenu !


:afraid: Ta foiré ton bain pour le coup !!! 

Me and my family in NY






"Time it is money, and the Square its paragdime"

​


----------



## GroDan (24 Juillet 2012)

oui, j'ai bien écris aurez, du verbe t'aurer ...


----------



## momo-fr (24 Juillet 2012)

GroDan a dit:


> oui, j'ai bien écris aurez, du verbe t'aurer ...


Tu m'aurez averti j'aurez pas relevé, désolé   :rateau:  :bebe:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juillet 2012)

GroDan a dit:


> oui, j'ai bien écris aurez, du verbe t'aurer ...





momo-fr a dit:


> désolé&#8230;   :rateau:  :bebe:



Tu peux, parce que t'aurer adore, prends garde !


----------



## GroDan (25 Juillet 2012)

Et oui, la grammaire est une vieille dame qui a toujours ses règles


----------



## JPTK (25 Juillet 2012)

Très bon, m'en souvenais plus !


----------



## vleroy (25 Juillet 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Très bon, m'en souvenais plus !



C'est pourtant une fois par mois


----------



## FlnY (25 Juillet 2012)

vleroy a dit:


> C'est pourtant une fois par mois



Il y a même possibilité qu'elles se synchronisent


----------



## TiteLine (29 Juillet 2012)




----------



## jogary (29 Juillet 2012)

il manque un oeil  ...


----------



## 314-r (30 Juillet 2012)

à recom...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juillet 2012)

jogary a dit:


> il manque un oeil  ...



Pas du tout, c'est une cyborg !


----------



## TiteLine (30 Juillet 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas du tout, c'est une cyborg !




Chut, fallait pas le dire .... mais maintenant c'est trop tard ... c'est le résultat d'un accident du travail


----------



## Jose Culot (31 Juillet 2012)

Je l'avais oublié....Ce serait dommage de ne pas vous en faire profiter.


----------



## jogary (31 Juillet 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Je l'avais oublié....Ce serait dommage de ne pas vous en faire profiter.



Je suis désolé...je ne savais pas que tu étais souffrant....:rose:


----------



## Jose Culot (31 Juillet 2012)

jogary a dit:


> Je suis désolé...je ne savais pas que tu étais souffrant....:rose:


T'as pas l'air au courant...J'ai déjà fait pire. J'ai des excuses....ma mère boit, mon père s'est taillé quand j'étais petit et ma petite s&#339;ur....
J'aurais bien voulu donner des cours particuliers comme jpmiss....... mais les modo sont jaloux...aucune pub pour jp.


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Juillet 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> J'aurais bien voulu donner des cours particuliers comme jpmiss....... mais les modo sont jaloux...aucune pub pour jp.



jpmiss il donne pas de cours, il poste dans la cuisine...

J'ai pas de vomiley, mais moi j'y vais


----------



## JPTK (31 Juillet 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'ai pas de vomiley, mais moi j'y vais



Au choix :









Moi j'aime bien, il a son style  inimitable qui plus est !


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Juillet 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Moi j'aime bien, il a son style  inimitable qui plus est !



c'est vrai, finalement il a son style... Par exemple j'ai toujours pas compris le Bauhaus


----------



## Powerdom (31 Juillet 2012)

José ferme la bouche quand tu manges


----------



## FlnY (1 Août 2012)

J'en ai la tête qui tourne


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Août 2012)

Moi, c'est l'estomac...


----------



## stéphane83 (1 Août 2012)

Moi j'ai un faible pour l' araignée et tite Line 

Par contre mado s'est volatilisée : dommage...


----------



## Melounette (1 Août 2012)

Mais arrêtez de réagir à José Culot. HumanFly a fait pire en son temps, ça déplaçait pas les foules. Bon faut dire, on avait les boules rouges.






Chut, ne bougez pas...faites semblant de dormir comme moi.
Il y a un homme à côté de moi, je ne sais pas qui c'est.
Il va partir mais quand ?


----------



## Powerdom (1 Août 2012)

quelque chose m'échappe j'ai pas la meme photo si j'y vais sur mon iphone ou depuis le pc au boulot ??


----------



## Melounette (1 Août 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> quelque chose m'échappe j'ai pas la meme photo si j'y vais sur mon iphone ou depuis le pc au boulot ??


J'ai édité 3 fois, le premier AP était très moche. Donc je ne sais pas, fais F5, vide ton cache, kekchose...


----------



## Powerdom (1 Août 2012)

je la garde en collector


----------



## Melounette (1 Août 2012)

Moi, de mon temps, ça s'appelait un troll et ça s'éloignait quelques jours histoire de prendre l'air...pour commencer.
De mon temps, on avait droit qu'à un seul AP par jour.
De mon temps, un fil photos ça se tenait, même si de temps en temps, on frisait l'indécence.


----------



## tirhum (1 Août 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> J'aurais bien voulu donner des cours particuliers comme jpmiss....... mais les modo sont jaloux...aucune pub pour jp.


Bon, vidéo gag ou autre pseudo essai d'humour ou  forum-réalité, pas par ici...
Si tu as des "soucis", c'est par ta propension à tirer sur la corde et user notre patience, ni plus, ni moins... 



Melounette a dit:


> Moi, de mon temps, ça s'appelait un troll et ça s'éloignait quelques jours histoire de prendre l'air...pour commencer.
> De mon temps, on avait droit qu'à un seul AP par jour.
> De mon temps, un fil photos ça se tenait, même si de temps en temps, on frisait l'indécence.


Toutafé... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h08 ----------

Maintenant, on poste des autoportraits...
Originaux, drôles, provocateurs, etc... sans avoir besoin de tomber dans le mauvais goût des millions de pages qu'on peut trouver très facilement sur le ouèbe... 
Merci...


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Août 2012)

Ouais, faut décidément que j'arrête la picole :sick:


----------



## schwebb (2 Août 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> faut décidément que j'arrête la picole



Ou la photo, sinon.


----------



## stéphane83 (2 Août 2012)

Melounette a dit:


> Mais arrêtez de réagir à José Culot. HumanFly a fait pire en son temps, ça déplaçait pas les foules. Bon faut dire, on avait les boules rouges.
> 
> http://nsa30.casimages.com/img/2012/08/01/120801040546874309.jpg
> 
> ...



Il est parti alors?


----------



## Nephou (2 Août 2012)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Août 2012)

T'es comme gKatarn, toi aussi tu as une poche à vider ? :affraid: :sick:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2012)

​


----------



## tatouille (2 Août 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Moi j'ai un faible pour l' araignée et tite Line
> 
> Par contre mado s'est volatilisée : dommage...



tout le monde a un "faible tres dur" pour tite Line  mado t'as qu'a la skyper :rateau:

Nephou arrete de faire le kakou


----------



## Lio70 (2 Août 2012)

@Tatouille
Au fait, on attend TON auto-portrait :love:

@TheBig
Tu devrais arreter les modules S.A.P. Visiblement ca t'epuise


----------



## tatouille (3 Août 2012)

j'avais deja posté il y 4 ou 5 ans


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2012)

Lio70 a dit:


> @TheBig
> Tu devrais arreter les modules S.A.P. Visiblement ca t'epuise


 ... J'ai arrêté de bosser il y a un an maintenant ! Je crois que c'est de me faire ch... par ma femme que j'ai pris un sacré coup de vieux !:rateau::love:


----------



## FlnY (3 Août 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> j'avais deja posté il y 4 ou 5 ans



pense aux nouveaux


----------



## da capo (3 Août 2012)

floune13 a dit:


> pense aux nouveaux



oui, ne poste pas d'AP !


----------



## Le docteur (3 Août 2012)

TiteLine a dit:


> Chut, fallait pas le dire .... mais maintenant c'est trop tard ... c'est le résultat d'un accident du travail



Cyborg, c'est tout à fait le profil recherché chez nous en ce moment... avec un projecteur dans le bras droit et un tazer dans le gauche...


----------



## stéphane83 (3 Août 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> tout le monde a un "faible tres dur" pour tite Line  mado t'as qu'a la skyper :rateau:
> 
> Nephou arrete de faire le kakou



On dirait qu'elle s'est volatilisée


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> On dirait qu'elle s'est volatilisée



Ben nan, elle s'est connecté aujourd'hui, à mon avis c'est plutôt qu'elle doit vous trouver fatigants


----------



## fau6il (3 Août 2012)

TiteLine a dit:


> Chut, fallait pas le dire .... mais maintenant c'est trop tard ... c'est le résultat d'un accident du travail



_OK! 
Monophtalme comme Polyphème?  
Quand on ne voit plus très bien, on parle beaucoup 

ou un mauvais coup de batte? :casse: 

(je sors) _


----------



## tirhum (3 Août 2012)

Un p'tit autoportrait, siouplaît....


----------



## Dap-Dap (3 Août 2012)

Allez, je me jette à l'eau ! 



​
Pour précisions (même si ça se voit quand même), les tatouages sont faux, la cigarette est fausse et la fumée aussi...
J'avais juste envie de faire une style un peu plus "bad boy" sans être trash, en m'inspirant un peu des mannequins de Eleven Paris

Voilà 

EDIT : pardon pour la taille, je n'avais retenu que les 800pix maximum...


----------



## tirhum (3 Août 2012)

219.18 Ko (224439 octets)...
Fais-moi maigrir cette photo, steuplé...
Pour rappel les règles de portfolio...


----------



## Le docteur (3 Août 2012)

Même fausse, ça ne va pas. Les milices de l'ordre moral vont débarquer chez toi et faire cracher cette cigarette, insulte aux vraies valeurs.
Les tatouages, par contre, t'as le droit. Mais rappelons que le tribal, c'est plus mode...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h14 ----------

... bien de s'être mis en conformité pour la taille de la photo... c'est un geste...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Août 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> j'avais deja posté il y 4 ou 5 ans



Non mais ce n'est pas une raison  

PS : pense à nettoyer le miroir avant


----------



## Dap-Dap (3 Août 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Même fausse, ça ne va pas. Les milices de l'ordre moral vont débarquer chez toi et faire cracher cette cigarette, insulte aux vraies valeurs.
> Les tatouages, par contre, t'as le droit. Mais rappelons que le tribal, c'est plus mode...



C'est vrai qu'il est nécessaire que la cigarette paraisse fausse selon l'ordre moral... j'avais oublié ! 
En fait, j'ai juste fait ses précisions... pour préciser que je ne fume pas et que je n'ai pas de tatouages, simplement :rateau:

Pfeuh ! T'y comprends rien à la mode toi ! :hein: La mode, c'est un renouvellement, et justement, c'est carrément "IN" les tatouages "Old School" !  



Le docteur a dit:


> ... bien de s'être mis en conformité pour la taille de la photo... c'est un geste...



C'est la moindre des choses...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2012)

Dap-Dap a dit:


> J'avais juste envie de faire une style un peu plus "bad boy"...



 ... Tidju ! Pour moi, le style "bad boy" c'était plutôt ça :

ps : faudra revoir mes classiques !


----------



## Dap-Dap (3 Août 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Tidju ! Pour moi, le style "bad boy" c'était plutôt ça



Eh bah ! C'est presque pareil, non ? 
Non mais j'ai dit que je m'étais inspiré de Eleven Paris  Ca reste assez "soft"... là forcément tu me sors Mickey Rourke !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2012)

Dap-Dap a dit:


> Eh bah ! C'est presque pareil, non ?
> Non mais j'ai dit que je m'étais inspiré de Eleven Paris  Ca reste assez "soft"... là forcément tu me sors Mickey Rourke !


 ... Tu auras compris que c'était pour te faire marcher !!!! Il est très bien ton AP !

Et pour ne pas flooder ... 




​


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2012)

Tiens, un AP des années 70 (1976, celle là), et si si, c'est bien un AP, j'ai mis les sous moi même dans le photomaton !


----------



## Le docteur (3 Août 2012)

Dap-Dap a dit:


> Pfeuh ! T'y comprends rien à la mode toi ! :hein: La mode, c'est un renouvellement, et justement, c'est carrément "IN" les tatouages "Old School" !



Cépafo ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h04 ----------

Wouah ! On a un défilé de bikers...

C'est vrai que Mickey, c'est la classe, dans le genre... mais vous êtes beaux aussi, les gars...


----------



## Jose Culot (3 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, un AP des années 70 (1976, celle là), et si si, c'est bien un AP, j'ai mis les sous moi même dans le photomaton !
> 
> http://ppoc.free.fr/images/motard.jpg​


Dartagnan....!


----------



## Lio70 (4 Août 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et pour ne pas flooder ...


Wow, un petit cote Dennis Hopper dans "Easy Rider"


----------



## TiteLine (5 Août 2012)




----------



## oligo (6 Août 2012)




----------



## Dap-Dap (6 Août 2012)

Coucou ! 

Allez, vu que mon précédent AP à l'air d'avoir plutôt bien plu, je récidive 

Côté obscur et mystérieux cette fois (et ne me sortez pas une photo du Joker de Batman pour me dire que y'a bien plus obscur et mystérieux !  Hein TheBigLebowsky ! )



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Août 2012)

Dap-Dap a dit:


> Côté obscur et mystérieux cette fois (et ne me sortez pas une photo du Joker de Batman pour me dire que y'a bien plus obscur et mystérieux !  Hein TheBigLebowsky ! )



Super AP Dap-Dap ! 

J'avoue que je n'ai pas pensé au joker, mais bien à lui :






​


----------



## tirhum (7 Août 2012)

Caressant le secret espoir de vous voir persévérer dans vos... amabilités; j'ai attendu en vain...
Mais bon, l'emballage et le catapultage en dehors de cette section du forum se fera (peut-être) plus tard... 
(si vous recommencez, bien sûr...)


----------



## Le docteur (8 Août 2012)

Moi j'aurais plutôt pensé à ça 







Sinon, elle est pas mal, celle-là...


----------



## Dap-Dap (8 Août 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Moi j'aurais plutôt pensé à ça
> Sinon, elle est pas mal, celle-là...



C'est Twilight ça non ?!  (ok... je sors )
Merci ! 

Bon un autre AP, peut-être le dernier, les autres que j'ai sont moins sympa je trouve 



​
EDIT : Hm... rendu sacrément pourrave... les couleurs ont déteint par rapport à l'original  normalement elle est plus colorée

EDIT 2 : Je sais pas pourquoi, mais je le sentais venir le faux pas encore sur la taille ! Purée, j'avais bien vérifier qu'elle fasse  moins de 150Ko (environ 140) et moins de 800pix (j'avais pris 640... en largeur )
BOULET OWNED.


----------



## JPTK (8 Août 2012)

T'as plus qu'à redimensionner encore une fois car c'est trop grand !


----------



## mado (9 Août 2012)

Melounette a dit:


> Chut...




Un petit clin d'oeil, Mélou


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Août 2012)

Bon ok ! C'est pas un AP ... Mais comme je sais que ça va vous faire marrer !:rateau:
(le "patriarche" au 1er rang à droite....)






Avouez qu'on fait fait difficilement plus kitsch !​


----------



## Le docteur (9 Août 2012)

Tiens ! une photo d'école ...
T'as été en classe avec Bob Siné ?!?


----------



## Xman (16 Août 2012)




----------



## Dap-Dap (19 Août 2012)

Bon... j'ai utilisé le Portofolio Helper... alors si y'a un problème, je suis vraiment une bille 



​


----------



## Le docteur (19 Août 2012)

On dirait un cèdre .... ?


----------



## Dap-Dap (19 Août 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> On dirait un cèdre .... ?



C'en est un en effet


----------



## aCLR (19 Août 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> On dirait un cèdre .... ?





Dap-Dap a dit:


> C'en est un en effet



Mais lequel ?

&#9634; Cedrus libani
&#9634; Cedrus atlantica
&#9634; Cedrus brevifolia
&#9634; Cedrus deodara
&#9634; Widdringtonia cedarbergensis

:sleep:


----------



## Xman (19 Août 2012)

&#9744;  Hic !


----------



## gKatarn (19 Août 2012)

Hum..


----------



## WebOliver (19 Août 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> On dirait un cèdre .... ?



J'aurais dit un chêne, perso.


----------



## tirhum (20 Août 2012)

On poste des AP, merci...


----------



## Fìx (25 Août 2012)




----------



## Toum'aï (25 Août 2012)

Fìx est une blonde :afraid::afraid:


----------



## Dap-Dap (27 Août 2012)

Du neuf... 



​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Août 2012)

Dap-Dap a dit:


> Du neuf...
> 
> *Choupinetto*​



Biactol® a créé des patches à effet permanent ?...


----------



## Dap-Dap (28 Août 2012)

t





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Biactol® a créé des patches à effet permanent ?...



Tu veux remarquer par là qu'il est étrange que je n'aie pas de boutons ? 

Je n'utilise pas Biactol en tout cas... je n'ai pas particulièrement une peau boutonneuse (quelques résultats des irritations du rasoir je suppose et des points noirs...  ), mais Pixelmator est mon ami quand j'en ai quelques uns en trop 

EDIT : Hop, pas de flood comme ça : 2eme AP de la série (faute d'avoir des modèles pour faire les photos, je fais des AP... on est jamais mieux servi que pas soi-même après tout  )



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Août 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Les femmes d'aujourd'hui ne voient plus la beauté de l'âme



C'est ben vrai çà !!!!! 

Et pour ne pas flooder, un AP qui remonte à la nuit des temps lorsque j'étais réalisateur de vidéos pornos pour un public de peluchophiles .... :love:




​


----------



## yvos (29 Août 2012)

AP SVP. Merci


----------



## maiwen (29 Août 2012)

parler, parler, toujours parler ... :hein:



​


----------



## Dap-Dap (29 Août 2012)

maiwen a dit:


> parler, parler, toujours parler ... :hein:



Joli ! Ca fait penser à Evanescence.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Août 2012)

Oh ! Mon Dieu !!!!!!!! ..... :love: :love: :love: :rose:


----------



## stéphane83 (29 Août 2012)

maiwen a dit:


> parler, parler, toujours parler ... :hein:
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8299/7872881242_02258e2219_b.jpg​



Je ne parlerai pas avec toi...:rateau:


----------



## tirhum (29 Août 2012)

J'aimerais bien que tu penses à arrêter de citer les photos, s'il te plaît... ;-)


----------



## yvos (29 Août 2012)

_Merci à ceux (aCLR, Etoile, etc) qui essaient de remettre dans le droit chemin les brebis égarées mais vos messages vont passer à la trappe dans le mouvement de nettoyage. D'autres commentaires sympas vont passer à la trappe mais il y en a trop et c'est difficile de faire le tri.

Stephane 83, je n'ai pas le souvenir avoir vu un seul AP de ta part, or une pratique ancestrale veut qu'avant de s'octroyer le droit de commenter, on se mouille. Cela paraît logique.
Cela doit être au moins la 3 ou 4eme qu'on te répète de ne pas citer les photos. Donc encore une fois et c'est le ban temporaire, ce qui serait fort dommage.

Les commentaires sont naturellement acceptés (c'est plus sympa comme ça) en particulier de ceux qui jouent le jeu. Mais soyez modérés parce que des pages de 20 messages sans autoportrait, c'est fatiguant _


----------



## stéphane83 (29 Août 2012)

yvos a dit:


> _Merci à ceux (aCLR, Etoile, etc) qui essaient de remettre dans le droit chemin les brebis égarées mais vos messages vont passer à la trappe dans le mouvement de nettoyage. D'autres commentaires sympas vont passer à la trappe mais il y en a trop et c'est difficile de faire le tri.
> 
> Stephane 83, je n'ai pas le souvenir avoir vu un seul AP de ta part, or une pratique ancestrale veut qu'avant de s'octroyer le droit de commenter, on se mouille. Cela paraît logique.
> Cela doit être au moins la 3 ou 4eme qu'on te répète de ne pas citer les photos. Donc encore une fois et c'est le ban temporaire, ce qui serait fort dommage.
> ...



J'ai déjà posté une photo Monsieur 
Mais excusez moi du peu, je ne pense pas avoir été vulgaire ou déplacé.
On est en démocratie non? 
La censure c'est chez ceux qui crèvent pour vos AP ou vos joujoux à la pomme non?
Bannit moi Grand Maître Modérateur : tu n'enlèveras pas ma liberté de m'exprimer.
Du moment qu'il n'y a pas de vulgarité, pfffff!
C'est ceux qui s'exposent ici qui sont à même de décider si un commentaire est déplacé ou non pas à un modérateur prude.
Et pour ma part je n'aime pas m'exposer ce qui n'est pas incompatible à une participation à ce sujet...
Bref, ce sont vos règles je les respecte et je n'interviendrai plus ici.


----------



## da capo (29 Août 2012)

tu es vraiment trop bête.

Edit 21:12 (après la modification du message de stéphane83).

Tu ne comprends définitivement vraiment rien.



> Mais excusez moi du peu, je ne pense pas avoir été vulgaire ou déplacé : juste moi...
> On est en démocratie non?


Non, nous sommes sur un forum. Nous n'élisons pas ceux qui gèrent cet espace, pas plus que les modérateurs.



> La censure c'est chez ceux qui crèvent pour vos AP ou vos joujoux à la pomme non?
> Bannit moi Grand Maître Modérateur : tu n'enlèveras pas ma liberté de m'exprimer.


Florent Pagny, sors de ce corps !



> Du moment qu'il n'y a pas de vulgarité, pfffff!
> C'est ceux qui s'exposent ici qui sont à même de décider si un commentaire est déplacé ou non pas à un modérateur prude.


Non. Seuls les administrateurs et les modérateurs sont habilités à décider.


> Et pour ma part je n'aime pas m'exposer ce qui n'est pas incompatible à une participation à ce sujet...


Mouaih et puis ?


> Bref, ce sont vos règles je les respecte et je n'interviendrai plus ici.



Définitivement ce ne sont pas NOS règles, ce sont LES règles du fil et du forum en général.


----------



## stéphane83 (29 Août 2012)

da capo a dit:


> tu es vraiment trop bête.



Oh la vilaine bébête !


----------



## Powerdom (29 Août 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> je n'interviendrai plus ici.



menteur 

faut le faire pas le dire...


----------



## stéphane83 (29 Août 2012)

da capo a dit:


> tu es vraiment trop bête.
> 
> Edit 21:12 (après la modification du message de stéphane83).
> 
> ...



Je m'incline devant autant d'omniscience
Mais je vous aime bien tout de même


----------



## yvos (30 Août 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> J'ai déjà posté une photo Monsieur



Pas le souvenir. Ca date probablement. Ah, oui, l'image n'est plus accessible. 



> Mais excusez moi du peu, je ne pense pas avoir été vulgaire ou déplacé.



Aucun reproche ne t'est fait sur ce registre.



> On est en démocratie non?


Oui.
Enfin non. il y a des règles à ce sujet, tu les outrepasses sans cesse.



> La censure c'est chez ceux qui crèvent pour vos AP ou vos joujoux à la pomme non?


Je n'ai rien compris, mais pas besoin que tu nous expliques.



> Bannit moi Grand Maître Modérateur



C'est bien l'extrémité à laquelle je n'ai aucunement envie d'arriver.  Le banissement n'est qu'un constat d'échec



> Du moment qu'il n'y a pas de vulgarité, pfffff!



Nous sommes d'accord mais ce n'est nullement le reproche qui t'est fait.



> C'est ceux qui s'exposent ici qui sont à même de décider si un commentaire est déplacé ou non pas à un modérateur prude.



Ce n'est pas le commentaire déplacé qui pose problème, c'est le fait qu'un fil sur les autoportraits ne se transforme en fil de commentaires. Point. Du reste, ce reproche sur les commentaires ne t'était pas spécifiquement adressé.



> Et pour ma part je n'aime pas m'exposer ce qui n'est pas incompatible à une participation à ce sujet...



Pourquoi pas, mais encore une fois, si tu ne suis pas les règles, on sera moins coulant si en plus tu te contentes de commenter. 

Bref, inutile de dramatiser


----------



## stéphane83 (30 Août 2012)

J'ai compris c'est bon.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Août 2012)




----------



## Dap-Dap (30 Août 2012)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> IMAGE CHOQUANTE



Mais que fait la police ! Censurez-moi ça SVP ! 

En tout cas je sais pas si Biactol® a sorti des patches à effet permanent... mais Valium® devrait sortir des comprimés plus efficaces


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Août 2012)

J'me sens tout bizare...


----------



## yvos (2 Septembre 2012)

Dans autoportrait il y a auto, hein.  Je deplace les messages dans le sujet adapté.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Septembre 2012)

yvos a dit:


> Dans autoportrait il y a *auto*, hein.


Désolé yvos ! Je vais de ce pas la poster dans "Parlons vroum vroum (beurk v2)" ...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Désolé yvos ! Je vais de ce pas la poster dans "Parlons vroum vroum (beurk v2)" ...



En 1954 on était pas en mesure de faire un autoportrait ...  
Désolé en fait


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Septembre 2012)

Melounette a dit:


> Mais arrêtez de réagir à José Culot. HumanFly a fait pire en son temps, ça déplaçait pas les foules. Bon faut dire, on avait les boules rouges.
> 
> *tof*
> 
> ( Bla bla bla... )




 Tu n'avais encore rien vu !... 








*( Click to zoom.  )*​ 



 Et sinon, personnellement, j'aime bien les autoportraits de José. 

 C'est franchement décalé...
  C'est original, voire bizarre... 
 Et à chaque fois, ça m'interpelle, ou ça me fait marrer, et généralement c'est les deux à la fois...


----------



## maiwen (13 Septembre 2012)

Chier dans le ciel ... tu te sens comme un pigeon un peu non ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Septembre 2012)

​


----------



## onmyplanet (28 Septembre 2012)

​


----------



## Dap-Dap (7 Octobre 2012)

Super impressionnante ta photo Onmyplanet ! Ca rend mal à l'aise je trouve ! 
Tu as utilisé un rendu HDR non ?

Voilà le mien, avec les cheveux un peu plus courts et de nouvelles lunettes 
Je voulais un truc qui fasse un peu photo argentique, alors forcément j'ai pensé Leica 



​


----------



## Powerdom (7 Octobre 2012)

Tiens toi droit ! Tu n'as pas 77 ans !


----------



## boodou (7 Octobre 2012)

Dap-Dap a dit:


> Je voulais un truc qui fasse un peu photo argentique, alors forcément j'ai pensé Leica



Forcément. 
Mais la pastille rouge est un peu petite non ?


----------



## Dap-Dap (7 Octobre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Tiens toi droit ! Tu n'as pas 77 ans !



Il est vrai que je suis un peu arqué là... 



boodou a dit:


> Forcément.
> Mais la pastille rouge est un peu petite non ?



Ouais... j'avais hésité à la mettre plus grosse, genre qu'elle prenne les 2/3 de la photo, mais bon au final je l'ai pas fait... je regrette un peu


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Octobre 2012)

Et pour faire vraiment argentique tu peux aussi en utiliser un plutôt que d'utiliser des filtres alakon...


----------



## boodou (8 Octobre 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et pour faire vraiment argentique tu peux aussi en utiliser un plutôt que d'utiliser des filtres alakon...




Ou carrément Hipstamatic ?


Sinon, de mémoire, Leica met une pastille rouge sur ses boîtiers, mais le boîtier ne produit aucune pastille rouge sur la pellicule et les photos &#8230;


----------



## yvos (8 Octobre 2012)

_ok. on a compris. Retour aux AP, merci._


----------



## Dap-Dap (8 Octobre 2012)

Mais qu'ils sont désagréables... 
Il suffit que je vous titille un peu (oui, c'était de la provoc' le "argentique = Leica alors je le mets en gros sur la photo"  ), et vous partez au 1/4 de tour...



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et pour faire vraiment argentique tu peux aussi en utiliser un plutôt que d'utiliser des filtres alakon...



Enfin encore faut-il en avoir un, ce qui, malheureusement, n'est pas mon cas 



boodou a dit:


> Ou carrément Hipstamatic ?
> 
> Sinon, de mémoire, Leica met une pastille rouge sur ses boîtiers, mais le boîtier ne produit aucune pastille rouge sur la pellicule et les photos



Non, c'est vrai... m'enfin tu reconnaîtras qu'il ne fait pas non plus une bande en cuir noir irrégulière sur le côté gauche... 
Si on ne peut plus se permettre la moindre fantaisie... 

Bref... et celle-ci, vous en dites quoi ? 



​


----------



## jugnin (8 Octobre 2012)

Dap-Dap a dit:


> Bref... et celle-ci, vous en dites quoi ?



Quau lieu de te tirer la nouille sur ton petit minois androgyne sans aspérités, tu ferais mieux daller le buriner sous le soleil dun champ de patates

Ou va choper des poules, tiens !





​


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Octobre 2012)

jugnin a dit:


> Quau lieu de te tirer la nouille sur ton petit minois androgyne sans aspérités, tu ferais mieux daller le buriner sous le soleil dun champ de patates
> 
> Ou va choper des poules, tiens !



Chicken rubber quoi !

j'connais un club


----------



## mado (8 Octobre 2012)

Un super héros :love:


----------



## yvos (8 Octobre 2012)

oh putâing j'ai les mêmes lunettes !  :affraid::modo:


----------



## jogary (9 Octobre 2012)

jugnin a dit:


> Qu*au lieu de te tirer la nouille *sur ton petit minois androgyne sans aspérités, *tu ferais mieux daller le buriner sous le soleil *dun champ de patates
> Ou va choper des poules, tiens !



Super ! Je n'osais pas ! Tellement vrai ! + 1 000 0000 ! Comment il se la péte grave le d'jeun's et qu'est-ce que cela va donner quand il sera adulte !   MDR.  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h35 ----------




Dap-Dap a dit:


> *Bref... et celle-ci, vous en dites quoi ? *



Quoi ? En vrai je te la m..... grave ! LOL ! MDR ! 

P'tain ! Jamais vu un mec qui se la pète aussi grave et surtout sans aucun atout !


----------



## jugnin (9 Octobre 2012)

Merci, on a compris.


----------



## jogary (9 Octobre 2012)

jugnin a dit:


> Merci, on a compris.



Oui, merci de préciser !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Octobre 2012)

jogary a dit:


> Super ! Je n'osais pas ! Tellement vrai ! + 1 000 0000 ! Comment il se la péte grave le d'jeun's et qu'est-ce que cela va donner quand il sera adulte !   MDR.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h35 ----------
> 
> ...



Personnellement, je serais un peu moins dur que vous !
Je dirais simplement que celui qui ne se l'ait jamais "pété grave" au moins une fois dans sa vie lui jette la première pierre ... moi, personnellement je ne peux pas ! 
Qu'il en profite tant qu'il est jeune ... la vie se chargera toute seule de le buriner à sa façon ... on est tous passés par là, heureusement ou malheureusement !
Qu'on le critique, d'accord ! Qu'on le descende en flammes ... non !


----------



## jpmiss (9 Octobre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Qu'il en profite tant qu'il est jeune ... la vie se chargera toute seule de le buriner à sa façon


ZIP! :love:


----------



## jogary (9 Octobre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Personnellement, je serais un peu moins dur que vous !
> Je dirais simplement que celui qui ne se l'ait jamais "pété grave" au moins une fois dans sa vie lui jette la première pierre ... moi, personnellement je ne peux pas !
> Qu'il en profite tant qu'il est jeune ... la vie se chargera toute seule de le buriner à sa façon ... on est tous passés par là, heureusement ou malheureusement !
> Qu'on le critique, d'accord ! Qu'on le descende en flammes ... non !



Oui, pardon...tu as entièrement raison vu sous cet angle ! méa culpa ( le mien aussi )

Mais au moins, nous à notre époque, on avait un minimum d'atout à présenter voire à exposer, lui...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Octobre 2012)

jogary a dit:


> Mais au moins, nous à notre époque, on avait un minimum d'atout à présenter voire à exposer, lui...



Mwouais ! en ce qui me concerne, je ne sais pas si j'avais beaucoup "d'atouts" à présenter lorsque j'avais son âge ... :rateau:






A chacun son époque ! :love:
A chacun sa génération et les "trucs" qui vont avec !:love:


ps : remarquez que j'avais 45 ans d'avance avec mes lunettes ! Hihi​


----------



## gKatarn (9 Octobre 2012)

A la décharge du jeune dap-dap, j'ai l'impression que lui au moins il est capable d'humour et d'autodérision. Et quant on voit les "plus belles photos" du sieur Jogary, ce dernier pourrait faire preuve d'humilité quant aux atouts qu'il expose.

Ça c'est fait 

/note aux bourreaux de ce fil, Yvos et titi : désolé j'ai pas pu m'empêcher :rose: 
/note aux *gras* : vivement les boules rouges  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Octobre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> A la décharge du jeune dap-dap, j'ai l'impression que lui au moins il est capable d'humour et d'autodérision.



C'est également mon avis !


----------



## yvos (9 Octobre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> A la décharge du jeune dap-dap, j'ai l'impression que lui au moins il est capable d'humour et d'autodérision. Et quant on voit les "plus belles photos" du sieur Jogary, ce dernier pourrait faire preuve d'humilité quant aux atouts qu'il expose.
> 
> Ça c'est fait
> 
> ...




J'ai rien entendu !


----------



## momo-fr (10 Octobre 2012)

Arf Dap-Dap a un très gros avantage sur certains d'entre-vous, il n'est pas perclus de certitudes à la con






J'vais m'coucher now ​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2012)

à chacun sa jeunesse​


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Octobre 2012)

momo-fr a dit:


> J'vais m'coucher now ​



Tu dors avec un casque de foot US ?


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Octobre 2012)

jugnin a dit:


> Qu&#8217;au lieu de te tirer la nouille sur ton petit minois androgyne sans aspérités, tu ferais mieux d&#8217;aller le buriner sous le soleil d&#8217;un champ de patates&#8230;
> 
> Ou va choper des poules, tiens !
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/554574_10151139301477412_1627083510_n.jpg​



Rhâââââ, voilà, je savais bien que ça me disait quelque chose...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Rhâââââ, voilà, je savais bien que ça me disait quelque chose...
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/membres/toum-ai-albums-divers-image21832-chicken-killer.jpg​



C'est qui, le mec qui te tient par le cou ?


----------



## ergu (11 Octobre 2012)

jogary a dit:


> surtout sans aucun atout !





jogary a dit:


> nous à notre époque, on avait un minimum d'atout à présenter voire à exposer





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> je ne sais pas si j'avais beaucoup "d'atouts" à présenter





gKatarn a dit:


> faire preuve d'humilité quant aux atouts qu'il expose.



Hé !
Sérieux...
Bande de petits joueurs à deux balles.






Alors ?
C'est qui le boss ?


----------



## Romuald (11 Octobre 2012)

Quelqu'un qui détoure à la tronçonneuse


----------



## jugnin (11 Octobre 2012)

Doit être photobooth le détoureur, cest un truc quil y a sur les Mac il parait En tous cas cest beau comme du jogary !


----------



## ergu (11 Octobre 2012)

Z'etes jaloux de mes atouts et pis c'est tout !


----------



## jogary (11 Octobre 2012)

jugnin a dit:


> Doit être photobooth le détoureur, cest un truc quil y a sur les Mac il parait *En tous cas cest beau comme du jogary *!



Hello 

Voici un "auto" portrait...*beau comme une CAMARO *!


----------



## da capo (11 Octobre 2012)

elle a pb de suspension ta camaro.


----------



## jogary (11 Octobre 2012)

da capo a dit:


> elle a pb de suspension ta camaro.



....elle est vieille ( 1973 )...peut-être...mais là ce doit être la route...:rose:


----------



## WebOliver (11 Octobre 2012)

Moi avec ma Porsche.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Hé !
> Sérieux...
> Bande de petits joueurs à deux balles.
> 
> ...



C'est moi ! 




:style:


----------



## Fìx (11 Octobre 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> Moi avec ma Porsche.
> 
> http://www.doyouknowralph.com/__pictomosUserFiles__/backgrounds/fond_105.png



Tellement mis de thune dedans qu'tu peux plus payer la facture EDF ?


----------



## momo-fr (12 Octobre 2012)

J'ai dit que Dap-Dap avait un très gros avantage&#8230; mais ça n'empêche pas qu'il a aussi plein de défauts&#8230;
c'est normal&#8230; il est jeune&#8230; 






 :rateau:  :rateau: ​


----------



## JPTK (12 Octobre 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> Moi avec ma Porsche.



Très bon et déclinable à volonté !


----------



## freefalling (15 Octobre 2012)




----------



## Gwen (16 Octobre 2012)

365 dessins sur une année le miens est celui du 14 Octobre


----------



## WebOliver (16 Octobre 2012)

Igor, c'est toi?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> Igor, c'est toi?



Mais non, tu vois bien que c'est Grichka !


----------



## gKatarn (16 Octobre 2012)

En tous cas, Igor ou Grichka, c'est avant opération/lifting raté .


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> En tous cas, Igor ou Grichka, c'est avant opération/lifting raté .



C'était une opération ?  Mince ! J'avais toujours cru qu'ils avaient eu un accident de TGV !


----------



## ergu (16 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'était une opération ?  Mince ! J'avais toujours cru qu'ils avaient eu un accident de TGV !


Mais non. 
Ils l'ont expliqué à la télé : c'est la partie émergée de l'iceberg de leur code génétique tout à fait particulier et exceptionnel qui leur permet d'être si intelligent et les fera vivre bi-centenaires (chacun et au moins)

Si la taille de leur menton est proportionnelle à leurs années de vie, bi-centenaire ça devrait leur permettre, sur leur fin de vie, de se promenner tout nus sans qu'on voit leur kiki.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Octobre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Si la taille de leur menton est proportionnelle à leurs années de vie, bi-centenaire ça devrait leur permettre, sur leur fin de vie, de se promener tout nus sans qu'on voit leur kiki.



 ... Si j'étais eux (et comme ils n'en sont plus à "cà" près), je me ferais greffer une vulve sur la face postérieure de mon menton ... de cette manière, et en me promenant nu, je joindrais l'utile à l'agréable ... même en courant (en fait, surtout en courant arffffffff !):rose:

ps : désolé Yvos ... je n'ai plus d'autoportrait à poster pour l'instant ...

ps 1 : mon cousin avait une Renault Clito 16 vulves et pourtant, on ne pouvait se mettre qu'à quatre dedans !


----------



## Powerdom (16 Octobre 2012)

Bon je sais je fais pas mes 50 balais


----------



## ergu (21 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est moi !



*Make my day, punk !



*


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> *Make my day, punk !
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/membres/ergu-albums-me-myself-and-i-image21844-photo-du-21-10-12-a-12-01.jpg​*



Là encore, je peux monter, j'ai aussi "plus gros" : je te présente mes boutons à bannir : à ma droite le bouton cal .36, à ma gauche, le bouton cal .44 !


----------



## gKatarn (21 Octobre 2012)

Tu fais un complexe à vouloir toujours avoir "plus gros" ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu fais un complexe à vouloir toujours avoir "plus gros" ?



Comme tout est proportionné chez moi, j'ai celui-là ....







Ben ouais ! et alors !!!!!!​


----------



## JPTK (21 Octobre 2012)




----------



## momo-fr (21 Octobre 2012)

Même pas peur JPTK






​


----------



## schwebb (22 Octobre 2012)

Au jeu de qui a le plus gros, j'ai hésité sur ce que je devais montrer. Finalement j'ai choisi mon flingue, il sera moins facilement censuré.


----------



## ergu (22 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là encore, je peux monter, j'ai aussi "plus gros" : je te présente mes boutons à bannir : à ma droite le bouton cal .36, à ma gauche, le bouton cal .44 !





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Comme tout est proportionné chez moi, j'ai celui-là ....





JPTK a dit:


> ​





schwebb a dit:


> Au jeu de qui a le plus gros, j'ai hésité sur ce que je devais montrer. Finalement j'ai choisi mon flingue, il sera moins facilement censuré.




*Helloooooooo

You wanna play a game ?*


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2012)

OH PUTAIN MON KATANA !!


----------



## Nephou (22 Octobre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> *Helloooooooo
> 
> You wanna play a game ?*
> 
> « On ne cite pas les photo » me morigénais-je moi-même​



cut the tofu,
turn the plate,
cut the tofu !


----------



## ergu (29 Octobre 2012)

*Mon changement,
c'est maintenant...



*


----------



## WebOliver (29 Octobre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> *Mon changement,
> c'est maintenant...
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/membres/ergu-albums-me-myself-and-i-image21852-oldboothphoto-0017.png​*



C'est iDuck en vieux?


----------



## gKatarn (29 Octobre 2012)

Non. Y a pas d'*orange*


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Octobre 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est iDuck en vieux?





gKatarn a dit:


> Non. Y a pas d'*orange*



Ni de soupière !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Octobre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Non. Y a pas d'*orange*



Surtout, je ne perds pas mes cheveux !


----------



## bcommeberenice (3 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Powerdom (3 Novembre 2012)

EOS en équilibre sur une pierre.


----------



## ergu (3 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Dap-Dap (3 Novembre 2012)

Allez, quelque chose d'un peu moins "je me la pète, jsuis SWAG !", un peu plus sérieux 



​


----------



## jogary (4 Novembre 2012)

Encore un peu de muscu et des lentilles et ce sera parfait ! LOL


----------



## Dap-Dap (4 Novembre 2012)

Voilà qui est plus agréable de ta part Jogary 



jogary a dit:


> Encore un peu de muscu


je te l'accorde volontier !



jogary a dit:


> et des lentilles


ça par contre non  je les aime bien mes RayBan


----------



## jogary (4 Novembre 2012)

Hello mon pote !

Attention aux Ray ban...ils vivent sur leur acquis depuis 15 ans ( sources : opticiens pro )

Si tu veux une bonne paire, prends des " silhouette " style les experts;

Sinon, cool ta photo, je plaisantais mais elle est bien !


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Novembre 2012)

jogary a dit:


> Encore un peu de muscu et des lentilles et ce sera parfait ! LOL



On l'attend ton AP jogary :rateau:


----------



## jogary (4 Novembre 2012)

Cela ne m'étonne pas de toi ! Toujours un post pour....

Mis à part cela, déjà fait ! 3 fois ! Tu dois avoir une mémoire de poisson rouge, non ?

Et pour les " détails " , non, c'est un choix comme beaucoup que j'assume, je ne donne pas de photo sur notre cher internet...:mouais:

PS: si tu veux  t'adresser à moi, MP s'il te plaît


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Novembre 2012)

jogary a dit:


> Et pour les " détails " , non, c'est un choix comme beaucoup que j'assume, je ne donne pas de photo sur notre cher internet



C'est sur qu'on ne peut pas vraiment appeler ça comme ça.


----------



## ergu (4 Novembre 2012)

Hey, Dap, soit il y a un effet d'optique étrange sur ta photo, soit tu es un mutant de l'avant-bras gauche, genre Francky le cyborg.


----------



## bugman (5 Novembre 2012)

On a le droit de faire peur ? (à vous voir je pense que oui ! :love:... sauf peut etre pour maiwen, qui représente, quand même la sexitude absolue !:rose




(et dire que j'ai un RDV (important pour le(s) reste(s) de ma carrière) demain matin !)


----------



## bugman (5 Novembre 2012)

Sinon, moi aussi je voulais un truc qui fasse un peu photo argentique, alors forcément j'ai pensé Leica :love:


----------



## Dap-Dap (5 Novembre 2012)

bugman a dit:


> moi aussi je voulais un truc qui fasse un peu photo argentique, alors forcément j'ai pensé Leica :love:



Les grands esprits se rencontrent ! :love:


----------



## Jose Culot (5 Novembre 2012)

Et les porte feuilles.


----------



## ergu (5 Novembre 2012)

Khhhh Khhhhh
Princesse Leica, donnez-moi les plans de la base rebelle !
Khhhhh Khhhhh


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Novembre 2012)

Krrrhhhh Krrhhhhh

La base est là, capitaine

Krrrhhhh Krrhhhhh


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Krrrhhhh Krrhhhhh
> 
> La base est là, capitaine
> 
> Krrrhhhh Krrhhhhh



Os court, oh Bewan !


----------



## Powerdom (5 Novembre 2012)

nan, mais vous êtes grave ici


----------



## ergu (5 Novembre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> vous êtes grave



Boarf
L'aigu et les couleurs... - du coup, beaucoup d'AP sont en N&B.


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Novembre 2012)

Dap-Dap a dit:


> Allez, quelque chose d'un peu moins "je me la pète, jsuis SWAG !", un peu plus sérieux
> 
> [url]http://i49.servimg.com/u/f49/15/09/25/74/hdr1_c10.jpg[/URL]​


----------



## gKatarn (6 Novembre 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Photo de bellâtre



Euh, Fab, on te reconnait pas bien sur cet AP


----------



## bcommeberenice (12 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Nephou (13 Novembre 2012)




----------



## ergu (2 Décembre 2012)

Oups...


----------



## Scalounet (2 Décembre 2012)

J'ai retrouvé une vieille photo, moi et mon Corsaire de la VMF214 en 1943, basé a Vella Lavella (au nord-ouest de l'île de Kolombangara), j'ai volé avec  "Pappy" Boyington !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> J'ai retrouvé une vieille photo, moi et mon Corsaire de la VMF214 en 1943, basé a Vella Lavella (au nord-ouest de l'île de Kolombangara), j'ai volé avec  "Pappy" Boyington !!
> 
> [url]http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/1421/57714338055543080658378.jpg[/URL]



Ici, c'est auto-portrait, pas avion-portrait !


----------



## Scalounet (3 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ici, c'est auto-portrait, pas avion-portrait !



Vais en toucher 2 mots a Micklin, vu que c'est lui qui a fait la photo, on verra si tu fais le malin quand tu sera devant lui !!  

En fait, je m'aperçois que je me suis planté de theme, je voulais mettre ça dans "coup de vioque" (même si cette photo n'est pas si vieille) !!


----------



## momo-fr (3 Décembre 2012)

Come on scoot !






  :rateau:  ​


----------



## schwebb (4 Décembre 2012)




----------



## ergu (4 Décembre 2012)

Ouais... C'est Noël...


----------



## brunnno (7 Décembre 2012)

à mon tour


----------



## thunderheart (7 Décembre 2012)

http://imagesia.com/img-0107_3zuf

ps : si quelqu'un veut bien m'expliquer (en mp) comment publier directement sur le fil sur passer par un lien vers un hébergeur


----------



## subsole (8 Décembre 2012)

thunderheart a dit:


> http://imagesia.com/img-0107_3zuf
> 
> ps : si quelqu'un veut bien m'expliquer (en mp) comment publier directement sur le fil sur passer par un lien vers un hébergeur



Jette un oeil par là ====> http://forums.macg.co/a-propos-de-m...ans-mes-messages-sur-les-forums-1205584.html?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Décembre 2012)

Merci à JPTK, Pascal 77, subsole, Human-Fly pour le coup de main


----------



## schwebb (12 Décembre 2012)




----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2012)

thunderheart a dit:


> Merci à JPTK, Pascal 77, subsole, Human-Fly pour le coup de main



Veux pas te décourager, mais si tu vides le cache de ton navigateur, tu devrais t'apercevoir que le "coup de main" n'a pas été si efficace que ça 

:rateau:


----------



## JPTK (13 Décembre 2012)

:love:

Ta première image : http://imagesia.com/img-0107_3zuf
Tu vas sur la page, tu fais un clic droit sur l'image, tu fais "ouvrir l'image dans un nouvelle onglet" et là tu copies son url


----------



## thunderheart (13 Décembre 2012)

Nouvel essai :
http://img.imagesia.com/fichiers/3z/img-0107_imagesia-com_3zuf.JPG

Pas mieux


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2012)

thunderheart a dit:


> Nouvel essai :
> http://img.imagesia.com/fichiers/3z/img-0107_imagesia-com_3zuf.JPG
> 
> Pas mieux



Quand ton image est ouverte ... fait un clic droit dessus, copier l'image, que tu pourras coller (par insérer image)


----------



## gKatarn (13 Décembre 2012)

thunderheart a dit:


> Nouvel essai :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et avec la balise IMG plutôt que URL, c'est plus parlant non ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Décembre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et avec la balise IMG plutôt que URL, c'est plus parlant non ?



Suis fatigué moi ! Perl et ksh m'épuisent :mouais::rateau:
Marssi :love:


----------



## ergu (13 Décembre 2012)

Tout ça pour une branche de lunettes et une impression de coupe affro en devenir, j'te jure...
Hé, hé, hé.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Décembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> :love:
> 
> Ta première image : http://imagesia.com/img-0107_3zuf
> Tu vas sur la page, tu fais un clic droit sur l'image, tu fais "ouvrir l'image dans un nouvelle onglet" et là tu copies son url



Si non sous son image y'a un bouton "Liens et codes pour partage de cette image" qand on clique dessus ca déploie les liens et y'a plus qu'a cliquer sur copier à côté de BB code pour forum et à coller directement dans le message.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2012)

​


----------



## JPTK (15 Décembre 2012)

Y a une goutte en forme de cur


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Décembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Y a une goutte en forme de cur



Joli :love:


----------



## Scalounet (17 Décembre 2012)

Si on inverse la photo, ce ne sont plus des coeurs !! 

Pardon !! :rose:


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Décembre 2012)

*( Click to zoom. :bebe: )*​


----------



## onmyplanet (18 Janvier 2013)

​


----------



## Dap-Dap (2 Février 2013)

Un peu de nouveau... photo sage, je suis pas en mode minet cette fois-ci... reste la retouche vintage à 2 francs 6 sous, je sais 



​


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Février 2013)

C'était le jour de ta première communion ?


----------



## Dap-Dap (2 Février 2013)

Non, le lendemain  Alala, vous perdez pas une occasion de me taquiner !


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Février 2013)

Dap-Dap a dit:


> Non, le lendemain  Alala, vous perdez pas une occasion de me taquiner !



Cherche pas, Fab' c'est un catho refoulé... 

Mais le gilet grosses côtes, forcément


----------



## Dap-Dap (2 Février 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Mais le gilet grosses côtes, forcément



Eh ben ! il est jouli ce col châle


----------



## WebOliver (2 Février 2013)

Est-ce que tu aimes les soupières?


----------



## Romuald (3 Février 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Est-ce que tu aimes les soupières?


C'est quoi, le rapport avec iDuck ?


----------



## WebOliver (3 Février 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est quoi, le rapport avec iDuck ?



Merde, iDuck est bouddhiste?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Février 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Merde, iDuck est bouddhiste?



Non. Athée, comme les tasses.


----------



## yvos (3 Février 2013)

Stop, merci.


----------



## ranxerox (4 Février 2013)

;-)


----------



## ranxerox (6 Février 2013)

deuxième et dernière de cette série






;-)


----------



## fanougym (6 Février 2013)

yvos a dit:


> Stop, merci.



pas mieux


----------



## jahrom (11 Février 2013)

Un petit coucou en passant, ça faisait longtemps


----------



## Chococed (17 Février 2013)

:hosto: :hosto: :hosto: :hosto:


----------



## onmyplanet (19 Février 2013)

​


----------



## Chococed (19 Février 2013)

Petit "craquage" après avoir bouclé un mémoire sur *"l'aspect social et fiscal des prestations sociales de protection sociale complémentaire"* (oui oui ça existe  )
Pour info, je n'y ai pas mis le feu finalement


----------



## bugman (29 Mars 2013)

Nan mais ! C'est quoi ces photos ? Je ne participerais plus à ce topic (bien que...) ! Allez vous faire enfermer bande de tarés  ! 

Serieux !?! On en tiens des bons quand même ! Hein Chococed ? (coup de ma boule bien merité... ça te ferra les yeps !):love:


----------



## JPTK (29 Mars 2013)




----------



## thunderheart (29 Mars 2013)

JPTK a dit:


>



Un peu ballonné ?


----------



## JPTK (29 Mars 2013)

ON CITE PAS LES PHOTOS !!


----------



## subsole (29 Mars 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> ON CITE PAS LES PHOTOS !!



T'es gonflé.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mars 2013)

Pffffffff ... Il n'a même pas une grosse pipette !:rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (30 Mars 2013)

thunderheart a dit:


> Un peu ballonné ?


C'est un effet secondaire du baclofène


----------



## JPTK (30 Mars 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est un effet secondaire du baclofène



Des autoportaits s'il vous plait !


----------



## GroDan (1 Avril 2013)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Avril 2013)

En voilà un ... tout frais du jour (Euh ! Je ne parle de moi, bien entendu !) :rateau:






Un peu grognon aujourd'hui !

ps : au-dessus de moi, c'est la soucoupe de Michel !:rateau:​


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Avril 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> au-dessus de moi, c'est la soucoupe de Michel !:rateau:​



voilà ce qu'il va t'arriver 

PS : GroDan, ton AP c'est "fantôme sur fond de neige par temps de brouillard" ?


----------



## jahrom (1 Avril 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2013)




----------



## bugman (17 Avril 2013)

Albert, sérieux, depuis 17 jours, tu les (nous) as tous cloué. Cette (image de) sérénité, moi (comme eux (les mauvais, là)), je l'envie. 
Big up !


----------



## thunderheart (18 Avril 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> ... le Doc ...


_
- Ton frère est en train de disparaître de la photo, ensuite ce sera au tour de ta soeur, et à moins que tu répares les dégâts, tu seras le suivant...
- Ah, c'est pas le pied !
- Mais non, ça commence par la tête j'te dis !_

_Retour vers le futur, Dr. Emmett Brown et Marty.


_


----------



## momo-fr (18 Avril 2013)

Self mockup portrait






​


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2013)

Hier, le bitume du trottoir l'était encore plus :casse: (c'est pile le smiley qu'il fallait )




   (mais sur le coup, je ne rigolais pas :mouais


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> &#8230; Hier, le bitume du trottoir l'était encore plus :casse: (c'est pile le smiley qu'il fallait )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben dis donc&#8230; :mouais: :afraid:

Remarque tu as pu te faire soigner à l'&#339;il comme ça&#8230; 

Bon rétablissement&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Bon rétablissement&#8230;



Merci, aujourd'hui, ça se voit plus, mais c'est beaucoup moins douloureux qu'hier, puis bon &#8230; Je m'en tire bien, j'ai tapé juste sur le coin de l'arcade sourcillière, j'aurais pu me la péter, mais elle a tenu le choc (le savoyards sont réputés avoir la tête encore plus dure que les bretons, et je suis un croisement des deux ).


----------



## Romuald (23 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (le savoyards sont réputés avoir la tête encore plus dure que les bretons, et je suis un croisement des deux ).


Après ça ils vont aussi avoir la réputation d'être aussi bourrés


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Après ça ils vont aussi avoir la réputation d'être aussi bourrés



C'est pas parce que je me suis bourré que je l'étais !


----------



## schwebb (23 Avril 2013)




----------



## JPTK (23 Avril 2013)

Quel coquinou ce schwebb ! :rateau: 

se prendre en photo quand on se paluche derrière un arbre quand même...


----------



## schwebb (23 Avril 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Quel coquinou ce schwebb ! :rateau:
> 
> se prendre en photo quand on se paluche derrière un arbre quand même...



 :love:


----------



## gKatarn (23 Avril 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ben dis donc/...


/mode Titi ou Yveausse : on ne cite pas les photos


----------



## jonson (24 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous. Je viens de découvrir ce fil au combien interessant. Alors je me propose de déposer ici un auto-porttrait.

Attention, il est interdit de se moquer...



​
...mais non, je rigole!!! :love:


----------



## kisbizz (24 Avril 2013)

et rdv a l'année prochaine


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Avril 2013)

La soirée sera bonne ... et déchaînée hihi !!!!




​


----------



## Lio70 (26 Avril 2013)

WOuah, TheBig! Born to be wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiild ! 


---- Edit
Ah puree 'faut poster un auto-portrait en meme temps. bon, attendez une minute...


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2013)

La vieillesse est un naufrage!
Je dis pas ça pour ZeBig sur qui le temps n'a pas de prise.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Avril 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> La vieillesse est un naufrage!



Si tu traverses la vie comme on traverse une cour de récréation, en sautant de flaques en flaques, en rigolant et en évitant de te prendre la grande balançoire dans la poire, rien ne peut t'arriver ! 

Et n'oublie pas que même dans les pires naufrages, t'en trouves toujours qui se marrent dans les canots de sauvetage !:love:

Amen ...


----------



## Louis Prunelle (29 Avril 2013)

Je renonce


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Avril 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> dans les pires naufrages, t'en trouves toujours qui se marrent dans les canots de sauvetage !:love:



Ceux qui ont percé la coque du bateau avec leur tarière ? :rateau:


----------



## aCLR (29 Avril 2013)

Louis Prunelle a dit:


> Je renonce
> Motif: Je n'arrive pas à faire apparaitre l'image



Tu upload ton image sur un serveur quelconque dédié sur le web ou dans ton album photo accessible depuis ton tableau de bord.
Tu copies le lien donné par l'hébergeur choisi
Tu colles le lien dans une balise image [img][/img] en cliquant sur le picto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 présent dans la fenêtre de réponse. Ça doit ressembler à cela ->[IMG]http://forums.macg.co/membres/aclr-albums-pelemele-image22057-kiss3.gif[/IMG]
Et ça marche


----------



## Louis Prunelle (30 Avril 2013)

C'est bien ce que j'avais fait, mais avec une connerie, sans doute...
Merci.


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Mai 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> La soirée sera bonne ... et déchaînée hihi !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'Tain, les mec de ZZ top ont enlevé leurs chapeaux !:love:


----------



## bugman (12 Mai 2013)

Mais... Ils ont gardé la barbe !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2013)

Euh ! Y a t'il un batteur dans le coin ????? :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! Y a t'il un batteur dans le coin ????? :rateau:



Non, mais si t'es pas sexiste, je te présente ma copine !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2013)

*J'ai trouvé !!!!!!!!*






*Et pour ne pas flooder ...:rose:*




​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2013)

On t'a déjà dit que tu ressemblais à Bertrand Blier ? :love:.

J'espère que t'es pas aussi taré que lui.


----------



## jonson (13 Mai 2013)

Y'a quand même une différence... les lunettes


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Mai 2013)

Sans filtre, mais avec une photocopieuse


----------



## bugman (15 Mai 2013)

Pas de batteur... mais une voix du toner ! :rateau:


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mai 2013)

Un deuxième et picétou !


----------



## Powerdom (16 Mai 2013)

photocopieuse ?


----------



## jonson (16 Mai 2013)

Vraiment effrayant je trouve.


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mai 2013)

ça pourrait être le but...


----------



## JPTK (21 Mai 2013)

Bon j'ai perdu 15 kg mais j'ai récupéré un 3e oeil 





_Allo apple ? On voudrait un mac mini pro ou un mac pro mini modulable
et durable pour 1000  c'est possible ? _​


----------



## subsole (23 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Bon j'ai perdu 15 kg mais j'ai récupéré un 3e oeil
> 
> _Allo apple ? On voudrait un mac mini pro ou un mac pro mini modulable
> et durable pour 1000  c'est possible ? _​



 Silvanus sort de ce corps, ou on met ça sur le compte de la déshydratation ?
Depuis quand Apple écouterait ses clients ?


----------



## ergu (23 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> _Allo apple ?
> _​



Pfffffff...
Mais pauvre inconscient, tu leur téléphones avec une carotte, ça ne peut pas marcher !


----------



## JPTK (23 Mai 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Pfffffff...
> Mais pauvre inconscient, tu leur téléphones avec une carotte, ça ne peut pas marcher !



Ah ah le gros nul c'est un panais :rateau:  
Ça m'étonne pas que tu bouffes que des trucs surgelés dans les restaurants


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mai 2013)

Bon, là, faut bien l'admettre : JPTK 15, ergu 0 !


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Mai 2013)

T'as raison, il y connaît rien, ya plus de réseau avec un panais qu'avec une carotte... :rateau:


----------



## Fìx (23 Mai 2013)

Humm&#8230; du panais ! Avec une bonne escalope, y'a rien de meilleur ! :love:


----------



## JPTK (23 Mai 2013)

Espérons qu'ergu ne soit pas daltonien :rateau:


----------



## Powerdom (23 Mai 2013)

L'autoportrait concerne lequel des deux légumes ?


----------



## ergu (23 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, là, faut bien l'admettre : JPTK 15, ergu 0 !



Ouais, c'pas mon jour...
'tain, vivement que sylvhanus ou kano dise un truc que j'les marrave, ça va m'défouler !
Hé, hé, hé.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2013)

Sinon tu peut aussi sortir et te faire des amis en vrai ! Ou peut être as tu essayé et c'est pour ça que tu es la .. ? Viens me "marrave" je t'attend !


----------



## ergu (24 Mai 2013)

*#duelausoleil*







(Ouais, je sais, déjà bue... Mais de circonstances, non ?)​


----------



## Powerdom (24 Mai 2013)

Nan, mais ergu tu nous l'a déjà mise celle là


----------



## JPTK (24 Mai 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Nan, mais ergu tu nous l'a déjà mise celle là



C'est marqué en dessous de la photo


----------



## ergu (24 Mai 2013)

Si j'osais recracher au bassinet d'un sujet lu et relu jusqu'à la lie, j'irais bien jusqu'à me demander si Powerdom n'aurait pas fait ses études en province dans un cursus bi...


----------



## yvos (24 Mai 2013)

On revient au sujet, merci


----------



## schwebb (31 Mai 2013)




----------



## House M.D. (31 Mai 2013)

Vos élucubrations me laissent perplexe cher ami... :mouais:


----------



## jonson (1 Juin 2013)

Pas mal les deux derniers portraits. On sent comme une certaine ressemblance dans l'expression des deux visages.


----------



## bcommeberenice (1 Juin 2013)




----------



## bugman (3 Juin 2013)

Si je n'avais pas si peur de me taper un phare, je dirais que tu as l'air canon ! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2013)

bugman a dit:


> Si je n'avais pas si peur de me taper un phare, je dirais que tu as l'air canon ! :love:



Heureusement qu'elle n'a pas un Konica !


----------



## jonson (3 Juin 2013)

bugman a dit:


> Si je n'avais pas si peur de me taper un phare, je dirais que tu as l'air canon ! :love:



Pas mal du tout! :love:


----------



## bugman (4 Juin 2013)




----------



## bcommeberenice (4 Juin 2013)

Je n'ose pas me lancer dans l'analyse de cette image !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2013)

And the weather is high


----------



## thunderheart (4 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> And the weather is high



A ta place je ferai un peu gaffe


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juin 2013)

*Bon ! C'est fini oui !!!!!!!
*
_*(J'essaie de faire peur mais ça ne marche pas !:rateau:)





*_​


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juin 2013)

Et l'indien ? Et le chef de chantier ? Ils sont où ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juin 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et l'indien ? Et le chef de chantier ? Ils sont où ?



Salopiot !!!!!!!!!:love:


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juin 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Salopiot !!!!!!!!!:love:



Tu sens bon le sable chaud.


----------



## bugman (4 Juin 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> *Bon ! C'est fini oui !!!!!!!
> *​



Toi aussi tu aimerais qu'on te dise que tu es Canon, hein ! (voir en bas a droite de la photo)


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2013)

Ça vaut pas, la coupe de cheveux (en quatre) n'est pas règlementaire !


----------



## thunderheart (4 Juin 2013)

thunderheart a dit:


> A ta place je ferai un peu gaffe



Heu, y'a que moi qu'a vu un Alien ? 
:love:


----------



## JPTK (4 Juin 2013)

Par contre, depuis la clope électronique, j'ai froid aux cheveux, mais sinon ça va.




(nan c'est pas du photobooth)​


----------



## bugman (4 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Par contre, depuis la clope électronique, j'ai froid aux cheveux, mais sinon ça va.



Ah toi aussi !  (moi depuis 2 jours)
C'est incroyable, hein (pour nous (ex) fumeurs) ! :love:





Une par jour, je sais, promis je n'en mettrais pas demain. Sorry. Mais bon, à 6 mn. j'étais bon !

@ thunderheart : J'ai vu ! :/ (une vieille tête de mort de 3/4)


----------



## House M.D. (5 Juin 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> *Bon ! C'est fini oui !!!!!!!
> *
> _*(J'essaie de faire peur mais ça ne marche pas !:rateau:)*_​


_*

Oh punaise, t'as fait l'armée de l'air? *_​


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2013)

House M.D. a dit:


> Oh punaise, t'as fait l'armée de l'air?



Ben tu sais, Zebig, il a toujours plané un peu !


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben tu sais, Zebig, il a toujours plané un peu !



Mais il a bien atterri


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben tu sais, Zebig, il a toujours plané un peu !



J'ai trouvé le logo en tissu http://www.regiment-premier-guides.com/para_insigne1.jpg


----------



## bugman (5 Juin 2013)

Moi qui pensais que c'était une ancienne hôtesse Air France !
Comment je suis mauvais ! :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Juin 2013)

*C'est pas fini de me crucifier ?????*






:love:​


----------



## bugman (5 Juin 2013)

qui bene amat, bene castigat.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Juin 2013)

Le légionnaire se prend pour le petit Jésus maintenant. Ça ne s'arrange pas.


----------



## Romuald (5 Juin 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> *C'est pas fini de me crucifier ?????*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ca me rappelle un fil malheureusement tombé en désuétude


----------



## jonson (9 Juin 2013)

​


----------



## bugman (10 Juin 2013)

Non jonson, tu t'es trompé de costume...
Aujourd'hui c'est WWDC, et non pas WWE !


----------



## jonson (10 Juin 2013)

J'ai tenté au cas où.


----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2013)

Mais quelle idée j'ai eu de vouloir dessiner un truc aussi petit !​


----------



## Romuald (4 Juillet 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Mais quelle idée j'ai eu de vouloir dessiner un truc aussi petit !​


Le truc de zebig ? c'est à ce point  ?


----------



## Chococed (4 Juillet 2013)




----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Le truc de zebig ? c'est à ce point  ?



Qui ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Qui ?



À ce  stade là, c'est plus une perche, c'est au moins un requin-baleine


----------



## jahrom (21 Juillet 2013)




----------



## bugman (21 Juillet 2013)

La classe internationale jahrom. Rien d'autre à dire.  (je serais une meuf, tu passerais un sale quart d'heure)


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2013)

bugman a dit:


> La classe internationale jahrom. Rien d'autre à dire.  (je serais une meuf, tu passerais un sale quart d'heure)



Ne te fis pas l'image, je suis un affreux personnage !


----------



## ranxerox (22 Juillet 2013)

wé moi les personnages aux yeux rouges,
ils me font peur....


----------



## wip (24 Juillet 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> wé moi les personnages aux yeux rouges,
> ils me font peur....


 C'est vrai que là, ça fait franchement Mouche


----------



## Gwen (24 Juillet 2013)

Moi, j'aurais dit chaud lapin. Il a déjà la myxomatose !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juillet 2013)

*Ce soir, j'écouterai JJ Cale .... *​


----------



## jahrom (27 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Powerdom (28 Juillet 2013)

J'ai beau chercher, je ne vois personne


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juillet 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> J'ai beau chercher, je ne vois personne



Je suis bien là (milieu de la photo, ma tronche est dans la partie vitrée) mais quasi invisible.


----------



## bugman (28 Juillet 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> J'ai beau chercher, je ne vois personne



Moi c'est pas mieux j'ai pris la coupe sur le bar pour une poule ! (vraiment pourris les moniteurs chez Apple !)


----------



## Lio70 (29 Juillet 2013)

bugman a dit:


> Moi c'est pas mieux j'ai pris la coupe sur le bar pour une poule ! (vraiment pourris les moniteurs chez Apple !)


A premiere vue j'ai pense que c'etait la soupiere.


----------



## ergu (29 Juillet 2013)

bugman a dit:


> Moi c'est pas mieux j'ai pris la coupe sur le bar pour une poule ! (vraiment pourris les moniteurs chez Apple !)



Parce que ce n'est pas une poule ?


Sans dec...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juillet 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Parce que ce n'est pas une poule ?
> 
> 
> Sans dec...



Ben nan, il parait pourtant évident que c'est un gros moineau en train de parader !


----------



## bugman (1 Août 2013)

Croupion en l'air c'est bien le pays des péripatéticiennes ! :rose:
(pas la peine de me virer, je connais la sortie)


----------



## Chococed (8 Août 2013)




----------



## bugman (9 Août 2013)

Les beaux gosses sont de sortie !?! C'est une conspiration ?


----------



## Neozaphode (9 Août 2013)

Mon MBA est sur le point d'être livré, pour moi l'occasion de revenir sur ce forum :love:


----------



## bugman (9 Août 2013)

Increvable voiture ! Elle passe encore le contrôle technique ?


----------



## Neozaphode (9 Août 2013)

toujours, elle tourne comme une horloge


----------



## JPTK (15 Août 2013)




----------



## Powerdom (16 Août 2013)

Je ne suis pas certain que ce soient tous des autoportraits.


----------



## JPTK (16 Août 2013)

Je voudrais pas balancer mais celui de chococed c'est sûr à 100 % que non et 99 % pour Neozaphode :rateau:


----------



## Fìx (16 Août 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Je voudrais pas balancer mais celui de chococed c'est sûr à 100 % que non et 99 % pour Neozaphode :rateau:



Bah c'est les autoportraits de qui alors ?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Août 2013)

Ben un autoportrait doit être fait par soi même non ? donc tenir l'appareil à bout de bras ou poser son appareil, ou encore la camera son son mac. C'est ce que je voulais souligner.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h03 ----------




pim a dit:


> Tout l'art de l'autoportrait est dans la pose : il faut faire une pose qui cache le fait que l'appareil photo est tenu en bout de bras ! Par exemple : je regarde ailleurs, comme une photo à laquelle je ne m'attends pas :



message du début de ce fil


----------



## jogary (16 Août 2013)

Comme cela ?


----------



## bugman (16 Août 2013)

En voyant ta frimousse c'est (peut être) mieux !


----------



## Le docteur (18 Août 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça vaut pas, la coupe de cheveux (en quatre) n'est pas règlementaire !



Et le T-shirt non plus...


----------



## Powerdom (19 Août 2013)

Qiand j'ai vu dans mon tableau de bord que le docteur avait posté dans autoportrait je me suis dit tiens je vais voir sa tête. 

Même pas....


----------



## jonson (19 Août 2013)




----------



## Powerdom (19 Août 2013)

la dodo lé la


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2013)

jonson a dit:


> [CENTER][IMG]http://forums.macg.co/membres/jonson-albums-1-image22177-photo-du-19-08-13-a-12-32.jpg[/IMG][/CENTER]





Powerdom a dit:


> la dodo lé la



Encore un qui n'a pas du vider le cache de son navigateur avant de poster !


----------



## yvos (19 Août 2013)

on revient aux AP, merci. Pour mémoire, il est d'usage sur ce fil de poster son propre AP pour pouvoir réagir


----------



## thunderheart (19 Août 2013)




----------



## yvos (19 Août 2013)

_trop grand, trop lourd  _


----------



## bugman (19 Août 2013)

_...et pas rasé ! _


----------



## thunderheart (19 Août 2013)

Vacances, j'oublie tout 

ps : désolé pour le format :love:


----------



## yvos (19 Août 2013)

un problème avec les pas rasés?




Le vert, c'est réservé aux modos


----------



## jonson (19 Août 2013)

Vive les pas rasés. Yvos et thunderheart très beau autoportrait tout les deux.


----------



## bugman (19 Août 2013)

Y va pas me barber lui !


----------



## jonson (19 Août 2013)

:afraid:
Il ferait presque peur. 

Mais très sympathique quand même.


----------



## bugman (19 Août 2013)

Pour une fois que je souris ! 

(private (ou pas) : t'es super sympa jonson )


----------



## jogary (19 Août 2013)

bugman a dit:


> Pour une fois que je souris !
> 
> (private (ou pas) : t'es super sympa jonson )



Pour les techniques d'entretien : le test de la porte ! Faites passer une personne 2 secondes devant une porte, et ce, devant 6 élèves et leur demander ensuite d'en parler pendant au moins 15 minutes ! Vous serez effarés de voir tous les commentaires que l'on peut faire sur une personne que l'on a vue uniquement pendant 2 secondes !!! 

C'est ça...la tête du client !

NOTA : super sympa ta bibine !


----------



## aCLR (19 Août 2013)

Ouep ! Effaré je suis&#8230;


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Août 2013)

Allez, solidarité entre barbus oblige rateau ... J'en rajoute une petite (sans effet à la con cette fois !)




​


----------



## thunderheart (20 Août 2013)

Mal rasés de tous les pays ... :love:

Qui n'a pas encore publié son AP en mode "mal rasé" ?


----------



## bugman (20 Août 2013)

C'est où ça KCOTSDOOW ? A Lehteb ?


----------



## Le docteur (20 Août 2013)

J'ai une barbe aussi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Août 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> J'ai une barbe aussi



On attend de voir pour juger sur pièces .....


----------



## jonson (20 Août 2013)

+1 
On veut des images!


----------



## da capo (20 Août 2013)




----------



## Powerdom (20 Août 2013)




----------



## jonson (20 Août 2013)

Ravi de vous rencontrer tout les deux, même si rasé. :rateau:

Et bienvenu sur le forum!


----------



## aCLR (20 Août 2013)

On voit bien que t'es un noob du vBulletin !   
Suffit de cliquer sur le nombre de réponses d'un sujet depuis la fenêtre d'un sous-forum pour voir s'afficher les auteurs dans une nouvelle fenêtre et de cliquer ensuite sur le nombre de posts de l'un d'eux pour voir s'afficher, entre deux posts de flood, leur trombine !

nb : L'usage du &#8984; F permet de trouver plus rapidement un posteur, si tu connais son pseudo&#8230;






Viens faire un bécot&#8230;


----------



## jonson (20 Août 2013)

C'est vraiment pas sérieux. D'ailleurs ma réplique aussi ne l'était pas. Tout comme c'est la première fois que je te vois, c'était aussi la première pour les comparses du dessus.

Donc bienvenu à toi aussi mon chère aCLR. 
Merci pour tes précieux conseils, je m'en vais guetter le poids des années sur les plus anciens inscrits d'entre nous.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h53 ----------

PS: réflexion faite ce n'est pas la première fois que je vois un de tes autoportrait. Veux-tu bien m'en excuser? 
:love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h57 ----------



​


----------



## aCLR (20 Août 2013)

jonson a dit:


> réflexion faite ce n'est pas la première fois que je vois un de tes autoportrait. Veux-tu bien m'en excuser?



À cette heure, je n'excuse plus,


----------



## r e m y (21 Août 2013)

Cet été en Corse...







... les plus observateurs noteront la barbe de 3 jours


----------



## jonson (21 Août 2013)

Carrément et avec le chapeau on dirait Eastwood.


----------



## bugman (21 Août 2013)

Copieur !


----------



## Gwen (22 Août 2013)

bugman a dit:


> Copieur !



Non, toi tu étais rasé, ça se voit.


----------



## schwebb (23 Août 2013)

Bon ben hop : en mode mal rasé.


----------



## bugman (23 Août 2013)

Le mieux est encore d'avoir un barbier diffèrent de son coiffeur.
J'rigole, ça te va bien, tu es très beau.


----------



## schwebb (23 Août 2013)

bugman a dit:


> le mieux est peut être d'avoir un barbier diffèrent de son coiffeur.



:d :d :d


----------



## r e m y (23 Août 2013)

aïe! tu n'es visiblement pas sorti indemne de la bagarre avec la fifille pour la prise de photo du goëland ...


----------



## schwebb (23 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> aïe! tu n'es visiblement pas sorti indemne de la bagarre avec la fifille pour la prise de photo du goëland ...



C'est ça.


----------



## dool (23 Août 2013)




----------



## toys (25 Août 2013)

s'est moi ou alors les gens ce la pete sur leur toto portait?


----------



## JPTK (26 Août 2013)

toys a dit:


> s'est moi ou alors les gens ce la pete sur leur toto portait?



C'est toi


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2013)

Je ne sais pas s'ils se la pètent, mais faudrait prévenir dool que les "albums MacGé" ne sont plus accessibles, et que si elle voit une photo dans ses deux derniers posts, alors, faut qu'elle vide le cache de son navigateur, parce que nous, on ne voit rien !


----------



## dool (26 Août 2013)

Rhoooo....On ne me dit rien aussi ! ....Je viens juste dépoussiérer un peu hein ! Je me fais vieille, je ne comprend plus rien aux nouvelles technologies ! :rateau:





C'est bon là ? Si oui, je laisse soin aux gentils modos d'effacer ma loose


----------



## jonson (26 Août 2013)

Très belle photo quand même.


----------



## thunderheart (26 Août 2013)

Ça picole sec sur MacG :rateau:


----------



## schwebb (26 Août 2013)

toys a dit:


> s'est moi ou alors les gens ce la pete sur leur toto portait?



Ben comme on peut pas se la péter avec notre orthographe, comme toi, on se rabat sur des autoportraits.


----------



## gKatarn (26 Août 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> parce que nous, on ne voit rien !



Pas eu ce pbm, j'ai pu voir la photo qd elle a été postée.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Août 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Allez, solidarité entre barbus oblige rateau ... J'en rajoute une petite (sans effet à la con cette fois !)
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/16883143/IMG_1039.JPG​



Z'ont morflé les Men in Black...





















:love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h27 ----------

Autoportrait en hélico au dessus des Alpes Suisses


----------



## Powerdom (27 Août 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Autoportrait en hélico au dessus des Alpes Suisses




et ? ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Août 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> et ? ...



Rien. Juste UN AP, c'est tout.


----------



## jonson (27 Août 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Rien. Juste UN AP, c'est tout.



Quel chance: un tour en hélico au-dessus des Alpes. Vraiment!


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Août 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Quel chance: un tour en hélico au-dessus des Alpes. Vraiment!



ouais c'est cool.
Et sinon, ça va la petite famille ?


----------



## r e m y (27 Août 2013)

et les lunettes 3D c'est pour mieux voir les Alpes ??


----------



## bugman (27 Août 2013)

Et sinon, je peux venir ?






:love:


----------



## jonson (27 Août 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ouais c'est cool.
> Et sinon, ça va la petite famille ?



Oui elle va bien, merci!


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> et les lunettes 3D c'est pour mieux voir les Alpes ??



Tu verrais le film terminé...:love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Août 2013)

bugman a dit:


> Et sinon, je peux venir ?



Euh ! bugman ... je peux venir aussi ??????:love:


----------



## jonson (27 Août 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu verrais le film terminé...:love:



Si t'as moyen de aire tourner. Je serai preneur.


----------



## yvos (27 Août 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Autoportrait en hélico au dessus des Alpes Suisses
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/944432_558414187543435_378310597_n.jpg



Y'aurait pas comme un petit début de calvitie naissante ? :love:


----------



## bugman (2 Septembre 2013)

heu::hein::sick


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Septembre 2013)

AP raté avec ma Gribouille





Un peu rattrapé avec la netteté optimisée


​


----------



## kisbizz (6 Septembre 2013)

non, je ne suis pas un U.F.O


----------



## da capo (10 Septembre 2013)




----------



## momo-fr (13 Septembre 2013)

Autoportrait au mockup






:rateau:  :rateau:​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/4482/vcm8.jpg[IMG][/URL][/QUOTE]
> 
> :afraid:
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Septembre 2013)

On ne cite pas les photos ! 

Sinon, ouais, je sais : ça impressionne.


----------



## r e m y (22 Septembre 2013)

Tu pourrais t'pousser s'te plait! on voit pas les jambons!!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2013)

une pomme pour le dessert...


----------



## JPTK (26 Septembre 2013)

C'est pas un autoportrait


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est pas un autoportrait



je ne fais pas confiance a l'automatisation
je suis un méfiant
et puis je considère que se prendre en photo tout seul c'est un peu con voire narcissique
meme si je suis beau
et maintenant JPTK flattez moi


----------



## r e m y (26 Septembre 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> ...meme si je suis beau
> ...


 

C'est sûr! même si je te préfère dans l'autoportrait qui te sert d'avatar...


----------



## Powerdom (27 Septembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est pas un autoportrait



si son bras passe sous la table et tiens l'appareil


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> si son bras passe sous la table et tiens l'appareil



Ben si c'est le cas, pourquoi sur la photo, on ne voit pas la Torche, la Chose et l'invisible ? Bon, d'accord, pour l'invisible, j'me doute


----------



## thunderheart (28 Septembre 2013)




----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Septembre 2013)

Comment dire...
Ya pas un truc avec les couleurs?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Septembre 2013)

Qu'est-ce qu'elles ont mes couleurs ? :love:


----------



## onmyplanet (17 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## schwebb (17 Octobre 2013)




----------



## thunderheart (18 Octobre 2013)

Je crois que nous sommes en plein thème "Flou AP" 

A qui l'tour ?


----------



## bugman (18 Octobre 2013)

On dirait presque de l'imagerie lenticulaire sur cette dernière.


----------



## schwebb (18 Octobre 2013)

bugman a dit:


> On dirait presque de l'imagerie lenticulaire sur cette dernière.



Ahah oui, en effet. 

Mais en fait non, juste le triple vitrage de ma maison, depuis la terrasse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2013)

Bon &#8230; Zavez pas fini, de lenticuler les mouches ? 



PPF :


----------



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2013)

Devant la multiplication dans ce fil des autoportraits réalisés à l'aide d'une webcam ou de screenshot, Autoportrait photobooth est fusionné avec ce fil.

Par ailleurs, vous êtes tenus de limiter vos commentaires sans image. Dans le cas contraire, la punition tombera !

Merci de votre collaboration.


----------



## fanougym (23 Octobre 2013)

T'ain arrête aCLR, tu m'as fais peur !!!


----------



## schwebb (26 Octobre 2013)

Après le flou, la transparence.


----------



## Chococed (27 Octobre 2013)




----------



## JPTK (28 Octobre 2013)

AH AH !! Ils l'avaient pas prévue la cigarette électronique dans les films de SF hein ?? Si ?


----------



## JPTK (29 Octobre 2013)

Pour répondre publiquement au cdb de ranxerox, je suis chez moi sur cette photo, oui j'aime le style moderne  Oui donc c'est un photomontage :rateau: je sais, je suis très très doué en détourage, j'ai même reçu un prix en 1999 à Maubeuge 

ps : pour précéder toute blague sur le sujet, oui en effet c'est plus facile quand on est à moitié chauve :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Octobre 2013)

Aux trois quarts.


----------



## TiteLine (29 Octobre 2013)




----------



## JPTK (29 Octobre 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Aux trois quarts.



Nan nan j'ai fait expertisé !


----------



## jonson (29 Octobre 2013)

Très bel autoportrait TiteLine! :love:


----------



## ranxerox (30 Octobre 2013)

JPTK : oui, effectivement, j'aurai pu/du voir le détourage ;-) mais spontanément et la fatigue aidant... (me suis posé la question d'une centrale nucléaire...)


----------



## jonson (1 Novembre 2013)

​
C'est Halloween! &#55357;&#56441;


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2013)

Dis donc, tu viens plus aux soirées .


----------



## bugman (4 Novembre 2013)

à ski...


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (5 Novembre 2013)




----------



## bcommeberenice (15 Novembre 2013)




----------



## ludoriom (23 Novembre 2013)

sympa ça


----------



## House M.D. (25 Novembre 2013)




----------



## rabisse (12 Décembre 2013)




----------



## Powerdom (13 Décembre 2013)

j'ai beau chercher...


----------



## rabisse (13 Décembre 2013)

En bas à droite, coincé dans le sapin...


----------



## r e m y (13 Décembre 2013)

Si il croit que c'est en se déguisant en sapin qu'il gagnera des boules vertes.... il se fourre la flèche dans le tronc!


----------



## rabisse (13 Décembre 2013)

Ah!
Bien sûr, les boules vertes...


----------



## aCLR (13 Décembre 2013)

On revient aux autoportraits s'il vous plait !


----------



## rabisse (17 Décembre 2013)

Pour ne pas rester là-dessus.


----------



## bugman (17 Décembre 2013)

Tu as la tête dans le cul... la lune ?
Franchement (tu m'excuseras), j'ai dû mal à voir un auto-portrait là dedans.

Edit : Ah si... mais faut chercher quand même !


----------



## rabisse (17 Décembre 2013)

Bah! J'essaie juste de varier un peu, pas plus... 
Pas compliquer à faire... 
Juste pour changer, par exemple, de la sempiternelle photo dans le miroir, le visage demi caché derrière l'appareil.
Un clin d'oeil aux* images d'Epinal*, éventuellement.
Après... le bagoût et les douleurs, tout cela vous appartient.


----------



## freefalling (20 Décembre 2013)




----------



## aCLR (5 Janvier 2014)




----------



## Grug (21 Janvier 2014)




----------



## onmyplanet (8 Février 2014)

​


----------



## bugman (15 Février 2014)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Février 2014)

​


----------



## bugman (15 Février 2014)

@thebig : [private : pas assez de coups de boule pour faire du "private-private"] J'l'ai viré !  [/private]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Février 2014)

Pour ceux qui me font remarquer qu'il y a un "truc" sur mon nez, je répondrais qu'il ne faut pas rigoler ... C'est une allergie résultant soit d'une morsure de belette arctique, soit de puces d'imprimantes ... Comme je n'ai pas été en arctique ces 2 derniers jours, je présume que la 2ième supposition est la bonne ! D'après mon médecin, cette allergie est dénommée "pascalus valgus" et est commune sur certains forums Mac !


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pour ceux qui me font remarquer qu'il y a un "truc" sur mon nez, je répondrais qu'il ne faut pas rigoler ... C'est une allergie résultant soit d'une morsure de belette arctique, soit de puces d'imprimantes ... Comme je n'ai pas été en arctique ces 2 derniers jours, je présume que la 2ième supposition est la bonne ! D'après mon médecin, cette allergie est dénommée "pascalus valgus" et est commune sur certains forums Mac !



Indépendamment du fait que les puces, fussent-elles de cartouches d'imprimante, piquent et ne mordent pas, ce que tu as sur le nez s'appelle "une paire de lunettes", et si ton médecin considère ça comme le symptôme d'une allergie, je serais toi, je changerais de praticien !


----------



## Xman (15 Mars 2014)




----------



## bugman (15 Mars 2014)

Voisin, j'ai l'impression que ta photo ne s'affiche pas.


----------



## thunderheart (16 Mars 2014)

Un peu de joie et de douceur dominicale après avoir écouté le dernier Motörheard


----------



## bugman (5 Avril 2014)

No comment... :afraid:


----------



## TiteLine (6 Avril 2014)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Avril 2014)

Faut pas m'en vouloir bugman mais je préfère quand même Titeline ...


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Avril 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Faut pas m'en vouloir bugman mais je préfère quand même Titeline ...



Moi aussi, mais bugman il a le troisième il


----------



## momo-fr (6 Avril 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Faut pas m'en vouloir bugman mais je préfère quand même Titeline ...



J'ai toujours préféré TiteLine à vous tous, bande de bâtards !!   :love: :love:

_Bin alors Bug&#8230; tu fais ton Bruce Willis ?_


----------



## Powerdom (6 Avril 2014)

j'ai cru que c'était du rouge à lèvres. :rose:


----------



## flotow (6 Avril 2014)

moi aussi :rose:


----------



## bugman (7 Avril 2014)

Même avec des bouclettes et un lipstick, je ne ferais de toutes façons jamais le poids. 

Edit : "j'ai cru que c'était du rouge à lèvres." Moi aussi


----------



## aCLR (7 Avril 2014)

Je vous demande de vous arrêtez ! 
Ce n'est pas parce qu'une femme porte un truc à la bouche qu'une bande de plaisantins doit en profiter pour flooder ! 
Sauf peut-être bugman avec son look du mec qui revient d'une prison de Crimée&#8230;


----------



## Souvaroff (8 Avril 2014)

Une moitié de ma tronche !!!


----------



## Gwen (8 Avril 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> j'ai cru que c'était du rouge à lèvres. :rose:



Sans vouloir en remettre une couche, je ne vois pas ce que c'est si ce n'est pas un rouge à lèvres ?


----------



## aCLR (8 Avril 2014)

Suffit de demander à la miss via message visiteur ou privé. 


On me souffle qu'il y a un indice dans sa signature&#8230;


----------



## flotow (8 Avril 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Je vous demande de vous arrêtez !
> Ce n'est pas parce qu'une femme porte un truc à la bouche qu'une bande de plaisantins doit en profiter pour flooder !
> Sauf peut-être bugman avec son look du mec qui revient d'une prison de Crimée



mais, arrêter quoi ?


----------



## aCLR (8 Avril 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> mais, arrêter quoi ?


Bingo ! Tu as jusque minuit pour poster un autoportrait ! Passé ce délai, je teste la fonction _ban user from thread_


----------



## ergu (8 Avril 2014)

En l'absence de rouge à lèvres, il ne me reste que mes trois yeux pour pleurer


----------



## flotow (8 Avril 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Bingo ! Tu as jusque minuit pour poster un autoportrait ! Passé ce délai, je teste la fonction _ban user from thread_


----------



## Locke (9 Avril 2014)

Pour TiteLine c'est extrêmement simple, j'en ai un, mais ce n'est pas le même modèle. Allez regardez bien sa signature...


----------



## bugman (9 Avril 2014)

Souvaroff a dit:


> Une moitié de ma tronche !!!



Mais de face ou de profil ?


----------



## aCLR (9 Avril 2014)

*Locke*, tu viens de gagner la même punition que le buveur de bière. Autoportrait ou ban, tu choises !?


----------



## Locke (10 Avril 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> *Locke*, tu viens de gagner la même punition que le buveur de bière. Autoportrait ou ban, tu choises !?



Pas de problème, mais désolé j'ai un vieil APN des années 70 avec des gros pixels et ça donne ça...


----------



## ergu (10 Avril 2014)

aCLR t'a fait la tête aux (petits) carrés !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Avril 2014)

ergu a dit:


> aCLR t'a fait la tête aux (petits) carrés !



 ... Tu vas devoir t'y mettre aussi !!!!! ...:love:

ps : et pour ne pas flooder ...





​


----------



## bugman (10 Avril 2014)




----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2014)

> Tu vas devoir t'y mettre aussi !!!!!



Nan mais je n'ai rien contre le flood et les commentaires, c'est juste qu'à force de rajouter des couches sur la tartine à la fin elle se renverse. Et suivant la loi de Murphy, elle tombe plus suivant sur la face tartinée que l'autre. D'autant plus que tout avait été dit sur l'autoportrait acidulé de Titeline.
Essayez d'être aussi créatif dans vos commentaires sans image que vous l'êtes pour vos autoportraits.


----------



## flotow (10 Avril 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Nan mais je n'ai rien contre le flood et les commentaires, c'est juste qu'à force de rajouter des couches sur la tartine à la fin elle se renverse. Et suivant la loi de Murphy, elle tombe plus suivant sur la face tartinée que l'autre.



Note que la tartine elle se renverse seulement si tu la lache !!!


----------



## momo-fr (11 Avril 2014)

Ça floode quand même vachement par ici 






​


----------



## bugman (11 Avril 2014)

momo-fr a dit:


> Ça floode quand même vachement par ici



Oui, va falloir recarder !


----------



## anntraxh (15 Avril 2014)




----------



## Le docteur (16 Avril 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Suffit de demander à la miss via message visiteur ou privé.
> 
> 
> On me souffle qu'il y a un indice dans sa signature&#8230;



Merde, j'avais cru que tu parlais du pseudo, du coup je me demandais si ce n'était pas une _petite ligne_.
Moi aussi j'avais cru à un rouge à lèvres, mais me souvenant du coup de c&#339;ur de la miss pour le _vapotage_ (non pas _capotage_ abruti de correcteur de !@#!) j'avais trouvé.


----------



## gKatarn (16 Avril 2014)




----------



## bugman (21 Avril 2014)

Quoi ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Avril 2014)

Z'ont poussé vite ^^


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Avril 2014)




----------



## Powerdom (27 Avril 2014)

filtre sur un iphone 4


----------



## aCLR (20 Juillet 2014)

Mise en scène d'une éraflure résultant de ma chute à vélo du vendredi 18 juillet 2014 vers 16h30&#8230;
​


----------



## Nexka (10 Mai 2015)

J'ai retrouvé comment on met des photos !! Ca fait quelques mois que je voulais poster celle là  

Je m'auto porte pas très rassurée


----------



## rabisse (12 Mai 2015)




----------



## ranxerox (12 Mai 2015)

oh ? un frère bogdanov !


----------



## ranxerox (27 Juin 2015)




----------



## Souvaroff (27 Juin 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juillet 2015)

Réalisé avec une des installations (caméra thermique) de cette exposition.


----------



## thunderheart (15 Juillet 2015)

Predator ? -.-


----------



## momo-fr (16 Août 2015)

​


----------



## boninmi (15 Septembre 2015)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Septembre 2015)




----------



## Toum'aï (26 Septembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


>





​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Septembre 2015)

Pfffffff ! Un truc incompréhensible ... Ma photo apparaît sur le forum quand j'utilise Firefox et n'est pas visible avec Safari ni Chrome d'ailleurs ... 

ps : un coup d'aCLR probablement ... 

ps : je mets le lien... on va bien voir si ça marche ce coup là ! 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/yh4dm3mfvw9tiez/IMG_0028_2_2.jpg?dl=0


----------



## momo-fr (26 Septembre 2015)

​


----------



## boninmi (26 Septembre 2015)

@thebiglebowsky 
Je ne la vois pas non plus avec Firefox. Un problème d'hébergeur qui ne propose pas de code d'intégration pour les forums (clic droit sur la photo) ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pfffffff ! Un truc incompréhensible ... Ma photo apparaît sur le forum quand j'utilise Firefox et n'est pas visible avec Safari ni Chrome d'ailleurs ...
> 
> ps : un coup d'aCLR probablement ...
> 
> ps : je mets le lien... on va bien voir si ça marche ce coup là !




Ça doit être mieux comme cela ?




​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Septembre 2015)

Arf ! Merci Jura ! 

Je me dis en regardant la photo que c'était peut-être mieux quand on ne la voyait pas hihi ! 

Ps : comment tu as fait ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Arf ! Merci Jura !
> 
> Je me dis en regardant la photo que c'était peut-être mieux quand on ne la voyait pas hihi !
> 
> Ps : comment tu as fait ?



J'ai juste cliqué sur ton lien enregistrer ta photo sur mon mac et j'ai été chez un hébergeur afin d'avoir un lien


----------



## boninmi (27 Septembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Arf ! Merci Jura !
> 
> Je me dis en regardant la photo que c'était peut-être mieux quand on ne la voyait pas hihi !
> 
> Ps : comment tu as fait ?





Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai juste cliqué sur ton lien enregistré ta photo sur mon mac et j'ai était chez un hébergeur afin d'avoir un lien


Eh oui ... 
Avant, on avait les albums sur MacG, c'était commode. 
Mais avec le progrès ... 
Dans certains forums, on peut télécharger directement depuis son disque ... on ne peut pas tout avoir, hein ?


----------



## aCLR (28 Septembre 2015)

@boninmi, oui avant chaque membre disposait d'un espace personnel pour héberger des images.
Mais avec le progrès, la conjoncture, l'hébergement, la bande passante et ce que j'oublie de cette affaire, les administrateurs de ces forums ne voulaient persister dans l'allocation de ce service. 

@Jura39, merci d'aider Thebig à afficher son autoportrait.
Mais maintenant va falloir montrer de ta personne. En effet, la condition initiale pour poster sur ce fil est de le faire avec un autoportrait avant de s'adonner au bavardage ou à l'entraide. 

@thebiglebowsky, sont vicieux les gars de chez DropBox. Les liens qu'ils fournissent vers les fichiers images — quand ils ne sont pas stockés dans un dossier privé ou à accès limité — ne sont pas compatibles avec les balises phpBB. Du coup, ils s'évitent une utilisation intempestive de leur bande passante et laissent cela pour les hébergeurs d'images.
Pour revenir sur le fait que ton portrait s'affichait sur un navigateur mais pas les autres, cela doit avoir un rapport avec le cache image de l'application. Tu sais, le truc qui stocke les images des pages visitées pour les afficher plus rapidement lorsque qu'il recroise leurs adresses au beau milieu d'une page html.


----------



## momo-fr (13 Décembre 2015)

​


----------



## rabisse (13 Décembre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Juin 2016)

​


----------



## jahrom (8 Septembre 2017)

Ca faisait longtemps. Pour la peine j'en pose trois avec mini moi.


----------



## kisbizz (8 Septembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça doit être mieux comme cela ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


j'adore cette photo ... elle pose beaucoup de questions ... 
c'est a quelle époque ? quel âge peut t'il avoir ?
qui est ?  un historien ? un génie ? 

Et puis ce regard , pensif, mystérieux ... c'est cela le plus frappant dans cette tof


----------



## kisbizz (8 Septembre 2017)

jahrom a dit:


> Ca faisait longtemps. Pour la peine j'en pose trois avec mini moi.
> Voir la pièce jointe 115931
> Voir la pièce jointe 115932
> Voir la pièce jointe 115933



il en a ki vieillissant vraiment trop bien 
et en prime leur "mini" sont  ... très , beaucoup trop ,  beaux !!!

j'en suis jalouse !!

mais on le sait :
les chiens font pas le chats


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2017)

Je me montre enfin 



​


----------



## aCLR (15 Octobre 2017)

Vous allez dire que je râle (et vous n'auriez pas tord, tant il y a un truc qui m'est tombé sur les épaules depuis quelques temps, dont je n'arrive pas à me débarrasser, du coup j'aboie à tout-va) mais je doute que cette image soit un autoportrait. Sauf bien sûr dans le cas où *juju* eut mis en branle un système hautement complexe pour donner à son selfie, l'aspect d'une image prise par une tierce personne. Du coup, et jusqu'à preuve du contraire (hé hé, j'ai toujours rêvé d'écrire ça), je penche pour un portrait plutôt qu'un autoportrait. On serait donc plus proche du hors-sujet. Mais bon, je suis en repos aujourd'hui !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Octobre 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Vous allez dire que je râle (et vous n'auriez pas tord, tant il y a un truc qui m'est tombé sur les épaules depuis quelques temps, dont je n'arrive pas à me débarrasser, du coup j'aboie à tout-va) mais je doute que cette image soit un autoportrait. Sauf bien sûr dans le cas où *juju* eut mis en branle un système hautement complexe pour donner à son selfie, l'aspect d'une image prise par une tierce personne. Du coup, et jusqu'à preuve du contraire (hé hé, j'ai toujours rêvé d'écrire ça), je penche pour un portrait plutôt qu'un autoportrait. On serait donc plus proche du hors-sujet. Mais bon, je suis en repos aujourd'hui !



c'est pas faux


----------



## Powerdom (15 Octobre 2017)

voici un véritable autoportrait de moi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Octobre 2017)

Powerdom a dit:


> voici un véritable autoportrait de moi
> 
> _Photo_



Ou plutôt un véritable motoportrait.


----------



## flotow (28 Février 2018)

(le fond, c'est à_ priori_ Karl Schmidt-Rottluff)​


----------



## Jura39 (28 Février 2018)

flotow a dit:


> ​



Tu es moche


----------



## CRISPEACE (14 Novembre 2018)




----------



## Romuald (14 Novembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> (le fond, c'est à_ priori_ Karl Schmidt-Rottluff)​


C'est pas flotow, c'est flou-trop


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2018)

Salut bande de nases ! 

​


----------



## flotow (14 Novembre 2018)

*CRISPEACE ont changé leurs métiers de Fée à Photographe & Fée.*
*CRISPEACE a changé son emplacement de Pau à La Voie lactée....*
Tiens, @CRISPEACE est de retour 




Romuald a dit:


> C'est pas flotow, c'est flou-trop



Ah ouais ?


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Novembre 2018)

Moi je rêve d'un AP de la bête à cornes...


----------



## CRISPEACE (14 Novembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> *CRISPEACE ont changé leurs métiers de Fée à Photographe & Fée.*
> *CRISPEACE a changé son emplacement de Pau à La Voie lactée....*
> Tiens, @CRISPEACE est de retour



Si Senior  Et c'est un plaisir de voir que les piliers sont toujours là


----------



## flotow (14 Novembre 2018)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Si Senior  Et c'est un plaisir de voir que les piliers sont toujours là


hin hin hin

grillé à cause de mon avatar ? 

ton ancien avatar, c'était pas un autoportrait en N&B ?


----------



## flotow (14 Novembre 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Salut bande de nases !
> ​



On est invité quand au BBQ ?


----------



## asticotboy (14 Novembre 2018)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (7 Décembre 2018)




----------



## boninmi (7 Décembre 2018)

Enfin 
On n'est pas déçu


----------



## Jura39 (7 Décembre 2018)

boninmi a dit:


> Enfin
> On n'est pas déçu



Non en effet , et elle prend bien la pause


----------



## flotow (8 Décembre 2018)

Elle a autant de like que moi dans PVPB !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (8 Décembre 2018)

Rhôôôô ... Vous me faites rougir ! 
@boninmi: Effectivement, j'ai tardé à poster  J'ignorais la procédure à suivre, je m'en excuse. Ce fût une première pour moi ... 
@Jura39: Cher Ami, joli jeu de mots 
@flotow: PVPB...?


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Décembre 2018)

Unepause a dit:


> @flotow: PVPB...?



Postez vos plus beaux popos...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (8 Décembre 2018)

@Toum'aï : Merci pour cette précieuse information 
Je vais de ce pas rétablir l'impensable en allouant d'innombrable _"like"_ à notre très chère flotow ...


----------



## aCLR (5 Mai 2019)

Dans l'œil du chien !


----------



## Romuald (5 Mai 2019)

Mieux que dans 'les experts'


----------



## asticotboy (18 Juin 2019)

Hop !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Août 2019)




----------



## flotow (17 Août 2019)

En ben mon canard !


----------



## boninmi (24 Mars 2020)

Home made mask.


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Avril 2020)

Habitué des Nues... 







* 
 (Click to zoom. )*

​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Avril 2020)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Avril 2020)

TheBig, tu as toujours la balle dans le crâne ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Avril 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> TheBig, tu as toujours la balle dans le crâne ?


Comme tu vois ! Heureusement c'était un projectile à tête chercheuse ... il a cherché le cerveau mais n'a rien trouvé !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Avril 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Damned.
> Tu ne bouges pas d'un poil.



Si, si ! J'ai un peu (beaucoup) triché sur la date de la photo ...  
J'ai beaucoup vieilli ces derniers temps ... Et plus que d'un poil !    Maintenant, je ressemble à ça :  





​


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Si, si ! J'ai un peu (beaucoup) triché sur la date de la photo ...
> J'ai beaucoup vieilli ces derniers temps ... Et plus que d'un poil !    Maintenant, je ressemble à ça :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 169551
> ...




Eh ben???... 

Plutôt même encore mieux que sur la précédente !...


----------



## Sly54 (25 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Si, si ! J'ai un peu (beaucoup) triché sur la date de la photo ...
> J'ai beaucoup vieilli ces derniers temps ... Et plus que d'un poil !    Maintenant, je ressemble à ça :
> ​


T'as été chez le coiffeur _avant_ le confinement ! Bien joué


----------



## aCLR (25 Avril 2020)

Messieurs La_piste_d_atterrissage_en_friche et La_mouche_en_plein_vol merci d'avoir partagé vos frimousses de confinés, ça fait toujours plaisir à voir. 

Messieurs A_new_career_in_a_new_town et Le_voileux_privé_de_sorties_en_mer merci de vos jonglages à base de boules et balles, c'était très intéressant. 

Messieurs La_montagne_à_la_campagne et Nikopol_à_la_face_piège, malgré vos brassards verts, merci de vos bons mots, c'était très intéressant. 

Le modo_facho_à_la_pipe_de_Bob va maintenant enfiler son costume d'alèm_aka_le_coupeur_de_têtes et demander gentiment aux intéressants de service de bien vouloir partager leurs mines de confinés, comme le veut la coutume. Désolé les intéressants de services, c'était ça ou le modo_facho supprimait un des deux portraits, d'une des mémoires du forum, pour non-respect de l'intervallomètre réglementaire. Le modo_tout_facho_qu_il_soit s'est déjà frotté à l'exercice de la destruction d'images de la-dite mémoire des forums, pour le même cas de figure, sans obtenir le résultat escompté. Ne voulant retomber dans ce bourbier, il opte donc pour un trombinoscope général ! Une fois les tronches de confinés postées, le modo_facho_au_sourire_de_Bob se pliera lui aussi à l'exercice imposé aux intéressants de service.


----------



## Sly54 (26 Avril 2020)

My pleasure


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Avril 2020)

​


----------



## aCLR (28 Avril 2020)

La chetron de Peau d'Orange Bleue !
  ​


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Avril 2020)

Pourquoi tu postes en N&B ?


----------



## aCLR (28 Avril 2020)

Cette oreille n'est pas a moi !  
Perdu !!!
Et j'avais bien pensé au cyano mais bon, la flemme toussa…





Dans la peau de l'orange bleue​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Mai 2020)

Normal que je ne vois que des croix @Human-Fly ?
Me voici


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Mai 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Normale que je ne vois que des croix @Human-Fly ?
> Me voici
> 
> 
> ...



*Ici*, tu ne devrais pas voir que des crois.  
*Là* encore moins.  


Merci d'avoir partagé ta photo.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Mai 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> My pleasure
> 
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 169575​


Je n'ai pas vu à koi ressemblé votre Juju national ?


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Mai 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Je n'ai pas vu à koi ressemblé votre Juju nationale ?



Nous non plus. 
Son apparence reste un mystère pour nous tous.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je me montre enfin
> 
> 
> 
> ​


DSL G une croix, je ne te vois po ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Mai 2020)

la belle époque, insouciante et aimée de tous


----------



## Sly54 (14 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Juin 2020)

Lors d'un mariage, en 2015. Mes cheveux étaient,snif, snif. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Ils sont toute ma vie.


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Juin 2020)

Col d'Urine 2525 m, (oui j'y ai fait pipi et j'ai ajouté une pierre sur le cairn).
Queyras, frontière franco italienne, rando en solo.



​


----------



## Lio70 (1 Juillet 2020)

Ma femme vient de retrouver ce portrait fait il y a deux ans.
Purée !


----------



## Lio70 (1 Juillet 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'ai beaucoup vieilli ces derniers temps ...    Maintenant, je ressemble à ça :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 169551
> ​


Ne te plains pas, tu ressembles à Max Von Sydow, immense acteur, en ayant toutefois un avantage sur lui : tu vis toujours. A toi de continuer de recolter les applaudissements du public, les tapis rouges sur MacGe, les j'aime, les j'adore et les haha. Et ton meilleur fan: Lucky !


----------



## flotow (1 Juillet 2020)

@Lio70 la doublure de Carlos Ghosn !!


----------



## aCLR (1 Juillet 2020)

flotow a dit:


> @Lio70 la doublure de Carlos Ghosn !!


*Je crois qu'on est bon pour voir la frimousse de cette doublure de tucpasquic dans les 24 prochaines heures ! Autrement, c'est le ban !  *


----------



## Lio70 (1 Juillet 2020)

flotow a dit:


> @Lio70 la doublure de Carlos Ghosn !!


En fait, c'est l'inverse. Je suis la doublure de Lio qui, pour l'instant, est en tôle, mais ne le dites à personne !

Bien à vous,
Carlos


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Juillet 2020)

la photo jointe c'est pas @thebiglebowsky non ?


----------



## Lio70 (2 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> la photo jointe c'est pas @thebiglebowsky non ?


Si


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Juillet 2020)

Lui c'est le bon (@thebiglebowsky) moi c'est la brute et @Lio70 le truand ?


----------



## Lio70 (2 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Lui c'est le bon (@thebiglebowsky) moi c'est la brute et @Lio70 le truand ?


C'est tout à fait ça. D'ailleurs, on regardant ma photo hier, je me disais que j'avais l'air d'allumer un bâton de dynamite dans un film sur la conquête de l'ouest.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Juillet 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> film sur la conquête de l'ouest.


Quel est, déjà, le titre du film où on le voit à cheval dans Monument Valley ? j'ai un trou


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Juillet 2020)

la brute Jane Wayne 
"John Wayne"


----------



## Lio70 (2 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> la brute Jane Wayne
> "John Wayne"
> PHOTO


Je suis admiratif en voyant le saut que tu t'apprêtes à faire. Et le cheval aussi, quel courage!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Juillet 2020)

ça ne se saute pas, a cette hauteur ! qui lui briserai ses antérieurs et postérieurs, voyons !


----------



## Lio70 (2 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> ça ne se saute pas, a cette hauteur ! qui lui briserai ses antérieurs et postérieurs, voyons !


Je sais. C'était une plaisanterie.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Juillet 2020)

Non sans déc ! Ahah


----------



## flotow (5 Juillet 2020)

Plus banni 



​


----------



## Lio70 (5 Juillet 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Plus banni


On ne te voit toujours pas. Tout au plus, ta photo est un peu comme la tache d'encre des psys.


----------



## flotow (5 Juillet 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> ta photo est un peu comme la tache d'encre des psys.


J'suis pas un poulpe non plus


----------



## Lio70 (5 Juillet 2020)

flotow a dit:


> J'suis pas un poulpe non plus


 Non, mais faut jouer le jeu jusqu'au bout ou pas du tout.


----------



## aCLR (5 Juillet 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> On ne te voit toujours pas.


Ce type d'autoportrait ouvre des droits de réponse limitée… À tout moment le modérateur peut interdire l'auteur, sans motif particulier, de commentaires dans le sujet. Donc MEF ! 


flotow a dit:


> J'suis pas un poulpe


Et moi pas un âne !


----------



## flotow (5 Juillet 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Ce type d'autoportrait ouvre des droits de réponse limitée… À tout moment le modérateur peut interdire l'auteur, sans motif particulier, de commentaires dans le sujet.


@Lio70 : tu vois, c'était pour me sortir d'une situation délicate  


aCLR a dit:


> Et moi pas un âne !


Mais non ?


----------



## aCLR (5 Juillet 2020)

flotow a dit:


> c'était pour me sortir d'une situation délicate


Je t'avais suggéré un reflet sur du verre, pas une ombre sur fond vert !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Juillet 2020)

A mes 21ans, j'aimerais tant que les gens m'imaginent, toujours ainsi.
Il n'y a que sur MacGé où je suis encore CONSIDEREE.
Je vous en remercie


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juillet 2020)

Voilà à quoi on s'amusait sur le forum dans les années 2000 ...


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Juillet 2020)

Et j'en rajoute


----------



## Lio70 (15 Juillet 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Voilà à quoi on s'amusait sur le forum dans les années 2000 ...


Sans compter les vidéos. Je me souviens d'une que tu avais faite avec ton fils dans ton jardin, et d'une faite par Jpmiss imitant Stevie Wonder.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2020)

Un dernier petit autoportrait pour la route ....
En même temps qu'un avertissement pour les responsables de MacGé !  
Veuillez reconsidérer la modération "à priori" de la Terrasse !
Dans le cas contraire, nous désintégrerons votre infrastructure sous 48 H grâce au BIG NaseServer i5 !
(brochure sur demande)






P.... de forum ! Pas moyen de rester anonyme ! 
(crédit à Mackie pour sa collaboration !)
​


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2020)




----------



## ScapO (13 Août 2020)

Un verre , une mignonette de Martini rouge et par dessus une Super Bock ...L'apéro est servi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Août 2020)

Et voilà à quoi on ressemble quand on a bu [emoji23][emoji485]


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2020)

Moi c’est sans alcool


----------



## peyret (13 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Moi c’est sans alcool



...mais bien masqué


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Août 2020)

Photo du jour ...


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Août 2020)

Donc Hubert Reeves habite une maison aux murs jaunes et aux portes bleues ?!!!


----------



## ScapO (15 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Et voilà à quoi on ressemble quand on a bu [emoji23][emoji485]



bah ! pas grave si le breuvage était bon


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Août 2020)

Un AP est caché dans cette photo...



​


----------



## pouppinou (14 Novembre 2020)

_" Il faut donc nous méfier de ceux qui cherchent à nous convaincre par d'autres voies que par la raison, autrement dit des chefs charismatiques : nous devons bien peser notre décision avant de déléguer à quelqu'un d'autre le pouvoir de juger et de vouloir à notre place. Puisqu'il est difficile de distinguer les vrais prophètes des faux, méfions-nous de tous les prophètes; il vaut mieux renoncer aux vérités révélées, même si elles nous transportent par leur simplicité et par leur éclat, même si nous les trouvons commodes parce qu'on les a gratis. Il vaux mieux se contenter d'autres vérités plus modestes et moins enthousiasmantes, de celles que l'on conquiert laborieusement, progressivement et sans brûler les étapes, par l'étude, la discussion et le raisonnement, et qui peuvent être vérifiées et démontrées. "_ *Primo Levi *| _Si c'est un homme_​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Novembre 2020)

Vivez intensément votre journée, à l'instant T, avant que la vie et les gens vous bouffent.
Le passé est passé, dixit Elsa, le futur est inconnu de tous mais votre PRESENT c'est maintenant.............Ne remportez jamais au lendemain


----------



## boninmi (25 Novembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 200979
> 
> Vivez intensément votre journée, à l'instant T, avant que la vie et les gens vous bouffent.
> Le passé est passé, dixit Elsa, le futur est inconnu de tous mais votre PRESENT c'est maintenant.............Ne remportez jamais au lendemain


Mais ... tu es très jolie ...


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2020)

@pouppinou

Heureux de mettre un visage sur une personne avec qui j'ai eu des échanges en MP


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Novembre 2020)

@pouppinou des yeux !

J’aurais aimé voir ceux de @Sly54


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Novembre 2020)

Bonsoir tout le monde


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Novembre 2020)

Là c’est pour mes cheveux la longueur elle me manque cette longueur


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2020)

@ecatomb

Enchanté


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Mai 2021)

Non ! Ce n'est pas un "coming out" ... 
Une simple petite fête qui a mal tournée ! 










​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Non ! Ce n'est pas un "coming out" ...
> Une simple petite fête qui a mal tournée !​


Tidju, j'ai eu un problème d'insertion d'image !  ... désolé !

​


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Mai 2021)

Un AP qui ne date pas d'hier...
Une des premières de mon Olympus OM-2N



​


----------



## Powerdom (8 Septembre 2021)

Tiens je relance ce fil


----------



## Neyres (8 Septembre 2021)

Bonne idée .. ou presque ... ou pas ...







​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Septembre 2021)

Neyres a dit:


> Bonne idée .. ou presque ... ou pas ...​


 ... Jackson !!!!! T'es déjà revenu ??? ...   ...


----------



## Neyres (9 Septembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Jackson !!!!! T'es déjà revenu ??? ...   ...


Damned Toasted !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Septembre 2021)

Façon SF !


----------



## Neyres (9 Septembre 2021)

Façon COVID 
J'ai essayé le masque cheveux, mais c'est pas pratique ...


----------



## touba (16 Avril 2022)

Derrière le chien, près du trou de balle, c'est moi.


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Avril 2022)

touba a dit:


> Derrière le chien, près du trou de balle, c'est moi.


Tu t'expose à ce qu'on mélange les mots... Une contrepèterie, quoi !


----------



## Gwen (16 Avril 2022)

touba a dit:


> Derrière le chien, près du trou de balle, c'est moi.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 258335


Une tête de lit qui parle °O°; (du moins qui écrit). Ou alors c'est le coussin. Le mystère reste entier.


----------



## touba (16 Avril 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Une tête de lit qui parle °O°; (du moins qui écrit). Ou alors c'est le coussin. Le mystère reste entier.


Pfff... derrière le chien !! avec les lunettes ! Ben c'est moi !
Comment peux tu déduire que c'est la tête de lit ou le coussin....... à moins que......... attends.......... Oh putain !!!! 

Modérateuuuuuuuuurs !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2022)

Fait ch ... ! P.... de bunker à terminer avant le 9 mai !


----------



## aCLR (8 Mai 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Fait ch ... ! P.... de bunker à terminer avant le 9 mai !  ​



M’en parle pas !? Pas moyen de trouver le moindre artisan un dimanche !?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Fait ch ... ! P.... de bunker à terminer avant le 9 mai !  ​


Fait ch ... ! J'étais prêt ... l'air martial et tout et tout !  
Je peux ranger tout mon matos !  
_(déambulateur, chaise roulante, etc ...)_


----------



## touba (10 Mai 2022)

Rompez Lebowsky !


----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (24 Juin 2022)

C'est bientôt le week-end,






Santé à toute et tous !


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Août 2022)

Ça ce voit que j'ai coupé mes cheveux super courts pour lutter contre la canicule ?
Ça n'a pas raté, coup de soleil sur le crâne !!!


----------



## aCLR (30 Décembre 2022)

Lui et moi

​


----------

